# Jeux vidéo > Jeux vidéo sur PC >  Le Topic des Bons Plans : 1 lien vaut mieux que 2 tu l'auras (DLC)

## Flad

*VERSION COURTE* 

Les jeux vidéo sont un loisir de tocards. C'est de la merde (oui, même sur pc)
Donc il ne peut y avoir de bons plans.

Le seul bon plan, c'est de ne pas y jouer.
Allez donc lire (ou apprendre à lire) ou troller un forum pour avoir une activité plus constructive.

CQFD.



*VERSION DIRECTOR'S CUT*


*SOMMAIRE*

0. Situation de l'achat de jeux démat' sur PC
1. Les sites de "confiance"
2. Les sites du "marché gris"
3. Le cas –classé- Nuuvem
4. L’échange de clés TF2 (ou CS GO)
5. Les sites de bundles
6. La "monnaie" Groupees et les précommande à l'aveugle
7. L’abonnement Humble Bundle Monthly
8. Les cartes steam
9. Les comparateurs de prix
10. Amazon Prime Twitch
11. Le classement des meilleurs FF


*0. LES JEUX DEMATERIALISES*


Le jeu pc a pratiquement disparu des rayons des grandes surfaces et des chaines spécialisées.
Il passe désormais par voie dématérialisée et à 90 % sur steam qui monopolise le marché.

Vous pouvez passer à la section suivante.


*1. LES SITES DE CONFIANCE*

1. Steam : site de vente, plateforme de jeu, l’énorme du marché (http://store.steampowered.com/)
2. Gog : site de référence pour les jeux sans DRM (https://www.gog.com/)
3. Origin : Plateforme de vente et de jeu de l’éditeur Electronic Arts (https://www.origin.com/fra/fr-fr/store)
4. Uplay : Plateforme de vente et de jeu de l’éditeur Ubi Soft (https://store.ubi.com/)
5. Amazon et les autres : vendeurs de clés steam, origin, uplay voire de jeux DRM free
6. Humble store : site désormais incontournable et pourtant honteusement oublié par l'auteur (https://www.humblebundle.com/store)
7. Itch.io : plate-forme réservée aux indépendants, véritable laboratoire à ovni, c'est un peu ce que desura voulait être à l'époque (https://itch.io/)
8. Green Man Gaming : vendeur anglais. Très fiable.

Ouais, c’était chouette à lire. Si vous choisissez d’acheter ici, vous avez gagné le jeu, si vous êtes un vilain, allez au paragraphe 2.

Un lien officiel d'UBI soft présentant la liste des revendeurs autorisés :
https://support.ubi.com/en-US/Faqs/0...ised-Retailers


*2. LES SITES "MARKETPLACES"*

Soyons clairs : je ne cautionne pas et je désapprouve ce genre de sites mais bon, ils existent. Faut faire avec.

Ce sont tous les autres, ceux qui ne montent que des plateformes d'échanges entre offreurs et acheteurs. Bref, de simples intermédiaires qui n’assument (hors assurances payables en sus) presque aucune responsabilité sur les échanges réalisés.

La plupart du temps, la structure est toujours la même : comme eBay, Amazon Marketplace ou Priceminister, ce sont des hébergeurs d'offres qui touchent une commission sur chaque vente. De là, les utilisateurs ont alors le choix de plusieurs clés fournies par des vendeurs, issus d'origines variées (Steam indien, Uplay mexicain, Origin ouzbek...), parfois géo-verrouillées (region lock alias « vous l’avez dans l’os »), parfois ne proposant le jeu que dans certaines langues.

Vous connaissez EBay ? Alors vous avez une idée du concept général.

Faut pas vous leurrer, vous n'aurez la certitude d'avoir acquis une clé légitime. Comme pour les échanges. Ou Cpcgifts, ce repaire de ruffians.

G2A, leader du marché, essaye de se refaire une virginité à coup de bundles ultra légit’.
Vu que ça fait un mois, on attendra avant d’en tirer une conclusion.


*3. LE CAS NUUVEM*

A l'origine, c’était bien et les prix brésiliens n’étaient pas chers.
Maintenant, c’est naze. La plupart des offres ne sont plus accessibles (Hors VPN mais j’aime pas les VPN alors vos gueules EDIT OldNoobie : ça ne passe même plus avec un VPN)


*4. DES JEUX CONTRE DES CLES TF2 ?*


Avant, les clés tf2 étaient le paradis des traders en herbe.
Maintenant que valve a sonné la fin de la récré et imposé des restrictions multiples et variées, les échanges se sont taris et ne passent presque plus que par tf2 outpost et steamtrades.


*5. LES SITES DE BUNDLES*

Les sites de bundles vous permettent d’acquérir, à vil prix, un ensemble hétéroclite de jeux (voire de livres, films, comics ou musiques).

Le leader incontesté du marché est Humble bundle (qui en est à l’origine).
Bundlestars est également très respectables.

Les autres souffrent nettement plus et certains d’entre eux ont récemment fermé leurs portes.

Encore debouts –pour l’instant- :

Groupees
Indie Gala
Daily Indie Games


*6. LES GROUPEES COINS ET LES PRECOMMANDES A L'AVEUGLE*

Les groupees coins servent tout bêtement acheter les bundles du cru (jeux, musiques ou comics, pas de restriction)
lorsque l'acheteur en détient sur son compte, il voit apparaître de l'achat, un icône groupees à côté des sigles paypal, amazon et visa.

3 trucs à savoir :

Les pièces ont différentes valeurs. Certaines sont fixes (steampunk bundle), d'autres augmentent avec le temps en fonction de leur rapport valeur / rareté (Pareto serait fier )

Les groupees coins sont utilisables en une seule fois. Ils ne rendent donc pas la monnaie chez Groupees.

Plusieurs groupees coins peuvent être utilisées conjointement lors d'un achat.

Les groupees coins ne sont pas utilisables avec les précommandes mais sont valables pour tout le reste.

Bref, on ne peut pas précommander un bundle avec mais on peut acheter ce même bundle dès son lancement.

Les précommandes -à l'aveugle- se font généralement à 50% du prix de vente final.



*7. L’ABONNEMENT HUMBLE BUNDLE MONTHLY*

Le site Humble Bundle a proposé il y a près d’un an une nouvelle formule d’abonnement : le Humble Bundle Monthly.

https://www.humblebundle.com/monthly

L’idée n’est donc plus d’acheter un bundle sur la base des jeux qu’il contient et suffisamment rapidement pour ne pas voir la moyenne des achats grimper, de même que le prix du palier intermédiaire, généralement le plus intéressant, mais d’acquérir à l’avance une demi-douzaine de jeux totalement inconnus au moment du paiement.

L’objectif de l’abonnement est de proposer, chaque mois, six ou sept jeu en moyenne dont un gros titre, des jeux indépendants spécifiquement choisis par l’équipe en raison de leur qualité et, enfin, un inédit propre au bundle.

L’abonnement, d’une durée d’un mois, se poursuit par tacite reconduction et peut-être interrompu définitivement ou mis en pause pendant 30 jours à tout moment par l’acquéreur.

Il est impossible d’acquérir le bundle une fois les jeux révélés et tout nouvel abonnement ou réabonnement ne peut porter que sur le mois suivant.

Cet abonnement donne droit ristourne de 10 % sur la boutique Humble. Cette ristourne n’est pas maintenue lorsque l’abonnement est mis en pause (mais on peut pauser/dé-pauser/multiplier les barbarismes pour en profiter). Elle est définitivement perdue en cas de résiliation.

Les jeux sont révélés et accessibles le premier vendredi de chaque mois.

Humble bundle rémunère les parrainages. Ne croyez donc pas les autres joueurs qui vous disent qu'ils vous aiment quand vous parlez de vous abonner.


Groupees vient de lancer une offre –low cost- similaire sans qu'on sache trop s'il s'agit ou non d'un oneshot
https://groupees.com/bma4


*8 - L'ELEVAGE DE CARTES*

Valve a inventé un truc tellement absurde que ça en devient fabuleux : l’album d’images panini virtuel.

Oui, dit comme ça, ça a l’air complètement con. En fait, c’est complètement con mais on ne peut pas s’empêcher de récolter les jolies images virtuelles.

1) Parce que c’est gratos,
2) Parce que ça se revend,
3) Parce que c’est joli,
4) Parce que ça permet de se fabriquer des badges tout aussi virtuels.

Choisis ton camp, camarade.


Explication :

Les jeux qui propose ces cartes à échanger ™ permettent de débloquer, en jouant, la moitié des cartes nécessaires pour fabriquer son badge.

L’autre moitié, faudra la dealer sur le steam market.
L’idée de génie ? Valve prend une commission sur toutes les ventes de cartes et autres bidules inutiles et ça fait un peu de blé pour les développeurs.

Le rapport avec ce topic ?
Vous butinez les cartes (seul ou avec un logiciel comme Archie Steam Farm –asf- ou Idle master), vous les vendez et vous achetez des jeux. Genius !

https://github.com/JustArchi/ArchiSteamFarm
http://www.steamidlemaster.com/

Faites quand même attention avec ces programmes. Bien que personne ne se soit fait gronder jusqu'à présent, ils vous placent néanmoins en infraction avec les conditions générales d'utilisation de steam.


*9. LES COMPARATEURS DE PRIX*

En fait, il n’en reste plus qu’un qui fait la pluie et le beau temps : Isthereanydeal.com

Le site vous permet, grâce à des filtres multiples, de traquer, sur la plupart des boutiques « legit », la moindre baisse de prix.

Mieux encore, vous pouvez classer votre collection, votre liste d’attente, individualiser les réductions attendues etc.

Bref, c’est fantastique et juste indispensable pour tout canard radin qui se respecte.

https://isthereanydeal.com/

Presque aussi bien, le subforum Reddit games deals:
https://www.reddit.com/r/GameDeals/new/

Un peu moins bien, le topic des discussions autour des bons plans sur canard pc: pleins de branleurs, de spam et de floo*d.


10. Amazon prime twitch* 

Vu que la question devient récurrente sur le topic, il convient de s'attarder quelques minutes sur le cas d'Amazon qui propose, dans le cadre de son abonnement Premium, divers jeux gratuits sur Twitch.

Alors l'heure actuelle, vous pouvez vous abonner sur Amazon pour 49 € à l'année et bénéficier de la livraison gratuite en un jour ouvré (théoriquement en tout cas). Cette souscription vous donne également accès à différents services plus ou moins intéressants tels que l'accès VOD (prime video), le stockage de photos en ligne ou encore, et c'est ce qui nous intéresse, un accès Twitch premium qui vous permet de récupérer les jeux gratuitement mis à disposition.

Une fois les deux comptes Amazon et twitch liés, vous n'avez plus qu'à cliquer sur les jeux qui vous intéressent sur le bandeau en haut à droite du site twitch (icone en forme de couronne), lesquels seront alors automatiquement ajoutés à votre compte et définitivement acquis que vous continuiez ou non l'abonnement Amazon.

Les jeux s'installent via le Launcher Twitch qui se récupère sur la page d'accueil.

Les jeux sont généralement sans DRM et aucune clé steam n'est jamais donnée.

Attention néanmoins timing pour récupérer chaque jeu puisqu'ils ne peuvent être obtenus que pendant un délai précis.
Une fois obtenus, ils sont bien entendu acquis définitivement et utilisables à tout moment.


*11. LA SECTION WTF FEATURING OLDNOOBIE AKA LE CLASSEMENT DES MEILLEURS FAST AND FURIOUS VOIRE FINAL FANTASY*


_Ce passage est issu de l'esprit dérangé du Sieur OldNoobie et n'exprime pas l'opinion de l'ensemble des rédacteurs présents et passés, issus d'une équipe multi-éthnique aux convictions religieuses multiples bla bla bla_

Non, Fast and Furious.

C'est compliqué parce que le 1, malgré ses limites techniques, pose les bases, profite d'un effet nostalgie, et reste le point de départ de tout le reste, + le côté retour sur Paul Walker à ses débuts.
Le 2 est un film d'action assez anecdotique.
Le 3 est une merde sans nom, ça ne fera pas polémique.
Le 4 (cartel colombien) décolle dans une certaine noirceur en film thriller/courses supérieur au 2.
Le 5 passe clairement un cran au-dessus avec les dodge charger qui baladent un coffre dans Rio en un film de braquage bien pêchu qui accueille Dwayne Johnson pour pousser la surenchère.
Le 6 fait la boucle avec le 4 mais s'avère plus poussif que le 5 et on sent que l'exercice de pilotes balèzes touche à sa limite quand en face ça tire à vue, toutefois la scène de l'autoroute avec le char est incroyable.
Le 7 est démentiel à tous points de vue : un méchant super balèze, des bastons, des cascades complètement WTF à base de parachutage de Dodge Charger tunée Off-road, l'adieu à Paul Walker... un bel opus qui referme la parenthèse ouverte avec le 6 qui faisait suite au 4.
Le 8... de grosses craintes sur le pitch mais derrière une recette efficace, par contre ça manque de cascades impressionnantes entre un début totalement dément à Cuba et un final délirant à base de sous-marin nucléaire.

Du coup pour les FF, le meilleur c'est 7>5>6>8>4>2>3 avec le 1 à part, ou s'il fallait l'inclure, sentimentalisme mis à part, il serait entre le 4 et le 2.

----------


## Jughurta

Stasis à 2€ chez Gamersgate

----------


## Kohtsaro

Le monsieur en rose il propose aussi des bons plans ou c'est juste pour attirer l'oeil ?  ::P:

----------


## Flad

> Le monsieur en rose il propose aussi des bons plans ou c'est juste pour attirer l'oeil ?


Tu veux un bonbon ?
 ::ninja::

----------


## Dicentim

No comment....  ::(:

----------


## DrGurdil

De toute façon Kahn va ninja l'op

----------


## FB74

Je rappelle que suite à la fermeture de l'ancien thread, les factures en attente doivent être adressées à Baalim.  ::ninja::

----------


## archer hawke

I'm in biche !

----------


## Maalak

> De toute façon Kahn va ninja l'op


Normalement, il devrait te le donner puisque c'est toi qui a posté le 10.000ème post du topic précédent.  ::siffle::

----------


## Mastaba

> Tu veux un bonbon ?

----------


## Franky Mikey

J'ai vu de la lumière, je suis rentré.  :OO:

----------


## Zodex

Cet OP  ::wub::

----------


## Baalim

Bon, je suis soulagé de laisser ma place à un incompétent notoire, ça m'évitera de perdre cinq minutes tous les matins à essayer de trouver une bonne affaire pour meubler :trolldace:

----------


## Flad

> Bon, je suis soulagé de laisser ma place à un incompétent notoire, ça m'évitera de perdre cinq minutes tous les matins à essayer de trouver une bonne affaire pour meubler :trolldace:


J'ai déjà demandé aux modos le transfert d'op.
Jte gardai juste la place au chaud  ::ninja::

----------


## Magnarrok

C'est moche !

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Flad !  ::lol:: 

Flad  :Emo:

----------


## Franky Mikey

*Flad*  ::trollface::

----------


## fletch2099

> J'ai déjà demandé aux modos le transfert d'op.
> Jte gardai juste la place au chaud


T'a eu peur de te faire flood la tronche par Baalim oui!!!

----------


## pesos

Je trouve tout ça assez inadmetable pour ma part  :tired:

----------


## Harvester

C'est nul c'est flad l'OP  :Emo:

----------


## Oldnoobie

Ouais j'ai une vie, et je la passe pas à mater un compteur de posts. 
Pis j'ai pas suivi cette histoire de guerre d'OP et de Kahn qui doit policer tout le bordel (bon courage), si ce n'est l'inadmissible en-titre du topic des petits gris.
En plus le pseudo-sondage démocratico-monculsurlacommode montre une majorité de moutonnants qui cautionnent la publication récurrente de bundles moisis.
Il est donc inenvisageable, pour toute personne ayant un tant soit peu d'estime de soi, de reprendre un étendard aussi souillé que la cuvette du seul WC d'un festival dédié à la cuisine mexicaine. 
Je reste l'éminence grise du sel et du vinaigre que je dispenserai à foison depuis ma tour d'ivoire de la déontologie du gamer, celle qui interdisait la revente à la découpe de bundles caritatifs #petitecensurepartietroptôt

----------


## nova

> Ouais j'ai une vie, et je la passe pas à mater un compteur de posts. 
> Pis j'ai pas suivi cette histoire de guerre d'OP et de Kahn qui doit policer tout le bordel (bon courage), si ce n'est l'inadmissible en-titre du topic des petits gris.
> En plus le pseudo-sondage démocratico-monculsurlacommode montre une majorité de moutonnants qui cautionnent la publication récurrente de bundles moisis.
> Il est donc inenvisageable, pour toute personne ayant un tant soit peu d'estime de soi, de reprendre un étendard aussi souillé que la cuvette du seul WC d'un festival dédié à la cuisine mexicaine. 
> Je reste l'éminence grise du sel et du vinaigre que je dispenserai à foison depuis ma tour d'ivoire de la déontologie du gamer, celle qui interdisait la revente à la découpe de bundles caritatifs #petitecensurepartietroptôt


Monsieur  :Clap:

----------


## DreadMetis

Flad l'emballeur ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

Retour de la grosse op :

https://www.7switch.com/fr/list/oper...j1/page/1/date

Plusieurs centaines d'ebooks à 1€ pendant 3 jours.
 j'imagine qu'Amazon doit faire une promotion identique vu que c'est l'éditeur Bragelonne qui est aux commandes.


 la Fnac fait du 50 % sur les consoles Xbox 24 heures :

https://www.begeek.fr/xbox-one-jusqu...crosoft-280012


 Maintenant, on attend tous avec impatience le bundle de daube d'indie gala, histoire de fêter comme il se doit la naissance du nouveau topic  ::ninja:: 

C'est un peu comme de baptiser un bateau avec du champomy, Oldnoobie appréciera



The fidelio incident à 1€ sur steam  ::O: 
https://store.steampowered.com/app/6...elio_Incident/

 le très bon remake de Wonder boy III est à neuf euros sur le humble store
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/w...e-dragons-trap

 enfin, si vous voulez un peu de nouveauté dans un écrin certes old school, intéressez vous également a Agellos


 Vu pour Micromania Des ternes : battlechaser et la compil ffx/ffx-2 à 10€ l'unité sur ps4.
Agents of mayhem 3€ ps4 aussi

----------


## scritche

> Retour de la grosse op :
> 
> https://www.7switch.com/fr/list/oper...j1/page/1/date
> 
> Plusieurs centaines d'ebooks à 1€ pendant 3 jours.
>  j'imagine qu'Amazon doit faire une promotion identique vu que c'est l'éditeur Bragelonne qui est aux commandes.


Ca donne bien bien pas envie de le visiter ce site.

----------


## Yves Signal

Mieux encore : des FFXII Zodiac Age à 10€ dans les Micromania de France et de Navarre !

Flad en OP mais Baalim qui continue à shitposter ses bundles de jeux pourris, les topics défilent mais rien ne change vraiment.  ::trollface::

----------


## Baalim

> Ca donne bien bien pas envie de le visiter ce site.


Pourquoi ?
7switch est le nouveau nom d'immateriel.fr, boutique tout à fait respectable.

----------


## DrGurdil

> Pourquoi ?
> 7switch est le nouveau nom d'immateriel.fr, boutique tout à fait respectable.


Je pense que c'est l'aspect très peu qualitatif du site qui le rebute. C'est vrai qu'on dirait un peu du Dreamweaver/Frontpage.

----------


## Flad

> Pourquoi ?
> 7switch est le nouveau nom d'immateriel.fr, boutique tout à fait respectable.


Je pense qu'il parle de la qualité visuelle de la page !

----------


## Oldnoobie

Tu parles à un mec qui alterne indé pixel art et oldies remasterisées à la truelle, il does not compute.
La dernière fois qu'il a vu plus de 8 Bits c'était en zappant sur Canal par erreur, un samedi soir en début de mois.

----------


## Baalim

> Je pense que c'est l'aspect très peu qualitatif du site qui le rebute. C'est vrai qu'on dirait un peu du Dreamweaver/Frontpage.


J'imagine aussi mais c'est un peu dommage de s'arrêter à ça.

Surtout que le site, à l'inverse d'amazon, propose les bouquins en plusieurs formats dont du drm free.

Qui n'en veut du COD infinite warfare legacy (celui avec le remake de MW) à 7€ sur ps4/x1 à partir de mercredi ?
https://www.carrefour.fr/catalogue/c...820?version=V1

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Tu parles à un mec qui alterne indé pixel art et oldies remasterisées à la truelle, il does not compute.
> La dernière fois qu'il a vu plus de 8 Bits c'était en zappant sur Canal par erreur, un samedi soir en début de mois.


Ça existe encore Canal+ ?
C'était pas cette chaîne qui proposait boulards et jeux de boule ?

----------


## Oldnoobie

Blague à part, ton histoire d'eBooks Bragelonne soldés va ptet me sauver la mise. Parce que si leur opération "bouquins à 10€" est en passe de revenir cette année encore, faut que je me dépêche d'en ouvrir un dans les piles que j'ai déjà. 
J'adore l'idée de rattraper ma jeunesse désargentée, mais maintenant c'est le temps qui me manque et Madame commence à peu tolérer que je claque des fortunes dans des romans qui restent neufs...

----------


## DrGurdil

> Madame commence à peu tolérer que je claque des fortunes dans des romans qui restent neufs...


Elle n'a qu'a les lire  ::lol:: 

Sinon les ops sur les numériques Bragelonne c'est cool mais c'est en général que les tome 1 alors que leurs opérations à 10€ en général c'est des intégrales.
D'ailleurs faut que je vois si un nouveau volume des nains fait partie de l'opération  :tired: 

-edit- oui  :Vibre:

----------


## archer hawke

Oui, je l'ai pris ce midi  ::wub::

----------


## Baalim

> Elle n'a qu'a les lire 
> 
> Sinon les ops sur les numériques Bragelonne c'est cool mais c'est en général que les tome 1 alors que leurs opérations à 10€ en général c'est des intégrales.
> D'ailleurs faut que je vois si un nouveau volume des nains fait partie de l'opération 
> 
> -edit- oui


C'est partiellement inexact.
 Certains cycles ne proposent en effet que le premier ou les deux premiers tomes mais certains auteurs voient une partie conséquente de leur oeuvre proposée dans le cadre de l'opération. 

Il faut savoir que les offres changent au cours des trois jours et que les tomes 2, 3 voire 4 sont souvent proposés au cours des deuxième et troisième jours  :;):

----------


## Darth

> Elle n'a qu'a les lire 
> 
> Sinon les ops sur les numériques Bragelonne c'est cool mais c'est en général que les tome 1 alors que leurs opérations à 10€ en général c'est des intégrales.
> D'ailleurs faut que je vois si un nouveau volume des nains fait partie de l'opération 
> 
> -edit- oui


C'est quoi les nains, c'est bien ?

----------


## Baalim

Dollar loco bundle !
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/dollar-loco-bundle

Ben voila, vous l'avez, votre bundle moisi du day 1.

----------


## odji

tiens ma biere.

https://www.gogobundle.com/latest/bu...ndlelimited-66

----------


## Dicentim

> Mieux encore : des FFXII Zodiac Age à 10€ dans les Micromania de France et de Navarre !


Bonsoir, si quelqu'un peut m'en prendre un s'il s'agit d'une clé steam je lui règle via Paypal. Merci.

----------


## Maalak

> C'est quoi les nains, c'est bien ?


C'est un peu étrange.
L'univers est pas trop mal, mais il y a trop d'écart entre le monde relativement figé qu'on nous décrit avant le début de l'aventure et la vitesse à laquelle tout bouge dès que le héros débarque.
En outre, l'écriture est vraiment pauvre, pratiquement du niveau de Monsieur tout-le-monde.
Et les 

Spoiler Alert! 


réapparitions du héros sur la fin

* peuvent donner une impression de tirer un peu trop sur la corde.

*ceci est un spoil ,ne pas lire si on n'a pas lu la série et qu'on projette de le faire.

Pourtant, malgré ces défauts, ça se lit assez bien, peut-être justement parce que c'est assez direct, il n'y a pas trop de circonvolutions complexes ou d'utilisation de termes compliqués, donc c'est facile.
En gros, c'est pas de la grande littérature, mais ça se lit bien si on n'est pas trop exigeant.

----------


## DrGurdil

> C'est un peu étrange.
> L'univers est pas trop mal, mais il y a trop d'écart entre le monde relativement figé qu'on nous décrit avant le début de l'aventure et la vitesse à laquelle tout bouge dès que le héros débarque.
> En outre, l'écriture est vraiment pauvre, pratiquement du niveau de Monsieur tout-le-monde.
> Et les 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> réapparitions du héros sur la fin
> ...


Pour juger de l'écriture faut le lire en VO. Suis pas sûr d'avoir le niveau d'allemand pour  ::ninja:: 

(Nan en vrai je me suis rendu compte de ça avec Game of Thrones où j'ai trouvé la VF très lourde par rapport à la vo avant d'apprendre que c'était un trip volontaire du traducteur)

----------


## fletch2099

> Dollar loco bundle !
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/dollar-loco-bundle
> 
> Ben voila, vous l'avez, votre bundle moisi du day 1.


on a eu chaud quand même!

----------


## Baalim

Stasis à une misère (1.5£)
https://uk.gamersgate.com/DD-STASIS/

----------


## Zerger

Pour ceux qui seraient intéressés par Guilty Gear mais que c'est trop la galère pour savoir quoi acheter:
Guilty Gear Revelator 2 avec tous les persos pour 20 euros !

Faut prendre le pack suivant:



> Buy GUILTY GEAR Xrd -REVELATOR- (+DLC Characters) + REV 2 All-in-One (does not include optional DLCs)

----------


## Baalim

Plein de dollar bundles qui reviennent au galop.
Il y a un code de reduc RED10 mais je doute qu'il fonctionne dessus.

https://www.fanatical.com/en/collect...rBundleMadness



Apparemment, les dlc de ACO seraient en promo en achats ingame uniquement.
Ce matin, le site n'affichait aucune promo.

https://old.reddit.com/r/GameDeals/c...s_hidden_ones/

Du coup, 6 € pour Curse of the pharaohs, ça me brancherait pas mal. (5€ pour the hidden ones)




Steep à 7.77 €
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/steep-uplay-key--3084-1


Sinon, il y a aussi The crew ultimate à 10 € et d'autres rabais sympathiques.
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/games/offers

----------


## Baalim

Moi, j'dis que le nouveau maitre du topic n'en branle pas une  ::trollface:: 

Hop, ME Andromeda à 11.27 €
https://www.play-asia.com/mass-effec...igin/13/70apex

J'ai vu du COD MW III à 7.5 € chez micrognagna ternes.

Shadow of war à 20$ chez mamazon US.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06XC5HHRT

----------


## Baalim

Top départ pour les soldes «VIP» chez la fnac.
Si tout est du même tonneau demain, ça ne va pas être fabuleux.

A noter tout de même des Diablo 3 à six euros, des compilations sega ages 3d 3ds à 12€, des starfox wiiu à 9€ et des wolfenstein 2 à 7€.

Je précise avoir honteusement dépouillé la Fnac des Ternes et avoir deux exemplaires de Wolfenstein en plus.

----------


## pitmartinz

Je suis preneur d’une clé en rab’ s’il vous plait monsieur le Président légitime du topic :x

----------


## Kohtsaro

Également intéressé par Wolf 2 

Merci  ::):

----------


## Baalim

> Je suis preneur d’une clé en rab’ s’il vous plait monsieur le Président légitime du topic :x


Noté 1/2  ::): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Également intéressé par Wolf 2 
> 
> Merci


Noté 2/2  ::): 


On passe en mp pour la suite  :Cigare: 


EDIT : Vl'a le bundle de l'horreur  :Gerbe: 
https://www.gogobundle.com/latest/bundles/bundlemega-19

----------


## Dicentim

> J'ai déjà demandé aux modos le transfert d'op.
> Jte gardai juste la place au chaud

----------


## Kohtsaro

> Noté 1/2 
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Noté 2/2 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool merci.

Par contre :




> Baalim a dépassé son quota de messages privés et ne peut donc plus accepter de nouveaux messages tant qu'il n'aura pas libéré un peu d'espace.

----------


## Oldnoobie

Pro-tip : créer un dossier "CPC" dans sa boîte mail.
Y coller tous ses mails venant du forum pour prévenir qu'on a reçu un MP qui est fourni dans le mail.
Supprimer TOUS les MP de sa boîte CPC une fois les discussions achevées.

----------


## Baalim

Ah, je vais faire le ménage.  ::ninja:: 

EDIT : done.
Comment je suis plus balaise que ma femme de ménage !  ::O:

----------


## FB74

> Je précise avoir honteusement dépouillé la Fnac des Ternes


Ah c'était donc toi...  :tired:

----------


## Baalim

Damned, j'avais laissé, des preuves  :Facepalm: 

24 jeux, 1 dollar et il y a du vieux mais très correct
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...dle+DollarViva

----------


## Marmottas

Je veux bien d'un Wolf2 si jamais c'est encore possible...

Merci

----------


## Baalim

> Je veux bien d'un Wolf2 si jamais c'est encore possible...
> 
> Merci


T'arrives juste... après la guerre.
J'y repasserai dans les jours qui viennent au cas où  ::):

----------


## acdctabs

Du coup on fait une liste au cas où ?

----------


## Baalim

Je viens de passer par saint Lazare. Y'a que dalle sur pc, de pauvres -10% et -30 % sur ps4 et ils croient que le prix de wolf2 est toujours de 60€...alors qu'il est à 15€ sur le site.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Du coup on fait une liste au cas où ?


Je crains que ce soit un peu clivant et que les canards ne soient pas encore prey pour ça.


Nba 2k18 à 6€ avec le code June25
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games...tm_campaign=cj

Je vous laisse retaper le beau lien d'affiliation

----------


## odji

> Du coup on fait une liste au cas où ?


c'est pas prey d'arriver.

le chrono du jour est pas transcendant: Forma8  https://www.chrono.gg/ 


du dlc pour  battlefield 1 offert sur origin:
https://www.origin.com/fra/fr-fr/sto...-turning-tides

----------


## FB74

Pas de nouvel Humble Bundle, monde cruel.  :Emo:

----------


## Abzaarg

> Pas de nouvel Humble Bundle, monde cruel.


Y a plus de respect....

----------


## MeL

> Je viens de passer par saint Lazare. Y'a que dalle sur pc


Ah ben merci, je passe à côté demain. Tu m'évites un détour.

----------


## FB74

> Ah ben merci, je passe à côté demain. Tu m'évites un détour.


C'est une ruse, comme ça il aura tout pour lui demain.  ::ninja::

----------


## Guppy

Mince, du coup faut que je trouve quelqu'un pour faire la L.I.S.T.E.2 ...... les soldes Wolf2 demain pour moi  ::'(:

----------


## Nanaki

Fallout 4 GOTY (jeu + tous les DLC) pour 20€ (15,92€ + 4,08€ de fdp) sur amazon.de

----------


## Highlander

Bonsoir, c'est ici le topic de la L.I.S.T.E. pour Prey Mooncrash ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Kohtsaro

*Dying Light* disponible à* 9.99€* et *Dying Light: The Following - Enhanced Edition* à *14.49€* jusqu'à 12h00

https://www.indiegala.com/crackerjack

----------


## Baalim

FfXV royale edition à 10€ sur ps4
https://www.cdiscount.com/jeux-pc-vi...290080577.html

Shadow of the colossus 10€
https://www.cdiscount.com/jeux-pc-vi...719351979.html

Mafia 3 pc 2€
https://www.cdiscount.com/jeux-pc-vi...555064729.html

Project car 2 et evil within 2 ps4 a 10€-chacun

https://www.cdiscount.com/jeux-pc-vi...891993432.html
https://www.cdiscount.com/jeux-pc-vi...856416210.html

Wolfenstein 2 à 7.5€ ps4
https://jeux-video.fnac.com/a1073849...-PlayStation-4

Et pc  ::siffle:: 
https://jeux-video.fnac.com/a1073849...-PC-cederom-PC

Evil within 2 pc à 10€
https://jeux-video.fnac.com/a1073848...in-2-PC-Jeu-PC

----------


## pikkpi

Ya quelques  des bons prix sur le site d'auchan aussi mais ils ont l'air d'avoir du mal.... J'ai pu accéder quelques fois à mon panier mais jamais je n'ai pu le valider  ::(:

----------


## Magnarrok

> Ya quelques  des bons prix sur le site d'auchan aussi mais ils ont l'air d'avoir du mal.... J'ai pu accéder quelques fois à mon panier mais jamais je n'ai pu le valider


Ouais Mass Tes Fess Andromeda PC à 8€ sur Auchan !

----------


## Turlupin94

> Ouais Mass Tes Fess Andromeda PC à 8€ sur Auchan !


J'ai d'abord rien capté, puis j'ai ri. La version multilingue avec pictogrammes : ::blink::   ::P:

----------


## BeaM

> Evil within 2 pc à 10€
> https://jeux-video.fnac.com/a1073848...in-2-PC-Jeu-PC


7.99€ chez Auchan
https://www.auchan.fr/the-evil-within-2-pc/p-c999052

----------


## Baalim

Je viens de te battre à plate couture : 3,60 € à la Fnac des halles  ::trollface:: 

Sinon :

----------


## archer hawke

Si tu choppes un autre WOlfenstein 2 à 7€ je suis preneur !

----------


## Baalim

> Si tu choppes un autre WOlfenstein 2 à 7€ je suis preneur !


J'en ai plus vu mais ils sont à 7.5€ sur le site en retrait gratuit magasin  :;): 

Stern pinball switch à 10 € Micromania les halles

----------


## archer hawke

Sur PC non. PLus dispo et à 15€. C'était des version PS4 dont tu parlais ?

----------


## Baalim

> Sur PC non. PLus dispo et à 15€. C'était des version PS4 dont tu parlais ?


Non, ce matin, il était encore disponible sur pc.

DQVII 3ds à 15€
https://www.boulanger.com/ref/1075997

Cod infinite legacy à 12€ sur ps4
https://www.auchan.fr/call-of-duty-i...-ps4/p-c915701

Et 18€ sur pc @ fnac des halles

----------


## FB74

Il me semble que Blood Bowl 2 est à 3.99 euros chez Auchan.

----------


## Baalim

> Si tu choppes un autre WOlfenstein 2 à 7€ je suis preneur !


A priori, tu vas avoir du pot (mais je te maudis parce qu'il y a une queue pas possible en caisse)

----------


## Magnarrok

> Flûte j'ai brûlé tous mes cookies.


J'ai oublié de prendre ME:A à 8€ sur Auchan y'en a déjà plus...

----------


## Cuchulainn666

Y'a des Prey ps4 a 7€ à la fnac Jeanne d'Arc à Toulouse.

----------


## banditbandit

> 7.99€ chez Auchan
> https://www.auchan.fr/the-evil-within-2-pc/p-c999052


Allez-y il est très bien.

----------


## Setzer

Y'aurait pas des Nioh à vil prix?

----------


## Baalim

Et un hump day bundle
https://www.indiegala.com/hump-day-steam-bundle-58

Avec notamment wild terra online, actuellement bradé 3 € sur steam.
https://store.steampowered.com/app/5..._Terra_Online/

A noter le très étrange :
https://store.steampowered.com/app/5...ster_Trackher/

----------


## odji

bundlestar continue de ressortir ces bundles a 1$:
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...forever-bundle

----------


## BenRicard

Vu à la FNAC de Saint Etienne Aujourd'hui :

*Doom* à 4 euros
*Wolfenstein II: The New Colossus* à 3 euros
*Mirror edge catalyst* à 2 euros

AHAH Baalim tu fais moins ton malin !  ::ninja::

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Wolf 2 à 3€ ??? T'en as pris une palette j'espère ! Si jamais t'en as en rab...  ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Il ne me semble pas l'avoir vu passer : FFXV Steam à 25$ sur amazon.com. Note : VPN requis, et j'ai pas tenté l'achat jusqu'au bout

----------


## FB74

J'ai vu un Starcraft II, Heart of the Swarm (donc une version box) à 50 centimes d'euros dans un Boulanger.

----------


## Baalim

> Vu à la FNAC de Saint Etienne Aujourd'hui :
> 
> *Doom* à 4 euros
> *Wolfenstein II: The New Colossus* à 3 euros
> *Mirror edge catalyst* à 2 euros
> 
> AHAH Baalim tu fais moins ton malin !


Pas mal  ::O:

----------


## Supergounou

> bundlestar continue de ressortir ces bundles a 1$:
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...forever-bundle


Le premier jeu, j'ai lu Zombiphilie  ::O: 

Messieurs les développeurs, il y a là une idée à saisir, j'en connais au moins 2 qui achèteront.

----------


## Wolverine

*Rise of Liberty* à 6$ chez Chrono.gg

----------


## archer hawke

> A priori, tu vas avoir du pot (mais je te maudis parce qu'il y a une queue pas possible en caisse)


Alors alors alors ?

----------


## Baalim

> Alors alors alors ?



J'ai. Tu veux toujours ou tu tentes ta chance sur cpcgifts ?

----------


## archer hawke

Je prends  ::):

----------


## Flad

Baalim, tu checks tes mp des fois ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> Je prends


Noté  :;): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Baalim, tu checks tes mp des fois ?


Je procrastine  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

The Orange box à...1.67€
 ils veulent vraiment que tout le monde l'ait
https://store.steampowered.com/sub/469/

----------


## Marmottas

Baalim>Et moi, et moi et moi ? (Air connu)

----------


## Baalim

> Baalim>Et moi, et moi et moi ? (Air connu)


Ah merde !  :Facepalm: 
J'essaierai de repasser par la fnac si BenRicard n'y fait pas un saut avant. Désolé, j'avais complètement zappé.


GTA V : 15.84 €
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games...-theft-auto-v/

----------


## lemsv

> The Orange box à...1.67€
>  ils veulent vraiment que tout le monde l'ait
> https://store.steampowered.com/sub/469/


Ouh merci pour l'info, j'ai toujours voulu essayer Portal  :;):

----------


## znokiss

Le bundle Portal est d'ailleurs aussi quasiment donné.

----------


## Abzaarg

Pour faire de l'optimisation de soldes :

https://www.dealabs.com/bons-plans/e...130eur-1237717

----------


## BeaM

pas vu passé, désolé si doublon

Slay the Spire a -37% sur steam soit 10.07€
https://store.steampowered.com/app/6...lay_the_Spire/

Eval Steam : Extrêmement Positive

----------


## jopopoe

Si vous avez un Carrefour près de chez vous faites-y un tour ils ont des soldes pas mal sur les jeux. J'ai choppé Mafia III & The Division à 5 euros, Saints Row IV, Temple of Osiris, Risen 3 à 2,50 euros. Il y avait aussi des Wolfenstein II et des Dishonored 2 Xbox One à 5 euros, un Old Blood Xbox One à 3 euros, enfin bref ça vaut le coup d'aller y jeter un œil.

----------


## Guppy

ImPREYssionant ! À 8 euros une quinzaine de boites dispos au Centre Culturel E.L de Lesparres-Médoc.
On va pouvoir alimenter la LISTE longtemps.  :Emo:

----------


## Galgu

> Vu à la FNAC de Saint Etienne Aujourd'hui :
> 
> *Doom* à 4 euros
> *Wolfenstein II: The New Colossus* à 3 euros
> *Mirror edge catalyst* à 2 euros


 ::'(:   ::'(:   ::'(: 

- un Français au québec sans Fnac ni Leclerc

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> - un Français au québec sans Fnac ni Leclerc


Faut demander aux canards de t'en prendre et de t'envoyer la clé  :;): 

Edit : ah non, ça doit plus marcher maintenant avec le région lock sur steam.
Bah c'est dommage  ::ninja::

----------


## Magnarrok

> - un Français au québec sans Fnac ni Leclerc


Déménage ! Bon t'auras un peu moins de cariboo et d'austie.  ::ninja::

----------


## znokiss

> austie


Ostie. 
Austie, c'est autiste en Dyslexie.

----------


## FB74

Je ne sais pas si c'est un bon prix, mais j'ai vu *Tekken 7* (PC) chez Micromania à 14.99 euros.

----------


## Magnarrok

> Ostie. 
> Austie, c'est autiste en Dyslexie.


Va te crosser, téteux !

 ::ninja::

----------


## Alrinach

Torment: Tides of Numenera à 7,39 sur Amazon

https://www.amazon.fr/Techland-59023...es+of+numenera

----------


## Anonyme210226

Curi *Furi*, 7.50 $  chez chrono.gg

----------


## Baalim

Fnac des Ternes :

Plus de wolf 2 pc mais des eexemplaires ps4
Un resident evil 7 à 6€
Des exemplaires de the division à 6€

----------


## McCauley

> Fnac des Ternes :
> 
> Plus de wolf 2 pc mais des eexemplaires ps4
> Un resident evil 7 à 6€
> Des exemplaires de the division à 6€


Et le Resident Evil 7, tu l'as pris? il est pour toi?  ::siffle::

----------


## Baalim

> Et le Resident Evil 7, tu l'as pris? il est pour toi?


Oui et pour.l'instant, oui  :;): 

@ Flad :




> Un petit chat noir qui vient de passer, et j'ai vu un deuxième chat identique !



Oh le magnifique publi-redactionnel  ::O: 

http://www.gameblog.fr/news/76467-pl...-prix-fracasse

----------


## nova

> Fnac des Ternes :
> 
> Plus de wolf 2 pc mais des eexemplaires ps4
> Un resident evil 7 à 6€
> Des exemplaires de the division à 6€


Need un RE7 plz plz plz  ::ninja::  Je suis top sur la liste devant McCauley il a oublié de s'inscrire  ::trollface:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Encore raté  :tired:

----------


## Ouamdu

Sinon il est genre à 10 balles sur play-Asia.

----------


## Kohtsaro

Attention c’est pas la gold édition, elle était passée à 16€ il y a de ça plusieurs sur play Asia.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Il faut annuler son abonnement humble monthly avant demain soir !

----------


## Baalim

> Il faut annuler son abonnement humble monthly avant demain soir !


Cette fois, j'hésite sérieusement à mettre en pause.

----------


## Flad

> @ Flad :


Lapin compris  ::unsure::

----------


## Baalim

> Lapin compris


Matrix : impression de déjà-vu. Je parlais du joli titre du topic  ::):

----------


## Flad

> Matrix : impression de déjà-vu. Je parlais du joli titre du topic


Ok alors j'ai compris en fait  ::ninja::

----------


## Marmottas

> Fnac des Ternes :
> 
> Plus de wolf 2 pc


Encore un complot atariste qui ne dit pas son nom !  ::P:

----------


## Baalim

> Encore un complot atariste qui ne dit pas son nom !


Comment ça se fait que tu n'es pas inscrit au concours, au fait ?  ::wacko:: 

Beholder et son dlc pour 1.99 €
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...blissful-sleep

----------


## RUPPY

> Torment: Tides of Numenera à 7,39 sur Amazon
> 
> https://www.amazon.fr/Techland-59023...es+of+numenera


Ça me semblé intéressant...ça les vaut pas ?  ::huh::

----------


## Supergounou

Si tu aimes lire, large.

----------


## Stelarc

_100% adapté pour le contact avec la nourriture, convient pour le lave-vaisselle, convient pour le frigo_  :WTF:

----------


## Wolverine

Ca concerne peut être la carte du monde et la bande son  ::XD::

----------


## Baalim

> Ca concerne peut être la carte du monde et la bande son


Chuis deg', j'ai kickstarté le jeu et j'ai rien eu à grignoter  :Emo: 



Lego city undercover à 6.74 € avec le code RED10
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/lego-city-undercover

Republique à 4.59 €
https://store.steampowered.com/app/317100/Republique/

SI vous faites partie du public visé (Otome VN), Hakuoki: Edo Blossoms, à 4.19 €, n'a jamais été aussi peu cher.
https://www.actugaming.net/test-haku...vaille-133924/
https://www.indiegala.com/store/product/733340

Idem pour le premier opus:
https://www.indiegala.com/store/prod...o-winds/589530

Shotgun legend gratos
https://wastebasketgames.itch.io/shotgunlegend

----------


## Baalim

Wonder boy remake à 8€.
C'est toujours un € de gagné

https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/wond...am-key--3292-1

Le dlc pour Furi à 1.32€
https://uk.gamesplanet.com/game/furi...am-key--3114-2


Oh joie !
Ultimate custom night, mash up de fnaf, est actuellement gratos sur steam
https://store.steampowered.com/app/8..._Custom_Night/

----------


## Oldnoobie

> SI vous faites partie du public visé (Otome VN), Hakuoki: Edo Blossoms, à 4.19 €, n'a jamais été aussi peu cher.
> https://www.actugaming.net/test-haku...vaille-133924/
> https://www.indiegala.com/store/product/733340


Ca cause histoire des membres du Shinsengumi, du coup pour les fans de Kenshin le Vagabond, ça peut leur permettre d'élargir leur connaissance de ce groupe/mouvement/armée/tapez pas je vous parle de ça, ça remonte à 15 ans.

----------


## Baalim

> Ca cause histoire des membres du Shinshengumi, du coup pour les fans de Kenshin le Vagabond, ça peut leur permettre d'élargir leur connaissance de ce groupe/mouvement/armée/tapez pas je vous parle de ça, ça remonte à 15 ans.


C'est également ce qui m'a interpelé mais ils m'ont perdu à l'otome  ::ninja::

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Il faut annuler son abonnement humble monthly avant demain soir !


Merci je l'ai pausé.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Merci je l'ai pausé.


Attends la réactivation automatique demain matin  ::trollface::

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Attends la réaction automatique demain matin


Je surveille.   :;): 

Ca m'embête je n'ai pas pu lire depuis 2 jours, donc je viens d'enquiller plusieurs pages et vous l'avez peut être déjà mentionné, mais dans le doute, Eschalon: Book I gratuit sur GoG : 
https://www.gog.com/game/eschalon_book_i

----------


## bbd

> Merci je l'ai pausé.


Punaise, je me suis fait prélevé dès ce matin  ::(:

----------


## Baalim

Jamais vu aussi peu cher : Baja out of control HD à 6 €
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B075MFZQ77

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Punaise, je me suis fait prélevé dès ce matin


Idem  :Cell:

----------


## madgic

:haha:

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Chouette des gifts et des dons à venir.

 :Fourbe: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Jamais vu aussi peu cher : Baja out of control HD à 6 €
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B075MFZQ77


"I have no way to use this damn thing! what's steam? I dont want it@@"

 ::XD::

----------


## Baalim

Le bundle qui va vous faire détester l'été :
https://www.indiegala.com/midsummer-...e-steam-bundle


Wonder boy & the dragon's curse toujours moins cher : 6.71 € avec le code STEELSERIES
https://www.voidu.com/en/wonder-boy-the-dragons-trap

Northgard à 12.60 € avec le même code
https://www.voidu.com/en/northgard

Et yakuza 0 à 12.09 €

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Punaise, je me suis fait prélevé dès ce matin


Pourtant il reste 9 jours.

----------


## Clipper LA

Cela va être dorénavant le même cirque avec le Humble Monthly à chaque mois...Possédant déjà HoI 4, je l'avais mis en pause il y a quelques jours et j'ai encore la mauvaise surprise de constater que mon abonnement a été réactivé pour être prélevé aujourd'hui.
Cà commence à devenir vraiment soulant!!! Je m'en vais contacter le support et leur signaler le problème qu'ils doivent peut-être ignorer.

----------


## pesos

> Il faut annuler son abonnement humble monthly avant demain soir !


Merci du rappel j'avais zappé  ::P:

----------


## schouffy

Bizarre moi je l'ai mis en pause y'a longtemps et il ne se réactive pas.

----------


## Clipper LA

Ils ont peut-être fait bugguer mon compte...Car j'ai aussi constaté que je ne bénéficiais plus des 10% de discount pour être abonné au Humble Monthly à moins qu'ils aient changé les conditions d'éligibilité...Toujours est-il que j'ai contacté le support; on verra bien quelle sera leur explications.

----------


## Chiff

> Pourtant il reste 9 jours.


Le débit est toujours effectué le dernier vendredi du mois.

----------


## Baalim

Technomancer 3€
https://jeux-video.fnac.com/a9712989...705bc4fff2015c

Retour de Wolfenstein 2 à la fnac mais à 10.5 €
Faut pas chercher
https://jeux-video.fnac.com/a1073849...0738492|BL7|L1

Sebastien loeb rally evo 3 €
https://jeux-video.fnac.com/a8861879...-Evo-PC-Jeu-PC

----------


## Brienne

Fnac rue de Rennes (Paris) : RAS
Encore 3 x Prey à 10 Euros.

Je ne vous parle pas du Bus Simulator sur le point de sauter dans le vide hein ?

----------


## Marmottas

Je fais mon Baalim :

Qui est sur la liste pour un Wolf 2 ?
(Il en restait 3 à la FNAC Place D'italie : j'en ai donc pris 2... À 7€ donc... MP si intéressé)

----------


## McCauley

> Je fais mon Baalim :
> 
> Qui est sur la liste pour un Wolf 2 ?
> (Il en restait 3 à la FNAC Place D'italie : j'en ai donc pris 2... À 7€ donc... MP si intéressé)


Ehh pssst pssst  ::ninja::

----------


## Bentic

Dead Cells à €8,16 sur Voidu avec le code SUMMER18

Steredenn à €4,42 sur Voidu avec le code SUMMER18

Furi à €5,44 sur Voidu avec le code SUMMER18

Furi - One More Fight (DLC) à €1,08 sur Voidu avec le code SUMMER18
(ce qui fait moins cher que le plus bas obtenu pour le bundle jeu + DLC ou à part)

----------


## Baalim

> Je fais mon Baalim :
> 
> Qui est sur la liste pour un Wolf 2 ?
> (Il en restait 3 à la FNAC Place D'italie : j'en ai donc pris 2... À 7€ donc... MP si intéressé)


 Je l'ai commencé hier et ça s'annonce pas mal du tout  :;): 

Stable orbit + operation red dragon + 7 jeux mystères pour 4€
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games...bleorbit_Image

Même sanction pour the black death et overlord 1&2
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games...ackdeath_Image

Command bundle : 1$
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...+DollarCommand

----------


## Hilikkus

Wolfenstein 2 New Order est à 3€ à Fnac Bellecour à Lyon. Pas mal d'autres promotions intéressantes mais rien d'aussi spectaculaire

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Wolfenstein 2 New Order est à 3€ à Fnac Bellecour à Lyon. Pas mal d'autres promotions intéressantes mais rien d'aussi spectaculaire


T'as moyen de m'en prendre un ?  ::mellow::

----------


## Brienne

A ce prix là... tu ne passes pas du côté de Paris bientôt ?  ::siffle::

----------


## Galgu

> Wolfenstein 2 New Order est à 3€ à Fnac Bellecour à Lyon. Pas mal d'autres promotions intéressantes mais rien d'aussi spectaculaire


je suis preneur également si tu peux en recup  ::):

----------


## Gancko

> je suis preneur également si tu peux en recup


La même, je mets dans la LISTE...  ::ninja::

----------


## Hilikkus

Mince une nouvelle L.I.S.T.E.  ::P: 
J'irai regarder demain mais je ne ne vous garantis rien: il en restait 2 quand jsuis passé cet après midi

----------


## Baalim

Don't sink et blade Symphony sur le coins shop de chrono.gg

Du 2 au 29 juillet, plein de bd à 2€
https://www.izneo.com/fr/evenement/5...74855-45835357

----------


## Guppy

Bon bin si il y a une L.I.S.T.E.2 pour Wolfenstein 2, j'vous l"échange contre un Dishonored 2 !  ::ninja::  (2 de dispos)

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Cela va être dorénavant le même cirque avec le Humble Monthly à chaque mois...Possédant déjà HoI 4, je l'avais mis en pause il y a quelques jours et j'ai encore la mauvaise surprise de constater que mon abonnement a été réactivé pour être prélevé aujourd'hui.
> Cà commence à devenir vraiment soulant!!! Je m'en vais contacter le support et leur signaler le problème qu'ils doivent peut-être ignorer.


C'est revenu aussi mais je n'ai pas été prélevé (peut être le mode, moi c'est par carte VISA, ou l'échéance, je paye chaque mois sans l'engagement donc prix max), donc j'ai dû à nouveau mettre en pause.
Différence avec le mois dernier, j'avais eu un second email de confirmation de pause, pas cette fois.
Tiens nous au courant, je n'ai pas le temps ce week end mais j'écrirai aussi au support s'il y a un souci selon les comptes.




> Le débit est toujours effectué le dernier vendredi du mois.


Ah oui, j'ai oublié, du coup ça tombe pas toujours pile.




> Retour de Wolfenstein 2 à la fnac mais à 10.5 €


Avec vos posts cette semaine, je suis allé à la RNAC près de chez moi au nord du 91 (j'y vais 1 fois par an pour dépenser les chèques cadeaux du boulot), ben en fait ils n'ont pas de jeux PC.
Leur rayon PC se limite à des cartes Steam et d'autres cartes prépayées.   ::o:

----------


## Chiff

Mon abonnement Humble s'est également réactivé aujourd'hui mais je n'ai pas été prélevé (et normalement ils envoient un mail pour te dire que tu l'as été).

Je pense que le vendredi au moment du prélèvement si tu es en pause ça te réactive ton abo sans te prélever ce mois-là. On verra dans les jours à venir mais ça me semblerait un peu trop louche comme bug.

----------


## olih

Virez votre moyen de paiement et plus de problème  ::ninja::

----------


## Maalak

En tout cas, c'est vrai que c'est pénible cette histoire.
J'ai regardé hier et il était bien indiqué "prochain prélèvement : 27 juillet"
Aujourd'hui je regarde, et c'est devenu "29 juin".
Je n'ai pas reçu de message comme quoi j'ai été débité, donc je pense être intervenu avant que le prélèvement soit opéré, mais ç'aurait été le cas, il y aurait quand même eu de quoi péter un put... de scandale.  :tired:

----------


## Mastaba

Oui, ca m'étonne que vous preniez aussi bien le fait d'avoir mis en pause avant d'être prélevé quand même parce que le truc s'est remis "tout seul".
C'est un peu comme si un site de vente, une fois ma carte enregistrée, se mettait à m'envoyer des trucs que je veux pas sans oublier de me les facturer...

----------


## Topiko

Je vous lis beaucoup plus que je post, j'en profite pour faire un petit bonjour et vous remercier pour tous les bons plans.  :Clap: 

Et pour le rapport au topic, j'ai un code GOG pour RIME.

Je pense qu'il est cessible sans condition, je n'en ferai rien, si ça intéresse quelqu'un...

----------


## Abzaarg

> En tout cas, c'est vrai que c'est pénible cette histoire.
> J'ai regardé hier et il était bien indiqué "prochain prélèvement : 27 juillet"
> Aujourd'hui je regarde, et c'est devenu "29 juin".
> Je n'ai pas reçu de message comme quoi j'ai été débité, donc je pense être intervenu avant que le prélèvement soit opéré, mais ç'aurait été le cas, il y aurait quand même eu de quoi péter un put... de scandale.


Probleme identique, suspendu depuis l annonce du monthly et repasser en 29 juin cette nuit.

----------


## jeanviens

@Topiko : s'il est encore dispo je veux bien.

----------


## MiMich

Hello, si des gens intéressés, j'ai un Fallout 4 VR moins cher que sur steam (35 au lieu de 42) sur mon topic  :;):

----------


## Topiko

> @Topiko : s'il est encore dispo je veux bien.


Je t'ai envoyé un MP

----------


## Kulfy

Pareil ici, le 'Pause a month' s'est réactivé tout seul (avec Date de prochain prélèvement : 29/06 ; z'êtes gentils, mais on est déjà le 30), mais sans m'avoir prélevé (ou en tout cas, sans m'avoir prévenu  ::ninja:: )
Le mois prochain, ce sera annulation pure et dure, pour ce que ça change de toute façon.

----------


## jeanviens

> Je t'ai envoyé un MP


Merci Topiko !

----------


## Enguerrand

Du côté de Marseille, Carrefour Grand Littoral, il y a des Starcraft II Legacy of the Void à 5€. Hier matin il devait y avoir une petite dizaine de boites. Pas vu d’autres choses intéressantes, mis à part peut-être un Farming Simulator 17 XBox One également à 5€.

----------


## Wolverine

Une dizaine de Wolfenstein 2 à 7€ à la fnac de Metz

----------


## Hilikkus

> Mince une nouvelle L.I.S.T.E. 
> J'irai regarder demain mais je ne ne vous garantis rien: il en restait 2 quand jsuis passé cet après midi


Désolé les gens, il n'y avait plus rien ce matin.

----------


## odji

encore du 1$:
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...command-bundle

----------


## Baalim

Un truc rigolo dans le bundle dollar classic bundle : tunnel B1 est dispo en version MS dos et... en version PS1 via PCSX  ::O: 
Je crois que c'est la première fois que je vois un émulateur psx dans un version commerciale pc.

https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...lassics-bundle

----------


## Yoggsothoth

C'est tellement abusé  ::XD::  
Ceci dit avec toute les compilations de jeux avec émulateur qui existe déjà en fait, c'est pas si abusé que ça...

----------


## sticky-fingers

Il me semble que PCSX est publié sous licence GNU GPL...

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Passé dans un Leclerc Culture ce matin, que dalle en soldes c'est tout pourrave, sauf si vous voulez des ordis portables... Zero au niveau jeux PC

----------


## La Chouette

A Carrefour j'ai vu pas mal de promos, avec des jeux PC entre 2 et 10 euros (Goat Simulator, Technomancer, TW: Warhammer, ça va du pourri au correct), si vous y passez, je conseille de jeter un oeil au rayon, mais selon moi, ça vaut pas le coup de se déplacer juste pour ça.

----------


## Kaede

> Il me semble que PCSX est publié sous licence GNU GPL...


Yep.
Je comprends pas en quoi c'est abusé, surtout si c'est fait dans les règles.

----------


## Baalim

> Yep.
> Je comprends pas en quoi c'est abusé, surtout si c'est fait dans les règles.


Perso, j'appréciais la présence de cette version psx en plus de la version dos  :;):

----------


## Clipper LA

J'ai eu une première réponse du Humble store support...Ils escaladent le problème.

----------


## Hyeud

J'ai mis en pause il y a longtemps, quelques jours après l'annonce des 3 jeux, je n'ai reçu aucun mail après le mail me confirmant que j'avais mis mon abo en pause, je suis un one-year subscriber, mais sur le site en lui-même impossible de trouver une confirmation quelquepart que je suis bien en pause, et ce qui me fait peur c'est le site me dit que j'ai le droit d'utiliser le trove. Ca sent le sapin cette histoire.

----------


## cedes4

Pareil, j'ai mis en pause dès le early reveal, et j'etais a nouveau en mode normal aujourd'hui...du moins tu ne vois pas que tu es en pause...j'ai remis la pause et la il t'affiche en bandeau en haut de la page pour te dire que tu es en pause sur le mois... pas terrible....

----------


## GudulePremier

> Pareil, j'ai mis en pause dès le early reveal, et j'etais a nouveau en mode normal aujourd'hui...du moins tu ne vois pas que tu es en pause...j'ai remis la pause et la il t'affiche en bandeau en haut de la page pour te dire que tu es en pause sur le mois... pas terrible....


Tu avais eu le mail de confirmation? avec le petit message : _ Enjoy the month long break!

We've paused your Humble Monthly subscription for one month.
You'll begin receiving games again in August 2018.
If you'd like to come back sooner, you can unpause at any time!_

----------


## Stelarc

J'aimerais bien acheter sur Voidu mais je ne peux pas ajouter de jeu dans le panier parce que: _You need to accept our Privacy Policy and Cookie Notice to be able to make a purchase_ sauf qu'il n'y a aucun lien de fourni bien sûr sinon ce serait trop facile.

----------


## schouffy

Sûrement un truc en popup ? T'as pas un bloqueur?

----------


## Baalim

> J'aimerais bien acheter sur Voidu mais je ne peux pas ajouter de jeu dans le panier parce que: _You need to accept our Privacy Policy and Cookie Notice to be able to make a purchase_ sauf qu'il n'y a aucun lien de fourni bien sûr sinon ce serait trop facile.


En principe, l'endroit à cliquer est juste en dessous du panier.

Change de navigateur si tu ne le vois pas  :;):

----------


## Stelarc

> En principe, l'endroit à cliquer est juste en dessous du panier.
> 
> Change de navigateur si tu ne le vois pas


Merci en effet j'ai le pop-up sous Opera. Enfin c'est bien naze leur système. :;): 

Il est fort ce Baalim. C'est toi le propriétaire de toutes ces boutiques, avoue !

----------


## Guppy

La pause du Humble Bundle n'est active pour un seul mois. Le jour du prélèvement ils activent le *non-*prélèvement du mois en cours et réactivent la souscription pour le mois suivant. Avec la semaine entre le 'jour de prélèvement' et la 'livraison, ça fout un doute. Pourtant c'est clair : https://www.humblebundle.com/user/su...onthly/billing

----------


## FB74

> La pause du Humble Bundle n'est active pour un seul mois. Le jour du prélèvement ils activent le *non-*prélèvement du mois en cours et réactivent la souscription pour le mois suivant. Avec la semaine entre le 'jour de prélèvement' et la 'livraison, ça fout un doute. Pourtant c'est clair : https://www.humblebundle.com/user/su...onthly/billing




Brillant...

----------


## Baalim

> Il est fort ce Baalim. C'est toi le propriétaire de toutes ces boutiques, avoue !


Si seulement  :Emo: 

Un starter pack neverwinter gratos
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/ne...l-starter-pack

Shadow of war à 18.35 € avec RED10
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/mi...-shadow-of-war

Tous les commandos (sauf le 3D, faut pas déconner) pour 0.79 €
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...ollection-pack


Merci Steam de me proposer des perles. j'aurais pu passer à côté  :tired: 
https://store.steampowered.com/app/879270/1st_Core/

----------


## MiMich

Quelques diablo 3 à 5€ à Carrefour Chamnord (Chambéry).

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Ca fait voyager le topic des bons plans!

----------


## FB74

Ouais mais on en revient toujours au Baalim Store.  ::ninja::

----------


## Gilrain

Au premier venu, un code GOG pour Sunless Sea.

----------


## odji

le dlc turning tide de bf1 est offert:
https://www.origin.com/fra/fr-fr/sto...-turning-tides

----------


## JonJon

Chez cdiscount
Mafia 3 à 1.90€

https://www.cdiscount.com/jeux-pc-vi...7583423:SP:CAR

Southpark stick of truth à 3.83€
https://www.cdiscount.com/jeux-pc-vi...7583423:SP:CAR

Prey à 7.73€
https://www.cdiscount.com/jeux-pc-vi...56412151.html#

----------


## Baalim

Oserais-je vous rappeler qu'il faut impérativement jouer à Prey ( et, accessoirement, donner du pognon à arkane) ?

Ghost recon wildlands gold ps4 à 10€ dans les magasins carrefour
https://www.dealabs.com/bons-plans/t...ran-93-1239269

----------


## acdctabs

Tu veux pas faire un concours pour qu'on puisse le gagner ?

----------


## Bobbin

Dead cells à 9 euros sur greenmangaming avec le code promo DISCO25

----------


## JonJon

Pas de nouveaux jeux gratuits avec twitch prime ce mois-ci ?
Quelqu'un a des infos ?

----------


## cedes4

> Tu avais eu le mail de confirmation? avec le petit message : _ Enjoy the month long break!
> 
> We've paused your Humble Monthly subscription for one month.
> You'll begin receiving games again in August 2018.
> If you'd like to come back sooner, you can unpause at any time!_


yes j'avais eu ce mail. et la, en remettant la pause on me dit bien que c'est pour le bundle du mois de juillet, donc celui pour lequel j'avais deja mis en pause. Deduction :  Faites gaffe !! c'est comme Baalim, ca vous refourgue des trucs dont vous ne voulez pas !! ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

The Coma recut à 4$
Jamais vu aussi bas.
https://chrono.gg/

----------


## sticky-fingers

> Dead cells à 9 euros sur greenmangaming avec le code promo DISCO25


il reste moins cher sur Voidu  :;):

----------


## Baalim

Lethis à 4.99 $
https://www.wingamestore.com/product...h-of-Progress/

----------


## odji

gogo52: https://www.gogobundle.com/latest/bundles/gogobundle-52
lundi52: https://www.indiegala.com/monday-mot...m-games-bundle

----------


## Baalim

Virtual soccer pro gratos pour HTC vive
https://www.viveport.com/apps/b7deca...3-bdb7a6b2073b

Et soldes d'été :
https://www.viveport.com/special-offers/summer-sale-A

Côté oculus : Radiant G à 5 €
https://www.oculus.com/experiences/r...8122202866373/

----------


## odji

soldes sur du non_steam chez hb:
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/p...rmfreedom-sale

----------


## DCX

*Soma* à €4,19 sur humblebundle

----------


## azack

Pillars of Eternity gratos avec amazon prime.
D'ailleurs sur le site, on peut lire que des jeux seront à récupérer chaque jour...

----------


## Bloub et Riz

> Pillars of Eternity gratos avec amazon prime.
> D'ailleurs sur le site, on peut lire que des jeux seront à récupérer chaque jour...


Oui c'est bien ça.

----------


## Baalim

> Pillars of Eternity gratos avec amazon prime.
> D'ailleurs sur le site, on peut lire que des jeux seront à récupérer chaque jour...


Ah, je me demandais ce qu'ils foutaient ce mois ci.

Ah observer  ::wub:: 

La liste complète

https://reddit.app.link/z9ePY6RdfO

Games coming:

Pillars of Eternity Definitive Edition
Metal Slug 3 (no date listed)
The Last Blade (no date listed)
Twinkle Star Sprites (no date listed)
QUBE2: July 3rd — July 4th
Battle Chef Brigade: July 4th — 11th
Manual Samuel: July 5th — July 12th
GoNNER: July 6th — July 13th
Next Up Hero: July 7th — July 14th
Uurnong Uurnlimited: July 8th — 14th
Hue: July 9th — July 15th
Deponia Doomsday: July 10th — July 16th
>Observer_: July 11th — 17th
Tacoma: July 12th — July 18th
The Bridge: July 13th — July 26th
Brutal Legend: July 14th — July 27th
The Red Strings Club: July 15th — July 21st
Tyranny: July 16th — July 18th
Broken Age: July 17th — July 31st
The Framed Collection: July 18th — July 31st
Serial Cleaner: July 18th — July 31st
If Pillars of Eternity interests you, Tyranny will as well, available the 16th-18th.

----------


## azack

> Oui c'est bien ça.


Ah oui sympa les jeux en prévision, bien vu  ::):

----------


## Wingi

C'est de la location façon PS+, ou bien forever façon humble bundle monthly ?
c'est compatible avec un essai gratos d'un mois ?

----------


## Magnarrok

> Oui c'est bien ça.


Sympa !  :B):

----------


## Setzer

La vache  ::O: 

Je dois dire que, bien que réticent au début, je n'ai pas regretté une seconde mon abo prime depuis sa souscription ^^' (bon dommage que j'ai déjà pas mal des jeux du mois, mais ça c'est un autre problème)

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Carrément la "Definitive Edition" pour Pillars of Eternity  ::o: 
Je n'y jouerai pas pour autant mais c'est beau.

Et plusieurs jeux récents dans leurs offres de juillet !

----------


## Wingi

> C'est de la location façon PS+, ou bien forever façon humble bundle monthly ?
> c'est compatible avec un essai gratos d'un mois ?


Auto réponse : on les garde via l'appli twitch, et c'est dispo même après abandon de l'abonnement.

----------


## Baalim

> Auto réponse : on les garde via l'appli twitch, et c'est dispo même après abandon de l'abonnement.


Ou alors, l'OP  ::siffle:: 




> 10. Amazon prime twitch 
> 
> Vu que la question devient récurrente sur le topic, il convient de s'attarder quelques minutes sur le cas d'Amazon qui propose, dans le cadre de son abonnement Premium, divers jeux gratuits sur Twitch.
> 
> Alors l'heure actuelle, vous pouvez vous abonner sur Amazon pour 49 € à l'année et bénéficier de la livraison gratuite en un jour ouvré (théoriquement en tout cas). Cette souscription vous donne également accès à différents services plus ou moins intéressants tels que l'accès VOD (prime video), le stockage de photos en ligne ou encore, et c'est ce qui nous intéresse, un accès Twitch premium qui vous permet de récupérer les jeux gratuitement mis à disposition.
> 
> Une fois les deux comptes Amazon et twitch liés, vous n'avez plus qu'à cliquer sur les jeux qui vous intéressent sur le bandeau en haut à droite du site twitch (icone en forme de couronne), lesquels seront alors automatiquement ajoutés à votre compte et définitivement acquis que vous continuiez ou non l'abonnement Amazon.
> 
> Les jeux s'installent via le Launcher Twitch qui se récupère sur la page d'accueil.
> ...





Coup d'envoi des soldes chez wingamestore.
Attention, les jeux telltale sont uniquement disponibles avec drm telltale

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Attention, les jeux telltale sont uniquement disponibles avec drm telltale


J'ai failli me faire avoir, merci pour le warning!

----------


## Baalim

C'est pas forcément une bonne affaire vu la qualité du jeu mais en bon fanboy de cette série, je précise que Double Dragon IV est actuellement à 2.35 € chez voidu avec le code STEELSERIES.

https://www.voidu.com/en/double-dragon-iv

----------


## La Chouette

> Ah, je me demandais ce qu'ils foutaient ce mois ci.
> 
> Ah observer 
> 
> La liste complète
> 
> https://reddit.app.link/z9ePY6RdfO
> 
> Games coming:
> ...


La vache, y a du bon. Vu le prix de mon abonnement Prime jeunes (qui est littéralement moins cher au mois que l'abonnement gratuit à un streamer de mon choix que ça me donne, donc tout le reste c'est déjà du bénef'), je suis très content de l'avoir pris.

----------


## Baalim

Les vieux de la vieille, qui se rappellent encore avec émotion des très bonnes soldes amazon US d'antan, ne seront que modérément surpris de constater que le mec qui œuvrait un max chez eux fait désormais partie de ceux qui gèrent twitch prime :

https://www.reddit.com/r/GameDeals/c...dition/e1pevdj

----------


## machiavel24

> Ah, je me demandais ce qu'ils foutaient ce mois ci.
> 
> Ah observer 
> 
> La liste complète
> 
> https://reddit.app.link/z9ePY6RdfO
> 
> Games coming:
> ...



 :Vibre:  :Vibre:  :Vibre:  :Vibre:  :Vibre:  :Vibre: 

Ce mois de ouf.

----------


## Baalim

The dwarves à 4.50 € 
https://jeux-video.fnac.com/a9895379...-PC-cederom-PC

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Sympa ! 
> 
> http://image.jeuxvideo.com/medias/15...4-photo-pc.jpg


Wouah, sacrée liste en effet !  ::O: 

Mon compte Twitch commence à être bien chargé en bons et très bons jeux !

----------


## bbd

> Ah, je me demandais ce qu'ils foutaient ce mois ci.
> 
> Ah observer 
> 
> La liste complète
> 
> https://reddit.app.link/z9ePY6RdfO
> 
> Games coming:
> ...


Bon je vais ranger les sous que je m’apprêtais à claquer chez Gabe...  ::lol::

----------


## azack

> Les vieux de la vieille, qui se rappellent encore avec émotion des très bonnes soldes amazon US d'antan, ne seront que modérément surpris de constater que le mec qui œuvrait un max chez eux fait désormais partie de ceux qui gèrent twitch prime :
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/GameDeals/c...dition/e1pevdj


Le retour de Tony d'amazon, ça promet du bon dans les prochaines offres  :;):

----------


## Galgu

> Bon je vais ranger les sous que je m’apprêtais à claquer chez Gabe...


Absolument ! et je dirai même plus, globalement, ça donne même plus envie d'investir dans les bundle. Twitch fait de l'excellent travail...

----------


## Clear_strelok

> Ah, je me demandais ce qu'ils foutaient ce mois ci.
> 
> Ah observer 
> 
> La liste complète
> 
> https://reddit.app.link/z9ePY6RdfO
> 
> Games coming:
> ...


Non mais en vrai ils sont en train de préparer le terrain pour prendre d'assaut la forteresse Steam, c'est ça ?

----------


## FB74

:Cigare:

----------


## Baalim

Dishonored 2 à 12€
https://www.dlgamer.com/fr/jeux/ache...onored-2-36336

Sjw battlefront 2 à 13 € sur amazon Allemagne
https://www.amazon.de/Star-Wars-Batt.../dp/B06Y5Y4TJ6

----------


## JonJon

> Non mais en vrai ils sont en train de préparer le terrain pour prendre d'assaut la forteresse Steam, c'est ça ?


Pas forcément. Amazon perd énormément d'argent avec prime en France. Mais ils se sont aperçus qu'un abonné prime fait bien plus de commandes sur Amazon qu'un non abonné. Au final Amazon gagne de l'argent. La stratégie actuelle c'est de ratisser large (vod, musique illimitée, jeux vidéos) pour attirer d'éventuels consommateurs.

----------


## Baalim

Les trois jeux neo geo et QUBE 2 sont désormais récupérables sur twitch prime.

Locks quest à 4 € pour les abonnés psn+
https://store.playstation.com/fr-fr/...CKSQUESTEU0001

Pour le reste des promos :
https://store.playstation.com/fr-fr/...tentType=games

----------


## Corto

> Les trois jeux neo geo et QUBE 2 sont désormais récupérables sur twitch prime.


Et Pillars of Eternity definitive edition

----------


## Baalim

> Et Pillars of Eternity definitive edition


Celui-ci était disponible quelques heures avant  :;):

----------


## FB74

Pas de nouvel HB.  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Baalim

> Pas de nouvel HB.


Le chat porte malheur !

----------


## nova

> Pas de nouvel HB.


Etonnant pendant les soldes steam  ::ninja::

----------


## FB74

> Etonnant pendant les soldes steam


C'est la fin des soldes Steam, peu reluisantes et qui feraient presque regretter les deals Baalimesques.  :ouaiouai: 








J'ai dit presque hein ?  :Boom:

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Oui, ca m'étonne que vous preniez aussi bien le fait d'avoir mis en pause avant d'être prélevé quand même parce que le truc s'est remis "tout seul".
> C'est un peu comme si un site de vente, une fois ma carte enregistrée, se mettait à m'envoyer des trucs que je veux pas sans oublier de me les facturer...


C'est un peu comme si le fonctionnement du Humble Monthly était expliqué clairement sur leur site mais que tout le monde s'en bat les joyeuses. 
Du coup ça déboule ici toutes les semaines demander pourquoi y a eu ou y a pas ou y aura ptet un prélèvement, alors que la réponse est dans My Account > Settings.

Et pour les moins doués ça vire au topic des pleureuses. Alors quoi, vous n'avez jamais activé une offre gratuite qui vous débite dans la foulée  de la période "d'essai" un premier prélèvement en activant un abonnement ? 

Ca clique et ça donne sa CB ou son Paypal un peu partout, sans rien lire, et ensuite oh surprise ! Si on clique sur "Pause a Month", passé le "month", l'abo est "dé-pause". Injustice ! Méchant Monsieur Humble ! Remboursayyy !

Continuez, et vous ferez partie de la clique que je vois arriver régulièrement dans mon bureau :
- "Alors voilà, on a acheté une maison, pis en fait on n'avait pas bien vu mais le jardin appartient pour deux tiers au voisin, il est interdit de faire une extension, on a une conduite de gaz qui traverse le jardin et la pâture derrière chez nous serait en fait un terrain à bâtir d'une ZAC d'activité qui va recevoir dans trois mois un dépôt d'autobus. C'est pas normal, qu'est-ce qu'on peut faire ?"
- "Les plans et explications annexés au compromis de vente ne vous ont pas interpellé ?".
- " Ah non on n'a pas lu les papiers du notaire, c'était épais, y a des dizaines de pages, on n'a pas le temps".
- " Donc vous avez pris un crédit sur un quart de siècle pour un quart de million d'euros, tous les deux, sans lire le contrat ?"

----------


## Jughurta

> Pas de nouvel HB.


Je pensais à un truc dont tout le monde se fout, la charité, c"était basé sur la charité au départ et je pense qu'une grosse partie de leurs CA se faisaient sur leurs bundles excellent maintenant que c'est terminé et que les prix de leur store ne sont toujours pas dément, je suis certain qu'ils vont récolter beaucoup moins d'argent et ça me fait un peu chier notamment pour les diverses oeuvres de charité.

----------


## Graouu

Entre Trove chez Humble et les jeux de Twitch prime, çà devient pas mal pour les bourses vides.

----------


## nova

> Je pensais à un truc dont tout le monde se fout, la charité, c"était basé sur la charité au départ et je pense qu'une grosse partie de leurs CA se faisaient sur leurs bundles excellent maintenant que c'est terminé et que les prix de leur store ne sont toujours pas dément, je suis certain qu'ils vont récolter beaucoup moins d'argent et ça me fait un peu chier notamment pour les diverses oeuvres de charité.


Le monthly il a un gros succès à mon avis. Après ya de la charité sur le monthly ?

----------


## Jughurta

> Le monthly il a un gros succès à mon avis. Après ya de la charité sur le monthly ?


Il existait déjà avant le rachat avec déjà de très bon jeux.

----------


## Akodo

> Continuez, et vous ferez partie de la clique que je vois arriver régulièrement dans mon bureau :
> - "Alors voilà, on a acheté une maison, pis en fait on n'avait pas bien vu mais le jardin appartient pour deux tiers au voisin, il est interdit de faire une extension, on a une conduite de gaz qui traverse le jardin et la pâture derrière chez nous serait en fait un terrain à bâtir d'une ZAC d'activité qui va recevoir dans trois mois un dépôt d'autobus. C'est pas normal, qu'est-ce qu'on peut faire ?"
> - "Les plans et explications annexés au compromis de vente ne vous ont pas interpellé ?".
> - " Ah non on n'a pas lu les papiers du notaire, c'était épais, y a des dizaines de pages, on n'a pas le temps".
> - " Donc vous avez pris un crédit sur un quart de siècle pour un quart de million d'euros, tous les deux, sans lire le contrat ?"


More !  :Bave:

----------


## sebarnolds

> C'est un peu comme si le fonctionnement du Humble Monthly était expliqué clairement sur leur site mais que tout le monde s'en bat les joyeuses. 
> Du coup ça déboule ici toutes les semaines demander pourquoi y a eu ou y a pas ou y aura ptet un prélèvement, alors que la réponse est dans My Account > Settings.
> 
> Et pour les moins doués ça vire au topic des pleureuses. Alors quoi, vous n'avez jamais activé une offre gratuite qui vous débite dans la foulée  de la période "d'essai" un premier prélèvement en activant un abonnement ? 
> 
> Ca clique et ça donne sa CB ou son Paypal un peu partout, sans rien lire, et ensuite oh surprise ! Si on clique sur "Pause a Month", passé le "month", l'abo est "dé-pause". Injustice ! Méchant Monsieur Humble ! Remboursayyy !
> 
> Continuez, et vous ferez partie de la clique que je vois arriver régulièrement dans mon bureau :
> - "Alors voilà, on a acheté une maison, pis en fait on n'avait pas bien vu mais le jardin appartient pour deux tiers au voisin, il est interdit de faire une extension, on a une conduite de gaz qui traverse le jardin et la pâture derrière chez nous serait en fait un terrain à bâtir d'une ZAC d'activité qui va recevoir dans trois mois un dépôt d'autobus. C'est pas normal, qu'est-ce qu'on peut faire ?"
> ...


En fait, il y a un réel soucis. On met notre abonnement en pause en début de mois, un peu après la sortie du bundle précédent, quand les gros titres sont révélés. Et quelques semaines plus tard, un peu avant la sortie du mois qu'on a précisément mis en pause, il semble que le site a effectivement oublié qu'on a mis pause.

----------


## Maalak

Voilà, quand je mets en pause pour le mois de juin, confirmé par mail, avec indiqué "prochain prélèvement le 27 juillet", j'aimerais ne pas me trouver avec un "prélèvement le 29 juin" lorsque je retourne dans les paramètres de mon compte en fin de mois. Il me semblait avoir été assez clair là-dessus plus haut, mais encore fallait-il aller le lire.

----------


## Hyeud

Lire les posts !?! Mais arrêtez ce dangereux bolchévique.  :Vibre:

----------


## Maalak

C'est vrai que je me suis un peu emballé.  ::unsure::

----------


## Clipper LA

J'ai oublié de poster la réponse du support du Humble Store...




> Chloe (Customer Service)
> 
> Jul 1, 11:03 AM PDT
> 
> Hello there,
> 
> Thank you for contacting Humble Bundle Support.
> 
> I'm very sorry for the frustration this issue has caused and I will be more than happy to clear up the confusion. The unpause you see s actually for the next month. Pausing skips one month, and then goes back to being active. The auto bill date marks the end of the cycle, so it is automatically unpaused for the next month on that day. If you do not wish to have consecutive months, you can cancel and resubscribe when you are ready. If you decide to do this, please keep in mind that you are charged the moment you resubscribe.
> ...


C'est ainsi que les choses fonctionnent dorénavant...

----------


## Makt

lawl

----------


## Ouamdu

> C'est ainsi que les choses fonctionnent dorénavant...


J'ai toujours compris que ça fonctionnait comme ça, perso.

----------


## Clipper LA

Auparavant lorsqu'on mettait le Humble Monthly en pause, l'on était réactivé qu'après la révélation de l'intégralité des jeux contenus dans le Bundle...Maintenant lorsque l'on est en pause, l'abonnement est réactivé le jour du prélèvement automatique soit une semaine avant la révélation de l'ensemble du Bundle. C'est cela qui a changé depuis les deux derniers mois.

----------


## Epikoienkore

Ben non, chez moi ça fonctionne comme ça a toujours fonctionné : je mets en pause après la révélation du ou des premiers jeux du mois suivant, et je ne suis pas débité...

Démonstration :

Date
Description
Payment Method
Total

June 29, 2018
Skipped a Month
-
-

May 26, 2018
Paused Subscription
-
-

May 25, 2018
Skipped a Month
-
-

May 22, 2018
Paused Subscription
-
-

April 27, 2018
Skipped a Month
-
-

April 26, 2018
Paused Subscription
-
-

March 30, 2018
Skipped a Month
-
-

March 20, 2018
Paused Subscription
-
-

February 23, 2018
Bought March 2018 Humble Monthly
PayPal
$12.00

January 21, 2018
Bought February 2018 Humble Monthly
PayPal
$12.00



(Trop fort, je fais juste un c/c d'un extrait de mon billing history chez HB, et le fofo me pond un joli tableau. Parfois on se satisfait de peu  ::lol::  )

----------


## Mastaba

Ah moi j'avais compris que des gens avaient mis en pause et que le truc s'était dé-pausé tout seul juste à temps pour les prélever quand même le mois qu'il ne voulaient pas, ce qui me paraissait un peu fort de café.
Mais si c'est le mois suivant en effet. Quoique ca serait quand même un peu abusé de unpause+prélèvement immédiat sans qu'on puisse avoir le temps de re-pauser.

Enfin de toute manière tout ces trucs d'abonnement vaut mieux les annuler complètement à chaque fois, le concept de mettre sur pause est déjà un peu foireux si les conditions sont susceptibles de changer en cours de route.

----------


## acdctabs

Date     Description     Payment Method     Total
June 29, 2018     Skipped a Month     -     -
June 21, 2018     Paused Subscription     -     -
May 25, 2018     Skipped a Month     -     -
May 23, 2018     Paused Subscription     -     -
April 06, 2018     Unlocked May 2018 Humble Monthly     -     -
March 02, 2018     Unlocked April 2018 Humble Monthly     -     -
March 02, 2018     Bought 3 Month Plan     PayPal     $35.00
February 05, 2018     Unlocked March 2018 Humble Monthly     -     -
January 26, 2018     Skipped a Month     -     -
January 16, 2018     Paused Subscription     -     -
December 01, 2017     Unlocked January 2018 Humble Monthly     -     -
November 24, 2017     Skipped a Month     -     -
November 03, 2017     Paused Subscription     -     -
October 27, 2017     Skipped a Month     -     -
October 06, 2017     Paused Subscription     -     -
September 01, 2017     Unlocked October 2017 Monthly     -     -
September 01, 2017     Bought 3 Month Plan     PayPal     $35.00
August 25, 2017     Unlocked September 2017 Humble Monthly     -     -
July 09, 2017     Unlocked August 2017 Humble Monthly     -     -
June 02, 2017     Unlocked July 2017 Humble Monthly     -     -
June 02, 2017     Bought 3 Month Plan     PayPal     $35.00
May 06, 2017     Unlocked June 2017 Humble Monthly     -     -
April 07, 2017     Unlocked May 2017 Humble Monthly     -     -
March 07, 2017     Unlocked April 2017 Humble Monthly     -     -
March 07, 2017     Bought 3 Month Plan     PayPal     $33.80

Moi je n'ai pas de joli tableau mais pas de problème non plus.

----------


## scritche

Au carrefour de Drogenbos (Bruxelles)


Battlefield 1 à 4,5€
Fifa 2017 à 3€

----------


## cooly08

Amazon rigole pas avec ses jeux offerts.  ::O:

----------


## Baalim

> Amazon rigole pas avec ses jeux offerts.


Ouaip. Par contre, on rigolera moins le jour où ils auront torpillé tous leurs concurrents.



Sudden strike 4 à 12.5$
https://www.wingamestore.com/product...dden-Strike-4/

Obduction à 10.5$
https://www.wingamestore.com/product/7023/Obduction/

Y'a des mecs qui ont trop regardé Initial D
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games...p-racer-gt-pc/

----------


## cooly08

> Ouaip. Par contre, on rigolera moins le jour où ils auront torpillé tous leurs concurrents.


Ouais, y aura comme un « changement de politique ».

----------


## pitmartinz

> Au carrefour de Drogenbos (Bruxelles)
> 
> 
> Battlefield 1 à 4,5€
> Fifa 2017 à 3€


A ce prix là, je le prends le BF1.
Tu en aurais pas pris un en rab' par hasard ?

Si un(e) canard(e) dispose d'une copie et accepte de la céder à ce vil prix, je la prends !  ::): 
Le jeu hein, par le/la canard(e)...

----------


## scritche

Non, j'ai origin access :-/

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Y'a des mecs qui ont trop regardé Initial D
> https://www.greenmangaming.com/games...p-racer-gt-pc/




*N-Nani?!*

----------


## Baalim

Gogogogogo !

Shenmue 1&2 à 21.17€ avec STEELSERIES
https://www.voidu.com/en/shenmue-i-ii


Bombing bastards à 2.5$

https://www.amazon.com/Bombing-Basta.../dp/B00QV7O6C4

----------


## Baalim

Et un nouveau bundle indie gala:
https://www.indiegala.com/indiegala-...m-games-bundle

No comment (ça, c'est le job d'Oldnoobie)


Le remake de red faction guerilla à 12 $ chez GOG (2.34 $ de cashback)
Si vous aviez la version antédiluvienne sur steam, sachez que vous possédez déjà le jeu depuis hier.

https://www.gog.com/game/red_faction...la_remarstered


Pour les amateurs de jeux barrés, Pathologic HD est à 2.4 $
https://www.gog.com/game/pathologic_classic_hd

----------


## odji

fanatical cryptic 8: https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/cryptic-bundle-8

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Et un nouveau bundle indie gala:
> https://www.indiegala.com/indiegala-...m-games-bundle
> No comment (ça, c'est le job d'Oldnoobie)


Pro-tip : si même la vignette du jeu est pixellisée, faut surtout pas y toucher.
Dans les années 80/90 quand on avait des jeux pixellisés, non seulement c'était une contrainte technique bien assumée, mais en plus les jaquettes étaient léchées. 
Aujourd'hui c'est un affront en plus d'un aveu d'incompétence, comme beaucoup de ce qu'on étiquette "arty".

----------


## Baalim

Ventes flash chez fanatical avec une promo toute les heures.
On commence par moonlighter à -25%
https://www.fanatical.com/flash-game...ndependenceDay

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> Ventes flash chez fanatical avec une promo toute les heures.
> On commence par moonlighter à -25%
> https://www.fanatical.com/flash-game...ndependenceDay


On célèbre plutôt le Dependance Day ... aux jeux vidéos...

----------


## FB74

Ah, enfin un bundle (ebooks) pour Baalim sur HB:
https://www.humblebundle.com/books/chuck-tingle-books

 ::):

----------


## SAAvenger

J'aime bien Nuuvem qui envoie un mail pour dire que leur soldes d'hiver prennent fin...ah ben les gars..

----------


## Cotopaxi

Dans l'hémisphère sud, les saisons sont inversées par rapport à l'hémisphère nord. Et Nuuvem est au Brésil. De rien.  ::P:

----------


## acdctabs

La terre est plate, ça marche pas ton truc. Comment ils tiendraient les gens ?

----------


## SAAvenger

> Dans l'hémisphère sud, les saisons sont inversées par rapport à l'hémisphère nord. Et Nuuvem est au Brésil. De rien.


J'y avais pas pensé...enfin je le savais mais j'avais pas tilté  :Emo:

----------


## elkoo

> La terre est plate, ça marche pas ton truc. Comment ils tiendraient les gens ?


bah si
https://wiki.tfes.org/Frequently_Ask...and_seasons.3F

----------


## acdctabs

> bah si
> https://wiki.tfes.org/Frequently_Ask...and_seasons.3F


Ah oui pas bête !

----------


## Baalim

The cave, grim fandango et broken age bradés sur Android.

Expedition vikings à 12€ avant RED10.
Redout enhanced à 8.67€
My time at portia à 12.35€

https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/expeditions-viking
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/re...hanced-edition
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/my-time-at-portia

 Pour les abonnés PSN plus, mass effect andromeda simple à 6€
https://store.playstation.com/fr-fr/...INSTANTGAME%2F

Distrust, 3 €
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/distrust


Un bundle qui me semble moins pourri que d'habitude avec des jeux que j'ai minimum envie d'essayer même si je ne le ferai probablement jamais

https://otakubundle.com/latest/bundles/otakubundle-28

20% de rabais avec summer18

----------


## Gloppy

> bah si
> https://wiki.tfes.org/Frequently_Ask...and_seasons.3F


Je dois admettre que c'est assez génial (et j'aime bien le ton raisonnable employé dans la FAQ : )

----------


## pesos

> Pour les abonnés PSN plus, mass effect andromeda simple à 6€
> https://store.playstation.com/fr-fr/...INSTANTGAME%2F


Même à 6€ ça reste du vol  :tired:

----------


## pitmartinz

> Même à 6€ ça reste du vol


Boh.
C'est pas le meilleur (c'est même le moins bon des 4), mais 6€, ça va...

----------


## pesos



----------


## MeL

> Même à 6€ ça reste du vol


Que dire alors de la FNAC d'Herblay qui le brade à 60 euros (tout comme Prey) !?!  ::o:   ::P:

----------


## Magnarrok

Du grand banditisme ?

----------


## Magnarrok

Battle chef brigade à récup' sur twitch !

https://www.twitch.tv/prime

----------


## Florian L

The Guild 2 : Renaissance Gratuit   
Nécessite de jouez pendant 5 minutes pour activer le jeu et le garger définitivement sur GameSessions.
  Jeu à activer avant le 01/08/2018

----------


## Baalim

Age of wonders 3 @ 6€
https://www.indiegala.com/crackerjac...I+-+2018+07+05

Dex @ 1.5 €
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/dex

Aven colony à 9 €
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/aven-colony

----------


## JonJon

> Battle chef brigade à récup' sur twitch !
> 
> https://www.twitch.tv/prime


Et Manual Samuel ! Je ne connaissais pas ce jeu mais vu les scores, il n'est pas Baalimesque  :;):

----------


## Marmottas

Un Starcraft 2 legacy of the void à 2 €, ça intéresse quelqu'un ?
(Seul souci : carrouf qui ne respecte rien a collé 2 grosses pastilles rouges sur la zolie boîte, en carton qui plus est, histoire de préciser que le jeu est en solde !)

----------


## sebarnolds

Surtout, continuer à mettre les plans gratuits de Prime sur le topic, sinon je serais capable d'en louper  ::):  Merci !

----------


## cooly08

J'attends Tacoma et Observer.  :Bave: 
Et Tyranny pourquoi mais j'ai jamais le temps pour ces jeux, quoique il est apparemment assez court.

----------


## madgic

Si vous achetez Kingdom Come: Deliverance chez Gamesplanet  qui est à -15% soit 42€, vous recevez en plus les DLC Treasures of The Past et From the Ashes (le dernier sorti). Valable tout le moi de juillet.

----------


## Oldnoobie

Deliverance c'est le nom des 832 patchs correctifs ?

----------


## Banjozor

> The Guild 2 : Renaissance Gratuit   
> Nécessite de jouez pendant 5 minutes pour activer le jeu et le garger définitivement sur GameSessions.
>   Jeu à activer avant le 01/08/2018


L'installer ne veut pas s'installer c'est ballot ...

----------


## Galgu

suis très intéressé par le jeu, mais jvais encore attendre 1 ou 2 ans :D

----------


## Cuchulainn666

> J'attends Tacoma et Observer. 
> Et Tyranny pourquoi mais j'ai jamais le temps pour ces jeux, quoique il est apparemment assez court.


Tyrany m'a pris une vingtaine d'heures pour le finir. Ça passe tres bien sur un week-end de trois jours par exemple !

----------


## cooly08

> Tyrany m'a pris une vingtaine d'heures pour le finir. Ça passe tres bien sur un week-end de trois jours par exemple !


Ok merci pour l'info.  ::):

----------


## Baalim

Vertex pack pour redout à 1.53€
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games...ertex-pack-pc/

Godor : shadow of gwar à 17€
https://www.wingamestore.com/product...Shadow-of-War/

*EDIT : 11 € chez discount !* 
https://www.cdiscount.com/jeux-pc-vi...noxpb-_-169249

----------


## eeepc35

> *EDIT : 11 € chez discount !* 
> https://www.cdiscount.com/jeux-pc-vi...noxpb-_-169249


Plus le port ...

Payer 4E de livraison pour une clé steam ...

----------


## pesos

Merdasse, il n'y a pas un bon prince avec un abo Cdiscount pour faire l'intermédiaire ?  :Emo:

----------


## nova

C'est commandé  :Cigare:

----------


## Baalim

Faut dire, le risque est assez à ce tarif.


 Nettement plus risqué, un nouveau bundle VR
https://www.indiegala.com/indiegala-...s-bundle-xxvii

----------


## Baalim

*Season's pass pour Dark souls III à 6.25 € sur la boutique Bandai !
https://store.bandainamcoent.eu/fr/p...ad-season-pass*

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

C'est bien calme avant le monthly. Tout le monde avait mis en pause en fait?  ::): 
Il reste l'attente de la tête d'affiche du mois prochain.  ::):

----------


## Baalim

> C'est bien calme avant le monthly. Tout le monde avait mis en pause en fait? 
> Il reste l'attente de la tête d'affiche du mois prochain.


C'est la faute de l'autre vil footeux qui m'a honteusement volé le topic  :Boom: 
Pas de rappel, pas de titre, pas de scandale, pas de larmes, pas de sel  :Emo:

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> C'est la faute de l'autre vil footeux qui m'a honteusement volé le topic 
> Pas de rappel, pas de titre, pas de scandale, pas de larmes, pas de sel


Je serais toi, je lui enverrais une clé à base de licorne 

Spoiler Alert! 


à titre punitif

.

----------


## Shapa

Va y avoir du lourd ce soir, j'annonce.

----------


## odji

fanatical pyro bundle (les commandos en autres)
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/pyro-bundle

et les starwars:
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...lection-bundle

----------


## Baalim

> Va y avoir du lourd ce soir, j'annonce.

----------


## FB74

> Va y avoir du lourd ce soir, j'annonce.


S'il n'y a rien, ce sera une bite au cirage pour Baalim, tu le sais au moins ?  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Baalim

Bof, on doit pouvoir trouver un VRP humble dans le coin  ::siffle:: 

Golden flash gratos
https://www.indiegala.com/givmessage?message=ok

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> Je serais toi, je lui enverrais une clé à base de licorne 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> à titre punitif
> 
> .


Il y a justement un livre avec une licorne dans le humble Book Bundle de la semaine...

----------


## sticky-fingers

Gonner gratuit sur twitch pour les abonnés  ::): 
https://www.twitch.tv/prime

----------


## Maalak

Sympas les déstockages chez Carrouf, j'ai pu me chopper Starcraft 2 et ses deux extensions pour à peine 8 euros le tout.  ::):

----------


## Shapa

Oh merde ce monthly  :^_^: . Bon ok d'accord.

----------


## Kaede

> et les starwars:
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...lection-bundle


C'est raisonnable d'acheter si j'ai déjà Dark Forces, JK +DLC, KOTOR 1/2 (perso je penche pour un non) ?
Apparemment, ça laisse comme seuls jeux "valables" BF II, Jedi Academy et Republic Commando (peut mieux faire ?).

----------


## Shapa

Donc on a : 

- Forts
- Titan Quest + Expansion
- Shiness
- Interplanetary
- Serial Cleaner

Ok ok...


Early unlock : A Hat in time, Escapists 2, Conan Exiles.

----------


## Baalim

> Donc on a : 
> 
> - Forts
> - Titan Quest + Expansion
> - Shiness
> - Interplanetary
> - Serial Cleaner
> 
> Ok ok...
> ...


Humm.

----------


## velociraptor

Ben quoi hum ?

----------


## Baalim

> Ben quoi hum ?


Pas encore décidé quant à mon taux de satisfaction.

----------


## acdctabs

Il a tout en quadruple.

----------


## Kaede

> Early unlock : *A Hat in time*


Waouh, non ?  ::): 
Je sais à quoi je vais jouer prochainement...

----------


## Stelarc

> *Season's pass pour Dark souls III à 6.25 € sur la boutique Bandai !
> https://store.bandainamcoent.eu/fr/p...ad-season-pass*


Ce bon plan que j'attends depuis 2016. ::o: 

Merci ! ::love::

----------


## Baalim

> Il a tout en quadruple.


Y'a du vrai.

----------


## Shapa

> Waouh, non ? 
> Je sais à quoi je vais jouer prochainement...


Ah ouais pour le coup c'est cool. Par contre Conan je pense le filer ainsi qu' Escapists 2.

----------


## Abzaarg

Putain Humble c'est en chute libre

----------


## Flad

Jsuis preneur d'un Conan exile à l'occaz  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> Ah ouais pour le coup c'est cool. Par contre Conan je pense le filer ainsi qu' Escapists 2.


Pour le coup, conan, c'est le seul qui me rait plaisir.
En fin de compte, Galgu a fini par avoir raison  ::ninja::

----------


## Galgu

> Pour le coup, conan, c'est le seul qui me rait plaisir.
> En fin de compte, Galgu a fini par avoir raison


 :^_^:  c'est exactement ce que je me disais  :Pipe:

----------


## MoitiePlus

Je ne m'attendais pas à voir un jeu en early tout buggé dans un Humble Monthy  ::ninja::

----------


## Dicentim

Bonsoir, si certains veulent se débarrasser de leur Hat in Time je me propose de leur en délester moyennant Paypal.  ::):

----------


## Shapa

Je te met ça là, t'auras peut être plus de chances : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/57...3#post11804023

Et accessoirement c'est pas le bon topic.

----------


## lustucuit

> Un Starcraft 2 legacy of the void à 2 €, ça intéresse quelqu'un ?
> (Seul souci : carrouf qui ne respecte rien a collé 2 grosses pastilles rouges sur la zolie boîte, en carton qui plus est, histoire de préciser que le jeu est en solde !)


Si c'est pas trop tard, ça m'intéresse pas mal  ::):

----------


## Oldnoobie

Si quelqu un a un Serial Cleaner, j ai des zeuros, au kazou...

----------


## Shapa

> Si quelqu un a un Serial Cleaner, j ai des zeuros, au kazou...






> Je te met ça là, t'auras peut être plus de chances : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/57...3#post11804023
> 
> Et accessoirement c'est pas le bon topic.

----------


## Vaykadji

C'est moisi HM, je pause pour le 2e mois consécutif...

----------


## Oldnoobie

J'invoque un Planeswalker et je mets les posts où je veux, Little John !

----------


## Baalim

De toute façon, ce topic, c'est devenu le souk depuis qu'il a changé de main.
Ah, je regrette l'ancien taulier qui m'avait l'air si sympathique  ::sad:: 

Redeemer à 5$
https://www.wingamestore.com/product/7682/Redeemer/

A vampyre story, vieux p&c que je n'avais plus vu depuis des lustres, à 2€
https://www.wingamestore.com/product...Vampyre-Story/

----------


## Flad

> De toute façon, ce topic, c'est devenu le souk depuis qu'il a changé de main.
> Ah, je regrette l'ancien taulier qui m'avait l'air si sympathique


C'était un gros canard à ce qu'il parait  ::ninja:: 

J'ai craqué j'ai pris le Monthly d'août.

----------


## Baalim

> C'était un gros canard à ce qu'il parait 
> 
> J'ai craqué j'ai pris le Monthly d'août.


J'attends toujours ma commission pour le parrainage  :tired: 

Nba 2k18 à 9.5$
https://www.wingamestore.com/product/7207/NBA-2K18/

----------


## Flad

> J'attends toujours ma commission pour le parrainage 
> 
> Nba 2k18 à 9.5$
> https://www.wingamestore.com/product/7207/NBA-2K18/


Jpeux te faire une grosse commission si tu veux.
#classepasclasse

----------


## nova

Moi je suis content je voulais tester un peu Conan exiles.

----------


## Flad

> Moi je suis content je voulais tester un peu Conan exiles.


Idem, j'ai pris le bundle pour ça.

----------


## acdctabs

Humble Monthly.

----------


## Baalim

Proto gratos fait par 8 étudiants  ::O: 

https://engarde.itch.io/en-garde






-20 % sur tout voidu avec le code SCHOOLSOUT

Lethis daring discoverers à 2.69 € avant le code
https://www.voidu.com/en/lethis-daring-discoverers

----------


## rduburo

> De toute façon, ce topic, c'est devenu le souk depuis qu'il a changé de main.


Moi aussi, j'avais l'impression ces derniers temps que ça commençait à venir...

----------


## Stelarc

> Humble Monthly.


Oui j'avais trouvé dans la foulée en fait du coup j'ai supprimé mon message. :;):

----------


## velociraptor

Je viens de tester le solo de "conan exiles" pendant 3h, c'est assez rude et austère. Funcom qui sort en 2018 un jeu moins joli que "age of conan" (2013). Les combats, les graphismes, et la bande son sont moisis. 
Peut être que c'est le multi vaut plus la peine ?

----------


## Kargadum

> Je viens de tester le solo de "conan exiles" pendant 3h, c'est assez rude et austère. Funcom qui sort en 2018 un jeu moins joli que "age of conan" (2013). Les combats, les graphismes, et la bande son sont moisis. 
> Peut être que c'est le multi vaut plus la peine ?


Le multi vaut la peine de ce que j'en ai vu, il faut apprécier l'univers, les esclaves à grosses poitrines et être sensible au soin apporté à la physique des membres génitaux  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Baalim

> Le multi vaut la peine de ce que j'en ai vu, il faut apprécier l'univers, les esclaves à grosses poitrines et être sensible au soin apporté à la physique des membres génitaux .


Perso, j'ai pu créer une cimmérienne qui vénère Crom et se balade à poil dans la cambrousse. Je suis content  :Cigare:

----------


## Eradan

> Je viens de tester le solo de "conan exiles" pendant 3h, c'est assez rude et austère. Funcom qui sort en 2018 un jeu moins joli que "age of conan" (2013). Les combats, les graphismes, et la bande son sont moisis. 
> Peut être que c'est le multi vaut plus la peine ?


1/ AoC est sorti en 2008  ::siffle:: 
2/ Conan Exiles reprend une bonne partie des musiques de AoC (essentiellement celles de Tortage, Kheshatta et Conarch/FotD.) Les musiques originales sont du même compositeur. En revanche, elles n'ont pas eu 10 ans pour s'incruster dans ta mémoire  ::siffle:: 
3/ Le combat est différent du système de AoC: les combos ont moins d'animations différentes, mais ils sont plus flexibles et offrent une plus grande mobilité.
4/ Les graphismes de AoC ont vieilli, ceux de Conan Exiles sont plus nets, mais les deux ne sont pas vraiment comparables. Les moteurs sont trop différents pour ça.

----------


## RUPPY

Si quelqu'un a un Conan en trop, on peu s'arranger par MP  :;):

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Je vous conseille cet excellent avis !
http://dystopeek.fr/jouer/conan-exiles/

----------


## Eskimon

Idem, si vous voulez des sousous pour enlarge pour backlog, je peux reprendre 2 clés escapists (et/ou forts éventuellement)

Et au passage je crois pas l'avoir vu mais HB fait des promos "DRM-free", avec notamment Stanley parable à -75%

----------


## machiavel24

> Je vous conseille cet excellent avis !
> http://dystopeek.fr/jouer/conan-exiles/


J'attends celui d'Euphoria  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Supergounou

> A vampyre story, vieux p&c que je n'avais plus vu depuis des lustres, à 2€
> https://www.wingamestore.com/product...Vampyre-Story/


Je ne conseille pas. Le jeu est très bon, mais finit sur un "à suivre". C'était il y a 10 ans...

----------


## Graouu

> Perso, j'ai pu créer une cimmérienne qui vénère Crom et se balade à poil dans la cambrousse. Je suis content


Oh pitaing tu me le vends là !  ::love::

----------


## velociraptor

Et à part cela tu as fait autre chose d'intéressant  ? A part montrer ton cul  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Baalim

> Et à part cela tu as fait autre chose d'intéressant  ? A part montrer ton cul


Rien. Ah si... J'ai ramassé des branches et des cailloux et je suis tombé dans les vapes parce j'avais rien bu et rien bouffé. Caytay bien.

----------


## Magnarrok

> Gonner gratuit sur twitch pour les abonnés 
> https://www.twitch.tv/prime


*Next Up Hero* à récup aujourd'hui !

----------


## fletch2099

> Et à part cela tu as fait autre chose d'intéressant  ? A part montrer ton cul


Ben c'est pas sa faute a Baalim s'il aime faire ça, on lui dit qu'il aurait des jeux gratos  ::ninja::

----------


## FB74

*Indie Gala* qui offre des clés mystères:
https://www.indiegala.com/indiegala-...flash-giveaway

J'ai eu un truc que j'ai pu enregistrer sous Steam, mais il ne le trouve pas ...  ::P: 

"Absconding Zatwor".

- - - Mise à jour - - -


Ils t'appâtent en te disant que tu peux avoir du Dragon Ball, pire que Baalim...  :tired: 


 ::trollface::

----------


## Getz

Surviving Mars à 22,99€ sur GamesPlanet

----------


## Bibik

> *Indie Gala* qui offre des clés mystères:
> https://www.indiegala.com/indiegala-...flash-giveaway
> 
> J'ai eu un truc que j'ai pu enregistrer sous Steam, mais il ne le trouve pas ... 
> 
> "Absconding Zatwor".


Ce sont des clés de jeux "à cartes" retirées du store par steam, le "développeur" Zonitron ayant été ban.

----------


## Mastaba

Vu Call of Duty Infinite Warfare à 1€ à carrefour  ::o: 
Diablo3 à 5€, Starcraft2 à 2€, Overwatch à 5€

----------


## Baalim

> *Indie Gala* qui offre des clés mystères:
> https://www.indiegala.com/indiegala-...flash-giveaway
> 
> J'ai eu un truc que j'ai pu enregistrer sous Steam, mais il ne le trouve pas ... 
> 
> "Absconding Zatwor".
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> ...


Ah ! T'as choppé le gros lot.
Une des pires merdes que j'ai jamais pu essayer sur steam  :Facepalm:

----------


## odji

mega vingt chez gogobundle!  https://www.gogobundle.com/latest/bundles/bundlemega-20

----------


## Magnarrok

*Uurnog Uurnlimited* à récup' sur Twitch prime. Je ne sais pas ce que c'est mais c'est gratuit !  ::ninja::

----------


## JonJon

*Undertale* à *4,49€* sur le store humble. Quasi son prix le plus bas.

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/undertale

*Lords of Xulima* à *4,28€* chez Wingamestore

https://www.wingamestore.com/product...rds-of-Xulima/

Vous voyez, chez moi y'a à boire et à manger  ::P:

----------


## Jughurta

*Hard West* à 2.65€ chez WinGameStore.

----------


## Bobbin

*Dark Souls : Prepare to Die Edition* à 5 euros sur le store Bandai Namco. D'après reddit on peut encore obtenir 50 centimes de rab avec le code WELCOME10 mais j'ai pas trouvé où l'entrer.

Si vous voulez la remastered edition, vous pouvez l'obtenir à -50% une fois que vous detenez la prepare to die edition, soit un total de 25 euros pour l'édition Remastered.

Perso je me suis contenté des textures HD du DSFix.

----------


## Magnarrok

C'est parti pour *Hue* ! Disponible gratuitement sur Twitch prime  ::lol::

----------


## Stelarc

> C'est parti pour *Hue* ! Disponible gratuitement sur Twitch prime


Hue Dada !

----------


## Galgu

> Hue Dada !


hue hue hue

----------


## Tenebris

> Hue Dada !


Qui l'Hue cru, le steak de Hue Dada  ::ninja::

----------


## Magnarrok

J'étais pas prey pour des blagues sur le Hue !

----------


## Yoggsothoth



----------


## bbd

Allez un bon plan tout de même

Wartile à son prix le plus bas chez chrono.gg

----------


## Baalim

Un turn based bundle chez indie gala et, accrochez-vous, tout n'a pas l'air pourri  ::O: 
https://www.indiegala.com/turn-based...m-games-bundle

Warhammer 40,000: Regicide, Chaos reborn,  Post Human W.A.R,Necromancer Returns, Political machine 2016, Third Front: WWII, Braveland Pirate et les penny arcade 3 & 4

Raiden IV overkill à 2$ chez GOG
https://www.gog.com/game/raiden_iv_overkill

----------


## Kargadum

> Un turn based bundle chez indie gala et, accrochez-vous, tout n'a pas l'air pourri 
> https://www.indiegala.com/turn-based...m-games-bundle
> 
> Raiden IV overkill à 2$ chez GOG
> https://www.gog.com/game/raiden_iv_overkill


La vignette de battletech m'a fait tomber de ma chaise.  ::sad::

----------


## Baalim

> La vignette de battletech m'a fait tomber de ma chaise.


Ouais, j'aime pas du tout cette manière de faire.

*Endless space 2 à 12 €*
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/en...8a00140a18050c

----------


## Kaede

De quoi vous voulez parler avec cette histoire de vignette ?
Le fait qu'il soit un peu "discret" qu'il s'agisse d'un coupon et pas du jeu ?

----------


## FB74

> De quoi vous voulez parler avec cette histoire de vignette ?
> Le fait qu'il soit un peu "discret" qu'il s'agisse d'un coupon et pas du jeu ?


T'as l'impression que le jeu est fourni dans le bundle, c'est un peu trompeur.

[/ Méthodes de Baalim]

----------


## Kaede

Un peu, en effet. D'ailleurs je fus eu.

----------


## cooly08

Hé bien. Apparemment vous êtes pas mal à vous être fait Hue.

----------


## Baalim

Bon, les gens de chez Groupees ont manifestement pété un câble collectivement.
https://groupees.com/vipbab

Le tout pour... 37 $

Parmi la nuée de jeux de merde soldés à quelques centimes, il y a parfois une perle égarée.
Bot Vice à 0.39 €
https://store.steampowered.com/app/491040/Bot_Vice/

Achetayyyyyy !


Westboro à 2.51 €
Toutes les critiques parlent d'un jeu trop court mais bon, à ce prix...
https://store.steampowered.com/app/416060/Westboro/

Endless space 2 collection à 18 €
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/en...e-2-collection

Le bon vieux viking à 1.12 €
https://uk.gamesplanet.com/game/viki...am-key--1579-1

----------


## Supergounou

*Tekken 7* à son plus bas, 16€99:
https://www.indiegala.com/crackerjack

----------


## Nono

> https://i.skyrock.net/7005/93767005/...2_rlfywPsT.jpg


Le montage Hue Bogoss fait par un coincoin ayant disparu des internets, je n'ai pu trouver que cette vague inspiration :

----------


## JonJon

Aujourd'hui Deponia doomsday à récupérer chez twitch prime

https://www.twitch.tv/prime

----------


## Magnarrok

C'est le premier ou c'est une suite d'ailleurs ?

----------


## Supergounou

C'est le quatrième.

----------


## Galgu

Un petit thread reddit concernant l'état actuel du marché des "bundles" et une vision de l'avenir pas très rose le concernant : 
https://www.reddit.com/r/humblebundl...le_market_and/

----------


## Magnarrok

> C'est le quatrième.


Ah donc c'est mieux d'avoir fait les 3 autres avant j'imagine ?

----------


## acdctabs

Oui c'est essentiel.

----------


## Baalim

> Un petit thread reddit concernant l'état actuel du marché des "bundles" et une vision de l'avenir pas très rose le concernant : 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/humblebundl...le_market_and/


 ça fait un moment que le sujet revient et j'ai effectivement tendance à penser qu'ils vivent leurs derniers moments.

Cela dit, si ça semble mauvais pour les joueurs, c'est peut-être une bonne nouvelle pour les studios indépendants et à long terme, pour nous tous.


Vu à la Fnac des Ternes aujourd'hui : star Océan 4 sur PS4 à 6,30 €

----------


## machiavel24

> ça fait un moment que le sujet revient et j'ai effectivement tendance à penser qu'ils vivent leurs derniers moments.
> 
> Cela dit, si ça semble mauvais pour les joueurs, c'est peut-être une bonne nouvelle pour les studios indépendants et à long terme, pour nous tous.
> 
> 
> Vu à la Fnac des Ternes aujourd'hui : star Océan 4 sur PS4 à 6,30 €


Des soldes Steam qui redeviennent un peu plus intéressantes :crevard: ?

----------


## FB74

Pas de nouvel HB, ça commence à faire.  :tired:

----------


## odji

Amnesia: A Machine for Pigs, The Sexy Brutale, Stumblehill ajouter au trove d'HB.

----------


## schouffy

The Sexy Brutale est vraiment super original et intéressant, je le recommande chaudement.

----------


## Magnarrok

Je viens de voir passer *Just Cause 3* à 4,49€ sur mamazon en code Steam.

----------


## Oldnoobie

> The Sexy Brutale est vraiment super original et intéressant, je le recommande chaudement.


Moi je le recommande tièdement, parce que ma compagne est tombée sur l'icône sur le bureau, et elle a changé de tête.

----------


## Mastaba

Tu veux dire que tu fous une icône pour chaque jeu steam sur le bureau?

----------


## Baalim

> Tu veux dire que tu fous une icône pour chaque jeu steam sur le bureau?


Moi aussi.
Du coup, c'est tout dégueulasse
Du coup, j'achète fences
Du coup, je suis heureux parce que j'ai plus besoin de trier.

Vanquish, 6.59 €
C'est toujours bof mais c'est pas cher.
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/vanquish

Alien colonial marines collection, 2.99 €
C'est... euh... c'est pas cher
https://www.indiegala.com/store/product/49540_pack

Flipomacy, petit puzzle provisoirement gratos
https://samaria.itch.io/fliplomacy

----------


## acdctabs

Mais c'est quoi l'intérêt des icones sur le bureau ?

----------


## Magnarrok

2 clics en moins ?*

*Bande de feignasse  ::ninja::

----------


## madgic

Moi j'ai plus aucun icone sur mon bureau, à part la corbeille. La barre de recherche Windows 10 me permet d'accéder à tout ce que je veux.

----------


## Baalim

> Mais c'est quoi l'intérêt des icones sur le bureau ?


Rien. Ce sont ces sales petites vermines qui s'installent toutes seules.

----------


## Kargadum

C'est joli, on a une vue rapide sur les dossiers et jeux en cours. Bien sûr le but n'est pas de tapisser l'écran d'icône, faut aussi qu'on puisse voir le beau fond d'écran. Les bureaux vides, j'ai toujours trouvé ça angoissant.

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Moi j'ai plus aucun icone sur mon bureau, à part la corbeille. La barre de recherche Windows 10 me permet d'accéder à tout ce que je veux.


Idem, 0 icone sur mon bureau, tout passe par le menu de Win 10, c'est beaucoup plus rapide je trouve.
Par contre j'ai des jolies tiles pour mes jeux (pas tous, ceux auxquels je joue le plus)

----------


## acdctabs

steam -> library -> recent

----------


## Graouu

> Moi aussi.
> Du coup, c'est tout dégueulasse
> Du coup, j'achète fences
> Du coup, je suis heureux parce que j'ai plus besoin de trier.



C'est sympa ce truc mais çà rame pas un peu le scrolling dans les fenêtres ?

----------


## Baalim

> C'est sympa ce truc mais çà rame pas un peu le scrolling dans les fenêtres ?


Je l'utilise en même temps que Wallpaper manager et je trouve que ça tourne plutôt pas mal.

Cela dit, avec 24 go de ram, le contraire m'aurait un peu fait mal au fondement.

----------


## znokiss

Voilà un vrai bon plan : au lieu de simplement ranger et nettoyer votre bureau, y'a bien plus simple : achetez de la RAM.

----------


## jujupatate

> steam -> library -> recent


Clic droit sur l'icone Steam dans la barre des tâches, ça t'affiche les 3 ou 4 derniers jeux lancés.

----------


## Baalim

> Voilà un vrai bon plan : au lieu de simplement ranger et nettoyer votre bureau, y'a bien plus simple : achetez de la RAM.


 Dépenser beaucoup, faire peu : voici le véritable leitmotiv du topic. je suis juste étonné qu'il t'ait fallu autant de temps pour t'en apercevoir  ::trollface:: 

Fanatical strategy bundle 2€
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...trategy-bundle

Avec grand ages : medieval

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Voilà un vrai bon plan : au lieu de simplement ranger et nettoyer votre bureau, y'a bien plus simple : achetez de la RAM.


Génius  ::love::   ::XD::

----------


## bbd

Observer est dispo sur twitch  :;):

----------


## Baalim

::wub:: 


Sinon, un kid bundle chez Indie Gala :
https://www.indiegala.com/for-kids-s...dle+-+20180711


A première vue, ils n'aiment pas les enfants  ::sad::

----------


## Eradan

> 2 clics en moins ?*
> 
> *Bande de feignasse


RocketDock: 1 clic.




> Les bureaux vides, j'ai toujours trouvé ça angoissant.


Rainmeter est ton ami.

----------


## Eskimon

Trackmania 2 stadium à 2.22€ sur Gamesplanet https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/trac...am-key--1476-1

----------


## Graouu

> Je l'utilise en même temps que Wallpaper manager et je trouve que ça tourne plutôt pas mal.
> 
> Cela dit, avec 24 go de ram, le contraire m'aurait un peu fait mal au fondement.


24 !! C"'était trop onéreux 32 ? ^^ Rassure moi t'as bien pris des vitesses et CAS différents au moins  ::lol::

----------


## odji

> 24 !! C"'était trop onéreux 32 ? ^^ Rassure moi t'as bien pris des vitesses et CAS différents au moins


triple channel.

----------


## Flad

> triple channel.


Quand on parle de triple, je préfère la Karmeliet.

----------


## GrosDudule

> Quand on parle de triple, je préfère la Karmeliet.


Homme de goût.

----------


## Baalim

> Quand on parle de triple, je préfère la Karmeliet.


Je préfère la Rochefort.

----------


## bbd

> Je préfère la Rochefort.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Je préfère la Rochefort.


J'vais ptet faire péter la 10 ce soir tiens, tu me tentes !

----------


## Baalim

> J'vais ptet faire péter la 10 ce soir tiens, tu me tentes !


Je viens de me servir la mienne il y a très exactement 10 secondes  :Beer:

----------


## Hyeud

> Je préfère la Rochefort.


Homme de goût.



> J'vais ptet faire péter la 10 ce soir tiens, tu me tentes !


 :Bave:  tu m'aurais donné envie si je n'avais pas terminé à 5h30 du matin.

----------


## Kargadum

À quand des bons plans pour des bières belges?  ::ninja::

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> À quand des bons plans pour des bières belges?


https://isthereanydeal.com/search/?q=beer

(il y en a sûrement des belges dedans et pas de danger d'être ivre ensuite)

----------


## sticky-fingers

> À quand des bons plans pour des bières belges?


La mise en bière c'était hier soir  ::ninja::

----------


## Oldnoobie

Vous me faites peur, je viens de finir ma bière du Corbeau....c'est un topic de soiffards en fait !

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Tu veux dire que tu fous une icône pour chaque jeu steam sur le bureau?


Seulement ceux que je veux garder a l'oeil pour m'assurer de les tester ou terminer.

----------


## GrandFather

Pendant que certains se font mousser, d'autres postent des bons plans... Enfin, chacun va houblon lui semble.  :<_<: 

The Next Penelope à 2,92€ chez le Bonhomme Vert qui joue

----------


## odji

un nouveau be mine (ou pas loin,  build a bemine) chez groupees:

https://groupees.com/bab41

----------


## Baalim

Wow legion à 10$
https://www.amazon.com/World-Warcraf.../dp/B01L7S5SQO

Bayonetta 6.59€
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/bayonetta

Deus ex MD à 4.5€
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/d...ankind-divided

Misayre, je ne l'ai toujours pas lancé  :Facepalm: 

Le genre de pratique qui me désole... 100€ le collector...sans le jeu.

https://www.cdiscount.com/jeux-pc-vi...555290685.html

----------


## madgic

Battletech à -33% chez Fanatical soit 27€ au lieu de 40, son prix le plus bas d'après itad.

----------


## Syn0k

Un peu moins cher chez WinGameStore (23,95€) grâce à la conversion Dollar/Euro.

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Le genre de pratique qui me désole... 100€ le collector...sans le jeu.
> 
> https://www.cdiscount.com/jeux-pc-vi...555290685.html


WTF  ::O: 

C'est vendu par un particulier qui compte faire un benef sur le truc ou c'est la version officielle?

----------


## Flad

> WTF 
> 
> C'est vendu par un particulier qui compte faire un benef sur le truc ou c'est la version officielle?


Vendu et expédié par Cdiscount, donc non c'est pas un particulier :/

----------


## Hankh

> Vendu et expédié par Cdiscount, donc non c'est pas un particulier :/


Faut croire que les jeux Rockstar, c'est toujours un peu particulier !

----------


## Baalim

> WTF 
> 
> C'est vendu par un particulier qui compte faire un benef sur le truc ou c'est la version officielle?


Officielle. Et ce ne sont pas les premiers à le faire.
EA et UBI sont coutumiers du fait.

----------


## acdctabs

Ben les gens ne jouent pas à leur jeu, autant leur vendre le paquet vide. C'est pas idiot.
Ils pourraient faire pareil pour les lego, quand je vois les mecs qui vendent des boites jamais ouvertes.

----------


## Evilblacksheep

On a vraiment atteint un nouveau niveau dans le foutage de gueule des editions collectors.

----------


## madgic

En vrai c'est pas con, ça permet d'attendre des promos pour acheter le jeu ensuite.

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Officielle. Et ce ne sont pas les premiers à le faire.
> EA et UBI sont coutumiers du fait.


Avant, la collector ne cotait pas si elle avait été ouverte.
Maintenant, tu peux garder ta collector sans jamais l'ouvrir, mais quand même jouer au jeu, puisqu'il est vendu à part. 

GENIUS !

----------


## rogercoincoin

ah... parce que les éditions collector servent à autre chose que de "pondre" des vidéos "unboxing" sur youtube ?? 
Je savais pas.....  ::blink::

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Ben les gens ne jouent pas à leur jeu, autant leur vendre le paquet vide. C'est pas idiot.


Ah putain  ::XD::  Baalim tu veux pas acheter des clés Steam qui t'affichent juste le jeu dans ta liste sans que tu puisses y jouer ?

Cette idée révolutionnaire en fait  ::lol::

----------


## Marcarino

> Ah putain  Baalim tu veux pas acheter des clés Steam qui t'affichent juste le jeu dans ta liste sans que tu puisses y jouer ?
> 
> Cette idée révolutionnaire en fait


un faux Steam :D trop bon!

----------


## Baalim

> Ah putain  Baalim tu veux pas acheter des clés Steam qui t'affichent juste le jeu dans ta liste sans que tu puisses y jouer ?
> 
> Cette idée révolutionnaire en fait


Ben, c'est un peu desura, ça.

----------


## nova

> Ah putain  Baalim tu veux pas acheter des clés Steam qui t'affichent juste le jeu dans ta liste sans que tu puisses y jouer ?
> 
> Cette idée révolutionnaire en fait


:mdr: Je vais vendre des boites. Je vais faire fortune.

----------


## Getz

Plein de jeux français en promo sur Gog

Ex:
 Absolver 14.99€
Wonder Boy 10€
Dead Cells 14.99€
Furi 7.99€
Ghost Of A Tale 14.79€

----------


## Galgu

desperados à 1€ sur GoG et Steam

https://www.gog.com/game/desperados_..._dead_or_alive
https://store.steampowered.com/app/2...Dead_or_Alive/

Recommandé par Izual (clone de commandos)

----------


## Magnarrok

> desperados à 1€ sur GoG et Steam
> 
> https://www.gog.com/game/desperados_..._dead_or_alive
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/2...Dead_or_Alive/
> 
> Recommandé par Izual (clone de commandos)


Et le 2 à 1,69€ !  ::):

----------


## Tenebris

> Ah putain  Baalim tu veux pas acheter des clés Steam qui t'affichent juste le jeu dans ta liste sans que tu puisses y jouer ?
> 
> Cette idée révolutionnaire en fait


JT de 20h "Finance, nous vous informons qu'un cataclysme économique d'une ampleur inégalée et aux conséquences encore difficiles à évaluer vient d'avoir lieu dans l'univers vidéoludique. De nombreuses enseignes dont Steam, Gog et autres revendeurs, ainsi que la plupart des développeurs, font état d'une baisse totale de leurs revenus en dématérialisé. L'origine de ce phénomène viendrait de ce qu'un joueur nommé "Baalim" aurait réussi à ouvrir sa bibliothèque de jeu à plusieurs communautés de joueurs. Depuis lors aucun jeu n'a été acheté dans l’hexagone sur d'autre comptes de joueurs, la quasi totalité des joueurs utilisant son compte en ne mobilisant qu'à peine 5% de la totalité des titres qui y figurent. La perte nette estimée à plusieurs milliards, a provoqué dans l'industrie du numérique une chute vertigineuse de la bourse de Paris, même le CAC 40 s'est effondré. Des experts prédisent une crise autrement plus grave que celle de 2008 par voie de conséquence".  ::ninja::

----------


## odji

hacknet offert a vie, pendant 2 jours.
https://store.steampowered.com/app/365450/Hacknet/

----------


## sticky-fingers

> hacknet offert a vie, pendant 2 jours.
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/365450/Hacknet/


jeu parfait au boulot quand on bosse dans l'informatique  ::siffle::

----------


## FB74

Je rappelle que si la France gagne la coupe du monde dimanche, Baalim donnera tout son backlog aux pauvres (*).  :;): 








(*) Dons via l'association _"Baalim Charity"_ pour les Baalims nécessiteux.
Président, Baalim - Bénéficiaire: Baalim.
 ::ninja::

----------


## Supergounou

> Je rappelle que si la France gagne la coupe du monde dimanche, Baalim donnera tout son backlog aux pauvres (*).


Il en est capable si c'est déductible d’impôts.

----------


## Calys

> Baalim donnera tout son backlog aux pauvres


Les pauvres (au sens figuré comme au propre).

Ne souffrent ils pas déjà assez comme ça  :Emo:

----------


## FB74

> Les pauvres (au sens figuré comme au propre).
> 
> Ne souffrent ils pas déjà assez comme ça


Déjà qu'il voulait offrir des pads Nintendo NES à des petits lépreux sans doigts...  ::trollface::

----------


## cooly08

Tacoma offert sur twitch prime.  ::lol:: 

(Et une skin de je ne sais quoi pour Warframe...)

----------


## wacas

> Je rappelle que si la France gagne la coupe du monde dimanche, Baalim donnera tout son backlog aux pauvres (*). 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Il n'y a pas assez de pauvres ...  ::siffle::

----------


## Baalim

On m'a volé l'OP  ::sad:: 
On me diffame  :Emo: 
Mais que font les modos !

Jocrisses partout, justice nulle part  :Boom: 


Un bon défragmenteur gratos.
https://www.oo-software.com/en/special/dz629

De toute façon, les jeux vidéo, cay nul

----------


## FB74

> De toute façon, les jeux vidéo, cay nul


C'est bien, tu es dans l'optique du dealer: vendre, ne pas consommer.  :Cigare:

----------


## Baalim

> C'est bien, tu es dans l'optique du dealer: vendre, ne pas consommer.


Ben là, je viens de consommer du Nioh.
J'aurais pas dû, j'en ai pris plein la tronche  ::sad::

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> On m'a volé l'OP 
> On me diffame 
> Mais que font les modos !


On te diffamait déja quand tu avais l'OP hein... ne melange pas tout  ::P:

----------


## Flad

> On m'a volé l'OP 
> On me diffame 
> Mais que font les modos !
> 
> Jocrisses partout, justice nulle part 
> 
> 
> Un bon défragmenteur gratos.
> https://www.oo-software.com/en/special/dz629
> ...


#jesuisBaalim

----------


## Baalim

> On te diffamait déja quand tu avais l'OP hein... ne melange pas tout


Ouais mais là, ce n'était que vous n'étiez que des gueux aigris qui en voulaient à mon bel OP  ::trollface:: 

Pawarumi à 8$ chez chrono.gg
Faut aimer les shmup ET les jeux de réflexion

https://www.factornews.com/test/on-n...e-1-43797.html
https://www.chrono.gg/?=PAWARUMI


Lethis @ 3.54€
[url]https://2game.com/lethis-path-of-progress

Furi dlc à 1.05€
https://2game.com/lethis-path-of-progress

Pas mal d'autres promotions assez aggressives sur le site.

----------


## acdctabs

Pawarumi qui est un jeu bordelais !
Le système de scoring est très intelligent, un peu trop peut-être mais le jeu est bien réalisé.

----------


## Baalim

Indie gala :

https://www.indiegala.com/friday-spe...team-bundle-70

Beuuarggh

----------


## Magnarrok

Spermination !  ::lol::  :Gerbe:

----------


## M.Rick75

> *Season's pass pour Dark souls III à 6.25 € sur la boutique Bandai !
> https://store.bandainamcoent.eu/fr/p...ad-season-pass*


Ils étaient à court de clés sur le Season Pass et on ne pouvait que donner un mail pour être sur liste d'attente depuis (au moins) le dimanche 8/7.

Le season pass est maintenant à nouveau dispo à l'achat (au même tarif imbattable).

----------


## Getz

> Spermination !





 ::love::   ::XD::

----------


## Magnarrok

Un jeu pour les amoureux du sperme quoi.

----------


## Stelarc

> Je rappelle que si la France gagne la coupe du monde dimanche, Baalim donnera tout son backlog aux pauvres (*). 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non mais si l'équipe de France gagne il n'y aura plus de pauvres, c'est connu. :tired:

----------


## Getz

Préco de Monster Hunter World à 47.99€ au lieu de 59.99€

----------


## Baalim

Vous avez la foi ?
*Darksiders 3* en précommande à 34.49 € chez play asia


https://www.play-asia.com/darksiders-iii/13/70c67f


Un bundle *Mass Effect Andromeda / Titanfall 2* "Sylvine" edition à 20.51 €
https://www.play-asia.com/titanfall-...ndle/13/70c5r5

Sinon l'excellent *Assassin's creed origins* et le ahem un peu moins excellent AC Rogue à 33.86 €
https://www.play-asia.com/assassins-...eed-/13/70c5nl

*Outcast second contact* à 7.57 €
https://www.play-asia.com/outcast-se...tact/13/70c5iz

----------


## Magnarrok

Tiens j'ai vu que GOG avait mis Gothic 3 (1,29€ au passage) dans les bons plans "French". J'ai toujours cru que c'était Teutons le développeur ?!

Ah et si vous achetez *Warhammer 40K: Gladius - Relics of War* à 36,99 vous aurez le droit à Rites of War gratuitement, toujours sur GOG...

----------


## Olima

Sur Steam : *Slay the spire* en offre week end, à 10 euros environ.
(et *20XX*, le megaman rogue-lite à 9 euros et quelques, mais je ne sais pas ce que ça vaut)

----------


## Whiskey

> Sur Steam : *Slay the spire* en offre week end, à 10 euros environ.
> (et *20XX*, le megaman rogue-lite à 9 euros et quelques, mais je ne sais pas ce que ça vaut)


20XX est très bon, un très bon rogue dans le milieu de megaman, une vrai petite perle. Et en plus il y a un multi  ::P:

----------


## bbd

The bridge est dispo sur Twitch

Et sinon Horizon Chase Turbo est à 12,59€ sur le bonhomme vert et c'est vachement bien. Surtout si vous avez joué comme moi à Lotus sur votre Amiga  ::trollface::

----------


## Baalim

> The bridge est dispo sur Twitch
> 
> Et sinon Horizon Chase Turbo est à 12,59€ sur le bonhomme vert et c'est vachement bien. Surtout si vous avez joué comme moi à Lotus sur une vraie machine et pas sur cette cochonnerie d'amiga


 ::siffle:: 


Je rappelle que le jeu est une version améliorée du jeu smartphone Horizon chase, lequel est disponible en free to play si vous voulez vous faire une idée.

----------


## Eskimon

The bridge sur twitch prime

----------


## Baalim

Convoy et star viking forever ajoutés sur le coins shop chrono.gg


Dying light enhanced à 14.99€
https://fr.gamestore.razer.com/jeux/...on-835874.html

Avantage: il est livré avec un bon d'achat de 15€

----------


## Baalim

Anno 1707 à 2.22 €
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/anno...ay-key--2104-1

----------


## odji

convoy et star viking forever  sur le store de chrono: https://www.chrono.gg/shop

daedalic chez groupees: https://groupees.com/daedalicbab

playloft chez otakou: https://otakubundle.com/latest/bundles/playloft-1

----------


## Baalim

Un bundle playsoft à 1.5$

Incroyable mais vrai, ils ont réussi à transposer l'uncanny valley au règne animal  ::O: 
https://otakubundle.com/latest/bundles/playloft-1




*F1 2017* à 13.75 €
https://fr.gamestore.razer.com/games...17-835458.html


*Ninjago, the movie* à 7.96 e avec schoolsout
https://www.voidu.com/en/the-lego-ni...vie-video-game

*Medieval engineers* à 8.50 € avant le rabais de 20 %
https://www.voidu.com/en/medieval-engineers

----------


## Baalim

Valkyrie Drive PS vita à 10 €
https://www.shop-justforgames.com/va...ta-c2x21297420

Senran kagura t-shirt mouillé ps4 à 16 €
https://www.shop-justforgames.com/se...s4-c2x23731724

Baja out of control HF sur pc à 6 €
https://www.shop-justforgames.com/ba...pc-c2x23745801

----------


## Guppy

Centre Culturel E.Leclerc Marmande - Jeux entre 2 et 3€ : Wolfenstein The Old Blood, Blood Bowl II, The Devil's Daughter, Anno 2205

----------


## odji

Fanatical Anthology Fantasy Bundle:
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...fantasy-bundle

----------


## Flotopdick

> Sur Steam : *Slay the spire* en offre week end, à 10 euros environ.


Je conseille ce Rogue-Like à tout ceux aimant les jeux de cartes, c'est clairement un excellent jeu, mais encore bien plus si vous aimez ce style de jeu à la base !

----------


## FB74

> Fanatical Anthology Fantasy Bundle:
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...fantasy-bundle


Si vous aimez les Tower Defense, GemCraft est à posséder.

----------


## Eskimon

Rappel journalier : Brütal Legend sur Twitch Prime

----------


## evilbreath

"Grace" au pack Fanatical, j'ai un Knights and Merchants en rab.
Premier mp, premier servi

----------


## Galgu

> Fanatical Anthology Fantasy Bundle:
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...fantasy-bundle



jvais surement me le prendre. Y a-t-il un coupon de réduction supp. qu'on peut utiliser sur le site ?

----------


## FB74

Je ne crois pas.

----------


## kayl257

Si l'un d'entre vous n'est pas intéressé par Rune Classic du bundle Fanatical, il me tente grave.
Merci!

----------


## Baalim

Twin-stick shooter abstrait, atomine est à 2 €
https://store.steampowered.com/app/603100/ATOMINE/

jeu gratos aléatoire chez indiegala
https://www.indiegala.com/indiegala-...away_menu_item

----------


## cedes4

> jeu gratos aléatoire chez indiegala
> https://www.indiegala.com/indiegala-...away_menu_item



Pour info, j'ai eu Solar Flux (Mostly positive sur steam mais que 68 critiques)

----------


## Kohtsaro

The Crew 2 Deluxe à 24,49$

https://www.wingamestore.com/product...eluxe-Edition/

EDIT : Terminé, c'était une erreur de prix

----------


## RUPPY

Ben ça doit être un vrai succès ce jeu  ::P:

----------


## PoOpsS

> The Crew 2 Deluxe à 24,49$
> 
> https://www.wingamestore.com/product...eluxe-Edition/


Erreur de prix, il est déjà repassé à 64,99$.

----------


## Baalim

Ah, tiens, enfin un truc qui m'amuse sur switch  ::O: 

https://www.play-asia.com/face-to-fa...omepage-widget

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Une borne pour lilliputiens  ::lol::

----------


## FB74

> Une borne pour lilliputiens


 :tired: 

C'est à l'échelle Baalimesque.  :tired:

----------


## Baalim

> Une borne pour lilliputiens


Ben, c'est une console pour nains. ça me semble pas déconnant.


Xcom 2 collection à 21.4 €
https://www.wingamestore.com/product...-2-Collection/

Steel division prud'hommes à 8.53 €
https://www.wingamestore.com/product...n-Normandy-44/

----------


## Flad

> Ben, c'est une console pour nains. ça me semble pas déconnant.


Tu sais ce qu'on dit des nains....


Spoiler Alert!

----------


## Baalim

> Tu sais ce qu'on dit des nains....
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert!


Tu vas rire, j'avais failli écrire "pour nains et pour Flad, mais là, ça risque d'être un peu juste"  ::trollface::

----------


## gloupi

The Red Strings Club dispo sur Twitch Prime

----------


## Baalim

SF 30th anniversary à 17.71 €
https://www.play-asia.com/street-fig...tion/13/70c1s1

Frospunk 17.17 €
https://www.play-asia.com/frostpunk/13/70byal

----------


## Baalim

Alpha protocol à 1.5 €
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/alpha-protocol
idem chez indie gala

----------


## Maalak

Il ne les vaut pas.  ::siffle::   ::ninja::

----------


## odji

https://www.gogobundle.com/latest/bundles/bundlemega-21

----------


## Magnarrok

Un jeu Ubi acheté sur leur store donne -50% sur un autre de leur jeu !

Fin aujourd'hui

https://store.ubi.com/fr/home

----------


## Baalim

> Un jeu Ubi acheté sur leur store donne -50% sur un autre de leur jeu !
> 
> Fin aujourd'hui
> 
> https://store.ubi.com/fr/home


En même temps, vu les prix pratiqués, cette promo, c'est tous les jours chez la concurrence.  ::ninja::

----------


## Magnarrok

C'est clair que leur store c'est pas donné... À voir si on peut cumuler avec les ubipoints ?

----------


## odji

https://www.indiegala.com/monday-mot...m-games-bundle

----------


## Getz

> https://www.indiegala.com/monday-mot...m-games-bundle





> https://www.gogobundle.com/latest/bundles/bundlemega-21


Tu as été embauché par Baalim comme stagiaire "bundle de jeux pourris" ou c'est une passion?

----------


## Oldnoobie

Non, c'est simplement son fils d'Outre-Manche.

----------


## Baalim

Pour les membres amazon prime, abonnement psn+ 15 mois à 40€

https://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B072C8TQ4M/

----------


## odji

> Tu as été embauché par Baalim comme stagiaire "bundle de jeux pourris" ou c'est une passion?


non, vu qu'il n'y a pas grand choses a dire sur ces bundles, je poste juste le lien..

apres pour la qualité, c'est un peu general. Il faut maintenant taper dans du monthly a 12balles pour avoir l'equivalent d'un tier1/tier2 de la belle epoque.

----------


## Baalim

> Tu as été embauché par Baalim comme stagiaire "bundle de jeux pourris" ou c'est une passion?


Les jeux pourris, c'est toujours une passion.

C'est comme pour les développeurs.
Ils doivent les aimer, leurs daubes. Ils ne feraient pas ça par cynisme, hein ?  :Emo: 



Promo exceptionnelle sur switch à la fnac.

Si vous êtes assez balaises pour trouver *trois jeux à acheter* sur cette machine, la fnac vous offre 30 €uros.

https://jeux-video.fnac.com/n478949/...30Euro-offerts


World of Final fantasy* à 18 € pour les abonnés Humble
*https://www.humblebundle.com/store/w...-final-fantasy

----------


## machiavel24

Tyranny dispo sur Twitch prime  :Vibre:  :Vibre:  :Vibre:  :Vibre:  :Vibre:  :Vibre:  :Vibre: .

----------


## FB74

*Ultimate Marvel vs Capcom 3* à *8.99* euros sur Fanatical:
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/ul...el-vs-capcom-3

----------


## Magnarrok

> Tyranny dispo sur Twitch prime .


C'est bon ça !!  ::o:

----------


## Gloppy

> Tyranny dispo sur Twitch prime .


Ca marche comment ? Tu ne peux plus y jouer quand t'es plus Prime ?

----------


## Clear_strelok

> Ca marche comment ? Tu ne peux plus y jouer quand t'es plus Prime ?


Non, les jeux récupérés sont à toi pour de bon. (Et j'ai l'impression que la totalité des jeux proposés sont dépourvus de DRM, soit dit en passant. Dans le cas des jeux Neo Geo c'est carrément les versions GOG.)

----------


## sticky-fingers

Vu que c'est dans l'OP, on peut casser lui casser les tibias ?

----------


## machiavel24

> Ca marche comment ? Tu ne peux plus y jouer quand t'es plus Prime ?


https://www.twitch.tv/prime

----------


## Baalim

> Vu que c'est dans l'OP, on peut casser lui casser les tibias ?


Ouaip  :Indeed:

----------


## Gloppy

> Vu que c'est dans l'OP, on peut casser lui casser les tibias ?


Je ne sais pas si ce sont mes tibias déjà fragiles ou mes bloqueurs de pub mais la navigation sur Twitch fonctionne bizarrement et les explications fournies dans le "Twitch Guide" ne sont pas claires...
Bon, j'ai fini par comprendre comment associer un compte Twitch et un compte Amazon Prime. Avec un peu de chance, je vais comprendre comment télécharger un jeu (avec l'app Twitch desktop, sans doute)... le tout sans consulter l'OP !  ::trollface:: 

Edit : en fait non, impossible d'ajouter un jeu, le site ne cesse de me proposer de "commencer mon essai gratuit" et ne semble pas comprendre que je suis déjà Prime bien que je sois connecté et que j'aie lancé l'appli Twitch desktop. Il doit y avoir un incompatibilité/un bug quelque part... Tant pis. J'irai exercer ma tyrannie ailleurs  ::):

----------


## Flad

> Vu que c'est dans l'OP, on peut casser lui casser les tibias ?


Ouais, respect pour l'OP quoi !
 ::ninja::

----------


## Kargadum

Le golden flash giveaway d'indiegala, c'est maintenant!

----------


## acdctabs

Ah ouais ... Ben pas merci !

J'ai déjà et c'est nul  ::P: 

---> YBYKA-ECF4R-576ER

----------


## unetuille

Wxi5j-tlhmp-zh9zh

----------


## Maalak

Moi, j'ai eu Break into zatwor, un jeu qui n'est même pas recensé à l'achat dans le catalogue Steam, bien que téléchargeable. Je ne savais même pas que c'était possible un truc pareil.
D'ici à ce que ça donne une indication sur la qualité du jeu ...  ::unsure::

----------


## Baalim

> Moi, j'ai eu Break into zatwor, un jeu qui n'est même pas recensé à l'achat dans le catalogue Steam, bien que téléchargeable. Je ne savais même pas que c'était possible un truc pareil.
> D'ici à ce que ça donne une indication sur la qualité du jeu ...


Nan, c'est quand tu lances cette cochonnerie que tu as VRAIMENT une idée de la qualité du jeu.

----------


## EternalSun

Question qui a déjà du passer: peut-on récupérer les jeux twitch prime avec une offre d'essai gratuite d'amazon prime?

EDIT: apparemment, oui

----------


## Kaede

> Moi, j'ai eu Break into zatwor, un jeu qui n'est même pas recensé à l'achat dans le catalogue Steam, bien que téléchargeable. Je ne savais même pas que c'était possible un truc pareil.
> D'ici à ce que ça donne une indication sur la qualité du jeu ...


Les jeux ont dû être retiré du magasin après la sortie. Ca doit arriver à certaines daubes qui poussent le bouchon trop loin, certainement, mais il y a aussi de vrais "gros" jeux comme Blur (après le suicide de Bizarre par EA), Bulletstorm (rapport au launcher Epic, je suppose), et ... Quantum of Solace.
Une liste : http://removed.timekillerz.eu/games.php

PS. j'oserais pas lancer, perso  ::P: 

edit : hum j'ai confondu Quantum of Solace avec Quantum Break...enfin peu importe ^^

----------


## Woshee

Y'a eu certains jeux c'était pour des questions de droits musicaux qui expiraient, je crois que c'était le cas pour Alan Wake par exemple.

----------


## acdctabs

Non mais la triologie "zatwor" c'est de la pure merde, jeu buggé et cloné 3 fois. Il y avait des cartes ...

----------


## Adu

> Bulletstorm (rapport au launcher Epic, je suppose),


C'est pas plutôt car ils ont sorti une version plus mieux complète et donc ils ont viré la version "simple" pour refourguer que la nouvelle version ?

----------


## machiavel24

> C'est pas plutôt car ils ont sorti une version plus mieux complète et donc ils ont viré la version "simple" pour refourguer que la nouvelle version ?


Tu oublies qu'elle coûte presque 40€ plein pot cette nouvelle version  ::rolleyes:: .

----------


## Adu

> Tu oublies qu'elle coûte presque 40€ plein pot cette nouvelle version .


Ben oui justement, je crois que c'est pour ça que la version simple de Bulletstorm n'est plus disponible à l'achat, il veulent vendre cette superior version très chère à la place.

----------


## Baalim

> Ben oui justement, je crois que c'est pour ça que la version simple de Bulletstorm n'est plus disponible à l'achat, il veulent vendre cette superior version très chère à la place.


Le développeur/éditeur est coutumier du fait.
On se rappellera le cas de Duke nukem 3D.

Du loot pour PUBG avec twitch prime.
https://twitch.amazon.com/prime/loot/pubg

Colt express, adaptation du jeu de plateau, est à 2 $
https://www.wingamestore.com/product/8895/Colt-Express/

----------


## Gloppy

> Question qui a déjà du passer: peut-on récupérer les jeux twitch prime avec une offre d'essai gratuite d'amazon prime?
> EDIT: apparemment, oui


Je confirme. Je n'arrivais à rien hier sur mon navigateur Firefox bien protégé mais en passant par Edge (version "nue") ça a fonctionné. A moi Tyranny, The Red Strings Club, Tacoma et Observer.  ::):

----------


## Baalim

Un remute dos nostalgia bundle en précommande chez groupees
https://groupees.com/remutexx

Ceux qui ne connaissent pas Remute et/ou Groupees doivent procéder avec précaution.

----------


## Eskimon

Dites, question bonus sur twitch prime. La j'ai pris mon mois amazon prime découverte gratuit pour prendre les jeux quotidien. En début de mois prochain je l'arrête. Ensuite, si il y a un mois twitch prime qui m'intéresse, ca marchera avec un paiement unitaire prime d'un mois uniquement chez amazon ? (Ou ca ne  marche que sur l'offre annuel ?)

----------


## Magnarrok

Le mois gratuit c'est juste une fois. Après tu peux t'abonner et te désabonner dans les 7 jours mais bon c'est pas très fairplay  ::ninja::

----------


## Hyeud

Je crois qu'Amazon a pas trop de soucis de trésorerie, et si c'est légal...  ::ninja::

----------


## Magnarrok

Il peut aussi souscrire à Amazon Prime Jeunes. C'est 24€ mais *la période d'essai dure 6 mois*. Du coup...  ::ninja::

----------


## Woshee

> Il peut aussi souscrire à Amazon Prime Jeunes. C'est 24€ mais *la période d'essai dure 6 mois*. Du coup...


Et personne ne vérifie que tu sois réellement jeune  ::siffle::

----------


## Magnarrok

C'est connu, les canards sur ce forum ont tous moins de 26 ans.

 ::ninja::

----------


## Eskimon

>Après tu peux t'abonner et te désabonner dans les 7 jours mais bon c'est pas très fairplay

C'est a dire ? L'abonné pour l'année ? Il me semblait avoir vu qu'on pouvait s'abonner au coup par coup par mois pour 6€ ou un truc du genre (et c'est la dessus que ce posait ma question).

Pour le coup du fairplay, on parle d'Amazon quand même, la filsdeputerie c'est pas forcément un concept qui leur est étranger

----------


## Magnarrok

ah oui l'abonnement à 5,99€/mois oui ça marche aussi. C'est sans engagement.

----------


## Baalim

Pack d'été gratos pour Hitman sur le windows store.
J'imagine que ça va suivre sur les autres boutiques.

https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/p/hitman-summer-pack/

----------


## Magnarrok

> Pack d'été gratos pour Hitman sur le windows store.
> J'imagine que ça va suivre sur les autres boutiques.
> 
> https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/p/hitman-summer-pack/





> We are sorry, the page you requested cannot be found.


Cette page peut-être ? https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/p/hi...e/c4s5j016p5lp

Par contre c'est pour xboite

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Quelqu'un a posté le lien vers l'episode 3 de hitman sur steam, apparement gratos :

https://store.steampowered.com/agecheck/app/440930/

----------


## superScorpius

> Quelqu'un a posté le lien vers l'episode 3 de hitman sur steam, apparement gratos :
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/agecheck/app/440930/


j'ai du passer par ça pour pouvoir l'instaler:

steam://install/440930

----------


## Hyeud

> j'ai du passer par ça pour pouvoir l'instaler:
> 
> steam://install/440930


Je n'y arrive pas ça me lance steam et rien d'autre, j'ai du raté un truc mais je ne trouve pas quoi.

----------


## Ruadir

Comme la France a gagné la coupe du monde, *-50% sur tout le catalogue des éditions Pix'n Love* : https://www.editionspixnlove.com/ 

Il y a de très chouettes bouquins comme celui sur l'histoire de Tomb Raider.  ::wub:: 
Perso j'ai craqué pour le livre sur God Of War (cadeau pour un proche) et pour la collector du livre sur Éric Chahi.  ::wub::

----------


## superScorpius

> Je n'y arrive pas ça me lance steam et rien d'autre, j'ai du raté un truc mais je ne trouve pas quoi.


je l'ai copié-collé dans chrome et ça l'a lancé

----------


## Wolverine

> Pack d'été gratos pour Hitman sur le windows store.
> J'imagine que ça va suivre sur les autres boutiques.
> 
> https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/p/hitman-summer-pack/


Sur Steam, c'est indiqué gratuit jusqu'au 31 juillet

----------


## sticky-fingers

> Comme la France a gagné la coupe du monde, *-50% sur tout le catalogue des éditions Pix'n Love* : https://www.editionspixnlove.com/ 
> 
> Il y a de très chouettes bouquins comme celui sur l'histoire de Tomb Raider. 
> Perso j'ai craqué pour le livre sur God Of War (cadeau pour un proche) et pour la collector du livre sur Éric Chahi.


merci j'ai craqué 70 boules  :Vibre:

----------


## odji

le grand retour des bundles HB!!!!
https://www.humblebundle.com/games/cigames-bundle

----------


## FB74

Nouvel Humble Bundle, Ci Games:
https://www.humblebundle.com/games/cigames-bundle

----------


## Wolverine

Un humble bundle Sniper ghost warrior (en gros) ...

----------


## FB74

> le grand retour des bundles HB!!!!
> https://www.humblebundle.com/games/cigames-bundle


T'essaies de me griller, impudent ?  :Boom:

----------


## odji

> T'essaies de me griller, impudent ?


j'essaye pas vu que  ::trollface::

----------


## Baalim

Ouch. ça ne vend pas du rêve.

----------


## McCauley

Ce dernier Humble Bundle  :Perfect: 
 ::ninja::

----------


## FB74

> j'essaye pas vu que


Poste des photos d'Atari ST pendant que tu y es !!!  :Boom:

----------


## Baalim

> Poste des photos d'Atari ST pendant que tu y es !!!


Vu comme c'est pourri, des photos du CD32 me semblent plus appropriées  ::trollface:: 


Ah, le remute bundle est dispo et c'est pas mal du tout pour les amateurs de jeux pc old school  ::O: 
https://groupees.com/remutexx

----------


## Hyeud

> je l'ai copié-collé dans chrome et ça l'a lancé


Ok merci j'ai tenté sur FF, je vais essayé sur chrome.

----------


## barbarian_bros

J'ai ajouté 'Episode 3 - Marrakesh' à mon HITMAN sur Steam...
Et il me marque date d'acquisition 21/03/18, comme pour l'épisode 2 Sapienza (j'avais raté Paris).

----------


## Eskimon

Broken age sur Twitch prime

Ca vaut quoi le HB sniper ? J'ai jamais joué à ce type de jeu, ca va juste se greffer à mon backlog ou ça vaut le coup d'être joué ?

(J'en profite pour rappeler que j'echangerais bien des sousous contre des clés The escapist du HB monthly de ce mois si vous n'en voulez point)

----------


## Baalim

Une merveilleuse illustration des bienfaits d'une situation monopolistique qui permet de créer un véritable musée des horreurs sans risquer de perdre de la clientèle  ::siffle:: 

https://www.gogobundle.com/latest/bundles/bundlemega-21

----------


## Hyeud

> Une merveilleuse illustration des bienfaits d'une situation monopolistique qui permet de créer un véritable musée des horreurs sans risquer de perdre de la clientèle 
> 
> https://www.gogobundle.com/latest/bundles/bundlemega-21


Mais qui achète ça ?

----------


## Eradan

Baalim.

----------


## cooly08

:^_^: 

Cette suite de messages est parfaite.

----------


## Baalim

10 jeux au choix parmi 54 pour 1.5 €
Étrangement, il n'y a pas de AAA.

https://www.greenmangaming.com/pick-...se&pageSize=10

Road redemption, 10 €
https://store.steampowered.com/app/3...ad_Redemption/

Ghost recon wildlands à 15 €
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/tom-...051-1?ref=itad

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Cette suite de messages est parfaite.



Je ... je....  :Emo: 
Je suis encore diffamé  ::sad:: 
Je topic est un scandale  :Boom:

----------


## sticky-fingers

> 10 jeux au choix parmi 54 pour 1.5 €
> Étrangement, il n'y a pas de AAA


Et surtout pas de bon vrai petit jeu.

----------


## Kaede

Je connais pas un seul jeu de la liste, perso.

----------


## madgic

> Je connais pas un seul jeu de la liste, perso.


C'est plutôt bon signe je pense  ::ninja::

----------


## pipoop

Si je crois qu'il y en avait un qui etais pas trop mal

----------


## Baalim

> Si je crois qu'il y en avait un qui etais pas trop mal


De mémoire, star viking forever est une honnête production de la part des créateur de chroma squad.

Après, ça reste une adaptation d'un jeu smartphone
https://kickmygeek.com/test-jeu/andr...ikings-forever

*Hump day bundle*
https://www.indiegala.com/hump-day-steam-bundle-59
Avec crash day redline et ShuYan !

Anoter également Juanito arcade mayhem (ne fuyez pas, c'est un chouette pang) et star story

----------


## acdctabs

Ouais c'est le seul qui m'intéresse (Juanito) si quelqu'un l'a en double, on s'arrange !

----------


## Baalim

Faut voir ce que tu proposes (plutôt à l'échange) mais j'ai.


Ah, Flad a terminé sa sieste  ::siffle::

----------


## Flad

> Faut voir ce que tu proposes (plutôt à l'échange) mais j'ai.
> 
> 
> Ah, Flad a terminé sa partie de Mario Run dans les toilettes du taf


Fixed puisque tu veux tout savoir sale licornien !

----------


## Nosdeuxo

Hitman 2 à pas cher (de 22,43€ pour le standard à 49,13€ pour la gold) sur GMG. Le vendeur est réputé mais c’est toujours region-lock ? J’ai pas trop suivi leur actualité.

----------


## acdctabs

Je n'ai rien que tu n'as pas ! (enfin normalement) ^^

----------


## Baalim

> Hitman 2 à pas cher (de 22,43€ pour le standard à 49,13€ pour la gold) sur GMG. Le vendeur est réputé mais c’est toujours region-lock ? J’ai pas trop suivi leur actualité.


Pas de souci avec GMG.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je n'ai rien que tu n'as pas ! (enfin normalement) ^^


C'est un peu ce que je soupçonnais.

----------


## pesos

> Hitman 2 à pas cher (de 22,43€ pour le standard à 49,13€ pour la gold) sur GMG. Le vendeur est réputé mais c’est toujours region-lock ? J’ai pas trop suivi leur actualité.


Clairement une erreur, ils se sont gourés entre Silver et Gold. Profitez-en vite !

----------


## Nanaki

> Hitman 2 à pas cher (de 22,43€ pour le standard à 49,13€ pour la gold) sur GMG. Le vendeur est réputé mais c’est toujours region-lock ? J’ai pas trop suivi leur actualité.


C'est une erreur de prix, la normal qui est normalement à 60€ est à 30€ (22,43 avec réduc) et la gold qui est normalement à 90€ est à 60€ (49,13 avec réduc).
Donc super prix!

----------


## pesos

Ça va chauffer chez eux quand ils vont se rendre compte de la boulette  ::lol::

----------


## Baalim

> Ça va chauffer chez eux quand ils vont se rendre compte de la boulette


Surtout qu'ils envoient directement la clé steam  ::siffle::

----------


## Nanaki

Oui ^^.

Peso j'ai pris et activé l'édition standard.
Ce qui est marrant c'est que j'avais déjà profité d'une erreur de prix d'amazon.com pour la préco d'Hitman en 2016 (15$ au lieu de 50)

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Donc pour avoir le jeu complet et toutes les missions il faut prendre l'édition Gold ?

----------


## Nanaki

> Donc pour avoir le jeu complet et toutes les missions il faut prendre l'édition Gold ?


Gold = jeux + season pass donc ouai.

Par contre contrairement au 1er Hitman la standard comprend bien le jeu entier "hors extension" avec 6 lieu différents. Donc le jeu n’est pas épisodique comme le 1er.

----------


## Arseur

> Donc pour avoir le jeu complet et toutes les missions il faut prendre l'édition Gold ?


Oui, en gros la Gold c'est le Season Pass qui permettra d'avoir les deux prochaines extensions : 



Je viens de prendre l'édition standard à 22,43€ au lieu de 60 sur Steam, la clé est envoyée tout de suite et s'active bien dans Steam.

----------


## Nosdeuxo

Gold reçue et activée sur Steam sans souci pour moi à 49,13€ via Paypal

----------


## schouffy

J'ai pas pu ajouter le jeu au panier, ils ont bloqué on dirait  ::(:

----------


## Nanaki

Ouai ça y est, la page est inaccessible, erreur corrigé.

PS :*MERCI Nosdeuxo*  ::P:

----------


## Nosdeuxo

> Ce qui est marrant c'est que j'avais déjà profité d'une erreur de prix d'amazon.com pour la préco d'Hitman en 2016 (15$ au lieu de 50)


Haha j'ai bénéficié de la même boulette à l'époque  ::lol:: 

65€ les deux Hitman en version complète et day-one pour les deux, ça me va parfaitement comme tarif.




> Ouai ça y est, la page est inaccessible, erreur corrigé.
> 
> PS :*MERCI Nosdeuxo*


My pleasure !
Ceci dit, je n'ai aucun mérite : j'ai reçu l'alerte ISTAD par mail, et voyant le prix j'ai posé la question ici pour savoir si GMG était legit niveau geoblocking et j'ai foncé.

----------


## Olima

> Mais qui achète ça ?


En même temps, ça s'appelle "gogo bundle"...

----------


## Baalim

Nemesis bundle 8
*https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/nemesis-bundle-8*

Avec Deployment, super mutant alien assault et windward

Et FIM Speedway Grand Prix 15 pour les salaw de motards  ::ninja:: 

Décidément, c'est la journée.



Dragon dogma dark arisen à 8.39 €
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/dr...ma-dark-arisen

----------


## Baalim

Et c'est reparti : *Prey à 9.90 €*  :Sweat: 

Le jeu est exceptionnel.
Achetaaaaaaaaay !  :Boom: 

https://www.greenmangaming.com/games/prey/

----------


## Syn0k

Il y a un genre de promo cachée (c'est con, non  ::blink::  pourquoi ne pas afficher la vraie promo direct) et le jeu est à 7,97€ une fois dans le panier.

----------


## Baalim

> Il y a un genre de promo cachée (c'est con, non  pourquoi ne pas afficher la vraie promo direct) et le jeu est à 7,97€ une fois dans le panier.


Etrange, j'étais pourtant connecté. En règle générale, ça suffit.
A noter qu'il y a également un cashback chez igraal.

----------


## schouffy

Les Framed et Serial Cleaner sont à récup chez Twitch Prime.

----------


## Galgu

> Et c'est reparti : *Prey à 9.90 €* 
> 
> Le jeu est exceptionnel.
> Achetaaaaaaaaay ! 
> 
> https://www.greenmangaming.com/games/prey/


tu peux même avoir -10% avec un lien refer d'un ami. J'ai cliqué sur celui de Choca qu'il avait publié sur Youtube et j'ai payé 7.97$

----------


## Kargadum

C'est à nouveau l'heure de l'incroyable  Goldgen Flash Giveaway . Je vais bien finir par choper ce dead cells  :Emo:

----------


## toufmag

déjà fini ?

Faut cliquer sur la boite Mario like ?

----------


## Kohtsaro

> C'est à nouveau l'heure de l'incroyable  Goldgen Flash Giveaway . Je vais bien finir par choper ce dead cells


J'ai eu Dead ...Bits, j'y ai cru 1/4 de seconde, mais j'ai déjà Dead Cells  ::P: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> déjà fini ?


Non je viens de le faire à l'instant.

----------


## FB74

> C'est à nouveau l'heure de l'incroyable  Goldgen Flash Giveaway . Je vais bien finir par choper ce dead cells


Dead Bits pour moi.

----------


## toufmag

il ne se passe rien pour moi....

----------


## Flad

> C'est à nouveau l'heure de l'incroyable  Goldgen Flash Giveaway . Je vais bien finir par choper ce dead cells


J'ai eu absconding zatwor  :tired: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> il ne se passe rien pour moi....


Le 1er jour ça m'a fait pareil, j'ai eu le message qui me disait bravo regarde dans ta biblio, j'ai jamais rien eu...

----------


## Eradan

VTZY0-6Q66X-Z*3*Y

Je ne sais pas ce que c'est, mais visiblement je l'ai déjà. Et les étoiles sont une voiture.

----------


## MeL

Batman Arkham Knight à 5.49€ en vente flash sur GamesPlanet.

----------


## MrKlawn

Rage Parking Simulator 2016 pour ma part. Ils virent les clef des jeux qui n'apparaissent plus sur le store ?  ::huh::

----------


## Galgu

J'ai eu They Came From The Moon  :Facepalm: 

Il venait avec ses potes fiend of imprisonment et brilliant bob...

----------


## jopopoe

Y'a moyen de savoir ce que c'est sans l’activer ?

----------


## Baalim

> Y'a moyen de savoir ce que c'est sans l’activer ?


Dans le meilleur des cas,tu l'as déjà. si tu l'as activé via le client Steam, il te propose de l'installer.

 C'est pratiquement le seul moyen pour savoir

----------


## Baalim

Forza horizon 3 édition platine à 39 €
https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/p/fh...%3aoverviewtab

----------


## cooly08

> Et c'est reparti : *Prey à 9.90 €* 
> 
> Le jeu est exceptionnel.
> Achetaaaaaaaaay ! 
> 
> https://www.greenmangaming.com/games/prey/


Ton meilleur bon plan de l'année. 10€ pour l'excellence.  :Bave:

----------


## Nosdeuxo

Two Point Hospital, fils spirituel de Theme Hospital, est à 21,43€ sur Voidu avec le code SUMMER18, quasiment son lowest et plus d'une dizaine d'euro de moins que son prix habituel. Sortie prévue le 30 août.

----------


## banditbandit

> Ton meilleur bon plan de l'année. 10€ pour l'excellence.


Clairement.

----------


## Marcarino

alors moi j'ai payé 7,97€ pour l'excellence sur GMG, ce qui est 20% mieux!
A quoi ça sert de faire une liste pour payer 10 balles hein moi je pose la question hein

----------


## machiavel24

> alors moi j'ai payé 7,97€ pour l'excellence sur GMG, ce qui est 20% mieux!
> A quoi ça sert de faire une liste pour payer 10 balles hein moi je pose la question hein


Moi, j'attends que Baalim me l'offre  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Nanaki

> Two Point Hospital, fils spirituel de Theme Hospital, est à 21,43€ sur Voidu avec le code SUMMER18, quasiment son lowest et plus d'une dizaine d'euro de moins que son prix habituel. Sortie prévue le 30 août.


20,91€ avec le code SCHOOLSOUT toujours sur Voidu

----------


## Baalim

> Moi, j'attends que Baalim me l'offre .


Le 3 sera sorti avant que ça n'arrive  ::trollface::

----------


## znokiss

> Ton meilleur bon plan de l'année. 10€ pour l'excellence.


Bordel de merde, quand je pense que je l'ai topé à 11,3€ dernièrement sans savoir qu'ils le descendraient à 10 boules à peine plus tard, j'ai vraiment mal au cul de me la faire mettre si profond.

----------


## cooly08

> Two Point Hospital, fils spirituel de Theme Hospital, est à 21,43€ sur Voidu avec le code SUMMER18, quasiment son lowest et plus d'une dizaine d'euro de moins que son prix habituel. Sortie prévue le 30 août.


20,91 avec schoolsout. On reçoit la clé de suite.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> 20,91€ avec le code SCHOOLSOUT toujours sur Voidu


Ha bha grilled.  ::P:

----------


## Magnarrok

> Bordel de merde, quand je pense que je l'ai topé à 11,3€ dernièrement sans savoir qu'ils le descendraient à 10 boules à peine plus tard, j'ai vraiment mal au cul de me la faire mettre si profond.


Clair, t'aurais pu acheter un *pain au chocolatine* !

----------


## Baalim

> Clair, t'aurais pu acheter un *pain au chocolatine* !


Ou mieux.... un go go bundle et ses 20 ou 30 clés steam dégoulinantes de bonheur ludiques  :Bave:

----------


## Wolverine

C'est passé, je crois, inaperçu : un Humble Software Bundle (pas fantastique ceci dit)

----------


## acdctabs

Euh si vous n'avez pas Display Fusion il faut le prendre. C'est juste essentiel.
Ignorez ce message si vous n'avez qu'un écran.

----------


## Adu

ça fait cher juste pour une appli :/

----------


## Valenco

En ce moment, au Noz d'auxerre. Des jeux à 2 euros dont ceux présents sur la photo. Y a aussi planescape torment.

edit : mon portable merde sur l'importation de l'image... Bref, il y aussi The Dwarves, la collection des Jagger A, Dungeons 2, Shadow Tactics.

----------


## Yves Signal

Si jamais tu peux m'en récupérer 2 je suis preneur (Planescape + Shadow Tactics).
À voir s'il y en a d'autres  :^_^:

----------


## Valenco

Je veux bien, mais avec les frais d'envoi, je ne sais pas à combien ça les ferai.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> Je veux bien, mais avec les frais d'envoi, je ne sais pas à combien ça les ferai.


C'est pas des clés steam ?

----------


## Valenco

Pas tous, je crois. Comme je disais à  Couyu en mp, je me suis trompé c'est pas le premier planescape mais le tide of... Dans le doute, je l'ai pris. S'il n'est pas intéressé, je filerai la clé à un canard (celui-là est steam).

Edit

Si vous voulez, je peux refaire un saut d'ici 1 heure mais faut me dire ce qui vous intéresse, si c'est du steam, je vous le prends. Attention, il n'y a déjà plus de Shadow Tactics.

Au pire, je file mon portable par mp aux personnes intéressées  et je me colle devant le rayon pour vous dire ce qu'il y a.

----------


## FB74

Bon, je cherchais une raison de sortir, je monte au Noz.  ::ninja:: 

 ::P:

----------


## Wulfstan

> Et c'est reparti : *Prey à 9.90 €* 
> 
> Le jeu est exceptionnel.
> Achetaaaaaaaaay ! 
> 
> https://www.greenmangaming.com/games/prey/


Pfiouuuu, à 10 minutes près je le loupais. Merci bien.  :Sweat: 

Bon ben voilà, un an et demi et -85% plus tard, je vais enfin y jouer.  ::):

----------


## Valenco

> Bon, je cherchais une raison de sortir, je monte au Noz.


Tu y seras quand ?  ::):

----------


## Baalim

> Pfiouuuu, à 10 minutes près je le loupais. Merci bien. 
> 
> Bon ben voilà, un an et demi et -85% plus tard, je vais enfin y jouer.


De manière tout à fait exceptionnelle,  je ne me contente pas, dans ce cas précis de vous dire d'acheter. 

Au mépris de toute éthique personnelle, j'ose carrément vous suggérer d'y jouer.



Sinon :
Frostpunk à 19.17€ chez gmg.


Project car 2 à 22 €uros chez IG

https://www.indiegala.com/crackerjack

----------


## FB74

> Tu y seras quand ?


J'en reviens (entre autre). 

Y'avait plus de "The Dwarves" !!!  :Boom:   :Boom:   :Boom: 

 :Emo:

----------


## Bentic

Si l'un d'entre vous passe dans un Noz qui aurait miraculeusement The Dwarves et/ou Shadow Tactics à €2, je veux bien un de chaque  ::): 
Et si vous êtes motivés pour m'envoyer les boîtes sur Bruxelles, ce serait TRÈS TRÈS gentil  :Mellow2:

----------


## odji

8,47e pour moi chez gmg le prey?
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games/prey/

----------


## Valenco

> J'en reviens (entre autre). 
> 
> Y'avait plus de "The Dwarves" !!!


Ha merde. J'ai l'impression que ça partait très vite. Je vais peut-être y refaire une virée demain matin. On verra ce qui reste...

Edit @ Bentic  : je regarde pour toi mais il semble que ce soit mort pour les deux jeux...

----------


## Baalim

Dawn of andromeda 7.73€
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games/dawn-of-andromeda/

Everspace, même combat
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games/everspace/

----------


## FB74

> Ha merde. J'ai l'impression que ça partait très vite. Je vais peut-être y refaire une virée demain matin. On verra ce qui reste...
> 
> Edit @ Bentic  : je regarde pour toi mais il semble que ce soit mort pour les deux jeux...


Si des fois demain ils ont remis un "The Dwarves" à 2 euros, peux-tu m'en prendre un ?  :;): 


Dans un autre bac, il y avait 3 jeux LEGO, 2 Avengers et 1 Lord of the Ring (2 euros chaque).

----------


## cooly08

Le titre du topic.  :Perfect:

----------


## Bentic

> @ Bentic  : je regarde pour toi mais il semble que ce soit mort pour les deux jeux...


Merci, on verra bien  ::):

----------


## Diwydiant

The Dwarves est un jeu qui à l'air assez sympa... J'ai dévoré la première intégrale (faut pas chercher), et j'ai vraiment adoré. Je me demande ce que vaut le jeu en comparaison   ::):

----------


## Maalak

Un peu bourrin pour un jeu typé "stratégie" mais il se laisse bien jouer. À 2€, ça vaut le coup.  ::):

----------


## Galgu

> Un peu bourrin pour un jeu typé "stratégie" mais il se laisse bien jouer. À 2€, ça vaut le coup.


dans ma wishlist quand il sera <5$  ::ninja::

----------


## Valenco

> Si des fois demain ils ont remis un "The Dwarves" à 2 euros, peux-tu m'en prendre un ? 
> 
> 
> Dans un autre bac, il y avait 3 jeux LEGO, 2 Avengers et 1 Lord of the Ring (2 euros chaque).


Pas de problème, je te tiens au jus.

Ah oui, c’est vrai qu’il y avait des jeux Lego. Je ne les ai pas pris. Il y avait aussi une intégrale Painkiller.

----------


## FB74

Pour le reste c'est du Noz, donc beaucoup de merdes.  ::ninja::

----------


## Valenco

Il y avait aussi Red Solstice qui m’a intrigué. Mais faute d’avoir trouvé des infos probantes, je l’ai reposé dans son bac.

C’est souvent des merdes, mais parfois... un jour je suis tombé sur un coffret collector de HM&M 6. Une jolie boite avec le jeu, un tee-shirt, un anneau en métal, un book d'illustrations grand format avec couverture rigide et le cd de la BO. Le tout pour 10 euros.

----------


## Baalim

One finger death punch gratos chez fanatical.

----------


## fletch2099

> One finger death punch gratos chez fanatical.


Gratos contre 4,99 ^^

----------


## FB74

> Gratos contre 4,99 ^^


Il faut s'inscrire à la newsletter... et donc ne pas avoir été inscrit via l'adresse mail que tu rentreras.

----------


## poum

> Il faut s'inscrire à la newsletter... et donc ne pas avoir été inscrit via l'adresse mail que tu rentreras.


J'ai du rater un truc.
J'ai pas vu la promo donc je me suis inscrit à la newsletter, mais rien.

----------


## Baalim

> J'ai du rater un truc.
> J'ai pas vu la promo donc je me suis inscrit à la newsletter, mais rien.


Il faut cliquer sur la page qui apparait en pop-up


Avec un bloqueur de pub, l'exercice devient plus complexe.

----------


## poum

> Il faut cliquer sur la page qui apparait en pop-up
> https://i.imgur.com/jA6oHNQ.png
> 
> Avec un bloqueur de pub, l'exercice devient plus complexe.


Avec adblock désactivé & le cache nettoyé je n'ai toujours pas de popup... bon j'essaierai ce soir de chez moi.

----------


## Baalim

Nouvelle fournée d'abominations chez go go bundle : 21 clés steam ( à ce niveau, je ne parle même plus de jeux) pour 1$

https://www.gogobundle.com/latest/bu...ndlelimited-69

----------


## znokiss

> One finger death punch gratos chez fanatical.


Il sur-déboite, au passage. 
(Mais prévoyez une souris en acier trempé).

----------


## acdctabs

Tu peux jouer au clavier sinon.

----------


## Baalim

Flaming indie bundle
https://www.indiegala.com/flaming-indie-steam-bundle

"Outrunner 2"  :tired: 
C'est un coup bas, Messieurs

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Avec adblock désactivé & le cache nettoyé je n'ai toujours pas de popup... bon j'essaierai ce soir de chez moi.


Pareil, j'ai essayé en mode "espion" Chrome, même comme ça j'ai rien

----------


## Mastaba

> J'ai du rater un truc.
> J'ai pas vu la promo donc je me suis inscrit à la newsletter, mais rien.


Pareil.
J'ai vérifié et je suis bien inscrit à la newsletter et j'ai pas d'adblock

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Tu peux jouer au clavier sinon.

----------


## machiavel24

Pour The Dwarves à Noz : c'est non steam, mais Steelbook du plus bel effet et soundtrack sur un CD à part.

----------


## Spilke Spiegel

Point Noz : Il y a aussi des pack Evoland 1+2, Goat Simulator Nightmare edition et des Icewind Dale: Enhanced Edition

----------


## odji

j'en prendrai pour 1 dollar!

https://www.gogobundle.com/latest/bu...ndlelimited-69

----------


## Baalim

Promo Idea factory avec des offres qui vont se succéder.

La première : Fairy fencer ADF et tous ses dlc pour 3.39 €
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...ete-deluxe-set

----------


## Baalim

Be mine 35 en approche
Préco à 5 $
https://groupees.com/bm35

----------


## Wolverine

Chrono.gg  : *Stardew Valley** 11$*

----------


## odji

> Be mine 35 en approche
> Préco à 5 $
> https://groupees.com/bm35


avec un film d'animation coréen:  https://store.steampowered.com/app/468060/PADAK/
morphite: https://store.steampowered.com/app/661740/Morphite/

----------


## Baalim

> avec un film d'animation coréen:  https://store.steampowered.com/app/468060/PADAK/
> morphite: https://store.steampowered.com/app/661740/Morphite/


Pour le film, ils abusent un peu vu qu'il faisait partie d'un de leurs vieux bundles  :tired:

----------


## fletch2099

> Il faut cliquer sur la page qui apparait en pop-up
> https://i.imgur.com/jA6oHNQ.png
> 
> Avec un bloqueur de pub, l'exercice devient plus complexe.


Qu'es-ce qu'on ferait pas pour un jeu gratos auquel on jouera pas ^^

----------


## acdctabs

Je suis en vacances (...) et au Noz à côté j'ai vu du Unwritten Tales 2 (avec le 1 offert) et Evoland 1&2. C'est 2€. Je peux prendre des exemplaires ---> mp.

----------


## Baalim

> Qu'es-ce qu'on ferait pas pour un jeu gratos auquel on jouera pas ^^


Tiens, en parlant de ça :

https://store.steampowered.com/app/7...est_Episode_1/

J'ignorais qu'il était découpé en épisodes  ::huh:: 

Ah, ce serait apparemment la suite du premier odysseus kosmos...


Life is strange :  3.77 €
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games...-episodes-1-5/

----------


## Mastaba

Stable orbit à 3.07€ ca vaut le coups?
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games/stable-orbit

----------


## Mastaba

> Comme la France a gagné la coupe du monde, *-50% sur tout le catalogue des éditions Pix'n Love* : https://www.editionspixnlove.com/ 
> 
> Il y a de très chouettes bouquins comme celui sur l'histoire de Tomb Raider. 
> Perso j'ai craqué pour le livre sur God Of War (cadeau pour un proche) et pour la collector du livre sur Éric Chahi.


Je vois pas la réduc, à moins que ca soit fini?
Pour info, tu l'a eu à combien le Welcome to Another World de Chahi?

----------


## Baalim

> Stable orbit à 3.07€ ca vaut le coups?
> https://www.greenmangaming.com/games/stable-orbit


Quitte à le prendre, autant opter pour ce bundle à 3.19€
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games...t-2-bundle-pc/

----------


## Adu

> Je vois pas la réduc, à moins que ca soit fini?
> Pour info, tu l'a eu à combien le Welcome to Another World de Chahi?


Code à mettre : MERCI

----------


## Ruadir

> Je vois pas la réduc, à moins que ca soit fini?
> Pour info, tu l'a eu à combien le Welcome to Another World de Chahi?


C'est fini, c'était jusqu'au 18. 
Pour la collector de Eric Chahi, je l'ai eu pour un peu moins de 20 euros et frais de port offert.

----------


## Baalim

Tale of berseria à 12.5€
https://www.indiegala.com/tales-of-b...erjack-on-sale

----------


## Baalim

Groupees be mine 35 dispo:
https://groupees.com/bm35

2 paliers : 1 et 6 $
Morphite est logiquement dans le second.

Pas facile à recommander hors précommande...

----------


## sticky-fingers

> C'est fini, c'était jusqu'au 18. 
> Pour la collector de Eric Chahi, je l'ai eu pour un peu moins de 20 euros et frais de port offert.


ils mettent combien de temps pour livrer ?  :tired:

----------


## Ruadir

> ils mettent combien de temps pour livrer ?


3-4 jours.
Je l'ai reçu ce matin.

----------


## Mastaba

Vu Prey à 9.90€ à -50% à Leclerc.
Ce qui fait 5€.
Trouvé des trucs à Noz mais pas de Torment (c'était bien Torment à 2€?)

----------


## Valenco

Yes. Torment à 2€. Au Noz de chez moi, j'ai pris le dernier hier pour un canard.

----------


## Diwydiant

> Vu Prey à 9.90€ à -50% à Leclerc.
> Ce qui fait 5€.


 ::o:

----------


## sticky-fingers

> 3-4 jours.
> Je l'ai reçu ce matin.


merci  :;): 
on va patienter  :Vibre:

----------


## odji

pour tous les gouts:
https://www.otakubundle.com/latest/b...otakubundle-30

----------


## Baalim

Banner saga 3 : 20 €
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/the-banner-saga-3

Hitman goty, 25 €
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/hi...e-year-edition

----------


## nova

> pour tous les gouts:
> https://www.otakubundle.com/latest/b...otakubundle-30


Football girls dream team  ::XD::

----------


## Baalim

Distraint deluxe gratos  sur Android.

Neptunia VII deluxe à 6.35€
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...deluxe-edition

----------


## Flad

> Football girls dream team


Le seul qui m'aurait tenté ds ce bundle  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> Le seul qui m'aurait tenté ds ce bundle


Alors qu'il y a Pony world 3 ?  ::O:

----------


## Baalim

Un bundle pourri spécial trivial poursuit a 1$

Le pire, c'est que j'ai découvert, en cliquant dessus que je les avais déjà.

https://www.gogobundle.com/latest/bu...ndlelimited-70

----------


## Baalim

Solstice Chronicles (et the red solstice) à 10 $
https://chrono.gg/

----------


## MeL

Salut,

Injustice: Gods Among Us Ultimate Edition à 4.44€ sur GamesPlanet pendant encore 14h.

Il vaut quoi ce jeu (à part 4.44€ !!) ? Sachant que je suis un noob en jeu de baston.

----------


## FB74

> Salut,
> 
> Injustice: Gods Among Us Ultimate Edition à 4.44€ sur GamesPlanet pendant encore 14h.
> 
> Il vaut quoi ce jeu (à part 4.44€ !!) ? Sachant que je suis un noob en jeu de baston.


Bon jeu de baston, régulièrement en promo à 4.99 euros.

4.07 euros chez GMG: https://www.greenmangaming.com/games...imate-edition/

----------


## MeL

Ok, merci.

----------


## Baalim

Walking dead : the final season en préco à 17 $
Pour une fois, Wingamestore vend une clé steam.
https://www.wingamestore.com/product...-Final-Season/

----------


## Baalim

Timing un peu étrange pour le retour du desktop distorsion bundle à 1€

https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...ortions-bundle

Sega vs hardgirls (oui, c'est son vrai nom) à 9.17€
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...ete-deluxe-set

----------


## Magnarrok

Hollow Knight à 7,99€ sur GoG.

Star Wars episode I Racer de retour à 6,09€ !

----------


## Magnarrok

Encore des jeux offert sur Twitch Prime en Août.

----------


## Baalim

Chain reaction bundle chez Indie Gala : Pitiiiiiiiiiiiiié !  :Emo: 

https://www.indiegala.com/chain-reac...m-games-bundle






> In this game you have to collect as many keys as you can. They will fly around in a location with ever increasing complexity. Beat the records! Be the best!




Leisure suit blaireau : magna cum laude à 1.19 $ chez GOG
https://www.gog.com/game/leisure_sui...6cac628dc194c5

----------


## Flad

> Chain reaction bundle chez Indie Gala : Pitiiiiiiiiiiiiié ! 
> 
> https://www.indiegala.com/chain-reac...m-games-bundle
> 
> https://steamcdn-a.akamaihd.net/stea...g?t=1522311257
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'est tellement pour toi ce genre de concours à la con  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> C'est tellement pour toi ce genre de concours à la con


Je me suis demandé si quelqu'un allait le relever  ::siffle::

----------


## FB74

> Je me suis demandé si quelqu'un allait le relever


En fait, à part Flad, personne ne te lit.
Je pense que c'est la conclusion qui s'impose.  ::ninja::

----------


## Flad

> En fait, à part Flad, personne ne te lit.
> Je pense que c'est la conclusion qui s'impose.


Je suis obligé c'était dans le deal pour l'op.
Ca et le fait que je suis une émanation d'un de ses multi.

----------


## Baalim

> Ca et le fait que je suis une émanation d'un de ses multi.


En même temps, je crois que FB74 aussi.  ::wacko:: 


MGS V à 5,40 € avec le code Schoolsout.

https://www.voidu.com/en/metal-gear-...ive-experience

Prochaine étape : le bundle.

----------


## FB74

> En même temps, je crois que FB74 aussi.


Je suis la partie amigaïste de ton cerveau.  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> Je suis la partie amigaïste de ton cerveau.


Je ne suis pas surpris.
Je demande à la modération de ban cette partie -méprisable- de mon cerveau  :Boom: 



Je serais à votre place, je ne tarderais pas trop à le télécharger  ::siffle:: 




> "Return of the Tentacle - Prologue" is a fan project and the unofficial sequel to the iconic adventure game "Day of the Tentacle". Purple Tentacle is back and tries to conquer the world and enslave humanity once more. The three friends Bernard, Laverne and Hoagie make their way back to the mansion of the mad scientist Dr. Fred – time travel should help saving the world.


https://catmic.itch.io/return-of-the-tentacle
https://www.dsogaming.com/news/retur...-for-download/

----------


## Baalim

Un dusk acheté, un dusk offert
A réserver aux canards qui aiment leurs fps bien bien "rétro"

Surtout quand leur souris ne permet que les déplacements horizontaux  ::siffle:: 

https://chrono.gg/
https://store.steampowered.com/app/5...ea_description

Bonne nouvelle, vous n'aurez pas besoin d'une GTX 1080.

----------


## odji

bf1, la version complete (base+dlc) est a 15 balles sur origin:
https://www.origin.com/fra/fr-fr/sto...ffer-selection

----------


## Baalim

Un bundle de merde à 1.5$ avec un jeu "boobs battleground" doté de 5000 succès.
Que dire de plus  :Facepalm: 

https://www.gogobundle.com/latest/bundles/gogobundle-54
https://store.steampowered.com/app/8..._BATTLEGROUND/


Promo Sega chez gamesplanet avec notamment Endless space 2 à 11.50 €
Alors, oui, c'est plus cher et il n'y a pas 5000 succès mais bon...

https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/endl...am-key--3209-1

A noter également super bomberman R à 23 €
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/supe...am-key--3600-1

----------


## GrosDudule

> Un bundle de merde à 1.5$ avec un jeu "boobs battleground" doté de 5000 succès.
> Que dire de plus


Je suis allé voir ce jeu de combat battle royale car je ne connaissais pas le principe. Et c'est pour informer un ami aussi.  ::ninja:: 

Je sais pas ce qui est le plus affligeant. Les boobs floutés dans la vidéo de présentation ou bien les croix gammées qui ne le sont pas elles  :Facepalm:

----------


## Wolverine

*Nioh Complete edition* à *25,49€* sur GMG

----------


## Baalim

> *Nioh Complete edition* à *25,49€* sur GMG


 Je ne le dirai jamais assez : ce jeu est merveilleux mais il vous hait profondément et saisira la moindre occasion pour vous péter la tronche.

Darksiders I et II pour 5$
https://chrono.gg/

C'est plus que cadeau à ce tarif.

----------


## FB74

Pas de nouvel HB, je tiens Baalim pour responsable.  :Tap:

----------


## Kaede

Difficile d'avoir hâte vu la tronche du dernier  ::sad::

----------


## Guppy

Mouais ... y plus qu'à compter sur les Monthly si les Weekly disparaissent. Enfin compter ... là aussi, avec de grosses réserves ! Noz va détrôner Humble Bundle  ::ninja::

----------


## Diwydiant

Moi, les bundles que j'attends le plus, ce sont les bundles Android  ::unsure::

----------


## Baalim

> Moi, les bundles que j'attends le plus, ce sont les bundles Android


Houla, ça fait combien de temps depuis le dernier ?
He dirais que c'est à peu près tout sauf la priorité d'Ign

----------


## Abzaarg

> Mouais ... y plus qu'à compter sur les Monthly si les Weekly disparaissent. Enfin compter ... là aussi, avec de grosses réserves ! Noz va détrôner Humble Bundle


On va devoir acheter nos jeux au détail, c'est moche.....

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Mouais ... y plus qu'à compter sur les Monthly si les Weekly disparaissent. Enfin compter ... là aussi, avec de grosses réserves ! Noz va détrôner Humble Bundle


Près de chez moi je n'ai trouvé que Evoland 1 & 2 à 2€, rien d'autre d'intéressant.  ::cry:: 

Mon Noz est naze.

 ::ninja::

----------


## talouche

Chez Stardock:*Colonize the Universe Bundle* à 39.99$ avec:
*Rimworld
Planetbase
GalCiv 3
Offworld*

----------


## Baalim

Naruto shippu shippu 2 à 6.63 € avec le code schoolsout

https://www.voidu.com/en/naruto-ship...-ninja-storm-2

Idem pour le remaster HD du 3 :
https://www.voidu.com/en/naruto-ship...nja-storm-3-hd

Re-idem pour One piece world unlimited red (ouf) dont j'ignorais qu'il était dispo sur pc
https://www.voidu.com/en/one-piece-u...deluxe-edition

Re-re-idem pour Ultimate Marvel vs capcom 3 
https://www.voidu.com/en/ultimate-ma...s-capcom-3-row

Berserk 25.50 €
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games...d-of-the-hawk/

Et histoire de finir la série japanime :

Ninja gaiden Yaiba à 5.1 €
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games...inja-gaiden-z/

Côté US, la disney afternoon collection est à 5.25 €
https://www.voidu.com/en/the-disney-...collection-row

----------


## Diwydiant

> Houla, ça fait combien de temps depuis le dernier ?
> He dirais que c'est à peu près tout sauf la priorité d'Ign


C'était en Février, il me semble    ::):

----------


## Baalim

> C'était en Février, il me semble


 je pensais que c'était encore plus vieux que ça.

Nouvel indie gala
https://www.indiegala.com/indie-squad-steam-bundle

Et ça m'a l'air bien catastrophique

----------


## Baalim

Elemental bundle avec notamment pankapu complete, aurion, army general, the next penelope et pocket kingdom
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...lemental+25718

----------


## Jughurta

De la qualité, celui-ci je prends, prends-en de la graine Humble Bundle.

----------


## odji

HB, meme s'ils font du rebundle tout pourri...  en une semaine ils ont quand meme fait: https://www.humblebundle.com/games/cigames-bundle
total payments 	$134,204.62

l'argent rentre, malgré tout...

----------


## Hilikkus

*Le très sympatique point & click Shardlight est à 2,49€ chez Gog*

----------


## Supergounou

> De la qualité, celui-ci je prends, prends-en de la graine Humble Bundle.


Carrément, juste pour The Next Penelope (premier passage en bundle?), ça vaut son prix.

----------


## Baalim

> Carrément, juste pour The Next Penelope (premier passage en bundle?), ça vaut son prix.


De mémoire, non.


Sinon, Superhot à 9 $
https://www.chrono.gg/?=SUPERHOT

Dark rose valkyrie, 7.4 €
Jamais vu aussi bas.
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/dark-rose-valkyrie

----------


## odji

> Carrément, juste pour The Next Penelope (premier passage en bundle?), ça vaut son prix.


son 3eme passage: https://isthereanydeal.com/specials/...nelope,&bundle

----------


## Supergounou

Ahah au temps pour moi, j'étais resté bloqué sur une vieille interview du dev', Aurélien Regard, qui disait grossièrement "jamais mon jeu ne passera en bundle". Depuis il a dû retourner sa veste, mais ça n'enlève en rien à la qualité globale du titre.

----------


## Galgu

> Ahah au temps pour moi, j'étais resté bloqué sur une vieille interview du dev', Aurélien Regard, qui disait grossièrement "jamais mon jeu ne passera en bundle". Depuis il a dû retourner sa veste, mais ça n'enlève en rien à la qualité globale du titre.


Aurélien Regard a une très bonne communication (comme ce qui t'es resté en tête, ou faire des "post-mortem"), notamment en France ou il est carrément ami avec des journalistes JV. J'ai un peu de mal avec lui à cause de ça. Le jeu en lui-même n'est pas mauvais, inspiré de velocity et pour 3h de durée de vie. Dans un bundle il est parfaitement à sa place IMO.

Sinon DOOM à £4.65 // 7$ avec le code EXTRA18 https://www.greenmangaming.com/games/doom

----------


## Baalim

Soldes Redout et dlc
https://www.fanatical.com/en/franchi..._content=Image


Megaman legacy à 3.94 € chez voidu (schoolsout)
https://www.voidu.com/en/mega-man-le...llection-row-2

Way of the cossacks, 0.75 €
Il me le faut  :Bave: 
https://www.gamersgate.com/DD-WC/way-of-the-cossack



Une version VR gratos pour les possesseurs de Hellblade... sur steam.
Ceux qui l'ont chez GOG peuvent se brosser  :tired: 

https://www.polygon.com/2018/7/25/17...ve-oculus-rift

----------


## rduburo

Everspace à moins de 8€ sur gmg.
Canard pc en parle comme un melange de ftl et elite dangerous mais je ne sais pas ce qu'il vaut.
Vous en pensez quoi?

----------


## bbd

Attention, demain c'est le prélèvement du humble monthly. Pensez à mettre en pause aujourd'hui si vous ne voulez pas des magnifiques têtes d'affiche du mois...

----------


## TwinBis

Everspace c'est excellent si tu aimes un tant soit peu les dogfights dans l'espace.
Je recommande.
(Il y a un thread CPC dédié si tu veux plus d'infos...)

----------


## Gloppy

> Attention, demain c'est le prélèvement du humble monthly. Pensez à mettre en pause aujourd'hui si vous ne voulez pas des magnifiques têtes d'affiche du mois...


Merci ! J'ai mis en pause, en espérant qu'il n'y aura pas de jeux de ma wishlisht parmi les titres encore non-révélés...

----------


## poum

> Elemental bundle avec notamment pankapu complete, aurion, army general, the next penelope et pocket kingdom
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...lemental+25718


Le bundle à l'air plus que OK. J'ai déjà Next Penelope qui est bon (mais assez dur) malheureusement, mais je vais le prendre pour le reste je pense.

----------


## Endymion

Guns of Icarus gratos chez Humble Bundle: https://www.humblebundle.com/store/g...carus_Alliance

----------


## Jughurta

C'est pas un MMO en grande perte de vitesse qu'ils offrent pour la 2ème fois en moins d'1 an ?

----------


## cedes4

> Le bundle à l'air plus que OK. J'ai déjà Next Penelope qui est bon (mais assez dur) malheureusement, mais je vais le prendre pour le reste je pense.


Et dungeon rushers est bien ! en plus des gars de chez nous...

----------


## Galgu

> C'est pas un MMO en grande perte de vitesse qu'ils offrent pour la 2ème fois en moins d'1 an ?


hier il y avait 50 personnes qui ont joue au jeu.

https://steamcharts.com/app/608800#6m

----------


## Olima

*Transistor* à 3E79
*Shadowhand*, soldé toutes les semaines :/ (la faute à Slay the spire ?) à 7E49
>>> sur *stime*

----------


## azruqh

> *Transistor* à 3E79
> *Shadowhand*, soldé toutes les semaines :/ (la faute à Slay the spire ?) à 7E49
> >>> sur *stime*


Il vaut quoi, *Shadowhand* ?

----------


## Baalim

Groupees darkening bundle préco 2$
https://groupees.com/darkening

----------


## Olima

> Il vaut quoi, *Shadowhand* ?


Les retours ont l'air bons, mais j'ai pas testé. Je veux bien des avis aussi  :;):

----------


## Guppy

*NOZ* Libourne, 2€ Steamable : 
Evoland 1+2_ [mode chauvin ON : Bordeaux France #Shiro Games Youpi !!! ]_, Sacred 3, Goat Simulator NE (+OST), Mighty no.9 (artbook+poster), The Book of Unwritten Tales 2+1, The Vanishing of Ethan Carter.
Non Steam : 
Dungeons II (Ed. Day One magnet + OST)

----------


## Gordor

> C'est pas un MMO en grande perte de vitesse qu'ils offrent pour la 2ème fois en moins d'1 an ?


Bundlé une petite quinzaine de fois, c’est dire la valeur du truc.

----------


## Oldnoobie

C'est un FPS coopératif avec des dirigeables.
C'est pas un mauvais jeu, mais soit t'as 15 potes pour faire des batailles sympas avec un chat vocal, soit tu tombes la plupart du temps avec des noobs biclassés connards qui font de la merde.
Comme le rythme est un peu plus lent que Quake (bah oui c'est des dirigeables), la dimension tactique prime, et avec des pécores lambdas, autant demander à un poulet de résoudre une intégrale.

----------


## pikkpi

RPG Weekend sur le humble store

Si vous êtes abonnés au monthly Ni no Kuni II est donc au historical lowest de 27€

( si un non abonné veut magouiller, je peux lui prendre le jeu  ce prix là )

----------


## acdctabs

> *NOZ* Libourne, 2€ Steamable : 
> Evoland 1+2_ [mode chauvin ON : Bordeaux France #Shiro Games Youpi !!! ]_, Sacred 3, Goat Simulator NE (+OST), Mighty no.9 (artbook+poster), The Book of Unwritten Tales 2+1, The Vanishing of Ethan Carter.
> Non Steam : 
> Dungeons II (Ed. Day One magnet + OST)


Je veux bien le Mighty no. 9 ! Je le récupèrerai quand on se croisera. Enfin si t'y retourne  ::):

----------


## Mamadou

Cuphead à 12$ sur Greenmangaming

----------


## Baalim

PES 2018 à 6 €
https://www.gamebillet.com/pro-evolution-soccer-2018

EDIT : 4.32 € chez voidu  ::O: 
https://www.voidu.com/en/pro-evolution-soccer-2018

Battlezone combat commander 6.79 €
Même prix chez GOG
https://store.steampowered.com/app/624970/agecheck

Me demandez pas ce que c'est comme soft, tout ce que je vois, c'est que c'est gratos (au lieu de.... 0.09 €)
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/caffeine

----------


## Wolverine

Bah c'est un twitch en gros, non ?  ::P: 




> Caffeine is a social broadcasting platform for gaming, entertainment, and the creative arts. Built from scratch, it's simple, powerful, and fun to use. In other words, we did all the hard work for you! All you have to do is play your game and have real conversations with your friends and fan

----------


## Baalim

VR Bundle
https://www.indiegala.com/indiegala-...m-games-bundle

----------


## Eskimon

Premier arrivé premier servi (et qui n'a pas Guns of Icarus Alliance) : BHM8J-YM5MT-WET3K

----------


## Banjozor

merci  ::):

----------


## Hilikkus

> *Transistor* à 3E79


Les autres jeux SuperGiant Games sont aussi en soldes sur Steam:
*Bastion* à 2€99, et surtout *Pyre* à 7€99 (son plus bas historique)

----------


## Wolverine

Anarcute à *5$* chez chrono.gg et ajout de Rusted Warfare et Monster Slayers dans le store

*Rise of the Tomb Raider : 20 years Celebration* à *9,37€* chez GMG

----------


## Bentic

À l'achat d'une éclipse, -98% sur les nuages.

Oh puis non, prenez tout, c'est gratuit, on en a trop  ::|:

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> À l'achat d'une éclipse, -98% sur les nuages.
> 
> Oh puis non, prenez tout, c'est gratuit, on en a trop


Merde c'était ce soir  :Facepalm:  De toute façon il y avait des nuages  ::|: 

Gnehhh c'est en ce moment, je risque pas de la voir dans tous les cas  :Facepalm:   :Facepalm:

----------


## Haroux

Raaah impossible d'acheter sur GMG, quand j'ajoute un jeu il me dit que mon compte est gelé. Vous avez déjà eu ce souci ? (ça doit bien faire 3-4 ans que je me suis pas co dessus)

----------


## Bentic

> Merde c'était ce soir  De toute façon il y avait des nuages 
> 
> Gnehhh c'est en ce moment, je risque pas de la voir dans tous les cas


Je ne vois rien non plus, je me contente du live de la NASA.

Ça me donne envie de jouer à Kerbal Space Program  ::P: 



> Raaah impossible d'acheter sur GMG, quand j'ajoute un jeu il me dit que mon compte est gelé. Vous avez déjà eu ce souci ? (ça doit bien faire 3-4 ans que je me suis pas co dessus)


Mon dernier achat chez eux date d'un an et demi, je viens de me connecter et j'ai pu ajouter les deux Tomb Raider en flash deal à mon panier, par exemple. Mais je n'ai pas été plus loin.

----------


## sebarnolds

> Raaah impossible d'acheter sur GMG, quand j'ajoute un jeu il me dit que mon compte est gelé. Vous avez déjà eu ce souci ? (ça doit bien faire 3-4 ans que je me suis pas co dessus)


C'est bien le seul truc qui est gelé avec la météo actuelle...

----------


## odji

https://www.humblebundle.com/monthly/
20$ de credit sur leur store si vous prenez l'abo d'un an... apres vu que c'est les seuls bundles de jeux qui restent..

----------


## Baalim

Team strike hydra gratos sur Android.

----------


## odji

petite reduc pour outpost zero sur chrono: https://www.chrono.gg/?=OutpostZero

----------


## Gloppy

Le jeux gratuit sur Origin avec le programme "On The House", c'est fini... Bon, ils offraient surtout de vieux titres souvent déjà soldés ou possédés par ailleurs mais c'est dommage. 

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...ram-is-no-more

----------


## Magnarrok

Sûrement à cause de leur service de jeux par abonnement en illimité ...

----------


## Diwydiant

> Team strike hydra gratos sur Android.


La promo semble terminée, je le vois à 6€  :Emo:

----------


## Wolverine

*Heroes of Hammerwatch* sur chrono.gg

8,50$ un exemplaire
16$ pour deux exemplaires
30$ pour 4 exemplaires

A noter que contrairement à Hammerwatch, il n'y a toujours pas de *local-coop*

----------


## odji

33 jeux steam dans le mega22, chez gogobundle.
https://www.gogobundle.com/latest/bundles/bundlemega-22
pour 1 dollar et 29 centimes.

l'ost pour est d'ailleurs offerte pour la crusade de léon:
https://store.steampowered.com/app/6...__extra_music/

----------


## KVD

Je crois pas l'avoir vu, alors je propose le fanatical strategy bundle (soit 8 jeux) pour environ 2€ :

https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...trategy-bundle

----------


## Kaede

C'est pas cher, mais est-ce que ça "vaut le coup" ?
Tous les jeux se sont tapés des reviews moyennes (si ce n'est pas limite mauvaises) sur Steam, si ce n'est Making History (84% d'évals positives).

----------


## Jughurta

> C'est pas cher, mais est-ce que ça "vaut le coup" ?
> Tous les jeux se sont tapés des reviews moyennes (si ce n'est pas limite mauvaises) sur Steam, si ce n'est Making History (84% d'évals positives).



Si ce bundle n'a pas le droit de cité pour raison de qualité, il y en a qui vont plus rien ne pouvoir poster. ::trollface::

----------


## Baalim

> Dépenser beaucoup, faire peu : voici le véritable leitmotiv du topic. je suis juste étonné qu'il t'ait fallu autant de temps pour t'en apercevoir 
> 
> Fanatical strategy bundle 2€
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...trategy-bundle
> 
> Avec grand ages : medieval





> Si ce bundle n'a pas le droit de cité pour raison de qualité, il y en a qui vont plus rien ne pouvoir poster.


Ils s'en moquent. D'ailleurs, ils avaient déjà posté ce bundle...le 11 juillet  ::ninja:: 

The flame in the flood à 1€ pour ceux qui ne l'ont pas eu gratos sur le humble store.
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/th...e-in-the-flood

----------


## Abzaarg

> C'est pas cher, mais est-ce que ça "vaut le coup" ?
> Tous les jeux se sont tapés des reviews moyennes (si ce n'est pas limite mauvaises) sur Steam, si ce n'est Making History (84% d'évals positives).


Perso, j ai bien aimé Spacehulk Ascencion.

----------


## odji

un peu de tout ce lundi chez IG:
https://www.indiegala.com/monday-mot...m-games-bundle

----------


## MeL

Gothic Universe Edition (I, II et III) à 2,59€ en vente flash sur GamesPlanet aujourd'hui et demain.

----------


## odji

70% sur bayonetta, via chrono: https://www.chrono.gg/

----------


## DCX

> The flame in the flood à 1€ pour ceux qui ne l'ont pas eu gratos sur le humble store.
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/th...e-in-the-flood


Jeu du "Directeur Artistique de BioShock" pour une piécette ?
Instabuy!

----------


## nova

J'avais repéré un bundle avec Chaos Reborn, ca vous dit quelque chose? J'ai cherché vite fait, soit je l'ai revé soit il est fini.

Ok je l'ai retrouvé, il est fini. Ca m'apprendra à attendre bêtement .

----------


## Baalim

Darkest dungeon 6.59€
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/darkest-dungeon

----------


## bbd

Le code SCHOOLSOUT (-20%) ne sera plus valide à partir de minuit sur voidu. Combiné aux offres en cours, cela permet quelques bons plans (two point hospital à 20,91€ au lieu de 35€, ou MGS Definitive à 5,40€ par exemple)

----------


## Wolverine

*Nioh Complete edition* encore un peu moins cher, à *22,47€* sur GMG

----------


## Pluton

Tain mais ça veut pas baisser plus War of the Chosen là ?! Y'a un truc spécial avec le prix de cette extension ?! :ouaiouai:

----------


## FB74

Humble Bundle "Sports":
https://www.humblebundle.com/games/sports-bundle

----------


## schouffy

Si qqun n'a que faire de Super Blood Hockey je lui achète ou échange avec plaisir  ::):

----------


## odji

67% sur vanquish, via chrono: https://www.chrono.gg/

----------


## rduburo

> Humble Bundle "Sports":
> https://www.humblebundle.com/games/sports-bundle


d'un 1er abord, il avait l'air sympa puis en regardant de plus prêt : il y a pas mal de vieux jeux dans le 1er palier. 
Puis c'est juste un coupon pour FM2018. Reste un indy sympa et motorsport pour 5€ plus un dirt rally de 2015.
Mouais bof bof...

----------


## pipoop

Encore une fois on juge pas de la qualité d'un bundle ou bon plan.

----------


## Kargadum

> Tain mais ça veut pas baisser plus War of the Chosen là ?! Y'a un truc spécial avec le prix de cette extension ?!


J'ai l'impression que toutes les extensions des jeux finissent par valoir plus cher que le jeu de base. Mieux vaut attendre 2ans et prendre la version complète  :Emo:

----------


## Baalim

> Encore une fois on juge pas de la qualité d'un bundle ou bon plan.


Je note. Soigneusement.

Les deux southpark pour 17€ hors rabais vip
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/south-park-bundle

----------


## pipoop

J'aurais du préciser: Exception faite de ceux de Baalim

----------


## pesos

> Encore une fois on juge pas de la qualité d'un bundle ou bon plan.


Haha.

C'était drôle  :haha:

----------


## Yves Signal

Tomb Raider 3 en préco à 44.99€ et 20€ de CC sur fnac.com !

----------


## Wingi

> Tomb Raider 3 en préco à 44.99€ et 20€ de CC sur fnac.com !


Ah les salops, 45€ sur PC et 59 sur PS4 !

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> Ah les salops, 45€ sur PC et 59 sur PS4 !


Et sur Switch ?

----------


## pesos

> Tomb Raider 3 en préco à 44.99€ et 20€ de CC sur fnac.com !


Rien ne sert de courir, c'est du Square Enix il sera à 15 balles 3 mois après la sortie  ::ninja::

----------


## Xchroumfph

> Rien ne sert de courir, c'est du Square Enix il sera à 15 balles 3 mois après la sortie


Et vendu à bas prix en GOTY 6 mois après.

Puis des promos toutes les deux semaines.

Et quasi-donné à la sortie du prochain épisode.

----------


## rduburo

> Encore une fois on juge pas de la qualité d'un bundle ou bon plan.


Bin si !
Justement, c'est pas très intéressant de juste poster : 10% de reduc sur pacman3.
Autant aller itad ou relancer le topic sans les commentaires. 
Et il sort d'ou ton "encore une fois" ? 
:shitstormdumercredi:

----------


## acdctabs

Pacman 3 ? Ça sort quand ?

----------


## pesos

> Et vendu à bas prix en GOTY 6 mois après.
> 
> Puis des promos toutes les deux semaines.
> 
> Et quasi-donné à la sortie du prochain épisode.


Voilà, puis vu qu'il sera médiocre comme les 2 derniers, autant le chopper à -75%  ::P:

----------


## Xchroumfph

J'ai terminé le 1er il y a quelques semaines. C'était poussif et beaucoup trop long mais il y a 2/3 trucs marrants. Parfait quand il s'agit de se caler un "petit" jeu un peu nobrain entre deux plus gros morceaux. Je pense que je prendrai le second dès qu'il sera à vil prix pour dans quelques mois.

----------


## Ouamdu

> Les deux southpark pour 17€ hors rabais vip
> https://www.humblebundle.com/store/south-park-bundle


Ça fait le pack à 14,48€ avec le bonus monthly.

----------


## pipoop

Il sort de la page précédente  (voir le post de jughurta)
Qu'est ce qu'il y a maintenant?tu veux qu'on se la donne?
:teamagression:

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Tain mais ça veut pas baisser plus War of the Chosen là ?! Y'a un truc spécial avec le prix de cette extension ?!


Je me suis dit pareil, je pense que son succès y est pour beaucoup, tant que ça se vend bien...
J'aurais (et j'ai failli hier soir) craqué mais j'ai tellement de jeux en retard que je peux patienter quelques mois, même si j'ai hâte de revenir sur ce jeu.

----------


## Nanaki

Code -30% valable chez VOIDU *jusqu'à 16h* : VOIDUTWITTER
ça fait la préco de yakuza 0 (qui sort dans 25 min) à 10,45€
ça fait le préco de monster hunter World à 34€
ça fait Tekken 7 à 11,61€ (historical low)
ça fait la préco de Shenmue 1 et 2 à 18,07€
ça fait Dark Souls 3 à 8,70€

Il ne reste que 22 minutes HURRY!

----------


## azruqh

> Code -30% valable chez VOIDU *jusqu'à 16h* : VOIDUTWITTER
> ça fait la préco de yakuza 0 (qui sort dans 25 min) à 10,45€
> ça fait le préco de monster hunter World à 34€
> ça fait Tekken 7 à 11,61€ (historical low)
> ça fait la préco de Shenmue 1 et 2 à 18,07€
> ça fait Dark Souls 3 à 8,70€
> 
> Il ne reste que 22 minutes HURRY!


Oh la _loose_, le temps que je crée mon compte, que je clique à droite à gauche pour certifier que j'étais pas un robot, que les pages chargent : 16 h 00 pétantes, offre expirée. : (

Bon ben j'ai plus qu'à annuler ma demande de remboursement sur Steam...

----------


## Getz

> Oh la _loose_, le temps que je crée mon compte, que je clique à droite à gauche pour certifier que j'étais pas un robot, que les pages chargent : 16 h 00 pétantes, offre expirée. : (
> 
> Bon ben j'ai plus qu'à annuler ma demande de remboursement sur Steam...


Pour yakuza? Monster hunter? Shenmue?

----------


## Flad

> Pour yakuza? Monster hunter? Shenmue?


Les 3 ^^

----------


## azruqh

> Pour yakuza? Monster hunter? Shenmue?


_Yakuza 0_.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Les 3 ^^


Mon pauvre, si tu voyais l'état de mes finances... ^^

----------


## Setzer

Mince raté aussi pour shenmue :/

----------


## Jughurta

*Fanatical Anthology Awesome Bundle*, 15 jeux pour 3.09€ (bizarre comme prix).

Il y a de tout et surtout que des jeux déjà passés moult fois en bundle dont *System Shock 2, Skulls of the Shogun, One Finger Death Punch.*

----------


## Abzaarg

> *Fanatical Anthology Awesome Bundle*, 15 jeux pour 3.09€ (bizarre comme prix).
> 
> Il y a de tout et surtout que des jeux déjà passés moult fois en bundle dont *System Shock 2, Skulls of the Shogun, One Finger Death Punch.*


Crimsonland dans le lot quand même.

----------


## Kaede

Y a clairement du bon ... pour qui n'a pas déjà tout  :;):

----------


## pipoop

C'est un gag me bon plan valable 22min
La prochaine fois penses a nous parler quand l'offre sera terminée histoire de pousser le fun plus loin

----------


## Stelarc

> Oh la _loose_ Bon ben j'ai plus qu'à annuler ma demande de remboursement sur Steam...


T'as peur qu'il n'en reste plus sur Steam ? ::ninja::

----------


## M.Rick75

> Encore une fois on juge pas de la qualité d'un bundle ou bon plan.


Le topic des boulimiques...  ::|:  et qui en sont tout à fait content.

----------


## Mastaba

> C'est un gag me bon plan valable 22min
> La prochaine fois penses a nous parler quand l'offre sera terminée histoire de pousser le fun plus loin


Voyons, ne juge pas.

----------


## Nanaki

> C'est un gag me bon plan valable 22min
> La prochaine fois penses a nous parler quand l'offre sera terminée histoire de pousser le fun plus loin


L'offre était valable de 14h à 16h, malheureusement je ne l'ai vu qu'à 15h30. J'étais censé faire quoi? La garder pour ma poire? 22 minutes c'est largement suffisant pour acheter un jeu si tu es présent sur le topic au bon moment.

----------


## acdctabs

Ben ouais c'était cool de partager.

----------


## Epikoienkore

Nan mais merci Nanaki.
Beaucoup n'auraient même pas pris la peine de venir coller ça dans le thread, et personne ne leur en voudrait d'ailleurs. Alors bon...

----------


## nova

Moi je te dis merci meme si je le voie qu'aujourd'hui  ::ninja::

----------


## pesos

> C'est un gag me bon plan valable 22min
> La prochaine fois penses a nous parler quand l'offre sera terminée histoire de pousser le fun plus loin


Non mais t'es sérieux là ? C'est ton problème si t'as pas vu le plan à temps, pas celui de Nanaki.

On ne peut que le remercier d'avoir posté le plan quand il l'a vu.

Incroyable le niveau de connardise de certains  :ouaiouai:

----------


## FB74

Si vous êtes un habitué de Dealabs, vous saurez que certains bons plans ont une durée de vie de l'ordre de 10 à 15 minutes.  ::ninja::

----------


## bbd

Jotun, Antihero, Steamworld Dig, Death Squared et le bundle Wizardry sont disponibles pour les abonnés Twitch Prime.

----------


## schouffy

> C'est un gag me bon plan valable 22min
> La prochaine fois penses a nous parler quand l'offre sera terminée histoire de pousser le fun plus loin


La prochaine fois penses à ne pas parler, ça part d'une bonne intention.

----------


## Tenebris

> Rien ne sert de courir, c'est du Square Enix il sera à 15 balles 3 mois après la sortie


Ouai ben j'attends toujours pour Nier Automata ....

----------


## Baalim

Fournée twitch prime du mois dispo.

Pour les morts de faim et les fontaines à sel, il reste le code SUMMER18 pour un -18%

----------


## bbd

> Jotun, Antihero, Steamworld Dig, Death Squared et le bundle Wizardry sont disponibles pour les abonnés Twitch Prime.





> Fournée twitch prime du mois dispo.


 ::|: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Pour les morts de faim et les fontaines à sel, il reste le code SUMMER18 pour un -18%


Il faut deviner que c'est sur voidu ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Wingi

C'est moi ou le topic devient de moins en moins bienveillant ?

Hakuna matata !

----------


## acdctabs

Faudrait un topic sans flood pour éviter ça.

----------


## pesos

> Ouai ben j'attends toujours pour Nier Automata ....


C'est surtout valable pour les jeux Square Enix occidentaux en fait. Les japs ont plus de mal.

Mais si tu regardes les Tomb Raider, Just Cause, Deus Ex, j'en passe et des meilleurs, ça baisse à vitesse grand V.

----------


## Wulfstan

> C'est moi ou le topic devient de moins en moins bienveillant ?


C'est ma faute, ça. Je pourris tous les topics dans lesquels je poste. Tout ça pour acheter un Prey auquel j'ai pas encore commencé à jouer. Désolé.  :Emo:

----------


## bbd

> Faudrait un topic sans flood pour éviter ça.


On devrait faire un sondage  ::ninja::

----------


## banditbandit

> C'est un gag me bon plan valable 22min
> La prochaine fois penses a nous parler quand l'offre sera terminée histoire de pousser le fun plus loin


Pour ça il y a le topic des bons plans hardware.  ::O:   ::trollface::

----------


## Olima

> C'est moi ou le topic devient de moins en moins bienveillant ?
> 
> Hakuna matata !


C'est la canicule... :/ 

(Pour ceux qui ont pas vu, *Moonlighter* est à -20% sur steam)

----------


## nova

> Faudrait un topic sans flood pour éviter ça.


 ::w00t::

----------


## Magnarrok

Bon vous l'avez surement tous mais le *Tomb Raider* de 2013 est à 1,50€ !

https://store.eu.square-enix-games.c...on-pc-download

et la version GOTY est à 4,50€.

----------


## pipoop

Promo chez GMG et 18% supplementaire avec le code EXTRA18
Si la promo est terminée bien fait pour vos mouilles vous aviez qu'as avoir la tronche vissée devant le topic

Y as du bon et du moins bon mais après l’égout et les couleurs...
(pas de jugement surtout)

----------


## Xchroumfph

> C'est surtout valable pour les jeux Square Enix occidentaux en fait. Les japs ont plus de mal.
> 
> Mais si tu regardes les Tomb Raider, Just Cause, Deus Ex, j'en passe et des meilleurs, ça baisse à vitesse grand V.


La difficulté pour *Just Cause*, ce serait de le trouver sans réduc en fait...

----------


## Getz

> Promo chez GMG et 18% supplementaire avec le code EXTRA18
> Si la promo est terminée bien fait pour vos mouilles vous aviez qu'as avoir la tronche vissée devant le topic


 :WTF: 

Faut arrêter la susceptibilité mal placé là, ta réaction était clairement abusée, assume...

----------


## Norochj

> Faut arrêter la susceptibilité mal placé là, ta réaction était clairement abusée, assume...


Non mais il va te dire que c'était volontaire pour faire rigoler les canards du topic du dessus/dessous.

----------


## Tenebris

> C'est surtout valable pour les jeux Square Enix occidentaux en fait. Les japs ont plus de mal.


Snif, j'avais pas pensé à cette dichotomie là. Bon, pas grave, j'attends, je les aurai un jour, je les aurai !  :Boom:

----------


## Baalim

Pillars of eternity II et l'add on beast of winter à 42.5$
https://www.chrono.gg/

----------


## nova

Ya des promotion steam tout le weekend (oui le weekend commence le jeudi soir faut croire  ::ninja::  ) sur les jeux de plateau Asmodée .

Exemple :

https://store.steampowered.com/app/4...lanid=32977515


Edit : en fait c'est pas que les jeux Asmodée mais une sélection énorme de jeux de société sur steam !

https://store.steampowered.com/sale/...snr=1_41_4__42

----------


## Baalim

Une compil d'ost sur groupees pour 2.5$ avec stardew valley, rive, into the breach...
https://groupees.com/osts7

Quelques comics dynamite gratos dans le premier palier :
https://groupees.com/dynamite-women

Smoke & sacrifice à 10.5€
https://www.play-asia.com/smoke-and-sacrifice/13/70c3d9

Vous voulez être sûr qu'Agony est tout pourri ?
Il est à 8.55€ chez play asia

https://www.play-asia.com/agony-steam/13/70bwaz

Near death 3.74€
https://store.steampowered.com/app/327560/Near_Death/

----------


## odji

le titre du topic  :;):   t'as mis moins de 22 minutes a l'ecrire j'espere!

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Il y a des codes qui traînent pour *GreenManGaming* en ce moment? Je l'avais mis dans mes spams en email  ::sad::  et je ne trouve rien de pas expiré sur IsThereAnyDeal...

A noter que la préco de *Life Is Strange 2* est à son meilleur prix sur ce site (mais bien sûr, il ne faut jamais précommander hein!).

----------


## Baalim

Indie gala special bundle... Dispo pendant plus de 22 minutes  ::siffle:: 

https://www.indiegala.com/friday-spe...team-bundle-71

----------


## Kargadum

> Indie gala special bundle... Dispo pendant plus de 22 minutes 
> 
> https://www.indiegala.com/friday-spe...team-bundle-71


La chance!  ::ninja::

----------


## odji

pret pour la bataille:
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/panzer-corps-bundle

tropico 5 complet (pas la version shareware), pour 4,35euros:

https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/tr...ete-collection

----------


## Zodex

Heu, les jeux d'*Amplitude* (la série des _Endless_) sont *gratuits* ce week-end, et sont en grosse réduc' si vous voulez les acheter - genre 2€ *Endelss Space Collection*. C'est sur Steam : https://store.steampowered.com/devel...ios/list/37405

----------


## erynnie

Personne pour commenter le monthly ? (avec du « choix »)

----------


## Nosdeuxo

Ce serait tirer sur l'ambulance.  ::|:

----------


## Nanaki

A Hat in Time
Conan Exiles
The Escapists 2
Kona
Forged Battalion
Sudden Strike 4
The Surge
Pathologic Classic HD
Woten en Humble Classic
Pas un mauvais monthly, je n'avais que The Surge dans le lot

Les jeux dévoilés du mois prochain : 
Sniper Elite 4
Tales of berseria
Staxel
Il est possible de choisir entre ces jeux et Rise of the Tomb Raider.

Voilà, c'est commenté.

----------


## Gloppy

Je ne sais que dire, si ce n'est que j'ai sans doute déjà trop de jeux (et un backlog massif... même si loin derrière celui du grand Baalim) et que donc j'ai du mal à m'enthousiasmer pour les derniers Monthly. Au moins n'ai-je aucun des trois jeux mis en avant pour septembre, c'est déjà ça. Je vais peut-être donc sortir de la pause activée ces deux derniers mois...

Pour les jeux d'août, je trouve que la présence de *The Surge* est une bonne surprise (même si je n'y aurais sans doute jamais joué) et *Forged Battalion* a l'air d'avoir du potentiel si on aime le genre.

----------


## Bibik

Mouais, pas un mauvais mois mais quand on voit comment HB a littéralement abandonné ses bundles réguliers pour se consacrer au monthly, on est en droit d'attendre mieux ?
Le "deal" pour swap les trois early unlock contre un seul rise of the tomb raider (même pas goty) est une nouveauté certes mais c'est assez risible, même les gens qui ont/ne sont pas intéressés par les unlock ont plus intérêt à pauser ou à dealer leurs clés.

----------


## erynnie

Et accessoirement c’était déjà la tête d’affiche d’un monthly il y a quelques mois. Il ne faudrait pas que ça devienne trop régulier...

----------


## schouffy

> Pas un mauvais monthly, je n'avais que The Surge dans le lot


Je t'achète ton The Surge si tu veux  ::):

----------


## (Douysteam)VINO

Bien content, ce The Surge me faisait de l'oeuil mais j'avais jamais franchi le pas.

----------


## Nanaki

> Je t'achète ton The Surge si tu veux


Check tes mp!

----------


## sousoupou

Si un canard abonné au monthly a un Tales of Berseria en trop à me refourguer pour 5€ via PayPal...  :;):

----------


## Baalim

> Si un canard abonné au monthly a un Tales of Berseria en trop à me refourguer pour 5€ via PayPal...


J'ai.

----------


## sousoupou

MP ?

----------


## schouffy

> Check tes mp!


Merci pour ta gentillesse qui contribue à me redonner foi en l'humanité  ::wub::

----------


## Shapa

Flad tu peux me caler un petit crevards dans le titre qq part?  ::ninja::

----------


## Gordor

Voilà un bail que je mets en pause tous les mois le monthly, et bin ce coup ci je vais peut être le prendre ...
En même temps ça fait un bail que j’ai rien acheté sur PC, c’est peut être ça la solution...

----------


## Epikoienkore

Pour ceux qui ont pris le Monthly qui vient de tomber : JOUEZ A *THE SURGE* ! Gros panard, même si les adeptes des Dark Souls vont râler en disant que c'est moins difficile et tout pompé dessus.

----------


## pipoop

Moins difficile...je me fais ouvrir en deux par les mobs de base et dans la première zone y as un machin blanc qui me two shot

----------


## Baalim

> Flad tu peux me caler un petit crevards dans le titre qq part?


Hein ? Des crevards ? Où ça ?  ::ninja:: 


Gta V à 12.6€ avec le code summer18
https://www.voidu.com/en/rockstar-games

----------


## Epikoienkore

> Moins difficile...je me fais ouvrir en deux par les mobs de base et dans la première zone y as un machin blanc qui me two shot


Me rappelle pas d'un machin blanc, ni d'un mob vraiment plus dangereux que la moyenne dans la première zone.
A moins que tu parles du mini-boss de la zone radioactive, sur laquelle on tombe rapidement. Auquel cas tu peux le garder pour la fin de la zone, et upgrader ton armure en attendant d'y revenir.

----------


## Baalim

Enemy front à 2€
https://store.steampowered.com/app/256190/Enemy_Front/

Certains diront que c'est déjà trop

----------


## Baalim

En direct du topic de la bienveillance, des crevards et la bravitude face à la dépense inutile :

Kof 14 special edition à 16€ pour les vip et 20 € pour les manants sur le psn
https://store.playstation.com/fr-fr/...6-5d56621a63ed

SF anniversary à 20€ sur pc
https://www.indiegala.com/crackerjac...rjack_20180804

Attention deal evanescent

----------


## Getz

*Little Nightmare* à 6,99€ sur Gamesplanet
La *complete Edition* (avec l'extension) à 12€99
Dark Souls 3 à 11,99€

----------


## Baalim

Enemy front encore et alien rage à 1€ le pack
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...emy-front-pack

----------


## odji

SOMA et Woten (du monthly original de juillet) dispo dans le trove  https://www.humblebundle.com/monthly/trove

----------


## Oldnoobie

Bordel j'avais déjà *KONA*.
Et le prochain monthly est mouaif, ça devient compliqué de se positionner...

----------


## nova

> Et accessoirement c’était déjà la tête d’affiche d’un monthly il y a quelques mois. Il ne faudrait pas que ça devienne trop régulier...


On s'en tape un peu en fait. C'est une possibilité pour la personne qui découvrirait le site on est pas la cible. Par contre, perso moi les tetes d'affiche me vont très bien, j'ai d'ailleurs failli prendre Vesperia en soldes cet été  ::ninja::

----------


## Getz

> SOMA et Woten (du monthly original de juillet) dispo dans le trove  https://www.humblebundle.com/monthly/trove


Je capte pas trop le principe du trove...
Si je prends juste le mois en cours du monthly, j'aurais accès à tous les jeux du trove également?

----------


## Oldnoobie

> C'est moi ou le topic devient de moins en moins bienveillant ?
> 
> Hakuna matata !


C'est parce que j'étais absent. Je rentre lundi, va y avoir des coeurs avec les spéculums, accrochez-vous à vos sphincters.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Non mais il va te dire que c'était volontaire pour faire rigoler les canards du topic du dessus/dessous.


Bordayl, y a un topic des dessous ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Merde c'était ce soir  De toute façon il y avait des nuages 
> Gnehhh c'est en ce moment, je risque pas de la voir dans tous les cas


Une superbe lune rousse également dans la nuit du 23 Juin dernier, me glisse Kit Harington.

----------


## odji

> Je capte pas trop le principe du trove...
> Si je prends juste le mois en cours du monthly, j'aurais accès à tous les jeux du trove également?


Oui, tu as acces a ces jeux en telechargment direct (ddl) et sans drm (crack nosteam!).   
La compo du trove varie un peu (on a eu des jeux supprimés, mais globalement ils en rajoutent progressivement)

et non,  tu ne receveras pas un mail de HB te demandant de supprimer ce que tu as telecharger apres que ton mois d'abo a expiré.

----------


## Baalim

Table top racing Premium gratos sur Android.

King of fighters XIV steam edition à 22€
https://store.steampowered.com/app/5...STEAM_EDITION/

----------


## Getz

> Oui, tu as acces a ces jeux en telechargment direct (ddl) et sans drm (crack nosteam!).   
> La compo du trove varie un peu (on a eu des jeux supprimés, mais globalement ils en rajoutent progressivement)
> 
> et non,  tu ne receveras pas un mail de HB te demandant de supprimer ce que tu as telecharger apres que ton mois d'abo a expiré.


Cool merci  ::):

----------


## Guppy

Hummm bizarrement, je n'ai plus accès au Trove ni aux 10% sur le store, même en étant abonné au Monthly et n'étant pas en pause.

----------


## ElleLaisseDes

Salut, si y a un canard qui souhaite se débarrasser de sa clé Motorsport manager (en tier 2 du dernier humble bundle sports sports sports on peut en négocier quelques piécettes  ::):

----------


## Kaede

Il y a un topic dédié à ce genre de requêtes : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/57...at-%29/page205  :;):

----------


## Eskimon

ElleLaisseDes envoi moi un MP  :;):

----------


## Dark Kariya

Personne n'a tilté, mais sur chrono.gg, c'est les Soldes super stellaires de Stardock. Jusqu'à dans 1 heure, c'est promo sur Offworld Trading Company (10$ le jeu de base ou 20$ la version Gold avec l'extension et tout les DLC). Et également sur le Coin Shop, Galactic Civilizations III* est à 3000 coins (!) (reste 30% de dispo pour le moment)  + un autre jeu de prévu pour la même somme d'ici 1H (peut-être un Sins of a Solar Empire pour rester raccord avec les promos, sans doute).

*Attention, c'est marqué GC III, mais la clé fournie contient également le DLC Mega Events et surtout l'extension Crusade en plus du jeu de base.

----------


## Baalim

L'antique albion à 1.5$ chez gog
https://www.gog.com/game/albion


Sinon, soldes sur le reste du catalogue ubi
https://www.gog.com/promo/20180803_ubisoft_weekend

----------


## ElleLaisseDes

> Il y a un topic dédié à ce genre de requêtes : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/57...at-%29/page205


merci !

----------


## Baalim

Un jeu gratos (knight club) en vendant vos données personnelles (en fait, en s'abonnant à la mailing list)

https://www.gutterarcade.com/

----------


## Baalim

Soldes chez gamesplanet.
Un mec moins branleur que Flad et moi a compilé tout ça ici :

https://www.reddit.com/r/GameDeals/c...ien_isolation/

Avec notamment de belles promotions sur AC origins (24€), son season's pass (17€) et les sword art online.

----------


## fletch2099

En tant que partenaire on a tous les documents avec les soldes des jours a venir qui sont fournit, il a fait un copier/collé, donc pas si moins branleur ^^

Ancestors Legacy	33%	26,99 €	
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/ance...am-key--3518-1

Ancestors Legacy Game + Artbook + Soundtrack	35%	29,99 €	
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/ance...am-key--3518-2

Assault Squad 2: Men of War Origins	78%	4,44 €	
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/assa...am-key--3588-1

Men of War	77%	1,15 €	
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/men-...am-key--3589-1

Men Of War - Vietnam	78%	1,79 €	
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/men-...am-key--1458-1

Men of War: Assault Squad	78%	2,22 €	
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/men-...am-key--3590-1

Men Of War: Assault Squad 2	82%	4,44 €	
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/men-...am-key--1067-1

Men of War: Assault Squad 2 Complete	83%	5,99 €	
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/men-...am-key--1067-2

Men of War: Assault Squad Game of the Year Edition	78%	3,33 €	
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/men-...am-key--3590-2
Men of War: Collector's Pack	78%	6,99 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/men-...am-key--3591-1
Men of War: Condemned Heroes	78%	1,79 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/men-...am-key--1457-1
Men of War: Red Tide	77%	1,15 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/men-...am-key--1697-1
XCOM 2	73%	13,33 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/xcom...am-key--2896-1
XCOM 2 Collection	59%	36,99 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/xcom...am-key--2896-9
XCOM 2 Digital Deluxe Edition	73%	17,49 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/xcom...am-key--2896-2
XCOM 2: War of the Chosen	43%	22,99 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/xcom...am-key--2896-8
XCOM: Enemy Unknown - The Complete Edition	83%	4,99 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/xcom...am-key--1002-1
Joe Dever's Lone Wolf HD Remastered	78%	3,33 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/joe-...am-key--3275-1
Portal Knights	50%	9,99 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/port...am-key--3274-1
OMSI 2 - Edition Francaise	33%	19,99 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/omsi...am-key--3435-1
OMSI 2 Add-on Aachen	35%	12,99 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/omsi...m-key--2886-13
OMSI 2 Add-on Berlin X10 	36%	15,99 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/omsi...m-key--2886-14
OMSI 2 Add-on Bi-articulated bus AGG300	36%	6,36 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/omsi...m-key--2886-16
OMSI 2 Add-on Bremen-Nord	36%	15,99 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/omsi...m-key--2886-27
OMSI 2 Add-on Bus Company Simulator	36%	15,99 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/omsi...m-key--2886-20
OMSI 2 Add-on Chicago Downtown	38%	12,49 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/omsi...am-key--2886-2
OMSI 2 Add-on City Bus O305	38%	12,49 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/omsi...am-key--2886-3
OMSI 2 Add-on Citybus i280 Series	25%	11,24 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/omsi...m-key--2886-19
OMSI 2 Add-on Citybus O305G	36%	6,36 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/omsi...m-key--2886-10
OMSI 2 Add-on Citybus O405	37%	9,49 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/omsi...am-key--2886-9
OMSI 2 Add-on Downloadpack Vol. 1 - AI-vehicles	38%	7,99 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/omsi...m-key--2886-21
OMSI 2 Add-on Downloadpack Vol. 2 - AI-Vehicles	38%	7,99 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/omsi...m-key--2886-22
OMSI 2 Add-on Downloadpack Vol. 3 - AI People	36%	4,44 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/omsi...m-key--2886-23
OMSI 2 Add-on Downloadpack Vol. 5 - AI People	36%	4,44 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/omsi...m-key--2886-26
OMSI 2 Add-on HafenCity - Hamburg modern	37%	12,49 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/omsi...m-key--2886-24
OMSI 2 Add-on Hamburg - Day & Night	33%	9,99 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/omsi...am-key--2886-5
OMSI 2 Add-on Hamburg Buses	36%	6,36 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/omsi...m-key--2886-28
OMSI 2 Add-on Mallorca	35%	12,99 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/omsi...m-key--2886-17
OMSI 2 Add-on MAN Citybus Series	33%	11,99 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/omsi...m-key--2886-12
OMSI 2 Add-on Metropole Ruhr	39%	21,49 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/omsi...m-key--2886-25
OMSI 2 Add-on Project Gladbeck	35%	12,99 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/omsi...am-key--2886-8
OMSI 2 Add-on Rheinhausen	36%	15,99 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/omsi...m-key--2886-15
OMSI 2 Add-on Three Generations	36%	6,36 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/omsi...am-key--2886-4
OMSI 2 Add-on Tram NF6D Essen/Gelsenkirchen	37%	9,49 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/omsi...m-key--2886-11
OMSI 2 Add-on Vienna 1 - Line 24A	35%	12,99 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/omsi...am-key--2886-6
OMSI 2 Add-on Vienna 2 - Line 23A	35%	12,99 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/omsi...am-key--2886-7
Farming Simulator 17 - Add-On RÃ©colte de paille	30%	13,99 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/farm...wnload--3071-5
Beholder	74%	2,59 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/beho...am-key--3446-1
Beholder - Blissful Sleep	60%	1,59 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/beho...am-key--3446-2
Fahrenheit: Indigo Prophecy Remastered	82%	1,59 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/fahr...am-key--2752-1
Leisure Suit Larry - Magna Cum Laude Uncut and Uncensored	57%	2,59 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/leis...am-key--3567-1
Leisure Suit Larry 1 - In the Land of the Lounge Lizards	55%	1,79 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/leis...am-key--3561-1
Leisure Suit Larry 2 Looking For Love (In Several Wrong Places)	55%	1,79 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/leis...am-key--3562-1
Leisure Suit Larry 3 - Passionate Patti in Pursuit of the Pulsating Pectorals	55%	1,79 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/leis...am-key--3563-1
Leisure Suit Larry 5 - Passionate Patti Does a Little Undercover Work	56%	2,22 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/leis...am-key--3564-1
Leisure Suit Larry 6 - Shape Up Or Slip Out	56%	2,22 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/leis...am-key--3565-1
Leisure Suit Larry 7 - Love for Sail	57%	2,59 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/leis...am-key--3566-1
Leisure Suit Larry Bundle	72%	6,66 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/leis...am-key--3568-1
Dig it! - A Digger Simulator	77%	2,29 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/dig-...am-key--2678-1
Fireworks Simulator	70%	2,99 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/fire...am-key--2719-1
Accel World VS. Sword Art Online Deluxe Edition	66%	16,99 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/acce...am-key--3427-1
DARK SOULS II: Scholar of the First Sin	78%	8,99 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/dark...am-key--1003-3
DARK SOULS III	79%	12,49 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/dark...am-key--2978-1
DARK SOULS III - Deluxe Edition	74%	21,99 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/dark...am-key--2978-2
PAC-MAN 256	56%	2,22 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/pac-...am-key--3059-1
PAC-MAN Championship Edition 2	77%	2,99 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/pac-...am-key--3107-1
PAC-MAN Championship Edition DX	78%	2,22 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/pac-...am-key--1217-1
PAC-MAN Championship Edition DX All You Can Eat Edition	78%	3,33 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/pac-...am-key--1217-2
SWORD ART ONLINE: Fatal Bullet	50%	24,99 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/swor...am-key--3573-1
SWORD ART ONLINE: Fatal Bullet - Deluxe Edition	40%	44,99 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/swor...am-key--3573-2
Sword Art Online: Hollow Realization - Deluxe Edition	56%	21,99 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/swor...am-key--3443-1
DOOM	56%	8,88 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/doom-steam-key--2971-1
DOOM VFR	42%	17,49 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/doom...am-key--3320-1
Quake II	76%	1,19 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/quak...am-key--2967-1
Quake IV	56%	6,66 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/quak...am-key--2994-1
Mega Man Legacy Collection 2	41%	8,88 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/mega...am-key--3329-1
Resident Evil 0 / biohazard 0 HD REMASTER	70%	5,99 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/resi...am-key--2944-1
Resident Evil 4: The Ultimate HD Edition	80%	3,99 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/resi...am-key--2581-1
Resident Evil 5	80%	3,99 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/resi...am-key--2028-1
Resident Evil 5 Gold Edition	80%	5,55 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/resi...am-key--2028-3
Resident Evil 6	80%	5,99 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/resi...am-key--1500-1
RESIDENT EVIL 7 / Biohazard 7 - Season Pass	50%	14,99 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/resi...am-key--3058-3
RESIDENT EVIL 7 biohazard	50%	14,99 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/resi...am-key--3058-1
RESIDENT EVIL 7 Gold Edition	56%	21,99 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/resi...am-key--3058-4
Resident Evil HD Remaster	70%	5,99 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/resi...am-key--2759-1
Resident Evil: Revelations	82%	5,35 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/resi...am-key--1417-1
Resident Evil: Revelations 2 Deluxe Edition	62%	11,49 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/resi...am-key--2760-4
Mega Man Legacy Collection	70%	4,44 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/mega...am-key--2884-1
GRID 2	80%	4,99 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/grid...am-key--1051-1
GRID 2 Reloaded	82%	7,99 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/grid...am-key--1051-2
GRID Autosport	83%	6,99 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/grid...am-key--2623-1
GRID Autosport - Season Pass	81%	5,59 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/grid...am-key--2623-2
Hunt: Showdown	20%	23,99 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/hunt...am-key--3495-1
Human: Fall Flat	67%	4,99 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/huma...am-key--3356-1
Human: Fall Flat 2-Pack	50%	9,99 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/huma...am-key--3356-3
Human: Fall Flat 4-Pack	54%	11,49 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/huma...am-key--3356-2
Blackguards	82%	1,75 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/blac...am-key--1074-1
Blackguards 2	83%	2,49 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/blac...am-key--2739-1
Blackguards Franchise Bundle	88%	2,49 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/blac...am-key--1074-4
LEAVES - The Journey	83%	1,33 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/leav...am-key--3195-1
LEAVES - The Return	83%	1,33 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/leav...am-key--3195-2
The Franz Kafka Videogame	68%	2,22 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/the-...am-key--3205-1
The Long Journey Home	62%	11,49 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/the-...am-key--3283-1
Valhalla Hills	88%	1,79 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/valh...am-key--2877-1
Valhalla Hills - Two-Horned Helmet Edition	88%	2,39 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/valh...am-key--2877-2
Valhalla Hills - Sands of the Damned DLC	51%	0,49 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/valh...am-key--2877-3
Metro 2033 Redux	70%	5,99 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/metr...am-key--2040-3
Metro Redux Bundle	70%	8,88 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/metr...am-key--2040-2
Metro: Last Light Redux	70%	5,99 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/metr...am-key--1195-3
X Rebirth Collector's Edition	79%	11,49 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/x-re...am-key--1145-4
X Rebirth Collector's Edition Upgrade	78%	5,55 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/x-re...am-key--1145-6
X Rebirth Complete	60%	19,99 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/x-re...am-key--1145-5
X Rebirth: Home of Light	78%	2,22 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/x-re...am-key--1145-3
X Rebirth: The Teladi Outpost	57%	4,29 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/x-re...am-key--1145-2
X-Rebirth	78%	6,66 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/x-re...am-key--1145-1
LEGO Indiana Jones 2: The Adventure Continues	77%	4,59 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/lego...am-key--2815-1
LEGO Indiana Jones: The Original Adventures	77%	4,59 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/lego...am-key--2814-1
LEGO Pirates Of The Caribbean	77%	4,59 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/lego...am-key--1900-1
LEGO Star Wars III: The Clone Wars	77%	4,59 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/lego...am-key--2818-1
LEGO Star Wars: The Complete Saga	77%	4,59 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/lego...am-key--2816-1
Monkey Island 2 Special Edition: LeChuck's Revenge	77%	2,29 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/monk...am-key--2812-1
The Secret of Monkey Island: Special Edition	77%	2,29 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/the-...am-key--2811-1
TRON RUN/r	77%	4,59 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/tron...am-key--3227-1
TRON RUN/r: Deluxe Edition	77%	6,36 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/tron...am-key--3227-2
TRON RUN/r: Ultimate Edition	78%	7,99 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/tron...am-key--3227-3
TRON: Evolution	77%	4,59 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/tron...am-key--1897-1
CTU: Counter Terrorism Unit	83%	2,59 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/ctu-...am-key--3023-1
Lead and Gold: Gangs of the Wild West	78%	2,22 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/lead...am-key--3619-1
Warhammer: End Times - Vermintide Collector's Edition	78%	8,88 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/warh...am-key--2927-2
Warhammer: End Times - Vermintide Death on the Reik	33%	4,69 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/warh...am-key--2927-8
Warhammer: End Times - Vermintide Drachenfels	33%	5,99 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/warh...am-key--2927-5
Warhammer: End Times - Vermintide Karak Azgaraz	33%	5,99 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/warh...am-key--2927-6
Warhammer: End Times - Vermintide Schluesselschloss	33%	1,99 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/warh...am-key--2927-4
Warhammer: End Times - Vermintide Stromdorf	31%	4,79 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/warh...am-key--2927-7
Warhammer: Vermintide 2	39%	16,99 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/warh...am-key--3618-1
Warhammer: Vermintide 2 - Collector's Edition	40%	24,99 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/warh...am-key--3618-2
Contrast	69%	3,13 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/cont...am-key--1180-1
Farming Simulator 17	64%	8,99 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/farm...wnload--3071-1
Farming Simulator 17 - Platinum Edition	43%	19,99 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/farm...wnload--3071-3
Farming Simulator 17 - Platinum Expansion	35%	12,99 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/farm...wnload--3071-4
Farming Simulator 17 - ROPA Pack	38%	4,99 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/farm...wnload--3071-6
Masters of Anima	43%	11,49 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/mast...am-key--3601-1
Pix the Cat	77%	2,29 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/pix-...am-key--2750-1
Shiness: The Lightning Kingdom	74%	7,77 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/shin...am-key--3109-1
Bridge Constructor	44%	4,99 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/brid...am-key--1891-1
Bridge Constructor Medieval	42%	5,79 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/brid...am-key--2665-1
Bridge Constructor Stunts	42%	5,79 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/brid...am-key--2984-1
Bridge Constructor Trains - Expansion Pack	43%	1,69 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/brid...am-key--1891-2
GREED: Black Border	78%	0,99 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/gree...am-key--2275-1
Super Meat Boy	82%	2,49 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/supe...am-key--2076-1
Twin Sector	80%	0,99 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/twin...am-key--2314-1
Killing Floor	78%	3,99 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/kill...am-key--1281-1
Killing Floor 2	67%	8,99 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/kill...am-key--2829-1
Killing Floor 2 Digital Deluxe Edition	65%	12,99 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/kill...am-key--2829-2
Killing Floor 2 Digital Deluxe Edition Upgrade	65%	3,49 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/kill...am-key--2829-3
Starpoint Gemini 2	82%	5,79 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/star...am-key--1282-2
Starpoint Gemini Warlords	64%	11,49 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/star...am-key--3013-1
Tropico 3 - Steam Special Edition	78%	2,22 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/trop...am-key--1982-1
Tropico 3 Gold Edition	83%	2,59 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/trop...am-key--1982-3
Tropico 3: Absolute Power	78%	2,22 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/trop...am-key--1982-2
Tropico 4: Collector's Bundle	71%	7,27 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/trop...am-key--1509-3
Tropico 4: Steam Special Edition	83%	2,59 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/trop...am-key--1509-1
Tropico 5	78%	4,44 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/trop...am-key--2589-1
Tropico 5 - Espionage Addon	56%	3,49 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/trop...m-key--2589-11
Tropico 5 - Generalissimo DLC	57%	1,29 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/trop...am-key--2589-4
Tropico 5 - Gone Green DLC	57%	1,29 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/trop...am-key--2589-8
Tropico 5 - Inquisition DLC	57%	1,29 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/trop...m-key--2589-10
Tropico 5 - Joint Venture DLC	57%	1,29 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/trop...am-key--2589-5
Tropico 5 - Mad World DLC	57%	1,29 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/trop...am-key--2589-3
Tropico 5 - Supercomputer DLC	57%	1,29 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/trop...m-key--2589-12
Tropico 5 - Supervillian DLC	57%	1,29 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/trop...am-key--2589-9
Tropico 5 - Surfs Up! DLC	57%	1,29 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/trop...am-key--2589-7
Tropico 5 - T-Day DLC	57%	1,29 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/trop...m-key--2589-13
Tropico 5 - The Big Cheese DLC	57%	1,29 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/trop...am-key--2589-2
Tropico 5 - Waterborne Expansion	56%	3,49 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/trop...am-key--2589-6
Tropico 5: Complete Collection 	78%	7,77 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/trop...m-key--2589-14
Tropico Reloaded	79%	1,49 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/trop...am-key--2188-1
Tropico Trilogy	78%	4,44 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/trop...am-key--1955-1
Pro Evolution Soccer 2018	78%	6,66 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/pro-...am-key--3417-1
Pro Evolution Soccer 2018 FC Barcelona Edition	79%	14,99 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/pro-...am-key--3417-2
Bear With Me - Collector's Edition	50%	4,99 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/bear...am-key--3145-6
Bear With Me - Episode 1-3	51%	4,44 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/bear...am-key--3145-5
Bear With Me - Episode Three	50%	2,49 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/bear...am-key--3145-4
Bear With Me - Episode Two	50%	2,49 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/bear...am-key--3145-2
Tower!3D Pro	48%	21,99 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/towe...am-key--3359-1
RIOT - Civil Unrest	47%	6,89 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/riot...am-key--3472-1
The Assembly 	66%	8,49 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/the-...am-key--3066-1
Cities: Skylines - After Dark	60%	5,99 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/citi...am-key--2756-3
Cities: Skylines - Content Creator Pack: Art Deco	56%	2,19 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/citi...am-key--2756-5
Cities: Skylines - Content Creator Pack: High-Tech Buildings	56%	2,19 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/citi...am-key--2756-7
Cities: Skylines - Mass Transit	57%	5,55 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/citi...am-key--2756-8
Cities: Skylines - Natural Disasters	60%	5,99 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/citi...am-key--2756-6
Cities: Skylines - Snowfall	57%	5,55 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/citi...am-key--2756-4
Cities: Skylines	80%	5,67 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/citi...am-key--2756-1
Cities: Skylines - All That Jazz	33%	2,69 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/citi...m-key--2756-12
Cities: Skylines - European Suburbia Content Creator Pack  	44%	2,79 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/citi...m-key--2756-10
Cities: Skylines - Green Cities	46%	6,99 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/citi...m-key--2756-11
Cities: Skylines Deluxe Edition	80%	7,45 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/citi...am-key--2756-2
Cities: Skylines - Concerts	57%	2,99 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/citi...am-key--2756-9
A Blind Legend	57%	2,99 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/a-bl...am-key--2992-1
A Normal Lost Phone	57%	1,29 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/a-no...am-key--3164-1
Algo Bot	33%	6,66 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/algo...am-key--3521-1
Anarcute	67%	4,99 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/anar...am-key--3065-1
Anark.io	40%	2,99 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/anar...am-key--3603-1
Another Lost Phone: Laura's Story	40%	1,79 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/anot...am-key--3415-1
Arelite Core	78%	4,44 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/arel...am-key--3171-1
Army General	59%	8,28 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/army...am-key--3217-1
Ascent Spirit	40%	5,99 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/asce...am-key--3571-1
Aurion: Legacy of the Kori-Odan	60%	5,99 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/auri...am-key--3004-1
BAFL - Brakes Are For Losers	55%	4,49 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/bafl...am-key--3434-1
Boiling Bolt	50%	5,99 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/boil...am-key--3475-1
Bombslinger	39%	7,29 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/bomb...am-key--3608-1
Boo! Greedy Kid	33%	3,33 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/boo-...am-key--3532-1
Burly Men at Sea	67%	3,33 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/burl...am-key--3160-1
Citadale: The Legends Trilogy	42%	5,79 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/cita...am-key--3414-1
Dead In Bermuda	73%	3,99 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/dead...am-key--2878-1
Dino Dini's Kick Off Revival	59%	4,14 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/dino...am-key--3402-1
Domiverse	33%	8,69 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/domi...am-key--3583-1
DragoDino	50%	5,99 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/drag...am-key--3312-1
Epistory - Typing Chronicles	60%	5,99 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/epis...am-key--3102-1
World to the West	72%	4,14 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/worl...am-key--3301-1
Alien: Isolation	79%	7,77 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/alie...am-key--1096-1
Alien: Isolation - Corporate Lockdown DLC	78%	1,79 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/alie...am-key--1096-5
Alien: Isolation - Crew Expendable DLC	76%	0,95 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/alie...am-key--1096-3
Alien: Isolation - Last Survivor DLC	76%	0,95 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/alie...am-key--1096-4
Alien: Isolation - Lost Contact DLC	78%	1,79 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/alie...am-key--1096-8
Alien: Isolation - Safe Haven DLC	78%	1,79 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/alie...am-key--1096-7
Alien: Isolation - Season Pass	79%	4,29 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/alie...am-key--1096-2
Alien: Isolation - The Collection	79%	9,49 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/alie...m-key--1096-10
Alien: Isolation - The Trigger DLC	78%	1,79 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/alie...am-key--1096-9
Alien: Isolation - Trauma DLC	78%	1,79 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/alie...am-key--1096-6
Bayonetta	71%	5,75 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/bayo...am-key--3216-2
Vanquish	71%	5,75 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/vanq...am-key--3236-1
Call of Juarez	78%	2,22 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/call...am-key--3650-1
Call of Juarez: Gunslinger	44%	6,99 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/call...am-key--1401-1
Black Mirror	33%	19,99 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/blac...am-key--3473-1
Black Mirror I	78%	2,22 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/blac...am-key--2748-1
Black Mirror II	78%	2,22 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/blac...am-key--1821-1
Black Mirror III	78%	2,22 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/blac...am-key--1650-1
Darksiders Franchise Pack	85%	7,49 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/dark...am-key--1092-3
Darksiders II Deathinitive Edition	80%	5,99 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/dark...am-key--1092-4
Darksiders Warmastered Edition	80%	3,99 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/dark...am-key--1092-2
Neighbours From Hell Compilation	78%	2,22 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/neig...am-key--1753-1
Painkiller - Recurring Evil	78%	2,22 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/pain...am-key--1839-1
Painkiller Complete Pack	84%	11,49 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/pain...am-key--1586-2
Painkiller Redemption	78%	1,11 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/pain...am-key--2129-1
Painkiller Resurrection	78%	2,22 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/pain...am-key--2251-1
Painkiller: Black Edition	78%	2,22 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/pain...am-key--3577-1
Warhammer: End Times - Vermintide	79%	5,99 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/warh...am-key--2927-1
Assassin's Creed: Director's Cut Edition	70%	2,99 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/assa...ay-key--1849-1
Assassin's Creed 2 - Deluxe Edition	70%	2,99 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/assa...ay-key--1323-1
Assassin's Creed Brotherhood	67%	4,99 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/assa...ay-key--1322-1
Assassin's Creed Brotherhood Deluxe Edition	65%	6,99 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/assa...ay-key--1322-2
Assassin's Creed Revelations	67%	4,99 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/assa...ay-key--1443-1
Assassin's Creed III	71%	5,79 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/assa...ay-key--1086-1
Assassin's Creed IV Black Flag	67%	6,66 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/assa...ay-key--1186-1
Assassin's Creed IV Black Flag - Deluxe Edition	67%	9,99 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/assa...ay-key--1186-3
Assassin's Creed IV Black Flag - Season Pass	67%	6,66 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/assa...ay-key--1186-2
Assassin's Creed Liberation HD	71%	5,79 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/assa...ay-key--1100-1
Assassin's Creed Unity	72%	8,29 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/assa...ay-key--2630-1
Assassin's Creed Rogue 	67%	6,66 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/assa...ay-key--2755-1
Assassin's Creed Rogue Deluxe Edition	67%	9,99 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/assa...ay-key--2755-2
Assassin's Creed Rogue - Templar Legacy Pack	64%	2,49 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/assa...ay-key--2755-3
Assassin's Creed Chronicles: China	70%	2,99 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/assa...ay-key--2777-1
Assassin's Creed  Chronicles: India	70%	2,99 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/assa...ay-key--2957-1
Assassin's Creed Chronicles: Russia	70%	2,99 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/assa...ay-key--2970-1
Assassin's Creed Chronicles - Trilogy	72%	6,99 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/assa...ay-key--2957-2
Assassin's Creed Syndicate	68%	12,99 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/assa...ay-key--2822-1
Assassin's Creed Syndicate - Gold Edition	67%	22,99 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/assa...ay-key--2822-2
Assassin's Creed SyndicateÂ-- Season Pass	67%	9,99 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/assa...ay-key--2822-3
Assassin's Creed Origins	60%	23,99 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/assa...ay-key--3317-1
Assassin's Creed Origins Deluxe Edition	59%	28,99 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/assa...ay-key--3317-2
Assassin's Creed Origins Gold Edition	59%	36,99 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/assa...ay-key--3317-3
Assassin's Creed Origins - Season Pass	58%	16,99 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/assa...ay-key--3317-4
Assassin's Creed Origins - The Hidden Ones	56%	4,44 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/assa...ay-key--3317-5
Assassin's Creed Origins - The Curse Of the Pharaohs	55%	8,99 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/assa...ay-key--3317-6
Call of Juarez: Bound in Blood	78%	2,22 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/call...ay-key--1846-1
Rayman 3	70%	1,50 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/raym...ay-key--1859-1
Rayman Legends	70%	5,99 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/raym...ay-key--1251-1
Rayman Origins	70%	2,99 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/raym...ay-key--1085-1
Rayman Raving Rabbids	70%	1,50 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/raym...ay-key--1834-1
Trackmania Turbo	75%	9,99 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/trac...ay-key--2840-1
TrackMania² Canyon	75%	4,99 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/trac...am-key--1478-1
TrackMania² Lagoon	75%	4,99 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/trac...ay-key--3242-1
TrackMania² Stadium	74%	2,59 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/trac...am-key--1476-1
TrackMania² Valley	75%	4,99 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/trac...am-key--1312-1
Lego Batman - The Video Game	79%	4,29 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/lego...am-key--2340-1
LEGO Batman 2: DC Super Heroes	79%	4,29 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/lego...am-key--1696-1
LEGO Batman 3: Beyond Gotham	79%	6,36 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/lego...am-key--2656-1
LEGO CITY Undercover	60%	11,99 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/lego...am-key--3194-1
Lego Harry Potter: AnnÃ©es 1 Ã- 4	79%	4,29 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/lego...am-key--2048-1
Lego Harry Potter: Years 5-7	79%	4,29 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/lego...am-key--1946-1
LEGO Jurassic World	79%	4,29 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/lego...am-key--2835-1
LEGO Marvel Super Heroes 2	60%	11,99 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/lego...am-key--3315-1
LEGO Marvel Super Heroes 2 Deluxe Edition	60%	17,99 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/lego...am-key--3315-2
LEGO MARVEL: Super Heroes	79%	4,29 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/lego...am-key--1140-1
LEGO Marvel's Avengers	70%	8,87 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/lego...am-key--2952-1
LEGO Marvel's Avengers Deluxe Edition	78%	8,88 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/lego...am-key--2952-2
LEGO Star Wars: The Force Awakens	70%	8,87 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/lego...am-key--3033-1
LEGO Star Wars: The Force Awakens - Deluxe Edition	78%	8,88 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/lego...am-key--3033-2
LEGO Worlds	58%	12,49 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/lego...am-key--3181-1
The Lego Movie Videogame	79%	4,29 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/the-...am-key--1038-1
The LEGO Ninjago Movie Videogame	57%	12,99 €	https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/the-...am-key--3358-1

----------


## erynnie

Il est urgent de rétablir le topic sans flood !!!  ::P:

----------


## odji

le dernier otakubundle se defend bien je trouve:
https://otakubundle.com/latest/bundles/otakubundle-31

----------


## odji

pour presque le prix d'un monthly, vous pouvez avoir du p0rn chez IG:
https://www.indiegala.com/indiegala-...e-steam-bundle

----------


## Mastaba

> Men Of War - Vietnam 78% 1,79 €


C'est un stand alone ou il faut le jeu aussi? C'est pas très clair.

----------


## Wolverine

sur la page Steam en général c'est marqué "_you need xxxxxx to play yyyy_" si ce n'est pas un stand alone.
Et dans la description c'est indiqué : _Men of War: Vietnam is a new game for the critically acclaimed series_

----------


## Kohtsaro

Fallout IV à 8.79€ (limité en stock & en temps !) 
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/fallout-4

----------


## odji

ashes of singularity à -64% chez https://www.chrono.gg/

----------


## sticky-fingers

> Fallout IV à 8.79€ (limité en stock & en temps !) 
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/fallout-4


il est à 7.71 sur Gamesplanet UK

----------


## fletch2099

bon je vous met pas le listing entier sinon ça va encore crier "au flood"

 Dying Light Enhanced Edition  -74%  12.99 €
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/dyin...am-key--2670-5

Grand Theft Auto V         -47%  15.99 €
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/gran...ar-key--2625-1

DRAGON BALL FighterZ -50%  29.99 €
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/drag...am-key--3448-1

OKAMI HD -45%    10.99 €        
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/okam...am-key--3439-1


The Crew Ultimate Edition        -80%  9.99 €
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/the-...y-key--2632-13

Lost Planet 2         -83%  3.33 €
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/lost...m-key--1844-1?

Battlefleet Gothic: Armada       -70%  8.99 €
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/batt...am-key--2974-1

Company of Heroes 2: Master Collection     -79%  8.48 €
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/comp...m-key--1134-9?

Saints Row Ultimate Franchise Pack  -80%  9.99 €
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/sain...m-key--1093-4?

Sniper: Ghost Warrior Trilogy  -84%  2.99 €
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/snip...m-key--3657-1?

----------


## Wingi

> Battlefleet Gothic: Armada       -70%  8.99 €


Me souviens plus du test CPC, ça donne quoi en solo ? ça vaut le coup ?

----------


## Adu

> *Attention, c'est marqué GC III, mais la clé fournie contient également le DLC Mega Events et surtout l'extension Crusade en plus du jeu de base.


Je confirme, je viens d'activer ma clef, et j'ai bien les DLC Mega Events et Crusade !

----------


## Kargadum

> Me souviens plus du test CPC, ça donne quoi en solo ? ça vaut le coup ?


J'ai trouvé chouette, bien rendu et assez touffu, la campagne est longue et sympa. Je ne sais pas à quel point le multi est mort. Le 2 est prévu cette année sauf erreur, c'est peut-être à prendre en compte. ::): 

Edit: Le 2 sort en Septembre! À ~34€ en préco par contre,  un poil plus cher que le prix de sortie du premier opus.

----------


## Harvester

Il y a 25% de réduc pour les possesseurs du premier, qui est vraiment sympa.

----------


## odji

pour ceux qui l'avait zappé, retour du bundle killer 11: 
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/killer-bundle-xi

gogobundle mega 23:
https://www.gogobundle.com/latest/bundles/bundlemega-23
(du casu, du pas sortie, du ea, du russe..)

----------


## Wolverine

Ni no Kuni 2 à *50%* sur Steam

Yooka-Laylee à *12$* sur chrono.gg

----------


## Gloppy

Hello tout le monde,
J'ai un problème avec *Idle Master* : je n'arrive plus à me logger. Quand je me connecte, ça fonctionne, la fenêtre s'ouvre, j'entre mes identifiants Steam, je valide via SteamGuard mais ensuite la mention demeure : "Idle Master n'est pas connecté à Steam". 
J'utilise la version 1.4.1.0 qui semble être la dernière. 

C'est un problème connu ou c'est moi qui déconne quelque part ?

----------


## Kaede

https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...ortions-bundle

Pas dégueu, par contre ils nous refont le coup, dans le tas, d'une clef pas activable si on n'a pas le jeu (l'OST de SWARMRIDERS)  :ouaiouai: 
edit : ou pas.

----------


## machiavel24

> Hello tout le monde,
> J'ai un problème avec *Idle Master* : je n'arrive plus à me logger. Quand je me connecte, ça fonctionne, la fenêtre s'ouvre, j'entre mes identifiants Steam, je valide via SteamGuard mais ensuite la mention demeure : "Idle Master n'est pas connecté à Steam". 
> J'utilise la version 1.4.1.0 qui semble être la dernière. 
> 
> C'est un problème connu ou c'est moi qui déconne quelque part ?


Je crois qu'il ne fonctionne plus. Je passe par ASF (ArchiSteamFarm) maintenant et ça marche au poil avec un peu de manip.

----------


## Harvester

> Hello tout le monde,
> J'ai un problème avec *Idle Master* : je n'arrive plus à me logger. Quand je me connecte, ça fonctionne, la fenêtre s'ouvre, j'entre mes identifiants Steam, je valide via SteamGuard mais ensuite la mention demeure : "Idle Master n'est pas connecté à Steam". 
> J'utilise la version 1.4.1.0 qui semble être la dernière. 
> 
> C'est un problème connu ou c'est moi qui déconne quelque part ?


Idle Master ne fonctionne plus, il faut passer à un soft... dont j'ai oublié le nom  :Facepalm:

----------


## odji

la version apk de l'editeur herocraft en build a bundle chez groupees:
https://groupees.com/herocraft3

----------


## Diwydiant

Pas mal, pas mal... Je n'ai pas Zombie Town Story, Dead Ahead ni caRRage, je me laisse un peu de temps pour voir si je craque ou pas  ::):

----------


## Gloppy

Merci pour vos réponses sur Idle Master (je vais chercher son successeur, donc)

Sinon, *Thumper* est à -65%, soit *6.99€* sur Steam. Est-ce annonciateur d'un prochain passage en bundle ? Je me tâte pour le prendre à ce bon prix...

https://store.steampowered.com/app/356400/Thumper/

----------


## acdctabs

> Hello tout le monde,
> J'ai un problème avec *Idle Master* : je n'arrive plus à me logger. Quand je me connecte, ça fonctionne, la fenêtre s'ouvre, j'entre mes identifiants Steam, je valide via SteamGuard mais ensuite la mention demeure : "Idle Master n'est pas connecté à Steam". 
> J'utilise la version 1.4.1.0 qui semble être la dernière. 
> 
> C'est un problème connu ou c'est moi qui déconne quelque part ?





> Je crois qu'il ne fonctionne plus. Je passe par ASF (ArchiSteamFarm) maintenant et ça marche au poil avec un peu de manip.





> Idle Master ne fonctionne plus, il faut passer à un soft... dont j'ai oublié le nom


http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/79...s-cartes-steam

----------


## Gloppy

Je viens de tester *Idle Master Extended*... et, miracle, ça marche !

https://github.com/JonasNilson/idle_...ended/releases

Merci acdctabs  ::):

----------


## Baalim

> https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...ortions-bundle
> 
> Pas dégueu, par contre ils nous refont le coup, dans le tas, d'une clef pas activable si on n'a pas le jeu (l'OST de SWARMRIDERS)


Sauf erreur, swarmrider est gratos  :;):

----------


## Kaede

Tiens, oui !

En fait il ajouter manuellement le jeu, sinon Steam considère qu'on ne le possède pas et refuse d'ajouter la clef. Pas très ergonomique, tout ça  ::ninja::

----------


## Bagnarok

Promo sur tous les jeux Bethesda, aussi bien sur Humble Store que Steam: c'est la Quake Con

----------


## FB74

Pour les gens du sud:  ::trollface:: 




> C'est la Quake, Con !

----------


## Baalim

A boy and his blob à 1 € sur android

Retour du killer bundle XI à 4.69 €
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/killer-bundle-xi

Lego marvel 2 à 6.74 € avec le code summer10
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/le...-heroes-2-game

Steep à 7.77 €
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/steep-uplay-key--3084-1

----------


## Baalim

Hump day bundle :
https://www.indiegala.com/hump-day-steam-bundle-60

Avec les deux T-RPG demon's rise en provenance du jeu mobile et le très subtil Burnin' Rubber 5 HD

----------


## Nanaki

30% de réduction chez Voidu avec le code FCFS.
*OFFRE LIMITÉE AUX 500 PREMIÈRES COMMANDES* 
https://twitter.com/VoiduGlobal/stat...75461124820992

Ca fait la préco de Monster Hunter à 34,43€
Ca fait la préco de FM 2019 à 28,76€
Ca fait la préco de Shenmue 1 et 2 à 18,07€

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Nanaki a ete plus rapide, je venais poster la meme chose. (Du coup j'ai craqué pour MHW, les précos c'est le mal mais à un jour pres, ca compte pas, hein?  ::unsure:: )

----------


## Gancko

Bordel, le jeu est dans mon panier, mais je me tâte fortement. J'ai pris Doom et Mad max hier...

----------


## Setzer

Pff le site rame à mort, je sens bien que je vais encore 'l'avoir dans l'os...

----------


## Shapa

> Nanaki a ete plus rapide, je venais poster la meme chose. (Du coup j'ai craqué pour MHW, les précos c'est le mal mais à un jour pres, ca compte pas, hein? )


Ba tu sais ce qu'est le jeu, le seul truc qui peut foirer c'est le portage, mais ça se patch. Donc risque limité  :;):

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Ba tu sais ce qu'est le jeu, le seul truc qui peut foirer c'est le portage, mais ça se patch. Donc risque limité


Je sais, mais j'aime pas les encourager avec leurs DLC de préco qui forcent la main aux consommateurs  ::unsure::  Le port a l'air pas degueulasse vu les premiers retours, c'est deja ca  :;):

----------


## Setzer

Haha, j'avais réussi à valider le coupon, le site a planté au moment de confirmer la commande et maintenant y'en à plus \o/  :Emo:

----------


## Nanaki

Ça a été vite!
Est ce que cette fois on va me reprocher d'avoir posté un deal qui à duré moins d'une heure?  ::trollface:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Nanaki a ete plus rapide, je venais poster la meme chose. (Du coup j'ai craqué pour MHW, les précos c'est le mal mais à un jour pres, ca compte pas, hein? )


Viens rejoindre le groupe  ::):  https://steamcommunity.com/groups/cpcmhw

----------


## pesos

Quel connard ce Nanaki  ::trollface:: 

On te voit, on sait que tu fais exprès  :Emo:

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Haha, j'avais réussi à valider le coupon, le site à planter au moment de confirmer la commande et maintenant y'en à plus \o/


Pareil pour le plantage, j'ai du tout refaire et la seconde fois c'est passé.

----------


## odji

Dollar Siege Bundle pour 1$
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/dollar-siege-bundle

----------


## Baalim

J'avais pas vu mais NFS hot poursuit est à 2.24 € sur steam.
Une bonne raison de ne pas avoir de compte origin  ::ninja:: 

https://store.steampowered.com/app/4...d_Hot_Pursuit/

----------


## FB74

> J'avais pas vu mais NFS hot poursuit est à 2.24 € sur steam.
> Une bonne raison de ne pas avoir de compte origin 
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/4...d_Hot_Pursuit/


2010, déjà ...  :Emo:

----------


## Nanaki

> Quel connard ce Nanaki 
> 
> On te voit, on sait que tu fais exprès



 ::trollface::  ::trollface::  ::trollface::  ::trollface::  ::trollface:: 

Plus sérieusement, étant donné que je sais que Voidu fait balance régulièrement des codes -30% limité dans le temps, j'ai mis des alertes Voidu partout histoire de ne pas poster le plan trop tard. Même si cette fois c'est la limite d'utilisation du code qui était trop courte.

----------


## Baalim

Collection dead island à 8€
https://www.indiegala.com/dead-islan...gn=Crackerjack

----------


## Maalak

> 2010, déjà ...


1998, déjà ...  :Emo: 






 ::ninja::

----------


## pipoop

> Pareil pour le plantage, j'ai du tout refaire et la seconde fois c'est passé.


Donc la tu es en train de lui dire que si il as pas pu avoir sa promo c'est de ta faute?

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Donc la tu es en train de lui dire que si il as pas pu avoir sa promo c'est de ta faute?


Surement pas, j'ai validé avant meme que nanaki ait posté le lien 

Spoiler Alert! 


i see what you tried to do there

  ::trollface::

----------


## Setzer

:Cell:  :Cell:  :Cell:  :Cell:

----------


## Baalim

Shadow of war à 15 €
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/mi...6200080a180511

 Et en l'honneur des sales types comme Pipoop , je laisse le lien d'affiliation bien dégueulasse.

----------


## Graouu

Shadow of War à moins de 15 boules t'entends !

Grilled ! Mais mon lien est propre lui !

----------


## FB74

> Shadow of War à moins de 15 boules t'entends !
> 
> Grilled ! Mais mon lien est propre lui !


Si tu sous-entends que Baalim est sale...  :tired: 









Mhhh... oui en fait...  :tired: 

 ::trollface::

----------


## Gloppy

J'ignore si CDKeys est un site "autorisé" sur le topic mais si c'est le cas, je lorgne personnellement pour la *version Silver* à *18.19€* qui a l'avantage d'enrichir la quête principale du jeu de ses DLC (hors DLC narratifs avec d'autres personnages, présents dans la version Gold et dans la version "definitive" qui arrive bientôt). 

https://www.cdkeys.com/pc/games/midd...c-steam-cd-key

----------


## Jughurta

Pour moi c'est du même acabit que G2A, instant-gaming et cie, quand c'est pas référencé chez Isthereanydeal c'est jamais bon signe.

----------


## La Chouette

> J'ignore si CDKey est un site "autorisé" sur le topic mais si c'est le cas, je lorgne personnellement pour la *version Silver* à *18.19€* qui a l'avantage d'enrichir la quête principale du jeu de ses DLC (hors DLC narratifs avec d'autres personnages, présents dans la version Gold et dans la version "definitive" qui arrive bientôt). 
> 
> https://www.cdkeys.com/pc/games/midd...c-steam-cd-key


Discussions Steam Overcooked 2 : pas mal de gens n'ont pas eu le bonus de précommande sur ce site. Le site en question leur répond que le bonus était inclus dans la clé qu'ils ont reçu, alors que sur tous les sites legit, il y a deux clés, une pour le jeu et une pour le bonus.

----------


## Syn0k

Rise to Ruins, 3.02€ sur Chrono.gg, son prix le plus bas.

----------


## toufmag

> Discussions Steam Overcooked 2 : pas mal de gens n'ont pas eu le bonus de précommande sur ce site. Le site en question leur répond que le bonus était inclus dans la clé qu'ils ont reçu, alors que sur tous les sites legit, il y a deux clés, une pour le jeu et une pour le bonus.


Me suis trompé de topic....

----------


## Baalim

South park l'annale du destin à 16€
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/sout...ay-key--3052-1

----------


## odji

Wonderbox Games Bundle  chez otaku
https://otakubundle.com/latest/bundles/wonderbox-1

a peu pres tout leurs jeux dans ce lot: https://store.steampowered.com/curator/33017158

mantis burn racing chez https://www.chrono.gg

----------


## Baalim

Atari vault 1.97€
https://www.dreamgame.com/atari-vaul...amecom&acc=464

Armikrog à 2.5€
https://www.dlgamer.com/eu/games/buy-armikrog-38894

Hs mais ezPDF reader est gratos aujourd'hui sur android. Très bon programme.

Starpoint gemini warlords à 8€
https://store.steampowered.com/app/4...mini_Warlords/

Sins of solar empire trinity à 3000 points sur chrono.gg

Project cars 2 à 20€
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/proj...am-key--3321-1

Eagle flight à 5€
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/eagl...am-key--3579-1

Outcast second contact à 5.82€
https://www.play-asia.com/outcast-se.../70c5iz?tagid=

----------


## odji

on ne l'arrete plus le Sergej110!
IG  Indie Side Out https://www.indiegala.com/indie-side-out-steam-bundle

----------


## Roland Flure

Je lis le thread bien plus que je participe, mais là ça peut valoir le coup :

Possibilité de choper *Battle For Azeroth* pour *20€* sur *CDiscount*.
Créer un nouveau compte CDiscount.Mettre l'essai de _CDiscount à volonté_ dans le panier.Mettre Battle for Azeroth (35€) dans le panier (fonctionne aussi avec d'autres jeux).Au moment du paiement, entrer le code *WELCOME15* qui offre une réduc' de 15€ dès 30€ d'achat.Livraison ultra rapide grâce au _CDiscount à volonté_.*Penser à désactiver l'essai de CDiscount à volonté pour pas avoir une mauvaise surprise à la fin du mois.*

----------


## Baalim

Armigrog encore moins cher, à 1.95€
https://www.gamebillet.com/armikrog

Banner saga 3 a 19.76€ avec en prime un bon d'achat de 15 € à valoir sur un achat de 30 €
https://fr.gamestore.razer.com/jeux/...-3-835839.html

Même chose pour dead cells à 16€ environ

----------


## pesos

> Banner saga 3 a 19.76€ avec en prime un bon d'achat de 15 € à valoir sur un achat de 30 €
> https://fr.gamestore.razer.com/jeux/...-3-835839.html


J'attends sagement qu'il passe dans le Monthly  ::P:

----------


## odji

vanquish et bayonetta pour 11 balles chez bundlestar.
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...-vanquish-pack

----------


## Oldnoobie

Si c'est pour se distraire avec une demi-molle, avec 11 balles on a quoi en allant au bois ?




(et sinon Fallout 4 GOTY à 30€ sur Steam).

----------


## Magnarrok

Une demi léchouille ?

----------


## Oldnoobie

Top bon plan, Sniper Elite 4 pour 7€ sur le topic achat/vente. C'est beau la revente de bundles (le prochain monthly), quand ça prend un peu les gens pour des cons.

----------


## fletch2099

Metal Gear Solid V: The Definitive Experience	81%	5,55 €	
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/meta...am-key--2857-3

Tom Clancy's The Division	84%	7,99 €	
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/tom-...ay-key--2631-1

TEKKEN 7	67%	16,66 €	
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/tekk...am-key--3163-1

The Elder Scrolls Online: Morrowind	56%	8,88 €	
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/the-...wnload--1036-4

Conan Exiles	50%	19,99 €	
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/cona...am-key--3338-1

The Surge	70%	11,99 €	
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/the-...am-key--3200-1

Middle-earth: Shadow of War	73%	15,99 €	
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/midd...am-key--3190-1

Warhammer 40,000: Dawn of War III	79%	8,38 €	
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/warh...am-key--3193-1

Anno 1404 - Gold Edition	78%	3,33 €	
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/anno...ay-key--2189-1

Pillars of Eternity II: Deadfire	30%	31,99 €	
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/pill...am-key--3628-1

The Elder Scrolls III: Morrowind® Game of the Year Edition	56%	6,66 €
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/the-...am-key--1354-1

The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion GOTY Edition Deluxe	56%	8,88 €
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/the-...am-key--2951-1

----------


## Baalim

Groupees space bundle en préco
https://groupees.com/space4

----------


## h0verfly

> Groupees space bundle en préco
> https://groupees.com/space4


C'est la première fois que je vois ça, on ne sait pas ce qu'il y aura dedans c'est ça?

----------


## Baalim

> C'est la première fois que je vois ça, on ne sait pas ce qu'il y aura dedans c'est ça?


Ouaip. La préco se fait à prix réduit mais à l'aveugle. Contrairement au humble monthly le bundle peut toujours être acheté une fois le contenu révélé mais à un tarif supérieur.

----------


## odji

> C'est la première fois que je vois ça, on ne sait pas ce qu'il y aura dedans c'est ça?


regarde les precedents pour te faire une idée:
https://groupees.com/space3 https://groupees.com/space2 https://groupees.com/space

----------


## h0verfly

Ok merci pour vos réponses.

----------


## Baalim

Act of war direct action à 0.63€
https://www.gamebillet.com/act-of-war-direct-action

----------


## Baalim

Pour ceux qui ne sont pas abonnés twitch prime, antihero à 3.66€ avec le code summer18
https://www.voidu.com/en/antihero

Le très subtil unloved pour 2€ 
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/unloved

----------


## Baalim

Plusieurs shmup Taito en promo sur Android (Darius sp, rayforce, raygun, space invaders etc)

Mention spéciale à Darius SP à 2.09€

Fortnite dispo sur les téléphones compatibles.

Megaman collection à 4.44€
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/mega...am-key--2884-1
Le second volume à 8.88€

----------


## odji

lundi chez IG aussi:
https://www.indiegala.com/monday-mot...m-games-bundle

----------


## Baalim

Blood & gold : caribbean @ 4€ chez gog :

https://www.gog.com/game/blood_gold_caribbean


Rime 11.9€
https://www.gamersgate.com/DD-RIME/rime

----------


## odji

2 turok pour 11 balles https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/turok-bundle
2 system chock pour 3 balles https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/system-shock-pack
1 neon chrome pour 5 balles https://www.chrono.gg/

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> 2 turok pour 11 balles https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/turok-bundle
> 2 system chock pour 3 balles https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/system-shock-pack
> 1 neon chrome pour 5 balles https://www.chrono.gg/

----------


## odji

bon si tu veux du gratuit:
https://store.steampowered.com/app/222880/Insurgency/
offert pendant 2 jours, apres redevient payant.

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Merci, ça m'évitera de ramasser d'autres balles!  ::P:

----------


## odji

a ton service  :;):

----------


## odji

je respecte la regle des plus de 22 minutes:
https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/p/gunspinning-vr/
offert encore qq heures sur pc et xbox

----------


## Eskimon

Insurgency en free to keep pendant 48h (mais je sais pas quand ça a commencé, il reste ptet que 22 minutes j'en sais rien)

 https://store.steampowered.com/app/222880/Insurgency/

EDIT : J'ai rien dit, ça a déjà été posté quelques messages au dessus j'avais pas refresh correctement !

----------


## SeanRon

> Insurgency en free to keep pendant 48h (mais je sais pas quand ça a commencé, il reste ptet que 22 minutes j'en sais rien)
> 
>  https://store.steampowered.com/app/222880/Insurgency/
> 
> EDIT : J'ai rien dit, ça a déjà été posté quelques messages au dessus j'avais pas refresh correctement !


 ::wub::  je vais en profiter pour ramener du monde dessus ! ce jeu mérite.

----------


## Baalim

Sword legacy omen à 11.51€
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games...egacy-omen-pc/

----------


## McCauley

> je vais en profiter pour ramener du monde dessus ! ce jeu mérite.


J'approuve cet homme  :;):

----------


## odji

un bundle de dlc pour un jeu f2p chez otaku:
https://otakubundle.com/latest/bundles/battlerush-1

https://store.steampowered.com/app/734580/BattleRush/
en fait, c'est les 10 dlc pour ce jeu.

probablement pour faire de la pub pour le battlerush2

----------


## FB74

Jackbox Party:  :tired: 
https://www.humblebundle.com/games/jackbox-party-bundle

----------


## odji

edit: le chrono du jour  ::): 

https://www.chrono.gg/ miner meltdown en pack

----------


## FB74

> HB revient:
> https://www.humblebundle.com/games/jackbox-party-bundle


T'es grillé mon gars, complètement cramé.  :Cigare:

----------


## Maalak

Pas de quoi être fier, ç'a l'air aussi pourri que les bons plans de Baalim ce truc.  :tired:

----------


## FB74

> Pas de quoi être fier, ç'a l'air aussi pourri que les bons plans de Baalim ce truc.


Et encore, Baalim est en vacances depuis quelques temps.  :tired:

----------


## Baalim

> Et encore, Baalim est en vacances depuis quelques temps.


Les bons plans aussi.

----------


## Setzer

Ben quoi,  c'est bien les jackbox party!

----------


## Epikoienkore

> Pas de quoi être fier, ç'a l'air aussi pourri que les bons plans de Baalim ce truc.


Pourtant dans le genre on fait difficilement mieux ! Dans l'esprit c'est Burger Quizz puissance dix, avec en plus l'esprit bien tordu.
Problème : les jeux sont truffés de jeux de mots et autres calembourgs hilarants, mais seul le premier opus a été localisé...

----------


## Baalim

Trainz 2009 gratos :
http://ts2009.trainzportal.com/free/

Si vous omettez le fait que nous sommes en 2018, c'est un bon plan.

J'ignore s'ils l'ont patché mais Seven : the days long gone deluxe est à 12€
https://www.dlgamer.com/eu/games/buy...-edition-46250

----------


## Rouxbarbe

The Hunter : Call of the Wild à son lowest (-50% -> 14.99€) sur une petite boutique en ligne : https://store.steampowered.com/app/5...l_of_the_Wild/

C'est legit ?  ::unsure:: 

 ::ninja::

----------


## Maalak

> Pourtant dans le genre on fait difficilement mieux ! Dans l'esprit c'est Burger Quizz puissance dix, avec en plus l'esprit bien tordu.
> Problème : les jeux sont truffés de jeux de mots et autres calembourgs hilarants, mais seul le premier opus a été localisé...


Ouais, possible, mais faut quand même aimer.
Et puis surtout, comme tu dis, sans traduction en français, ça enlève quand même pas mal d'intérêt pour beaucoup de monde.  ::sad::

----------


## pipoop

> The Hunter : Call of the Wild à son lowest (-50% -> 14.99€) sur une petite boutique en ligne : https://store.steampowered.com/app/5...l_of_the_Wild/
> 
> C'est legit ?


Ca respecte la règle des 22min?

----------


## Xchroumfph

> Ouais, possible, mais faut quand même aimer.


Pour se prendre toute la série oui ! Mais l'un des derniers suffit amplement.

Sinon, vivement le bundle avec Fifa 12, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17, 18... youpi

----------


## Flad

Il est bien FIFA Youpi ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Pourtant dans le genre on fait difficilement mieux ! Dans l'esprit c'est Burger Quizz puissance dix, avec en plus l'esprit bien tordu.
> Problème : les jeux sont truffés de jeux de mots et autres calembourgs hilarants, mais seul le premier opus a été localisé...


Steam me dit que même le premier est seulement dispo en VO.
Faut avoir un bon niveau en anglais, parce qu'il s'agit non seulement de comprendre mais aussi de répondre dans le délai imparti...

----------


## pitmartinz

Je crois que c'est dans le 2 ou tu peux te créer ta propre liste de questions... (à Quiplash en tout cas, le meilleur jeu du lot imho), du coup tu peux te créer une liste en français pour tes amis qui ne maîtrisent pas du tout l'anglais.

----------


## Magnarrok

> Il est bien FIFA Youpi ?


FIFA Youpin.

 ::ninja::

----------


## Epikoienkore

> Steam me dit que même le premier est seulement dispo en VO.
> Faut avoir un bon niveau en anglais, parce qu'il s'agit non seulement de comprendre mais aussi de répondre dans le délai imparti...


Ah merde, j'avais pas été voir ce qu'il en est.
De mon côté j'ai la version boîte française du 1er, donc forcément je pensais que la localisation était dispo pour le 1er épisode...  ::(:

----------


## Oldnoobie

Ah pour ça Steam est la plaie, j'ai l impression que bon nombre d intégration de jeux pré-steam se traduisent (lol) par la disparition pure et simple de la VF

----------


## Mastaba

> The Hunter : Call of the Wild à son lowest (-50% -> 14.99€) sur une petite boutique en ligne : https://store.steampowered.com/app/5...l_of_the_Wild/
> 
> C'est legit ?


Je connait pas, c'est un site gris indonésien?
Je me méfierais.

----------


## Baalim

Nouvel indie gala
https://www.indiegala.com/indie-reve...eogames-bundle

Avec seraph, deployment et we are the dwarves notamment.

----------


## odji

> Je connait pas, c'est un site gris indonésien?
> Je me méfierais.


ca doit pas etre un store tres legit (ils prennent 30% de comm!), car par exemple le prochain titre indie Call of Duty Black Ops 4 ne sera pas proposé dessus (  jeuxactu.com/call-of-duty-black-ops-4-le-jeu-ne-sera-pas-propose-sur-steam-113867.htm )

----------


## odji

BROKE PROTOCOL: Online City RPG
https://store.steampowered.com/app/6...line_City_RPG/ 
offert pour une durée limité ( de plus de 22minutes)

----------


## odji

quelques titres deja vu chez IG il me semble mais ca tient la route (pour les fans de shoot em up particulierement)

https://otakubundle.com/latest/bundles/otakubundle-32

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Ca respecte la règle des 22min?


Oui, j'ai attendu 22 minutes après avoir reçu l'info avant de poster le bon plan. Histoire d'avoir le temps de recouper les sources, travail journalistique tout ça... #jenesuispasbaalim

----------


## fletch2099

> Nouvel indie gala
> https://www.indiegala.com/indie-reve...eogames-bundle
> 
> Avec seraph, deployment et we are the dwarves notamment.


nan mais oh, tu vas aller en vacances oui! C'est marqué dans le titre!

----------


## Jughurta

*Dishonored* à 1.99€ et *Rage* au même prix chez Fanatical à condition d'installer le Fanatical Assistant qui est une extension pour navigateur.

----------


## jopopoe

La même chose pour Evil Within et je signe direct !

----------


## odji

> La même chose pour Evil Within et je signe direct !


j'en prendrai pour 1 dollar!

----------


## Baalim

Promo konami chez wgs avec notamment un lords of shadow 2 deluxe à 5$
https://www.wingamestore.com/showcase/Konami-Sale/

----------


## pesos

> Promo konami chez wgs avec notamment un lords of shadow 2 deluxe à 5$
> https://www.wingamestore.com/showcase/Konami-Sale/


Achetez plutôt le 1er qui est bien meilleur  ::ninja::

----------


## RUPPY

> Achetez plutôt le 1er qui est bien meilleur


Je confirme : j'ai adoré le 1er et pas accroché du tout au deuxième  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Baalim

Vous ne l'avez pas tous déjà, le premier ?
Il a déjà été bradé un nombre incalculable de fois.

Underrail à 6$ chez GoG
https://www.gog.com/game/underrail

Fallout 4 non goty à 6.6£
https://uk.gamesplanet.com/game/fall...am-key--2838-1

----------


## PoOpsS

Battlefield 1 Revolution (Jeu + Season Pass) (Dématérialisé - Origin)
https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B074WQPNF4

----------


## pesos

Il y a aussi *Battlefront 2* à 19,99€.

----------


## Graouu

Bon le Origin premier access on le considère comme un bon plan ou pas à 14.99e par mois ? Faut aimer les licences origin bien sur fifa BF etc... Y a SW Battlefront 2 dedans en plus.... Et sans engagement en plus. J'avoue que pour le nouveau BF je vais peut être me laisser tenter.

Du coup est ce un bon plan pour Origin sur le long terme, la loc de catalogue plutôt que la vente ? Est ce que ces conneries ne vont pas finir par tuer le JV en atrophiant le marché et la créativité ?

----------


## Baalim

Histoire de faire le solo vite fait alors parce que ce second sw m'a donné l'impression d'être parfois une régression par rapport au premier opus.


Promo asmodée  chez IG avec wild rts en cadeau bonus

https://www.indiegala.com/store/asmodee-games

----------


## Syn0k

Orwell gratuit sur le Humble Store.

----------


## azruqh

> Orwell gratuit sur le Humble Store.


Merci Syn0k !!!  :Bave:

----------


## toufmag

> Orwell gratuit sur le Humble Store.


Une clé  0IA70-BNL57-KGVV9

----------


## KVD

J'utilise la clé, donc j'en file une autre : 0N0WJ-I94FZ-Z2J3Z

----------


## Myope

> J'utilise la clé, donc j'en file une autre : 0N0WJ-I94FZ-Z2J3Z


Merci.  ::):

----------


## odji

allez, moi aussi je rince gratos:
Orwell 3FKMC-653TF-E3HQK

----------


## Bibik

Promo du Week-end sur l'éditeur Spike Chunsoft, c'est à dire les VN Steins;Gate, Danganronpa et Zero Escape. 

Le bundle *Danganronpa* 1+2 est à 14,38€
*Steins;Gate* à 10,79 et le *0* à 20,09

----------


## Baalim

Halo wars 2 pc/xbox à 8.78€
https://www.play-asia.com/halo-wars-...e-pc/13/70awct

Sur le même site : this is the police 2 à 10.51€

-75% sur burnout remastered pour les possesseurs dd premier qui est tout pareil mais c'est pas grave.

https://www.origin.com/fra/en-us/sto...ise-remastered

Battlefield gothic à 7€
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/batt...am-key--2974-1

Endica VII, un metroidvania tout pété mais de bonne volonté, à 39 centimes
https://store.steampowered.com/app/3...he_Dream_King/

 Superbomberman R à 19.38€ chez voidu avec SUMMER18
https://www.voidu.com/en/super-bomberman-r

----------


## Nakhu

Yo les canards en ce moment y'a jusqu'à -85% sur le store origin ( bf1 à 4,99 , la version revolution à 9,99€ et la plus part de leurs grosses franchises au alentours des 15-20 €)

----------


## odji

IG VR 29! Oh yeah!! La 3d, la réalité virtuelle!

https://www.indiegala.com/virtual-re...eogames-bundle

----------


## znokiss

> IG VR 29! Oh yeah!! La 3d, la réalité virtuelle!
> 
> https://www.indiegala.com/virtual-re...eogames-bundle


Wow  ::wub:: 
Les visuels  ::wub:: 
Les titres des jeux  ::wub:: 
Ça donne une putain d'envie d'acheter un casque et de partir explorer ce monde merveilleux de la VR.
Les graphismes putain. On est bien loin d'un Crysis d'il y a 11 ans !

Prenez Lone Pirate VR, j'en ai la mâchoire qui se décroche : 


Spoiler Alert! 





Future is now !

----------


## Flad

> Wow 
> Les visuels 
> Les titres des jeux 
> Ça donne une putain d'envie d'acheter un casque et de partir explorer ce monde merveilleux de la VR.
> Les graphismes putain. On est bien loin d'un Crysis d'il y a 11 ans !
> 
> Prenez Lone Pirate VR, j'en ai la mâchoire qui se décroche : 
> [spoiler2]https://steamcdn-a.akamaihd.net/stea...a2dbdedff8.png[/spoiler]
> Future is now !


GG le mélange des balises spoiler  ::P:

----------


## znokiss

Hein ?


Spoiler Alert! 




Spoiler Alert! 


 ::ninja::

----------


## Gorillaz

Ben moi aujourd'hui j'ai découvert http://isthereanydeal.com (qui est en OP certes, mais bon  ::rolleyes:: ), ben c'est trop bien, ce truc de fainéant  ::lol::

----------


## Eskimon

Quand c'est gratuit c'est pas cher, c'est cadeau pour vous ! Orwell : CQIE5-3TBPB-E079X

----------


## h0verfly

Merci pour l'annonce sur Origin, vais me prendre les dlcs de ME2 avant de le rattaquer.

Edit : et peut-être ceux du 3 aussi... et peut-être Andromeda aussi tiens.

----------


## pesos

Des promos sur les DLC des ME, c'est jour de fête  ::ninja::

----------


## h0verfly

> Des promos sur les DLC des ME, c'est jour de fête


Ouais je plaide coupable à 100%... que veux-tu. :ouaiouai:

----------


## pesos

Non t'as raison ils sont assez cool en plus. Je disais ça parce que c'est assez rare qu'ils fassent des reduc dessus  :;):

----------


## Graouu

J'ai un code 30% voidu sur première commande mais je vous le file seulement quand il restera 22 minutes pour rester dans le ton.

----------


## ercete

> Quand c'est gratuit c'est pas cher, c'est cadeau pour vous ! Orwell : CQIE5-3TBPB-E079X


Je prends volontiers ! merci !
J'essaierai de faire un petit retour sur le topic des jeux finis  :;):

----------


## Baalim

Promo gamescom chez ubi
https://store.ubi.com/fr/home

----------


## Graouu

> J'ai un code 30% voidu sur première commande mais je vous le file seulement quand il restera 22 minutes pour rester dans le ton.


Reste 50 minutes 
Your Special Voucher:  VD6878546  

Si vous payez paypal, il faut que les 2 adresses mails soient identiques. Vous pouvez m'offrir Shenmue pour me remercier. De rien.

----------


## Bibik

Apparemment c'est le même pour tous ce "special voucher" met MH world à 34,43€ et GTA 5 à un peu plus de 11€.

----------


## Gloppy

> Promo gamescom chez ubi
> https://store.ubi.com/fr/home


C'est fou que *Watch_Dogs 2* ne descende pas sous les 10 ni même les 15 euros... Ils en vendent encore à plein tarif ou quoi ?!

----------


## FixB

> Wow 
> Les visuels 
> Les titres des jeux 
> Ça donne une putain d'envie d'acheter un casque et de partir explorer ce monde merveilleux de la VR.
> Les graphismes putain. On est bien loin d'un Crysis d'il y a 11 ans !
> 
> Prenez Lone Pirate VR, j'en ai la mâchoire qui se décroche : 
> 
> 
> ...


Ceci dit, même les jeux 'normaux' dans leurs bundles ont la plupart du temps des graphismes ridicules et des titres encore pire... C'est pas lié a la VR  :;):

----------


## Gorillaz

> C'est fou que *Watch_Dogs 2* ne descende pas sous les 10 ni même les 15 euros... Ils en vendent encore à plein tarif ou quoi ?!


Hé hé j'attends comme toi une baisse de prix pour l'avoir entre 10 et 15 euros ... Ce sera pour une autre fois !

----------


## Mastaba

> Hé hé j'attends comme toi une baisse de prix pour l'avoir entre 10 et 15 euros ... Ce sera pour une autre fois !


https://www.leboncoin.fr/recherche/?...rice&order=asc

----------


## Magnarrok

> Hé hé j'attends comme toi une baisse de prix pour l'avoir entre 10 et 15 euros ... Ce sera pour une autre fois !


Si on met les ubipoint ça descend pas à moins de 14€ ?

----------


## Baalim

Rollercoaster tycoon world à 3.75€
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/ro...r-tycoon-world

----------


## Baalim

Smoke & sacrifice à 7.70€
https://www.wingamestore.com/product...and-Sacrifice/

----------


## Gorillaz

> https://www.leboncoin.fr/recherche/?...rice&order=asc


Oui enfin de l'occasion en dématérialisé, je me méfie toujours un peu




> Si on met les ubipoint ça descend pas à moins de 14€ ?


Kesako les ubipoints ?

De toute façon j'ai encore plein de jeux dans ma liste, dont le premier du nom ...

----------


## Baalim

> Oui enfin de l'occasion en dématérialisé, je me méfie toujours un peu
> 
> 
> Kesako les ubipoints ?
> 
> De toute façon j'ai encore plein de jeux dans ma liste, dont le premier du nom ...


Jouer à tes jeux sur uplay débloque des succès qui débloquent des points ubi.

Ces points peuvent être utilisés pour obtenir de petits dlc, des fonds d'écran ou encore être convertis en réduction -20%'sur la boutique.

Étrangement, je n'ai jamais réussi à les convertir en réduction.

----------


## acdctabs

Moi si et je confirme donc que ça fonctionne.

----------


## Mastaba

> Oui enfin de l'occasion en dématérialisé, je me méfie toujours un peu


J'ai eu W_D2 pour 15€ comme ca à l'époque mais c'était un code pour geforce experience, là ca a l'air d'être des boites sous cellophane. (ce qui m'intrigue, parce que le jeu n'était pas sorti en version physique)

----------


## Baalim

Icewind dale + planetscape torment a 6€
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...e-torment-pack

10% de rabais avec SUMMER10

Promo également sur les autres prod' du même éditeur : Baldur etc.

----------


## odji

ils portent bien leurs noms:   lazyguysbundle reviennent avec "BUNDLE 24: TRUE MIND"
http://www.lazyguysbundle.com/index.html

Il y a du rebundle mais quelques titres indies bien sympa  :;): 

2,08euros pour les 24 premieres heures, un peu plus cher apres.

----------


## Graouu

Shadow of the Tomb raider à 34.99e sur PC chez Auchan.

----------


## Baalim

> Shadow of the Tomb raider à 34.99e sur PC chez Auchan.


J'avais pas vu venir de tels rabais. J'ai dans l'idée que les précommandes sont décevantes.

----------


## RUPPY

> J'avais pas vu venir de tels rabais. J'ai dans l'idée que les précommandes sont décevantes.


D’après le peu que j'ai vu, cette suite ressemble au dernier opus c-a-d un tomb raider à Europark. Franchement, je pense que la license est morte (j’espère me tromper, sincèrement  ::sad:: )

----------


## Mastaba

35€ c'est un rabais?
Pour moi c'est le prix normal d'un jeu AAA au lançement.

10€ oui, c'est un rabais.

----------


## Baalim

> 35€ c'est un rabais?
> Pour moi c'est le prix normal d'un jeu AAA au lançement.
> 
> 10€ oui, c'est un rabais.


Ça, c'est pour toi. Les éditeurs ont, depuis, la nuit des temps une vision assez différente  ::siffle:: 


Darkwood à 8.39€
https://store.steampowered.com/app/274520/Darkwood/

----------


## Oldnoobie

Y a Farming Simulator 17 à 10 balles sur steam, ça c'est un rabais  ::P:  (c'est son prix le plus bas jamais).

----------


## Bibik

Auchan sont assez généreux sur les prix de précos en général, la force d'une grande enseigne j'imagine.

----------


## Cheshire

Dites il m'est arrivé un truc assez bizarre.

 J'ai acheté Rise of Industry récemment sur Fanatical. Quand j'ai voulu créer un compte, il m'a dit que l'adresse était déjà utilisée (j'avais oublié que c'était IndieGala renommé), du coup j'ai fait un reset de mot de passe et passé commande.

 Le montant m'a été débité peu après, et je suis passé en manual authorization (alors que je ne rentrais dans aucun des cas bizarres évoqués - vpn, carte sans code, etc.). Mais j'ai bien reçu ma clé quelques heures plus tard, qui fonctionne sans problème.

 Maintenant, le truc vraiment bizarre, c'est quand je regarde mon relevé bancaire : je vois bien une dépense, du bon montant, mais débitée par "Massimo Giglio, fanatical about HAIR". Qui est un... coiffeur situé à Londres, visiblement avec une bonne réputation.

 Je ne vois aucun rapport avec mon paiement (si ce n'est qu'il y a "Fanatical" dans les deux), je doute que ce coiffeur ait comme activité secondaire la vente de jeux sur Steam et n'ai pas trouvé de trace de gens ayant rencontré cette même situation. Mais force est de constater que j'ai bien reçu ma clé, tout ce qu'il y a de plus valide.

 Cela vous est-il déjà arrivé ? Quelqu'un a une explication rationnelle à proposer ?

----------


## Kargadum

> Dites il m'est arrivé un truc assez bizarre.
> 
>  J'ai acheté Rise of Industry récemment sur Fanatical. Quand j'ai voulu créer un compte, il m'a dit que l'adresse était déjà utilisée (j'avais oublié que c'était IndieGala renommé), du coup j'ai fait un reset de mot de passe et passé commande.
> 
>  Le montant m'a été débité peu après, et je suis passé en manual authorization (alors que je ne rentrais dans aucun des cas bizarres évoqués - vpn, carte sans code, etc.). Mais j'ai bien reçu ma clé quelques heures plus tard, qui fonctionne sans problème.
> 
>  Maintenant, le truc vraiment bizarre, c'est quand je regarde mon relevé bancaire : je vois bien une dépense, du bon montant, mais débitée par "Massimo Giglio, fanatical about HAIR". Qui est un... coiffeur situé à Londres, visiblement avec une bonne réputation.
> 
>  Je ne vois aucun rapport avec mon paiement (si ce n'est qu'il y a "Fanatical" dans les deux), je doute que ce coiffeur ait comme activité secondaire la vente de jeux sur Steam et n'ai pas trouvé de trace de gens ayant rencontré cette même situation. Mais force est de constater que j'ai bien reçu ma clé, tout ce qu'il y a de plus valide.
> ...


LOL. Je ne peux pas t'aider, mais  c'est bundlestar qui a été renommé en Fanatical.

----------


## Galgu

> Dites il m'est arrivé un truc assez bizarre.
> 
>  J'ai acheté Rise of Industry récemment sur Fanatical. Quand j'ai voulu créer un compte, il m'a dit que l'adresse était déjà utilisée (j'avais oublié que c'était IndieGala renommé), du coup j'ai fait un reset de mot de passe et passé commande.
> 
>  Le montant m'a été débité peu après, et je suis passé en manual authorization (alors que je ne rentrais dans aucun des cas bizarres évoqués - vpn, carte sans code, etc.). Mais j'ai bien reçu ma clé quelques heures plus tard, qui fonctionne sans problème.
> 
>  Maintenant, le truc vraiment bizarre, c'est quand je regarde mon relevé bancaire : je vois bien une dépense, du bon montant, mais débitée par "Massimo Giglio, fanatical about HAIR". Qui est un... coiffeur situé à Londres, visiblement avec une bonne réputation.
> 
>  Je ne vois aucun rapport avec mon paiement (si ce n'est qu'il y a "Fanatical" dans les deux), je doute que ce coiffeur ait comme activité secondaire la vente de jeux sur Steam et n'ai pas trouvé de trace de gens ayant rencontré cette même situation. Mais force est de constater que j'ai bien reçu ma clé, tout ce qu'il y a de plus valide.
> ...


Très bizarre en effet. Peut-être que ta banque a associé Fanatical à ce lieu pour une raison obscure ? tu peux mettre une capture d'écran pour qu'on constate ?

----------


## Wulfstan

> Je ne vois aucun rapport avec mon paiement (si ce n'est qu'il y a "Fanatical" dans les deux), je doute que ce coiffeur ait comme activité secondaire la vente de jeux sur Steam et n'ai pas trouvé de trace de gens ayant rencontré cette même situation. Mais force est de constater que j'ai bien reçu ma clé, tout ce qu'il y a de plus valide.
> 
> Cela vous est-il déjà arrivé ? Quelqu'un a une explication rationnelle à proposer ?


La confusion est sans doute au niveau bancaire, étant donné la présence de Fanatical dans les deux noms d'entreprise. Erreur d'affichage dans le relevé ou réelle erreur de destinataire pour l'argent versé, là c'est une autre histoire. Je serais toi, j'écrirais un mail à Fanatical pour leur expliquer la situation, avec capture d'écran à l'appui, ça va forcément les intéresser s'ils ne sont pas déjà au courant.

----------


## Cheshire

> LOL. Je ne peux pas t'aider, mais  c'est bundlestar qui a été renommé en Fanatical.


 Hm possible je me perds avec tous ces shops...  :^_^: 

 Pour les captures d'écran (il n'y a vraiment pas d’ambiguïté...) :



Spoiler Alert! 










 La dépense est bien associée à la catégorie "Divertissement" par contre (sauf si un coiffeur est considéré comme du divertissement ?...)

 L'erreur au niveau de la banque reste le plus probable, en effet...

----------


## Baalim

Kult, heretic kingdom à 0.5€
https://www.gamersgate.com/DD-KHK/kult-heretic-kingdoms

Subaeria à 8€
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/suba...am-key--3617-1

Jydge Android à 2.39 €
Kenshō, joli casse tête Android, est actuellement soldé à 0.89€

----------


## nova

> Hm possible je me perds avec tous ces shops... 
> 
>  Pour les captures d'écran (il n'y a vraiment pas d’ambiguïté...) :
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> ...


La question est de savoir qui a recu le fric. A mon sens c'est bien fanatical le vendeur de jeu video. Mais bon sait on jamais  ::ninja::

----------


## Gloppy

Salut tout le monde !

*Star Wars Battlefront II* est actuellement vendu à -67%, soit 13.33 CAN$ (environ 9.30 euros) sur le site canadien d'Origin. 
https://www.origin.com/can/fr-fr/sto...-battlefront-2

Comme je ne jouerai jamais au mode en ligne, ça me paraît être un bon prix pour se faire plaisir dans la campagne solo. 

Problème : mes tentatives d'achat via Paypal (en passant par un VPN canadien) se soldent par des erreurs. 

Quelqu'un aurait une méthode pour que l'achat sur Origin Canada depuis la France fonctionne ?

NB : je sais que les VPN sont "frown upon" sur le topic donc je vire mon message si nécessaire.

----------


## Baalim

Naru shippu shippu revolution 5€
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/naru...am-key--2658-1

----------


## Graouu

> Salut tout le monde !
> 
> *Star Wars Battlefront II* est actuellement vendu à -67%, soit 13.33 CAN$ (environ 9.30 euros) sur le site canadien d'Origin. 
> https://www.origin.com/can/fr-fr/sto...-battlefront-2
> 
> Comme je ne jouerai jamais au mode en ligne, ça me paraît être un bon prix pour se faire plaisir dans la campagne solo. 
> 
> Problème : mes tentatives d'achat via Paypal (en passant par un VPN canadien) se soldent par des erreurs. 
> 
> ...


A l'époque sur Origin mexique, je tentais ce truc là : Tu déconnectes ton vpn pour le paiement paypal (d'ailleurs sincèrement j'éviterai à ta place tout paiement par vpn de toute manière) et là çà passait. A voir si çà marche encore.

----------


## Baalim

> Salut tout le monde !
> 
> *Star Wars Battlefront II* est actuellement vendu à -67%, soit 13.33 CAN$ (environ 9.30 euros) sur le site canadien d'Origin. 
> https://www.origin.com/can/fr-fr/sto...-battlefront-2
> 
> Comme je ne jouerai jamais au mode en ligne, ça me paraît être un bon prix pour se faire plaisir dans la campagne solo. 
> 
> Problème : mes tentatives d'achat via Paypal (en passant par un VPN canadien) se soldent par des erreurs. 
> 
> ...


 sinon tu peux tenter ta chance avec une version un peu plus chère sur Amazon US à 14$.
https://www.amazon.com/Star-Wars-Bat.../dp/B072BC5NCY

----------


## pesos

Ou encore amazon.de si tu n'es pas trop pressé...

----------


## Gloppy

Merci pour vos conseils !
(Je referai une nouvelle tentative plus tard et sinon j'attendrai encore un peu, c'est pas comme si mon backlog était épuisé...)

Edit : ça a fonctionné en utilisant simplement Edge et pas mon Firefox habituel bourré de modules protecteurs. Merci Micro$oft !  ::):

----------


## odji

15balles le shadow of war chez votre coiffeur préféré:
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/mi...-shadow-of-war

----------


## Kargadum

> 15balles le shadow of war chez votre coiffeur préféré:
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/mi...-shadow-of-war


Il coupe aussi les prix apparemment.  :Drum:

----------


## Oldnoobie

Si y avait un permis de blaguer, tu rentrais à pied.

----------


## Baalim

Vampyr et son add on à 37.5$ chez chrono.gg

----------


## Baalim

Homeworld desert of kekchose à 14$ chez gog
Avec d'autres promotions :
https://www.gog.com/promo/20180820_w...FR&utm_term=FR

----------


## azack

Pes 2019 à 29,16 € chez  Humble Bundle
26,24€ pour les pig... abonnés monthly, je suis passé à la caisse  :B):

----------


## odji

-80% sur pukepuke demon, le darksouls russe:
https://store.steampowered.com/app/8...ukePuke_Demon/

/badjoke off

----------


## Florian L

_Automodération ptit gris_

CDkeys.com = marché gris = pas ici

----------


## Shapa

L'intention est bonne par contre en général on évite les magasins dit gris ainsi que les liens d'affiliation.

----------


## FB74

Un Baalim Bundle ce soir ?  :tired: 

Avec la SexTape de Baalim pour 20 $ ?  :tired:  ²

----------


## Oldnoobie

Roh ça ferait un super titre de topic. 
_Bons plans : le topic des dits gris._

----------


## Nosdeuxo

20% de réduction chez Voidu sur tout le site avec le code _24H_, valable... 24h comme vous l'avez deviné.

----------


## Getz

> 20% de réduction chez Voidu sur tout le site avec le code _24H_, valable... 24h comme vous l'avez deviné.


T'es sur que c'est pas 24 minutes?  :Cafe2:

----------


## znokiss

En tout cas, les calembours sont de niveau "20 Minutes".

----------


## Valenco

Tant que ce n'est pas du niveau "Minute"...

----------


## Baalim

Ni no kuni 2, 27€
https://www.indiegala.com/crackerjack

----------


## Valenco

> Ni no kuni 2, 27€
> https://www.indiegala.com/crackerjack


J'avais lu Ni no Kuni 2,27 €... ::|: 

Je rebouche le champagne.

----------


## odji

50 jeux pour 50euros chez gmg: https://www.greenmangaming.com/games...rity-bundle-pc
c'est pour la charité.

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> 50 jeux pour 50euros chez gmg: https://www.greenmangaming.com/games...rity-bundle-pc
> c'est pour la charité.


Franchement, y'a pas mal de truc de qualitay dans ce bundle, ca vaut le coup pour quelqu'un qui n'a pas les jeux.

----------


## Silver

Promo pour la rentrée chez Paradox jusqu'au 23 août :
https://www.paradoxplaza.com/on-sale/

Il y a du gros rabais.  :;):

----------


## FB74

Bundle Baalim Horror Bundle !!!  :Vibre: 
https://www.humblebundle.com/spooky-horror-bundle-2018

Yomawari dans le BTA.

----------


## Jughurta

Ce 1er pallier absolument inintéressant dont le meilleur jeu a été offert l'année dernière.  ::sad::

----------


## bbd

Ne coupons pas les cheveux en 4, Rise of Industry est à 13,86€ chez Fanatical avec le code SUMMER10 (et c'est encore valable pour 4,18 x 22 minutes)

----------


## Kaede

> Bundle Baalim Horror Bundle !!! 
> https://www.humblebundle.com/spooky-horror-bundle-2018
> 
> Yomawari dans le BTA.


Faut valider l'achat avec confirmation via son téléphone portable maintenant, c'est quoi cette daube ?
Ca vous le fait aussi ?

En plus je me suis fait escroq' car le temps que ma commande soit validée, le BTA a changé du coup j'ai que le tier 1. Je pensais pas que c'était possible (normalement au moment où on démarre la procédure de paiement, le bundle est "garanti" pendant plusieurs minutes au moins). Et j'en peux plus de leurs captcha...

----------


## Nanaki

> Faut valider l'achat avec confirmation via son téléphone portable maintenant, c'est quoi cette daube ?
> Ca vous le fait aussi ?
> 
> En plus je me suis fait escroq' car le temps que ma commande soit validée, le BTA a changé du coup j'ai que le tier 1. J'ai la mega haine.


Tu peux rajouter l'argent manquant depuis la page ou tu as les clés du bundle pour arriver jusqu'au bta normalement (du moins avant on pouvais)

----------


## Kaede

Ouaip, j'ai tenté ça. Y a pas d'aide genre "ajoutez X€ pour accéder au tier 2" comme sur la page principale, allez savoir pourquoi.
J'ai dû *re*confirmer l'achat de 10 cents via mon téléphone (je m'étais déconnecté de rien du tout entretemps...)  :Boom: 
Enfin ç'a fonctionné...

J'ai quand même bien la mort contre ce système, les captcha au login et/ou à l'accès à la librairie, c'était déjà pénible, là c'est trop.
Qu'ils assument carrément et rendent obligatoire le 2FA via téléphone mobile, parce que _ça_, c'est juste une expérience utilisateur inacceptable.

----------


## Eradan

> Qu'ils assument carrément et rendent obligatoire le 2FA


Non merci.

----------


## Kaede

Ce que je voulais dire, c'est que c'est hypocrite, le truc est optionnel mais ils pourrissent la vie des gens qui ne l'utilisent pas (comme Steam : la vente en masse de cartes, même de 1 cents chacune, est une expérience atroce sans l'appli + le 2FA...).

edit : désolé pour le HS. Vite chercher une excuse. Ah oui : il n'y a pas de topic dédié Humble, comme pour Steam ou UPlay.

----------


## KiwiX

> 50 jeux pour 50euros chez gmg: https://www.greenmangaming.com/games...rity-bundle-pc
> c'est pour la charité.


Quelqu'un sait si c'est une clé unique qui débloque les 50 jeux ou si on peut séparer les clés, svp ?

----------


## odji

> Quelqu'un sait si c'est une clé unique qui débloque les 50 jeux ou si on peut séparer les clés, svp ?


clé unique,  je peux te delester de Peregrin si tu le souhaites  :;):

----------


## Eradan

> Ce que je voulais dire, c'est que c'est hypocrite, le truc est optionnel mais ils pourrissent la vie des gens qui ne l'utilisent pas (comme Steam : la vente en masse de cartes, même de 1 cents chacune, est une expérience atroce sans l'appli + le 2FA...).
> 
> edit : désolé pour le HS. Vite chercher une excuse. Ah oui : il n'y a pas de topic dédié Humble, comme pour Steam ou UPlay.


Hypocrite rien du tout. C'est justement fait pour pousser les gens au 2FA, qui permet de gratter un peu plus de données sur les utilisateurs. C'est aussi la raison pour laquelle Steam impose un délai arbitraire de 15 jours sur les échanges et les ventes quand on utilise pas le 2FA, et ce même sur les bons de réduction valables 7 jours. J'ai laissé pourrir un paquet de bons de réduction à cause de ça.

Exemple concret: je viens de recevoir un bon de -10% pour Guacamelee 2, valable jusqu'au 28 août. Si je veux en faire profiter un canard qui n'est pas déjà dans ma liste d'amis *depuis 1 an*, l'échange sera placé en attente 15 jours.



Steam gagne sur les deux tableaux: ils économisent de la thune sur le dos des réfractaires au 2FA, et ils récupèrent des données à monnayer sur celui des utilisateurs frustrés qui cèdent à la pression.

----------


## acdctabs

Ouais c'est trop des méchants !
Ils nous font croire que c'est pour éviter que nos comptes soient hackés alors que je suis sûr que c'est comme ma banque, ils font ça pour me prendre des sous encore plus.

----------


## BeaM

Doom a 5.69€ sur Wingamestore
https://www.wingamestore.com/product/5567/DOOM/

----------


## sousoupou

Coin!
Je l'ai déjà posté dans la section vente mais si un canard veut se délester de son Yowamari du dernier humble, je suis là (paiement PayPal).
Merci les canards  :;):

----------


## Wingi

> Coin!
> Je l'ai déjà posté dans la section vente mais si un canard veut se délester de son Yowamari du dernier humble, je suis là (paiement PayPal).
> Merci les canards


Je comprends l'intérêt de la manœuvre, mais franchement, payer qq euros à un canard contre un jeu, ou bien 8$ à une boutique et faire vivre les gens, est-ce que ça vaut vraiment la poignée d'euros économisés ?

Mon but est pas de lancer un débat, j'attire l'attention des gens habitués aux bundles sur cette course à la braderie (initiée par le principe même du bundle, certes). 

A y réfléchir, ça me parait même bizarre qu'on interdise les sites gris, mais qu'on laisse passer ce genre de transactions sur le topic. 
Bref, my 2 cents j'ai posé ça là, je laisse chacun se faire son opinion, en fonction de ses convictions/situation personnelle.

----------


## SeigneurAo

> Je comprends l'intérêt de la manœuvre, mais franchement, payer qq euros à un canard contre un jeu, ou bien 8$ à une boutique et faire vivre les gens, est-ce que ça vaut vraiment la poignée d'euros économisés ?
> 
> Mon but est pas de lancer un débat, j'attire l'attention des gens habitués aux bundles sur cette course à la braderie (initiée par le principe même du bundle, certes). 
> 
> A y réfléchir, ça me parait même bizarre qu'on interdise les sites gris, mais qu'on laisse passer ce genre de transactions sur le topic. 
> Bref, my 2 cents j'ai posé ça là, je laisse chacun se faire son opinion, en fonction de ses convictions/situation personnelle.


Les sites gris obtiennent les clés par des moyens douteux, la différence est là.

Dans le cas qui nous occupe, ce n'est ni plus ni moins qu'un marché de l'occasion, mais dématérialisé. Est-ce que ça te fait tiquer quand quelqu'un revend telle ou telle boîte physique d'un jeu ? On interdit LeBonCoin ?

Une transaction entre canards va permettre à l'un d'économiser quelques euros, à l'autre de ne pas garder un jeu qui va juste enrichir son backlog sans jamais y toucher. L'éditeur n'est pas lésé puisqu'il a touché la somme prévue par le bundle.
Je peine à y voir une quelconque malice.

----------


## sousoupou

> Je comprends l'intérêt de la manœuvre, mais franchement, payer qq euros à un canard contre un jeu, ou bien 8$ à une boutique et faire vivre les gens, est-ce que ça vaut vraiment la poignée d'euros économisés ?
> 
> Mon but est pas de lancer un débat, j'attire l'attention des gens habitués aux bundles sur cette course à la braderie (initiée par le principe même du bundle, certes). 
> 
> A y réfléchir, ça me parait même bizarre qu'on interdise les sites gris, mais qu'on laisse passer ce genre de transactions sur le topic. 
> Bref, my 2 cents j'ai posé ça là, je laisse chacun se faire son opinion, en fonction de ses convictions/situation personnelle.


Je comprends ton point de vue mais cela ne m'intéresse ni de mettre autant dans ce jeu ni de me retrouver avec 50 jeux auxquels je ne jouerai jamais.

J'ai arrêté d'acheter compulsivement les bundle (tout ça à cause de l'influence néfaste d'un certain Baa**m  ::ninja:: ) le jour où j'ai compté mes clés inutilisées. J'en avais plus d'une centaine et je n'ai même pas réussi à en donner (je dis bien donner) la moitié sur le topic des généreux...

Je sais bien que plein de canards se retrouvent dans le même cas donc au moins ils peuvent récupérer quelques euros sur leurs clés inutilisées ou même prendre le tiers 2 ou 3 sachant qu'ils pourront regagner un peu de sous après. Et donc faire une vente en plus pour la charité  :Cigare: 

Mais je le répète, je conçois tout à fait ta position  :;):

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Ce que je voulais dire, c'est que c'est hypocrite, le truc est optionnel mais ils pourrissent la vie des gens qui ne l'utilisent pas (comme Steam : la vente en masse de cartes, même de 1 cents chacune, est une expérience atroce sans l'appli + le 2FA...).
> 
> edit : désolé pour le HS. Vite chercher une excuse. Ah oui : il n'y a pas de topic dédié Humble, comme pour Steam ou UPlay.


Parce que Humble n'est pas un DRM-plate-forme de jeux. Excuse refusée. Modocloche pour achat de jeux de merde et excuse bidon.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> A y réfléchir, ça me parait même bizarre qu'on interdise les sites gris, mais qu'on laisse passer ce genre de transactions sur le topic. 
> Bref, my 2 cents j'ai posé ça là, je laisse chacun se faire son opinion, en fonction de ses convictions/situation personnelle.


Attention, t'es en train de chercher à faire rentrer de la déontologie sur ce topic.   :Carton: 
Je rappelle qu'il a été tranché par la modération la faculté de se concerter pour se partager l'achat d'un bundle caritatif.  :Manif: 
Depuis, ce topic est une antre du marchandage et on est prié de laisser sa dignité au vestiaire. 

Comme je trouve ça crevant d'avoir raison seul contre la foule, j'ai suivi la nouvelle consigne. 
Du coup, là, je suis intéressé par* The Black Death et Serial Cleaner* et je me contrefous de GamesAid Charity, donc si on peut se découper le bundle à 50€, pas de souci.
Et encore c'est un mauvais exemple, car en général on arrive à couper en 3 des bundles à 4€.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> j'attire l'attention des gens habitués aux bundles sur cette course à la braderie (initiée par le principe même du bundle, certes).


Une course très saine qui permet à chacun de se retrouver avec juste les jeux qu'il veut et non à pourrir son steam avec des merdes, à faire gonfler son backlog inutilement et à encourager la production de jeux de merde en les achetant parce qu'ils sont packés avec un ou deux trucs bien.

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Ni no kuni 2, 27€
> https://www.indiegala.com/crackerjack


Pauvre Ni  ::cry::

----------


## Calys

::XD::

----------


## Wingi

_Eki Eki patang !_

----------


## Valenco

> Pauvre Ni


T'es con.  ::P:

----------


## trynyty

J'ai vu sur dealabs que la starter pack de for honor était offerte ce soir sur steam à 19h00.




> Avec la sortie du nouveau mode PVE "Arcade" qui oppose les joueurs à des vagues de monstres, Ubisoft profite de la Gamescom pour distribuer le jeu gratuitement du 22 aout 19h au 27 aout 19H... A vos épées !!!
> 
> Pour être un joueur relativement assidu de For Honor, le jeu était très poussif au début (c'était quasiment impossible de finir une partie... :')) mais il va dans le bon sens et les ajouts en ont fait finalement un très bon jeu.
> 
> Contenu de la starter edition :
> 
> "For Honor Starter Edition donne accès au jeu complet, au mode Histoire et à tous les modes JcJ, avec un système de déblocage des héros différent. Dans cette FAQ, nous reviendrons sur les différences entre la Starter Edition et l'édition standard de For Honor.
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Baalim

Majesco throwback bundle :
https://www.indiegala.com/majesco-th...k-steam-bundle

Triple town 2$
https://www.gog.com/game/triple_town

----------


## Oldnoobie

throwback c'est les merdes que tu jettes et qui reviennent de la poubelle ?

----------


## Kaede

Mauvaise langue, va, il y a quelques bons jeux dans ce bundle (DD Neon, Costume Quest 2, TrickStyle, A boy and his blob).

----------


## Evilblacksheep

A boy and his blob est atroce.

----------


## La Chouette

> A boy and his blob est atroce.


Je comprendrai jamais ce que les gens trouvent à ce jeu.

----------


## Baalim

Tekken 7 à 16.66€
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/tekk...am-key--3163-1

The fan 2.59€
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/the-...am-key--3224-1

----------


## FB74

*American Truck Simulator Gold Edition* à 8.99 euros sur Fanatical:
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/am...simulator-gold

Pour ceux qui aiment les routiers avec du gros matos.  :Cigare:

----------


## Flad

Humble spooky horror bundle : 
https://www.humblebundle.com/spooky-...s_tile_index_1

----------


## Baalim

> Humble spooky horror bundle : 
> https://www.humblebundle.com/spooky-...s_tile_index_1


Cet homme est un scandale !

Je le savais.

----------


## Flad

> Cet homme est un scandale !
> 
> Je le savais.


J'ai eu peur en voyant le bundle, je viens juste de me prendre Bioshock HD pour avoir enfin les 3.
Mais le pallier est plus élevé que la promo steam en ce moment.

----------


## Baalim

Fully loaded 5 bundle a 2.09€
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...oaded-5-bundle


Avec notamment shelter, the purrring quest et spirit of xanadu.

----------


## machiavel24

> Je comprendrai jamais ce que les gens trouvent à ce jeu.

----------


## FB74

> Humble spooky horror bundle : 
> https://www.humblebundle.com/spooky-...s_tile_index_1


Déjà dit.  :Tap:

----------


## Flad

> Déjà dit.


Possible, je lis jamais ce topic  ::ninja::

----------


## Mastaba

> Je comprends l'intérêt de la manœuvre, mais franchement, payer qq euros à un canard contre un jeu, ou bien 8$ à une boutique et faire vivre les gens, est-ce que ça vaut vraiment la poignée d'euros économisés ?
> 
> *Mon but est pas de lancer un débat*, j'attire l'attention des gens habitués aux bundles sur cette course à la braderie (initiée par le principe même du bundle, certes). 
> 
> A y réfléchir, ça me parait même bizarre qu'on interdise les sites gris, mais qu'on laisse passer ce genre de transactions sur le topic. 
> Bref, my 2 cents j'ai posé ça là, je laisse chacun se faire son opinion, en fonction de ses convictions/situation personnelle.


 ::ninja:: 

Pour la question, oui ca vaut vraiment la poignée d'euros économisés.
Je suis un consommateur, un client. Je fait attention à mes dépenses parce que je ne suis pas l'émir du Qatar et qu'il faut aussi que je vive moi même personnellement. 
Quand j'achète un produit je ne fait pas la charité. Ce n'est pas un kickstarter où l'on donne de l'argent contre potentiellement rien sauf une promesse sans engagement.
J'en ai un peu marre de l'argument miséreux de la consom'action éthique pour faire vivre les pauvres gens, moi aussi j'ai des dépenses. En tant que consommateur je n'ai pas à être culpabilisé parce que je profite d'un système qui par ailleurs me saigne autant qu'il le peut dès qu'il en a l'occasion.

Maintenant imaginons que, par principe (idiot) on considère que c'est une perte, un "manque à gagner" pour le site et donc moins de pain sec à manger pour les enfants leucémiques du développeur.
Qui dit que ledit canard qui achète un bout de bundle pour quelques miettes aurait tout de même acheté le bundle complet pour un seul jeu? On revient à l'argument fallacieux sur le piratage qui veut que chaque jeu piraté équivaut à une vente en moins. En occultant de manière bien pratique le fait qu'un jeu à 0€ est tout de même, étrangement, vachement plus attractif que le même jeu à 50€.
Beaucoup de gens n'auraient donc en fait jamais acheté les jeux qu'ils ont piratés, précisément parce que c'était gratuit et que personne n'a de budget extensible à l'infini.
Pour le bundle c'est pareil: l'achat n'est valable que si on est intéressé par une proportion suffisante de jeux du bundle pour justifier l'achat (où que l'on est un riche nabab, où que l'on est Baalim.)

D'ailleurs en ce qui concerne les dons, ca revient exactement au même puisque l'on "prive" le site d'autant de ventes que l'on donne de clés à des canards différents (peu importe qu'il y ai rémunération de l'acheteur initial finalement du point de vue du site/développeur).
Alors est-ce immoral de donner gracieusement ses jeux inutilisés au prétexte que cela empêcherait autant de ventes?

On pourrait même en fait renverser complètement l'argumentaire et considérer le bundle comme une vente forcée: on est "obligé" d'acheter tout un paquet de jeux qu'on ne veut pas pour avoir celui/ceux qu'on voudrait.
Et c'est très exactement comme cela que le bundle est vu quand on constate les merdes qui sont insérées ca et là pour pouvoir enfin être vendues une fois collées aux bons jeux tel des actifs toxiques mélangés pour donner un produit financier attractif.

Et pour finir il faut rappeler que les jeux dématérialisés ont été une occasion en or de plomber le marché de l'occasion: lier un jeu à son compte steam (ou quelque autre plateforme) est une manière purement pragmatique de m'empêcher de pouvoir jouir pleinement de mes droits afin de vendre plus, sans parler du fait que cette dématérialisation des produits a été de pair avec une perte de tout contenu physique (boite, disques, manuels, goodies).

Ah le bon vieux temps des jeux matériels sur support physique que l'on pouvait prêter à ses potes ou revendre (marché de l'occasion qui existe étonnamment encore sur console pourtant plateforme de pigeon par excellence), des jeux vendus pas plus cher mais avec une belle boite en carton et un manuel épais qui expliquait le background du jeu.

Donc non, j'ai plus trop de scrupules de ce côté là.

PS: ils vendent Layers of Fear sur chronogg  :tired:

----------


## Baalim

Ah comment ai-je fait pour rater un beau débat ?  ::sad:: 

Toute question d'éthique étant soigneusement mise de côté puis enterrée six pieds sous terre, je rappelle quil existe quand même un topic dédié au troc sauvage de clés steam.

Le découpage de bundles caritatifs me semble plus à sa place là bas.



Pour les masochistes, conquest of elisium 4 à 5.75€
https://www.gamersgate.com/DD-CONQUE...t-of-elysium-4

Sinon Monster Hunter world ps4 à 30€ chez Cdiscount.
https://www.cdiscount.com/jeux-pc-vi...060945339.html

Fallout 4 à 8.91€ avant voucher
https://www.voidu.com/en/fallout-4

7.31€ après Summer18

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Il y a un bundle photos et vidéos. 
Vous savez ce que valent les logiciels ?
https://www.humblebundle.com/softwar...s_tile_index_1

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> Il y a un bundle photos et vidéos. 
> Vous savez ce que valent les logiciels ?
> https://www.humblebundle.com/softwar...s_tile_index_1


*Cyberlink PowerDirector* est très bien pour les montages vidéos. J'en ai éliminé plusieurs avant celui-ci car je traitais des vidéos de 30mn et celui-ci s'en sortait le mieux (les autres ramaient ou plantaient au bout d'un moment). Ca date de quelques années mais à l'époque, c'était sa force et du coup, j'avais repris la version 15 (celle en vente dans ce bundle) il y a un an et j'en suis satisfait.

*Makeup Director*, ça peut faire une activité marrante en famille ou en couple (ça permet de mettre du maquillage ou des coiffures sur des photos). Pour le maquillage, ça rend parfois plutôt bien mais pour les cheveux pas top. Par contre, je ne vois pas ça comme un outil essentiel, plutôt une distraction. Pas sûr que ça aide une fille à choisir véritablement comment elle devrait se maquiller par exemple.  ::P:

----------


## BeaM

> *Cyberlink PowerDirector* est très bien pour les montages vidéos. J'en ai éliminé plusieurs avant celui-ci car je traitais des vidéos de 30mn et celui-ci s'en sortait le mieux (les autres ramaient ou plantaient au bout d'un moment). Ca date de quelques années mais à l'époque, c'était sa force et du coup, j'avais repris la version 15 (celle en vente dans ce bundle) il y a un an et j'en suis satisfait.


Je plussois !

----------


## Baalim

Promo dotemu sur Android.

PES 2019 à 29.12€ or réduction vip
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/p...on-soccer-2019

Colt express @ 1.63€
https://2game.com/colt-express

----------


## sousoupou

> Ah comment ai-je fait pour rater un beau débat ? 
> 
> Toute question d'éthique étant soigneusement mise de côté puis enterrée six pieds sous terre, je rappelle quil existe quand même un topic dédié au troc sauvage de clés steam.
> 
> Le découpage de bundles caritatifs me semble plus à sa place là bas.


J'avais aussi posté ma demande sur ce thread mais j'espérais plus de visibilité  ::siffle:: 

D'ailleurs j'ai trouvé  ::ninja::

----------


## Woshee

Je me rappelle pas avoir vu ça là, mais pour le prochain monthly, on peut choisir Rise of the Tomb Raider a la place des early du mois.

----------


## acdctabs

Tu te rappelles mal  ::):

----------


## Maalak

Si tu choisis Tomb Raider, tu auras les 3 autres en jeux cachés, et inversement.  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

The 25th ward / silver case à 19 € hors réduction vip
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/t...he-silver-case

Armikrog à 2.25€ chez gmg

----------


## Florian L

> L'intention est bonne par contre en général on évite les magasins dit gris ainsi que les liens d'affiliation.


Pour le coup, j'ai cherché via la fonction recherche, regardé l'OP du topic.
Il présentait un prix bas pour un bundle de jeux, dont plusieurs ont été fournis par EA gratuitement (Alerte Rouge, Soleil de tibérium). Ca ne m'a pas sauté au yeux que c'était un site gris.
A l'origine (2012), le pack valait 40 € ..et au vu des commentaires, ils ne sont pas tous fonctionnels sous w10 sans patch des fans.
Fin bon, maintenant, je suis au courant pour ce site.

J'ai édité mon message en conséquence.  :;):

----------


## Hilikkus

*Hollow Knight* à 9.89€ sur Steam -> https://store.steampowered.com/app/3...Hollow_Knight/

----------


## Kargadum

> *Hollow Knight* à 9.89€ sur Steam -> https://store.steampowered.com/app/3...Hollow_Knight/


Du reste, le dernier dlc gratuit est sorti aujourd'hui. Ce jeu  ::wub::

----------


## Bentic

> Fin bon, maintenant, je suis au courant pour ce site.


De manière générale, on peut considérer que tous les sites référencés sur https://isthereanydeal.com/ sont bons  :;): 
(dans les filtres de la colonne de droite)

----------


## Shapa

> Pour le coup, j'ai cherché via la fonction recherche, regardé l'OP du topic.
> Il présentait un prix bas pour un bundle de jeux, dont plusieurs ont été fournis par EA gratuitement (Alerte Rouge, Soleil de tibérium). Ca ne m'a pas sauté au yeux que c'était un site gris.
> A l'origine (2012), le pack valait 40 € ..et au vu des commentaires, ils ne sont pas tous fonctionnels sous w10 sans patch des fans.
> Fin bon, maintenant, je suis au courant pour ce site.
> 
> J'ai édité mon message en conséquence.


Aucun soucis. C'était juste pour te renseigner sur les habitudes locales. Et c'est très cool de ta part de vouloir partager des bons plans.

----------


## Baalim

Zombie night terror special edition à 1.8€
https://www.gamebillet.com/zombie-ni...pecial-edition

Redeemer à 4.77€
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games/redeemer/

----------


## Mamadou

For Honor gratuit sur steam (jusqu'au 27 je crois). Sauf erreur nécessite Uplay en plus...
https://store.steampowered.com/app/304390/FOR_HONOR/

----------


## Magnarrok

> *Hollow Knight* à 9.89€ sur Steam -> https://store.steampowered.com/app/3...Hollow_Knight/


7,99€ sur GoG -> https://www.gog.com/game/hollow_knight

----------


## BeaM

> For Honor gratuit sur steam (jusqu'au 27 je crois). Sauf erreur nécessite Uplay en plus...
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/304390/FOR_HONOR/


Deja passée mais un rappel est toujours utile

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/11...1#post11892960

----------


## Mamadou

Ah mince, mes excuses  ::unsure:: 

J'avais pourtant vérifié, mais j'ai du passer trop vite. (Vivement un topic sans spam  ::ninja:: )

----------


## Baalim

Friday bearrgh bundle
https://www.indiegala.com/indiegala-...m-games-bundle

En fait, il n'est pas si mal surtout pour les fans de revolution software

----------


## erynnie

Le tout neuf UNDER NIGHT IN-BIRTH Exe:Late[st] à 20 € sur Voidu avec Summer18.

----------


## odji

Another Lost Phone: Laura's Story  https://store.steampowered.com/app/6..._Lauras_Story/
et 
Satellite Rush https://store.steampowered.com/app/4...atellite_Rush/

sur  https://www.chrono.gg/shop contre quelques piécettes.

----------


## nova

> Friday bearrgh bundle
> https://www.indiegala.com/indiegala-...m-games-bundle
> 
> En fait, il n'est pas si mal surtout pour les fans de revolution software


Je suis allé voir ton profil steam. 7000 jeux  :Sweat:  t'etais pas à 5000 en début d'année ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Mastaba

> Ah mince, mes excuses 
> 
> J'avais pourtant vérifié, mais j'ai du passer trop vite. (Vivement un topic sans spam )


Ben moi je suis content du rappel parce que je l'avait loupé  ::):

----------


## Baalim

> Je suis allé voir ton profil steam. 7000 jeux  t'etais pas à 5000 en début d'année ?


Ah. Humm.. Je sais plus trop  :Sweat:

----------


## Graouu

> Je suis allé voir ton profil steam. 7000 jeux  t'etais pas à 5000 en début d'année ?


A sa décharge (ou dans sa décharge je sais plus  ::trollface::  ) tu verrais le nombre de daubes que tu peux gagner facilement sur steamgift rapidement, du coup le compteur peut grimper vite.

----------


## Kaede

> sur  https://www.chrono.gg/shop contre quelques piécettes.


Pour les nuls, c'est quoi ce système de piécettes ?
"Spin often to unlock bonus chests" mais encore ?
Si je veux acheter que Satellite Rush (je pose la question car ç'a l'air sympa ce truc), ça me revient à combien ?

----------


## Mrtn77

> Pour les nuls, c'est quoi ce système de piécettes ?
> "Spin often to unlock bonus chests" mais encore ?


On se constitue une cagnotte de points en pointant chaque jour, qui permet d'avoir des jeux. J'ai eu Dead Cells comme ça par exemple (pour 40000 points, si je me souviens bien). Pour Satellite Rush, il t'en faut 3000.

----------


## Kaede

Je vois, tu confirmes qu'on peut pas débourser X euros et acheter le jeu cash dans la foulée (et je laisse tomber, donc) ?

----------


## Mrtn77

> Je vois, tu confirmes qu'on peut pas débourser X euros et acheter le jeu cash dans la foulée (et je laisse tomber, donc) ?


Je ne pense pas, non. Soit dit en passant, les points s'accumulent assez vite, mais les jeux un tant soit peu intéressants partent vite aussi.

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Je vois, tu confirmes qu'on peut pas débourser X euros et acheter le jeu cash dans la foulée (et je laisse tomber, donc) ?


Pas ceux de la boutique de coins. Ceux que tu peux acheter direct c'est le deal du jour (sur la page d'acceuil)

----------


## Kargadum

> On se constitue une cagnotte de points en pointant chaque jour, qui permet d'avoir des jeux. J'ai eu Dead Cells comme ça par exemple (pour 40000 points, si je me souviens bien). Pour Satellite Rush, il t'en faut 3000.


Dead cells, le jeu qui m'a fait créer un compte sur chrono  :Emo:

----------


## Rakanishu

On gagne pas aussi des coins en achetant des jeux sur le site ? C'est juste en venant tous les jours ?

----------


## Baalim

> On gagne pas aussi des coins en achetant des jeux sur le site ? C'est juste en venant tous les jours ?


On ne gagne également en achetant des jeux

----------


## Baalim

Project cars 2 à 17£
https://uk.gamesplanet.com/game/proj...am-key--3321-1

----------


## Baalim

Vendetta : curse of the failed launch à 7.5$
https://www.wingamestore.com/product...of-Ravens-Cry/

keepsake à 1 €
https://store.steampowered.com/app/704860/Keepsake/
Amateurs de P&C, il convient d'y jeter un œil  ::): 
https://adventuregamers.com/articles/view/17783

isoland I & II pour 1.34 €
https://store.steampowered.com/bundl...emium_Edition/

Charity bundle 1.75$ avec WRC5, Start trek 25th anniversary, dungeon gambit boy et un jeu au pif.
https://groupees.com/6er2

----------


## FB74

Ce nouvel avatar est perturbant.  :tired:

----------


## Baalim

> Ce nouvel avatar est perturbant.


Tu m'étonnes. Flad est le fils du démon, le mal incarné !

----------


## sticky-fingers

c'est quoi ce bordel ?! Baalim a changé d'avatar  :Boom:

----------


## Flad

> Ce nouvel avatar est perturbant.


Je confirme.

----------


## FB74

> c'est quoi ce bordel ?! Baalim a changé d'avatar


On a l'impression qu'il y a un message à faire passer.  :tired: 




 ::trollface::

----------


## sticky-fingers

Ca sent le piratage de compte tout ça  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

Planar conquest à 0.79€ sur Android.

Zombie night terror à 1.11€
https://www.gamebillet.com/zombie-night-terror

PS  : Flad est vilain.

----------


## odji

un bundle de batman chez bundlestar:
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...-knight-bundle

----------


## Baalim

Humm, ce topic devient étrange  :tired: 


_Ancestors legacy_ à 15.64 €
https://www.play-asia.com/ancestors-legacy/13/70c1qn

*Little nightmares*, 8.07 €
https://www.play-asia.com/little-nightmares/13/70b4en

*Lego worlds* 6.60 €
https://www.play-asia.com/lego-worlds/13/70az5p

*Injustice 2 ultimate* à 22 €
https://www.play-asia.com/injustice-...tion/13/70bpv7

----------


## odji

toujours chez bundlestar, le retour du bundle ordre de bataille:
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...-battle-bundle

----------


## Baalim

Ah, retour du forum.

Fallen legion+ à 12.57 €
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games/fallen-legion-pc/

The coma recut à 4.07 €
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games/the-coma-recut-pc/

tokyo twilight ghost hunters : 3.37 €
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games...-special-gigs/

Kyn à 1.97€
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games/kyn/

----------


## odji

retour du 6er en version 3 chez groupees (dans plus de 20min):
https://groupees.com/6er3

----------


## Baalim

> retour du 6er en version 3 chez groupees (dans plus de 20min):
> https://groupees.com/6er3


Cette fois-ci : anarcute, star trek 25th anniversary, un jeu random (perso, j'ai eu du pot) et rugby world truc 2015. pour 1.75$

----------


## odji

15 dollars pour dishonored 2 + death of the outsider pour ceux qui habitent a proxyland:
https://www.nuuvem.com/bundle/dishon...-deluxe-bundle

----------


## Baalim

Le très étrange "the Müll littoral" à 1$ chez itch.io
https://librarium-studios.itch.io/themulllittoral





Toujours moins cher avant son arrivée en cadeau dans un paquet de céréales : zombie night terror à 0.96 € avec SUMMER18.
https://www.voidu.com/en/zombie-night-terror

----------


## cooly08

Ah ! Baalim a repris son avatar. Heureusement parce que j'allais demander un remboursement.  :tired:

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Toujours moins cher avant son arrivée en cadeau dans un paquet de céréales humble monthly


Fixed

----------


## Baalim

> Ah ! Baalim a repris son avatar. Heureusement parce que j'allais demander un remboursement.


Je me sens vachement mieux comme ça.

-25% sur la préco Dragon quest XI (45€)
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games...n-quest-xi-pc/

----------


## nova

> Je me sens vachement mieux comme ça.
> 
> -25% sur la préco Dragon quest XI (45€)
> https://www.greenmangaming.com/games...n-quest-xi-pc/


DQ sur pc  :Vibre:

----------


## erynnie

Il est moins cher sur PS4, c'est un comble  :tired:

----------


## Baalim

Et un nouveau bundle de qualitance chez indie gala...
https://www.indiegala.com/monday-mot...m-games-bundle

Vous noterez la classe suprême du développeur qui reskinne son jeu à base de chat pour en faire un jeu à base d'ours  :Cigare: 
https://store.steampowered.com/app/7...rmored_Kitten/
https://store.steampowered.com/app/8...ar_with_a_Gun/

Breaking the fourth wall chez otaku bundle : Attack of the Gigant Zombie vs Unity chan
Tout est dégueulasse et aurait paru moche sur une playstation 1 mais c'est méta...
https://store.steampowered.com/app/8...vs_Unity_chan/

https://otakubundle.com/latest/bundles/otakubundle-33

----------


## Baalim

Age of decadence : 6.17 $ chez GOG et 1.18 $ de cashback
https://www.gog.com/game/the_age_of_decadence

Le tout nouvel opus d'Under Night à 20 € avec le code SUMMER18
https://www.voidu.com/en/under-night-in-birth-exelatest

----------


## Rouxbarbe

La (basse) vengeance de Flad en titre  :Clap: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> DQ sur pc


Avec kivousavé dans les parages, on a l'habitude de l'avoir DQ sur pc.  :Emo:

----------


## Franky Mikey

Le titre est excellent !  ::lol::

----------


## FB74

_"Baalim ou le bon plan imaginaire"._  ::ninja:: 

 ::P:

----------


## Baalim

Bande de sales types  :Emo: 


Jagged alliance : rage! en préco à 22.5 €
On sent que l'éditeur y croit un max.

https://www.play-asia.com/jagged-all...-rom/13/70c8gz

*Humm, il s'est passé un truc qui sent mauvais sur play asia.
J'ai la sale impression que le nombre de jeux pc "region free" a fondu depuis hier et que les prix européens ont brutalement augmenté*

----------


## Gorillaz

Je suppose que c'est un bon plan ?
Fifa 18 sur Amazon à 15$

----------


## machiavel24

> Je suppose que c'est un bon plan ?
> Fifa 18 sur Amazon à 15$


Le 19 sort le 28 septembre donc pas forcément  ::P: .

----------


## Franky Mikey

C'est pas 99% le même jeu ?

----------


## machiavel24

> C'est pas 99% le même jeu ?


Je ne sais pas. Je n'ai jamais acheté Fifa  ::ninja:: . 

Je pense que ceux qui aiment préfèrent avoir la version la plus récente.

----------


## Baalim

Trailmakers à 12 € steam.
https://store.steampowered.com/app/585420/Trailmakers/

----------


## odji

Dogolrax, go!  pour 99c:
https://store.steampowered.com/app/599960/Dogolrax/

----------


## Gorillaz

> Le 19 sort le 28 septembre donc pas forcément .


Boah perso j'y joue avant tout en solo, et je me vois pas l'acheter à 50 euros chaque année !

----------


## nova

Oui non l'acheter plein pot tout les ans ya que les acharnés de la série en online qui font ca.

----------


## archer hawke

Non.

----------


## Baalim

5$ de rabais sur un achat de 10$ minimum en s'inscrivant sur la mailing list de razer.
Ça fait pas cher payé pour vos données personnelles mais bon, si vous êtes déjà clients.

https://fr.gamestore.razer.com/lp/newsletter-signup

----------


## Gloppy

> Dogolrax, go!  pour 99c:
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/599960/Dogolrax/


Merci, ô Grand Stratéguerre des bons plans !  ::): 
Sinon, quelqu'un a testé ce jeu ? Ca vaut la peine de s'y arrêter ?

----------


## Supergounou

> Merci, ô Grand Stratéguerre des bons plans ! 
> Sinon, quelqu'un a testé ce jeu ? Ca vaut la peine de s'y arrêter ?


C'est complètement bancal mais pas du tout inintéressant. J'en avais dit plus à son sujet ici: http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/11...1#post10839142

----------


## Baalim

> C'est complètement bancal mais pas du tout inintéressant. J'en avais dit plus à son sujet ici: http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/11...1#post10839142


Personnellement, il a failli me rendre dingue au bout de trois minutes.

----------


## Supergounou

> Personnellement, il a failli me rendre dingue au bout de trois minutes.


Je pense que c'est effectivement un des buts recherchés par les devs  :^_^:

----------


## Baalim

Monopoly + uplay. Avouez que ça donne envie  :Bave: 
3.75€
https://store.ubi.com/eu/monopoly-pl...f76eabdfd.html

----------


## madgic

> Monopoly + uplay. Avouez que ça donne envie 
> 3.75€
> https://store.ubi.com/eu/monopoly-pl...f76eabdfd.html


Je suis tristitude  ::'(:

----------


## Baalim

> Je suis tristitude 
> 
> http://tof.cx/images/2018/08/28/6092...b1604f7326.png


 C'est étrange, le même lien m'envoie directement sur la page française  ::O:

----------


## Franky Mikey

J'ai le même problème que madgic avec ton lien, mais cela fonctionne en retrouvant le produit via le magasin français : https://store.ubi.com/fr/monopoly-pl...f76eabdfd.html

----------


## madgic

> J'ai le même problème que madgic avec ton lien, mais cela fonctionne en retrouvant le produit via le magasin français : https://store.ubi.com/fr/monopoly-pl...f76eabdfd.html


Une miss en or  ::wub:: 

Bon par contre ça m'intéresse pas  ::ninja::

----------


## fletch2099

> Monopoly + uplay. Avouez que ça donne envie 
> 3.75€
> https://store.ubi.com/eu/monopoly-pl...f76eabdfd.html


Non!

----------


## Baalim

> Non!


Et je récidive avec Ode à 1.25 €
https://store.ubi.com/fr/ode/5a16b08...65873c4c1.html

Warhammer 40000 armageddon à 5.55 €
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/wa...000-armageddon
Wow, c'est bien moche  ::O:

----------


## Gloppy

> C'est complètement bancal mais pas du tout inintéressant. J'en avais dit plus à son sujet ici: http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/11...1#post10839142


Merci à toi qui mets ta santé mentale en danger pour l'amour du jeu !  ::):

----------


## odji

https://www.humblebundle.com/games/d...abletop-bundle

----------


## FB74

> https://www.humblebundle.com/games/d...abletop-bundle


Je t'ai à l'oeil.  :tired:

----------


## Kohtsaro

Ils font un bundle Tabletop sans Tabletop Simulator  ::lol::

----------


## Baalim

Question un peu beaucoup HS mais est-ce que quelqu'un connait des enseignes qui acceptent les chèques cadhoc après leur date d'expiration ?

----------


## Hilikkus

> Et je récidive avec Ode à 1.25 €
> https://store.ubi.com/fr/ode/5a16b08...65873c4c1.html


Alors ça c'est cool, on me l'avait conseillé pour jouer avec mon gosse, c'est l'occasion de me l'acheter. Merci !

----------


## Baalim

Ceux qui s'étaient.inscrits sur la mailing list de Gutter arcade ont dû recevoir un email avec un lien vers une version drm free de knight club.

----------


## odji

> Ceux qui s'étaient.inscrits sur la mailing list de Gutter arcade ont dû recevoir un email avec un lien vers une version drm free de knight club.


ou directement sur le site:
https://gutter-arcade.itch.io/knight-club

lachez 0 euros, recuperer un lien de telechargement.


pour les cheques cadox je ne sais pas, mais si c est comme les cheques vacances tu peux demander a ton entreprise/c.e de te les reprendre pour t'en filer des valides.

----------


## Baalim

Ouais, c'est un peu ce que j'envisageais.

Un bundle metal en précommande à 2 $ chez Groupee  :Bave: 
https://groupees.com/towerofmetal

L'album qui sert d'arrière plan :
https://frosthelm.bandcamp.com/album...dless-winter-2

----------


## Cuchulainn666

> Ils font un bundle Tabletop sans Tabletop Simulator


Mais du coup il faut Tabletop Simulator pour profiter du bundle ?

----------


## Baalim

> Mais du coup il faut Tabletop Simulator pour profiter du bundle ?


Hum, jelb ou pas jelb  ::blink:: 


Master spy, jeu 2d masocore, est à 90 centimes :
https://store.steampowered.com/app/331190/Master_Spy/
Et quasiment au même prix chez itch.io avec en prime une version drm free
https://turbogun.itch.io/master-spy

Children of zodiarcs à 9.57 €
*https://www.humblebundle.com/store/children-of-zodiarcs*

Phantom doctrine à l'équivalent de 24.60 €
https://www.wingamestore.com/product...ntom-Doctrine/

----------


## Baalim

Promo Mark Lawrence chez 7switch : tous les ebooks à 2.99 € l'unité.
https://www.7switch.com/fr/list/oper...m_medium=Email

Hop, des chroniques :
https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/...empire-trilogy


Vous avez réussi à échapper à Just cause 2 depuis tout ce temps ?
Il est à 1 € chez squenix
https://store.eu.square-enix-games.c...-2-pc-download

La promo fait partie de l'opération "back to school" :
https://store.eu.square-enix-games.com/fr_FR/sales

----------


## Cuchulainn666

> Hum, jelb ou pas jelb


Ho put*** je viens de me rendre rendre compte de ma bétise  :Facepalm:  

Autant pour moi !

----------


## BeaM

Une "future" nouvelle plateforme d'achat revente de jeux demat : Robot Cache et un article qui traite du sujet "Steam Killer" rien que ca .... w8 and see ^^

https://www.lesnumeriques.com/loisir...pc-n77509.html

----------


## Maalak

> Une "future" nouvelle plateforme d'achat revente de jeux demat : Robot Cache et un article qui traite du sujet "Steam Killer" rien que ca .... w8 and see ^^
> 
> https://www.lesnumeriques.com/loisir...pc-n77509.html


Hop !  :;):

----------


## Baalim

Hump day bundle
https://www.indiegala.com/indiegala-...m-games-bundle

 Avec un nouveau clone de game dev tycoon qui reussit à copier prison architect dans la foulée  ::O: 

Tales of berseria, 11 €
https://uk.gamesplanet.com/game/tale...am-key--3154-1

----------


## Kohtsaro

> Hump day bundle
> https://www.indiegala.com/indiegala-...m-games-bundle
> 
>  Avec un nouveau clone de game dev tycoon qui reussit à copier prison architect dans la foulée 
> 
> *Tales of berseria, 11 €*
> https://uk.gamesplanet.com/game/tale...am-key--3154-1


Tales of berseria est disponible dans le Monthly, d'ailleurs c'est bientôt la fin du mois  :;):

----------


## Baalim

Reste-t-il encore quelqu'un sur ce topic qui n'ait pas chroma squad et qui souhaite y jouer ?

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Tales of berseria est disponible dans le Monthly, d'ailleurs c'est bientôt la fin du mois


Vas-y, prend un calendar, tu y verras qu'on est bons pour une semaine encore à attendre. Cochonnerie de mois à 31 jours.

----------


## Baalim

Dans le grand concours du titre le plus long et le plus chiant à écrire, DYNASTY WARRIORS 8: Xtreme Legends Complete Edition doit se classer assez haut.

Il est à 18 euros chez retroism.
http://retroism.com/dynasty-warriors...plete-edition/

----------


## Galgu

> Dans le grand concours du titre le plus long et le plus chiant à écrire, DYNASTY WARRIORS 8: Xtreme Legends Complete Edition doit se classer assez haut.
> 
> Il est à 18 euros chez retroism.
> http://retroism.com/dynasty-warriors...plete-edition/


Toutes les semaines je découvre un site de vente JV grâce à Baalim  ::):

----------


## Baalim

Il en pousse de partout  ::ninja:: 

Tomb Raider collection à 15 €
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/tomb...am-key--1065-5




> Objets inclus dans ce pack
> Games:
> 
> Lara Croft Guardian of light
> Lara Croft Guardian of Light DLC All the Trappings - Challenge Pack 1
> Lara Croft Guardian of Light DLC Hazardous Reunion - Challenge Pack 3
> Lara Croft Guardian of Light DLC Raziel and Kain Character Pack
> Lara Croft Guardian of Light DLC Things that Go Boom - Challenge Pack 2
> Tomb Raider Anniversary
> ...

----------


## Baalim

Spotlight bundle 7 chez fanatical : 2.59 €
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/spotlight-bundle-7

Je note essentiellement la présence de Lethis - Daring Discoverers et d'Illusoria.

----------


## odji

edit: zut pas vu la nouvelle page :/

----------


## Baalim

Destiny 2 ps4 gratos pour les membres psn+
https://store.playstation.com/fr-fr/...STINYTHEGAME02

----------


## Setzer

A ce rythme ils vont finir par payer les joueurs pour y jouer.

----------


## odji

I, Hope  https://store.steampowered.com/app/448960/I_Hope/  contre 5000 coins sur chrono.gg 

https://www.chrono.gg/shop

----------


## Baalim

> I, Hope  https://store.steampowered.com/app/448960/I_Hope/  contre 5000 coins sur chrono.gg 
> 
> https://www.chrono.gg/shop


Damned, il m'en manque 2000  :Emo:

----------


## La Chouette

> Damned, il m'en manque 2000


Je peux te le prendre si tu veux, ça fait trop longtemps que j'accumule sans dépenser, j'en suis à plus de 40000.

----------


## Baalim

> Je peux te le prendre si tu veux, ça fait trop longtemps que j'accumule sans dépenser, j'en suis à plus de 40000.


Je veux bien. Je te revaudrai ça  :;):

----------


## odji

les ubermosh et autres swarmriders pour 1 euro.

https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...ortions-bundle

----------


## sebarnolds

> Damned, il m'en manque 2000


Si tu as l'abonnement Prime (Twitch), tu as sûrement le jeu.

----------


## Baalim

> Si tu as l'abonnement Prime (Twitch), tu as sûrement le jeu.


Ah... Ah...  :Facepalm:

----------


## BeaM

> Destiny 2 ps4 gratos pour les membres psn+
> https://store.playstation.com/fr-fr/...STINYTHEGAME02





> A ce rythme ils vont finir par payer les joueurs pour y jouer.


C'est surtout pour vendre l'extension de l'an II Renegat ..... La version PC s'est retrouvé elle aussi "bradé" dans un Humble Bundle il y a quelques mois.

----------


## Baalim

Darksiders franchise pack 5€
https://2game.com/us/darksiders-franchise-pack

Black mirror (remake) 10$
https://www.amazon.com/Black-Mirror-.../dp/B077SHBG5V

Elex 16£
https://2game.com/elex


Humble a ajouté une clé steam pour fortune 499 (monthly de février 2018)

----------


## Adu

> Reste-t-il encore quelqu'un sur ce topic qui n'ait pas chroma squad et qui souhaite y jouer ?


Moi seigneur Atariste !  :Prey:

----------


## Baalim

> Moi seigneur Atariste !


 Je t'envoie ça par message privé.

----------


## FB74

> Moi seigneur Atariste !


Tomber aussi bas...  :Emo: 


 ::trollface::

----------


## Adu

Entre Ataristes on se comprends  :Cigare: 

Merci Baalim!

----------


## Baalim

> Entre Ataristes on se comprends 
> 
> Merci Baalim!


 Laisse tomber, les Amigaïstes sont des êtres méprisables et veules qui ne vivent que du malheur d'autrui.

Petits, ils n'avaient pas d'amis et regardaient les autres s'échanger des jeux sur Atari ( ce qui est mal, comme vous le savez tous).


Autrement, soul calibur VI est à 40€ chez voidu avec le code summer18. Achetez-le ou Namco vous pètera la tronche et foutra tous ses développeurs en prison  :Boom:

----------


## Oldnoobie

> C'est surtout pour vendre l'extension de l'an II Renegat ..... La version PC s'est retrouvé elle aussi "bradé" dans un Humble Bundle il y a quelques mois.


Tout à fait. Un pote a adoré parce que c'est no brain, parfait pour une expérience casu quand t'as d'autres trucs qui te prennent la tête IRL, et perso j'ai détesté, tellement c'est con, laid, plat, stupide, inintéressant, pire : consolesque.
Du coup le passage en bundle était bien vu puisque le pote comme d'autres gens a pris les DLC pour prolonger la distraction.

----------


## Florian L

Brothers: A Tale of Two Sons à 2.29 € au lieu de 14 sur GOG.

Two Point Hospital (Steam) à 18€30 sur Voidu (avec le Code : 2PHVOIDU) jusqu'à 21h ce soir ! (soit largement plus de 22 min pour le récupérer :;): )    Le topic associé.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Two Point Hospital (Steam) à 18€30 sur Voidu (avec le Code : 2PHVOIDU) jusqu'à 21h ce soir ! (soit largement plus de 22 min pour le récupérer)    Le topic associé.


Ok ok, ça se tente... Merci !  ::wub::

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Two Point Hospital (Steam) à 18€30 sur Voidu (avec le Code : 2PHVOIDU) jusqu'à 21h ce soir ! (soit largement plus de 22 min pour le récupérer)    Le topic associé.


Je ne te remercie pas, j'ai craqué  ::ninja::  (enfin si ) Par contre les liens affiliés c'est pas bien vu ici, je crois qu'on te l'avait deja signalé  :;):

----------


## Florian L

> Par contre les liens affiliés c'est pas bien vu ici, je crois qu'on te l'avait deja signalé


Yep, page 38, via Shapa.

Ok, soit, pour moi, c'était pas ça l'affiliation ... c'était un lien bien dégeulasse d'un site vers un autre, avec une belle redirection.
Bon, après réflexion, il est vrai que l'utilisation d'un code unique donné d'un site pour un autre site, ça fait somme toute la même chose.  ::(: 

Histoire d'éviter la réédite de petits nouveaux tels que moi, il serait à mon avis utile à l'occasion de rajouter dans l'OP :

- en parallèle des magasins légaux selon Ubisoft, le lien vers https://isthereanydeal.com/ et évoqué par Bentic.
- l'exemple proscrit des codes affiliations.

----------


## Baalim

Bonne chance. Le proprio du topic est un gros branleur  ::ninja:: 




L'étrange Double cross qui devrait sortir le 13 septembre prochain sur pc et switch (aka la machine du démon) fait l'objet d'une belle promo chez GMG : 7.5 €

https://www.greenmangaming.com/games/double-cross-pc/





Bon, before the blood aussi mais j'ai pas besoin de boule de cristal pour voir que celui-là, ça va être de la merde.


Pour ceux qui jouent sur console, *Read dead redemption 2* est à 55 euros en préco pour les adhérents fnac et donne droit à un chèque cadeau de 15 €.

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Yep, page 38, via Shapa.
> 
> Ok, soit, pour moi, c'était pas ça l'affiliation ... c'était un lien bien dégeulasse d'un site vers un autre, avec une belle redirection.
> Bon, après réflexion, il est vrai que l'utilisation d'un code unique donné d'un site pour un autre site, ça fait somme toute la même chose. 
> 
> Histoire d'éviter la réédite de petits nouveaux tels que moi, il serait à mon avis utile à l'occasion de rajouter dans l'OP :
> 
> - en parallèle des magasins légaux selon Ubisoft, le lien vers https://isthereanydeal.com/ et évoqué par Bentic.
> - l'exemple proscrit des codes affiliations.


Je parle pas du code promo hein, mais des code d'affiliation dans les liens que tu as posté  :;):

----------


## madgic

> Je parle pas du code promo hein, mais des code d'affiliation dans les liens que tu as posté


Pour moi là c'est pas de l’affiliation pour lui donc ça compte pas. Il a cliqué sur un lien sur un site qui redirige vers un autre.

C'est comme quand tu vas sur Facebook, que tu cliques sur un article, souvent ça donne une url à rallonge avec une affiliation par rapport à Facebook.

----------


## Magnarrok

S'il utilisait Ublock il pourrait cliquer sur le lien non affilié.

----------


## Baalim

2 jolis p&c (chains of satinav et memoria) + blackguard pour une misère (3.19 €)
https://www.indiegala.com/store/prod...e-bundle/44166

Vermintide 2 jouable gratuitement pendant quatre jours jusqu'au 3 septembre.

----------


## Florian L

@ EvilBlackSheep Arf ! méa culpa .. j'aurai du poster https://www.voidu.com/en/two-point-hospital-2 au lieu de l'url incriminée. C'est donc ça ?

(@Magna Ghostery + UBlockOrigin + NoScript +  :^_^: )

@Merci de recentrer le sujet !  ::siffle::

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> @ EvilBlackSheep Arf ! méa culpa


Y'a pas de soucis, ca m'arrivait souvent au debut surtout en postant des trucs qui venaient de twitter  :;):

----------


## RomTaka

Shadow Tactics: Blades of the Shogun est à 10,29 € sur Wingamestore, soit son prix plus bas de tous les temps si je ne m'abuse (et avec un code _pcgames5off_, il se pourrait qu'il descende à 9,76€. Ou pas, d'après itad).

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Shadow Tactics: Blades of the Shogun est à 10,29 € sur Wingamestore, soit son prix plus bas de tous les temps si je ne m'abuse (et avec un code _pcgames5off_, il se pourrait qu'il descende à 9,76€. Ou pas, d'après itad).


Une nouvelle à transmettre aux perdants de mon gift  ::siffle::

----------


## Baalim

Warhammer 40 000 space marines Gratos
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/w...0-space-marine

Pour compléter la série The Adventure Pals, Pumped BMX, Strife: Veteran Edition, Guild of Dungeoneering, Death Squared sont gratuits sur Twitch Prime.



 Si vous vous êtes toujours demandé si vous étiez capables de réaliser des jeux encore plus merdiques que les tombereaux d'immondices qui se déversent sur steam, la réponse se trouve peut-être chez game dev tycoon, actuellement soldé à 2,75 €

https://store.steampowered.com/app/2...me_Dev_Tycoon/


 A vous la fortune et la gloire en développant ce nouveau jeu de battle royale/survival/craft/blood/zombies/poop que le monde attendait très certainement avec impatience  ::o:

----------


## gloupi

Quelques jeux Twitch Prime à récupérer dans le mois :
* The Adventure Pals
* Pumped BMX +
* Strife: Veteran Edition
* Guild of Dungeoneering
* Gunpoint

----------


## Baalim

> Quelques jeux Twitch Prime à récupérer dans le mois :
> * The Adventure Pals
> * Pumped BMX +
> * Strife: Veteran Edition
> * Guild of Dungeoneering
> * Gunpoint


Je me demandais justement combien de personnes m'avait foutu en ignore list. Ce post tombe à point nommé  ::trollface::

----------


## bbd

Rappel du jeudi d'avant le vendredi de l'humble facturation : c'est le moment de mettre votre abonnement monthly en pause si les jeux dévoilés ne vous tentent pas  :;):

----------


## machiavel24

> Warhammer 40 000 space marines Gratos
> https://www.humblebundle.com/store/w...0-space-marine
> 
> Pour compléter la série The Adventure Pals, Pumped BMX, Strife: Veteran Edition, Guild of Dungeoneering, Death Squared sont gratuits sur Twitch Prime.
> 
> 
> 
>  Si vous vous êtes toujours demandé si vous étiez capables de réaliser des jeux encore plus merdiques que les tombereaux d'immondices qui se déversent sur steam, la réponse se trouve peut-être chez game dev tycoon, actuellement soldé à 2,75 €
> 
> ...


 ::lol::  pour Space Marines que je voulais faire depuis longtemps.

Pas top Twitch prime comparé à juillet  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Baalim

Promo jeux multijoueurs avec notamment crawl à 7.5€
https://www.greenmangaming.com/ready-player-two/

----------


## Galgu

> Pas top Twitch prime comparé à juillet .


Oui j'ai l'impression qu'ils ont mis le paquet au début et que ça baisse drastiquement en qualité/attirance les jeux là...

----------


## KaiN34

J'espère d'ailleurs qu'ils vont bien se casser la gueule avec leur launcher nul, je préférerai quand ils filaient des clés...

----------


## gloupi

> Je me demandais justement combien de personnes m'avait foutu en ignore list. Ce post tombe à point nommé


Sorry j'ai mis plus de 10min entre la lecture du thread et mon post

----------


## Baalim

Une préco groupees,  je suis sûr que ça vous manquait  ::ninja:: 

https://groupees.com/bab42

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Rappel du jeudi d'avant le vendredi de l'humble facturation : c'est le moment de mettre votre abonnement monthly en pause si les jeux dévoilés ne vous tentent pas


Une question au passage parce que je suis tout nouveau sur le service : j'ai pris Rise of the Tomb Raider à la place des trois autres en early unlock. Est-ce que ça me prive aussi des autres jeux-surprise à venir ce mois-ci, ou juste de ces trois-là ?

----------


## acdctabs

Juste des trois là.

----------


## Eradan

> pour Space Marines que je voulais faire depuis longtemps.


Spoiler: il est vraiment pas terrible.

----------


## Dark Kariya

> Oui j'ai l'impression qu'ils ont mis le paquet au début et que ça baisse drastiquement en qualité/attirance les jeux là...


Comme chez Humble, tu veux dire? :relancededix:  ::ninja:: 

En plus de Space Marines, il y a aussi la collection de tampons estival pour gratter des trucs (un coupon de 10% pour le Monthly, de 15% pour Phantom Doctrine, Braveland et The Ship: Murder Party).

Et tant qu'à faire, question pour les habitués du Humble Store: c'est tout nouveau cette manie de proposer des "back +X€" sur certains jeux comme Two Point Hospital (indiqué à côté de la réduction)?

----------


## Calys

> Rappel du jeudi d'avant le vendredi de l'humble facturation : c'est le moment de mettre votre abonnement monthly en pause si les jeux dévoilés ne vous tentent pas


Cette année j'ai pas oublié d'annuler mon abonnement  ::): 



Spoiler Alert! 


Je sens que vous allez avoir un super bundle  ::ninja::

----------


## odji

groupees, construis ton bundle 42:
https://groupees.com/bab42

la couverture serait:  No70: Eye of Basir https://store.steampowered.com/app/3..._Eye_of_Basir/

----------


## Baalim

> groupees, construis ton bundle 42:
> https://groupees.com/bab42
> 
> la couverture serait:  No70: Eye of Basir https://store.steampowered.com/app/3..._Eye_of_Basir/


Et d'un  :tired:

----------


## DCX

*Super Mega Baseball: Extra Innings*
Historical low: 3,99€ | Last: 3,99€ | Best: 3,99€
*2,62€* (-85%) on Humble Store, activates on Steam

----------


## FB74

Le Nécromancien de Diablo III à 9.99 euros sur battle.net.

Je ne sais pas si ça en vaut la peine ou pas.

----------


## toufmag

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/w...artner=pcgamer Warhammer 40,000: Space Marine gratuit sur le Humble Store

----------


## Baalim

> https://www.humblebundle.com/store/w...artner=pcgamer Warhammer 40,000: Space Marine gratuit sur le Humble Store



Maieuuuuuh  ::sad:: 




Grosse promo sur les jeux big fish sur Android (essentiellement des HoG)

----------


## machiavel24

> Le Nécromancien de Diablo III à 9.99 euros sur battle.net.
> 
> Je ne sais pas si ça en vaut la peine ou pas.


Vu que c'est le prix auquel j'ai acheté le jeu de base + le DLC, je pense que non  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Baalim

Hunt : showdown à moitié prix chez humble
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/hunt-showdown

Entre le nom, le visuel et la référence à rob zombie, ça donne envie mais, après avoir vu le trailer, je ne sais toujours pas ce que ça peut être  ::wacko:: 

Edit : ah zut, c'est un film.

The Haunted World of El Superbeasto
https://store.steampowered.com/app/7...l_Superbeasto/

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Edit : ah zut, cest un film.


Et les vidéos sur Steam je déconseille fortement, c'est vraiment pas encore au point... Je galère à terminer les épisodes de Con Man tellement la stabilité du stream est aléatoire.

----------


## SAAvenger

> Hunt : showdown à moitié prix chez humble
> https://www.humblebundle.com/store/hunt-showdown
> 
> Entre le nom, le visuel et la référence à rob zombie, ça donne envie mais, après avoir vu le trailer, je ne sais toujours pas ce que ça peut être


Il est super beau mais c'est principalement à jouer en duo je pense (ou être motivé pour faire du hardcore pendant 1h-1h30) 
une zone délimitée, plusieurs équipes de 1 ou 2 joueurs, chacun doit chercher des "indices" pour trouver la zone ou se trouve le monstre principal (si tu le tues, tu as une sorte de beacon sur ta tronche, tout le monde te poursuit et tu dois courir jusqu'à une sortie). Y'a des mobs partout, le moindre bruit que tu fais indique aux autres team ou tu es. Bref tu passes ton temps à jeter un oeil par dessus ton épaule.
L'ambiance est super, après le jeu en lui même reste faire et refaire la même carte pour essayer de récupérer des éléments qui permettent d'avoir du stuff. Si tu meurs tu perds tout.

edi: tu parlais pas de hunt showdown? lol tant pis

Sinon c'est quoi le meilleur deal pour Two Points Hospital, apparemment j'ai loupé la promo voidu parce que mon compte était locké >_<

----------


## Getz

> Sinon c'est quoi le meilleur deal pour Two Points Hospital, apparemment j'ai loupé la promo voidu parce que mon compte était locké >_<


https://isthereanydeal.com/game/twopointhospital/info/

23.29€ sur GameBillet en ce moment.

Encore un peu cher à mon goût  :;):

----------


## SAAvenger

> https://isthereanydeal.com/game/twopointhospital/info/
> 
> 23.29€ sur GameBillet en ce moment.
> 
> Encore un peu cher à mon goût


Arf vi anéfé. J'avais vu mais j'espérais un bon plan ultime. Thx  ::):

----------


## Kohtsaro

On le trouvait à 18.xx€ hier !

----------


## Baalim

> https://isthereanydeal.com/game/twopointhospital/info/
> 
> 23.29€ sur GameBillet en ce moment.
> 
> Encore un peu cher à mon goût


Un tout petit peu moins cher (22.22 €) avec le code Voidu15
https://www.voidu.com/en/two-point-hospital-2

----------


## Magnarrok

Pour Twitch Prime le jeu *Gunpoint* a l'air pas mal quand même. Pas le jeu du siècle, certes.

----------


## sebarnolds

> Pour Twitch Prime le jeu *Gunpoint* a l'air pas mal quand même. Pas le jeu du siècle, certes.


Je l'ai fini et il était très sympa et pas trop long (4h ?).

----------


## Bagnarok

Question surement déjà posée: voidu c'est quoi comme site? C'est safe?

----------


## Franky Mikey

Oui, c'est propre et sans risque. C'est référencé sur isthereanydeal.com qui filtre quand même un petit peu.

----------


## Baalim

> Question surement déjà posée: voidu c'est quoi comme site? C'est safe?


Sur l'OP, tu trouveras une liste de revendeurs officiels UBI. Voidu y est cité.


Act of aggression reboot à 6.66 €
https://de.gamesplanet.com/game/act-...am-key--2824-1

----------


## M.Rick75

> (....)
> 
> Two Point Hospital (Steam) à 18€30 sur Voidu (avec le Code : 2PHVOIDU) jusqu'à 21h ce soir ! (soit largement plus de 22 min pour le récupérer)    Le topic associé.


*Two Point Hospital*
Petit update vu qu'il était trop tard pour utiliser le code précédent:
Avec le code GAMEGATOR -18% (je sais pas l'échéance de validité) ce qui m'a fait le jeu à 21,43€.
(code qui marche pour les autres promos VOIDU - Je l'ai aussi utilisé pour le DLC de Warhammer Vermintide 2 ce qui l'a passé à 5,44€)

Avec le code LASTWEEKEND (pour le weekend -25% sur tous les jeux) ce qui fait Two Point Hospital le jeu à 19,60€.

----------


## Baalim

Empyrion à 8 € chez GMG
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games...c-survival-pc/

----------


## Magnarrok

*Shadows: Awakening* est à 31,99€ sur GoG.

Est-ce un bon prix... j'en sais rien... ni même si le jeu est bien j'ai jamais joué aux autres...  ::o:

----------


## Baalim

> *Shadows: Awakening* est à 31,99€ sur GoG.
> 
> Est-ce un bon prix... j'en sais rien... ni même si le jeu est bien j'ai jamais joué aux autres...


25.99 € ici :
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games...-awakening-pc/

----------


## Stelarc

> Spoiler: il est vraiment pas terrible.


C'est faux. ::ninja::

----------


## Magnarrok

> 25.99 € ici :
> https://www.greenmangaming.com/games...-awakening-pc/


Baalim'o'trouvetou !  :^_^:

----------


## Baalim

Encore un bundle Artifex Mundi :
https://www.indiegala.com/artifex-mundi-steam-bundle-10


Promotions de fin de semaine chez GOG
https://www.gog.com/promo/20180831_weekend_sale

----------


## Baalim

Razer s'est un peu emmêlé les pinceaux en balançant son annonce mais il va y avoir quelques deals pas inintéressants :




> Razer Game Store] Razer Exclusives - Naruto to Boruto Shinobi Striker ($42.49 - 15% off) - Insurgency: Sandstorm + beta access ($23.50 - 22% off) - Shadow of the Tomb Raider ($47.99 - 20% off) - Dark Souls III Deluxe edition ($34.99 - 59% off) (self.GameDeals)
> 
> soumis il y a 5 minutes par RAZERAthamorRazer Game Store
> 
> Razer Exclusives
> 
> With each of the following games you'll also get $10 off any hardware on the Razerstore, a $15 voucher on the Razer Game Store, and bonus zSilver.
> 
> Naruto to Boruto Shinobi Striker - 15%
> ...

----------


## Banjozor

> Empyrion à 8 € chez GMG
> https://www.greenmangaming.com/games...c-survival-pc/


Il est bien celui la ? c'est tentant ..

----------


## Kohtsaro

> Autrement, soul calibur VI est à 40€ chez voidu avec le code summer18. Achetez-le ou Namco vous pètera la tronche et foutra tous ses développeurs en prison


T'aurai un lien ? Je ne trouve que la Deluxe (et pas à 40€  :tired:  )

----------


## sticky-fingers

25% sur *Voidu* avec le voucher LASTWEEKEND

----------


## Nanaki

Chez Voidu, *25% sur tout le site pendant tout le week-end* (fin de l'offre dimanche à 23h) avec le code promo LASTWEEKEND
Il reste donc 2 jours 6 heures 47 minutes et 30 secondes avant la fin de l'offre (c'est mieux que 22 minutes!)

Edit : grilléééééééééééé

----------


## Baalim

> T'aurai un lien ? Je ne trouve que la Deluxe (et pas à 40€  )


https://www.voidu.com/en/soulcalibur-vi

----------


## Kohtsaro

> https://www.voidu.com/en/soulcalibur-vi


Merci ! J'ai trouvé d'où venait mon erreur, je cherchai avec Soul Calirbur et dans ce cas il trouve que la Deluxe (héhé malin). Avec SoulCalibur il trouve bien la version standard  :;):

----------


## odji

un gogobundle limité (en stock) https://www.gogobundle.com/latest/bu...undleundated-7

----------


## Baalim

Humm... c'est moi ou TOUS les jeux ubi ont dégagé de VOIDU ?  :tired:

----------


## Eradan

> C'est faux.


T'y as joué au moins?  ::P:

----------


## Stelarc

29 heures en tout. ::ninja::

----------


## Oldnoobie

Salut les boloss,

Bon je sais que ça va choquer les habitués des Indie GoGol Bundle et autres sharewares torchés avec le fion, mais hop, *Forza Motorsport 7* pour 17€, c'est ici :
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B071WL3Q6V

On rappellera que les dévs ont/vont virer les loot boxes et l'argent ingame et que pour acheter sur Amazon.uk, c'est pas mal de donner une adresse UK (un hôtel par ex) et de virer ses moyens de paiement FR pour ne fournir le numéro de CB que lors de la commande.
http://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/891121...loot-boxes.htm

----------


## Franky Mikey

Curse of the Crescent Isle DX à moins de 0,45€ : https://www.humblebundle.com/store/c...escent-isle-dx

Je ne sais pas du tout si c'est bien. Par contre c'est 'achement pas cher.

Retour de ma source :



> [20:34] <+^___^> This any good?
> [20:36] <+QQQQ> not amazing, but has a nice monster boy vibe and is very cute
> [20:36] <+QQQQ> and for that price

----------


## Eradan

> 29 heures en tout.


 ::huh::  Je l'ai plié en 12h en glandant!

----------


## Maalak

> Je ne sais pas du tout si c'est bien. Par contre c'est 'achement pas cher.


Joli cosplay de Baalim  :Clap:

----------


## Stelarc

> Je l'ai plié en 12h en glandant!


Le multi. :;):

----------


## odji

Almightree: The Last Dreamer offert sur le play store:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...mes.almightree

----------


## Eradan

Tu es maso  ::P:  Les contrôles sont pourris!

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Curse of the Crescent Isle DX à moins de 0,45€ : https://www.humblebundle.com/store/c...escent-isle-dx
> 
> Je ne sais pas du tout si c'est bien. Par contre c'est 'achement pas cher.


Du coup, j'ai testé 31 minutes. C'est ni terrible ni honteux, il y a des sprites mignons et des décors qui piquent les yeux, le gimmick consistant à attraper les ennemis et à se servir de leurs capacités est une bonne idée. Inoffensif/10

----------


## Baalim

Le premier Ni no kuni pour ps3 à 6 €
https://store.playstation.com/fr-fr/...KDLFULLGAMEPTA

MGS V definitive edition à 5 £
https://uk.gamesplanet.com/game/meta...m-key--2857-3?

Pitié, les mecs, arrêtez-le massacre  :Cryb:

----------


## Kaede

> Reviews
> 
> “It is like 7DTD meets Terminator”
> Youtube
> 
> “Aaaand you can use Cybernetics to upgrade your personal character!”
> Youtube


Un gage de qualité !  ::trollface::

----------


## odji

> Le premier Ni no kuni pour ps3 à 6 €
> https://store.playstation.com/fr-fr/...KDLFULLGAMEPTA
> 
> MGS V definitive edition à 5 £
> https://uk.gamesplanet.com/game/meta...m-key--2857-3?
> 
> Pitié, les mecs, arrêtez-le massacre 
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2018/09/01/3a0...1aaa4cee21.png


t exageres, le jeu vient de sortir  :;): 
https://steamcharts.com/app/812980

----------


## Baalim

Bizarrement, je pense que la courbe ne va pas beaucoup s'inverser.


Sinon, The dwarves à 10$
https://www.wingamestore.com/product/6478/The-Dwarves/

Obduction, 13.5$
https://www.wingamestore.com/product/7023/Obduction/

----------


## Baalim

Bundle à 0.50$ chez groupees
Faut pas s'étonner de la qualité.

https://groupees.com/the5030

----------


## Baalim

Extreme exorcism à 0.59 €  ::O: 

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/extreme-exorcism

----------


## La Chouette

> Extreme exorcism à 0.59 € 
> 
> https://www.humblebundle.com/store/extreme-exorcism


Je le vois à 1.79€, moi.

----------


## Baalim

> Je le vois à 1.79€, moi.


Hier, je l'ai pris à 0.53 € avec la réduction VIP monthly  :;): 
Tiens, j'ai récupéré 5000 chrono.gg coins si tu veux que je te reprenne un jeu.

----------


## Supergounou

> Tiens, j'ai récupéré 5000 chrono.gg coins si tu veux que je te reprenne un jeu.


Je veux bien Dead Cells, merci par avance.

----------


## Baalim

> Je veux bien Dead Cells, merci par avance.


Oui, oui, pas de problème. Je t'envoie ta clé par mp.

----------


## Supergounou

> Oui, oui, pas de problème. Je t'envoie ta clé par mp.




 ::'(:   ::P:

----------


## Franky Mikey

C'est le forum qui déconne.

----------


## Supergounou

Non non, j'ai eu ma clé:



 :tired:

----------


## Nanaki

> Non non, j'ai eu ma clé:
> 
> https://steamcdn-a.akamaihd.net/stea...990/header.jpg




Une Baalimade en bonne et due forme  :haha:

----------


## Wolverine

Probablement une simple erreur de lecture  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> Probablement une simple erreur de lecture


Tout à fait, cher Monsieur,
 je voulais rendre service à notre bon ami Supergounou et je me suis peut-être un peu précipité en lui envoyant un dead quelque chose  ::ninja:: 

Lock's quest à 4.94$
https://www.wingamestore.com/product/7377/Locks-Quest/

----------


## sebarnolds

> Non non, j'ai eu ma clé:
> 
> https://steamcdn-a.akamaihd.net/stea...990/header.jpg


Le pire, c'est que Baalim a plusieurs exemplaires du jeu :


 :^_^:

----------


## Baalim

Humm.. oui, ce doit être une double erreur.



Soyons radins : doom à 4.95 £
https://uk.gamersgate.com/DD-DOOM2016/

Ce qui, en monnaie de brexiteurs, équivaut à 5.5 €


Atomega à 2.65€
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/atom...am-key--3416-1



Allez savoir, si çà se trouve, ça intéressera un fan de Pokemon en goguette.

----------


## Florian L

Ventes Flash GOG !   "_Les nouvelles ventes flash feront leur apparition toutes les heures, à l’heure pile_"

Par exemple, plus que 23 min pour acheter Frostpunk sans DRM à 22.49€ (+3€ pour un futur achat) (meilleur prix actuel : 21.97 € avec DRM selon isthereanydeal

----------


## Oldnoobie

ça s'appelle une colique.

----------


## Flad

> ça s'appelle une colique.


C'est aussi de là que vient l'expression : partir en "go(g) get" !

----------


## Valenco

> ça s'appelle une colique.


C'est pour susciter des achats frénétiques.

----------


## Hyeud

> C'est pour susciter des achats néphrétiques.


Fixed.

----------


## Gorillaz

> C'est pour susciter des achats frénétiques néphrétiques.


FTFY  ::ninja:: 
Edit: and grilled  :Emo:

----------


## Getz

> Ventes Flash GOG !   "_Les nouvelles ventes flash feront leur apparition toutes les heures, à l’heure pile_"
> 
> Par exemple, plus que 23 min pour acheter Frostpunk sans DRM à 22.49€ (+3€ pour un futur achat) (meilleur prix actuel : 21.97 € avec DRM selon isthereanydeal


Ces 23 minutes me rappellent les heures sombres de ce topic...  ::unsure:: 

J'attends encore une baisse de prix pour le prendre ce Frostpunk je pense  ::):

----------


## Baalim

Et encore un nouveau bundle manifestement composé en collaboration entre indie gala et Satan.

https://www.indiegala.com/bullid-gam...m-games-bundle


A noter quelques nouveautés du côté de GOG connect :
https://www.gog.com/connect


Nouveau gogo bundle (hélas) avec cependant une nouveauté.... Un VN en VR  ::wacko:: 
https://otakubundle.com/latest/bundles/otakubundle-34

Admirez également cette merveille sortie sur steam le..... 29 août 2018  :Facepalm: 
https://store.steampowered.com/app/923470/MOMOEXE/

----------


## Bibik

> Ces 23 minutes me rappellent les heures sombres de ce topic...


Haha moi ça me rappelle le meme de Jack Keane 2 sur la légendaire promo GoG.

----------


## Baalim

Heavy dream, gratuit jusqu'au 9 septembre prochain.
https://store.steampowered.com/app/917240/Heavy_Dreams/

----------


## Valenco

> FTFY 
> Edit: and grilled


Trop JELB tue la B.  ::ninja:: 

Au fait, s'il y avait un canard non moqueur (oxymore) pour m'expliquer ce que signifie FTFY... Je suis un ignare.

----------


## SeigneurAo

> Trop JELB tue la B. 
> 
> Au fait, s'il y avait un canard non moqueur (oxymore) pour m'expliquer ce que signifie FTFY... Je suis un ignare.


Fixed That For You.

----------


## Gorillaz

> Trop JELB tue la B. 
> 
> Au fait, s'il y avait un canard non moqueur (oxymore) pour m'expliquer ce que signifie FTFY... Je suis un ignare.


Fixed That For You

Sinon vous avez encore quelques heures sur Gog pour choper Dragon Age: Origins à 3.99€ et Jade Empire (titre Bioware) à 2.59€. Amazing !

----------


## Valenco

Merci...  ::lol::

----------


## Yves Signal

La débandade, je viens de me rendre compte qu'il n'y a même pas de topic Dragon Quest XI !

Du coup nulle part où échanger nos bons plans pour se prendre le jeu (qui sort demain).  ::sad::

----------


## pesos

Fais le  ::trollface:: 

Il n'y a pas eu de bon plan à part GMG de toute façon.

----------


## Spilke Spiegel

> Ventes Flash GOG !   "_Les nouvelles ventes flash feront leur apparition toutes les heures, à l’heure pile_"
> 
> Par exemple, plus que 23 min pour acheter Frostpunk sans DRM à 22.49€ (+3€ pour un futur achat) (meilleur prix actuel : 21.97 € avec DRM selon isthereanydeal


Dont Homeworld® Remastered Collection pour moins de 5 euros, son historic low.

Il vous reste 22 minutes (*10)!

----------


## Baalim

Fallout 76, 40.80 €
https://www.play-asia.com/fallout-76/13/70c7yh

Pandemonium 2 à 1.5$
https://www.gog.com/game/pandemonium_2
Humm, faut peut être garder ses souvenirs d'époque  :Cryb:

----------


## jopopoe

C'est jouable de faire unpause/pause sur le monthly juste le temps de prendre un jeu pour bénéficier des 10% ? Ou ça va me forcer à prendre celui de ce mois-ci ?

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> C'est jouable de faire unpause/pause sur le monthly juste le temps de prendre un jeu pour bénéficier des 10% ? Ou ça va me forcer à prendre celui de ce mois-ci ?


Comme on est dans la dernière semaine, tu vas être obligé de le prendre. Si tu peux attendre 5 jours, c'est mieux.  ::):

----------


## odji

-80% sur extinction, sortie en avril. violent :/
https://store.steampowered.com/app/570710/Extinction/

----------


## Flad

> -80% sur extinction, sortie en avril. violent :/
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/570710/Extinction/


Il est en bonne voie !
:badumtsss:

----------


## Baalim

L'exceptionnel (si si) Pyre à 10 $ chez le merveilleux GOG pendant encore 5 heures
https://www.gog.com/game/pyre

Gordor et Oldnoobie ont le droit de vomir.


Aussi increvable que les cafards, GOGO bundle nous balance 19 nouveaux étrons à la face :
https://www.gogobundle.com/latest/bu...ndlelimited-75


Ok, je crois qu'on a bien couvert la tendance scato du forum.

----------


## Gorillaz

> L'exceptionnel (si si) Pyre à 10 $ chez le merveilleux GOG pendant encore 5 heures
> https://www.gog.com/game/pyre
> 
> Gordor et Oldnoobie ont le droit de vomir.


Comme jeu, on a vu mieux ... mais on a surtout vu pyre  ::ninja::

----------


## jopopoe

> Comme on est dans la dernière semaine, tu vas être obligé de le prendre. Si tu peux attendre 5 jours, c'est mieux.


Merci  :;): 

C'est pour Darksiders 2, alors je partage le bon plan tant qu'à faire :

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/d...nitive-edition

Je pense qu'il doit y avoir moyen de l'avoir à moins de 4 euros, mais entre le cashback et l'abonnement le calcul devient compliqué ! Chez moi, avec l'abonnement en pause, il est à 4,04.

----------


## Baalim

Quelqu'un a des infos fiables sur cdkeys ?
Je sais que le gris, cay le mal et l'injustice© mais là  :Sweat:

----------


## Flad

> Quelqu'un a des infos fiables sur cdkeys ?
> Je sais que le gris, cay le mal et l'injustice© mais là


Y a quoi la-bas ?  :tired:

----------


## La Chouette

> Quelqu'un a des infos fiables sur cdkeys ?
> Je sais que le gris, cay le mal et l'injustice© mais là


Je sais que pour Overcooked 2, les gens ne recevaient pas leur bonus de pré-commande et que le support du site leur affirmait que la clé fournie contenait jeu ET le bonus, alors que sur tous les sites non-gris, il y avait deux clés séparées. Donc niveau fiabilité, on a vu mieux.

----------


## Shapa

> Quelqu'un a des infos fiables sur cdkeys ?
> Je sais que le gris, cay le mal et l'injustice© mais là


C'est pas pire qu'un autre site gris. Mais tá uras jamais le temps de jouer a DQXI.

----------


## Baalim

> C'est pas pire qu'un autre site gris. Mais tá uras jamais le temps de jouer a DQXI.


Pas loin.
Cela dit, au delà de l'aspect éthique de la chose, je ne trouve presque rien sur cette société. Le cas G2A est vachement plus documenté.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je sais que pour Overcooked 2, les gens ne recevaient pas leur bonus de pré-commande et que le support du site leur affirmait que la clé fournie contenait jeu ET le bonus, alors que sur tous les sites non-gris, il y avait deux clés séparées. Donc niveau fiabilité, on a vu mieux.


Là, vu le fonctionnement de ce type de site, je ne suis pas surpris.

----------


## odji

>+90% reduc sur hollow 
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/hollow

----------


## Stelarc

> -80% sur extinction, sortie en avril. violent :/
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/570710/Extinction/


De quoi ? Mais... C'est le jeu où l'on tatane des trolls ? Il est sorti ce jeu ? ::O: 

Même les canards n'en n'ont même pas parlé, si on ne peut même plus leur faire confiance à ces canards mais où va le monde. ::blink::

----------


## Magnarrok

> Y a quoi la-bas ?


J'ai regardé les jeux à moins de 5€ j'ai trouvé que Golf With your Friends qui pourrait convenir...  ::ninja::

----------


## FB74

> Quelqu'un a des infos fiables sur cdkeys ?
> Je sais que le gris, cay le mal et l'injustice© mais là


Tu es tenté par injustice 2 ?  ::):

----------


## Nanaki

> Quelqu'un a des infos fiables sur cdkeys ?
> Je sais que le gris, cay le mal et l'injustice© mais là


J'ai acheté une dizaine de jeu chez eux en 2 ans (oui je sais cay mal)
Pas eu de problème à part une histoire de bonus de précommande. 
Pas de frais caché contrairement à certains autres sites gris
Je me suis fait remboursé une préco 3 jours avant la sortie du jeu sans problème, le support est réactif.
On peut avoir 5% de réduc via leur page FB




> Je sais que pour Overcooked 2, les gens ne recevaient pas leur bonus de pré-commande et que le support du site leur affirmait que la clé fournie contenait jeu ET le bonus, alors que sur tous les sites non-gris, il y avait deux clés séparées. Donc niveau fiabilité, on a vu mieux.


Ouai j'ai aussi eu un problème de bonus de péco chez eux avec Wolfenstein 2, ils affirmaient que la clé contenais le bonus alors que c'était une clé à part qu'ils ne fournissaient pas... et qu'ils vendaient à part sur le site!

----------


## Baalim

> Tu es tenté par injustice 2 ?


 C'est pas moi qui l'ai dit  ::ninja::

----------


## FB74

> C'est pas moi qui l'ai dit


Je l'ai.  :Cigare: 

Enfin, pas à vendre !  ::P:

----------


## Kaede

> >+90% reduc sur hollow 
> https://www.humblebundle.com/store/hollow


Rah, j'ai cru qu'il s'agissait de Hollow Knight, la déception !  ::):

----------


## FB74

*Humble Unity:*
https://www.humblebundle.com/games/unity-bundle

----------


## Wolverine

Mais .. mais .. t'as posté 2 minutes en avance !

Y a une perturbation dans la force maintenant  ::):

----------


## Franky Mikey

> *Shadow Tactics À MOINS DE TREIZE BALLES PUTAIN§§§§§*
> https://www.humblebundle.com/games/unity-bundle


ftfy  :Cigare:

----------


## Graouu

Bon, je cracherais pas sur un petit DRAGON QUEST XI à bon prix sur pc là !

----------


## Galgu

> ftfy


mais tout le monde l'a déjà avec Twitch Prime  ::ninja::

----------


## Supergounou

> *Humble Unity:*
> https://www.humblebundle.com/games/unity-bundle


Oh, un Humble respectable!  ::o: 
Dommage que j'ai déjà tout ce qui m’intéresse sauf Last Day of June...

----------


## KaiN34

Y aura du Gift qui va tomber à la fin de ce bundle vous inquiétez pas.  ::ninja::

----------


## Kulfy

> Shadow Tactics À MOINS DE TREIZE BALLES PUTAIN§§§§§ https://www.humblebundle.com/games/unity-bundle





> ftfy


Bof, qui n'a pas encore ce jeu ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Kohtsaro

> Bof, qui n'a pas encore ce jeu ?


Moi du coup tu peux me l’offrir comme ça je pourrai l’offrir à mon frère  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

la trilogie Black Mirror à 5 $
https://www.wingamestore.com/product...Mirror-Bundle/

Little nightmares 7.5$
https://www.wingamestore.com/product...le-Nightmares/

----------


## Baalim

Dbz fighterZ edition 35$
https://www.amazon.com/Dragon-Ball-F.../dp/B0777SXN97

Pour mémoire, c'est la version qui inclut le Pass FighterZ qui ajoute 8 personnages inédits.

----------


## banditbandit

Prey dans sa boiboite à 9.99 € hors fdp 

https://jeux-video.fnac.com/a12333099/Prey-PC-Jeu-PC

----------


## odji

bon, ils vont finir par le mettre dans un monthly ce prey a ce rythme la!


pour finir les stocks (moins de 3000) , un nouveau sans date chez gogobundle:
https://www.gogobundle.com/latest/bu...undleundated-8

(il reste du stock pour le 1,6, 7 et 8  pas sur qu'on reverra ces jeux en bundle)

----------


## Marmottas

> Prey dans sa boiboite à 9.99 € hors fdp 
> 
> https://jeux-video.fnac.com/a12333099/Prey-PC-Jeu-PC


Non, ne fais pas ça, surtout pas !

Certains ne sont pas preyparés aux jeux de mots qui vont suivre...

----------


## Baalim

> Non, ne fais pas ça, surtout pas !
> 
> Certains ne sont pas preyparés aux jeux de mots qui vont suivre...


Perso, je vais laisser le gros preytencieux qui m'a piqué mon topic gérer preystement les débordement à venir.

Encore ... 22 minutes pour acquérir Battlechasers en drm free à 13.5$  ::ninja:: 
https://www.gog.com/game/battle_chasers_nightwar


Nox...0.90$
https://www.gog.com/game/nox

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> Perso, je vais laisser le gros preytencieux qui m'a piqué mon topic gérer preystement les débordement à venir.


Au moins il est preyvenu.

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Pour mémoire, c'est la version qui inclut le Pass FighterZ qui ajoute 8 personnages inédits.



Whhoooaa 30 euroboules mais y a 8 personnages inédits ! Goku avec des cheveux verts, Vegeta chauve (chauvegeta), Gohan amputé d'un bras (mais l'autre, pas celui de l'OAV), Freezer beige, Gohan jeune avec un kimono jaune foncé, Gohan jeune avec un kimono orange clair, Trunks mais sans épée, et Gohan SSJ8 (il a les cheveux bleus, une mèche rose, ils sont longs jusqu'au cul et il y a des bouclettes, mais des bouclettes viriles).

----------


## Florian L

-20 % sur l'ensemble du site Voidu  avec le code : PLAYHARDER

Ce qui donne Two Point Hospital à 20.91€

-20 % sur certains jeux jap's sur Green Man Gaming avec le code : BIGINJAPAN

 Je me vois pas en faire la L.i.s.t.e ! ::ninja::

----------


## Supergounou

> Whhoooaa 30 euroboules mais y a 8 personnages inédits ! Goku avec des cheveux verts, Vegeta chauve (chauvegeta), Gohan amputé d'un bras (mais l'autre, pas celui de l'OAV), Freezer beige, Gohan jeune avec un kimono jaune foncé, Gohan jeune avec un kimono orange clair, Trunks mais sans épée, et Gohan SSJ8 (il a les cheveux bleus, une mèche rose, ils sont longs jusqu'au cul et il y a des bouclettes, mais des bouclettes viriles).


Et le pire, c'est qu'ils se jouent tous en bourrant le bouton X.

----------


## Gorillaz

SOMA à 5.19€ sur GOG. Vente flash, plus que 22 minutes

----------


## Baalim

> Et le pire, c'est qu'ils se jouent tous en bourrant le bouton X.


Tiens, en parlant de ça, un *indie kawaii bundle* débarque ! 

https://www.indiegala.com/indiegala-...e-steam-bundle

Avec de la qualité : 




En revanche, Nusakana est, en principe, un petit indé soigné.
https://store.steampowered.com/app/401290/Nusakana/


*Thea Awakening* à 7.50 € :
https://www.indiegala.com/crackerjack


Et un *racing anthology bundle* :
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...-racing-bundle

15 jeux pour 3.19 €

Beaucoup de vieilleries mais des vieilleries de qualité (Insane 2, GT Legends, Mashed).


Vous en rêviez vraisemblablement : *house party* à 4.45 €
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/house-party

----------


## McCauley

> Tiens, en parlant de ça, un *indie kawaii bundle*  les copines débarquent ! 
> 
> Avec de la qualité 
> 
> Vous en rêviez vraisemblablement : *house party* à 4.45 €
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/house-party


 :Manif:

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Ces 23 minutes me rappellent les heures sombres de ce topic...


 :^_^: 




> J'attends encore une baisse de prix pour le prendre ce Frostpunk je pense


Ce sont à nouveau les jeux que vous aviez cités sur GoG, c'est cyclique en fait. J'imagine que ceux que j'attends ne passeront donc pas...

----------


## Bibik

> Ce sont à nouveau les jeux que vous aviez cités sur GoG, c'est cyclique en fait. J'imagine que ceux que j'attends ne passeront donc pas...


Non, après les rumeurs parlent d'une promo spéciale 10 ans de GoG mais logiquement l'anniversaire était début août donc ça me paraît peu probable.

----------


## barbarian_bros

> Heavy dream, gratuit jusqu'au 9 septembre prochain.
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/917240/Heavy_Dreams/


Dans la description ils parlent du 15 septembre :



> For the first two weeks, from 9/1/18 to 9/15/18, Heavy Dreams will be free to purchase, after which time it will no longer be free! Take advantage of this special offer now!


Et dans les news ils parlent du 1er octobre :



> A free extension
> So apparently because Steam won't allow an earlier period of changing the price, Heavy Dreams will be free until the first of October! Enjoy!

----------


## Baalim

Overlord 2 gratos sur gamesession.
https://www.gamesessions.com/fr/Game/overlord2

----------


## Baalim

Un nouveau go go bundle en mode jeu des sept familles avec Boy, daddy et grandpa :
https://www.gogobundle.com/latest/bundles/gogobundle-56

Bon, y'a ghoul boy dedans. A 1.49$ le tout, c'est pas si mal

----------


## Galgu

Jme tate toujours pour DBFighterZ sur Amazon... Des recommandations ? Je compte y jouer car je suis un DBFan, mais jamais en multi local, plutôt campagne solo/un peu de online.

----------


## Baalim

> Jme tate toujours pour DBFighterZ sur Amazon... Des recommandations ? Je compte y jouer car je suis un DBFan, mais jamais en multi local, plutôt campagne solo/un peu de online.


Fais gaffe à un éventuel zonage avant tout achat. Je m'étais fait avoir avec ghost recon wildlands à l'époque  :;): 


MGS definitive edition à 5.4 € chez Voidu avec le code Playharder (si).
https://www.voidu.com/en/metal-gear-...ive-experience

----------


## Gorillaz

> Fais gaffe à un éventuel zonage avant tout achat. Je m'étais fait avoir avec ghost recon wildlands à l'époque 
> 
> 
> MGS definitive edition à 5.4 € chez Voidu avec le code Playharder (si).
> https://www.voidu.com/en/metal-gear-...ive-experience


Wow, c'est franchement pas cher !
En total noob de la franchise, ça ressemble à quoi comme autre jeu ? Forcément infiltration ou possible en mode bourrin ?

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Wow, c'est franchement pas cher !
> En total noob de la franchise, ça ressemble à quoi comme autre jeu ? Forcément infiltration ou possible en mode bourrin ?


Tu peux te la jouer bourrin au lance roquette mais le mode fufu est quand même au coeur du jeu donc ce serait dommage de le jouer façon Quake  ::P: 

Mais oui, tu peux te lâcher de temps en temps et rentrer dans le tas. Enfin si tu arrives à survivre dans ces conditions  ::ninja:: 

A ce prix j'hésiterais pas, moi-même j'étais un novice quand je l'ai pris à sa sortie, ben j'ai passé 138h dessus  ::lol::  Et encore je n'ai pas Ground Zeroes et je n'ai pas non plus poussé trop loin les missions de développement de base...

Quand j'y repense, ce jeu quand même  :Bave:  Quiet  :Bave:  Quiet  :Vibre:  Quiet  :Emo:

----------


## odji

un pack de zombie et de cowboy pour 25 balles chez IG:
https://www.indiegala.com/dying-ligh...bullets-bundle

----------


## Wingi

Alors la campagne, c'est une grosse purge, et le mode en ligne, j'ai jamais trop testé, préférant jouer en local avec des potes.

Au final, j'ai revendu le jeu, car jouer en autiste ne m'a passioné qu'un temps, et que c'est pas avec un season pass à 35€ que le jeu va se renouveler. 
Si tu es fan de DBZ + solo, regarde plutôt du côté des xenoverse ... Enfin, des deux, c'est celui que j'ai préféré, mais ça n'engage que moi  ::P:

----------


## Gorillaz

> Tu peux te la jouer bourrin au lance roquette mais le mode fufu est quand même au coeur du jeu donc ce serait dommage de le jouer façon Quake 
> 
> Mais oui, tu peux te lâcher de temps en temps et rentrer dans le tas. Enfin si tu arrives à survivre dans ces conditions 
> 
> A ce prix j'hésiterais pas, moi-même j'étais un novice quand je l'ai pris à sa sortie, ben j'ai passé 138h dessus  Et encore je n'ai pas Ground Zeroes et je n'ai pas non plus poussé trop loin les missions de développement de base...
> 
> Quand j'y repense, ce jeu quand même  Quiet  Quiet  Quiet


Pfff, le souci c'est que depuis que je suis un peu + les occasions en ligne, j'arrête pas d'acheter à droite et à gauche ... sans vraiment avoir le temps de jouer  :Emo: 
Rien que cette semaine j'ai déjà pris Doom (bonjour les 75Go) et TWD saison 3 (sachant que j'ai même pas encore joué à la saison 2)
Et tu verrais le backlog que je me traîne ...
Du coup je crois que je vais passer mon tour, mais merci pour le retour  ::):

----------


## La Chouette

> Pfff, le souci c'est que depuis que je suis un peu + les occasions en ligne, j'arrête pas d'acheter à droite et à gauche ... sans vraiment avoir le temps de jouer 
> Rien que cette semaine j'ai déjà pris Doom (bonjour les 75Go) et TWD saison 3 (sachant que j'ai même pas encore joué à la saison 2)
> Et tu verrais le backlog que je me traîne ...
> Du coup je crois que je vais passer mon tour, mais merci pour le retour


On a un event pour ça  ::trollface::

----------


## Jughurta

La règle de base pour épurer un backlog, 1 jeu acheté pour 2 jeux terminés.

----------


## akaraziel

> Wow, c'est franchement pas cher !
> En total noob de la franchise, ça ressemble à quoi comme autre jeu ? Forcément infiltration ou possible en mode bourrin ?


Tu peux le faire des deux façons.  :;): 

C'est assez libre dans l'approche la plupart du temps, mais j'ai trouvé ça assez brouillon sur la fin (les conflits Konami/Kojima ne sont sans doute pas étrangers à ça) et la narration est hachée tout au long du jeu, ce qui est assez choquant quand on connait un peu cette série à la réalisation habituellement impeccable.
Mais malgré ses défauts j'ai bien aimé le jeu quand même.  :^_^:

----------


## Gorillaz

> La règle de base pour épurer un backlog, 1 jeu acheté pour 2 jeux terminés.


Je sais mais c'est pas gagné, vu que ce sont presque tous des gros jeux (2 Arkham, Deus Ex MD, Doom, Watch Dogs, Witcher, LA Noire ...)




> Tu peux le faire des deux façons. 
> 
> C'est assez libre dans l'approche la plupart du temps, mais j'ai trouvé ça assez brouillon sur la fin (les conflits Konami/Kojima ne sont sans doute pas étrangers à ça) et la narration est hachée tout au long du jeu, ce qui est assez choquant quand on connait un peu cette série à la réalisation habituellement impeccable.
> Mais malgré ses défauts j'ai bien aimé le jeu quand même.


Le peu que j'en avais vu de la série, l'histoire avait un peu l'air d'être du grand n'importe quoi, non ?  :^_^:

----------


## akaraziel

> Le peu que j'en avais vu de la série, l'histoire avait un peu l'air d'être du grand n'importe quoi, non ?


Oui et non. Ça se prend au sérieux _mais pas trop_ effectivement. Mais l'histoire des jeux forme un tout cohérent (dans son propre univers hein) et vraiment bien travaillé. Si on peut accrocher ou pas au scénario, je ne pense pas qu'on puisse mettre en défaut la construction de son univers mis en place depuis le tout premier _Metal Gear_.  :;):

----------


## Baalim

One piece unlimited world : 7.5£
https://2game.com/one-piece-unlimite...deluxe-edition

Super Rad Raygun 1$
https://trufun.itch.io/super-rad-raygun

Squadron sky guardian à 1.2$
https://www.wingamestore.com/product...Sky-Guardians/

Petite promo pour l'étrange Distorsions, à 14$
https://www.wingamestore.com/product/9482/Distortions/

L'extension marching fire de for honor est en libre essai jusqu'au 10 septembre.

----------


## Spilke Spiegel

> La règle de base pour épurer un backlog, 1 jeu acheté pour 2 jeux terminés.


J'ai jamais vu cette règle ! Et c'est que maintenant que vous prévenez. Sympa la communauté. Au temps où sir Baalim tenait le thread de ses petits bras musclés, c'était pas comme ça.

----------


## Baalim

Yoku island express à 12$

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Lego ninjago à 7.5€
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/le...vie-video-game

IG VR bundle 
https://www.indiegala.com/virtual-re...eogames-bundle

Beuargggh

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Plus que 11mn avant la révélation du Monthly et aucun message sur le sujet dans la journée?
C'est plus trop tendance alors... ::sad::

----------


## Baalim

> Plus que 11mn avant la révélation du Monthly et aucun message sur le sujet dans la journée?
> C'est plus trop tendance alors...


Ah, si on avait un taulier qui mettait ses titres à jour..  ::trollface::

----------


## Flad

> Ah, si on avait un taulier qui mettait ses titres à jour..


 ::siffle::

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> 


J'ai bien fait de ne pas renchérir sur la remarque de Baalim...  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

J'aurais pu m'en douter.... Presque miss.


Hum. Pas top.
Et overwatch pour le mois prochain

----------


## Shapa

Overwatch...

----------


## machiavel24

Appeau à Ruvon / Shapa : Pas trop mal ce monthly, si quelqu'un veut donner un Little Nightmares, je suis son homme  ::siffle:: .

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Overwatch...


Lootboxes...

----------


## Flad

> Appeau à Ruvon / Shapa : Pas trop mal ce monthly, si quelqu'un veut donner un Little Nightmares, je suis son homme .
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Lootboxes...


Y a moyen. Je te dis rapidement  :;):

----------


## Shapa

> Appeau à Ruvon / Shapa : Pas trop mal ce monthly, si quelqu'un veut donner un Little Nightmares, je suis son homme .
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Lootboxes...


Y'a pas appeau a grand chose si ce n'est de rentrer dans la catégorie jai pas de famille. Bon ben va y avoir du don, y'a pas grand chose qui m'intéresse ce mois ci.

----------


## Galgu

Si Quelqu'un ne veut pas de Battle Chef Bridage je suis preneur  ::siffle::

----------


## Hyeud

3 jeux dégueulasses en présentation pour sortir quelques merveilles une fois que tu as passé le cap. Un jeu online pour PGM qui se la pètent pour le mois prochain, c'est clair et net, je ne renouvellerai pas mon abo annuel.

----------


## machiavel24

> Si Quelqu'un ne veut pas de Battle Chef Bridage je suis preneur


Twitch prime du mois dernier, je crois  ::siffle:: .

----------


## Baalim

> 3 jeux dégueulasses en présentation pour sortir quelques merveilles une fois que tu as passé le cap. Un jeu online pour PGM qui se la pètent pour le mois prochain, c'est clair et net, je ne renouvellerai pas mon abo annuel.


C'était quoi, les merveilles ?  ::O:

----------


## La Chouette

> C'était quoi, les merveilles ?


Battle Chef Brigade rentre plutôt bien dans cette catégorie, pour moi.

----------


## Hyeud

Figment, darksiders 2, Little nightmares, Ethereal.

----------


## Jughurta

Overwatch en produit d'appel, un MMO payant avec des loots boxes  :Gerbe:  tout ceux intéressés l'ont déjà forcément, c'est complètement stupide de leur part.

----------


## Baalim

> Figment, darksiders 2, Little nightmares, Ethereal.


Darksiders 2, c'est un peu un champion incontesté des bacs à soldes

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Battle Chef Brigade rentre plutôt bien dans cette catégorie, pour moi.


 je serais curieux d'avoir une estimation du nombre d'abonnés amazon Prime, histoire de voir à quel point il peut y avoir une collision entre twitch prime et le monthly.

Là, il y a tout de même deux jeux déjà offerts par Amazon

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Overwatch en produit d'appel, un MMO payant avec des loots boxes  tout ceux intéressés l'ont déjà forcément, c'est complètement stupide de leur part.


 Je n'en serais pas si certain. Je fais partie de ceux que le jeu pourrait vaguement intéresser sans pour autant vouloir y mettre le prix demandé. là, l'offre est pile-poil dans mon créneau

----------


## odji

en parlant de monthly, ils ont rajouté quelques titres il me semble dans le trove:
https://www.humblebundle.com/monthly/trove

Hacknet, Gemini Rue , Dungeon Souls , The Bridge

----------


## Graouu

> Overwatch en produit d'appel, un MMO payant avec des loots boxes  tout ceux intéressés l'ont déjà forcément, c'est complètement stupide de leur part.


Un mmo, t'es sur ?

----------


## purEcontact

Parait même que y'a des extensions.

----------


## Gordor

> Overwatch en produit d'appel, un MMO payant avec des loots boxes  tout ceux intéressés l'ont déjà forcément, c'est complètement stupide de leur part.


Faudrait voir à se renseigner avant de raconter n’importe quoi quand même.

----------


## madgic

Overwatch est un jeu multijoueur payant à l'achat (mais sans abonnement ni dlc) et avec loot boxes cosmétiques.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Sans compter que tous ceux qui l'ont déjà pourraient être intéressés.  ::trollface::  Va y avoir une épidémie de schtroumpfs le mois prochain.

----------


## Galgu

> Twitch prime du mois dernier, je crois .


Merci ! javais zappé.

----------


## Jughurta

> Faudrait voir à se renseigner avant de raconter n’importe quoi quand même.


Rectifies mes erreurs s'il te plait, ne me laisses pas dans l'ignorance.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Et tu verrais le backlog que je me traîne ...
> Du coup je crois que je vais passer mon tour, mais merci pour le retour


Je ne pense pas être la cible, mais j'ai failli craquer aussi à ce prix, pour me faire enfin une idée de cette série.
Mais finalement t'inquiète pas ça va devenir son prix régulier en promo, la même édition est à 6,66 € (hum  :Cell:  je vais être poursuivi par les conspi') sur gamesplanet.fr :

https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/meta...am-key--2857-3




> On a un event pour ça


Tentateur !   ::o: 




> Et overwatch pour le mois prochain


Merde j'ai mal lu, je pensais que c'était dans celui ci. Du coup je ne prendrai pas le mois prochain non plus alors.

----------


## Stelarc

> Rectifies mes erreurs s'il te plait, ne me laisses pas dans l'ignorance.



Ce n'est pas un mmo, ce que tu appelles_ lootboxes_ ne contiennent que des cosmétiques, émotes, tags et tout le bordel, rien qui ne change le gameplay du jeu.

H.S.: Du coup je viens de m'abonner au _Monthly_, la date butoir pour mettre en pause est laquelle ? Le 5 octobre ?

----------


## Nanaki

> Ce n'est pas un mmo, ce que tu appelles_ lootboxes_ ne contiennent que des cosmétiques, émotes, tags et tout le bordel, rien qui ne change le gameplay du jeu.
> 
> H.S.: Du coup je viens de m'abonner au _Monthly_, la date butoir pour mettre en pause est laquelle ? Le 5 octobre ?


Le 5 septembre c'est la date de sortie du bundle, la date butoir c'est toujours *le dernier vendredi du mois*, donc il faut mettre en pause le 28 Septembre si tu ne veux pas le bundle avec Overwatch.
Si tu as déjà pris Overwatch tu auras le reste du bundle le 5 Octobre.

Et si tu ne veux pas le bundle d'après, celui dont les premiers jeux seront révélés le 5 octobre, il faudra mettre en pause avant le 29 octobre.

J’espère avoir été clair .

----------


## Jughurta

> Ce n'est pas un mmo, ce que tu appelles_ lootboxes_ ne contiennent que des cosmétiques, émotes, tags et tout le bordel, rien qui ne change le gameplay du jeu.


Pour les loot boxes, cosmétiques ou pas osef le terme loot boxe est le terme utilisé par Humble Bundle donc je suppose que c'est aussi le terme utilisé par Blizzard donc conclusion il y a des loot boxes dans Overwatch.
Ce n'est pas un MMO ? alors ok c'est un jeu multijoueur en équipe uniquement en ligne basé sur la trinitié tank-dps-heal comme dans tous les MMO.

----------


## toufmag

Sinon j'ai un Darksiders II Deathinitive Edition à échanger

----------


## Hyeud

Dans MMO y'a Massively, OW est pas massively dans le sens où tu ne joues pas avec 5000 personnes en même temps.

----------


## Jughurta

> Dans MMO y'a Massively, OW est pas massively dans le sens où tu ne joues pas avec 5000 personnes en même temps.


World of Tanks tu joues à 15 vs 15 pourtant c'est un MMO.

----------


## Graouu

> World of Tanks tu joues à 15 vs 15 pourtant c'est un MMO.


Non mais ils veulent dire qu'y a rien de persistant dans Overwatch en fait contrairement à un mmo.

----------


## Zerger

Déjà qui'on a du mal à savoir si overwatch est un moba, alors un MMO...

----------


## La Chouette

> World of Tanks tu joues à 15 vs 15 pourtant c'est un MMO.


Non. Si tu considères World of Tanks ou Overwatch comme des MMO, alors Overcooked 2 est un MMO, Tricky Towers est un MMO, Stardew Valley est un MMO.

----------


## Hyeud

> World of Tanks tu joues à 15 vs 15 pourtant c'est un MMO.


Donc TF2 c'est un MMO ?

----------


## Jughurta

Désolé les gars mais World of tanks est un MMO c'est pas moi qui le dit enfin si mais je me contente de répéter la wiki du site officiel du jeu 


> World of Tanks is a team-based massively multiplayer online action game dedicated to armored warfare in the middle of the 20th century

----------


## Hyeud

Moi je vais laisser tomber, parce qu'en fait je m'en bats l’œil avec une patte d'anguille  ::):

----------


## Supergounou

> Sinon j'ai un Darksiders II Deathinitive Edition à échanger


http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/57...e-d%C3%A9mat-)

----------


## Shapa

> Sinon j'ai un Darksiders II Deathinitive Edition à échanger


Imagine s'il existait un topic rien que pour ça ? Et bien il existe, en ce jour de joie et gloire, voici même un lien! http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/57...mat-)/page205




> Moi je vais laisser tomber, parce qu'en fait je m'en bats l’œil avec une patte d'anguille


Je crois que c'est plus sage il a l'air un peu épais le Monsieur.

----------


## sticky-fingers

Hop abo annulé, suffit les conneries...

Par contre vous avez toutes vos clés ? il me manque celles de sniper ... et tales of... dans mon profil  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Par contre vous avez toutes vos clés ? il me manque celles de sniper ... et tales of... dans mon profil


T'es sûr que t'as pas pris Tomb Raider ?

----------


## Stelarc

> Le 5 septembre c'est la date de sortie du bundle, la date butoir c'est toujours *le dernier vendredi du mois*, donc il faut mettre en pause le 28 Septembre si tu ne veux pas le bundle avec Overwatch.
> Si tu as déjà pris Overwatch tu auras le reste du bundle le 5 Octobre.
> 
> Et si tu ne veux pas le bundle d'après, celui dont les premiers jeux seront révélés le 5 octobre, il faudra mettre en pause avant le 29 octobre.
> 
> J’espère avoir été clair .


Clair comme de l'eau de roche. Je te remercie canard gentil. ::wub::

----------


## FB74

Sur Arte, il y a un reportage sur les "Tokyo girls" (groupes pop de filles au Japon) qui passe en ce moment.

Je ne peux m'empêcher de penser à Baalim.  :tired:

----------


## sticky-fingers

> T'es sûr que t'as pas pris Tomb Raider ?


oui, d'autant que j'ai bien les autres.

----------


## madgic

> Hop abo annulé, suffit les conneries...
> 
> Par contre vous avez toutes vos clés ? il me manque celles de sniper ... et tales of... dans mon profil


Je me suis fait la même réflexion et en fait sur la page des clé du bundle, tout en haut, tu dois choisir les trois jeux (ou tomb rider) pour que les clés apparaissent.




> Pour les loot boxes, cosmétiques ou pas osef le terme loot boxe est le terme utilisé par Humble Bundle donc je suppose que c'est aussi le terme utilisé par Blizzard donc conclusion il y a des loot boxes dans Overwatch.
> Ce n'est pas un MMO ? alors ok c'est un jeu multijoueur en équipe uniquement en ligne basé sur la trinitié tank-dps-heal comme dans tous les MMO.


Il y a loot boxes et loot boxes, celles qui modifient le gameplay et vont jusqu'à transformer le jeu en pay to win (battlefront 2 et shadow of war de ce que j'ai entendu parler quand ils avaient ce système) et celles qui modifient juste le cosmétiques et qui changent rien a gameplay comme Overwatch.

----------


## Gordor

Est ce que l’OP peut virer les caractères spéciaux comme les tirets du titre du topac ? Ça fait merder le lien dans les mails de notifs.

----------


## Flad

> Est ce que l’OP peut virer les caractères spéciaux comme les tirets du titre du topac ? Ça fait merder le lien dans les mails de notifs.


Y a pas de tirets dans le titre  ::unsure::

----------


## sticky-fingers

> Je me suis fait la même réflexion et en fait sur la page des clé du bundle, tout en haut, tu dois choisir les trois jeux (ou tomb rider) pour que les clés apparaissent.


je ne regarde jamais cette page, c'était bien ça, merci beaucoup  ::):

----------


## Gordor

Dans tous les cas overwatch n’est pas un MMO, même en faisant preuve de la plus grande mauvaise fois du monde ...

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Vous pouvez consulter le nouveau message en suivant ce lien :
> https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...)?goto=newpost


Dans le mail le lien s’arrête à monthly

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Raaaaa con de forum

- - - Mise à jour - - -

forum.canardpc.com/threads/119492-Bons-plans-C-est-dredi-c-est-monthly-!-(baalim-a-un-pti-zizi)?goto=newpost

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Le 5 septembre c'est la date de sortie du bundle, la date butoir c'est toujours *le dernier vendredi du mois*, donc il faut mettre en pause le 28 Septembre si tu ne veux pas le bundle avec Overwatch.
> Si tu as déjà pris Overwatch tu auras le reste du bundle le 5 Octobre.
> 
> Et si tu ne veux pas le bundle d'après, celui dont les premiers jeux seront révélés le 5 octobre, il faudra mettre en pause avant le 29 octobre.
> 
> J’espère avoir été clair .


Là c'est spécifique, mais ce serait bien d'avoir ça dans l'OP.




> Dans tous les cas overwatch n’est pas un MMO, même en faisant preuve de la plus grande mauvaise fois du monde ...


Oui le terme est devenu abusif, mais le Massive est important. C'est souvent persistant (voire toujours ?) aussi.

----------


## Baalim

> Y a pas de tirets dans le titre


Ah ben, là, c'est mieux  ::ninja:: 

Encore une préco groupees: cyberpunk bundle
https://groupees.com/cyberpunk

----------


## madgic

> Ah ben, là, c'est mieux 
> 
> Encore une préco groupees: cyberpunk bundle
> https://groupees.com/cyberpunk


Cyberpunk  ::love::

----------


## Baalim

> Cyberpunk


D'ailleurs l'image de fond, c'est Cypher  ::wub:: 
https://www.cabrerabrothers.com/cypher.php

Je me demandais ce que ce jeu était devenu depuis les premières annonces.

Y'a pas à dire : ne pas être sur steam, c'est presque une condamnation commerciale à mort.

----------


## FB74

Y'a *Ultimate Marvel vs Capcom 3* à 6.56 euros sur Voidu avec le Voucher "PLAYHARDER":
https://www.voidu.com/en/ultimate-ma...s-capcom-3-row

Le problème c'est que Voidu réclame l'adresse primaire Paypal pour la création d'un compte et je préfère garder cette adresse "propre".  :tired: 
C'est correct Voidu ou encore un peu nébuleux ?  :tired:

----------


## Baalim

> Y'a *Ultimate Marvel vs Capcom 3* à 6.56 euros sur Voidu avec le Voucher "PLAYHARDER":
> https://www.voidu.com/en/ultimate-ma...s-capcom-3-row
> 
> Le problème c'est que Voidu réclame l'adresse primaire Paypal pour la création d'un compte et je préfère garder cette adresse "propre". 
> C'est correct Voidu ou encore un peu nébuleux ?


Ça a l'air très correct... si ce n'est la disparition étrange et récente de tous les produits ubi soft.
Sinon, pour ce qui est de l'adresse paypal, il me semble que GMG pose la même condition.

Dans le pire des cas, je peux te prendre le jeu  :;):

----------


## FB74

> Dans le pire des cas, je peux te prendre le jeu


Je veux bien.  ::): 

N'oublie pas le Voucher pour arriver à 6.56 euros.  :;): 




>> Transfert Paypal effectué.  :Indeed:

----------


## Franky Mikey

J'ai acheté sur Voidu il y a à peine quelques semaines et je n'ai aucun souvenir d'une condition de ce genre.

----------


## FB74

> J'ai acheté sur Voidu il y a à peine quelques semaines et je n'ai aucun souvenir d'une condition de ce genre.


A la création de compte, c'est marqué que l'adresse mail doit être l'adresse mail (primaire en plus) associée à Paypal si tu veux payer avec.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> A la création de compte, c'est marqué que l'adresse mail doit être l'adresse mail (primaire en plus) associée à Paypal si tu veux payer avec.
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2018/09/08/c6c...b2adc5b28a.jpg


Ah, très juste, mea culpa (je payais par carte). Je me demande la raison de cette condition quand même.

----------


## FB74

> Ah, très juste, mea culpa (je payais par carte). Je me demande la raison de cette condition quand même.


Peut-être éviter d'avoir à stocker 2 adresses mails ou une histoire d'usage du service Paypal via le site (je ne sais pas comment c'est stocké, peut-être sous la forme d'un truc encodé qui va renvoyer à l'adresse Paypal) et qu'ils ne veulent pas gérer... ou payer.

Bref, je n'aime pas trop ça.

J'aime bien avoir mon adresse Paypal "propre", comme ça c'est très facile de repérer les spams Paypal quand ils arrivent sur une autre adresse.  ::P:

----------


## Franky Mikey

En tout cas le site est réputé clean (jusqu'à preuve du contraire). Il est listé sur isthereanydeal et je m'en suis servi plusieurs fois sans le moindre souci.

----------


## FB74

> En tout cas le site est réputé clean (jusqu'à preuve du contraire). Il est listé sur isthereanydeal et je m'en suis servi plusieurs fois sans le moindre souci.


Je n'en doute pas, mais si je peux faire autrement...  :;): 


Allez bonne nuit...  ::):

----------


## Mastaba

> Ah ben, là, c'est mieux 
> 
> Encore une préco groupees: cyberpunk bundle
> https://groupees.com/cyberpunk


Ils disent pas ce qu'il y a dedans?

----------


## odji

> Ils disent pas ce qu'il y a dedans?


tu peux le savoir apres, mais ce sera plus cher (genre 3-4$ au lieu de 2$ actuellement. c'est une precommande a l'aveugle pour fanboy ou ceux qui aiment les lootbox)

apres=  un peu moins de 10h 53m 24s a partir de l'edition de ce message

----------


## Valenco

> A la création de compte, c'est marqué que l'adresse mail doit être l'adresse mail (primaire en plus) associée à Paypal si tu veux payer avec.
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2018/09/08/c6c...b2adc5b28a.jpg


Je n’ai jamais réussi à faire un achat chez eux. La création du compte plante systématiquement. De plus, il me dit que mon adresse mail est déjà associée à un compte et quand je clique sur "mot de passe oublié", il me dit que mon mail n’est associé à aucun compte....  ::blink::

----------


## FB74

> Je n’ai jamais réussi à faire un achat chez eux. La création du compte plante systématiquement. De plus, il me dit que mon adresse mail est déjà associée à un compte et quand je clique sur "mot de passe oublié", il me dit que mon mail n’est associé à aucun compte....


Ouais donc... faut passer par le Baalim-proxy.  :tired: 

 ::trollface:: 



Baalim que je remercie pour l'achat hier, je n'avais pas vu la clé dans son premier message et je m'apprêtais à l'insulter copieusement ce matin tel un vil atariste peu digne de foi.  :Tap:

----------


## Baalim

> Ouais donc... faut passer par le Baalim-proxy. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baalim que je remercie pour l'achat hier, je n'avais pas vu la clé dans son premier message et je m'apprêtais à l'insulter copieusement ce matin tel un vil atariste peu digne de foi.


Tout s'explique.
Les anciens amigaïstes ne savent pas lire.
Ils ont donc confondu Atari avec amiga lors de l'achat de leur bécane pourrave !  :haha:

----------


## FB74

En fait, à la nuit tombée, les amigaïstes ont les yeux troublés par la mémoire de tant d'horreurs vidéoludiques ataristes, cauchemars et atrocités dignes d'un roman de Stephen King.  :Emo:

----------


## odji

34 jeux, oui 34 jeux pour 1 dollar et 29 centimes.
c'est le mega25 de chez gogobundle
https://www.gogobundle.com/latest/bundles/bundlemega-25

tout vient de chez VTpublishing apparemment~

----------


## Jughurta

> Imagine s'il existait un topic rien que pour ça ? Et bien il existe, en ce jour de joie et gloire, voici même un lien! http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/57...mat-)/page205
> 
> 
> 
> Je crois que c'est plus sage il a l'air un peu épais le Monsieur.



Non c'est carrément l'inverse, apparemment certains n'aiment pas qu'on dise qu'il y a des loots boxes payantes dans Overwatch, bien qu'à caractère cosmétique ça n'en reste pas moins des loots boxes payantes, ça ne sert à rien d'en débattre plus longuement on sait que Blizzard a beaucoup de fans-boys, je n'ai rien contre eux en plus.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Mais oui, c'est la faute des fanboys si tu t'es fait recadrer après avoir dit de la merde sur un jeu que tu ne connais pas.

----------


## Jughurta

Recadrer par qui ? par des fans boys ? rien à battre, tout ce que je dis étais juste. Overwatch est un MMO par équipe avec des loots boxes payantes.

----------


## purEcontact

Quitte à troll, fais le sur le topic d'overwatch plutôt que sur celui des baalimade.

Je suis assez déçu du dernier humble monthly : 2 des 4 jeux révélés sont déjà dispo via Twitch prime.

Ce nouveau bundle permet aux joueurs de faire un compte secondaire pour pas cher, ce qui risque de pourrir l'expérience des nouveaux joueurs.
Et, de mon avis, ceux qui voulaient jouer à Overwatch ont déjà dû raquer depuis le temps : blizzard a fait quelques weekend avec le jeu à 20€.

Il reste qu'on peut offrir la clé à un de ses potes mais craquer un monthly pour offrir le jeu d'appel, c'est pas fou.

----------


## Kaede

Tout le monde n'a pas envie de s'encombrer avec 999 launchers, perso Twitch Prime, c'est non, bonnes affaires ou pas. Si Humble se mettait à imposer un launcher propriétaire pour lancer ses jeux, je n'y achèterais (presque) plus rien.

----------


## madgic

> Je suis assez déçu du dernier humble monthly : 2 des 4 jeux révélés sont déjà dispo via Twitch prime.


Ouai mais Twitch Prime c'est pas des clés Steam  :Cigare:  (edit : grilled)

Et autrement donc les battlefield, call of, fornite, lol, rocket league et autre jeux quasi seulement multijoueurs sont des mmo, c'est ça ?

----------


## Jughurta

> Quitte à troll, fais le sur le topic d'overwatch plutôt que sur celui des baalimade.
> 
> Je suis assez déçu du dernier humble monthly : 2 des 4 jeux révélés sont déjà dispo via Twitch prime.
> 
> Ce nouveau bundle permet aux joueurs de faire un compte secondaire pour pas cher, ce qui risque de pourrir l'expérience des nouveaux joueurs.
> Et, de mon avis, ceux qui voulaient jouer à Overwatch ont déjà dû raquer depuis le temps : blizzard a fait quelques weekend avec le jeu à 20€.
> 
> Il reste qu'on peut offrir la clé à un de ses potes mais craquer un monthly pour offrir le jeu d'appel, c'est pas fou.


Ce n'est pas du troll, ce jeu de merde ne m'intéresse pas.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Ça t'intéresse vachement d'en parler par contre.

----------


## Howii

> Ce n'est pas du troll, ce jeu de merde ne m'intéresse pas.


Cette vieille provoc'.

L'ignorance est excusable. Mais continuer de tartiner son caca sur un sujet qu'on ne connait pas sans écouter ce qu'en disent ceux qui savent de quoi ils parlent et en se permettant d'être insultant envers eux, c'est triste.

----------


## Shapa

Je vous propose de faire comme Hyeud. Il va se fatiguer tout seul, c'est pas bien grave.

Sur Gamesplanet y'a tous les Far Cry en solde mais aussi les Anno, dont le 2205 ultime a 10 balles:

https://fr.gamesplanet.com/promo/week1

Jeux que l'ont peut qualifier de MMOs solos. Et sans lootboxes!

----------


## machiavel24

> Ça t'intéresse vachement d'avoir le dernier mot par contre.


Fixède.

----------


## Baalim

> Tout le monde n'a pas envie de s'encombrer avec 999 launchers, perso Twitch Prime, c'est non, bonnes affaires ou pas. Si Humble se mettait à imposer un launcher propriétaire pour lancer ses jeux, je n'y achèterais (presque) plus rien.


C'est le genre de commentaire qui me désole. Je comprends bien ton point de vue mais cette attitude revient à donner une position dominante totalement ahurissante à Valve.

----------


## purEcontact

J'ai déjà Origin, Steam, Uplay, Battle.net, je suis pas à un Launcher près.

En gros, dans les jeux de ce mois-ci :
- Darksiders 2 : déjà passé en bundle et en soldes moult fois
- Battle chef Brigade : Via Twitch
- Zombie Night Terror : Via Twitch
- Little Nightmare : Déjà vu un playthrough (oui bon, je comptais pas le prendre)

Si ils n'avaient pas offert d'alternative à TR, je pense que je me serai senti bien floué.
Tales of Berseria a reçu globalement de bonnes critiques et c'est aussi le cas pour Sniper Elite 4 donc ça rattrape le coup.

----------


## acdctabs

Ouais moi à part Little Nightmare je ne regrette pas d'avoir arrêter le monthly.

----------


## Supergounou

> C'est le genre de commentaire qui me désole. Je comprends bien ton point de vue mais cette attitude revient à donner une position dominante totalement ahurissante à Valve.


Je rêve d'un logiciel qui les regrouperait tous...
En attendant, comme Kaede, tout sur Steam pour la lisibilité du backlog et la simplicité d’utilisation.




> J'ai déjà Origin, Steam, Uplay, Battle.net, je suis pas à un Launcher près.


Pour moi le soucis n'est pas d'avoir plusieurs launcher d'installés, c'est de devoir jongler entre tous pour trouver le bon jeu à lancer. Au moins avec Steam, c'est le logiciel qui se charge de cibler le bon laucher!

----------


## Hyeud

> Je rêve d'un logiciel qui les regrouperait tous.




 ::o:

----------


## acdctabs

Moi je joue pas à mes jeux alors ça ne me dérange pas d'avoir plusieurs launchers. Comme baalim  ::):

----------


## purEcontact

J'ai mes jeux Non-steam dans steam, ça lance le launcher (Origin / uplay / battlenet) juste avant de lancer le jeu.
Du coup, j'ai bien qu'une seule bibliothèque.

----------


## madgic

> Je rêve d'un logiciel qui les regrouperait tous...
> En attendant, comme Kaede, tout sur Steam pour la lisibilité du backlog et la simplicité d’utilisation.
> 
> 
> 
> Pour moi le soucis n'est pas d'avoir plusieurs launcher d'installés, c'est de devoir jongler entre tous pour trouver le bon jeu à lancer. Au moins avec Steam, c'est le logiciel qui se charge de cibler le bon laucher!


Moi c'est plutôt la qualitéé de certains de certaines plateformes qui me grènent (oui je pensent à toi Windows Store  ::|:  ) alors que d'autres sont très bien (Steam, GOG...)

----------


## Howii

> Je rêve d'un logiciel qui les regrouperait tous...
> En attendant, comme Kaede, tout sur Steam pour la lisibilité du backlog et la simplicité d’utilisation.
> 
> 
> 
> Pour moi le soucis n'est pas d'avoir plusieurs launcher d'installés, c'est de devoir jongler entre tous pour trouver le bon jeu à lancer. Au moins avec Steam, c'est le logiciel qui se charge de cibler le bon laucher!


Ben tu les lances depuis Windows et ça t'ouvre le launcher dans la foulée ...

----------


## Supergounou

> Ben tu les lances depuis Windows et ça t'ouvre le launcher dans la foulée ...


Tu veux dire passer par l'explorateur windows comme dans les années 90?  ::o: 
Plutôt crever  ::P:

----------


## Stelarc

> J'ai mes jeux Non-steam dans steam, ça lance le launcher (Origin / uplay / battlenet) juste avant de lancer le jeu.
> Du coup, j'ai bien qu'une seule bibliothèque.


Pareil. Je trouve ça grotesque de n'attendre que des clés Steam, de faire le jeu du monopole et de ne vouloir aucune concurrence si c'est pour rajouter un _launcher_ en plus. :Facepalm:

----------


## Baalim

> Je rêve d'un logiciel qui les regrouperait tous...


https://gameroom.me/

----------


## madgic

A près si il y a pleins de plateformes, il y a plus de risque que certaines ferment et donc de perdre une partie de nos jeux. Mais en même temps si on met tout sur Steam et qu'il ferme (ou qu'on perd notre compte), on perd dans ce cas presque tout nos jeux...

----------


## Supergounou

> Pareil. Je trouve ça grotesque de n'attendre que des clés Steam, de faire le jeu du monopole et de ne vouloir aucune concurrence si c'est pour rajouter un _launcher_ en plus.


Allons-y, les gros mots sont lâchés  ::): 
Vous êtes réactifs pour partir en couille sur des futilités ce weekend !

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> https://gameroom.me/


 ::o: 

On a des retours dessus?

----------


## Stelarc

Moi ce n'est pas que le weekend, c'est tout le temps. ::P:

----------


## La Chouette

> Pareil. Je trouve ça grotesque de n'attendre que des clés Steam, de faire le jeu du monopole et de ne vouloir aucune concurrence si c'est pour rajouter un _launcher_ en plus.


Personnellement, ça va dépendre du launcher. Le launcher Twitch me dérange pas trop pour le moment, j'ai pas eu de souci avec Uplay les rares fois où je l'ai utilisé, mais Origin a toujours déconné sur les téléchargements, à les recommencer 3 ou 4 fois d'affilée une fois proche de la fin pour des raisons inconnues. Et une fois qu'il a réussi à télécharger le jeu complet, il faut bien entendu télécharger les MàJ en plus, parce que ce serait trop difficile de te faire télécharger une version à jour dès le départ.
Pas essayé le launcher GoG, par contre, vu que les seuls jeux que j'ai dessus sont des trucs obtenus grâce à GoG connect, donc que j'ai déjà sur Steam.

----------


## erynnie

> https://gameroom.me/


Heu c'est sûr ce genre de chose ? 
C'est une bonne idée mais avant de filer l'accès à mes bibliothèques à ce genre de site/service il va me falloir quelques garanties et là, en jetant un oeil rapide aux screens pour voir le designet l'ergonomie du bouzin, je vois qu'ils proposent même d'inclure des émulateurs (Mario Kart 8 sur leur screen).

----------


## odji

moi j'utilise un truc genial: les raccourcis.  Sur mon bureau actuellement, j'ai par exemple un raccourci pour bf1, la beta de bf5 et tomb raider.  Quand je double click sur le raccourci (2 x bouton gauche de la souris rapidement), j'ai un .exe qui appelle un autre .exe et mon jeu se lance. (le .exe du jeu appelle plein de dll mais ca je m'en fiche, c est transparent, un peu comme l'icon orange qui apparait quand je lance bf, et se ferme ensuite.)

----------


## Hyeud

Les raccourcis c'est so 1990.

----------


## MeL

> Je rêve d'un logiciel qui les regrouperait tous...


Playnite

----------


## Baalim

> Heu c'est sûr ce genre de chose ? 
> C'est une bonne idée mais avant de filer l'accès à mes bibliothèques à ce genre de site/service il va me falloir quelques garanties et là, en jetant un oeil rapide aux screens pour voir le designet l'ergonomie du bouzin, je vois qu'ils proposent même d'inclure des émulateurs (Mario Kart 8 sur leur screen).


Nan, c'est justement pour ça que je n'ai pas testé et la raison pour laquelle l'idée ne prendra jamais.
C'est pas le premier à se lancer dans l'aventure  :;):

----------


## Tahia

> Désolé les gars mais World of tanks est un MMO c'est pas moi qui le dit enfin si mais je me contente de répéter la wiki du site officiel du jeu


T'as pensé au fait que massively ça a une signification et que sur Overwatch c'est 6 v 6 ? Du coup Counter strike aussi c'est un MMO ? :haha:

----------


## Supergounou

> moi j'utilise un truc genial: les raccourcis.  Sur mon bureau actuellement, j'ai par exemple un raccourci pour bf1, la beta de bf5 et tomb raider.  Quand je double click sur le raccourci (2 x bouton gauche de la souris rapidement), j'ai un .exe qui appelle un autre .exe et mon jeu se lance. (le .exe du jeu appelle plein de dll mais ca je m'en fiche, c est transparent, un peu comme l'icon orange qui apparait quand je lance bf, et se ferme ensuite.)


Je me rends compte que je me suis mal exprimé dès le départ. Mon soucis n'est pas tant pour lancer les jeux, que pour les installer. J'ai plus de 2000 jeux toutes plateformes confondues, et heureusement que 1900 d'entre eux sont sur Steam.

----------


## Eradan

Le problème de Twitch c'est pas son launcher, c'est que tu payes pour un service à l'utilité tellement limitée que Amazon offre des jeux pour pousser les gens à passer à la caisse. Pas vraiment comparable à Steam, Origin, Uplay, Battle.net ou GoG Galaxy.

----------


## Baalim

> Le problème de Twitch c'est pas son launcher, c'est que tu payes pour un service à l'utilité tellement limitée que Amazon offre des jeux pour pousser les gens à passer à la caisse. Pas vraiment comparable à Steam, Origin, Uplay, Battle.net ou GoG Galaxy.


Perso, c'est la politique d'amazon qui me laisse perplexe. Offrir des jeux, c'est très bien mais il faut également en vendre pour fidéliser les joueurs or la boutique en ligne est illisible et peu compétitive en ce qui concerne les rares jeux qui y sont vendus.
J'avais à l'époque acheté Elex dessus à un prix défiant toute concurrence. Je croyais qu'ils allaient multiplier les promtions dans ce genre mais c'est resté un évènement isolé.

----------


## La Chouette

> moi j'utilise un truc genial: les raccourcis.  Sur mon bureau actuellement, j'ai par exemple un raccourci pour bf1, la beta de bf5 et tomb raider.  Quand je double click sur le raccourci (2 x bouton gauche de la souris rapidement), j'ai un .exe qui appelle un autre .exe et mon jeu se lance. (le .exe du jeu appelle plein de dll mais ca je m'en fiche, c est transparent, un peu comme l'icon orange qui apparait quand je lance bf, et se ferme ensuite.)


Y a des gens qui aiment avoir des bureaux propres. J'ai actuellement 53 jeux installés sur Steam, une douzaine sur le launcher Twitch et une dizaine de DRM-free. Même en ne comptant pas les jeux Steam, ça fait un paquet d'icônes qui rendraient mon bureau complètement dégueulasse.

----------


## Baalim

> Y a des gens qui aiment avoir des bureaux propres. J'ai actuellement 53 jeux installés sur Steam, une douzaine sur le launcher Twitch et une dizaine de DRM-free. Même en ne comptant pas les jeux Steam, ça fait un paquet d'icônes qui rendraient mon bureau complètement dégueulasse.


Ou alors :
https://www.stardock.com/products/fences/

----------


## Mastaba

Donc en fait si je résume on a le choix entre avoir 50 launchers qui se marchent les uns sur les autres pour bouffer la bande passante, donner le monopole global mondial universel total à steam ou saloper nos bureaux avec 5000 icônes.

C'est un peu comme si on avait jamais inventé l'USB et que chaque marque de périphérique utilisait ses propres normes incompatibles entre elles.

----------


## Supergounou

> Ou alors :
> https://www.stardock.com/products/fences/


Un gestionnaire de fenêtres à 10$!  ::o:   ::P: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Donc en fait si je résume on a le choix entre avoir 50 launchers qui se marchent les uns sur les autres pour bouffer la bande passante, donner le monopole global mondial universel total à steam ou saloper nos bureaux avec 5000 icônes.
> 
> C'est un peu comme si on avait jamais inventé l'USB et que chaque marque de périphérique utilisait ses propres normes incompatibles entre elles.


J'aime bien ton analogie. Et du coup je me rends compte que j'ai fait le choix "Apple", j'ai honte et commence à douter  ::unsure::

----------


## Franky Mikey

Mais du coup, à qui profite le monopole de l'USB ?  ::o:

----------


## La Chouette

> Ou alors :
> https://www.stardock.com/products/fences/


Le problème n'est pas l'organisation, mais le fait que c'est moche. Comment je peux voir mes superbes screenshots de Jurassic World Evolution derrière tout un tas d'icônes  ::sad:: 

Sinon, rappel pour ceux qui n'ont ni Twitch Prime ni le monthly que Battle Chef Brigade est à -40% à l'occasion de la sortie d'un mode survie et d'un mode versus.

Ah, et n'oubliez pas, propriétaires de A Hat In Time, que le DLC qui sort le 13 septembre est gratuit si vous le prenez le 13 septembre. Mieux vaut s'y prendre à l'avance pour que tout le monde soit au courant.

----------


## odji

alors, environ tous mes jeux steam sont installés (j'en ai beaucoup, mais si je veux jouer a un nouveau titre, je ne veux pas attendre le temps de telechargement)
sur le bureau, ce sont les jeux auquels je joue actuellement. je ne joue pas a 53 jeux en meme temps.
si tu as trop de raccourci sur ton bureau, encore un truc trop hightech:   bouton droit avec la souris > nouveau > dossier. que tu appelles par exemple "jeu" et dans lequel tu y deposes delicatement tes icones de jeux pour avoir un bureau propre.

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Ah, et n'oubliez pas, propriétaires de A Hat In Time, que le DLC qui sort le 13 septembre est gratuit si vous le prenez le 13 septembre. Mieux vaut s'y prendre à l'avance pour que tout le monde soit au courant.


Je sens que je vais oublier, merci pour le rappel  :;):

----------


## Baalim

> Le problème n'est pas l'organisation, mais le fait que c'est moche. Comment je peux voir mes superbes screenshots de Jurassic World Evolution derrière tout un tas d'icônes 
> 
> Sinon, rappel pour ceux qui n'ont ni Twitch Prime ni le monthly que Battle Chef Brigade est à -40% à l'occasion de la sortie d'un mode survie et d'un mode versus.
> 
> Ah, et n'oubliez pas, propriétaires de A Hat In Time, que le DLC qui sort le 13 septembre est gratuit si vous le prenez le 13 septembre. Mieux vaut s'y prendre à l'avance pour que tout le monde soit au courant.


Ah, c'est parce que vous n'avez pas bien vu le fonctionnement.
Fences permet surtout de cacher tous les icônes dégueulasses et de les faire réapparaître d'un double clic.

Mon bureau actuel :




Or, quand je jette un œil, il y a.... 296 éléments qui traînent dessus

----------


## Howii

Chouette fond d'écran !

----------


## Supergounou

> sur le bureau, ce sont les jeux auquels je joue actuellement. je ne joue pas a 53 jeux en meme temps.


Et donc quand tu veux jouer à un jeu particulier, tu dois retrouver sur quel launcher tu l'as installé pour créer ton raccourci, ou tu te sers de ton explorateur ?
Finalement ça ne fait que déplacer le problème.




> Ah, c'est parce que vous n'avez pas bien vu le fonctionnement.
> Fences permet surtout de cacher tous les icônes dégueulasses et de les faire réapparaître d'un double clic.


Un gestionnaire de fenêtres à 10$ donc  ::ninja::

----------


## madgic

Une autre solution, c'est la recherche windows  :;):

----------


## Howii

> Une autre solution, c'est la recherche windows 
> 
> http://tof.cx/images/2018/09/08/76c7...a052228016.png


Trop compliqué, faut utiliser le clavier et tout, c'est beaucoup plus simple d'installer un logiciel pour rajouter encore un truc en plus des launcher.

----------


## Kaede

Comment tu obtiens la liste de tes jeux avec la recherche Windows ?

----------


## RomTaka

Perso, avec Fences (chopé à vil prix dans un Humble Bundle, je suis donc pas hors-sujet  :;):  ), j'utilise l'enroulement ("roll down") des fenêtres-dossiers pour laisser le bureau propre la plupart du temps.

En temps normal, sans déroulement :


Après déroulement (quand je passe la souris là-haut) :


Les cartouches supérieurs peuvent être rendus plus ou moins transparents ; ils peuvent même être rendus complètement invisibles, tout le temps (et ils apparaissent juste quand on passe la souris dessus) ou avec un simple double-clic, pour les maniaques comme Baalim qui veulent un bureau 100% propre.

Vous noterez qu'au milieu de tous ces raccourcis Steam, il y a aussi un raccourci GOG dans mon dossier Jeux (c'est celui dont l'icône a merdé  ::P:  ) et qu'on peut évidemment mettre toutes sortes de raccourcis.  ::):

----------


## Eradan

Pour parler de vos bureaux, c'est par là  :;):

----------


## Howii

> Comment tu obtiens la liste de tes jeux avec la recherche Windows ?


En ouvrant l'application Xbox ?  ::ninja:: 

Sinon perso j'ai juste foutu mes jeux les plus joué dans le menu démarrer, avec les tuiles. Bon après c'est sur que lorsqu'on a 3000 jeux y'a p't'être besoin de checker ce qu'on a en stock, je sais pas j'en ai pas autant.

----------


## Stelarc

> Le problème n'est pas l'organisation, mais le fait que c'est moche. Comment je peux voir mes superbes screenshots de Jurassic World Evolution derrière tout un tas d'icônes


C'est moche le temps de chercher ton jeu après c'est double-clic sur le bureau afin de masquer fences. :;):

----------


## purEcontact

Accessoirement, vous pouvez jouer à un jeu à la fois, comme ça vous mettez qu'un seul raccourci ce qui ne vous pourri pas le bureau.
Et au moins vous vous assurer de le terminer.
Enfin je dis ça...

 ::ninja::

----------


## Eradan

Tu m'expliques comment on termines un Total War?

----------


## purEcontact

En le désinstallant.

----------


## Eradan

Ce qui serait un exemple flagrant de mauvais goût.

----------


## jopopoe

Une petite question qui me trotte dans la tête :

Y'a-t-il un moyen de savoir si une clé vient du marché gris quand je fais un échange sur Barter, et du coup d'éviter de tels échanges ?

----------


## Orkestra

En demandant un Humble Bundle Gift Link ou un échange via steam (mais l'option est rare), je suppose.

----------


## Baalim

> Trop compliqué, faut utiliser le clavier et tout, c'est beaucoup plus simple d'installer un logiciel pour rajouter encore un truc en plus des launcher.


Et encore, on peut faire mieux en rajoutant un truc comme wallpaper engine  ::siffle:: 


Sinon, le moche et probablement déserté Reign of kings à 1.63 €
https://store.steampowered.com/app/3...eign_Of_Kings/

Le mignon A pixel story à 1.19 €
https://store.steampowered.com/app/3...A_Pixel_Story/

----------


## nova

> C'est le genre de commentaire qui me désole. Je comprends bien ton point de vue mais cette attitude revient à donner une position dominante totalement ahurissante à Valve.


 Si les clefs sont steam mais vendu par tartampion tu donnes pas d'argent à valve à priori.

----------


## Valenco

> Trop compliqué, faut utiliser le clavier et tout, c'est beaucoup plus simple d'installer un logiciel pour rajouter encore un truc en plus des launcher.


Moi je vote pour la création d'un launcher CPC.

----------


## Baalim

> Si les clefs sont steam mais vendu par tartampion tu donnes pas d'argent à valve à priori.


Ouais mais je parlais plus de l'hégémonie du client steam que des revenus de valve.
Honnêtement, s'il faut que j'ai des launchers gog, ubi, origin, itch.io, twitch, discord (à venir) pour que steam ne deviennent pas l'unique accès au jeu pc, je suis partant.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Incoming....2 minutes
https://groupees.com/6er4

Avec la mulana.


Reste moins de deux jours :
https://groupees.com/cyberpunk

Avec Cypher et longest journey notamment.

----------


## Gorillaz

2.79€ the saboteur sur Gog !
Je suis à 2 doigts de craquer

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Ou alors :
> https://www.stardock.com/products/fences/


Ouais le super truc qui m'a emmerdé avec Forza Horizon 3 et en d'autres occasions sur le double écran. Le tuning de desktop y a pas mieux pour flinguer la stabilité d'un PC propre.

----------


## Eradan

Rainmeter ne pose aucun problème à ma connaissance.

----------


## Baalim

> Ouais le super truc qui m'a emmerdé avec Forza Horizon 3 et en d'autres occasions sur le double écran. Le tuning de desktop y a pas mieux pour flinguer la stabilité d'un PC propre.


Fences, l'arme du prolétariat pour emmerder les bourgeois  :Fourbe:

----------


## sebarnolds

Moi j'ai un Excel avec ma liste de jeux et le site où je l'ai acheté. En pratique, j'ouvre souvent Steam et parfois GOG.com. Ce qui m'intéresse surtout, ce sont les initiatives du genre GOG Connect qui me permettent d'avoir un même jeu sur plusieurs plate-formes différentes et me garantissent que j'ai un accès à mon jeu si un des sites ferme.

----------


## acdctabs

(D'ailleurs il y a encore eu des ajouts à Gog connect depuis la dernière fois que quelqu'un en a parlé)

----------


## Bentic

L'idéal, pour savoir ce qu'on a, c'est encore de faire soi-même une liste, ou utiliser un site du genre Backloggery, HowLongToBeat ou autres, qui permettent égalemet de proposer un jeu au hasard dans notre collection en fonction de divers paramètres (jeu pas commencé, pas fini, pas fini à 100%, etc.) quand on est en manque d'inspiration  ::): 



> (D'ailleurs il y a encore eu des ajouts à Gog connect depuis la dernière fois que quelqu'un en a parlé)


Shadowrun Returns

----------


## purEcontact

J'ai 1100 jeux rien que sur steam, je me vois mal m'amuser à mettre à jour ce genre de site de façon manuel (il me semble qu'il fallait préciser sur howlongtobeat si chaque jeu était en backlog, en cours ou terminé).

----------


## Bibik

C'est bizarre, y'avait Mirror's Edge dans l'image-bannière de GoG Connect -du moins sur les premiers jours- mais il n'est jamais apparu dans la liste. EA a du dire non au dernier moment.

----------


## Hilikkus

> C'est bizarre, y'avait Mirror's Edge dans l'image-bannière de GoG Connect -du moins sur les premiers jours- mais il n'est jamais apparu dans la liste. EA a du dire non au dernier moment.


Il est neanmoins en promo dans le cadre des Sumer sale, ce qui pourrait expliquer sa présence dans la bannière

----------


## Kulfy

Je regardais la liste des jeux du dernier humble monthly en vérifiant sur Steam à chaque fois si je l'avais déjà ou non, et en rageant sur le fait que j'avais déjà chacun de ces jeux.
Il a fallu que j'en arrive au dernier (Pathologic) pour me rendre compte que j'étais en train de regarder celui du mois dernier  :Facepalm: 
J'arrive après la bataille, mais très chouette cette sélection de Septembre (Little Nightmares & Battle Chef Brigade  ::wub::  )

Par contre c'est nouveau ça ? (au moment d'annuler mon abonnement ; overwatch non merci)


J'imagine que ce n'est pas proposé systématiquement, sinon tout le monde le ferait chaque mois.

----------


## Hyeud

J'ai cancel en voyant OW, et je n'ai pas eu cette proposition.

----------


## Gordor

> Je regardais la liste des jeux du dernier humble monthly en vérifiant sur Steam à chaque fois si je l'avais déjà ou non, et en rageant sur le fait que j'avais déjà chacun de ces jeux.
> Il a fallu que j'en arrive au dernier (Pathologic) pour me rendre compte que j'étais en train de regarder celui du mois dernier 
> J'arrive après la bataille, mais très chouette cette sélection de Septembre (Little Nightmares & Battle Chef Brigade  )
> 
> Par contre c'est nouveau ça ? (au moment d'annuler mon abonnement ; overwatch non merci)
> https://tof.cx/images/2018/09/09/2f7...7e6123f69a.jpg
> 
> J'imagine que ce n'est pas proposé systématiquement, sinon tout le monde le ferait chaque mois.


Marrant, je viens d’essayer et moi c’est une reduc de 2$ que j’ai eu ... bon bin du coup pourquoi pas.

----------


## Eskimon

La magie du A/B testing, chacun une reduc' différente et on verra celle qui fait rester ou pas le plus de monde...

----------


## Baalim

Borderlands, the handsome collection : 20 € et dégressif en fonction de ce que vous possédez déjà.
Ce nombre indécent de dlc  :Facepalm: 

https://store.steampowered.com/bundl...me_Collection/

Un chrono.gg à la mémoire de Total Biscuit :
https://www.chrono.gg/?=TotalBiscuitTribute

Le mignon POI à 1.78 €
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/poi

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Borderlands, the handsome collection : 20 € et dégressif en fonction de ce que vous possédez déjà.
> Ce nombre indécent de dlc 
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/bundl...me_Collection/


Oui et non : d'une, si tu enlèves les DLC purement cosmétiques et les mini-aventures Headhunter à même pas 3€, il n'y en a pas tant que ça. De deux, c'était des jeux à Season Pass et, pour le coup, je trouve ça pas mal qu'ils aient effectivement suivi avec un volume honnête de contenu derrière (en tout cas pour Borderlands 2). Enfin, il ne me manquait que la plupart des cosmétiques, et là ils sont vraiment bradés, donc merci pour l'info.  ::wub::

----------


## Graouu

> Je regardais la liste des jeux du dernier humble monthly en vérifiant sur Steam à chaque fois si je l'avais déjà ou non, et en rageant sur le fait que j'avais déjà chacun de ces jeux.
> Il a fallu que j'en arrive au dernier (Pathologic) pour me rendre compte que j'étais en train de regarder celui du mois dernier 
> J'arrive après la bataille, mais très chouette cette sélection de Septembre (Little Nightmares & Battle Chef Brigade  )
> 
> Par contre c'est nouveau ça ? (au moment d'annuler mon abonnement ; overwatch non merci)
> https://tof.cx/images/2018/09/09/2f7...7e6123f69a.jpg
> 
> J'imagine que ce n'est pas proposé systématiquement, sinon tout le monde le ferait chaque mois.


Merci, c'est toujours 3$ en moins c'est bon à prendre et c'est passé sur mon compte principal (abo depuis un moment). Par contre sur un compte plus récent, aucune proposition, çà doit dépendre donc de l'ancienneté du compte. Merci pour le plan.

----------


## trynyty

> Je regardais la liste des jeux du dernier humble monthly en vérifiant sur Steam à chaque fois si je l'avais déjà ou non, et en rageant sur le fait que j'avais déjà chacun de ces jeux.
> Il a fallu que j'en arrive au dernier (Pathologic) pour me rendre compte que j'étais en train de regarder celui du mois dernier 
> J'arrive après la bataille, mais très chouette cette sélection de Septembre (Little Nightmares & Battle Chef Brigade  )
> 
> Par contre c'est nouveau ça ? (au moment d'annuler mon abonnement ; overwatch non merci)
> https://tof.cx/images/2018/09/09/2f7...7e6123f69a.jpg
> 
> J'imagine que ce n'est pas proposé systématiquement, sinon tout le monde le ferait chaque mois.


Merci pour les 3$, vu les backlogs qu'on se traine, peut être le seul vrai bon plan du topic  ::trollface::

----------


## Baalim

> Merci pour les 3$, vu les backlogs qu'on se traine, peut être le seul vrai bon plan du topic


Humm, faut voir.
Je suis persuadé que vous auriez tiré nettement plus d'overwatch sur steamtrade

----------


## trynyty

> Humm, faut voir.
> Je suis persuadé que vous auriez tiré nettement plus d'overwatch sur steamtrade


La remise de 3$ c'est en restant chez humble monthly, donc on auras bien Overwatch le mois prochain ?

----------


## Oldnoobie

Oui. C'est Baalim, en-dessous de 5€ il does not compute. S'pas grave.

----------


## Baalim

> Oui. C'est Baalim, en-dessous de 5€ il does not compute. S'pas grave.


Quand je lis le message de Kulfy, je comprends qu'il voulait résilier ou mettre en pause pour éviter overwatch, ce qui me laisse penser qu'il n'a pas souhaité conserver le jeu pour empocher trois dollars. Je me trompe ?

Vu que j'ai encore 12 ou 13 mois d'abonnement, j'ai pas testé.

Edit : j'avais pas regardé l'image. C'est effectivement plutôt rentable. Il va pleuvoir des overwatch.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> La remise de 3$ c'est en restant chez humble monthly, donc on auras bien Overwatch le mois prochain ?


J'avais effectivement lu en diagonale  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

Video games day celebration chez gamersgate
https://www.gamersgate.com/offers

 J'imagine que toutes les occasions sont bonnes pour faire des promos.

----------


## Baalim

Challenge du jour : trouver un seul titre correct dans le Monday bundle de la semaine
https://www.indiegala.com/monday-mot...m-games-bundle

----------


## La Chouette

> Challenge du jour : trouver un seul titre correct dans le Monday bundle de la semaine
> https://www.indiegala.com/monday-mot...m-games-bundle


Inflatality est sympa pendant un quart d'heure avec des amis sur le canap'.

----------


## odji

encore du sans date chez gogo, ca vide les stocks!
https://www.gogobundle.com/latest/bu...undleundated-9

----------


## Baalim

> encore du sans date chez gogo, ca vide les stocks!
> https://www.gogobundle.com/latest/bu...undleundated-9


Etonnamment correct pour du Go go bundle avec insanely twisted planet  ::o:

----------


## pikkpi

> insanely twisted planet


'Totion je sais pas si ça a été patché mais c'était un peu _la croix et la galère_ à cause de GFWL la dernière fois que je l'ai lancé

----------


## Kulfy

J'y ai joué sur steam il y a moins d'un mois sans rencontrer le moindre souci.

----------


## Baalim

Space hulk Deathwing : 17 €
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/spac...am-key--3106-2

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

*Oxygen not included* à -35% sur Steam, 14,94 € il me semble que c'est son meilleur prix jusqu'à présent non ?

https://store.steampowered.com/app/4..._Not_Included/

Du coup j'ai acheté.

----------


## Kaede

Pas tout à fait, mais c'est tout comme (ITAD).

edit : ne sait pas lire. Bon au moins tu vous aurez le site pour la prochaine fois.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Bah si. C'est juste que le site n'est pas à jour.  ::O:

----------


## Bibik

Metal Gear Survive à son historical low chez Humble. Possible erreur de prix, le prix de base n'étant pas de 39.99€ comme chez les autres vendeurs.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Pas tout à fait, mais c'est tout comme (ITAD).
> 
> edit : ne sait pas lire. Bon au moins tu vous aurez le site pour la prochaine fois.


J'ai vérifié mais il ne prend pas en compte l'actuelle baisse. Je ne suis pas encore inscrit (flemme je t'aime) je ne connais pas trop, demain ça sera peut être à jour.

----------


## Kaede

T'inquiète, le "ne sait pas lire" s'adressait à moi-même  :;): 
Pas besoin d'être inscrit sur ITAD pour visualiser les prix, mais uniquement pour gérer ta wishlist ou ta librairie de jeux.

----------


## Nanaki

> *Oxygen not included* à -35% sur Steam, 14,94 € il me semble que c'est son meilleur prix jusqu'à présent non ?
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/4..._Not_Included/
> 
> Du coup j'ai acheté.


Et seulement 10,01€ pour ceux qui possède Don't Starve et ses DLC
https://store.steampowered.com/bundl...rvival_Bundle/

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> T'inquiète, le "ne sait pas lire" s'adressait à moi-même 
> Pas besoin d'être inscrit sur ITAD pour visualiser les prix, mais uniquement pour gérer ta wishlist ou ta librairie de jeux.


Je sais t'inquiète, mais je voulais m'inscrire justement pour la wishlist.

----------


## Florian L

SEGA Mega Drive and Genesis Classics à -50%, soit 14.99 € (Steam) jusqu’au 17 sept pour 59 jeux.

En voici la L.i.s.t.e :  				Alex Kidd™ in the Enchanted Castle, Alien Soldier, Alien Storm,  Altered Beast™, Beyond Oasis, Bio-Hazard Battle™, Bonanza Bros.™,  Columns™, Columns™ III, Comix Zone™, Crack Down™, Decap Attack™, Dr.  Robotnik’s Mean Bean Machine™, Dynamite Headdy, Ecco the Dolphin™, Ecco™  Jr., Ecco™: The Tides of Time, ESWAT™: City Under Siege, Eternal  Champions™, Fatal Labyrinth™, Flicky™, Gain Ground™, Galaxy Force II™,  Golden Axe III, Golden Axe™, Golden Axe™ II, Gunstar Heroes, Kid  Chameleon™, Landstalker: The Treasures of King Nole, Light Crusader,  Phantasy Star II, Phantasy Star III: Generations of Doom, Phantasy Star  IV: The End of the Millennium, Ristar™, Shadow Dancer™, Shining Force,  Shining Force II, Shining in the Darkness, Shinobi™ III: Return of the  Ninja Master, Sonic 3 & Knuckles, Sonic 3D Blast™, Sonic CD, Sonic  Spinball™, Sonic The Hedgehog, Sonic The Hedgehog 2, Space Harrier™ II,  Streets of Rage, Streets of Rage 2, Streets of Rage 3, Super Thunder  Blade™, Sword of Vermilion™, The Revenge of Shinobi, ToeJam & Earl,  ToeJam & Earl in Panic on Funkotron, VectorMan 2, VectorMan™, Virtua  Fighter™ 2, Wonder Boy III: Monster Lair, Wonder Boy in Monster World

----------


## Baalim

Le dlc pour a hat in time est disponible  ::): 
https://store.steampowered.com/app/7...Seal_the_Deal/

----------


## Ouamdu

> Le dlc pour a hat in time est disponible 
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/7...Seal_the_Deal/


Chez moi il est indiqué dispo le 13.

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Le dlc pour a hat in time est disponible 
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/7...Seal_the_Deal/


Comment tu l'ajoutes à ta librairie?

----------


## Baalim

> Chez moi il est indiqué dispo le 13.


Ouais, je me suis emballé un peu vite en cherchant des info sur la version GOG.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Comment tu l'ajoutes à ta librairie?


EN réalité, il faut patienter encore deux jours.
Mea culpa.


Plein de promo AC chez gameplanet, à commencer par Rogue à 6.66 €
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/assa...ay-key--2755-1

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> EN réalité, il faut patienter encore deux jours.
> Mea culpa.


Pas de soucis, j'etais juste pas sure si y'avait un truc que je ne voyais pas pour l'activer  :;):

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Space hulk Deathwing : 17 €
> https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/spac...am-key--3106-2


C'est l'édition "on a sorti le jeu de la mouise" mais je ne sais pas si le résultat est probant ou s'il y a encore du monde dessus...

----------


## FB74

Le jeu m'intéresse, mais sous la barre des 10 euros.  ::trollface::

----------


## Ouamdu

> je ne sais pas si le résultat est probant


Il ne l'est pas.

----------


## Oldnoobie

Bon ben ptet un jour en bundle, picétou.

----------


## Baalim

Au fait, Vermintide 2 à 15$
https://www.chrono.gg/

----------


## Harvester

> Il ne l'est pas.


Si, il est sympa.

----------


## trynyty

Battlefield: Bad Company™ 2         1,49€ sur steam

Je n'y ai jamais joué, ça vaut le coup le solo car je me doute que les serveurs multi doivent être désert..

----------


## Galgu

> Battlefield: Bad Company™ 2         1,49€ sur steam
> 
> Je n'y ai jamais joué, ça vaut le coup le solo car je me doute que les serveurs multi doivent être désert..


C'est pas si pire : https://steamcharts.com/app/24960

----------


## Stelarc

> Battlefield: Bad Company™ 2         1,49€ sur steam
> 
> Je n'y ai jamais joué, ça vaut le coup le solo car je me doute que les serveurs multi doivent être désert..


Il n'y a que Vietnam qui est un peu désert sinon il y a assez de serveurs et de monde pour y jouer en vanilla. Sinon le solo est assez quelconque, aussi tôt fait aussi oublié.

----------


## JulLeBarge

Le season pass de BF1 est gratos en ce moment sur Origin

----------


## Florian L

> Le season pass de BF1 est gratos en ce moment sur Origin


à coupler avec le petit prix du jeu : 4.99€ sur Origin


Alien Isolation Collection (Steam) à 8.19€ pendant 22h sur Fanatical, proche de son prix le plus bas (7.99€).

----------


## Supergounou

*Runner3* à sont prix le plus bas, 21€:
https://store.steampowered.com/app/516130/Runner3/

----------


## Wolverine

Un software bundle 




> Xara Designer Pro X, PhotoStory Premium VR, Xara Photo & Graphic Designer, and more


 :WTF:  *PhotoStory Premium VR*  :nawak: 
Il y a des gens qui font ça ?  ::blink::

----------


## FB74

> Un software bundle 
> 
> 
> 
>  *PhotoStory Premium VR* 
> Il y a des gens qui font ça ?


Baalim.  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Baalim

> Baalim.


Clair. J'ai un album spécial cpc.

Un photo manager en VR  ::wacko::

----------


## Kaede

> Le season pass de BF1 est gratos en ce moment sur Origin


Et pour ceux qui se posent la question : on peut l'ajouter à sa librairie sans acheter BF1.

----------


## Ouamdu

> Et pour ceux qui se posent la question : on peut l'ajouter à sa librairie sans acheter BF1.


Le jeu est à 5€, d'ailleurs.

----------


## odji

> Le season pass de BF1 est gratos en ce moment sur Origin


Idem, Le season pass de *BF4* est gratos en ce moment sur Origin
https://www.origin.com//store/battle...ield-4-premium

----------


## Gorillaz

> Le jeu est à 5€, d'ailleurs.


Ça vaut le coup pour jouer essentiellement au solo ?

----------


## Ouamdu

> Ça vaut le coup pour jouer essentiellement au solo ?


Pour 5 boules avec les DLC, franchement, ça me semble être un excellent plan.

----------


## neophus

> Il n'y a que Vietnam qui est un peu désert sinon il y a assez de serveurs et de monde pour y jouer en vanilla. Sinon le solo est assez quelconque, aussi tôt fait aussi oublié.


Moi j'ai pas aimé FOV juste horrible... j'ai pas pu continué...

----------


## Gorillaz

> Pour 5 boules avec les DLC, franchement, ça me semble être un excellent plan.


Le season pass gratuit c'est tous les DLC ? Y compris les poilus ?
Je croyais que c'était juste quelques maps de +  ::unsure::

----------


## Baalim

Project cars 2 à 21€
https://www.indiegala.com/project-ca...erjack-on-sale

Petite x
Conséquence de l'apparition de titres érotiques voire plus sur steam :




> You must login to see this content


The red string club à 7.5€ pour ceux qui ne l'ont pas eu sur twitch.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/5..._Strings_Club/

Le module discovery tour d'AC origins à 10€
https://store.ubi.com/fr/discovery-t...b54018f25.html

Probablement cumulable avec la réduction 100 points ubi

----------


## Ouamdu

> Le season pass gratuit c'est tous les DLC ? Y compris les poilus ?
> Je croyais que c'était juste quelques maps de +


Le premium pass contient They Shall Not Pass, In the Name of the Tsar, Turning Tides et Apocalypse. Tu peux même récupérer les différents DLC dans Origin séparément.

----------


## Gorillaz

> Le premium pass contient They Shall Not Pass, In the Name of the Tsar, Turning Tides et Apocalypse. Tu peux même récupérer les différents DLC dans Origin séparément.


Bon ben j'ai craqué  ::P:

----------


## odji

un paquet de visual  novel dans le gogobundle 76:
https://www.gogobundle.com/latest/bu...ndlelimited-76

----------


## Stelarc

> Moi j'ai pas aimé FOV juste horrible... j'ai pas pu continué...


Ouais Il est à 55 de base mais ça se change très facilement dans un fichier qui se trouve dans Mes documents/BFBC2. :;):

----------


## Baalim

> un paquet de visual  novel dans le gogobundle 76:
> https://www.gogobundle.com/latest/bu...ndlelimited-76


 À mon sens, c'est le genre de produit qui doit vous faire haïr les visual novels irrémédiablement  ::ninja::

----------


## odji

IG indie mutation avec plein de cubes et briques a casser ou deplacer:
https://www.indiegala.com/indie-muta...eogames-bundle

----------


## pipoop

> À mon sens, c'est le genre de produit qui doit vous faire haïr les visual novels irrémédiablement


Parce que tu les as déjà tous (et finis en prime)?

----------


## Baalim

Un bundle de bundles de comics :
https://groupees.com/babdynamite

Une préco pour de la synthwave :
https://groupees.com/streetcleaner


ArmA III 12 €
https://store.steampowered.com/app/107410/Arma_3/

Insurgency... 0.49 €
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/insurgency

No man's sky ps4 : 16 €
https://store.playstation.com/fr-fr/...MANSSKYHG00001

----------


## Franky Mikey

On m'a offert *Akane*. C'est vraiment pas mal. Mais surtout, c'est vraiment pas cher : -25% soit *2,46€* sur Steam jusqu'au 17 septembre. À ce prix-là, ce serait criminel de passer à côté.

Edit : juste prévoir un petit passage en qwerty, les touches ne sont pas (encore) reconfigurables. Ça se joue avec ZQSD+souris.

----------


## Baalim

Pour les rares possesseurs du jeu sur gog, la page consacrée au dlc de a hat in time est en ligne.
https://www.gog.com/game/a_hat_in_time_seal_the_deal

Pour les autres, c'est ce soir qu'il faudra le récupérer sur steam.

Vilipendé à sa sortie, le remake de Flashback est à 2.5€
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/flas...ay-key--1193-1

----------


## odji

un autre jeu de pan-pan: arma3 pour moins de 12 balles sur steam
https://store.steampowered.com/app/107410/Arma_3/

----------


## Florian L

This Is the Police (Steam) à  3.74 € (-75%)
Le Bundle This Is the Police I et II (Steam) à 16.89 € (-44%) mais il est plus avantageux de prendre le 2ème séparément chez GameBillet à 12.19€, soit une économie de ..fiou 0.96 centimes !  ::w00t::

----------


## BeaM

> un autre jeu de pan-pan: arma3 pour moins de 12 balles sur steam
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/107410/Arma_3/


Baalim l'a déjà cité juste au dessus .... tu vas nous l’énerver  ::siffle::

----------


## Baalim

> This Is the Police (Steam) à  3.74 € (-75%)
> Le Bundle This Is the Police I et II (Steam) à 16.89 € (-44%) mais il est plus avantageux de prendre le 2ème séparément chez GameBillet à 12.19€, soit une économie de ..fiou 0.96 centimes !


Le deuxième opus est à 10.56€ ici
https://www.play-asia.com/this-is-th...ce-2/13/70c75n

----------


## Florian L

> Le deuxième opus est à 10.56€ ici
> https://www.play-asia.com/this-is-th...ce-2/13/70c75n


Store non dispo dans la liste ubisoft et isthereanydeals. Si Môsieur a ses propres sources aussi !   ::):

----------


## Baalim

> Store non dispo dans la liste ubisoft et isthereanydeals. Si Môsieur a ses propres sources aussi !  
> 
> 
> http://lencyclopedix.free.fr/image/g...tresses_02.jpg


Comme Gmg.
Et j'insiste sur le fait que la liste de revendeurs agréés ubi que j'avais moi-même postée n'est probablement pas à jour vu que voidu s'est vu retirer tous les jeux de l'éditeur.

----------


## schouffy

Je sais pas si c'est passé mais y'a un bundle unity intéressant pour ses jeux mais surtout pour les assets :
https://www.humblebundle.com/games/unity-bundle

----------


## h0verfly

Alors ça n'intéressera que les fanas de simus de course, mais *Assetto Corsa Competizione*, sorti hier soir en Early Access, est à 18€ sur *2game* avec le code *ISTHEREANYDEAL*.
https://2game.com/eu/assetto-corsa-c...-product-view1

----------


## f3n3k

> Alors ça n'intéressera que les fanas de simus de course, mais *Assetto Corsa Competizione*, sorti hier soir en Early Access, est à 18€ sur *2game* avec le code *ISTHEREANYDEAL*.
> https://2game.com/eu/assetto-corsa-c...-product-view1


Ou chez GMG, sans code pour casi le meme prix: 19.99

https://www.greenmangaming.com/games...mpetizione-pc/

----------


## Oldnoobie

Je passe vite fait signaler qu'aujourd'hui la beta de Trials Rising est dispo sur Uplay, pour ceux qui veulent tester. En bref : on revient au feeling du premier opus PC, a priori ils ont fini de nous faire chier à gérer la moto ET le pilote comme le proposait le second.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Le deuxième opus est à 10.56€ ici
> https://www.play-asia.com/this-is-th...ce-2/13/70c75n


Du coup comme le 1 est vraiment pas cher, tu penses que ça vaut le coup de le prendre pour le faire avant le 2 que tu m'avais offert ? Ou bien cela n'a-t-il aucune importance d'avoir fait le 1 en premier ?

----------


## Supergounou

> En bref : on revient au feeling du premier opus PC, a priori ils ont fini de nous faire chier à gérer la moto ET le pilote comme le proposait le second.


S'il suffit de bourrer accélérateur/frein pour finir une course, RedLynx se tirent gravement une balle dans le pied: l’intérêt de Trials c'est justement son gameplay hyper exigeant.

----------


## Olima

*Minit* est à 6,69 cette semaine sur stime https://store.steampowered.com/app/609490/Minit/
Il parait que c'est très court mais très bien. Je l'ai gifté y 'a un moment, cette fois je l'ai pris pour moi  ::):  (mais j'ai pas le temps de le faire vu que je joue à Slay the spire en boucle)

----------


## Oldnoobie

> S'il suffit de bourrer accélérateur/frein pour finir une course, RedLynx se tirent gravement une balle dans le pied: l’intérêt de Trials c'est justement son gameplay hyper exigeant.


L'intérêt de trials pour moi, c'était de faire... du trial. C'est à dire équilibrer avec beaucoup de doigté la moto tout au long d'un parcours d'obstacles de malade.
Dans le deux ils avaient décidé qu'en plus on ferait des figures pendant les sauts, et pour ça le stick droit servait a orienter le pilote (si ma mémoire est bonne) indépendamment de la moto (stick gauche).
La surcouche freestyle-tony-hawk-wannabe c'était clairement de trop pour moi.

----------


## Supergounou

Ah non tu t'es mal exprimé mais on est d'accord, le stick droit on s'en fout, ça sert à rien, même dans Fusion. Il n'y a vraiment que quelques épreuves qui te demandent de faire des figures, et encore elles sont optionnelles de mémoire.

Trials c'est: 

Tu gères la moto avec RT (accélérer) LT (freiner)Tu gères la physique de ton pilote avec le stick gauche (son équilibre, stick vers la droite pour se pencher en avant, stick vers la gauche pour se pencher en arrière).

Un excellent jeu de plateforme hardcore.

----------


## La Chouette

Le DLC de A Hat in Time, Seal the Deal, est gratuit pour tous les propriétaires du jeu de base pendant 24 heures.

----------


## Orkestra

> Le DLC de A Hat in Time, Seal the Deal, est gratuit pour tous les propriétaires du jeu de base pendant 24 heures.


Merci pour le rappel  :;):

----------


## Baalim

Bon, pour une fois, les utilisateurs GOG ne sont pas lésés :
https://www.gog.com/game/a_hat_in_time_seal_the_deal

D'autres jeux à gagner chez steam
https://www.humblebundle.com/mission...encore-rewards

----------


## Kargadum

> Bon, pour une fois, les utilisateurs GOG ne sont pas lésés :
> https://www.gog.com/game/a_hat_in_time_seal_the_deal
> 
> D'autres jeux à gagner chez steam
> https://www.humblebundle.com/mission...encore-rewards


Ah sympa, Glass Masquerade me faisait de l’œil  ::):

----------


## Baalim

> Du coup comme le 1 est vraiment pas cher, tu penses que ça vaut le coup de le prendre pour le faire avant le 2 que tu m'avais offert ? Ou bien cela n'a-t-il aucune importance d'avoir fait le 1 en premier ?


Ben, à vrai dire, j'ai toujours pas lancé le premier  :Facepalm:

----------


## Kaede

> Bon, pour une fois, les utilisateurs GOG ne sont pas lésés :
> https://www.gog.com/game/a_hat_in_time_seal_the_deal


Pour ceux qui se poseraient la question : on peut pas le chopper "en avance" au cas où on achète le jeu plus tard (et on peut pas le gifter non plus)  :;): 

J'imagine que c'est pareil sur Steam, je n'ai pas vérifié.

----------


## Jughurta

*TASTEE : Lethal Tactics* à 1.49€ sur Steam.

----------


## odji

precommande a l'aveugle pour le vr2 chez groupees:  https://groupees.com/vr2

il est possible que ces titres soient inclus:
https://store.steampowered.com/app/7...y_of_Distress/
https://store.steampowered.com/app/779580/Fat_Foods/
https://store.steampowered.com/app/691590/KryptCrawler/

le précédent bundle VR chez groupees:  https://groupees.com/vr


et surement un bundle de oldies:
https://groupees.com/remutexx2

----------


## Florian L

Jeux Lucasarts en promo sur Voidu (+ une réduc avec le code PLAYHARDER)

Indiana Jones and the Fate of Atlantis à 1.08€
Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade à 1.08€
Star Wars Battlefront II (l'ancien) à 1.8€ 
Star Wars Jedi Knight Collection à 4.32€
Star Wars Jedi Knight II : Jedi Outcast à 2.16€ 
Star Wars Classics Collection à 7.2€
Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic (KOTOR) à 2.16€
Star Wars : Knights of the Old Republic II - The Sith Lords à 2.16€
Star Wars: The Force Unleashed II à 3.6€

----------


## Baalim

> precommande a l'aveugle pour le vr2 chez groupees:  https://groupees.com/vr2
> 
> il est possible que ces titres soient inclus:
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/7...y_of_Distress/
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/779580/Fat_Foods/
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/691590/KryptCrawler/
> 
> le précédent bundle VR chez groupees:  https://groupees.com/vr
> 
> ...




Préco à l'aveugle + VR + Groupees : comment ça pourrait mal terminer ?  ::huh:: 

Bon, bien évidemment  :Bave:

----------


## odji

bah si tu veux, ya le bundle du vendredi chez IG:
https://www.indiegala.com/indiegala-...m-games-bundle

----------


## Baalim

> bah si tu veux, ya le bundle du vendredi chez IG:
> https://www.indiegala.com/indiegala-...m-games-bundle


En gros, t'as décidé de me griller toute la journée  :tired:

----------


## odji

Go Go Bundle Undated #10 
https://www.gogobundle.com/latest/bu...ndleundated-10

non, je te laisse toutes les promos sur les marchés gris  :;):

----------


## La Chouette

Rappel que le DLC de A Hat in Time est gratuit pendant encore environ 8 heures pour tous les propriétaires du jeu. N'hésitez pas, y a des bébés phoques.

----------


## Baalim

> Go Go Bundle Undated #10 
> https://www.gogobundle.com/latest/bu...ndleundated-10
> 
> non, je te laisse toutes les promos sur les marchés gris


Celui-là, je te le laisse bien volontiers  ::trollface:: 


Sinon *Seasons after fall* à 3.33 €
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/seas...am-key--3093-1

*Lego marvel avengers* 5 $
https://www.wingamestore.com/product...VELs-Avengers/

Grosse promo sur l'ultra optimisé *Ark survival evolved*
https://www.voidu.com/en/ark-survival-evolved-2

13 € le jeu de base avec le code playharder

----------


## Baalim

Gmg fractionne son offre initiale et propose désormais des bundles de 10 jeux pour 10 €

https://www.greenmangaming.com/games...7403700a180510

----------


## PeaK

*Spintires* à 1,79 € chez Humble Bundle: https://www.humblebundle.com/store/spintires
C'est la première fois qu'il descend aussi bas si je ne dis pas de bêtise...

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> En gros, t'as décidé de me griller toute la journée


Même ta signature il te l'a grillée  :Mellow2:

----------


## Baalim

> Même ta signature il te l'a grillée


 :Emo: 

Et en plus, j'ai plus eu de parrainage depuis cette date. 


Dafuk ?? 
D'où il sort, celui-là ?
https://www.wingamestore.com/product...of-the-Clouds/




The culling est de retour en free to play :
https://store.steampowered.com/app/437220/The_Culling/


Injustice 2 legendary edition à 19.67 € en moins gris
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/in...endary-edition




*Plusieurs jeux gratos sur humble trove :
https://www.humblebundle.com/monthly/trove

Dont alan wake* 

Spoiler Alert! 


american nightmare

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Et en plus, j'ai plus eu de parrainage depuis cette date.


C'est bête, à peu de chose près tu aurais pu avoir le mien : j'ai pris le monthly pendant la campagne de miss CPC Gifts, au moment où tu avais sacrifié ta signature à la cause de la défaite de Flad.  ::trollface::

----------


## Oldnoobie

C'est passé, le bundle de logiciels de création ?

https://www.humblebundle.com/software/magix-ultimate-creative-design-software?hmb_source=navbar&hmb_medium=product_tile  &hmb_campaign=tile_index_3

----------


## Baalim

> C'est bête, à peu de chose près tu aurais pu avoir le mien : j'ai pris le monthly pendant la campagne de miss CPC Gifts, au moment où tu avais sacrifié ta signature à la cause de la défaite de Flad.


 :Facepalm: 

Bon, c'était -presque- pour la bonne cause.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> C'est passé, le bundle de logiciels de création ?
> 
> https://www.humblebundle.com/software/magix-ultimate-creative-design-software?hmb_source=navbar&hmb_medium=product_tile  &hmb_campaign=tile_index_3


Ouaip.

----------


## Eradan

> Dafuk ?? 
> D'où il sort, celui-là ?
> https://www.wingamestore.com/product...of-the-Clouds/
> 
> https://www.wingamestore.com/images_...1536789777.jpg]


D'un point de vue culturel? Le Voyage en Occident, un des quatre grands romans classiques chinois. L'adaptation la plus connue en Europe doit être Dragon Ball.

----------


## Baalim

> D'un point de vue culturel? Le Voyage en Occident, un des quatre grands romans classiques chinois. L'adaptation la plus connue en Europe doit être Dragon Ball.


Nan, du point de vue, "un très vieux jeu d'arcade qui a notamment été un des premiers titres sur sega master system en europe"  ::): 

Ah et je préfère Saiyuki  ::ninja::

----------


## shazamic

Des jeux gratos à download avant dimanche sur Humble Bundle !

https://www.humblebundle.com/monthly/trove

----------


## Baalim

> Des jeux gratos à download avant dimanche sur Humble Bundle !
> https://tof.cx/images/2018/09/14/bf7...3df0a8c609.jpg
> https://www.humblebundle.com/monthly/trove


Beuuuuaaaaaaaarrrrg  :Boom:

----------


## TwinBis

> Nan, du point de vue, "un très vieux jeu d'arcade qui a notamment été un des premiers titres sur sega master system en europe" 
> Ah et je préfère Saiyuki


Justement, Alex Kidd c'est un reskin de ce qui devait être à la base un jeu Dragon Ball.  ::lol::

----------


## Baalim

Chrono trigger à 7.5€ si vous voulez voir s'ils ont réussi à remettre en état correct cette version.
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/chrono-trigger

----------


## odji

> Même ta signature il te l'a grillée


oki pas de soucis, je laisse baalim poster les bons plans alors!  j'edite ma signature dans la foulée, merci en tout cas a la personne qui est passé par mon lien, ca fait plaisir^

----------


## Baalim

> oki pas de soucis, je laisse baalim poster les bons plans alors!  j'edite ma signature dans la foulée, merci en tout cas a la personne qui est passé par mon lien, ca fait plaisir^


Heuuu, tu sais qu'on rigolait, hein ?  ::huh:: 



Sinon, comment peut-il encore y avoir 32 personnes dans ma liste d'amis qui veulent MGSV quand il est à 3.93 €chez humble ?
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/m...e-phantom-pain

----------


## Eradan

> Ah et je préfère Saiyuki


Ce qui n'étonne personne  ::siffle::

----------


## Florian L

> Sinon, comment peut-il encore y avoir 32 personnes dans ma liste d'amis qui veulent MGSV quand il est à 3.93 €chez humble ?


 Ils sont gentils, ils se préservent pour que tu ne sois pas à court d'idée de Gift !  ::lol::

----------


## Eradan

> Ils sont gentils, ils se préservent pour que tu ne sois pas à court d'idée de *bons* Gift !


FTFY. C'est Baalim quand même.

----------


## FB74

Baalim, le souffre-douleur.  :Emo: 














Bon, c'est un rôle nécessaire au sein de la meute.  ::trollface::

----------


## Florian L

> Baalim, le souffre-douleur. 
> Bon, c'est un rôle nécessaire au sein de la meute.


Généralement, les vieux mâles destitués, ils sont exclus non ?   ::siffle:: 
Il doit exister une tolérance pour tous les bons plans quotidiens qu'il transmet !  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> Généralement, les vieux mâles destitués, ils sont exclus non ?  
> Il doit exister une tolérance pour tous les bons plans quotidiens qu'il transmet !


Vu la gueule du nouveau mâle alpha du topic, il a fallu mettre en place une exemption  ::trollface:: 

Mars or die à 8 €
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/mars-or-die

----------


## odji

oh mon  dieu,  retour des bundles a 50 centimes chez groupees:
https://groupees.com/the5031

----------


## Baalim

> oh mon  dieu,  retour des bundles a 50 centimes chez groupees:
> https://groupees.com/the5031


:need:

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> :need:


Mais Baalim, c'est quand la dernière fois que tu as joué à un jeu ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Marmottas

> Généralement, les vieux mâles destitués, ils sont exclus non ?  
> Il doit exister une tolérance pour tous les bons plans quotidiens qu'il transmet !


Il réagit même plus à certains avatars provocateurs, c'est dire...

----------


## Franky Mikey

Poly Bridge à 2,45€, c'est passé ? https://store.steampowered.com/app/367450/Poly_Bridge/

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> Mais Baalim, c'est quand la dernière fois que tu as joué à un jeu ?


Steam me dit qu'il a passé 2h avec Lara très récemment... 
Mais ça ne veut pas dire qu'il a joué au jeu. Il a peut-être juste regardé l'écran d'accueil !  ::P:

----------


## Gorillaz

Tu parles, si ça se trouve c'était Archi Steam Farm !

----------


## Baalim

> Mais Baalim, c'est quand la dernière fois que tu as joué à un jeu ?


Tu vas rire mais je viens justement de finir rise of tomb raider en urgence pour enchaîner sur le nouveau  :Sweat: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Tu parles, si ça se trouve c'était Archi Steam Farm !


Même pas, ces salauds ne filent pas encore de steam cards

----------


## odji

Batman - The Telltale Series ep1 offert (de nouveau il me semble?)
steam://install/543830/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/4...lltale_Series/

----------


## Baalim

Alien Isolation collection à 8.89 €
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/al...ion-collection

Door kickers 2-pack à 5$
https://www.chrono.gg/

----------


## Baalim

*Fight & rage* à 10€
Pas mal pour un jeu qui n'est presque jamais soldé.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/674520/FightN_Rage/


*Tekken 7* à 13.57€ avec le code playharder !  ::O: 
https://www.voidu.com/en/tekken-7

----------


## EternalSun

> Door kickers 2-pack à 5$
> https://www.chrono.gg/


Je me tape une erreur sur chrono.gg depuis genre 2 mois, impossible d'acheter quoi que ce soit, je me tape une erreur "Oops something broke"... J'ai contacté leur service client, apparemment ça viendrait de ma banque (alors que j'ai aucun problème pour acheter en ligne partout). C'est déjà arrivé a quelqu'un? Et surtout, un canard sympa pour me prendre une copie de DoorKickers? Je peux faire des virements paypal (mais pas pour chrono.gg, va savoir pourquoi...).

----------


## Baalim

> Je me tape une erreur sur chrono.gg depuis genre 2 mois, impossible d'acheter quoi que ce soit, je me tape une erreur "Oops something broke"... J'ai contacté leur service client, apparemment ça viendrait de ma banque (alors que j'ai aucun problème pour acheter en ligne partout). C'est déjà arrivé a quelqu'un? Et surtout, un canard sympa pour me prendre une copie de DoorKickers? Je peux faire des virements paypal (mais pas pour chrono.gg, va savoir pourquoi...).


Je t'envoie un mp.

----------


## EternalSun

Merci!

(il me semblerai que j'arrive pas a répondre a ton mp... mais le virement est parti)

----------


## Flad

> Merci!
> 
> (il me semblerai que j'arrive pas a répondre a ton mp... mais le virement est parti)


Je crois qu'internet essaie de te dire quelque chose  :Emo:

----------


## FB74

> *Tekken 7* à 13.57€ avec le code playharder ! 
> https://www.voidu.com/en/tekken-7


Et d'autres jeux aussi:
https://www.dealabs.com/bons-plans/s...-steam-1290755

DBZ à 23.90 euros par exemple avec ce code.

----------


## Florian L

From Dust (Clé Uplay) à 1.99 € sur Gamesplanet
RollerCoaster Tycoon World Deluxe Edition (Clé Steam) à 3.79 € sur Gamesplanet

----------


## Stelarc

> Batman - The Telltale Series ep1 offert (de nouveau il me semble?)
> steam://install/543830/
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/4...lltale_Series/


Un cadeau empoisonné. :tired:

----------


## odji

du vrac, mais quelques titres sympas dans ce mega26
https://www.gogobundle.com/latest/bundles/bundlemega-26

----------


## Baalim

> du vrac, mais quelques titres sympas dans ce mega26
> https://www.gogobundle.com/latest/bundles/bundlemega-26




Lesquels ??  ::O: 
Perso, j'en suis à attendre le Monday bundle d'Indie gala pour remonter le niveau... c'est dire.

Franchement, quand je vois ça, je me demande qui peut encore prétendre que steam n'est pas devenu la jolie poubelle qu'était Desura avant qu'on ne le débranche  :tired:

----------


## odji

bah par curiosité, les 3 premiers (Vinylove, mind et Risers), les 2 jeux VR quand je serai riche et le shmup (Thundering Skies, ya une video dans les coms plus sympa que le trailer)

le monday motivation est deja passé, ce sera probablemet un dédié ou un editeur...

----------


## MeL

Divinity Original Sin EE à son plus bas sur GOG soit 9.99€.

----------


## Baalim

> Divinity Original Sin EE à son plus bas sur GOG soit 9.99€.



Et way of the samurai 3 à 5.79 $
https://www.gog.com/game/way_of_the_samurai_3

----------


## odji

un dédié à la bagarre chez IG, baalim l'attendait impatiemment:
https://www.indiegala.com/real-fighting-gamer-steam-bundle

https://store.steampowered.com/curat...ghting/#browse

----------


## Baalim

Humm, je sens que j'ai bien fait de claquer mes sous dans fight n' rage  ::ninja:: 

Cela dit, jurassic city walk vend pas mal du rêve avec son nom pourri et sa réalisation pré dreamcast

----------


## Gorillaz

> Divinity Original Sin EE à son plus bas sur GOG soit 9.99€.


Ouh, ça fait envie  ::love:: 
Étonnant quand même qu'il soit toujours vendu si cher (hors promo j'entends) après la sortie du 2, non ?  ::unsure::

----------


## Ckao

Et Divinity II Developper's Cut à 1.79€, une cinquantaine d'heures de jeu dans un fantastique RPG assez méconnu.

----------


## Baalim

Race week chez chrono.gg
https://www.chrono.gg/

----------


## Kargadum

Bundle Blast chez Fanatical, une trentaine de bundle qui vont être ajouter un par un toutes les 60mn; il y en a 13 pour l'instant. Ah oui, et il y a des bundle random.

----------


## FB74

Ouais les Mystery Bundle...  :tired: 
Ca me refroidit quand même.

----------


## Baalim

> Ouais les Mystery Bundle... 
> Ca me refroidit quand même.


Mais non, cay génial  ::wacko::

----------


## Isokino

> Ouh, ça fait envie 
> Étonnant quand même qu'il soit toujours vendu si cher (hors promo j'entends) après la sortie du 2, non ?


Étant donné que le jeu se vends encore correctement aujourd'hui, on risque d'avoir le prix minimum de 10€ pour au moins jusqu'à la période de noël !

Honnêtement, 10€ pour un jeu de cette qualité, j'en prends un camion entier !

Edit : La version enhanced est sorti plus tard que la version de base.

----------


## Florian L

Batman Bundle à 8.99 € sur Fanatical (Steam)
4 jeux + 4 DLC

Batman: Arkham Knight Bundle à 8.29 € sur Fanatical (Steam)
1 jeu + 23 DLC

----------


## Baalim

Infinifactory à 5.39 € chez GOG
https://www.gog.com/game/infinifactory


Chez micromania ternes : COD IW legacy à 15 € sur ps4.

----------


## Florian L

La 4k, c'est "so 2018" ?

4 jeux offerts par GOG :
Shadow_warrior_complete 1997
Stargunner 1996
Bio_menace 1993
Tyrian_2000 1999

----------


## Shapa

Dîtes, je l'aime bien le petit Flo, il se démène pour nous trouver des bons plans. Voilà un bisou comme ça paf.

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Dîtes, je l'aime bien le petit Flo, il se démène pour nous trouver des bons plans. Voilà un bisou comme ça paf.


Je suis bien d'accord, merci pour tes bons plans Florian  :;):

----------


## Baalim

> Dîtes, je l'aime bien le petit Flo, il se démène pour nous trouver des bons plans. Voilà un bisou comme ça paf.


Ouais. Pas comme Flad qui n'en branle pas une  ::ninja:: 

The golf club 2019 à 31.87 €
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/the-...am-key--3787-1

----------


## Valenco

Méfie toi Flo. Ici, rien n'est gratuit... Même pas les compliments.  ::ninja::

----------


## Flad

> Ouais. Pas comme Flad qui n'en branle pas une


Uniquement la mienne et encore, je délègue souvent à ma femme.

----------


## odji

> Méfie toi Flo. Ici, rien n'est gratuit... Même pas les compliments.


faut faire comme moi, jouer le gars offusqué comme ca on te fiche la paix  :;): 

retour de bundles chez bundlestar, on verra si ya du neuf aujourdhui:
https://www.fanatical.com/en/pick-an...-bros-pick-mix

----------


## Baalim

> faut faire comme moi, jouer le gars offusqué comme ca on te fiche la paix 
> 
> retour de bundles chez bundlestar, on verra si ya du neuf aujourdhui:
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/pick-an...-bros-pick-mix


Celui-ci (3.65 €) est assez monstrueux pour qui n'a pas déjà tout (*epistory, fran bow, tharsis, dex, shelter 2, deponia complete, skyhill et space run*)  ::O: 
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/infinity-bundle

----------


## FB74

Nouveau Bundle:
https://www.humblebundle.com/games/o...ial-day-bundle

Les paliers sont bizarres.  :tired:

----------


## Baalim

> Nouveau Bundle:
> https://www.humblebundle.com/games/o...ial-day-bundle
> 
> Les paliers sont bizarres.

----------


## sebarnolds

> Nouveau Bundle:
> https://www.humblebundle.com/games/o...ial-day-bundle
> 
> Les paliers sont bizarres.


Sans parler de la quantité limitée pour Telltale Marvel Guardians of the Galaxy. Comment ça fonctionne ? On achète et si y'a plus de clés, on l'a dans l'os et tant pis ? En pratique, le bundle me semble bien pourri vu que les seuls jeux intéressants, je les ai déjà. Et bien que je suis amateur des jeux Telltale, je ne recommande pas spécialement celui-là.

----------


## Evilblacksheep

surtout que l'autre jeu, il a pas été gratos ou dans un palier à 1$ dans le passé?  ::O:

----------


## FB74

Je pense que je vais plutôt acheter les bouquins de programmation:
https://www.humblebundle.com/books/g...elopment-books

Ca m'a l'air plus intéressant pour le prix.  ::P: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> surtout que l'autre jeu, il a pas été gratos ou dans un palier à 1$ dans le passé?


Peut-être que cette version est complète (DLC).

----------


## Bibik

Rooh ce rebundle de la honte  :Facepalm:  Il n'y a guère que leurs monthly qui les sauve depuis leur rachat par IGN.

----------


## Baalim

Un nouveau bundle synthwave en préco : 
https://groupees.com/synthspiria

Avec notamment :
https://synthspiria.bandcamp.com/alb...-akira-tribute

----------


## Gorillaz

> Étant donné que le jeu se vends encore correctement aujourd'hui, on risque d'avoir le prix minimum de 10€ pour au moins jusqu'à la période de noël !
> 
> Honnêtement, 10€ pour un jeu de cette qualité, j'en prends un camion entier !
> 
> Edit : La version enhanced est sorti plus tard que la version de base.


Bon ben j'ai craqué, j'y ai joué quelques minutes ... Ca a l'air trop bieeeeeen  ::wub::

----------


## Wulfstan

> 4 jeux offerts par GOG :
> 
> Tyrian_2000 1999


Merci pour ça au fait. J'y jouais adolescent, et ça fait remonter plein de souvenirs.  ::):

----------


## Gorillaz

> Merci pour ça au fait. J'y jouais adolescent, et ça fait remonter plein de souvenirs.


Ouh putain moi aussi en fait  :Emo: 
Merci de l'info !

----------


## Florian L

Dead by Daylight (Steam)  jouable gratuitement pendant 6 jours. Egalement en promo à 9.99 €

Dollar Anomaly Complete Bundle (Steam) à 1.05 € via Fanatical Comprend : Anomaly: Warzone Earth, Anomaly 2, Anomaly Defenders, Anomaly Korea, et Anomaly Warzone Earth Mobile Campaign.

Ubisoft VR Bundle (Steam) à 35 € Comprend :  Eagle Flight, Werewolves Within™ et Star Trek™: Bridge Crew


Avec tous les bundles des derniers jours, ceux-ci cités par "B." sont peut-être passés à la trappe (avec en plus l'excuse des paiements reversés à une association) :
GamesAid 10 Game Charity Bundle (Steam) à 10 € via GreenManGaming






> il se *démène* pour nous trouver des bons plans.


 ? Ah non non, je recopie lâchement les bons plans sur Dealabs  ::ninja:: 

Mais de rien les canards !  ::love:: 

Bon, en  réalité, je participe à l'émission : Vis ma vie de Baalim ... mais c'est archement dur ! Faut connaitre ses références et prix sur le bouts des pattes ! C'est du boulot ! Une vraie expertise !

----------


## Baalim

Et voila, *Battlefield 1* est également à 5 € sur ps4
*https://store.playstation.com/fr-fr/...TTLEFIELD01000

*La nouvelle caisse gratos pour *pubg* est dispo sur twitch prime.
https://www.twitch.tv/prime

----------


## barbarian_bros

> La 4k, c'est "so 2018" ?
> 
> 4 jeux offerts par GOG :
> Shadow_warrior_complete 1997
> Stargunner 1996
> Bio_menace 1993
> Tyrian_2000 1999




En fait le tweet de GoG qui _annonçait_ la gratuité de ces 4 jeux n'est qu'un rappel, ça fait des années qu'ils font partie de la liste des jeux gratuits chez GoG.
(ci-dessous la liste des jeux gratuits, sans les démos et DLC) :

-Sang-Froid: Tales of Werewolves
-Bio Menace
-Akalabeth - Wold of Doom
-Stargunner
-Flight of the Amazon Queen
-Lure of the Temptress
-Beneath a Steel Sky
-Teen Agent
-Tyrian 2000
-Ultima 4: Quest of the Avatar
-Treasure Adventure Game
-Worlds of Ultima : The Savage Empire
-Ultima Worlds of Adventure 2: Martian Dreams
-Shadow Warrior Complete
-Eschalon: Book 1


Ceci-dit la plupart de ces jeux sont officiellement freeware depuis longtemps.

----------


## Baalim

> En fait le tweet de GoG qui _annonçait_ la gratuité de ces 4 jeux n'est qu'un rappel, ça fait des années qu'ils font partie de la liste des jeux gratuits chez GoG.
> (ci-dessous la liste des jeux gratuits, sans les démos et DLC) :
> 
> -Sang-Froid: Tales of Werewolves
> -Bio Menace
> -Akalabeth - Wold of Doom
> -Stargunner
> -Flight of the Amazon Queen
> -Lure of the Temptress
> ...


Je me demandais aussi d'où venait ce regain d'intérêt pour ces quatre là  :;):

----------


## odji

le bundle du mercredi chez ig: 50% hentai :/

https://www.indiegala.com/indiegala-...m-games-bundle

----------


## Wingi

> le bundle du mercredi chez ig: 50% hentai :/
> 
> https://www.indiegala.com/indiegala-...m-games-bundle


On fait quoi avec les 50 autres % ?

----------


## pipoop

C'est le mode une main  ::ninja::

----------


## odji

> On fait quoi avec les 50 autres % ?


ya du coop, pas que du jeux-video lubrique.


retour des machines folles chez les fanaticaux: https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...undle-reloaded

----------


## Baalim

Le dlc blizzard mountain pour FH3 est à 5 € sur le MS store.
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/p/fo...zard-mountain/

Fonctionne sur la boutique française.

----------


## Florian L

Envie de vitesse ?
Redout Complete Bundle (Steam)  à 19.29 € via Fanatical (le jeu + 7DLC)

Plate forme à la première personne :
The Free Ones (Steam)  à 4.49 € (fin le 24/09)




> En fait le tweet de GoG qui _annonçait_ la gratuité de ces 4 jeux n'est qu'un rappel, ça fait des années qu'ils font partie de la [...]


Zut, tu as mis à jour mon plan diabolique pour passer pour un gentil canard !

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Le dlc blizzard mountain pour FH3 est à 5 € sur le MS store.
> https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/p/fo...zard-mountain/
> 
> Fonctionne sur la boutique française.


Meilleur environnement de montagne jamais créé pour faire la course, 11/10

----------


## Baalim

10.5€ le star ocean4... A vot' bon coeur !
https://store.steampowered.com/app/609150/

----------


## Franky Mikey

> On fait quoi avec les 50 autres % ?


Mini Ghost est bien. Après, de base il est à 1.99 sur Steam (0.79 en soldes) donc ça ne coûte pas très cher de s'épargner le reste de ces cochonneries.  ::trollface::

----------


## Baalim

Retour de baldur's 2 enhanced à 2€ sur Android.
Votre fric sera mieux dépensé comme ça.

----------


## KiwiX

> Un nouveau bundle synthwave en préco : 
> https://groupees.com/synthspiria
> 
> Avec notamment :
> https://synthspiria.bandcamp.com/alb...-akira-tribute


J'aurai jamais pensé à mater donc merci  :;):

----------


## odji

la guerre pour 1 dollar chez bundlestar:
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/dollar-war-bundle

----------


## Baalim

La collection des 6 premiers sherlock holmes pour 5.6 €
https://www.gamersgate.com/DD-THE-SH...lmes-colection

----------


## Gorillaz

> Retour de baldur's 2 enhanced à 2€ sur Android.
> Votre fric sera mieux dépensé comme ça.


Ils l'ont porté sur Android ? Bel effort  ::o:

----------


## odji

un bundle tres indie chez otakubundle:
https://otakubundle.com/latest/bundles/otakubundle-35

Above: The Fallen semble sympa

----------


## Galgu

> La collection des 6 premiers sherlock holmes pour 5.6 €
> https://www.gamersgate.com/DD-THE-SH...lmes-colection


le liens fonctionne pas chez moi  ::(:

----------


## Baalim

> le liens fonctionne pas chez moi


Chez moi, le lien fonctionne toujours mais le produit est indiqué comme étant indisponible

----------


## odji

un paquet de vers chez bundlestar: https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/worms-bundle

----------


## Zodex

Toujours chez Fanatical, Batman Origins (+ Blackgate + DLC), Arkham Asylum GOTY et Arkham City GOTY à 9€. C'est un bon plan ? J'hésite, en plus y'a pas Arkham Knight...
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...omplete-bundle

EDIT - Mais est-ce que Arkham Knight est devenu jouable sur PC avec le temps aussi, en fait ?

----------


## pesos

Il a toujours été jouable  ::P:

----------


## Zodex

J'avais cru comprendre que la version PC était un peu faite avec le cul.  ::): 
Je me souviens du 0/10 de Kahn aussi.

----------


## Bobbin

Apparemment (source : factornews) un patch PC est sorti et les performances sont désormais correctes.

----------


## odji

bordel, du TRES LOURD chez fanatical!

https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/slayer-bundle

----------


## eeepc35

> Apparemment (source : factornews) un patch PC est sorti et les performances sont désormais correctes.


Après plusieurs patchs, il est très bien, excepté l'AA SMAA qui est fait à la pisse. Passer sur un SMAA par reshade plutôt.

----------


## Wolverine

Ah ouais pas mal du tout, tout ça !





> J'avais cru comprendre que la version PC était un peu faite avec le cul. 
> Je me souviens du 0/10 de Kahn aussi.


Je l'ai fait, il y a pas loin d'un an et en dehors que quelques petits bugs peu fréquents de textures et quelques (rares) retour sur le bureau Windows, ça passe plutôt bien.

----------


## Baalim

> bordel, du TRES LOURD chez fanatical!
> 
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/slayer-bundle


Enfin !
Bon, mon tower 57 vaut plus un kopek

----------


## Zodex

Bon bon, merci pour vos retours, j'achète le bundle des 3 premiers chez Fanatical et je prendrais Arkham Knight plus tard.

----------


## pitmartinz

> EDIT - Mais est-ce que Arkham Knight est devenu jouable sur PC avec le temps aussi, en fait ?


A sa sortie, c'était une purge, maintenant il est fixé et jouable.
D'ailleurs pour moi, c'est le meilleur Batman de la série... la Batmobile et juste géniale !

----------


## Florian L

Worms Bundle (Steam) à 2.59 € via Fanatical (fin dans 13 jours)
Comprend : Worms Reloaded: Game of the Year Edition, Worms Ultimate Mayhem - Deluxe Edition, Worms, Worms Blast, Worms Crazy Golf & Worms Pinball

----------


## RomTaka

> Toujours chez Fanatical, Batman Origins (+ Blackgate + DLC), Arkham Asylum GOTY et Arkham City GOTY à 9€. C'est un bon plan ? J'hésite, en plus y'a pas Arkham Knight...
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...omplete-bundle
> 
> EDIT - Mais est-ce que Arkham Knight est devenu jouable sur PC avec le temps aussi, en fait ?





> Il a toujours été jouable





> J'avais cru comprendre que la version PC était un peu faite avec le cul. 
> Je me souviens du 0/10 de Kahn aussi.


Comme pour beaucoup de portages ratés, tout n'est jamais tout noir : je n'ai eu aucun problème alors que j'y ai joué dès sa sortie.
Sur le jeu en lui-même, j'ai largement préféré Asylum (AKA la découverte) ou City (AKA la liberté). Sur BAK, la Batmobile est sympa 2 secondes mais la volonté des devs de la mettre en avant à toutes les sauces est risible.
Cela étant dit, les Batman de Rocksteady restent quand même tout en haut de la pile de ma ludothèque et sont tous des jeux sur lesquels j'ai passés 40 ou 50 heures avec grand plaisir.

----------


## Abzaarg

> Enfin !
> Bon, mon tower 57 vaut plus un kopek


On va pouvoir negocier^^

----------


## Nanaki

Des gens intéressé pour prendre le bundle Fanatical à plusieurs? Je ne suis intéressé que par 4 jeux sur les 17 (Super Cloudbuilt, Tower 57, Songbringer et Painscreek Killings) et je propose de payer la moitié du prix du bundle.
Pas envie d'avoir 13 jeux qui me reste sur les bras.

----------


## Baalim

> Des gens intéressé pour prendre le bundle Fanatical à plusieurs? Je ne suis intéressé que par 4 jeux sur les 17 (Super Cloudbuilt, Tower 57, Songbringer et Painscreek Killings) et je propose de payer la moitié du prix du bundle.
> Pas envie d'avoir 13 jeux qui me reste sur les bras.


Si tu ne trouves personne d'autre, j'ai tower 57 et super cloudbuilt  :;):

----------


## McCauley

> Des gens intéressé pour prendre le bundle Fanatical à plusieurs? Je ne suis intéressé que par 4 jeux sur les 17 (Super Cloudbuilt, Tower 57, Songbringer et Painscreek Killings) et je propose de payer la moitié du prix du bundle.
> Pas envie d'avoir 13 jeux qui me reste sur les bras.


Moi m'sieur, je ne suis intéressé que par quelques jeux dont aucuns de ta liste  :;):

----------


## Marmottas

> Des gens intéressé pour prendre le bundle Fanatical à plusieurs? Je ne suis intéressé que par 4 jeux sur les 17 (Super Cloudbuilt, Tower 57, Songbringer et Painscreek Killings) et je propose de payer la moitié du prix du bundle.
> Pas envie d'avoir 13 jeux qui me reste sur les bras.


Tu peux aussi revendre les autres : moi c'est Sexy brutale, Lion's song, Styx et Tower 57 (je ne savais pas que chaos engine avait enfanté d'ailleurs) qui me bottent... Donc n'hésite pas à me contacter...

----------


## Eskimon

No man's sky à 24€ chez HB https://www.humblebundle.com/store/no-mans-sky

----------


## Kaede

Semi-HS juste histoire de dire que le service client de Fanatical a l'air digne d'éloges  ::): 
En bon boulet, j'ai acheté le mauvais tier (celui à 5 au lieu de 7) sur le Slayer Bundle. Un mail (après rapide consultation de la FAQ) pour demander remboursement avec explication, réponse et résolution en moins de 2h !  :Perfect: 
Il va sans dire que je n'avais encore activé/révélé aucun clef, je vous vois venir.

----------


## Maalak

Ca n'aurait pas fonctionné de juste rajouter 2€ pour chopper le dernier tiers comme chez HB ?

----------


## Kaede

D'après leur FAQ, non, on peut pas.

Chez Humble, la dernière fois que je me suis planté, l'étape de paiement me demandait 10000 confirmations (du genre à y passer 3-4 minutes...), et il n'y avait pas l'aide habituelle (du type rajouter x.yy euros pour le tier++), alors même que le BTA est toujours en évolution constante, enfin en prenant juste un peu de marge je suis tombé juste. J'y regarde maintenant à deux fois, mais pas encore assez manifestement  ::P: 
C'est ça d'être bundle-addict.

edit : très content d'avoir pu choppé Super Cloudbuilt via ce bundle. Le jeu est beauucoup plus joli, et les modifs apportées au LD ont l'air d'aller dans le bon sens, avec un premier niveau qui prend beaucoup plus son temps, est plus ouvert et didactique (même si perso j'en ai pas besoin vu que j'ai pas mal squatté l'original...). Le doublage est resté le même (même doubleuse, jeu d'actrice pas génial je trouve), mais l'intêret du jeu n'est heureusement pas dans les dialogues alors osef.

----------


## Marmottas

> Si tu ne trouves personne d'autre, j'ai tower 57 et super cloudbuilt


Combien pour la tour 57 ? (Attention, j'ai eu un Amiga dans une autre vie)

----------


## Nanaki

> Si tu ne trouves personne d'autre, j'ai tower 57 et super cloudbuilt


Merci mais j'ai pris le bundle au final, par contre s'il te reste un ou deux bad rats...

----------


## Baalim

> Combien pour la tour 57 ? (Attention, j'ai eu un Amiga dans une autre vie)


1€ ?
A noter que j'ai également the sexy brutale

----------


## Baalim

Bundle far cry 5 + souris razer essential pour 44€
https://fr.gamestore.razer.com/lp/razer-exclusives

Idem pour Aco et rainbow six wildlands/siege

Killer instinct definitive edition à 10€ sur le ms store

https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/p/ki...n/9nblggh51bmc

Gears of war ultimate à 11€
https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/p/ge...0/9nblggh3shm5

State of decay 2 à 19.5€
https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/p/st...2/9nt4x7p8b9nb

----------


## pikkpi

Le très chouette NaissanceE, devrait passer gratuit dans la journée ( et pour toujours si j'ai bien compris ? ) a annoncé hier son développeur.

https://twitter.com/LimasseFive/stat...70276277202949

----------


## Baalim

Un petit bonus Micromania pour le prochain assassin's creed. Bon, évidemment, on va vous demander votre adresse de courriel et identification de compte Ubi mais bon on a rien sans rien  ::siffle:: 

https://www.dealabs.com/bons-plans/c...one-pc-1294539

 Du côté des méchants tout gris, il se pourrait qu'il y ait un bon deal pour le dernier résident Evil mais je n'ai bien entendu rien dit  ::ninja::

----------


## Florian L

Car Mechanic Simulator Bundle (Steam) à 1.89 € via Fanatical (1 jeu + 6 DLC)

Megadimension Neptunia VII Complete Bundle (Steam) à 9.59 € via Fanatical (1 jeu + 13 DLC)

Keep Talking and Nobody Explodes à -50%, soit 7.49 € sur Steam

Grow Home (Steam) à 1.59€ via Gamesplanet

----------


## odji

apres le slayer bundle de fanatical, indiegala replique avec le road trip bundle!

https://www.indiegala.com/indie-road...eogames-bundle

on comprend maintenant pourquoi humble ne fait plus de bundle!

----------


## Baalim

> apres le slayer bundle de fanatical, indiegala replique avec le road trip bundle!
> 
> https://www.indiegala.com/indie-road...eogames-bundle
> 
> on comprend maintenant pourquoi humble ne fait plus de bundle!


Ah... quand même. On avait parfois de bonnes surprises le vendredi mais ça, c'est avant... manifestement.



Avouez que vous en rêvez  ::ninja:: 
https://store.steampowered.com/app/712840/King_Exit/

----------


## Bibik

C'est plutôt bad trip là !

----------


## La Chouette

> Le très chouette NaissanceE, devrait passer gratuit dans la journée ( et pour toujours si j'ai bien compris ? ) a annoncé hier son développeur.
> 
> https://twitter.com/LimasseFive/stat...70276277202949


Le type à qui je l'ai refilé lors du dernier event du backlog l'a trouvé pas terrible, à part son esthétique.

----------


## Stelarc

> Il a toujours été jouable


Lançable, jouable après c'est une autre histoire. ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

Ah ah, le taulier scélérat a enfin renoncé à sa basse vengeance de miss lidl  :haha: 


Encore un autre jeu avec un Nintendo seal of quality à 0.59 €
https://store.steampowered.com/app/686190/Killing_Time/

----------


## pikkpi

> Le type à qui je l'ai refilé lors du dernier event du backlog l'a trouvé pas terrible, à part son esthétique.


Bah le jeu essayait pas d'aller plus loin ? Faut pas s'attendre à autre chose qu'une balade d'un peu moins de 2 heures dans des décors de proportions qu'on voit rarement dans les JV.

Après si gratuit c'est encore trop cher.......  ::lol::

----------


## La Chouette

> Après si gratuit c'est encore trop cher.......


Le souci n'est pas le coût monétaire... mais le coût en temps. Pourquoi jouer à des jeux médiocres à corrects, même gratuits, alors que mon backlog est encore bourré de pépites ?

----------


## Herr Peter

NaissanceE est loin d'être un jeu merdique, et il dure bien 4h en fonçant tout droit et ce n'est pas un simulateur de marche, vu qu'il y a des énigmes qui parsèment l'aventure.

----------


## Magnarrok

Ah ! The Saboteur à 2,79€ sur GoG, pas mal  ::): 

D'autres jeux EA bradés.

----------


## Baalim

White night ajouté au chrono shop

- - - Mise à jour - - -

White night ajouté au chrono shop

Rising storm 2 à 5€ chez voidu
https://www.voidu.com/en/rising-storm-2-vietnam-2

----------


## pikkpi

> White night ajouté au chrono shop


 :Prey:  
Merci ! J'étais pas allé voir et il a l'air de partir vite !
 :Prey:

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Ca y est, NaissanceE est gratuit sur Steam, mais j'ai l'impression que l'offre n'est pas temporaire en lisant la news du dev du 9 septembre.
Au dessus vous n'êtes pas d'accord sur sa qualité, mais vu qu'il était cité dans un article récent de CPC ça m'avait donné envie d'essayer.

----------


## odji

Dungeons 3 et hidden folks sont ajoutés au monthly d'octobre...

https://store.steampowered.com/app/493900/Dungeons_3/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/435400/Hidden_Folks/

----------


## Marmottas

Si quelqu'un à un Hidden folks en rab' d'ailleurs...  ::P:

----------


## Oldnoobie

*The Free Ones* soldé sur steam à 5€ au lieu de 15. Pour les gens qui ont aimé A Story About My Uncle, ça y ressemble énormément.

----------


## Baalim

Préco groupees buid a bundle :
https://groupees.com/bab43

A priori : 



> 7 unbundled games as far as i can tell, 2 rebundled and 1 grab bag


Dont celui-ci qui ne fait pas particulièrement rêver :
https://store.steampowered.com/app/4...ation_Cleanup/

----------


## Florian L

Warhammer 40,000: Dawn of War III (Steam) à 7.99 €

Antihero jouable gratuitement (Steam) ce week-end

Encore 2 jours pour profiter de Broforce à 3.49 € (Steam)

----------


## Baalim

Attention, du lourd avec Curling world cup (tu le crois, ça ?) :
https://otakubundle.com/latest/bundles/simulators-1

----------


## Rakanishu

Vous achetez des fois sur ChronoGG ? Ou vous venez régulièrment tous les jours et achetez de temps en temps un des jeux du Coinshop ?

Et NaissanceE c'est un de mes jeux favoris, top 10 voire 5. Il a des défauts et des moments bof, mais c'est compensé par ses visuels et idées, c'était dingue. Alors gratuit ? OHLALA MAIS FAUT TOUT QUITTER POUR LE FAIRE NOW

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Si quelqu'un à un Hidden folks en rab' d'ailleurs...


Oui ! On passe en MP.  ::):

----------


## madgic

> Oui ! On passe en MP.


Beaucoup trop tard jeune miss  :;):

----------


## Franky Mikey

J'ai eu la flemme hier soir.  :Facepalm:

----------


## acdctabs

Ben passe en mp avec moi ça m'intéresse  ::P:

----------


## Marmottas

Ils sont vraiment bien ces canards !

Madgic (qui porte bien son pseudo) m'a en effet offert Hidden folks hier soir (j'espère que son geste lui a permis de finir HoF d'ailleurs...  ::P: )

Merci !

----------


## Baalim

Le mignon legend of the skyfish gratos sur Android.

----------


## madgic

> Ils sont vraiment bien ces canards !
> 
> Madgic (qui porte bien son pseudo) m'a en effet offert Hidden folks hier soir (j'espère que son geste lui a permis de finir HoF d'ailleurs... )
> 
> Merci !


La réponse est non  :Boom:

----------


## Marmottas

> La réponse est non


Pour vaincre le mauvais œil, il faut que tu me refiles un jeu ! (Bien tenté non ?  ::P: )
(Mon marmotton de 6 ans adore Hidden folks)

----------


## sebarnolds

Promo sur les Telltale chez wingamestore et macgamestore. Si vous avez les jeux sur votre compte Telltale et pas sur Steam, c'est le moment de repasser à la caisse si vous voulez garder accès à vos jeux... (vu le risque de faillite).

----------


## odji

> Promo sur les Telltale chez wingamestore et macgamestore. Si vous avez les jeux sur votre compte Telltale et pas sur Steam, c'est le moment de repasser à la caisse si vous voulez garder accès à vos jeux... (vu le risque de faillite).


telltale, c'est fini: https://twitter.com/telltalegames/st...52010999410689

le https://groupees.com/bab43  est sorti...  on l'oubli lui aussi.

----------


## Maalak

> telltale, c'est fini: https://twitter.com/telltalegames/st...52010999410689


Ah oui, mince.

Bon, ben du coup ça veut dire qu'hormis des projets indés, on va vers une nouvelle période de disette de jeux de P'n'C vu que je doute qu'un gros studio se lancera dans ce style de jeu.

Bon, après, moi j e n'aime pas vraiment ça, donc ça ne me dérange pas trop, mais je trouve ça dommage pour la diversité des jeux vidéos.

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

C'est dommage avec les quelques gros succès qu'ils ont eu il y a quelques années... 
Et le système épisodique était bien malin (je ne sais pas si c'est eux qui ont apporté ça aux jeux PC...).

----------


## Rakanishu

Je sais pas non plus, mais je pense que ce sont eux qui l'ont au moins démocratisé.

----------


## Hyeud

Après c'est pas vraiment du P'n'C les Telltale, mais c'est dommage oui.

----------


## sebarnolds

Ca serait bien qu'il finissent quand même cette saison finale de The Walking Dead.

----------


## Hilikkus

> Après c'est pas vraiment du P'n'C les Telltale, mais c'est dommage oui.


Tales of Monkey island c'est 100% du pur point&click, et c'est un jeu Telltale games pour le coup

----------


## Baalim

> Tales of Monkey island c'est 100% du pur point&click, et c'est un jeu Telltale games pour le coup


Les sam n' max également mais c'était avant qu'ils trouvent leur formule -modérément- magique.

----------


## Gorillaz

Selon vous, quels jeux telltale valent le coup à part TWD et Fable (que j'ai déjà) ?

----------


## Oldnoobie

The Witcher 3

----------


## machiavel24

> Selon vous, quels jeux telltale valent le coup à part TWD et Fable (que j'ai déjà) ?


Tales from Borderlands.

----------


## eeepc35

Ca fait suer pour la S4 de TWD.

----------


## Shapa

Ba ils avaient pas appelé la saison 3 la saison finale?

----------


## Baalim

> Ba ils avaient pas appelé la saison 3 la saison finale?


The last frontier. On en était pas loin, en fin de compte.

Shmup gratos sur itch.io
https://tojabr.itch.io/atomic-heist

----------


## sebarnolds

> Ba ils avaient pas appelé la saison 3 la saison finale?


Saison 3 : The Last Frontier (comme le dit Baalim)
Saison 4 : The Final Season

Pour les jeux Telltale post-point'n click, il n'y a pas grand chose à recommander en dehors de The Walking Dead et The Wolf Among Us. Tales from the Borderlands a effectivement bonne réputation. Game of Thrones et Marvel's Guardians of the Galaxy sont plutôt moyen. Le premier Batman était sympa, et il me semble que le second a bonne réputation aussi.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Tales est bien, mais pour l'avoir fait cette année, il n'y a pas un énorme intérêt à y "jouer". Si ça n'avait pas été pour éponger mon backlog, regarder un Let's Play m'aurait largement suffi pour profiter de l'histoire et de l'atmosphère. 

J'avais écrit ceci dans mon retour : 



> Histoire au poil avec une écriture de qualité, personnages attachants, atmosphère Borderlands très réussie... mais beaucoup de réserves sur la formule Telltale à base d'interface en carton, de Quick Time Events, de choix artificiellement cornéliens à cause d'un décompte pourri. Je suis content de l'avoir fait et j'ai plutôt passé un bon moment, mais ce n'est définitivement pas mon genre de jeu.

----------


## odji

> Ca fait suer pour la S4 de TWD.


Pourtant ça bosse dur ;/ journée +18h, semaine de 100h..
https://www.theverge.com/platform/am...-game-industry

----------


## eeepc35

> Saison 3 : The Last Frontier (comme le dit Baalim)
> Saison 4 : The Final Season
> 
> Pour les jeux Telltale post-point'n click, il n'y a pas grand chose à recommander en dehors de The Walking Dead et The Wolf Among Us. Tales from the Borderlands a effectivement bonne réputation. Game of Thrones et Marvel's Guardians of the Galaxy sont plutôt moyen. Le premier Batman était sympa, et il me semble que le second a bonne réputation aussi.


ca fait quand même pas mal. A part MineCraft Story mode, dont je trouve le style graphique tout à fait sympa, et les critiques sont correctes, tu n'en a pas oublié.

On n'aura même pas eu Stranger Things qui aurait peut être pu relancer la machine, mais après peut être est ce mieux.

----------


## Baalim

Battle pass destiny 2 à 10€
https://eu.shop.battle.net/en-us/pro...n-pass?p=30825

Knights of pen and paper 2 dragon bundle à 2.28£
https://2game.com/knights-of-pen-and...-dragon-bundle

Surviving mars à 15.93 € avec playharder
https://www.voidu.com/en/surviving-mars

----------


## Baalim

*The signal from Tolva*, 6$ chez GOG
https://www.gog.com/game/the_signal_from_tolva

Vieux, pas terrible mais rarement soldé aussi violemment, *the first templar* est à 1.94 €
https://www.indiegala.com/store/product/57680

*The division gold edition* à 13 €
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/tom-...ay-key--2631-2

----------


## Magnarrok

> ...
> 
> Vieux, pas terrible...


Tu vends du rêve là !  ::wub::

----------


## Bobbin

*Bioshock Infinite* à 4,72€ https://uk.gamesplanet.com/game/bios...am-key--1155-1

Promo sur plein de Dark Souls et Dragon Ball, avec notamment *Dark Souls 3 Deluxe* pour 21,24€ https://www.indiegala.com/store/bandai-games
(ne faites pas l'erreur d'acheter le jeu sans les extensions, car elles ne sont presque jamais soldées et au final ça vous coûtera 30€ de plus)

Et enfin sur Gamesplanet, promo sur plein de jeux Ubisoft dont *Heros of M&M V* à 2,22€

----------


## odji

lundi chez IG:
https://www.indiegala.com/monday-mot...m-games-bundle

----------


## Bibik

> Et enfin sur Gamesplanet, promo sur plein de jeux Ubisoft dont *Heros of M&M V* à 2,22€


Raah mais c'est la 4ème semaine d'affilée en promos Ubisoft faut qu'ils varient un peu chez Gamesplanet  :tired:

----------


## Ouamdu

> Raah mais c'est la 4ème semaine d'affilée en promos Ubisoft faut qu'ils varient un peu chez Gamesplanet


En même temps, c'est écrit depuis le début "30.09".

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Tu vends du rêve là !


C'est le titre de son premier bouquin. Sacrée autobiographie.

----------


## Bibik

> En même temps, c'est écrit depuis le début "30.09".


Ouais enfin ils avaient mis la semaine dernière "Ubi soft promo week 3/3" donc non c'est pas si clair que ça.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Ouais enfin ils avaient mis la semaine dernière "Ubi soft promo week 3/3" donc non c'est pas si clair que ça.


Ben... Suffit d'appeler cette semaine "Ubi soft promo week 4/3" :con:

----------


## Baalim

> C'est le titre de son premier bouquin. Sacrée autobiographie.


Je ne peux pas dire que je ne l'avais pas vu venir, celle-là  :Emo: 

The beggar's ride à 2 €
A voir si ça ne sent pas trop le smartphone
https://store.steampowered.com/app/4..._Beggars_Ride/

----------


## FB74

*The Tiny Bang Story* gratuit sur Steam:
https://store.steampowered.com/app/9...ny_Bang_Story/

----------


## Florian L

Weekly Sale: A sense of adventure chez GOG (fin le 1/10)

Corsairs Gold 0.99 €

Dracula Trilogy 0.89 € 

Robin Hood: The Legend of Sherwood 0.89 €

Syberia 3: The Complete Journey 13.99 €

FORCED SHOWDOWN 6.79 €

----------


## schouffy

Vu sur le topic des niouzes, NaissanceE est désormais gratuit sur Steam.

EDIT: Ah pardon, old news.

----------


## Gorillaz

> Robin Hood: The Legend of Sherwood 0.89 €


Il n'y aura jamais qu'un seul Robin Hood dans mon coeur et il est gratuit depuis le temps  ::wub::

----------


## scritche

D'actu:

----------


## sebarnolds

> Il n'y aura jamais qu'un seul Robin Hood dans mon coeur et il est gratuit depuis le temps 
> 
> https://youtu.be/iH1KdY3lfiQ


Je n'ai jamais rien su faire sur ce jeu ! A part me promener sans but et finir par faire une connerie  ::P:

----------


## Gorillaz

> Je n'ai jamais rien su faire sur ce jeu ! A part me promener sans but et finir par faire une connerie


Ben au début moi aussi, mais avec un pote on a réussi à comprendre 2-3 trucs (aider un lion, recruter Petit Jean, draguer Marianne, aider les villageois, buter le Sheriff ...)
Et c'était très marrant, parce qu'en fait tu pouvais très bien faire les trucs dans le désordre, en sauter certains et te retrouver avec des fins différentes !
C'était le premier jeu (et le seul  ::P: ) où je faisais des speedruns en butant un max de gardes avant même d'être banni par le Shérif, que je butais au moment même où il sortait du dongeon pour me déclarer hors la loi, puis j'emballais Marianne sur son trajet dongeon-monastère ... Bref  ::wub::

----------


## Baalim

Le fantastique Bioshock Infinite (m'en fous si vous n'êtes pas d'accord) est à 4.75 €
https://uk.gamesplanet.com/game/bios...am-key--1155-1

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> *Bioshock Infinite* à 4,72€ https://uk.gamesplanet.com/game/bios...am-key--1155-1





> Le fantastique Bioshock Infinite (m'en fous si vous n'êtes pas d'accord) est à 4.75 €
> https://uk.gamesplanet.com/game/bios...am-key--1155-1


 :haha:

----------


## Baalim

Ah, c'est ça de sortir tard de réunion  :Facepalm: 

Caligo, walking sim plutôt joli, 0.59 €
https://store.steampowered.com/app/629840/Caligo/

Le dernier Daedalic, State of Mind, à 11.90 €
https://www.play-asia.com/state-of-mind/13/70c7av

----------


## Marmottas

> Ah, c'est ça de sortir tard de réunion


Les backloggueurs anonymes ?

- Bonjour, je m'appelle Baalim
- Bonjour Baalim
- J'ai à peu près 10000 jeux sur Steam
- silence
- Et je continue à en acheter
- silence
- Et j'ai eu un ST
- pleurs

----------


## FB74

> Les backloggueurs anonymes ?
> 
> - Bonjour, je m'appelle Baalim
> - Bonjour Baalim
> - J'ai à peu près 10000 jeux sur Steam
> - silence
> - Et je continue à en acheter
> - silence
> - Et j'ai eu un ST
> - pleurs consternation, effroi, dégoût


 :;):

----------


## Baalim

Des sales types. Partout.  :Sweat: 


L'extension pour Baldur à 3.89€ sur Android.

Dollar chronicles bundle. 1€
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...onicles-bundle

Le même mais avec les art of murder
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...-murder-bundle

----------


## FB74

Pas de nouvel Humble Bundle.  :Emo:

----------


## Toorop

Dirt Rallye à 8,49 € sur steam (et dirt 4 à 13,74 mais bon)

https://store.steampowered.com/sale/dirt/

----------


## zguy02

cherche parraingue pour l'offre humble monthly. me PM

----------


## Magnarrok

Il y a une promo caché sur GOG avec leur newsletter sur :

*Pillars of Eternity 2 Deadfire 30%* -> 32,19€
*Warhammer: 40,000 Gladius 15%* -> 31,49€
et *State of Mind 15%* -> 25,49€

Vérifiez vos mails pour en profiter.

----------


## zguy02

merci pour les réponses ^^

----------


## SeanRon

https://store.steampowered.com/app/301860/Submerged/

submerged à 90%

----------


## Baalim

Si vous cherchez quoi foutre sous la télé, xbox one s 1to + forza 3 et l'extension hot wheels pour 200 €
https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B076J2BHMV

Grow up (le second donc), est à 2 €
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/grow...am-key--3085-1

----------


## FB74

> Si vous cherchez quoi foutre sous la télé, xbox one s 1to + forza 3 et l'extension hot wheels pour 200 €
> https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B076J2BHMV


Moi j'ai foutu un PC complet.  :Cigare:

----------


## odji

bundle de jeux pour solitaire:
https://www.indiegala.com/dharker-studio-3-steam-bundle

----------


## Marmottas

> Moi j'ai foutu un PC complet.


Et même pas un Amiga ? Tu me déçois le chat...  ::P: 
(Oui, je change un peu : il faut pas que ça tombe toujours sur l'Atariste... Il est seul en plus...)

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> bundle de jeux pour solitaire:
> https://www.indiegala.com/dharker-studio-3-steam-bundle


Presque 8 $ pour une _poignet_ de jeux donc...  ::P:

----------


## Gorillaz

> Presque 8 $ pour une _poignet_ de jeux donc...


J'ai compris en cliquant sur le lien  ::XD::

----------


## FB74

Vous allez filer une tendinite à Baalim.  :Tap:

----------


## Baalim

Wunderbar !
Exactement le genre de jeux que j'attendais pour voir ce que ma toute nouvelle 1080ti avait dans le ventre  :Cigare:

----------


## Baalim

World of final fantasy à 17.6 €
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games...al-fantasy-pc/

----------


## SAAvenger

Freeman Guerilla Warfare à 9.5$ chez chrono.gg

https://www.chrono.gg/

----------


## Baalim

Rhaaaaaaaa les bâtards  :Boom: 
J'attendais un bundle de manga et je récupère ça  :Sweat: 

https://www.humblebundle.com/books/d...ho-comics-2018

----------


## Florian L

Je trouve certains visuels des couvertures sympa ! 

Baalim Exterminaaaaate ! !

----------


## Baalim

Doctor Who, cay de la mayrde  :Gerbe: 



Tiens, une préco steampunk chez groupees (2.5$)

https://groupees.com/steampunk5

----------


## Spilke Spiegel

> Doctor Who, cay de la mayrde


C Ky?  ::huh::

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> C Ky?


CHDoc  ::ninja::

----------


## FB74

> C Ky?


Un mec qui vit dans une cabine téléphonique.  ::ninja::

----------


## Marmottas

> Un mec qui vit dans une cabine téléphonique.


Tu confonds avec DocteurET !

----------


## Wolverine

> Tu confonds avec DocteurET !


C'est pas le petit vieux qui a une veilleuse greffée sur son doigt ? Il est Docteur, lui ? 



... proctologue peut être ?  ::ninja:: 

Sinon pour pas être trop hors sujet, Fanatical a envoyé des codes pour 10% sur le Slayer Bundle par mail.

----------


## Baalim

Repéré sur le blog d'itch.io, un musée virtuel qui a l'air plutôt intéressant et gratos.

https://theziumsociety.itch.io/the-zium-garden

Putain de cabine téléphonique de Brexiters  :Boom: 


Curve bundle à 15£ avec for the king, bomber crew et human fall flat
https://2game.com/curve-bundle

Subject 13 de vous savez qui à 0.90€
https://www.gog.com/game/subject_13?...6cac628dc194c5

Might & magic 6 gold à 4.44€ 
https://de.gamesplanet.com/game/migh...ay-key--1606-6

2 pour le prix d'un. Les auteurs de rusty lake reviennent avec un jeu d'escape room et un moyen métrage

https://rustylake.itch.io/cube-escape-paradox


Ça n'a pas l'air fabuleux mais ça vient de sortir et c'est gratuit:

https://store.steampowered.com/app/3...ark_Deception/


Jeux en principe confirmés dans le bundle steampunk de groupees :

https://store.steampowered.com/app/376410/Acaratus/
https://store.steampowered.com/app/7...n_of_Elements/
https://store.steampowered.com/app/8...Trainpunk_Run/

----------


## odji

bientot en préco: https://groupees.com/bm36
il y aurait parmi 7 jeux: Looterkings https://store.steampowered.com/app/397310/Looterkings/

----------


## Dark Kariya

> Subject 13 de vous savez qui à 0.90€


Et le lien d'affiliation, il est de qui?  ::ninja:: 

Pour éviter le HS, Prismata, le jeu de cartes qui a mangé du Starcraft, vient bien de passer Free To Play.

----------


## Baalim

> Et le lien d'affiliation, il est de qui? 
> 
> Pour éviter le HS, Prismata, le jeu de cartes qui a mangé du Starcraft, vient bien de passer Free To Play.


Aucune idée, j'étais dans les transports et j'avais vraiment trop la flemme de le nettoyer   ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

The crew 2 à 25 £
https://uk.gamesplanet.com/game/the-...ay-key--3425-1

A vous la chasse aux followers et toutes ces activités passionnantes  :Bave: 


EDIT : Afin d'éviter trop de HS sur ce topic, j'ai décidé de créer un topic fourre-tout (que vous trouverez en signature) sur lequel je posterai les trucs qui me semblent intéressants en dehors du JV. Bon évidemment, ça ne concerne pas ni flood ni le spam  ::ninja::

----------


## FB74

> EDIT : Afin d'éviter trop de HS sur ce topic, j'ai décidé de créer un topic fourre-tout (que vous trouverez en signature) sur lequel je posterai les trucs qui me semblent intéressants en dehors du JV. Bon évidemment, ça ne concerne pas ni flood ni le spam


Je me suis abonné au thread, mais je crois de moins en moins au "Make Baalim great again !".  :tired:

----------


## Baalim

> Je me suis abonné au thread, mais je crois de moins en moins au "Make Baalim great again !".


En même temps, je suis déjà merveilleux. Y'a plus rien à faire  :Cigare: 



Fields of Glory II à 21.38 $ chez GOG
https://www.gog.com/game/field_of_glory_ii

----------


## madgic

> Je me suis abonné au thread, mais je crois de moins en moins au "Make Baalim great again !".


Pour que ce soit again faudrait déjà que ça déjà eu lieu  ::siffle::

----------


## fletch2099

T'es méchant, il était super avant, mais depuis le dernier patch, il est tout buggé le bot

----------


## Marmottas

Deep Space Waifu : FANTASY vient de sortir et il est à 1 € 11 :

https://store.steampowered.com/app/8...Waifu_FANTASY/
(Un jeu de tir entre autres  ::P: )

----------


## Wolverine

*Shadow of War* à 13,59 sur Steam

D'arpès ITAD, c'est son meilleur prix.
C'est la version de base, bien entendu, la complète n'a que 20% de rabais.

D'un autre coté, chez Steam la version complète, c'est le jeu, son Season Pass *et* tous les DLCs  :WTF:  (_déjà inclus dans le Season Pass_  ::lol:: ) et le Story Season pass qui contient des DLCs "Story" (_contenu aussi dans le Season Pass_ )


Mais si on ne prend que la version de base avec 66% de rabais et le Season Pass avec 5% de rabais, on est à *33,58€* pour une complète sans les DLC "secondaires" en *double*  ::wacko:: , ni les DLC "Story" en *triple*  :X1: 

J'espère sincèrement avoir mal compris un truc  ::huh::

----------


## Baalim

> Deep Space Waifu : FANTASY vient de sortir et il est à 1 € 11 :
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/8...Waifu_FANTASY/
> (Un jeu de tir entre autres )


Enfin un jeu pour nous, les hardcore gamers

Autant dire que j'ai acheté.

D'ailleurs le dlc pour le classieux Mirror est actuellement soldé à 0.95 €  ::siffle:: 


Préco du groupees be mine 36, dont on parlait plus haut, lancée : 2 $, 7 jeux.
https://groupees.com/bm36

Le très sombre dead synchronicity à 2.5€
https://store.steampowered.com/app/3...w_Comes_Today/

----------


## Pinkipou

> Fields of Glory II à 21.38 $ chez GOG
> https://www.gog.com/game/field_of_glory_ii


Oui mais pourquoi des $ alors qu'en indiquant 18.49 € ça semble être un bon plan encore meilleur ?  ::huh::

----------


## Baalim

> Oui mais pourquoi des $ alors qu'en indiquant 18.49 € ça semble être un bon plan encore meilleur ?


Parce que GOG affiche les prix en dollars chez moi et que ça me fatigue de vérifier la conversion par rapport à itad  ::ninja::

----------


## Flad

Le dernier Lego "indestructible 2" en promo sur steam 26.79 au lieu de 39.99 soit 33% de remise !

----------


## Baalim

Moss (vr) à 18.74€
https://store.steampowered.com/app/846470/Moss/

----------


## Herr Peter

> Moss (vr) à 18.74€
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/846470/Moss/


Moss, c'est un jeu de (s)Kate ?

----------


## Getz

> Moss, c'est un jeu de (s)Kate ?


C'est un jeu plutôt "sad" je crois.

----------


## RUPPY

Si on pouvais mettre un "terme" à vos vannes...

----------


## Adu

Mais que "feras-tu" si on ne vanne plus ? (ouais bon elle est capilotractée la mienne ....)

----------


## FB74

> Mais que "feras-tu" si on ne vanne plus ? (ouais bon elle est capilotractée la mienne ....)


 :Clap: 


C'est un _fait_ pourtant.... 



 ::trollface::

----------


## RUPPY

> Mais que "feras-tu" si on ne vanne plus ? (ouais bon elle est capilotractée la mienne ....)


Je m'incline  :Cafe2:

----------


## Baalim

X rebirth à 8.67$ chez gog
https://www.gog.com/game/x_rebirth

Nouveau vr bundle
https://www.indiegala.com/virtual-re...eogames-bundle

Far cry 3 : C'est tout pareil que le cinquième épisode mais ça coûte cinq euros
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/far-...ay-key--1084-1

----------


## Epikoienkore

> Mais que "feras-tu" si on ne vanne plus ? (ouais bon elle est capilotractée la mienne ....)

----------


## Baalim

Heat signature à 7.79 €
https://store.steampowered.com/app/2...eat_Signature/

----------


## Florian L

Réduc sur certains jeux dispo sur Green Man Gaming avec le code : PAYDAY23

The King's Bird (Steam) passe ainsi à 8.40 €

----------


## Baalim

Coffee crisis à 3.5$
https://www.chrono.gg/?=CoffeeCrisis

Franchement, avec une accroche pareil, j'ai envie de leur filer de la thune  :Bave: 




> save the metal, save the world, save the coffee

----------


## Baalim

L'excellentissime Steredenn à 3.89 €
Faut pas passer à côté si vous aimez un peu les shmup

https://store.steampowered.com/app/347160/Steredenn/


Retour du crédit de 25$ pour un abonnement d'un an au humble monthly.
https://www.humblebundle.com/promo/annual

Ah, un bundle d'OST chez groupees : Rich Douglas Bundle
https://groupees.com/richdouglas

----------


## odji

Diluvion: Resubmerged à 5 balles.
https://store.steampowered.com/app/4...n_Resubmerged/

le https://groupees.com/bm36 est sorti, quelques titres en EA, du multiplayer... ok pour 2 balles en preco mais 6 balles ca picote

----------


## Supergounou

> ok pour 2 balles en preco


Même pas en rêve   :tired:

----------


## Baalim

> Diluvion: Resubmerged à 5 balles.
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/4...n_Resubmerged/
> 
> le https://groupees.com/bm36 est sorti, quelques titres en EA, du multiplayer... ok pour 2 balles en preco mais 6 balles ca picote


Pour les amateurs de The Enigma TNG, il y a tout de même le dernier album sorti le 25 juillet dernier :
https://theenigmatng.bandcamp.com/al...allel-universe

----------


## Baalim

Toute petite promo sur Deep sky derelicts dont l’esthétique me plait bien :

https://www.wingamestore.com/product...Sky-Derelicts/




Sinon, promo 2K chez Wingamestore
https://www.wingamestore.com/showcase/2K-Autumn-Sale/


*Forza motorsport 7 édition standard* à 30 €
https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/p/fo...ndard-edition/


Sérieusement ??  :tired: 
Précommande de Forza horizon 4 à 70 € et 100 €


Le dernier Ubermosh (y'a au moins un fan dans le coin) à 0.59 € si vous possédez déjà TT2 :
https://store.steampowered.com/bundl...IKE_RETROPACK/

Le vieux Dungeon, the dark lord à 0.75 €
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games...the-dark-lord/

----------


## Florian L

> Toute petite promo sur Deep sky derelicts dont l’esthétique me plait bien :
> 
> https://www.wingamestore.com/product...Sky-Derelicts/


Version DRM Free sur GoG s'en rapprochant niveau prix : 17.99 € (+2.40 dans le porte monnaie)  // Wingamestore (Steam): 15.48

Sid Meier’s Civilization® VI (Steam) à 19.80 € & Sid Meier's Civilization VI - Digital Deluxe (Steam) à 26.40 €.
Dixit commentaire dealabs : "_Je ne le répéterai jamais assez : prenez la deluxe, parce que les DLC ne descendent pas en dessous des -33%, et qu'en plus si vous avez le malheur d'en avoir un, vous ne pouvez pas prendre le pack_."

----------


## odji

-25% sur la preco de bf5, deja.
https://www.auchan.fr/electronic-art...-pc/p-c1058198

----------


## Baalim

Star control origins à 15€ avec le code starcontrol
https://www.voidu.com/en/star-control-origins

Promo également sur two points hospital avec le code hotrelease (25%)

----------


## Baalim

Un groupees à 1.75 $ avec Reflex, Miasmata, whispering willow et un titre mystère.
https://groupees.com/6er5

----------


## Kaede

RefleX est ... moche mais c'est un bon shmup, et son historical low est à 2,70€.
Une bonne affaire pour les amateurs, donc !

----------


## Mastaba

Ah, je pensait que c'était RefleX Arena le clone de Q3A  ::|:

----------


## Baalim

Retour de double cross à 7.5€ chez greenmangaming
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games/double-cross-pc/

A.noter le code PAYDAU23 qui marche peut-être.

----------


## Gorillaz

> A.noter le code *PAYDAU23* qui marche peut-être.



 ::ninja::  ::ninja::  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

Oops payday23 donc  :Facepalm:

----------


## Magnarrok

> 


 :^_^:  ::XD::

----------


## FB74

> Oops payday23 donc


Quand l'inconscient parle, on apprend des choses...  ::trollface:: 

Es-tu sûr de ne pas rechercher des bons plans sur des petites culottes ?  ::trollface:: 

Et ne mens pas, hein ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

Ce titre  :^_^: 

Tu m'as manqué Flad  ::lol::

----------


## Baalim

Pas top, ce titre  :tired: 

M'enfin, ça va me donner l'occasion de modobell Flad le presque gris

----------


## Hyeud

> Ce titre 
> 
> Tu m'as manqué Flad


Omagad  ::wub::

----------


## Gorillaz

Roh arrêtez, après je vais être dans le loli-mateur collimateur de Baalim pour avoir relevé  ::lol::

----------


## Baalim

> Roh arrêtez, après je vais être dans le loli-mateur collimateur de Baalim pour avoir relevé


Flad est dans mon collimateur pour l'ensemble son oeuvre.
Un jour, la modération se réveillera et l'enfermera à vie dans le ToR.


The endi is nigh à 4 € et quelques sur le nintendo e-shop
https://www.nintendo.com/games/detai...is-nigh-switch

Discord se la joue amazon prime
https://discordapp.com/store
https://www.dealabs.com/bons-plans/a...05069#comments

----------


## Flad

> Flad est dans mon collimateur pour l'ensemble son oeuvre.
> Un jour, la modération se réveillera et l'enfermera à vie dans le ToR.


 :Mellow2:

----------


## Florian L

Anna Extended Edition  (Steam) via Gamesplanet à 0.90 €

----------


## Flad

> Anna Extended Edition  (Steam) via Gamesplanet à 0.90 €


Sans le "l" Baalim, passe ton chemin  ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

> Sans le "l" Baalim, passe ton chemin


Lanna ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Flad

> Lanna ?


T'es pas complètement remis toi  ::sad::

----------


## Florian L

Je sentais bien que le titre du jeu n'allait pas rester sans suite  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Ruvon

> T'es pas complètement remis toi


Je suis un peu à l'envers, j'avoue  ::ninja:: 

Sinon, Steam aime bien faire des bundles et parfois ils valent le coup :

https://store.steampowered.com/bundl...ourite_bundle/

Beholder (dont je parle ici) + Distrust pour 5,02€, moins cher si vous avez déjà l'un ou l'autre (par exemple j'ai déjà Beholder donc, ça me fait Distrust à 2,93€, c'est pas son lowest mais ça peut intéresser).

----------


## Baalim

Jet dog studio bundle chez IG aujourd'hui
https://www.indiegala.com/jetdogs-studios-steam-bundle

Faut voir le bon côté des choses, c'est pas un monday motivational bundle.
Après, ça reste de l'ultra casual auquel même les mecs du koh lanta des jeux vidéo ne voudraient pas toucher.


Les deux blackguard et le dlc untold legends à 2 €
https://store.steampowered.com/sub/64046/

----------


## Marcarino

Bonjour!
Vous pensez que les 25$ de Store credit sur Humble marche aussi en cas de ré-abonnement? 
Ma situation : j'ai déjà pris et payé le Monthly Overwatch.
- Si je vais sur la page de l'offre spéciale, le site ne me laisse pas acheter l'abonnement 12 mois pour moi-même et m'oblige à choisir l'option Gift (et pas de 25$ dans ce cas)
- Si je passe par "Change your plan" sur mon compte pour acheter l'abonnement 12 mois, je peux faire la transaction mais il n'y a plus mention des 25$ de crédit sur cette page!
Quelqu'un a une réponse?

----------


## Hyeud

::ninja::

----------


## cooly08

> Le fantastique Bioshock Infinite (m'en fous si vous n'êtes pas d'accord) est à 4.75 €
> https://uk.gamesplanet.com/game/bios...am-key--1155-1


Je suis d'accord mon Baalim.  ::love::

----------


## Baalim

> Bonjour!
> Vous pensez que les 25$ de Store credit sur Humble marche aussi en cas de ré-abonnement? 
> Ma situation : j'ai déjà pris et payé le Monthly Overwatch.
> - Si je vais sur la page de l'offre spéciale, le site ne me laisse pas acheter l'abonnement 12 mois pour moi-même et m'oblige à choisir l'option Gift (et pas de 25$ dans ce cas)
> - Si je passe par "Change your plan" sur mon compte pour acheter l'abonnement 12 mois, je peux faire la transaction mais il n'y a plus mention des 25$ de crédit sur cette page!
> Quelqu'un a une réponse?


De mémoire, c'était le cas quand j'ai prolongé mon abonnement mais ça mérite une sérieuse vérification sur reddit.


Worlds of Final Fantasy à 13.55 € sur GMG avec le code de sinistre mémoire.
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games...al-fantasy-pc/

----------


## rayul

> Bonjour!
> Vous pensez que les 25$ de Store credit sur Humble marche aussi en cas de ré-abonnement? 
> Ma situation : j'ai déjà pris et payé le Monthly Overwatch.
> - Si je vais sur la page de l'offre spéciale, le site ne me laisse pas acheter l'abonnement 12 mois pour moi-même et m'oblige à choisir l'option Gift (et pas de 25$ dans ce cas)
> - Si je passe par "Change your plan" sur mon compte pour acheter l'abonnement 12 mois, je peux faire la transaction mais il n'y a plus mention des 25$ de crédit sur cette page!
> Quelqu'un a une réponse?


J'ai l'abonnement annuel pris en décembre dernier avec des $ en cadeaux au vallet.

Donc question posée hier, voici leur réponse :
Greetings! If your currently subscribed plan is not an Annual Plan and you haven't gotten wallet credit as part of a previous, similar promotion, upgrading to an Annual Plan by the 5th will qualify you for the offer. Otherwise the answer would be no. Apologies for any confusion!

----------


## Marcarino

> J'ai l'abonnement annuel pris en décembre dernier avec des $ en cadeaux au vallet.
> 
> Donc question posée hier, voici leur réponse :
> Greetings! If your currently subscribed plan is not an Annual Plan and you haven't gotten wallet credit as part of a previous, similar promotion, upgrading to an Annual Plan by the 5th will qualify you for the offer. Otherwise the answer would be no. Apologies for any confusion!


OK, c'est top! donc je pense que ça serait bon pour moi (je suis en month-to-month). Merci pour ta réponse!

----------


## FB74

*Resident Evil 4 & 5* à 10.49 euros le pack chez Fanatical:
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...-&-5-gold-pack

----------


## Baalim

Tu crois vraiment que tu vas t'en tirer comme ça avec ton titre ?  :Boom:

----------


## FB74

> Tu crois vraiment que tu vas t'en tirer comme ça avec ton titre ?


Tu t'adresses à Flad je suppose ?  :Tap:

----------


## Florian L

10 ans de GOG, 3 Packs :
Kingdom Come Delivrance + Battle Chasers: Nightwar + Shadows Tactics: Blades of the Shogun  21.59

Dragon Age: Origins + Olwboy + Homeworld  8.69

Theme Hospital + Dungeon Keeper 2 + Another World + System Shock 2 4.39


Shadow Warrior 2, Superhot ou Firewatch gratuit pour le 04 octobre  ? Oui, mais il faut voter

----------


## Ruvon

A noter chez GoG pour les mêmes raisons :

https://www.gog.com/10years

Vote for Your Anniversary Gift
This community has been our guiding hand for years and we'd like your input one more time: which game should become the 10th Anniversary Giveaway? Vote for your favorite and return on October 4 to claim the winning game for free!

Choix du vote entre Shadow Warrior 2, Superhot et Firewatch. Vous faites un choix, et le 4 octobre : le jeu choisi par la communauté est gratuit.

-----------------------------------------------

Bon, je craque pour Kingdom Come + Shadow Tactics + Battle Chasers ou pas ? Quotez moi pour oui, modobellez pour non.

Si je suis pas banni du forum avant la fin de la promo, je prendrais ça pour un oui  ::ninja::

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Bon, je craque pour Kingdom Come + Shadow Tactics + Battle Chasers ou pas ? Quotez moi pour oui, modobellez pour non.
> 
> Si je suis pas banni du forum avant la fin de la promo, je prendrais ça pour un oui


Il y a Shadow Tactics dedans, donc oui.

----------


## Galgu

jsuis assez surpris que Kingdom Come soit "soldé" aussi rapidement.

----------


## Florian L

Grey Goo Definitive Edition (Steam) à 1.39 € via Fanatical

Deadlight (Steam) à 0.79 via Fanatical

----------


## machiavel24

> A noter chez GoG pour les mêmes raisons :
> 
> https://www.gog.com/10years
> 
> Vote for Your Anniversary Gift
> This community has been our guiding hand for years and we'd like your input one more time: which game should become the 10th Anniversary Giveaway? Vote for your favorite and return on October 4 to claim the winning game for free!
> 
> Choix du vote entre Shadow Warrior 2, Superhot et Firewatch. Vous faites un choix, et le 4 octobre : le jeu choisi par la communauté est gratuit.
> 
> ...


Si tu m'offres Battle Chasers, je ne modobelle pas en plus de la quote  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Bibik

Je me demande si les packs collections de GoG changent durant la semaine, car il y en a que trois et c'est assez... limité pour des soldes d'anniversaire.

----------


## Eradan

> worlds of final fantasy à 13.55 € sur gmg avec *le code de sinistre mémoire*.
> https://www.greenmangaming.com/games...al-fantasy-pc/


FRANCK45 ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Gloppy

> A noter chez GoG pour les mêmes raisons :
> https://www.gog.com/10years
> Vote for Your Anniversary Gift
> This community has been our guiding hand for years and we'd like your input one more time: which game should become the 10th Anniversary Giveaway? Vote for your favorite and return on October 4 to claim the winning game for free!
> Choix du vote entre Shadow Warrior 2, Superhot et Firewatch. Vous faites un choix, et le 4 octobre : le jeu choisi par la communauté est gratuit.


Trois bons jeux et une proposition généreuse de la part de GOG. Mais vraiment, *Shadow Warrior 2 gratuit*, ce serait un bien beau cadeau (éclaboussé de sang de démon, certes, mais un bô cadô quand même...)

----------


## Zodex

3 Bundles sur GOG pour les 10 ans :

Theme Hospital, Dungeon Keeper 2, Another World et System Shock 2 pour 4,39€
https://www.gog.com/game/collection_i

Dragon age: Origins, Owlboy et Homeworld Remastered pour 8,69€
https://www.gog.com/game/collection_ii

Kingdom Come: Deliverance, Battle Chasers: Nightwar et Shadows Tactics: Blades of the Shogun pour 21.59€
https://www.gog.com/game/collection_iii

EDIT - Heu, hum, déjà passé 2 fois au dessus de moi...

----------


## Baalim

> Tu t'adresses à Flad je suppose ?


Ouaip. Il s'était d'ailleurs reconnu.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Trois bons jeux et une proposition généreuse de la part de GOG. Mais vraiment, *Shadow Warrior 2 gratuit*, ce serait un bien beau cadeau (éclaboussé de sang de démon, certes, mais un bô cadô quand même...)


Clairement !  :Bave: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je suis d'accord mon Baalim.


Enfin un mec bien sur ce topic  :Beer: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> 10 ans de GOG, 3 Packs :
> Kingdom Come Delivrance + Battle Chasers: Nightwar + Shadows Tactics: Blades of the Shogun  21.59
> 
> Dragon Age: Origins + Olwboy + Homeworld  8.69
> 
> Theme Hospital + Dungeon Keeper 2 + Another World + System Shock 2 4.39
> 
> 
> Shadow Warrior 2, Superhot ou Firewatch gratuit pour le 04 octobre  ? Oui, mais il faut voter



Très chouette pack à 21.59 €  ::O: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> FRANCK45 ?


Humm, nan, pas celui-la.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




*Jeux twitch du mois :*

[Twitch Prime] October games: Darksiders Warmastered Edition, Sanitarium, SOMA, System Shock Enhanced Edition. (Free/100% off with Twitch Prime - October 1 to 31)

----------


## Flad

Tu te sens seul Baalim ? 
Tu veux qu'on en parle ?





















Non je déconne j'ai pas envie d't'entendre  ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

> Trois bons jeux et une proposition généreuse de la part de GOG. Mais vraiment, *Shadow Warrior 2 gratuit*, ce serait un bien beau cadeau (éclaboussé de sang de démon, certes, mais un bô cadô quand même...)


Oui, j'ai voté pour ça aussi, j'ai déjà Superhot (et passé en bundle, donc à mon avis peu de chance qu'il sorte) et Firewatch m'intéresse moins.

----------


## schouffy

> *Jeux twitch du mois :*
> 
> [Twitch Prime] October games: Darksiders Warmastered Edition, Sanitarium, SOMA, System Shock Enhanced Edition. (Free/100% off with Twitch Prime - October 1 to 31)


C'est des bons jeux, dommage que j'ai déjà tout  ::(:

----------


## FB74

*Jetdogs Studios Bundle* à *1.99* dollars sur IndieGala
https://www.indiegala.com/jetdogs-studios-steam-bundle

Rien qu'avec les 12 travaux d'Hercule (1 à 7), c'est largement rentabilisé.  ::):

----------


## KaiN34

> A noter chez GoG pour les mêmes raisons :
> 
> https://www.gog.com/10years
> 
> Vote for Your Anniversary Gift
> This community has been our guiding hand for years and we'd like your input one more time: which game should become the 10th Anniversary Giveaway? Vote for your favorite and return on October 4 to claim the winning game for free!
> 
> Choix du vote entre Shadow Warrior 2, Superhot et Firewatch. Vous faites un choix, et le 4 octobre : le jeu choisi par la communauté est gratuit.
> 
> ...


Rien que pour Shadow Tactics ça vaux le coup.  :Bave:

----------


## Ruvon

> Rien que pour Shadow Tactics ça vaux le coup.


C'est ce que je me dis, alors en plus Kingdom Come...

Petit récap de l'offre GoG pour faire des bisous à Gordor que j'ai pas vu depuis longtemps (parait que tu joues à la switch maintenant, quelle déchéance  ::ninja::  ) :

----------


## FB74

"_J'habite seul avec Baalim
Dans un très vieil appartement,
Rue Sarasate.
J'ai pour me tenir compagnie,
Un Amiga, deux Atari
Et une X-boite..._"

 :Fouras:

----------


## Ruvon

> "_J'habite seul avec Baalim
> Dans un très vieil appartement,
> Rue Sarasate.
> J'ai pour me tenir compagnie,
> Un Amiga, deux Atari
> Et une X-boite..._"


Tant de blasphèmes en si peu de lignes  :Bave:

----------


## Baalim

> *Jetdogs Studios Bundle* à *1.99* dollars sur IndieGala
> https://www.indiegala.com/jetdogs-studios-steam-bundle
> 
> Rien qu'avec les 12 travaux d'Hercule (1 à 7), c'est largement rentabilisé.


C'est marrant, j'ai l'impression d'avoir déjà lu ça  ::trollface::

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> "_J'habite seul avec Baalim
> Dans un très vieil appartement,
> Rue Sarasate.
> J'ai pour me tenir compagnie,
> Un Amiga, deux Atari
> Et une X-boite..._"


 :Emo:  c'est beau

----------


## Baalim

Les deux paramedium (VN) gratos sur itch.io
https://itch.io/s/12989/paramedium-halloween-bundle




Gratos également, Kinship :
https://overworkedstudios.itch.io/kinship




Moche mais intrigant, recursed est à 2.71 €
https://store.steampowered.com/app/497780/Recursed/

----------


## MeL

> Je me demande si les packs collections de GoG changent durant la semaine, car il y en a que trois et c'est assez... limité pour des soldes d'anniversaire.


Il y a d'autres réduc dont Divinity Original Sin EE à 12€. Il était soldé à 10 il y a 2 semaines. Pour un titre "assez ancien" qui restait relativement cher, c'est peut-être le début d'un tarif "plus raisonnable" (pour mon budget du moins).

----------


## Graouu

Merci, j'ai craqué pour l'offre Gog avec Kingdom come  ::lol::

----------


## Gorillaz

Dites, j'ai une question de n00b : si j'active un mois gratuit d'Amazon Prime, j'ai Twitch Prime avec ? Partant de là, qu'est ce qui m'empêche de loot les jeux gratuits du mois et les garder ad vitam comme un gros radin ?

----------


## Baalim

> Dites, j'ai une question de n00b : si j'active un mois gratuit d'Amazon Prime, j'ai Twitch Prime avec ? Partant de là, qu'est ce qui m'empêche de loot les jeux gratuits du mois et les garder ad vitam comme un gros radin ?


Rien et tu ne seras pas le premier à le faire.

----------


## MoitiePlus

J'ai reçu un mail pour m'abonner au Humble Monthly pour 4$ , venant de Humble Bundle. Donc hop, abonné, clé récupéré, et désabonnement dans la foulée.
Tout ça pour dire: surveillez vos mails.

----------


## Magnarrok

> Dites, j'ai une question de n00b : si j'active un mois gratuit d'Amazon Prime, j'ai Twitch Prime avec ? Partant de là, qu'est ce qui m'empêche de loot les jeux gratuits du mois et les garder ad vitam comme un gros radin ?


Tu peux même t'abonner récupérer les jeux et te désabonner dans la foulée chaque mois. Je faisais ça avant pour commander sans frais de port. Mais bon je commande tellement maintenant que je me suis abonné.

----------


## Gordor

> C'est ce que je me dis, alors en plus Kingdom Come...
> 
> Petit récap de l'offre GoG pour faire des bisous à Gordor que j'ai pas vu depuis longtemps (parait que tu joues à la switch maintenant, quelle déchéance  ) :
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2018/10/01/cf1...551067020a.jpg


Kiss kiss ! Le PC c’est pour les vieux ! Moi je suis un djeunz (ouais ok bon la crise de la 40aine tout ça)
20% sur cuphead ! GOG est devenu sacrément généreux !

----------


## Ruvon

> Kiss kiss ! Le PC c’est pour les vieux ! Moi je suis un djeunz (ouais ok bon la crise de la *40aine* tout ça)


 :haha:  T'es aussi vieux que Baalim !




> 20% sur cuphead ! GOG est devenu sacrément généreux !


Dixit le mec qui achète des jeux Switch à 60€  :^_^:

----------


## Gorillaz

> Tu peux même t'abonner récupérer les jeux et te désabonner dans la foulée chaque mois. Je faisais ça avant pour commander sans frais de port. Mais bon je commande tellement maintenant que je me suis abonné.


Pourquoi, tu veux dire qu'ils te proposent un mois gratuit chaque mois si tu te désabonnes le même jour ? Il me semblait qu'en faisant ça tu bénéficiais du mois gratuit jusqu'au bout mais que ça permettrait juste de pas oublier de résilier  ::unsure::

----------


## Clydopathe

> J'ai reçu un mail pour m'abonner au Humble Monthly pour 4$ , venant de Humble Bundle. Donc hop, abonné, clé récupéré, et désabonnement dans la foulée.
> Tout ça pour dire: surveillez vos mails.


Merci! je l'avais pas vu, je vais en profiter!

----------


## Clydopathe

> J'ai reçu un mail pour m'abonner au Humble Monthly pour 4$ , venant de Humble Bundle. Donc hop, abonné, clé récupéré, et désabonnement dans la foulée.
> Tout ça pour dire: surveillez vos mails.


Merci! je l'avais pas vu, je vais en profiter!

----------


## Baalim

Grey goo definitive edition pour 1.4€
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/gr...nitive-edition

The mims beginning à 1.7€
https://store.steampowered.com/app/3...ims_Beginning/

Le VN wild romance à  0.9€
https://store.steampowered.com/app/493450/Wild_Romance/

----------


## Jughurta

*World to the West* en historical low à 3.89€ (4.50$) environ chez Chrono.gg (fin de l'offre dans 9 heures).

----------


## Gloppy

> *World to the West* en historical low à 3.89€ (4.50$) environ chez Chrono.gg (fin de l'offre dans 9 heures).


Je n'avais jamais entendu parler de ce jeu, il a l'air chouette et charmant, à en juger par la vidéo (et quelques avis Steam). Dur, dur ce monde où les sorties de jeux se bousculent au portillon quasiment toute l'année...

----------


## Nanaki

> Je n'avais jamais entendu parler de ce jeu, il a l'air chouette et charmant, à en juger par la vidéo (et quelques avis Steam). Dur, dur ce monde où les sorties de jeux se bousculent au portillon quasiment toute l'année...


Ouep il est passé totalement inaperçu à sa sortie l'année dernière et pourtant c'est la suite de Teslagrad qui avait eu un petit succès à l'époque.

----------


## Baalim

> Ouep il est passé totalement inaperçu à sa sortie l'année dernière et pourtant c'est la suite de Teslagrad qui avait eu un petit succès à l'époque.


 Je l'ai depuis des mois, je l'avais lancé et trouvé assez mignon mais j'ignorais totalement qu'il s'agissait d'une suite. pour moi, le jeu avait été vendu comme la nouvelle production des auteurs de teslagrad, point.

----------


## Magnarrok

> Pourquoi, tu veux dire qu'ils te proposent un mois gratuit chaque mois si tu te désabonnes le même jour ? Il me semblait qu'en faisant ça tu bénéficiais du mois gratuit jusqu'au bout mais que ça permettrait juste de pas oublier de résilier


Ah non non. Tu peux utiliser ton mois gratos jusqu'au bout après c'est fini. Mais après le mois prochain si tu veux bénéficier de nouveaux aux jeux tu peux te réabonner, prendre les jeux et te désabonner. Le délai de rétractation oblige Amazon a te rembourser ton abonnement sous 7 jours  ::): . C'est pas très fairplay mais bon on parle d'Amazon là.

----------


## Nanaki

> Je l'ai depuis des mois, je l'avais lancé et trouvé assez mignon mais j'ignorais totalement qu'il s'agissait d'une suite. pour moi, le jeu avait été vendu comme la nouvelle production des auteurs de teslagrad, point.


Je dis "suite" par ce que c'est ce qui est écrit sur la fiche Steam du jeu mais pour être plus précis c'est un jeu qui apparemment "se passe dans l'univers de Teslagrad".

----------


## Gordor

> T'es aussi vieux que Baalim !
> 
> 
> 
> Dixit le mec qui achète des jeux Switch à 60€


Si tu veux des cours pour payer les jeux switch plutot a 20 ou 30 balles que 60, n'hésite pas a me MP ! Les jeunes ils veulent toujours que ca tombe tout cuit dans la bouche, putains de fainéants !

----------


## Magnarrok

> Si tu veux des cours pour payer les jeux switch plutot a 20 ou 30 balles que 60, n'hésite pas a me MP ! Les jeunes ils veulent toujours que ca tombe tout cuit dans la bouche, putains de fainéants !


Il y a un t-shirt pour eux !

https://xn--enlyse-fva.fr/collection...14424830509154



 ::ninja::

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Bon, je craque pour Kingdom Come + Shadow Tactics + Battle Chasers ou pas ? Quotez moi pour oui, modobellez pour non.


Perso je craquerais bien pour Battle Chasers, du coup si quelqu'un veut les deux autres merdes ?

----------


## Bagnarok

Je veux bien Kingdom Come  ::): 

Edit: finalement, je viens de me prendre le pack... Je suis faible  ::):

----------


## Baalim

> Perso je craquerais bien pour Battle Chasers, du coup si quelqu'un veut les deux autres merdes ?


Impossible de séparer un bundle chez gog en principe.

----------


## Ruvon

> Perso je craquerais bien pour Battle Chasers, du coup si quelqu'un veut les deux autres merdes ?


Ah ben c'est celui qui m'intéresse le moins  ::siffle:: 

Mais c'est du GoG, hein  ::ninja:: 




> Impossible de séparer un bundle chez gog en principe.


Voilà, encore une fois, tu viens briser les rêves des honnêtes gens !  ::trollface:: 

Je n'arrive pas à voir la date de fin de l'offre par contre, le machin des votes se terminent le 4 octobre mais est-ce la même date de fin pour les packs ?

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Impossible de séparer un bundle chez gog en principe.


Je t'avais bien dit que c'était une plate-forme de vente à chier, mais tu ne veux pas le croire.
Joyeux Moisiversaire, shop de marde !

----------


## Baalim

> Je t'avais bien dit que c'était une plate-forme de vente à chier, mais tu ne veux pas le croire.


Oldnoobie, c'est Darth Vader/ Dark Vador (rayez l'option linguistique non désirée)  ::trollface:: 

Il commence comme un gentil anakin qui veut défendre les bundles et les orphelins et lutte contre le capitalisme sauvage et la revente à la découpe.
Il termine en Lord Vader en se transformant en trader fou furieux sur le topic des échanges et en demandant à scinder les bundles sur le topic des bons plans.  ::wacko::

----------


## Ruvon

Et rappelle-moi, qui est le seigneur Sith qui le pousse du côté obscur ?  ::siffle::

----------


## Hyeud

> Oldnoobie, c'est Darth Vader/ Dark Vador (rayez l'option linguistique non désirée) 
> 
> Il commence comme un gentil anakin qui veut défendre les bundles et les orphelins et lutte contre le capitalisme sauvage et la revente à la découpe.
> Il termine en Lord Vader en se transformant en trader fou furieux sur le topic des échanges et en demandant à scinder les bundles sur le topic des bons plans.


Là je dis môssieur   :Clap:

----------


## FB74

> Et rappelle-moi, qui est le seigneur Sith qui le pousse du côté obscur ?


_"Toujours par 2, les siths vont...
Le maître et l'apprenti."_





Compte tenu de l'antériorité de Darth Baalimus, je pense savoir qui est le maître.  ::trollface::

----------


## Baalim

Je suis presque sûr que c'est la faute de Kayl  ::ninja:: 


*Past cure*, qui a pris TRES cher avec les critiques, est à 5.39 € chez humble 
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/past-cure

A la limite, vous pouvez l'offrir aux gens louches qui animent dystopeek.fr pour les forcer à en faire un test.


Petit résumé du test actugaming :

https://www.actugaming.net/test-past...e-rire-133261/




> Je crois que j'ai rarement joué à un jeu aussi mauvais, et pourtant j'ai touché à un sacré paquet de jeux dans ma vie. Par instant, ce Past Cure m'a bien fait rire comme quand j'ai découvert que mettre le jeu en « Medium » éteint littéralement toutes les lumières et vous plonge dans le noir, ou quand le sound design utilise des bruitages qui font littéralement « prout » « pif » « woosh » lors d'une scène de combat totalement ridicule. Mais la plupart du temps je me suis surtout foutrement ennuyé. Je ne sais pas combien de soupir de désespoir j'ai poussé pendant ces 3 interminables heures de jeu, mais ce qui est sûr, c'est que c'était vraiment beaucoup trop. Effarant.

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Oldnoobie, c'est Darth Vader/ Dark Vador (rayez l'option linguistique non désirée) 
> 
> Il commence comme un gentil anakin qui veut défendre les bundles et les orphelins et lutte contre le capitalisme sauvage et la revente à la découpe.
> Il termine en Lord Vader en se transformant en trader fou furieux sur le topic des échanges et en demandant à scinder les bundles sur le topic des bons plans.


Je me suis tout simplement adapté à mon environnement.  ::P:

----------


## Gordor

> Je t'avais bien dit que c'était une plate-forme de vente à chier, mais tu ne veux pas le croire.
> Joyeux Moisiversaire, shop de marde !


Coucou maman, ca va ? ca fait un bail que je ne t'ai pas appelé.
bisous.

----------


## Oldnoobie

Je n'ai plus de fils, Nintendo me l'a pris. Il paraît qu'il est devenu consoleux semi-nomade, dans les limbes de la perdition...

----------


## Gordor

Mamannnnnnnnnnnnnnn ! Un jour tu seras à nouveau fière de moi ! snif !

----------


## Wolverine

Warhammer Vermintides 2 pour 13,49€ sur *indiegala*

----------


## Baalim

Grace à Fanatical, les adorateurs de steam pourront se procurer Kingdom come seul plus cher en promo qu'en pack chez GOG.
Mais ça sera steamable.

https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/ki...me-deliverance

For the king : 10 €3
https://www.indiegala.com/store/product/527230

----------


## Marcarino

> Grace à Fanatical, les adorateurs de steam pourront se procurer Kingdom come seul plus cher en promo qu'en pack chez GOG.
> Mais ça sera steamable.
> 
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/ki...me-deliverance


"best ever price"

----------


## Baalim

> Je me suis tout simplement adapté à mon environnement.


Voila un vrai sujet de société. L'influence de l'environnement dans le développement intellectuel et éthique de l'homme.
Bon, là, faut reconnaître que c'est pas super encourageant.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Promo régulière mais toujours chouette sur *Android* : Planescape: Torment EE à 1,99 € au lieu de 10,99 €.

----------


## FB74

Nouveau Bundle:
https://www.humblebundle.com/games/o...itive-2-bundle

 :tired:

----------


## Abzaarg

> Nouveau Bundle:
> https://www.humblebundle.com/games/o...itive-2-bundle


C'est con y a Nuclear Throne en Tiers 2, a part ca c'est pas fifou.

----------


## FB74

Le tout dernier jeu pourrait être intéressant, mais sans moins pour les 15 dollars...

----------


## Supergounou

Le palier 2 vaut carrément le coup 

Spoiler Alert! 


si on ne possède aucun jeu

.

----------


## Ruvon

Wuppo, ça m'attire pas des masses. SIMULACRA, c'est fait par les auteurs de Sara is missing, c'est du petit jeu sans prétention mais qui utilise pas si mal le concept "exploration de smartphone". Subsurface Circular a l'air d'être dans la même veine, un jeu basé sur du texte (et pas dispo en français non plus) mais qui a l'air bien foutu.

Nuclear Throne, pas besoin de le présenter, si vous l'avez pas, achetez-le. Momodora c'est pas mon genre, pas d'avis. LISA est ultrapunitif et graphiquement discutable mais a l'air d'avoir convaincu pas mal de monde... SOMA, pareil, pas besoin de le présenter mais vous l'avez déjà tous, bande d'accros au Monthly.

Opus Magnum est une merveille, si on aime les jeux de puzzles.

Alors oui, ça manque de AAA aux graphismes en 4K Full HD qu'il te faut 4 x 1080 en SLI pour les afficher, mais difficile de dire que c'est pas du tout bon... dans des styles qui peuvent ne pas convenir à tous il est vrai.

----------


## La Chouette

Wuppo est sympa, Subsurface également. Et je confirme, Opus Magnum est une merveille.

----------


## madgic

> Opus Magnum est une merveille.


Je confirme et c'est l'un des plus accessible, avec Infinifactory, de Zachtronics. Aucune excuse donc  :;):

----------


## Graouu

Le bon plan du jour c'est quand même de pouvoir jouer à Forza 4 sur PC gratuitement via la période test de 14 jours du Xbox Game pass et d'annuler son abo derrière pour être sur de ne pas être facturé 14 jours plus tard.  :Cigare:  Attention y a du gros giga à récupérer !

----------


## Franky Mikey

Momodora est très sympa aussi. Metroidvania _lite_ mais bien fichu avec une ambiance très réussie. Comme je n'ai que celui-ci et Nuclear Throne dans le tas, fort possible que je craque pour ce petit bundle.

----------


## Jughurta

2ème bundle acheté chez HB cette année, je n'ai aucun de ces jeux, le 1er pallier c'est l'inconnu par contre le 2ème là c'est de la très bonne affaire.  ::):

----------


## Baalim

> Nouveau Bundle:
> https://www.humblebundle.com/games/o...itive-2-bundle


Ah... ça n'a jamais été aussi simple d'opter pour le palier à 1$
Merci humble !


Songbringer bundle à 8 €
https://www.microsoft.com/store/productId/9PNZT76ZG95N

Senko no ronde 2 à 14.8 €
https://store.steampowered.com/app/5...ko_no_Ronde_2/

----------


## Abzaarg

> Wuppo, ça m'attire pas des masses. SIMULACRA, c'est fait par les auteurs de Sara is missing, c'est du petit jeu sans prétention mais qui utilise pas si mal le concept "exploration de smartphone". Subsurface Circular a l'air d'être dans la même veine, un jeu basé sur du texte (et pas dispo en français non plus) mais qui a l'air bien foutu.
> 
> Nuclear Throne, pas besoin de le présenter, si vous l'avez pas, achetez-le. Momodora c'est pas mon genre, pas d'avis. LISA est ultrapunitif et graphiquement discutable mais a l'air d'avoir convaincu pas mal de monde... SOMA, pareil, pas besoin de le présenter mais vous l'avez déjà tous, bande d'accros au Monthly.
> 
> Opus Magnum est une merveille, si on aime les jeux de puzzles.
> 
> Alors oui, ça manque de AAA aux graphismes en 4K Full HD qu'il te faut 4 x 1080 en SLI pour les afficher, mais difficile de dire que c'est pas du tout bon... dans des styles qui peuvent ne pas convenir à tous il est vrai.


Le probleme, c'est surtout que pas mal de jeux sont deja passé en bundle, du coup a part Nuclear Throne qui m'interesse, j'ai déjà eu le reste. Rien à voir avec les graphismes.

----------


## Ruvon

> Le probleme, c'est surtout que pas mal de jeux sont deja passé en bundle, du coup a part Nuclear Throne qui m'interesse, j'ai déjà eu le reste. Rien à voir avec les graphismes.


Heu... Wuppo 1x dans un Monthly, SOMA 2x dont un Monthly, Momodora 1x dans un Monthly... Et Nuclear Throne... 3x dont un Monthly...

Ça fait effectivement 4 jeux sur 8, joli score, mais c'est rigolo que tu ressortes Nuclear Throne qui t'intéresse alors que c'est celui qui a été le plus bundlé. Et que tu aies déjà les autres bien qu'ils ne viennent pas de bundles, si ITAD est à jour.

Et quoi qu'il arrive, un bundle ne peut nous intéresser que si on a pas déjà les jeux qui le composent... et qu'ils nous conviennent. Mais ça ne fait pas de ce bundle un moins bon ou un meilleur bundle.

----------


## Abzaarg

> Heu... Wuppo 1x dans un Monthly, SOMA 2x dont un Monthly, Momodora 1x dans un Monthly... Et Nuclear Throne... 3x dont un Monthly...
> 
> Ça fait effectivement 4 jeux sur 8, joli score, mais c'est rigolo que tu ressortes Nuclear Throne qui t'intéresse alors que c'est celui qui a été le plus bundlé. Et que tu aies déjà les autres bien qu'ils ne viennent pas de bundles, si ITAD est à jour.
> 
> Et quoi qu'il arrive, un bundle ne peut nous intéresser que si on a pas déjà les jeux qui le composent... et qu'ils nous conviennent. Mais ça ne fait pas de ce bundle un moins bon ou un meilleur bundle.


Un avis est toujours subjectif si je dis pas de conneries, mais OK.

----------


## zorglub1422

Darkest Dungeon -70% sur Steam
avec tous les DLC -61%

https://store.steampowered.com/app/2...geon/?l=french

----------


## Baalim

En me rappelant que le superbe Darius chronicle saviors est édité par Degica et, par conséquent, soldé cette semaine sur steam (-50%), je découvre que le premier Koihime Enbu est désormais vendu à 4€.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/452420/Koihime_Enbu/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/3...icle_Saviours/

----------


## Getz

> Ah... ça n'a jamais été aussi simple d'opter pour le palier à 1$
> Merci humble !


Ha ben je voulais tester un jeu Zachtronics depuis un moment (et surtout celui-ci qui a l'air assez joli plutôt que Shenzen), Subsurface Circular m'avait semblé intéressant dans un ancien canard PC et tout le monde parle en bien de Nuclear Throne et Momodora, donc je pense prendre le bundle complet!

----------


## h0verfly

Dites les amis, la promo sur Rocksmith 2014 me fait de l'oeil histoire de ressortir ma basse et pourquoi pas d'attaquer la gratte aussi, mais j'ai un peu peur des quelques problèmes de latence décrits par certains utilisateurs....

Y'en a parmi vous qui ont cédé aux sirènes de ce jeu?

----------


## Ouamdu

Moi je l'ai acheté pour tester avec mon Guilélé, ça fonctionnait correctement. Pas de latence à noter de mon côté.

----------


## Getz

> Dites les amis, la promo sur Rocksmith 2014 me fait de l'oeil histoire de ressortir ma basse et pourquoi pas d'attaquer la gratte aussi, mais j'ai un peu peur des quelques problèmes de latence décrits par certains utilisateurs....
> 
> Y'en a parmi vous qui ont cédé aux sirènes de ce jeu?


J'ai passé plus de 50 heures dessus, surtout basse et un peu guitare, jamais eu de souci de latence.
Par contre, je n'ai réussi à y jouer qu'avec le cable officiel Rocksmith, il me semble qu'ils ont mis en place la possibilité d'utiliser n'importe quelle carte son, mais ça n'avait pas l'air de marcher avec la mienne (une focusrite pourtant, une marque assez répandue...). Après j'ai pas fouillé plus que ça!

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Dites les amis, la promo sur Rocksmith 2014 me fait de l'oeil histoire de ressortir ma basse et pourquoi pas d'attaquer la gratte aussi, mais j'ai un peu peur des quelques problèmes de latence décrits par certains utilisateurs....
> 
> Y'en a parmi vous qui ont cédé aux sirènes de ce jeu?


De quelle promo tu parles ?

----------


## banditbandit

> 2ème bundle acheté chez HB cette année, je n'ai aucun de ces jeux, le 1er pallier c'est l'inconnu par contre le 2ème là c'est de la très bonne affaire.


Pareil, c'est une très bonne affaire.  ::):

----------


## h0verfly

> J'ai passé plus de 50 heures dessus, surtout basse et un peu guitare, jamais eu de souci de latence.
> Par contre, je n'ai réussi à y jouer qu'avec le cable officiel Rocksmith, il me semble qu'ils ont mis en place la possibilité d'utiliser n'importe quelle carte son, mais ça n'avait pas l'air de marcher avec la mienne (une focusrite pourtant, une marque assez répandue...). Après j'ai pas fouillé plus que ça!


Ouais ça m'embête aussi un peu ça, parce que c'est difficilement trouvable à moins de 30€ mais bon... si vous me dites que ça vaut le coup, je vais peut-être tenter l'aventure.




> De quelle promo tu parles ?


La promo sur steam pardon : https://store.steampowered.com/app/2...n__Remastered/

----------


## odji

allez, 2 bundles en un seul post:
Ig bomber https://www.indiegala.com/indie-bomber-steam-bundle
gg limited 78:  https://www.gogobundle.com/latest/bu...ndlelimited-78

----------


## Havilland

L'un des tout meilleurs Shoot’em ups du monde pour le prix de 2 baguettes (jusqu'au 05/10) : Crimzon Clover WORLD IGNITION

https://store.steampowered.com/app/2...ORLD_IGNITION/

----------


## odji

encore un ptit dollar:
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...carnage-bundle

----------


## Ruvon

> encore un ptit dollar:
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...carnage-bundle


 ::O:  Bloody Boobs, Sharpshooter 3D... et ça renâclait hier sur le premier palier du Humble qui est au même prix  ::O:

----------


## Baalim

> Bloody Boobs, Sharpshooter 3D... et ça renâclait hier sur le premier palier du Humble qui est au même prix


C'était plutôt le second palier qui semblait contestable.

----------


## Hyeud

Boobs Bloody Boobs par Sepultuba.

----------


## FB74

> L'un des tout meilleurs Shoot’em ups du monde pour le prix de 2 baguettes (jusqu'au 05/10) : Crimzon Clover WORLD IGNITION
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/2...ORLD_IGNITION/


85 centimes la baguette en ville chez moi et 29 centimes chez Leclerc.  :Indeed:

----------


## Ruvon

> Boobs Bloody Boobs par Sepultuba.


J'ai cherché, j'ai pas trouvé de cover de Roots Bloody Roots au tuba. Je suis dégoûté, j'ai plus confiance en Internet.

----------


## Florian L

Retour de la promo : No Man's Sky (Steam) à 24 € via GreenManGaming (-60%)

Le topic associé sur le forum, avec pleins de beaux screenshots

----------


## Hyeud

> 85 centimes la baguette en ville chez moi et 29 centimes chez Leclerc.


Je pense qu'il parlait du prix d'une baguette de bon pain, pas d'un truc de 1m de long rempli de sel avec un goût de carton  ::trollface::

----------


## Flad

> Boobs Bloody Boobs par Sepultuba.


 :^_^:

----------


## Baalim

Dead Age, 2$

https://www.chrono.gg/


Build a ... itch.io bundle chez groupees.

Là, je ne l'avais pas vu venir  ::O: 

https://groupees.com/itchio

Accessoirement un bundle musical (Erang : https://erang.bandcamp.com/ )
https://groupees.com/erang

J'ai découvert que des mecs avaient réussi à inventer une étiquette dungeon synth  :Facepalm:

----------


## Ruvon

> Build a ... itch.io bundle chez groupees.
> 
> Là, je ne l'avais pas vu venir 
> 
> https://groupees.com/itchio


Ce qui ne t'as pas empêché de l'acheter...  ::siffle::

----------


## FB74

> Je pense qu'il parlait du prix d'une baguette de bon pain, pas d'un truc de 1m de long rempli de sel avec un goût de carton


C'est du bon pain.  :Indeed: 

Rien à voir avec les trucs vendus plus de 1 euro sur Paris.  ::trollface::

----------


## Baalim

> Ce qui ne t'as pas empêché de l'acheter...


C'est un réflexe. Saleté de stalker  :tired: 


Orwell désormais gratos sur steam :
https://store.steampowered.com/app/4...an_Eye_On_You/

Pack débutant gratos ppour ceux qui vont trimer
https://www.blackdesertonline.com/news/view/1889

----------


## Ruvon

> C'est un réflexe. Saleté de stalker




C'est pas comme si t'étais discret  :tired: 




> Orwell désormais gratos sur steam :
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/4...an_Eye_On_You/


La classe. Les mecs te pondent un bon jeu à moins de 10 balles, te le fourguent en bundle plusieurs fois, puis te le donnent. C'est l'inverse des jeux précédemment en abandonware qui sont vendus 5€ sur GoG.

Heu attends, je t'ai fait confiance sans ouvrir le lien, mais c'est pas que l'épisode 1 qui est gratuit ? Ce qui est le cas depuis la sortie du jeu ? Ou je me trompe complètement ?

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Retour de la promo : No Man's Sky (Steam) à 24 € via GreenManGaming (-60%)
> 
> Le topic associé sur le forum, avec pleins de beaux screenshots


Purée ça me tente grave ça... Mais 24€ ça reste cher encore vu tous les jeux que j'ai pas entamé...

----------


## Baalim

> https://tof.cx/images/2018/10/03/623...1f7473e49a.jpg
> 
> C'est pas comme si t'étais discret 
> 
> 
> 
> La classe. Les mecs te pondent un bon jeu à moins de 10 balles, te le fourguent en bundle plusieurs fois, puis te le donnent. C'est l'inverse des jeux précédemment en abandonware qui sont vendus 5€ sur GoG.
> 
> Heu attends, je t'ai fait confiance sans ouvrir le lien, mais c'est pas que l'épisode 1 qui est gratuit ? Ce qui est le cas depuis la sortie du jeu ? Ou je me trompe complètement ?


L'épisode 1 est, sauf erreur de ma part, le jeu complet.
Depuis, il y a eu un dlc, d'où l'incitation à l'achat.



Sinon, je sais pas qui c'est ce Baalim sur le site de groupees. Probablement un escroc.

----------


## Ruvon

> L'épisode 1 est, sauf erreur de ma part, le jeu complet.
> Depuis, il y a eu un dlc, d'où l'incitation à l'achat.


Le 1 est divisé en "épisodes", il sont sortis les uns après les autres pour former le jeu complet. Tu le saurais si tu y avais joué  :tired:  Pour moi, c'est que l'épisode 1 de Orwell 1 qui est gratuit... Sinon le jeu ne serait pas à 10€...




> Sinon, je sais pas qui c'est ce Baalim sur le site de groupees. Probablement un escroc.


Oui, ce serait raccord avec son pseudo, uniquement porté par des escrocs notoires et malheureusement pas encore mis hors d'état de nuire.

----------


## RUPPY

Petite question : elle dure combien de temps la promo sur les bundle anniversaire chez gog  ::huh:: j'ai pas vu de durée indiquée  :nawak:  ou je suis aveugle  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Ruvon

> Petite question : elle dure combien de temps la promo sur les bundle anniversaire chez gog j'ai pas vu de durée indiquée  ou je suis aveugle


Je me posais la même question mais pareil, rien vu de marqué. A voir si la date du 4/10 (où sera dévoilé le jeu gratuit suite aux votes) ne correspond pas avec la fin de la promo.

----------


## RUPPY

Bon, je me dépêcher d'offrir le bundle dans ce cas là, on sait jamais  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Baalim

> Le 1 est divisé en "épisodes", il sont sortis les uns après les autres pour former le jeu complet. Tu le saurais si tu y avais joué  Pour moi, c'est que l'épisode 1 de Orwell 1 qui est gratuit... Sinon le jeu ne serait pas à 10€...
> 
> 
> 
> Oui, ce serait raccord avec son pseudo, uniquement porté par des escrocs notoires et malheureusement pas encore mis hors d'état de nuire.


Ah mais j'y ai joué, Môssieur. J'avais juste oublié  ::ninja::

----------


## Dark Kariya

> Je me posais la même question mais pareil, rien vu de marqué. A voir si la date du 4/10 (où les votes dévoileront le jeu gratuit suite aux votes) ne correspond pas avec la fin de la promo.


Remerciez la nouvelle interface du site, qui non content d'avoir évité le passage en bêta-test, font passer les news tout en bas de la page:




> _The GOG.COM 10th Anniversary and all offers will be around until and  October 7th. The Anniversary Giveaway is set to start on October 4th at  2:15 PM UTC, and the voting is open right now._


Grosse merdo, la promo s'arrête dimanche/lundi prochain , avec au minimum une charrette de sorties de jeux avant la fin (certaines vidéos montrent Celeste + "Begins" dans le titre de la news ->  du rajout de prévu dans la foulée).


Pour ce qui est d'Orwell, j'avais lu que depuis un certain temps, STEAM oblige maintenant les dévs voulant faire des distribs gratuites de leurs clés sur d'autres plates-formes de le faire au moins une fois chez eux ensuite. Donc si vous ratez une promo de ce genre sur le Humble Store, session de rattrapage sur STEAM prévue plus tard.

----------


## Ruvon

> Remerciez la nouvelle interface du site, qui non content d'avoir évité le passage en bêta-test, font passer les news tout en bas de la page:
> 
> 
> 
> Grosse merdo, la promo s'arrête dimanche/lundi prochain , avec au minimum une charrette de sorties de jeux avant la fin (certaines vidéos montrent Celeste + "Begins" dans le titre de la news ->  du rajout de prévu dans la foulée).
> 
> 
> Pour ce qui est d'Orwell, j'avais lu que depuis un certain temps, STEAM oblige maintenant les dévs voulant faire des distribs gratuites de leurs clés sur d'autres plates-formes de le faire au moins une fois chez eux ensuite. Donc si vous ratez une promo de ce genre sur le Humble Store, session de rattrapage sur STEAM prévue plus tard.


Merci pour l'info GoG, tu as l’œil.

Pour Orwell, on est pas dans ce cas là il me semble, l'épisode 1 est (et à mon sens a toujours été) gratuit tandis que le jeu complet est indiqué à 10€. Ils l'avaient effectivement offert sur le Humble Store mais je ne crois pas que ce soit le cas sur Steam actuellement. L'historique de prix selon ITAD le confirme.

----------


## Hyeud

> C'est du bon pain. 
> 
> Rien à voir avec les trucs vendus plus de 1 euro sur Paris.


J'habite un village de 100 habitants à 900km de Paris, d'ailleurs j'ai jamais vu de baguette moins cher qu'à Paris.

DreamFall Chapters bradé sur steam https://store.steampowered.com/app/2...fall_Chapters/  pour ceux qui, comme moi, veulent finir la saga.

----------


## Baalim

> Merci pour l'info GoG, tu as l’œil.
> 
> Pour Orwell, on est pas dans ce cas là il me semble, l'épisode 1 est (et à mon sens a toujours été) gratuit tandis que le jeu complet est indiqué à 10€. Ils l'avaient effectivement offert sur le Humble Store mais je ne crois pas que ce soit le cas sur Steam actuellement. L'historique de prix selon ITAD le confirme.


Reddit n'est pas d'accord avec toi.
https://www.reddit.com/r/GameDeals/c...ou_free100off/

Vu que j'ai déjà le jeu sur tous mes comptes steam, impossible de vérifier par moi même

----------


## Dark Kariya

> Pour Orwell, on est pas dans ce cas là il me semble, l'épisode 1 est (et à mon sens a toujours été) gratuit tandis que le jeu complet est indiqué à 10€. Ils l'avaient effectivement offert sur le Humble Store mais je ne crois pas que ce soit le cas sur Steam actuellement. L'historique de prix selon ITAD le confirme.


Si on se fit à l'annonce par les devs d'Orwell aujourd'hui, on retrouve le même topo qu'au Humble Store il y a 1-2 mois: l'épisode Keeping an Eye On You passe gratos pendant un temps limité, puis redeviendra payant par la suite.
Mais oui, c'est assez tordu à comprendre sur la page du jeu, j'avoue (on a bien l'épisode en question gratuit, mais de mémoire, l'Orwell à 10€ en dessous correspond aussi à cet épisode*).

*Peut-être qu'ils avaient prévu à la base de vendre les 2 épisodes sur une même fiche, puis ont séparé ensuite sans corriger ce problème.

Edit: et comme ça ne suffisait pas, Hyperdrive Massacre passe aussi temporairement gratos.

----------


## Ruvon

> Reddit n'est pas d'accord avec toi.
> https://www.reddit.com/r/GameDeals/c...ou_free100off/
> 
> Vu que j'ai déjà le jeu sur tous mes comptes steam, impossible de vérifier par moi même


Yep. Ça a l'air d'être ça. J'ai vérifié en étant pas connecté, effectivement, il y a trois trucs : la démo (l'épisode 1 de Orwell 1) gratuite, le bouton Installer le jeu (qui semble vouloir dire qu'il est disponible gratuitement, c'est le même bouton que pour un F2P) et en-dessous on a l'option d'acheter le jeu pour 10€.

La présence de ce bouton me perturbe. Et ITAD n'est pas à jour.

Mais l'épisode 1, c'est un morceau de Orwell 1, Orwell 2 (Ignorance is Strength) est un autre jeu. C'est pas l'épisode 2 de Orwell Keeping an eye on you.

Bref : si vous l'avez pas en quarante douze exemplaires comme Baalim, installez-le et jouez-y.

----------


## Baalim

Deep sky derelict à 12$
https://www.play-asia.com/deep-sky-d...cess/13/70cbi3

Shadows awakening, 21.43$
https://www.play-asia.com/shadows-awakening/13/70c77p

Resident evil 2 remake, 44$ (environ 38.3 €)
https://www.play-asia.com/resident-e...make/13/70c7bd

----------


## odji

> Boobs Bloody Boobs par Sepultuba.


ah ah, j'ai franchement ri!  merci  :;):

----------


## Hilikkus

Tout le monde se perd sur cet histoire orwellienne :D

Pour résumer: 
Le jeu *Orwell - Keeping an eye on you* est gratuit jusqu'à ce soir 18h sur Steam 
Sa suite, *Orwell - Ignorance is strength* est quant à elle en promo cette semaine . 

Baalim a parlé d'un DLC, je pense qu'il parle de la bande sonore du premier jeu (ou alors une overdose de VN mammaires a définitivement embrouillé son esprit)

----------


## Gorillaz

Hmm, j'avais déjà chopé le 1er gratos et j'ai bien aimé (même si pas encore fini)
Ca vaudrait le coup de leur acheter le second ... Mais mon backlog, merde  ::XD::

----------


## Baalim

> Tout le monde se perd sur cet histoire orwellienne :D
> 
> Pour résumer: 
> Le jeu *Orwell - Keeping an eye on you* est gratuit jusqu'à ce soir 18h sur Steam 
> Sa suite, *Orwell - Ignorance is strength* est quant à elle en promo cette semaine . 
> 
> Baalim a parlé d'un DLC, je pense qu'il parle de la bande sonore du premier jeu (ou alors une overdose de VN mammaires a définitivement embrouillé son esprit)


Pas vraiment. Il me semble me souvenir qu'Ignorance is strengh était à l'origine envisagé comme une extension avant de devenir un jeu à part entière  :;): 


*Sinon, il ne reste plus que quelques heures pour voter pour le jeu qui sera offert sur GOG.*
https://www.gog.com/10years

Allez donc tous voter pour shadow warrior 2, sinon je vous pète vos gueules numériques  :Boom:

----------


## Getz

> Allez donc tous voter pour shadow warrior 2, sinon je vous pète vos gueules numériques


Je l'ai déjà (et sur GOG en plus), j'ai voté pour le seul que je n'ai pas: Firewatch.

Et vas-y, viens je t'attends, tu me fais pas peur!  :Petit Viking:

----------


## Gorillaz

> Allez donc tous voter pour shadow warrior 2, sinon je vous pète vos gueules numériques


A voté

----------


## Magnarrok

> ...
> Allez donc tous voter pour shadow warrior 2, sinon je vous pète vos gueules numériques


Vérifie ton backlog avant non ?  ::siffle::

----------


## Baalim

> Je l'ai déjà (et sur GOG en plus), j'ai voté pour le seul que je n'ai pas: Firewatch.
> 
> Et vas-y, viens je t'attends, tu me fais pas peur!


Ok, alors rendez-vous au 3ème sous sol du parking  Castorama de la défense  ::ninja:: 

Je viendrai avec Gordor qui te dira tout le bien qu'il pense de l'achat sur Gog  :Indeed:

----------


## FB74

Dhl.net a ouvert sa propre boutique:
https://store.dlh.net/en/games

Ils vendent aussi des logiciels pro (Office).

----------


## Getz

> Ok, alors rendez-vous au 3ème sous sol du parking  Castorama de la défense


Tu crois que je vais me taper 400 bornes pour venir te mettre une rouste, espèce de provinciophobe ethnocentré?  :Cafe2: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Dhl.net a ouvert sa propre boutique:
> https://store.dlh.net/en/games


DLH plutôt non? DHL c'est le transporteur, je trouvais ça très surprenant  ::XD::

----------


## Ruvon

> Pas vraiment. Il me semble me souvenir qu'Ignorance is strengh était à l'origine envisagé comme une extension avant de devenir un jeu à part entière


Le jeu a toujours été prévu en "saisons" séparées. Donc non  :;): 

Mais j'approuve ton message sur Shadow Warrior 2.

Par contre si des gens votent pour Superhot déjà passé en bundle et trouvable "facilement" à l'échange, je ne comprendrais pas la logique, sauf à être un réfractaire de Steam.

----------


## FB74

> DLH plutôt non? DHL c'est le transporteur, je trouvais ça très surprenant


Lapsus de ma part.  :Tap:

----------


## Hilikkus

> *Sinon, il ne reste plus que quelques heures pour voter pour le jeu qui sera offert sur GOG.*
> https://www.gog.com/10years
> 
> Allez donc tous voter pour shadow warrior 2, sinon je vous pète vos gueules numériques


A voté ! (pour Firewatch bien sûr)  :Drum:

----------


## Flad

> Pas vraiment. Il me semble me souvenir qu'Ignorance is strengh était à l'origine envisagé comme une extension avant de devenir un jeu à part entière 
> 
> 
> *Sinon, il ne reste plus que quelques heures pour voter pour le jeu qui sera offert sur GOG.*
> https://www.gog.com/10years
> 
> Allez donc tous voter pour shadow warrior 2, sinon je vous pète vos gueules numériques


Chiche  :tired: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Lapsus de ma part.


Le lapsus t'habite  ::o:

----------


## Baalim

> Tu crois que je vais me taper 400 bornes pour venir te mettre une rouste, espèce de provinciophobe ethnocentré? 
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -


Ouais... t'as peur de Gordor, l'enfant des ténèbres  ::trollface:: 




L'ignoble le merveilleux Postal III est à 2.08 €

https://www.gamersgate.com/DD-POSTAL3/postal-3?

----------


## Ruvon

> Ouais... t'as peur de Gordor, l'enfant des ténèbres


 :^_^:  Gordor il ne fait peur qu'aux membres de son équipe au Koh Lanta des JV quand ils apprennent qu'ils vont devoir jouer avec lui  ::trollface::

----------


## Baalim

> A voté ! (pour Firewatch bien sûr)


Je t'ai lancé une malédiction grâce à un intermédiaire ultra compétent qui retrouve ta femme dans son salon en 24 heures.

Du coup, les gens se moqueront de toi dans la rue et les enfants te jetteront des cailloux et des carambars durs.
Si c'est déjà le cas, considère que tu as droit à une prolongation.

----------


## Getz

> Je t'ai lancé une malédiction grâce à un intermédiaire ultra compétent qui retrouve ta femme dans son salon en 24 heures.
> 
> Du coup, les gens se moqueront de toi dans la rue et les enfants te jetteront des cailloux et des carambars durs.
> Si c'est déjà le cas, considère que tu as droit à une prolongation.


La team Firewatch vaincra!  :Popcorn: 



En vrai, je suis persuadé que ça sera Shadow Warrior 2 mais sait-on jamais...  ::siffle::

----------


## FB74

J'ai pas encore voté.


Je vends mon vote pour 10 euros.  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> J'ai pas encore voté.
> 
> 
> Je vends mon vote pour 10 euros.


8€ aurait été un prix canard friendly  ::siffle::

----------


## Gorillaz

Votez Shadow Warrior 2, sinon je vous spoile la fin de Firewatch  ::trollface::

----------


## Woshee

Tiens j'ai eu un mail de humble pour une promo sur l'abonnement trois mois, avec un mois gratuit.... J'ai lâchement craqué  :Emo:  mais 20,75€ pour trois mois c'était trop tentant....

----------


## sebarnolds

> Tiens j'ai eu un mail de humble pour une promo sur l'abonnement trois mois, avec un mois gratuit.... J'ai lâchement craqué  mais 20,75€ pour trois mois c'était trop tentant....


J'aurais craqué si l'affiche de ce mois était un minimum intéressante. J'ai eu le même mail, mais je l'ai supprimé.

----------


## acdctabs

Ben Overwatch tu peux le filer à quelqu'un facilement, ça reste un jeu sympa. Hidden Folks tu peux l'offrir à une copine ou à un enfant.
Non franchement il est pas dégueu ce mois ci pour ceux qui n'ont pas ces 2 titres.

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Tiens j'ai eu un mail de humble pour une promo sur l'abonnement trois mois, avec un mois gratuit.... J'ai lâchement craqué  mais 20,75€ pour trois mois c'était trop tentant....


Belle promo en effet, mais perso j'ai pas reçu de mail  ::(:

----------


## Zerger

Pas sur que ce soit un bon plan, mais Black Desert Online offert gratuitement si vous atteingnez le niveau 56 en 7 jours
http://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/934089...rs-d-essai.htm

----------


## Supergounou

*Little Nightmares* à 5€49:
https://www.indiegala.com/crackerjack

De ce que j'ai compris, il n'y a pas des clés infinies.

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Pas sur que ce soit un bon plan, mais Black Desert Online offert gratuitement si vous atteingnez le niveau 56 en 7 jours
> http://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/934089...rs-d-essai.htm


Bof, j'ai regardé un peu, ça revient à grinder comme un porc pour atteindre le endgame, dans un jeu où de toute façon le endgame c'est aussi du grind...

----------


## Galgu

> Hidden Folks tu peux l'offrir à une copine ou à un enfant.


JE confirme je l'ai sur la tablette, je l'ai montré à ma copine, elle a pas lâché ma tablette avant de l'avoir fini haha.

----------


## Florian L

Moins de 22 minutes pour voter pour le jeu offert par GOG  ::siffle:: 

J'ai commencé une L.I.S.T.E histoire d'avoir une tendance canardpc ...

Firewatch : Getz,  Hilikkus, 
Shadow warrior 2: Baalim, Ruvon, Gorillaz, 

 ::ninja::

----------


## Galgu

> Moins de 22 minutes pour voter pour le jeu offert par GOG 
> 
> J'ai commencé une L.I.S.T.E histoire d'avoir une tendance canardpc ...
> 
> Firewatch : Getz,  Hilikkus, 
> Shadow warrior 2: Baalim, Ruvon, Gorillaz,


+1 shadow warrior 2

----------


## Abzaarg

> +1 shadow warrior 2


+1 Shadow warrior 2

----------


## Gloppy

> +1 Shadow warrior 2


*Shadow Warrior 2*, bien sûr !

Edit : trop content, je suis. Ça c'est du cadeau !

----------


## acdctabs

> *Shadow Warrior 2*, bien sûr !


What else ?

----------


## Getz

::'(:

----------


## Florian L

Ce sera donc Shadow Warrior 2! Voté à 54%, Firewatch 29% et 17% pour SuperHot !


Téléchargement possible pendant 47h, bandeau en page d'accueil !
13.4Go

----------


## Abzaarg

> Ce sera donc Shadow Warrior 2! Voté à 54%, Firewatch 29% et 17% pour SuperHot !


Yes

----------


## Jughurta

Il y a 0 suspens,* Shadow Warrior 2* à 54% des voix contre 29% pour *Firewatch* et 17% pour *Superhot*.

ediit : grillé.

----------


## Ruvon

We are the 54%

----------


## Oldnoobie

C'est ça. C'est assez logique, vu que les deux autres ont déjà été en bundle et que SW2 est celui des trois qui coûte le plus cher à l'achat, sans même parler de la popularité du genre FPS ou du fait qu'il est celui des trois qui est le moins étiqueté "petit jeu indé".

Bon évidemment comme il s'agit de GOG, après avoir bien collé leur chrono sous notre nez pour leur truc de vote, c'est message d'erreur en bas de page et réparations en cours du site avant de pouvoir filer des clés (en nombre limité ? parce que j'ai une vie et j'aimerais sortir avant que le soleil ne descende sous les toits, ça caille ensuite).
Si on sanctionnait l'amateurisme boutiquier, GOG serait pendu par ses tripes sur un bûcher d'immondices, au moins. Bad Gateway, Bad Gateway, on dirait la réplique d'une innocente pucelle victime du héros dans un des VN pornos de Baalim...

----------


## Getz

Tout ça c'est la faute de Baalim et de ses menaces qu'il a répandu à travers les forums du monde entier...   ::sad::

----------


## Jughurta

Plus qu'à le virer de ma whishlist Steam comme beaucoup je suppose.

----------


## Ruvon

> les deux autres ont déjà été en bundle


Firewatch est passé en bundle ? J'avais raté l'info. Je peux plus avoir confiance en ITAD  ::|: 




> Tout ça c'est la faute de Baalim et de ses menaces qu'il a répandu à travers les forums du monde entier...


C'est pas faut d'avoir répété qu'il fallait prendre des mesures contre ce margoulin.

----------


## Florian L

> C'est ça. C'est assez logique, vu que les deux autres ont déjà été en bundle et que SW2 est celui des trois qui coûte le plus cher à l'achat, sans même parler de la popularité du genre FPS ou du fait qu'il est celui des trois qui est le moins étiqueté "petit jeu indé".
> 
> Bon évidemment comme il s'agit de GOG, après avoir bien collé leur chrono sous notre nez pour leur truc de vote, c'est message d'erreur en bas de page et réparations en cours du site avant de pouvoir filer des clés (en nombre limité ? parce que j'ai une vie et j'aimerais sortir avant que le soleil ne descende sous les toits, ça caille ensuite).
> Si on sanctionnait l'amateurisme boutiquier, GOG serait pendu par ses tripes sur un bûcher d'immondices, au moins. Bad Gateway, Bad Gateway, on dirait la réplique d'une innocente pucelle victime du héros dans un des VN pornos de Baalim...


Sur la page d'accueil, ne pas cliquer sur le bandeau de Shadow Warrior 2 (qui effectivement, donne une erreur) *mais bien sur Jeu gratuit*, j'ai pas rencontré de soucis pour ma part.  :;): 

13.4Go

----------


## Oldnoobie

Il me semblait qu'il y soit passé, mais je ne retrouve pas trace, c'est ptet moi qui me trompe...

----------


## Baalim

> Firewatch est passé en bundle ? J'avais raté l'info. Je peux plus avoir confiance en ITAD 
> 
> 
> 
> C'est pas faut d'avoir répété qu'il fallait prendre des mesures contre ce margoulin.


Pas à ma connaissance si ce n'est dans un bundle sur steam (très différent donc de la conception usuelle du terme)



Afin de célébrer cette victoire magistrale de la shadow warrior team, j'exige un nouveau titre !

----------


## FB74

> Pas à ma connaissance si ce n'est dans un bundle sur steam (très différent donc de la conception usuelle du terme)
> 
> 
> 
> Afin de célébrer cette victoire magistrale de la shadow warrior team, j'exige un nouveau titre !


Pé-show Warrior Baalim ?  ::trollface::

----------


## neophus

> Plus qu'à le virer de ma whishlist Steam comme beaucoup je suppose.


Je confirme oui

----------


## Marmottas

> Afin de célébrer cette victoire magistrale de la shadow warrior team, j'exige un nouveau titre !


Urnes Master ?
Isoloir Master ? (presqu'un synonyme de l'actuel donc ?)

----------


## Flad

> j'exige un nouveau titre !


 :haha:

----------


## pipoop

> Pas à ma connaissance si ce n'est dans un bundle sur steam (très différent donc de la conception usuelle du terme)
> 
> 
> 
> Afin de célébrer cette victoire magistrale de la shadow warrior team, j'exige un nouveau titre !


Maitre des gogues

----------


## Dark Kariya

S'ils ne rajoutent rien de plus d'ici la fin, ce sera une drôle de célébration pour un 10ème anniversaire. A part un bundle de 3 jeux et un cadeau récents (le coup du vote où on est 'achement surpris du résultat, on va laisser le bénéfice du doute) + une refonte du site (qui comme la précédente n'était pas folichonne, mais on s'habituera, comme d'hab), on a l'impression de voir une semaine normale de GOG, avec ces promos habituels et ses quelques rajouts surprises par moments. On les a connu plus bourrins auparavant (voire trop question promos).

----------


## Magnarrok

> Pas à ma connaissance si ce n'est dans un bundle sur steam (très différent donc de la conception usuelle du terme)
> 
> 
> 
> Afin de célébrer cette victoire magistrale de la shadow warrior team, j'exige un nouveau titre !


Ahah Baalim balo ?

----------


## Eskimon

Dites, question de noob. J'ai réussi à battre les bugs et avoir le jeu (avec le mail qui le confirme). Mais vos messages me donnent l'impression que si je le télécharge pas avant la fin des 48h il disparaîtra de ma bibliothèque... J'ai raté un truc ?

----------


## Ruvon

Halcyon 6 Lightspeed Edition à -70% ($4,50) sur www.chrono.gg

----------


## Baalim

Bonne surprise, le bundle itch.io contenait scrap garden.. Qui, jusqu'à hier, n'était pas dispo sur itch.io

https://groupees.com/itchio

Ah merde, je.l'ai déjà  :Emo:

----------


## Hyeud

> Dites, question de noob. J'ai réussi à battre les bugs et avoir le jeu (avec le mail qui le confirme). Mais vos messages me donnent l'impression que si je le télécharge pas avant la fin des 48h il disparaîtra de ma bibliothèque... J'ai raté un truc ?


Il est apparu dans ma bibliothèque GOG, je ne pense qu'il soit obligatoire de le télécharger de suite, mais je ne suis pas sûr à 100%.

----------


## Gorillaz

> Il est apparu dans ma bibliothèque GOG, je ne pense qu'il soit obligatoire de le télécharger de suite, mais je ne suis pas sûr à 100%.


Nope, perso j'ai reçu une facture à 0€ sur ma boîte mail, le message disant : "One or more new items have just been added to your account at no charge."
Donc pas besoin de télécharger tout de suite (et ça m'arrange bien  ::P: )

Sinon promo Darkest Dungeon sur Steam, il est à 6.89€, quasiment son historical low. 
Ne pas craquer, ne pas craquer  ::sad::  :Boom:

----------


## Baalim

> Il est apparu dans ma bibliothèque GOG, je ne pense qu'il soit obligatoire de le télécharger de suite, mais je ne suis pas sûr à 100%.


Les acquisitions sont toujours définitives sur GOG.

Hard reset Redux à 1.90 €
https://store.steampowered.com/app/4...d_Reset_Redux/

Pas mal de grosses promos chez l'éditeur :
https://store.steampowered.com/searc...0Entertainment


Firewatch à 4.8 € en promo..chez gog  :Fourbe: 
https://www.gog.com/game/firewatch

----------


## Baalim

My memory of us à 10.19€
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games...mory-of-us-pc/


Destination primus vita episode 1 deluxe à 4.63€
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games...xe-edition-pc/

Et à 3.20€ en version simple
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games...e-1-austin-pc/

----------


## Hilikkus

> Firewatch à 4.8 € en promo..chez gog 
> https://www.gog.com/game/firewatch


_Historical low_ selon isthereanydeal, d'ailleurs.

----------


## Bibik

> S'ils ne rajoutent rien de plus d'ici la fin, ce sera une drôle de célébration pour un 10ème anniversaire. A part un bundle de 3 jeux et un cadeau récents (le coup du vote où on est 'achement surpris du résultat, on va laisser le bénéfice du doute) + une refonte du site (qui comme la précédente n'était pas folichonne, mais on s'habituera, comme d'hab), on a l'impression de voir une semaine normale de GOG, avec ces promos habituels et ses quelques rajouts surprises par moments. On les a connu plus bourrins auparavant (voire trop question promos).


Entièrement d'accord, et quand j'ai vu que les promos étaient moins larges que celles, au pif, estivales/hivernales/rentrée/halloween/noël/Pâques/printemps/Aid-el-Kebir me dit qu'ils avaient pas trop prévu de soldes à cette occasion. Mais bon, c'est pas comme si on avait 40 autres sources de bons prix  ::):

----------


## Franky Mikey

Ah, on est dredi... Monthly ce soir ? J'ai bon ?  :Mellow2:

----------


## Baalim

> Ah, on est dredi... Monthly ce soir ? J'ai bon ?


Ah tiens, j'avais oublié  ::O: 

IG friday
https://www.indiegala.com/friday-spe...4-games-bundle

----------


## madgic

> Ah, on est dredi... Monthly ce soir ? J'ai bon ?


Hâte de voir les jeux du mois prochain  ::siffle::

----------


## Baalim

Gremlins à 3.75€
https://store.steampowered.com/app/369990/Gremlins_Inc/

Je ne crois pas l'avoir vu aussi peu cher mais il est vrai que je me fous pas mal du jeu.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/369990/Gremlins_Inc/

----------


## Ruvon

> Gremlins à 3.75€
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/369990/Gremlins_Inc/
> 
> Je ne crois pas l'avoir vu aussi peu cher mais il est vrai que je me fous pas mal du jeu.
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/369990/Gremlins_Inc/


Ça ne m'étonne pas, vu que c'est un bon jeu de plateau bien fourbe, surtout contre des canards. Attention, un lien louche se cache dans ce message.

----------


## Baalim

> Ça ne m'étonne pas, vu que c'est un bon jeu de plateau bien fourbe, surtout contre des canards. Attention, un lien louche se cache dans ce message.


J'ai justement failli évoquer les sites douteux qui en disaient du bien  ::ninja:: 

Perso, les jeux multijoueurs, je les fuis comme la peste.

----------


## Ruvon

> Perso, les bons jeux, je les fuis comme la peste.


Fixed.

----------


## Baalim

> Fixed.


Depuis que j'ai changé de GPU, je ne joue plus qu'à des AAA qui dégueulent de polygones.
Je ne vais pas m'abaisser à jouer à de la merde indé  :Indeed: 


Battletech deluxe à 30 €
https://www.dlgamer.com/eu/games/buy...h-deluxe-46929


Edit : je suis désolé mais valve ne peut pas continuer à se foutre de la gueule du monde comme ça  :tired: 

https://store.steampowered.com/app/8...i_Rape_Puzzle/

Hentai... rape... puzzle  :Facepalm: 

La liberté d'expression ne peut pas justifier la connerie crasse (et probablement congénitale) de certains.

----------


## Hilikkus

> Edit : je suis désolé mais valve ne peut pas continuer à se foutre de la gueule du monde comme ça 
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/8...i_Rape_Puzzle/
> 
> Hentai... rape... puzzle 
> 
> La liberté d'expression ne peut pas justifier la connerie crasse (et probablement congénitale) de certains.


Bordel mais comment tu tombes sur des trucs pareils ?  :Cryb:  Bon en fait je ne prefères pas savoir...

----------


## Baalim

> Bordel mais comment tu tombes sur des trucs pareils ?  Bon en fait je ne prefères pas savoir...


Pour le coup, c'est facile.
Je vérifie les prix itad régulièrement en ne tenant compte que des prix historiquement bas sur les dernières 24 heures suite à des rabais d'au moins 20 %.

Ça donne un beau listing d'immondices.

----------


## FB74

> Pour le coup, c'est facile.
> Je vérifie les prix itad régulièrement en ne tenant compte que des prix historiquement bas sur les dernières 24 heures suite à des rabais d'au moins 20 %.
> 
> Ça donne un beau listing d'immondices.


Ouais mais y'a quand même des centres d'intérêts ou des préférences personnelles/ historiques de navigation, non ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Baalim

> Ouais mais y'a quand même des centres d'intérêts ou des préférences personnelles/ historiques de navigation, non ?


Même pas. teste par toi-même  :;): 

Je remarque juste que, depuis deux ans, les baisses plafonnent sur les titres corrects et que le torrent de jeux de merde s'intensifie.

----------


## Gorillaz

Bah pas très étonnant, non ? Les titres corrects doivent se vendre mieux, ils ont du coup moins besoin de les solder ...

----------


## Ruvon

> Edit : je suis désolé mais valve ne peut pas continuer à se foutre de la gueule du monde comme ça 
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/8...i_Rape_Puzzle/
> 
> Hentai... rape... puzzle 
> 
> La liberté d'expression ne peut pas justifier la connerie crasse (et probablement congénitale) de certains.


J'ai report. Le jeu, hein, pas ton message. 

"This is a very good game to play, you relax and become intrigued, but you sure enjoy it a lot. Travel through the universe of slavery. You will be excited". Ça se passe de commentaire.




> Pour le coup, c'est facile.
> Je vérifie les prix itad régulièrement en ne tenant compte que des prix historiquement bas sur les dernières 24 heures suite à des rabais d'au moins 20 %.
> 
> Ça donne un beau listing d'immondices.


Mais t'es un grand malade. Je fais pareil mais avec des rabais à -75%, à la limite 50% mais pas moins. Sinon c'est une virée dans des marécages plus traumatisants que de cliquer sur un lien de Flad.

----------


## Flad

> J'ai report. Le jeu, hein, pas ton message. 
> 
> "This is a very good game to play, you relax and become intrigued, but you sure enjoy it a lot. Travel through the universe of slavery. You will be excited". Ça se passe de commentaire.
> 
> 
> 
> Mais t'es un grand malade. Je fais pareil mais avec des rabais à -75%, à la limite 50%. Sinon c'est une virée dans des marécages plus traumatisants que cliquer sur un lien de Flad.


Pareil mais à l'envers, j'ai rien dit sur le jeu, mais Baalim par contre....
 ::ninja::

----------


## Calys

> https://store.steampowered.com/app/8...i_Rape_Puzzle/
> 
> Hentai... rape... puzzle


Je crois que je vais éviter les gifts de Graouu quelque temps  ::ninja:: 




> Pareil mais à l'envers, j'ai rien dit sur le jeu, mais Baalim par contre....


 ::XD::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Je ne sais pas si c'est passé ça :



J'ai eu Soul calibur 6 à 37.34€  ::lol::

----------


## acdctabs

Moi je viens de me prendre The Golf Club™ 2019 featuring PGA TOUR à 22€  ::):  (mais avec le code BLUEWINTER)

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Oui , celui que j'ai mis c'est que sur les précos !

----------


## Ruvon

Sherlock Holmes: The Devil's Daughter à 13$ sur Chrono.gg. Dommage qu'il soit déjà passé moins cher et en bundle, mais ça reste un jeu sympa.

Renowned Explorers: International Society à -80% sur Steam soit 3,99€, son plus bas prix.
Compter 9,17€ pour la collection complète avec ses copains DLC.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Depuis que j'ai changé de GPU, je ne joue plus qu'à des AAA qui dégueulent de polygones.
> Je ne vais pas m'abaisser à jouer à de la merde indé


Du coup on t'attend toujours sur Forza Horizon 4...

----------


## Baalim

> Du coup on t'attend toujours sur Forza Horizon 4...


Ah ouais mais y'a juste un petit détail de rien du tout : j'aime pas jouer avec d'autres joueurs  :Sweat:

----------


## odji

2 jeux sympas a prendre sur chronogégé contre des piecettes: 

https://www.chrono.gg/shop

Diaries of a Spaceport Janitor https://store.steampowered.com/app/4...eport_Janitor/
Dungelot: Shattered Lands  https://store.steampowered.com/app/4...attered_Lands/

----------


## Baalim

D'ailleurs si la chouette nous lit  ::siffle:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ah ah.. Gremlins.
Blague.


Bon, le mois prochain s'annonce correct avec hollow knight, 7 days et hitman.

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Je recommende fortement Old man's journey du monthly, Ruvon me l'avait offert et c'etait vraiment une bonne surprise.

----------


## Abzaarg

> D'ailleurs si la chouette nous lit 
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Ah ah.. Gremlins.
> Blague.
> 
> 
> Bon, le mois prochain s'annonce correct avec hollow knight, 7 days et hitman.


Personnellement, je passe ayant deja Hitman. Mais Hitman et Hollow Knight valent le coup.

----------


## machiavel24

> D'ailleurs si la chouette nous lit 
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Ah ah.. Gremlins.
> Blague.
> 
> 
> Bon, le mois prochain s'annonce correct avec hollow knight, 7 days et hitman.


Gizmo, c'est le plus beau :con:.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Ah ouais mais y'a juste un petit détail de rien du tout : j'aime pas jouer avec d'autres joueurs


Non mais rien que le solo ça vaut le coup déjà, avec le game pass ça peut être une idée si t'as plus trop de thunes

----------


## cooly08

Ah je vais peut-être prendre le HB pour hitman tiens.

----------


## Kargadum

Ah oui, le monthly Hollow knight, ça vaut vraiment la peine.

----------


## odji

Little Nightmares a moins de 6 balles: https://store.steampowered.com/app/4...le_Nightmares/

----------


## odji

4 nouveaux jeux ajoutés au trove:
Orwell, Reus ,Tumblestone et Ollie & Baalim's Outdoor Estate.
https://www.humblebundle.com/monthly/trove

----------


## Ruvon

> Ollie & Baalim's Outdoor Estate.


 :Clap:

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Si jamais vous avez un Gremlins qui traîne, je veux bien le récupérer (sec et avant minuit de préférence  ::ninja:: )  ::P:

----------


## Baalim

> Little Nightmares a moins de 6 balles: https://store.steampowered.com/app/4...le_Nightmares/


T'es sûr de pas être hors charte ?

----------


## Shapa

> Si jamais vous avez un Gremlins qui traîne, je veux bien le récupérer (sec et avant minuit de préférence )


J'en ai un mais vu que tu quemandes sur le mauvais topic je le garde #evil

----------


## Baalim

> J'en ai un mais vu que tu quemandes sur le mauvais topic je le garde #evil


Enfin un bon réflexe !  :Cigare: 


Incroyable, le merveilleux hentai temple arrive dans un bundle avec plein d'autres AAA !  ::O: 
https://www.bunchkeys.com/bunch-keys-bundle-25

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> J'en ai un mais vu que tu quemandes sur le mauvais topic je le garde #evil


Ben non faut pas réclamer sur le topic des dons  :Cigare: 

Merci beaucoup à Clydopathe pour la clé !  ::lol::  (et à madgic d'avoir proposé aussi  :;):  )

----------


## Gorillaz

Il y a donc un topic des demandes ?! C'est fou  ::P: 
D'ailleurs si jamais un abonné humble a déjà hitman ... Ben il peut aller faire un tour sur le bon topic  ::ninja::

----------


## machiavel24

> Ben non faut pas réclamer sur le topic des dons 
> 
> Merci beaucoup à Clydopathe pour la clé !  (et à madgic d'avoir proposé aussi  )


Tu crois que ça marcherait pour Hollow Knight ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Kohtsaro

Je suis toujours à la recherche d'un We Where Here Too et d'un Hollow Knight, ma liste de jeux ici sinon j'ai des brouzoufs. merci.  :;):

----------


## Guppy

Vu chez NOZ, Baldur's Gate EE 2€ ( à priori non Steam)

----------


## Carnod

tant qu'a faire si quelqu'un a un abonnement d'1 an au monthly en trop j'en veux bien, c'est pour un enfant malade de ma famille, je rembourse en visibilité.

----------


## Evilblacksheep

C'est bon, ca va, tranquille les gens?  ::O:

----------


## Carnod

> C'est bon, ca va, tranquille les gens?


je précise quand même que c'était ironique.

Enfin bon..

----------


## Evilblacksheep

C'etait une remarque groupée pour les derniers posts. Pendant plus d'une minute j'ai cru que c'etait le topic des echanges et j'allais dire à guppy qu'il s'etait trompé.




Spoiler Alert! 


Et le 'c'est une blague' mais des fois, sur un malentendu, on sait jamais  ::P:  c'est l'excuse idéale. 

 

C'est tellement sympa pour les gens qui justement essayent de proprement utiliser le topic des echanges au lieu de venir gratter ici des que le monthly sort. Note que je pourrais faire encore plus fourbe et mentionner dans ce post de facon semi deguisée 'Est ce que je dis moi que je cherche X" en esperant que quelqu'un d'un peu trop gentil me l'envoie en MP mais je m'abstiendrais.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Baalim

> C'etait une remarque groupée pour les derniers posts. Pendant plus d'une minute j'ai cru que c'etait le topic des echanges et j'allais dire à guppy qu'il s'etait trompé.


Ah ça, maintenant que ce le topic est tenu par un ruffian sans morale  ::siffle::

----------


## Ruvon

C'est sûr qu'avec l'ancien taulier on évitait que le topic se transforme en foire à la réclame ou à l'échange à chaque sortie de Monthly  ::siffle::

----------


## Flad

> Ah ça, maintenant que ce le topic est tenu par un ruffian sans morale


Non c'est bon, j'ai pris l'op de celui-là.

----------


## Baalim

> C'est sûr qu'avec l'ancien taulier on évitait que le topic se transforme en foire à la réclame ou à l'échange à chaque sortie de Monthly


Clairement. Lui, c'était un mec bien qui luttait pour faire respecter la charte cpc et les valeurs humanistes.

----------


## Gordor

Qui veux quoi déjà ? J’ai la flemme de remonter les posts ...

----------


## Ruvon

> Qui veux quoi déjà ? J’ai la flemme de poster dans le bon topic pour pas faire du HS


Fixed.

----------


## Carnod

> C'etait une remarque groupée pour les derniers posts. Pendant plus d'une minute j'ai cru que c'etait le topic des echanges et j'allais dire à guppy qu'il s'etait trompé.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Et le 'c'est une blague' mais des fois, sur un malentendu, on sait jamais  c'est l'excuse idéale. 
> ...


Oh ben si quelqu'un est prêt a me filer un an de humble je lui dirais plutôt de faire un don a une asso, cela dit je serais impressionné. Je pensais que c'était un peu gros, mais bon la prochaine fois je demanderais un chèque en blanc.

----------


## machiavel24

> Vu chez NOZ, Baldur's Gate EE 2€ ( à priori non Steam)


Je peux confirmer que la version boîte est non Steam.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Qui veux quoi déjà ? J’ai la flemme de remonter les posts ...


1 000 000 € suffira  ::ninja:: .




> C'est bon, ca va, tranquille les gens?


On ne peut plus troller ? Même un peu ? ::siffle::

----------


## Gorillaz

> C'est tellement sympa pour les gens qui justement essayent de proprement utiliser le topic des echanges au lieu de venir gratter ici des que le monthly sort. Note que je pourrais faire encore plus fourbe et mentionner dans ce post de facon semi deguisée 'Est ce que je dis moi que je cherche X" en esperant que quelqu'un d'un peu trop gentil me l'envoie en MP mais je m'abstiendrais.


X Rebirth ? Apparemment les critiques sont pas géniales  ::siffle:: 
Et pis si j'avais VRAIMENT envie de choper Hitman, je pense que je pourrais trouver les sous pour m'abonner 1 mois  ::rolleyes:: 

Sinon pour rester dans le sujet, ceux qui y ont joué pensent quoi de Darkest Dungeon (soldé pas cher sous Steam) ?
À première vue j'aime bien les graphismes et le principe, mais j'ai peur que ce soit un peu trop difficile pour le gamer vieillissant que je suis  ::P: 
Edit: bon la promo est déjà finie en fait  :Emo:

----------


## Ruvon

> X Rebirth ? Apparemment les critiques sont pas géniales 
> Et pis si j'avais VRAIMENT envie de choper Hitman, je pense que je pourrais trouver les sous pour m'abonner 1 mois 
> 
> Sinon pour rester dans le sujet, ceux qui y ont joué pensent quoi de Darkest Dungeon (soldé pas cher sous Steam) ?
> À première vue j'aime bien les graphismes et le principe, mais j'ai peur que ce soit un peu trop difficile pour le gamer vieillissant que je suis 
> Edit: bon la promo est déjà finie en fait


Demande à Zerger  ::ninja:: 

Sinon c'est du très bon et du très dur. Et il n'y a pas de connotations implicites ici, bande de dégueulasses.  :tired:

----------


## lustucuit

Et j’ajouterai que les dons de jeu, ce n’est pas ce qui manque sur le topic idoine. Donc allez-y et sans demander  ::lol:: 

(Ce post ne vise personne en particulier, de toute façon j’aime tout le monde, des bisous)

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Sinon pour rester dans le sujet, ceux qui y ont joué pensent quoi de Darkest Dungeon (soldé pas cher sous Steam) ?
> À première vue j'aime bien les graphismes et le principe, mais j'ai peur que ce soit un peu trop difficile pour le gamer vieillissant que je suis 
> Edit: bon la promo est déjà finie en fait


Que c'est tres addictif, t'as bien fait de pas le prendre. (ou alors, fonce, c'est trop bien)

----------


## Florian L

Pas vu sur les 4 dernières pages, pas remonté plus loin.

Dead by Daylight (Steam) à 8€ via GMG.


Dead by Daylight version Deluxe (Steam) à 9.60 € via GMG.

----------


## Flad

> Demande à Zerger 
> 
> Sinon c'est du très bon et du très dur. Et il n'y a pas de connotations implicites ici, bande de dégueulasses.


 ::trollface::

----------


## Bibik

> Vu chez NOZ, Baldur's Gate EE 2€ ( à priori non Steam)


Pas dans mon Noz (que des jeux Big Fish  ::zzz:: ) mais merci pour l'info !

----------


## Shapa

> Pas vu sur les 4 dernières pages, pas remonté plus loin.
> 
> Dead by Daylight (Steam) à 8€ via GMG.
> 
> 
> Dead by Daylight version Deluxe (Steam) à 9.60 € via GMG.


Et au milieu t'as un mec il essaye de remonter les pages et tout.  :^_^: . Encore merci a toi!

----------


## FB74

Sur Fanatical, *Ultimate Marvel vs Capcom 3* à *8.29* euros:
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/ul...el-vs-capcom-3

----------


## Baalim

Gorogoa dont on m'a vanté les mérites à 8.24 € sur steam
https://store.steampowered.com/app/557600/Gorogoa/

*Mech Romancer* gratos.
Oui... c'est exactement ce que vous imaginez.

https://silentman.itch.io/mech-romancer

Cluster truck à 3.5$ chez chrono.gg

----------


## El_Mariachi²

> Gorogoa dont on m'a vanté les mérites à 8.24 € sur steam
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/557600/Gorogoa/


Cay super

----------


## Guppy

Bonsoir, c'est ici le topic des échanges ? je troc un Baldur's Gate EE contre un Baldur's Gate 2 EE boite si vous avez ...




> Pas dans mon Noz (que des jeux Big Fish ) mais merci pour l'info !


Je reconnais que les boites noires étaient rares au milieu des boites blanches BigFish à Bergerac  :Cafe2:

----------


## Baalim

Xcom 2 collection : le jeu, l'extension War of the Chosen et 4 dlc pour 25$
https://www.wingamestore.com/product...-2-Collection/

----------


## odji

retour du mini bundle a 50 centimes chez groupees: https://groupees.com/the5032

----------


## eeepc35

> Xcom 2 collection : le jeu, l'extension War of the Chosen et 4 dlc pour 25$
> https://www.wingamestore.com/product...-2-Collection/



Clé euro ?

----------


## Baalim

> Clé euro ?


Normalement oui. Je n'ai jamais vu de clé zonée et dans mention chez Wgs

----------


## eeepc35

ok, je confirme ca marche, en plus j'avais un coupon 5$ de WGS qui m'est tombé hier dans ma BAL  ::): 

et c'est une clé unique qui donne acces à tous les DLC de Xcom 2, y compris War of the Chosen.

----------


## Florian L

> Et au milieu t'as un mec il essaye de remonter les pages et tout. . Encore merci a toi!


 Je tente d'apporter une certaine rigueur sur ce topic de débauchés  ::siffle:: 



Black River (Steam) à 0.69€ ald 6.99 via IndieGala

F.E.A.R  Bundle (Steam) à 5.15 € via Fanatical

----------


## Baalim

Un fast platformer en pixel art coincoin certified pour 1.59 €
https://store.steampowered.com/app/917290/Duck_Souls/

----------


## Kaede

On dirait une warp zone de Super Meat Boy transformée en jeu complet  ::): 

A noter que c'est le 2eme jeu du dev', dont je n'avais jamais entendu parler.

----------


## Visslar

> Gorogoa dont on m'a vanté les mérites à 8.24 € sur steam
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/557600/Gorogoa/


Ça reste encore deux fois plus cher que la version mobile.

----------


## GudulePremier

Le remake d'Outcast à 12€ chez https://www.chrono.gg/

----------


## Baalim

> Le remake d'Outcast à 12€ chez https://www.chrono.gg/


https://www.play-asia.com/outcast-se...tact/13/70c5iz

----------


## Baalim

Bombing bastards à 2.5€
https://www.gamersgate.com/DD-BBASTA...mbing-bastards

----------


## Magnarrok

Eh bah le titre de ce topic ! C'est *50 nuances de Baalim* ou quoi ? Le mec doit être amoureux secrètement c'est pas possible...

Encore 20 min pour avoir Dishonnored - Definitive Edition Steam sur Gamesplanet à 4,99€ !  ::o:

----------


## Flad

> Eh bah le titre de ce topic ! C'est *50 nuances de Baalim* ou quoi ? Le mec doit être amoureux secrètement c'est pas possible...
> 
> Encore 20 min pour avoir Dishonnored - Definitive Edition Steam à 4,99€ !


Y a rien de secret !

----------


## Baalim

> Eh bah le titre de ce topic ! C'est *50 nuances de Baalim* ou quoi ? Le mec doit être amoureux secrètement c'est pas possible...
> 
> Encore 20 min pour avoir Dishonnored - Definitive Edition Steam sur Gamesplanet à 4,99€ !


Je le soupçonne plutôt de vouloir me rappeler son vol d'OP et de me poursuivre de sa vengeance cross topic  ::ninja:: 

Le BTA Raging justice à 6.5€
https://www.gamersgate.com/DD-RAGING...raging-justice

----------


## M.Rick75

*Dragon Quest 11 Echoes of an elusive age* (les combattants de la destinée en fr...  ::|: ) sur Voidu.

36€46 avec le code promo BLUEWINTER ce qui me semble être son plus bas prix (je suis remonté de quelques pages pour checker si le bon plan avait déjà été posté. Rien vu mais désolé si c'est le cas).
https://www.voidu.com/en/dragon-ques...an-elusive-age

----------


## Oldnoobie

J'ai du mal à cerner son potentiel à décoter, à celui-là... Je manque sérieusement de temps pour y jouer mais Madame était accro à l'opus PS2, je le garde sur mes radars pour le moment... Je ne parviens pas à me faire une idée du "prix qu'il vaut" (surtout que par ailleurs de grands écarts existent : The Crew 2 ça vaut pas 15€, Forza Horizon 4 Ultimate ça mérite amplement ses 100€).

----------


## Baalim

> J'ai du mal à cerner son potentiel à décoter, à celui-là... Je manque sérieusement de temps pour y jouer mais Madame était accro à l'opus PS2, je le garde sur mes radars pour le moment... Je ne parviens pas à me faire une idée du "prix qu'il vaut" (surtout que par ailleurs de grands écarts existent : The Crew 2 ça vaut pas 15€, Forza Horizon 4 Ultimate ça mérite amplement ses 100€).


Si on se fie aux autres productions premium de bandai namco, ça risque de ne pas descendre en deçà de 15/20 € d'ici quelques mois.*


Sérieusement, IG, faites donc une pause.
https://www.indiegala.com/monday-mot...m-games-bundle

----------


## Epikoienkore

> J'ai du mal à cerner son potentiel à décoter, à celui-là... Je manque sérieusement de temps pour y jouer mais Madame était accro à l'opus PS2, je le garde sur mes radars pour le moment... Je ne parviens pas à me faire une idée du "prix qu'il vaut" (surtout que par ailleurs de grands écarts existent : The Crew 2 ça vaut pas 15€, Forza Horizon 4 Ultimate ça mérite amplement ses 100€).


Bah franchement, au vu de son niveau de finition, du plaisir apporté pour peu que tu aimes le genre, de l'histoire très chouette à suivre, de l'univers des DraQue et des mécaniques respectant parfaitement la série tout en les améliorant sur certains plans, et enfin de la durée de vie colossale (60/70h en ligne droite, près du double si tu veux plus ou moins tout faire), il vaut son prix de sortie, donc bon...

----------


## M.Rick75

Perso, je passe vraiment un bon moment dessus (et je suis pas particulièrement fan des jrpg à la base).
Je sais pas s'il va descendre beaucoup (genre aux promos de Noël de steam). Je pense qu'à 36€, ça va être le prix le plus bas pendant un moment. Par défaut, il est à un prix de jeu console (60€). Et longtemps, le moins cher, ça a été sur Greenmangaming autour de 43€.




> Si on se fie aux autres productions premium de bandai namco, ça risque de ne pas descendre en deçà de 15/20 € d'ici quelques mois. (...)


C'est un jeu Square Enix. J'imagine que le côté Toriyama/Dragon Ball t'as fait penser à Bandaï Namco.

----------


## Baalim

> Perso, je passe vraiment un bon moment dessus (et je suis pas particulièrement fan des jrpg à la base).
> Je sais pas s'il va descendre beaucoup (genre aux promos de Noël de steam). Je pense qu'à 36€, ça va être le prix le plus bas pendant un moment. Par défaut, il est à un prix de jeu console (60€). Et longtemps, le moins cher, ça a été sur Greenmangaming autour de 43€.
> 
> 
> C'est un jeu Square. J'imagine que le côté Toriyama/Dragon Ball t'as fait pensé à Bandaï Namco.


Ah, effectivement, j'étais pas réveillé  :Facepalm:

----------


## eeepc35

Et les jeux Square decotent un max.

----------


## Baalim

> Et les jeux Square decotent un max.


Pas tous. Regarde l'évolution de FF X/X-2 ou encore de FF XII.
On reste, dans le meilleur des cas aux alentours de 15/20 €


Soldes hebdomadaires chez GOG :
https://www.gog.com/promo/20181008_weekly_sale

Ça doit quand même être un peu violent de se remettre sur cyberia 1/2

----------


## Florian L

> Ça doit quand même être un peu violent de se remettre sur cyberia 1/2


Faut juste jouer beaucoup plus loin de l'écran  ::ninja::

----------


## Marmottas

> Ça doit quand même être un peu violent de se remettre sur cyberia 1/2


Tu as demandé à Kate Walker ?  ::P:  (Attention : blague d'initié)

----------


## erynnie

> Et les jeux _des studios occidentaux de_ Square decotent un max.


Fixed

----------


## Ruvon

Build your own tiny Bundle sur le Humble Store : achetez au moins trois jeux tinyBuild pour avoir 75% de réduc, quatre pour 78% et cinq pour 80%.

Bon la liste est pas transcendante par contre.

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/promo/tinybuild-byob

Je dirais (si vous les avez pas déjà malgré les bundles) The Final Station, Party Hard, Community Inc par curiosité, Mr Shifty, Speedrunners ou Guts and Glory... Rien d'indispensable non plus.

----------


## Graouu

> Et les jeux Square decotent un max.


La décote sur Nier automata fut très très longue..

----------


## Baalim

> La décote sur Nier automata fut très très longue..


Et encore. j'ai pas l'impression de l'avoir vu sous les 25/26 €

Goner à 2.5$
https://www.chrono.gg/

20XX à 8 €
https://store.steampowered.com/app/322110/20XX/

Farabel à 4.99€
Je viens de recevoir un coupon qui le fait tomber à 1.7€ au cas où
https://store.steampowered.com/app/364200/Farabel/

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Si une seconde personne veut un coupon pour Farabel, j'en ai recu un aussi  :;):

----------


## Florian L

Evolvation (Steam) Gratuit.

Évaluations récentes : très négatives
Toutes les évaluations : plutôt négatives.                         Après, il vient d'y avoir une maj, peut-être que les évaluations changeront.  ::unsure:: 


Stories Untold (Steam) à 2.49 €

----------


## Tenebris

> *Dragon Quest 11 Echoes of an elusive age* (les combattants de la destinée en fr... ) sur Voidu.
> 
> 36€46 avec le code promo BLUEWINTER ce qui me semble être son plus bas prix (je suis remonté de quelques pages pour checker si le bon plan avait déjà été posté. Rien vu mais désolé si c'est le cas).
> https://www.voidu.com/en/dragon-ques...an-elusive-age


Je...je... mon Dieu, j'a craqué  :Facepalm:  Je pourrai pas y jouer avant 1-2 mois mais à ce prix là, j'ai pas résisté.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> Stories Untold (Steam) à 2.49 €


C'est quoi comme genre de jeu ? J'ai vu que ça en parlait pas mal à un moment mais au final j'ai aucune idée de ce que c'est

----------


## Orkestra

Plus ou moins un jeu d'aventure textuel et d'énigme mais avec quand même des décors en 3D et un peu d'exploration par moment. C'est très court, l'ambiance est vraiment bien au début mais le dernier chapitre m'a beaucoup déçu.




> Dans l'épisode précédent j'étais amoureux de l'ambiance du jeu, du côté nouvelle en jeu-vidéo de ce jeu à épisode, qu'en est-il après avoir terminé le quatrième et dernier épisode ? Attention, spoilers !
> 
> Et bien le soufflé est un peu retombé malheureusement : j'avais bien remarqué que les épisodes précédents racontaient un peu plus que ce qu'ils voulaient bien montrer au premier abord (typiquement, 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> l'accident de voiture qu'on entr'aperçoit à la fin du troisième épisode
> 
> ...


À ce prix là et si le genre peut te sembler intéressant, ça vaut peut-être le coup au moins pour les trois premiers chapitres  ::):

----------


## Ruvon

>observer_ à 10,35€ sur Fanatical : https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/observer

----------


## Carnod

> Plus ou moins un jeu d'aventure textuel et d'énigme mais avec quand même des décors en 3D et un peu d'exploration par moment. C'est très court, l'ambiance est vraiment bien au début mais le dernier chapitre m'a beaucoup déçu.
> 
> 
> 
> À ce prix là et si le genre peut te sembler intéressant, ça vaut peut-être le coup au moins pour les trois premiers chapitres


totalement d'accord avec cette review. C'était top jusqu'a que ça le soit beaucoup moins. Mais ça vaut le coup quand meme.

----------


## Ruvon

> Evolvation (Steam) Gratuit.
> 
> Évaluations récentes : très négatives
> Toutes les évaluations : plutôt négatives.                         Après, il vient d'y avoir une maj, peut-être que les évaluations changeront. €


Les reviews négatives viennent en partie de ce problème :




> long story short: to get rid of illegally sold keys the dev banned all keys by mistake, including those purchased/obtained legitly.
> 
> lots of users posted negative reviews because they got upset, the dev commented their reviews with this statement:
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I made an honest and accidental mistake in revoking all keys, which also caused the lost key in your case. To fix that I am doing everything I can. E.g. contacting Steam, Trying to make the game free, setup an mail account Whitelist on SG etc. It was never my intention.
> 
> Please see my complete statement here:
> ...


En gros le mec dit s'être planté, avoir révoqué toutes les clés même celles achetées légalement et que pour se faire pardonner il passait le jeu en gratuit. Les évaluations ont déjà commencé à changer, avec les reviews négatives pour cette raison qui disparaissent. Il en reste pas mal qui évaluent négativement le jeu pour d'autres raisons quand même.

Bon, depuis il est en galère parce que ses serveurs tiennent pas la charge des 180 000 utilisateurs qui ont tenté de se connecter en même temps, mais il essaie de régler ça en augmentant leur capacité.

Je sais pas du tout ce que vaut le jeu mais au moins le mec est actif  ::ninja:: 




> Stories Untold (Steam) à 2.49 €





> Plus ou moins un jeu d'aventure textuel et d'énigme mais avec quand même des décors en 3D et un peu d'exploration par moment. C'est très court, l'ambiance est vraiment bien au début mais le dernier chapitre m'a beaucoup déçu.
> 
> À ce prix là et si le genre peut te sembler intéressant, ça vaut peut-être le coup au moins pour les trois premiers chapitres


Ouais, le dernier chapitre est moins réussi et manque de subtilité, mais il a le mérite de donner une cohérence scénaristique. Ça aurait pu être fait de façon moins forcée mais dans les autres chapitres, tu n'as pas non plus trop ton mot à dire sur ce qu'il faut faire, donc je n'ai pas trouvé la fin plus dirigiste que les autres parties. Personnellement ça ne m'a pas gâché le jeu, qui a des qualités et des défauts qui se voient plus à mesure que tu progresses dans le jeu.

Mais je comprends que quand la fin est moins bien que le début, on reste sur sa faim.

2,49€, ça me semble honnête et c'est une expérience rafraîchissante pour qui veut essayer autre chose que sauter sur des champis, sauver le monde ou mettre des headshots à des zombies.

----------


## Baalim

The blob 1 & 2 à 6.59€ l'unité.
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/de-blob-2

Le dernier inner world à 6.5€
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games...ast-wind-monk/

----------


## Gorillaz

1 jour pour choper sleeping dogs à 4,49€
Franchement de bons souvenirs, à faire pour les amateurs de GTA like

----------


## Marcarino

XCOM 2: War of the Chosen à 16,97€
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games...of-the-chosen/

----------


## Baalim

Cook, serve, delicious 2 à 5$
https://www.chrono.gg/

Une nouvelle préco build a bundle chez groupees
https://groupees.com/bab44

10 jeux ou trucs vaguement assimilés pour 1.5$

Je ne vous dis pas la gueule du premier jeu.
https://store.steampowered.com/app/8...ic_Furry_Duel/

----------


## Ruvon

> Les reviews négatives viennent en partie de ce problème :
> 
> 
> 
> En gros le mec dit s'être planté, avoir révoqué toutes les clés même celles achetées légalement et que pour se faire pardonner il passait le jeu en gratuit. Les évaluations ont déjà commencé à changer, avec les reviews négatives pour cette raison qui disparaissent. Il en reste pas mal qui évaluent négativement le jeu pour d'autres raisons quand même.
> 
> Bon, depuis il est en galère parce que ses serveurs tiennent pas la charge des 180 000 utilisateurs qui ont tenté de se connecter en même temps, mais il essaie de régler ça en augmentant leur capacité.
> 
> Je sais pas du tout ce que vaut le jeu mais au moins le mec est actif


On en sait plus sur cette affaire et ses conséquences :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...-are-exploding

----------


## Ruvon

Peregrin à 3€ soit -80% sur Steam.

Thumper à 5€ soit -75% sur Steam.

----------


## Kaede

> Thumper à 5€ soit -75% sur Steam.


Son lowest.
Très tentant, mais _patient gaming_, tout ça ...

----------


## Ruvon

> Son lowest.
> Très tentant, mais _patient gaming_, tout ça ...


Tout comme Peregrin, si on excepte un passage dans un "bundle" GreenManGaming apparemment.

----------


## FB74

*Discovery Pack* sur Humble Bundle:
https://www.humblebundle.com/games/discovery-pack

10$ "fixe".

----------


## Wolverine

Pas trop mal le bundle à un seul palier

War for the Overworld + DLC: Heart of Gold
Osiris: New Dawn
Kentucky Route Zero Season Pass Edition
RWBY: Grimm Eclipse
Phantom Brave PC
Tricky Towers

----------


## Baalim

> Tout comme Peregrin, si on excepte un passage dans un "bundle" GreenManGaming apparemment.


Il était effectivement dans un bundle récent à 10€.

Phantom brave était un très bon.nippon ichi mais il était déjà très moche sur ps2

----------


## Ruvon

> Stories Untold (Steam) à 2.49 €


Vu qu'on en parlait :




> Par les mêmes devs que Stories Untold, Observation, édité par Devolver :
> 
> https://www.relyonhorror.com/latest-...al-observation

----------


## odji

> Cook, serve, delicious 2 à 5$
> https://www.chrono.gg/
> 
> Une nouvelle préco build a bundle chez groupees
> https://groupees.com/bab44
> 
> 10 jeux ou trucs vaguement assimilés pour 1.5$
> 
> Je ne vous dis pas la gueule du premier jeu.
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/8...ic_Furry_Duel/


les 2 autres tetes d'affiche de ce bab44:
Retro Sphere  https://store.steampowered.com/app/783920/Retro_Sphere/
Rio Rex https://store.steampowered.com/app/868830/Rio_Rex/

----------


## Baalim

> les 2 autres tetes d'affiche de ce bab44:
> Retro Sphere  https://store.steampowered.com/app/783920/Retro_Sphere/
> Rio Rex https://store.steampowered.com/app/868830/Rio_Rex/


Rio rex a l'air tellement pourri qu'il me le faut  ::wub:: 

Énième promo Bandai namco
https://www.wingamestore.com/showcase/Bandai-Sale/

Gears of war 4 à 16€. Mouais
https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/p/ge...4/9nblggh4pbbm

----------


## Florian L

Via deala..;
_Edit : Instant Gaming_ (=Site gris)
Code pour Baisse de prix chez Voidu avec le code :  BLUEWINTER

Valable par exemple sur : 
Dragon Ball FighterZ  (19.91€ au final)
Dragon Ball FighterZ – FighterZ Edition  (31.54€ au final)
Dragon Ball FighterZ – Ultimate Edition  (36.50€ au final)
Little Nightmares  (3.98€ au final)
Little Nightmares Complete Edition (5.97€ au final)

Le prix est donc préférentiel par rapport à la promo Bandai de chez Wingamestore indiqué par Baalim. Je pense que le même catalogue est en promo, mais je n'ai point vérifié.

----------


## Getz

Ruiner à 7.99€ sur Steam

----------


## pesos

> Via deala..;
> Middle-earth-shadow-of-mordor-GOTY (Steam) à 4.02 € via  Instant Gaming (6 ex restants)
> 
> Code pour Baisse de prix chez Voidu avec le code :  BLUEWINTER
> 
> Valable par exemple sur : 
> Dragon Ball FighterZ  (19.91€ au final)
> Dragon Ball FighterZ – FighterZ Edition  (31.54€ au final)
> Dragon Ball FighterZ – Ultimate Edition  (36.50€ au final)
> ...


Les sites marché gris c'est pas trop le genre ici  :;):

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Little Nightmares  (3.98€ au final)
> Little Nightmares Complete Edition (5.97€ au final)
> 
> Le prix est donc préférentiel par rapport à la promo Bandai de chez Wingamestore indiqué par Baalim. Je pense que le même catalogue est en promo, mais je n'ai point vérifié.


Bordel, c'est moins cher de me racheter l'edition complete si je veux les DLCS que d'acheter les DLCs ou le season pass  :Cell:

----------


## sebarnolds

> Bordel, c'est moins cher de me racheter l'edition complete si je veux les DLCS que d'acheter les DLCs ou le season pass


C'est clair, c'est le problème sur tous les jeux. Les DLCs sont rarement en grosse promo alors qu'une GOTY ou Complete l'est plus.

----------


## FB74

> Bordel, c'est moins cher de me racheter l'edition complete si je veux les DLCS que d'acheter les DLCs ou le season pass


J'ai aussi ce problème.




Ma solution c'est de ne plus jouer.  ::ninja::

----------


## odji

IG hump 63: https://www.indiegala.com/indiegala-...m-games-bundle

il y a cube life, ca me dit vaguement qqchose..

----------


## Mamadou

> Bordel, c'est moins cher de me racheter l'edition complete si je veux les DLCS que d'acheter les DLCs ou le season pass


C'est pensé pour permettre de faire des dons à des canards radins avides de jeux gratuits  ::ninja::

----------


## Herr Peter

> IG hump 63: https://www.indiegala.com/indiegala-...m-games-bundle
> 
> il y a cube life, ca me dit vaguement qqchose..


Attention à ne pas confondre avec l'excellent Cube World, qui d'ailleurs sortira en version 1.0 à la fin du moins prochain.

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> C'est pensé pour permettre de faire des dons à des canards radins avides de jeux gratuits


Sauf que tu ne peux pas donner le jeu de base si t'achetes l'edition complete il me semble :/ (A la limite, ca me ferait me sentir moins mal, j'ai eu le jeu de base par un canard et j'ai l'impression d'avoir gaspillé sa clé si je reprends le jeu de base pour les DLCs)

----------


## Baalim

> Attention à ne pas confondre avec l'excellent Cube World, qui d'ailleurs sortira en version 1.0 à la fin du moins prochain.


Sans déconner ???
 Vu le peu de signes de vie que donnait ce projet, j'avais fini par renoncer à tout espoir.

----------


## Herr Peter

Je plaisantais, bien évidemment. Je crois que le projet est malheureusement mort et enterré.

----------


## Baalim

> Je plaisantais, bien évidemment. Je crois que le projet est malheureusement mort et enterré.


Salaud !  :Emo:

----------


## Florian L

> Les sites marché gris c'est pas trop le genre ici


et flute, je pensais avoir déjà vu du Instant gaming par ici ... j'ai pas vérifié. .

Reste dans mon poste le code pour Voidu  :;):

----------


## banditbandit

Le fabuleux Dragon's Dogma: Dark Arisen à 8.99 € sur steam.

Peut-être pas son lowest mais le meilleur investissement possible.

----------


## Valenco

> Le fabuleux Dragon's Dogma: Dark Arisen à 8.99 € sur steam.
> 
> Peut-être pas son lowest mais le meilleur investissement possible.


Ho oui ! Prenez-le.

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Ho oui ! Prenez-le.


Mon backlog dit non  :tired:

----------


## Stelarc

> Mon backlog dit non


T'as qu'à avoir du goût et ne jouer qu'aux bons jeux. ::ninja::

----------


## pesos

> Mon backlog dit non


+1 je me suis tâté, et puis en fait non.

----------


## Gorillaz

Arg, non arrêtez ! Déjà que je sais pas en quelle année je finirai Divinity Original Sin 1 ...  ::unsure::

----------


## Ruvon

Daily Deal Fanatical :

Civilization 6 tout complet, avec DLC et tout, pour 22,39€ au lieu de 79,99€.

https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/si...-vi-deluxe-new

A titre personnel, je ne vois pas comment m'intéresser à cet opus, mais ça peut intéresser des gens.

----------


## FB74

Toujours chez Fanatical, le *8 bit bundle* à 10.55 euros:
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...omplete-bundle




> 8 bit Armies + DLC Guardians Campaign
> 8 bit Hordes
> 8 bit Invaders

----------


## FB74

*Nintendo 2DS* (bleue) à 49.90 euros chez "Uncle Jeans" (je ne connais pas cette boutique):
https://www.dealabs.com/bons-plans/c...eunoir-1314631

----------


## banditbandit

C'est comme Oncle Benz...  ::trollface::

----------


## KaiN34

> Le fabuleux Dragon's Dogma: Dark Arisen à 8.99 € sur steam.
> 
> Peut-être pas son lowest mais le meilleur investissement possible.





> Ho oui ! Prenez-le.





> Mon backlog dit non


Il a dit pareil au début et puis je l'ai un peu menacé et il a changé d'avis.  :Sweat:

----------


## Yves Signal

Boarf, joué 10 heures puis oublié, passez votre chemin, y a pas grand chose à voir  ::lol::

----------


## akaraziel

> Boarf, joué 10 heures puis oublié, passez votre chemin, y a pas grand chose à voir


Trop pas, j'y suis en ce moment et c'est très fun DDDA. Y'a des défauts évidemment (et pas qu'un peu) mais ça reste cool à jouer. Cf mon modeste retour sur le topic des jeux finis (pour la partie jeu de base, me reste l'extension à faire).

----------


## Florian L

Final Fantasy XV Windows edition (Steam) à 24.99 € (Historical low à 21.99€).

Transistor (Steam) à 4.19 € (Historical low à 2.84€).

----------


## odji

gogo limited 79 tres mixé:
https://www.gogobundle.com/latest/bu...ndlelimited-79

il ya pugb-nite! du VR, du rpg pur chinois, un jeu de carte, un transfuge de groupees (dojini),The Haunting of Billy et  du vieux, du deja vu... bon bref, du gros mix comme d'hab  :;):

----------


## odji

un bundle qui porte bien son nom chez IG:  burnout
https://www.indiegala.com/indiegala-...m-games-bundle


edit, heureusement chrono arrive a temps pour offrir 16% de reduc sur Yakuza zero! 
https://www.chrono.gg/

----------


## Baalim

Promo sur les jeux vr chez gmg
https://www.greenmangaming.com/vr-titles/

----------


## Ruvon

Frostpunk et les autres jeux 11bit en promo sur Steam : https://store.steampowered.com/sale/11bit/

Et donc Frostpunk à 21,89€, pas son lowest.

Pareil chez Iceberg : https://store.steampowered.com/sale/iceberg

Et ce serait "The International Day of the Girl Child", donc pouf, promos : https://store.steampowered.com/sale/dayofthegirl/

Edith Finch, Her Story, The Next Big Thing...

----------


## Baalim

Vermintide 2 à 12$
https://www.wingamestore.com/product...-Vermintide-2/

Et soldes pqube

https://www.wingamestore.com/showcas...-Limited-Sale/

----------


## Jughurta

*Deus Ex Mankind Divided* qui tombe à 3.57€ chez Greenmangaming, il y a aussi les DLC à -80%.

----------


## Hilikkus

XCOM 2 Complete pack (avec War of The Chosen entre autres) à 29,99€ sur GamesPlanet

----------


## Magnarrok

> *Deux Ex Mankind Divided* qui tombe à 3.57€ chez Greenmangaming, il y a aussi les DLC à -80%.


'a marche pas m'ssieur l'url :

http://Deus Ex: Mankind Divided - Digital Deluxe Edition :D

----------


## Florian L

> Baisse de prix chez Voidu avec le code :  *BLUEWINTER*


 Petit rappel, avant que ça passe dans les tréfonds du topic.
Par exemple, cela donne FrostPunk à 19.91€, passant ainsi sous les 20€ (Historical low à 17.46).
C'est peut-être le moment, Getz  ::rolleyes:: 


Dungeon Keeper 2 à 1.79€ chez GOG

----------


## Baalim

Et encore un bundle foireux chez Indie Gala  :tired: 

https://www.indiegala.com/indiegala-...m-games-bundle

Ah ! un bundle asmodee chez Chrono.gg
https://www.chrono.gg/?=AsmodeeBundle

Avec notamment Twilight struggle

----------


## odji

groupees encore: https://groupees.com/6er6  (dispo dans 8heures, 4 jeux, 2 albums)

quelques anciens: https://groupees.com/6er5 https://groupees.com/6er4 https://groupees.com/6er3

----------


## Florian L

Disney Week chez GOG



SW Kotor ou Kotor II à 3.49, du SW lego, de l'indiana jones, Secret of the Monkey Island, etc

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> Disney Week chez GOG
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2018/10/13/d53...8f716b5a96.jpg
> 
> SW Kotor ou Kotor II à 3.49, du SW lego, de l'indiana jones, Secret of the Monkey Island, etc


Ça reste encore trop haut pour Le Roi L'on et Aladdin... Zut...

----------


## Baalim

Pour ceux qui ont loupé la promo GMG, worlds of FF à 17.6€

https://store.steampowered.com/app/5...FINAL_FANTASY/

Raging justice à 5.6€
https://uk.gamesplanet.com/game/ragi...m-key--3647-1?

----------


## sebarnolds

> Ça reste encore trop haut pour Le Roi L'on et Aladdin... Zut...


Idem, les promos sont encore un peu trop légères. J'ai envie d'y rejouer mais je sais que je risque de laisser tomber face à la difficulté. Je préfère donc attendre une bonne grosse promo.

----------


## Bibik

Promos Capcom week sur Gamesplanet avec *Monster Hunter World* à 39.99€ et 4€ de réduction supplémentaire avec le code ANIMESIA2018

EDIT planté sur le code, rectifié

----------


## Baalim

*Tekken 7 deluxe* à 16.86 € (vip) chez Humble  ::O: 

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/t...deluxe-edition

Les trois Tales of en bundle à 21.60 €
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/tales-of-bundle

SFV ps4 à 10 €
https://store.playstation.com/fr-fr/...5FULLGAME00000


Il pleut des loot boxes chez overwatch :

1 loot box halloween en se connectant,
1 loot box dans le dernier humble bundle
1 loot box gratuite sur twitch prime.


Un pack pack Pirate de la Mer Égée pour AC Odyssey sur twitch prime.

----------


## odji

2 bundles en promo sur le store d'humble:


les tales of https://www.humblebundle.com/store/tales-of-bundle
whale rock https://www.humblebundle.com/store/whale-rock-bundle

dispo: https://groupees.com/6er6
Redneck rampage,  in the dark, castle of venia, Dead Dust et 2 albums de piou-piou...

----------


## Gordor

Sérieusement ? Castle of venia...

----------


## pipoop

T'aurais préféré Castle of vania? Un vampire timide bois sa dose de sang en infusion et c'est toi valeureuse SJW féministe qui doit lui expliquer avec fermeté avec que son attitude patriarcale de suceur d'hemoglobine c'est mal m'voyez

----------


## akaraziel

Ah cool, y'a We Are The Dwarves dans le lot dans l'HB Whale Rock, du coup ça m'a permis de voir qu'il était vendu pour moins de 3e. Justement je gardais un oeil dessus.  ::):

----------


## eeepc35

Tekken 7, c'est la version complete  ::):  Raison de plus pour pas acheter SC en Day 1  ::):

----------


## erynnie

C'est la deluxe, c'est à dire le jeu de base + le season pass 1 (2 perso + des conneries), par contre pas de season pass 2.
Lequel est à 19 € chez Voidu avec BLUEWINTER... c'est à dire plus cher que le jeu chez Humble   ::wacko::

----------


## Baalim

> C'est la deluxe, c'est à dire le jeu de base + le season pass 1 (2 perso + des conneries), par contre pas de season pass 2.
> Lequel est à 19 € chez Voidu avec BLUEWINTER... c'est à dire plus cher que le jeu chez Humble


J'avais hésité à préciser parce que sérieusement, 2 personnages supplémentaires, ça donne un season's pass chez Namco ?  :tired:

----------


## eeepc35

ah oui, je viens de voir ...

bon, ben c'est deja ca.

----------


## Olima

> Sérieusement ? Castle of venia...


Vivement Metro:Ide, Ghoule Sènegoste et Mes Gamannes  des mêmes développeurs.

----------


## nova

2 game c'est fiable comme site ? il est référence sur Isthereanydeal .

Ce nom ne me dit rien pourtant, c'est récent ?

----------


## madgic

> 2 game c'est fiable comme site ? il est référence sur Isthereanydeal .
> 
> Ce nom ne me dit rien pourtant, c'est récent ?


Oui c'est fiable, il est même référencé dans les revendeurs chez Ubisoft.

----------


## Baalim

> 2 game c'est fiable comme site ? il est référence sur Isthereanydeal .
> 
> Ce nom ne me dit rien pourtant, c'est récent ?


Tout comme Madgic. le site est effectivement référencé depuis quelques temps sur Itad et a l'air crédible. Après, j'ai jamais commandé chez eux.

----------


## nova

Merci pour vos réponses. Je vais surement commander chez eux , ils sont les moins chers sur certaines références.

----------


## NaliReverse

J'ai commandé hier chez eux, aucun problème.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Flad.  :Perfect:

----------


## odji

retour de qumaron chez IG... avec un jolie piege:  ce n'est pas le jeu mais un coupon pour le jeu tropico5 :/  ils sont fort ces italiens...
https://www.indiegala.com/qumaron-steam-games-bundle

----------


## Ruvon

> retour de qumaron chez IG... avec un jolie piege:  ce n'est pas le jeu mais un coupon pour le jeu tropico5 :/  ils sont fort ces italiens...
> https://www.indiegala.com/qumaron-steam-games-bundle


Oldnoobie, un jeu de mots avec Qumaron et ce genre de pratique commerciale de merde, s'il te plait ?

Merci d'avance !

----------


## Oldnoobie

J'ai pas osé, là comme ça c'est tellement facile qu'il y a vraiment aucun mérite...
Allez, c'était évident que c'était une arnaque : on n'a jamais vu une personne avec à la fois le Qumaron et tropPQ.

----------


## odji

2 autres pour la route:

https://www.gogobundle.com/latest/bu...ndleundated-11
les shoot'em'up sont sympas pour ceux qui les ont ratés.

https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/party-hard-bundle
jeu + downloadable content

----------


## Baalim

Ni no kuni (non, pas de calembours) toujours moins cher à 25€.

https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/ni-n...am-key--3373-1

M'enfin, avec DQ XI disponible sur pc  ::siffle:: 


Ac Odyssey offert pour l'achat dun ssd :
https://www.amazon.fr/b?ie=UTF8&node=15798900031

J'en avais déjà parlé à l'époque mais, maintenant, je sais que le jeu est excellent.

170 € pour le 1 To et ACO notamment.

Super bomberman R à 15€ sur ps4
https://store.playstation.com/fr-fr/...INGAME00000000

----------


## Tenebris

> Ac Odyssey offert pour l'achat dun ssd :
> https://www.amazon.fr/b?ie=UTF8&node=15798900031
> 
> J'en avais déjà parlé à l'époque mais, maintenant, je sais que le jeu est excellent.


C'est ce qu'on peut appeler une offre Assassd's Creed  ::ninja::

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Tu vois Oldnoobie, je t'avais dit que tes cours de calembours étaient trop chers, t'es fier du résultat ?

----------


## Oldnoobie

Ah mais il est dans mes cours du soir celui-là. Seulement c'est un première année. C'est con parce qu'avec un "c'est la version OdysSSD", il aurait ptet eu la moyenne.

----------


## Tenebris

> Ah mais il est dans mes cours du soir celui-là. Seulement c'est un première année. C'est con parce qu'avec un "c'est la version OdysSSD", il aurait ptet eu la moyenne.


D'ailleurs, c'est quand les prochains partiels?  ::siffle::

----------


## Baalim

Promotions axées jeux de plateau chez Humble avec notamment chaos reborn à 2.66 €
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/promo/tabletop-sale

----------


## Ruvon

Petite liste suite aux soldes du lundi sur Steam (tous historical low) :

Reigns: Her Majesty à 1,49€

The Curious Expedition à 7,49€

The Wardrobe à 5,99€

Distorsions à 5,87€

Rogue Quest: The Vault of the Lost Tyrant à 1,15€

Regions of Ruins à 2,99€

Bad Dream: Coma à 1,79€

Plus des milliards de jeux qui pourront aller droit dans les poubelles de Steam de Kahn à même pas 50 centimes et qui finiront de toute façon dans des bundles ouzbèkes, mais ceux-là je laisse Baalim en parler.

Chacun son créneau  ::ninja:: 

Sur le Humble Store, au delà des promos sur les adaptations de jeux de plateau, on peut trouver :

Get Even à 7,49€

Destination Primus Vita à 4,62€

et surtout Nine Parchments à 7,99€

Ah, ne pas oublier Kathy Rain à 2,59€ sur Chrono.gg pour les deux du fond qui ne l'ont pas récupéré en bundle.

----------


## Ouamdu

Shadow of the Tomb Raider passe sous les 40 euros sur Steam.

----------


## Baalim

Humm... je me demande bien qui a été le premier à parler de distorsions sur ce Topic  ::siffle:: 

Cela dit, de très bonne nouvelle pour the wardrobe pour lequel je tendais une promo conséquente depuis la sortie.

Vous n'avez pas les sous pour Alien isolation ? Coup de pot phantaruk est à 1€

https://store.steampowered.com/app/468930/Phantaruk/

----------


## Magnarrok

> Shadow of the Tomb Raider passe sous les 40 euros sur Steam.


Déjà ? Bon c'est une bonne nouvelle pour ceux qui attendent (comme moi vu que j'ai 0 temps de jv  ::o: ) mais c'est qu'il doit pas si bien se vendre... ?

----------


## Yves Signal

> Petite liste suite aux soldes du lundi sur Steam (tous historical low) :
> Reigns: Her Majesty à 1,49€


Sur ce bon conseil je suis allé le prendre sur le Play Store : 0.99€ sur devices androids.  ::love::

----------


## M.Rick75

> (...) AC Odyssey offert pour l'achat d'un ssd : https://www.amazon.fr/b?ie=UTF8&node=15798900031 (...) 170 € pour le 1 To et ACO notamment. (...)


J'ai l'impression de faire une confession honteuse... :Emo:  Je crois que je vais profiter de l'offre et acheter mon premier SSD.
Ouais, bon.

Mais du coup, je me demandais pour la connectique.
Je vais prendre celui là pour le coller en interne dans ma tour (est-ce que je vais pouvoir le visser sur les racks que j'ai ?) *WD Blue 1TB 3D NAND Internal SSD 2.5" SATA*

Quand je vois que l'arrière est comme ça (si c'est le bon modèle en photo, celui du haut):



Est-ce que je vais pouvoir le brancher à un cable Sata comme ça: 



Merci pour vos lumières.

----------


## scritche

C'est marqué, SATA, donc oui. 
Pour la fixation, cela dépend de ta tour, certaines n'ont pas d'emplacement prévu et il faut un adaptateur 2.5->3,5 ou tu peux même laisser traîner au fond si tu bouges pas ta tour, que ca tire pas sur les câbles et si ça vibre pas, le temps d'en trouver un.

----------


## FB74

Si tu prends le modèle SATA 2.5" ( et pas le modèle M.2), aucun souci pour utiliser ton câble.

Dans une tour, tu as toujours des emplacements 2.5" (sauf si vraiment la tour est ancienne), au pire tu peux poser le SSD (comme il n'y a pas de pièces mobiles, ça ne craint rien) ou acheter des rails/ rack pour un passage 2.5" -> 3.5".



Grillé:  :Emo:

----------


## M.Rick75

Ok. Je verrais pour l'adaptateur au besoin. Merci.

----------


## eeepc35

Et c'est bien ?

https://www.amazon.fr/Western-Digita...dp/B073SBQMCX/

----------


## FB74

> Et c'est bien ?
> 
> https://www.amazon.fr/Western-Digita...dp/B073SBQMCX/


Ni meilleur, ni pire, c'est juste que tu bénéficies du jeu offert avec.

----------


## Mamadou

Personnellement je me suis toujours référé à ce benchmark. Mais en gros chez les principaux fabricant pour un prix équivalent c'est kifkif

----------


## FB74

> Personnellement je me suis toujours référé à ce benchmark. Mais en gros chez les principaux fabricant pour un prix équivalent c'est kifkif


En fait, tu as des benchmarks qui peuvent donner des différences, mais après tu as l'usage courant, et les SSD sont quand même assez proches, en tout cas loin devant un DD classique.

Sur le marché, à part tomber sur un vieux modèle, il n'y a pas vraiment de mauvais SSD. La seule chose qui reste c'est la fiabilité éventuelle et la garantie.

----------


## acdctabs

Faut juste penser à le défragmenter souvent pour qu'il reste performant  ::ninja::

----------


## FB74

> Faut juste penser à le défragmenter souvent pour qu'il reste performant


 :Cell: 

Pour ceux qui ne le savent pas, PAS de défragmentation avec un SSD, d'ailleurs W10 l'a remplacé par "l'optimisation" (application du Trim pour libérer l'espace plus utilisé).

----------


## Stelarc

Avec les SSD la règle c'est de ne rien faire. :B):

----------


## Baalim

Raw data, un des gros titres de la VR, est à 14.80 € chez GMG
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games/raw-data-pc/

----------


## Gorillaz

Eeeeeeeet je viens de comprendre le jeu de mots actuel en titre de topic
Merci Flad  :Gerbe:

----------


## Abzaarg

> Eeeeeeeet je viens de comprendre le jeu de mots actuel en titre de topic
> Merci Flad


Courage!!

----------


## Flad

> Eeeeeeeet je viens de comprendre le jeu de mots actuel en titre de topic
> Merci Flad


\o/

----------


## schouffy

Trop de spam et pas assez de bons plans, je montre l'exemple :
Get Even est à son lowest (-75%, 7,49€) sur le humble store. https://www.humblebundle.com/store/get-even

Certains disent que c'est la meilleure expérience narrative depuis SOMA.

----------


## Ruvon

> Trop de spam et pas assez de bons plans, je montre l'exemple :
> Get Even est à son lowest (-75%, 7,49€) sur le humble store. https://www.humblebundle.com/store/get-even
> 
> Certains disent que c'est la meilleure expérience narrative depuis SOMA.





> Get Even à 7,49€


"Trop de spam"  :tired:

----------


## Wolverine

> Trop de spam et pas assez de bons plans, je montre l'exemple :
> Get Even est à son lowest (-75%, 7,49€) sur le humble store. https://www.humblebundle.com/store/get-even
> 
> Certains disent que c'est la meilleure expérience narrative depuis SOMA.





> Petite liste suite aux soldes du lundi sur Steam (tous historical low) :
> Sur le Humble Store, au delà des promos sur les adaptations de jeux de plateau, on peut trouver :
> 
> *Get Even à 7,49€*


 ::ninja:: 

[EDIT] grillé

----------


## schouffy

Vous voyez on voit plus rien à cause de tout ce spam :mauvaisefoi:

désolé

----------


## Baalim

Windscape à 6$
https://www.chrono.gg/

----------


## Ouamdu

> Certains disent que c'est la meilleure expérience narrative depuis SOMA.


Awai ? J'en ai jamais entendu parler, intéressant !

----------


## madgic

Le Humble Bundle de cette semaine  ::sad::

----------


## Pragor

> Le Humble Bundle de cette semaine


En plus c'est même pas indiqué clairement mais ce ne sont que des licences de 12 mois.

----------


## FB74

D'où le fait que je n'ai rien posté.  :Tap:

----------


## Olima

Ah au passage, un "bon plan" de 3 dollars : j'ai pris le monthly pour Hollow Knight, puis je suis vite allé résilier l'abonnement pour pas oublier. Là paf, Humble me propose 3 dollars de réduction sur le prochain mois pour que je reste. (Bon je suis pas resté quand même, mais si quelqu'un veut économiser sur le mois prochain... )

----------


## Bibik

Oui c'est pas mal mais c'est comme les "offres" de monthly à 4$ qui tombent dans les boîtes mails de certains et pas d'autres : ça me parait random.

----------


## Baalim

Pour ceux qui ont des enfants, disney planes a 1.37€
https://www.gamersgate.com/DD-DPLANES/disney-planes

----------


## Baalim

Northguard à 13 €
https://www.dlgamer.com/fr/jeux/acheter-northgard-40702

Vermintide 2 : 11.20 €
https://fr.gamestore.razer.com/jeux/...-2-833162.html

Bonbon, gratos
https://aethericgames.itch.io/bonbon

----------


## Supergounou

> Bonbon, gratos
> https://aethericgames.itch.io/bonbon
> 
> https://youtu.be/jDQILXQNzw0


Wahou ça envoie du rêve  ::sad::

----------


## Baalim

> Wahou ça envoie du rêve


Ouais mais du rêve acidulé et gratos. Et ça, ça n'a plus de prix.

----------


## Valenco

> Pour ceux qui n'aiment pas les enfants, disney planes a 1.37€
> https://www.gamersgate.com/DD-DPLANES/disney-planes


Voilà.  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

Shocking news : un bundle de merde chez IG  ::O: 
https://www.indiegala.com/indie-tekkers-steam-bundle

----------


## RUPPY

> Bonbon, gratos
> https://aethericgames.itch.io/bonbon
> 
> https://youtu.be/jDQILXQNzw0


Un bon plan de pédophile ça... ::ninja::

----------


## odji

du lourd chez BS!  rime entre autre  :;): 

https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/origins-bundle

----------


## Oldnoobie

Rime uniquement, en fait...  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Ruvon

> du lourd chez BS!  rime entre autre 
> 
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/origins-bundle


Pas mal, en plus de Rime et Overfall, y a Remothered qui m'intrigue. Gloom a l'air sympa aussi.

Rebel Galaxy et Grey Goo sont pas mal non plus mais ont déjà été distribués en bundle donc si vous êtes des membres du fan club de Baalim vous devriez les avoir quelque part.

----------


## Baalim

River city ransom est pas mal du tout pour les amateurs de BTU/BTA malgré sa légère tendance au grind
Shuyan Saga, vanté par Lucretia, m'a moins emballé qu'attendu

Moins bon marché, Book of demons est à 10.90 €
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/book-of-demons

FF XV à 20.07 €
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games...fantasy-xv-pc/

----------


## Wolverine

Kingdom New Lands pour 3.5$ ou 5$ avec l'OST sur *Chrono.gg*

----------


## Ruvon

> Kingdom New Lands pour 3.5$ ou 5$ avec l'OST sur *Chrono.gg*


Je ne veux pas balancer mais je connais des gens qui le donnent  ::ninja:: 




> Shuyan Saga, vanté par Lucretia, m'a moins emballé qu'attendu


Si vous voulez en savoir plus sur Shuyan Saga :

https://twitter.com/HomecomingGames/...91060273246208

----------


## Baalim

Odin's sphere ps4 à 20€
https://store.playstation.com/fr-fr/...INSPHERELE0000

Bundle de comics pour gros dégénérés et autres rédacteurs de dystopeek.fr  ::trollface:: 

https://groupees.com/valiantuniverse

Edit : rhaaaa les cons !  :Boom: 
Pdf only ?  :Cryb:

----------


## Lucretia

> River city ransom est pas mal du tout pour les amateurs de BTU/BTA malgré sa légère tendance au grind
> Shuyan Saga, vanté par Lucretia, m'a moins emballé qu'attendu
> 
> Moins bon marché, Book of demons est à 10.90 €
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/book-of-demons
> 
> FF XV à 20.07 €
> https://www.greenmangaming.com/games...fantasy-xv-pc/


C'est l'aspect bande-dessinée animée qui m'avait plu. Contrairement à la plupart des visual novels qui me donnent envie de dormir, c'était très dynamique.
Et le système de combat en quelques mouvements à la souris est chouette aussi !
Mais c'est vrai qu'on sent que Shuyan Saga a été pensé pour être adapté en plusieurs jeux. La fin de ce jeu-ci est très abrupte, et vu les ventes probablement sans suite ni vraie fin.

----------


## Baalim

> C'est l'aspect bande-dessinée animée qui m'avait plu. Contrairement à la plupart des visual novels qui me donnent envie de dormir, c'était très dynamique.
> Et le système de combat en quelques mouvements à la souris est chouette aussi !
> Mais c'est vrai qu'on sent que Shuyan Saga a été pensé pour être adapté en plusieurs jeux. La fin de ce jeu-ci est très abrupte, et vu les ventes probablement sans suite ni vraie fin.


 À vrai dire c'est justement l'aspect combat et notamment l'absence de support manette qui m'a déçu  :;):

----------


## Harvester

> odin's sphere ps4 à 20€
> https://store.playstation.com/fr-fr/...inspherele0000
> 
> bundle de comics pour gros dégénérés et autres lecteurs de dystopeek.fr 
> 
> https://groupees.com/valiantuniverse
> 
> edit : Rhaaaa les cons ! 
> Pdf only ?


ftfy

----------


## lustucuit

> du lourd chez BS!  rime entre autre 
> 
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/origins-bundle


Le tier 2 est pas mal quand même, les bundles intéressants se font rares...

----------


## Baalim

Ah, enfin un bundle d'ebooks qui ne soient des diy à la con !

https://www.humblebundle.com/books/t...f-horror-books

Par contre, ça part un peu dans tous les sens et avec 2 tomes de l'excellent dragon head, les amateurs risquent de rester sur leur faim.

----------


## Flad

> Edit : rhaaaa les cons ! 
> Pdf only ?


Cool je sais quoi offrir aux généreux pour l'event de noël !

----------


## rduburo

Winter voices gratuit sur steam.

----------


## pipoop

Le undle avec un palier a 500$
Lolno

----------


## Carnod

> Odin's sphere ps4 à 20€
> https://store.playstation.com/fr-fr/...INSPHERELE0000
> 
> Bundle de comics pour gros dégénérés et autres rédacteurs de dystopeek.fr 
> 
> https://groupees.com/valiantuniverse
> 
> Edit : rhaaaa les cons ! 
> Pdf only ?


je vais attendre les films avec vincent gazoil.

----------


## FB74

> Ah, enfin un bundle d'ebooks qui ne soient des diy à la con !
> 
> https://www.humblebundle.com/books/t...f-horror-books
> 
> Par contre, ça part un peu dans tous les sens et avec 2 tomes de l'excellent dragon head, les amateurs risquent de rester sur leur faim.


Il parait qu'il y a même un ouvrage sur un gars qui aurait mal tourné après avoir eu un Atari ST dans sa jeunesse.
Il serait devenu un pervers psychopathe souffrant d'une collectionnite aigue sur Steam et autres bundles de jeux...  ::trollface:: 

Et quand on pense que ce n'était pas de la fiction.  ::O: 


 :Indeed:

----------


## Marmottas

> Il parait qu'il y a même un ouvrage sur un gars qui aurait mal tourné après avoir eu un Atari ST dans sa jeunesse.


Je corrige : acheter (le voler même / et que dire de ceux qui l'offraient !) un Atari ST, c'était déjà une preuve d'extrême perversion  ::P:

----------


## pesos

> Odin's sphere ps4 à 20€
> https://store.playstation.com/fr-fr/...INSPHERELE0000


Je le vends au même prix pour ceux qui préfèrent les boîtes  ::trollface::

----------


## FB74

> Je corrige : acheter (le voler même / et que dire de ceux qui l'offraient !) un Atari ST, c'était déjà une preuve d'extrême perversion


Et de nos jours, ça coûte cher à la sécu les traitements pour les ST addicts... entre les médicaments et les stages en centres spécialisés.  :Tap: 


Mais il semblerait qu'une thérapie à base d'Amiga serait très efficace...  ::trollface::

----------


## Valenco

::lol:: 

Putain les mecs ! Il faudrait éditer un livre avec  vos dialogues. Perso, je l'achète direct !

----------


## banditbandit

T'en trouves plein du même acabit dans les sectes.

----------


## Baalim

> Putain les mecs ! Il faudrait éditer un livre avec  vos dialogues. Perso, je l'achète direct !


Un livre écrit par des pourritures d'amigaïstes dans l'espoir de propager leur idéologie abjecte... Ça existe et ça s'appelle le necronomicon.



Le très rigolo Duck game en 4-pack à 14 € et des brouettes.
https://store.steampowered.com/app/312530/Duck_Game/

----------


## Florian L

Metal Gear Triple Pack (Steam) à 3.99 €, via GMG

Contient :
    Metal Gear Rising: Revengeance
    Metal Gear Solid V: Ground Zeroes
    Metal Gear Solid V: The Phantom Pain


Castlevania Triple Pack (Steam) à 2.99€, via GMG
Contient :
    Castlevania: Lords of Shadow - Mirror of Fate HD
    Castlevania: Lords of Shadow - Ultimate Edition
    Castlevania: Lords of Shadow 2 Digital Bundle

----------


## Hyeud

> Metal Gear Triple Pack (Steam) à 3.99 €, via GMG
> https://images.greenmangaming.com/24...93058c82cd.jpg
> Contient :
>     Metal Gear Rising: Revengeance
>     Metal Gear Solid V: Ground Zeroes
>     Metal Gear Solid V: The Phantom Pain


Tu sais si c'est 3 clés différentes ?

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Phantom Pain à 4 balles  ::blink:: 

PRENEZ !

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Metal Gear Triple Pack (Steam) à 3.99 €, via GMG
> https://images.greenmangaming.com/24...93058c82cd.jpg
> Contient :
>     Metal Gear Rising: Revengeance
>     Metal Gear Solid V: Ground Zeroes
>     Metal Gear Solid V: The Phantom Pain


Oh c'est tentant ça !!

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Tu sais si c'est 3 clés différentes ?


D'après Dealabs c'est 3 clés séparées
EDIT: je viens de le prendre, je confirme que c'est bien 3 clés distinctes.

----------


## Magnarrok

Monkey Island 1&2 Special Edition à 1,15€ sur Gamergate !

Il y aussi un pack LucasArts avec Dig, Loom, Indiana Jones Fates of Atlantis et Last Crusade pour 0,78€ !

Des vieilleries mais c'est toujours sympa.

----------


## Baalim

> Monkey Island 1&2 Special Edition à 1,15€ sur Gamergate !
> 
> Il y aussi un pack LucasArts avec Dig, Loom, Indiana Jones Fates of Atlantis et Last Crusade pour 0,78€ !
> 
> Des vieilleries mais c'est toujours sympa.




Dans le genre sympathique, il y a également plein de vieux jeux lego et split/second à 1.37 € et ce pack à 3.95 €

https://www.gamersgate.com/DD-DISNEY...adventure-pack

Disney Alice in Wonderland
Disney Epic Mickey 2: The Power of Two
Disney G-Force
Disney TRON: Evolution
Disney Universe
LEGO® Pirates of the Caribbean: The Video Game
Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End


Tron 2.0 à 0.82 €. Idem pour thrillville.
https://www.gamersgate.com/DD-TRON20/tron-20

Aladin à 2.27 €
https://www.gamersgate.com/DD-DISNEY...isney-s-aladin

C'est du jamais vu pour les tarifs disney

https://www.gamersgate.com/games?prio=discount&q=disney

A noter aussi Battlezone 98 redux et son dlc pour 5.75 €
https://www.gamersgate.com/DD-BATTLE...dyssey-edition

----------


## FB74

*Zombie Army Trilogy* Gratos, attention version non Steam:
https://www.gamesessions.com/zz/Game/ZombieArmyTrilogy

>> https://www.dealabs.com/bons-plans/z...ialise-1322165
Y jouer 5 minutes.

----------


## Gorillaz

> *Zombie Army Trilogy* Gratos, attention version non Steam:
> https://www.gamesessions.com/zz/Game/ZombieArmyTrilogy
> 
> >> https://www.dealabs.com/bons-plans/z...ialise-1322165
> Y jouer 5 minutes.


Ptain trop compliqué, ça implique de dl le jeu ET de trouver 5 min pour le lancer.
Ya encore des gens qui ont le temps ??  ::P: 

(et merci pour l'info  :;): )

----------


## Valenco

Ha oui, c'est cool.
Par contre, vous savez si ça nécessite l'installation d'un client?

----------


## FB74

> Ha oui, c'est cool.
> Par contre, vous savez si ça nécessite l'installation d'un client?


Oui.
Donc prudence quand même...  ::P: 
(Je ne connais pas le site).

----------


## Supergounou

> Monkey Island 1&2 Special Edition à 1,15€ sur Gamergate !
> 
> Il y aussi un pack LucasArts avec Dig, Loom, Indiana Jones Fates of Atlantis et Last Crusade pour 0,78€ !


Wahou !  ::o: 

Que des excellents jeux, que tout amateur de point' click se DOIT de posséder !

----------


## Valenco

> Oui.
> Donc prudence quand même... 
> (Je ne connais pas le site).


Arf.... Sans moi du coup, à moins qu'il n'y ait des retours positifs de canards.

----------


## Ruvon

> Monkey Island 1&2 Special Edition à 1,15€ sur Gamergate !
> 
> Il y aussi un pack LucasArts avec Dig, Loom, Indiana Jones Fates of Atlantis et Last Crusade pour 0,78€ !
> 
> Des vieilleries mais c'est toujours sympa.


Merci pour l'info  :;): 

Par contre attention, *offre valable encore 8h seulement, soit 1h du matin*  ::):

----------


## Magnarrok

Ah mais c'est mieux que 22 min !  ::o:

----------


## Jughurta

> Oh c'est tentant ça !!
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> D'après Dealabs c'est 3 clés séparées
> EDIT: je viens de le prendre, je confirme que c'est bien 3 clés distinctes.



Rupture de stock, sur le même site il y a les 3 Castlevania à 2.99€ qui sont revenu

----------


## Bobbin

> Metal Gear Triple Pack (Steam) à 3.99 €, via GMG
> https://images.greenmangaming.com/24...93058c82cd.jpg
> Contient :
>     Metal Gear Rising: Revengeance
>     Metal Gear Solid V: Ground Zeroes
>     Metal Gear Solid V: The Phantom Pain


Purée, je viens d'acheter le pack MGS V + The phantom pain à 9€ :/

----------


## Wulfstan

-82% pour The Talos Principle (Steam) via GMG à 7,17€, son plus bas pour l'instant.




> Monkey Island 1&2 Special Edition à 1,15€ sur Gamergate !


J'ai acheté le bundle sans m'apercevoir que j'avais déjà le premier...  :Facepalm:

----------


## jopopoe

Argh j'ai raté le triple pack Castlevania. Des chances que ça revienne ? Je voulais le Lords of Shadows 2   ::'(: 

Edit : Apparemment il a été retiré pour un soucis de clé region-locked :

https://www.reddit.com/r/GameDeals/c..._shadow_lords/

----------


## Baalim

Week end gratuit et promo -40% pour eden rising, un tower defense multi et open world (rien que ça) en EA et plutôt bien chroniqué

https://store.steampowered.com/app/3...ing_Supremacy/


Retour du bundle of the damned chea groupees
https://groupees.com/damned7

Préco à 1.81€

Vu que personne n'en a parlé hier, dandara est à 9$ chez chrono.gg
https://www.chrono.gg/?=Dandara

Pour ceux que le prix de Ac Odyssey effrait,  AC origins est à 27€
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games...creed-origins/

----------


## Mamadou

> Purée, je viens d'acheter le pack MGS V + The phantom pain à 9€ :/


Plus de stock de toute facon  ::'(:

----------


## Florian L

Rien de foufou
GMG:
Hotline Miami à 1.15 € (Steam)
Adventure Bundle 1  (InnerSpace + Human Fall Flat + Next Up hero) 5.99 €

Adventure Bundle 2 (The Flame in the Flood + Bomber Crew + Beat Cop)5.99 €

Adventure Bundle 3 (Mount & Blade Warband + Crusader Kings II + Super Cloudbuilt)  5.49 €

Indiegala:
Timberman  0.30 € ald de 0.99 € ! ! ! 
 ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

J'avais pas vu que Hob était soldé à 5 € chez GOG
https://www.gog.com/game/hob

----------


## Getz

> J'avais pas vu que Hob était soldé à 5 € chez GOG
> https://www.gog.com/game/hob


Je le conseille, c'est loin d'être un jeu parfait, mais personnellement j'ai adoré! A ce prix là, et sur GOG en plus, foncez!

Sinon j'ai 1.61€ sur mon porte monnaie GOG qui expire fin Octobre, je sais pas trop quoi en faire  ::sad:: 
Si vous avez des idées...

----------


## Gorillaz

Les jeux Lucasarts sont des classiques à pas cher  :;):

----------


## Oldnoobie



----------


## odji

du bundle de realité virtuelle chez IG avec pas superhot VR  (juste un bon d achat)
https://www.indiegala.com/virtual-re...eogames-bundle

----------


## Gorillaz

> 


Heu, mais enfin  ::unsure:: 
... Méchant  ::cry:: 

Sinon à pas cher Torchlight, Tropico 4 ou 5

----------


## Getz

> Heu, mais enfin 
> ... Méchant 
> 
> Sinon à pas cher Torchlight, Tropico 4 ou 5


Merci, j'ai déjà ces Tropico, par contre Torchlight ça peut être une idée, je l'ai jamais testé!  ::):

----------


## Supergounou

> Torchlight ça peut être une idée, je l'ai jamais testé!


Passe directement au 2 alors si ok niveau prix, le 1 c'est vraiment juste une ébauche.

----------


## Hilikkus

> J'avais pas vu que Hob était soldé à 5 € chez GOG
> https://www.gog.com/game/hob


Merci pour le plan, je l'ai depuis longtemps en wishlist mais il n'y avait jamais eu une grosse promo avant. Moi qui voulait étre raisonnable avant le black friday...




> Sinon j'ai 1.61€ sur mon porte monnaie GOG qui expire fin Octobre, je sais pas trop quoi en faire


Je ne savais pas que les porte monnaie GOG pouvaient expirer. Quelle est la règle à ce sujet ? C'est aussi le cas sur Steam ?

----------


## MeL

Non je crois avoir lu que pas d'expiration sur Steam.

----------


## Getz

> Passe directement au 2 alors si ok niveau prix, le 1 c'est vraiment juste une ébauche.


Arf , l'est plus cher le 2 (on est sur le topic de la crevardise quand même  ::ninja::  )




> Je ne savais pas que les porte monnaie GOG pouvaient expirer. Quelle est la règle à ce sujet ? C'est aussi le cas sur Steam ?


C'est l'argent que tu récupères après achat avec leur politique de prix équitable qui expire, pas celui que tu déposeras directement dessus.
La règle, c'est un an.

----------


## Valenco

Torchlight 1 n'est quand même pas si mal que ça. Perso, je le conseille (mais je reconnais que je ne peux pas le comparer au 2 auquel je n'ai pas joué.

----------


## Dark Kariya

> J'avais pas vu que Hob était soldé à 5 € chez GOG
> https://www.gog.com/game/hob


Normal: ils ont tellement bien pensé la refonte du site qu'il est impossible de savoir quels jeux débarquent en promo sur les listes de la page d'accueil. Les jeux de Runic Games font partie la promo du WE, chose que l'on pouvait rater dans l'ancienne présentation, et c'est encore pire maintenant: déjà que les News sont maintenant casées tout en bas, la sortie de leur exclu Project Warlock éclipse presque le truc (Vous voyez le carré en bas à droite? Bingo, vous avez trouvé.). Ça va bientôt faire 2 semaines que "On va corriger ce problème demain".
Enfin bon, ça fait longtemps qu'on a compris que "Corriger les problèmes du site" sont classés bien loin dans les priorités de GOG. On a "Trouver des Youtubeurs/Twitcheurs/sites informatique ou JV pour refourguer clés/codes promos et lien d'affiliation à tour de bras" et "Utiliser à donf les réseaux sociaux pour montrer notre coolitude" qui passent bien avant.

----------


## Nanaki

Edit : Bon au final Humble à corrigé l'erreur donc j'efface

----------


## Eradan

Torchlight 1 va à l'essentiel: un village, un donjon, plein de niveaux. Torchlight 2 échange le donjon avec plein de niveaux pou une histoire avec plein de zones. Les deux sont très bons, chacun dans son style.

----------


## Baalim

Divide by sheep et battlevoid harbinger sur le coins shop de chrono.gg

----------


## Hilikkus

> J'avais pas vu que Hob était soldé à 5 € chez GOG
> https://www.gog.com/game/hob


La promo n'aura pas duré bien longtemps  (ou alors c'était une erreur de GOG) Hob est passé à -25% soit 14,99 € . J'ai pas eu le temps d'en profiter  ::cry::

----------


## Getz

> La promo n'aura pas duré bien longtemps  (ou alors c'était une erreur de GOG) Hob est passé à -25% soit 14,99 € . J'ai pas eu le temps d'en profiter


Je penche plus pour une erreur malheureusement :/

----------


## bbd

Divide by sheep (3250 coins) et Battlevoid: Harbinger (5000 coins) ajoutés sur chrono.gg

----------


## Valenco

> Normal: ils ont tellement bien pensé la refonte du site qu'il est impossible de savoir quels jeux débarquent en promo sur les listes de la page d'accueil. Les jeux de Runic Games font partie la promo du WE, chose que l'on pouvait rater dans l'ancienne présentation, et c'est encore pire maintenant: déjà que les News sont maintenant casées tout en bas, la sortie de leur exclu Project Warlock éclipse presque le truc (Vous voyez le carré en bas à droite? Bingo, vous avez trouvé.). Ça va bientôt faire 2 semaines que "On va corriger ce problème demain".
> Enfin bon, ça fait longtemps qu'on a compris que "Corriger les problèmes du site" sont classés bien loin dans les priorités de GOG. On a "Trouver des Youtubeurs/Twitcheurs/sites informatique ou JV pour refourguer clés/codes promos et lien d'affiliation à tour de bras" et "Utiliser à donf les réseaux sociaux pour montrer notre coolitude" qui passent bien avant.


Ouais, sauf que là je crains que l'impact sur leurs ventes soit plutôt négatif tant c’est le chambard pour voir les titres en promo et les nouveautés. En plus sur ma tablette, l'affichage est un bordel sans nom.

 Faudrait qu'ils corrigent vite le tir.

----------


## Bibik

> du bundle de realité virtuelle chez IG avec pas superhot VR  (juste un bon d achat)
> https://www.indiegala.com/virtual-re...eogames-bundle


Indiegala  :Facepalm: 

Humble m'a envoyé un mail ou ils se débarrassent eux aussi de leurs *Kingdom's Come Deliverance* pour tout abonnement de 3 mois au monthly. Impossible de retrouver la promotion sur leur site ou lors du checkout donc c'est peut-être une promotion personnelle ?

----------


## Baalim

Extension gratuite pour star wars: the old Republic
https://www.reddit.com/r/GameDeals/c...adow_of_revan/

Code REVANFATE

----------


## Herr Peter

> Ouais, sauf que là je crains que l'impact sur leurs ventes soit plutôt négatif tant c’est le chambard pour voir les titres en promo et les nouveautés. En plus sur ma tablette, l'affichage est un bordel sans nom.
> 
>  Faudrait qu'ils corrigent vite le tir.


Tout à fait d'accord avec toi ! La nouvelle présentation est clairement moins bonne que l'ancienne.

----------


## Wolverine

> Humble m'a envoyé un mail ou ils se débarrassent eux aussi de leurs *Kingdom's Come Deliverance* pour tout abonnement de 3 mois au monthly. Impossible de retrouver la promotion sur leur site ou lors du checkout donc c'est peut-être une promotion personnelle ?


J'imagine qu'il n'y a pas moyen de cumuler les promos ?  ::trollface:: 
J'ai eu un mail pour 15$ de credit pour un abo et le lendemain un autre mail pour Kingdom's Come.

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> J'imagine qu'il n'y a pas moyen de cumuler les promos ? 
> J'ai eu un mail pour 15$ de credit pour un abo et le lendemain un autre mail pour Kingdom's Come.


Moi j'ai eu le mail pour les 15$ de crédit et 3h après un mail disant "excusez-nous, vous n'êtes pas éligible en fait"  ::P: 

Edit: j'avais déjà profité d'une telle offre il y a 1 an, c'est sans doute pour ça.

----------


## odji

https://groupees.com/the5033

pas grand chose a dire, pour 50 centimes

----------


## Ruvon

> https://groupees.com/the5033
> 
> pas grand chose a dire, pour 50 centimes


J'ai quand même envie de dire aux gens de garder leurs 50 centimes.

----------


## Dark Kariya

> Ouais, sauf que là je crains que l'impact sur leurs ventes soit plutôt négatif tant c’est le chambard pour voir les titres en promo et les nouveautés. En plus sur ma tablette, l'affichage est un bordel sans nom.
> 
>  Faudrait qu'ils corrigent vite le tir.


Ne pas oublier 2 choses:
- On avait les mêmes réactions lors des changement avec l'ancienne interface; ils ont laissé aboyer sur les forums, puis tout le monde a pris le pli en fin de compte.
- Lorsque la plate-forme GOG eut son seul trimestre dans le vert l'année dernière, dans les détails, c'était 80-85 % des revenus venant des productions CDP (dont plus de 50% rien qu'avec les micro-transactions de Gwent), et surtout que les revenus des jeux hors CDP *stagnaient depuis 5 ANS*. Les pourcentages ont dû évoluer en 1 an, mais ça peut donner une idée du "Pourquoi ils ne mettent pas le paquet avec les autres?" et "Pourquoi Thronebreaker est "légèrement" mis en avant sur l'accueil depuis 1 mois?".

Je comprends parfaitement que GOG ne veuille pas trop développer leur effectif et leurs infrastructures parce que "on a le quasi-monopole dans notre catégorie comme STEAM, donc pourquoi le faire si l'argent rentre quand-même et qu'une bonne partie de nos fans nous défendent aveuglément malgré nos problèmes?". Jusqu'au jour où ça remuera vraiment dans les brancards, autant dire pas avant longtemps.

----------


## olih

> Extension gratuite pour star wars: the old Republic
> https://www.reddit.com/r/GameDeals/c...adow_of_revan/
> 
> Code REVANFATE


REVANSFATE  ::ninja::  avec un S

----------


## Nanaki

Resident Evil 7 (version boite avec clé Steam) pour 12,48€ (10,99 + 1,49 de fdp) chez Zavvi

----------


## Baalim

Les immenses metal slug et metal slug X pour 3.5$
https://www.chrono.gg/?utm_source=si...etal_slug_pack

----------


## Bibik

> J'imagine qu'il n'y a pas moyen de cumuler les promos ? 
> J'ai eu un mail pour 15$ de credit pour un abo et le lendemain un autre mail pour Kingdom's Come.


Je ne crois pas dans la mesure ou les 15$ de crédits concernent l'abo d'un an (15$ pour 3 mois me semble hypeeeer généreux) et le Kingdom's Come c'est un bonus pour les 3 mois. De plus il faut suivre le lien du mail pour en profiter apparemment.
Et oui "_Only customers who recieved this email directly are eligible. Purchase a three month Humble Monthly subscription to get Kingdom Come: Deliverance for free. Offer ends October 22 at 11:59pm PT. Current multi-month subscribers are not eligible_."

----------


## Florian L

> Les immenses metal slug et metal slug X pour 3.5$
> https://www.chrono.gg/?utm_source=si...etal_slug_pack


/!\ Promotion terminée dans 22 heures /!\

----------


## Hilikkus

> /!\ Promotion terminée dans 22 minutes /!\


FYP  ::trollface::

----------


## Baalim

A noter que where the water tastes like wine est à 12$ chez wingamestore dans le cadre d'une promo plus générale good shepherd entertainment.

----------


## Wolverine

> Je ne crois pas dans la mesure ou les 15$ de crédits concernent l'abo d'un an (15$ pour 3 mois me semble hypeeeer généreux) et le Kingdom's Come c'est un bonus pour les 3 mois. De plus il faut suivre le lien du mail pour en profiter apparemment.


C'est bien 15$ de crédit pour 3 mois 



> When you purchase three months of Humble Monthly you'll get $15 in Humble Store credit


Par c'est bien 2 liens différents.

----------


## Bibik

Effectivement. C'est vraiment chouette les 15$ de cashback pour 3 mois à mon sens, mieux que le Kingdom's Come qui commence à être bradé un peu partout.

----------


## Mastaba

> Les immenses metal slug et metal slug X pour 3.5$
> https://www.chrono.gg/?utm_source=si...etal_slug_pack


Ca a l'air chouette, mais je lit un peu partout (avis steam, tests youtube, RPS) que les ports de dotemu sont foirés et que ca buggue/rame/saccade, qu'il y a des problèmes de son et autres...
 ::unsure::

----------


## KiwiX

Bah ils sont fidèles aux originaux.  ::ninja::

----------


## Kaede

C'est vrai que les originaux ralentissent (sur le hardware d'origine), encore que tous les épisodes ne sont pas rangés à la même enseigne.
Mais c'est vrai _aussi_ que les "ports" Dotemu sont en général moins fidèle aux originaux qu'un bon émulateur à jour (genre des problèmes de son, il faut le faire...), ils ont mauvaise réputation.

----------


## Florian L

Pack SW Kotor I & II (Steam) à seulement 2.99€ via Fanatical

/!\ Valable 23heures /!\

----------


## Gorillaz

J'ai retesté le 2 il y a quelques mois, et j'ai été très déçu : ça a très mal vieilli à mon goût

----------


## Florian L

C'est la réflexion que je me faisais en regardant les vidéos associées.
Toujours entendu du bien de ces deux là, mais la 3D a "mal vieilli" à mes yeux. Je préfère jouer à des jeux plus vieux en isométrique !

Fallout Classic Collection à 9.99€ (Steam)
Soit Fallout 1, 2 et Tactics.        On est loin des Historical law, mais peut-on encore espérer ces prix là ?

----------


## Baalim

18 jeux gratos sur itch.io
Bien évidemment, ça reste très très amateur
https://itch.io/s/13126/18-games-for-the-price-of-none

----------


## rogercoincoin

> J'ai retesté le 2 il y a quelques mois, et j'ai été très déçu : ça a très mal vieilli à mon goût


C'est parce que tu ne prends pas le temps de MODDER ton jeu, c'est tout !

----------


## eeepc35

> C'est vrai que les originaux ralentissent (sur le hardware d'origine), encore que tous les épisodes ne sont pas rangés à la même enseigne.
> Mais c'est vrai _aussi_ que les "ports" Dotemu sont en général moins fidèle aux originaux qu'un bon émulateur à jour (genre des problèmes de son, il faut le faire...), ils ont mauvaise réputation.


Trop souvent le repackaging consiste à prendre une ROM qui n'est pas mieux que celles qu'on trouve sur internet et a recompiler un emulateur qui a souvent plusieurs années de retard sur les dernières releases MAME.

Encore, si l'emulation officielle nous permettait d'avoir accès à des roms introuvables ou mal dumpées, mais ca n'arrive pas.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Fallout Classic Collection à 9.99€ (Steam)
> Soit Fallout 1, 2 et Tactics.        On est loin des Historical law, mais peut-on encore espérer ces prix là ?


L'historical low, c'est 0E sur Gog ...

----------


## Gorillaz

> C'est parce que tu ne prends pas le temps de MODDER ton jeu, c'est tout !


Heu ben si justement, c'était pour tester avec les mods ...

----------


## Baalim

> Trop souvent le repackaging consiste à prendre une ROM qui n'est pas mieux que celles qu'on trouve sur internet et a recompiler un emulateur qui a souvent plusieurs années de retard sur les dernières releases MAME.
> 
> Encore, si l'emulation officielle nous permettait d'avoir accès à des roms introuvables ou mal dumpées, mais ca n'arrive pas.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> L'historical low, c'est 0E sur Gog ...


En l'occurrence, c'est exactement ce qui s'est passé avec les jeux neo geo.

Les éditions drm free qui étaient présentes dans me bundle Snk 25th anniversary étaient justement des roms à peine retapées et accompagnées d'un émulateur maison.

J'ai pas eu le temps de tester la version steam hier.


Upward, lonely robot, le nebulus des temps modernes, à 1.5€
https://www.gamersgate.com/DD-UPWARD...s-lonely-robot

Excubitor, le shmup/tower defense des auteurs de tropico, est à 1.97€
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games/excubitor/

Pilw, le fast fps en arène low poly (spoiler, il est pas tout seul.sur ce créneau) est bradé à 1.6€

J'imagine que personne n'y joue.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/868920/Pylow/


L'excellent King of fighters XIII pour 5 misérables euros
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/th...-steam-edition

----------


## odji

lundi chez  IG:  https://www.indiegala.com/monday-mot...m-games-bundle

----------


## Baalim

Un tetris pixel art sur fond d'imagerie communiste et de posters de gonzesses, vous en rêvez ?  :Bave: 

Non ?  ::sad:: 
Et s'il est gratos et sur pc et android ?

https://abject.itch.io/teturss

----------


## Gorillaz

Juste par curiosité Baalim, IRL tu bosses aux objets trouvés, c'est ça hein ?  ::trollface::

----------


## FB74

Modo alerté pour les boobs.  :tired:

----------


## Baalim

> Modo alerté pour les boobs.


Hein, des boobs ?
Où ça ?  ::huh::

----------


## Kargadum

Magique.

----------


## Oldnoobie

Quand t'es tellement pas sûr de ton concept, que t'ajoutes vite fait un background avec des boobs en plastique dans un bikini. Lol

----------


## SAAvenger

Des clés pour la beta de Overkill's the Walking dead vont être distribuées dans qq minutes ici:
https://twitter.com/DANNYonPC

edit: liste complète ici
https://twitter.com/DANNYonPC/status...72613424852992

----------


## Baalim

> Quand t'es tellement pas sûr de ton concept, que t'ajoutes vite fait un background avec des boobs en plastique dans un bikini. Lol


Faut dire que, question concept, tetris, ça manque encore un peu d'assise et de crédibilité.

Cela dit, tu oublies les fonctions les plus avancées du produit : Y'a des boobs en plastique ET des chants de l'armée russe !  ::o: 
Je prévois l'arrivée de loot boxes et des licornes pour le prochain patch

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Des clés pour la beta de Overkill's the Walking dead vont être distribuées dans qq minutes ici:
> https://twitter.com/DANNYonPC
> 
> edit: liste complète ici
> https://twitter.com/DANNYonPC/status...72613424852992








*Triple pack : insurgency, sniper elite 3 et this war of mine pour 4 €

https://www.greenmangaming.com/games...riple-pack-pc/*

----------


## FB74

*Sniper, Ghost Warrior Trilogy* à *0.95* euros chez Baalimatical:
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/sn...arrior-trilogy

----------


## Myope

Tapez Tetruss sur youtube au lieu de Teturss...  ::ninja::

----------


## Getz

Quelque reducs sur le Humble Bundle:

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/p...positive-sale/

Exemple:

*The Binding Of Isaac: Rebirth*  à 7.49€
*The End Is Nigh* à 5.99€
*Keep Talking And Nobody Explodes* à 6.53€
*BlackWake* à 8.99€

----------


## KaiN34

> *Sniper, Ghost Warrior Trilogy* à *0.95* euros chez Baalimatical:
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/sn...arrior-trilogy


Sympa ça.  :;):

----------


## Jughurta

Mouais, il faut pas confondre les Sniper Ghost Warrior avec les Sniper Elite, les 1er sont mauvais et finis à la pisse selon l'expression consacrée et les 2ème sont plus que correct sans non plus être très bon.

----------


## Gorillaz

Teslagrad à 1.79€ sur GOG

----------


## FB74

*RIVE: Wreck, Hack, Die, Retry !* à 3.74 euros sur Steam:
https://store.steampowered.com/app/2...ack_Die_Retry/

----------


## Ruvon

Toujours sur Steam :

Wailing Heights à -65% soit 3,49€

System Crash à -60% soit 5,99€

----------


## Baalim

> Toujours sur Steam :
> 
> Wailing Heights à -65% soit 3,49€
> 
> System Crash à -60% soit 5,99€


Ah merde, j'avais complètement oublié de parler -et d'acheter- wailing heights  ::O: 

Y'avait aussi sword daughter qui est un croisement entre ldvelh et VN à 1.75€
https://store.steampowered.com/app/3...word_Daughter/

The silver case, Premier suda 51, est à 10€
https://store.steampowered.com/app/4...e_Silver_Case/

----------


## Flad

> Ah merde, j'avais complètement oublié de parler -et d'acheter- wailing heights


Ton backlog c'est plutôt Whale in weight.

----------


## Baalim

Il me faut vraiment un raccourci clavier « sale type »  :tired: 

Premier deal discord avec battlechasers à 9.84€
https://discordapp.com/store/skus/48...asers-nightwar

Lara croft and the temple of osiris à 9 € le 4-pack
https://store.steampowered.com/app/289690/

Tout arrive ... Y compris le remake de l'obscur voodoo vince à 5€ sur le store de l'enfer
https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/p/vo...d/9nblggh42xc3

Accessoirement, gears of war ultimate win10 edition y est à 11.19€

Yakuza 6 collector à 30 € chez micromania
http://www.micromania.fr/yakuza-6-th...ion-81252.html

----------


## Florian L

For the King (Steam) à 6.64 € via Voidu, avec le code  Bluewinter              Page Steam associée

----------


## Baalim

Brakes are for losers (or Flad) à 1 € sur l'eshop nintendo
Je crois bien que c'est la première fois que je suis jaloux d'une promo Big N  ::ninja:: 

*http://www.nintendo.fr/Jeux/Jeux-a-t...s-1358619.html*

----------


## KiwiX

> Yakuza 6 collector à 30 € chez micromania
> http://www.micromania.fr/yakuza-6-th...ion-81252.html


A noter que c'est plus une édition "intermédiaire" et pas le collector avec les verres à whisky et autres.

----------


## Baalim

Lords of Xulima à 5$
https://www.gog.com/game/lords_of_xulima

----------


## Ruvon

La totale Deus Ex, Season Pass inclus, pour 10,60€. Oui, il y a le 2 dedans  ::ninja::  Si vous en avez déjà certains, ça baisse le prix de l'ensemble.

----------


## odji

"A myriad of manga awaits with the brand new and Fanatical-exlcusive RoseVeRte Complete Bundle. Boasting a unique line-up of shouja manga games, grab seven Steam games and DLC in Tier 1 or get the ultimate experience with six more Steam keys in Tier 2."

https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...omplete-bundle

----------


## Kargadum

> "A myriad of manga awaits with the brand new and Fanatical-exlcusive RoseVeRte Complete Bundle. Boasting a unique line-up of shouja manga games, grab seven Steam games and DLC in Tier 1 or get the ultimate experience with six more Steam keys in Tier 2."
> 
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...omplete-bundle


Pour ceux qui ont des difficultés avec l'anglais, voici une traduction en gaélique écossais: 



> Bidh mangaidh de mhanga a 'feitheamh ris a' Bundle Làn-làn RoseVeRte ùr-nodha agus Fanatical. A 'toirt air adhart sreath àraidh de gheamannan shouja manga, gabh seachd geamannan Steam agus DLC ann an Slat 1 no faigh an t-eòlas as fheàrr le sia iuchraichean Steam ann an Sàr Ìre 2


 ::ninja::

----------


## FB74

*Humble Bundle, Warner Bros Classics:*
https://www.humblebundle.com/games/w...lassics-bundle

Intéressant pour ceux qui n'ont aucun des jeux proposés.

----------


## FB74

Le "Plus que la moyenne" est sous les 4 dollars là, soit moins de 3.50 euros (hors frais de conversion).  ::): 

C'est donné.

----------


## Ruvon

D'la merde, y a rien qui m'intéresse  ::trollface::

----------


## FB74

> D'la merde, y a rien qui m'intéresse


Moi aussi j'ai 4 jeux sur les 6 premiers (reste Mad Max et Scribblenauts qui ne m'intéressent pas).  ::): 


Néanmoins, y'a matière à se faire plaisir si on n'a rien.  ::):

----------


## Ruvon

> Moi aussi j'ai 4 jeux sur les 6 premiers (reste Mad Max et Scribblenauts qui ne m'intéressent pas). 
> 
> Néanmoins, y'a matière à se faire plaisir si on n'a rien.


C'était ironique pour le running gag  :tired:  et même si les jeux sont déjà passés en bundle, c'est l'occase pour ceux qui les ont manqué.

A titre perso, je ne vois que Bastion d'intéressant  ::ninja::

----------


## lemsv

XCOM 2 à 10,37€ sur Voidu

----------


## fatalix41

C'est du très bon mais comme presque tous ici, j'ai déjà presque tout. Il me manque juste injustice mais prendre le tiers 2 pour un seul jeu...

----------


## FB74

> C'était ironique pour le running gag  et même si les jeux sont déjà passés en bundle, c'est l'occase pour ceux qui les ont manqué.
> 
> A titre perso, je ne vois que Bastion d'intéressant


On est quand même bien au delà d'un bundle de Baalim d'un point du vue intérêt, nous sommes d'accord.  ::ninja:: 


 ::trollface::

----------


## Harvester

La question est : "qu'est-ce qui est en deça ?"

----------


## Wolverine

Mieux vaut ne pas savoir  :Emo: 




F1 2017 à 14$ chez chrono.gg et c'est apparemment le tarif le moins cher jusqu'à aujourd'hui.

----------


## Diwydiant

Mad Max est vraiment l'un de mes coups de coeur de ces dernières années, Shadow of Mordor vaut franchement le coup, Bastion est un must-have ... Un super bundle   ::):

----------


## sebarnolds

Y'a que le season pass d'Arkham Knight qui me manque là-dedans. Mais le reste est très bon. Ils auraient aussi pu y mettre Injustice 2  ::):

----------


## Gorillaz

Heu je viens de prendre le bundle, mais j'ai cru comprendre que c'était mal de découper ? Non parce que j'ai déjà Arkham origins ... Au pire c'est donnable ?

----------


## Baalim

> On est quand même bien au delà d'un bundle de Baalim d'un point du vue intérêt, nous sommes d'accord.


Pour le coup, c'est pourtant un bundle de baalim. J'ai déjà tout et certains jeux en plusieurs exemplaires. Merci Warner bros.

----------


## FB74

> Heu je viens de prendre le bundle, mais j'ai cru comprendre que c'était mal de découper ? Non parce que j'ai déjà Arkham origins ... Au pire c'est donnable ?


Bien sûr...  ::trollface::

----------


## Baalim

Le très rigolo hidden folks enfin en promo sur Android à 2.25 €
https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...gh.hiddenfolks

Table top racing à 0.69€ sur Android.
https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...sedigital.ttge


Worlds, sorte de MGS avec un look de jeu N64, est à 3€
Les rares commentaires semblent très positifs.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/304850/Worlds/

Opus magnum est à 10€
https://store.steampowered.com/app/558990/Opus_Magnum/

State of decay «on s'est moins foiré que sur la suite» édition, à 7€

https://www.greenmangaming.com/games...vival-edition/

Little witch academia à 18€
https://www.indiegala.com/little-wit...erjack-on-sale

Pour les amateurs de l'anime essentiellement.

Première promo conséquente pour Death's gambit sur steam mais nombreux sont ceux qui parlent de bugs dans tous les sens et de hitboxes foireuses.

Le jeu est à 13€

Ni no kuni 2 à 15€ sur ps4
https://www.dealabs.com/bons-plans/n...cation-1326511

Je suis passé hier dans un Micromania dans lequel la vendeuse était désespérée par le nombre de promos à afficher. 

Ça peut valoir le coup d'aller y jeter un oeil  :;):

----------


## odji

le bundle du mercredi chez IG:
https://www.indiegala.com/mech-and-blocks-steam-bundle

rien de transcendant mais c est pas du greenlight non plus...

----------


## Herr Peter

> Worlds, sorte de MGS avec un look de jeu N64, est à 3€
> Les rares commentaires semblent très positifs.


Alors là tu me scies le cul avec ton message, moi qui croyais le jeu disparu dans les abysses du Net à tout jamais. Je me rappelle l'avoir acheté il y a fort longtemps, et c'était sympa (il était en alpha), même si le gameplay des combats n'étaient pas super engageants. 
Je pense que je vais lui redonner sa chance, parce que le jeu avait un charme fou et des dialogues très rigolos (le dev est français). Par contre c'est vraiment dommage qu'il n'y ait aucune vidéo de gameplay sur Youtube  ::(:

----------


## Baalim

> Alors là tu me scies le cul avec ton message, moi qui croyais le jeu disparu dans les abysses du Net à tout jamais. Je me rappelle l'avoir acheté il y a fort longtemps, et c'était sympa (il était en alpha), même si le gameplay des combats n'étaient pas super engageants. 
> Je pense que je vais lui redonner sa chance, parce que le jeu avait un charme fou et des dialogues très rigolos (le dev est français). Par contre c'est vraiment dommage qu'il n'y ait aucune vidéo de gameplay sur Youtube


Si tu as des questions à poser au développeur, c'est le moment vu qu'il est à l'origine du message sur les bons plans reddit  :;): 

https://www.reddit.com/r/GameDeals/c...ds_299_70_off/

----------


## Magnarrok

> *Humble Bundle, Warner Bros Classics:*
> https://www.humblebundle.com/games/w...lassics-bundle
> 
> Intéressant pour ceux qui n'ont aucun des jeux proposés.


Ahah... ah... j'ai pas fais gaffe... j'ai mis 4$ tout rond puis j'ai payé commencé à réclamer les codes et ajoutés sur steam et... chiotte j'ai oublié de rajouter 0,16$  ::(:

----------


## Baalim

> Ahah... ah... j'ai pas fais gaffe... j'ai mis 4$ tout rond puis j'ai payé commencé à réclamer les codes et ajoutés sur steam et... chiotte j'ai oublié de rajouter 0,16$


Jusqu'à présent, tu pouvais toujours ajouter le montant manquant pour le ou les paliers suivants  :;): 
Va voir sur le lien colmmuniqué suite à l'achat.

----------


## Magnarrok

> Jusqu'à présent, tu pouvais toujours ajouter le montant manquant pour le ou les paliers suivants 
> Va voir sur le lien colmmuniqué suite à l'achat.


Mon sauveur !

----------


## banditbandit

> Argh j'ai raté le triple pack Castlevania. Des chances que ça revienne ? Je voulais le Lords of Shadows 2  
> 
> Edit : Apparemment il a été retiré pour un soucis de clé region-locked :
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/GameDeals/c..._shadow_lords/





> Plus de stock de toute facon


Je croyais qui'l y en avait plus apparemment ils sont de retour :

https://www.greenmangaming.com/games...riple-pack-pc/


De même pour le triple pack Metal Gear

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> De même pour le triple pack Metal Gear


"Out of stock"
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games...riple-pack-pc/

 :Emo:

----------


## Baalim

> Je croyais qui'l y en avait plus apparemment ils sont de retour :
> 
> https://www.greenmangaming.com/games...riple-pack-pc/
> 
> 
> De même pour le triple pack Metal Gear


C'est tout neuf.
De mémoire, ce n'était plus dispo hier encore.

Quelques promos chez origin pour halloween.
https://www.origin.com/fra/fr-fr/sto...arysavingssale

----------


## odji

quelques jeux bandai en promo chez amazon (project car 2 sur xbox a 9balles, ds remastered a 22)
https://www.amazon.fr/s/browse/ref=a...de=15895571031

----------


## Nanaki

> Alors là tu me scies le cul avec ton message, moi qui croyais le jeu disparu dans les abysses du Net à tout jamais. Je me rappelle l'avoir acheté il y a fort longtemps, et c'était sympa (il était en alpha), même si le gameplay des combats n'étaient pas super engageants. 
> Je pense que je vais lui redonner sa chance, parce que le jeu avait un charme fou et des dialogues très rigolos (le dev est français). Par contre c'est vraiment dommage qu'il n'y ait aucune vidéo de gameplay sur Youtube


Dur à trouver mais en tapant le nom du personnage du jeu j'ai trouvé 2 vidéo de gameplay, une sur la chaine du dev et une autre sur une chaine random

----------


## odji

gogo80:
https://www.gogobundle.com/latest/bu...ndlelimited-80

de plus en plus de jeux dans ces bundles ...

----------


## Baalim

Xcom 2 à 8.30 € avec le code BLUEWINTER
https://www.voidu.com/en/xcom-2

Et la digital deluxe à 14.42 €
https://www.voidu.com/en/xcom-2-digital-deluxe-edition

----------


## Wolverine

*Neuro voider Deluxe* à 6$ chez chrono.gg

----------


## Florian L

Call of Juarez (2) Bound in Blood (Uplay) à 2.50€ chez Ubisoft uniquement aujourd'hui
Historic low : 2018-07-04 à 1.98€

 ::ninja::  Super Meat Boy (Steam) à 1.39 €
Hl: 2014-12-25	à 0.69€

----------


## jopopoe

> Je croyais qui'l y en avait plus apparemment ils sont de retour :
> 
> https://www.greenmangaming.com/games...riple-pack-pc/


Merci pour le tuyau !

----------


## Baalim

Beaucoup de promos sur Android, notamment chez asmodee et orange pixel.


Pas mal de promos sympathiques également chez WGS avec les jeux édités par H2 interactive (blazblue, Raiden et Guilty Gear notamment)
Blazblue centralfiction est à 13.6$

https://www.wingamestore.com/showcas...eractive-Sale/

----------


## odji

retour des stalkers sur fanatical: https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...omplete-bundle 
il me semble que ca a deja ete moins cher sur steam..

----------


## MegABiloU

> Un petit lien pour ceux qui auraient envie de participer 1000 clés du jeu de base The Elder Scrolls Online mises en jeu.
> http://concours.jeuxonline.info/concours/499
> 
> en gros la participation est ouverte en avance pour les membre actifs de jeuxonline.info
> du 24/10 à 18h pour les nouveaux membres (en gros s'inscrire et poster un mesasge sur le forum)
> Puis ouverte à tous à partir du 26/10
> 
> Testé approuvé nouveau compte créé pour l'occasion.


Pour rappel le jeu est passé depuis longtemps en F2P, donc aucune obligation d'abonnement.
Peut se jouer comme un jeu solo.

----------


## Magnarrok

Il est F2P mais le jeu doit être acheté il me semblait pour fonctionner, alors que là à priori c'est sans achat du jeu ? ou je me trompe ?

----------


## maxtidus10

Si il doit être acheté on ne dit pas F2P mais B2P (buy to play) sans abonnement.
Et oui le jeu est payant actuellement il faut l'acheter.

----------


## Baalim

Immortal redneck, fps rogue like bourrin, est à 6$
https://www.chrono.gg/?=ImmortalRedneck

Skullgirls et son gros dlc pour 2€
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...-complete-pack

6 bundles et plein de réductions chez Gmg pour Halloween
https://www.reddit.com/r/GameDeals/c..._300_games_on/

----------


## Nanaki

Metro 2033 gratuit, vous avez 24h pour le récupérer : https://store.steampowered.com/app/43110/

----------


## Orkestra

Si je ne m'abuse c'est aussi le moment de mettre son abonnement au Monthly en pause pour ceux qui voudraient éviter d'être prélevés demain !

----------


## Hyeud

> Si je ne m'abuse c'est aussi le moment de mettre son abonnement au Monthly en pause pour ceux qui voudraient éviter d'être prélevés demain !


Merci  ::):

----------


## Herr Peter

Halloween Bundle sur *Itch.io* avec WitchWay, Helping Hand, The Shrouded Isla, Monolith et The Darkside Detective. Pour 11$ ou plus (les pingres ne vont pas apprécier  :;):  ).

----------


## Baalim

> Halloween Bundle sur *Itch.io* avec WitchWay, Helping Hand, The Shrouded Isla, Monolith et The Darkside Detective. Pour 11$ ou plus (les pingres ne vont pas apprécier  ).


Sans compter qu'il faut ajouter la TVA  :;): 

Je suis bien tenté mais ils sont lourds à ne pas fournir de clé steam  :tired:

----------


## Kaede

Je ne peux que recommander Monolith, _très_ bon jeu  ::):

----------


## Herr Peter

Pour moi c'est WitchWay qui m'attire pas mal, mais les autres beaucoup moins, donc autant le prendre en solo.

----------


## Orkestra

Flad, demain c'est prélèvement du Monthly  (le titre du topic me semble prêter à confusion), les jeux seront révélés vendredi 2 octobre seulement  :;):

----------


## Baalim

> Je ne peux que recommander Monolith, _très_ bon jeu


C'est celui qui m'intéresse avec darkside detective.  :;): 


PS : super meat boy, ce jeu de pouilleux, se dote d'un mode "course" encore plus merdique.
Pour la peine, les développeurs font une promo à 1.4 € pour destocker leur daube.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/4..._Boy/?l=french

----------


## MeL

Alan Wake is back à 2.50€ après sa disparition des stores en 2017 pour des histoires d'expiration de droits musicaux.
https://store.steampowered.com/app/108710/Alan_Wake

----------


## Hilikkus

> Super Meat Boy (Steam) à 1.39 €
> Hl: 2014-12-25	à 0.69€





> PS : super meat boy, ce jeu de pouilleux, se dote d'un mode "course" encore plus merdique.
> Pour la peine, les développeurs font une promo à 1.4 € pour destocker leur daube.
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/4..._Boy/?l=french


Ceci est la preuve que Baalim a mis Florian L en ignore list par pure jalousie. Ou alors qu'il est tellement omnubilé par Meat Boy qu'il veut qu'un maximum de canards y joue  ::trollface::

----------


## Ruvon

> Alan Wake is back à 2.50€ après sa disparition des stores en 2017 pour des histoires d'expiration de droits musicaux.
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/108710/Alan_Wake


Oh  ::o:  Je ne pensais pas qu'il reviendrait. Je ne vois pas si le problèmes des droits est réglé d'ailleurs, ils ont changé les musiques ?

Je me réponds : non, c'est Microsoft qui a renégocié les droits.

https://www.polygon.com/2018/10/25/1...e-steam-humble

----------


## Flad

> Flad, demain c'est prélèvement du Monthly  (le titre du topic me semble prêter à confusion), les jeux seront révélés vendredi 2 octobre seulement


Ok je corrige !

----------


## Gorillaz

> Alan Wake is back à 2.50€ après sa disparition des stores en 2017 pour des histoires d'expiration de droits musicaux.
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/108710/Alan_Wake


Bah pour tous ceux qui l'ont pas encore fait, vous pouvez vous jeter dessus  ::P: 
(Le gameplay est assez basique, mais cette histoire  ::wub:: )

*Note à benêts* (j'en fais partie) : les clés dans les humble bundles ont des dates de péremption ! 
Du coup j'ai jusqu'en février pour décider quels jeux donner du bundle WB
Edit: c'est une erreur de ma part, désolé de vous avoir enduits d'erreur  ::P:

----------


## odji

en precommande, https://groupees.com/bab45

il y aurait:
AmazeD 3D: https://store.steampowered.com/app/870000/AmazeD_3D/
Keyhole Spy: Teachers  https://store.steampowered.com/app/9..._Spy_Teachers/
RapStar Tycoon https://store.steampowered.com/app/8...apStar_Tycoon/

----------


## jopopoe

> Note à benêts[/B] (j'en fais partie) : les clés dans les humble bundles ont des dates de péremption ! 
> Du coup j'ai jusqu'en février pour décider quels jeux donner du bundle WB


C'est nouveau ça ? Sur tous les jeux ?
Je comptais peut-être le prendre mais si c'est le cas je suis moins motivé !

----------


## Eskimon

Je pense que tu fais erreur, c'est que pour les "cadeaux" qui vont avec le bundle, en l'occurrence le pack Neverwinter dans le bundle WB qui effectivement est limité jusqu'à février, mais les autres clés t'appartient, révélées ou non.

Illustration :

----------


## Gorillaz

> Je pense que tu fais erreur, c'est que pour les "cadeaux" qui vont avec le bundle, en l'occurrence le pack Neverwinter dans le bundle WB qui effectivement est limité jusqu'à février, mais les autres clés t'appartient, révélées ou non.


Ah oui tiens, en relisant la page, je viens de voir que j'avais zappé que ça concernait NWN !
Bon ben c'est cool, merci de l'info  ::):

----------


## Olima

> Halloween Bundle sur *Itch.io* avec WitchWay, Helping Hand, The Shrouded Isla, Monolith et The Darkside Detective. Pour 11$ ou plus (les pingres ne vont pas apprécier  ).


En effet excellent Monolith. Shrouded Isle vaut vraiment le coup, Darkside est sympatoche (mais je ne prendrai pas le bundle juste pour ça).

----------


## odji

quelques titres sympas a premiere vue dans ce IG du vendredi:
https://www.indiegala.com/friday-spe...5-games-bundle

----------


## Gordor

> quelques titres sympas a premiere vue dans ce IG du vendredi:
> https://www.indiegala.com/friday-spe...5-games-bundle


Ha bon ? ou ca ? ...

----------


## Adu

C'est même aujourd'hui le prélèvement du Monthly, pas demain !

----------


## Harvester

Oui mais si hier il met que c'est aujourd'hui alors que c'était demain, aujourd'hui c'est plus demain pour hier ? Ou pas ?

----------


## Wolverine

Party Hard 2 est sorti sur Steam hier, il a une réduc de 10% et il y a du coop local

----------


## h0verfly

> Party Hard 2 est sorti sur Steam hier, il a une réduc de 10% et il y a du coop local


J'ai un bon de réduc steam de 20% pour ce jeu d'ailleurs si quelqu'un est intéressé.

----------


## La Chouette

Le jeu a les mêmes problèmes que le premier et en rajoute d'autres. En co-op, c'est infernal parce que si ton équipier meurt, tu as 30 secondes pour tuer 5 personnes sinon c'est game over. Il n'y a plus aucun moyen d'échapper aux flics, ils ne se prennent pas les pièges. A votre place, j'y toucherais pas, même si on me l'offrait.

----------


## Ruvon

> Le jeu a les mêmes problèmes que le premier et en rajoute d'autres. En co-op, c'est infernal parce que si ton équipier meurt, tu as 30 secondes pour tuer 5 personnes sinon c'est game over. Il n'y a plus aucun moyen d'échapper aux flics, ils ne se prennent pas les pièges. A votre place, j'y toucherais pas, même si on me l'offrait.


Ah ouais, c'est pas rassurant. Ils ont vraiment fait le même jeu en moins bien ?

----------


## La Chouette

> Ah ouais, c'est pas rassurant. Ils ont vraiment fait le même jeu en moins bien ?


Les objectifs sont un pas en avant vu que tu dois pas forcément tuer tout le monde. Du coup, en solo, c'est à peu près pareil qu'avant : vu que tu tues moins de monde, t'as moins de chances de te faire repérer et courser par les flics, ce qui compense le fait que tu ne peux plus leur échapper. En co-op, c'est une horreur : le système de kill en temps limité pour ressusciter, mais également le fait que ça prend 2 coups de couteau pour tuer quelqu'un au lieu d'un, le seul bon côté c'est que les persos qui te tuent en solo (genre les videurs) ne font que t'assommer en co-op.
Personnellement, je trouvais le premier minable parce que les devs n'avaient aucune idée de comment rendre le jeu difficile correctement, ils l'ont donc rendu injuste. Et ça ne s'est pas amélioré dans le nouveau sur cet aspect.

----------


## Baalim

Murderous pursuits gratos sur steam.
Oui, c'est bien celui qu'on pouvait avoir avec des timbres humble lors des dernières soldes.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/6...rous_Pursuits/


Mafia triple pack à 22$ chez chrono.gg

Omen bundle chez fanatical. 2.65€ 
A ma connaissance, tous les jeux ont déjà fait partie de bundles plus anciens.

https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/omen-bundle

----------


## FB74

Un peu spécial mais un Bundle spécial RPG Maker:
https://www.humblebundle.com/software/degica-software

----------


## cooly08

> Oh  Je ne pensais pas qu'il reviendrait. Je ne vois pas si le problèmes des droits est réglé d'ailleurs, ils ont changé les musiques ?
> 
> Je me réponds : non, c'est Microsoft qui a renégocié les droits.
> 
> https://www.polygon.com/2018/10/25/1...e-steam-humble


Microsoft.  ::love:: 
Ça sent l'annonce prochaine pour un deux ça !  ::o: 
Si si !  :tired:

----------


## Orkestra

Il y en a qui ont senti le filon et qui décident de reprendre le principe du Monthly avec des jeux indés :

Loot Play, 12$/mois - 1 jeu en tête d'affiche (ce mois-ci : Crossing Souls) et 4 autres jeux indés révélés le 16 de chaque mois.

Je ne sais pas ce que ça vaut, j'ai l'impression que c'est nouveau, mais c'est arrivé dans ma boîte mail via IsThereAnyDeal (donc à priori c'est un site fiable) à cause d'une alerte sur Crossing Souls que j'avais oublié d'enlever.
Je ne recommande d'ailleurs pas le jeu***, mais ça vaut au moins le coup de surveiller ce premier (?) mois pour voir ce qu'ils vont révéler et se faire une idée de ce que ça peut donner à plus long terme.


*** Mon avis sur Crossing Souls :




> Oui, la dizaine de cutscenes en animation style dessin animé des années 90 est très chouette, pour le reste ça va du moyen au franchement pas terrible :
> Les graphismes en pixel-art sont loin d'être irréprochables (beaucoup trop d'éléments utilisés jusqu’à plus soif, décors beaucoup trop statiques) et l'ambiance sonore n'est pas incroyable.
> 
> Au niveau du scenario, c'est comme on pouvait s'y attendre blindé de références aux années 80/90 (Retour vers le futur, Stephen King, Terminator, que sais-je) malheureusement ils ont aussi conservé tous les clichés de l'époque (des blagues sur les gros, les filles, les pas-sportifs dont on aurait pu aisément se passer je pense, des drapeaux confédérés qui traînent dans le trailer-park...) qui ont contribué à me rendre les personnages jouables assez peu attachants (leur slogan "together... always!" fait un peu tâche quand ils passent leur temps à se moquer les uns des autres assez méchamment) ; les dialogues sonnent faux la plupart du temps et la trame principale du jeu est franchement assez paresseusement écrite elle aussi.
> 
> Reste donc le gameplay qui sans être fondamentalement mauvais est loin d'être transcendant : les déplacements des personnages et combats sont un peu mous à mon goût, les phases de plateforme ne sont pas le point fort du jeu, le level-design sans génie, les puzzles beaucoup trop simples pour avoir le moindre intérêt (il faut jouer avec les capacités des différents personnages pour résoudre les puzzles déjà pas compliqués, mais le jeu nous affiche en plus une icône du personnage à utiliser des qu'on approche d'un élément de décor avec lequel on peut interagir).
> 
> Bref, vous aurez compris que je n'ai pas vraiment été convaincu par Crossing Souls et je conseille clairement à tous ceux qui auraient été intéressés de passer leur chemin ou d'attendre de grosses soldes pour se faire leur propre opinion. Pour moi en tous cas, c'est une grosse déception.

----------


## purEcontact

12 balles par mois pour de l'indépendant qui n'est pas forcément ultra quali, faudrait être assez fou pour se laisser tenter.
C'est un coup à se retrouver avec l'équivalent des mystery bundle de certains sites ou avec la compil' secrète de Baalim.

----------


## Ruvon

> SORRY
> This crate doesn’t ship to the country you’ve selected.


C'est réservé à certains pays (donc si en France = VPN) ou c'est ce site qui n'aime pas ma gueule ?

----------


## Orkestra

> 12 balles par mois pour de l'indépendant qui n'est pas forcément ultra quali, faudrait être assez fou pour se laisser tenter.
> C'est un coup à se retrouver avec l'équivalent des mystery bundle de certains sites ou avec la compil' secrète de Baalim.


C'est pour ça que je pensais qu'il vallait mieux laisser filer ce premier mois de toute façon pour voir un peu ce qu'ils proposaient.  :;): 




> C'est réservé à certains pays (donc si en France = VPN) ou c'est ce site qui n'aime pas ma gueule ?


Ah mince je ne m'étais pas posé la question mais je suis effectivement aux États-Unis. Je ne sais pas si les clefs sont zonées par contre...

----------


## odji

> C'est réservé à certains pays (donc si en France = VPN) ou c'est ce site qui n'aime pas ma gueule ?


ils envoient les jeux en version boite?
c est peut etre que des clés (digital delivery) mais avec des goodies comme les autres offres: https://www.lootcrate.com/crates/lootcrate

j'avais deja vu ca pour du retrogaming (des lootboxes)

edit: du genre http://videogamesmonthly.com/

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Ils envoient rien du tout (c'est en partenariat avec Chrono.gg il me semble, c'est comme ca que j'en avais entendu parlé) et c'est que pour les US.

----------


## velociraptor

Puisque l'on parle d’abonnement au monthly, est ce que l'abonnement annuel est prélevé et renouvelé automatiquement ? ou bien il faut repayer ? il se termine bientôt et je pense ne pas le renouveler donc méfiance...

----------


## Shapa

Et sinon le titre. Flad...

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Puisque l'on parle d’abonnement au monthly, est ce que l'abonnement annuel est prélevé et renouvelé automatiquement ? ou bien il faut repayer ? il se termine bientôt et je pense ne pas le renouveler donc méfiance...


Il me semble que c'etait arrivé à bastien ou un autre canard, c'est un renouvellement automatique si tu ne l'as pas annulé donc fais gaffe  :;):

----------


## SAAvenger

> Oui mais si hier il met que c'est aujourd'hui alors que c'était demain, aujourd'hui c'est plus demain pour hier ? Ou pas ?


méwé il est tout perturbant ce titre. Demain n'arrive jamais donc aujourd'hui ne peut pas être demain

----------


## Harvester

> méwé il est tout perturbant ce titre. Demain n'arrive jamais donc aujourd'hui ne peut pas être demain


Mais on est en week-end là alors ou je suis à la bourre pour aller au boulot ?  :Emo:

----------


## Ruvon

Entre les ruinés par les "bons plans" de Baalim et les virés à cause des titres moisis de Flad, va falloir penser à vitrifier ce topic.

----------


## Baalim

Plein de merveilles inénarrables dont rapstar tycoon dans le dernier groupees :
https://groupees.com/bab45

Tremblez, j'ai acheté VN maker sur un coup de tête !  :Facepalm: 
Dans deux ans et quelques tutoriels torchés, je lance Baalim software Gmbh.  :Bave: 


L'excellent *AC Origins* (même si je ne peux que recommander Odyssey  ::wub::  ) à 23 € avec le code isthereanydeal
https://2game.com/eu/assassin-s-creedr-origins

----------


## Ruvon

> Tremblez, j'ai acheté VN maker sur un coup de tête ! 
> Dans deux ans et quelques tutoriels torchés, je lance Baalim software GHB.


 ::O:

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Tremblez, j'ai acheté VN maker sur un coup de tête ! 
> Dans deux ans et quelques tutoriels torchés, je lance Baalim software Gmbh.


Avec des cartes, des boobs et plein de succes faciles, histoire de te faire des thunes...

----------


## FB74

Le Baalim Pass pour avoir tous les items et les DLC.  ::trollface::

----------


## pipoop

En gros vous voulez fusionner EA et Ubisoft avec le bon gout de Baalim...

----------


## FB74

> En gros vous voulez fusionner EA et Ubisoft avec le bon gout de Baalim...


Et une dose de Blizzard.  ::trollface::

----------


## Baalim

> Avec des cartes, des boobs et plein de succes faciles, histoire de te faire des thunes...
> 
> 
> https://d1u5p3l4wpay3k.cloudfront.ne...IPEmoticon.png


Mon plan est imparable. Je vais lancer un kickstarter pour récupérer 1000 €.
Comme ça, je peux acheter un pack d'images hentai dessinées par des moldaves, un script torché par un biélorusses affilié familles de France et hop, je lance 5 merdes pleines de cartes sur steam  :Indeed: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Le Baalim Pass pour avoir tous les items et les DLC.


Que tu crois. Même le scénar sera en dlc  :Fourbe: 





Vous voulez jouer à AC odyssey mais vous êtes radins ?

Pas de problème, Rise of the argonauts est à 2 €
https://www.indiegala.com/store/product/12770

Promis, c'est presque pareil  ::ninja::

----------


## Flad

> Mon plan est imparable. Je vais lancer un kickstarter pour récupérer 1000 €.
> Comme ça, je peux acheter un pack d'images hentai dessinées par des moldaves, un script torché par un biélorusses affilié familles de France et hop, je lance 5 merdes pleines de cartes sur steam 
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Que tu crois. Même le scénar sera en dlc 
> 
> ...


Y aura un patch ? C'est pour un ami.

----------


## Florian L

> Ceci est la preuve que Baalim a mis Florian L en ignore list par pure jalousie. Ou alors qu'il est tellement omnubilé par Meat Boy qu'il veut qu'un maximum de canards y joue


La peur de la concurrence ! Il préfère fermer les yeux que d'y faire face  ::siffle::

----------


## Flad

> La peur de la concurrence ! Il préfère fermer les yeux que d'y faire face


Oui c'est bien ce genre de lâche.

----------


## FB74

Humble Day of the Devs 2018 Bundle:
https://www.humblebundle.com/games/day-of-the-devs-2018

A part Rime peut-être ...  ::zzz::

----------


## Supergounou

Full Throttle à 1$, j'achète direct, pour la collec'  ::):

----------


## Baalim

> Humble Day of the Devs 2018 Bundle:
> https://www.humblebundle.com/games/day-of-the-devs-2018
> 
> A part Rime peut-être ...


Full throttle à 1$, c'est quand même cadeau.

----------


## Marmottas

> Humble Day of the Devs 2018 Bundle:
> https://www.humblebundle.com/games/day-of-the-devs-2018
> 
> A part Rime peut-être ...


Si quelqu'un souhaite vendre Minit...  ::P:

----------


## Hilikkus

Rime à moins de 5 euros c'est du jamais vu non?

----------


## Herr Peter

> Rime à moins de 5 euros c'est du jamais vu non?


Il était offert sur GOG lors des soldes du printemps dernier, si on dépensait plus de 20€ (Sunless Sea était également offert pour le palier de 10 boules).

----------


## Orkestra

> Rime à moins de 5 euros c'est du jamais vu non?


Il était dans un bundle à 5$ sur Fanatical la semaine dernière.
Après vérification d'ailleurs, il y est encore si les autres jeux du bundle t'intéressent plus : Origins Bundle

----------


## PoOpsS

J'ai du merder quelque part j'ai payé pour le 2nd palier (5.77$) et j'ai débloqué que le 1er.... Il a du augmenter entre temps. Il y a moyen de compléter pour pourvoir le récupérer?  Ou je suis niker? (Litige paybal pour annuler ?)

----------


## Wolverine

> J'ai du merder quelque part j'ai payé pour le 2nd palier (5.77$) et j'ai débloqué que le 1er.... Il a du augmenter entre temps. Il y a moyen de compléter pour pourvoir le récupérer?  Ou je suis niker? (Litige paybal pour annuler ?)





> Jusqu'à présent, tu pouvais toujours ajouter le montant manquant pour le ou les paliers suivants 
> Va voir sur le lien colmmuniqué suite à l'achat.


Voilà.

----------


## PoOpsS

Ok super merci j’étais passé sur cette page mais c'est pas hyper clair leur truc...

----------


## Baalim

> Il était dans un bundle à 5$ sur Fanatical la semaine dernière.
> Après vérification d'ailleurs, il y est encore si les autres jeux du bundle t'intéressent plus : Origins Bundle


Il y a d'ailleurs un code -6% pour Halloween qui doit fonctionner sur le palier à 5€ (SCREAM666)

Dirt 4 à 13.6 €
https://www.indiegala.com/store/product/421020

Jedi knight I et II pour 3.19 € (avant code)
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...t-1-and-2-pack

----------


## cooly08

Tiens, je passe en coup de vent mais y a un pot qui est organisé pour le lvl 100 sur steam de Baalim ?  :Indeed:

----------


## machiavel24

> Humble Day of the Devs 2018 Bundle:
> https://www.humblebundle.com/games/day-of-the-devs-2018
> 
> A part Rime peut-être ...


Hyper Light Drifter aussi non ?

Perso, je pense que je vais prendre pour Full Throttle que je n'ai jamais fait.

----------


## pipoop

> Tiens, je passe en coup de vent mais y a un pot qui est organisé pour le lvl 100 sur steam de Baalim ?


Un pot de chambre parce que c'est Baalim et qu'on reste dans le thème

----------


## h0verfly

Selon la traduction que l'on fait de backlog, il faudra un très gros pot...

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

*Murderous_Pursuits* (une sorte de *The Ship* si j'ai bien compris) est offert si vous l'ajoutez à votre compte steam d'ici demain.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/6...rous_Pursuits/

----------


## FB74

> Tiens, je passe en coup de vent mais y a un pot qui est organisé pour le lvl 100 sur steam de Baalim ?


Au level 101, Steam réinitialise ton compte, mais faut pas lui dire.  ::trollface::

----------


## Baalim

Je sens le piège... Je crois que je vais rester niveau 94  ::ninja:: 

Les 59 jeux Megadrive de la sega game collection pour 10.19€

https://store.steampowered.com/sub/102625/

Promo Halloween chez Wgs
https://www.wingamestore.com/

Dont minecraft story mode season 2 que vous attendiez tous et qui tombe à 6.29 $
https://www.wingamestore.com/product...de-Season-Two/

Sinon, je me répète mais Raiden III + Raiden IV + Raiden V pour 18 $, c'est cadeau.
https://www.wingamestore.com/search/?SearchWord=raiden


Vous ne savez pas quoi faire de vos 3 prochaines années ?  ::trollface:: 
La dlc collection pour Europa Universalis IV est à 16.24 $

https://www.wingamestore.com/product...LC-Collection/




> Europa Universalis IV: American Dream
> Europa Universalis IV: Digital Extreme Edition Upgrade Pack
> Europa Universalis IV: Pre-Order Pack
> Europa Universalis IV: Call-to-Arms Pack
> Europa Universalis IV: National Monuments II
> Europa Universalis IV: Conquistadors Unit pack
> Europa Universalis IV: Native Americans Unit Pack
> Europa Universalis IV: Songs of the New World
> Europa Universalis IV: Conquest of Paradise
> ...

----------


## Rouxbarbe

C'est ajcrou qui va être content  :^_^:

----------


## Cheshire

> Vous ne savez pas quoi faire de vos 3 prochaines années ? 
> La dlc collection pour Europa Universalis IV est à 16.24 $
> 
> https://www.wingamestore.com/product...LC-Collection/


 Attention, ce ne sont "que" les DLC sortis jusqu'à Juillet 2014  ::P:  Il y a beaucoup de DLC cosmétiques qui font volume là-dedans, il n'y a que 3 "vraies" extensions sur les 14 (!) sorties à date.

----------


## RedFox270

Coin, 

Est ce que quelqu'un aurait un "Refferal Key" sur WinGameStore ? Je pense m'acheter dans pas longtemps XCOM2 collections, trouvé à pas trop cher grâce à votre partage du site : "IsThereAnyDeal", je dois créer un compte pour cet achat. 

Je n'interviens pas trop sur le forum mais là je souhaitais marquer le coup, vu les économies faites. Bref MERCI à la communauté pour le partage du site, le partage des offres et surtout les moments de golerie offerts  ::wub::

----------


## Highlander

Promotions en cours chez Paradox, mais aucune sur "Crusader Kings II" ou ses DLC, probablement que ça sera lors de la sortie du prochain DLC le 13/11 pour ces derniers.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Coin, 
> 
> Est ce que quelqu'un aurait un "Refferal Key" sur WinGameStore ? Je pense m'acheter dans pas longtemps XCOM2 collections, trouvé à pas trop cher grâce à votre partage du site : "IsThereAnyDeal", je dois créer un compte pour cet achat. 
> 
> Je n'interviens pas trop sur le forum mais là je souhaitais marquer le coup, vu les économies faites. Bref MERCI à la communauté pour le partage du site, le partage des offres et surtout les moments de golerie offerts


Si tu m'envoies ton mail par MP je m'occupe de ça  :;):

----------


## pikkpi

> Humble Day of the Devs 2018 Bundle


T1 je suis tout déception le bundle est pas également dispo sur steam cette année, c'était bien de pouvoir compléter pour ceux qui ont déjà la moitié / trois quarts du bundle.

----------


## Baalim

Lancement des promos halloween chez Gog
https://www.gog.com/games?sort=popul...ice=discounted

----------


## Galgu

Je ne sais pas si ça a été posté (j'étais loin de tout pendant quelques semaines) mais voici les dates des soldes steam d'ici fin 2018 (vu sur twitter) :

----------


## Flad

> Je ne sais pas si ça a été posté (j'étais loin de tout pendant quelques semaines) mais voici les dates des soldes steam d'ici fin 2018 (vu sur twitter) :
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2018/10/29/8c0...53916efdfd.jpg


Les soldes d'halloween  ::o:

----------


## poulpator

> Je ne sais pas si ça a été posté (j'étais loin de tout pendant quelques semaines) mais voici les dates des soldes steam d'ici fin 2018 (vu sur twitter) :
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2018/10/29/8c0...53916efdfd.jpg


A ce rythme ils feraient aussi bien de faire des soldes uniques du 29 oct. au 3 janv.  :tired:

----------


## odji

Un bundle qui fait peur chez indieglagla:

https://www.indiegala.com/halloween-haunt-steam-bundle

----------


## Dark Kariya

> Lancement des promos halloween chez Gog
> https://www.gog.com/games?sort=popul...ice=discounted


Si c'est l'aperçu des futures grosses soldes avec la nouvelle interface du site, ils vont faire péter les compteurs.  ::trollface::

----------


## Wolverine

Les soldes Halloween sont déjà lancées

----------


## eeepc35

Redout plus tous ses DLC à 16E et des centimes

https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...-complete-pack

----------


## Anark

> Lancement des promos halloween chez Gog
> https://www.gog.com/games?sort=popul...ice=discounted


5 jeux Zachtronics sur la home page, ils savent parler aux nerds  ::wub::

----------


## FB74

Le Humble Bundle du jour est un bundle PS4:
https://www.humblebundle.com/games/t...ation-bundle-2

Attention aux restrictions éventuelles (zonage ?).

----------


## odji

> Le Humble Bundle du jour est un bundle PS4:
> https://www.humblebundle.com/games/t...ation-bundle-2
> 
> Attention aux restrictions éventuelles (zonage ?).


https://support.humblebundle.com/hc/...s/115004109187

----------


## FB74

Comme je n'ai pas de PS4, je n'avais pas cherché plus loin.  ::ninja::

----------


## ALMSIVI

Just Cause 2 à 1€ sur la boutique Square-Enix:
https://store.eu.square-enix-games.c...-2-pc-download

Clé Steam. Tous les DLCs inclus.

----------


## Oldnoobie

Le 3 était passé à 5€ l'ultimate y a pas 15 jours, il s'avère plus judicieux. En comparaison, le 2 est moins souple dans son gameplay, plus basique, et surtout la map n'est pas aussi bien conçue que celle du 3. Tout ce qui m'avait fait décrocher au bout de qq heures alors que j'ai poncé le 3 et que le 4 me rend impatient  ::):

----------


## Baalim

Bioshock collection à 13.25 $
https://www.chrono.gg/?utm_source=si...ock_collection

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Le 3 était passé à 5€ l'ultimate y a pas 15 jours, il s'avère plus judicieux. En comparaison, le 2 est moins souple dans son gameplay, plus basique, et surtout la map n'est pas aussi bien conçue que celle du 3. Tout ce qui m'avait fait décrocher au bout de qq heures alors que j'ai poncé le 3 et que le 4 me rend impatient


Et les explosions sont très jolies dans le 3, ce qui est bien évidemment le point le plus important à prendre en compte.

----------


## FB74

Baalim qui va nous péter une durite ...  :Boom: 

https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/mega-bundle
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/jumbo-bundle

De quoi gonfler un backlog avec pas grand chose.  :Indeed:

----------


## Ruvon

> Baalim qui va nous péter une durite ... 
> 
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/mega-bundle
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/jumbo-bundle
> 
> De quoi gonfler un backlog avec pas grand chose.


Ah ouais, carrément, un best-of des bundles Indiegala + Gogobundle. Fanatical est plutôt du genre à faire des efforts d'habitude.

----------


## Baalim

> Ah ouais, carrément, un best-of des bundles Indiegala + Gogobundle. Fanatical est plutôt du genre à faire des efforts d'habitude.


En fait, il s'agit plutôt d'un Best of de leurs propres bundles low cost (les vieux dollar bundles)  :;): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Baalim qui va nous péter une durite ... 
> 
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/mega-bundle
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/jumbo-bundle
> 
> De quoi gonfler un backlog avec pas grand chose.


Tu parles... J'ai déjà tout  :Emo:

----------


## Baalim

Et, une fois de plus, un bundle IG bien naze.
Le titre le plus prometteur du lot est ... soldé à 99 centimes sur steam  :Facepalm: 

https://www.indiegala.com/indiegala-...m-games-bundle
https://store.steampowered.com/app/739190/AntVentor/


Pour les amateurs, un bundle de BO de jeux par l'auteur de celles de The banner saga.
3 paliers, 6 $ max. Très honnête.

https://groupees.com/vip7

----------


## Dicentim

Bonjour, 
Pas tout à fait un bon plan mais une info concernant un autre early access qui va passer dans 5 jours en version finale (et sortira aussi sur Xbox et PS4), si vous le voulez à moindre prix c'est le moment car le prix prévu pour la sortie est de 39,99€. 
Il s'agit de Grip la version moderne de Rollcage et je recommande déjà l'early access. 
Le prix sur Play Asia est autour des 17€
https://www.play-asia.com/grip-incl-...cess/13/70c56h
Et si vous n'avez pas de morale comme moi le jeu est trouvable autour de 12€.

----------


## Oldnoobie

Ah ben chouette, je l'ai acheté pour 16 boules le 2 Février 2016 sur Steam, presque 3 ans après j'ai hâte de découvrir le chemin parcouru !
Ah ben là sur Steam c'est 30 boules, le prix a suivi la progression de développement. Je note pour Play Asia, je vais proposer à des potes.

----------


## bbd

Fournée Twitch Prime du mois :
AER: Memories of Old
Overcooked
The Pillars of the Earth
Overload

----------


## Baalim

Un bundle day of the dead pour 10€
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games...-dead-10-pack/




> Batman Arkham Asylum
> FEAR 3
> RAGE
> Quarantine
> Castlevania: Lords of Shadow - Mirror of Fate HD
> Castlevania: Lords of Shadow - Ultimate Edition
> Castlevania: Lords of Shadow 2 Digital Bundle
> Teleglitch Die more Edition
> Dead Age
> Warhammer: Vermintide End Times

----------


## Baalim

Alerte au titre pas à jour !  :Cell: 
Scandaaaaale  :Boom: 

Sinon, House of the dying sun à 6.79 €
https://store.steampowered.com/app/2...the_Dying_Sun/

----------


## Flad

> Alerte au titre pas à jour ! 
> Scandaaaaale 
> 
> Sinon, House of the dying sun à 6.79 €
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/2...the_Dying_Sun/


 :Fourbe:

----------


## Oldnoobie

Steam : le DLC 1 de Tekken 7 soldé à 40%, historical low pour les curieux.

----------


## Baalim

:tired: 



Pour l'unique canard qui doit encore vouloir l'acheter, Ace combat Assault horizon est à 2.19 €
https://www.gamebillet.com/ace-comba...hanced-edition

Omnibus, goty edition, probablement le Goty d'un mec quelque part sur terre, est à 1.70 €
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games/omnibus/

Autant vous dire qu'il n'y a pas des masses de promos notables auojourd'hui

----------


## Magnarrok

Jamais joué à un Castlevania de ma vie je ne sais pas si j'aimerais mais en tout cas 3 jeux sont dans un bundle pour 2,99€ chez GMG ! En tout cas j'aime bien l'anime sur Netflix. Sinon comme dit plus haut ils sont dans un pack à 10€.

----------


## Baalim

> Jamais joué à un Castlevania de ma vie je ne sais pas si j'aimerais mais en tout cas 3 jeux sont dans un bundle pour 2,99€ chez GMG ! En tout cas j'aime bien l'anime sur Netflix. Sinon comme dit plus haut ils sont dans un pack à 10€.


 à trois euros, c'est un prix cadeau et tu peux y aller sans trop de risque. il faut tout de même savoir que cette série lord of shadows est un dérivé de castlevania qui, en dehors de son thème, se rapproche bien plus de god of war en terme de mécanismes de jeu.

Mirror of time est un épisode qui était sorti à l'origine sur 3DS. Sauf erreur de ma part, il est bien plus proche de la formule Metroidvania que les 2 épisodes-sortis sur PC et consoles de salon à l'époque.

----------


## RUPPY

Castlevania: Lords of Shadow  est un excellent jeu  :;):  ..... le 2, j'ai nettement moins accroché  ::sad::

----------


## DARKDDR

On est le premier vendredi du mois et personne n'a encore balancé de pronos sur le nouvel humble bundle.
Les ponts ça ne vous réussit pas les canards.  ::zzz::

----------


## Strife

Bon plan pour le vieux: Jill est gratuit sur Gog https://www.gog.com/game/jill_of_the...mplete_trilogy

----------


## odji

hop, du deja vu et 8 balles quand meme:
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...k-legends-pack

----------


## odji

Ils en sont la, du porn (non-steam):
https://www.indiegala.com/indiegala-...n-anime-bundle

----------


## Baalim

> Ils en sont la, du porn (non-steam):
> https://www.indiegala.com/indiegala-...n-anime-bundle


On sent bien la finesse dans les titres  :Facepalm: 




> Busty Maid Creampie Heaven!

----------


## FB74

Modération alertée.  ::ninja::

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Il reste autour de 22 min pour le monthly (à cause de l'heure d'ete le reveal est à 6h au lieu de 7h pour nous) pour ceux qui voulaient le prendre à la derniere minute. 

(et donc H-22min avant les demandes sur le mauvais topic)

----------


## Oldnoobie

La config mini fait peur : Pentium 233, 800x600...

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> (et donc H-22min avant les demandes sur le mauvais topic)


Même pas 22 minutes, si tu considères que je suis déjà capable d'alerter sur mon intérêt sérieux pour les titres non-encore révélés : si vous voulez qq piécettes contre un jeu en double, les mois où je ne prends pas à cause des jeux révélés, je suis aux aguets pour les autres. 

#TeamNoRespect
#JeSuisBundlesCaritatifsDémembrés
#ToutCramerEtJouerSurAndroid

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Blablabla 
> #TeamNoRespect



 :tired:

----------


## Thelonious

Tadaaam

Hitman
Resident Evil Revelations
7 Days to Die
Dead Island Definitive Edition
The Dwarves
Hard Reset Redux
Hollow Knight
Sniper Elite
Sniper Elite V2
ET 2 lootbox Overwatch -_-

Et celui de décembre avec Cities Skyline + DLC After Dark et Metal Gear Solid 5...

----------


## NFafa

[Edit] Grillé pour les jeux du mois [/Edit]

Par contre je signale les très bon ajouts au trove : 
Renowned Explorer
Frozen Synapse
Epistory

----------


## Abzaarg

> Tadaaam
> 
> Hitman
> Resident Evil Revelations
> 7 Days to Die
> Dead Island Definitive Edition
> The Dwarves
> Hard Reset Redux
> Hollow Knight
> ...


C'est moi, ou les jeux dans les monthly baissent en valeur ?

Souvent des jeux sortis depuis un moment, qui valent plus grand chose en promo.

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Punaise, ils ont honte de rien chez Humble  ::O: 

(Je précise que j'entends par la que Sniper v2 a deja été gratos, le premier date d'il y a plus de 10 ans, et j'en passe...)

----------


## machiavel24

> C'est moi, ou les jeux dans les monthly baissent en valeur ?
> 
> Souvent des jeux sortis depuis un moment, qui valent plus grand chose en promo.


Ils ont embauché Baalim comme consultant  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Thelonious

Et Cities Skylines (très bon jeu au demeurant) sur le prochain est régulièrement bradé à vil prix...

----------


## FB74

> Ils ont embauché Baalim comme consultant .


C'est ça "l'inclusion".  ::ninja::

----------


## Bibik

Ouais ou alors y'a plus d'éditeurs qui se pressent chez humble pour brader leurs jeux et ces derniers sont contraints de faire les fonds de tiroirs.

----------


## Abzaarg

J'en ai marre de mettre mon abonnement en pause chaque mois, je me suis désinscris.

Je passerais sans pression du coup voir si jamais y a un sursaut.

Mais je pense qu'effectivement les éditeurs sont moins enclins a brader leur jeux.

----------


## jopopoe

Ouais enfin le bundle de ce mois-ci il se vendait juste avec Hollow Knight et Hitman, le reste c'est bonus...

Par contre effectivement le mois prochain ils vont peut-être pas en vendre des masses...

----------


## pikkpi

Ce sketch le reste du bundle de novembre... Plus jamais !

----------


## La Chouette

> C'est moi, ou les jeux dans les monthly baissent en valeur ?
> 
> Souvent des jeux sortis depuis un moment, qui valent plus grand chose en promo.


C'est toujours mieux que le mois d'avant. Non seulement c'était des jeux pas folichons, mais en plus ça valait pratiquement deux fois moins que d'habitude.

----------


## Abzaarg

> Ouais enfin le bundle de ce mois-ci il se vendait juste avec Hollow Knight et Hitman, le reste c'est bonus...
> 
> Par contre effectivement le mois prochain ils vont peut-être pas en vendre des masses...


Hitman et hollwo knight sont tres bon dans leur genre pas de soucis la dessus. 

Je parle vraiment de baisse en valeur et non en qualité des jeux. Par contre la y a eu des jeux deja fournis gratos et en bundle. Ce mois-ci c'est carrement la blague.

----------


## Baalim

> Tadaaam
> 
> Hitman
> Resident Evil Revelations
> 7 Days to Die
> Dead Island Definitive Edition
> The Dwarves
> Hard Reset Redux
> Hollow Knight
> ...


Argh, je crois que c'est un total foirage pour moi,  ce mois-ci  :Emo:

----------


## Wolverine

*Premier abo aux humble monthly*
J'ai pris un abo de 3 mois en commençant par celui avec Hitman, le monthly avec MGS ne m'intéresse pas du tout, je voudrais le passer et mettre en pause mais je n'ai qu'un "cancel my subscription" et pas de "pause".
J'ai loupé un truc ?

----------


## Baalim

> Ils ont embauché Baalim comme consultant .


Je peux t'assurer que si c'était le cas, JAURAISPASFOUTUQUEDESPUTAINSDEJEUXQUEJEPOSSEDEDEJA  :Boom: 


EDIT : ahhhhhhh, j'avais pas vu les reveal du mois prochain !  :Cryb: 
Comment est-ce qu'on saute un mois quand on est abonné à l'année ?????  :Sweat:

----------


## Abzaarg

> Argh, je crois que c'est un total foirage pour moi,  ce mois-ci


Je peux te debarrasser de hard reset si tu veux ^^

----------


## MeL

Et moi Hitman et Hollow Knight  ::siffle::

----------


## Baalim

Pour contacter la hotline Baalim Inc, merci d'envoyer un MP @ Shapa en précisant bien en objet _"file moi tous tes jeux, salaud de généreux"_

----------


## Evilblacksheep

N'oubliez pas de préciser que vous venez du topic des bons plans, ca va lui faire plaisir  :^_^:

----------


## Oldnoobie

Oh ben j'ai bien fait de rester déco de ce mois-ci didiou ! 
Je n'ai de regrets immenses que pour *The Dwarves et Hard Reset*, mais quel malheur qu'on ne puisse les acheter séparément avec l'argent épargné en achetant le pain mais plus les croissants chez la boulangère !

----------


## Franky Mikey

La déception du vendredi.  ::sad::

----------


## odji

destiny 2 offert  :;):  
https://www.destinythegame.com/fr/battlenet
mais faut activer les alertes sms ;(  (lache ton 06 mon salop)

----------


## Abzaarg

> destiny 2 offert  
> https://www.destinythegame.com/fr/battlenet
> mais faut activer les alertes sms ;(  (lache ton 06 mon salop)


Ah bah je venais pour ca^^

----------


## Baalim

2 nouveaux jeux sur le coins shop de chrono.gg dont boiling bolt à 3000 coins.

Faites gaffe, ça part vite  :;): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> destiny 2 offert  
> https://www.destinythegame.com/fr/battlenet
> mais faut activer les alertes sms ;(  (lache ton 06 mon salop)


J'adore le cadeau alternatif pour ceux qui ont déjà raqué...

----------


## Shapa

> N'oubliez pas de préciser que vous venez du topic des bons plans, ca va lui faire plaisir


Je note les mecs qui respectent rien , j'ai une liste. Et ceci dit j'ai des dons.




> J'adore le cadeau alternatif pour ceux qui ont déjà raqué...


Pour te dire la valeur du jeu  ::happy2::

----------


## FB74

> J'adore le cadeau alternatif pour ceux qui ont déjà raqué...


Dans chaque histoire se cache toujours un couillon.  ::trollface::

----------


## odji

> 2 nouveaux jeux sur le coins shop de chrono.gg dont boiling bolt à 3000 coins.
> 
> Faites gaffe, ça part vite


zut! j'ai pas assez de points ;/  si quelqu'un n'en veut pas je peux trade contre qq petits jeux ..

----------


## Pragor

> *Premier abo aux humble monthly*
> J'ai pris un abo de 3 mois en commençant par celui avec Hitman, le monthly avec MGS ne m'intéresse pas du tout, je voudrais le passer et mettre en pause mais je n'ai qu'un "cancel my subscription" et pas de "pause".
> J'ai loupé un truc ?


Faut bien cliquer sur "cancel my subscription", après ça t'arrives sur une page depuis laquelle tu pourrais choisir de "pause a month". Je le fais chaque mois depuis 3-4 mois, j'ai pris un abonnement d'un an en début d'année  ::|:

----------


## Bibik

A ce rythme là il va te faire plusieurs années !

----------


## Wolverine

> Faut bien cliquer sur "cancel my subscription", après ça t'arrives sur une page depuis laquelle tu pourrais choisir de "pause a month". Je le fais chaque mois depuis 3-4 mois, j'ai pris un abonnement d'un an en début d'année



OK merci pour l'info.
Faudrait qu'ils mettent à jour la page de leur FAQ.

----------


## Maalak

Le HB de ce mois-ci ne me semble pas si dégueulasse si on n'a pas les deux jeux proposés, je trouve pour ma part.

----------


## La Chouette

> Le HB de ce mois-ci ne me semble pas si dégueulasse si on n'a pas les deux jeux proposés, je trouve pour ma part.


Ca fait quand même 2-3 mois que MGS5 est en soldes à toutes les sauces.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Il est passé à 3 balles il y a très peu de temps  :Facepalm:

----------


## Bibik

C'est ça, ou 4€ avec le Revengeance qui est bien sympa. Konami a l'air de brader ses clés comme pour *Metal Gear Survive*

----------


## maxtidus10

> Il est passé à 3 balles il y a très peu de temps


D'ailleurs j'ai raté ça j'étais assez deg :/

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> D'ailleurs j'ai raté ça j'étais assez deg :/


Y un super Humble Bundle !!  ::lol:: 

 ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> zut! j'ai pas assez de points ;/  si quelqu'un n'en veut pas je peux trade contre qq petits jeux ..


Je t'aurais bien dépanné mais je l'ai déjà pris pour moi et on ne peut prendre qu'un seul exemplaire :/


Et un 6er bundle chez groupees..
https://groupees.com/6er7

Et c'est vraiment tout merdique  :tired:

----------


## Graouu

Fallout 76 à 39.99e chez auchan, livraison gratuite en point relais.

----------


## odji

> Je t'aurais bien dépanné mais je l'ai déjà pris pour moi et on ne peut prendre qu'un seul exemplaire :/
> 
> 
> Et un 6er bundle chez groupees..
> https://groupees.com/6er7
> 
> Et c'est vraiment tout merdique



merci quand meme, j'ai reussi a l'avoir contre mon poids en clé steam ;/

groupees doivent encore qq be mine avec leur abo annuel de 2016? pas grand chose qui font envie chez eux en ce moment..

----------


## Baalim

> merci quand meme, j'ai reussi a l'avoir contre mon poid en clé steam ;/
> 
> groupees doivent encore qq be mine avec leur abo annuel de 2016? pas grand chose qui font envie chez eux en ce moment..


Humm, je ne suis pas sûr. Je crois que le dernier be mine était le 9ème ou 10ème de l'abo

----------


## torrpenn

> destiny 2 offert  
> https://www.destinythegame.com/fr/battlenet
> mais faut activer les alertes sms ;(  (lache ton 06 mon salop)


On le trouve aussi dans l'onglet "cadeaux" du launcher battle.net pour ceux qui l'ont installé. Pas besoin du numéro de portable dans ce cas  :;):

----------


## Wolverine

Je n'ai pas renseigner mon numéro de GSM et donc pas activer les alertes SMS et j'ai pu l'ajouter sans problème via le lien du site, sans passer par le launcher.

----------


## Valenco

> On le trouve aussi dans l'onglet "cadeaux" du launcher battle.net pour ceux qui l'ont installé. Pas besoin du numéro de portable dans ce cas


Je confirme. C'est simplissime comme ça.  :;):

----------


## Wolverine

Au passage, si vous achetez sur 2game.com, pensez à rester en £, même avec la conversion par Paypal en €, ça reste bien moins cher.
Il y a encore des promos pour Halloween pendant un peu moins de 2 jours.

----------


## Hippolyte

> Je confirme. C'est simplissime comme ça.


J'ai téléchargé le launcher pour Destiny 2, et il m'a demandé d'activer les alertes sms tout de même. Peut-être faut-il au moins un jeu sur le compte ?
Et je n'ai pas trop envie de donner mon numéro. J'ai essayé les numéros de SMS jetables, mais ça ne fonctionne pas, dommage.

----------


## Stelarc

En même temps c'est une sécurité en plus pour le compte comme Steam. ::o:

----------


## maxtidus10

> J'ai téléchargé le launcher pour Destiny 2, et il m'a demandé d'activer les alertes sms tout de même. Peut-être faut-il au moins un jeu sur le compte ?
> Et je n'ai pas trop envie de donner mon numéro. J'ai essayé les numéros de SMS jetables, mais ça ne fonctionne pas, dommage.


Jamais eu d'alerte SMS malgré que j'ai mis mon numéro. C'est utile pour récupérer son compte en cas de piratage je pense. Tu peux y aller sans trop de risque.

----------


## Eradan

> En même temps c'est une sécurité en plus pour le compte comme Steam.


Je n'ai pas besoin qu'on me tienne la main pour sécuriser mes comptes  ::rolleyes::

----------


## acdctabs

Sauf que la double authentification de permet pas uniquement de sécuriser de ton côté, mais du leur aussi.
Que ton mot de passe soit "toto" ou "Fgtz(é(4ZEFGDFSfr(" ça ne change plus grand chose aujour'hui.

----------


## Baalim

Fran bow à 3.74$
https://www.gog.com/game/fran_bow

----------


## Eradan

> Sauf que la double authentification de permet pas uniquement de sécuriser de ton côté, mais du leur aussi.
> Que ton mot de passe soit "toto" ou "Fgtz(é(4ZEFGDFSfr(" ça ne change plus grand chose aujour'hui.


Il n'y aurait rien à sécuriser si les boîtes concernées n'obligeaient pas à stocker des infos personnelles et/ou hautement sensibles sur des comptes en ligne dont on sait que les serveurs et les protocoles ne sont pas suffisamment sécurisés. La double authentification ne change pas la faiblesse des infrastructures et des protocoles, ça permet simplement de récupérer plus d'infos sur les utilisateurs.

----------


## Supergounou

> Fran bow à 3.74$
> https://www.gog.com/game/fran_bow


Meilleur point'n click de ces 15 dernières années  :Bave:

----------


## Saereg

> Meilleur point'n click de ces 15 dernières années


Vraiment ? parce qu'il tente bien là, je l'ai dans ma wishlist depuis un moment mais dans les "peut-être un jour" alors en promo+gog je sens que je vais craquer.

----------


## Marmottas

Supergounou fait dans la surenchère :



Avatar de Supergounou
Supergounou a écrit: 24/07/2016 22h28
Par défaut

    Fran Bow (2015)



    Point'n click. Et une véritable merveille. Développé par les 2 suédois de Killmonday Games, on se retrouve dans un univers à mi chemin entre Alice in Wonderland et le chef d’œuvre de Lovecraft, Démons et Merveilles. Un voyage initiatique avec des thèmes comme la psychose, la réalité, le temps, l'espace, ce genre de trucs top rigolos, et sincèrement, j'ai pas grand chose à lui reprocher. Énorme cohérence dans la narration, scénario béton qui tient en haleine jusqu'au bout, ambiance complètement folle, un sound design qui colle bien à l'ambiance malgré (ou grâce à?) l'absence de doublage. Des énigmes toujours très cohérentes (une seule m'a fait pas mal tourner en rond), gameplay rodé, une durée de vie de 10h, idéale pour le genre, des personnages marquants, pleins de sentiments contradictoires qui sont véhiculés de manière efficace, du sang des tripes et de l'amour, comment ça j'en fais trop? Même pas.

    Aller quelques défauts quand même. Le jeu n'est qu'en anglais (ou suédois ou espagnol), mais rien de bien compliqué (je n'ai même pas regardé s'il existait un patch fr) puisqu'il faut cliquer pour faire défiler les dialogues. On prend son temps dans la lecture, et avec un petit Google trad pas loin pour les mots compliqués ça passe tout seul. Quelques soucis de casse dans la traduction anglaise, mais rien de gênant. Quelques imprécisions dans les "hitboxes" de certains objets cliquables, et enfin, mais ça c'est personnel, pas de moyen de voir les objets avec lesquels on peut interagir en appuyant sur une touche.

    Gros gros jeu du genre, vaut laaaargement ces 15€ plein pot. Aller j'ose: best point'n click que j'ai fait de ces 10 dernières années. 


Bref, en 2 ans, le jeu a pris 5 années de plus dans la comparaison...  ::P:

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Bref, en 2 ans, le jeu a pris 5 années de plus dans la comparaison...


 ::O:  Tu stalk Supergounou ou t'as une putain de mémoire ?  ::o:

----------


## Saereg

Allez vendu, merci pour les infos  :;):

----------


## Maalak

> Tu stalk Supergounou ou t'as une putain de mémoire ?


C'est son multi.  ::ninja::

----------


## Marmottas

> Tu stalk Supergounou ou t'as une putain de mémoire ?


Un peu des deux : j'aime bien lire ses avis qui sont bien détaillés et qui " tapent " souvent dans mes styles de jeux (puzzle/réflexion) et je me souvenais qu'il avait traité de ce jeu (après Google a fait le reste)

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> C'est son multi.


Je suis déjà celui d'elftor !  ::P:

----------


## nova

> Je n'ai pas besoin qu'on me tienne la main pour sécuriser mes comptes


 :haha:

----------


## Baalim

Moke & sacrifice, 8.74 $
https://www.wingamestore.com/product...and-Sacrifice/

----------


## pipoop

Mike weed everyday Baalim?

----------


## Baalim

Ce -nouveau- titre scandaleux  :tired: 


Promo made in Poland avec notamment Darkwoods à 8 $ pour ceux qui ne l'ont pas gentiment piraté.
https://www.gog.com/promo/20181105_polish_week

Naru shipu shipu HD super collection à 16 €  ::o: 
https://www.gamersgate.com/DD-NARUTO...-storm-trilogy




> This collection includes: HD Remasters of NARUTO: ULTIMATE NINJA STORM, NARUTO SHIPPUDEN: ULTIMATE NINJA STORM 2, and NARUTO SHIPPUDEN: ULTIMATE NINJA STORM 3 FULL BURST.

----------


## Flad

> Ce -nouveau- titre scandaleux


J'ai eu une promo sur un bundle du genre.
Tu va être servi jusqu'au 10.000  ::trollface::

----------


## odji

ils hesitent a le mettre en ligne, le IG monday 61:
https://www.indiegala.com/monday-mot...m-games-bundle

----------


## Yves Signal

Petite questions à mes canardos sûrs : Hitman 2 bénéficie-t'il d'une remise intéressante quelque part ?

Je précise pour ceux que ça intéresse que les possesseurs du premier bénéficieront de toutes ses missions revampés et améliorées avec les nouvelles possibilités du gameplay.

_Edith :_ A priori le lowest est chez Gamesbillet, pour 43 roros.

----------


## Tenebris

> Je précise pour ceux que ça intéresse que les possesseurs du premier bénéficieront de toutes ses missions revampés et améliorées avec les nouvelles possibilités du gameplay.


Euh, là du coup ça m'intéresse. J'ai laissé le jeu en suspend depuis un looonnng moment et je comptais me le faire mais s'il bénéficie d'améliorations substantielles si on achète le 2...  :Bave:

----------


## Nosdeuxo

Remember l'erreur de prix de GMG qui m'a fait la Gold à 49€ en juillet...  :Bave:

----------


## pesos

> Petite questions à mes canardos sûrs : Hitman 2 bénéficie-t'il d'une remise intéressante quelque part ?
> 
> Je précise pour ceux que ça intéresse que les possesseurs du premier bénéficieront de toutes ses missions revampés et améliorées avec les nouvelles possibilités du gameplay.
> 
> _Edith :_ A priori le lowest est chez Gamesbillet, pour 43 roros.


Non mais prendre la Gold Edition tu dois  :Cigare:

----------


## Yves Signal

> Remember l'erreur de prix de GMG qui m'a fait la Gold à 49€ en juillet...


Oh man...




> Non mais prendre la Gold Edition tu dois


Confidence : j'ai déjà fait ça pour Odyssey et je me sens suffisamment merdeux pour ne pas réitérer.
J'ai même pas regardé, c'est dire...  ::ninja:: 
Mais du coup gold = season pass ? Je croyais que le jeu n'était plus épisodique  ::huh::

----------


## FB74

*W 40k, Sanctus Reach* à 6.49 euros sur Fanatical:
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/wa...-sanctus-reach

----------


## odji

Bunch Keys Bundle #26: Falling Leaves
https://www.bunchkeys.com/bunch-keys-bundle-26

----------


## Nanaki

> Mais du coup gold = season pass ? Je croyais que le jeu n'était plus épisodique


Le jeu une l'est plus, il y aura 6 destinations dés la sortie. 



Mais il y aura aussi un Season Pass contenant 2 expansion pack qui contiendront des nouvelles destinations, des missions, des armes et des tenues

----------


## odji

la longue serie des marteaux de guerre en promo chez HB:
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/p...arhammer-week/

----------


## Abzaarg

Distraint gratos sur steam

https://store.steampowered.com/app/3...eluxe_Edition/

----------


## erynnie

Il n'est quasiment jamais soldé et paf le voilà qui débarque à son lowest comme ça dans les promos lambda du lundi : The Legend of Heroe : Trails of cold Steel

----------


## Gorillaz

> Distraint gratos sur steam
> 
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/3...eluxe_Edition/




Merci pour l'info  ::):

----------


## Bibik

> Il n'est quasiment jamais soldé et paf le voilà qui débarque à son lowest comme ça dans les promos lambda du lundi : The Legend of Heroe : Trails of cold Steel


Egalement sur Gog (pensez au cashback !) et Humble.
C'est à l'occasion d'une update de la part de Xseed qui fait toujours un suivi nickel de leurs jeux  :Perfect:

----------


## f3n3k

> Il n'y aurait rien à sécuriser si les boîtes concernées n'obligeaient pas à stocker des infos personnelles et/ou hautement sensibles sur des comptes en ligne dont on sait que les serveurs et les protocoles ne sont pas suffisamment sécurisés. La double authentification ne change pas la faiblesse des infrastructures et des protocoles, ça permet simplement de récupérer plus d'infos sur les utilisateurs.


 ::blink::  Comment mélanger les choux et les carottes... Peux tu expliquer le rapport entre la double authentification d'un mot de passe et le stockage de données personnelles ??

----------


## Eradan

Si aucune donnée personnelle ou sensible n'est stockée sur ton compte en ligne, l'intérêt de récupérer des identifiants/mots de passe devient nul. La double authentification de vient inutile, puisqu'il n'y a plus rien à protéger.

----------


## acdctabs

:Facepalm:

----------


## Eradan

Ça te paraît vraiment si absurde que ça de te dire que, peut-être, laisser tes infos personnelles stockées sur des serveurs insuffisamment sécurisés, ça n'est pas la meilleure idée du monde?

----------


## Mastaba

> Si aucune donnée personnelle ou sensible n'est stockée sur ton compte en ligne, l'intérêt de récupérer des identifiants/mots de passe devient nul. La double authentification de vient inutile, puisqu'il n'y a plus rien à protéger.


L'intérêt n'est pas forcément de récupérer des données personnelles mais peut être juste le compte lui même?

----------


## Eradan

Et encore une fois, si le compte en question ne contient rien, quel est l'intérêt?

----------


## jopopoe

A la base, vu qu'on parle d'un compte Battlenet, ben il contient tes jeux.

----------


## madgic

Et quel est l'intérêt d'un compte si tu as rien dessus ? Est ce que ça existe d'ailleurs un compte où il n'y a aucune données personnelles ? Tu as au moins dans le très grande majorité des cas ton adresse mail.

Et puis au départ, la question était la double authentification pour récupérer ton compte battle.net. Donc même s'il y avait pas de données personnelles, ça serait utilise de pouvoir récupérer ton compte pour récupérer tes jeux...

----------


## Hippolyte

Quand je me plaignais plus haut, c'est justement que je doive donner mon numéro de téléphone. Mon mail est poubelle, je suis inscrit à un tas de choses avec mais j'ai des mails plus perso. Par contre, j'ai qu'un seul numéro de téléphone et lui relie directement à ma vraie identité. Moi ça me gène, tant pis/tant mieux pour vous si c'est pas le cas, mais devoir donner des informations personnelles pour protéger un compte avec des jeux vidéos dessus, ça devrait être optionnel (ou réduit au strict minimum, au fond je ne me fais pas d'illusions sur la course aux données que font les grands sites, et je ne sais pas pour steam mais ce ne doit pas être gégé), or là battlenet me forçait la main. Mon numéro contre Destiny.

----------


## Myope

> Quand je me plaignais plus haut, c'est justement que je doive donner mon numéro de téléphone. Mon mail est poubelle, je suis inscrit à un tas de choses avec mais j'ai des mails plus perso. Par contre, j'ai qu'un seul numéro de téléphone et lui relie directement à ma vraie identité. Moi ça me gène, tant pis/tant mieux pour vous si c'est pas le cas, mais devoir donner des informations personnelles pour protéger un compte avec des jeux vidéos dessus, ça devrait être optionnel (ou réduit au strict minimum, au fond je ne me fais pas d'illusions sur la course aux données que font les grands sites, et je ne sais pas pour steam mais ce ne doit pas être gégé), or là battlenet me forçait la main. Mon numéro contre Destiny.


Tu es partisan du vivons heureux, vivons cachés?
Tu divulgues volontairement de fausses informations pour pas qu'on sache qui tu es à ton employeur, ton loueur, ta banque, la poste, edf, ton fournisseur d'accès internet, téléphone, amazone, ton médecin, ta sécu, tes assurances, la police quand on t’arrête, la mairie, les impôts... etc etc.
Tu n'as pas un chapeau en aluminium contre les meéfaits du wifi ou pour empêcher qu'on lise ton cerveau à distance aussi?  ::ninja:: 

Désolés, Ca me fait toujours rigoler les gens qui rebute à donner leur infos personnelles. Tu les emporteras pas dans la tombe hein.

----------


## madgic

> Tu es partisan du vivons heureux, vivons cachés?
> Tu divulgues volontairement de fausses informations pour pas qu'on sache qui tu es à ton employeur, ton loueur, ta banque, la poste, edf, ton fournisseur d'accès internet, téléphone, amazone, ton médecin, ta sécu, tes assurances, la police quand on t’arrête, la mairie, les impôts... etc etc.
> Tu n'as pas un chapeau en aluminium contre les meéfaits du wifi ou pour empêcher qu'on lise ton cerveau à distance aussi? 
> 
> Désolés, Ca me fait toujours rigoler les gens qui rebute à donner leur infos personnelles. Tu les emporteras pas dans la tombe hein.


MA PERSONNE EST SACRÉE !

 ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

Cossack 3 à 6€
https://www.indiegala.com/cossacks-3...erjack-on-sale

Et indie gala ne demande que votre carte bleue.

----------


## pitmartinz

> Désolés, Ca me fait toujours rigoler les gens qui rebute à donner leur infos personnelles.


Moi je comprends totallement.
Je trouve ça très très creepy que des sites en sachent limite plus sur toi que... toi même.

Avec la poussée des IA et du Machine Learning, je sens poindre un futur proche ou les IA sauront comment te vendre un produit, une Ad placée là, un avis "sponsorisé" qui pop sur une page que tu visites régulièrement, etc... avec la masse des données semée de partout, ça n'a rien de fantaisiste.
Ajoutons à cela les algorithme de reconnaissance faciale et tu arrives à brosser un tableau assez flippant.

Je comprends donc que l'on veuille protéger le plus possible le peu qui nous reste de privé.

----------


## Yves Signal

> Le jeu une l'est plus, il y aura 6 destinations dés la sortie. 
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Dq4LqB9UUAEaOul.jpg:large
> 
> Mais il y aura aussi un Season Pass contenant *2 expansion pack qui contiendront des nouvelles destinations, des missions*, des armes et des tenues


This, je suis sans doute une grosse chèvre : je ne trouve nulle part mention de ce contenu dans les extensions. Ou alors je ne sais pas googler, ce qui n’est pas exclu en fait maintenant que j'y pense...  :tired:

----------


## Nanaki

> This, je suis sans doute une grosse chèvre : je ne trouve nulle part mention de ce contenu dans les extensions. Ou alors je ne sais pas googler, ce qui n’est pas exclu en fait maintenant que j'y pense...


Sur la page Steam du jeu

----------


## Yves Signal

Je me suis mal exprimé : le détail du contenu en question (combien de maps par exemple).
Mais j'ai cherché un peu et ça reste aussi nébuleux que cette description.
Merci en tout cas  :;):

----------


## znokiss

> je sens poindre un futur proche ou les IA sauront comment te vendre un produit, une Ad placée là, un avis "sponsorisé" qui pop sur une page que tu visites régulièrement, etc...


Euh, si jamais, c'est déjà demain, hein.

----------


## Gorillaz

Lords of the fallen, un simili-Dark Souls-light à moins de 5 boules chez Gog

----------


## Nanaki

> Je me suis mal exprimé : le détail du contenu en question (combien de maps par exemple).
> Mais j'ai cherché un peu et ça reste aussi nébuleux que cette description.
> Merci en tout cas


Ha oui ok  :^_^: 
Effectivement pas de détails sur le contenu. Perso je pense que ce sera une seule map par extension mais ce sera peut-être plus.

----------


## purEcontact

Blizzard vend un jeu contre de la data plutôt que contre de l'argent.
Si ça vous paraît trop cher, passez votre chemin  :tired:

----------


## Baalim

> Blizzard vend un jeu contre de la data plutôt que contre de l'argent.
> Si ça vous paraît trop cher, passez votre chemin


Humm, bungie plutôt.


Soldes IDEA factory chez Fanatical :
https://www.fanatical.com/en/publish...-international

Le western sci-fi (nan, pas firefly) exoplanet à 12$
https://www.chrono.gg/

Sortie de swords  & soldiers 2 environ 5 ans trop tard.
https://store.steampowered.com/app/7...hawarmageddon/

----------


## barbarian_bros

> Distraint gratos sur steam
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/3...eluxe_Edition/


Offre à durée limitée pour augmenter la visibilité à l'occasion de la sortie de Distraint 2 le 13 novembre.

----------


## Eradan

> Et quel est l'intérêt d'un compte si tu as rien dessus ? Est ce que ça existe d'ailleurs un compte où il n'y a aucune données personnelles ? Tu as au moins dans le très grande majorité des cas ton adresse mail.
> 
> Et puis au départ, la question était la double authentification pour récupérer ton compte battle.net. Donc même s'il y avait pas de données personnelles, ça serait utilise de pouvoir récupérer ton compte pour récupérer tes jeux...


Lres réponses sont:
1/ Nul
2/ Malheureusement, non.
3/ Et ça ne devrait pas être le cas. Le couple login/mot de passe devrait être indépendant des infos personnelles.




> Quand je me plaignais plus haut, c'est justement que je doive donner mon numéro de téléphone. Mon mail est poubelle, je suis inscrit à un tas de choses avec mais j'ai des mails plus perso. Par contre, j'ai qu'un seul numéro de téléphone et lui relie directement à ma vraie identité. Moi ça me gène, tant pis/tant mieux pour vous si c'est pas le cas, mais devoir donner des informations personnelles pour protéger un compte avec des jeux vidéos dessus, ça devrait être optionnel (ou réduit au strict minimum, au fond je ne me fais pas d'illusions sur la course aux données que font les grands sites, et je ne sais pas pour steam mais ce ne doit pas être gégé), or là battlenet me forçait la main. Mon numéro contre Destiny.


Les jeux pourraient être liés à l'adresse mail et ne pas être liés à un compte C'est techniquement possible, mais beaucoup moins rentable pour les entreprises concernées.




> Tu es partisan du vivons heureux, vivons cachés?


Tu es partisan du 'j'offre ma vie privée gratuitement à qui demande.' C'est bien. Heureusement que tout le monde (une majorité de députés européens les premiers) n'est pas aussi con.

----------


## FB74

Warhammer Bundle:
https://www.humblebundle.com/games/warhammer-bundle

----------


## Maalak

> Warhammer Bundle:
> https://www.humblebundle.com/games/warhammer-bundle


 :tired: 

DE
LA
MERDE
.

 ::(:

----------


## Galgu

> Warhammer Bundle:
> https://www.humblebundle.com/games/warhammer-bundle


C'est vraiment N.A.Z.E je suis hyper déçu.

----------


## Jughurta

J'ai rarement vu un 1er pallier avec autant de DLC et de jeux aussi vieux et un 3ème pallier aussi naze.

----------


## rduburo

Ça fait blood bowl 2 à 5€ 
 c'est pas mal, non ?

----------


## KaiN34

A wé ce bundle est ultra naze et pourtant je suis pas difficile.  ::O:

----------


## machiavel24

> Ça fait blood bowl 2 à 5€ 
>  c'est pas mal, non ?


Oui, mais tu n'as que le jeu de base. Après, ça vaut le coup pour commencer  ::): .

Sinon, c'est pas top. J'aurais bien testé le truc avec les vaisseaux, mais pas dans le tier 3 alors que j'ai déjà quasiment tout le reste.

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Donc à vous lire... si ce bundle est naze parce que vous avez déjà tous les jeux (dont plusieurs sont encore bien sympa), vous pouvez alors vous consoler en prenant un bundle Groupees ou Indie Gala à la place. Là vous aurez plein d'inédits !  ::P:

----------


## Baalim

Pour les rares amateurs de shmup encore présents, sky force reloaded est soldé à cinq euros. c'est suffisamment rare pour être précisé.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/6...orce_Reloaded/

Le premier opus est, quant à lui, bradé à un misérable euros.

----------


## Diwydiant

> Oui, mais tu n'as que le jeu de base. Après, ça vaut le coup pour commencer .
> 
> Sinon, c'est pas top. J'aurais bien testé le truc avec les vaisseaux, mais pas dans le tier 3 alors que j'ai déjà quasiment tout le reste.


J'ai toujours été intrigué par BloodBowl2, je me tâte à prendre le bundle rien que pour lui, les autres titres ne m'intéressant pas du tout, ou étant déjà en ma possession   :Emo:

----------


## Gloppy

> Pour les rares amateurs de shmup encore présents, sky force reloaded est soldé à cinq euros. c'est suffisamment rare pour être précisé.
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/6...orce_Reloaded/
> Le premier opus est, quant à lui, bradé à un misérable euros.


Des différences majeures entre les deux ? (J'ai déjà le premier, la version Reloaded pourrait m'intéresser mais j'ai pas envie d'investir un pognon de dingue - 5 euros - dans un remake avec trois détails cosmétiques qui changent...)

----------


## FB74

_"Au pays de Baalim, comme dans tous les pays.
On s'amuse, on pleure, on rit.
Il y a les bons plans et les pourris..."_

 :Drum:

----------


## machiavel24

> J'ai toujours été intrigué par BloodBowl2, je me tâte à prendre le bundle rien que pour lui, les autres titres ne m'intéressant pas du tout, ou étant déjà en ma possession


Je ne suis pas objectif (j'ai quelques dizaines d'heures au compteur), mais le jeu est très bien et il y a des nains.

Si tu veux jouer contre un adversaire à peine meilleur que l'IA, je suis là  :;): .

----------


## Oldnoobie

J'étais curieux, j'ai tenté, j'ai décroché. Faut avoir les yeux bien en face des trous et le café à la main, ça vient avec ses règles, son fonctionnement et un rythme particulier. Mais ça s'essaie.

----------


## Baalim

> Des différences majeures entre les deux ? (J'ai déjà le premier, la version Reloaded pourrait m'intéresser mais j'ai pas envie d'investir un pognon de dingue - 5 euros - dans un remake avec trois détails cosmétiques qui changent...)


Il me semble qu'il s’agit d'une suite et non pas d'un remaster  :;): 
A noter que si tu prends le pack, tu gagnes encore 50 centimes  ::ninja:: 

Le gros avantage de cette suite est la présence d'un mode local co-op.

http://www.nintendolife.com/reviews/...force_reloaded


Ah, voila l'explication :
https://www.reddit.com/r/Skyforce/co...ons_explained/




> From time to time there happens to be some confusion about different Sky Force version available on different platforms. Perhaps it’s caused by somewhat confusing titles, maybe by a long publishing intervals. Regardless of the reason, this post should shed some light on that whole ‘mess’ by outlining the release dates and features of different Sky Force versions.
> 
> Sky Force (2004) - mobile shoot ‘em up for S60 and other mobile systems of that era.
> 
> Sky Force Reloaded (2006) - a sequel to Sky Force, available on the same platforms
> 
> Both of these games were ported to iOS and Android in 2009/2010. Currently unavailable due to incompatibility with new versions of the operating systems. Sky Force was also ported to PSP and PS3 minis in 2011.
> 
> Sky Force 2014 - a mobile remake of 2004’s Sky Force. Released for iOS and Android as a Free 2 Play title. Consists o 9 stages in the main campaign, 1 bonus stage, and 4 tournament stages.
> ...

----------


## Diwydiant

> Je ne suis pas objectif (j'ai quelques dizaines d'heures au compteur), mais le jeu est très bien et il y a des nains.
> 
> Si tu veux jouer contre un adversaire à peine meilleur que l'IA, je suis là .


Je suis passé à la caisse, du coup  :;):  

Bon, je vais avoir besoin d'un peu d'entraînement, mais dès que je me sens au taquet, et te bippe  :;):

----------


## h0verfly

> Je suis passé à la caisse, du coup  
> 
> Bon, je vais avoir besoin d'un peu d'entraînement, mais dès que je me sens au taquet, et te bippe


Je veux bien être bippé aussi moi! Je suis débutant également  :;):  Ou sinon je veux bien être spectateur de vos matchs.

----------


## Gloppy

> Ah, voila l'explication :
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Skyforce/co...ons_explained/


Merci Baalim pour les infos !  ::):

----------


## sticky-fingers

> _"Au pays de Baalim, comme dans tous les pays.
> On s'amuse, on pleure, on rit.
> Il y a les bons plans et les pourris..."_


... et le backlog qui se remplit

----------


## Marmottas

> _"Au pays de Baalim, comme dans tous les pays.
> On s'amuse, on pleure, on rit.
> Il y a les bons plans et les pourris..."_


On s'amuse on pleure on rit
Car on a un méchant Atari

Et pour sortir de ces moments difficiles
Avoir un Amiga c'est plus utile

----------


## Baalim

Je vois rien, j'entends rien (la comédie française non plus, fort heureusement)

Trillion, god of destruction à 1.67 €
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/tr...of-destruction

Le jeu est un mélange de VN et de TRPG.

----------


## lustucuit

> Pour les rares amateurs de shmup encore présents, sky force reloaded est soldé à cinq euros. c'est suffisamment rare pour être précisé.
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/6...orce_Reloaded/
> 
> Le premier opus est, quant à lui, bradé à un misérable euros.


Merci, je vais le prendre, et puis j’ai le précédent donc je gagne 50 cts  :;): 

Je suis amateur de shmup mais en général je les trouve cher...

----------


## Franky Mikey

J'aime bien les shoot 'em ups mais je n'arrive jamais à les finir.  :Emo:

----------


## acdctabs

Il suffit de rajouter des crédits !

----------


## rduburo

> Il suffit de rajouter des crédits !


Monsieur est pour le PSG, non ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Marmottas

> Je vois rien, j'entends rien (la comédie française non plus, fort heureusement)



On se moque mais qui aime bien châtie bien, tu sais bien (et puis sans toi, j'aurai loupé le bon plan Sky force... D'ailleurs, je ne savais même pas qu'il y avait une suite alors... Merci*)
*Tain, c'est ma 2ème déclaration d'amour sur le forum cette semaine... Le printemps ?

----------


## Flad

> Je vois rien, j'entends rien .


Je comprend mieux ton backlog du coup.

----------


## Spilke Spiegel

> Je comprend mieux ton backlog du coup.


 :^_^:

----------


## pitmartinz

Pour BB2, y a une communauté assez importante sur ce forum. Possibilité de trouver des adversaires qui vous donneront qq ficelles et début de la prochaine saison en décembre  ::): 

BB2 trouve sa quintessence dans une ligue contre des joueurs humains  ::):

----------


## Baalim

Build an adventurous itch.io bundle en précommande à l'aveugle chez groupees.

https://groupees.com/itchio2


Vu le nombre de mots-clés que contient cette phrase, je crois que nous sommes définitivement en présence du titre le moins usurpé de  ::o: 


Best of indie legends bundle
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...gends-bundle-3

Très correct pour le prix (3.15€) mais, comme le dernier humble, du réchauffé pour les habitués du topic.

----------


## Bibik

Nouveau prix le plus bas historique pour *.hack gu last recode* chez gamebillet à 11 sesterces et 19 étains, à voir si ce n'est pas un signe précurseur de humblemonthlysage proche.
Idem pour *Middle Earth Shadow of War* qui suit les traces de son grand frère et chute inexorablement à 11€19

----------


## Baalim

Le leisure suit larry encore bundle avec epic car factory parce que pourquoi pas...

https://www.indiegala.com/leisure-su...e-steam-bundle

 À la décharge du site, il doit s'agir de son bundle le moins pourri depuis des lustres

----------


## Captain Igloo

> Pour les rares amateurs de shmup encore présents, sky force reloaded est soldé à cinq euros. c'est suffisamment rare pour être précisé.
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/6...orce_Reloaded/
> 
> Le premier opus est, quant à lui, bradé à un misérable euros.


J'ai pris le premier opus, à 1€ on risque pas grand-chose (si ce n'est sa santé mentale avec certains titres).
Eh bien c'est fort agréable, difficulté plutôt bien dosée pour les vieux / personnes n'ayant pas de grands réflexes.
Ça semble assez court mais j'y ai déjà passé deux heures.

Bref, le premier à 1€ est un excellent plan, maintenant j'hésite à prendre le deuxième de suite ou attendre les prochaines soldes, au risque qu'il n'y soit pas bradé.
Merci Baalim !

----------


## Baalim

> J'ai pris le premier opus, à 1€ on risque pas grand-chose (si ce n'est sa santé mentale avec certains titres).
> Eh bien c'est fort agréable, difficulté plutôt bien dosée pour les vieux / personnes n'ayant pas de grands réflexes.
> Ça semble assez court mais j'y ai déjà passé deux heures.
> 
> Bref, le premier à 1€ est un excellent plan, maintenant j'hésite à prendre le deuxième de suite ou attendre les prochaines soldes, au risque qu'il n'y soit pas bradé.
> Merci Baalim !


 je viens de passer un peu de temps hier sur le deuxième épisode et, en dehors d'un changement de décor, ça reste tout de même extrêmement proche.

 je veux dire par là que le jeu est toujours aussi axé grind, qu'on y retrouve un grand nombre des ennemis de base du premier et que le système d'armement reste quasiment identique.. pour ce que j'ai pu en voir en tout cas.

 bref, ça reste très sympa mais un peu trop proche du premier épisode en dehors du mode deux joueurs.

Pour ceux qui s'interrogent sur l'opportunité d'un achat, il faut savoir que le jeu est en f2p sur Android et Apple

----------


## Baalim

Je dois être en manque de bundle mais ça me semble moins minable qu'à l’accoutumée :

https://otakubundle.com/latest/bundles/otakubundle-36

----------


## odji

un peu de hs, et article qui date un peu, mais voici les stats des ventes de ce petit jeu: https://store.steampowered.com/app/379640/Bloo_Kid_2/

https://www.winterworks.de/bloo-kid-...nue-breakdown/

voila, faites des jeux pour mobile.

----------


## Baalim

C'est envoyant ce genre de chiffres que je m'interroge toujours sur la persévérance et la motivation des indépendants à sortir des jeux sur Steam.

 vu la femme dépotoirs que la boutique est aujourd'hui devenue, je doute que les choses soient aller en s'améliorant.

De mémoire, ce jeu était assez banal mais assez loin des merdes qu'on voit débouler chaque jour.

F1 2015 gratuit chez gamesession
https://www.gamesessions.com/fr/Game/F12015

C'est toujours la même chose, pas de clé Steam et une version qui vous appartient au bout de cinq minutes de temps de jeu


Promo sur les jeux de course avec gravel à 20€.
Rien de vraiment fabuleux.

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/p...of-speed-mk-2/

----------


## FB74

*Fractured Lands* gratos sur Humble Bundle:
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/fractured-lands

Attention, ils sont en rupture de clés.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Ça ressemble fortement à une tentative désespérée de remplir les serveurs.  ::trollface:: 

Dommage ceci dit, l'ambiance Mad Max et le look des caisses avaient l'air sympa. Mais de là à jouer à un BR...

----------


## znokiss

> un peu de hs, et article qui date un peu, mais voici les stats des ventes de ce petit jeu: https://store.steampowered.com/app/379640/Bloo_Kid_2/
> 
> https://www.winterworks.de/bloo-kid-...nue-breakdown/
> 
> voila, faites des jeux pour mobile.


Même HS, ce genre d'article est bigrement intéressant, merci.

----------


## Jughurta

*Daedalic Triple Pack Bundle* chez Fanatical à 5.25€ (reste 19 heures et 20% des clés sont parties).

3 jeux :

*Bounty Train
Valhalla hills
Caravan*

----------


## Baalim

Don't starve @ 2.04 €
https://store.steampowered.com/app/219740/Dont_Starve/

Tiens, cross topic mais je l'ai aussi sur mon smartphone  ::siffle::

----------


## Bibik

> *Fractured Lands* gratos sur Humble Bundle:
> https://www.humblebundle.com/store/fractured-lands
> 
> Attention, ils sont en rupture de clés.


J'ai reçu un mail d'humble, ils se sont plantés (ça devait être une réduction de 30% comme sur Steam) du coup les clés vont être invalidées après le week-end.
Enfin bon un BR en EA mort-né, "nothing of value was lost".

----------


## Baalim

> J'ai reçu un mail d'humble, ils se sont plantés (ça devait être une réduction de 30% comme sur Steam) du coup les clés vont être invalidées après le week-end.
> Enfin bon un BR en EA mort-né, "nothing of value was lost".


Dur pour un BR un peu déserté de se relever d'un coup comme ça...

----------


## FB74

> J'ai reçu un mail d'humble, ils se sont plantés (ça devait être une réduction de 30% comme sur Steam) du coup les clés vont être invalidées après le week-end.
> Enfin bon un BR en EA mort-né, "nothing of value was lost".


Oui j'ai reçu aussi le mail dans la nuit.

----------


## Oldnoobie

Les éditeurs mettent toujours un temps dingue à percuter, là c'était tout à leur honneur ... mais c est accidentel...lol. 
En général un jeu multi qui boîte avec deux décharges de chevrotine dans chaque genou, ils vont continuer à te le commercialiser avec des rabais ridicules jusqu'à la veille de la fermeture des serveurs.

----------


## Baalim

The long dark à 6.24 €
https://store.steampowered.com/app/3...The_Long_Dark/

The settlers 2, 10th anniversary (j'aurais imaginer le double mais soit) à 3 €
https://www.gog.com/game/the_settler...th_anniversary

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Les éditeurs mettent toujours un temps dingue à percuter, là c'était tout à leur honneur ... mais c est accidentel...lol. 
> En général un jeu multi qui boîte avec deux décharges de chevrotine dans chaque genou, ils vont continuer à te le commercialiser avec des rabais ridicules jusqu'à la veille de la fermeture des serveurs.


En même temps, il faut être honnête. Le jeu, comme beaucoup de ses congénères, ne décollera probablement jamais et quitte à en vendre une centaine ou un millier d'exemplaires avant le cimetière des éléphants, autant le faire au prix fort qu'à quelques centimes.

----------


## Marcarino

> The settlers 2, 10th anniversary (j'aurais imaginer le double mais soit) à 3 €
> https://www.gog.com/game/the_settler...th_anniversary


Released:
October 27, 2006

T'es plutôt bon!

----------


## Baalim

> Released:
> October 27, 2006
> 
> T'es plutôt bon!


Ouaip sauf que... jeu d'origine : 1996  :Cigare:

----------


## Marcarino

bah oui c'est ce que j'ai dit! c'était pas ironique, c'est vrai que ca doit être perturbant  ::):

----------


## Baalim

> bah oui c'est ce que j'ai dit! c'était pas ironique, c'est vrai que ca doit être perturbant


De même ou presque  :;): 
Au delà de l'idée rigolote de fêter l'anniversaire d'un remake, ça mérite quand même de souligner que les mécanismes de gameplay doivent un peu sentir la naphtaline.


Au cas où :


https://www.dealabs.com/bons-plans/a...ois-94-1345843




Soit dit en passant, j'ai un peu du mal à y croire mais le dernier Leisure suit larry n'est pas le naufrage que j'avais craint  ::lol:: 

https://www.destructoid.com/review-l...y-529872.phtml

----------


## pesos

Crackdown offert sur 360/One

----------


## Baalim

Ouais, j'aurais dû la voir venir, celle-là  :tired: 



Un bundle VR.
https://www.indiegala.com/virtual-re...eogames-bundle

Tiens, une idée gratos pour les développeurs : vivement le simulateur de plombier, histoire de déboucher des chiottes en VR.

DB Xenoverse 2 à 11.5 chez IG €

----------


## Ruvon

C'est une faute de frappe ou un jeu de mots que je ne comprends pas dans le titre du topic ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> C'est une faute de frappe ou un jeu de mots que je ne comprends pas dans le titre du topic ?


C'est Flad alors tout est possible.
Je miserais cependant sur un problème d'analphabétisme  ::ninja:: 



PES 2019 à 20 € avec le code WINTERSPECIAL

https://www.allyouplay.com/en/pro-evolution-soccer-2019

----------


## rduburo

> C'est une faute de frappe ou un jeu de mots que je ne comprends pas dans le titre du topic ?


C'est un mot valise leisure / kaiser...

----------


## Ruvon

> C'est un mot valise leisure / kaiser...


Kaiser Sauzée ?

----------


## Flad

Sinon c'est le titre d'un jeu il parait  ::siffle::

----------


## Hilikkus

> Sinon c'est le titre d'un jeu il parait


La thèse du handicap orthographique prend forme.

----------


## Ruvon

Il se paradoxystemise.

Comme s'il n'avait pas déjà assez de tares.

----------


## madgic

> Il se paradoxystemise.


Hain  ::blink::

----------


## Orkestra

Hein*

 :X1:

----------


## Ruvon

> Hain


Merci d'illustrer ce que je voulais dire  ::ninja::

----------


## Nicetios

> De même ou presque 
> Au delà de l'idée rigolote de fêter l'anniversaire d'un remake, ça mérite quand même de souligner que les mécanismes de gameplay doivent un peu sentir la naphtaline.
> 
> 
> Au cas où :
> 
> https://static-pepper.dealabs.com/th.../1345843_1.jpg
> https://www.dealabs.com/bons-plans/a...ois-94-1345843
> 
> ...


J'ai eu chez Micromania la version "ultimate" pour 29 €, ils font des destockage . Donc pas tellement un bon plan.

edit : pardon ,j'avais pas vu les points crédités sur la carte. My bad.

----------


## Baalim

> Sinon c'est le titre d'un jeu il parait


Ben non, le titre c'est ça :

----------


## pikkpi

Un nouveau bundle indiegalesque chez fanatical

Circulez....

----------


## Hilikkus

Il  y a comme une nostalgie "bundlestar" dans ce bundle  :Mellow2:

----------


## Florian L

Oui, c'est pas un pur bon plan JV .. m'enfin



Pour ceux qui apprécient la musique de The Witcher 3, les vidéos du "concert" sont à télécharger d'urgence sur https://www.gog.com/
Page d'accueil, bannière The Witcher Live concert ... plus que 44 heures !

Dixit dealabs : C'est une vidéo à télécharger qui apparait dans la partie "Movies" de votre collection GOG
(720p)1.4 GB 
(dvd)675 MB
(1080p)2.8 GB
(4K)19.2 GB


EDIT : 44h et non minutes, merci  Hyeud  :;):

----------


## Baalim

Ahhh merci pour l'info !!!  ::wub:: 

 Ça faisait un bail que j'envisageais de l'acheter en promo

Planescape torment EE à 3.19 € sur les tablettes et smartphones du diablo démon  ::ninja:: 

https://play.google.com/store/apps/d....beamdog.pstee

----------


## Franky Mikey

::w00t::  Merci !

----------


## Mamadou

Merci ! C'est pas le genre de truc que j'aurais vu passer autrement

----------


## odji

encore de la quantité: https://www.bunchkeys.com/bunch-keys-bundle-27

----------


## Hyeud

> Oui, c'est pas un pur bon plan JV .. m'enfin
> 
> https://images-2.gog.com/c80fa77b08c...r_logo_365.png
> 
> Pour ceux qui apprécient la musique de The Witcher 3, les vidéos du "concert" sont à télécharger d'urgence sur https://www.gog.com/
> Page d'accueil, bannière The Witcher Live concert ... plus que 44 minutes !
> 
> Dixit dealabs : C'est une vidéo à télécharger qui apparait dans la partie "Movies" de votre collection GOG
> (720p)1.4 GB 
> ...


C'était 44h en fait  ::):

----------


## Dark Kariya

> C'est envoyant ce genre de chiffres que je m'interroge toujours sur la persévérance et la motivation des indépendants à sortir des jeux sur Steam.
> 
>  vu la femme dépotoirs que la boutique est aujourd'hui devenue, je doute que les choses soient aller en s'améliorant.


D'un côté, la grosse majorité des indés sur PC ont plus de chances de réaliser des ventes chez STEAM malgré l'ouverture des vannes, même s'ils dépassent péniblement la centaine d'unités vendues, que de le proposer ailleurs (on peut diviser facilement par 10). Ce serait con pour eux de se tirer une balle dans le pied.

----------


## odji

https://groupees.com/bab46

avec Minaurs en tete d affiche: https://store.steampowered.com/app/763750/Minaurs/

----------


## Baalim

Syberia 3 à 9$
https://www.wingamestore.com/product/6069/Syberia-3/

----------


## sebarnolds

> Syberia 3 à 9$
> https://www.wingamestore.com/product/6069/Syberia-3/


Aah ça devient intéressant  ::): 

Et en plus, j'ai eu 5$ de cash pour mes achats précédents. Ca me fait le jeu à 4$, cool ! Merci pour le bon plan.

----------


## Florian L

D'après  dealabs, il y a une erreur d'affichage sur Bioshock Infinite (Steam) sur Fanatical.

Affiché à 5€ (stock limité, que pendant 21h), payé à 1.49€
Je n'ai pas de compte chez eux, du coup, à confirmer.

----------


## RUPPY

> D'après  dealabs, il y a une erreur d'affichage surBioshock Infinite (Steam) sur Fanatical.
> https://steamcdn-a.akamaihd.net/stea...870/header.jpg
> Affiché à 5€, payé à 1.49€
> Je n'ai pas de compte chez eux, du coup, à confirmer.


Excellent jeu  :;): . A ce prix là, c'est un holdup  ::sad::

----------


## Bibik

D'après reddit oui  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Graouu

14.99e sur steam jusqu'au 13 novembre.

----------


## Magnarrok

@Florian L. Ça n'aura pas duré longtemps  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

Fallout 4, 8€
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/fall...am-key--2838-1

----------


## odji

la trilogy broken sword pour 99cents:
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/br...rd-trilogy-new

----------


## Baalim

Kof xiii, 2002um et 98 pour 8€. Foncez !
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...rs-triple-pack

Le anime bento sur fanatical me semble être le même qu'il y a quelques mois. 
A vérifier. En tout cas, il est très recommandable pour moins de 4€

https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/bento-bundle

----------


## Fretch

Galactic Civilizations III Gold à 12,61€ jusqu'à 19h ce soir:

https://store.steampowered.com/bundl...ions_III_Gold/

----------


## Magnarrok

Trine 1, 2 et 3 en bundle sur Steam, la "Trinelogy" à 7,49€ ça me semble être un plutôt bon prix pour 3 jeux sympas  ::): . Pas historical low mais pas loin !

----------


## Baalim

Tokyo twilight ghost hunters à 2.21 €

https://retroism.com/tokyo-twilight-...-special-gigs/

----------


## Wolverine

*Overfall* à *3,50$* chez chrono.gg

----------


## Baalim

Styx, shards of darkness à 11.8 € si vous l'avez manqué dans le monthly.

https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/st...ds-of-darkness


Fallout 4 VR offert pour toute souscription à l'abo Viveport jusqu'à demain.

https://www.campaign.viveport.com/fr...256.1542130130

----------


## FB74

*Dystopian Bundle:*
https://www.humblebundle.com/games/dystopian-bundle

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> *Dystopian Bundle:*
> https://www.humblebundle.com/games/dystopian-bundle


Enfin un bon bundle  ::lol::

----------


## Kaede

Ouaip, ç'a l'air d'être une bonne affaire, rien que pour Rain World, qui d'après ITAD n'a jamais été vraiment bradé.

----------


## Nosdeuxo

Ça vaut le coup Observer pour passer au Tier maxi ?

----------


## Baalim

> Ouaip, ç'a l'air d'être une bonne affaire, rien que pour Rain World, qui d'après ITAD n'a jamais été vraiment bradé.


Excepté sa présence dans un monthly  :;): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Enfin un bon bundle


Je décrète que cay de la merde... Parce que j'ai déjà pratiquement tout  :Emo:

----------


## Kaede

> Excepté sa présence dans un monthly


Ah pas faux. J'étais pas encore abonné à cet époque.
C'est bizarre le monthly est pas listé sur ITAD, je croyais qu'ils les listaient aussi.

edit : j'ai uppé le topic du jeu  ::P:

----------


## Jughurta

En tout cas je constate une nette amélioration des bundles depuis quelques semaines, pourvu que ça dure.  ::):

----------


## Olima

Rain World avait eu des reviews plutôt moyennes il me semble non ?

----------


## Orkestra

Surtout parceque les joueurs s' attendaient a un Metroidvania mignon avec un chat limace en guise de héros alors que de ce que j'en ai vu il s'agit d'un jeu d'exploiration/survie plutôt hardcore. Je l'ai laissé tomber au bout de deux ou trois heures par manque de temps mais ce que j'en ai vu la vraiment donné envie de continuer mais clairement il faut prendre le temps et ilya une courbe d'apprentissage quia l'air assez rude au début.

Frankmikey a beaucoupa aimé il me semble si tu veux un avis plus détaillé  ::):

----------


## cooly08

Me semble qu'il a été patché pour rendre l'expérience un peu plus "souple".

----------


## Kaede

> Frankmikey a beaucoupa aimé il me semble si tu veux un avis plus détaillé


https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...E2%97%8F%CA%94 => https://steamcommunity.com/profiles/...mmended/312520

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Je décrète que cay de la merde... Parce que j'ai déjà pratiquement tout


Objection! Les 3 du BTA étaient dans ma wishlist, votre decret est rejeté.

----------


## Olima

Merci, vous m'avez plutôt motivé !  :;):  (bon le concept du chat limace me tentait pas mal il faut dire). Vais sûrement tester.

----------


## Hilikkus

> *Dystopian Bundle:*
> https://www.humblebundle.com/games/dystopian-bundle


Il n'y a que la suite de Orwell qui m'interesse là-dedans, tristesse  ::cry::

----------


## Franky Mikey

Hé !

Toi, là. 

Achète Rain World.  :Angry: 




Spoiler Alert! 


Et toi aussi.

----------


## madgic

Vous êtes sûr que Rain World est passé dans le monthly ?

Parce que moi je l'ai pas et dans mes clés Humble Bundle non plus alors que je suis abonné depuis le début...

----------


## Franky Mikey

Dans le monthly je ne sais pas. Il me semble l'avoir déjà vu dans un Humble Bundle par contre (mais une seule fois, et il y a longtemps).

----------


## Olima

Tiens en installant Beholder, je me retrouve avec "Beholder 2 Beta" (en plus) dans ma bibliothèque steam ...

----------


## Nanaki

> Vous êtes sûr que Rain World est passé dans le monthly ?
> 
> Parce que moi je l'ai pas et dans mes clés Humble Bundle non plus alors que je suis abonné depuis le début...


Il est passé en Mai 2017 dans le Humble Adult Swim Games Bundle dans le tier 3 (12$) et en Octobre 2017 dans le Humble Extra Life Bundle 2017 toujours dans le tier 3 (15$) mais pas dans un monthly. Voilou.

----------


## Tenebris

> *Dystopian Bundle:*
> https://www.humblebundle.com/games/dystopian-bundle


Ohhhh plein de petits jeux qui me font de l’œil, merci  :Mellow2:

----------


## Baalim

Pour ceux qui, comme moi, l'ignoraient :

En téléchargeant la version gratuite de Hitman 2, vous récupérez le legacy pack qui comprend toute les versions remastérisées des missions du premier jeu si vous possédez déjà la gold édition.
Oui, celle qui était dans le humble bundle.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/863550/HITMAN_2/

----------


## Polochon_street

Dites, les canards qui ont les jeux du Dystopian Bundle, est-ce qu'ils valent le coup ?
D'habitude je fuis les bundles comme la peste parce qu'à chaque fois je me retrouve avec 2/3 de déchets dans ma ludothèque, mais là le thème me fait vraiment de l'œil...  ::unsure::

----------


## FB74

Je pense que tu peux prendre le premier palier, à 1$ tu ne crains pas grand chose.  ::):

----------


## Ouamdu

Fallout 76 à 40€, son prix le plus bas en legit.

----------


## Baalim

> Fallout 76 à 40€, son prix le plus bas en legit.


Sinon, 39.26€ chez play asia pour les flemmards  ::ninja:: 

https://www.play-asia.com/fallout-76/13/70c4ex

----------


## Gloppy

> Pour ceux qui, comme moi, l'ignoraient :
> En téléchargeant la version gratuite de Hitman 2, vous récupérez le legacy pack qui comprend toute les versions remastérisées des missions du premier jeu si vous possédez déjà la gold édition.
> Oui, celle qui était dans le humble bundle.
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/863550/HITMAN_2/


Merci pour le tuyau. 
Bon, il semble que la version achetée sur Amazon.com pour 15$ à l'époque de la sortie du jeu et la version du Monthly de novembre 2018 ne sont pas les bonnes (il manque deux DLC pour en faire la "GOTY" ou "Gold"). 
Tu parles d'une version en Humble Bundle, c'est laquelle ?

----------


## Baalim

> Merci pour le tuyau. 
> Bon, il semble que la version achetée sur Amazon.com pour 15$ à l'époque de la sortie du jeu et la version du Monthly de novembre 2018 ne sont pas les bonnes (il manque deux DLC pour en faire la "GOTY" ou "Gold"). 
> Tu parles d'une version en Humble Bundle, c'est laquelle ?


Tu m'étonnes un peu là.
J'ai la version du humble monthly et j'ai bien eu accès aux missions remasterisées du premier.
Attention, ça n'a été validé qu'après un premier lancement du jeu. Au départ, le pack gold, s'affichait dans hitman 2, à 20 € (et non possédé)

Les seuls trucs que j'ai eu en plus ont été les niveaux gratuits donnés l'année dernière. Ah et, de mémoire, le premier épisode de Hitman 1 avait été offert dans un vieux humble monthly ou autre.

----------


## Baalim

Karine Le Marchand simulator 2K17 à 7.5 €
https://www.gamersgate.com/DD-FARMIN...g-simulator-17

----------


## Nanaki

> Merci pour le tuyau. 
> Bon, il semble que la version achetée sur Amazon.com pour 15$ à l'époque de la sortie du jeu et la version du Monthly de novembre 2018 ne sont pas les bonnes (il manque deux DLC pour en faire la "GOTY" ou "Gold"). 
> Tu parles d'une version en Humble Bundle, c'est laquelle ?





> Tu m'étonnes un peu là.
> J'ai la version du humble monthly et j'ai bien eu accès aux missions remasterisées du premier.
> Attention, ça n'a été validé qu'après un premier lancement du jeu. Au départ, le pack gold, s'affichait dans hitman 2, à 20 € (et non possédé)
> 
> Les seuls trucs que j'ai eu en plus ont été les niveaux gratuits donnés l'année dernière. Ah et, de mémoire, le premier épisode de Hitman 1 avait été offert dans un vieux humble monthly ou autre.


La version acheté à 15$ sur amazon à l'époque (on parle bien de l'erreur de prix on est d'accord?) et la version du monthly recent c'est la "complete édition ou full experience" avec tous le contenu de base et ça suffit pour avoir le legacy pack "non goty" dans la version gratuite d'Hitman 2. 
Par contre il y a aussi la version Goty d'Hitman 1 avec la campagne patient zero en plus et il faut posséder cette version pour avoir le legacy pack "goty" dans la version gratuite d'Hitman 2

Et c'est bien entendu la même chose pour la version payante d'Hitman 2.



Edit : Pour être plus clair

Si tu possèdes Hitman 1 Full Experience : tu peux utiliser le client gratuit d'Hitman 2 pour récupérer le legacy pack et rejouer à tous le contenu du 1er.
Si tu possèdes Hitman 1 GOTY : même chose mais avec la campagne Patient Zero en plus (legacy pack goty)
Si tu possèdes Hitman 2 (payant) mais pas Hitman 1 : Tu as accès uniquement au contenu de Hitman 2
Si tu possèdes Hitman 2 (payant) et Hitman 1 Full Experience : Tu as accès au contenu de Hitman 2 et au contenu de Hitman 1 (Legacy pack)
Si tu possèdes Hitman 2 (payant) et Hitman 1 Goty : même chose mais avec la campagne Patient Zero en plus (legacy pack goty)

Dans tous les cas, le mieux et de désinstaller Hitman 1 et d'installer Hitman 2 (payant ou gratuit) pour profiter des améliorations du 2.

----------


## Gloppy

Merci Baalim et Nanaki pour toutes ces précisions. 
Je n'avais pas installé et lancé Hitman 2, je me basais sur le contenu de ma bibliothèque et le fait que le Legacy Pack était toujours indiqué comme étant payant dans la boutique Steam. 
Je vais de ce pas l'installer pour activer tout ça...  ::): 

Edit : ça marche très bien (il télécharge de lui-même les 30 Go des missions de Hitman 1). 

Par contre le jeu n'est toujours pas très fluide sur ma machine, je n'atteins pas le 1080p/60 fps en high sur un i5 4690K avec une GTX 1070...

----------


## Baalim

Ça, c'est de l'explication détaillée  ::O: 

 Ça fait des mois que je trouve la communication commerciale autour de ce titre assez nébuleuse.

Marvel vs capcom infinite à 10€ Micromania ternes.

----------


## Florian L

Earthworm jim 1 + 2 : The Whole Can 'O Worms

2.99 € au lieu de 8.69 € chez GOG

Earthworm jim 3D est également au même prix, pas son plus bas historique (1.74€).

----------


## Baalim

Nouveau bundle chez IG:
https://www.indiegala.com/indie-armored-steam-bundle

J'ai même plus la force d'en dire du mal  :tired:

----------


## Ouamdu

> Nouveau bundle chez IG:
> https://www.indiegala.com/indie-armored-steam-bundle
> J'ai même plus la force d'en dire du mal


Le prends pas mal, mais pourquoi partager des trucs médiocres dans le topic des bons plans ?

----------


## Baalim

> Le prends pas mal, mais pourquoi partager des trucs médiocres dans le topic des bons plans ?


L'habitude de poster les bundles indie gala, j'imagine  ::siffle:: 
Une sorte de réflexe de pavlov remontant à l'époque où ça n'était pas systématiquement de la merde.

----------


## Florian L

> Le prends pas mal, mais pourquoi partager des trucs médiocres dans le topic des bons plans ?


Atteindre 10 000 messages, pour redevenir propriétaire du topic  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> Atteindre 10 000 messages, pour redevenir propriétaire du topic


Ah, ça c'est un objectif appréciable (sans oublier de jeter Flad dans un cachot numérique ou sur le forum 15-18 de JV  ::ninja::  )


Smoke & Sacrifice à environ 6,20 € (6.99$) 
https://www.lbostore.com/game2.php?id=2740

Jamais vu aussi bas.

----------


## Hilikkus

> Earthworm jim 3D est également au même prix, pas son plus bas historique (1.74€).


Dans mon souvenir de l'époque Earthworm Jim 3D est une bouse injouable, des bonnes âmes pour confirmer / infirmer cette impression ?

----------


## acdctabs

oui

----------


## Whiskey

> Dans mon souvenir de l'époque Earthworm Jim 3D est une bouse injouable, des bonnes âmes pour confirmer / infirmer cette impression ?


Peut pas etre pire que bubsy 3D :aie:

----------


## Flad

> Ah, ça c'est un objectif appréciable (sans oublier de jeter Flad dans un cachot numérique ou sur le forum 15-18 de JV  )


Ca va être compliqué je suis permaban la-bas.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Tu viens de remonter dans mon estime.  ::wub::

----------


## banditbandit

> Ca va être compliqué je suis permaban la-bas.


Ça pourrait faire l'objet d'un concours.  ::trollface:: 

Sinon ya la franchise des Darksiders "Remastered" à 4.99 € sur steam.

Puis aussi Teslagrad à 0.99 € c'est pas cher.

----------


## La Chouette

> Tu viens de remonter dans mon estime.


Mouais, ça dépend de la raison du ban. Etait-il trop bien pour le forum, ou pire que les autres utilisateurs ?

----------


## Valenco

> Ca va être compliqué je suis permaban la-bas.


Je suis curieux de savoir comment on se fait virer de chez eux. Tu as dit que tu n'es pas raciste, pas sexiste et tu écris sans faire de fautes ?

Tu les provoques, quoi...

----------


## FB74

> Je suis curieux de savoir comment on se fait virer de chez eux. Tu as dit que tu n'es pas raciste, pas sexiste et tu écris sans faire de fautes ?
> 
> Tu les provoques, quoi...


Il a posté "Salut les Kevinz".  ::ninja::

----------


## Flad

C'est un auto ban (tut tut), je ne me suis jamais inscrit sur leur forum/site et j'y ai jamais mis les pieds.

----------


## Jughurta

> Earthworm jim 1 + 2 : The Whole Can 'O Worms
> https://static-pepper.dealabs.com/th.../1352443_1.jpg
> 2.99 € au lieu de 8.69 € chez GOG
> 
> Earthworm jim 3D est également au même prix, pas son plus bas historique (1.74€).


Vu les critiques sur GOG de la qualité du portage et particulièrement de la maniabilité pourrie je m'abstiendrais sauf si c'est pour collectionner.

----------


## Baalim

Un bundle ashes of singularity et ses trois tonnes de dlc
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...alation-bundle

Promo sur les productions jap chez gog avec notamment house of fata morgana à 13$

https://www.gog.com/promo/20181114_japanese_midweek

----------


## Wolverine

*Monster Hunter World* pendant 2 jours chez chrono.gg à *42.5$*

----------


## Baalim

Un bundle de bouquins consacrés aux JV dont les deux premiers volumes de Nes works

https://storybundle.com/games?utm_so...wintergame2018

----------


## Florian L

> Vu les critiques sur GOG de la qualité du portage et particulièrement de la maniabilité pourrie je m'abstiendrais sauf si c'est pour collectionner.


Pour le 3D, effectivement. Les notes du 1 & 2 sont plus élogieuses  :;):  Les commentaires GOG sont bien entendu à prendre en compte avant achat !


Fin prochaine de l'accès anticipé pour Astroneer ! "_Astroneer now has a 1.0 release date, February 6th, 2019!_ "

15,99 € au lieu de 19.99€ jusqu'au 19 novembre (Steam).

----------


## Oldnoobie

Jetez-vous dessus, c'est de la came à l'état pur. Accessible, magnifique, relaxant, addictif, avec des outils simplissimes pour tout terraformer et transformer une planète en terrain de jeu. 
En plus, il est multijoueur, à vous de décider si vous faites de la coop ou si vous voulez pourrir la partie de votre pote  ::P:  
J'ai testé : on peut percer la planète de part en part ! Se jeter dans une chute vertigineuse ensuite, freinée par l'absence de gravité au niveau du noyau. 
C'est un moteur à conneries, le bac à sable parfait pour les explorateurs en herbe :D

----------


## pesos

Early access, multijoueur, next.

Merci de m'avoir dissuadé  ::trollface::

----------


## madgic

> Early access, multijoueur, next.
> 
> Merci de m'avoir dissuadé


Tu préfère Agony qui est fini et qui est solo  ::siffle::

----------


## Flad

> Tu préfère Agony qui est fini et qui est solo


Et qui porte bien son nom...

----------


## pesos

Non ça va je suis bien sur Hitman 2 ces temps-ci  ::P:

----------


## Oldnoobie

Le précédent, j'ai testé, c'était mon premier Hitman. Bon ben j'ai pas dépassé le tuto. La déception ce mec à buter sur un bateau. 
Des années qu'on m'a saoûlé avec la foooormidable liberté d'action de la licence... en fait j'avais 2, ptet même pas 3 façons de flinguer ce type, et si on ne veut pas se faire griller, le gameplay est hyper rigide avec un code de conduite robotique sous peine de sortir des rails et que le jeu t'envoie la dose de porte-flingues. Plusieurs scénarios auxquels je pensais n'étaient simplement pas prévus donc pas possibles et la moindre impro virait à l'échec, faut rester dans les options m'sieur : tu jettes un canot sur le mec depuis le parapet supérieur du yacht, ou tu empoisonnes son verre au moment précis où il est posé sur une table. 

Bref le jeu solo-type où tu te plies à des scripts, ça m'a blasé.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Early access, multijoueur, next.
> 
> Merci de m'avoir dissuadé


Y a pourtant le pire et le meilleur en early access, et autant au départ d'un projet c'est casse-gueule, autant à 3 mois de sa livraison après des retours unanimes (24.000 évals pour un avis steam "très positives"), ça s'achète aussi bien que des pseudos-release truffées de bugs résolus à grands coups de patchs pendant un an. Je dirais même qu'on a une tonne d'infos sur le jeu là où des releases foireuses se vendent sur de simples trailers-bullshit-de-la-hype.

Après, le rejet du multi, je juge pas, je comprends les gens qui face à une réalité multiple et complexe ont besoin de trouver le réconfort d'univers totalement artificiels et normés, où telle action = tel résultat, sans la contrainte d'une socialisation collaborative, antagoniste ou tout simplement transversale. Après tout, Mario n'a t'il pas bâti son succès sur la simple proposition "Avancer vers la droite + Saut (éviter trou/obstacle) = succès" ?

----------


## Bloub et Riz

Concernant Hitman 2016 et Hitman 2, il n'y a que les missions tuto qui sont des rails justement (encore que).

----------


## cooly08

> Pour le 3D, effectivement. Les notes du 1 & 2 sont plus élogieuses  Les commentaires GOG sont bien entendu à prendre en compte avant achat !
> 
> 
> Fin prochaine de l'accès anticipé pour Astroneer ! "_Astroneer now has a 1.0 release date, February 6th, 2019!_ "
> https://steamcdn-a.akamaihd.net/stea...le_467x181.jpg
> 15,99 € au lieu de 19.99€ jusqu'au 19 novembre (Steam).


Sachant qu'il va passer à 30€ très bientôt, je crois même que c'est demain.

----------


## hixe33

> Bref le jeu solo-type où tu te plies à des scripts.


Bah non, justement.

----------


## Baalim

> Après, le rejet du multi, je juge pas, je comprends les gens qui face à une réalité multiple et complexe ont besoin de trouver le réconfort d'univers totalement artificiels et normés, où telle action = tel résultat, sans la contrainte d'une socialisation collaborative, antagoniste ou tout simplement transversale. Après tout, Mario n'a t'il pas bâti son succès sur la simple proposition "Avancer vers la droite + Saut (éviter trou/obstacle) = succès" ?


Je peux me tromper mais il y a également la possibilité que le sieur Pesos ait une vie de famille dans le monde réel avec une structure dirigiste imposée par le gameplay archaïque :

Je fais un repas avec ma famille au lieu d'aller construire une base lunaire avec trois post ados,
Je m'occupe de mes enfants, de leurs devoirs etc. plutôt que de me jeter sur mon pc en rentrant,
J'ai des activités communes avec ma moitié parce que, si je lui dit que j'ai encore une conf' call pour jauger de l'opportunité de miner la planète jusqu'au trognon avec Régis que j'ai rencontré en ligne sur canard pc, elle se barre définitivement. (your wife will remember that, comme dirait l'autre).


Mario présentait l'avantage indéniable de posséder une fonction "pause" (et reset, ce qui pourrait parfois servir sur ce forum) et d'être dépourvu de chat vocal (au grand dam des ados russes qui ont toujours plein de projets avec nos mamans, nos femmes ou les deux). 

Comme quoi, le progrès, ça reste relatif.

----------


## Tenebris

> Non ça va je suis bien sur Hitman 2 ces temps-ci


Remarque, le lien entre Agony et Hitman est pas très loin, quand on pense au sort du pauvre type qui par notre faute va ingérer de la mort aux rats pour ensuite finir noyé la tête plongée dans le premier wc dans lequel il viendra joyeusement vomir toutes ses tripes...  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

Rainbox six siege advanced edition à 15 €
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games...anced-edition/

For the king, 8 €
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/for-the-king

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Mario présentait l'avantage indéniable de posséder une fonction "pause"


J'avoue que depuis quelques mois, la fonction pause du solo de Forza H4 c'est vachement plus pratique pour gérer Lilnoobie que des matchs classés de Rocket League...
Le multi ça reste faisable quand tout le monde dort, par contre chaque heure passée à faire autre chose que dormir se paie cher, quand le lendemain c'est l'heure de relever, changer et remplir le Troisième Comparse...

----------


## Magnarrok

Le topic des bons plans va bientôt devenir le topic des mamans et des papas 2 !  ::ninja::

----------


## schouffy

> Bah non, justement.


Si, mais il y en a beaucoup ce qui laisse beaucoup de possibilités.
Oldnoobie, essaie de dépasser la mission tuto, ça s'ouvre très fort après ça.

----------


## Shapa

Sins Rebellion gratos sur Humble + soldes d'automne les vieux.

----------


## Olima

Alerte Baalim, alerte Baalim ! Annonce d'une préco groupees en approche.

----------


## Kaede

Ca vaut le coup, le bundle de bouquins (que je ne lirai jamais) pour $5 ?

----------


## Baalim

> Alerte Baalim, alerte Baalim ! Annonce d'une préco groupees en approche.


 :Bave: 

Et j'achète sans même regarder ce que c'est

----------


## hixe33

> Si, mais il y en a beaucoup ce qui laisse beaucoup de possibilités.
> Oldnoobie, essaie de dépasser la mission tuto, ça s'ouvre très fort après ça.


Il y en a beaucoup oui, mais tu peux tout à fait essayer d'en sortir et contourner les objectifs prédéfinis.

----------


## NeaR667

Solarix 1,99
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/solarix
ça me tente de tester mais l'absence de traduction fr me rebute un peu, y'en a qui l'ont testé ?

----------


## Baalim

Forza 4 *X one* à 30 euros chez intermarché :
https://www.intermarche.com/home/pro...icrosoft?v=V01

God of war deluxe et Detroit deluxe *ps4* à 30 € également
https://store.playstation.com/fr-fr/...08-BLCKFRI18/1


Overwatch jouable gratuitement (pc et consoles) du 20/11 au 26/11.

----------


## Magnarrok

Assassin's Creed Odyssey PC à 25,99£ (environ 30€) sur amazon.uk  ::): 

sinon à 35,99€ sur le store FR d'amazon.

----------


## Baalim

Je pensais vraiment qu'ils comptaient relancer l'antique hellgate london en F2P.
Ben non, ça sera finalement 10.80 euros et 8 euros en promo
https://store.steampowered.com/app/9...LLGATE_London/

A dans un mois pour le passage en f2p


Pour ceux qui voudrait se faire un trip nostalgique, le vieux coin up Monkey King, ressorti récemment, est à 1.64 € chez Humble
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/m...-of-the-clouds

Pour les abonnés Humble, Trillion est à 1.5 €
A peine plus pour les autres.

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/t...of-destruction


The eyes of Ara est à 5.64 €
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/the-eyes-of-ara

Pour peu qu'il soit suffisamment "désalopé", le mythique Chrono Trigger est à 6.74 € (7.5 pour les gueux) 
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/chrono-trigger

----------


## Baalim

Qui l'eut cru, enfin un Bundle avec des jeux corrects chez indie gala
https://www.indiegala.com/friday-spe...m-games-bundle

----------


## Getz

> Qui l'eut cru, enfin un Bundle avec des jeux corrects chez indie gala
> https://www.indiegala.com/friday-spe...m-games-bundle


Prochaine étape, un bundle avec au moins un bon jeu peut-être?  ::siffle:: 

Week-end gratuit pour Surviving Mars sur Steam

----------


## Gorillaz

> Assassin's Creed Odyssey PC à 25,99£ (environ 30€) sur amazon.uk 
> 
> sinon à 35,99€ sur le store FR d'amazon.


Question naïve : Odyssey, il est mieux ou moins bien qu'Origins ?

----------


## DrGurdil

> Question naïve : Odyssey, il est mieux ou moins bien qu'Origins ?


C'est deux approches différents. Super Mario Odyssey est en 3D avec un principes de lunes à récupérer dans un monde qui se transforme et à explorer alors Rayman Origins c'est de la 2D plus linéaire où tu enchaines les niveaux.

----------


## M.Rick75

::P: 

Sinon, Odyssey est mieux, largement, plus abouti. Même si j'ai préféré le désert et le sable d'Origins en terme de décors.

----------


## Baalim

> Sinon, Odyssey est mieux, largement, , plus abouti. Même si j'ai préféré le désert et le sable d'Origins en terme de décors.


Je confirme. Les mécanismes de gameplay ont tous été affinés, le combat en mer est bien  plus sympa, l'histoire est plus étendue, les dialogues mieux écrits et doublés et le terrain de jeu gigantesque.
Ce jeu est une belle réussite, chose que je dis rarement à propos des productions UBI.


*Très bon plan chez Viveport.
5 jeux à 1 € l'unité après souscription à un abonnement... ou à l'essai gratuit.*

https://www.viveport.com/campaign/CA...a-1226d54c5f25

Les jeux :

Arizona sunshine
Accounting +
The wizard
SuperHot VR
Sairento

----------


## Magnarrok

Désolé je suis encore sur Origins je peux pas dire (j'en suis qu'à 45% du jeu). Donc je vais attendre encore d'autre promo pour acheter Odyssey je pense !  ::):

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Assassin's Creed Odyssey PC à 25,99£ (environ 30€) sur amazon.uk 
> 
> sinon à 35,99€ sur le store FR d'amazon.


Il a jamais été aussi bas non ?

----------


## Gorillaz

> Désolé je suis encore sur Origins je peux pas dire (j'en suis qu'à 45% du jeu). Donc je vais attendre encore d'autre promo pour acheter Odyssey je pense !


Ouais c'est le problème de ce topic, ça pousse à l'achat ! 
Baalim et consort, espèce de capitalistes  :Cell:  :Cell:  :Cell: 
Allez, ce WE c'est opération "backlogs jaunes" sur le forum  ::ninja::

----------


## Ric

Assassins's creed Odyssey est aussi à 40,19 € sur le store UBI
https://store.ubi.com/fr/game?dwvar_...&source=detail

soit 32,15 € avec un coupon -20% que l'on peut obtenir avec 100 club units et Rayman Legends est offert

----------


## Dorwin

2 nouveaux jeux dans le coinshop de chrono.gg
- Heroes of Hammerwatch
- Kingdom : Classic

----------


## La Chouette

> 2 nouveaux jeux dans le coinshop de chrono.gg
> - Heroes of Hammerwatch
> - Kingdom : Classic


'tain, ils sont partis vite les Heroes of Hammerwatch. Par contre, Kingdom Classic, vu qu'il a déjà été gratuit, il va rester un moment.

----------


## Baalim

> 'tain, ils sont partis vite les Heroes of Hammerwatch. Par contre, Kingdom Classic, vu qu'il a déjà été gratuit, il va rester un moment.


Si tu le voulais, c'est maintenant pour le renvoi d'ascenseur.

J'en ai choppé un que je n'ai pas encore activé  :;): 



Sunset overdrive à 15.99 € chez GMG
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games...-overdrive-pc/

----------


## La Chouette

> Si tu le voulais, c'est maintenant pour le renvoi d'ascenseur.
> 
> J'en ai choppé un que je n'ai pas encore activé 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunset overdrive à 15.99 € chez GMG
> https://www.greenmangaming.com/games...-overdrive-pc/


C'est juste une remarque, je ne suis pas spécialement intéressé par ce jeu, mais merci d'avoir proposé  ::P:

----------


## Baalim

> C'est juste une remarque, je ne suis pas spécialement intéressé par ce jeu, mais merci d'avoir proposé


Ça sera pour une prochaine fois alors  ::):

----------


## Baalim

*Sunset overdrive* à 13.84 € chez 2game avec le code ALLKEYSHOP

https://2game.com/sunset-overdrive

Etrangement, le site n'apparait pas sur itad alors que j'aurais juré qu'il y était auparavant.

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Rhaaaaah ce topic est un pousse au backlog  :Boom:  Je... dois... résister...

----------


## Baalim

> Rhaaaaah ce topic est un pousse au backlog  Je... dois... résister...


Regarde le topic des généreux... sait-on jamais  ::siffle::

----------


## FB74

> Rhaaaaah ce topic est un pousse au backlog  Je... dois... résister...


Et encore, t'as pas vu les promos sur les LEGO...  ::trollface::

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Et encore, t'as pas vu les promos sur les LEGO...


J'ai vu et j'ai résisté...

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Regarde le topic des généreux... sait-on jamais


Je suis deja inscrite à ton concours, mais y'a trop de monde pour gagnay  :Boom:

----------


## FB74

> Je suis deja inscrite à ton concours, mais y'a trop de monde pour gagnay


Un p'tit virement Paypal à Baalim et comme par hasard tu remportes tout.  ::trollface::

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Un p'tit virement Paypal à Baalim et comme par hasard tu remportes tout.


Franchement, il a gagné mon concours hier soir, ca devrait être automatique  ::ninja::  Les choses sont vraiment mal foutues.

----------


## Flad

> Franchement, il a gagné mon concours hier soir, ca devrait être automatique  Baalim est vraiment mal foutu.


Fixayd

----------


## Baalim

> Franchement, il a gagné mon concours hier soir, ca devrait être automatique  Les choses sont vraiment mal foutues.


Il m'a rendu fou, ton jeu, d'ailleurs  ::wacko:: 

Je commence à suspecter les développeurs de détester les joueurs.J'en ferai un retour plus détaillé quand j'aurai plus progressé.

Le truc balaise, ça va être d'éviter de spoiler trop violemment.

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Il m'a rendu fou, ton jeu, d'ailleurs 
> 
> Je commence à suspecter les développeurs de détester les joueurs.J'en ferai un retour plus détaillé quand j'aurai plus progressé.
> 
> Le truc balaise, ça va être d'éviter de spoiler trop violemment.


Tu peux m'envoyer un retour plein de spoilers par MP si tu veux, et je me doutais bien que ca allait etre completement barré, vu pony island.

----------


## Baalim

> Tu peux m'envoyer un retour plein de spoilers par MP si tu veux, et je me doutais bien que ca allait etre completement barré, vu pony island.


C'est ce que je ferai probablement mais il faut savoir que le gameplay est, pour l'instant, volontairement pourri. Parler du reste, c'est ruiner l'intérêt du jeu pour les autres.

----------


## Topiko

J'ai un coupon steam de -33% pour Original Sin 2 Definitive edition si ça intéresse du monde, valable jusqu'à Lundi 19h. Ca le fait à son Lowest ni plus ni moins  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Herr Peter

> *Sunset overdrive* à 13.84 € chez 2game avec le code ALLKEYSHOP
> 
> https://2game.com/sunset-overdrive
> 
> Etrangement, le site n'apparait pas sur itad alors que j'aurais juré qu'il y était auparavant.


Si la légalité, c'est plus votre truc, il y bien Gamesplanet qui vend le jeu plein pot MAIS avec 3€ de cashback. Donc quelque part, c'est un bon plan  ::ninja::

----------


## Stelarc

Wow mais il sort sur Steam du coup ? ::blink::

----------


## Wolverine

Il est sorti hier  ::P: 




> Si la légalité, c'est plus votre truc, il y bien Gamesplanet qui vend le jeu plein pot MAIS avec 3€ de cashback. Donc quelque part, c'est un bon plan


Pour les promos d'Halloween 2game était encore listé chez ITAD.

----------


## Baalim

> Si la légalité, c'est plus votre truc, il y bien Gamesplanet qui vend le jeu plein pot MAIS avec 3€ de cashback. Donc quelque part, c'est un bon plan


15.99 € chzz greenman pour ceux qui trouvent 2game douteux

----------


## Baalim

On se doute que the crew 2 a dû méchamment cartonner...
Il est actuellement à 20 € (hors coupon promo) chez Ubi :

https://store.ubi.com/fr/the-crew--2...9268b4568.html


Vive devrait proposer des trucs assez intéressant dans quelques jours :

----------


## Baalim

Assassin's creed origins à 22.47 €
https://uk.gamersgate.com/DD-ASSASSI...s-cred-origins

5 € le season's pass pour GR Wildlands
https://www.amazon.de/Tom-Clancys-Gh.../dp/B06XCVMRC6

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> 5 € le season's pass pour GR Wildlands
> https://www.amazon.de/Tom-Clancys-Gh.../dp/B06XCVMRC6


Merci pour l'info, mais j'ai essayé d'en faire profiter 2 potes qui y jouent et: 




> Currently, Games and Software downloads are available only to customers who have a German or Austrian invoice address. To buy USK 18 games, a German ID or International passport is required.

----------


## Baalim

> Merci pour l'info, mais j'ai essayé d'en faire profiter 2 potes qui y jouent et:


La bonne blague  :tired: 
J'ignorais. Bon, y'a pas un canard qui traîne encore en allemagne ?

----------


## schouffy

Des bonnes promos chez Gamersgate en ce moment, avec par exemple Far Cry Primal à 12,50€ et South Park 2 à 15€

----------


## Baalim

> Des bonnes promos chez Gamersgate en ce moment, avec par exemple Far Cry Primal à 12,50€ et South Park 2 à 15€


Pensez à regarder la version UK. Les prix sont généralement un peu moins cher.

----------


## Gloppy

> On se doute que the crew 2 a dû méchamment cartonner...
> Il est actuellement à 20 € (hors coupon promo) chez Ubi :
> 
> https://store.ubi.com/fr/the-crew--2...9268b4568.html


19.99 €... sur PS4 et Xbox One. 
Sur PC, nous avons l'honneur de nous le voir proposer à *24 €* (édition standard)
(Mais c'est le monde à l'envers chez Ubi !)

https://store.ubi.com/fr/game?pid=59...&source=detail

----------


## Oldnoobie

> On se doute que the crew 2 a dû méchamment cartonner...
> Il est actuellement à 20 € (hors coupon promo) chez Ubi


Une fois n'est pas coutume, je vais citer (à peu près) Sylvine, qui disait parfois un truc sensé : Restez rationnels : n'achetez pas une merde au motif qu'elle est devenue moins chère.

----------


## RomTaka

Tiens, petite question (je sais que c'est le topic pour poster des bons plans, mais je cherche une recette de bons plans, qui pourra servir à d'autres) : comment faire pour surveiller les promos de Forza Horizon (3 ou 4) ? Ils sont vendus uniquement sur le Windows Store ou en clé de téléchargement Play Anywhere (= XBOX1 ou PC indistinctement) sur Amazon ou autre.
Or, j'ai l'impression qu'ITAD est au peu aux fraises pour le suivi des promos des jeux Windows Store : les FH ont bien été en promo des fois mais ITAD ne les recense pas très bien j'ai l'impression.
J'ai pas envie de vérifier quotidiennement sur Mamazon ou Windows Store si le prix a baissé (même si avec le Black Friday qui arrive, j'espère qu'il y aura des promos)...

----------


## odji

un peu plus de 10 balles la serie monkey island sur steam: https://store.steampowered.com/bundl...nd_Collection/

----------


## velociraptor

> Des bonnes promos chez Gamersgate en ce moment, avec par exemple Far Cry Primal à 12,50€ et South Park 2 à 15€


Sur Uplay il y a de sacrés réducs pour le black friday, far cry primal Apex est à 13.75€ (avant le coupon de -20% qui coûte 100 points).

----------


## Baalim

Overwatch mehgendary edition à 20$ (14 exemplaires ...)

https://www.amazon.com/Overwatch-Leg...dp/B07FK77H37/

----------


## Baalim

South park 2 à 14.8€
https://2game.com/south-parktm-the-f...d-edition-emea

A essayer avec les codes ALLKEYSHOP ou ISTHEREANYDEAL.


Mass effect andromeda à 8.99 € chez amazon France
https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B01MQFHRWB


Neptunia blablabla cybergodesses online à 5.82£... jamais vu aussi bas
https://uk.gamesplanet.com/game/cybe...am-key--3746-1

----------


## schouffy

> Mass effect andromeda à 8.99 € chez amazon France
> https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B01MQFHRWB


Super bon plan non ? ITAD indique un lowest à 16€.

----------


## pikkpi

> Super bon plan non ? ITAD indique un lowest à 16€.


Ui, par contre j'espère qu'ils en ont encore mon code tarde à arriver  ::(:

----------


## schouffy

J'ai commandé ya 30 mn et ai eu mon code instantanément.

----------


## pikkpi

Oui c'est passé chez moi aussi finalement  :;):

----------


## Baalim

IG a attendu a entendu la demande cross topic de Ruvon : un monday bundle avec, en exclusivité, UN jeu déjà vendu dans le commerce et en boite.
Soit une progression phénoménale (bon, le jeu était naze)

https://www.indiegala.com/monday-mot...2-games-bundle



*Shadow of war definitive edition* à 15 €
https://www.dlgamer.com/eu/games/buy...finitive-48484

----------


## glanumf

Une question à propos du monthly bundle. Je l'ai mis en pause ce mois-ci, je voulais acheter un truc, j'ai enlevé la pause, mais j'ai pas le droit au 10%. C'est nouveau? je suis quasiment sûr de l'avoir déjà fait sans soucis...

----------


## bbd

Oui c'est nouveau si tu as déjà mis en pause plusieurs fois. Je n'ai plus droit aux 10% ni au bonus porte-monnaie pour l'achat de bundles (bonus sur le dernier tiers) comme ça fait un moment que je mets en pause mon abonnement.

----------


## glanumf

Merci. L’intérêt profond de cette abonnement chute a vue d’œil on dirait.

----------


## MeL

Standalone gratuit de Where The Water Tastes Like Wine (prologue + 1er chapitre du jeu originel) pour promouvoir le jeu

https://store.steampowered.com/app/9...ireside_Chats/

----------


## Baalim

Yakuza 0 à 11.59 €
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/yakuza-0


The hidden ones (dlc pour AC origins) à 3.59 €
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/a...he-hidden-ones


Incroyable mais vrai. Il y a plein de promos sur le MS store.  ::O: 

A commencer par Rise of tomb raider à 10 €
https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/p/ri...ot:overviewtab

Thumper, 5 €
https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/p/th...ot:overviewtab

Songbringer + dlc à 6 €
https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/p/so...ot:overviewtab

Wenjia, 6 €
https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/p/we...ot:overviewtab

Gears of war ultimate, 11.79 €
https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/p/ge...ot:overviewtab

----------


## soulhack

Xcom 2 war of the chosen SUR VOIDU à 15 $ avec le code WINTERMADNESS (code qui donne -20% sur le site en fait) 
https://www.voidu.com/en/

----------


## Baalim

Forza 4, 35$ chez amazon us (pc et x1)
https://www.amazon.com/Forza-Horizon.../dp/B07DMB5DWC

Le duel des promos VR a débuté. Et oculus a manifestement trébuché en entrant dans le saloon.

https://www.oculus.com/experiences/r...9701968621456/


Fanatical lance un concept intéressant (déjà expérimenté par Micromania) : une grande vague de promos à des prix supérieurs à la concurrence.

Vos sous sont en sécurité.

https://www.fanatical.com/en/

----------


## pikkpi

> Le duel des promos VR a débuté. Et oculus a manifestement trébuché en entrant dans le saloon *cowboy*.


FTFY

Il est passé celui-ci ? Titanfall 2 à 4,99€ chez amazon

----------


## Baalim

Vous en avez marre d'être des gros losers avec vos pc master race ?

Cdiscount propose une ps4 1to avec 6 jeux pour 400€

https://www.cdiscount.com/jeux-pc-vi...l-1033916.html

Avec god of war, shadow of tomb raider, rdr2, spiderman, cod 4 destiny 2.

----------


## Magnarrok

Mages of Mystralia sur Humble à 9,99€ au lieu de 19,99€. 

Graphiquement ça a l'air sympa, il est plutôt bien noté sur Steam. On peut rajouter 10% si vous êtes abonnés Monthly sans pause (voir VDD).

L'offre dure plus de 22 min ! (jusqu'à 7 jours 9 heures à l'instant)

----------


## JulLeBarge

C'est la fête sur le Playstore Android avec pleins de bons jeux en promo:
Monument Valley 2 à 1€
The Room Old Sins à 1,39€
Dungeon Maker à 0,89€
Evoland 2 à 0,99€
Reigns: Game of Thrones à 2,59€
Reigns à 0,99€

et d'autres

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Fair warning: Ne jouez à Reigns Game of Thrones QUE si vous êtes à jour avec la série. Ca spoile severe des les premieres minutes du jeu sur des trucs qui ne sont révélés que dans le dernier episode.

----------


## Magnarrok

Ah cool pour Monument Valley 2 ! j'ai pris  ::): 

FF Tactics à 4,19€ hmmm j'hésite... je l'ai déjà fini sur PSOne à l'époque...

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> FF Tactics à 4,19€ hmmm j'hésite... je l'ai déjà fini sur PSOne à l'époque...


Meilleur Final Fantasy EVER!!! Comment peux tu hésiter? BUY!!!

----------


## Flad

> Meilleur Final Fantasy EVER!!! Comment peux tu hésiter? BUY!!!


Tu dois confondre avec FFTA #lemardicunpeuvendredi

----------


## jopopoe

Assassin's Creed III + tous les DLC pour à peine plus de 3 euros sur le Humble Store :

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/a...deluxe-edition

D'ailleurs c'est un peu n'importe quoi les prix chez Ubisoft : il est moins cher que les jeux plus vieux (Revelations et Brotherhood).

----------


## Magnarrok

Il a été gratuit sur le store Ubi, l'année passé il me semble ? Bon mais par contre sans DLC.

----------


## jopopoe

Oui effectivement, là ça permet d'avoir les DLC (ou de se rattraper si on a raté le giveaway). Cela étant, il paraît qu'ils sont pas terribles  ::ninja::  (et buggués en plus !)

----------


## Yves Signal

Trop de deal  :;): 

Merci pour les deals Android, de très bon jeu à bas prix et qui tournent a priori très bien sur la plupart des téléphones !

----------


## Adu

> Tu dois confondre avec FFTA #lemardicunpeuvendredi


Ah non, le FFT War of the Lion (donc l'extended version de la PSP) est clairement le meilleur ! ... Merci le scénario du FFTA "ouin ouin je suis bully à l'école lors d'une bataille de boules de neige ..."

----------


## Oldnoobie

> C'est compliqué parce que le 1, malgré ses limites techniques, pose les bases, profite d'un effet nostalgie, et reste le point de départ de tout le reste, + le côté retour sur Paul Walker à ses débuts.
> Le 2 est un film d'action assez anecdotique.
> Le 3 est une merde sans nom, ça ne fera pas polémique.
> Le 4 (cartel colombien) décolle dans une certaine noirceur en film thriller/courses supérieur au 2.
> Le 5 passe clairement un cran au-dessus avec les dodge charger qui baladent un coffre dans Rio en un film de braquage bien pêchu qui accueille Dwayne Johnson pour pousser la surenchère.
> Le 6 fait la boucle avec le 4 mais s'avère plus poussif que le 5 et on sent que l'exercice de pilotes balèzes touche à sa limite quand en face ça tire à vue, toutefois la scène de l'autoroute avec le char est incroyable.
> Le 7 est démentiel à tous points de vue : un méchant super balèze, des bastons, des cascades complètement WTF à base de parachutage de Dodge Charger tunée Off-road, l'adieu à Paul Walker... un bel opus qui referme la parenthèse ouverte avec le 6 qui faisait suite au 4.
> Le 8... de grosses craintes sur le pitch mais derrière une recette efficace, par contre ça manque de cascades impressionnantes entre un début totalement dément à Cuba et un final délirant à base de sous-marin nucléaire.
> 
> Du coup pour les FF, le meilleur c'est 7>5>6>8>4>2>3 avec le 1 à part, ou s'il fallait l'inclure, sentimentalisme mis à part, il serait entre le 4 et le 2.

----------


## Magnarrok

Flad & Furious quoi !

----------


## Flad

> Flad & Furious quoi !


Oh ça ferait un sous-titre tellement plus classe que l'actuel  :Emo:

----------


## Ruvon

> Oh ça ferait un sous-titre tellement plus classe que l'actuel


Fallait gagner le KLJV  ::ninja::

----------


## schouffy

J'ai tendance à un peu tous les confondre les FF...
Le dernier était vraiment bon. C'est vraiment du all-star over the top pas sérieux du tout, même les acteurs se marrent pendant le film.
C'est la seule série de films que j'adore suivre avec les Mission Impossible, et ça me parle immensément plus que toute la bouillie Marvel.

----------


## Eskimon

Battlefield 4 à 5€ sur origin (historical low d'après itad)

----------


## FB74

L'anthologie des Settlers est en vente....  40 euros...   :Boom: 

Ils peuvent se gratter.  :ouaiouai:

----------


## FB74

*Jumbo 12 Bundle:*
https://www.humblebundle.com/games/jumbo-bundle-12

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Je recommende battle chef brigade dans le second palier  ::):

----------


## madgic

> Je recommende battle chef brigade dans le second palier


Mais il est déjà passé en monthly  ::|:

----------


## Kaede

Ca vaut ses $1, Rise & Shine ?
Les évals sont pas bien bonnes...
J'ai déjà tout le reste (#baalimStyle).

----------


## lemsv

Civil War II à 12,94€ sur Fanatical.
D'après Isthereanydeal, son lowest est à 12,20€

----------


## Baalim

> Ca vaut ses $1, Rise & Shine ?
> Les évals sont pas bien bonnes...
> J'ai déjà tout le reste (#baalimStyle).


Si tu le veux, je peux te l'envoyer  :;):

----------


## Kaede

Arf, ça c'est un bon plan.
J'accepte ta généreuse offre, héhé  ::): 
Merci !

(c'est pas un piège pour un Bad Rats hein ? Je me méfie ^^ Non, je cherche pas à te donner des idées...)

edit : re-merci encore pour ta contribution à mon backlog  :;):

----------


## Baalim

> Arf, ça c'est un bon plan.
> J'accepte ta généreuse offre, héhé 
> Merci !
> 
> (c'est pas un piège pour un Bad Rats hein ? Je me méfie ^^ Non, je cherche pas à te donner des idées...)


 :Fourbe:

----------


## Olima

*The Messenger* à 11 balles (-30%) sur steam https://store.steampowered.com/app/7...The_Messenger/

----------


## barbarian_bros

Bon plan pour les amateurs de jeux d'aventure rétro :

50% de remise chez Sunlight Games, avec le code *GoldRushFinalSale* 
La remise est aussi valable sur les frais de port, et nécessite un achat de 5€ minimum.

Du coup la version 'grosse boite' de  "*Gold Rush Anniversary - Special Edition*" est à 8€ FDPin.

Rien que pour la carte ça vaut le coup... j'en prendrais bien un 2eme pour encadrer la carte dans mon salon.

Sinon il s'agit du remake (sorti en 2014) du vieux classique que Sierra avait édité en 1988.
Et il n'y a que 350 exemplaires.

----------


## Mastaba

> Arf, ça c'est un bon plan.
> J'accepte ta généreuse offre, héhé 
> Merci !
> 
> (c'est pas un piège pour un Bad Rats hein ? Je me méfie ^^ Non, je cherche pas à te donner des idées...)
> 
> edit : re-merci encore pour ta contribution à mon backlog


Bad Rats faut l'avoir eu une fois et après t'es immunisé.

----------


## Pinkipou

*Field of Glory II* à son prix le plus bas (12.34€ avec le code BLACKFRIDAY10).

----------


## Baalim

Season's pass Fallout 4 à 12.74€
https://www.gamebillet.com/fallout-4-season-pass

Les sims 4 à 10$ chez amazon
https://www.amazon.com/Sims-Online-G.../dp/B00ENQXEX2

12% de rabais sur les promos black friday chez Gmg avec le code #00E244-8VS3SE-QSYVVT

X1 S à 270€ avec 8 jeux
https://www.auchan.fr/exclu-web-xbox...re/p-cl1087858

----------


## Florian L

Planet Coaster en promo à 15.19€ ALD de 37.99 €

Chez Steam (plus que 7h), chez Humble Bundle (plus que 6j) avec 10% si vous êtes abonnés au monthly et 0.63 € dans le porte monnaie virtuel.
Historical Low à 9.49€

Le Topic associé sur le forum.

----------


## Baalim

Lancement des soldes black friday chez WGS :
https://www.wingamestore.com/

Dont civ 6 deluxe à 20$
https://www.wingamestore.com/product...eluxe-Edition/

----------


## Bloub et Riz

Et Wreckfest dans les 26€ du coup :

https://www.wingamestore.com/product/8276/Wreckfest/

----------


## banditbandit

> X1 S à 270€ avec 8 jeux
> https://www.auchan.fr/exclu-web-xbox...re/p-cl1087858


Pas froncement super intéressant ya des one S 1To pour "bien" moins cher chez fnac, et le ticket d'entrée des 500 Go est à 179 €

----------


## Baalim

> Pas froncement super intéressant ya des one S 1To pour "bien" moins cher chez fnac, et le ticket d'entrée des 500 Go est à 179 €


 cette machine n'existe tellement pas dans mon esprit que je ne me suis pas renseigné outre mesure, je dois bien l'avouer  ::ninja::

----------


## banditbandit

Je comprends.  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

Prey Mooncrashed à 6.72£ avant coupon BLACKFRIDAY2GAME
https://2game.com/preyr-mooncrash

----------


## Magnarrok

> Prey Mooncrashed à 6.72£ avant coupon BLACKFRIDAY2GAME
> https://2game.com/preyr-mooncrash


À noter ça ne fonctionne que sur la £ et pas en €.

----------


## Ouamdu

> Prey Mooncrashed à 6.72£ avant coupon BLACKFRIDAY2GAME
> https://2game.com/preyr-mooncrash


À noter que c'est le DLC le plus incroyablement cool du monde.

----------


## Evilblacksheep

J'ai passé une heure à me convaincre que j'en ai pas besoin parce que GMG ne veut pas me laisser payer en £, et maintenant ca...  :Boom:

----------


## Nosdeuxo

> À noter que c'est le DLC le plus incroyablement cool du monde.


Ah bon ? J'ai pourtant eu l'impression que les avis étaient mitigés sur ce DLC  ::unsure::

----------


## Ouamdu

> Ah bon ? J'ai pourtant eu l'impression que les avis étaient mitigés sur ce DLC


Oui, par ceux qui n'y ont pas joué / pas joué plus d'une heure.
C'est différent de l'expérience Prey, mais c'est d'une richesse folle et on peut y passer des heures.

----------


## pikkpi

Zone of the Enders 2 en Historical low à 11,75€ chez Gamebillet

( Vu que même en 2018, ils sont toujours pas foutus de le faire de base : le mod pour le passer en VO ici )

----------


## Getz

> Oui, par ceux qui n'y ont pas joué / pas joué plus d'une heure.
> C'est différent de l'expérience Prey, mais c'est d'une richesse folle et on peut y passer des heures.


Non non, j'y ai joué bien plus d'une heure et mon avis est assez mitigé, merci d'éviter ce genre de raccourci juste parce que TU as trouvé ce DLC incroyable.

----------


## Baalim

Un bundle juste correct chez IG qui tombe au plus mauvais moment:
https://www.indiegala.com/indiegala-...m-games-bundle

SOldes black friday chez GOG
https://www.gog.com/games?page=1&sor...ty&tab=on_sale

----------


## rduburo

> *Jumbo 12 Bundle:*
> https://www.humblebundle.com/games/jumbo-bundle-12


Mais pourquoi jumbo ?

----------


## Magnarrok

Just Cause 2 à 0,60€ sur le store de square... presque gratuit  ::o:

----------


## Hilikkus

> Oui, par ceux qui n'y ont pas joué / pas joué plus d'une heure.
> C'est différent de l'expérience Prey, mais c'est d'une richesse folle et on peut y passer des heures.


Cet avis labellisé Expert CPC©  :Perfect:  




> SOldes black friday chez GOG
> https://www.gog.com/games?page=1&sor...ty&tab=on_sale


A peine 2 jeux de ma wishlist soldés, je suis à l'abri des tentations  ::(:

----------


## sousoupou

J'ai déjà posté dans le topic idoine mais si quelqu'un a un Dirt 4 en trop... 
Merci d'avance les canards (paiement PayPal  :;): )

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Un bundle plutot bon chez Fanatical:

https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/survivors-bundle

----------


## mcgrill

> Mais pourquoi jumbo ?


Les Jumbos chez Humble c'était pour les packs de jeux bien plus gros que la moyenne (en taille et ressources)
Quand tu avais des jeux indés à quelques dizaines de mégas ou max quelques centaines, les jumbos représentaient des jeux aux alentours du giga et pas toujours compatibles DRM Free ou Mac et Linux.

Les Indies étaient DRM Free, PC, Mac, Linux.

----------


## Wazatiste

Soldes d'automne sur steam, mais c'est globalement très décevant  ::(:

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Erreur de prix sur Call of Cthulhu sur humble (11€ et des poussieres d'ici à ce qu'ils corrigent)

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/call-of-cthulhu 

Corrigé

----------


## Galgu

Ma question c'est peut-on trouver SoulCal VI à bon prix quelque part

----------


## FB74

> Ma question c'est peut-on trouver SoulCal VI à bon prix quelque part


Nulle part: on est au dessus des 40 euros (Gamebillet/ WinGameStore) au mieux.

----------


## Baalim

> Erreur de prix sur Call of Cthulhu sur humble (11€ et des poussieres d'ici à ce qu'ils corrigent)
> 
> https://www.humblebundle.com/store/call-of-cthulhu


Joli  ::O: 
Merci.


Plus intéressant que le bundle jeux, le dystopian book bundle
https://www.humblebundle.com/books/d...s_tile_index_2

----------


## Nanaki

> Erreur de prix sur Call of Cthulhu sur humble (11€ et des poussieres d'ici à ce qu'ils corrigent)
> 
> https://www.humblebundle.com/store/call-of-cthulhu


Merci!

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Joli 
> Merci.


De rien. J'ai meme un doute que ca soit un bug de prix vu qu'ils n'ont toujours pas corrigé. Mais à 75% off (alors qu'il n'y a meme pas 10% off sur les soldes steam en cours) moins d'un mois apres la sortie, ca me fait mal pour le canard qui me l'a offert. 

Dans le meme lot, ou j'ai un doute, This is the Police 2 à 3.74€ soit le meme prix auquel le premier est actuellement discounté sur steam : https://www.humblebundle.com/store/this-is-the-police-2

----------


## Nanaki

> De rien. J'ai meme un doute que ca soit un bug de prix vu qu'ils n'ont toujours pas corrigé. Mais à 75% off (alors qu'il n'y a meme pas 10% off sur les soldes steam en cours) moins d'un mois apres la sortie, ca me fait mal pour le canard qui me l'a offert. 
> 
> Dans le meme lot, ou j'ai un doute, This is the Police 2 à 3.74€ soit le meme prix auquel le premier est actuellement discounté sur steam : https://www.humblebundle.com/store/this-is-the-police-2


Le stagiaire de Steam (celui qui faisait régulièrement des erreurs de prix il y a 5-6 ans) est passé chez Humble!

----------


## Baalim

> De rien. J'ai meme un doute que ca soit un bug de prix vu qu'ils n'ont toujours pas corrigé. Mais à 75% off (alors qu'il n'y a meme pas 10% off sur les soldes steam en cours) moins d'un mois apres la sortie, ca me fait mal pour le canard qui me l'a offert. 
> 
> Dans le meme lot, ou j'ai un doute, This is the Police 2 à 3.74€ soit le meme prix auquel le premier est actuellement discounté sur steam : https://www.humblebundle.com/store/this-is-the-police-2




Celui-ci prend cher également :
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/the-kings-bird


PC mark, 3D mark et VR mark à -87%
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/pcmark-10

La totale à 7.67 €
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/3...-vrmark-bundle

----------


## Kargadum

> Erreur de prix sur Call of Cthulhu sur humble (11€ et des poussieres d'ici à ce qu'ils corrigent)
> 
> https://www.humblebundle.com/store/call-of-cthulhu


Le temps que je l'ajoute au panier, le prix avait déjà changé au moment du paiement, damn! J'ai tout de même eu this is police 2.

En tout cas merci pour le tuyau!

----------


## cedes4

> Le temps que je l'ajoute au panier, le prix avait déjà changé au moment du paiement, damn! J'ai tout de même eu this is police 2.
> 
> En tout cas merci pour le tuyau!


Pas de regret, HB revoque les clefs pour Call of Cthulhu, sous pretexte que c'etait une erreur....(noooon...)

----------


## Baalim

Ça ne rigole plus chez Humble. Je viens de recevoir un email m'indiquant qu'il y avait eu une erreur de prix concernant Chtulhu et que mon achat allait être remboursé et la clé Steam révoquée  :tired: 

Point positif, j'ai droit à un crédit de 5$.

----------


## Gloppy

> Erreur de prix sur Call of Cthulhu sur humble (11€ et des poussieres d'ici à ce qu'ils corrigent)
> https://www.humblebundle.com/store/call-of-cthulhu 
> Corrigé


Marrant, quand je l'ai vu je me suis dit que ça devait être un vieux jeu Call of Cthulhu et je ne me suis même pas penché dessus. Erreur...
Edit : ou pas, vu que je vois qu'on révoque vos clés (!!!)

Sinon, *Superflight* est à 0.74€ sur Steam... et c'est 0.74€ bien dépensés selon moi. (Et j'aime bien la bande-annonce super didactique et super humble des développeurs).

https://store.steampowered.com/app/732430/Superflight/

----------


## Baalim

This is the police 2 est également repassé à 10€.
Bref, beau foirage de part d'humble

----------


## FB74

Sur Steam (soldes).

Let Them Come à 1.99 euros.
Des tables pour Pinball FX3 en promo (déroulez la liste des DLC).
Typoman à 2.69 euros.
Zombie Night Terror à 1.94 euros.
Yomawari Night Alone à 4.99 euros.
UNDER NIGHT IN-BIRTH Exe:Late à 5.59 euros.
Street Fighter V à 9.99 euros.
Starway Fleet à 4.99 euros.
Space Colony Steam Edition à 2.49 euros.
The Spatials à 3.99 euros.
Sky Force Bundle à 5.38 euros.
Nomad Fleet à 0.39 euros.
Halcyon 6  Starbase Commander à 4.94 euros (voir le bundle avec DLC aussi).

----------


## Baalim

Xcom et civ revolution 2 Android à 2.09€ l'unité.

Xenoshyft à 2€
https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...cmon.Xenoshyft

----------


## cooly08

Une fois que la vente à eu lieu ils ont le droit de revenir dessus ? Ça me paraît totalement abusé. Et en plus ils révoquent une clé de ton compte steam sans ton consentement.

Transactions faites et produit livré. Ça me paraît chaud quand même.

----------


## La Chouette

> Soldes d'automne sur steam, mais c'est globalement très décevant


Décevant, décevant, y a quand même Jurassic World Evolution à 21.99€ pour la version normale et 23.99€ pour la version Deluxe (5 dinosaures en plus). Avec la mise à jour 1.5 qui rajoute des comportements de troupeau et un cycle jour/nuit, c'est un jeu tout à fait recommandable, en particulier à ce prix.

----------


## ElleLaisseDes

The Talos Principle à 6€ sur steam, son nouveau lowest ! https://store.steampowered.com/app/2...los_Principle/

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Désolée du coup pour Call of Cthulhu, je pensais pas qu'ils revoqueraient les clés alors que les gens les avaient activées, mais venant de Humble plus rien ne m'etonne. En esperant que pour This is the police 2 ceux qui les ont pris puissent les garder  ::sad::

----------


## Mastaba

> Une fois que la vente à eu lieu ils ont le droit de revenir dessus ? Ça me paraît totalement abusé. Et en plus ils révoquent une clé de ton compte steam sans ton consentement.
> 
> Transactions faites et produit livré. Ça me paraît chaud quand même.


Oui, je trouve le procédé assez abusif aussi.
Autant du point de vue purement technique du contrôle qu'ils peuvent avoir à postériori d'un achat effectué sur leur plateforme que du fait de venir annuler une vente terminée pour reprendre leur "bien" sans assumer leur erreur.

Si un site de VPC se comportait de la sorte ca reviendrait à aller s'introduire par effraction chez le client pour reprendre un colis déjà livré et payé au motif d'une erreur de prix.

Et si pour une raison X ou Y humble décidait unilatéralement de révoquer d'anciennes clés achetées chez eux? Par exemple si un mec les critique a un quelconque différent avec eux? 

Non seulement Steam lui même et son quasi-monopole fait peser une menace complètement délirante en prenant en otage les logithèques entières de joueurs, mais si maintenant les vendeurs intermédiaires ont aussi le pouvoir de révoquer des clés à loisir je me demande un peu quel garantie il me reste de pouvoir conserver les jeux que j'ai acheté...

----------


## lustucuit

> Un bundle plutot bon chez Fanatical:
> 
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/survivors-bundle


Il n’y a que Sora qui m’intéresse, si quelqu’un n’en veut pas et me le céderait pour quelques €, je suis preneur !

----------


## FB74

> Oui, je trouve le procédé assez abusif aussi.
> Autant du point de vue purement technique du contrôle qu'ils peuvent avoir à postériori d'un achat effectué sur leur plateforme que du fait de venir annuler une vente terminée pour reprendre leur "bien" sans assumer leur erreur.
> 
> Si un site de VPC se comportait de la sorte ca reviendrait à aller s'introduire par effraction chez le client pour reprendre un colis déjà livré et payé au motif d'une erreur de prix.


Bah.. Izneo (BD en ligne) nous a fait le coup.  ::ninja:: 

En fait il y avait une combine postée sur Dealabs (donc nous étions un peu coupables) pour bénéficier de quelques BD gratos (3 ou 4 je ne me rappelle plus): ils ont désactivé les BD dans les comptes.

----------


## Baalim

Je trouve ça effectivement ultra contestable. En droit français, il est possible de ne pas honorer une commande passée à un prix manifestement dérisoire mais il s'agit bien entendu de transactions qui n'ont pas encore abouti.

Dans le cas présent, les clés étaient envoyées et activées, et le prix pouvait difficilement être qualifié de dérisoire, compte tenu de la mauvaise réception du jeu par la presse et de l'habitude prise par les éditeurs de jeux pc de sabrer brutalement leurs prix.

Là, honnêtement, je ne vais pas me battre parce que je m'en fous un peu mais c'est dommage qu'ils aient annulé mes deux achats vu que le deuxième devait servir au calendrier de l'avent sur çe topic des généreux.

En fin de compte, tout ça, c'est la faute du mouton maléfique. Et quand c'est la faute d'EBS, c'est, par extension, la faute de Flad.

Vite, le goudron et les plumes !  :Boom:

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Flad  :Emo: 


Quand au cas HB, le probleme est qu'ils sont aux USA et apparement c'est pas aussi illégal que ca. Et ils savent tres bien qu'il ne va pas y avoir une class action pour les emmerder, surtout qu'ils filent un coupon de 5$, ce qui d'apres certains est une compensation suffisante pour se proteger justement en cas d'attaque.

----------


## Baalim

Notez que, si vous êtes parisiens, vous avez moyen de vous refaire facilement  ::ninja:: 

https://www.20minutes.fr/paris/23771...agera-50-euros

Ah tiens, Agony à 5€
https://store.steampowered.com/app/487720/Agony/

Alors, erreur de prix ?  ::siffle::

----------


## pikkpi

En vrac, quelques autres trucs en Historical low chez Steam

rymdkapsel à 1,99€
Killer Instinct à 9,24€
DarkMaus à 3,99€
Sonic Mania et son DLC 6,79€ et 2,49€ respectivement
Pyre à 6,71€
Valkyria Chronicles 4 à 29,99€
428: Shibuya Scramble à 29,99€

----------


## Baalim

Fallout 76 à 40€ avant voucher
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games/fallout-76-pc/

----------


## lemsv

Toujours sur les soldes steam: Ultimate General Civil War à 8,39€ (historical low)

----------


## Fastela

Je sais pas si c'est déjà passé ici mais Call of Duty: Black Ops 4 est à 39,99 € chez Amazon.

----------


## Baalim

> Flad 
> 
> 
> Quand au cas HB, le probleme est qu'ils sont aux USA et apparement c'est pas aussi illégal que ca. Et ils savent tres bien qu'il ne va pas y avoir une class action pour les emmerder, surtout qu'ils filent un coupon de 5$, ce qui d'apres certains est une compensation suffisante pour se proteger justement en cas d'attaque.


J'ai décidé de les embetter un peu, pour voir.
Vu que je n'ai reçu qu'un coupon pour deux achats, j'ai écrit au support pour me plaindre de cette discrimination manifeste  :Cigare: 

Je vais attendre leur réponse avec impatience.

----------


## Bibik

> En vrac, quelques autres trucs en Historical low chez Steam
> Valkyria Chronicles 4 à 29,99€


Pinaize il est sorti fin Septembre... c'est pas du niveau d'un Fallout76 (ou d'un shadow) cette chute de prix mais ça reste costaud.

----------


## FB74

> J'ai décidé de les embetter un peu, pour voir.
> Vu que je n'ai reçu qu'un coupon pour deux achats, j'ai écrit au support pour me plaindre de cette discrimination manifeste 
> 
> Je vais attendre leur réponse avec impatience.


Login, mdp... "User unknown"

Ca c'est de la réponse.  ::trollface::

----------


## Baalim

> Login, mdp... "User unknown"
> 
> Ca c'est de la réponse.


Tu rigoles mais c'est dans leur TOS.

----------


## Olima

> Marrant, quand je l'ai vu je me suis dit que ça devait être un vieux jeu Call of Cthulhu et je ne me suis même pas penché dessus. Erreur...
> Edit : ou pas, vu que je vois qu'on révoque vos clés (!!!)
> 
> Sinon, *Superflight* est à 0.74€ sur Steam... et c'est 0.74€ bien dépensés selon moi. (Et j'aime bien la bande-annonce super didactique et super humble des développeurs).
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/732430/Superflight/


Ah cool merci, je serais passé à côté.  :;):

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Pyre à 6,71€


On fait une L.T.I.S.E. du coup ?  ::unsure:: 

...

Oui oh ça va, vous avez fait pyre avant hein  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Magnarrok

Divinity: Original Sin Enhanced Edition - Collector's Edition sur Steam à 12,99€ avec *2 copies du jeu* !  ::o:  étonnant... ça donne du 6,5€ le jeu si vous le prenez à deux.

----------


## Gorillaz

Il y a Watch_Dogs 2 qui se rapproche de son historical low : moins de 16 boules chez plusieurs revendeurs.
Je me tâte, j'ai trouvé le 1 sympa sur le principe mais l'histoire très peu intéressante / fun ... Certains ont joué au 2 ?

----------


## NeaR667

> Il n’y a que Sora qui m’intéresse, si quelqu’un n’en veut pas et me le céderait


MP

----------


## pikkpi

> On fait une L.T.I.S.E. du coup ? 
> 
> ...
> 
> Oui oh ça va, vous avez fait pyre avant hein


ça me tue de l'avouer mais je l'ai pas

----------


## Baalim

> Il y a Watch_Dogs 2 qui se rapproche de son historical low : moins de 16 boules chez plusieurs revendeurs.
> Je me tâte, j'ai trouvé le 1 sympa sur le principe mais l'histoire très peu intéressante / fun ... Certains ont joué au 2 ?


Pas vu plus loin que l'intro mais il a effectivement l'air de mieux tenir la route que le premier.


Tiens, tiens, voici ce que je reçois une heure après mon message au support humble  ::siffle:: 




> Dear Steam user, 
> This is an automated message generated by Steam account administration. It is being sent in response to a query made by a Steam user to discover all account names associated with this CD key.
> 
> Steam account name: baalim75
> 
> If you requested this query, please use the above account name to log in to Steam. If you cannot remember your password, click on the “Retrieve lost account” button on the Steam login screen.
> 
> If you did not request this query, please ignore this message.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Tiens, tiens, voici ce que je reçois une heure après mon message au support humble


Ah oui tiens j'ai reçu un mail comme ça la semaine dernière, mais du coup on ne sait pas de quelle "CD key" il s'agit en fait ??

----------


## Oldnoobie

Ils vérifient que tu as bien activé la clé pour laquelle tu ouvres le litige, afin de s'assurer de ton statut d'ayant-droit, en vue de te rembourser avec d'autres clés, des abonnements annuels, des pitchs, des putes...

T'es trop méfiant.

----------


## rogercoincoin

> Il y a Watch_Dogs 2 qui se rapproche de son historical low : moins de 16 boules chez plusieurs revendeurs.
> Je me tâte, j'ai trouvé le 1 sympa sur le principe mais l'histoire très peu intéressante / fun ... Certains ont joué au 2 ?


C'est le 1 en mieux... plus de délire, plus de missions fedex... 
Bien sur, 21eme siècle oblige, on peut prendre des selfies (ahh le coté "m'as-tu-vu" , "j'y étais, .. Wech wech  gros !"), changer de fringues et s'habiller comme un c** .. heu  comme un djeune qui n'a que çà foutre de ses journées... 

Oh, et puis mince ! on est dans San Francisco ! Pour y avoir vécu, c'est vraiment pas mal fait (les lieux "connus" sont bien là..).
Et puis on peut s'infiltrer chez gogole, pirater des voitures autonomes, de chez gogole...  ::happy2:: 
Bon, et puis comme tous ces jeux "baque à sable" (watch dog, GTA 5, etc.) et bien on s'ennuie un peu....

----------


## Baalim

> Ah oui tiens j'ai reçu un mail comme ça la semaine dernière, mais du coup on ne sait pas de quelle "CD key" il s'agit en fait ??


Non, c'est ça la blague. Le seul qui reçoit une info nominative est l'auteur de la requête.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ils vérifient que tu as bien activé la clé pour laquelle tu ouvres le litige, afin de s'assurer de ton statut d'ayant-droit, en vue de te rembourser avec d'autres clés, des abonnements annuels, des pitchs, des putes...
> 
> T'es trop méfiant.


Ouais c'est ce que me disais aussi  ::wacko:: 


Soldes chez pixnlove

https://www.editionspixnlove.com/77-black-friday

----------


## Olima

> On fait une L.T.I.S.E. du coup ?


Clap clap !

----------


## Gorillaz

> C'est le 1 en mieux... plus de délire, plus de missions fedex... 
> Bien sur, 21eme siècle oblige, on peut prendre des selfies (ahh le coté "m'as-tu-vu" , "j'y étais, .. Wech wech  gros !"), changer de fringues et s'habiller comme un c** .. heu  comme un djeune qui n'a que çà foutre de ses journées... 
> 
> Oh, et puis mince ! on est dans San Francisco ! Pour y avoir vécu, c'est vraiment pas mal fait (les lieux "connus" sont bien là..).
> Et puis on peut s'infiltrer chez gogole, pirater des voitures autonomes, de chez gogole... 
> Bon, et puis comme tous ces jeux "baque à sable" (watch dog, GTA 5, etc.) et bien on s'ennuie un peu....


Ben sur GTA 5 je m'étais pas vraiment ennuyé car les missions annexes étaient fun (et un poil scénarisées), contrairement à Watch_Dogs 1 ...
Dernière question et j'arrête mon HS : peut-on enfin tirer au volant d'1 voiture ?

Histoire de me faire pardonner : Divinity Original Sin 2 est à son historical low sur Steam ou GoG (29 boules)

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Clap clap !


Méwé elle est géniale sa blague, j'ai pas pigé pourquoi il l'a ruinée avec la suivante.  ::'(: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> peut-on enfin tirer au volant d'1 voiture ?


En effet : https://i.ytimg.com/vi/J7adjXiybXo/maxresdefault.jpg

----------


## rogercoincoin

superbe photo.. de quelqu'un qui  tire.. quelque chose .. hum

OUI, on peut tirer depuis une bagnole ou une moto, sur watch dog 2 ..

----------


## banditbandit

> On fait une L.T.I.S.E. du coup ?





> Clap clap !


Je viens de comprendre, enfin je crois.  :;):

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Méwé elle est géniale sa blague, j'ai pas pigé pourquoi il l'a ruinée avec la suivante.


J'ai été gourmand, j'aurais dû vous la laisser...

----------


## lustucuit

Un gros merci à NeaR667  ::lol::

----------


## Gorillaz

> En effet : https://i.ytimg.com/vi/J7adjXiybXo/maxresdefault.jpg


 :Facepalm: 
Le pire c'est qu'en me relisant je me suis dit "Faudrait pas que ... Bwah non, ils oseront pas"  ::rolleyes:: 





> superbe photo.. de quelqu'un qui  tire.. quelque chose .. hum
> 
> OUI, on peut tirer depuis une bagnole ou une moto, sur watch dog 2 ..


Han enfin  ::wub:: 
Merci pour l'info  :;):

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Un gros merci à NeaR667


Ah, je serais curieux d'avoir ton avis quand tu y joueras : il traîne dans mon backlog depuis pas mal de temps (malgré le fait qu'il m'ait suffisamment fait de l’œil pour que je l'achète).  :;):

----------


## Gorillaz

Tiens, Fifa 19 à 36$ sur Amazon

----------


## MeL

Firewatch à 4.99€

Et Dark Messiah à 1.24€ parce que ce jeu il est bien.

----------


## Baalim

*Minecraft windows 10 (ms store) ... 2.39 €*

https://www.play-asia.com/minecraft-...tion/13/70b4cb

Ouaip, ça semble un peu louche mais bon, c'est play asia



Gravel, steam, 11.13$
https://www.play-asia.com/gravel/13/...mrs_empersonal

Shadow of war 10.32 €
https://www.play-asia.com/middle-ear...-war/13/70b7wx

----------


## BeaM

> Tiens, Fifa 19 à 36$ sur Amazon


38.87$ avec les taxes US soit 34.11€ sachant qu'il est proposé a 35.99€ directement sur Origin.

----------


## sticky-fingers

Sonic Mania à son lowest 6.76€, sur Steam et HB !

----------


## Ruadir

> Désolée du coup pour Call of Cthulhu, je pensais pas qu'ils revoqueraient les clés alors que les gens les avaient activées, mais venant de Humble plus rien ne m'etonne. En esperant que pour This is the police 2 ceux qui les ont pris puissent les garder


Ma première révocation de clé !  :Rock: 




> Oui, je trouve le procédé assez abusif aussi.
> Autant du point de vue purement technique du contrôle qu'ils peuvent avoir à postériori d'un achat effectué sur leur plateforme que du fait de venir annuler une vente terminée pour reprendre leur "bien" sans assumer leur erreur.
> 
> Si un site de VPC se comportait de la sorte ca reviendrait à aller s'introduire par effraction chez le client pour reprendre un colis déjà livré et payé au motif d'une erreur de prix.
> 
> Et si pour une raison X ou Y humble décidait unilatéralement de révoquer d'anciennes clés achetées chez eux? Par exemple si un mec les critique a un quelconque différent avec eux? 
> 
> Non seulement Steam lui même et son quasi-monopole fait peser une menace complètement délirante en prenant en otage les logithèques entières de joueurs, mais si maintenant les vendeurs intermédiaires ont aussi le pouvoir de révoquer des clés à loisir je me demande un peu quel garantie il me reste de pouvoir conserver les jeux que j'ai acheté...


Je trouve ça également fou. 
Je ne sais pas trop comment ça fonctionne sur le Net mais en magasin, si je me plantais sur le prix et que le client partait avec, c'était mort.
Ma faute, ma responsabilité, mon tiroir-caisse. 

Au-delà de ça, j'ai les conditions de ventes  et c'est assez flippant de savoir que HB peut révoquer les Clés quand ils veulent sans aucune limite dans le temps et sans prévenir.  :WTF:

----------


## Bobbin

> Firewatch à 4.99€
> 
> Et Dark Messiah à 1.24€ parce que ce jeu il est bien.


Goûts validés !

Le guide d'achat pour les soldes Steam :

----------


## Harvester

> Ma première révocation de clé ! 
> 
> 
> 
> Je trouve ça également fou. 
> Je ne sais pas trop comment ça fonctionne sur le Net mais en magasin, si je me plantais sur le prix et que le client partait avec, c'était mort.
> Ma faute, ma responsabilité, mon tiroir-caisse. 
> 
> Au-delà de ça, j'ai les conditions de ventes  et c'est assez flippant de savoir que HB peut révoquer les Clés quand ils veulent sans aucune limite dans le temps et sans prévenir.


Et ta clé a vraiment été révoquée ?

----------


## Ruadir

> Et ta clé a vraiment été révoquée ?


C'est en cours apparemment. 
J'ai reçu le mail et un remboursement dans la soirée.

Après, j'espère toujours passer entre les mailles du filet.  :Emo: 

D'après ce que j'ai compris il peut y avoir un délais de 72 heures.

----------


## Harvester

Pareil  :Emo:

----------


## Bibik

Ils se plantent beaucoup Humble/IGN ces derniers temps et ils ont pas l'air de vraiment assumer.

----------


## RomTaka

> C'est le 1 en mieux... plus de délire, plus de missions fedex... 
> Bien sur, 21eme siècle oblige, on peut prendre des selfies (ahh le coté "m'as-tu-vu" , "j'y étais, .. Wech wech  gros !"), changer de fringues et s'habiller comme un c** .. heu  comme un djeune qui n'a que çà foutre de ses journées... 
> 
> Oh, et puis mince ! on est dans San Francisco ! Pour y avoir vécu, c'est vraiment pas mal fait (les lieux "connus" sont bien là..).
> Et puis on peut s'infiltrer chez gogole, pirater des voitures autonomes, de chez gogole... 
> Bon, et puis comme tous ces jeux "baque à sable" (watch dog, GTA 5, etc.) et bien on s'ennuie un peu....


J'ai pas joué au premier mais je suis assez d'accord sur l'avis de roger.
Le jeu est très beau mais je m'en suis lassé et ne suis pas allé au bout : malgré les différents types de missions en théorie variées, elles se résument souvent à déployer ton drone / ta voiture téléguidée, repérer / neutraliser les méchants, pirater ou récupérer un gizmo et se barrer sans se faire repérer. Jouer bourrin (armes léthales) est possible mais absolument anti role-play et pas beaucoup plus amusant. Le scénario est absolument inintéressant et prévisible.
Bref, c'est très beau mais (en solo, en tout cas) on se fait un peu chier (je doute cela dit que le multi réhausse le niveau).

----------


## jujupatate

Faut rusher le scénario, ça se laisse jouer mais comme avec les open world Ubisoft, on se fait vite chier si on commence à vouloir faire le secondaire.
Je me suis bien régalé dessus quand même.  :;):

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Pour le Call of Cthulhu de chez HB, je suis meme curieuse de voir si vous allez garder la clé + les 16€ bonus au final. Car pour l'instant, plein de gens ont le remboursement en cours, le mail, mais personne n'a confirmé avoir eu la clé retirée de leur compte steam. Ca serait encore un meilleur plan au final  ::lol::

----------


## Xavyerfr

> C'est le 1 en mieux... plus de délire, plus de missions fedex... 
> Bien sur, 21eme siècle oblige, on peut prendre des selfies (ahh le coté "m'as-tu-vu" , "j'y étais, .. Wech wech  gros !"), changer de fringues et s'habiller comme un c** .. heu  comme un djeune qui n'a que çà foutre de ses journées... 
> 
> Oh, et puis mince ! on est dans San Francisco ! Pour y avoir vécu, c'est vraiment pas mal fait (les lieux "connus" sont bien là..).
> Et puis on peut s'infiltrer chez gogole, pirater des voitures autonomes, de chez gogole... 
> Bon, et puis comme tous ces jeux "baque à sable" (watch dog, GTA 5, etc.) et bien on s'ennuie un peu....


Il y a du monde sur le multi ? J'avais bien aimé le multi du 1 avant que les hackeur arrivent et qu'Ubisoft brille par son inaction.

----------


## Jughurta

*Outcast Second Contact* offert par Humble Bundle

----------


## JulLeBarge

> *Outcast Second Contact* offert par Humble Bundle


en DL direct, ce n'est pas une clé Steam. Comme ça au moins ils pourront pas le révoquer  ::ninja::

----------


## Supergounou

> *Outcast Second Contact* offert par Humble Bundle


 ::o: 
Pas mal.

----------


## lustucuit

> Ah, je serais curieux d'avoir ton avis quand tu y joueras : il traîne dans mon backlog depuis pas mal de temps (malgré le fait qu'il m'ait suffisamment fait de l’œil pour que je l'achète).


Ah parce qu'il faut jouer à ses jeux maintenant ?  :ouaiouai: 

(Sérieusement, je vais y penser)

----------


## Baalim

> en DL direct, ce n'est pas une clé Steam. Comme ça au moins ils pourront pas le révoquer


J'aime beaucoup la faq :




> Are you sure it isn't a mistake?
> It's not a mistake. Some companies spend money on Super Bowl ads or billboards. We'd rather spend it supporting game developers and getting you an awesome game for free.
> 
> But there has to be a catch, right?
> No catch! The game is yours to keep and play forever. Just be sure to redeem your free game before the expiration time.

----------


## Dark Kariya

> *Outcast Second Contact* offert par Humble Bundle


In before "Quoi, une version DRM-Free sans clé GOG? SCANDALE!"  ::ninja::

----------


## pesos

C'est même pas une clé Steam, nul  :tired:

----------


## znokiss

Pisse-froid  :tired: 
(cette remarque aurait été de meilleur aloi avec un jeu gratos sur GOG).

----------


## cooly08

> en DL direct, ce n'est pas une clé Steam. Comme ça au moins ils pourront pas le révoquer


 :^_^:

----------


## Kaede

Outcast Second Contact est DRM-free, mais le téléchargement expire le 29 (ça vaut aussi pour le torrent, il n'y a pas la DHT).
Donc si, ce sera révoqué, en partie  ::ninja::

----------


## Ruadir

> In before "Quoi, une version DRM-Free sans clé GOG? SCANDALE!"


D'ailleurs, je me pose la question : quand j’achète un jeu sur GOG, j’achète vraiment le jeu ou c'est un comme Steam : j’achète un droit d'utilisation potentiellement révocable ?

----------


## Supergounou

T'achètes jamais le jeu, t'achètes une copie, et donc un droit d'utilisation, c'était comme ça même sur disquette 3'1/4. Par contre sur GOG, c'est pas potentiellement révocable une fois téléchargé.

----------


## Eradan

> T'achètes jamais le jeu, t'achètes une copie, et donc un droit d'utilisation, c'était comme ça même sur disquette 3'1/4. Par contre sur GOG, c'est pas potentiellement révocable une fois téléchargé.


Sur disquette comme sur CD/DVD, tu achètes le support physique (incluant la partie logicielle) et la licence d'utilisation. En dématérialisé, seule reste la licence.

----------


## Mastaba

J'imagine un hacker s'introduire dans le site pour révoquer toutes les clés des clients de humble depuis sa création  :Bave:

----------


## Supergounou

> Sur disquette comme sur CD/DVD, tu achètes le support physique (incluant la partie logicielle) et la licence d'utilisation. En dématérialisé, seule reste la licence.


Oui c'est vrai qu'il y a aussi une légère différence à ce niveau.

----------


## madgic

Et après tu achètes un ordi sans lecteur CD ou alors les nouvelles versions de Windows ne lisent plus le drm donc le cd est inutilisable ou alors tu pètes le cd, bref le cd ne veut pas dire que tu l'as a perpétuité...

----------


## Marmottas

> Tu rigoles mais c'est dans leur TOS.


Encore des gens qui n'ont pas eu la chance d'avoir un Amiga donc...
(Après on s'étonnera qu'ils soient devenus méchants et qu'ils révoquent des clés...  ::P: )

----------


## Dark Kariya

> Outcast Second Contact est DRM-free, *mais le téléchargement expire le 29* (ça vaut aussi pour le torrent, il n'y a pas la DHT).
> Donc si, ce sera révoqué, en partie


Me disais aussi: bizarre, une version DRM-Free chez Humble alors qu'ils vendaient que des clés STEAM du-dit jeu. Sont pas totalement branques chez BigBen.




> T'achètes jamais le jeu, t'achètes une copie, et donc un droit d'utilisation, c'était comme ça même sur disquette 3'1/4. Par contre* en DRM-Free*, c'est pas potentiellement révocable une fois téléchargé.


Fixed.
Néanmoins, comme pour Windows 10 et Securom/SecuRom, on peut demander par la suite aux OS de faire une mise à jour de contrôle de fichiers pour bloquer les jeux sous une "raison de sécurité", et hop, repassage à la caisse. Maso, mais possible à faire.
Bref, certaines solutions sont moins pires que d'autres, mais pas miraculeuses non plus.

----------


## Saereg

> Sur disquette comme sur CD/DVD, tu achètes le support physique (incluant la partie logicielle) et la licence d'utilisation. En dématérialisé, seule reste la licence.


Au moins sur GOG tu peux télécharger le jeu et le garder dans un coin, c'est plus compliqué de révoquer un jeu téléchargé sans DRM sans venir irl trifouiller les HDD licence ou pas  ::ninja::

----------


## trex

D'ailleurs une idée pour "stocker" "durablement" le jeux vu que 6Go sur mon SSD ben un jour je vais l'effacer forcement. Un truc Cloud (qui j'y connais rien, style mega ?)

----------


## FB74

> D'ailleurs une idée pour "stocker" "durablement" le jeux vu que 6Go sur mon SSD ben un jour je vais l'effacer forcement. Un truc Cloud (qui j'y connais rien, style mega ?)


Un gros DD (2To ou plus).

----------


## Mastaba

> Et après tu achètes un ordi sans lecteur CD ou alors les nouvelles versions de Windows ne lisent plus le drm donc le cd est inutilisable ou alors tu pètes le cd, bref le cd ne veut pas dire que tu l'as a perpétuité...


Il y a aussi une différence de droit légal entre une version matérielle (que l'on a légalement le droit de revendre) et une version dématérialisée.
Cf l'article de GMB d'un ancien CPC sur le sujet.

----------


## NeaR667

> D'ailleurs une idée pour "stocker" "durablement" le jeux vu que 6Go sur mon SSD ben un jour je vais l'effacer forcement. Un truc Cloud (qui j'y connais rien, style mega ?)


Je colle ici mon message de dealab : 
J'imagine que tout le monde a un mail chez google, et donc un cloud qui va avec (15Go). 
J'ai utilisé le site offcloud.com/goo…ome pour télécharger le fichier directement sur mon cloud ...
J'ai aucune idée de l'usage qu'ils peuvent avoir des fichiers présent sur le cloud, donc si données sensibles créez une nouvelle adresse. Le service reste gratuit jusqu'à 3 fichiers par mois. Y'a moyen que ça fonctionne avec d'autres services de cloud.
Chez moi c'était un peu la misère à faire marcher, en passant par l'accès google drive ça ne voulait pas prendre le lien, mais une fois votre compte google connecté allez directement sur offcloud.com/ et là ça fonctionne ...
Il faut lancer le download chez humble et copier le lien de votre gestionnaire de téléchargement. A priori ça marche aussi avec les torrents ...

pour éviter de le dowload sur son disque puis de l'upload, tout est géré depuis le site. C'est pas rapide par contre l'upload sur google drive ...

----------


## Gorillaz

Et quand on aura envie d'y jouer, on pourra te demander le lien vers ton espace ?  ::siffle::   ::trollface::

----------


## pikkpi

Pas du jeu à proprement parler mais promo sur les licences de Launchbox ( Frontend "Tout ce qui est jeu sur pc" ) :

Licence 1 an 20 € 10€
Licence à vie 50 € 40€
Upgrade vers la licence à vie 30 € 20€

Ici donc

----------


## acdctabs

> D'ailleurs une idée pour "stocker" "durablement" le jeux vu que 6Go sur mon SSD ben un jour je vais l'effacer forcement. Un truc Cloud (qui j'y connais rien, style mega ?)


Pour Steam un NAS ça marche très bien.

----------


## soulhack

Quelques euros de gagnés comparé à l'offre de Battle.net pour Destiny 2 Forsaken grâce à Humble et les 25% du blackfriday, donc 27,31€ https://www.humblebundle.com/store/destiny-2-forsaken

----------


## Baalim

> Il y a aussi une différence de droit légal entre une version matérielle (que l'on a légalement le droit de revendre) et une version dématérialisée.
> Cf l'article de GMB d'un ancien CPC sur le sujet.


C'est pas la première fois que j'insiste sur ce sujet mais la cours de justice des communautés européennes aussi bien que la cour suprême US consacré le droit pour l'utilisateur de revendre sa licence acquise par voie dématérialisée. 

Bien évidemment, les éditeurs s'en cognent royalement et maintiennent des clauses d'interdiction de cession dans toutes les conditions générales de vente.

En bref : 
https://www.itassetmanagement.net/20...software-2016/

Cel, la décision intégrale de la CJUE est disponible sur son site.



Pour les possesseurs de Vive ou d'oculus qui ne l'avaient pas déjà, Arcade Saga est gratos :
https://www.viveport.com/apps/ac50a8...a/Arcade_Saga/

----------


## Baalim

La conclusion de Gamekult au sujet d'underworld ascendant :




> Naufrage, déconfiture, débâcle ou catastrophe industrielle, il n'y a pas de mots pour décrire notre sentiment après avoir "joué" à Underworld Ascendant


Bref, ne soyez pas trop alléchés par les inévitables promos à venir.


Dans un autre genre, Call of Chtulhu n'est visuellement pas brillant du tout.
On croirait un jeu de 2008/2010.

Bref, ils peuvent se brosser chez humble pour que je le rachète à plus de 11 €  ::trollface:: 


Duke Nukem 3D: 20th Anniversary World Tour featuring pitchfork à 3.74 € avec le code WINTERMADNESS
https://www.voidu.com/en/duke-nukem-...ary-world-tour


Tiens, tiens Les produits Ubisoft sont de retour chez VOIDU.
À noter toutefois qu'il faut lier son compte uplay à son compte voidu et que le code promo ne fonctionne pas sur les jeux Ubisoft  ::sad:: 
https://www.voidu.com/en/assassins-c...andard-edition

Ni no kuni 2 à 22.5 €
https://www.voidu.com/en/ni-no-kuni-ii-revenant-kingdom

----------


## Stelarc

Il y avait de très beaux jeux en 2008/2010. _Pi les graphik c pour lé boloss pa trve gameurs ta vu._ ::trollface::

----------


## Baalim

> Il y avait de très beaux jeux en 2008/2010. _Pi les graphik c pour lé boloss pa trve gameurs ta vu._


Ah ben justement, il est très beau pour un jeu de 2008.
C'est juste que les textures en 256*256, ça fait un peu bobo les yeux.

Ah et il y a erreur sur la personne, je suis expert cpc bi classé pc master race, pas true gamer  ::ninja::

----------


## La Chouette

C'est clair que pour l'ambiance, avoir des personnages si raides et inexpressifs qu'on dirait des pantins, c'est pas terrible.

----------


## Ruadir

Et bim : clé révoquée pour Call of Chtulhu.

à dans 6 mois pour un achat à moins de 5 balles dans un carrefour.

----------


## Magnarrok

Les bons plans c'est un peu plan-plan en ce moment  ::o:

----------


## Gorillaz

Bon plan à partir de lundi : abo d'1 an pour CPC online + Gamekult premium à XX€ (suspense)

Wolfenstein II à 12.5€ sur WGS Fichtre !
Du sang, du second degré, de l'uchronie et des nazis ! Que demander de plus ?  ::wub::

----------


## Harvester

> Et bim : clé révoquée pour Call of Chtulhu.
> 
> à dans 6 mois pour un achat à moins de 5 balles dans un carrefour.


Pareil  :Emo:

----------


## Baalim

> Pareil


Bwahahaha pas encore  :Cigare: 
Ils m'auront jamais, je passe awol  ::ninja:: 



Black friday chez Chrono.gg avec des offres multiples
https://www.chrono.gg/

----------


## Bennoip

> Pas du jeu à proprement parler mais promo sur les licences de Launchbox ( Frontend "Tout ce qui est jeu sur pc" ) :
> 
> Licence 1 an 20 € 10€
> Licence à vie 50 € 40€
> Upgrade vers la licence à vie 30 € 20€
> 
> Ici donc


Donc il vaut mieux acheter une licence 1 an, puis l'upgrade licence à vie si j'ai bien compris ?

----------


## sticky-fingers

Licence à vie, cette blague... il suffit qu'il change le titre de leur produit et vous êtes baïzés.

----------


## Paradox

Je ne sais pas si c'est passe ici mais Outcast: Second Encounter est gratuit sur Humble Bundle : https://www.humblebundle.com/store/o...second-contact

----------


## schouffy

C'est bizarre, sur humble on peut télécharger tous les jeux maintenant ? Même ceux qu'on a gifté à quelqu'un d'autre ?

----------


## jopopoe

Ça dépend des bundles. Donc pour certains jeux, oui.

----------


## M.Rick75

> Je ne sais pas si c'est passe ici mais Outcast: Second Encounter est gratuit sur Humble Bundle : https://www.humblebundle.com/store/o...second-contact


C'est passé mais pour moi ça merde au niveau des mails. J'ai rien reçu et quand je veux vérifier mes clefs et mes achats, il me demande un code de sécurité (je vide souvent mon cache et cookies) qu'il envoie sur mon mail. Je reçois rien du tout. J'essaye depuis hier.
Idem pour vous ? Je me disais que c'était l'offre gratos qui faisait un peu tout planter hier mais vu que ça continue encore, je me demande si ce n'est pas que moi.

----------


## Gorillaz

Je l'ai téléchargé sans problème ...

----------


## Baalim

> C'est passé mais pour moi ça merde au niveau des mails. J'ai rien reçu et quand je veux vérifier mes clefs et mes achats, il me demande un code de sécurité (je vide souvent mon cache et cookies) qu'il envoie sur mon mail. Je reçois rien du tout. J'essaye depuis hier.
> Idem pour vous ? Je me disais que c'était l'offre gratos qui faisait un peu tout planter hier mais vu que ça continue encore, je me demande si ce n'est pas que moi.


Tu veux que je t'envoie mon lien ?

----------


## M.Rick75

Non, ça va. C'est gentil.
J'aurais pas le temps d'y jouer. Au début je pensais que ce serait une clef steam et que le jeu pourrait dormir dans ma bibli... peut-être éternellement.
J'ai plus demandé pour savoir si ça déconnait du côté d'Humble de manière globale ou si c'était juste avec mon compte (ou mon mail).

----------


## Baalim

Les deux another lost phone à 0.59€ l'unité sur Android.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Les deux another lost phone à 0.59€ l'unité sur Android.

Downwell à 1€
After the end tout pareil.

----------


## Baalim

Une promo pas dégueulasse : les 4 mass effect pour 18$
https://www.amazon.com/Mass-Effect-B.../dp/B07FKQG3QY

----------


## Nanaki

Code promo chez Voidu, -30% sur tout le site SAUF LES JEUX UBISOFT avec le code : BLACKFRIDAY
Valable tout le week-end (*soit plus de 22 minutes*)

Ça fait quelques belles promo comme par exemple : 
Dragon Ball FighterZ pour 16,79€
Yakuza 0 pour 9,37€
Middle-earth: Shadow of War - Definitive Edition pour 13,99€

Et plein d'autres jeux mais à cette heure-ci j'ai un peu la flemme

----------


## Paradox

C'est legit voidu ?

J'ai toujours l'impression que c'est du marche gris.

----------


## Hankh

> C'est legit voidu ?
> 
> J'ai toujours l'impression que c'est du marche gris.


Il est recensé sur Is There Any Deal donc oui c'est legit.

----------


## kirigi

> C'est passé mais pour moi ça merde au niveau des mails. J'ai rien reçu et quand je veux vérifier mes clefs et mes achats, il me demande un code de sécurité (je vide souvent mon cache et cookies) qu'il envoie sur mon mail. Je reçois rien du tout. J'essaye depuis hier.
> Idem pour vous ? Je me disais que c'était l'offre gratos qui faisait un peu tout planter hier mais vu que ça continue encore, je me demande si ce n'est pas que moi.


Bonjour, j'ai exactement le même problème. 
J'ai ouvert un ticket chez humble il y a 2 jours et toujours pas d'infos...

----------


## Baalim

> Bonjour, j'ai exactement le même problème. 
> J'ai ouvert un ticket chez humble il y a 2 jours et toujours pas d'infos...


C'est parce que les ninjas du sav bossent à temps partiel...

Là, ils étaient trop occupés à révoquer les clés call of chtulhu

----------


## Cartben

Bonjour,

J'aimerais connaitre un avis de connaisseur sur Conan Exile. Par rapport à Rust (que j'adore au passage)
Vaut-il le coup ?


Cordialement,
Benjamin

----------


## Baalim

Pillars of eternity 2 standard à 24,03 € avec le code #00E245-8VS3SE-QSYVVT
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games...i-deadfire-pc/

Little witch acadomia à 13.60 avec le code #00E240-8VS3SE-QSYVVT (marche sur tous les jeux bandai)
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games...er-of-time-pc/

The king's bird : 5.65 €
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games/the-kings-bird-pc/

Le thriller en VR transference à 16.49 avec le code #00E244-8VS3SE-QSYVVT (-12% sur tous les jeux ubi)

----------


## Tenebris

> Code promo chez Voidu, -30% sur tout le site SAUF LES JEUX UBISOFT avec le code : BLACKFRIDAY
> Valable tout le week-end (*soit plus de 22 minutes*)


Merci pour l'info, ça m'a fait franchir la barre psychologique pour prendre le futur DLC de Civ 6 à 27 euros  ::wub::

----------


## Eradan

> Bonjour,
> 
> J'aimerais connaitre un avis de connaisseur sur Conan Exile. Par rapport à Rust (que j'adore au passage)
> Vaut-il le coup ?
> 
> 
> Cordialement,
> Benjamin


Je n'ai jamais joué à Rust. Oui, Conan Exiles est intéressant, et surtout il a une histoire à raconter. Après, comme pour tous les jeux multi, c'est meilleur en bonne compagnie.

----------


## FB74

> Code promo chez Voidu, -30% sur tout le site SAUF LES JEUX UBISOFT avec le code : BLACKFRIDAY
> Valable tout le week-end (*soit plus de 22 minutes*)
> 
> Ça fait quelques belles promo comme par exemple : 
> Dragon Ball FighterZ pour 16,79€
> Yakuza 0 pour 9,37€
> Middle-earth: Shadow of War - Definitive Edition pour 13,99€
> 
> Et plein d'autres jeux mais à cette heure-ci j'ai un peu la flemme


Intéressant pour DBZ, mais après il faut acheter les DLC...  :tired: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> C'est legit voidu ?
> 
> J'ai toujours l'impression que c'est du marche gris.


Détenu à 51% par la Baalim Holding Corp.  ::ninja::

----------


## leplayze

Civilisation 6 14€ au lieu de 80€wow

----------


## M.Rick75

> Bonjour, j'ai exactement le même problème. 
> J'ai ouvert un ticket chez humble il y a 2 jours et toujours pas d'infos...


Ok. J'ai ouvert un ticket aussi. Pour le coup, j'ai bien reçu un mail (à la même adresse) pour l'ouverture de ce dernier mais la réception du code de vérif ne marche toujours pas.
Wait n' See.

----------


## Eoporas

> Ok. J'ai ouvert un ticket aussi. Pour le coup, j'ai bien reçu un mail (à la même adresse) pour l'ouverture de ce dernier mais la réception du code de vérif ne marche toujours pas.
> Wait n' See.


Bonjour,

J'ai eu le même soucis que vous mercredi dernier, impossible de recevoir le code de vérification alors que les mail du support viennent de la même adresse...

J'ai ouvert un ticket expliquant ma situation en anglais, puis suite à leur mail automatique, j'ai envoyé mon adresse mail ainsi que mes 3 dernières transactionID et une ninja m'a répondu avec un code de vérification qui a marché de suite.

Résultat, j'ai activé directement la vérification 2FA via Google Authenticator avec mon portable pour ne plus avoir de soucis.

Voilà pour ma petite expérience avec le support Humble.
En espérant que cela vous aide.

Bonne journée

----------


## Baalim

Voici une offre qui va sans l'ombre d'un doute souleverl'enthousiasme des foules.

Itch.io casual bundle
https://groupees.com/itchio3



Promo : abonnement humble « 12 mois de clés révoquées» pour 99$ (€ ?)


https://www.humblebundle.com/monthly

Uniquement pour les nouveaux clients.
Apparemment, les anciens peuvent se le faire gifter.

----------


## FB74

> Apparemment, les anciens peuvent se le faire gifter.


Mais avec révocation du compte.  :Indeed:

----------


## Baalim

> Mais avec révocation du compte.


Avec la vitesse des ninjas du sav, tu le récupères en moins de deux ans.

Cyberdimension goddesses online à 6.66 €
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/cybe...am-key--3746-1

----------


## banditbandit

> Apparemment, les anciens peuvent se faire lifter.


Aussi.  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

Maintenant que vous savez que fallout 76 est pourri,  Fallout 4 goty est à 20€ hors coupon

https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/fa...TheYearEdition

----------


## FB74

Y'a de la promo sur GameBillet:
https://www.gamebillet.com/hotdeals

Je n'ai jamais acheté là-dessus mais comme c'est référencé sur IsThereAnyDeal, je pense que ça doit aller.

Age of Wonders III à 6.48 euros
Dragon Ball Fighter Z à 16.90 euros.
Mortal Kombat XL à 6.24 euros.
CIV VI à 11.02 euros, CIV VI Deluxe à 20 euros.
Saint Seiya Soldiers' Soul à 10.10 euros.

----------


## Baalim

Très correct, gamebillet

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Maintenant que vous savez que fallout 76 est pourri,  Fallout 4 goty est à 20€ hors coupon
> 
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/fa...TheYearEdition


Il est pas pourri aussi ?  ::unsure::

----------


## FB74

> Il est pas pourri aussi ?


Comment tu parles de Baalim ?  :Boom:

----------


## Franky Mikey

:Fourbe: 

Mais sinon c'était une vraie question.

----------


## Ouamdu

> Mais sinon c'était une vraie question.


C'est vraiment pas comparable à Fallout 76. J'ai globalement bien aimé Fallout 4, mais beaucoup moins que New Vegas.

----------


## Supergounou

> Mais sinon c'était une vraie question.


Si tu veux une vraie réponse, Fallout, en dehors des 2 premiers et limite de Brotherhood of Steel si tu aimes l'action, c'est de la ©merde

----------


## Franky Mikey

Ben non, Fallout New Vegas c'est très bien.

----------


## Supergounou

Bordel, le seul que j'ai pas fait, je suis piégé  :tired:

----------


## Franky Mikey

Et moi c'est le seul que j'ai fait !  ::lol:: 

Du coup la question c'est de savoir si le 4 vaut quand même le coup après ça.

----------


## Supergounou

Il parait que c'est le plus respectueux des premiers. Je te conseille de prendre une grande respiration, et de te lancer dans Fallout 1 alors. Avec les patchs non officiels ça reste jouable de nos jours et c'est une super expérience (rdv sur le saint topic).

----------


## trex

Haha j'ai lancé outcast offert, aucune installation à faire c'est un simple copié collé d'une installation existante de ? Avec 2 sauvegarde du jeu déjà faite, qu'on peut donc charger ou continuer ...
Ayant un écran 5/4 impossible de changer la résolution pour repasser en 16/9 afin que l'UI ne pète pas sur mon écran antédiluviens ... Bon comme c'est sur base d'Unity ça doit peut être pouvoir se bidouiller.

----------


## eeepc35

> Je ne sais pas si c'est passe ici mais Outcast: Second Encounter est gratuit sur Humble Bundle : https://www.humblebundle.com/store/o...second-contact


Je viens de le lancer. J'ai la version originale, le remake 1.1 sur gog et maintenant celui la  ::): 

Dommage qu'ils ne l'aient pas refait en voxel.

----------


## Baalim

> Si tu veux une vraie réponse, Fallout, en dehors des 2 premiers et limite de Brotherhood of Steel si tu aimes l'action, c'est de la ©merde


Je ne sais plus où est le topic des confessions mais j'avais beaucoup joué à Fallout 3.
Sur xbox 360  ::ninja::

----------


## FB74

> Je ne sais plus où est le topic des confessions mais j'avais beaucoup joué à Fallout 3.
> Sur xbox 360


Ca + ancien atariste, je crois qu'on est dans la pathologie grave quand même.  ::ninja:: 






 :Cigare:

----------


## Flad

> Ca + ancien atariste, je crois qu'on est dans la pathologie grave quand même.


Baalim quoi.

----------


## BenRicard

Fallout 4, une fois qu'il est moddé correctement, il est pas trop perrave. La ballade dans le commonwealth à dégommer du super mutant passe bien.

----------


## Olima

> Ben non, Fallout New Vegas c'est très bien.


C'est le meilleur des Fallout.
(on fait un sondage ?  ::P:  )

----------


## KaiN34

Commencez pas.  :Emo:

----------


## erynnie

On ne fera pas un sondage pour savoir si c'est le meilleur Mass Effect ( ::ninja:: ) mais d'après Dealabs Andromeda est à 5.29€ sur Amazon.com.
A ce prix là ça se laisse tenter je pense, et puis surtout acheter sur Amazon.com avec un adresse US, c'est _so 2008_.

----------


## schouffy

Flûte je l'ai pris à 8€ l'autre jour. Cette dégringolade du prix  ::XD::

----------


## Magnarrok

J'ai tenté de l'acheter en mettant une adresse US mais l'application me dit fuck son of the bitch you are in France ! Alors que j'ai bien mis l'adresse et changer en version américaine... Pas compris.

----------


## Baalim

Les 3 dishonored et les dlc pour 22.39 €

https://www.gamebillet.com/dishonore...ete-collection

----------


## Yoryze

Certains vont me dire "mer il et fou", mais _Hellblade : Senua's Sacrifice_ a déjà été en HB Monthly ? Il est à -50% sur Steam et j'hésite à y claquer mon wallet, c'est le genre de titre que j'imagine bien en pack.

----------


## BenRicard

> Certains vont me dire "mer il et fou", mais _Hellblade : Senua's Sacrifice_ a déjà été en HB Monthly ? Il est à -50% sur Steam et j'hésite à y claquer mon wallet, c'est le genre de titre que j'imagine bien en pack.


Nan !  ::):

----------


## BenRicard

> Certains vont me dire "mer il et fou", mais _Hellblade : Senua's Sacrifice_ a déjà été en HB Monthly ? Il est à -50% sur Steam et j'hésite à y claquer mon wallet, c'est le genre de titre que j'imagine bien en pack.


Nan !  ::):

----------


## Megiddo

Petit point sur certains Oldies.  ::): 

*Divine Divinity* à 0.49€ (-90%): Même ristourne sur Beyond Divinity et Divinity 2
https://store.steampowered.com/app/2...vine_Divinity/

Ou alors directement le *pack Divinity* à 2.99€ (-90%) :
https://store.steampowered.com/sub/17798/

*Dungeon Siege* à 0.97€ (-86%) :
https://store.steampowered.com/app/39190/Dungeon_Siege/

*Dungeon Siege II* à 0.97€ (-86%) :
https://store.steampowered.com/app/3...geon_Siege_II/

Ou alors le *pack DS I, II et III*, plus son extension, à 2.99€ (-85%) :
https://store.steampowered.com/sub/12086/

Le *Icewind Dale EE* à 9.99€ (-50%), toujours un peu cher :
https://store.steampowered.com/app/3...anced_Edition/

Le *Infinity Collection* (les deux BG EE, IDEE, Torment EE...), à 46.10€ (-65%), il garde une certaine côte lui aussi :
https://store.steampowered.com/bundl...ty_Collection/

*Arcanum* à 1.49€ (-75%) :
https://store.steampowered.com/app/5...agick_Obscura/

*Drakensang* à 2.49€ (-75%) :
https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...snr=1_5_9__300

Le *Sacred Gold* à 1.99€ (-80%) :
https://store.steampowered.com/app/12320/Sacred_Gold/

Le *Titan Quest Anniversary Edition* à 3.99€ (-80%) et à 6.59€ (-67%) avec l'extension Ragnarök :
https://store.steampowered.com/app/4...snr=1_5_9__300

Le *pack Jagged Alliance 2* Platinum (classic + wildfire) à 2.30€ (-81%) :
https://store.steampowered.com/bundl...ce_2_Platinum/

----------


## Yoryze

> Nan !


Bon. Du coup il y sera le mois prochain si je le prends.
Karma de merde.  :ouaiouai:

----------


## TwinBis

C'est pas grave, les devs de Ninja Theory méritent ton pognon tellement leur jeu est atypique et courageux.

----------


## Valenco

> Certains vont me dire "mer il et fou", mais _Hellblade : Senua's Sacrifice_ a déjà été en HB Monthly ? Il est à -50% sur Steam et j'hésite à y claquer mon wallet, c'est le genre de titre que j'imagine bien en pack.


Prends le ! Prends le ! Prends le ! Prends le ! Prends le ! Prends le ! Prends le ! Prends le !

----------


## Yoryze

Bon, c'est fait, je ne vais guère y jouer de suite mais je suis content de verser mes piécettes à ces développeurs.  ::):

----------


## madgic

> Bon, c'est fait, je ne vais guère y jouer de suite mais je suis content de verser mes piécettes à ces développeurs.


Donc à Microsoft  ::trollface::

----------


## Supergounou

D'autant que Senua, c'est quand même objectivement un mauvais jeu vidéo  ::ninja::

----------


## Yoryze

> Donc à Microsoft


Une p'tite boîte dans le besoin, j'aurais su j'aurais attendu qu'il retourne à son prix normal.  :Cigare:

----------


## kirigi

> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai eu le même soucis que vous mercredi dernier, impossible de recevoir le code de vérification alors que les mail du support viennent de la même adresse...
> 
> J'ai ouvert un ticket expliquant ma situation en anglais, puis suite à leur mail automatique, j'ai envoyé mon adresse mail ainsi que mes 3 dernières transactionID et une ninja m'a répondu avec un code de vérification qui a marché de suite.
> 
> Résultat, j'ai activé directement la vérification 2FA via Google Authenticator avec mon portable pour ne plus avoir de soucis.
> 
> Voilà pour ma petite expérience avec le support Humble.
> ...


C'est corrigé pour moi aussi

----------


## Hilikkus

> D'autant que Senua, c'est quand même objectivement un mauvais jeu vidéo


Va sur ce topic et attends vendredi pour que ça prenne  ::trollface::

----------


## Supergounou

> Va sur ce topic


Cet antre du démon?! Jamais.

----------


## Baalim

> Cet antre du démon?! Jamais.


Tout le monde sait que seule la lie de cpc s'y retrouve.

Phantom doctrine, 25$
https://www.wingamestore.com/product...ntom-Doctrine/

----------


## Magnarrok

> On ne fera pas un sondage pour savoir si c'est le meilleur Mass Effect () mais d'après Dealabs Andromeda est à 5.29€ sur Amazon.com.
> A ce prix là ça se laisse tenter je pense, et puis surtout acheter sur Amazon.com avec un adresse US, c'est _so 2008_.


C'est bon j'ai réussi ! C'est pris  ::):

----------


## Baalim

L'immense Yakuza 6 à 20.99 € chez amazon :
https://www.amazon.fr/Yakuza-Song-Li...dp/B0753JJXQC/

AC origins gold à 30$
https://www.amazon.com/Assassins-Cre.../dp/B071X7LXLG

----------


## Jughurta

*Aragami* à 4.19€ new historical low  (ancien 5.58€) chez WinGameStore (à tenter éventuellement avec le code PCGAMES5OFF pour 5% de réduc en plus).

----------


## Baalim

Detroit : become syndicalist à 20€ à la Fnac pour le black friday et, apparemment, le Cyber Monday.

----------


## cooly08

> *Detroit : become syndicalist* à 20€ à la Fnac pour le black friday et, apparemment, le Cyber Monday.


 :^_^:

----------


## sebarnolds

Dites, isthereanydeal, il a un problème ou bien c'est Wasteland 2 qui est jamais en promo ?

----------


## Baalim

> Dites, isthereanydeal, il a un problème ou bien c'est Wasteland 2 qui est jamais en promo ?


C'est parce que tu ne regardes pas la bonne version.
https://isthereanydeal.com/game/wast...ctorscut/info/

----------


## sebarnolds

> C'est parce que tu ne regardes pas la bonne version.
> https://isthereanydeal.com/game/wast...ctorscut/info/


Non, non, je les vois toutes et aucune n'est en réduction. Mais j'ai trouvé un bon plan via un canard  ::):

----------


## Baalim

> Non, non, je les vois toutes et aucune n'est en réduction. Mais j'ai trouvé un bon plan via un canard


Ben tu demandais s'il n'était jamais en promo, pas s'il n'était pas en promo actuellement  ::siffle:: 

Minecraft story mode gratos sur windows store aujourd'hui
https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/p/mi...ot:overviewtab

----------


## FB74

Civ VI à 12.99 euros sur Fanatical:
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/si...n-vi-new-aspyr

----------


## cedes4

> Ben tu demandais s'il n'était jamais en promo, pas s'il n'était pas en promo actuellement 
> 
> Minecraft story mode gratos sur windows store aujourd'hui
> https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/p/mi...ot:overviewtab


Je dirais meme plus, la saison 2 egalement :

https://www.microsoft.com/store/productId/9MWB4N4V937X

----------


## Baalim

Promo sur les cartes cadeaux fnac darty. 
https://www.fnac.com/n482165/E-carte...aux-Fnac-Darty

150€ de crédit pour 130€ d'achat
Et 60€ pour 50€.

----------


## Gorillaz

> Je dirais meme plus, la saison 2 egalement :
> 
> https://www.microsoft.com/store/productId/9MWB4N4V937X


Et question stupide, mais c'est pour Xbox uniquement, ou PC aussi ?

----------


## Baalim

> Je dirais meme plus, la saison 2 egalement :
> 
> https://www.microsoft.com/store/productId/9MWB4N4V937X


 À voir, j'ai l'impression qu'il ne s'agit que de l'épisode 1.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Et question stupide, mais c'est pour Xbox uniquement, ou PC aussi ?


 Le lien que j'avais posté concernait la version PC

----------


## cedes4

Hmm, il ya deux liens dans le store (ah bon c'est le bordel ??) :

un pour la saison 2 (tout court): https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/p/mi...ot:overviewtab
et un pour la saison 2 - episode 1 (uniquement?): https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/p/mi...ot:overviewtab

les deux sont gratuits, celui de la complete pese plus de 6 gigs et celui de l'episode 1 : 2.24...


par contre oui la description est la meme :
Téléchargez l’Épisode 1 de Minecraft: Story Mode - Season Two, un jeu épisodique en cinq parties par les créateurs de Minecraft: Story Mode et Marvel’s Les Gardiens de la Galaxie: The Telltale Series.

 ::wacko:: 

(et oui pour PC)

AU TEMPS POUR MOI, apres test oui il faut acheter les episodes 2 a 5 de la saison 2...wow, c'est vraiment pas clair leur truc, on dirait du Microsoft...wait....

----------


## Baalim

Infinite flight gratuit sur Android
https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...infiniteflight

Build a bundle en préco chez Groupees
https://groupees.com/bab47

----------


## odji

> Build a bundle en préco chez Groupees
> https://groupees.com/bab47


les 3 tetes d'affiche possible:
Electroquest: Resistance is Futile https://store.steampowered.com/app/8...nce_is_Futile/
Shuyan Saga™ https://store.steampowered.com/app/594680/Shuyan_Saga/
Dawn of China: Rise of Qin  https://store.steampowered.com/app/9...a_Rise_of_Qin/

----------


## sebarnolds

> Ben tu demandais s'il n'était jamais en promo, pas s'il n'était pas en promo actuellement


Mouais, merci  ::):  En fait, j'avais un gift il y a presque 4 mois de Wasteland 2, mais malheureusement la clé que j'avais avait déjà été utilisée (je l'avais sans doute déjà donnée quelque part). Depuis, je vérifie régulièrement et il n'est jamais en promo (et je vérifiais les différentes éditions).

----------


## Lucretia

Je ne sais pas s'il est bien ou pas, mais *AO international tennis* est à son prix le plus bas sur *Steam*.

Prix de base passé le 21/11 de 50 à 30€ + 50% de réduc jusqu'à ce soir (reviendra probablement aux soldes d'hiver) : 12,50€

----------


## bbd

> Je ne sais pas s'il est bien ou pas, mais *AO international tennis* est à son prix le plus bas sur *Steam*.
> 
> Prix de base passé le 21/11 de 50 à 30€ + 50% de réduc jusqu'à ce soir (reviendra probablement aux soldes d'hiver) : 12,50€


Les devs ne doivent pas être trop confiants dans leur jeu pour proposer une démo de 8gb qui ne permet pas de jouer un match, juste de s’amuser avec le créateur de,personnages et de stades...

----------


## Sandoo

> Promo sur les cartes cadeaux fnac darty. 
> https://www.fnac.com/n482165/E-carte...aux-Fnac-Darty
> 
> 150€ de crédit pour 130€ d'achat
> Et 60€ pour 50€.


C'est moi ou ca sert a rien de prendre la première carte cadeau ?
Autant prendre 2 ou 3 cartes cadeaux a 50€

----------


## Baalim

Fallout 4 goty baisse encore. Cette fois à 14.79€
https://www.gamebillet.com/fallout-4...e-year-edition

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> C'est moi ou ca sert a rien de prendre la première carte cadeau ?
> Autant prendre 2 ou 3 cartes cadeaux a 50€


Offre limitée à 2 exemplaires par ip  :;):

----------


## NaliReverse

> Fallout 4 goty baisse encore. Cette fois à 14.79€
> https://www.gamebillet.com/fallout-4...e-year-edition
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Offre limitée à 2 exemplaires par ip


Quand on fait un achat on peut utiliser plus de 2 cartes ?

----------


## acdctabs

Non on ne peut pas.
Elles expirent fin décembre aussi.

----------


## Flad

Je sais pas si la FNAC a corrigé le tir mais l'astuce avec ces cartes, quand on a un compte fidélité, c'est de faire une préco qui permet de passer le montant de la carte puis de l'annuler.
La carte se retrouve créditer sur le compte fidélité avec une validité d'un an.

----------


## Hilikkus

> Je sais pas si la FNAC a corrigé le tir mais l'astuce avec ces cartes, quand on a un compte fidélité, c'est de faire une préco qui permet de passer le montant de la carte puis de l'annuler.
> La carte se retrouve créditer sur le compte fidélité avec une validité d'un an.


Tu ne t'exposes pas à une annulation de de ton compte fidélité voire une sommation de remboursement "Micromania style" si tu fais ça ?

----------


## Baalim

> Je sais pas si la FNAC a corrigé le tir mais l'astuce avec ces cartes, quand on a un compte fidélité, c'est de faire une préco qui permet de passer le montant de la carte puis de l'annuler.
> La carte se retrouve créditer sur le compte fidélité avec une validité d'un an.


Bon, tu vas arrêter tes plans d'escrocs et aller rendre sagement tes 40 ps4 pro maintenant !  :Boom: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Tu ne t'exposes pas à une annulation de de ton compte fidélité voire une sommation de remboursement "Micromania style" si tu fais ça ?


Vu la gueule du compte fidélité depuis quelques années, ça ne devrait pas piquer...




Far cry 5 à 28.19 $, j'ai pas l'impression d'avoir vu mieux
https://www.wingamestore.com/product/8398/Far-Cry-5/

----------


## Flad

> Tu ne t'exposes pas à une annulation de de ton compte fidélité voire une sommation de remboursement "Micromania style" si tu fais ça ?


Jusqu'à présent non et c’est pas un bug. Quand tu utilises des bon d'achat ou autre sur une préco fnac et que tu annules ta préco, la somme t'es re-créditée ce qui est normal. Là l'astuce permet juste d'augmenter la validité dans le temps.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Bon, tu vas arrêter tes plans d'escrocs et aller rendre sagement tes 40 ps4 pro maintenant !


Je touche pas au caca, même s'il est pas cher  ::):

----------


## FB74

> Je sais pas si la FNAC a corrigé le tir mais l'astuce avec ces cartes, quand on a un compte fidélité, c'est de faire une préco qui permet de passer le montant de la carte puis de l'annuler.
> La carte se retrouve créditer sur le compte fidélité avec une validité d'un an.


Si tu te fais pincer, tu diras que tu fais de "l'optimisation de fidélité" comme d'autres font de l'optimisation fiscale.  ::trollface::

----------


## Hilikkus

Oh ok j'avais mal compris le but de la manip.

----------


## Flad

> Si tu te fais pincer, tu diras que tu fais de "l'optimisation de fidélité" comme d'autres font de l'optimisation fiscale.


:D

----------


## Gorillaz

> Les devs ne doivent pas être trop confiants dans leur jeu pour proposer une démo de 8gb qui ne permet pas de jouer un match, juste de s’amuser avec le créateur de,personnages et de stades...


Arf, j'allais justement demander s'il y avait moyen de tester sur une version de démo  ::'(:

----------


## FB74

*Board Games* Bundle:
https://www.humblebundle.com/games/board-games-bundle

Attention certains jeux sont sous Android.

----------


## odji

un bundle de jeu de plateau:
https://www.humblebundle.com/games/board-games-bundle

----------


## FB74

> un bundle de jeu de plateau:
> https://www.humblebundle.com/games/board-games-bundle


T'as voulu me griller ?  :tired: 
Tu me cherches ?  :tired: 

Tu veux que je lâche Baalim ?  :tired:

----------


## Baalim

> un bundle de jeu de plateau:
> https://www.humblebundle.com/games/board-games-bundle


Pas mal.
Bien évidemment, le chat roupille pendantce temps là  ::ninja::

----------


## odji

> T'as voulu me griller ? 
> Tu me cherches ? 
> 
> Tu veux que je lâche Baalim ?


je porte plainte si tu fais ca.


et j'ecris in french moi m'sieur.

 :;):

----------


## FB74

> Pas mal.
> Bien évidemment, le chat roupille pendantce temps là




"_Dans les ténèbres, j'observe le Baalim se gausser,
Et dans son sommeil je m'en vais le lacérer._

----------


## Wolverine

> *Board Games* Bundle:
> https://www.humblebundle.com/games/board-games-bundle
> 
> Attention certains jeux sont sous Android.


Euh, c'est plutôt que pour certains jeux, il y a* en plus* la version Android et ça c'est cool pour une fois !

----------


## odji

les bab, c'est un peu comme dab:
https://groupees.com/bab47

les asticots en promos!
https://store.steampowered.com/sale/worms/

----------


## Anonyme210226

Worms ≠ maggots.

----------


## Baalim

Xcom 2 @ 8$
https://www.wingamestore.com/product/4917/XCOM-2/

Age of wonders III collection @ 8$
https://www.wingamestore.com/product...II-Collection/

----------


## Flad

> Worms ≠ maggots.


Maggots du manège enchanté ?

----------


## odji

un bundle kakawaii:
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/anime-tales-bundle




Street Fighter X Tekken  à moins de 5,6e
https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B00EKS8BJU

----------


## Hilikkus

> un bundle kakawaii:
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/anime-tales-bundle


Déjà terminé. Es-tu sûr d'avoir respecté la sacro sainte "règle des 22 minutes" ?  ::trollface::

----------


## odji

> Déjà terminé. Es-tu sûr d'avoir respecté la sacro sainte "règle des 22 minutes" ?


il sera terminé dans un peu moins de 14Days 14Hours 43Minutes 10Seconds

----------


## Wolverine

euh, il est toujours dispo : 



> This bundle ends in
> 14 Days 14 Hours 43 Minutes

----------


## Baalim

Je ne parle pas du indie gala du jour. Il est toujours dispo mais on va faire comme si, hein  :tired: 


Le récent Re-mothered à 8 euros :
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/re...mented-fathers

Et 10 % de rabais avec BLACKFRIDAY10

----------


## Hilikkus

Bizarre quand j'ai cliqué tout à l'heure ça m'affichait que le bundle était terminé. Effectivement ça marche maintenant

----------


## Baalim

Ahh la vache, j'ai failli acheter iconoclasts hier et onrush la semaine dernière  :Sweat: 




> SOMA, Onrush et Iconoclasts débarquent en décembre sur le PlayStation Plus


https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/s...050811773.html

----------


## Vinzasec

Je ne sais pas si c'est passé mais la ch'tite souris est à moitié prix

----------


## Shapa

> Ahh la vache, j'ai failli acheter iconoclasts hier et onrush la semaine dernière 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/s...050811773.html


Haha putain j'ai les trois! Bingo!

----------


## fletch2099

> Ahh la vache, j'ai failli acheter iconoclasts hier et onrush la semaine dernière 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/s...050811773.html


attends tu as aussi une ps4? mais c'est dégoutant!

----------


## Baalim

> attends tu as aussi une ps4? mais c'est dégoutant!


La machine de la master race  :Cigare: 


Ah tiens, y'avait longtemps !
https://www.humblebundle.com/books/h...ent=hero_image

----------


## Marmottas

> attends tu as aussi une ps4? mais c'est dégoutant!


Historiquement, il a eu bien pire...  ::P:

----------


## Baalim

Et 2$ de moins pour farcry 5 qui passe à 23.32 €
https://www.wingamestore.com/product/8398/Far-Cry-5/

South park 2 à 12.75 €
https://www.wingamestore.com/product...red-but-Whole/

----------


## Wolverine

Il est probablement inutile de parler du Humble Software Bundle ....

----------


## Baalim

> Il est probablement inutile de parler du Humble Software Bundle ....


Un peu cher mais il y a des trucs pas mal comme fences dans le lot.

Gmg est kaputt pour l'instant mais ils ont une préco just cause 4 à -23%



Je viens de me rendre compte qu'il me restait un paquet de codes pour "offrir" un accès à des articles premium sur gamekult.
A commencer par celui sur la dreamcast et le homebrew:
https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/d...rt-173353.html

Si quelqu'un est intéressé, qu'il me fasse signe.

----------


## Orkestra

Ah ben tiens, Dreamcast et Homebrew ça m'intéresse bien si tu as un code du coup !  ::):

----------


## Nanaki

N'oubliez pas que Humble Bundle *retire l'argent pour le Humble Monthly demain* donc c'est le moment de mettre en pause si vous ne voulez pas le bundle avec MGS V et Cities Skylines.

----------


## Franky Mikey

J'ai le goût du risque !  ::):

----------


## Baalim

> J'ai le goût du risque !


J'ai déjà revendu mgs V et cities skylines à vil prix comme un gros salopard, pas de marche arrière possible  ::ninja:: 



Age of wonders III collection à 7.5$
A moins de détester les 4X et l'heroic fantasy, difficile de faire la fine bouche.

https://www.wingamestore.com/product...II-Collection/


HS : je suis en train de me prendre la tête avec le SAV de VIVE et ça vaut bien celui de Bethesda  :Facepalm:

----------


## FB74

> Age of wonders III collection à 7.5$
> A moins de détester les 4X et l'heroic fantasy, difficile de faire la fine bouche.
> 
> https://www.wingamestore.com/product...II-Collection/


Je pensais en avoir parlé.  :tired:

----------


## Baalim

> Je pensais en avoir parlé.


T'étais quand même battu... j'en parlais déjà hier quand il coûtait... 0.5$ de plus  ::ninja::

----------


## FB74

> T'étais quand même battu... j'en parlais déjà hier quand il coûtait... 0.5$ de plus


En fait c'était sur GameBillet, mais à 6.48 euros.  :Cigare:

----------


## Baalim

> En fait c'était sur GameBillet, mais à 6.48 euros.


 :Emo: 



Un jeu certifié Pipo iso 9001 arrive sur steam le 4 décembre 2018 :
https://store.steampowered.com/app/7...le_Force_Rena/

Armikrog 1.99 €
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/armikrog

*Hitman 2 silver edition* à 31.86 €
https://www.play-asia.com/hitman-2-s...tion/13/70cf4t

Life is strange 2 à 27.52 €
https://www.play-asia.com/life-is-st...ason/13/70c9q9

----------


## Paradox

> Un jeu certifié Pipo iso 9001 arrive sur steam le 4 décembre 2018 :
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/7...le_Force_Rena/
> 
> Armikrog 1.99 €
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/armikrog
> 
> *Hitman 2 silver edition* à 31.86 €
> https://www.play-asia.com/hitman-2-s...tion/13/70cf4t
> 
> ...


Hitman 2 pourrait me tenter (si mon banquier m'y autorise...) mais je ne connais pas Play Asia ; c'est du marche gris ?

----------


## Mastaba

C'est du marché jaune.

----------


## Valenco

> e 
> 
> 
> 
> Age of wonders III collection à 7.5$
> A moins de détester les 4X et l'heroic fantasy, difficile de faire la fine bouche.
> 
> https://www.wingamestore.com/product...II-Collection/





> Je pensais en avoir parlé.





> T'étais quand même battu... j'en parlais déjà hier quand il coûtait... 0.5$ de plus





> En fait c'était sur GameBillet, mais à 6.48 euros.


Non mais ce concours de quequette !  ::P:

----------


## Hankh

> Hitman 2 pourrait me tenter (si mon banquier m'y autorise...) mais je ne connais pas Play Asia ; c'est du marche gris ?


C'est pas le genre de nos gentils pourvoyeurs de plus ou moins bons plans de balancer des liens vers des sites non légaux ... Des excuses auprès d'eux seraient de rigueur !  :Indeed:

----------


## Baalim

J'ai plus vu play asia se faire taper sur les doigts depuis plus d'une décennie (et c'était un problème avec Nintendo). A mon sens (et vu mon expérience chez eux), acheter chez eux ne présente pas le moindre risque  :;):

----------


## FB74

> Non mais ce concours de quequette !


Et c'est Baalim qui veut jouer à la plus petite...  ::trollface:: 



(Merci de ne pas relever que j'ai gagné à ce _petit_ jeu ...  :tired:  )

----------


## Baalim

> Et c'est Baalim qui veut jouer à la plus petite... 
> 
> 
> 
> (Merci de ne pas relever que j'ai gagné à ce _petit_ jeu ...  )


Mouais, tu as gagné à huit centimes près et sur un site qui ne acceptait pas PayPal  ::ninja:: 

#MAUVAISPERDANT


Je sens venir le bide commercial... Fighting layer ex, prix de vente normal 34€, dlc day one 58€

https://store.steampowered.com/app/8...TING_EX_LAYER/

----------


## Getz

> Mouais, tu as gagné à huit centimes près et sur un site qui ne acceptait pas PayPal


Chaque centim(ètre)e compte...

----------


## Mastaba

Tower 57 à 4.74€ sur chrono.gg
On sait si les défauts relevés par Pipomantis dans le test de cpc ont été corrigés depuis/si ca vaut le coups?
https://www.canardpc.com/371/la-tour-infernale-tower-57

----------


## fletch2099

Vous lui avez pas dit au chat que cette histoire de ses parties qu'on a envoyé vivre dans une ferme a la campagne c'était du flan et qu'on lui avait coupé ses parties pour de bon?

----------


## Getz

> Tower 57 à 4.74€ sur chrono.gg
> On sait si les défauts relevés par Pipomantis dans le test de cpc ont été corrigés depuis/si ca vaut le coups?
> https://www.canardpc.com/371/la-tour-infernale-tower-57


Je l'ai testé très récemment car il était dans un bundle.
Peut-être que certains bugs de collision ont été corrigés, mais le jeu ne m'a pas laissé une très bonne impression... C'est fouilli, pas très lisible, et comme disait pipo, ça manque de feedback. Après je n'y ai pas passé beaucoup de temps, le jeu m'a très vite lassé.

----------


## Gorillaz

Le chocolat au lait de Poulain ...
Le chocolat au lait de Poulain ...
 ::ninja::  ::ninja::  ::ninja:: 
 ::ninja::  ::ninja::  ::ninja::

----------


## Mamadou

Quand y'en a Poulain, y'en a pour l'autre  ::ninja::

----------


## znokiss

Avec l'avatar, c'est parfait.

----------


## Oldnoobie

Si vous avez American Truck Simulator, y a des promos sur une bonne partie des DLC cosmétiques ou remorquage ou états américains, de 50 a 70%.
Si vous ne l'avez pas, il est lui-même soldé à 5€.

A vous les folles chevauchées !




Y a pas à dire, les gilets jaunes version US ça a carrément plus de gueule.




Bon c'est pas mal les FF mais faut surtout éviter de se dire que toutes ces scènes se seraient beaucoup plus vite réglé s'ils avaient juste doublé et jeté une herse en travers de la route.

----------


## Magnarrok

> Avec l'avatar, c'est parfait.


Tant qu'il a pas mal aux dents  ::ninja::

----------


## Herr Peter

Véritable bon plan en or qui pourra vous sauver des flammes de l'Enfer, Bible Test est à -40%, ce qui descend le prix à la modique somme de 101,99€.

Au passage, admirez cette direction artistique  :Bave:

----------


## banditbandit

> C'est du gilet jaune.


 ::O: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Véritable bon plan en or qui pourra vous sauver des flammes de l'Enfer, Bible Test est à -40%, ce qui descend le prix à la modique somme de 101,99€.
> 
> Au passage, admirez cette direction artistique


Approuvé par Thierry Ardison.  :;):

----------


## Gorillaz

> Véritable bon plan en or qui pourra vous sauver des flammes de l'Enfer, Bible Test est à -40%, ce qui descend le prix à la modique somme de 101,99€.
> 
> Au passage, admirez cette direction artistique


Attend quitte à filer un bon plan, je suggère plutôt de le prendre en bundle 
(je vous suggère fortement d'aller voir le contenu du bundle  ::ninja:: )

----------


## Magnarrok

> Véritable bon plan en or qui pourra vous sauver des flammes de l'Enfer, Bible Test est à -40%, ce qui descend le prix à la modique somme de 101,99€.
> 
> Au passage, admirez cette direction artistique


j'aime bien le bundle en-dessous  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

Histoire de rester sur le thème des gilets jaunes et des revendications calme et pacifiques, Raging justice est à 5.57€.

https://www.dreamgame.com/raging-jus...amecom&acc=464

Synopsis : 

John W. mène une vie sans histoire, jusqu’à ce qu’un malfrat sadique nommé Iosef Tarasof remarque sa voiture. John refuse de la lui vendre. Iosef n’acceptant pas qu’on lui résiste, s’introduit chez John avec deux complices pour voler la Mustang, tuer sauvagement Daisy le clébard et augmenter le prix du carburant.




Nouveau bundle VR :
https://www.indiegala.com/indiegala-...m-games-bundle


A vue de nez, on a un grand prix gerbotron 2000 avec celui-ci :

https://store.steampowered.com/app/657930/Spartaga/


A noter que TrainER et Snaliens sont arrivés très récemment chez viveport.

----------


## Florian L

Code *WINTERMADNESS * chez Voidu, ce qui donne par exemple :

A son plus bas historique
Yooka Laylee à 7.49 €. (encore moins cher chez les généreux  ::rolleyes:: )
The escapist 2 à 7.49 €

Dixit Dealabs,
    Worms Armageddon à 2.25€ 
    Worms Blast à 1.50€
    Worms Clan Wars à 3.45€ 
    Worms Reloaded à 3.00€
    Worms Revolution à 2.10€
    Worms Revolution GOLD à 3.45€ 
    Worms Ultimate Mayhem à 1.95€
    Overcooked à 3€
    Overcooked 2 à 12.93€
    Planet Alpha à 8.99

----------


## Baalim

C'est moi ou le forum est encore plus à l'agonie qu'à l'accoutumé ?



Very positive bundle : 3.69 € pour 4 bon jeux :
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...ositive-bundle

Bastion, the sexy brutale, Rime et Dex.


Pillars 2 à 27 €
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/pi...ty-ii-deadfire

----------


## Wolverine

*Pyre* à *8$* sur chrono.gg

----------


## Paradox

> J'ai plus vu play asia se faire taper sur les doigts depuis plus d'une décennie (et c'était un problème avec Nintendo). A mon sens (et vu mon expérience chez eux), acheter chez eux ne présente pas le moindre risque


Merci !  :;):

----------


## Baalim

Go postal bundle chez groupees en préco
https://groupees.com/gopostal

----------


## acdctabs

Il y a 2 nouveaux jeux chez chrono.gg dont FORCED SHOWDOWN qui a l'air de partir assez vite.

----------


## Baalim

D'ailleurs si quelqu'un a trop de points et veut le prendre et me l'échanger, ça devrait être jouable  ::siffle::

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> D'ailleurs si quelqu'un a trop de points et veut le prendre et me l'échanger, ça devrait être jouable


Je te l'aurais bien pris, mais c'est un seul par compte les jeux du coin shop il me semble  ::unsure::

----------


## bbd

> D'ailleurs si quelqu'un a trop de points et veut le prendre et me l'échanger, ça devrait être jouable


Je te fais ça  :;):

----------


## odji

bon, ben...
bunch keys bundle 28

----------


## Baalim

Merci encore à Bbd et Acdctabs... oui, il y a un nom de trop  :Facepalm: 
Sans compter le troisième canard sympa qui s'est proposé  :;):

----------


## FB74

"Bons plans: 1 Baalim, 3 possibilités"

 ::trollface::

----------


## Nanaki

3mens1game  :Gerbe:

----------


## bbd

> Merci encore à Bbd et Acdctabs... oui, il y a un nom de trop 
> Sans compter le troisième canard sympa qui s'est proposé


Caramba !  ::sad::

----------


## Kaede

> 3mens1game


Je m'étais retenu de la faire  :^_^:

----------


## Baalim

Les jeux de décembre sont arrivés sur twitch : smoke & sacrifice, poi, snk pack et hacknet complete.
https://www.twitch.tv/prime

----------


## Baalim

Aven colony à 4.5€ avec le code WINTERMADNESS
https://www.voidu.com/fr/aven-colony

----------


## Baalim

Mad machines gratos chez discord
https://discordapp.com/store/skus/48...6/mad-machines

----------


## Wolverine

Un early early access exclusif  ::blink::  (dispo en early acces sur Steam Q1 2019)

On n'arrête pas le progrès  ::wacko::

----------


## Baalim

> Un early early access exclusif  (dispo en early acces sur Steam Q1 2019)
> 
> On n'arrête pas le progrès


Ecoute le message subliminal :


_G   R   A   T   O   S_

----------


## Eradan

> Ecoute le message subliminal :
> 
> 
> _G   R   A   T   O   S_ payé par ta vie privée

----------


## Baalim

Truc drôle ou pas.

Je discute d'un truc dont je n'ai pas l'habitude de parler ce midi.
30 minutes plus tard, j'ai une pub en lien sur mon smartphone. Lequel posé, éteint, sur la table  ::siffle::

----------


## Paradox

> Truc drôle ou pas.
> 
> Je discute d'un truc dont je n'ai pas l'habitude de parler ce midi.
> 30 minutes plus tard, j'ai une pub en lien sur mon smartphone. Lequel posé, éteint, sur la table


Pas etonnant mais bien creepy par contre.

Quel smartphone pour info ?

----------


## Baalim

> Pas etonnant mais bien creepy par contre.
> 
> Quel smartphone pour info ?


Asus zenphone 3 max et Galaxy A5 2017  ::): 
Du coup, android 8.0 sur les deux.

----------


## Marmottas

Un coup des Chinois (ataristes) du FBI sans doute...

----------


## Spilke Spiegel

> Truc drôle ou pas.
> 
> Je discute d'un truc dont je n'ai pas l'habitude de parler ce midi.
> 30 minutes plus tard, j'ai une pub en lien sur mon smartphone. Lequel posé, éteint, sur la table


Ca existe encore des pubs sur les amigas et les hentais ?  :WTF:

----------


## FB74

> Truc drôle ou pas.
> 
> Je discute d'un truc dont je n'ai pas l'habitude de parler ce midi.
> 30 minutes plus tard, j'ai une pub en lien sur mon smartphone. Lequel posé, éteint, sur la table


Heureusement que tu t'abstiens de parler de tes hémorroïdes au téléphone.  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Baalim

> Heureusement que tu t'abstiens de parler de tes hémorroïdes au téléphone.


Pour ça, il suffit de laisser le téléphone posé à côté d'une télé qui diffuse france 3 après 19 heures.


Tiens, pour être raccord :

Old man's journey à 1.99 €
https://store.steampowered.com/app/5..._Mans_Journey/


The crew 2 deluxe à 25$
https://www.wingamestore.com/product...eluxe-Edition/

Beaucoup de promos sur les wargames chez fanatical comme advanced tactics gold à 9 €
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/advanced-tactics-gold

----------


## cooly08

> Truc drôle ou pas.
> 
> Je discute d'un truc dont je n'ai pas l'habitude de parler ce midi.
> 30 minutes plus tard, j'ai une pub en lien sur mon smartphone. Lequel posé, éteint, sur la table


Ok google a tendance à ce lancer pour un rien j'ai remarqué, possible qu'il se soit lancé pendant que vous parliez ? Normalement il devrait apparaître dans la liste des apps ouvertes.

----------


## Shapa

Le Yogscast est dispo  :Bave: 







De. La. Merde.

----------


## madgic

> Le Yogscast est dispo 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> De. La. Merde.


Comment tu sais, y a même pas tout  ::ninja:: 

Bon par contre on dirait certaines promos dans les magasins, certains jeux ne sont dispos que pour les premiers inscrits et il y en a déjà plus...

----------


## Shapa

Spider-Sense. Et le fait que j'ai pris les deux dernières éditions et que c'était de pire en pire. 

Mais ouais, les mecs y collent des quantitées limitées ça sent l'essai de trigger les achats impulsifs.

----------


## Baalim

> Le Yogscast est dispo 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> De. La. Merde.


Yeaahhhhh 1 mois de déception en vue  :Bave: 

Bien évidemment, j'ai acheté.




EDIT : déjà plus de cardlife ?
Bande d'escrocs !  :Boom:

----------


## Supergounou

> Bien évidemment, j'ai acheté.


La prochaine fois demande moi, je me ferai un plaisir de t'offrir un beau jeu merdique tous les jours pendant un mois pour seulement 25$.

----------


## Baalim

> La prochaine fois demande moi, je me ferai un plaisir de t'offrir un beau jeu merdique tous les jours pendant un mois pour seulement 25$.


C'est pour la charitay  :Indeed: 


EDIT : et..... combo  :Facepalm: 

https://groupees.com/remutexx3

Heureusement que j'ai pas joué au loto.

----------


## Supergounou

> C'est pour la charitay


Laisse tomber, les petites sommes ne sont pas déductibles d’impôt  ::ninja::

----------


## FB74

YogCast Jingle Jam 2018:
https://www.humblebundle.com/yogscas...ingle-jam-2018

5$ ou 35$.

Et non, je ne l'avais pas vu plus haut.  :Tap:

----------


## Anonyme210226

> Le Yogscast est dispo 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> De. La. Merde.


What. A. Surprise.

Ca a déjà été bien ce truc ?

----------


## FB74

> What. A. Surprise.
> 
> Ca a déjà été bien ce truc ?


Ouais.










Enfin, d'après Baalim, donc c'est sujet à caution.  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

:Emo: 



Xcom 2 : war of the chosen à 15$
https://www.wingamestore.com/product...of-the-Chosen/

Just cause 4 à 40 e chez auchan
https://www.auchan.fr/just-cause-4-pc/p-c1062093

GTA V : 15 $
*https://www.wingamestore.com/product...-Theft-Auto-V/*

----------


## Wolverine

*Frostpunk* 20$ chez chrono.gg

----------


## trynyty

> GTA V : 15 $
> *https://www.wingamestore.com/product...-Theft-Auto-V/*


Commence à être vraiment low la !! Merci

----------


## Bibik

Le seul intérêt de cette escroquerie de Yogcast bundle c'est le torrent de caca déversé à chaque reveal du mois sur internet, c'est mon calendrier de l'avent préféré  :Bave:

----------


## acdctabs

Escroquerie ? 100% Charité ...

----------


## FB74

> Escroquerie ? 100% Charité ...


10% pour la Holding Baalim située dans les îles Caïmans.  ::trollface::

----------


## odji

BalanCity  pour 3000 points sur  https://www.chrono.gg/shop

----------


## Bibik

> Escroquerie ? 100% Charité ...


Le fait que ça soit du full charity-business n'annihile pas toute critique envers la qualité du produit cédé, surtout le fait que les clés sont limitées donc le bundle n'est même plus complet à l'heure actuelle (niveau légalité & moralité du truc c'est super borderline). 
Chaque année c'est le même manège avec humble et yogcast, pourtant humble a prouvé qu'il pouvait proposer des bons bundle 100% charité (le freedom bundle, sur le même concept).

Sans parler des accusations diverses et variées sur la moralité de Yogcast...

Nan vraiment si ta motivation première est de faire une bonne action c'est pas les œuvres de charités qui manquent, ok tu reçoit pas en compensation une pluie de junk et de dlcs pour f2p, c'est trop dommage  ::sad::

----------


## sticky-fingers

> What. A. Surprise.
> 
> Ca a déjà été bien ce truc ?


l'an dernier, ca a été bien pourri.

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Nan vraiment si ta motivation première est de faire une bonne action c'est pas les œuvres de charités qui manquent, ok tu reçoit pas en compensation une pluie de junk et de dlcs pour f2p, c'est trop dommage


La Croix-Rouge c'est pas mal. Tu files 15€ par mois, 75% déductible d'impôts, ça te coûte que 3,75€ par mois et ça fonctionne comme les indulgences du Moyen Age : t'as l'impression que ton âme est un peu moins noire et que t'as presque un permis de connard homologué par le Très Haut.

----------


## banditbandit

De plus tu reçois une photo dédicacée de Jean-François Mattei (

Spoiler Alert! 


ah ben non il est plus président, ha ben si quand même  ::trollface::  

)

----------


## Bibik

Retour du vortex à clés chez chrono.gg, vous balancez une clé random et il vous recrache une clé random. 0% pour la charité cependant, et pas de déduction d'impôts.

J'ai eu Save Jesus, je sais pas trop quoi en penser  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> Retour du vortex à clés chez chrono.gg, vous balancez une clé random et il vous recrache une clé random. 0% pour la charité cependant, et pas de déduction d'impôts.
> 
> J'ai eu Save Jesus, je sais pas trop quoi en penser


Inventez.une clef, ça marche aussi.


Neurovoider, 3.5€

----------


## Baalim

> Retour du vortex à clés chez chrono.gg, vous balancez une clé random et il vous recrache une clé random. 0% pour la charité cependant, et pas de déduction d'impôts.
> 
> J'ai eu Save Jesus, je sais pas trop quoi en penser


Inventez.une clef, ça marche aussi.


Neurovoider, 3.5€

----------


## Baalim

> Retour du vortex à clés chez chrono.gg, vous balancez une clé random et il vous recrache une clé random. 0% pour la charité cependant, et pas de déduction d'impôts.
> 
> J'ai eu Save Jesus, je sais pas trop quoi en penser


Inventez.une clef, ça marche aussi.


Neurovoider, 3.5€

----------


## pipoop

Baalimobot a planté

----------


## Baalim

> Retour du vortex à clés chez chrono.gg, vous balancez une clé random et il vous recrache une clé random. 0% pour la charité cependant, et pas de déduction d'impôts.
> 
> J'ai eu Save Jesus, je sais pas trop quoi en penser


Inventez.une clef, ça marche aussi.


Neurovoider, 3.5€

----------


## Baalim

> Retour du vortex à clés chez chrono.gg, vous balancez une clé random et il vous recrache une clé random. 0% pour la charité cependant, et pas de déduction d'impôts.
> 
> J'ai eu Save Jesus, je sais pas trop quoi en penser


Inventez.une clef, ça marche aussi.


Neurovoider, 3.5€

----------


## Galgu

j'ai donné Talisman, j'ai reçu Gods will be watching. Pas si mal !

----------


## Rouxbarbe

J'ai récupéré Uurnog Uurnlimited  ::O:

----------


## Gorillaz

> Inventez.une clef, ça marche aussi.
> 
> 
> Neurovoider, 3.5€


Tiens on va regarder k2000  ::ninja:: 
Tiens on va regarder k2000  ::ninja:: 
Tiens on va regarder k2000  ::ninja:: 
Tiens on va regarder k2000  ::ninja:: 
Tiens on va regarder k2000  ::ninja::

----------


## NeaR667

> J'ai récupéré Uurnog Uurnlimited


J'ai récupéré la clef inventée de Baalim  :Emo:

----------


## Supergounou

:^_^:

----------


## Baalim

> Tiens on va regarder k2000 
> Tiens on va regarder k2000 
> Tiens on va regarder k2000 
> Tiens on va regarder k2000 
> Tiens on va regarder k2000


Ah la vache.... J'arrivais plus à poster. Je me disais que Flad avait fini par me faire ban  :Sweat:

----------


## Flad

> Ah la vache.... J'arrivais plus à poster. Je me disais que Flad avait fini par me faire ban


Si seulement  :Mellow2:

----------


## Baalim

> Si seulement


Tu chuteras avant moi, espèce de malveillant  ::trollface:: 


Pour ceux qui n'auraient pas vu, les jeux d'hier du yogcast étaient guilty gear xrd sign, vermintide et guns of icarus.

The council complete à 18€
https://www.gamersgate.com/DD-THE-CO...omplete-season

Syrian warfare à 3.82€
https://www.gamersgate.com/DD-SYRIAN...syrian-warfare

Préco just cause 4 à 46€
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games/just-cause-4-pc/

Horizon chase turbo à 10.37€
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games...hase-turbo-pc/

----------


## odji

indiegala, bundle du lundi

----------


## Mastaba

Vivement qu'ils mettent Syrian warfare dans un bundle caritatif.
 :Gerbe:  ::siffle::

----------


## Baalim

Total war warhammer 2 à 19.64 €
https://www.play-asia.com/total-war-...r-ii/13/70bde7

Pathfinder kingmaker à 24,71 €
https://www.play-asia.com/pathfinder...aker/13/70ca15

----------


## odji

un bundle classique Stardock Chez bundlestar

----------


## Baalim

Yogcast du jour :

Unit 4
Tower 57 
Throne of lies

Seum speedrunner from hell à 3$
https://www.chrono.gg/?utm_source=si...ners_from_hell

----------


## sticky-fingers

> Yogcast du jour :
> 
> Unit 4
> Tower 57 
> Throne of lies


Ca vend du rêve  ::trollface::

----------


## Baalim

> Ca vend du rêve


Ben, je ne sais pas. J'avais fait partie des acheteurs de Tower 57.
Et unit 4 ne m'a pas l'air dégueulasse.

Après, je suis d'accord avec toi, c'est trop des bâtards de ne pas avoir mis forza horizon 4 et just cause 4 dans le bundle.

----------


## Kaede

C'est pas se moquer du monde que de proposer GUILTY GEAR Xrd -SIGN-, en tout cas, même s'il est déjà passé en bundle.
'Faut juste espérer que la qualité n'aille pas décroissant.

----------


## Magnarrok

On peut pas appeler ça un bon plan mais les "units" du club Ubisoft vont désormais expirer au bout de 2 ans. On peut vérifier la date en se connectant... Moi c'est le 31 mars 2019  ::o:

----------


## Gordor

Alerte ! Monsterboy sort maintenant ! Putain 40 boules !!!
Alerte, erreur de topic !

----------


## Magnarrok

Bof, pas pire que de parler de FF.

----------


## Gorillaz

> Bof, pas pire que de parler de FF.


FF c'est génial, les années passent et ils continuent à ne pas se prendre au sérieux !



J'adore  ::wub::

----------


## Magnarrok

> FF c'est génial, les années passent et ils continuent à ne pas se prendre au sérieux !
> 
> http://freakingeek.com/wp-content/up...17-800x445.jpg
> 
> J'adore


Mon groupe préféré !

----------


## Baalim

> Alerte ! Monsterboy sort maintenant ! Putain 40 boules !!!
> Alerte, erreur de topic !


Alerte je neeeeed grave  :Bave:

----------


## Gordor

> Alerte je neeeeed grave


En attente de déverrouillage...

----------


## Baalim

> En attente de déverrouillage...


Tu l'as pris sur switch ou sur ps4 ?

Résident evil 7 gold à 23.5€
https://uk.gamesplanet.com/game/resi...am-key--3058-4

----------


## Gordor

> Tu l'as pris sur switch ou sur ps4 ?
> 
> Résident evil 7 gold à 23.5€
> https://uk.gamesplanet.com/game/resi...am-key--3058-4


Switch !

----------


## Flad

> Alerte ! Monsterboy sort maintenant ! Putain 40 boules !!!
> Alerte, erreur de topic !


 :Vibre:   :Bave:   :Vibre:   :Bave:

----------


## banditbandit

> Switch !


 :Clap:

----------


## Baalim

Le bal des précos débute pour *Tales of vesperia* avec un -15% chez gamesplanet.

J'ai quand même la sensation que la tarif à 40 eurobiftons n'a pas été bien pensée.

*https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/tale...am-key--3880-1*


Terraforming mars d'Asmodee à 13.88 €
https://www.play-asia.com/terraforming-mars/13/70cey1


*Yogcast* : guildwar 2 heroic edition + freaky awesome + lakeview cabin collection




> Guild Wars 2 Jingle Jam 2018 Pack includes the following:
> Guild Wars 2:
> Guild Wars 2 Heroic Edition, including:
> Suit of Legacy Armor
> 18 slot inventory expansion
> 10 XP Boosters
> Guild Wars 2 "Toy Mini Egg" DLC
> * 50% off coupon for Guild Wars 2 Path of Fire
> Expires: January 2nd, 2019 at 11:59 PM Pacific
> ...

----------


## Kohtsaro

> Le bal des précos débute pour *Tales of vesperia* avec un -15% chez gamesplanet.
> 
> J'ai quand même la sensation que la tarif à 40 eurobiftons n'a pas été bien pensée.
> 
> *https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/tale...am-key--3880-1*
> 
> 
> *Terraforming mars d'Asmodee à 13.88 €*
> 
> ...


T'aurai un lien stp ? Je le trouve pas sur Gamesplanet et ITAD me donne 25$ au mieux, merci.

----------


## Baalim

> T'aurai un lien stp ? Je le trouve pas sur Gamesplanet et ITAD me donne 25$ au mieux, merci.


Ouais, c'est sur play asia.
Je viens de corriger  :;):

----------


## FB74

*Team 17 Bundle:*
https://www.humblebundle.com/games/team-17-bundle

----------


## Marmottas

> *Team 17 Bundle:*
> https://www.humblebundle.com/games/team-17-bundle


C'est nul, y a même pas Superfrog !  ::P:

----------


## FB74

Je me prendrai le 1er palier je pense.  ::):

----------


## Baalim

> C'est nul, y a même pas Superfrog !


Tu ne rates rien

----------


## rduburo

Pour les fans de Monopoly, il y a northgard à 50% sur steam.

----------


## Getz

50 % sur The Council sur Steam, son prix le plus bas depuis la sortie, soit 14.99€

----------


## Baalim

Valley 2 €
https://store.steampowered.com/app/378610/Valley/


Apparemment, les développeurs de cardlife auraient rajouté 25000 clés au yogcast bundle.


Le jeu seul : 1.48 €
Le jeu et son dlc : 0.46 €  ::wacko:: 

Non, je n'en possède aucun.
https://store.steampowered.com/bundl...m_Weapon__DLC/

----------


## Marmottas

> Tu ne rates rien


Breaking news : je suis d'accord avec un Atariste (notez la majuscule, c'est dire  ::P: )
(sur Amiga, j’avais retourné le jeu dans tous les sens... Et puis je l'ai repris sur PC et... Bref, je ne sais pas si c'était l'innocence de la jeunesse ou l'âge qui a fait que mes exigences en terme de jeu ont changé... Je n'ai pas creusé : je reste avec mes souvenirs épicétou... Les lemmings n'ont pas changé eux  ::P: )

----------


## BeaM

Pas vu passé ou mal cherché, Sniper Elite 3 gratuit sur Gamession

https://www.gamesessions.com/zz/Game/SniperElite3

----------


## Baalim

Moshi moshi boobie boobie bundle chez indie gala

https://www.indiegala.com/tokyo-core...eogames-bundle


Avec tout de même un VN d'assez haut vol : 
https://store.steampowered.com/app/4..._Special_Gigs/

----------


## Clipper LA

Hi everyone,

Dites les règles pour le Humble Monthly ont encore été modifiées?
J'avais mis en pause mon plan mensuel vendredi dernier puisque normalement le prélèvement automatique se déroulait à ce moment là...Cette période étant passé, j'ai eu la mauvaise idée de unpause mon abonnement hier et je viens d'avoir la mauvaise surprise de découvrir que le prélèvement automatique de $ 12 a été effectué ce matin pour le Humble Monthly de décembre. Ce putain de Humble Monthly commence vraiment à tourner à l'escroquerie...Je vais essayer de me faire rembourser, mais comme c'est moi qui l'ai unpause, il y a des chances qu'ils refusent le remboursement...De jolis dons seront alors disponibles en fin de semaine.

Cela est déjà arrivé à quelqu'un? Ils passent leur temps à modifier les modalités sans en prévenir les abonnés de manière explicite. Cela devient réellement pénible...

Merci.

----------


## Nanaki

> Hi everyone,
> 
> Dites les règles pour le Humble Monthly ont encore été modifiées?
> J'avais mis en pause mon plan mensuel vendredi dernier puisque normalement le prélèvement automatique se déroulait à ce moment là...Cette période étant passé, j'ai eu la mauvaise idée de unpause mon abonnement hier et je viens d'avoir la mauvaise surprise de découvrir que le prélèvement automatique de $ 12 a été effectué ce matin pour le Humble Monthly de décembre. Ce putain de Humble Monthly commence vraiment à tourner à l'escroquerie...Je vais essayer de me faire rembourser, mais comme c'est moi qui l'ai unpause, il y a des chances qu'ils refusent le remboursement...De jolis dons seront alors disponibles en fin de semaine.
> 
> Cela est déjà arrivé à quelqu'un? Ils passent leur temps à modifier les modalités sans en prévenir les abonnés de manière explicite. Cela devient réellement pénible...
> 
> Merci.


Salut,

Rien n'a été mofifié, mais comme le bundle ne sort que ce vendredi (le 7), tu l'as unpause *trop tôt!*
Dernier vendredi du mois = date de prélèvement et premier vendredi du mois suivant = sortie du bundle
Si tu unpause entre les deux vendredi, tu es prélevé automatiquement, c'est *après* la sortie du bundle qu'il faut unpause, soit après le 1er vendredi du du mois.
Tant que le bundle n'est pas sortie, ne pas unpause.

----------


## Clipper LA

> Salut,
> 
> Rien n'a été mofifié, mais comme le bundle ne sort que ce vendredi (le 7), tu l'as unpause *trop tôt!*
> Dernier vendredi du mois = date de prélèvement et premier vendredi du mois suivant = sortie du bundle
> Si tu unpause entre les deux vendredi, tu es prélevé automatiquement, c'est *après* la sortie du bundle qu'il faut unpause, soit après le 1er vendredi du du mois.
> Tant que le bundle n'est pas sortie, ne pas unpause.


Ben, je l'avais fait plein de fois auparavant, et cela sans avoir été prélevé...C'est à n'y rien comprendre.

J'annonce donc de très jolis dons à venir puisque Metal Gear V n'est pas vraiment le genre de jeu auquel je m'adonne et Cities Skylines ainsi que son DLC figurent déjà dans ma bibliothèque steam. Stay tuned!!!

Bye-bye now!

----------


## pesos

> The council complete à 18€
> https://www.gamersgate.com/DD-THE-CO...omplete-season





> 50 % sur The Council sur Steam, son prix le plus bas depuis la sortie, soit 14.99€


MERCI BAALIM §§§§  :tired: 



Spoiler Alert! 


 ::trollface::

----------


## Getz

> MERCI BAALIM §§§§


La différence entre lui et moi: la quantité face à la qualité  :Indeed: 


 ::trollface::

----------


## Baalim

> La différence entre lui et moi: la quantité face à la qualité


Ouais mais tu as rendu Pesos tout triste.

----------


## pesos

Avec 3 euros j'aurais pu faire tout plein de trucs !!

----------


## Getz

> Ouais mais tu as rendu Pesos tout triste.


Ha non, ça c'était ta faute.




> Avec 3 euros j'aurais pu faire tout plein de trucs !!


Oui, comme acheter quatre (ou plus) bundles sur Fanatical/Groupees/Indiegala/-choose-your-weapon- !

----------


## FB74

Eh, pas si mal ce bundle:
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/kingslayer-bundle

 ::):

----------


## Gloppy

> 50 % sur The Council sur Steam, son prix le plus bas depuis la sortie, soit 14.99€


On peut se demander si *The Council* ira au bout de sa saison (et avec quelle qualité). J'imagine que ça doit être un succès des plus mitigés, non ?

----------


## Baalim

> Eh, pas si mal ce bundle:
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/kingslayer-bundle


Très bon même.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> On peut se demander si *The Council* ira au bout de sa saison (et avec quelle qualité). J'imagine que ça doit être un succès des plus mitigés, non ?


Sauf erreur, le cinquième et dernier épisode est sorti et les joueurs parlent d'une baisse de qualité notable sur les épisodes 4 et 5.



*Fallout 76 + Fallout 4 GOTY + figurine = 50 €uros*
https://jeux-video.fnac.com/n481309/...gin=Awin169249

Mais non, on n'essaye pas de s'en débarrasser  ::ninja::

----------


## odji

bientot la préco du bundle phare chez groupees

gogo 83: 99 centimes pour 18 jeux, 1 ost et  2 dlc

----------


## velociraptor

J'ai retiré ma carte bleu pré-enregistrée du site humble, et mon abonnement humble monthly est passé en statut "Currently not a subscriber". Alors que je m'étais abonné le 4 janvier 2018 ! 
Il faut une CB enregistrée pour être abonné ?

----------


## Eskimon

Dites, sur HB on peut acheter 2 fois le même Bundle ?

----------


## KaiN34

> Eh, pas si mal ce bundle:
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/kingslayer-bundle


Wow il déchire sa race ce bundle.  ::O:

----------


## FB74

Pour celui qui n'a aucun de ces jeux, c'est un très bon plan.

Même KOF XIII en promo avait dû me coûter aussi cher sinon plus que l'intégralité du bundle.

----------


## Paradox

> Switch !


Y'a un truc qui sort pas sur Switch ?

Ou il faut toujours cacher la quasi-absence d'exclues ?  ::|: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Dites, sur HB on peut acheter 2 fois le même Bundle ?


Le Monthly ? Jamais essaye, mais j'imagine que ca se tente mais pas au tarifs preferentiels.

Les autres. Deja fait sans probleme.

----------


## Eskimon

Oui je parlais des bundles random, pas du monthly. C'est pour offrir certaines clés. Mais du coup commece sa se passe, je verrais deux fois le même jeu dans mon compte ? Lors du paiement il va pas penser que je veux rajouter de l'argent sur l'achat du premier ?

----------


## Atalantes

Bonsoir 

Désolé pour le HS, mais j ai une clé a donner,n'ayant pas accès au forum adéquate, je me permets de link la clé pour une personne intéressée par "The King Of Fighters XIII Steam edition"

merci de signalé après utilisation

FAXX3-5055Y-IGAIT

----------


## scritche

Elle est utilisée.

----------


## Nanaki

> Bonsoir 
> 
> Désolé pour le HS, mais j ai une clé a donner,n'ayant pas accès au forum adéquate, je me permets de link la clé pour une personne intéressée par "The King Of Fighters XIII Steam edition"
> 
> merci de signalé après utilisation
> 
> FAXX3-5055Y-IGAIT


Je ne sais pas qui l'a utilisé mais merci de ton initiative  :;):

----------


## Maalak

Put***, je viens de me rendre compte que le HB m'a prélevé un abonnement ANNUEL au lieu du mensuel.  ::O: 

Je ne crois pas, non, ils vont m'entendre au support du site.  :tired:

----------


## Baalim

> Put***, je viens de me rendre compte que le HB m'a prélevé un abonnement ANNUEL au lieu du mensuel. 
> 
> Je ne crois pas, non, ils vont m'entendre au support du site.

----------


## FB74

> Put***, je viens de me rendre compte que le HB m'a prélevé un abonnement ANNUEL au lieu du mensuel. 
> 
> Je ne crois pas, non, ils vont m'entendre au support du site.


En fait il s'agit d'un contrat sur 99 ans, non révocable.  ::trollface::

----------


## pipoop

Celui que tu signes avec ton sang? Sur les petites lignes c'est écrit qu'après ta mort ton ame dois tester les jeux pour faire les sélections groupies et Indiana Jones gala

----------


## Baalim

On parle beaucoup ces heures-ci d'une remise de 50% pour Battlefield 5 si vous possédez déjà BF1 ou BF4.
J'ai essayé hier et... que dalle.

Cela dit, certains indiquent qu'il faudrait préalablement lancer BF1 ou BF4 pour avoir accès au message proposant la remise.
A vous de voir si le jeu en vaut la chandelle.


Overcooked 2 à 14.56$
https://www.wingamestore.com/product/9175/Overcooked-2/

----------


## pipoop

T'es en train d'avouer que tu as aussi un backllg degueu sur Origin et qu'en plus t'as les deux BF?

----------


## Baalim

> T'es en train d'avouer que tu as aussi un backllg degueu sur Origin et qu'en plus t'as les deux BF?


Et sur itch.io, gog, twitch, oculus, viveport et uplay  ::siffle:: 
Ah et sony

----------


## madgic

> Et sur itch.io, gog, twitch, oculus, viveport et uplay 
> Ah et sony


T'as oublié le Microsoft Store  ::siffle::

----------


## Baalim

> T'as oublié le Microsoft Store


Très juste.

----------


## Marmottas

> Très juste.


Et dans STore, il y a...

----------


## FB74

> Et dans STore, il y a...


Encore un signe de la conspiration des Atarilluminatistes !!!  :Cell:

----------


## Baalim

Nous sommes légion

----------


## Magnarrok

Bientôt Baalim sur Epic Game Store aussi.

----------


## Baalim

> Bientôt Baalim sur Epic Game Store aussi.


Note bien que j'y suis déjà... j'ignorais juste qu'il allait y avoir une boutique  ::ninja:: 


Unreal pack à 2.58 € chez les brexiters
https://uk.gamersgate.com/DD-UNREAL-...real-deal-pack

Vu que vous pouvez vous brosser pour un nouvel épisode...  ::siffle::

----------


## Paradox

> Nous sommes légion
> 
> https://www.spotern.com/fr/blog/wp-c...ade_runner.png


Je relance de dix pour les anciens : Heil Infogrames !

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Note bien que j'y suis déjà... j'ignorais juste qu'il allait y avoir une boutique 
> 
> 
> Unreal pack à 2.58 € chez les brexiters
> https://uk.gamersgate.com/DD-UNREAL-...real-deal-pack
> 
> Vu que vous pouvez vous brosser pour un nouvel épisode...


UT2004 forever.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Nous sommes légion
> 
> https://www.spotern.com/fr/blog/wp-c...ade_runner.png


Blade Runner  :Vibre:

----------


## Paradox

> Blade Runner


Y'a eu un Blade Runner sur Atari ST ?

----------


## ZenZ

Pixel présente un calendrier de l'avent où chaque jour un jeu est proposé.

Je ne sais pas si on peut le qualifier de bon plan mais ça présente en tous cas des petits jeux, gratuits ou pas chers, jouables sur mobile et PC.

https://www.lemonde.fr/pixels/visuel...8996.html#home

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Y'a eu un Blade Runner sur Atari ST ?


Vu l'époque ça aurait plus été sur la 2600. Je crois qu'on a échappé au pire, merci la crise  ::lol::

----------


## Gorillaz

Bon, je suis faible et j'ai pris le bundle fanatical  ::rolleyes:: 
Comme c'était ma 1ere commande chez eux, petite question : est-ce que je dois faire qqchose de particulier pour être certain de garder mes clés indéfiniment ? 
J'ai suivi le lien reçu par mail mais j'ai pas envie d'associer tout de suite les jeux à mon compte Steam (au cas où je déciderais d'être généreux  ::P: ), ça pose problème ?

----------


## Shapa

En fait il faut que tu envoies tes clés a baalim et il s'occupera de les garder pour toi. Canard de confiance.

----------


## banditbandit

> Bientôt Baalim sur Epic Game Store aussi.


Epic Store de rire.  :;):

----------


## Gorillaz

> En fait il faut que tu envoies tes clés a baalim et il s'occupera de les garder pour toi. Canard de confiance.


Voilà c'est fait, merci pour l'info !  ::): 

... Et sinon pour de vrai ?  ::P:

----------


## Baalim

> En fait il faut que tu envoies tes clés a baalim et il s'occupera de les garder pour toi. Canard de confiance.


C'est effectivement la procédure usuelle.
Pour vous simplifier la vie, vous pouvez également me confier vos identifiants steam et paypal.

J'ai une certification Enron iso 90001, c'est dire.


Forza horizon 4 à 45.49 €, c'est une super promotion -35 % ?  ::O: 
Merci Petit papa crosoft  :tired: 

https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/p/fo...ot:overviewtab

----------


## Flad

> C'est effectivement la procédure usuelle.
> Pour vous simplifier la vie, vous pouvez également me confier vos identifiants steam et paypal.
> 
> J'ai une certification Enron iso 90001, c'est dire.
> 
> 
> Forza horizon 4 à 45.49 €, c'est une super promotion -35 % ? 
> Merci Petit papa crosoft 
> 
> https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/p/fo...ot:overviewtab


Ok je t'envoi un lien  ::siffle::

----------


## Valenco

Ha oui ! Baalim, ça me fait penser de te dire que je viens de t'envoyer ma reconnaissance de dette ainsi que mes identifiants bancaires.

Comme ça , tu pourras ponctionner directement mon compte. Ça sera plus simple.

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Forza horizon 4 à 45.49 €, c'est une super promotion -35 % ? 
> Merci Petit papa crosoft




Il devait être à 70 boules day one.

Ouais c'est reuch, en  même temps des merdes comme The Crew 2 devaient bien avoisiner 50 balles, la vraie question c'est de savoir si le jeu vaut son prix.
Et en fait : ouais. Carrément. Surtout si on débarque sur un Horizon et qu'on a tout à découvrir. Ce jeu c'est un geste d'amour pur envers les amateurs de jeux de voitures. 

Du coup soit on mettait un peu plus cher pour un développeur qui oeuvre au service du fun vidéoludique automobile avec le soin méticuleux d'un horloger suisse, soit on mettait un peu moins cher pour se faire salement piler du verre dans le conduit défécatoire à grands coups de facteur de translation base-ballistique.

Horizon 4, c'est quand même un open world maaaagnifique, un système hebdomadaire de saisons inédit, une palanquée de voitures hautement customisables tant mécaniquement que par l'éditeur de skins, et dotées d'une progression de compétences RPGesque, au service d'un nombre incalculable de courses, tracés, runs tant sur bitume qu'à travers les montagnes ou dans la boue, en solo, en coop, en versus, en multi, des modes de jeux originaux et des véhicules spéciaux à affronter au cours de courses déjantées (hovercraft, loco vapeur, etc...).  Ils ont même réussi à le rendre moins gourmand que l'opus précédent. Y a une tonne de voitures de fous mais aussi des triporteurs, un Ford Transit, une 2CV, de vieux tréteaux des 50's, des muscle cars, des légendes de rallye, des hypercars, des japonaises en pagaille, des prépas Hoonigan, du buggy / 4x4 / SUV etc.... c'est la caverne d'Ali Blablacar.

Pour 45€ là, c'est l'accès à la meilleure expérience vidéo-ludique jamais conçue en matière de voitures.

----------


## Baalim

Le pire, c'est que je n'en doute pas une seconde (ne serait-ce que parce que l'équipe comprend un certain nombre de gens ayant officié sur les Project Gotham).
Malgré tout, la barrière tarifaire joue un peu (ça et le fait que j'ai à peine entamé FH3).

Bref, avis aux intéressés  :;):

----------


## rogercoincoin

> Y'a eu un Blade Runner sur Atari ST ?


Le seul truc approchant à un "blade runner" c'était B.A.T  et B.A.T  2..

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Il devait être à 70 boules day one.
> 
> Ouais c'est reuch, en  même temps des merdes comme The Crew 2 devaient bien avoisiner 50 balles, la vraie question c'est de savoir si le jeu vaut son prix.
> Et en fait : ouais. Carrément. Surtout si on débarque sur un Horizon et qu'on a tout à découvrir. Ce jeu c'est un geste d'amour pur envers les amateurs de jeux de voitures. 
> 
> Du coup soit on mettait un peu plus cher pour un développeur qui oeuvre au service du fun vidéoludique automobile avec le soin méticuleux d'un horloger suisse, soit on mettait un peu moins cher pour se faire salement piler du verre dans le conduit défécatoire à grands coups de facteur de translation base-ballistique.
> 
> Horizon 4, c'est quand même un open world maaaagnifique, un système hebdomadaire de saisons inédit, une palanquée de voitures hautement customisables tant mécaniquement que par l'éditeur de ....


Ouaip.. bof... Je veux dire que si on a déjà tâté d'autres épisodes avant ??

----------


## fletch2099

> Y'a eu un Blade Runner sur Atari ST ?





> Vu l'époque ça aurait plus été sur la 2600. Je crois qu'on a échappé au pire, merci la crise


Ben c'est ce qu'il dit, niveau graphisme ST/2600 c'est blanc bonnet  ::ninja::

----------


## banditbandit

Yavé bien E.T. (on en trouve encore dans le désert parait-il) alors pourquoi Blade Runner.

----------


## Baalim

> Le seul truc approchant à un "blade runner" c'était B.A.T  et B.A.T  2..
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -


Pas tout à fait exact. Il y avait déjà une version de neuromancien sur Atari ST  ::): 


Soldes iceberg interactive chez Fanatical avec notamment conarium à 6.79 €
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/conarium


Yogscast : convoy + slime san + westerado


Murica truck fuck yeah à 5$
https://www.chrono.gg/

----------


## odji

ca enchaine, gogo84 , 17 jeux, 1 dlc, 99cents

American Truck Simulator chez chrono a partir de 5 balles

----------


## FB74

> American Truck Simulator chez chrono a partir de 5 balles


Super bon plan, je te remercie de nous en faire part, ce n'est pas Baalim qui l'aurait fait _dans le post juste au dessus_.  :;): 














 ::ninja::

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Ouaip.. bof... Je veux dire que si on a déjà tâté d'autres épisodes avant ??


Tu risques de te lasser plus vite car c est le meme atelier de creation de livrées et le meme gameplay, les memes epreuves : seule la map change et le sentiment de deja vu risque de poindre plus tot, comme pour toute licence en fait.

----------


## sticky-fingers

Du lourd ce Yogscast Jingle Jam Bundle !  :Drum:

----------


## Nanaki

Company of Heroes 2 gratos : https://store.steampowered.com/app/2...y_of_Heroes_2/

----------


## Baalim

The wild eternal à 3€
https://store.steampowered.com/app/5..._Wild_Eternal/

----------


## Florian L

> Company of Heroes 2 gratos : https://store.steampowered.com/app/2...y_of_Heroes_2/


Joli !  :;):  26 Go ...

Street Fighter V jouable gratuitement du 11 au 18 décembre PS4 & Steam

----------


## Anonyme210226

> FF c'est génial, les années passent et ils continuent à ne pas se prendre au sérieux !
> 
> http://freakingeek.com/wp-content/up...17-800x445.jpg
> 
> J'adore


Ils ont changé la Fonky Family.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> C'est effectivement la procédure usuelle.
> Pour vous simplifier la vie, vous pouvez également me confier vos identifiants steam et paypal.
> 
> J'ai une certification Enron iso 90001, c'est dire.
> 
> 
> Forza horizon 4 à 45.49 €, c'est une super promotion -35 % ? 
> Merci Petit papa crosoft 
> 
> https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/p/fo...ot:overviewtab


Pour ceux que ça irrite de filer des sous directement à Bill Gates Steve Ballmer Phil Spencer Satya Nadella, vous pouvez aller offrir votre âme et son cryptogramme à Jeff Bezos, qui pratique le même prix :
https://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B07...RBX8ZRSBS&th=1

----------


## Baalim

Vikings wolves of midgard à 5.40 €
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games...es-of-midgard/

EN passant, le code VITAFR enlève 3 euros sur une commande play asia.

----------


## MeL

CS : GO devient free-to-play.

----------


## Baalim

> Du lourd ce Yogscast Jingle Jam Bundle !


Honnêtement, je trouve ça plutôt pas mal depuis le début au regard des contraintes et de l'aspect caritatif du bundle.
Là, les trois jeux sont très corrects. C'est du déjà vu mais qui n'aurait pas dépareillé d'un bon bundle traditionnel.

----------


## odji

Je ne suis pas un monstre, offert sur steam

----------


## Gorillaz

> Je ne suis pas un monstre, offert sur steam


Menteur, ne l'écoutez pas il cherche à vous attirer vers une URL au calme pour vous bouffer ! C'est un putain de monstre, faut le buter !  ::trollface:: 



Spoiler Alert! 


 Merci pour l'info  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

Tickets to earth enfin en promo sur Android à 3.49€


The sims 4 à 10€
https://www.origin.com/fra/en-us/sto...ims/the-sims-4

----------


## Lucretia

*Katamari Damacy Reroll* vient de sortir sur *Steam*, et je ne sais pas ce que vous en pensez mais Bamco semble être un peu confus sur les prix régionaux, car il sort à 20€ chez nous et 30€ aux Etats-Unis, au Japon et en Amérique Latine :

Confirmé par ailleurs sur le forum Steam, le doublage anglais est absent, seulement le doublage japonais est là.
Et *c'est un remake de Katamari Damacy*, pas de We Love Katamari malheureusement.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> CS : GO devient free-to-play.


 ::o:  Je vais enfin pouvoir l'essayer  ::ninja::

----------


## dagonarkham

Subnautica et Super Meat boy gratuits à partir du 14/12 et du 28/12 respectivement sur Epic Game Store pour ceux qui ne les ont toujours pas  :;):

----------


## JulLeBarge

Si j'ai bien compris on pourra y jouer gratuitement pendant 2 semaines, mais les jeux ne sont pas "donnés" gratuitement, non ?

----------


## Franky Mikey

'Tain, j'ai même pas encore touché au dernier Monthly.  :Facepalm:

----------


## Ruvon

C'est toujours mieux que les weekend gratuits de Steam, ça laisse plus de temps pour tester.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Subnautica et Super Meat boy gratuits à partir du 14/12 et du 28/12 respectivement sur Epic Game Store pour ceux qui ne les ont toujours pas


 :Perfect:

----------


## JulLeBarge

Sur Reddit les gens disent que les jeux seront conservés après la période des 2 semaines... A voir

----------


## Valenco

Subnautica offert ?? A vie ??? Depuis le temps que je veux le découvrir.  :Bave:

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Tickets to earth enfin en promo sur Android à 3.49€


Et apres un long long break des devs, l'episode 3 vient enfin de sortir  ::lol::

----------


## banditbandit

Quantum Break à 9.24 € sur le Humble Store.

----------


## Stelarc

> CS : GO devient free-to-play.



Ils... Ils ont fait un mode Battle Royale. ::cry::  :Facepalm:

----------


## Baalim

Un nouvel indie gala avec le très expérimental "far from noise", dreaming sarah, hero siege, camp sunshine et Has-Been Heroes de Frozenbyte.
https://www.indiegala.com/friday-spe...7-games-bundle

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ils... Ils ont fait un mode Battle Royale.


Prochain étape : en intégrer un dans insurgency 2  ::trollface::

----------


## Stelarc

> Prochain étape : en intégrer un dans insurgency 2


 :Cryb:  :Lime:  :Splash:  La mode du MOBA me manque, au moins ça n'envahissait pas tous les putains de jeux multijoueurs.

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Ils... Ils ont fait un mode Battle Royale.


Et c'est bien  naze en plus... enfin perso j'aime pas

----------


## banditbandit

> *Katamari Damacy Reroll* vient de sortir sur *Steam*, et je ne sais pas ce que vous en pensez mais Bamco semble être un peu confus sur les prix régionaux, car il sort à 20€ chez nous et 30€ aux Etats-Unis, au Japon et en Amérique Latine :
> 
> Confirmé par ailleurs sur le forum Steam, le doublage anglais est absent, seulement le doublage japonais est là.
> Et *c'est un remake de Katamari Damacy*, pas de We Love Katamari malheureusement.


Merci pour l'info c'est pas inintéressant. C'est dommage pour We Love Katamari qu'avait l'air bien plus bizarre (si c'est celui auquel je pense).

----------


## Stelarc

> Et c'est bien  naze en plus... enfin perso j'aime pas


Si c'est aussi intéressant que la version BR de Warface, ça va durer une semaine puis mourir.

----------


## Franky Mikey

On te paierait pour jouer à CS:GO que ça n'en ferait pas un bon plan.  :Gerbe:

----------


## Baalim

PAck trilogie banner saga à 20.87 £
https://uk.gamersgate.com/DD-BANNER-...gy-deluxe-pack

----------


## Orkestra

> *Katamari Damacy Reroll* vient de sortir sur *Steam*, et je ne sais pas ce que vous en pensez mais Bamco semble être un peu confus sur les prix régionaux, car il sort à 20€ chez nous et 30€ aux Etats-Unis, au Japon et en Amérique Latine :
> 
> Confirmé par ailleurs sur le forum Steam, le doublage anglais est absent, seulement le doublage japonais est là.
> Et *c'est un remake de Katamari Damacy*, pas de We Love Katamari malheureusement.


Merci pour l'info ! J'avais tellement aimé We Love Katamari que je vais peut-être me laisser tenter.
J'ai lu pas mal d'avis sur des forums américains de personnes qui préfèrent Katamari Damacy à sa suite (mais j'ai surtout l'impression que les gens préfèrent celui par lequel ils ont découvert la série).
Si c'est aussi bien que We Love Katamari en tous cas c'est une ambiance complètement barrée, une OST du même tonneau et un gameplay bizarrement entraînant. Pour peu qu'on accroche au concept c'est vraiment un jeu excellent !

----------


## Lucretia

> Merci pour l'info ! J'avais tellement aimé We Love Katamari que je vais peut-être me laisser tenter.
> J'ai lu pas mal d'avis sur des forums américains de personnes qui préfèrent Katamari Damacy à sa suite (mais j'ai surtout l'impression que les gens préfèrent celui par lequel ils ont découvert la série).
> Si c'est aussi bien que We Love Katamari en tous cas c'est une ambiance complètement barrée, une OST du même tonneau et un gameplay bizarrement entraînant. Pour peu qu'on accroche au concept c'est vraiment un jeu excellent !


Je peux pas vraiment comparer ayant pas joué au 1er, mais par rapport à sa célèbre suite katamari damacy semble un poil moins varié et durer un poil moins longtemps (un joueur sur le forum parlait de 8h pour katamari damacy) et on ne peut jouer que le prince.
Après ça reste le 1er et le seul katamari sur steam à ce jour. Et les premières évaluations steam disent que le portage est très propre.

----------


## Pyrrhus67

> Je ne suis pas un monstre, offert sur steam





> The informed minority Vs. the uninformed majority: а turn-based tactical multiplayer in a retro sci-fi setting with randomly assigned roles and Mafia/Werewolf party game features. Check the full description for more details!


 ::mellow:: 

Je need !!  ::lol:: 
Le jeu est noté 7/10 par cpc, le fait qu'il soit gratuit fait qu'il ne manquera pas de joueurs (son gros défaut) ces prochains temps !!!  ::):

----------


## odji

mad max, cluster truck, guts and glory et le  Carmageddon: Max Damage pour 4euros et 25 centimes chez BS

----------


## Baalim

> mad max, cluster truck, guts and glory et le  Carmageddon: Max Damage pour 4euros et 25 centimes chez BS


C'est cadeau à ce prix là.

----------


## Shapa

Oh c'est Vendredi , c'est bundle. I'm ready!

----------


## Baalim

> Oh c'est Vendredi , c'est bundle. I'm ready! 
> 
> https://media.giphy.com/media/eiwhyYQxUR4hq/giphy.gif


Monsieur,

Je suis venu vous délivrer une sommation de ne pas donner.

Vous pouvez, en revanche, vendre comme un gros crevard.

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Oh c'est Vendredi , c'est bundle. I'm ready! 
> 
> https://media.giphy.com/media/eiwhyYQxUR4hq/giphy.gif


Est ce que tu as ton bloc note de prêt pour ta liste?

----------


## Marcarino

> Monsieur,
> 
> Je suis venu vous délivrer une sommation de ne pas donner.
> 
> Vous pouvez, en revanche, vendre comme un gros crevard.


Je suis Marcarino et j'approuve ce message!

----------


## velociraptor

La je crois que c'est mon dernier mois d’abondamment  ::unsure::

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Apparement ca a fuité y'a une demi heure:

December Bundle:

Mega Men Legacy Collection
Zombie Army Trilogy
Immortal Redneck
Purrfect Date
+
Seven: Days long gone
Neuro Voider

January Unlocks:

Wizard of Legend
Just Cause 3 XXL Edition
Project Cars 2

----------


## Franky Mikey

Il a l'air bien le jeu de ouatures non ?

Joker sur les jeux de décembre.

----------


## Baalim

Là, j'ai pas le choix, il faut vraiment que je mette en pause. Mois prochain. Bien évidemment, je viens juste de project cars 2  :Emo: 

True story :  je venais justement d'échanger Immortal Redneck et  d'acheter neurovoider  :Facepalm:

----------


## Oldnoobie

Non. Moins que le 1...du coup je me tâte à encore ne pas prendre le monthly, depuis le rachat je suis de plus en plus déçu...

----------


## bbd

Incroyable, je vais enfin enlever la pause de mon abonnement  ::o:

----------


## Baalim

> Non. Moins que le 1...du coup je me tâte à encore ne pas prendre le monthly, depuis le rachat je suis de plus en plus déçu...


A nuancer pour ceux qui possédent un casque de réalité virtuelle. Il a l'air mieux foutu de ce point de vue.

----------


## Clydopathe

Ce monthly de la honte...

----------


## velociraptor

Incroyable, je vais enfin me désabonner   :Drum:

----------


## Baalim

> Ce monthly de la honte...


 Je veux bien qu'on soit tous expert CPC et de mauvaise foi mais il faudra m'expliquer ce qu'il y a de honteux au regard du coût relativement modeste du bundle

----------


## Clydopathe

Le fait qu'ils m'aient un pause sans prévenir surtout et que je viens de le voir  ::(: . Le seul jeu interressant Neurovoider, je l'ai déjà, le reste, je donne à qui le veux.

----------


## Shapa

Assez content pour ma part, j'ai 0 des jeux de ce mois ci et du prochain. Certains ne m'intéressent pas, ça fera des cadeaux sympa et justement je voulais bien tester JC3. Et je suis d'accord avec Baalim pour le coup.

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Franchement, y'a eu pire. Deja rien que les early unlock pour 12$ ca valait le coup.

----------


## Harvester

Pour Cities Skylines c'est une clé pour jeu + DLC ?

----------


## Baalim

> Pour Cities Skylines c'est une clé pour jeu + DLC ?


De mémoire, une seule clé

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Une seule, j'avais essayé de savoir pour trader le DLC mais ils sont liés.

----------


## Graine

Y a company of Heroes 2 offert sur steam.

----------


## velociraptor

Ouhaaa ! Cool ! tu veux encore plus de brillant ?

----------


## Harvester

Merci les affreux !

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Je veux bien qu'on soit tous expert CPC et de mauvaise foi mais il faudra m'expliquer ce qu'il y a de honteux au regard du coût relativement modeste du bundle


Perso je trouve que les jeux proposés sont de plus en plus vieux ou sorti d'un cul que personne ne connaît. Tu prends les Zombie Nazis, il a été tellement soldé que si tu suis un peu les bons plans tu l'as forcément déjà. Pareil pour Skyline de base ou Sniper Elite.
Just Cause 3 est sorti il y a 3 ans et il a été hypersoldé depuis un an, genre 5 balles. Si le jeu te faisait même vaguement lever un sourcil, tu l'as déjà. A ce rythme là, soit je me prive d'acheter les jeux qui me plaise pendant 3-4 ans pour être sûr de les voir en monthly, ce qui est invivable, soit je vais me retrouver à prendre des bundles pour la part de jeux que je n'ai pas, et multiplier les doublons. Là typiquement j'ai déjà JC3xxxl, je voudrais bien PCars2 à bas prix mais je ne l'ai jamais pris car déjà peu touché le 1, et le troisième early unlock est une sorte de zelda-like 2D pixellisé. En gros si je lâche 10 boules c'est sur la seule fois du controversé PC2... ça passe pas, dans mon cas personnel.

Après je dis pas que c'est de la merde, c'est pas cher pour des titres intéressants mais les AAA sont trop vieux, trop déjà-soldés, on tape parfois dans du fond de panier.

----------


## Paradox

> La mode du MOBA me manque, au moins ça n'envahissait pas tous les putains de jeux multijoueurs.


Par contre, leur modele economique, oui.  :Emo: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Non. Moins que le 1...du coup je me tâte à encore ne pas prendre le monthly, depuis le rachat je suis de plus en plus déçu...


Le rachat ?

----------


## Eradan

Par IGN si je ne me trompe.

----------


## Galgu

C'est ici qu'on se parle concernant les jeux du monthly que vous avez déjà ?  ::siffle:: 

Immortal Redneck est dans ma wishlist  ::ninja::  hésitez pas à me contacter  ::):

----------


## Maalak

Bon, ben moi ça me va cette fois parce que je n'avais rien de ce qui est proposé.  ::):

----------


## JulLeBarge

Moi c'est JC3 qui m'intéresse, si jamais quelqu'un l'a en trop  ::ninja::

----------


## Flad

> Le fait qu'ils m'aient un pause sans prévenir surtout et que je viens de le voir . Le seul jeu interressant Neurovoider, je l'ai déjà, le reste, je donne à qui le veux.


Je suis preneur du zombie army machin si possible  :Mellow2:

----------


## Shapa

> C'est ici qu'on se parle concernant les jeux du monthly que vous avez déjà ? 
> 
> Immortal Redneck est dans ma wishlist  hésitez pas à me contacter





> Moi c'est JC3 qui m'intéresse, si jamais quelqu'un l'a en trop





> Je suis preneur du zombie army machin si possible


Bon que Flad ne soit pas une flêche, c'est de notoriété publique, les autres:

----------


## Baalim

Un nouveau remut bundle en préco. humm, je sais pas.
https://groupees.com/remutexx4


Earth's dawn, le jeu qui voulait être un jeu vanilla ware, à 7$
https://www.lbostore.com/game2.php?id=2672

----------


## Baalim

Shenzhen I/O à 6.77 €
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games/shenzhen-io/

Guns, gore & cannoli 2 à 7.87 €
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games...-cannoli-2-pc/

----------


## velociraptor

Cela revient à 7.5€/mois, à e prix la plus la peine de revendre un rein... voir ma signature pour le lien.

----------


## Ruvon

Il y a une private joke avec les signatures ? Parce que les vôtres n'apparaissent pas alors que je vois celle de Baalim  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> Il y a une private joke avec les signatures ? Parce que les vôtres n'apparaissent pas alors que je vois celle de Baalim


Ah, vite, c'est le moment de mettre un lien d'affiliation pendant que la concurrence est out et que Shapa regarde ailleurs !  ::ninja::

----------


## odji

Retour de l'abo annuel a hb monthly 90e/ 99$ pour les nouveaux ET ancien abonnés...voir ma signature pour le lien  :;): 


edit: j'avais posté avec le tel, la ca a l'air de marcher..

----------


## Oldnoobie

Et on traite de crevards les mecs qui s'échangent des jeux du bundle, et ben y a vraiment des Zola qui se trompent de J'accuse...

----------


## odji

Oldnoobie, en vrai une seule personne a cliquer sur mon lien, depuis le temps que je suis la, ca reste plus de la joke qu'autre chose.

----------


## FB74

> Et on traite de crevards les mecs qui s'échangent des jeux du bundle, et ben y a vraiment des Zola qui se trompent de J'accuse...
> 
> http://eurocles.com/data/litterature...ile%20zola.jpg


Zola voulait aussi la destruction de la Tour Eiffel après l'exposition universelle, hein ?  :Tap: 


[/ aucun rapport, mais je voulais que ce soit dit  ::trollface::  ]

----------


## Shapa

Et je traite de crevard tout le monde. Baalim je t'ai a l'oeil.

----------


## Baalim

> Et je traite de crevard tout le monde. Baalim je t'ai a l'oeil.


J'ai rien fait !
Ah, si, je suis en train de trader just cause 3 sur steam  :Facepalm:

----------


## FB74

> Et je traite de crevard tout le monde. Baalim je t'ai a l'oeil.


Baalim aurait vendu ses parents aux allemands.  :Cell: 


(Et avec la livraison gratuite en 48h00.  ::trollface::  )

----------


## Baalim

> Baalim aurait vendu ses parents aux allemands. 
> 
> 
> (Et avec la livraison gratuite en 48h00.  )


Ah non, ils étaient encore un peu jeunes pour ça. Et mon grand père était un peu dans l'autre camps  ::siffle::

----------


## Jughurta

Pas mal d'ajiouts chez PlayAsia avec des historical low :

*Renowned Explorers: International Society*  à 3.49€
*The Dwarves* à 3.49€
*Sudden Strike 4* à 4.56€

----------


## Baalim

Prix cadeau : Far cry 4 à 7 €
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/far-...wnload--2626-1

----------


## Mamadou

> Ah, vite, c'est le moment de mettre un lien d'affiliation pendant que la concurrence est out et que Shapa regarde ailleurs !


D'ailleurs il manque une lettre en gras dans ta signature. C'est extrêmement perturbant.

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Prix cadeau : Far cry 4 à 7 €
> https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/far-...wnload--2626-1


ça vaut le coup pour quelqu'un qui n'a même pas fini le 3 ? ou je reste sur le 3 ?

----------


## Herr Peter

> ça vaut le coup pour quelqu'un qui n'a même pas fini le 3 ? ou je reste sur le 3 ?


La grande valeur ajoutée du 4, hormis l'ambiance montagneuse que je trouve plus immersive, c'est surtout le fait de pouvoir enfin bouger les cadavres lors des phases d'infiltration. Ça a l'air de rien dit comme ça, mais pour moi c'est clairement un truc qui manquait cruellement avant.

----------


## Marmottas

> Zola voulait aussi la destruction de la Tour Eiffel après l'exposition universelle, hein ?


Cette TourEiffelite annoncait l'arcdetriomphite de la semaine dernière !

Gorgon et Émile étaient des gilets jaunes !

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Pour quelqu'un qui n'aurait jamais joué à ça avant (et donc pas d'effet nostalgie), vous conseilleriez *Katamari Damacy REROLL*
https://store.steampowered.com/app/8...Damacy_REROLL/
?

Edit: et s'il faut un bon plan, il est moins cher ailleurs.  ::P:

----------


## Baalim

Dark rose valkyrie à 3.74€ hors réduction vip
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/dark-rose-valkyrie

----------


## Orkestra

> Pour quelqu'un qui n'aurait jamais joué à ça avant (et donc pas d'effet nostalgie), vous conseilleriez *Katamari Damacy REROLL*
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/8...Damacy_REROLL/
> ?
> 
> Edit: et s'il faut un bon plan, il est moins cher ailleurs.


J'ai écrit ça il y a deux jours :




> Merci pour l'info ! J'avais tellement aimé We Love Katamari que je vais peut-être me laisser tenter.
> J'ai lu pas mal d'avis sur des forums américains de personnes qui préfèrent Katamari Damacy à sa suite (mais j'ai surtout l'impression que les gens préfèrent celui par lequel ils ont découvert la série).
> Si c'est aussi bien que We Love Katamari en tous cas c'est une ambiance complètement barrée, une OST du même tonneau et un gameplay bizarrement entraînant. Pour peu qu'on accroche au concept c'est vraiment un jeu excellent !


Alors je n'ai pas relancé un Katamari depuis _We Love Katamari_, et je n'ai pas fait _Katamari Damacy_, donc mon avis vaut ce qu'il vaut.

Pour ce qui est de la nostalgie : à part pour les graphismes qui accusent peut-être un peu leur âge (malgré le remaster), au niveau du gameplay c'est tellement à part que ça n'a à ma connaissance jamais été copié (et donc jamais "dépassé"). Le seul truc vaguement ressemblant à ma connaissance c'est Donut County sorti récemment mais ça reste tout de même très différents (2D notamment) et à mon avis bien moins bon.

De ce dont je me souviens au niveau du gameplay c'est que c'est parfois un peu répétitif (et à priori un peu plus dans Katamari Damacy que dans sa suite malheureusement) mais que les situations varient finalement assez pour que ça reste chouette. Il y a vraiment un truc extrêmement satisfaisant à obtenir un Katamari le plus gros possible et dans les changements d'échelle (commencer avec un katamari minuscule à ramasser des pièces de monnaies pour finir par absorber des grattes-ciels et godzilla). Encore une fois, j'ai l'impression que c'est un peu moins vrai dans ce premier opus (mais sans y avoir joué...)

Attention, à priori ça se joue avec une manette et deux sticks analogiques, je ne sais pas s'ils ont adapté ça aux périphériques de base d'un PC...

Ensuite il faut clairement accrocher au côté barré du soft: ça crie "JAPON!" de partout, il faut aimer l'humour absurde mais c'est toujours gentillet (pas de délire écolières en petites culottes quoi). L'OST colle parfaitement à l'ambiance et est sans équivalent à ma connaissance, c'est vraiment bizarre mais ça colle un grand sourire durant toute la partie.

Je vais clairement craquer à un moment personnellement, mais là je n'ai vraiment pas le temps d'y jouer donc ça attendra certainement un peu.

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Merci pour tout ce détail !!!  ::): 
Ça me tente vraiment bien du coup. Mais je vais faire comme toi et attendre un petit peu aussi.

----------


## odji

https://www.chrono.gg/shop

promo sur les jeux contre piecettes  :;): 


edit: un peu rien a voir mais je me posais la question du nombre possible d'abonnés au monthly il y a peu, la reponse ici:

With *450,000 subscribers* and counting, Humble Monthly has created a new kind of buying club. By pooling our money, we're able to work directly with developers to bring you awesome games for a great deal every month. 
https://www.humblebundle.com/monthly

On va dire a 10-11$ par client avec les promos, ca leur fait un beau budget chaque mois pour trouver des titres deja rentabilisés mais qui passent bien  :;):

----------


## Gorillaz

Et sinon, la question que tout le monde se pose : c'est combien 1 an de Baalim ? Livré en version goatee GOTY ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Paradox

> Et sinon, la question que tout le monde se pose : c'est combien 1 an de Baalim ? Livré en version goatee GOTY ?


Moins cher que la femme de Clydopathe, en tout cas.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Maalak

> Moins cher que la femme de Clydopathe, en tout cas.


Tu sous-entend quoi sur sa femme par là ?  :tired:

----------


## Kulfy

> Le seul truc vaguement ressemblant à ma connaissance c'est Donut County sorti récemment mais ça reste tout de même très différents (2D notamment) et à mon avis bien moins bon.


Il y a eu également The Wonderful End of the World sur PC.
Par contre, c'était pas incroyable, je te conseille de rester sur l'original.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Tu sous-entend quoi sur sa femme par là ?


Il y a eu des révélations sur le mumble du KLJV jeudi soir, si t'as 25k€ qui traînent il paraît que ça vaut le coup  ::trollface::

----------


## Gorth_le_Barbare

Quelqu'un sait si pour le Just Cause 3 du monthly les clés des DLC sont séparées de celle du jeu ?

----------


## Baalim

> Quelqu'un sait si pour le Just Cause 3 du monthly les clés des DLC sont séparées de celle du jeu ?


Déjà répondu ici même : une clé unique

----------


## Gorth_le_Barbare

> Déjà répondu ici même : une clé unique


Oups, pas vu. Merci.

----------


## Flad

> Déjà répondu ici même : une clé unique


C'est pas une raison pour pas être aimable.

----------


## Olima

C'est pas qu'il est désagréable, c'est juste que Baalim est très concerné par la lutte contre le flood sur le forum.

----------


## Clydopathe

> Il y a eu des révélations sur le mumble du KLJV jeudi soir, si t'as 25k€ qui traînent il paraît que ça vaut le coup


Hahaha, je croyais que ce qu'il se passait sur le kljv y restait.

----------


## Flad

> Hahaha, je croyais que ce qu'il se passait sur le kljv y restait.


Comme disait Jésus sur sa croix "avant je croyais, maintenant je suis fixé".

----------


## Baalim

> C'est pas une raison pour pas être aimable.


Ouais bon, j'étais sûr d'avoir mis un smiley mais j'étais un peu sur le quai et sous la flotte.
Chuis super sympa. Fais pas chier  :tired:

----------


## Gorillaz

En fait, Flad et Baalim ça me fait penser aux duos "contraires", genre Indiana Jones et Marion Ravenwood  ::lol:: 
On sait très bien ce qu'il se passe à la fin  ::trollface::

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Hahaha, je croyais que ce qu'il se passait sur le kljv y restait.


Ben non, regarde Flad : passé au KLJV, il y est pas resté bien longtemps.  ::siffle::

----------


## Flad

> En fait, Flad et Baalim ça me fait penser aux duos "contraires", genre Indiana Jones et Marion Ravenwood 
> On sait très bien ce qu'il se passe à la fin


Les nazis perdent ?

----------


## Valenco

> Les nazis perdent ?


Non, ils couchent ensemble.

----------


## Baalim

> Non, ils couchent ensemble.


Ce spoiler  ::O:

----------


## Hyeud

Les nazis couchent ensemble avec Indiana Jones ?  :Pouah:

----------


## Paradox

> Tu sous-entend quoi sur sa femme par là ?


Aucun sous-entendu : elle a propose une fellation a 25kEUR durant l'epreuve de jeudi dernier.

Je suis sur que Baalim te fait ca et plus encore pour une caisse de jeux Atari.  ::ninja::

----------


## Harvester

> Aucun sous-entendu : elle a propose une fellation a 25kEUR durant l'epreuve de jeudi dernier.
> 
> Je suis sur que Baalim te fait ca et plus encore pour une caisse de jeux Atari.


Pour la photo d'une caisse de jeux Atari.

----------


## Paradox

> Hahaha, je croyais que ce qu'il se passait sur le kljv y restait.


Rien n'est arrive pourtant.  ::ninja:: 

Ou alors, j'ai trop pris de calmants et je ne sais pas pourquoi mon compte indique toujours le meme montant.  ::P: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Pour la photo d'une caisse de jeux Atari.


La photo d'une cartouche de jeu E.T. sur Atari enfouie au Nouveau-Mexique.

----------


## Baalim

> Aucun sous-entendu : elle a propose une fellation a 25kEUR durant l'epreuve de jeudi dernier.
> 
> Je suis sur que Baalim te fait ca et plus encore pour une caisse de jeux Atari.


T'as pas peur de te prendre une action en diffamation. Heureusement qu'il n'y a ni avocat ni juriste dans les parages  ::trollface::

----------


## Flad

Bordel mais qui voudrait une fée de Baalim ?  :Gerbe:

----------


## Harvester

> t'as pas peur de te prendre une action en diffamation. Heureusement qu'il n'y a ni vrai avocat ni juriste dans les parages


ftfy

----------


## Paradox

> T'as pas peur de te prendre une action en diffamation. Heureusement qu'il n'y a ni avocat ni juriste dans les parages


Je sais de/a qui je parle aussi : si je tombe pour diffamation, tu tombes encores plus bas.  ::trollface:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Bordel mais qui voudrait une fée de Baalim ?


Apparemment, le topic te designe comme premier beneficiaire.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Dites, c'est en train de tomber bien bas dans le graveleux et dans le personnel.

----------


## Marmottas

> Pour la photo d'une caisse de jeux Atari.


Cela existe un jeu Atari ?

----------


## Harvester

> Cela existe un jeu Atari ?


Oui,c'est comme un jeu amiga mais en mieux.

----------


## Marmottas

> Oui,c'est comme un jeu amiga mais en mieux.


De ce genre là ?  ::P: 



(Y a pas à dire, une vraie bonne " guerre ", ça remonte tous les sujets...)
(Et puis, j'avais mis une majuscule à Atari, moi !  ::P: )

----------


## odji

conan exiles offert sur le Epic store:

https://www.epicgames.com/store/en-U...an-exiles/home

----------


## JulLeBarge

non apparemment c'est juste le dev kit:




> From the looks of it, this is only the dev kit for Conan Exiles. Both Epic and Funcom did not clarify on the store page whether this was only the Unreal Engine 4 dev kit or not (which is a bit misleading if you ask us). After downloading it, we can confirm that it’s only the dev kit.

----------


## Jughurta

C'est Super Meat Boy le 2ème jeu de décembre offert à partir du 28/12 et Subnautica le 1er offert à partir du 14/12.

----------


## scritche

> conan exiles offert sur le Epic store:
> 
> https://www.epicgames.com/store/en-U...an-exiles/home


Et leur site est franchement à la ramasse. J'ai attendu 24 heures mes derniers codes de connexions, il est parfois tout simplement impossible de se connecter, options introuvables...


Ha tiens, je viens de me connecter sur le launcher sans même qu'on me demande ces fameux codes envoyés par mails...

----------


## Baalim

> Dites, c'est en train de tomber bien bas dans le graveleux et dans le personnel.


Ah ça, quand on a affaire à de gros méprisables  ::siffle:: 

Hitman 2 gold edition à 56.5€ avec le code FANATICAL10
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/hitman-2-gold-edition

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Hahaha, je croyais que ce qu'il se passait sur le kljv y restait.


Ah mais j'avais pas précisé à quoi pouvaient servir les 25000  ::P:

----------


## odji

raw fury bundle chez BS  des titres deja passé en bundle, mais de bons titres.. (mais un peu cheros, bon bref...)

----------


## sousoupou

Valkyria Chronicles à 5,75 € avec le voucher FANATICAL10

----------


## leboz

Hellblade: Senua's Sacrifice  
13.45€ Lowest a priori + 0.65€ en cagnotte

----------


## Harvester

> De ce genre là ? 
> 
> http://retroshowcase.com/images/comp...Amiga/28/8.jpg
> 
> (Y a pas à dire, une vraie bonne " guerre ", ça remonte tous les sujets...)
> (Et puis, j'avais mis une majuscule à Atari, moi ! )


Moi aussi mais je me suis ravisé  ::ninja::

----------


## Paradox

> Dites, c'est en train de tomber bien bas dans le graveleux et dans le personnel.


Il ne t'en faut pas beaucoup. Surtout pour une miss CPCGifts.

Sinon, tu peux toujours ramener le topic dans le droit chemin et la bienpensance avec un bon plan.

Shadow of War Definitive Edition a 12.49EUR pendant les prochaines 24h : https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...nitive-edition.

----------


## Baalim

-30 % sur tout le magasin Origin (sauf pour les multiples exceptions signalées  ::trollface::  ) avec le code SAVE30

https://www.origin.com/fra/fr-fr/store

Pas mal de promos chez les indépendants chez humble.



Battle royale tycoon
Ouais, fallait y penser  ::wacko:: 
https://store.steampowered.com/app/8...Royale_Tycoon/

----------


## Baalim

Un bundle tutures (et recyclage) chez Fanatical :
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...-racing-bundle

----------


## Oldnoobie

Le bundle avec la jaquette d'insane2... pourquoi pas Screamer Rally, lol.

----------


## Baalim

> Le bundle avec la jaquette d'insane2... pourquoi pas Screamer Rally, lol.


Cela dit et pour l'avoir relancé récemment, Insane 2 vieillit plutôt bien.

Ce n'est clairement pas le cas pour tous (nan, je ne pense pas du tout à mashed).

EDIT : ah ? ignition est en vente sur steam. J'y rejouerais bien.


Un bon d'achat de 3 €uros sur amazon sous conditions (pas besoin de passer dans un tunnel) :

https://www.amazon.fr/b/?node=16055505031

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Il ne t'en faut pas beaucoup. Surtout pour une miss CPCGifts.
> 
> Sinon, tu peux toujours ramener le topic dans le droit chemin et la bienpensance avec un bon plan.


Il n'est pas question de bien-pensance (concept assez flou au demeurant, et à géométrie très variable), mais simplement d'élégance et de respect. Deux choses qui contribuent à rendre cette communauté en ligne chère à mon cœur, et qui manquent à beaucoup d'autres. Mais l'essentiel a été dit, j'arrête là mon quart d'heure _fun police_.

Quant aux bons plans, je laisse ça aux experts, je suis plutôt consommateur. Signalons toutefois l'excellent *Everspace* à 7,55€ (-73%) sur Humble, très proche de son meilleur prix historique.

----------


## FB74

Je rappelle que dans 2 semaines c'est Noël.  ::): 

Il est encore temps d'envoyer vos listes de souhaits au petit Papa Baalim.  :;):

----------


## Clear_strelok

Je sais pas ce qu'il en est de la bienpensance, mais le respect lui est définitivement mort, car personne n'a mentionné que : 

Panzer Dragoon Orta est à moitié prix (Donc 5 euros) pour ceux qui possèdent le Live GoldCe qui n'est pas forcément très intéressant jusqu'à ce qu'on se rende compte que l'abonnement Gold est proposé pendant encore une semaine à 8 euros pour 3 mois (Au lieu de 20).Et qu'avec cet abonnement Gold c'est Mercenaries qui sera offert dès le 16 décembre.

Ce qui revient à obtenir Panzer Dragoon (ACHETEZ) et Mercenaries à quelques -40% avec en prime un abonnement Gold de trois mois "gratos" et tous les jeux Xbox 360 qui seront offerts avec (il y a deux à trois jeux Xbox One qui sont "offerts" par mois mais j'ai cru comprendre qu'ils nécessitaient un abonnement Gold actif pour être lancé, ce qui n'est pas le cas avec les jeux de la 360 et je présume de la première Xbox).

Maintenant on jette ses billets sur l'écran pour financer les remakes de Panzer Dragoon Orta et Saga svp.

----------


## lustucuit

> EDIT : ah ? ignition est en vente sur steam. J'y rejouerais bien.


Fun Tracks !  ::lol:: 

Je l'avais acheté mais jamais lancé, à voir si il n'y a pas trop de bugs

----------


## Baalim

> Je sais pas ce qu'il en est de la bienpensance, mais le respect lui est définitivement mort, car personne n'a mentionné que : 
> 
> Panzer Dragoon Orta est à moitié prix (Donc 5 euros) pour ceux qui possèdent le Live GoldCe qui n'est pas forcément très intéressant jusqu'à ce qu'on se rende compte que l'abonnement Gold est proposé pendant encore une semaine à 8 euros pour 3 mois (Au lieu de 20).Et qu'avec cet abonnement Gold c'est Mercenaries qui sera offert dès le 16 décembre.
> 
> Ce qui revient à obtenir Panzer Dragoon (ACHETEZ) et Mercenaries à quelques -40% avec en prime un abonnement Gold de trois mois "gratos" et tous les jeux Xbox 360 qui seront offerts avec (il y a deux à trois jeux Xbox One qui sont "offerts" par mois mais j'ai cru comprendre qu'ils nécessitaient un abonnement Gold actif pour être lancé, ce qui n'est pas le cas avec les jeux de la 360 et je présume de la première Xbox).
> 
> Maintenant on jette ses billets sur l'écran pour financer les remakes de Panzer Dragoon Orta et Saga svp.


Perso, c'est plutôt panzer saga rpg que j'aimerais bien voir réapparaître. A l'époque, le tirage avait été ridicule et je n'avais jamais pu mettre la main sur un exemplaire à prix raisonnable.

----------


## BenRicard

Je ne crois pas avoir vu passé donc Deep Rock Galactic à 15 boules chez Humble

----------


## Baalim

Street fighter V à 8€
https://store.steampowered.com/app/3...eet_Fighter_V/

Des packs crédit (portefeuille) + jeux mystérieux ou des pack 5 jeux pour 5€
https://www.greenmangaming.com/credit-plus/
https://www.greenmangaming.com/mix-n-match/

----------


## Wolverine

> Des packs crédit (portefeuille) + jeux mystérieux ou des pack 5 jeux pour 5€
> https://www.greenmangaming.com/credit-plus/
> https://www.greenmangaming.com/mix-n-match/


A noter qu'apparemment on peut prendre plusieurs fois le même jeu, genre 5 Insurgency pour 5€.

----------


## Gorillaz

Je dirais que c'est un plutôt bon plan : Prey + DLC Mooncrash à 20 boules

----------


## cooly08

> Je dirais que c'est un plutôt bon plan : Prey + DLC Mooncrash à 20 boules


Même à 100€ c'est un bon plan. Ce jeu.  :Bave:

----------


## sticky-fingers

> Même à 100€ c'est un bon plan. Ce jeu.


Doit-on rappeler que cette même personne "_joue_" à NMS ?  ::siffle::

----------


## Maalak

> Je sais pas ce qu'il en est de la bienpensance, mais le respect lui est définitivement mort, car personne n'a mentionné que : ...


C'est pas le topic des bons plans console, ici.  :;): 

Mais sinon, je veux bien suivre pour un remaster ou une suite à PDO.  ::):

----------


## Baalim

Beholder 2 à 7 €
https://www.play-asia.com/beholder-2/13/70cg31

Le prochain Jagged alliance à 12.5 €
https://www.play-asia.com/jagged-all...rage/13/70canv


Wuut, Kenshi est enfin sorti en version 1.0 ?  ::O: 
J'aurais jamais cru voir ce jour arriver

https://steamcommunity.com/games/233...54501414595385

----------


## Clear_strelok

> C'est pas le topic des bons plans console, ici. 
> 
> Mais sinon, je veux bien suivre pour un remaster ou une suite à PDO.


On en a déjà parlé !

----------


## Ouamdu

> Doit-on rappeler que cette même personne "_joue_" à NMS ?


Je joue pas à NMS mais je suis d'accord avec cooly08 : Prey c'est de la bombasse de malade. Son DLC du bonheur en barres.

----------


## Kohtsaro

Il est bien le humblebundle en cours pour faire quelques vidéos par ci par là ?

https://www.humblebundle.com/softwar...-more-software

----------


## trex

> Il est bien le humblebundle en cours pour faire quelques vidéos par ci par là ?
> 
> https://www.humblebundle.com/softwar...-more-software


https://www.blackmagicdesign.com/fr/...avinciresolve/ _Gratuit_.

----------


## (Douysteam)VINO

> Il est bien le humblebundle en cours pour faire quelques vidéos par ci par là ?
> 
> https://www.humblebundle.com/softwar...-more-software


C'est aussi la question que je me pose car payer 21€ un logiciel qui en vaut 400 ca peut le faire
Mais je ne connais que movie maker et mes montages se résume à couper et enchainer les vidéos gopro de vtt

----------


## Baalim

Hump day bundle avec glass masquerade et.... Dino d day, cook serve delicious et car mechanic sim15 ??

 Aurais-je mis la main sur une machine à remonter le temps ?

https://www.indiegala.com/hump-day-65-steam-bundle

----------


## odji

otaku bundle 37, ya meme des boobies

----------


## odji

lootbox bundle mystere de noel chez bundlestar, on est pas un 7.5e pres..

----------


## Baalim

> lootbox bundle mystere de noel chez bundlestar, on est pas un 7.5e pres..


Ah, je venais justement en parler !

----------


## odji

> Ah, je venais justement en parler !


tu as gagné quoi a cette loterie?

----------


## Clipper LA

Ce n'est pas vraiment mon genre de jouer à ces pièges à cons...Mais étant déjà dans l'esprit des fêtes, je me suis donc pris un Mystery Bundle chez Fanatical et voilà ce que j'ai récolté:

- Frozen Synapse Prime
- Fahrenheit Indigo Prophecy Remastered
- AER Memories Old
- Duke of Alpha Centauri
- Star Wars Jedi Khight II Jedi Outcast
- Layers of Fear
- FIVE Guardians of David
- Pixel Junk Monster Ultimate
- johnsgame
-Cybercube

Avec en prime un coupon de -15% valable jusqu'au 31.12...Et je ne suis pas vraiment chanceux sur ce genre de loterie.

----------


## madgic

FALLOUT 76 (déjà) à -33% sur Humble Bundle (-40% pour les abonnés au monthly)

----------


## cooly08

> Doit-on rappeler que cette même personne "_joue_" à NMS ?


Oui.  :Cigare:

----------


## Baalim

> FALLOUT 76 (déjà) à -33% sur Humble Bundle (-40% pour les abonnés au monthly)


A noter qu'il est moins cher chez GMG (VAULT76) et ches play asia

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> tu as gagné quoi a cette loterie?


Cette fois, j'ai passé mon tour  ::ninja::

----------


## velociraptor

Mais qui va l'acheter ce FAIL 76 ?

----------


## eeepc35

j'arrete les achats, je me suis pris le 12Mois Humble Monthly à 85E. Après faut serrer les fesses pendant un an pour eviter les jeux deja dispos et les daubes.

----------


## Diwydiant

> Il est bien le humblebundle en cours pour faire quelques vidéos par ci par là ?
> 
> https://www.humblebundle.com/softwar...-more-software





> https://www.blackmagicdesign.com/fr/...avinciresolve/ _Gratuit_.


Je plussoie le dino : je fais quelques montages avec les amis ou avec mes élèves, et *Resolve* fait le boulot tranquilou-bilou, sans prise de tête, pour pas un rond   ::): 
Bon, ce n'est pas du Spielberg, mais franchement, je suis vraiment satisfait de ce logiciel  ::):  Et l'export se fait vraiment hyper facilement, ce qui ne gache rien   :;):

----------


## Florian L

Darkest Dungeon (Steam) proche de son HL à 6.89 € ALD de 22.99€ chez HB
Il date de 2016, évaluations très positives. Il doit surement être connu :D

DLC gratuit amenant un nouveau perso sur Steam : Darkest Dungeon The Musketeer (C'est peut-être permanent, j'en sais rien).

----------


## sticky-fingers

> Je joue pas à NMS mais je suis d'accord avec cooly08 : Prey c'est de la bombasse de malade. Son DLC du bonheur en barres.


je dis ça car je l'ai tellement voulu ce Prey, et que j'ai tellement été déçu  :Emo: 




> Oui.


Un jour il sera fini et il sera bien  ::trollface::

----------


## Oldnoobie

Respectez-vous, arrêtez d'acheter des lootboxes.

----------


## Baalim

> Respectez-vous, arrêtez d'acheter des lootboxes.


C'est vrai, merde, bande de veaux, arrêtez d'acheter n'importe quoi les yeux fermés !  :Boom: 

Oh, tiens, une nouvelle préco groupees !  :Bave: 

https://groupees.com/hh5

----------


## cooly08

:^_^:

----------


## Baalim

Mass effect andromeda 8$
https://www.amazon.com/Mass-Effect-A.../dp/B01H0LFT5W

Ça fait déjà un moment mais le dlc horizon d'elite dangerous est soldé à 6€

En règle générale, c'est plutôt le traitement réservé à la seule version deluxe qui est d'ailleurs à 12€

https://store.steampowered.com/app/4...s_Season_Pass/

----------


## pesos

Shadow of the Tomb Raider tombe à 26,40€ pour les VIP GMG. 30€ pour la plèbe.

----------


## Fastela

> C'est aussi la question que je me pose car payer 21€ un logiciel qui en vaut 400 ca peut le faire
> Mais je ne connais que movie maker et mes montages se résume à couper et enchainer les vidéos gopro de vtt


J'ai chopé le Humble Bundle avec Vegas Pro 14 il y a un moment, et oui c'est bien pour faire du montage, mais je le conseille pas. L'export vidéo est dégueulasse, et il y a tellement de versions différentes de Vegas qui existent que pour trouver le bon tuto qui va bien tu passes trois heures à regarder 235 vidéos de Kevin qui te chient une intro de 3 minutes pour 25 secondes d'info pourrie.

Je suis passé sur Resolve depuis, c'est à des années lumières de Vegas. Le logiciel a super bien évolué depuis la dernière fois que j'avais testé. L'outil de compositing est tip top, c'est bourré de petites astuces qui sont bien pensées. Quand on passe l'étape "colorimétrie" qui est assez complexe, on a un soft complet, gratuit et super efficace. Je recommande vivement.

----------


## Baalim

Promo de noël chez Viveport et rabais supplémentaires pour les abonnés.
https://www.viveport.com/special-off...iday-discounts

----------


## pesos

Battlefield V à 27€ ($29.99) sur amazon.com !

Achetez c'est du bon  :Bave:

----------


## loki111

Début des soldes d'Hiver dur GoG !
Full Throttle Remastered offert !
Everspace offert au delà de 15 € d'achat !
Il y a aussi des nouveaux jeux sous Connect.

----------


## Baalim

> Début des soldes d'Hiver dur GoG !
> Full Throttle Remastered offert !
> Everspace offert au delà de 15 € d'achat !
> Il y a aussi des nouveaux jeux sous Connect.


Et plusieurs nouveaux jeux gog connect.

----------


## Marcarino

> Et plusieurs nouveaux jeux gog connect.


Et Fantasy General gratuit dès le 1er centime dépensé!
(chez moi Connect ne marche pas... il ne détecte pas mon Shadowrun HK par exemple. Bizarre..)

----------


## MeL

> Et Fantasy General gratuit dès le 1er centime dépensé!
> (chez moi Connect ne marche pas... il ne détecte pas mon Shadowrun HK par exemple. Bizarre..)


Peut-être que ta version Steam n'est pas l'Extended Edition.

----------


## Marcarino

> Peut-être que ta version Steam n'est pas l'Extended Edition.


En fait c'est apparemment le proxy du taf qui faisait merder!

----------


## Magnarrok

> Début des soldes d'Hiver dur GoG !
> Full Throttle Remastered offert !
> Everspace offert au delà de 15 € d'achat !
> Il y a aussi des nouveaux jeux sous Connect.


Cool ! je l'ai jamais fais Full Throttle ça me donnera l'occasion un de ces jours.

----------


## pesos

Je cherche un Wolfenstein 2 pour offrir, et bien-sur il n'est en promo nul part alors qu'il est déjà passé 50 fois à pas cher. Bref, vous sauriez ou trouver ça ? Même en version boite à la limite.

Ou si quelqu'un à une clé en stock qu'il n'utilise pas je veux bien lui racheter...

----------


## Bobbin

Je te conseille d'attendre les soldes Steam de Noël si tu peux.

----------


## Baalim

Si ça intéresse quelqu'un, j'ai reçu un coupon -66 % pour book of demons.

----------


## cooly08

J'ai eu le même il y a quelques minutes.  ::lol::

----------


## Whiskey

> Il est bien le humblebundle en cours pour faire quelques vidéos par ci par là ?
> 
> https://www.humblebundle.com/softwar...-more-software


VEGAS Pro en général est une référence en la matière, on parle bien d'un logiciel pro et non d'un logiciel fait pour faire juste des travaux sommaire sur une video. Oui c'est vraiment un bon plan.




> C'est aussi la question que je me pose car payer 21€ un logiciel qui en vaut 400 ca peut le faire
> Mais je ne connais que movie maker et mes montages se résume à couper et enchainer les vidéos gopro de vtt


VEGAS est souvent en promo sur steam, j'imagine que l'idée est simplement de ce faire une grosse clientèle. C'est clair que pour le prix faut pas hésiter.

Après c'est pas la derniere version mais y a très peu d'évolution entre chaque version.

----------


## pesos

> Je te conseille d'attendre les soldes Steam de Noël si tu peux.


Le problème c'est qu'il faudrait que je trouve ça pour le début de semaine prochaine  ::P:

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Lego The Hobbit offert sur Humble  :;):

----------


## odji

> Lego The Hobbit offert sur Humble


ici exactement:  https://www.humblebundle.com/store/lego-the-hobbit

----------


## Supergounou

Si quelqu'un veut la clé The Hobbit car pas de compte Humble ou juste grosse flemme, j'ai oublié que j'avais déjà le jeu:
2F625-V5B2X-FK27E

----------


## Herr Peter

Hmmm The Crew 2 à 19.79€ sur le HumbleStore, ça pourrait m'intéresser. Le jeu est également gratuit d'accès jusqu'au 16 décembre.

----------


## Baalim

Kof 14 à 13.75€
https://store.steampowered.com/app/5...STEAM_EDITION/

----------


## Baalim

Lucius... III ?  ::O: 
Ils ont raté les cours du soir, au marketing ?

https://store.steampowered.com/app/513290/Lucius_III/


Un bundle android qui a l'air correct (dead age, dead in bermuda, a normal lost phone et 5 autres)
https://groupees.com/steamandroid

1.75 $ en précommande.
*
EDIT : ah, j'avais pas vu Android ET steam*

----------


## Tenebris

Fallout 76 version boite à 24 brousoufs chez la fnuc.
Pensez à rajouter la figurine offerte gratos si vous craquez !

----------


## Ruvon

> Fallout 76 version boite à 24 brousoufs chez la fnuc.
> Pensez à rajouter la figurine offerte gratos si vous craquer !


A ce rythme là, aux prochaines soldes Steam il passe à 5€ avec le sac en nylon offert.

Mais même avec un bâton j'y touche pas.

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Un bundle android qui a l'air correct (dead age, dead in bermuda, a normal lost phone et 5 autres)
> https://groupees.com/steamandroid
> 
> 1.75 $ en précommande.
> *
> EDIT : ah, j'avais pas vu Android ET steam*


On sait c'est quoi les 5 autres jeux ? Et les versions Android, c'est des APK ou des versions Google Play?
EDIT: APK d'après Reddit, je passe du coup :/

----------


## Baalim

> A ce rythme là, aux prochaines soldes Steam il passe à 5€ avec le sac en nylon offert.
> 
> Mais même avec un bâton j'y touche pas.


T'as tort. Ils annoncent un support du 8K ultrawide à base de textures 256x256. Le vrai post apo, c'est pour bientôt

----------


## Tenebris

Le truc c'est qu'on pourrait espérer une sortie Steam de F76, mais depuis qu'ils ont retiré Rage 2 de Steam, ça sent le caca nerveux de Bethesda pour se débarrasser de cette plateforme, donc ça sent le sapin pour l'avoir sur autre chose que leur launcher...

----------


## Baalim

> Le truc c'est qu'on pourrait espérer une sortie Steam de F76, mais depuis qu'ils ont retiré Rage 2 de Steam, ça sent le caca nerveux de Bethesda pour se débarrasser de cette plateforme, donc ça sent le sapin pour l'avoir sur autre chose que leur launcher...


Sérieusement, c'est le truc qui te dérange le plus ?

----------


## Ruvon

> Sérieusement, c'est le truc qui te dérange le plus ?


J'allais répondre la même. Dommage que Bethesda ne s'associe pas avec l'Epic Store pour sortir ses jeux dessus, histoire de rajouter du napalm sur le feu de forêt.

----------


## Tenebris

> Sérieusement, c'est le truc qui te dérange le plus ?


Tu veux dire entre ça et la pelleté de bugs, ratages, foirages? C'est kiff kiff  ::P:  J'appréhende leur launcher au moins autant que l'état du jeu  ::ninja::

----------


## Evilblacksheep

A noter qu'ils offrent non seulement une figurine mais aussi Fallout 4 pendant qu'ils y sont.

----------


## Tenebris

> A noter qu'ils offrent non seulement une figurine mais aussi Fallout 4 pendant qu'ils y sont.


J'ai testé par curiosité soit avec la version de base et la Goty mais ça n'avait pas marché.

----------


## Ruvon

> A noter qu'ils offrent non seulement une figurine mais aussi Fallout 4 pendant qu'ils y sont.


Ah ouais, ils en sont là ?  ::o: 

Mais même, 24€ pour deux jeux pourris et la figurine d'une licence violée, sans moi.

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> J'ai testé par curiosité soit avec la version de base et la Goty mais ça n'avait pas marché.


Ok, je me fiais juste à ce qui avait écris sur la page qui a ete linkée. Ca sentait le désespoir quand meme.

----------


## Stelarc

> A noter qu'ils offrent non seulement une figurine mais aussi Fallout 4 pendant qu'ils y sont.


Sur leur launcher ou sur Steam ? ::P:

----------


## Baalim

Pour vous donner une idée du fiasco je postais le même plan le 5 décembre dernier mais à 50 € ...

https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...Baalim/page114

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Sur leur launcher ou sur Steam ?


Si c'est la version boite et qu'ils n'ont pas changé depuis la sortie du jeu, c'est une clé steam dedans.




> Pour vous donner une idée du fiasco je postais le même plan le 5 décembre dernier mais à 50 € ...
> 
> https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...Baalim/page114


On est bien d'accord, ca sent la panique et le désespoir. Je faisais la blague l'autre jour avec un pote qu'ils vont bientot donner des codes pour Fallout 76 dans les boites de céréales, on n'en est pas loin.

----------


## Baalim

Ils m'ont déjà offert un code fallout VR pour un abonnement chez viveport. Ils n'en sont plus à ça près.

----------


## Ruvon

Comme d'autres, j'ai un coupon -66% pour Book of Demons (ce qui le ramène à 6€) et un -70% pour Darkest Dungeon (soit environ 7€), si ça intéresse quelqu'un...

----------


## Evilblacksheep

La meme que Ruvon pour les coupons, s'ils y a plusieurs interessés.

----------


## Flad

J'ai le coupon pour Book of demons mais je demande : le jeu il est bien ?

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> J'ai le coupon pour Book of demons mais je demande : le jeu il est bien ?


Perso j'attendais la sortie d'EA pour jouer (qui vient enfin d'arriver, d'ou le coupon), mais je crois que c'est Lucretia qui avait bien aimé, tu devrais lui demander en MP  :;):

----------


## acdctabs

Il est valable jusqu'à quand le coupon pour Darkest Dungeon ? Si ça peut se cumuler avec les prochaines soldes ça devient très intéressant.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Il est valable jusqu'à quand le coupon pour Darkest Dungeon ? Si ça peut se cumuler avec les prochaines soldes ça devient très intéressant.


C'est sur Steam ? Si oui, je ne crois pas qu'un bon de réduction soit applicable sur un prix déjà  soldé.

----------


## Ruvon

> C'est sur Steam ? Si oui, je ne crois pas qu'un bon de réduction soit applicable sur un prix déjà  soldé.


Pour Book of Demons ça marche. Actuellement à -20% soit 17,59€ au lieu de 21,99€, si je le mets dans mon panier il passe à 5,98€, donc la réduction de -66% s'applique au prix de 17,59€, avec la réduction de 20%.

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Pour darkest dungeon je sais pas si ca se cumule mais il n'est valide que jusqu'au 18 decembre, donc a moins d'une promo soudaine ce we, on ne pourra pas voir ca.

----------


## acdctabs

Ah non c'est 21 je crois les soldes. Ca aurait été trop beau.

----------


## M.Rick75

> (...) Le vrai post apo, c'est pour bientôt


Le post appeau à pigeons.


(malgré tout, au fond de moi, je sens une part sombre qui a envie d'y jouer, une voix perfide qui me susurre "noooooon mais ââââttends, c'eeeest peut-êtrrrrre paaaas sssssi malll tu saissssssss")

----------


## Galgu

> Un bundle android qui a l'air correct (dead age, dead in bermuda, a normal lost phone et 5 autres)
> https://groupees.com/steamandroid
> 
> 1.75 $ en précommande.
> *
> EDIT : ah, j'avais pas vu Android ET steam*


Premier groupees que je prends, merci !

----------


## bbd

Subnautica est dispo gratuitement sur le epic games store

----------


## Ruvon

Dans les soldes GoG du jour, je conseille fortement Expeditions Vikings qui tombe à 4,49€.

----------


## Gloppy

Trop tôt peut-être pour assurer que c'est un bon plan mais (après des années d'attente) *BELOW* est à *19.79€* (-10%) sur Steam jusqu'au 21 décembre. 

https://store.steampowered.com/app/250680/BELOW/

----------


## velociraptor

> Dans les soldes GoG du jour, je conseille fortement Expeditions Vikings qui tombe à 4,49€.


Ah oui la oui oui !

----------


## Baalim

Promo Bandai chez Wingamestore :
https://www.wingamestore.com/showcase/Bandai-Sale/


Soul Calibur VI à 34.55 € avec le code FANATICAL10
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/soulcalibur-vi

----------


## bbd

Furious Angels et Frost ajoutés sur le coin shop de chrono.gg

----------


## odji

2 jeux sympas sur le chrono store contre piecettes:   Furious Angels et Frost

https://www.chrono.gg/shop


evidemment j'ai juste assez de piecettes pour prendre furious angels... si jamais qqu'un veut trade Frost contre qq petits jeux, me faire signe  ::wub:: 



edit: groupees en precommande d'un build a desura bundle

----------


## KaiN34

Ah mais Bethesda ils veulent déposer le bilan en fait ?  ::w00t::

----------


## Galgu

> Soul Calibur VI à 34.55 € avec le code FANATICAL10
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/soulcalibur-vi


Soul Cal me tente mais steamchart est inquiétant : entre 300 et 650 joueurs par jour c'est pas beaucoup...

https://steamcharts.com/app/544750

----------


## Sandoo

> Subnautica est dispo gratuitement sur le epic games store


oh cool.
Mais histoire de raler un peu, c'est dommage de devoir installer un nouveau launcher ... Entre steam, ubi, origin, gog, ...

----------


## odji

dispo demain chez les paresseux: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bYD4oyyPTOQ

----------


## Kargadum

> Dans les soldes GoG du jour, je conseille fortement Expeditions Vikings qui tombe à 4,49€.


Merci, jamais vu aussi bas depuis que je le surveille (sites gris compris)!  ::wub::

----------


## Marmottas

Indie pandemonium bundle
(Juanito semble vouloir causer aux - forcément - vieux nostalgiques)

----------


## Baalim

> Indie pandemonium bundle
> (Juanito semble vouloir causer aux - forcément - vieux nostalgiques)


Arrrrrrrgh y'a steel empire  ::wub:: 

Juanito est chouette  :;):

----------


## odji

Super Meat Boy et Cut & Run debarque dans le trove

----------


## maxtidus10

> oh cool.
> Mais histoire de raler un peu, c'est dommage de devoir installer un nouveau launcher ... Entre steam, ubi, origin, gog, ...


En même temps si un aussi bon jeu récent est gratuit c'est justement pour faire passer la pillule d'installer le launcher.
Perso si on m'offre des jeux de cettre qualité partout, je veux bien en installer 50 des launchers... et jouer gratos^^

----------


## Baalim

> En même temps si un aussi bon jeu récent est gratuit c'est justement pour faire passer la pillule d'installer le launcher.
> Perso si on m'offre des jeux de cettre qualité partout, je veux bien en installer 50 des launchers... et jouer gratos^^


Et craquer le sur standalone qui arrive sous peu  ::siffle:: 


EDIT : un lazyguys bundle ?  ::O: 

Ça faisait un moment !

http://www.lazyguysbundle.com/

Cela dit, c'était le seul truc notable.

----------


## Oldnoobie

> oh cool.
> Mais histoire de raler un peu, c'est dommage de devoir installer un nouveau launcher ... Entre steam, ubi, origin, gog, ...


T'as plus qu'à faire le lien entre les deux faits pour en tirer une conclusion. Tu y es presque !

----------


## Baalim

Pas en promo mais pas cher, le jeu pourrait intéresser les amateurs de wipeout (surtout les 3 premiers)

https://store.steampowered.com/app/473770/BallisticNG/

----------


## Sandoo

> T'as plus qu'à faire le lien entre les deux faits pour en tirer une conclusion. Tu y es presque !


Ah mais j'ai fais le lien. C'était histoire de raler un peu. 
J'ai pris le jeu et j'ai pas eu le temps d'hésiter :D

----------


## Ruvon

> Ah mais j'ai fais le lien. C'était histoire de raler un peu. 
> J'ai pris le jeu et j'ai pas eu le temps d'hésiter :D


Si tu veux râler sur ce sujet, n'oublie pas le topic Steam et le topic de l'Epic Store  ::trollface::

----------


## Mastaba

Bethesda n'a plus qu'à offrir Fallout 76 afin de promouvoir son launcher.

----------


## Baalim

> Bethesda n'a plus qu'à offrir Fallout 76 afin de promouvoir son launcher.


Et le pire est qu'on l'installera tous si c'est gratos  :Facepalm: 


Shadow of warez definitive edition à 13.5 €
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/m...nitive-edition

Gal Civ III et ses 8 dlc pour 12 €
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...-3-gold-bundle

----------


## Ruvon

> Et le pire est qu'on l'installera tous si c'est gratos


 :^_^:  Jamais de la vie.

----------


## Baalim

> Jamais de la vie.

----------


## Evilblacksheep

J'allais raler que tu postais des licornes non clickables, mais mauvais topic  :Facepalm:

----------


## Baalim

Soit dit en passant pour les amateurs de p&c, *Demetrios* est manifestement présent dans la préco groupees à 2$ en version itch.io
Il est possible qu'une clé steam soit également dans le lot vu que son achat sur itch.io y donne droit

https://groupees.com/


EDIT : J'ai pris BallisticsNG et je dois dire qu'il me plait plus à priori que redout  ::wacko::

----------


## Baalim

J'aime beaucoup le chauvinisme made in Ubi  :tired: 

https://news.ubisoft.com/en-us/artic...-Creed-Odyssey

En gros, vous pouvez obtenir l'excellent AC odyssey après une heure de streaming... si vous êtes américain  :Boom:

----------


## Gordor

Flad, y’a un caractère à la con dans le titre du topic qui fait merder le lien URL dans les mails cpc  ::(:

----------


## jopopoe

C'est la parenthèse je pense. Tous les topics avec des parenthèses dans le titre ont leur url qui ne fonctionnent pas dans les mails cpc.

----------


## Ruvon

Ah mais c'est TOI Gordor qui a demandé à recevoir des emails à chaque post dans ce topic ?  ::o:

----------


## Flad

> J'allais raler que tu postais des licornes


C'eut été bien.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Flad, y’a un caractère à la con dans le titre du topic qui fait merder le lien URL dans les mails cpc


Je modifie ça mon bon Gordounet.

----------


## Baalim

Flad, y'a un thénardier qui fait merder le topic !

----------


## Flad

> Flad, y'a un thénardier qui fait merder le topic !


Le topic tu l'aimes ou te le quittes.

----------


## Gordor

> Ah mais c'est TOI Gordor qui a demandé à recevoir des emails à chaque post dans ce topic ?


Oui ! Comme pour tous les topacs qui m’intéressent  ::): 
Merci Fladounet

----------


## Franky Mikey

J'installe Fallout 76 le jour où ils offrent The Outer Worlds avec.

----------


## cooly08

> J'aime beaucoup le chauvinisme made in Ubi 
> 
> https://news.ubisoft.com/en-us/artic...-Creed-Odyssey
> 
> En gros, vous pouvez obtenir l'excellent AC odyssey après une heure de streaming... si vous êtes américain


C'est parce que le service de streaming, actuellement en test, n'est accessible qu'aux américains. C'est en collaboration avec Google.

----------


## Baalim

Gna gna gna


Les deux baldur's gate pour 6.39 €
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/baldurs-gate-pack

----------


## Throwa

> C'est parce que le service de streaming, actuellement en test, n'est accessible qu'aux américains. C'est en *collaboration* avec Google.


Se plaindre de l'absence de chauvinisme d'Ubisoft alors que la boîte ne fait au final que perpétuer une grande tradition française ::trollface::

----------


## Baalim

> C'est parce que le service de streaming, actuellement en test, n'est accessible qu'aux américains. C'est en collaboration avec Google.


Ouais, je me rappelle avoir vu ça mais ça m’énerve quand même.

----------


## Ruvon

Nouvelle fournée sur GoG :



For The King, Immortal Redneck, Kingdoms and Castles, Herald ou encore Blood and Gold sont donc en promo pour 24h.

----------


## Stelarc

> ne fait au final que perpétuer une grande tradition française


Va te faire enculer. ::o:

----------


## KaiN34

A perso si Bethesda file Fallout 76 gratos (ce qui ne devrait pas tarder  ::trollface:: ) j'installerait avec plaisir leur launcher, bien plus que celui d'Epic avec Subnautica.

----------


## Oldnoobie

Béotien, va !

----------


## Vanloque

Bonsoir les canardés, question qui doit souvent être posée mais bon...   Sur le UBI Shop, si on veut utiliser ses points pour avoir un code -20%, je suppose que c'est non cumulable avec la moindre solde ? Ca serait trop beau hein ?  ::): 

Merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## cooly08

J'ai pu utiliser le code de -20% sur la version ultimate d'Odyssey (en préco) qui était en promo à -5% à ce moment là.
Donc voilà. Je n'en sais pas plus.

----------


## Jughurta

5 jeux à 5 euros chez Greenmangaming, clés limitées en nombre, et c'est bien dommage car plein de jeux sont déjà partis.

----------


## Gorillaz

Braid à 3 boules sur Gog ... J'en craquerais presque  :Emo:

----------


## Gordor

> Braid à 3 boules sur Gog ... J'en craquerais presque


A ce prix tu pouvais craquer ... en 2013

----------


## acdctabs

Il y a quelqu'un qui le filait sur le topic des dons il doit y être encore le Braid (sur steam par contre)

----------


## Vanloque

Le vrai hipster a Braid sur son compte Desura ou encore mieux dans le vieux Launcher pourri de Stardock  :B):

----------


## Baalim

> Le vrai hipster a Braid sur son compte Desura ou encore mieux dans le vieux Launcher pourri de Stardock


Bonne chance pour retrouver rom compte desura. J'ai essayé il y a quelques jours pour déterminer l'époque à laquelle j'avais bien pu acheter kenshi.

----------


## Vanloque

Hahaha ouais y'a moins d'un an il était accessible, là ça semble un vrai enterrement définitif. Heureusement que j'avais téléchargé tout ce que j'avais. Bon par contre DLC les achats qui devraient donner droit à des mises à jour  :;):

----------


## Baalim

Y'a pas à dire, dlc, c'était un bon choix pour un acronyme  ::ninja::

----------


## Vanloque

> J'ai pu utiliser le code de -20% sur la version ultimate d'Odyssey (en préco) qui était en promo à -5% à ce moment là.
> Donc voilà. Je n'en sais pas plus.


Je vais écrire à Mr Guillemot pour lui demander si je peux utiliser mon code -20% pour la préco de Rage2 . C'est un petit malin, il sort un clone éclopé de Rage2 quatre mois à l'avance histoire qu'on craque !




> Y'a pas à dire, dlc, c'était un bon choix pour un acronyme


J'allais écrire que je suis bien soulagé de jamais avoir acheté de jeux sur Desura.
SAUF que je suis allé dans gmail.  ::ninja:: 

Xenonauts Alpha : Wed, 11 Apr 2012
Paranautical Activity	: Thu, 8 Aug 2013
Et d'autres petits jeux à très bas prix que je ne citerai pas.

 ::siffle:: 

Heureusement que j'avais ensuite chopé les clés steam via le menu relou du client Desura....

Jvais finir par y jouer un jour à Xenonauts.

----------


## cooly08

> Je vais écrire à Mr Guillemot pour lui demander si je peux utiliser mon code -20% pour la préco de Rage2 . C'est un petit malin, il sort un clone éclopé de Rage2 quatre mois à l'avance histoire qu'on craque !
> 
> 
> J'allais écrire que je suis bien soulagé de jamais avoir acheté de jeux sur Desura.
> SAUF que je suis allé dans gmail. 
> 
> Xenonauts Alpha : Wed, 11 Apr 2012
> Paranautical Activity	: Thu, 8 Aug 2013
> Et d'autres petits jeux à très bas prix que je ne citerai pas.
> ...


Au pire si tu as plein de points ubi, t'as cas te créer un code -20% car à partir de l'année prochaine (avril je crois) les points qui ont plus de deux ans disparaîtront.

----------


## Vanloque

C'est exactement pour cela. J'ai vérifié je perds CINQ points en avril. Si je peux avoir une réduc sur Odyssey Gold quand il sera un peu soldé....  Ou au pire je vais utiliser le code pour la préco Far Cry 5.2 MadMarx Poney Edition.

Pourquoi je peux pas préco BGE2 même s'il sort en 2021 ?  ::o:

----------


## cooly08

T'auras les points de Far Cry 5.2 Poney Edition et d'Odyssey du coup.  ::trollface::

----------


## Marcarino

> Le vrai hipster a Braid sur son compte Desura ou encore mieux dans le vieux Launcher pourri de Stardock


hahaha effectivement j'ai (j'avais) Braid sur Impulse
@Gorillaz : j'ai un Braid à donner si ça t'intéresse

----------


## M.Rick75

Comment on voit les points Uplay qui vont dégager ? Si on se fait des codes -20%, ils doivent avoir une durée limitée non ?

----------


## Baalim

Au hasard d'une déambulation sur la boutique, je suis tombé sur :
https://store.steampowered.com/app/5...clanid=4095655

Quelqu'un a pu essayer ?

----------


## azack

> Bonsoir les canardés, question qui doit souvent être posée mais bon...   Sur le UBI Shop, si on veut utiliser ses points pour avoir un code -20%, je suppose que c'est non cumulable avec la moindre solde ? Ca serait trop beau hein ?


Oui tu cumules bien le code 20% avec les soldes, pour le BF j'ai pris le dernier assassin en promo et j'ai bien cumulé les 20%  :;): 




> Comment on voit les points Uplay qui vont dégager ? Si on se fait des codes -20%, ils doivent avoir une durée limitée non ?


Les sites Ubi tu te perds.
Pour voir les points et la date d'expiration faut se connecter sur cette page, c'est noté plus bas : https://welcome.club.ubisoft.com/fr-FR/units/

----------


## M.Rick75

> Les sites Ubi tu te perds. (...)
> Pour voir les points et la date d'expiration faut se connecter sur cette page, c'est noté plus bas : https://welcome.club.ubisoft.com/fr-FR/units/


Super !

----------


## M.Rick75

> Les sites Ubi tu te perds. (...)
> Pour voir les points et la date d'expiration faut se connecter sur cette page, c'est noté plus bas : https://welcome.club.ubisoft.com/fr-FR/units/


Super !

----------


## Gorillaz

> hahaha effectivement j'ai (j'avais) Braid sur Impulse
> @Gorillaz : j'ai un Braid à donner si ça t'intéresse


Ben écoute, si personne d'autre n'en veut je suis pas contre ! J'ai quelques clés de côté, je t'enverrai ma liste par MP, échange de bons procédés  :;):

----------


## Gloppy

> Bonsoir les canardés, question qui doit souvent être posée mais bon...   Sur le UBI Shop, si on veut utiliser ses points pour avoir un code -20%, je suppose que c'est non cumulable avec la moindre solde ? Ca serait trop beau hein ? 
> Merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


Il fut un temps où c'était tout à fait possible de cumuler prix soldés et rabais de 20% acheté avec les points Ubi. Mais ça fait super longtemps que je n'ai rien acheté chez eux, j'ignore s'ils ont changé les modalités... Faut tenter...

----------


## cooly08

> Les sites Ubi tu te perds.
> Pour voir les points et la date d'expiration faut se connecter sur cette page, c'est noté plus bas : https://welcome.club.ubisoft.com/fr-FR/units/


Ouais c'est le bordel leurs sites. Merci !

Votre solde aujourd'hui : 384 Units
Les Club Units qui expireront le 31 mars 2019 : 0 Units

 :B):

----------


## Babylon Kaos

What Remains of Edith Finch à 8,09€, Historical Low selon isthereanydeal.com.

----------


## Vanloque

Excellente nouvelle, merci Azack !  :;):

----------


## MeL

South Park the fractured but whole (clé Uplay) est à 13.50€ pendant encore 2h30. Pas loin de son plus bas histo.

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Au hasard d'une déambulation sur la boutique, je suis tombé sur :
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/5...clanid=4095655
> 
> Quelqu'un a pu essayer ?


Je n'ai pas essayé mais c est très prometteur, je l'ai calé en wishlist+Suivre histoire de garder sa progression sur les radars.

----------


## Baalim

Tout pareil. On verra bien.
Ça me rappelle un peu le cas de angels fall first.

Tiens, un autre truc étrange. Fauché et intrigant. En provenance d'itch.io et vendu à 3.15$ + tva.

https://koexstudio.itch.io/starboost-ex




Également disponible ici
https://store.steampowered.com/app/917990/Starboost_EX/


Devil may cry 3 special edition à 5.5€
https://gamesrepublic.com/devil-may-...ion-pc-digital

Promo steam sur les dlc redout : -80% sur touss les packs
https://store.steampowered.com/app/6...__VERTEX_Pack/

----------


## bbd

Ce n'est pas un jeu mais la promo peut intéresser : Directory Opus, le puissant remplaçant d'explorateur Windows est en promo jusqu'au 3 janvier. Il y a 40% de réduction avec le code HOLIDAYS2018 que ce soit pour une nouvelle licence ou pour un passage de light à pro (intéressant pour ceux qui l'auraient récupéré dans un ancien humble bundle). Ça se passe chez gpsoft.

----------


## cooly08

Très bon plan ! J'utilise Directory Opus pro depuis au moins 3 ans. Je ne pourrais plus m'en passer.

----------


## Kohtsaro

> Très bon plan ! J'utilise Directory Opus pro depuis au moins 3 ans. Je ne pourrais plus m'en passer.


On fait quoi de plus avec ça ?

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Je n'ai pas essayé mais c est très prometteur, je l'ai calé en wishlist+Suivre histoire de garder sa progression sur les radars.


Je viens de faire pareil, je connaissais pas mais à l'air super chouet !

----------


## bbd

> On fait quoi de plus avec ça ?


Beaucoup, beaucoup de choses (gestion des archives, des ftp, multifenêtrage, onglets, renommage de fichiers, gestion des doublons, synchronisation en version pro...). C'est un vrai couteau suisse.

----------


## cooly08

Je te laisse aller sur le site officiel. La liste est longue. 
Et puis rien qu'avoir deux explorateurs côte à côte c'est top (d'autres le font aussi) mais il fait bien plus.

----------


## Ruvon

J'utilise Clover que je trouve très bien, mais je vais jeter un oeil à Directory Opus voir si ce qu'il rajoute vaut le coup de passer à un logiciel payant.

----------


## EternalSun

Hello y aurait il une personne généreuse pour me filer un coupon 66% pour Book of Demons? Apparement, ils ont étés donnés à tous ceux qui ont Darkest Dungeon. Merci!

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Ajoute moi sur steam et je t'envoie ca  :;):

----------


## Ruvon

Grillé par un mouton  :Cell: 

J'ai toujours mon bon, je l'offre ici ou j'offre le jeu sur le topic des canards généreux ?  ::ninja::

----------


## hixe33

> Devil may cry 3 special edition à 5.5€
> https://gamesrepublic.com/devil-may-...ion-pc-digital


Au cas-où il y aurait des gens tentés : le portage est complètement pété. Y a que le pack avec la trilogie qui a une version PC à peu-près jouable.

----------


## Thelonious

> Ce n'est pas un jeu mais la promo peut intéresser : Directory Opus, le puissant remplaçant d'explorateur Windows est en promo jusqu'au 3 janvier. Il y a 40% de réduction avec le code HOLIDAYS2018 que ce soit pour une nouvelle licence ou pour un passage de light à pro (intéressant pour ceux qui l'auraient récupéré dans un ancien humble bundle). Ça se passe chez gpsoft.


Merci, je viens de le prendre  :;):

----------


## pesos

> Au cas-où il y aurait des gens tentés : le portage est complètement pété. Y a que le pack avec la trilogie qui a une version PC à peu-près jouable.


+1 n'achetez pas cette merde.

----------


## Baalim

> Ce n'est pas un jeu mais la promo peut intéresser : Directory Opus, le puissant remplaçant d'explorateur Windows est en promo jusqu'au 3 janvier. Il y a 40% de réduction avec le code HOLIDAYS2018 que ce soit pour une nouvelle licence ou pour un passage de light à pro (intéressant pour ceux qui l'auraient récupéré dans un ancien humble bundle). Ça se passe chez gpsoft.


Merci pour la piqûre de rappel.
J'étais persuadé d'avoir, comme un con, oublié d'activer ma licence dans les délais et, en tentant l'upgrade light vers pro et la récupération de licence, ça n'a pas l'air d'être le cas  ::lol::

----------


## odji

un lundi bien triste chez IG avec 80% de deja vu.  Remettez-vos gilets jaunes

moitié prix un mois apres ca sortie pour BF5 sur xbox one, pour ceux qui assument de jouer a un fps au pad

----------


## KaiN34

Après la Fnac c'est au tour de Micromania de brader * Fallout 76* à moins de 30 euros pour les consoles et moins de 25 euros sur PC.

Ça fait combien de temps que le jeu est sorti déjà ?  ::ninja::

----------


## JulLeBarge

C'est le topic des bons plans ici monsieur, sortez avec votre jeu tout pété !  ::ninja::

----------


## Valenco

Arrêtez avec votre mauvaise foi, messieurs ! C'est normal qu'un jeu en EA ne soit pas parfait. Attendez que la v1 sorte.  ::ninja:: 

Bon, je dis ça alors que je n'y ai pas touché..

----------


## znokiss

Le titre est évocateur : *The Elder Trolls V: Pierim*.
1$ -> gratos aujourd'hui sur itch.io

Soit un rabais de 100%. Qui dit mieux ?

----------


## fatalix41

Edit car marché gris

----------


## Ruvon

Vivement qu'ils nous filent du pognon pour qu'on y joue  :Mellow2: 

Dans un sac en nylon  :Mellow2:

----------


## fatalix41

Ils ont essayé le sac en plastique, y en a quelques uns à qui ça n'a pas plut  ::XD::

----------


## pesos

Marché gris me semble-t-il.

----------


## fatalix41

Ah merdasse, il me semblait qu'il était légit celui-là, mea culpa je vire le lien  ::|:

----------


## Magnarrok

Assassin's Creed Odyssey à 26,99€ sur mamazon ! Pas mal  ::): 

Edit : Ah mais j'avais pas vu mais il est 29,99€ sur le store UBI si vous avez des UBI points il passe 23,99€ !  ::o:

----------


## fatalix41

Super prix... J'en suis à plus de 40h et je ne m'en lasse pas. Foncez les canards  :;):

----------


## Gloppy

> Assassin's Creed Odyssey à 26,99€ sur mamazon ! Pas mal 
> Edit : Ah mais j'avais pas vu mais il est 29,99€ sur le store UBI si vous avez des UBI points il passe 23,99€ !


J'allais me plaindre que pendant ce temps *Watch_Dog 2*, nettement plus ancien, était toujours vendu à prix d'or. Mais en fait il est grassement soldé, ce qui donne la version *Deluxe* à *14 €* (-80%) et la *Gold* à *20€* (-75%)

https://store.ubi.com/fr/watch_dogs-...ition%20Deluxe

----------


## CryZy

Ah beh je voulais l'offrir à un collègue mais Uplay ne le permet pas. Trop bien Uplay.  :Bave:

----------


## Baalim

Anno 1602 offert sur uplay :
https://store.ubi.com/ca/anno-1602/5...7.html?lang=en

Il suffit de lancer le client.

----------


## Herr Peter

> Ah beh je voulais l'offrir à un collègue mais Uplay ne le permet pas. Trop bien Uplay.


_Uplay, une fleur la vie._

----------


## Nanaki

Geneshift et Sins of a Solar Empire: Rebellion gratuits sur Steam

----------


## Stelarc

> J'allais me plaindre que pendant ce temps *Watch_Dog 2*, nettement plus ancien, était toujours vendu à prix d'or. Mais en fait il est grassement soldé, ce qui donne la version *Deluxe* à *14 €* (-80%) et la *Gold* à *20€* (-75%)
> 
> https://store.ubi.com/fr/watch_dogs-...ition%20Deluxe


Et la version standard est plus chère que la deluxe, normal chez Ubi...

----------


## Gloppy

> Et la version standard est plus chère que la deluxe, normal chez Ubi...


Ouais, j'ai trouvé ça marrant (et c'est la raison pour laquelle je n'ai pas cité la Standard à 15€).

----------


## Gordor

> Assassin's Creed Odyssey à 26,99€ sur mamazon ! Pas mal 
> 
> Edit : Ah mais j'avais pas vu mais il est 29,99€ sur le store UBI si vous avez des UBI points il passe 23,99€ !


Mon premier jeu PC depuis ... pfff ... plus de 6 mois. Et le premier contact est assez impressionnant !

----------


## cooly08

C'est dingue comme il est bradé alors qu'il est vraiment excellent. Je me demande s'il s'est mal vendu.

----------


## Wolverine

> Assassin's Creed Odyssey à 26,99€ sur mamazon ! Pas mal 
> 
> Edit : Ah mais j'avais pas vu mais il est 29,99€ sur le store UBI si vous avez des UBI points il passe 23,99€ !


Au même prix chez Humble, moins cher du coup si vous avez un abonnement au Monthly

----------


## Baalim

Fist of the awesome gratos un peu partout :
https://twitter.com/nicollhunt/statu...59955783991302

----------


## Stelarc

> C'est dingue comme il est bradé alors qu'il est vraiment excellent. Je me demande s'il s'est mal vendu.


Il est excellent parce que vous étiez en diet d'AC ? Je veux dire, si la recette éculée des AC m'a déjà bien gonflé par le passé, il y a une raison à ce que celui-ci m'intéresse ? Les combats sont devenus intéressants ? ::ninja::

----------


## cooly08

> Il est excellent parce que vous étiez en diet d'AC ? Je veux dire, si la recette éculée des AC m'a déjà bien gonflé par le passé, il y a une raison à ce que celui-ci m'intéresse ? Les combats sont devenus intéressants ?


Ah oui depuis Origins la formule à pas mal changé, surtout au niveau des combats. Et Odyssey pousse tout ça encore plus loin avec des combats encore mieux qu'Origins.
Ce n'est plus les combats ratés à la batman mais cette fois-ci ce sont des combats en TPS "classique". Tu es en maîtrise de ton personnage.
Et puis Kassandra.  ::love:: 
Bon pour l'histoire, surtout sur Odyssey, y a eu de beaux efforts mais ce n'est pas encore tout à fait ça.
Fais un tour sur le topic du jeu si tu veux en savoir plus.

----------


## RUPPY

> Il est excellent parce que vous étiez en diet d'AC ? Je veux dire, si la recette éculée des AC m'a déjà bien gonflé par le passé, il y a une raison à ce que celui-ci m'intéresse ? Les combats sont devenus intéressants ?


Et même si on dit que c'est la beauté intérieure qui compte, il faut admettre a une sacrée belle gueule cet ACO  ::love::

----------


## pitmartinz

> Ah beh je voulais l'offrir à un collègue mais Uplay ne le permet pas. Trop bien Uplay.


J'ai eu la même.
Par contre je me suis dit "vers la fin, il va me proposer de l'offrir à un ami, ou quelque chose comme ça".

_"Assassin's Creed : Odyssey a été ajouté à votre bibliothèque. "_

Et ben non.
Bon par contre vos retours positifs me rassurent un peu car je viens de lire juste avant deux retours de mecs qui viennent de le finir et qui le défoncent.

Comme quoi, ça s'équilibre...

----------


## Baalim

Vu le temps qu'il faut pour le finir, ils sont soit mythomanes, soit masochistes  ::siffle::

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Mon premier jeu PC depuis ... pfff ... plus de 6 mois. Et le premier contact est assez impressionnant !


Moi aussi, si je jouais sur une tablette Andro...Nintentruc pendant 6 mois, je serais impressionné. Déjà une direction artistique sur la jaquette (et pas Mario dans un Kart, Mario sur une plate-forme, Docteur Mario, Mario Party, Mario Revenu, oh ! Zeldada sur mon bidet !...), sans parler du contenu  ::): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> deux retours de mecs qui viennent de le finir et qui le défoncent.


Faut deux camisoles pour ces gars-là. Parce que déjà un jeu que j'aime c'est pas évident de le finir, mais les mecs qui affichent 300h sur un titre et qui vont ensuite le déconseiller sur Steam, faut vraiment qu'ils s'interrogent sur la pertinence de leur temps libre.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Fist of the awesome gratos un peu partout :
> https://twitter.com/nicollhunt/statu...59955783991302


Etonnant, quel geste ! Merci le déféq... le développeur !

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Et la version standard est plus chère que la deluxe, normal chez Ubi...


Le mec qui tient la boutique a le don d'Ubi cuité.

----------


## Baalim

Civ VI deluxe à 18€
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/s...digital-deluxe

Shadow of war à 9€
Il sera gratuit avant que je ne finisse la troisième mission
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/midd...am-key--3190-1

6 sherlock, 5€
https://de.gamesplanet.com/game/the-...am-key--3613-1

----------


## FB74

_"Jouez 300 heures en un weekend et le jeu est à vous".
_
Euh...  :tired:

----------


## Baalim

@ Oldnoobie

Contrairement aux apparences, fist of the awesome est un beat'em up très correct et pas une sous merde Android portée à l'arrache
Gratos, ça peut se tenter.

----------


## bbd

> @ Oldnoobie
> 
> Contrairement aux apparences, fist of the awesome est un beat'em up très correct et pas une sous merde Android portée à l'arrache
> Gratos, ça peut se tenter.


Je ne sais pas si ça vient de mon client mais il est tellement gratuit sur Steam qu'il n'y a même plus de bouton pour l'acheter et l'ajouter à sa bibliothèque  ::huh::

----------


## Mamadou

> Assassin's Creed Odyssey à 26,99€ sur mamazon ! Pas mal 
> 
> Edit : Ah mais j'avais pas vu mais il est 29,99€ sur le store UBI si vous avez des UBI points il passe 23,99€ !


Niveau optimisation ca donne quoi? Ca me tente bien mais avec ma GTX 770 2GB j'ai un peu peur...

----------


## Wolverine

> Je ne sais pas si ça vient de mon client mais il est tellement gratuit sur Steam qu'il n'y a même plus de bouton pour l'acheter et l'ajouter à sa bibliothèque


Il est tellement gratuit qu'il n'a même pas de prix sur Steam, il n'est pas "Free", ni à aucun tarif, du coup on peut pas l'acheter  ::P:

----------


## Gorillaz

Aaaaaarg, 190 club units qui expirent fin mars !
Et ACO qui me fait les yeux doux ...

... Sauf que bravo, maintenant j'ai pris l'habitude des "bons plans" de Baalim à 20 cents et 1 Mars, ça fait bizarre de lâcher 20 boules d'un coup  ::unsure::

----------


## Oldnoobie

Ben t'as le choix, 20 boules pour ACO ou 0€ pour un beat'em all indé en pixel "art" qui "peut se tenter", développé par un mec qui précise d'emblée "P.s. I've not updated it for ages so it's probably janky and broken on new phones. Enjoy!".
Te fais pas suer avec cet énième AC et éclates-toi en bûcheron (on dirait) qui tape... des trucs bipèdes... dans les environnements bucoliques (j'imagine, y a des pixels majoritairement verts et marrons). 
Fist machin Awesome c'est bien le mieux, puisqu'il tourne même sans carte graphique. Prends ça, Assassin's Creed Episode Ouatmille !

----------


## Ruvon

On t'as dit qu'on pouvait même pas le télécharger le jeu gratuit, c'est pas comme s'il y avait un choix.

Si tu veux du bon jeu gratuit, va récup Subnautica en vendant ton âme à Epic.

----------


## barbarian_bros

> Anno 1602 offert sur uplay :
> https://store.ubi.com/ca/anno-1602/5...7.html?lang=en
> 
> Il suffit de lancer le client.


Dispo uniquement en anglais et en allemand....
Je vais réinstaller mon vieux CD en VF....

Je suppose que c'est parce que la VF était à l'époque éditée par Infogrames et qu'UBI n'a pas les droits de la version localisée... (même chose sur GoG : anglais et allemand uniquement).
Ou alors ils ont les droits mais ce sont de grosses feignasses qui veulent pas mettre un choix de plus pour l'installation...

----------


## Magnarrok

> On t'as dit qu'on pouvait même pas le télécharger le jeu gratuit, c'est pas comme s'il y avait un choix.
> 
> Si tu veux du bon jeu gratuit, va récup Subnautica en vendant ton âme à Epic.


Testé hier soir, pas ma came ! En tout cas c'est très jolie.

----------


## Baalim

> Ben t'as le choix, 20 boules pour ACO ou 0€ pour un beat'em all indé en pixel "art" qui "peut se tenter", développé par un mec qui précise d'emblée "P.s. I've not updated it for ages so it's probably janky and broken on new phones. Enjoy!".
> Te fais pas suer avec cet énième AC et éclates-toi en bûcheron (on dirait) qui tape... des trucs bipèdes... dans les environnements bucoliques (j'imagine, y a des pixels majoritairement verts et marrons). 
> Fist machin Awesome c'est bien le mieux, puisqu'il tourne même sans carte graphique. Prends ça, Assassin's Creed Episode Ouatmille !


Ou alors, et c'est une proposition avant-gardiste, 20 €uros pour les deux  ::trollface:: 

J'ai déjà dit tout le bien que je pensais des deux derniers AC et tout le mal de ceux qui refusent de jouer en dehors de steam alors je ne vais pas en rajouter mais ouais, faut claquer les soussous et jouer à AC Odyssey (soit dit en passant, sont chiants avec leurs noms parce différencier ACO d'ACO, c'est pas simple).


Dernière chose, le type indique sur son twitter qu'il a contacté steam pour régler le problème du passage à la gratuite... qui ne passe justement pas.

Et puis, qui n'a jamais eu envie de péter la gueule à ces salauds d'ours (en dehors des paysans ariégeois) ?



Farcry 5 gold à 36€ chez amazon France

J'avoue n'avoir pas vérifié le tarif uplay

----------


## Stelarc

> Ce n'est plus les combats ratés à la batman


 :Boom: De QUOI ?§ :Cafe1:

----------


## Baalim

Remute amigaaaaaargh  :Gerbe:  bundle en préco
https://groupees.com/remutexx5

Vu qu'un autre que moi a déjà fait le boulot, voici les interventions de Remute à propos du bundle: 




> Quotations by Remute from the chat:
> 
> this bundle has something never bundled before. and it is, well, about my favourite computer ever made - the amigaaaaaa!
> 
> [answering "only 2 games in this bundle?"] yes, one never bundled. but the 'other' item here is something... special and also never bundled before!
> 
> total value (without music): around 80$
> 
> this package is like getting a modern amiga.
> ...

----------


## cooly08

> De QUOI ?§
> https://media1.tenor.com/images/3210...itemid=5752329


J'éclaircie le truc : les combats dans batman sont bons, dans les anciens AC non.

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Forgotton Anne ajouté à GoG connect, mais seulement jusqu'a demain  :;):

----------


## Marmottas

> Remute amigaaaaaargh  bundle en préco
> https://groupees.com/remutexx5
> 
> Vu qu'un autre que moi a déjà fait le boulot, voici les interventions de Remute à propos du bundle:


L'atariste fourbe (pléonasme ?) qui essaie de nous faire croire qu'avoir un Amiga c'est juste avoir 2 jeux...  ::P:

----------


## Gorillaz

> On t'as dit qu'on pouvait même pas le télécharger le jeu gratuit, c'est pas comme s'il y avait un choix.
> 
> Si tu veux du bon jeu gratuit, va récup Subnautica en vendant ton âme à Epic.


Âme déjà vendue dès que le plan est passé sur ce topic  ::P: 

Pfff, je suppose que je ne suis pas le seul à avoir l'impression de passer mon temps à scruter les promos et acheter des jeux auxquels je n'aurais jamais le temps de jouer  :Emo: 

Bon, on va essayer de réagir : Pesos, tu veux toujours 1 clé Wolfenstein 2 ? Histoire que je puisse justifier l'achat d'ACO ...

----------


## Flad

> Âme déjà vendue dès que le plan est passé sur ce topic 
> 
> Pfff, je suppose que je ne suis pas le seul à avoir l'impression de passer mon temps à scruter les promos et acheter des jeux auxquels je n'aurais jamais le temps de jouer 
> 
> Bon, on va essayer de réagir : Pesos, tu veux toujours 1 clé Wolfenstein 2 ? Histoire que je puisse justifier l'achat d'ACO ...


S'il la veut pas  ::siffle::

----------


## Gorillaz

Bah si tu fais péter l'oseille, j'ai pas de préférence  ::P:

----------


## Flad

Elle est à combien la clé wolf 2 ?

----------


## Oldnoobie

> (soit dit en passant, sont chiants avec leurs noms parce différencier ACO d'ACO, c'est pas simple).


ACOr et ACOd ?  ::w00t::   whooooaaa  :Clap: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Et puis, qui n'a jamais eu envie de péter la gueule à ces salauds d'ours (en dehors des paysans ariégeois) ?


Pour ça, on peut se délecter de *Shirtless Bear Fighter*, je vous laisse googler Images.

----------


## bbd

> ACOr et ACOd ?   whooooaaa


Vivement Assassin's Creed Onyx, le jeu ACOn  ::ninja::

----------


## Gorillaz

> Elle est à combien la clé wolf 2 ?


Pour toi 14 boules !
... Pour les autres aussi  ::P: 

Pile poil 10€ de moins qu'ACOd*  :Fourbe: 


*©Vieux Débutant

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Farcry 5 gold à 36€ chez amazon France
> 
> J'avoue n'avoir pas vérifié le tarif uplay


Même prix, j'ai regardé ce matin ça commence à devenir intéressant, par contre ça donne aussi FC3. Amazon donne pourtant un code à utiliser sur Uplay mais FC3 n'est pas précisé...   ::unsure:: 
24 € la standard. D'habitude c'est celle que je prends mais les DLC ont l'air étonnants pour le genre.

Je venais voir *Watch_Dogs 2* (je suis curieux de ce jeu, j'ai envie d'essayer) et il y a un prix qui me semble intéressant.
Alors que la standard est à 15 €, la Deluxe est à 14 €. La gold reste abordable si on aime, à 20 €.

----------


## Baalim

> ACOr et ACOd ?   whooooaaa 
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Pour ça, on peut se délecter de *Shirtless Bear Fighter*, je vous laisse googler Images.


 Vu les troupeaux d'illettrés qui traînent sur tous les forums de France, j'ai tendance à penser qu'en voyant ton abbreviation acor, ils vont croire que tu parles de l'hôtel et que tu es encore plus incapable qu'eux alors qu'en fait, tu pisses juste plus de vinaigre   ::trollface::

----------


## Oldnoobie

On ne les remarquera pas, on sera trop occupés à se débarrasser des fans d'Assetto Corsa et d'Age of Conan.

----------


## Baalim

Ça se tient.

Slay the spire à 9.50 € avec le code GMG12
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games/slay-the-spire-pc/

----------


## Sao

Sins of a Solar Empire Rebellion gratos sur Steam si vous l'ajoutez jusqu'au 19/12, c'est ptêt' passé mais si c'est le cas c'est que j'ai loupé l'info.

----------


## Kahanha

Geneshift également gratuit sur steam jusqu'à demain https://store.steampowered.com/app/308600/Geneshift/

Un jeu à la GTA avec du battle royal et des zombis, ne manque qu'un mod moba et sa version TCG pour compléter le combo.  ::rolleyes:: 

Et Anno 1602 gratos sur UPLAY https://store.ubi.com/fr/game?dwvar_...&source=detail (le bouton "obtenez le gratuitement" en petit sous le bouton d'achat normal)

----------


## Getz

> Sins of a Solar Empire Rebellion gratos sur Steam si vous l'ajoutez jusqu'au 19/12, c'est ptêt' passé mais si c'est le cas c'est que j'ai loupé l'info.


Tiens je l'ai déjà?  ::huh:: 
Il a pas déjà été gratuit y'a pas longtemps?

----------


## Nanaki

> Geneshift et Sins of a Solar Empire: Rebellion gratuits sur Steam


 ::'(: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Tiens je l'ai déjà? 
> Il a pas déjà été gratuit y'a pas longtemps?


Oui il y a quelques semaines chez Humble Bundle.

----------


## nicklacave

The Talos Principle en promo sur steam à 5€99. Et belle offre pour la version VR à 5€54.

----------


## Flad

> Pour toi 14 boules !
> ... Pour les autres aussi 
> 
> Pile poil 10€ de moins qu'ACOd* 
> 
> 
> *©Vieux Débutant


Ok deal !

----------


## Baalim

J'annonce :

Sins of solar Empire rebellion et anno 1602 gratos.
Ça vous en bouche un coin, hein ?  :Cigare: 

Sinon, le groupees remute contenait bien le package amiga forever plus edition de cloanto ainsi que deux jeux récemment sortis sur amigaaaargh.

Un beau cadeau pour les amateurs d'émulation et de retrogaming.

----------


## Kohtsaro

Et le humble bundle du jour

Avec l'excellent Sonic and All Stars Racing Transformed Collection.


Humble Sonic Bundle

----------


## FB74

> Et le humble bundle du jour
> 
> Humble Sonic Bundle


Tu oses poster avant moi ?  :Boom: 

C'est la guerre que tu veux ? Tu veux que je lâche Baalim, c'est ça ?  :Vibre: 


Oh, je sens que 2019 va être douloureux pour toi...  :Tap:

----------


## Kohtsaro

> Tu oses poster avant moi ? 
> 
> C'est la guerre que tu veux ? Tu veux que je lâche Baalim, c'est ça ? 
> 
> 
> Oh, je sens que 2019 va être douloureux pour toi...


Je l'ai fais exprès pour t’embêter  ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

Vous battez pas pour un bundle de merde :runninggag:

----------


## Eradan

> On ne les remarquera pas, on sera trop occupés à se débarrasser des fans d'Assetto Corsa et d'Age of Conan.


Age of Conan, c'est AoC. Et nous sommes increvables.




> Faut deux camisoles pour ces gars-là. Parce que déjà un jeu que j'aime c'est pas évident de le finir, mais les mecs qui affichent 300h sur un titre et qui vont ensuite le déconseiller sur Steam, faut vraiment qu'ils s'interrogent sur la pertinence de leur temps libre.


Entre un mec qui dit aimer après dix heures et deux qui disent que ce n'est pas un bon jeu après 300 heures, je prends les deux avis informés et je remets l'opinion personnelle dans la fosse septique d'où elle est sortie. Chacun son truc  ::siffle::

----------


## fletch2099

> Et le humble bundle du jour
> 
> Avec l'excellent Sonic and All Stars Racing Transformed Collection.
> 
> 
> Humble Sonic Bundle


Bah ouais, le chat ne sert plus a rien, va falloir le faire piquer!

----------


## Sao

Sorry Nanaki, j'ai le clavier qui débloque !

----------


## Baalim

> Age of Conan, c'est AoC. Et nous sommes increvables.
> 
> 
> 
> Entre un mec qui dit aimer après dix heures et deux qui disent que ce n'est pas un bon jeu après 300 heures, je prends les deux avis informés et je remets l'opinion personnelle dans la fosse septique d'où elle est sortie. Chacun son truc


En même temps, le mec qui n'a ni réussi à cerner un AC au bout de dix heures ni réussi à déterminer s'il appréciait, j'ai tendance à m'en méfier un peu aussi

----------


## Gordor

> Moi aussi, si je jouais sur une tablette Andro...Nintentruc pendant 6 mois, je serais impressionné. Déjà une direction artistique sur la jaquette (et pas Mario dans un Kart, Mario sur une plate-forme, Docteur Mario, Mario Party, Mario Revenu, oh ! Zeldada sur mon bidet !...), sans parler du contenu


Maman tu files un mauvais coton ... on dirait un vieux troll poilu.
En attendant j’ai fini un des meilleurs metroidvania existant ...

Et plus sérieusement je suis bluffé par la qualité des visages, des expressions et des jeux d’acteurs de Odyssey, c’est bluffant.

----------


## Baalim

La petite boutique des horreurs (sans Rick Moranis) avec plein de merveilles soldées à 100% :

https://isthereanydeal.com/#/filter:itchio,&cut/100/100

----------


## Harvester

Punaise j'ai 795 units qui expirent chez Uplay. On peut passer des codes -20% ? Si oui, qui n'en veut ?

----------


## acdctabs

Tu peux acheter des trucs dans tes jeux aussi. Des sortes de DLC gratos.

----------


## Harvester

Ouais j'en ai pris quelques uns mais bon, c'est vite limité.

----------


## Gloppy

> Punaise j'ai 795 units qui expirent chez Uplay. On peut passer des codes -20% ? Si oui, qui n'en veut ?


Les bons de -20% sont fournis sous la forme de clés façon clé Steam donc je me dis que, oui, il est peut être possible de les filer à quelqu'un d'autre (ce qui serait cool). Merci à toi de le proposer, dans tous les cas  ::):

----------


## Gorillaz

Mouahahah, ça y est ! Hier soir j'ai conclu avec Flad, ce qui m'a permis d'acheter sans scrupule AC: Odyssey dès potron-minet !
Merci mon ptit Fladounet  ::wub:: 
(c'est pas Baalim qui aurait fait ça #huilesurlefeu) 
 ::siffle::  ::ninja::

----------


## Flad

Merci t'à toi !
Et pour t'viter un smiley qui gâche le nom du jeu il faut utiliser la balise [noparse]  ::P:

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Punaise j'ai 795 units qui expirent chez Uplay. On peut passer des codes -20% ? Si oui, qui n'en veut ?


Si on peut passer des codes ET que le code n'expire pas d'ici 1-2 semaines, je t'en prendrais bien un, ma moitié veut s'acheter ACO il me semble bien  :;):  (Dans tous les cas merci de proposer)

----------


## Gorillaz

> Merci t'à toi !
> Et pour t'viter un smiley qui gâche le nom du jeu il faut utiliser la balise [ "noparse" ]


Merci pour l'info, je savais pas  ::): 
Je suis + doué pour cacher des messages subliminables  ::ninja::

----------


## Herr Peter

> La petite boutique des horreurs (sans Rick Moranis) avec plein de merveilles soldées à 100% :
> 
> https://isthereanydeal.com/#/filter:itchio,&cut/100/100


Oh putain, Celeste est gratos pendant 24h  ::mellow:: 



Spoiler Alert! 


Je déconnais.

----------


## Harvester

> Si on peut passer des codes ET que le code n'expire pas d'ici 1-2 semaines, je t'en prendrais bien un, ma moitié veut s'acheter ACO il me semble bien  (Dans tous les cas merci de proposer)


On se bippe sur steam ce soir !

----------


## Baalim

Un bundle crescent moon avec notamment le mignon Legend of the skyfish et Morphite.

https://www.indiegala.com/crescent-moon-games-bundle

Bien évidemment, il s'agit le plus souvent de jeux issus du marché mobile...



*Les sims 4 à 5 $ chez origin US, 10 € chez nous* 
https://www.origin.com/fra/fr-fr/sto...ims/the-sims-4

----------


## Baalim

Abonnés twitch prime amateurs de consoles (ouais, ça fait beaucoup), surveillez le site au cas où.
Ils ont mis en place une offre qui permet d'obtenir un exemplaire de GTA V xbox ou ps4 gratos ou presque.

Bien évidemment, c'est limité aux usa (fuuuu yeah) mais sait-on jamais  ::siffle::

----------


## FB74

*Starbound* chez Fanatical à 7.85 euros:
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/starbound

Encore un poil cher je pense.

----------


## sticky-fingers

> Abonnés twitch prime amateurs de consoles (ouais, ça fait beaucoup), surveillez le site au cas où.
> Ils ont mis en place une offre qui permet d'obtenir un exemplaire de GTA V xbox ou ps4 gratos ou presque.
> 
> Bien évidemment, c'est limité aux usa (fuuuu yeah) mais sait-on jamais


Vu le Pay2Win que le online est devenu sur les jeux 2K....

----------


## schouffy

> Oh putain, Celeste est gratos pendant 24h 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Je déconnais.


 ::|:

----------


## lustucuit

*Sundered* est à -75%, 4.99€ pendant encore 22 min heures

https://store.steampowered.com/app/5...ritch_Edition/

----------


## bichoco

Je crois pas avoir vu cette promo ici:

https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/kingslayer-bundle

avec notamment Styx shards of darkness pour 5.29€ qui n'a jamais été aussi bas.

----------


## Baalim

Je demandais pas grand chose, hein ?  :Emo: 
Un bundle de manga. Au pire, un bundle de comics.

Et vous, bande de humble raclures, vous me balancez ça ???  :Boom: 




> HUMBLE BOOK BUNDLE: FORTNITE BY SKYHORSE
> It's a Fortnite ebook bundle royale! Get unofficial guides including Advanced Strategies for Winning Duos Matches, Fortnite Battle Royale Hacks for Mobile, Building Strategies, Discover the Island's Best Loot, and other treasure. [cue magical glitter sounds]






Sinon full metal furries, qui a réussi à échapper au grand méchant bundle, est à 8$
https://www.chrono.gg/

----------


## rogercoincoin

> Je demandais pas grand chose, hein ? 
> Un bundle de manga. Au pire, un bundle de comics.
> 
> https://www.chrono.gg/


tu veux du comique ??

----------


## FB74

> Je crois pas avoir vu cette promo ici:
> 
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/kingslayer-bundle
> 
> avec notamment Styx shards of darkness pour 5.29€ qui n'a jamais été aussi bas.


Si, si, mais c'est vieux.  :Tap:

----------


## Marmottas

> Je demandais pas grand chose, hein ? 
> Un bundle de manga. Au pire, un bundle de comics.
> 
> Et vous, bande de humble raclures, vous me balancez ça ??? 
> 
> 
> 
> https://vignette.wikia.nocookie.net/...ormat=original


Moi aussi, j'ai été salement surpris d'apprendre qu'on pouvait associer livre, stratégie et Fortnite (déjà que mon fils que je croyais bien éduqué - Euro truck simulator 2, Lego jurassic world, Mario karts - m'en parle au retour de l'école...)

----------


## bichoco

> Si, si, mais c'est vieux.


Ah je l'avais pas vu.  ::o:

----------


## Nanaki

Star Wars Battlefront II pour 10€ chez Amazon.fr (clé Origin)

----------


## lemsv

Le DLC de Prey - Mooncrash a 7,10 €sur Gamebillet (son lowest)

----------


## FB74

Soldes Steam ce soir.  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Baalim

> Soldes Steam ce soir.


Ça va être tout pourri et on va pouvoir râler comme de gros parvenus, le cul bien calé sur le fauteuil  ::wub:: 

Tiens, en parlant de truc tout pourri, voici les soldes Nintendo's !

https://www.nintendo.fr/My-Nintendo-...p-1460557.html

----------


## Flad

> Ça va être tout pourri et on va pouvoir râler comme de gros parvenus, le cul bien calé sur le fauteuil 
> 
> Tiens, en parlant de truc tout pourri, voici les soldes Nintendo's !
> 
> https://www.nintendo.fr/My-Nintendo-...p-1460557.html


C'est toi que je vais pourrir si tu continues  :tired:

----------


## madgic

> Ça va être tout pourri et on va pouvoir râler comme de gros parvenus, le cul bien calé sur le fauteuil


Mais pas avant 23h car avant le Steam sera down...

----------


## FB74

Au cas où, je vais affiner ma liste de souhaits pour l'envoyer au petit papa Baalim.  ::love::

----------


## Baalim

> Au cas où, je vais affiner ma liste de souhaits pour l'envoyer au petit papa Baalim.


T'embête pas avec ça. J'ai déjà plein de jolis cadeaux pour toi  :Fourbe: 
Surtout, pense bien à activer les jolies clés que je t'envoie par MP.

----------


## BaDy

Baalim t'es le père Noël de CPC ?  ::o:

----------


## Flad

> Baalim t'es le père Noël de CPC ?


Un père noël comme ça, t'as plus besoin de père fouettard.

----------


## pesos

Si il pouvait rester coincé dans la cheminée...  :tired:

----------


## Marmottas

> Si il pouvait rester coincé dans la cheminée...


Bloqué par son Atari ST ?  ::P:

----------


## Tenebris

Avec la concurrence qui apparaît soudain, ptet que Gabe pourrait montrer un peu qui c'est (enfin qui était y a bien longtemps) le patron des soldes...

----------


## SeigneurAo

> Avec la concurrence qui apparaît soudain, ptet que Gabe pourrait montrer un peu qui c'est (enfin qui était y a bien longtemps) le patron des soldes...


HAHAHAHA merci j'ai bien besoin de rigoler un peu en ce moment.

----------


## Tenebris

> HAHAHAHA merci j'ai bien besoin de rigoler un peu en ce moment.


Mais euh, un peu d'utopie pour cette fin d'année  ::P:

----------


## SeigneurAo

> Mais euh, un peu d'utopie pour cette fin d'année


Réponse dans quelques heures.

----------


## FB74

> Baalim t'es le père Noël de CPC ?


Tu sais, Baalim a le coeur sur la main.  :Emo: 













Oui, il exerce comme boucher-charcutier.  ::trollface::

----------


## Baalim

> HAHAHAHA merci j'ai bien besoin de rigoler un peu en ce moment.


Faut pas voir le mal partout : ce qui est pratique avec les soldes Steam, c'est que cela permet d'avoir des alertes pour surveiller les jeux qui seront moins chers le lendemain chez humble ou GMG  ::siffle:: 

Doom VFR à 11 €
https://www.gamebillet.com/doom-vfr

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Baalim t'es le père Noël de CPC ?


Ouais mais c'est un secret  ::ninja:: 

Faut pas écouter les sinistres du dessus, c'est rien que des mauvaises langues (qui ont du avoir une enfance difficile, un amiga ou une xbox one)

----------


## Flad

> Faut pas écouter les sinistres du dessus, c'est rien que des mauvaises langues


C'est pas ce que me dit ta femme  ::ninja::

----------


## Valenco

> Tu sais, Baalim a le coeur sur la main. 
> 
> Oui, il exerce comme boucher-charcutier.


C'est moche ce que tu fais. Il va se faire stalker par les vegans. ::ninja::

----------


## FB74

Un bon vegan est un vegan farci.  ::ninja::

----------


## Tenebris

> Faut pas écouter les sinistres du dessus, c'est rien que des mauvaises langues (qui ont du avoir une enfance difficile, un amiga ou une xbox one)


Avoir eu un Windows phone ça compte aussi ou pas ?  ::P:

----------


## Baalim

> C'est pas ce que me dit ta femme


Elle m'a surtout dit que tu bavais et postillonnais beaucoup.
Faudrait voir à corriger ça.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Avoir eu un Windows phone ça compte aussi ou pas ?


Indubitablement, surtout si tu as lancé au moins une fois le windows store  ::ninja:: 


Watchdogs 2 à 13.86 € et peut être 10 % de rabais avec le code ISTHEREANYDEAL
https://2game.com/watch-dogsr-2-standard-edition-emea

----------


## Valenco

> Indubitablement


Et des gros mots maintenant. Je ne vous félicite pas monsieur.  :Tap:

----------


## Franky Mikey

C'est quoi ce titre en carton ?  :Boom: 

https://www.dictionary.com/misspelling?term=solds

----------


## Baalim

> C'est quoi ce titre en carton ? 
> 
> https://www.dictionary.com/misspelling?term=solds


Fuque, vous avais réson chère mossieur  ::O: 

Au fait, island of nyne, le battle royale au look halo a tellement bidé que son développement est season's et qu'il passe f2p.


Stereo.aero pc/xbox one à 1.19€ sur le ms store
https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/p/st...o/9n06n5548x04

----------


## vimli

> Tu sais, Baalim a le coeur sur la main. 
> 
> Oui, il exerce comme boucher-charcutier.


Merci, tu m'as bien fait rire ^^




> Doom VFR à 11 €
> https://www.gamebillet.com/doom-vfr


Vous pensez qu'un i5 2500K, 12 Go RAM et une GTX 980 peuvent le faire tourner sur un casque Lenovo Explorer? (ils indiquent Processor: CPU: Intel Core i5-4590 or AMD FX 8350 or better, Memory: 8 GB RAM, Graphics: Nvidia GeForce GTX 1070 / AMD Radeon RX 480 or better, en specs minimales)

----------


## Spilke Spiegel

> Elle m'a surtout dit que tu bavais et postillonnais beaucoup.


Euh c'est pas sur que ça soit un défaut, il y a des femmes qui aiment  ::ninja:: 

Et des hommes aussi, mais ça c'est pour la parité.

----------


## Baalim

> Euh c'est pas sur que ça soit un défaut, il y a des femmes qui aiment 
> 
> Et des hommes aussi, mais ça c'est pour la parité.


A chacun ses déviances.
L'avantage avec Flad, c'est qu'on a le panier garni.

----------


## Flad

> A chacun ses déviances.
> L'avantage avec Flad, c'est qu'on a le panier garni.


Je vais finir par mal le prendre.

----------


## Spilke Spiegel

> A chacun ses déviances.
> L'avantage avec Flad, c'est qu'on a le panier garni.


Donc Flad a le panier garni... vous vous connaissez vachement bien dis donc.
Respect Flad. Et Baalim aussi mais ça c'est toute l'année. Non merci pas besoin de m'envoyer Bad Rats.

----------


## Baalim

> Je vais finir par mal m'y prendre.


 Tu noteras que c'est ce que je te dis depuis le début  ::ninja:: 

soldes Square Enix et taito sur le store Android.
 et probablement chez Apple aussi 

Je crois bien que c'est la première fois que chaos ring III est soldé (11€ quand même)

Final fantasy tactics est à 7€
https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...leplay.FFT_en2


5 nouveaux titres gog connect :

Syberia
Enigmatis: The Ghosts of Maple Creek
Hard West
Convoy
Knights of Pen and Paper +1 Edition

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Final fantasy tactics est à 7€
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...leplay.FFT_en2


C'est donné pour le meilleur FF  ::ninja::  (note que je ne sais pas comment est le portage mobile)

----------


## Flad

> C'est donné pour le meilleur FF  (note que je ne sais pas comment est le portage mobile)


Ah c'est FFTA ? 
 ::trollface::

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Ah c'est FFTA ?


#RunningGag

----------


## Abzaarg

https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/dishonored-pack

Dishonored et Dishonored 2 pour moins de 13€

code FANATICAL10

----------


## sticky-fingers

[Twitch Prime] Devolver Digital Holiday Pack (Broforce, Hotline Miami, Hotline Miami 2: Wrong Number, The Messenger, STRAFE, Crossing Souls and The Swords of Ditto) : Free  ::trollface:: 

https://www.twitch.tv/prime

source : reddit

----------


## Wolverine

Un calendrier de l'Avent Steam  ::lol::

----------


## Bibik

F5 jusqu'à la mort des serveurs  :Vibre:

----------


## schouffy

> [Twitch Prime] Devolver Digital Holiday Pack (Broforce, Hotline Miami, Hotline Miami 2: Wrong Number, The Messenger, STRAFE, Crossing Souls and The Swords of Ditto) : Free 
> 
> https://www.twitch.tv/prime
> 
> source : reddit


C'est vraiment pas mal ça. The Messenger est très récent !

----------


## JulLeBarge

Le vote marche pas super bien (impossible de voter pour le meilleur dèv chez moi) et le calendrier de l'avent je n'arrive pas à ouvrir la première case.

Ah et sinon y'a aucun produit de ma WL en soldes  ::lol::

----------


## cooly08

> C'est vraiment pas mal ça. The Messenger est très récent !



Ouais et j'ai entendu pas mal de bien dessus en plus.  ::o:

----------


## Paradox

> Le vote marche pas super bien (impossible de voter pour le meilleur dèv chez moi) et le calendrier de l'avent je n'arrive pas à ouvrir la première case.
> 
> Ah et sinon y'a aucun produit de ma WL en soldes


Idem et idem.  ::|:

----------


## Kargadum

> Le vote marche pas super bien (impossible de voter pour le meilleur dèv chez moi) et le calendrier de l'avent je n'arrive pas à ouvrir la première case.
> 
> Ah et sinon y'a aucun produit de ma WL en soldes


Il faut attendre que les serveurs se calment, vous recevrez des notifs de jeux de wishlist soldés en 2-3 fois jusqu'à demain matin normalement  ::):

----------


## Baalim

> C'est vraiment pas mal ça. The Messenger est très récent !


Et sword of ditto pas vieux non plus.
Très beau cadeau  ::wub:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ouais et j'ai entendu pas mal de bien dessus en plus.



Je confirme laaaargement  ::): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Lego lord of the rings gratos
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/l...d-of-the-rings

----------


## ajcrou

> Lego lord of the rings gratos
> https://www.humblebundle.com/store/l...d-of-the-rings


Merci Monsieur.

Après The Hobbit, c'est parfait pour faire un petit cadeau de Noel dans la famille.  ::lol::

----------


## Wolverine

*Yakuza 0* *11,5$* chez chrono.gg

----------


## Baalim

Je dis ça, je dis rien
https://www.amazon.fr/gp/prime/pipel...googhydr0a8-21

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Starwars battlefront 2 à 5$
https://www.amazon.com/Star-Wars-Bat.../dp/B071H7Z1DT

Thumper @ 6$
Clé steam
https://drool.itch.io/thumper

----------


## sticky-fingers

Vous serez pas déçu pour le calendrier  ::trollface::

----------


## FB74

Bon, heureusement que le proverbe_ "Si tu ne sais pas pourquoi tu bats ton Baalim, lui il le sait"_ existe, parce que j'ai bien envie de battre Baalim.  :tired:

----------


## Eskimon

On est d'accord pour dire qu'il est pété le calendrier ? (Quand je regarde les outils de développements du navigateur j'ai une fonction non défini qui concerne justement le click sur la porte...)

----------


## FB74

> On est d'accord pour dire qu'il est pété le calendrier ? (Quand je regarde les outils de développements du navigateur j'ai une fonction non défini qui concerne justement le click sur la porte...)


Ouais.  :tired:

----------


## sticky-fingers

> On est d'accord pour dire qu'il est pété le calendrier ? (Quand je regarde les outils de développements du navigateur j'ai une fonction non défini qui concerne justement le click sur la porte...)


Tu te bats pour avoir des smilaids ...

----------


## schouffy

J'ai viré les portes dans le DOM et y'a juste une image osef derrière.

----------


## Sekigo Le Magnifique

Mais il y a une erreur de syntaxe JS  ::|:

----------


## sticky-fingers

c'est ça de faire coder son site en Inde...

----------


## unetuille

faut mettre le launcher steam en anglais et ca passe pour le calendrier

----------


## FB74

Parmi les soldes Steams:

- des tables pour Pinball FX 3 en promo
- Assetto Corsa à 9.99 euros
- Killer Instinct à 9.24 euros

----------


## Gorillaz

Watch dogs 2 à 15€ sur Uplay, soit 12€ avec un code -20% (à récupérer contre 100 points Club). C'est son historical low ...

----------


## Stelarc

> Starwars battlefront 2 à 5$
> https://www.amazon.com/Star-Wars-Bat.../dp/B071H7Z1DT


Merci ! J'en aurais eu gros de l'avoir pris à 10 euros. ::o:

----------


## Nanaki

> Starwars battlefront 2 à 5$
> https://www.amazon.com/Star-Wars-Bat.../dp/B071H7Z1DT





> Merci ! J'en aurais eu gros de l'avoir pris à 10 euros.


 ::|:  Et bien sur je l'ai pris à 10€

----------


## Baalim

Siege of dragonspear (extension baldur) 1.19€ sur Android
https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...eofdragonspear

Neverwinter night 1.89€

Beaucoup d'autres promotions asmodee, big fish, devolver etc.


Dragonball fighterz à 15.59€ (pas vérifié si code utilisable)
https://www.gamebillet.com/dragon-ball-fighterz

----------


## Magnarrok

> Siege of dragonspear (extension baldur) 1.19€ sur Android
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...eofdragonspear


Ah ! C'est intéressant mais je suis trop chiasseux en anglais pour le prendre... Ô dieu des traducteurs bénévoles faites un geste pour moi !

----------


## Baalim

> Ah ! C'est intéressant mais je suis trop chiasseux en anglais pour le prendre... Ô dieu des traducteurs bénévoles faites un geste pour moi !


J'ai récemment pu réessayer Bluestack qui marche apparemment pas mal du tout. A méditer pour ceux qui voudraient également également jouer au jeu sur pc.


Far cry 5 à 20,39 € chez voidu
https://www.voidu.com/en/far-cry-5

Beaucoup de jeux de baston pas cher avec le code WINTERMADNESS  (ne rêvez pas, il ne fonctionne pas sur les jeux ubi)
https://www.voidu.com/fr/holiday-sale


Sérieusement : avec ce code, le pack Raiden III + Raiden IV vous revient à 2.80 €
ACHETAYYYYY  :Boom: 

Dans un autre genre, le très rigolo lego city undercover est à 6.74 €
https://www.voidu.com/fr/lego-city-undercover

Fallout 4 season's pass à 12.37 €
https://www.voidu.com/fr/fallout-4-season-pass

----------


## Magnarrok

C'est pas ça qui va me le traduire  :tired:

----------


## pipoop

on peut ajouter plusieurs code promo sur u nachat uplay?
avec mes 2000points je peux peut etre remplir mon backlog comme un sale  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> C'est pas ça qui va me le traduire


 Une vieille légende indienne prétend que si tu plisses très très fort les yeux, la traduction française apparaît soudainement.

----------


## Jokletox

> on peut ajouter plusieurs code promo sur u nachat uplay?
> avec mes 2000points je peux peut etre remplir mon backlog comme un sale


J'ai testé hier et c'est pas passé...

----------


## Magnarrok

> Une vieille légende indienne prétend que si tu plisses très très fort les yeux, la traduction française apparaît soudainement.




J'ai plissé tellement fort que j'en ai mis partout...  ::ninja::

----------


## Gorillaz

> on peut ajouter plusieurs code promo sur u nachat uplay?
> avec mes 2000points je peux peut etre remplir mon backlog comme un sale


Ils ne prennent en compte que la réduction la plus importante, du coup tu peux pas monter une stack of death de réductions  ::P: 
Par contre la réduction fonctionne sur tout le panier.

SW:BF 2, c'est bien la machine à sous sur laquelle tout le monde a tapé à sa sortie, non ? Ça s'est amélioré ? Il y a une campagne solo ?

----------


## Olima

Pfff seulement 20% sur celeste... Bon, Baalim, c'est quel jour qu'il passe à -30 sur le humble store déjà ?   ::(:

----------


## Wolverine

C'est bien aujourd'hui le dernier jour pour mettre en pause le HB Monthly ?

----------


## acdctabs

Non.

----------


## Baalim

> Pfff seulement 20% sur celeste... Bon, Baalim, c'est quel jour qu'il passe à -30 sur le humble store déjà ?


AU hasard au premier jour des soldes d'hiver chez humble ?


Nouveau bundle VR
https://www.indiegala.com/indiegala-...m-games-bundle

----------


## DLTSMan

Les soldes de steam restent les mêmes jusqu'au 3 janvier (pas de variation de prix)?

----------


## Baalim

LiS before the storm à 4.59€ chez GMG

----------


## Nanaki

> C'est bien aujourd'hui le dernier jour pour mettre en pause le HB Monthly ?


Non c'est le 28, c'est toujours le dernier vendredi du mois.

----------


## schouffy

Hitman 2 sur voidu pour 27.71€ avec le code WINTERMADNESS

----------


## Gorillaz

> SW:BF 2, c'est bien la machine à sous sur laquelle tout le monde a tapé à sa sortie, non ? Ça s'est amélioré ? Il y a une campagne solo ?


Up

----------


## acurante

> Starwars battlefront 2 à 5$
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Star-Wars-Bat.../dp/B071H7Z1DT
> 
> 
> https://drool.itch.io/thumper


Faut créer un compte americain,je l'aurai bien pris ?

----------


## pesos

> Up


Campagne solo oui, mais c'est pas ouf. Et ils ont revu le système de progression et viré les lootbox.

A 5 balles ça se tente si t'aime bien Star Wars.

----------


## Baalim

> Hitman 2 sur voidu pour 27.71€ avec le code WINTERMADNESS


Un peu moins cher ici (25.70 €) et surtout à 30 € en version silver
https://www.play-asia.com/hitman-2/13/70cex5
https://www.play-asia.com/hitman-2-s...tion/13/70cf4t

----------


## Stelarc

> Faut créer un compte americain,je l'aurai bien pris ?


Non pas besoin, j'ai commandé avec mon adresse en France, je ne me suis même pas fait suer à la changer pour une fausse US. ::ninja:: 

La confirmation de la commande arrive quelques minutes après.

----------


## sticky-fingers

Le meilleur jeu de la terre est à moins de 3€  :Manif:

----------


## Flad

> Le meilleur jeu de la terre est à moins de 3€


FF7 ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Hilikkus

> Le meilleur jeu qui se passe sous terre est à moins de 3€


Fixed

----------


## Paradox

> On est d'accord pour dire qu'il est pété le calendrier ? (Quand je regarde les outils de développements du navigateur j'ai une fonction non défini qui concerne justement le click sur la porte...)


Je n'ai pas de probleme, moi.

Apres mon client est en anglais, ca peut jouer...

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> SW:BF 2, c'est bien la machine à sous sur laquelle tout le monde a tapé à sa sortie, non ? Ça s'est amélioré ?


Respectivement, oui, non. Et sinon, attends, la Belgique n'en a pas encore fini avec EA.




> Il y a une campagne solo ?


Autant, je suis toujours autant choque par cette volonte de mettre une campagne solo sur un jeu de ce genre, autant c'est sans doute la meilleure partie de ce jeu.  ::XD::

----------


## Baalim

Dq XI à 28.5€ avec le code GMG12
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games...n-quest-xi-pc/

----------


## Oldnoobie

oh putain oh putain et juste avant les ouacances...
Merde chez moi ca fait 31,67€, au-dessus du seuil psychologique...
T'as fait comment ? Tu t'es encore gouré qqpart ou tu as un statut Vidéowhore parce que tu paies pour voucher ?

----------


## FB74

Voucher 10%.  ::):

----------


## Tenebris

> T'as fait comment ? Tu t'es encore gouré qqpart ou tu as un statut Vidéowhore parce que tu paies pour voucher ?


La cause probable c'est que depuis le temps, Baalim a les yeux qui vouchent  ::ninja::

----------


## Gorillaz

> Non pas besoin, j'ai commandé avec mon adresse en France, je ne me suis même pas fait suer à la changer pour une fausse US.
> 
> La confirmation de la commande arrive quelques minutes après.


Tu as fait comment ? J'ai essayé sur mon mobile, il m'a détecté comme en France et redirigé vers le site FR

----------


## Baalim

> oh putain oh putain et juste avant les ouacances...
> Merde chez moi ca fait 31,67€, au-dessus du seuil psychologique...
> T'as fait comment ? Tu t'es encore gouré qqpart ou tu as un statut Vidéowhore parce que tu paies pour voucher ?


Avec le voucher GMG12 ?

T'es bien identifié sur le site ?

----------


## Baalim

Sonic mania 5.75$
https://www.chrono.gg/?utm_source=si...gn=sonic_mania

Si vous ne voulez pas le reste du bundle

----------


## Wolverine

Et du coup, je vois qu'il y a 2 versions "EU" et "ROW", dans le bundle on a laquelle ?

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Et du coup, je vois qu'il y a 2 versions "EU" et "ROW", dans le bundle on a laquelle ?


Supposément celle que tu peux activer selon ou tu achetes, comme d'hab avec humble.

----------


## FB74

Homeworld, Deserts of Kharak à environ 6.65 euros sur 2game.com:

https://2game.com/homeworld-deserts-of-kharak


Peut-être moins si les Vouchers passent:

5,99€ with voucher HAPPY2GAME (may not work on this game)
5,85€ with voucher WINTER2GAME (may not work on this game)
5,99€ with voucher ISTHEREANYDEAL (may not work on this game)

----------


## eeepc35

J'ai pris 12 mois d' Humble Bundle Monthly, maintenant j'ose plus rien acheter à coté  ::(:

----------


## Shapa

> J'ai pris 12 mois d' Humble Bundle Monthly, maintenant j'ose plus rien acheter à coté


Tu sais pas y faire. T'achètes tout ce que tu trouves et après tu viens râler ici en disant les bundle c'est de la merde! Facile.

----------


## Ruvon

> Tu sais pas y faire. T'achètes tout ce que tu trouves et après tu viens râler ici en disant les bundle c'est de la merde! Facile.

----------


## Jughurta

*Build your own Bundle* chez Fanatical :
1 jeu pour 1.05€
3 jeux pour 2.59€
5 jeux pour 3.69€

----------


## Paradox

Vu que ca parlait zonage, j'ai une question bete mais dont la reponse pourrait etre compliquee sur Steam : quid de ma bibliotheque si je demenage a l'etrange ? 

Ces dernieres annees , j'ai deja habite aux US, UK, Suisse (mais ce dernier etait particulier), j'etais egalement brievement en Hongrie et Croatie et, autant j'ai vu les differences sur mon catalogue Netflix immediatement, autant pas sur Steam, depuis que des mesures sont prises a l'encontre de certains jeux (je pense pas exemple meme si ce n'est pas recent, a la censure allemande sur certains titres). Cette fois-ci, il se pourrait que ce soit au Canada ou au Japon, je ressors donc de l'EEE.

Ma question est donc : les clefs sont-t-elle "seulement" une question d'activation et une fois dans ma bibliotheque j'en fais ce que je veux (meme si avec la censure allemande, je ne suis pas qu'au mieux ce soit tout a fait vrai) ou je vais voir des titres "disparaitrent" ou autre bizarreries si, par hasard, je me retrouvais demain au Japon (simple exemple) ?

----------


## odji

40 dollars de credit sur le store si vous prenez 1 an de monthly (avec sursis), que pour les nouveaux arrivants.

----------


## Paradox

> 40 dollars de credit sur le store si vous prenez 1 an de monthly (avec sursis), que pour les nouveaux arrivants.


Ca veut dire quoi avec sursis ?

----------


## Supergounou

> *Build your own Bundle* chez Fanatical :
> 1 jeu pour 1.05€
> 3 jeux pour 2.59€
> 5 jeux pour 3.69€


The Sexy Brutale pour 1€, c'est à prendre  ::o:

----------


## Hilikkus

> *Build your own Bundle* chez Fanatical :
> 1 jeu pour 1.05€
> 3 jeux pour 2.59€
> 5 jeux pour 3.69€


The Lion's song complet à 1€  ::O:

----------


## Ruvon

Et Overfall  ::o:

----------


## Franky Mikey

Je prends les 3 du coup ?  ::ninja::  C'est "propre" comme site ? Parce que The Lion's Song me faisait justement bien envie.

----------


## Baalim

> Je prends les 3 du coup ?  C'est "propre" comme site ? Parce que The Lion's Song me faisait justement bien envie.


C'est plus que propre.

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Je prends les 3 du coup ?  C'est "propre" comme site ? Parce que The Lion's Song me faisait justement bien envie.


Oui, et oui  :;):

----------


## Baalim

> Tu sais pas y faire. T'achètes tout ce que tu trouves et après tu viens râler ici en disant les bundle c'est de la merde! Facile.


Et après tu revends discrétos à la découpe tout en continuant à te lamenter sur ton pauvre sort de crevard.

----------


## rogercoincoin

On te le dit ..
C'est ..

----------


## cooly08

> C'est la saison des cadeaux ! À partir d'aujourd'hui et jusqu'au 31 décembre 2018, les membres de Twitch Prime peuvent obtenir un jeu gratuit avec Prime et en offrir un exemplaire gratuit à un ami, même s'il ou elle n'a pas Twitch Prime !


- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ça concerne que ça en revanche :

Pack SNK (WIN)

Hacknet: Complete Edition (WIN)

Poi (WIN)

Smoke & Sacrifice (WIN)

----------


## Baalim

Bulletstorm @ 5.54 € chez voidu avec le code qui va bien
https://www.voidu.com/en/bulletstorm-full-clip-edition

@ Cooly08 :

J'ignorais que c'était des exemplaires en bonus.  ::O:

----------


## Kahanha

Plus que 4 heures pour  LEGO lord of the ring gratuit, clé steam à récupérer sur humble bundle : https://www.humblebundle.com/store/l...gs?partner=sha

----------


## Bibik

Dans la nouvelle fournée de ventes flash sur gog il ya Crosscode à 14.09 avec 1.20€ de cashback soit moins cher que Steam.

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Avec le voucher GMG12 ?
> T'es bien identifié sur le site ?
> https://tof.cx/images/2018/12/21/a93...f3f7ee4539.jpg


http://prntscr.com/lycxjf
Je suis identifié, j'ai saisi GMG12, et j'ai un rabais différent... même le code du voucher est le même que sur ton screen, je pige pas...

Je suis allé voir l'onglet VIP, apparemment je ne suis pas VIP car c'est "sur invitation, il faut continuer d'acheter et de temps en temps mater sa boite mail". Mais WTF ???

SORRY YOU'RE NOT ELIGIBLE TO ACCESS THE VIP AREA YET.
It's by invitation only so do keep shopping and you might see that invitation in your email soon!

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Sur le screen de Baalim il y a écrit VIP sur la jaquette de son jeu.

----------


## jopopoe

Assassin's Creed Unity à 2,36 livres sterling sur Amazon.co.uk, soit à peu près 2,60 euro :

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01N53VN...ing=UTF8&psc=1

Adresse anglaise bidon à prévoir.

----------


## scritche

J'ai eu le même prix que Baalim, mais en même temps, je suis VIP aussi, je sais pas pourquoi d'ailleurs.

Un overlord reçu chez GMG : ET4TA-9IZ2G-PWZ6M

----------


## Baalim

> http://prntscr.com/lycxjf
> Je suis identifié, j'ai saisi GMG12, et j'ai un rabais différent... même le code du voucher est le même que sur ton screen, je pige pas...
> 
> Je suis allé voir l'onglet VIP, apparemment je ne suis pas VIP car c'est "sur invitation, il faut continuer d'acheter et de temps en temps mater sa boite mail". Mais WTF ???
> 
> SORRY YOU'RE NOT ELIGIBLE TO ACCESS THE VIP AREA YET.
> It's by invitation only so do keep shopping and you might see that invitation in your email soon!


Ti veux que je te le prenne s'il est toujours dispo ?

----------


## Oldnoobie

Ah ben si jamais tu y parviens, ouais, si tu prends Paypal je te rembourse dans la foulée. 
Je suis allé voir sur le store Origin, ils indiquent 50% sur BF 5, ce qui ferait le jeu de base à 30 balles... j'ai voulu vérifier, mais c'est un bordel d'interface avec la mise en avant de leur système de location, et ensuite jusqu'à la vérification de commande, nulle part de voucher ni rabais et la facture reste à 59.99... 

Je me sens vieux, j'en suis à ne même plus piger comment certains stores fonctionnent...

----------


## Baalim

> Ah ben si jamais tu y parviens, ouais, si tu prends Paypal je te rembourse dans la foulée. 
> Je suis allé voir sur le store Origin, ils indiquent 50% sur BF 5, ce qui ferait le jeu de base à 30 balles... j'ai voulu vérifier, mais c'est un bordel d'interface avec la mise en avant de leur système de location, et ensuite jusqu'à la vérification de commande, nulle part de voucher ni rabais et la facture reste à 59.99... 
> 
> Je me sens vieux, j'en suis à ne même plus piger comment certains stores fonctionnent...


Je suis sur le coup  ::): 
Je te dis ça dans 5 minutes.

----------


## sticky-fingers

> Assassin's Creed Unity à 2,36 livres sterling sur Amazon.co.uk, soit à peu près 2,60 euro :
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01N53VN...ing=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> Adresse anglaise bidon à prévoir.


Merci  :;): 
Je l'attendais à un prix bas, non pas pour le gameplay mais pour le boulot fait sur la DA et la reconstruction virtuelle de Paris.
Clé achetée et activée  ::):

----------


## Maalak

> Je me sens vieux, j'en suis à ne même plus piger comment certains stores fonctionnent...


Comme un vieux n00b, quoi.  ::ninja::

----------


## Paradox

> Ah ben si jamais tu y parviens, ouais, si tu prends Paypal je te rembourse dans la foulée. 
> Je suis allé voir sur le store Origin, ils indiquent 50% sur BF 5, ce qui ferait le jeu de base à 30 balles... j'ai voulu vérifier, mais c'est un bordel d'interface avec la mise en avant de leur système de location, et ensuite jusqu'à la vérification de commande, nulle part de voucher ni rabais et la facture reste à 59.99... 
> 
> Je me sens vieux, j'en suis à ne même plus piger comment certains stores fonctionnent...


Ca vient plus de la pauvrete ergonomique que de l'age a mon avis parce qu'Origin non plus, je n'y trouve jamais ce que je veux (dans un intervalle de temps acceptable tout au moins).  ::|:

----------


## Baalim

Pour ceux qui aiment les jeux gentiment buggés, Just cause 4 est à 38.01 € chez GMG avec le code GMG12
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games/just-cause-4-pc/



Xmas shooting gratos chez indie gala (drm free)
https://freebies.indiegala.com/xmas-...ev_id=freebies

----------


## Paradox

> Pour ceux qui aiment les jeux gentiment buggés, Just cause 4 est à 38.01 € chez GMG avec le code GMG12
> https://www.greenmangaming.com/games/just-cause-4-pc/
> 
> 
> 
> Xmas shooting gratos chez indie gala (drm free)
> https://freebies.indiegala.com/xmas-...ev_id=freebies


Ca veut dire quoi "gentillement" ?  ::O:

----------


## BaDy

> Ca veut dire quoi "mec qui ne sait pas écrire le mot" ?


Gentiment :

Avec amabilité, gentillesse.
D'une manière sage, en se conduisant bien : Les enfants s'amusent gentiment.
D'une manière satisfaisante sans être pour autant exceptionnelle : Elle joue gentiment du piano.

----------


## Paradox

> Gentiment :
> 
> Avec amabilité, gentillesse.
> D'une manière sage, en se conduisant bien : Les enfants s'amusent gentiment.
> D'une manière satisfaisante sans être pour autant exceptionnelle : Elle joue gentiment du piano.


Merci, Saskia Larousse.

----------


## Gordor

> Merci, Saskia Larousse.


Merde, c’est drôle !

----------


## bbd

> Merci, Saskia Larousse.


Belle et farouche ?

----------


## Baalim

Un jeu mystère gratos pour les VIP chez GMG :

https://www.greenmangaming.com/vip/vip-deals/

Voir en bas à droite pour révéler le coupon de réduction.


Shadow of mordor goty à 3 € s'il reste encore un mec sur ce forum qui ne l'a pas.

https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/la-t...am-key--2610-5

----------


## cooly08

> Un jeu mystère gratos pour les VIP chez GMG :
> 
> https://www.greenmangaming.com/vip/vip-deals/
> 
> Voir en bas à droite pour révéler le coupon de réduction.
> 
> 
> Shadow of mordor goty à 3 € s'il reste encore un mec sur ce forum qui ne l'a pas.
> 
> https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/la-t...am-key--2610-5


J'ai eu : OVERLORD II: 3E953-KWB8H-2PFMM.  ::o: 

Oups je crois que j'ai mis le code avec.  ::ninja::

----------


## sticky-fingers

Idem  :ouaiouai:

----------


## erynnie

Perso : OPERATION FLASHPOINT 2 DRAGON RISING, si jamais quelqu'un veut ?

----------


## Jughurta

J'ai eu le 1er Overlord que j'ai déjà, si quelqu'un veut la clé Steam je lui donne.

----------


## jujupatate

J'ai eu Spermination.  ::O:  ::o:  ::huh::  :Gerbe:  :Emo:

----------


## La Chouette

> J'ai eu Spermination.


Comme quoi GMG cible bien ses clients  ::trollface:: 

Sinon, Monster Prom à 9.69€ sur GOG (avec 1.20€ sur le porte-monnaie) et à 9.59€ sur Steam ! Achetez, c'est du bon, avec encore une mise à jour gratuite qui a eu lieu cette semaine et rajoute 5 nouvelles fins !

----------


## Yemmeth

OVERLORD II: WZMJY-5PYVT-LHZV2

Cadeau pour un canard aléatoire qui a été très très sage cette année  :;):

----------


## FB74

*Metal Slug 3* à 0.89 euros sur Fanatical:
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/metal-slug-3

----------


## Catel

> Comme quoi GMG cible bien ses clients 
> 
> Sinon, Monster Prom à 9.69€ sur GOG (avec 1.20€ sur le porte-monnaie) et à 9.59€ sur Steam ! Achetez, c'est du bon, avec encore une mise à jour gratuite qui a eu lieu cette semaine et rajoute 5 nouvelles fins !


J'ai pris Distant Worlds Universe à 8,30 €  ::):  (-85%)

----------


## McCauley

> Un jeu mystère gratos pour les VIP chez GMG :
> 
> https://www.greenmangaming.com/vip/vip-deals/
> 
> Voir en bas à droite pour révéler le coupon de réduction.


Alors je suis certainement un boulet, mais quand je regarde le code ça commence par : #00...  ::huh::

----------


## Baalim

> Alors je suis certainement un boulet, mais quand je regarde le code ça commence par : #00...


Il faut que tu mettes un jeu mystère dans le panier d'achat. Le code sert au moment du paiement.

Shadow warrior classic gratos chez GOG
https://www.gog.com/game/shadow_warrior_complete

*Railway empire* à 6.70 €
https://uk.gamesplanet.com/game/rail...am-key--3479-1

----------


## sebarnolds

J'ai chopé *Damnation* chez GMG. Si quelqu'un est intéressé, qu'il m'envoie un MP, sinon je l'active dans quelques jours et je l'essaierai quand même  ::):

----------


## toufmag

J'ai choppé Opération Flashpoint mais mon code steam est  ??? bizarre non !?

----------


## McCauley

> Il faut que tu mettes un jeu mystère dans le panier d'achat. Le code sert au moment du paiement.
> 
> Shadow warrior classic gratos chez GOG
> https://www.gog.com/game/shadow_warrior_complete
> 
> *Railway empire* à 6.70 €
> https://uk.gamesplanet.com/game/rail...am-key--3479-1


Merci bien, j'ai récupérè Overlord 2  :nawak:

----------


## Anonyme210226

Football Manager 2019 à son historical low sur voidu avec le code passé par Bon Plan Manager 2018, WINTERMADNESS (le code, pas le bon plan manager 2018).
Il tombe à 27.84 €, soit presque -50 %.

----------


## FB74

C'est moi ou, pour l'instant, les offres ne sont pas si terribles que ça (toutes plateformes de vente confondues) ?  :tired:

----------


## Anonyme210226

Il me semble même que les prix descendaient plus bas pour les soldes d'automne.  ::sad::

----------


## Thelonious

> Merci bien, j'ai récupérè Overlord 2


Moi Hospital Tycoon...Si quelqu'un veut la clef...  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Bibik

> Il me semble même que les prix descendaient plus bas pour les soldes d'automne.


C'est un peu près ça, et l'enchaînement soldes d'halloween/thanksgiving/noël (éventuellement nouvel an) n'encourage pas les éditeurs à discounter l'ensemble de leur catalogue toutes les 3 semaines. 

Puis bon, il est clair que pour un bon _patient gamer_ abonné aux threads de bons plans, ITAD et autres r/gamedeals, les meilleurs prix sont souvent disséminés hors de ces périodes.

----------


## Maalak

> Il me semble même que les prix descendaient plus bas pour les soldes d'automne.


Tu rigoles ? Il y a -50% sur Grimoire, prix le plus bas constaté, qu'est-ce qu'il te faut de plus ?  ::o:

----------


## Supergounou

Pour ma part j'ai une grosse vingtaines de jeux dans ma wishlist Steam qui sont à leur prix le bas ever d'après IsThereAnyDeals, une petite dizaine qui sont à -80%+ j'en ai même acheté 4. Sans doute mon record depuis... 2014?

----------


## sebarnolds

Moi, j'ai finalement craqué et j'ai acheté le dernier Tomb Raider en version Croft (jeu + BO + season pass) pour 35€ (merci GMG !). C'est une plutôt bonne promo. Et j'ai chopé quelques jeux pour offrir sur Steam, ainsi que sur GOG.

----------


## nini0196

!!! Enoooorme bon plan (-85%) pour le roi des 4x spatiaux: Distant Worlds Universe à 6€ sur GOG !!!

----------


## Baalim

Je suis globalement assez d'accord avec lz chat même s'il a  toujours de belles promotions de temps à autres.

South park 2 gold à 15.29€
https://www.voidu.com/en/south-park-...e-gold-edition

Je sens que je vais me la jouer #patientgamer pour celui-ci.

----------


## Magnarrok

Baalim et patient gamer dans la même phrase...  :WTF: 

 :haha:

----------


## BaDy

Sudden Strike 4 à 3,60€ sur Instant Gaming  ::ninja::

----------


## La Chouette

> Baalim et patient gamer dans la même phrase...


C'est un autre type de patient gamer : il achète les jeux rapidement, mais il attend trois ans avant d'y jouer.

----------


## cooly08

:^_^:

----------


## Baalim



----------


## Anonyme210226



----------


## Harvester

> C'est un autre type de patient gamer : il achète les jeux rapidement, mais il attend trois ans avant d'y jouer.


On se moque pas c'est souvent ce que je fais  :Emo:  #pasletemps

----------


## Baalim

> On se moque pas c'est souvent ce que je fais  #pasletemps


C'est là que je regrette la progression du démat'  :Emo: 
Avant, on pouvait laisser les trucs sous blister et faire une estimation rapide et totalement alarmante du nombre de jeux/cd/dvd/BR achetés et jamais utilisés  :Facepalm:

----------


## La Chouette

> On se moque pas c'est souvent ce que je fais  #pasletemps


Honnêtement, c'est en partie pour ça que je ne participe que peu sur cpcgifts cette année. J'offre pas énormément, mais même comme ça je pourrais me permettre de gagner plus. Le souci c'est que si je fais ça, le backlog gagne. Du coup je ne participe que si ça fait partie de ma très maigre wishlist (moins de 12 jeux).

----------


## Bentic

> Avant, on pouvait laisser les trucs sous blister et faire une estimation rapide et totalement alarmante du nombre de jeux/cd/dvd/BR achetés et jamais utilisés


https://www.steamleft.com/  ::trollface::

----------


## Ourg

the hunter call of the wild est à -29% avec presque tous les DLC. Excellent jeu pour ce prix. https://store.steampowered.com/bundl..._2019_Edition/

----------


## bbd

Inked est à 8,31€ chez Fanatical avec le coupon FANATICAL10. Si vous ne connaissez pas ce petit jeu indé, allez au moins voir sa fiche steam, c'est super joli et il y a une démo  :;):

----------


## Baalim

Arrgh, le yogscast arrive à faire pire sur les derniers jours  :Facepalm: 

Wizorb, pu****, wizorb quoi  :Emo:

----------


## FB74

Quelques livres sur le Humble Bundle: 
https://www.humblebundle.com/books/stem-books

Histoire de se cultiver un peu.  :Tap:

----------


## Kaede

> Arrgh, le yogscast arrive à faire pire sur les derniers jours 
> 
> Wizorb, pu****, wizorb quoi


C'était vraiment bien parti mais ça fait un petit moment que les jeux intéressants se sont raréfiés  ::(: 
Sinon, je comprends pas le problème avec Wizorb, c'est si mauvais que ça ?

----------


## Gilrain

:Fouras: 
Distribution de clés à ajouter à vos backlogs. (le seul bon plan de ce topic  ::ninja::  )

Y'en a plus. Amusez-vous bien.

*Steam*
Hand of Fate - DYYIY-PZP5M-43GCI
Tomb Raider: Anniversary - PB2FB-ITELJ-N8JA9
Kane & Lynch 2: Dog Days - Z4C2L-B45V3-ID4LK
Lightning Returns: Final Fantasy XIII - BHTF8-MEZG7-ZF7N2
Tomb Raider: Underworld - HZNJZ-NFALX-XBFX6
Lethal League - Y2R2Y-0CVFQ-ZEH44
Still Life - 0TPGL-CLJDD-7BI8A
Cyborg Detonator - DJEFQ-T8JWT-54HRJ

*GOG*
Dreamfall Chapters - L86T727CD9ECEA68C4
Saints Row 2 - F5819-C7752-7CED8-384FF
Grim Fandango Remastered - 621ED-14B81-673A6-F73E8
Expeditions: Conquistador - 963G6598285ED84350
Syberia - 39B3E-57EBD-88E27-66BBE
Full Throttle Remastered - FFF6B-66D63-5917F-F5D1D
Little Big Adventure 2 - FFE1E-D7F1A-9ED86-121CF
Xenonauts - 4AF2E-EBF84-43265-ABA33
Neverwinter Nights - 872F3-353BF-2656E-FBDFE
The Witcher - CF9A5-C9568-C76D7-BE428
Fantasy General - PTMEEF4CF4D4D44637 / ADE42-63A55-35DFF-BED4E

Plus que 46 posts et à moi les sections Achats/Ventes !  :Fourbe:

----------


## Stelarc

Le Noël des ninjas youhou. ::ninja::

----------


## FB74

Joyeux Noël à tous, si vous avez un cadeau de la part de Baalim, réfléchissez à 2 fois avant de l'ouvrir.  ::ninja:: 

 ::P:

----------


## sticky-fingers

> Arrgh, le yogscast arrive à faire pire sur les derniers jours 
> 
> Wizorb, pu****, wizorb quoi


 :Drum:

----------


## cooly08

> Quelques livres sur le Humble Bundle: 
> https://www.humblebundle.com/books/stem-books
> 
> Histoire de se cultiver un peu.


Ah wé. C'est assez... large et variée comme culture.

----------


## McCauley

> Distribution de clés à ajouter à vos backlogs. (le seul bon plan de ce topic  )
> 
> *Steam*
> Hand of Fate - DYYIY-PZP5M-43GCI
> Tomb Raider: Anniversary - PB2FB-ITELJ-N8JA9
> Kane & Lynch 2: Dog Days - Z4C2L-B45V3-ID4LK
> Lightning Returns: Final Fantasy XIII - BHTF8-MEZG7-ZF7N2
> Tomb Raider: Underworld - HZNJZ-NFALX-XBFX6
> Lethal League - Y2R2Y-0CVFQ-ZEH44
> ...


Merci pour Full Throttle Remastered et joyeux noël  ::):

----------


## trex

> Distribution de clés à ajouter à vos backlogs. (le seul bon plan de ce topic  )
> 
> *Steam*
> Hand of Fate - DYYIY-PZP5M-43GCI
> Tomb Raider: Anniversary - PB2FB-ITELJ-N8JA9
> Kane & Lynch 2: Dog Days - Z4C2L-B45V3-ID4LK
> Lightning Returns: Final Fantasy XIII - BHTF8-MEZG7-ZF7N2
> Tomb Raider: Underworld - HZNJZ-NFALX-XBFX6
> Lethal League - Y2R2Y-0CVFQ-ZEH44
> ...


Merci pour tes dons.

Je signale que Hand of Fate et Never Winter Nights ont déjà été réclamé par quelqu'un.

----------


## Larriger

Merci pour Full Throttle Remastered !

Larriger



> Distribution de clés à ajouter à vos backlogs. (le seul bon plan de ce topic  )
> 
> *Steam*
> Hand of Fate - DYYIY-PZP5M-43GCI
> Tomb Raider: Anniversary - PB2FB-ITELJ-N8JA9
> Kane & Lynch 2: Dog Days - Z4C2L-B45V3-ID4LK
> Lightning Returns: Final Fantasy XIII - BHTF8-MEZG7-ZF7N2
> Tomb Raider: Underworld - HZNJZ-NFALX-XBFX6
> Lethal League - Y2R2Y-0CVFQ-ZEH44
> ...

----------


## Baalim

Mahjong strip solitaire gratos. Avouez que vous le vouliez :
https://freebies.indiegala.com/mahjong-strip-solitaire

Terroir, 4.04 €
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/terroir

Pas mal de jeux android en promo (voir lien en signature)

Un bundle pour amateurs de jeux de gestion allemands :
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...s-chest-bundle

Jeu multi qui a l'air bien vicelard et gratos :
https://lampfire.itch.io/superluminauts

----------


## Kohtsaro

> Lightning Returns: Final Fantasy XIII - BHTF8-MEZG7-ZF7N2


Merci pour cette belle liste, FFXIIILR est déjà activé.

Bon Noël à tous.

----------


## BaDy

Ils sont tous pris ...

----------


## Epikoienkore

Menthalo a encore sévi !  ::(:

----------


## Baalim

> Ils sont tous pris ...


Cette surprise !

----------


## BaDy

> Cette surprise !


C'est Noël, on a le droit d'être naïf aujourd'hui  :tired:

----------


## Magnarrok

Oups, oui désolé j'ai oublié de poster que j'avais pris Saints Row 2 ! Merci !!!

----------


## FB74

> Oups, oui désolé j'ai oublié de poster que j'avais pris Saints Row 2 ! Merci !!!


Sur la liste noire du Père Noël pour 2019...  :tired: 
Tu commences déjà bien l'année.  :Tap:

----------


## Baalim

Dying light à 8€ pour fêter noël et les mecs qui entrent par la cheminée

https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/dying-light

Skylar &-plux à 3.4$
https://www.gog.com/game/skylar_plux..._clover_island

Dead rising 3 à 8.5$
https://www.chrono.gg/?=DeadRising3ApocalypseEdition

----------


## Myope

On est le 25 au soir et balim revend déjà ses cadeaux pourris reçu à Noel. ::ninja::

----------


## FB74

Pas de nouvel Humble Bundle. 
 :haha:

----------


## Magnarrok

> Sur la liste noire du Père Noël pour 2019... 
> Tu commences déjà bien l'année.


 :Emo:

----------


## Baalim

Pas encore mais va falloir que je fourgue tout le Yogscast  :Fourbe: 


The sims 4 à 5$ chez amazon US
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00ENQXEX2?th=1

----------


## ToneLune

J'ai dans un fichier texte des clés non utilisé pour Steam que je traîne depuis l'époque où j'achetais frénétiquement des Humble Bundle.
J'avais stupidement redeem les clés, j'espère qu'elles n'ont pas expirées (il y a une date de péremption) ?

Mais ça vaut le coup d'essayer si un jeu vous intéresse, et si vous connaissez une technique pour tester une clé sans la valider, faites le savoir !

Trine 3 : L4BJZ-NV7YL-Z9T6B

Costume Quest : RK4ZX-P6Q0L-VWM77
Chroma Squad : RLR7V-JX3RT-HZ596
Broken Age : NWATV-P58FA-Z0HZT
Titan Souls : 8AEI2-47NQ3-HVITA
Grim Fandango Remastered : 90CPJ-8GAHC-4PKWH

Skull Girls : DAMH4-QAB0M-T9GKQ
South Park: The Stick of Truth : VKK5V-CWQDM-NA9R2

Door Kickers : PNBF6-3VV3A-B4CIV

Never Alone + Foxtales : VI9ZX-4QP9F-MMHBI
Never Alone + Foxtales : W9AZL-J9IKK-NMDPK

Retro City Rampage DX : 5Y8Z3-DZB7P-EC9WV
Retro City Rampage DX :  6FT05-FJL0I-00XHX
Duet : A8HJR-9Z54Y-IT8V7
Duet : 7D5JA-TZPZN-557CR
Door Kickers : DM5EN-4PI02-0ZYHX
Door Kickers : I30B0-0FMN9-T9N2Z

Outlast :  VE87C-8CP8N-NRK55
Outlast : VT9KC-4THDJ-MJEEE
Outlast : R63X4-KHJ2H-FCHIJ


Forced : QFLDV-698P2-CBXP8
Forced : 99HXA-QX5MM-JCHQ5
Forced : XFLRW-3DAZQ-0IQ4A

Hammerwatch : CIJAH-Q64GM-HNJL5

Overlord 2 : JX9TG-K8XDN-2JQXT

Banished : YKBFC-IDH06-7X8W7

Company of Heroes™ 2 : 4LAE3-HYXMX-CL5YJ
The Western Front Armies: Oberkommando West :  V44WM-KQKT8-5DNDN
The British Forces :  HBHD3-HY7PC-F9FT4
The Western Front Armies: US Forces :  CRKR9-WQ23Q-8Z9E0

Et j'ai peut-être des clés non réclamés sur mon compte Humble Bundle, je devais les garder pour des amis, mais comme je n'ai pas d'ami ...

Joyeux Noël !

----------


## Stelarc

> Trine 3 : L4BJZ-NV7YL-Z9T6B
> Broken Age : NWATV-P58FA-Z0HZT
> Hammerwatch : CIJAH-Q64GM-HNJL5


J'ai pris tout ça. Je te remercie, des gros poutoupoutoupoutou. ::love::

----------


## pesos

J'ai pris Grim Fandango Remastered. Merci beaucoup  :Emo:

----------


## Le Doyen

Merci pour Titan Soul'S !

----------


## Mastaba

Il me semble que les clés expirent si on ne les redeem pas justement (humble ne donne la clé qu'au moment du redeem sous réserve de stock disponible).
Si t'as la clé elle devrait être bonne, mais je sais pas comment on vérifie sans l'activer...

edit: j'ai pris le deuxième retro city rampage dx  ::ninja::

----------


## Nanaki

J'ai pris la seconde clé Duet, merci!  ::):

----------


## Fretch

J'ai pris le troisième Door Kickers et le second Never Alone.
Un grand merci!

----------


## Marmottas

Et banished est déjà parti...  ::(:

----------


## Bobolebo

cadeaux de noel : 
The Dwarves : ILTZ6-QJ0J0-3NDM2
sniper elite v2 : H59HA-J937C-RVC06

----------


## machiavel24

> cadeaux de noel : 
> The Dwarves : ILTZ6-QJ0J0-3NDM2
> sniper elite v2 : H59HA-J937C-RVC06


Merci pour The Dwarves  :;): .

----------


## talouche

> cadeaux de noel : 
> The Dwarves : ILTZ6-QJ0J0-3NDM2
> sniper elite v2 : H59HA-J937C-RVC06


Merci pour Sniper Elite!  ::ninja::

----------


## Silick

South Park est déjà pris  :Emo:

----------


## erynnie

A mon tour :

AER Memories of Old  MHD6Q-5KN67-PD7RL
Lara Croft GO LQAGF-FZ4YG-6VRGE
Outlast 2 P0FMI-A4I20-2R0H0
GUILTY GEAR XX ACCENT CORE PLUS R HTZVV-PPHG8-JARHQ
TOMB RAIDER (2013) JICX0-DK49I-XDGJ7
ONE PIECE BURNING BLOOD JAZBL-4MEEE-VZKZL
Pillars of Eternity P34X7-KJNF6-I0ARK
DmC: Devil May Cry ZNJRT-GCVRB-T80FC
Sid Meier's Civilization V R40I9-FT5HP-G8B4E
Railroad Tycoon 3 MA008-7NXZ6-WC59Q
Crusader Kings 2 Q7C5Q-JB3ID-H43RL
Legend of Grimrock BCR3R-J63MB-2TRNN
Spec Ops : The Line NM39Y-HWMYQ-A62MP
Mark of the ninja NC6QF-P0H2J-ZQGP9
Dead Space 8XPYB-9K59I-LVKYW

----------


## Flad

C'est beau !

----------


## Kahanha

> A mon tour :
> 
> AER Memories of Old  MHD6Q-5KN67-PD7RL
> Lara Croft GO LQAGF-FZ4YG-6VRGE
> Outlast 2 P0FMI-A4I20-2R0H0
> GUILTY GEAR XX ACCENT CORE PLUS R HTZVV-PPHG8-JARHQ
> TOMB RAIDER (2013) JICX0-DK49I-XDGJ7
> ONE PIECE BURNING BLOOD JAZBL-4MEEE-VZKZL
> Pillars of Eternity P34X7-KJNF6-I0ARK
> ...


Merci beaucoup ! J'ai pris AER, Railroad et civ V, tu as fait mon année.  ::love::

----------


## Polochon_street

> A mon tour :
> 
> AER Memories of Old  MHD6Q-5KN67-PD7RL
> Lara Croft GO LQAGF-FZ4YG-6VRGE
> Outlast 2 P0FMI-A4I20-2R0H0
> GUILTY GEAR XX ACCENT CORE PLUS R HTZVV-PPHG8-JARHQ
> TOMB RAIDER (2013) JICX0-DK49I-XDGJ7
> ONE PIECE BURNING BLOOD JAZBL-4MEEE-VZKZL
> Pillars of Eternity P34X7-KJNF6-I0ARK
> ...


J'ai pris Spec Ops, merci beaucoup ça faisait longtemps qu'il me faisait de l'œil, et d'habitude je suis trop lent pour ces trucs là. Trop cool !  ::wub:: 
Qu'est-ce que je dois faire maintenant ? J'ai vendu mon âme à erynnie, c'est ça ?  :tired:

----------


## Silick

One Piece déjà pris  :Emo:

----------


## Pinkipou

Prenez _Mark of the ninja_, c'est un ordre du Père Noël.

----------


## Bobolebo

Merci beaucoup :
j'ai pris 
TOMB RAIDER (2013)
Dead Space

----------


## toramo

Merci les canards !! 
J'ai pris Legends of Grimrock perso  ::):  

@+

----------


## PeaK

J'ai tenté Pillars of Eternity, mais un peu trop tard  ::P:

----------


## Kaede

J'ai voulu tester Railroad Tycoon 3, mais déjà pris.
Cet esprit de Noël, c'est beau  ::'(:

----------


## Baalim

Un bundle de comics chez boom studio
https://groupees.com/boomstudios-winterbundle2018

Dans l'hypothèse étrange où un mec jouerait à neverwinter night
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/ne...l-starter-pack

----------


## pipoop

Le topic des dons c'est plus bas

----------


## schouffy

Ouais, je voudrais pas vous apprendre à donner, mais y'a un topic pour ça, et vaut mieux mettre juste les noms des jeux et MP les clés à ceux qui les demandent...

----------


## Baalim

Nouveau bundle chez indie gala.

Avec un titre comme propaganda llama, ça ne peut être que bien.
https://www.indiegala.com/indie-back...m-games-bundle


One day in london a l'air visuellement soigné mais faites attention à la petite précision :
https://store.steampowered.com/app/4...Day_in_London/




> ATTENTION! The main game includes only the first two chapters. Chapters III through V are sold separately as DLC.

----------


## Wolverine

*Monster Hunter World* à *35$* (environ _31€_) chez chrono.gg

----------


## Valenco

> *Monster Hunter World* à *35$* (environ _31€_) chez chrono.gg


Acheté dès sa sortie. Il m’a lassé presque aussi vite qu’il m’a hypé.  ::P:

----------


## Catel

> Ouais, je voudrais pas vous apprendre à donner, mais y'a un topic pour ça, et vaut mieux mettre juste les noms des jeux et MP les clés à ceux qui les demandent...


Le problème de ce topic c'est que le forum achat/vente c'est pas trop sa place... à moins de vouloir le garder confidentiel, il serait mieux au voisinage du topic des généreux.  :Emo:

----------


## Mantalo

> Menthalo a encore sévi !


Hum...je dois me sentir concerné ? A part, ça, je n'ai pas pris de clefs : trop de jeux à faire, pas assez de temps !

----------


## Wolverine

Un Humble Software Bundle spécial photo ...

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> Acheté dès sa sortie. Il m’a lassé presque aussi vite qu’il m’a hypé.


Pareil...

----------


## Baalim

CIV VI à 10.53 €
https://www.wingamestore.com/product...vilization-VI/

Dungeons 3 à 7 €
https://www.wingamestore.com/product/7960/Dungeons-3/

Kerbal, 11.2 €
https://www.wingamestore.com/product...Space-Program/

----------


## FB74

J'ai même plus envie de toucher à un Civilization.  :Emo:

----------


## Maalak

> Hum...je dois me sentir concerné ? A part, ça, je n'ai pas pris de clefs : trop de jeux à faire, pas assez de temps !


Genre tu t'appelles Menthalo, toi ?  :tired:

----------


## pipoop

Cette absence d'originalité des pseudos annonce les multi du futur

----------


## azack

Comment ça se passe quand l'abo annuel humble bundle arrive à son terme ? 
Je dois annuler paypal sinon je repars sur un an, un mois ?? Merci  ::):

----------


## bbd

Night in the woods est à 11.99$, son lowest, sur itch.io (et vous aurez une clé steam en plus de la version sans DRM).

----------


## Herr Peter

Apparemment SOMA sera offert demain (28 décembre) sur GOG, selon cette source et le forum GOG.

----------


## Getz

*Tacoma à 2.99€ sur GOG pendant encore 3 heures*

*Outlast 2 à 4.29€ sur GOG pendant encore 3 heures*

- - - Mise à jour - - -

*Shadow Of The Tomb Raider à 23.76€ avec le code GMG12*

----------


## TH3 CAK3

Subnautica est gratuit depuis l'EPIC launcher  :;):

----------


## Baalim

Nouvelles promotions journalières chez GOG parmi lesquelles Even the ocean à 5.29$
https://www.gog.com/game/even_the_ocean

Ah, je m'aperçois, probablement un peu tard, que de nouveaux jeux gog connect (dustforce dx notamment) ont été ajoutés.

Phantom doctrine, manifestement à son plus bas tarif à 23$
https://www.wingamestore.com/product...ntom-Doctrine/

----------


## sebarnolds

> Ah, je m'aperçois, probablement un peu tard, que de nouveaux jeux gog connect (dustforce dx notamment) ont été ajoutés.


Non, ça n'y était pas en début d'après-midi. Tu es plutôt rapide donc  ::):

----------


## odji

en parlant de gog, de possible titres transfuge de steam a recuperer sur gog.com/connect

----------


## Nanaki

C'est demain que Humble retire l'argent du monthly donc n'oubliez pas de mettre en pause si vous ne voulez pas le bundle avec Just Cause 3 XXL Edition, Wizard of Legend et Project CARS 2.

----------


## Hyeud

> C'est demain que Humble retire l'argent du monthly donc n'oubliez pas de mettre en pause si vous ne voulez pas le bundle avec Just Cause 3 XXL Edition, Wizard of Legend et Project CARS 2.


Merci saint homme. Les têtes d'affiches sont vraiment pourris depuis 4 mois.  :Emo:

----------


## Baalim

Promo iceberg digital chez humble avec antigraviator à 10.5€
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/antigraviator

----------


## Mantalo

> Genre tu t'appelles Menthalo, toi ?


Du coup il s'agit d'un running gag ? Lapin compris  ::huh::  ... Et puis je traine souvent sur le topic, avec fascination : j'attends que Baalim nous annonce qu'il est une entité extraterrestre spécialisée dans la collection de "produits culturels".

Bisous.

----------


## bbd

> Du coup il s'agit d'un running gag ? Lapin compris  ... Et puis je traine souvent sur le topic, avec fascination : j'attends que Baalim nous annonce qu'il est une entité extraterrestre spécialisée dans la collection de "produits culturels".
> 
> Bisous.


Ça vient du topic des généreux. Il y a quelque temps (2-3 ans ?) un certain menthalo s'était illustré avec des participations nombreuses en "oubliant" de faire des gifts. Je crois que c'est ça, à moins que ce soit 78loic, ma mémoire me joue des tours  :Fouras:

----------


## Flad

Menthalo c'était sur le topic des dons. Il enregistrait les clés plus vite qu'un bot.

----------


## Baalim

> Menthalo c'était sur le topic des dons. Il enregistrait les clés plus vite qu'un bot.


Ce qui est rigolo, c'est que Mantalo est probablement Menthalo  ::trollface::

----------


## bbd

> Menthalo c'était sur le topic des dons. Il enregistrait les clés plus vite qu'un bot.


My bad, quand je dis que je vieillis...

----------


## Baalim

crusader kings 2 à 3e
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games/crusader-kings-ii/

----------


## Maalak

> Ça vient du topic des généreux. Il y a quelque temps (2-3 ans ?) un certain menthalo s'était illustré avec des participations nombreuses en "oubliant" de faire des gifts. Je crois que c'est ça, à moins que ce soit 78loic, ma mémoire me joue des tours


Non, sur le topic des généreux, c'était Skouatteur.  :;):

----------


## pipoop

Menthalo aussi quand il pouvait

----------


## Kydo

Hello tout le monde,
je poste pas souvent jamais ici, mais je profite régulièrement de vos bons plans, alors je vous renvoie modestement l'ascenseur avec quelques jeux qui viennent du bundle fanatical qui ne m’intéressent pas :
 Shadow of Mordor Game of the Year Edition Injustice Gods Among Us Ultimate Edition Homeworld Remastered Collection Monochroma The Kings Bird

Envoyez moi un pm si ça vous intéresse  ::):

----------


## Baalim

Sphinx and the cursed mummy (cursed mommy, c'est un autre jeu) à 4.29 €
https://www.gamebillet.com/sphinx-and-the-cursed-mummy

@ Kydo : joli geste et chouette avatar !  ::wub:: 



Envie d'un super sprint mais sans les freins parce que c'est un truc juste bon pour les amigaïstes ?
Brakes are for losers est à 2.20 €
https://uk.gamesplanet.com/game/bafl...am-key--3434-1

----------


## machiavel24

> Hello tout le monde,
> je poste pas souvent jamais ici, mais je profite régulièrement de vos bons plans, alors je vous renvoie modestement l'ascenseur avec quelques jeux qui viennent du bundle fanatical qui ne m’intéressent pas :
>  Shadow of Mordor Game of the Year Edition Injustice Gods Among Us Ultimate Edition Homeworld Remastered Collection Monochroma The Kings Bird
> 
> Envoyez moi un pm si ça vous intéresse


Merci pour Homeworld  ::wub:: .

----------


## cooly08

> Hello tout le monde,
> je poste pas souvent jamais ici, mais je profite régulièrement de vos bons plans, alors je vous renvoie modestement l'ascenseur avec quelques jeux qui viennent du bundle fanatical qui ne m’intéressent pas :
>  Shadow of Mordor Game of the Year Edition Injustice Gods Among Us Ultimate Edition Homeworld Remastered Collection Monochroma The Kings Bird
> 
> Envoyez moi un pm si ça vous intéresse


Merci beaucoup pour The Kings Bird.  ::):

----------


## Baalim

> Merci beaucoup pour The Kings Bird.


Vilain  :Emo:

----------


## RUPPY

> Hello tout le monde,
> je poste pas souvent jamais ici, mais je profite régulièrement de vos bons plans, alors je vous renvoie modestement l'ascenseur avec quelques jeux qui viennent du bundle fanatical qui ne m’intéressent pas :
>  Shadow of Mordor Game of the Year Edition Injustice Gods Among Us Ultimate Edition Homeworld Remastered Collection Monochroma The Kings Bird
> 
> Envoyez moi un pm si ça vous intéresse


Thanks for Injustice  :Clap:

----------


## jeanviens

Merci *Kydo* pour Shadow of mordor (et pour les autres jeux aux autres canard aussi) !

----------


## cooly08

> Vilain


J'aime être vilain.  :Bave:

----------


## Baalim

> J'aime être vilain.


 Ma vengeance sera terrible. Je vais aller poster des commentaires négatifs sur les 3 millions de photos que tu as postée sur Steam . Oui, une par une.  :Boom:

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Soma gratuit sur GoG

----------


## cooly08

> Ma vengeance sera terrible. Je vais aller poster des commentaires négatifs sur les 3 millions de photos que tu as postée sur Steam . Oui, une par une.


Bon courage, j'ai hâte de suivre ça !  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

Nouveau bundle chez IG avec un léger effort puisqu'on y trouver Crashday, Brawlout et Kung fu panda.

https://www.indiegala.com/friday-spe...8-steam-bundle


Vous voyez welcome to princeland et vous vous dites : chouette, un just cause like pas cher et bien cheapos.
Et puis vous vous rappelez que Just cause 3 XXL fait partie du Humble monthly à venir.


A ce propos, je vous laisse le soin de faire une recherche sur steam avec les mots hentai, sexy ou 2048, histoire de voir le nombre de sous merdes torchées à la journée par des développeurs russes ou chinois  :Facepalm: 


Just Cause™ 3 DLC: Air, Land & Sea Expansion Pass apparemment gratos sur steam
https://steamdb.info/app/401850/

----------


## Herr Peter

> Just Cause™ 3 DLC: Air, Land & Sea Expansion Pass apparemment gratos sur steam
> https://steamdb.info/app/401850/


Pour le moment je le vois toujours en payant, mais peut-être que l'offre n'a pas encore débuté.

----------


## Baalim

> Pour le moment je le vois toujours en payant, mais peut-être que l'offre n'a pas encore débuté.


T'as essayé en passantpar là :
steam://install/401850

----------


## JulLeBarge

Zut j'ai pas le jeu de base  ::ninja::

----------


## Anonyme210226

> A ce propos, je vous laisse le soin de faire une recherche sur steam avec les mots hentai, sexy ou 2048, histoire de voir le nombre de sous merdes torchées à la journée par des développeurs russes ou chinois


Pas besoin, il suffit de choper des cartes en éclusant quotidiennement sa liste de découvertes. Je pense que Steam arrivera un jour à dire stop aux jeux de merdes, mais ce sera uniquement parce que tous les titres de jeux auront déjà été pris, à la suite de la sortie de Hentai Hundekotenmotorrad Simulator.

----------


## Baalim

> Pas besoin, il suffit de choper des cartes en éclusant quotidiennement sa liste de découvertes. Je pense que Steam arrivera un jour à dire stop aux jeux de merdes, mais ce sera uniquement parce que tous les titres de jeux auront déjà été pris, à la suite de la sortie de Hentai Hundekotenmotorrad Simulator.


Quelque part, ça me rassure de constater que je ne suis pas le seul à subir ça en visionnant la liste de découvertes  ::ninja:: 


*Super meat boy gratuit sur l'epic game store.*

Ai-je précisé que ce jeu, c'est de la merde en barre ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Ai-je précisé que ce jeu, c'est de la merde en barre ?


On ne le rappelle jamais assez  ::ninja::

----------


## pipoop

Oui
Et pourquoi tu ennonces des évidences

----------


## cedes4

https://freebies.indiegala.com/2dark

2Dark Gratuit sur Indie Gala.

----------


## Baalim

Splasher et post humar war ajoutés sur le coin shop de.chrono.gg

Accessoirement, soul calibur 6 à 36$

----------


## FB74

*LEGO Lord of the Baalim Ring + The (Gr)Ho(ss)bbit* de nouveau gratos sur le Humble Bundle, jusqu'à 22h00, si vous souscrivez à la newsletter:
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/l...-lotr-giveaway

----------


## Calys

> Ai-je précisé que ce jeu, c'est de la merde en barre ?





> On ne le rappelle jamais assez





> Oui
> Et pourquoi tu ennonces des évidences


 :tired:  J'ai l'ignore-list qui me démange

----------


## Baalim

Un jour, t'auras tous les gens de cpcgifts en ignore list et tu seras vachement triste  ::trollface:: 

Et hop, un nouveau jeu gratuit, un nouveau client à récupérer. Joie !
https://www.kartridge.com/gridd-giveaway

https://www.windowscentral.com/gridd...nhanced-review

----------


## FB74

Vivement le Baalim 2019.  :tired:

----------


## Epikoienkore

> crusader kings 2 à 3e
> https://www.greenmangaming.com/games/crusader-kings-ii/


Comment ruiner sa vie sociale pour les dix années à venir à moindre coût ! 

Une offre pareille sur un tel jeu, ça ne se refuse pas !!!

----------


## Gordor

> Comment ruiner sa vie sociale pour les dix années à venir à moindre coup ! 
> 
> Une offre pareille sur un tel jeu, ça ne se refuse pas !!!


Si si regarde.

----------


## Mastaba

> Merci pour Homeworld .


N'oublie pas d'installer le mod Complex.  ::ninja::

----------


## Catel

La liste de tous les jeux qui se sont retrouvés offerts (parfois plusieurs fois) en 2018 sur Steam, GOG, Humble, Origin, Battle.net, Uplay et Epic Store  ::P: 

The Red Solstice
Carmageddon TDR 2000
Amnesia 1
Amnesia 2
King of Fighters 2002
Dead Space
Dungeons 2
Hitman (Sapienza)
Spec Ops the Line
Crusader Kings 2
Satellite Reign
Stories Path of Destinies
Galactic Civilization 2
Unreal
Xenonauts
For Honor
Ziggurat
Quake Champions
Shadowrun Returns
Insurgency
Orwell
NaissanceE
Shadow Warrior 2
Evolvation
Metro 2033
Murderous Pursuits
Jill of the Jungle
Destiny 2
Sins of a Solar Empire Rebellion
Outcast Second Contact
Company of Heroes 2
Subnautica
Full Throttle Remastered
Lego the Hobbit
Geneshift
Anno 1602
Lego Seigneur des Anneaux
SOMA
2Dark

----------


## Magnarrok

T'aurais mis Twitch la liste aurait doublé  ::o:

----------


## Jughurta

Tu en as oublié c'est certain : *Super Meat Boy* par exemple ou *Hacknet*.

----------


## Baalim

A vue de nez, il manque également les ultima iv et savage worlds, les trois premiers fallout, le premier witcher, sang froid,

Brawl switch à 1€
https://www.nintendo.fr/Jeux/Jeux-a-...L-1328396.html

----------


## Catel

en 2018.  :tired:

----------


## Mastaba

Et _I am not a Monster_ que j'ai connement loupé  ::cry::

----------


## Ruvon

Et 2Dark est gratuit sur IndieGala, pas cité dans les stores  :tired:  :grosrelou:  ::ninja::

----------


## Flad

2dark c'est le dernier truc de Reynald ou je confond ?  ::unsure::

----------


## Baalim

> 2dark c'est le dernier truc de Reynald ou je confond ?


Raynal, ouais

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> en 2018.


Ah... J'avais point lu  :Facepalm: 

Mais bon, match nul. Y'a pas gridd que j'avais posté plus haut  ::ninja::

----------


## MeL

> La liste de tous les jeux qui se sont retrouvés offerts (parfois plusieurs fois) en 2018 sur Steam, GOG, Humble, Origin, Battle.net, Uplay et Epic Store 
> 
> The Red Solstice
> Carmageddon TDR 2000
> Amnesia 1
> Amnesia 2
> King of Fighters 2002
> Dead Space
> Dungeons 2
> ...


Grim Fandango Remastered

----------


## Catel

C'était en décembre dernier.

----------


## MeL

My bad...

----------


## Flad

> Raynal, ouais


Ouais voilà quoi.

----------


## Myope

Vous êtes sur que c'est pas Donald?

----------


## banditbandit

> Et 2Dark est gratuit sur IndieGala, pas cité dans les stores  :grosrelou:


Sérieux il suffit de cliquer sur le bouton download pour l'avoir.  ::O:

----------


## schouffy

Il est beau le Denuvo  ::ninja::

----------


## banditbandit

Il est Denuvo beau.  :;):

----------


## Tenebris

> Il est Denuvo beau.


Et comme on dit, vu qu'ils le virent au bout d'un temps, pour qu'un jeu tourne bien, mieux avoir des anciens que Denuvo  ::ninja::

----------


## fletch2099

ha non pas denuvo ces blagues  ::ninja::  tellement prey visible!

----------


## fatalix41

Çe n'est pas prey de s'arrêter  :tired:

----------


## bbd

C’est exprey pour les denuvo qui ne connaissent pas...

----------


## cooly08

Rah purée, il faut denuvo se taper tous ces preytendûment jeux de mots.  :Facepalm:

----------


## Baalim

Tales of berseria à 12.5$
https://www.chrono.gg/?=TalesofBerseria

Fallout 4 goty à 16.9$
https://www.wingamestore.com/product...-Year-Edition/

Sur le même site, skyrim vr à 22$ et sudden strike 4 à 10$

----------


## pipoop

> Rah purée, il faut denuvo se taper tous ces preytendûment jeux de mots.


Tu nous as pro pour denuvo a faire ta preycieuse comme ça?on sait qui tu es on t'as decouvert

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Fallout 4 goty à 16.9$
> https://www.wingamestore.com/product...-Year-Edition/


C'est cool je suis toujours pas frustré de voir mon F4 GOTY encore sous blister acheté en juin à 20 balles... "Au cas où", tu sais ce que c'est ?  :Facepalm:

----------


## Baalim

Du côté denuvotés, il faut quand même noter Eximius seize the frontier à 7.84€

https://www.play-asia.com/eximius-se...cess/13/70cc0x

----------


## Ruvon

> C'est cool je suis toujours pas frustré de voir mon F4 GOTY encore sous blister acheté en juin à 20 balles... "Au cas où", tu sais ce que c'est ?


Surtout qu'il suffit d'acheter Fallout 76 à 25€ à la Fnac pour avoir aussi Fallout 4 et une figurine  ::trollface:: 

Mais déconnez pas hein, faites pas ça malheureux, 25€ pour une figurine et deux jeux moisis, je déconseille.

----------


## Oldnoobie

Surtout que j'ai connu des funko pop moins laides...

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Surtout qu'il suffit d'acheter Fallout 76 à 25€ à la Fnac pour avoir aussi Fallout 4 et une figurine 
> 
> Mais déconnez pas hein, faites pas ça malheureux, 25€ pour une figurine et deux jeux moisis, je déconseille.


J'ai suivi l'avis de CPC qui disait qu'il était pas mal avec tout plein de mods  ::unsure::

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Surtout qu'il suffit d'acheter Fallout 76 à 25€ à la Fnac pour avoir aussi Fallout 4 et une figurine 
> 
> Mais déconnez pas hein, faites pas ça malheureux, 25€ pour une figurine et deux jeux moisis, je déconseille.


J'ai vu la pub à la télé, ils mettent "exceptionnellement pour noël".   :^_^:  
Heuu nan nan, il a tout de suite été bradé.

----------


## KaiN34

Fallout 4 est pas la catastrophe dont tous les rabats joies nous serinent à longueur de journée, c'est un jeu honnête.  :Tap:

----------


## Oldnoobie

Les pisse-froid sont là pour apaiser la hype, mais dans quelques mois, un consensus se dégagera, pour avouer que bien patché et au quart du prix, c'est un titre correct pour passer le temps dans un EHPAD si on a le choix entre ça et une coloscopie artisanale du Professeur Grosbras.

----------


## FB74

Pour aller 1 fois par semaine dans un EHPAD, je peux te dire que c'est déjà bien difficile pour les résidents de trouver la télécommande de la télé...  ::P:

----------


## Baalim

We are the dwarves à 0.35€
https://www.gamersgate.com/DD-WE-ARE...re-the-dwarves

----------


## rduburo

> Pour aller 1 fois par semaine dans un EHPAD, je peux te dire que c'est déjà bien difficile pour les résidents de trouver la télécommande de la télé...


Le professeur Grosbras serait-il un farceur ?

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Vous confirmez que le season pass d'*Arkham Knight* est dispensable si je ne veux faire que l'histoire et que je ne la terminerai sans doute jamais (comme pour Arkham City...) ? Ou bien il y a une super histoire bonus ou une arme indispensable dans le season pass?

Edit: finalement, je vais plutôt me relancer dans Arkham City.  ::P:

----------


## odji

un dernier lundi chez IG pour l'année 2018:
https://www.indiegala.com/monday-mot...5-games-bundle

----------


## Herr Peter

> Edit: finalement, je vais plutôt me relancer dans Arkham City.


T'as bien raison, un jeu qui atteint un tel niveau de perfection, ça se joue et se rejoue toujours avec autant de plaisir.

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> T'as bien raison, un jeu qui atteint un tel niveau de perfection, ça se joue et se rejoue toujours avec autant de plaisir.


Et puis il prend bien moins de place sur le disque dur!

----------


## Gloppy

> Vous confirmez que le season pass d'*Arkham Knight* est dispensable si je ne veux faire que l'histoire et que je ne la terminerai sans doute jamais (comme pour Arkham City...) ? Ou bien il y a une super histoire bonus ou une arme indispensable dans le season pass?


Au cas où, je te réponds quand même : j'avais fini par m'acheter le Season Pass a prix réduit parce que j'avais terminé le jeu lui-même (offert par un généreux canard, en plus) et que j'étais sous le charme, j'avais du mal à le quitter. 
Néanmoins le contenu du jeu seul est déjà énorme et se suffit à lui-même. Les DLC n'apportent rien d'essentiel.

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> Au cas où, je te réponds quand même : j'avais fini par m'acheter le Season Pass a prix réduit parce que j'avais terminé le jeu lui-même (offert par un généreux canard, en plus) et que j'étais sous le charme, j'avais du mal à le quitter. 
> Néanmoins le contenu du jeu seul est déjà énorme et se suffit à lui-même. Les DLC n'apportent rien d'essentiel.


Merci, ça me servira si je change d'avis avant la fin des soldes.  :;):

----------


## Nanaki

> Merci, ça me servira si je change d'avis avant la fin des soldes.


Sans dire que le Season Pass est indispensable je pense qu'il vaut tout de même la peine pour le DLC Season of Infamy avec les missions liés à Mr. Freeze, au Chapelier Fou, à Killer Croc et à Ra's al Ghul, missions qui - pour ceux comme moi qui aime boucler entièrement l'histoire - sont indispensables. Il contient aussi les mini scénario ou l'on controle Nightwing, Catwoman, Batgirl, Harley Quinn, RedHood et Robin qui sont sympa mais sans plus. Tous le reste c'est du skin et du challenge pack à la con.

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> Sans dire que le Season Pass est indispensable je pense qu'il vaut tout de même la peine pour le DLC Season of Infamy avec les missions liés à Mr. Freeze, au Chapelier Fou, à Killer Croc et à Ra's al Ghul, missions qui - pour ceux comme moi qui aime boucler entièrement l'histoire - sont indispensables. Il contient aussi les mini scénario ou l'on controle Nightwing, Catwoman, Batgirl, Harley Quinn, RedHood et Robin qui sont sympa mais sans plus. Tous le reste c'est du skin et du challenge pack à la con.


Le "chapelier fou" est dans Batman??? Mais ok, merci pour ta réponse.  Ils ont bien prévu le coup car ça revient plus cher de prendre le DLC Season of Infamy en plus du jeu de base que la version complète.  ::P:

----------


## odji

la serie deponia chez fanatical (8,39e)

----------


## Baalim

Arelite core gratos
https://freebies.indiegala.com/areli...%2365+20181231

----------


## FB74

Dans un peu moins de 5h00, on découvre le Baalim 2019 !!!  :Vibre:

----------


## cooly08

:Bave:

----------


## Flad

> Dans un peu moins de 5h00, on découvre le Baalim 2019 !!!


+ vieux + moche
 ::ninja::

----------


## FB74

Avec de vrais gros morceaux de bons plans dedans !!!  :Vibre:

----------


## acdctabs

Hyper Light Drifter, Orwell (S1 & S2), République et Bomber Crew sur Twitch Prime.

----------


## Calys

> Avec de vrais gros morceaux de bons plans dedans !!!


Baalim ? Des bons plans ?
Je crois qu'il y a erreur sur la personne  ::ninja::

----------


## bbd

Bonne année pleine de bons plans !

----------


## fatalix41

Bonne année à tous les canards!!!  ::lol::

----------


## sebarnolds

Bonne année !

----------


## RUPPY

Aïe ma tête  ::sad:: Bonne année  ::P:

----------


## rogercoincoin

bonne acné tout le monde.. heu  .... bonne année !
 :;):

----------


## Gloppy

Merci les gars. 
Je vous souhaite à tous 365 jours de bons plans et autres baalimades...

----------


## BaDy

Bonne année à tous les canards  ::P:

----------


## gloupi

Bonne année à tous !

J'en profite pour remercier tous les contributeurs aux bons plans. Pleins de bonnes choses à vous pour cette nouvelle année.

----------


## Kargadum

Bonne année et bons plans  ::):

----------


## jeanviens

Bonne année les canards et merci à tous ceux qui font vivre ce topic ma foi bien pratique pour économiser quelques pépettes

----------


## Oldnoobie

Sont-y pas mignons...

----------


## Baalim

Mignons, je sais pas trop (surtout l'ignoble propagandiste Calys  :Boom:  ) mais, magnanime, je souhaite quand même une bonne année 2019 à tous  :Cigare: 

Qu'elle soit remplie à la gueule.de nouveaux launchers moisis, de drm dégueulasses, de foules fulminantes et de productions bien fumantes en provenance de steam direct.  :Indeed: 

Tiens, voyons les choses en grand et espérons le grabd retour de Desura pour encore plus de daubes à prix cassés.

Instant nostradamus : j'annonce que 2019 sera l'année de l'agonie des derniers sites de bundles, lamentablement écrasés par humble et fanatical.

There can be only one, comme disait l'autre en ricanant comme une hyène.


Commençons donc l'année avec un simulateur de dépression en kolkhoze avec un frostpunk à 16,5€

Prélevez donc la dime sur les étrennes du facteur  ::ninja:: 

https://www.wingamestore.com/product/8913/Frostpunk/

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Instant nostradamus : j'annonce que 2019 sera l'année de l'agonie des derniers sites de bundles, lamentablement écrasés par humble et fanatical.


Tu veux dire qu'on va enfin être debarassés d'indiegala et ses bundles poubelle?  :Mellow2:  

(Et bonne année tout le monde)

----------


## Baalim

Je mise également sur les bundles jeux de groupees.


Radins de tous bords : hitman 2 est à 22.40€
https://www.play-asia.com/hitman-2/13/70cex5

La.version silver est malheureusement en rupture.

Au hasard, tentez le code VITAFR au checkout.


Resident evil 7 gold edition à 13.87€
https://www.play-asia.com/resident-e...tion/13/70brs9

----------


## FB74

Premiers posts du Baalim 2019 et ça ressemble à un discours jupitérien, assez vide.  :tired: 

Mettons ça sur le coup de la fatigue et espérons du mieux.  :Tap:

----------


## Franky Mikey

Je le trouve en pleine forme moi.  ::lol::

----------


## toufmag

Bonne année les Canards !

----------


## Galgu



----------


## FB74

Humble Bundle, Stardock 2019 Bundle:
https://www.humblebundle.com/games/stardock-2019-games

----------


## Spilke Spiegel

> Humble Bundle, Stardock 2019 Bundle:
> https://www.humblebundle.com/games/stardock-2019-games


87 centimes, 3 jeux qui ont été offerts l'année dernière. C'est original.

D'après Baalim je crois, Fallout 2 a été offert dans l'année, quelqu'un se souvient à quelle occasion ? C'est pour me flageller.

----------


## Hilikkus

> D'après Baalim je crois, Fallout 2 a été offert dans l'année, quelqu'un se souvient à quelle occasion ? C'est pour me flageller.


Pas à ma connaissance. Fallout 1 a été offert en 2017 pour ses 20 ans sur Steam, sinon Fallout 1, 2 et Tactics ont été gratis sur GOG.COM quand interplay a perdu les droits dessus il y a bien des années maintenant.

----------


## Valenco

> Bonne année les canards et merci à tous ceux qui font vivre ce topic ma foi bien pratique pour économiser quelques pépettes


Ou plutôt à nous faire acheter plein de jeux auxquels on ne touchera jamais.  ::P: 

Bisous à toutes et tous pour la nouvelle année.

----------


## Baalim

> Pas à ma connaissance. Fallout 1 a été offert en 2017 pour ses 20 ans sur Steam, sinon Fallout 1, 2 et Tactics ont été gratis sur GOG.COM quand interplay a perdu les droits dessus il y a bien des années maintenant.


Ouais, j'avais pas fait attention. Je pensais.que Catel faisait une liste de tous les jeux qui avaient été gratuits a un moment ou un autre.

Le pack Fallout a été offert par gog pour emmerder Bethesda il y a deux ou trois ans

----------


## Spilke Spiegel

> Ouais, j'avais pas fait attention. Je pensais.que Catel faisait une liste de tous les jeux qui avaient été gratuits a un moment ou un autre.
> 
> Le pack Fallout a été offert par gog pour emmerder Bethesda il y a deux ou trois ans


Ah je comprends mieux, à l'époque je ne connaissais pas ce thread, j'avais 3 jeux dans mon backlog et des amis IRL.  ::'(:  Quelle époque pourrie.

----------


## Magnarrok

Bonne année les canards, la messe est dite prions Saint Baalim pour ses bons plans  ::ninja::

----------


## sidharthaa

*Middle Earth: Shadow of War Definitive Edition* est à 11,24€ avec le code Wintermadness.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Acheté à 14 balles fin novembre, le voilà sous les 12 le temps que je le télécharge  :Facepalm:

----------


## Flad

> Acheté à 14 balles fin novembre, le voilà sous les 12 le temps que je le télécharge


C'et la faute à Baalim ♫

----------


## Gorillaz

> Acheté à 14 balles fin novembre, le voilà sous les 12 le temps que je le télécharge


Faut faire comme moi : tu achètes un jeu à 5 euros, tu le revends à 15 à Flad  ::ninja::  


C'est pour de rire, bisous mon Flad

----------


## FB74

> C'et la faute à Baalim ♫


Ouais mais c'est bien pour ça que Rouxbarbe va faire jouer l'assurance Baalimaaf-3000: "Le prix baisse sous moins d'un mois après votre achat ? Nous vous remboursons 10 fois la différence."

 :;):

----------


## Magnarrok

> ouais mais c'est bien pour ça que rouxbarbe va faire jouer l'assurance baalimaaf-3000: "le prix baisse sous moins d'un mois après votre achat ? Nous vous remboursons 10 fois la différence *en bundle indiegala*."


ftfy !

Putain la première fois que je le place ! Champomy pour tous !

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Faut faire comme moi : tu achètes un jeu à 5 euros, tu le revends à 15 à Flad  
> 
> 
> C'est pour de rire, bisous mon Flad


 ::o: 

Fladouninou, j'ai un Shadow of War à 19.99 € *seulement*, ça t'intéresse ?  ::siffle::

----------


## Baalim

> ftfy !
> 
> Putain la première fois que je le place ! Champomy pour tous !


 À noter que si vous n'avez pas pris l'assurance spéciale à 35 €, vous êtes remboursés en clés Otaku bundles.


Hey toi, le maître de l'Op, je t'ai vu.
Attaque ad hominem  en période de gueule de bois post réveillon, ton compte est bon  :Boom: 


Apperemment, gog propose de nouveau le lucasart préféré de Khan lust gratos.

----------


## Flad

> Fladouninou, j'ai un Shadow of War à 19.99 € *seulement*, ça t'intéresse ?


J'ai déjà mais jpeux ptetre activer 2 clés pour le même jeu tu crois ?
....

----------


## Gorillaz

> À noter que si vous n'avez pas pris l'assurance spéciale à 35 €, vous êtes remboursés en clés Otaku bundles.
> 
> 
> Hey toi, le maître de l'Op, je t'ai vu.
> Attaque ad hominem  en période de gueule de bois post réveillon, ton compte est bon 
> 
> 
> Apperemment, gog propose de nouveau le lucasart préféré de Khan lust gratos.


C'est Full Throttle ?

----------


## odji

indiegala: hump 67

----------


## odji

1euros et 55 centimes pour des jeux casu chez BS

"Kickstart the New Year with a 10-key collection featuring point and click adventures, puzzles and strategy, a bundle that's perfect for regular and casual gamers alike."

----------


## Baalim

> indiegala: hump 67


Les serveurs d'eximius doivent être bien vides pour qu'il se retrouve là.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> J'ai déjà mais jpeux ptetre activer 2 clés pour le même jeu tu crois ?
> ....


Moi j'dis ça se tente  ::ninja::

----------


## odji

> Les serveurs d'eximius doivent être bien vides pour qu'il se retrouve là.



Month 	Avg. Players 	Gain 	% Gain 	Peak Players
Last 30 Days 	2.9 	-0.3 	      -8.74% 	14
December 2018 	3.2 	-11.1 	-77.81% 	20
November 2018 	14.3 	+10.8 	+309.25% 	320

https://steamcharts.com/app/505740#3m

un peu moins de 3 joueurs en moyenne pour un jeu multi, ca devrait passer à au moins 4 joueurs pendant une semaine grace au passage en bundle.

----------


## Magnarrok

Watch_dogs 2 Deluxe à 11,89€ sur Voidu moins cher que la version normale !  ::o:

----------


## Oldnoobie

Comme beaucoup ici, j'ai acheté ce jeu, de base, plus cher (15€) et joué 10 minutes, autant dire que je l'ai un peu saumâtre... relativisons : aucun risque que je ne touche jamais au contenu deluxe vu que déjà le jeu de base... manque de temps. Ca laisse 3,11 euros sur le carreau. Pauvre zeuros...

Et si la résolution 2019 ça pouvait être de ne plus acheter de jeu avant d'avoir joué au moins au tiers de son backlog ?
...
Bon exception faite des monthly, et des quelques jeux très attendus. Et des super plans. Et... ouais bon j'ai rien dit.

----------


## Magnarrok

Après moi je ne l'ai pas acheté non plus j'ai pas le temps :D mais bon moins de 12€ je trouve ça intéressant malgré tout pour un jeu qui vaut quoi ? 7 ou 8 / 10. Mais bon pour moi il arrive après GTA5 que j'ai déjà poncé donc le changement c'est maintenant. Je le prendrais surement à moins de 5€.

En même temps j'ai pris Mass Tefess Andromeda à 5€ et j'ai la flemme de le lancer (je m'y fait un peu chier).

----------


## La Chouette

> Après moi je ne l'ai pas acheté non plus j'ai pas le temps :D mais bon moins de 12€ je trouve ça intéressant malgré tout pour un jeu qui vaut quoi ? 7 ou 8 / 10. Mais bon pour moi il arrive après GTA5 que j'ai déjà poncé donc le changement c'est maintenant. Je le prendrais surement à moins de 5€.


Mais pourquoi dépenser de l'argent sur un jeu long qui ne vaut que 7 ou 8 alors que tu peux le dépenser dans un jeu qui vaut 9 ? Avec la quantité d'excellents jeux qui sortent, je ne vois pas l'intérêt d'acheter un jeu qui est juste bon, même à vil prix. Avec les backlogs qu'on peut se taper ici, c'est pas forcément une mauvaise idée de se restreindre uniquement à des chefs d'oeuvre.

----------


## Ruvon

> Mais pourquoi dépenser de l'argent sur un jeu long qui ne vaut que 7 ou 8 alors que tu peux le dépenser dans un jeu qui vaut 9 ? Avec la quantité d'excellents jeux qui sortent, je ne vois pas l'intérêt d'acheter un jeu qui est juste bon, même à vil prix. Avec les backlogs qu'on peut se taper ici, c'est pas forcément une mauvaise idée de se restreindre uniquement à des chefs d'oeuvre.


 :Clap: 

Conclusion : Baalim en ignore liste et fini les tentations  ::lol::

----------


## Gloppy

> ...
> Bon exception faite des monthly, et des quelques jeux très attendus. Et des super plans. Et... ouais bon j'ai rien dit.


Ha, ha, c'est tellement ça ! :D

----------


## bbd

> Mais pourquoi dépenser de l'argent sur un jeu long qui ne vaut que 7 ou 8 alors que tu peux le dépenser dans un jeu qui vaut 9 ? Avec la quantité d'excellents jeux qui sortent, je ne vois pas l'intérêt d'acheter un jeu qui est juste bon, même à vil prix. Avec les backlogs qu'on peut se taper ici, c'est pas forcément une mauvaise idée de se restreindre uniquement à des chefs d'oeuvre.


Tu veux mettre Baalim au chômage  ::o:

----------


## Baalim

C'est quoi, cette bande de gilets jaunes du gaming  :tired: 

GTA V à 10.12€ chez voidu avec wintermadness

https://www.voidu.com/en/grand-theft-auto-v

----------


## La Chouette

> Tu veux mettre Baalim au chômage


C'est ça l'idée  ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

> C'est ça l'idée et ça devrait être reconnu d'utilité publique


Fixed.

----------


## cedes4

> Mais pourquoi dépenser de l'argent sur un jeu long qui ne vaut que 7 ou 8 alors que tu peux le dépenser dans un jeu qui vaut 9 ? Avec la quantité d'excellents jeux qui sortent, je ne vois pas l'intérêt d'acheter un jeu qui est juste bon, même à vil prix. Avec les backlogs qu'on peut se taper ici, c'est pas forcément une mauvaise idée de se restreindre uniquement à des chefs d'oeuvre.


Peut etre parce que certains preferent jouer a un Action RPG medieval fantastique a 8/10 plutot qu'a un smash bros brawl extended remix 4K ++ collector gold avec des pokemons a 9/10...y'a plein de jeux mauvais pour certains et super pour les autres, c'est pas un journaliste avec une note qui doit te dire a quoi jouer..., je me fais chier grave dans GTA5 alors que j'ai adoré Shadow of mordor...

Apres, respectons les choix de chacun mais Shadow of War meme si il n'est pas noté 10/10 ne me parait pas etre un jeu tout pourri... ::ninja::

----------


## Eradan

Tous les jeux faisant n'importe quoi avec les œuvres de Tolkien sont à chier.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Ça c'est du bel avis nuancé d'expert CPC !

----------


## Eradan

Je rejette l'étiquette d'expert CPC. Je suis en revanche un grand admirateur de Tolkien et un amateur éclairé de ses œuvres.

----------


## Flad

> Je rejette l'étiquette d'expert CPC. Je suis en revanche un grand admirateur de Tolkien et un amateur éclairé de ses œuvres.


Autoproclamé ? Ou t'as un diplôme en  Tolkiennologie ?

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Je rejette l'étiquette d'expert CPC.


Ben c'est pas vraiment comme ça que ça marche. C'est plutôt comme un poisson d'avril : une fois que tu remarques qu'on t'en a collé un au cul, tu peux toujours le décrocher rageusement, le mal est fait.  ::lol:: 


Mais sans rire, les _Shadow of_ seraient de mauvais jeux juste parce qu'ils s'inspirent un peu trop librement d'un univers qui t'es cher ? Quid de leurs qualités proprement ludiques (y as-tu seulement joué) ? Si c'est le seul fondement de ton propos, heureusement qu'il y a aussi des amateurs un peu moins éclairés que toi.

----------


## Supergounou

> Mais sans rire, les _Shadow of_ seraient de mauvais jeux juste parce qu'ils s'inspirent un peu trop librement d'un univers qui t'es cher ?


Pour moi c'est pourtant un argument qui marche, si on chie sur un univers que j'adore c'est clair que je vais pas aimer ça. Je sais pas, imagine un jeu où Celeste se transformait en match3-Hunniepop (je cite Hunniepop parce qu'il parait qu'il est bien niveau "jeu", aucune idée si tu apprécies le genre match3 mais disons que oui) et où le but serait de draguer puis de déshabiller Madeline. Perso je crierai à la honte (et Baalim à l'orgasme).

Quitte à utiliser une licence, autant le faire bien (niveau lore), sinon ça ressemble juste à l'utilisation d'un nom pour faire du pognon.

----------


## Ruvon

> Quitte à utiliser une licence, autant le faire bien (niveau lore), sinon ça ressemble juste à l'utilisation d'un nom pour faire du pognon.


Ils avaient déjà fait les films sur le Seigneur des Anneaux, alors bon, foutu pour foutu, autant continuer à chier sur la licence...

 ::ninja::

----------


## Supergounou

100% d'accord avec ça  :^_^:

----------


## Franky Mikey

Quand bien même, il reste à démonter en quoi les jeux incriminés "chient" sur quoi que ce soit. Un beat 'em up en monde ouvert sur fond de querelles à couteaux tirés entre orcs et autres saloperies qui traînent en Mordor, sur le papier ça ne me semble pas trop déconnant avec l'univers.

EDIT : et, contrairement aux films, ça n'a pas la prétention d'être une adaptation de quoi que ce soit.

----------


## Biscuitkzh

Je doute que Monsieur Tolkien se retourne dans sa tombe juste parce que il y a des jeux vidéo basés sur son univers mais qui ne sont pas représentés à la lettre.
Juste parce que il sont un peu différentes et quelqu'un ne l'aime pas, ça ne veut pas dire que c'est une hérésie.

----------


## Supergounou

> Quand bien même, il reste à démonter en quoi les jeux incriminés "chient" sur quoi que ce soit. Un beat 'em up en monde ouvert sur fond de querelles à couteaux tirés entre orcs et autres saloperies qui traînent en Mordor, sur le papier ça ne me semble pas trop déconnant avec l'univers.


Ça c'est à l'appréciation de chacun, mais encore un fois je comprends l'argument de Eradan.

----------


## Graouu

Au moins çà a le mérite de faire connaitre l'univers au plus grand monde qui pourra après fouiller par lui même (ou pas) l'univers, les bouquins et tout le reste. La culture sans transmission çà ne sert pas à grand chose après tout.
Avant les films de Peter, vous reconnaitrez que Tolkien c'était quand même "niche" (oui grosse niche, certes) et vraiment pas mainstream.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Ça c'est à l'appréciation de chacun, mais encore un fois je comprends l'argument de Eradan.


Mais quel argument ? Il est juste venu étaler un postulat péremptoire en brandissant son badge d'amateur éclairé. Ce n'était pas un troll quand je lui demandais d'étayer un peu le fond de sa pensée.

Pour nourrir un peu la discussion, contre-exemple : au printemps dernier, je me suis laissé tenter par _Warhammer: Vermintide 2_, au point de le prendre (et en double pour Biscotte) _day one_ ou presque. Gros fan de l'univers de Warhammer ? Du tout, jamais touché à quoi que ce soit en rapport (pour moi le nom évoquait juste des jeux de plateau avec des figurines très chères). Mais gros fan de FPS coopératif, et sensible aux critiques qui louaient en V2 un des meilleurs jeux du genre depuis les _Left 4 Dead_. Le respect du lore ? Valeur essentielle pour certains joueurs que j'ai côtoyés, aucune espèce d'importance pour moi. Tant que l'univers _in-game_ est séduisant et cohérent avec lui-même, et surtout que le gameplay est réussi (en l'espèce, _que le jeu est bon_, tout simplement), les gesticulations de fanboys offusqués de la couleur des elfes noirs ou des consonances de je ne sais quel accent prêtent plutôt à sourire.

Il paraît d'ailleurs que V2 respecte plutôt bien le lore, dans son genre. En l'état, il aurait aussi bien pu s'asseoir complètement dessus... et demeurer un excellent jeu.

----------


## Anonyme112

> les œuvres de Tolkien sont à chier.


Je suis d'accord avec cette partie  ::ninja::

----------


## Supergounou

> Mais quel argument ?





> Tous les jeux faisant n'importe quoi avec les œuvres de Tolkien sont à chier.


Je ne dis pas qu'il a raison comme quoi Shadowtruc viole Tolkien, mais par contre je lui concède que si un jeu fait n'importe quoi avec une licence que j'apprécie, je risque aussi de mal le vivre. Y a pas mort d'homme, relis toute la discussion (et ce qui est quote) avec une petite binouze et un gros bisou, y a même pas de débat en fait   ::):

----------


## KaiN34

Vous avez quoi contre les films sur le seigneur des anneaux ?  ::unsure::

----------


## Ruvon

> Mais quel argument ? Il est juste venu étaler un postulat péremptoire en brandissant son badge d'amateur éclairé. Ce n'était pas un troll quand je lui demandais d'étayer un peu le fond de sa pensée.





> Je ne dis pas qu'il a raison comme quoi Shadowtruc viole Tolkien, mais par contre je lui concède que si un jeu fait n'importe quoi avec une licence que j'apprécie, je risque aussi de mal le vivre. Y a pas mort d'homme, relis toute la discussion (et ce qui est quote) avec une petite binouze et un gros bisou, y a même pas de débat en fait


Effectivement, t'es d'accord avec franky en plus, y avait pas d'argument, juste un avis personnel. D'ailleurs puisqu'on en est là : je m'en fous qu'un produit prenne des libertés avec une licence que j'apprécie. Ce qui m'emmerde c'est les jeux pourris.




> Vous avez quoi contre les films sur le seigneur des anneaux ?


J'avais apprécié le premier, moins après avoir vu la version DVD avec bonus ; le deuxième est d'une lenteur et d'une longueur qui devrait être illégale, en plus de raconter certains passages comme le ferait un gamin de huit ans avec ses figurines et son château playmobile. Le troisième m'a laissé un sentiment aux alentours du "meh", sans que je parvienne vraiment à ressortir quelque chose de précis. En fait il m'a laissé indifférent, je l'ai quasiment oublié.

Et ça, c'est sans aucune considération pour le respect ou non de l'oeuvre originale, simplement, en tant que films et surtout en tant que trilogie je ne les ai pas trouvés bons. Ils ne sont pas à jeter, sauf le deuxième, il y a des passages réussis mais ce ne sont pas des chefs d'oeuvres marquants, pour moi.

----------


## Supergounou

> Effectivement, t'es d'accord avec franky en plus, y avait pas d'argument, juste un avis personnel.


Là je ne comprends plus, depuis quand un avis personnel fondé sur un ressenti rationnel n'est pas un argument ? Parce que si un argument se veut d'être objectif, ben autant ne plus discuter de rien.




> J'avais apprécié le premier, moins après avoir vu la version DVD avec bonus ; le deuxième est d'une lenteur et d'une longueur qui devrait être illégale, en plus de raconter certains passages comme le ferait un gamin de huit ans avec ses figurines et son château playmobile. Le troisième m'a laissé un sentiment aux alentours du "meh", sans que je parvienne vraiment à ressortir quelque chose de précis. En fait il m'a laissé indifférent, je l'ai quasiment oublié.


Tout pareil. Et j'ajoute le fait que j'avais lu la trilogie 4x avant de voir les films, et que les derniers films ne les respectent pas du tout. On est loin des films du Hobbits, mais ça annonçait déjà la volonté de Jackson de faire du pognon plutôt qu'à rendre hommage à une grande œuvre.

----------


## Baalim

> Je doute que Monsieur Tolkien se retourne dans sa tombe juste parce que il y a des jeux vidéo basés sur son univers mais qui ne sont pas représentés à la lettre.
> Juste parce que il sont un peu différentes et quelqu'un ne l'aime pas, ça ne veut pas dire que c'est une hérésie.


D'autant que Tolkien ne s'était pas gêné pour piocher dans toutes les mythologies et mélanger tout ça sans trop s'inquiéter de respecter quoi que ce soit.  ::siffle::

----------


## Jughurta

C'est marrant moi j'ai trouvé les bouquins à chier et les films grandioses notamment musicalement.  ::siffle::

----------


## Hyeud

> D'autant que Tolkien ne s'était pas gêné pour piocher dans toutes les mythologies et mélanger tout ça sans trop s'inquiéter de respecter quoi que ce soit.


 :Prey: 
Je crois que je pourrais discuter avec Baalim, et même rire.

----------


## Spilke Spiegel

L'année 2019 commence très fort ! ::trollface:: 

Au moins Baalim savait tenir le thread des HS  ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

> Là je ne comprends plus, depuis quand un avis personnel fondé sur un ressenti rationnel n'est pas un argument ? Parce que si un argument se veut d'être objectif, ben autant ne plus discuter de rien.


Dire "C'est de la merde" c'est pas un argument. Dire "J'aime pas", non plus.

Dire "J'aime pas parce que [insérez raison]", c'est argumenter. Tu seras pas forcément objectif, mais tu ne balanceras pas un simple avis péremptoire en mode "j'ai raison, je ne vais pas m'abaisser à expliquer plus que ça".

"Baalim est un pourri" c'est pas un argument (même si c'est vrai et que c'est l'avis de tous), "Baalim est un pourri parce qu'il envoie des clés piégées aux gens qui l'insultent sur le forum" ça a déjà bien plus d'intérêt.

Et heureusement que j'avais ajouté ça :




> Et ça, c'est sans aucune considération pour le respect ou non de l'oeuvre originale, simplement, en tant que films et surtout en tant que trilogie je ne les ai pas trouvés bons. Ils ne sont pas à jeter, sauf le deuxième, il y a des passages réussis mais ce ne sont pas des chefs d'oeuvres marquants, pour moi.


Quand je vois vos messages  ::ninja::

----------


## Supergounou

> Dire "J'aime pas parce que [insérez raison]", c'est argumenter.


Ok puisqu'il faut le traducteur CPC, moi c'est comme ça que j'ai compris le message d'origine: "j'aime pas parce que ça fait n'importe quoi avec les œuvres de Tolkien".

Je comprends même pas pourquoi vous cherchez tant que ça à jouer sur les mots, je veux bien comprendre la candeur de Franky (d'où mon intervention) mais toi ça fait assez longtemps que tu es ici pour savoir lire entre les lignes.

----------


## Baalim

> Ok puisqu'il faut le traducteur CPC, moi c'est comme ça que j'ai compris le message d'origine: "j'aime pas parce que ça fait n'importe quoi avec les œuvres de Tolkien".
> 
> Je comprends même pas pourquoi vous cherchez tant que ça à jouer sur les mots, je veux bien comprendre la candeur de Franky (d'où mon intervention) mais toi ça fait assez longtemps que tu es ici pour savoir lire entre les lignes.


Ce qui en soit n'est pas forcément un argument recevable tant peter Jackson a essayé de respecter l'esprit de la trilogie originelle. Pas mal d'auteurs seraient ravis de bénéficier d'une adaptation aussi respectueuse.

Vu le nombre de passages chiantissimes dans le matériau d'origine , on peut dire qu'il s'en est bien tiré.

----------


## Eradan

> Ils avaient déjà fait les films sur le Seigneur des Anneaux, alors bon, foutu pour foutu, autant continuer à chier sur la licence...


Devine ce que je pense des films  ::trollface:: 




> Quand bien même, il reste à démonter en quoi les jeux incriminés "chient" sur quoi que ce soit. Un beat 'em up en monde ouvert sur fond de querelles à couteaux tirés entre orcs et autres saloperies qui traînent en Mordor, sur le papier ça ne me semble pas trop déconnant avec l'univers.
> 
> EDIT : et, contrairement aux films, ça n'a pas la prétention d'être une adaptation de quoi que ce soit.


Je vais aller me coucher là, mais si tu veux vraiment une explication détaillée, je peux commencer ça ce week-end. Ça va me prendre plusieurs jours à écrire, et ça va te prendre plusieurs heures à lire.




> Vous avez quoi contre les films sur le seigneur des anneaux ?


Films d'heroic fantasy corrects, mais qui n'ont rien à voir avec la création de Tolkien en dehors de la reprise des noms. (Jackson a même réussi à se planter sur la géographie.)




> D'autant que Tolkien ne s'était pas gêné pour piocher dans toutes les mythologies et mélanger tout ça sans trop s'inquiéter de respecter quoi que ce soit.


C'est (beaucoup) plus compliqué que ça. On pourrait argumenter sur les structures mythologiques (les Valar comptent des 'divinités' des deux groupes dont les rôles et l'importance diffèrent de ceux qui leurs sont traditionnellement attribués), ou sur les différents contes, qui là encore se détournent des schémas habituels. Pour plus de détails, voir la réponse à frankymikey.




> Ok puisqu'il faut le traducteur CPC, moi c'est comme ça que j'ai compris le message d'origine: "j'aime pas parce que ça fait n'importe quoi avec les œuvres de Tolkien".


Merci pour la traduction  ::P: 

@frankymikey: Pour répondre à ta question sur les qualités ludiques des jeux dans l'univers de Tolkien, je t'en pose une autre. Quelles sont les qualités artistiques de _Maréchal, nous voilà_?

@Baalim: Il n'a rien respecté du tout. Le problème des passages 'chiantissimes' des livres vient d'un style littéraire qui n'a pas d'équivalent en français, et ne peut donc être traduit. Ça transforme des pages de poésie en prose en descriptions plates.

----------


## Supergounou

> Ce qui en soit n'est pas forcément un argument recevable tant peter Jackson a essayé de respecter l'esprit de la trilogie originelle. Pas mal d'auteurs seraient ravis de bénéficier d'une adaptation aussi respectueuse.
> 
> Vu le nombre de passages chiantissimes dans le matériau d'origine , on peut dire qu'il s'en est bien tiré.


Je ne comprends pas pourquoi tu quotes ça, mais au moins tu recentres vers un vrai débat, du coup je laisse les experts à leurs expertises  :;):

----------


## KaiN34

> Vu le nombre de passages chiantissimes dans le matériau d'origine , on peut dire qu'il s'en est bien tiré.


This.

Les 2/3 du Tome 1 sont une vraie purge (y en a pas mal aussi dans le Tome 3 un peu moins dans le Tome 2).

----------


## Gorillaz

> @frankymikey: Pour répondre à ta question sur les qualités ludiques des jeux dans l'univers de Tolkien, je t'en pose une autre. Quelles sont les qualités artistiques de _Maréchal, nous voilà_?


C'est bon ça, on est à 2 doigts du point Godwin  :Bave:  :Popcorn:

----------


## Ruvon

> Devine ce que je pense des films


Je me doute que ce n'est pas la qualité des visuels ou de la musique qui t'intéressait  ::trollface:: 




> Tous les jeux faisant n'importe quoi avec les œuvres de Tolkien sont à chier.





> Merci pour la traduction


Marrant, j'aurais pas traduit ça comme ça ; comme quoi, le choix des mots quand on veut se faire comprendre  ::siffle:: 

Tu penses ça par rapport à Jean Reginald Rigobert Tolkien que tu connais visiblement pas trop mal  ::ninja::  , mais tu penserais pareil de n'importe quel jeu qui ne respecterait pas sa "source" d'inspiration ? Genre Dune (le premier, le seul, le vrai) qui n'en a pas grand chose à foutre de l'histoire du livre, c'est de la merde ?




> C'est bon ça, on est à 2 doigts du point Godwin


J'avais pas osé relever  :Popcorn:

----------


## Biscuitkzh

Honnêtement, le "problème" ici est que définir un jeu avec "c'est de la merde" juste parce que il se base sur une oeuvre très aimée mais il ajoute aussi des idées différentes, est un peu ridicule.
Juste parce que tu n'aimes pas l'idée, ça ne veut pas dire que le jeu est un mauvais jeu.
Et surtout, juste parce que quelqu'un décide d'utiliser une ouvre comme inspiration, ça ne veut pas dire forcement que le résultat sera "de la merde".
Comme j'ai déjà dit, je ne crois pas que l'existence de ces jeux ou des films (vu que apparemment Jackson mérite d'être crucifié pour avoir crée le franchise) dérangerait Tolkien, même si ils ne respectent pas l'ouvre original à la perfection. 
Juste parce que quelque chose ne te plait pas, ça ne la rende pas un erreur.

----------


## Marmottas

J'ai l'impression qu'on n'est pas près de revoir des bons plans par ici...
(mais ça va être intéressant quand même)

----------


## odji

les seigneurs des anneaux, en film, ca reste du bon peplum.

Pas forcement un bon plan, de la preco pour bab48 chez groupees

il y aurait:
https://store.steampowered.com/app/635010/ANTIFECTOR/
https://store.steampowered.com/app/661490/Insert_Paper/
https://store.steampowered.com/app/8...day_Unveiling/

----------


## Franky Mikey

> ...


À propos d'oser, le parallèle entre la recherche des qualités ludiques d'un jeu vidéo et celle des "qualités artistiques" d'un objet de propagande me semble plutôt audacieux.

Tu peux t'épargner la ponte d'une dissertation de 50 000 signes pour me prouver par A+B que _Shadow of Mordor_ ne respecte pas l'imaginaire de Tolkien dans toute sa profondeur et ses subtilités : je m'en doute bien. Et, en tant que lecteur du SdA et public potentiel de ce genre de jeu, je m'en moque. Je connais vaguement la typologie des peuples de la Terre du Milieu et sa géographie, mais je ne parle pas couramment le sindarin ou la langue noire des Orcs. Par contre, le seul nom du Mordor évoque pour moi des images, des paysages, des personnages, des bribes de récit, et pour peu que le jeu ne soit pas trop éloigné de la représentation que je m'en fais, il y aura de quoi me satisfaire amplement.

À une condition, cependant. Une condition que tu t'obstines à laisser de côté : *si c'est un bon jeu*. C'est-à-dire un jeu prenant, agréable à jouer, aux mécaniques intéressantes (et, accessoirement, bien fait). La presse spécialisée (en jeux vidéo, hein, pas en Tolkien... les cons  ::ninja:: ) semble globalement avoir retrouvé ces qualités dans _Shadow of Mordor_ et sa suite. Des jeux d'action très corrects, dans un univers fantasy librement inspiré d'une licence bien vendeuse (grâce notamment aux films).

Et c'est tout ce qu'on leur demande. Car le projet n'était pas de transposer le lore de Tolkien dans une sorte de JDR tentaculaire, avec un travail hyper approfondi sur l'identité, la culture et la langue de chaque peuple, la topographie de chaque région, etc. Il y aurait sans doute là matière à faire un jeu d'une ambition exceptionnelle, qui comblerait les passionnés comme toi et les rôlistes acharnés... mais aussi le risque de produire un non-jeu ésotérique, verbeux et chiant. Peut-être qu'un studio indé de fous furieux me fera mentir quand tout ceci tombera dans le domaine public d'ici quelques décennies... peut-être pas. En attendant, des tas de gens seront très contents de pouvoir démembrer de l'Orc à la chaîne dans les _Shadow of_ passés et à venir... et, qui sait, une expérience agréable avec ces jeux poussera peut-être les plus téméraires d'entre eux à s'intéresser de plus près à cet univers littéraire qui te tient tant à cœur.

P.S. : pour avoir lu la totalité des six bouquins minimum deux fois (et sans doute davantage) en V.O., je trouve que la lourdeur et les longueurs ne sont pas qu'une question de traduction.  ::siffle::

----------


## cedes4

Ben moi j'ai jamais reussi a finir les bouquins, et pourtant j'adore l'univers par ces idées peut etre rapides et faciles, (orcs, nains, elfes...). ca ne m'emepche pas d'etres tres friand des jeux SDA (LotR) meme si ils s'eloignent du livre.

en tout ca j'ai jamais ete l'initiateur d'une shitstorm sur CPC, et ca c'est priceless., j'aime les shadow et ca n'a rien a voir avec mon like du facebook de J Tolkien, ou de Jackson, car il a fait de la merde dans certains plans du films (wow la fin du retour du roi , j'ai failli vomir tellement c'est surjoué) mais les dev on reussi a utiliser cet univers pour en faire un jeu plus que potable ! ca c'est du talent.

----------


## Mastaba

> Dire "C'est de la merde" c'est pas un argument. Dire "J'aime pas", non plus.
> 
> Dire "J'aime pas parce que [insérez raison]", c'est argumenter. Tu seras pas forcément objectif, mais tu ne balanceras pas un simple avis péremptoire en mode "j'ai raison, je ne vais pas m'abaisser à expliquer plus que ça".
> 
> "Baalim est un pourri" c'est pas un argument (même si c'est vrai et que c'est l'avis de tous), "Baalim est un pourri parce qu'il envoie des clés piégées aux gens qui l'insultent sur le forum" ça a déjà bien plus d'intérêt.
> 
> Et heureusement que j'avais ajouté ça :
> 
> 
> ...


Voyons, ici la notion de "merde" n'a pas de sens parce que la qualité est avant tout déterminée par le prix soldé.
N'importe quoi est un bon jeu une fois suffisamment bradé.

Quand ils le fileront gratuitement tout le monde le prendra, preuve qu'il sera devenu le meilleur jeu du monde.  ::ninja::

----------


## Eradan

> C'est bon ça, on est à 2 doigts du point Godwin


Tu ne veux pas un verre avant?




> Je me doute que ce n'est pas la qualité des visuels ou de la musique qui t'intéressait 
> 
> Marrant, j'aurais pas traduit ça comme ça ; comme quoi, le choix des mots quand on veut se faire comprendre 
> 
> Tu penses ça par rapport à Jean Reginald Rigobert Tolkien que tu connais visiblement pas trop mal  , mais tu penserais pareil de n'importe quel jeu qui ne respecterait pas sa "source" d'inspiration ? Genre Dune (le premier, le seul, le vrai) qui n'en a pas grand chose à foutre de l'histoire du livre, c'est de la merde ?


Du point de vue du respect de l'univers, peut-être. Comme dit plus haut à propos des films de Jackson, on peut juger une oeuvre donnée selon plusieurs angles. Je n'ai pas joué au premier Dune, donc je ne peux pas juger de sa fidélité. A quel point s'éloigne-t-il du propos central du matériau d'origine?




> Honnêtement, le "problème" ici est que définir un jeu avec "c'est de la merde" juste parce que il se base sur une oeuvre très aimée mais il ajoute aussi des idées différentes, est un peu ridicule.
> Juste parce que tu n'aimes pas l'idée, ça ne veut pas dire que le jeu est un mauvais jeu.
> Et surtout, juste parce que quelqu'un décide d'utiliser une ouvre comme inspiration, ça ne veut pas dire forcement que le résultat sera "de la merde".
> Comme j'ai déjà dit, je ne crois pas que l'existence de ces jeux ou des films (vu que apparemment Jackson mérite d'être crucifié pour avoir crée le franchise) dérangerait Tolkien, même si ils ne respectent pas l'ouvre original à la perfection. 
> Juste parce que quelque chose ne te plait pas, ça ne la rende pas un erreur.


C'est la différence entre un fait et une opinion personnelle. Étrangement, on voit beaucoup moins de canards monter au créneau quand un avis positif est donné de manière tout aussi péremptoire.
Quant à ton opinion sur l'avis de Tolkien, je t'invite à lire cet article du Monde. Il occulte tout ce qui n'appartient pas à la fiction (contrairement à ce qui est écrit, Tolkien a beaucoup publié de son vivant), mais il montre bien le problème.




> Voyons, ici la notion de "merde" n'a pas de sens parce que la qualité est avant tout déterminée par le prix soldé.
> N'importe quoi est un bon jeu une fois suffisamment bradé.
> 
> Quand ils le fileront gratuitement tout le monde le prendra, preuve qu'il sera devenu le meilleur jeu du monde.


Je n'ai pas pris les deux jeux offerts par Humble Bundle, et ne compte pas les prendre. Ton argument est invalide  ::P: 




> *1/* À propos d'oser, le parallèle entre la recherche des qualités ludiques d'un jeu vidéo et celle des "qualités artistiques" d'un objet de propagande me semble plutôt audacieux.
> 
> Tu peux t'épargner la ponte d'une dissertation de 50 000 signes pour me prouver par A+B que _Shadow of Mordor_ ne respecte pas l'imaginaire de Tolkien dans toute sa profondeur et ses subtilités : je m'en doute bien. Et, en tant que lecteur du SdA et public potentiel de ce genre de jeu, je m'en moque. Je connais vaguement la typologie des peuples de la Terre du Milieu et sa géographie, mais je ne parle pas couramment le sindarin ou la langue noire des Orcs. Par contre, le seul nom du Mordor évoque pour moi des images, des paysages, des personnages, des bribes de récit, et pour peu que le jeu ne soit pas trop éloigné de la représentation que je m'en fais, il y aura de quoi me satisfaire amplement.
> 
> *2/* À une condition, cependant. Une condition que tu t'obstines à laisser de côté : *si c'est un bon jeu*. C'est-à-dire un jeu prenant, agréable à jouer, aux mécaniques intéressantes (et, accessoirement, bien fait). La presse spécialisée (en jeux vidéo, hein, pas en Tolkien... les cons ) semble globalement avoir retrouvé ces qualités dans _Shadow of Mordor_ et sa suite. Des jeux d'action très corrects, dans un univers fantasy librement inspiré d'une licence bien vendeuse (grâce notamment aux films).
> 
> *3/* Et c'est tout ce qu'on leur demande. Car le projet n'était pas de transposer le lore de Tolkien dans une sorte de JDR tentaculaire, avec un travail hyper approfondi sur l'identité, la culture et la langue de chaque peuple, la topographie de chaque région, etc. Il y aurait sans doute là matière à faire un jeu d'une ambition exceptionnelle, qui comblerait les passionnés comme toi et les rôlistes acharnés... mais aussi le risque de produire un non-jeu ésotérique, verbeux et chiant. Peut-être qu'un studio indé de fous furieux me fera mentir quand tout ceci tombera dans le domaine public d'ici quelques décennies... peut-être pas. En attendant, des tas de gens seront très contents de pouvoir démembrer de l'Orc à la chaîne dans les _Shadow of_ passés et à venir... et, qui sait, une expérience agréable avec ces jeux poussera peut-être les plus téméraires d'entre eux à s'intéresser de plus près à cet univers littéraire qui te tient tant à cœur.
> 
> *4/* P.S. : pour avoir lu la totalité des six bouquins minimum deux fois (et sans doute davantage) en V.O., je trouve que la lourdeur et les longueurs ne sont pas qu'une question de traduction.


1/ Pourquoi osé? Tu tiens à analyser un jeu uniquement sur ses qualités ludiques, je t'oppose une analyse d'une chanson sur ses qualités artistiques. Ce travail a été fait entre autres sur les affiches de propagandes soviétiques, il n'y a aucune raison de ne pas le faire sur une chanson de propagande.
De la même manière, le fait qu'un jeu soit d'une bonne qualité ludique n'empêche pas les critiques négatives sur un autre aspect de l’œuvre.

2/ Je ne laisse pas cet aspect de côté, je n'en ai simplement rien à foutre. J'ignore si ce sont de bons jeux d'un point de vue ludique, et je m'en moque. Ça n'est pas le point que j'ai soulevé. Pour paraphraser tant de professeurs de français, "vous êtes hors-sujet."

3/ Si le but n'est pas d'utiliser un univers, pourquoi s'en réclamer? ToEE est fidèle à l'univers de Greyhawk dont il est tiré, sans pour autant être un "JDR tentaculaire, avec un travail hyper approfondi sur l'identité, la culture et la langue de chaque peuple, la topographie de chaque région, etc." Les Shadow of auraient pu être situés à la fin du Premier Âge, au nord du Beleriand, où on avait effectivement des armées entières d'orcs qui se disputaient un grand territoire tout en étant harcelées par des petites bandes d'Elfes et d'Edain (bien plus puissants que leurs descendants du Troisième Âge.) Respecter la cohérence interne d'une œuvre n'a rien d'un travail de titan.

4/ Avec 6 bouquins, tu es loin d'avoir tout lu. Pour le reste, chacun son avis.

Edit: Il ne faut pas oublier que le but premier de Tolkien quand il a commencé à écrire sur la Terre du Milieu était celui des _Inklings_: écrire une nouvelle mythologie propre à l'Angleterre. Dans les toutes premières versions, l'histoire s'arrêtait à la fin du Premier Âge avec la transformation de Tol Eressä en Grande-Bretagne. Les deux membres les plus connus des _Inklings_ ont d'ailleurs réussi, chacun à leur manière: Tolkien avec Arda, C. S. Lewis avec Narnia. Il est d'ailleurs amusant de trouver des détails communs dans leurs œuvres alors que celles-ci sont structurellement et narrativement très différentes.

Et maintenant je suis à la bourre pour aller bosser. Bravo!

----------


## pipoop

On est bien le vendredi....
Shadow of the tomb raider on peut dire que c'est de la merde si ça respecte pas le lore des autres tomb raider?

----------


## machiavel24

Et personne pour parler de la nouvelle traduction française du Seigneur des Anneaux ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Et personne pour parler de la nouvelle traduction française du Seigneur des Anneaux ?


Elle est mieux que l'ancienne? 

Spoiler Alert! 


Parce que c'etait bien de la merder

----------


## machiavel24

> Elle est mieux que l'ancienne? 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Parce que c'etait bien de la merder


Plus proche du style de Tolkien apparemment.

----------


## BaDy

Trois pages de HS à la recherche de bons plans  :Boom: 

Et le pire dans tout ça ? Je m'en fous de votre Talky. Mais je prends la peine de lire tous les messages  :Boom:  :Boom:  :Boom:  et je sais même pas pourquoi ...

Venez  :Petit Viking:  j'attends vos HS  :Petit Viking:

----------


## Ruvon

> Voyons, ici la notion de "merde" n'a pas de sens parce que la qualité est avant tout déterminée par le prix soldé.
> N'importe quoi est un bon jeu une fois suffisamment bradé.
> 
> Quand ils le fileront gratuitement tout le monde le prendra, preuve qu'il sera devenu le meilleur jeu du monde.


Belle tentative de revenir dans le thème du topic  :Clap:

----------


## pikkpi

C'est passé ça ? ( Il est encore temps de vous faire rembourser si vous l'avez pris pendant les soldes )



*What Remains of Edith Finch* gratos sur l'Epic Store *du 10 au 25 janvier*

----------


## bbd

Avec un peu de bol Shadow of War sera dans le monthly, vivement ce soir  ::trollface:: 
 :Popcorn:

----------


## Ruvon

Ils veulent pas y mettre un bon jeu plutôt ?

 ::ninja::  :relancedequinze: :m'enfoussuispasabonnéaumonthly:

----------


## Baalim

> C'est passé ça ? ( Il est encore temps de vous faire rembourser si vous l'avez pris pendant les soldes )
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/47merSn.jpg
> 
> *What Remains of Edith Finch* gratos sur l'Epic Store *du 10 au 25 janvier*


Joli.
Ça donnera une bonne raison aux sceptiques de s'y essayer. Et ce walking sim est sublime.

Oui, c'est un avis péremptoire.

----------


## Magnarrok

> Joli.
> Ça donnera une bonne raison aux sceptiques de s'y essayer. Et ce walking sim est sublime.
> 
> Oui, c'est un avis péremptoire.


C'est le jeu qui ne dure que 3h c'est ça ? Donc l'essayer c'est le terminer  ::o:

----------


## cooly08

Ah ouais pas mal, excellent jeu.

----------


## Baalim

> C'est le jeu qui ne dure que 3h c'est ça ? Donc l'essayer c'est le terminer


C'est probablement ce qui lui a causé préjudice et c'était, jusqu'à présent, bien dommage.


Agricola Android 2€
https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...ced.abvrelease


Promo.NIS software
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/p...ublisher-sale/

Life goes on à 2€
https://store.steampowered.com/app/2...Done_to_Death/

----------


## Franky Mikey

> ...


Du coup, c'est un peu bête d'avoir vendu les droits avec des conditions d'utilisation si permissives, s'ils étaient si précieux.  ::trollface:: 

On peut trouver que l'exploitation sans vergogne de la "marque" _Seigneur des Anneaux_ trahit le matériau (ce qui est le cas de beaucoup d'adaptations en général, si ce n'est la majorité), mais l'article n'évoque que timidement le fait que le succès des produits dérivés a contribué (et ça continue) à amener des millions de gens à la lecture des écrits originels, dont l'intégrité n'est aucunement atteinte. Pour le reste, j'arrête là le dialogue de sourds, puisque nous n'attachons visiblement pas du tout la même importance aux mêmes valeurs.




> Life goes on à 2€
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/2...Done_to_Death/


Joli ! Biscotte qui me l'a offert il y a une semaine va être contente.  ::ninja::  ::siffle::

----------


## Catel

Little King's Story à 5€ (+0,6 en avoir) sur GOG

----------


## Valenco

> C'est passé ça ? ( Il est encore temps de vous faire rembourser si vous l'avez pris pendant les soldes )
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/47merSn.jpg
> 
> *What Remains of Edith Finch* gratos sur l'Epic Store *du 10 au 25 janvier*


 ::lol::  Depuis le temps qu'il est dans mon viseur celui-là.

----------


## schouffy

Je serais curieux de connaitre les deals entre Epic et les studios, car Subnautica ou Edith Finch, c'est des jeux qui n'ont pas encore été beaucoup bradés. Le chèque doit être intéressant. Cool pour eux.

----------


## Oldnoobie

Du coup j'ai demandé un refund, j'avais payé Edith 10€ en winter sale mais je n'étais même pas encore passé dessus. Là j'ai hâte de la prendre en gratuit.

----------


## Herr Peter

Y'a pas un deal entre Epic et les studios. Ils éditent Finch, et c'est tout.

----------


## Thelann

> Y'a pas un deal entre Epic et les studios. Ils éditent Finch, et c'est tout.


Je pense qu´il fait référence au fait que ce soit offert.

EDIT: nonnon rien en faites

----------


## Baalim

> Je pense qu´il fait référence au fait que ce soit offert.


Jelbosor !  ::O: 


Nouvel artifex mundi bundle 
https://www.indiegala.com/artifex-mundi-steam-bundle-11

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> Y'a pas un deal entre Epic et les studios. Ils éditent Finch, et c'est tout.


Oui mais ça leur coûte en énergie parce que moins de 1000 watts ramènent OFF Edith Finch...

----------


## La Chouette

Ces jeux de mots minables me rappellent de preycédentes discussions.

----------


## Valenco

> Y'a pas un deal entre Epic et les studios. Ils éditent Finch, et c'est tout.


 :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## bbd

> Ces jeux de mots minables me rappellent de preycédentes discussions.


Comme dirait Finch, j'ai un sentiment de rédith...

----------


## Marmottas

Bref faut se dépêcher de le télécharger sur 15 jours... Edith preysson... (On est vendredi, un peu d'indulgence...  ::P: )

----------


## Ruvon

J'ai pas récupéré le launcher d'Epic, du coup je m'en finch un peu, je regarderais What Remains of Edith se faire emporter par la foule. J'espère que vous l'aimerez toute la nuit.

----------


## Baalim

Souvenez-vous de l'époque où le jeu pc avait de beaux modes d'emploi, de belles boites et était réservé à la vraie master race (alors que maintenant, vous êtes tous de grosses larves attendant que les consoles daignent vous jeter des adaptations foireuses de leurs exclusivités en travers de la gueule) :

Le pack unreal (4 jeux) à 2.54€
https://uk.gamersgate.com/DD-UNREAL-...real-deal-pack

Accessoirement, murdered, soul suspect à 2£ chez amazon uk.
https://www.amazon.co.uk/MURDERED-SO.../dp/B01MSHFO4H


Vivement ce soir, qu'on puisse grogner sur le monthly.

----------


## BaDy

> Souvenez-vous de l'époque où le jeu pc avait de beaux modes d'emploi, de belles boites et était réservé à la vraie master race (alors que maintenant, vous êtes tous de grosses larves attendant que les consoles daignent vous jeter des adaptations foireuses de leurs exclusivités en travers de la gueule) :
> 
> Le pack unreal (4 jeux) à 2.54€
> https://uk.gamersgate.com/DD-UNREAL-...real-deal-pack
> 
> Accessoirement, murdered, soul suspect à 2£ chez amazon uk.
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/MURDERED-SO.../dp/B01MSHFO4H
> 
> 
> Vivement ce soir, qu'on puisse grogner sur le monthly.


Je me souviens de ces énormes boites en cartons colorées, j'avais Full Throttle et Sim City 2000. Le MUST de la master race c'était mon boitier avec le clapet avant qui descendait tout seul pour lancer mon Windows 98 pas stable du tout.

Je jouais à Blitzkrieg 3 que je n'ai jamais su terminer car je n'avais pas assez de RAM pour une des missions.

Ou encore WC3 qui faisait planter mon PC quand il y avait leurs cinématiques beaucoup trop belles !

----------


## Ruvon

> Vivement ce soir, qu'on puisse délocaliser le topic des échanges et des dons.


 :Bave:

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Vivement ce soir, qu'on puisse delocaliser le topic de la mendicité.


ftfy Ruvon

----------


## Gloppy

> Je me souviens de ces énormes boites en cartons colorées, j'avais Full Throttle et Sim City 2000. Le MUST de la master race c'était mon boitier avec le clapet avant qui descendait tout seul pour lancer mon Windows 98 pas stable du tout.
> Je jouais à Blitzkrieg 3 que je n'ai jamais su terminer car je n'avais pas assez de RAM pour une des missions.
> Ou encore WC3 qui faisait planter mon PC quand il y avait leurs cinématiques beaucoup trop belles !


Master race indeed! 
(Le coup du clapet, faut avouer, ça en jette ! C'est pas sur la PlayStation ou le GameCube qu'on trouvait ça !)

----------


## Baalim

Bons plans multiples pour la série Ys.

15€ Ys VIII en version ps vita sur le psn.
7€ pour ys memories of celceta sur ps vita également.

Ys oath in felghana à 4.5$, origins et The Ark of Napishtim  à 6$ chez gog
https://www.gog.com/game/ys_vi_the_ark_of_napishtim
https://www.gog.com/game/ys_the_oath_in_felghana

Ys VII à 17$
https://www.gog.com/game/ys_seven


Beaucoup mais alors beaucoup de très bons pris sur ps vita dans la promo de janvier  ::O:

----------


## Marmottas

> Master race indeed! 
> (Le coup du clapet, faut avouer, ça en jette ! C'est pas sur la PlayStation ou le GameCube qu'on trouvait ça !)


J'arrive pas à comprendre le lien entre clapet et lancement d'un OS...

----------


## BaDy

> J'arrive pas à comprendre le lien entre clapet et lancement d'un OS...


Je devais appuyer sur un premier bouton pour faire descendre le clapet frontal, pour appuyer sur le bouton power qui lançait à l'époque mon PC sur Windows 98.

Et c'était beaucoup trop stylé  :Indeed:

----------


## odji

2 balles et 9 centimes pour un (re)bundle de titres chez BS qui tapepas forcement dans le mille (insurgency, killing floor, unbalimed, system shock et monsieur, vous etes chassé

----------


## Gloppy

Alors, ça vient la grogne sur le Monthly ?

Je commence : "fait chier, j'avais déjà eu *Observer_* via Switch Prime"

En vrai, je ne suis pas mécontent. Et je vais me renseigner un peu plus sur le *Yazuka 0* de février...

----------


## pipoop

Yakuza 0 c'est
De
La
Merde

----------


## Graouu

> Yakuza 0 c'est
> De
> La
> Merde


 :Sweat:  :Sweat: 

Ne l'écoutez pas il ne sait pas lire l'anglais, rien de plus. ^^

----------


## Gloppy

Alors, entre nous, c'est lequel le meilleur *Yakuza* ? (Avec les spin-offs, y en a presque autant que des Final Fantasy, non ?)

----------


## Thelonious

> Sundered is a chaotic hand--drawn metroidvania where you resist or embrace ancient eldritch powers. Confront hordes of terrifying enemies in an ever-changing world inspired by the works of H.P. Lovecraft.


Inspiré ok mais est-ce que ça respecte vraiment le travail de Lovecraft ?  ::trollface:: 

Bon sinon pour le Monthly, je m'attendais à pire pour le mois de janvier...

----------


## Baalim

> Alors, entre nous, c'est lequel le meilleur *Yakuza* ? (Avec les spin-offs, y en a presque autant que des Final Fantasy, non ?)


Le 6 : song of life, sans le moindre doute


Argh le monthly. Je souffre

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Je recommande chaudement The Darkside Detective qui etait dans le monthly à tous les amateurs de P&C, c'est mon gros coup de coeur de 2018.

----------


## KiwiX

> le 6 : Song of life, sans le moindre doute


 :o 




> yakuza 0 c'est
> de
> la
> merde


 :o :o

----------


## Baalim

> Yakuza 0 c'est
> De
> La
> Merde


Ah, mais t'as vraiment des goûts de chiottes, en vrai !
Je croyais que tu te contentais de chier sur les jeux qui ne tournait pas sur mon 486 sx 25

----------


## Baalim

> 


Nan, vraiment. Cet épisode est ultime

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je recommande chaudement The Darkside Detective qui etait dans le monthly à tous les amateurs de P&C, c'est mon gros coup de coeur de 2018.


Ouais, je sais  :Emo:

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Ouais, je sais


Tu vas m'en vouloir pour ca aussi?  :Emo:

----------


## Gloppy

> Le 6 : song of life, sans le moindre doute


Réservé à la PS4, semble-t-il. Mais je note, je note...

----------


## Marmottas

> Je recommande chaudement The Darkside Detective qui etait dans le monthly à tous les amateurs de P&C, c'est mon gros coup de coeur de 2018.


D'ailleurs si quelqu'un le revend... (Y a écrit Prepare to trade non ?)

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Joli le prochain Monthly pour ceux qui n'ont pas encore fait The Division. Yakuza 0 est un beau morceau également !

----------


## Harvester

> D'ailleurs si quelqu'un le revend... (Y a écrit Prepare to trade non ?)


On peut s'arranger  ::): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Joli le prochain Monthly pour ceux qui n'ont pas encore fait The Division. Yakuza 0 est un beau morceau également !


Ouais, failli me prendre Yakuza pendant les soldes. Punaise, deux mois de suite avec des jeux que je vais activer (Observer et Yakuza).

----------


## Bibik

> Joli le prochain Monthly pour ceux qui n'ont pas encore fait The Division. Yakuza 0 est un beau morceau également !


Bah justement je suis pas super convaincu étant donné que c'est le jeu de base sans dlc, assez vieux de surcroît donc plus beaucoup de monde pour un multi et pour finir The Division 2 qui va bientôt sortir et achever l'intérêt (et la playerbase) du premier. Ca ressemble beaucoup à Destiny 2 qu'ils avaient mis dans un monthly l'été dernier tout ça pour être donné par Blizzard quelques mois après.
Je pense que mettre ça en early reveal (induisant que c'est un AAA de qualité qui va compter pour 60$ dans la valeur du bundle vu comment ils calculent) c'est pas un super move de la part de Humble. Toutefois Yakuza 0 est effectivement beaucoup plus séduisant.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Ah mais The Division j'en parle pour le solo hein !

----------


## Sandoo

> Ah mais The Division j'en parle pour le solo hein !


Ah le jeu est fun en solo ?
Je croyais que c'était clairement un jeu coop et qu'en solo c'était bien chiant ?

----------


## Bibik

Ah ok j'avais mal compris effectivement pour le solo ça reste plaisant j'imagine  :;):

----------


## Maalak

Tiens, je vois que même dans Steam ils font la pub pour le HB dans les pages des jeux. C'est nouveau ou ça existe depuis toujours ?

|Edit] Ah non, au temps pour moi, c'est moi qui ait installé un mod pour le navigateur ce week-end, ça n'apparaît pas dans le navigateur Steam à proprement parler.

----------


## nova

> Alors, entre nous, c'est lequel le meilleur *Yakuza* ? (Avec les spin-offs, y en a presque autant que des Final Fantasy, non ?)


Le zero est le meilleur. Et comme en plus c'est le début, t'as pas besoin d'en avoir fait un autre.

----------


## Wolverine

Okami HD chez chrono.gg à* 13$*

----------


## Franky Mikey

::w00t::  Redout Enhanced Edition à 6,39€ https://store.steampowered.com/app/5...anced_Edition/

----------


## cooly08

> Redout Enhanced Edition à 6,39€ https://store.steampowered.com/app/5...anced_Edition/


Foncez !

----------


## ElleLaisseDes

> Yakuza 0 c'est
> De
> La
> Merde


Il respecte pas le lore ?  ::trollface:: 




> Okami HD chez chrono.gg à* 13$*


Merci beaucoup !  j'avais pas checké chrono.gg ce soir et avec la conversion dollar -> euro on est à 11.41€, pas très loin de son lowest (en tout cas du prix sur GMG avec le -12%)  ::ninja::  bon bah du coup je pense que je vais me le prendre  ::happy2::

----------


## Biscuitkzh

Okami est super chouette !  :Mellow2:  Profitez-en !

----------


## pikkpi

> Okami


Pense à installer le mod/injecteur qui va bien. Pour virer le bloom notamment c'est plus sympa je trouve.

C'est pas le topic je sais mais je cherche un Sundered du monthly si quelqu'un souhaite s'en séparer j'ai un post dans le topic qui va bien.

----------


## Maalak

> Redout Enhanced Edition à 6,39€ https://store.steampowered.com/app/5...anced_Edition/


Il est toujours mieux que Formula Fusion ?

Et à la limite, je rajoute Grip dans l'équation.  ::P:

----------


## ElleLaisseDes

> Pense à installer le mod/injecteur qui va bien. Pour virer le bloom notamment c'est plus sympa je trouve.
> 
> C'est pas le topic je sais mais je cherche un Sundered du monthly si quelqu'un souhaite s'en séparer j'ai un post dans le topic qui va bien.


Hi hi j'ai acheté le jeu  ::ninja::  Pour le mod on peut trouver ça en une recherche google ?

----------


## Gordor

> Redout Enhanced Edition à 6,39€ https://store.steampowered.com/app/5...anced_Edition/


Très rare qu’il soit autant soldé, et ça fait un bail que je l’ai en wishlist ! En fait ça fait tellement longtemps que j’en ai plus envie ...

----------


## acdctabs

J'y ai rejoué un petit peu moi récemment, je le trouve vraiment sympa.
J'ai pris une partie des DLC à 80% question de me motiver à relancer un peu le mode solo, c'est vraiment bon.

----------


## pikkpi

> Hi hi j'ai acheté le jeu  Pour le mod on peut trouver ça en une recherche google ?


Sur ce post du forum du jeu sur steam !

----------


## Oldnoobie

Redout est largement supérieur en qualité graphique et de gameplay, surtout par rapport au poussif GRIP.

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Ah le jeu est fun en solo ?
> Je croyais que c'était clairement un jeu coop et qu'en solo c'était bien chiant ?


The Division en solo c'est comme baiser un rouleau de sopalin : c'est probablement faisable mais on passe clairement à côté du fun.
Pour être plus technique : c'est un TPS avec des couverts (les abris, pas les fourchettes) et des packs de mobs sacs-à-PV. 
La conclusion évidente, c'est qu'avec des potes on peut contourner, flanker, prendre à revers ces mobs, se relever entre nous, ou cumuler des compétences si pas en choisir des complémentaires.
En solo, on jette sa petite tourelle pour faire vaguement diversion et on tire dans le tas en espérant que ça passe, ce qui se devine suivant le level des mobs qu'on affronte. C'est tout de suite laborieux, dénué de stratégie et répétitif en diable.

Ce sera le même débat pour Ghost Recon Wildlands : oui on peut soloter les camps de mobs en jouant sniper pour en faire un TPS hardcore viscéral et patati mon cul sur la commode, n'empêche que le pied ça reste d'avoir un pote qui drone les mobs pour les marquer, un pote qui snipe les isolés, et on entre à la sulfateuse ou au silencieux pour le tir au CàC afin d'aller chercher le but de la mission, rejoint par les copains qui couvrent des angles différents. 

Après tout, y a bien des gens qui sont capables de jouer seuls aux échecs...

Plus largement, le prochain monthly c'est naze : Yakuzero se trouvait facilement vers les 10 balles donc on a déjà pu craquer, et la Division comme dit avant moi c'est trop vieux, trop au bord de l'abandon total et trop limité au jeu de base, sorti il y a bientôt 3 ans. C'est trop vieux.

----------


## Baalim

> Redout est largement supérieur en qualité graphique et de gameplay, surtout par rapport au poussif GRIP.


Je me répète mais si vous n'êtes pas réfractaires au graphisme old school, essayez également BallisticNG.

----------


## FB74

> Je me répète mais si vous n'êtes pas réfractaires au graphisme old school, essayez également BallisticNG.


Old school, genre Pong ?  :tired: 

Ou pire Atari ST ?  :Cell:

----------


## Baalim

> Old school, genre Pong ? 
> 
> Ou pire Atari ST ?


Genre wipeout 3.
Psygnosis quoi, amigaïste au rabais (ouais, c'est un pléonasme)

Le truc chouette, c'est que le jeu dispose d'un workshop.


Un jeu au pif pour 1€ chez Gmg qui indique ce qu'on peut trouver et dans quelles conditions
https://greenmangaming.zendesk.com/h...bile_site=true

https://www.greenmangaming.com/99-lucky-dip/

----------


## FB74

Se faire troller par un Atariste, l'histoire de la paille et de la poutre...  :Cigare:

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Redout est largement supérieur en qualité graphique et de gameplay, surtout par rapport au poussif GRIP.


Je trouve pas particulièrement pertinent de comparer Wipeout à Rollcage, c'est pas la même approche.



Spoiler Alert! 


Et 2019 c'est fini les jeux de mots ?  ::sad::

----------


## Baalim

> Se faire troller par un Atariste, l'histoire de la paille et de la poutre...


On a inventé le jeu vidéo, nous... On ne s'est pas contenté d'ajouter des couleurs en copiant le voisin  :Cigare: 

Moto gp challenge (clodo édition) gratuit sur le ms store.
https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/p/mo...p/9p424frtsrsn

----------


## Marmottas

Baalim et FB74>C'est si bon de vous lire...  ::P: 

Non aucun autre commentaire... J'ai pris la résolution de ne pas céder à la facilité cette année...  ::P:

----------


## FB74

> Baalim et FB74>C'est si bon de vous lire... 
> 
> Non aucun autre commentaire... J'ai pris la résolution de ne pas céder à la facilité cette année...


Je ne répondrai à Baalim que lorsqu'il se sera retiré le stick Atari qu'il a dans le fondement.  :Tap:

----------


## Baalim

> Je ne répondrai à Baalim que lorsqu'il se sera retiré le stick Atari qu'il a dans le fondement.


Celui-ci ?


Nan, j'ai vérifié. Il est toujours à la cave.

----------


## acdctabs

J'avais le même sur mon Amstrad, j'ai du le casser en jouant à un jeu de sport où fallait faire gauche/droite rapidement ^^

----------


## Hyeud

Daley Thompson Olympics par hasard ?

----------


## acdctabs

Pardon, je corrige, à plusieurs jeux de sports. Daley Thomson évidement, mais aussi winter games et d'autres.
J'ai pété pas mal de stick en fait à l'époque.

----------


## Polochon_street

> Redout Enhanced Edition à 6,39€ https://store.steampowered.com/app/5...anced_Edition/


Holy crap je connaissais pas du tout, je viens de voir les screens et ça a l'air vachement bien, j'ai adoré Wipeout et ça a l'air de beaucoup y ressembler, vous le conseillez ?  ::wub::

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Je trouve pas particulièrement pertinent de comparer Wipeout à Rollcage, c'est pas la même approche.


Nan mais déjà c'est pas moi qui ai mis ces titres dans un même paquet, je réponds juste, et ensuite étant très déçu de Grip, et vraiment séduit par Redout, je n'allais pas manquer une occaz de tacler. 




> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Et 2019 c'est fini les jeux de mots ?


Le topic est noyé de calembours mal prey-parés et de redites de L.I.S.T.E, j'ai dû prendre mes distances, la nausée, toussa. 
Mais Flad fait parfois de beaux efforts en tenant du titre du topic, c'est pas si mal.

----------


## FB74

> Celui-ci ?


Non celui-là.



Profilé spécial Baalim.  :Indeed:

----------


## Shapa

> Holy crap je connaissais pas du tout, je viens de voir les screens et ça a l'air vachement bien, j'ai adoré Wipeout et ça a l'air de beaucoup y ressembler, vous le conseillez ?


Oui. Mais t'as une démo au cas ou.

----------


## bbd

> Oui. Mais t'as une démo au cas ou.


Testé la démo, je suis toujours aussi nul qu'à l'époque de wipeout. C'est pas pour moi ce genre de jeu, je retourne au tour par tour et aux P'n'C bien plus adaptés à mes réflexes  :Fouras:

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Testé la démo, je suis toujours aussi nul qu'à l'époque de wipeout. C'est pas pour moi ce genre de jeu, je retourne au tour par tour et aux P'n'C bien plus adaptés à mes réflexes


Viens jouer à Grip, c'est plus poussif  ::ninja::

----------


## Hilikkus

> Testé la démo, je suis toujours aussi nul qu'à l'époque de wipeout. C'est pas pour moi ce genre de jeu, je retourne au tour par tour et aux P'n'C bien plus adaptés à mes réflexes


Oula, c'est la même pour moi. Je rejette même les les rpg avec des combats en temps réel... Je garde ma rage pour les jeux de plateforme  (Celeste, you're the next)

----------


## Baalim

> Testé la démo, je suis toujours aussi nul qu'à l'époque de wipeout. C'est pas pour moi ce genre de jeu, je retourne au tour par tour et aux P'n'C bien plus adaptés à mes réflexes


Homeworld remastered à 4.79€, c'est dans tes cordes ?

https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/ho...red-collection

Sinon, phantom doctrine à 21€
https://www.wingamestore.com/product...ntom-Doctrine/

----------


## fletch2099

> Celui-ci ?
> 
> http://img.over-blog-kiwi.com/0/86/0...d_konix-10.jpg
> Nan, j'ai vérifié. Il est toujours à la cave.


ben c'est ce qu'il à dit, dans ton fondement, pas besoin d'utiliser d'euphémismes!

----------


## Supergounou

> Holy crap je connaissais pas du tout, je viens de voir les screens et ça a l'air vachement bien, j'ai adoré Wipeout et ça a l'air de beaucoup y ressembler, vous le conseillez ?


J'y ai beaucoup joué dernièrement, ça vaut largement ses 6€.

----------


## Polochon_street

Merci pour les retours sur Redout les canards, je vais tester la démo du coup, mais je pense qu'il va finir dans mon compte Steam dans pas longtemps  ::):

----------


## Flad

> Mais Flad fait parfois de beaux efforts en tenant du titre du topic, c'est pas si mal.


Merci  :Emo:

----------


## fletch2099

Clairement c'est le roi du titre  ::):  Flad Président!

----------


## ElleLaisseDes

> Sur ce post du forum du jeu sur steam !


merci  :;):

----------


## Baalim

> Clairement c'est le roi du titre  Flad Président!


Ouais. C'est le préalable avant la destitution  ::ninja::

----------


## bbd

> Ouais. C'est le préalable avant la destitution


Baalim gilet jaune  ::o:

----------


## Mamadou



----------


## Catel

Promos Devolver, c'est passé ? -75% sur les Hotline Miami et Titan Souls.

----------


## fletch2099

> Promos Devolver, c'est passé ? -75% sur les Hotline Miami et Titan Souls.


T'as pas honte de polluer le topic avec des bons plans!

----------


## Calys

> T'as pas honte de polluer le topic avec des bons plans!


Non mais on a le droit depuis que c'est plus Baalim qui tient l'OP  ::ninja::

----------


## bbd

Pour ceux qui ont plus de réflexes que moi et qui ne l'ont pas pris sur Steam, *Redout* est à 7$ sur *chrono.gg* et 13$ avec tous les DLC.

----------


## Ruvon

Le bundle du bon goût.

----------


## Baalim

> Le bundle du bon goût.


Tous les LSL pour 2€, c'est franchement cadeau (même si ça n'a peut être pas super bien vieilli et que le LSL8 est un faux opus... tout comme le 4)

You don't know jack classic pack à 4 €
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/yo...k-classic-pack


Incroyable mais vrai, un lundi sans indie gala pourri. Appelez-moi Paco  :Indeed: 

COD black ops III à 30 € chez micrognagna.
https://www.micromania.fr/call-of-du...iii-87863.html

Chez les gris, il se pourrait que Gears of war 4 et Forza Horizon 4 ne soient pas chers.


s

----------


## Hilikkus

> Le bundle du bon goût.


ça vaut pas un bundle de VN boobesque Baalim / Graouu approved

----------


## Ruvon

Hé, c'est vous qui interprétez "le bon goût" comme du deuxième degré. Les LSL, c'est des jeux rigolos, pas des bouses moldaves.

 ::ninja::

----------


## Pluton

Hey, c'est quoi le délire sur Games Republic, ils volent des camions de clefs c'est ça ? Tous les gros jeux y sont à 99% de réduc, c'est quoi l'arnaque ?

----------


## Stelarc

Haha c'est un hack des serveurs ou quoi ? ::P:  Ça semble vachement légal.

Wolfenstein 2 à 0,12€. ::XD::

----------


## Gloppy

> Haha c'est un hack des serveurs ou quoi ? Ça semble vachement légal.
> Wolfenstein 2 à 0,12€.


Le site a l'air inaccessible. Ca sent effectivement le truc louche...

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Je suspecte qu'ils aient paniqué et juste debranché leur serveur. Rappelons nous que c'est les meme qui avaient foutu la clé sous la porte suite à l'erreur de prix sur Civ 6

----------


## Baalim

> Je suspecte qu'ils aient paniqué et juste debranché leur serveur. Rappelons nous que c'est les meme qui avaient foutu la clé sous la porte suite à l'erreur de prix sur Civ 6


Accessoirement, il me semble qu'il s'agit du site de vente des créateurs de This war of mine.
Apparemment, ils l'ont perdue.



Prix plancher pour Infernium (4.6 €)

Lu sur un commentaire steam :




> The best way to describe this game in my own opinion would be as a combination of Pac-Man meets Dark Souls


Avouez que ça intrigue.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/789950/INFERNIUM/

Après, faut bien reconnaître que je n'avais pas accroché à Mind : path to thalamus.

----------


## pesos

Du coup cette histoire avec Games Republic a pété tous les lowest sur ITAD  :tired:

----------


## FB74

Toutes les clés auraient été achetées par un certain B2al1m_2019...  :tired:

----------


## fatalix41

Encore lui, il est partout.....  :tired:

----------


## Magnarrok

> Encore lui, il est partout.....


Ca me rappel une comptine... 

"Ah ah Baalim Balo !"  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> Toutes les clés auraient été achetées par un certain B2al1m_2019...


Tiens, justement. Je viens de faire le tour de mes doublons et j'ai 7852 clés wolfenstein II à proposer sur le topic du troc  ::siffle:: 


Tangledeep à 9.5$
https://www.chrono.gg/


*WARNING LE MARCHE GRIS CAY LE MAL CAY L'ANTRE DU DEMON J'AI PAS D'ACCENT SUR MES MAJUSCULES* 
La dégringolade continue pour le fallout de la honte  ::trollface:: 
https://www.cdkeys.com/pc/games/fallout-76-pc-cd-key
*WARNING LE MARCHE GRIS CAY LE MAL CAY L'ANTRE DU DEMON J'AI PAS D'ACCENT SUR MES MAJUSCULES*

----------


## Gorillaz

Nan mais à ce prix faut arrêter, ça vaut carrément le coup de l'acheter pour quand ils auront tout revu de fond en comble !





... Nan j'déconne  ::ninja::

----------


## FB74

Bon, je rappelle que dans 12h00, les soldes commencent et qu'à cette occasion Baalim fera -99% sur ses clés.  :;): 








(Après avoir multiplié le prix d'origine par 100, évidemment.  ::ninja::  )

----------


## fletch2099

Baalimpocaplyse H-4  :Boom:

----------


## Hilikkus

> Du coup cette histoire avec Games Republic a pété tous les lowest sur ITAD


Ah, je comprend pourquoi ITAD m'à enseveli de notification aujourd'hui.

----------


## Baalim

Et rappelez-vous, je propose des bundles mystérieux.
Vous me filez 10€ et je vous envoie 5 clés probablement triées sur le volet

Garanti 100% joie et bonheur

----------


## Marmottas

> Tiens, justement. Je viens de faire le tour de mes doublons et j'ai 7852 clés wolfenstein II à proposer sur le topic du troc


Et pas une de preyte pour PREY ?
(Pas de relance pour la L.I.S.T.E et les jeux de mots foireux en 2019 ? Il fallait que ça cesse... Je me suis sacrifié tel un lemming au bord d'un ravin...  ::P: )

----------


## Yemmeth

> Et rappelez-vous, je propose des bundles mystérieux.
> Vous me filez 10€ et je vous envoie 5 clés probablement triées sur le volet
> 
> Garanti 100% joie et bonheur


Je préfère prendre une douche à l'acide chlorhydrique, je pense y prendre plus de plaisir merci  :tired:

----------


## Baalim

Fnac
Agents of mayhem 3€
https://jeux-video.fnac.com/a1084536...iale-PC-Jeu-PC

Micromachine world series 6€
Anno 2070 complete 3€
https://jeux-video.fnac.com/a9415730...tion-PC-Jeu-PC

Act of aggression 4.5€
https://jeux-video.fnac.com/a8034360...sion-PC-Jeu-PC

Lego worlds 6€
https://jeux-video.fnac.com/a1031040...rlds-PC-Jeu-PC

Stardew valley ps4 8€
https://jeux-video.fnac.com/a1039837...-PlayStation-4

----------


## Flad

> Et rappelez-vous, je propose des bundles mystérieux.
> Vous me filez 10€ et je vous envoie 5 clés probablement triées sur le volet
> 
> Garanti 100% joie et bonheur


Chiche !

----------


## Baalim

> Chiche !


Je t'envoie mon lien paypal  ::trollface::

----------


## Marmottas

> Chiche !


Tu vas faire quoi avec 5 bad rats ?
(" Jouer " n'est pas la réponse)

----------


## Flad

> Je t'envoie mon lien paypal


Envoi d'abord les clés, on se connait maintenant  ::ninja::

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Détrompe toi, pour Flad, Baalim a probablement un pack spécial licornes.  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

Meilleur bon plan toujours fnac des ternes : n'y allez pas

----------


## Hilikkus

Avis aux lyonnais, je vais faire un tour ce midi à Part-Dieu, si je trouve des bons plans je vous tient au jus

----------


## Baalim

Fnac saint lazare (vu sur dealabs) :



Et j'ai toujours pas déblisté le mien  :Facepalm:

----------


## SeigneurAo

> Fnac saint lazare (vu sur dealabs) :
> 
> https://static-pepper.dealabs.com/th.../1455895_1.jpg
> 
> Et j'ai toujours pas déblisté le mien


Pourquoi faire ? Ça perd de la valeur à la revente, et puis c'est pas comme si tu allais y jouer...

----------


## Hilikkus

> Avis aux lyonnais, je vais faire un tour ce midi à Part-Dieu, si je trouve des bons plans je vous tient au jus


Vu à la Fnac Part dieu:
Titanfall 2 à 6€
Marvel vs Capcom Infinite à 6€
Hitman Steelbook Edition à 15€
Tekken 7 à 15€

De mémoire d'autres trucs comme des jeux lego, moto gp 2017 à pas cher. Beaucoup de jeux consoles également mais je ne daigne pas regarder ce genre de choses  :Indeed:

----------


## schouffy

Titanfall 2 m'intéresse tu peux me le prendre ou t'y retourneras pas ?

EDIT: laisse tomber il est à moins de 5 sur Amazon.

----------


## pesos

> Ah, je comprend pourquoi ITAD m'à enseveli de notification aujourd'hui.


La faute à Baalim  :Cell:

----------


## rogercoincoin

wow ! ces soldes de la  :Death:  qui tue ...   beurk !

Bon, ben je retourne voir "la petite maison dans la praire", pour la peine...  :ouaiouai:

----------


## FB74

> La faute à Baalim


Ce qui s'appelle l'avoir dans le BaBa (*).  :ouaiouai: 









(*) Backlog de Baalim  ::trollface::

----------


## pikkpi

Même le nouveau bundle indiegala de chie est passé inaperçu ?

----------


## Baalim

Plus le courage.



Icewindale EE et planescape torment EE à 5.6€ le pack
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...e-torment-pack

----------


## Baalim

Vu à la fnac des ternes : pack steel series v200 + souris trucmuche 100 à 45 €

Vu au micromania ternes : destiny 2 forsaken édition légendaire à 15 €

----------


## Florian L

Hier :


> Meilleur bon plan toujours fnac des ternes : n'y allez pas


Aujourd'hui


> Vu à la fnac des ternes : pack steel series v200 + souris trucmuche 100 à 45 €
> Vu au micromania ternes : destiny 2 forsaken édition légendaire à 15 €


Quelle persévérance ! Que d'obstination ! Quel Homme !  ::trollface::

----------


## Ruvon

> Quelle persévérance ! Que d'obstination ! Quel Homme !


 :^_^:

----------


## pesos

C'est jamais désintéressé, il doit préparer un coup  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Baalim

> C'est jamais désintéressé, il doit préparer un coup


Ouais, j'attends que ça se tasse pour revendre destiny 2 forsaken à 25 € sur le forum  :Fourbe: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Hier :
> 
> Quelle persévérance !


Nan, ça s'appelle juste la pause déjeuner  ::ninja:: 


Tiens, en parlant de ça, le coffret des 19 premières saisons de South Park est à 60 €uros à la fnac.



Life is feudal, Village ZAD, est à 8 €
https://www.indiegala.com/life-is-fe...erjack-on-sale


l'*excellentissime* Fight' n Rage est à 11$ chez GOG (et 1.3$ de cashback
Achetayyyyyy et pétez leur la gueule !  :Boom: 

https://www.gog.com/game/fightn_rage

----------


## Kohtsaro

> Vu à la fnac des ternes : pack steel series v200 + souris trucmuche 100 à 45 €
> 
> Vu au micromania ternes : *destiny 2 forsaken édition légendaire à 15 €*


J'en veux bien 2 (oui 2) si quelqu'un à l'occasion d'en prendre, je rembourserai via Paypal. Merci bcp.

EDIT : Version PC ...

EDIT 2 : Et un bon plan tant cas faire :

Catherine à 15€ sur voidu avec le code wintermadness

https://www.voidu.com/en/catherine-c...luxe-edition-2

----------


## odji

ce qui reste d'edith.  offert sur epic game:
https://www.epicgames.com/store/en-U...ith-finch/home

----------


## Magnarrok

Ah ça partais bien mais dans 15 jours on part sur une Jackbox party pack...  ::lol::

----------


## odji

> Ah ça partais bien mais dans 15 jours on part sur une Jackbox party pack...


bah, comme les bundles g2a  :;):

----------


## Jughurta

Déjà *Super Meat Boy* c'était limite, un jeu vieux de 8 ans soldé et resoldé pour moins d'1 euro.

----------


## Baalim

Lancement des soldes d'hiver chez humble
https://www.humblebundle.com/store

Teslagrad et desync potentiellement.gratuits

A story About my uncle gratos
https://www.humblebundle.com/store



 C'est amusant, ce jeu me rappelle quelque chose.
https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...ojectTheGalaxy

----------


## ElleLaisseDes

je suis le seul à trouver la description de F1 2017 par chrono.gg (11$/9.56€) super marrante ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

Bundle deadly class chez humble !!!!
ACHETAYYYYYYYYYYY  :Boom: 

https://www.humblebundle.com/books/d...n=tile_index_3

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Bundle deadly class chez humble !!!!
> ACHETAYYYYYYYYYYY 
> 
> https://www.humblebundle.com/books/d...n=tile_index_3


C'est si bien que ca? Vends moi du reve, mon backlog de comics est deja long comme le bras.

----------


## FB74

> C'est si bien que ca? Vends moi du reve, mon backlog de comics est deja long comme le bras.


Tu sais, c'est Baalim© approved, donc ça veut tout dire...  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Baalim

> C'est si bien que ca? Vends moi du reve, mon backlog de comics est deja long comme le bras.


J'ai vraiment beaucoup aimé le visuel (et c'est assez rare pour être signalé pour du comics us) très pop 80's (faut dire, ça se passe en pleine ère reagan)

Dans un sens, on n'est pas si éloigné de paper girls.

Pour le reste, les personnages sont assez chouette et l'histoire va à 200 à l'heure.  

La série tv arrive chez syfy cette année.

Bref, sans entrer dans les détails,.j'ai vraiment bien aimé  :;):

----------


## DARKDDR

> C'est si bien que ca? Vends moi du reve, mon backlog de comics est deja long comme le bras.


C'est génial, une des dernieres grosses claques que j'ai prise.
En espérant que la série TV ne gâche pas tout...

----------


## machiavel24

> C'est si bien que ca? Vends moi du reve, mon backlog de comics est deja long comme le bras.


Le graphisme est excellent. L'histoire se suit avec plaisir. 

Saya  ::wub:: .

----------


## Baalim

> Le graphisme est excellent. L'histoire se suit avec plaisir. 
> 
> Saya .


Ben finalement, j'ai une nette préférence pour Maria

----------


## schouffy

ça m'intéresse.
Le ton est sérieux ou c'est une grosse blague ?
C'est quoi les Vol 1, 2, 3,... C'est d'autres histoires, ou c'est des compilations des issues ?

----------


## Baalim

> ça m'intéresse.
> Le ton est sérieux ou c'est une grosse blague ?
> C'est quoi les Vol 1, 2, 3,... C'est d'autres histoires, ou c'est des compilations des issues ?


Ce sont des compilations. Si tu regardes le descriptif, tu auras le détail des numéros compilés.

Le ton est relativement sérieux et un peu angry teen sur les bords.

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Bon voila, vous m'avez convaincue, j'ai craqué et ma liste de lecture se rallonge  :Boom:

----------


## Calys

> je suis le seul à trouver la description de F1 2017 par chrono.gg (11$/9.56€) super marrante ?


Mais c'est quasiment l'hymne de Baalim  ::o: 




> Press all of your keys at once and
> Charge it through to your paypal…
> 
> Like a true Chrono fan…
> We were born...born to buy games…
> We would fly so high…

----------


## fletch2099

Donc deadly class c'est pas si éloigné que ça de paper girls, je vais de ce pas tester cette phrase sur mon entourage voir si ça a un sens
Edit: le chat s'est endormit en l'entendant,enfin le mien pas celui d'ici je veux dire

----------


## Franky Mikey

> je suis le seul à trouver la description de F1 2017 par chrono.gg (11$/9.56€) super marrante ?


Putain.  ::XD::

----------


## Baalim

Catherine classic deluxe whooper à 11.25£ avec Isthereanydeal
https://2game.com/catherine-classic-...deluxe-edition

----------


## sticky-fingers

Bethesda offre Fallout 1, 2 et Tactics aux possesseurs de Fallout 76 ; 1 faux jeu acheté, 3 vieux vrais jeux offerts ! super bon plan  ::trollface::

----------


## Florian L

> Bethesda offre Fallout 1, 2 et Tactics aux possesseurs de Fallout 76 ; 1 faux jeu acheté, 3 vieux vrais jeux offerts ! super bon plan


Petite précision, d'après le site oueb de B. "Comme nous l'avions annoncé, quiconque s'étant connecté au jeu complet  Fallout 76 sur n'importe quelle plateforme *en 2018* recevra Fallout  Classic Collection sur PC".

----------


## Baalim

Soit dit en passant, j'ai vu hier soir à la fnac saint lazare des prix pas dégueulasses sur ps4 pour Syberia 3 et FFXII the zodiac age (6 €uros) l'unité.

Bien entendu, le présentoir avait été dévalisé mais ils en remettront peut être.

Sinon, pour les joueurs pas trop regardants, il y avait le casque Turtle beach M7 à 12 €
Celui ci, donc :

https://www.cdiscount.com/high-tech/...855050116.html

----------


## Rouxbarbe

FF XII  :Mellow2:

----------


## Ruvon

> Soit dit en passant, j'ai vu hier soir à la fnac saint lazare des prix pas dégueulasses sur ps4 pour Syberia 3 et FFXII the zodiac age (6 €uros) l'unité.
> 
> Bien entendu, le présentoir avait été dévalisé mais ils en remettront peut être.
> 
> Sinon, pour les joueurs pas trop regardants, il y avait le casque Turtle beach M7 à 12 €
> Celui ci, donc :
> 
> https://www.cdiscount.com/high-tech/...855050116.html


Syberia 3 et n'importe quel FF, non mais sérieusement, on peut avoir des plans pour des bons jeux oui ?

 ::ninja::  :youpic'estvendredi: #ComitéAntiJRPG

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Désolé c'est HS mais c'est ici que vous connaissez le mieux les boutiques.
Je voudrais acheter un jeu sur gamesplanet pour l'offrir mais je ne me souviens plus comment ça fonctionne chez eux, ce que j'y ai acheté a toujours été pour moi.
Est ce qu'on reçoit une clé que je peux donner comme HumbleBundle ? Ou bien, vu que mon compte steam est lié, ça ira directement dans ma bibliothèque et je pourrai pas le donner ?

Alors pourquoi la personne s'inscrit pas et tout... c'est pour ma mère et elle galère déjà avec tous les comptes qu'il faut, j'aimerais bien lui en épargner un.  
Merci pour votre aide.

----------


## Flad

> Désolé c'est HS mais c'est ici que vous connaissez le mieux les boutiques.
> Je voudrais acheter un jeu sur gamesplanet pour l'offrir mais je ne me souviens plus comment ça fonctionne chez eux, ce que j'y ai acheté a toujours été pour moi.
> Est ce qu'on reçoit une clé que je peux donner comme HumbleBundle ? Ou bien, vu que mon compte steam est lié, ça ira directement dans ma bibliothèque et je pourrai pas le donner ?
> 
> Alors pourquoi la personne s'inscrit pas et tout... c'est pour ma mère et elle galère déjà avec tous les comptes qu'il faut, j'aimerais bien lui en épargner un.  
> Merci pour votre aide.


C'est une clé que tu peux donner  :;):

----------


## Herr Peter

Flad m'a devancé, et j'en profite pour ajouter que sur Fanatical aussi, tu peux offrir des clés.

----------


## Baalim

Normalement, gameplanet te fournit une simple clé. Assure-toi simplement de ne pas acheter de jeux Ubi Soft qui imposent, quant à eux, de lier un compte uplay lors de l'achat.

----------


## Herr Peter

*A Story About My Uncle* est GRATOS sur HumbleStore. Valable 48 heures.

----------


## FB74

> *A Story About My Uncle* est GRATOS sur HumbleStore. Valable 48 heures.
> https://steamcdn-a.akamaihd.net/stea...g?t=1497207981


Toi t'aimes pas Baalim.  :tired:

----------


## Baalim

Encore un  :Emo: 


 Fnac des Champs Élysées :

 Des gilets jaunes ( plusieurs tailles disponibles)
 Un exemplaire de Final fantasy 12 à six euros
 Des casques Logitech G430 à 40 €

 chaque année, je me dis que les soldes Fnac sont de plus en plus pourries mais visiblement cette année, c'est le point de non-retour

----------


## Marmottas

> chaque année, je me dis que les soldes Fnac sont de plus en plus pourries mais visiblement cette année, c'est le point de non-retour


En même temps, vu le nombre d'heures que tu y passes, on a déjà dû te confondre avec un vendeur...

----------


## Harvester

> Encore un 
> 
> 
>  Fnac des Champs Élysées :
> 
>  Des gilets jaunes ( plusieurs tailles disponibles)
>  Un exemplaire de Final fantasy 12 à six euros
>  Des casques Logitech G430 à 40 €
> 
>  chaque année, je me dis que les soldes Fnac sont de plus en plus pourries mais visiblement cette année, c'est le point de non-retour


Va à celle de parly 2 et dis moi si ça vaut le coup stp. J'ai la flemme de me déplacer.

----------


## Baalim

> Va à celle de parly 2 et dis moi si ça vaut le coup stp. J'ai la flemme de me déplacer.


Je ne me déplace pas au delà d'un périmètre de 20 minutes à pied.
Et encore moins chez les gueux de banlieusards.  :Indeed: 



Dailyindiegames tente de revenir dans l'arène du bundle avec... ahem... ça :
http://dailyindiegame.com/site_weekl...eid=dbbaffba12

Ça risque d'être douloureux.


Nouveau bundle VR chez Indiegala:
https://www.indiegala.com/virtual-re...eogames-bundle

----------


## acdctabs

Je ne crois pas que ce soit passé ici :
https://store.steampowered.com/app/6...ne_Tournament/
Blast Zone Tournament gratos pour le moment, un clone de bomberman assez décevant sur pas mal de points mais avec des bonnes idées (et plein de mauvaises).

----------


## Marmottas

Un jeu soldé à 51 % soit un prix imbattable de 39 cts ! Merci Steam (vraiment...) !

https://store.steampowered.com/app/9...ai_Uncensored/

----------


## bbd

> Un jeu soldé à 51 % soit un prix imbattable de 39 cts ! Merci Steam (vraiment...) !
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/9...ai_Uncensored/


 :Gerbe:

----------


## Baalim

Injustice 2 legendary edition à 18 €
Il me semble qu'il s'agit de son prix plancher chez les gentils

https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/in...endary-edition

Sinon, 3 bundles osef chez fanatical.

----------


## odji

contre 7000 piecettes, Star Story: The Horizon Escape ou FORCED: Slightly Better Edition sur le magasin de chrono.gg

----------


## rogercoincoin

> Un jeu soldé à 51 % soit un prix imbattable de 39 cts ! Merci Steam (vraiment...) !
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/9...ai_Uncensored/

----------


## Baalim

Rapture Rejects! Ajouté au humble monthly.

----------


## acdctabs

Ah c'est cool ça, j'adore Cyanide & Happiness.

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Rapture Rejects! Ajouté au humble monthly.


Avec une pointe de joueurs à 100 simultanés (pour un battle royale, ca promet) lors du week end gratuit, et depuis le truc est mort. Je suspecte une derniere tentative de faire un peu de thunes avant de le passer en F2P

----------


## Shapa

J'ai testé, 5 minutes de matchmaking, on s'est retrouvé a deux sur un serveur. O.K.

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Et apparement t'as eu de la chance, certains parlent d'une demi heure rien que pour le matchmaking  :Facepalm:

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Merci beaucoup.    ::):

----------


## Mamadou

Il me semble pas l'avoir vu passer :

What remains of edith finch gratos sur epicgames
https://www.epicgames.com/store/en-U...ith-finch/home

J'y ai pas joué mais je l'ai regardé (ce qui change finalement pas grand chose) et c'est juste incroyable.

----------


## Gordor

> *A Story About My Uncle* est GRATOS sur HumbleStore. Valable 48 heures.
> https://steamcdn-a.akamaihd.net/stea...g?t=1497207981


Achetez bordel !

----------


## Bibik

> Rapture Rejects! Ajouté au humble monthly.


Ca compte dans les unlocks du monthly ? Ca a l'air vraiment pas bon et mort de surcroît.

----------


## Oldnoobie

C'est LE "early reveal" qui m'a poussé à prendre le monthly en cours. Gros gros carton ce titre, le fun d'un BR avec toute la liberté et l'approche stratégique d'une vue 3D iso, fallait oser, le concept est génial, servi par un humour omniprésent, une solide bande-son et des graphismes cartoons accrocheurs qui font de chaque partie un moment de détente et de rigolade. 

Non, je déconne, c'est une bouse, je lole de voir que le prix courant c'est 17 balles et surtout, c'est un early access sorti il y a un mois et qui finit déjà en bundle, je ne donne pas cher de la peau du titre... steamcharts : moyenne de 8 joueurs en simultané...

----------


## Baalim

> Ca compte dans les unlocks du monthly ? Ca a l'air vraiment pas bon et mort de surcroît.


Hélas, oui et oui.


Frostpunk à 16.5 €
https://www.gamebillet.com/frostpunk

----------


## Baalim

> C'est LE "early reveal" qui m'a poussé à prendre le monthly en cours. Gros gros carton ce titre, le fun d'un BR avec toute la liberté et l'approche stratégique d'une vue 3D iso, fallait oser, le concept est génial, servi par un humour omniprésent, une solide bande-son et des graphismes cartoons accrocheurs qui font de chaque partie un moment de détente et de rigolade. 
> 
> Non, je déconne, c'est une bouse, je lole de voir que le prix courant c'est 17 balles et surtout, c'est un early access sorti il y a un mois et qui finit déjà en bundle, je ne donne pas cher de la peau du titre... steamcharts : moyenne de 8 joueurs en simultané...


Maychan mais ouais, c'était prévisible dès l'annonce du jeu.
Un peu comme pour 99 % des BR 3D cela dit.


Fields of glory II à 13.70 €
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/field-of-glory-ii

----------


## odji

H1Z1 aussi etait passé en tete d'affiche d'un monthly  :tired: 


DIG Weekly Bundle 1 , lien clickable mais pas sur que ce soit utile...

----------


## Oldnoobie

Oui, c'était de mémoire après la sortie de PUBG, non ? Enfin je me souviens qu'à l'époque le titre venait de perdre clairement de l'intérêt et que du coup sa présence en tète de monthly... c'était peu intéressant.

----------


## chriszep

Banished à moins de 6€
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/banished

Allez hop je prend.

----------


## Baalim

Apex construct (oculus) est à 10 €
https://www.oculus.com/experiences/r...5051101208827/

Casque Beexcellent pc/ps4 à 20 € en vente flash
https://www.amazon.fr/Beexcellent-Ul...WT3CZVH44XEW56

----------


## FB74

_Trop de canards n'ont pas le sens du bon plan, ce qui explique en partie les troubles que connait ce thread._  :tired:

----------


## Baalim

SF anniversary à 16.68€
https://www.play-asia.com/street-fig...mrs_emcategory

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Battletech 13.5€
https://www.play-asia.com/battletech/13/70bxcr

----------


## Franky Mikey

Daedalic Gigantic Bundle sur Steam (12,09€), ça vaut le coup ?

https://store.steampowered.com/sub/76471/

----------


## Gloppy

> _Trop de canards n'ont pas le sens du bon plan, ce qui explique en partie les troubles que connait ce thread._


Reprend donc une part de galette, ça ira mieux  :;):

----------


## Supergounou

> Daedalic Gigantic Bundle sur Steam (12,09€), ça vaut le coup ?
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/sub/76471/


Anna's Quest et Dead Synchronicity sont d'excellents point'n'click, le reste...

----------


## barbarian_bros

Pas du jeu mais de la lecture, mais ça parle JV :

Pour une durée limitée, Fusion Retro Books offre gratuitement la version PDF de son livre "*The Story of Ocean Software*'.
268 pages (369 Mo), tout en anglais.




Ils l'avaient déjà offert il y a un an ainsi que les volumes 'The Story of the Commodore Amiga in Pixels' et 'The Story of US Gold'. Cette année ils n'en offrent qu'un.

----------


## Epikoienkore

> Pas du jeu mais de la lecture, mais ça parle JV :
> 
> Pour une durée limitée, Fusion Retro Books offre gratuitement la version PDF de son livre "*The Story of Ocean Software*'.
> 268 pages (369 Mo), tout en anglais.
> 
> 
> https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/11..._1024x1024.jpg
> 
> Ils l'avaient déjà offert il y a un an ainsi que les volumes 'The Story of the Commodore Amiga in Pixels' et 'The Story of US Gold'. Cette année ils n'en offrent qu'un.


Super ça, merci barbarian pour avoir partagé !!!  ::love::

----------


## Baalim

The station 3€
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/the-station

Comptez 1h30/ 2h pour le.boucler

----------


## Oldnoobie

Ah chouette, un story rich dans l'espace ! je prends, merci !

----------


## Baalim

> Ah chouette, un story rich dans l'espace ! je prends, merci !


Je vous sens chafouin, cher Monsieur.

Un super smash bros melee like avec des personnages issus de la scène indie et moins prestigieux que les pires losers du roster sega vous plairait-il davantage ?

https://store.steampowered.com/app/818210/Indie_Pogo/

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Baalim, d'apres steam il semblerait que tu aies My time at Portia, tu y as joué? (et si oui, impressions?) J'essaye de me decider à le prendre ou pas avant la sortie d'EA mardi (avec +10€ d'augmentation de prix à ce moment la)

----------


## Baalim

> Baalim, d'apres steam il semblerait que tu aies My time at Portia, tu y as joué? (et si oui, impressions?) J'essaye de me decider à le prendre ou pas avant la sortie d'EA mardi (avec +10€ d'augmentation de prix à ce moment la)


Ouaip, je l'avais pris pour mon fils et parce que je le suivais depuis son apparitions sur itch.io (j'ai d'ailleurs dû en parler ici) et....nan, j'y ai pas joué  :Facepalm:

----------


## Baalim

Warhammer trouzmille sanctus reach à 5.6 €
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/wa...-sanctus-reach

----------


## FB74

> Warhammer trouzmille sanctus reach à 5.6 €
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/wa...-sanctus-reach


J'hésite... ne vaut-il pas mieux payer plus cher mais avec une version complète (DLC) ?  :tired:

----------


## BenRicard

> Baalim, d'apres steam il semblerait que tu aies My time at Portia, tu y as joué? (et si oui, impressions?) J'essaye de me decider à le prendre ou pas avant la sortie d'EA mardi (avec +10€ d'augmentation de prix à ce moment la)


J'ai testé il y a quelques mois. Vu que j'avais adoré Stardew Valley. Un poil déçu tout de même à l'époque, avec des mécaniques qui demandent d'attendre que "bidule" finisse de se produire. Je l'avais pas non plus trop approfondis. Je sais pas, j'ai pas retrouvé la magie de Stardew (même si le principe est à peut près pareil). Après c'est personnel comme avis, et le jeu a peut être pas mal évolué depuis.

----------


## scritche

> Baalim, d'apres steam il semblerait que tu aies My time at Portia, tu y as joué? (et si oui, impressions?) J'essaye de me decider à le prendre ou pas avant la sortie d'EA mardi (avec +10€ d'augmentation de prix à ce moment la)


Je l'ai torché en une 60ene d'heures presque non stop et ma femme ne décroche plus, je dois supplier pour avoir accès à mon pc.
Depuis, j'erre sur la chaîne de Dan Field et dans la liste de suggestion steam pour trouver un truc similaire. J'ai installé stardew mais les graphiques me rebutent au plus haut point.

-Des mines à miner, des arbres à abattre, des lamas à buter, etc... pour avoir des ressources pour crafter des trucs pour aider le village à se développer dans un monde choupinou.
- Un "arbre" des technologies qui évolue, une maison à faire grandir, des outils de craft à faire évoluer jusqu'à l'usine.
-Des combats très sommaires mais qu'on a tout de même envie de faire.
-Un volet social possible avec tous les habitants du village allant jusqu'au mariage.
-Un peu d'agriculture, de harvesting, de peting, tout un tas de truc en ing abordés mais jamais développés au max.
-Un poil d'exploration, des events saisonniers.
-On peut offrir du caca aux pnj.

En fait, pour ce jeu, ils ont tenté de mettre tout ce qui était possible de mettre sans jamais rien trop développer.

Le scénario est très basique mais plutôt long. Il stop net après un bon bout de temps de jeu par un mail des développeur promettant la suite lors de la release le 15 de ce mois.

Le jeu fait tourner les ventilos de mon portable au max. (i7, 32gigas, 1060, ssd). Du coup, je le joue sur geforce now et je n'ai quasi pas eu de bugs ou plantages, c'est pas optimisé mais bien développé.

Il y a une démo sur steam.

----------


## Harvester

32Go de RAM sur un portable Oo

----------


## Evilblacksheep

J'ai essayé la démo quelques heures, j'ai pas retrouvé la magie de stardew mais ca a l'air pas mal dans le genre quand meme. Merci pour les deux retours, vu que baalim touche pas aux trucs qu'il achete  :tired:

----------


## BenRicard

> J'ai essayé la démo quelques heures, j'ai pas retrouvé la magie de stardew mais ca a l'air pas mal dans le genre quand meme. Merci pour les deux retours, vu que baalim touche pas aux trucs qu'il achete


Après, en ce moment je passe pas mal de temps sur Graveyard Keeper, et je le trouve franchement pas mal. On est pas dans le thème tout gnan-gnan de Stardew, mais on retrouve bien l'esprit de celui-ci. Avec un trillion de trucs à faire, on s’occupe de son cimetière avec autant d'amour que sa plantation.  ::):

----------


## CryZy

Il m'attire bien ce Graveyard Keeper, m'enfin quelqu'un m'a parlé d'un grind de ouf et ça m'a refroidi... c'est fondé ou pas vraiment ?  ::unsure::

----------


## Hyeud

> Il m'attire bien ce Graveyard Keeper, m'enfin quelqu'un m'a parlé d'un grind de ouf et ça m'a refroidi... c'est fondé ou pas vraiment ?





> Je viens de finir *Graveyark Keeper*
> https://i1.wp.com/lev3lup.be/wp-cont...70%2C402&ssl=1
> 
> Le jeu ressemble à un Stardew valley un peu plus adulte et plus sombre, mais il n'en est rien du tout, leur seul point commun, c'est la vue du dessus et le côté mignon. Et contrairement à Stardew ils est complètement traduit en français et la traduction est propre. Il m'a fallu 39h pour finir l'histoire en m'aidant du wiki car certains trucs sont bien compliqué à faire. Le jeu est vraiment sympa à faire, les chaines logistiques sont cool et il y a vraiment de quoi faire.

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Je vous sens chafouin, cher Monsieur.


Ah c'est me faire un mauvais procès, je reste très bon client pour les walksim / narrative et l'espace fait partie des contextes qui me vont bien, je t'avais anciennement taxé un truc genre Descent to Deadrock (Morningstar) et si ce n'était un point bloquant je l'aurais poussé plus avant.

----------


## Clydopathe

> Il m'attire bien ce Graveyard Keeper, m'enfin quelqu'un m'a parlé d'un grind de ouf et ça m'a refroidi... c'est fondé ou pas vraiment ?


Il y a beaucoup de grind au début mais une fois que tu as les zombies qui peuvent bosser pour toi c'est impeccable  ::): . Il m'a fallu 39h pour le finir.

----------


## Baalim

Wipeout omega collection. 6 ou 8$ Sur le psn us,  35€ chez nous.

https://store.playstation.com/en-us/...PEOUTOMEGA00US

 Pour les curieux, le jeu multi sans joueurs skynoon est à 3.47€
https://www.play-asia.com/sky-noon/13/70ci6h

Depuis le 22/12/18, ils ont rajouté un grappin. Il y en a au moins un qui y jouera.

----------


## rogercoincoin

heu... le capitaine crochet ???

----------


## Valenco

> heu... le capitaine crochet ???
> 
> https://vignette.wikia.nocookie.net/...path-prefix=fr


 ::P:

----------


## Wolverine

Au fait : *Ni No Kuni 2* à 28$ chez chrono.gg

----------


## Bagnarok

Des retours sur Ni No Kuni 2?

----------


## Oldnoobie

> heu... le capitaine crochet ???
> 
> https://vignette.wikia.nocookie.net/...path-prefix=fr


Presque... ^^

Steamcharts Sky Noon : 2 à 7 joueurs en moyenne... ouais bne grappin ou pas je suis pas sûr-sûr de lancer ce multi désert... ça ressemble à un FPS et c'est sympa graphiquement, mais j'avoue être passé totalement à côté de ce titre dont j'ignore tout.

PS : Ceux qui auront apprécié A Story About My Uncle à l'occasion de sa dispo gratuite peuvent se pencher sur l'excellent Valley qui a ses propres atouts ou le correct The Free Ones qui colle à 95% à la recette d'ASAMU avec quelques passages bien WTF. Les deux se trouvent soldés pour rien très régulièrement. Reste Just Cause 3 dans un autre genre, pour les plus mordus  ::P: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Des retours sur Ni No Kuni 2?


On me glisse dans l'oreillette que Ni a acheté Lickster, il ne devrait donc pas y avoir d'autre Ni No Kuni par la suite.

----------


## pesos

> Des retours sur Ni No Kuni 2?


C'est sympa mais très facile et gnangnan.

----------


## Bennoip

Pour ceux qui veulent *My Time At Portia*, il n'est pas très cher chez Voidu.

Avec le code *WINTERMADNESS*, on peut gratter encore 25%. Cela fait le jeu à *11.99€*

----------


## Valenco

J'avais vu passer sur le fofo une info concernant une date limite pour utiliser nos points Uplay.

Impossible de retrouver cette date ici, sur le topic uplay ou sur le net.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Des retours sur Ni No Kuni 2?


C'bô  :Mellow2: 

Pour paraphraser pesos, c'est abordable et familial. Si tu veux te faire un jrpg peinard et que tu apprécies le style Ghibli ça le fait  :;):

----------


## Florian L

> J'avais vu passer sur le fofo une info concernant une date limite pour utiliser nos points Uplay.
> 
> Impossible de retrouver cette date ici, sur le topic uplay ou sur le net.





> Les sites Ubi tu te perds.
> Pour voir les points et la date d'expiration faut se connecter sur cette page, c'est noté plus bas : https://welcome.club.ubisoft.com/fr-FR/units/


Ca doit répondre à ta question je pense  :;): 
N'ayant pas de compte, je ne peux vérifier.

----------


## Valenco

:;):  Merci FlorianL. C'est bien ce que je cherchais. Du coup, je pense que je vais utiliser une partie de mes points sur The Division 2.

----------


## Baalim

V-Rally 4, qui a manifestement loupé un virage serré à droite, dévisse sérieusement et se retrouve à 19 € pour les abonnés PSN.

https://store.playstation.com/fr-fr/...40000000000000


C'est méchant de se moquer mais Fallout 76 "Ban edition" se trouve désormais à 10 € chez les gris.
De mémoire, j'en avais jamais vu un se ramasser aussi vite.

----------


## JulLeBarge

> C'est méchant de se moquer mais Fallout 76 "Ban edition" se trouve désormais à 10 € chez les gris.
> De mémoire, j'en avais jamais vu un se ramasser aussi vite.


C'est encore 20€ trop cher pour moi  ::ninja::

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Pour ceux qui veulent *My Time At Portia*, il n'est pas très cher chez Voidu.
> 
> Avec le code *WINTERMADNESS*, on peut gratter encore 25%. Cela fait le jeu à *11.99€*


Il est aussi à un peu moins de 11€ sur Gamebillet si vous utilisez un VPN montrant que vous êtes aux US (la clé n'est pas zonée, j'en avais pris deux ce matin avant de voir l'offre voidu)

----------


## Baalim

> C'est encore 20€ trop cher pour moi


Quoi ? 10 € cay trop cher pour avoir la joie de jouer dans un mmorpgfps(rayez la mention inutile) déserté et dans lequel on ban les quelques joueurs restants ?  :Boom: 

Monsieur, vous êtes un :


*-RADIN-*
- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Il est aussi à un peu moins de 11€ sur Gamebillet si vous utilisez un VPN montrant que vous êtes aux US (la clé n'est pas zonée, j'en avais pris deux ce matin avant de voir l'offre voidu)


Comme ça, tu pourras me dire ce que ça vaut  ::ninja::

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Comme ça, tu pourras me dire ce que ça vaut


Je peux deja te dire que j'ai joué à la demo plus que tu n'as joué au jeu lui meme  ::ninja::  Tu auras deux retours pour le prix d'un, à force d'en parler hier pour décider, elle le voulait aussi, d'ou le fait que j'en ai pris deux.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Je peux deja te dire que j'ai joué à la demo plus que tu n'as joué au jeu lui meme  Tu auras deux retours pour le prix d'un, à force d'en parler hier pour décider, elle le voulait aussi, d'ou le fait que j'en ai pris deux.


Et Don't Starve alors?  :Cell: 
 ::P:

----------


## Florian L

> Quoi ? 10 € cay trop cher pour avoir la joie de jouer dans un mmorpgfps(rayez la mention inutile) déserté et dans lequel on ban les quelques joueurs restants ?


J'suis quasi sûr que tu l'as vu, mais par pudeur, tu ne l'as pas évoqué  ::P:  (ou alors, tu as perdu de ta superbe, Mr Bons plans !)
  d'après Dealbs, *Fallout 76* sur *PS4*  à Auchan Taverny 95 est à *7.50 €*

Oui Mr, c'est même pas du marché gris !  ::siffle:: 
Alors, ça n'a pas l'air d'être national, c'est pas sur Pc, mais, on peut s'attendre à ce qu'ils s'alignent.

Après, tout, la sortie officielle de F76 date du 14/11/2018, ça fait quand même deux mois jour pour jour !  ::ninja::

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Et Don't Starve alors?


Oh, mais c'est different, y'a pas de coop pour Portia pour l'instant. Don't starve together est toujours au programme, des qu'elle decroche un peu d'Assassin's creed Odyssey (rip)

----------


## Magnarrok

J'ai trouvé un jeu de combat de culottes pour Baalim  ::ninja::  pas cher !

Et le jeu sort sur Switch au printemps...

----------


## bbd

> J'ai trouvé un jeu de combat de culottes pour Baalim  pas cher !
> 
> Et le jeu sort sur Switch au printemps...


Hum, il est dans sa liste de souhaits et je connais 2 canards qui le possèdent  :Facepalm:

----------


## Magnarrok

Hahaha

 :haha:

----------


## Oldnoobie

> C'est méchant de se moquer mais Fallout 76 "Ban edition" se trouve désormais à 10 € chez les gris.
> De mémoire, j'en avais jamais vu un se ramasser aussi vite.


Là comme ça de tête, je me demande si Mad Max n'avait pas lui aussi dévissé très rapidement ? 
C'est pas le mauvais jeu mais pour y avoir passé qq heures certaines mécaniques de jeu sont une innommable purge.

What Remains of EDIT : ah non en fait d'après ITAD Mad Max est passé de 50 à 20 boules en 5 mois.

----------


## archer hawke

Je l'ai. Offert par Finndlin  :B):

----------


## Baalim

> Hum, il est dans sa liste de souhaits et je connais 2 canards qui le possèdent


 Bof, si tu regardes bien, tu verras qu'il y a également dans ma liste un jeu de combat entre crustacés  ::ninja:: 

... Qui tirent des lasers  ::lol::

----------


## Hilikkus

Je me demande bien ce qu'il  y a de pire à explorer: la liste de jeu non lancés par Baalim ou sa liste de souhaits  ::ninja::

----------


## fletch2099

Les deux sont pire non? c'est Français ou pas?  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

Deception bundle
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/deception-bundle

 Au moins, vous êtes prévenus.


 à noter toutefois la présence de the long reach, jeu d'aventure horrifique pas forcément réussi mais intriguant.

https://planetevita.fr/test-the-long-reach-avis-psvita/

----------


## FB74

> Deception bundle
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/deception-bundle
> 
>  Au moins, vous êtes prévenus


Deception/ Baalim Bundle, même combat ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> Deception/ Baalim Bundle, même combat ?


C'est un acte de guerre. Ils ont piqué le titre du prochain indie gala  ::sad:: 

Edit : ah non.. Il est là 
https://www.indiegala.com/monday-mot...6-games-bundle

Fallait pas vous sentir obligés.

Cyberdimension neptunia 4 goddesses online à 4.59€
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/cy...ddesses-online

----------


## CryZy

> BLA...





> Il y a beaucoup de grind au début mais une fois que tu as les zombies qui peuvent bosser pour toi c'est impeccable . Il m'a fallu 39h pour le finir.


Merci chers canards.  :Clap:

----------


## Makt

Pour les petits détectives en herbe, il y a The Sherlock Holmes Collection sur gamesplanet pour 5 €
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/the-...am-key--3613-1.
 Ca comprend : 
Sherlock Holmes - Nemesis
Sherlock Holmes versus Jack the Ripper
Sherlock Holmes: The Awakened - Remastered Edition
Sherlock Holmes: The Mystery of the Persian Carpet
Sherlock Holmes: The Silver Earring
The Testament of Sherlock Holmes

Y'a surement des bouses dans le lot mais à 5 balles, ca me parait bien.

----------


## schouffy

Y'a un connaisseur dans le coin pour faire des reco ? Parce que c'est vrai que ça fait pas mal de jeux pour 5€ mais si tout est nul...

----------


## Ruvon

> Deception bundle
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/deception-bundle
> 
>  Au moins, vous êtes prévenus.
> 
> 
>  à noter toutefois la présence de the long reach, jeu d'aventure horrifique pas forcément réussi mais intriguant.
> 
> https://planetevita.fr/test-the-long-reach-avis-psvita/


Site de fanatical inaccessible ?

----------


## Shapa

DLC de Division ajouté au Monthly, je le sens bien ce mois-ci  :Bave:

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Ils essayent de limiter la casse apres l'ajout de Rapture rejects  ::ninja::

----------


## Wolverine

Clancy Week sur chrono.gg

The Division 1 et The Division 2 (pas en bundle) et notamment le 1 en edition Gold à 13$

----------


## FB74

-50% sur les livres Anthologie chez Geeks-Line:
https://www.geeks-line.com/24-soldes

(Neo Geo par exemple)

----------


## ElleLaisseDes

> Clancy Week sur chrono.gg
> 
> The Division 1 et The Division 2 (pas en bundle) et notamment le 1 en edition Gold à 13$


Tom Clancy, ou la preuve que tous les écrivains ne sont pas de gauche  ::ninja::

----------


## Rakanishu

Toi t'oublies Dan Simmons  ::o:

----------


## Ruvon

> Toi t'oublies Dan Simmons


Remue pas le couteau ! J'adorais cet auteur avant qu'il parte publiquement dans ses délires de facho islamophobe  :Emo:

----------


## Baalim

*Planet coaster* à 8.19 € pour les abonnés Monthly  ::O: 
Un peu plus cher pour les gueux.

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/planet-coaster

Les dlc n'ont droit qu'à un rabais de 20 %


En attendant mieux, Resident Evil 2 est en précommande chez Gamebillet à 42.40 €
https://www.gamebillet.com/resident-...-re2-pre-order

----------


## Myope

> Remue pas le couteau ! J'adorais cet auteur avant qu'il parte publiquement dans ses délires de facho islamophobe


Le cycle ilium et olympos était très bien jusqu'à la "révélation" finale qui a mit en lumière ses délires complotistes. Flashback, derrière, il s'en est même plus caché.... C'etait génial l'échiquier du mal et hypérion.  ::'(: 
Désolés, HS total sur ce topic. Je laisse la bonne parole à Baalim.

----------


## Oldnoobie

Lisez David Gemmell.

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Remue pas le couteau ! J'adorais cet auteur avant qu'il parte publiquement dans ses délires de facho islamophobe


La meme. Lui et certains autres.  :tired:  Orson Scott Card

----------


## pesos

*Onimusha Warlords* (remaster) qui sort aujourd'hui est à 15.19€ chez Gamebillet

----------


## Baalim

J'avais lâché Dan Simmons après Endymion. J'ignorais que ça avait tant changé  ::O: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Lisez David Gemmell.


D'ailleurs, lisez son très chouette cycle Troie (terminé par sa femme). Le lion de Macédoine était très sympathique aussi.

----------


## Ruvon

> Lisez David Gemmell.


Je n'ai lu que le Lion de Macédoine, que j'ai beaucoup aimé effectivement. Plus que du Eddings 

Spoiler Alert! 


ce salaud misogyne qui a attendu des années avant de créditer sa femme qui écrivait pourtant avec lui tous ses romans  ::trollface::  

, même si c'est plutôt agréable à lire.

De toute façon, Jaworski, et puis c'est tout.




> *Onimusha Warlords* (remaster) qui sort aujourd'hui est à 15.19€ chez Gamebillet


C'est fini ce HS sur ce topic des auteurs de fantasy / SF ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Nanaki

Mafia 3 Deluxe (jeu + SP) pour 3,99€  chez Boulanger

----------


## Florian L

mafia 3 + season pass à 3.99 € chez Boulanger. A voir selon les stocks en magasins.
Historical Low à 13.15€





> D'ailleurs, lisez son très chouette cycle Troie (terminé par sa femme). Le lion de Macédoine était très sympathique aussi.


 ::ninja:: J'en profite : Topic Dons : Tome 2. Troie - Le Bouclier du tonnerre

----------


## pesos

> Mafia 3 Deluxe (jeu + SP) pour 3,99€  chez Boulanger


Merci mais pour ma part c'est mort. Apparemment on ne peut se faire livrer en magasin que si l'article est en stock dans le magasin  :tired: 

Du coup niqué. Bref si quelqu'un peut en prendre un et me filer la clé ça m'intéresserait à la limite !

----------


## RegisF

> Le cycle ilium et olympos était très bien jusqu'à la "révélation" finale qui a mit en lumière ses délires complotistes. Flashback, derrière, il s'en est même plus caché.... C'etait génial l'échiquier du mal et hypérion. 
> Désolés, HS total sur ce topic. Je laisse la bonne parole à Baalim.


P*tain, vous me l'apprenez mes canards  :Emo:

----------


## FB74

> Merci mais pour ma part c'est mort. Apparemment on ne peut se faire livrer en magasin que si l'article est en stock dans le magasin 
> 
> Du coup niqué. Bref si quelqu'un peut en prendre un et me filer la clé ça m'intéresserait à la limite !


Y'a pas chez moi.
J'ai l'impression que peu de magasins l'ont encore en stock.

----------


## Baalim

Si ça intéresse quelqu'un, Fifa 2018 ps4 est à 10 € chez darty (ternes).

Elite dangerous à 6€
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/elite-dangerous

Même tarif pour le dlc horizon
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/e...ns-season-pass

My time at portia à 10.87 € environ
https://www.wingamestore.com/product...ime-At-Portia/

Castlevania Lords of shadow 2 à 3.4€
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/c...ds-of-shadow-2

Demetrios, 1.76$
https://www.lbostore.com/game2.php?id=2754

The wardrobe à 4.5€
https://store.steampowered.com/app/497730/The_Wardrobe/

Promo Tomb raider
https://store.steampowered.com/bundl...er_Collection/

J'ignorais complètement que Love avait eu une suite. Kuso est à 1€
https://store.steampowered.com/app/578930/kuso/

----------


## Hyeud

T'as inversé ce qu'a dit Ruvon, Simmons sort des trucs fascistes islamophobes.

----------


## Baalim

Hop, un dernier : act of aggression à 4.5 € à la fnac
https://jeux-video.fnac.com/a8034360...sion-PC-Jeu-PC

----------


## Stelarc

> Remue pas le couteau ! J'adorais cet auteur avant qu'il parte publiquement dans ses délires de facho islamophobe


En même temps c'est pas bien compliqué d'être taxé d'islamophobe, suffit de formuler quelques interrogations et critiques sur cette "religion"... Facho islamophobe BAM, combo break. Et quand on veut vraiment être méchant on rajoute réactionnaire et misogyne. ::o:  :Halmet:

----------


## kikapu

> Merci mais pour ma part c'est mort. Apparemment on ne peut se faire livrer en magasin que si l'article est en stock dans le magasin 
> 
> Du coup niqué. Bref si quelqu'un peut en prendre un et me filer la clé ça m'intéresserait à la limite !


Il y en aurait 2 à Nancy.
Faut faire une liste?  ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

> T'as inversé ce qu'a dit Ruvon, Simmons sort des trucs fascistes islamophobes.


? J'ai raté un edit ? Je vois pas à qui tu réponds  :Emo: 




> En même temps c'est pas bien compliqué d'être taxé d'islamophobe, suffit de formuler quelques interrogations et critiques sur cette "religion"... Facho islamophobe BAM, combo break. Et quand on veut vraiment être méchant on rajoute réactionnaire et misogyne.


On est pas vendredi monsieur. Le port du casque ne vous permet pas tout et n'importe quoi en sécurité. Quant à considérer que ce que Simmons s'est permis d'éructer ne soient que "quelques interrogations et critiques", c'est s'inviter sur la discussion sans avoir lu les déclarations en question. Et ces guillemets (pas les miens) n'ont rien à faire là, sauf à considérer qu'il y en a des plus acceptables que d'autres.

----------


## SeigneurAo

> On est pas vendredi monsieur. Le port du casque ne vous permet pas tout et n'importe quoi en sécurité. Quant à considérer que ce que Simmons s'est permis d'éructer ne soient que "quelques interrogations et critiques", c'est s'inviter sur la discussion sans avoir lu les déclarations en question. Et ces guillemets (pas les miens) n'ont rien à faire là, sauf à considérer qu'il y en a des plus acceptables que d'autres.


Y'en a des bien.

----------


## jopopoe

> Promo Tomb raider
> https://store.steampowered.com/bundl...er_Collection/


Ces petits filous, qui écrivent "La Tomb Raider Collection rassemble tous les opus Tomb Raider publiés sur PC jusqu’à présent" alors qu'il manque le dernier...

C'est pas un peu illégal ce genre de description mensongère ?

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> La meme. Lui et certains autres.  Orson Scott Card


Oh oui  :Emo:

----------


## Ruvon

Il ne nous reste plus qu'à lire du Marc Levy. En plus il lit Canard PC. Si ça se trouve il nous lit, là.

Coucou !

----------


## SeigneurAo

> Il ne nous reste plus qu'à lire du Marc Levy. En plus il lit Canard PC. Si ça se trouve il nous lit, là.
> 
> Coucou !


C'est rassurant, ça veut dire qu'à défaut de savoir écrire, il sait lire.

----------


## rduburo

> Il ne nous reste plus qu'à lire du Marc Levy. En plus il lit Canard PC. Si ça se trouve il nous lit, là.
> 
> Coucou !


Et  Marc le vit.

----------


## Ruvon

> C'est rassurant, ça veut dire qu'à défaut de savoir écrire, il sait lire.


C'est déjà mieux que certains rédacteurs du mag  ::ninja::

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> C'est déjà mieux que certains rédacteurs du mag


Ca se discute...  ::ninja::

----------


## rogercoincoin

Sleeping Dogs: Definitive Edition à 4.49€ chez Steam
https://store.steampowered.com/app/3...itive_Edition/

----------


## Kaede

> J'ignorais complètement que Love avait eu une suite. Kuso est à 1€
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/578930/kuso/


Je l'avais sû mais oublié, merci pour le bon plan (surtout que j'ai pas reçu ma notif ITAD qui était bêtement réglée sur 0.99€ ou un truc du genre...)  :;): 
LOVE m'avait beaucoup plus, hâte d'attaquer sa suite ce soir pour faire un break dans ma partie de The Last Of Us (qui, lui, m'emmerde malgré ses qualités j'aurais dû m'y attendre).

----------


## FB74

Humble Double Fine Bundle:
https://www.humblebundle.com/games/double-fine-presents

 :tired:

----------


## Wolverine

J'ai eu la même réaction   :Emo: 

Ca vend pas du rêve  ::cry::

----------


## Kaede

Pas des chefs-d'oeuvre mais des jeux corrects voire bons, non ?
Et il y a les OSTs pour la plupart (notamment celle d'Everything !), bon après je saurais pas dire si c'est fréquent ou juste banal.
edit : l'OST d'Everything est dispo en MP3 mais pas en FLAC. Je suis tristesse et incompréhension, même si c'est mieux que rien.

----------


## Supergounou

> Humble Double Fine Bundle:
> https://www.humblebundle.com/games/double-fine-presents


Les 2 jeux du palier 1 sont dans ma wishlist !  ::o: 

Excellent bundle.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Escape Goat 2 est un très bon jeu, avec une B.O. qui vaut le détour.

----------


## Gloppy

> Les 2 jeux du palier 1 sont dans ma wishlist ! 
> Excellent bundle.


Content pour toi, parce que pour ma part ça me laissait froid (j'ai déjà la plupart des jeux)

----------


## Baalim

> Les 2 jeux du palier 1 sont dans ma wishlist ! 
> 
> Excellent bundle.


J'ai tous les jeux sauf Gnog. Cay de la merde ce bundle  ::lol::

----------


## Oldnoobie

Moi c'est l'inverse y a que Gang Beast qui m'intéresse  ::P:

----------


## odji

on dirait qu'il manque la phrase " et d'autres titres a venir la semaine prochaine!"   

avec 2-3 jeux en plus ca pourrait le faire mais la..

----------


## fletch2099

> J'ai tous les jeux sauf Gnog. Cay de la merde ce bundle


En même temps, s'ils se fixent comme objectif de faire un bundle sans mettre de jeux que tu as, comment dire... 
 :Boom: 



Sont pas fous les gars ^^

----------


## Anonyme210226

> Bof, si tu regardes bien, tu verras qu'il y a également dans ma liste un jeu de combat entre crustacés 
> 
> ... Qui tirent des lasers


Moi c'est quand je vois des jeux de ma liste de découvertes qui ne sont PAS dans la wishlist de Baalim que je m'inquiète. "Tiens ? Un VN interlope avec des furries qui changent de sexe et Baalim n'est pas dessus ? Il est malade en ce moment ?"

----------


## Mastaba

> En même temps, s'ils se fixent comme objectif de faire un bundle sans mettre de jeux que tu as, comment dire... 
> 
> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...meditation.gif
> 
> 
> Sont pas fous les gars ^^


Plutôt:



 ::ninja::

----------


## NFafa

> Promo Tomb raider
> https://store.steampowered.com/bundl...er_Collection/


Truc sympa : le bundle prend bien compte des jeux déjà possédés et les exclut du prix global. J'étais vachement intéressé jusqu'à ce que je me rende compte que 66% du prix qu'il me propose est constitué de DLC pour des armes et des skins multi et autres joyeusetés ....  :Gerbe:

----------


## Baalim

> Moi c'est quand je vois des jeux de ma liste de découvertes qui ne sont PAS dans la wishlist de Baalim que je m'inquiète. "Tiens ? Un VN interlope avec des furries qui changent de sexe et Baalim n'est pas dessus ? Il est malade en ce moment ?"


Un jour, quand les livres d'histoire parleront des brimades subies par les innocents internautes lors des premiers temps d'Internet, on citera l'exemple du pauvre Baalim opprimé par de vilains canards (ou co.....quand on parle de Ruvon)  :Emo: 


Ah, et maintenant file moi le lien pour ton jeu, c'est ça l'air vachement bien  ::ninja:: 



Battlestar galactica deadlock à 10.4€ avec le code wintermadness

https://www.voidu.com/en/battlestar-galactica-deadlock

Far : lone sail à 7.45€ (monthly)
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/far-lone-sails

----------


## Oldnoobie

Ou alors l'Histoire parlera de l'Age d'Or des Jeux Vidéos, qui prit fin par l'envahissement des jeux de merde (indé, pixel art, VN soft porn, trucs branlés en 15 jours par un mec seul, etc...) tueurs d'indés de qualitance en perte de visibilité, confortant le succès commercial des AAA un peu trop bien marketés. Et le fossoyeur, que s'appelerio "Baalim".

----------


## FB74

> VN soft porn, trucs branlés en 15 jours par un mec seul.


Tu devrais te relire avant de poster.  ::P:

----------


## Ouamdu

> Jeux Vidéos


Tu devrais te relire avant de poster.  ::P:

----------


## Baalim

Incroyable mais vrai, un bundle correct chez Indie Gala :
https://www.indiegala.com/daedalic-s...eogames-bundle

Le premier palier à 1 € vaut le coup si vous n'avez pas déjà tout.

D'ailleurs, ce n'est pas courant chez eux mais il y a 3 paliers.

----------


## aggelon

> Moi c'est quand je vois des jeux de ma liste de découvertes qui ne sont PAS dans la wishlist de Baalim que je m'inquiète. "Tiens ? Un VN interlope avec des furries qui changent de sexe et Baalim n'est pas dessus ? Il est malade en ce moment ?"


Moi ce qui m'inquièterait, c'est de voir des VN dans ma liste de suggestions...  ::trollface::

----------


## Oldnoobie

Un jour faudra qu'on arrête avec Jeux Vidéo au singulier du pluriel de mon cul sur la commode de l'Académie Française. 
Ok à l'époque de grand-papy quand tu disputais une partie de Pong entre deux Space Invaders c'était des jeux sur de la vidéo.
Maintenant que l'on a une tonne de process vidéos différents (en 50Hz, en 60Hz, 100Hz, 200Hz, en G-Sync, Freesync, en 16/9, en 21/9, en projection, en affichage sur dalles, etc...), on peut tout à fait jouer à des jeux vidéos.

----------


## pesos

Mokay.

Il était bon le pinard à midi ?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Stelarc

> Un jour faudra qu'on arrête avec Jeux Vidéo au singulier du pluriel de mon cul sur la commode de l'Académie Française. 
> Ok à l'époque de grand-papy quand tu disputais une partie de Pong entre deux Space Invaders c'était des jeux sur de la vidéo.
> Maintenant que l'on a une tonne de process vidéos différents (en 50Hz, en 60Hz, 100Hz, 200Hz, en G-Sync, Freesync, en 16/9, en 21/9, en projection, en affichage sur dalles, etc...), on peut tout à fait jouer à des jeux vidéos.


TG pouavro ignard.

----------


## pipoop

Il prepare les cours de français pour youngnoobie

----------


## Oldnoobie

Même pas, parfois dans un sursaut de pitié j'essaie d'éclairer un peu les masses, non que ce soit souvent couronné de succès, mais vous méritez qu'on vous tire de votre ignorance crasse. Enfin je crois.

----------


## Baalim

Entre deux bastons d'orthographe et de grammaire, je vous propose un pick & mix bundle aspyr avec notamment mafia 3

https://www.fanatical.com/en/pick-an...and-mix-bundle

----------


## Gilrain

Un peu de douceur dans ce fil de brutes…

Toi qui as abandonné ta connexion internet pour aller skier ou, pire, passer Noël en famille ; maintenant que tu es rentré avec une jambe dans le plâtre, la grippe ou la courante (pas pratique avec un pied-bot) : voici une clé SOMA à activer sur les GOGues. clé récupérée par DenizAsker

----------


## Dr Funkenstein

Déjà utilisé par un anonyme indélicat  ::|:

----------


## Baalim

> Déjà utilisé par un anonyme indélicat


J'en ai un aussi zocazou

----------


## FB74

Pas mal de livres chez Humble Bundle:
https://www.humblebundle.com/books/f...dynamite-books

Avec de la pornographie Baalimesque dans le dernier palier "Art of Atari".  :tired:

----------


## Dr Funkenstein

> J'en ai un aussi zocazou


Merci, mais je vais le laisser à un canard au backlog moins touffu que le mien. Et merci à Gilrain aussi pour le coup. ::):

----------


## Baalim

> Pas mal de livres chez Humble Bundle:
> https://www.humblebundle.com/books/f...dynamite-books
> 
> Avec de la pornographie Baalimesque dans le dernier palier "Art of Atari".


 :Bave: 

Sont chiants à ne pas permettre d'offrir les doublons comme chez groupees.

Braveland gratos
https://store.steampowered.com/app/285800/

----------


## Baalim

Pour les chanceux : Pillars of Eternity 2 à 10 €
https://www.micromania.fr/pillars-of...ire-85711.html

Dispo notamment à Parinor et rosny 2.

----------


## Mastaba

> Un jour faudra qu'on arrête avec Jeux Vidéo au singulier du pluriel de mon cul sur la commode de l'Académie Française. 
> Ok à l'époque de grand-papy quand tu disputais une partie de Pong entre deux Space Invaders c'était des jeux sur de la vidéo.
> Maintenant que l'on a une tonne de process vidéos différents (en 50Hz, en 60Hz, 100Hz, 200Hz, en G-Sync, Freesync, en 16/9, en 21/9, en projection, en affichage sur dalles, etc...), on peut tout à fait jouer à des jeux vidéos.


https://www.lemonde.fr/pixels/articl...7_4408996.html

----------


## Marmottas

> Avec de la pornographie Baalimesque dans le dernier palier "Art of Atari".


C'est l’illustration de Missile command sur VCS 2600 en couverture !



Une époque où les boîtes faisaient plus rêver que les jeux !  ::P: 
(Si quelqu'un a le PDF en doublon, je suis preneur moyennant finances même... 15 € me parait un peu élevé, les autres bouquins ne m'intéressant pas)
(Oui, j'ai dit du bien d'Atari... J'ai des faiblesses parfois  ::P: )

----------


## FB74

Pour ton histoire de pdf, ça va être difficile d'un point de vue légal.

Autant tu peux filer (gift) une clé ou la vendre (même si c'est un peu border line, mais au moins il y a une clé par jeu), autant là ça revient à faire une copie du pdf (puisqu'il n'y a pas de clé associée à un usage unique).

Donc Marmottas en gris...  :Emo: 



 ::trollface::

----------


## lemsv

> https://www.lemonde.fr/pixels/articl...7_4408996.html


Merci pour l'article, très intéressant  :;):

----------


## Baalim

> Pour ton histoire de pdf, ça va être difficile d'un point de vue légal.
> 
> Autant tu peux filer (gift) une clé ou la vendre (même si c'est un peu border line, mais au moins il y a une clé par jeu), autant là ça revient à faire une copie du pdf (puisqu'il n'y a pas de clé associée à un usage unique).
> 
> Donc Marmottas en gris...


Tous les amigaïstes sont gris par essence  ::ninja:: 


Cela dit, c'est effectivement le bouquin qui me branche le plus.
Vu qu'il en est à son second passage, je vais attendre sagement qu'il descende encore d'un palier.



Ookami, 9.49 €
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/okami-hd

Niche, 6.12 €
https://store.steampowered.com/app/4...survival_game/

Le shmup taré Q-YO blaster est à 0.59 € (essayez)
https://store.steampowered.com/app/772610/QYO_Blaster/

The first tree 5.6$ chez GOG
https://www.gog.com/game/the_first_tree

Bad rats 2 à 19 centimes.... c'est le moment de pourrir le compte steam de vos amis  ::trollface:: 
https://www.gamersgate.com/DD-BADRAT...e-rats-revenge

----------


## Flad

> Ookami, 9.49 €
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/okami-hd


Avec 2 "O" c'est le canard qui est venu leecher qques temps chez les généreux, le jeu n'a qu'un seul "O".
 ::ninja::

----------


## Marmottas

> Donc Marmottas en gris...


Ah ! Ces Amigaïstes !
On dit du bien d'Atari et tac : une attaque sur le physique !
(Il est bien mon pelage gris d'abord...  ::P: )

----------


## madgic

Qu'est ce que vous avez contre les gris ?

----------


## Ruvon

Michael Jackson leur manque.

----------


## FB74

> Qu'est ce que vous avez contre les gris ?


Oh rien, au contraire, quand ils sont gris, ils sont silencieux pendant 24h ou 48h.  ::ninja::

----------


## Flad

> Qu'est ce que vous avez contre les gris ?


Après les gris, voilà l'aigri....
 ::ninja::

----------


## Gorillaz

Gil aigri ? re  ::ninja::

----------


## Herr Peter

D'ailleurs Gris est un très bon jeu  ::ninja::

----------


## Nanaki

Si un canard qui a un Micromania à proximité de chez lui avec Pillars of Eternity 2 à 10€ en stock peut m'en prendre un (je paie d'avance si il faut) je lui en serai éternellement reconnaissant.

Edit : trouvé, merci Oldnoobie!

----------


## Kaede

Je viens de passer commande, je t'en ai pris un.

edit : j'avais écrit à l'avance par précaution. C'est mort, pas non plus de stock près de chez moi (pourtant c'est pas les Micromania qui manquent à Lyon).
Quand on regarde la liste ça n'a l'air dispo quasi nulle part en fait, quelle blague.

edit 2 : 


> J'imagine Nanaki, FB, Kaede, Valenco ? A vous de me dire, je suis devant le PC jusque 17h, je prends Paypal et j'envoie photo de la clé.


J'étais occupé et n'ai pas vu le message. De toute façon c'était laisse béton vu qu'il aurait fallu passer par envoi postal etc. ça n'en valait pas la chandelle  :;): 
Merci (à retardement) d'avoir proposé c'est sympa.

----------


## FB74

> Si un canard qui a un Micromania à proximité de chez lui avec Pillars of Eternity 2 à 10€ en stock peut m'en prendre un (je paie d'avance si il faut) je lui en serai éternellement reconnaissant.


Pas de stock chez moi.  :Emo:

----------


## Nanaki

> Je viens de passer commande, je t'en ai pris un.
> 
> edit : j'avais écrit à l'avance par précaution. C'est mort, pas non plus de stock près de chez moi, aucun stock sur Lyon et alentours.
> Quand on regarde la liste ça n'a l'air dispo nulle part dans Lyon ou Paris centre, par exemple. Quelle blague. Peut-être que ça l'était au départ mais qu'ils ont été dévalisés, allez savoir.


OK  :Emo: 
Merci quand même!

----------


## FB74

> OK 
> Merci quand même!


C'est marqué 22 magasins sur 220.  :tired:

----------


## Valenco

> Pas de stock chez moi.


Merci pour le retour. Ça m'évitera de faire le déplacement pour rien.

----------


## Nanaki

> C'est marqué 22 magasins sur 220.


Ouai, d'après un com sur dealabs il y avait moyen de se faire livrer à domicile au début de la promo, mais ça a vite été dévalisé.

----------


## Baalim

Go go go, AC odyssey à 24 euros chez Ubi avec le code HAPPYUBI
https://store.ubi.com/fr/assassin-s-...d25b50149.html

Possibilité de combo avec un cashback igraal

----------


## Gorillaz

Arg, si la promo est cumulable avec les Upoints, ça met Origins à moins de 13€ !

... Allez on respire un grand coup, j'ai déjà Odyssey en train, on attendra quelques mois / années avant d'enchaîner !

----------


## aggelon

> Pas de stock chez moi.


Pareil ici sur dpt 88 et 54, désolé Nanaki

----------


## Oldnoobie

Je ne vois pas le souci avec Micromania, j'ai réussi à en réserver un, pour tester, et c'est livré sur mon trajet domicile-travail (Roncq).

Je peux faire une commande jusqu'à 4 exemplaires pour dépanner des canards, mais j'aimerais d'abord avoir confirmation des intéressés.
Ce soir c'est mort je dois récup Lilnoobie à la crèche, mais demain soir je peux aller récupérer le lot. 

J'imagine Nanaki, FB, Kaede, Valenco ? A vous de me dire, je suis devant le PC jusque 17h, je prends Paypal et j'envoie photo de la clé.

----------


## Nanaki

> Pareil ici sur dpt 88 et 54, désolé Nanaki


Merci quand même (moi aussi je suis du 54 depuis peu et j'ai habité 30 ans dans le 88  :^_^:  )






> Je ne vois pas le souci avec Micromania, j'ai réussi à en réserver un, pour tester, et c'est livré sur mon trajet domicile-travail (Roncq).
> Je vais en prendre un ou deux de plus pour dépanner des canards, si vous êtes sûrs de votre coup. 
> J'imagine Nanaki, Kaede, Valenco ?


Oui sûr de mon coup  ::): 
Merci!
Envoi mon ton paypal en mp.

----------


## Maalak

> Pour ton histoire de pdf, ça va être difficile d'un point de vue légal.
> 
> Autant tu peux filer (gift) une clé ou la vendre (même si c'est un peu border line, mais au moins il y a une clé par jeu), autant là ça revient à faire une copie du pdf (puisqu'il n'y a pas de clé associée à un usage unique).


Un pdf, ça se donne toujours en cpcgift.  ::trollface::

----------


## Mamadou

> Arg, si la promo est cumulable avec les Upoints, ça met Origins à moins de 13€ !
> 
> ... Allez on respire un grand coup, j'ai déjà Odyssey en train, on attendra quelques mois / années avant d'enchaîner !


Du coup ca marche avec les Upoints ?


Et sinon question aux connaisseurs : Odyssey ou Origin ? (sachant que j'ai pas un PC de compet, donc je suis loin du 4K, 9000 FPS, avec graphiques ultra)

----------


## Oldnoobie

Odyssey

----------


## Ruvon

> Je ne vois pas le souci avec Micromania, j'ai réussi à en réserver un, pour tester, et c'est livré sur mon trajet domicile-travail (Roncq).
> 
> Je peux faire une commande jusqu'à 4 exemplaires pour dépanner des canards, mais j'aimerais d'abord avoir confirmation des intéressés.
> Ce soir c'est mort je dois récup Lilnoobie à la crèche, mais demain soir je peux aller récupérer le lot. 
> 
> J'imagine Nanaki, FB, Kaede, Valenco ? A vous de me dire, je suis devant le PC jusque 17h, je prends Paypal et j'envoie photo de la clé.


C'est trop tard pour se greffer sur l'offre j'imagine ? Merci quand même d'avoir pris le temps de penser aux canards  :;):

----------


## Valenco

Merci pour ta proposition Oldnoobie. Mais, en tant que vieillard numérique, je n'ai pas de compte Paypal. Du coup, je passe mon tour.

Mais c'est vraiment sympa de ta part .  :;):

----------


## Oldnoobie

> C'est trop tard pour se greffer sur l'offre j'imagine ? Merci quand même d'avoir pris le temps de penser aux canards


Non, il n'est pas 17h. Je viens de repasser commande, donc si tu es ok sur le principe d'avoir la clé en MP demain soir, j'ai un exemplaire pour toi. Je te laisse un MP pour le paypal.

----------


## Romanito

> Du coup ca marche avec les Upoints ?


J'ai testé, ça marche pas. C'est soit une réduc, soit l'autre.  :Emo:

----------


## aggelon

> Merci quand même (moi aussi je suis du 54 depuis peu et j'ai habité 30 ans dans le 88  )


Arf! je savais pas, du coup je ne suis pas d'une grande aide  ::P:

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Merci pour ta proposition Oldnoobie. Mais, en tant que vieillard numérique, je n'ai pas de compte Paypal. Du coup, je passe mon tour.
> Mais c'est vraiment sympa de ta part .


Si jamais tu es très motivé, c'est possible via virement ou chèque dans une enveloppe avec un timbre de Marianne devant et léchouille de rabat au dos. Je peux faire un effort pour un Auxerrois !

----------


## Valenco

> Si jamais tu es très motivé, c'est possible via virement ou chèque dans une enveloppe avec un timbre de Marianne devant et léchouille de rabat au dos. Je peux faire un effort pour un Auxerrois !


Je préférerais une remise en mains propres.  ::ninja:: 

Non, t'inquiète mon backlog est suffisamment obèse pour que je diffère l'acquisition de PoE2 aux prochains soldes.

Mais si tu passes sur Auxerre (même les mains vides), annonce ta venue, une bière fraîche et gouleyante t'y attend.

----------


## Oldnoobie

Arf, je n'y mets presque plus jamais les pieds  ::P:  Mais je note ! Sinon tu viens visiter le Nord, c'est joli tant qu'on ne sort pas de la métropole ^^
Au pire tu rates rien, c'est à peine "plutôt positif" sur Steam et y a pas de boobs.

----------


## FB74

Ah ben j'ai trouvé un exemplaire dans le Micromania d'Auxerre !

Le gars n'avait pas appliqué la réduction, il était marqué 49.90 euros, mais il est bien passé aux 9.99 euros.

Donc... si quelqu'un veut le jeu, Paypal 10 euros (ouais, je prends 1 centime pour les frais d'essence  :Indeed:  ).

Edit: Valenco, comme on est du coin, on peut faire du main propre.  ::): 



Si personne ne se présente d'ici à la fin de la semaine, je l'inscrirai dans mon backlog.  ::trollface:: 

Ou alors je le revends sur PriceMinister ?  ::trollface::  ²

----------


## Flad

Je le prends à 10.01€ !


non jdéconne  ::P:

----------


## Ruvon

> Non, il n'est pas 17h. Je viens de repasser commande, donc si tu es ok sur le principe d'avoir la clé en MP demain soir, j'ai un exemplaire pour toi. Je te laisse un MP pour le paypal.


MP reçu, je voulais te répondre oui mais ta boite à MP est pleine  :;):

----------


## Oldnoobie

Oops, c'est corrigé.

----------


## toufmag

Tu les as vu où Oldnoobie ?

----------


## FB74

> Je le prends à 10.01€ !
> 
> 
> non jdéconne


10.02€ pour toi.  :Cigare:

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Tu les as vu où Oldnoobie ?





> c'est livré sur mon trajet domicile-travail (Roncq).


Le Micromania de Roncq (le centre commercial Auchan).

----------


## FB74

> Le Micromania de Roncq (le centre commercial Auchan).


Y'en a plus.  ::ninja:: 

J'ai le seul exemplaire restant en France à ce prix.  ::trollface::

----------


## Kulfy

> Au *pire* tu *rates* rien, c'est à peine "plutôt positif" sur Steam et y a pas de boobs.


 :Clap:

----------


## toufmag

> Le Micromania de Roncq (le centre commercial Auchan).


ah oui zut pas envie d'aller jusque là bas ! j'aurai préféré Euralille  :;):

----------


## Oldnoobie

Il est épuisé sur Roncq, ils m'ont d'ailleurs annulé une commande... 
Il en reste à EURALILLE.

----------


## FB74

> Il est épuisé sur Roncq, ils m'ont d'ailleurs annulé une commande... 
> Il en reste à EURALILLE.


 ::trollface::

----------


## toufmag

Je vais y aller jeté un oeil alors !

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Je vais y aller jeté un oeil alors !


Je te conseille plutôt de résa tout de suite et d'y aller chercher ta commande... car ça part super vite. 
D'ailleurs tu peux en prendre au moins deux parce que je ne vais pouvoir honorer que la commande de Nanaki ...

----------


## Valenco

> Y'en a plus. 
> 
> J'ai le seul exemplaire restant en France à ce prix.


Je t'en propose 10 euros et un coup à boire courant de semaine prochaine.  ::): 

Fait moi un mp pour me dire si ça peut te convenir.

Sinon, si des canards sont fortement désireux de l'avoir, donne leur la priorité.

----------


## scritche

Il y a un L.I.S.T.E ???

----------


## maxtidus10

Bonjour à tous, petite questrion, pour une offre comme celle la : https://www.fanatical.com/fr/pick-an...and-mix-bundle
Je ne peux malheureusement pas choisir plusieurs fois le même produit pour le bundle, mais ce qui m’intéresse c'est le season pass de borderlands Pre-Sequel que je voulais aussi offre à un pote avec qui je vais faire le jeu... Vous ne connaitriez pas une technique de Sioux pour le faire, car c'est dommage au final ça ne m’intéresse pas plus que ça le reste vu que j'ai déjà.

----------


## Anonyme210226

> Moi ce qui m'inquièterait, c'est de voir des VN dans ma liste de suggestions...


Quand on a éclusé pas mal de jeux (je dois être à plus de 6000 vus), on finit par les bas-fonds du catalogue. Et quand en plus, on joue à des merveilles comme Deep Space Waifu, Huniepop, ou Doki doki litterature club, ça donne quelques indications au guide des égouts.

----------


## FB74

> Je t'en propose 10 euros et un coup à boire courant de semaine prochaine. 
> 
> Fait moi un mp pour me dire si ça peut te convenir.
> 
> Sinon, si des canards sont fortement désireux de l'avoir, donne leur la priorité.


10 euros, mais sans boisson ou alors un coca.  ::P: 

On finalisera les détails.  :;):

----------


## Valenco

Ça roule.  :;):

----------


## Anonyme210226

> Ah, et maintenant file moi le lien pour ton jeu, c'est ça l'air vachement bien


Je devrais trouver ça chez mangagamer, mais en attendant, voici ce qui s'en approche :
https://store.steampowered.com/app/1.../Mirror_Maker/

----------


## Baalim

> Je devrais trouver ça chez mangagamer, mais en attendant, voici ce qui s'en approche :
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/1.../Mirror_Maker/


Mirror + workshop ?
Otaku genius  ::lol:: 



*Watchdogs 2 deluxe* à 12.59 € pour les abonnés monthly :
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/w...deluxe-edition

Northgard 10 € vip humble
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/northgard

----------


## Magnarrok

Hitman absolution gratos sur Gamesessions en passant par leur launcher et en jouant 5 min.

Ah et Odyssey moins cher avec le code HAPPYUBI qui passe le jeu à 23,99€ non cumulable avec les ubi points d'après les gens sur dealabs. À voir sur le store ubi du coup.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Certains étaient tentés par un casque Hyper X Cloud Alpha récemment mais avaient loupé la promo, il est de retour à 69€ et des broutilles :
https://www.amazon.fr/HyperX-Cloud-A.../dp/B076GT6XJ9

----------


## pesos

Cool merci !

----------


## Calys

> Mirror + workshop ?
> Otaku genius


Oh bordel  :Facepalm:

----------


## Baalim

Fnac Châtelet

Lego worlds, micromachine world series et moto gp 17 à 4 €

Divinity original sin 2 ps4 à 25€


 Contre toute attente, je viens de dénicher un exemplaire de Pillars 2 qui s'était paumé dans le bac à soldes du Micromania châtelet les halles

----------


## Oldnoobie

Summon *Ruvon* !

----------


## Baalim

> Summon *Ruvon* !


Que dalle,  je garde  :Cigare: 

 Je suggérerais juste de vérifier vos bacs à soldes, sait-on jamais.

----------


## jopopoe

J'ai reçu Mafia III + Season Pass de chez Boulanger, merci *Nanaki* pour le bon plan  :;): 

J'en ai pris un deuxième vu que *Pesos* avait manifesté son intérêt, MP-moi si t'es toujours partant. 6,50 (jeu + moitié des fdp) pour les clés seules, ou je peux carrément t'envoyer la jolie boîte si tu aimes garnir tes étagères.

Sinon je trouverai bien quelqu'un à qui refiler ça  ::P:

----------


## Ruvon

> Summon *Ruvon* !


Merci d'avoir essayé, mais avec un pourri comme lui, c'était sûr qu'il allait le garder 

Spoiler Alert! 


pour le vendre à vil prix sur leboncoin

  :tired:

----------


## pesos

> J'ai reçu Mafia III + Season Pass de chez Boulanger, merci *Nanaki* pour le bon plan 
> 
> J'en ai pris un deuxième vu que *Pesos* avait manifesté son intérêt, MP-moi si t'es toujours partant. 6,50 (jeu + moitié des fdp) pour les clés seules, ou je peux carrément t'envoyer la jolie boîte si tu aimes garnir tes étagères.
> 
> Sinon je trouverai bien quelqu'un à qui refiler ça


 :Manif:

----------


## Flad

C'est quoi le meilleur plan pour le Resident Evil 2 à venir ?

----------


## Gorillaz

Je ne sais pas s'il est souvent en promo, mais le Grim Fandango remastered à 3.5€ sur Gog me fait de l'oeil ... 
Encore jamais joué à ce jeu malgré un amour inconditionnel pour les P&C Lucasart  :Emo:

----------


## Yves Signal

Auchan en physique à 35 euroboules ma petite patate.

----------


## Gorillaz

> C'est quoi le meilleur plan pour le Resident Evil 2 à venir ?


Attendre qu'il soit en solde ?  ::trollface:: 
(En vrai, c'est quand même LE jeu qui m'a fait squatter 1 semaine entière la PS d'un pote, souvenirs souvenirs  :Emo: )

----------


## Flad

> Auchan en physique à 35 euroboules ma petite patate.


Erf, j'ai pas envie d'aller à Stras' exprès pour un jeu :/

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Attendre qu'il soit en solde ? 
> (En vrai, c'est quand même LE jeu qui m'a fait squatter 1 semaine entière la PS d'un pote, souvenirs souvenirs )


Les 3 premiers RE sont parmi mes meilleurs souvenirs sur cette console.

----------


## odji

les bundles du vendredi:


chez indiegala: https://www.indiegala.com/friday-spe...9-steam-bundle (du deja vu, mais qq titres sympa)
chez les fanaticaux: https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/showdown-bundle   (Joggernauts, forced showdown)
chez les bunches: https://www.bunchkeys.com/bunch-keys-bundle-29  ( Hellbreaker  me tente bien.. )

----------


## maxtidus10

> Bonjour à tous, petite questrion, pour une offre comme celle la : https://www.fanatical.com/fr/pick-an...and-mix-bundle
> Je ne peux malheureusement pas choisir plusieurs fois le même produit pour le bundle, mais ce qui m’intéresse c'est le season pass de borderlands Pre-Sequel que je voulais aussi offre à un pote avec qui je vais faire le jeu... Vous ne connaitriez pas une technique de Sioux pour le faire, car c'est dommage au final ça ne m’intéresse pas plus que ça le reste vu que j'ai déjà.


Eventuellement j'y pensais, personne ne serait interessé pour le prendre et faire un échange du coup pour que je me prenne 2 fois le DLC ? Je donne 2 de la liste qui vous interesse contre 1 season pass de borderlands.

----------


## Baalim

> C'est quoi le meilleur plan pour le Resident Evil 2 à venir ?


Truander une offre Amd  ::trollface::

----------


## Flad

> Truander une offre Amd


Oui ben j'échange le bundle fortnite contre une clé RE2 en ce cas, vu que je viens de me prendre une nvidia.

----------


## Baalim

> Oui ben j'échange le bundle fortnite contre une clé RE2 en ce cas, vu que je viens de me prendre une nvidia.


 faudrait voir quelle est la valeur de ton pack parce qu'il y a actuellement une offre amd particulièrement alléchante

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Merci d'avoir essayé, mais avec un pourri comme lui, c'était sûr qu'il allait le garder 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> pour le vendre à vil prix sur leboncoin


Hey psst, J'ai un exemplaire à te vendre pour 25 €  ::ninja::

----------


## Flad

> faudrait voir quelle est la valeur de ton pack parce qu'il y a actuellement une offre amd particulièrement alléchante


Oui je sais, 2 ou 3 jeux selon la carte parmi lesquels RE 2.
Aucune idée de mon bundle j'ai pas encore reçu le code (ni la CG).

----------


## Baalim

> Oui je sais, 2 ou 3 jeux selon la carte parmi lesquels RE 2.
> Aucune idée de mon bundle j'ai pas encore reçu le code (ni la CG).


Avec dmc 5 et the division 2, ça fait un sacré bundle. 
Les gros rats de chez les verts pourraient s'en inspirer si la situation était concurrentielle.

----------


## Graouu

> Avec dmc 5 et the division 2, ça fait un sacré bundle. 
> Les gros rats de chez les verts pourraient s'en inspirer si la situation était concurrentielle.


Ca se revend bien une rx590 parce que rien que pour l'offre c'est tentant je dois dire.

----------


## Stelarc

> Avec dmc 5 et the division 2, ça fait un sacré bundle. 
> Les gros rats de chez les verts pourraient s'en inspirer si la situation était concurrentielle.


Hey oh il y a le bundle Fortnite. ::w00t:: 




> Ca se revend bien une rx590 parce que rien que pour l'offre c'est tentant je dois dire.


La RX 590 c'est entre 250€ et 300€ non ? J'ai acheté une carte graphique le mois dernier, je ne suis plus les prix.

----------


## Baalim

Geometry wars 3 à 2.25€
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/ge...nsions-evolved

Clavier mécanique razer à 87€
https://www.dealabs.com/bons-plans/c...ncieux-1459143

Ce foutu téléphone m'envoie directement sur l'application amazon  :tired:

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Clavier mécanique razer à 87€
> https://www.dealabs.com/bons-plans/c...ncieux-1459143


 ::w00t::

----------


## odji

DIG, semaine 2:
http://www.dailyindiegame.com/site_weeklybundle_2.html

un bundle Curve digital pour 10 balles.
https://www.wingamestore.com/product...igital-Bundle/

----------


## Baalim

Redout est encore soldé partout. Je commence sérieusement à m'inquiéter de le voir apparaître dans le prochain monthly.

----------


## acdctabs

Ce qui est chiant c'est qu'il n'y a jamais de prix pour une upgrade, pour ceux qui l'ont acheté il y a longtemps (me manque 2 dlc).
J'aime pas avoir des "trous" dans le mode carrière car je n'ai pas des DLC sans avoir de "prix de pack" comme certains développeurs le font.
Bref ils font chier mais le jeu est vraiment bien (même si je ne lui ai pas consacré autant de temps qu'il le mérite).

----------


## Baalim

Un JRPG...atypique

https://ackkstudios.itch.io/yiik-a-postmodern-rpg

----------


## Maalak

> Ce qui est chiant c'est qu'il n'y a jamais de prix pour une upgrade, pour ceux qui l'ont acheté il y a longtemps (me manque 2 dlc).
> J'aime pas avoir des "trous" dans le mode carrière car je n'ai pas des DLC sans avoir de "prix de pack" comme certains développeurs le font.
> Bref ils font chier mais le jeu est vraiment bien (même si je ne lui ai pas consacré autant de temps qu'il le mérite).


Les DLC étaient soldés individuellement lors des dernières soldes Steam, à défaut de bundle, çela aurait fait largement l'affaire pour ton cas.

----------


## acdctabs

Ben j'en ai acheté 2 pendant ces soldes justement, pour ça qu'il m'en manque encore 2.
Et non le prix de la "complete" soldée l'autre fois était presque moins cher que les 4 dlc cumulés.

----------


## Baalim

Ni no kuni 2 ps4 à 14.8 € chez Base
https://www.base.com/buy/product/ni-...57d34be1b16fba


A surveiller, un petit jeu de survie en milieu zombie fait par un développeur français:
https://wabby.itch.io/in-the-middle-of-zombies




Spéciale dédicace à mes amis de chez micromania.  :tired: 
Comprenne qui pourra

----------


## Baalim

Les 3 vieux brothers in arms à 5.65 $ chez gog
https://www.gog.com/promo/20190118_l...others_in_arms

----------


## FB74

Vu chez Cultura, un Prey à 9.90 euros.

Une liste ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Valenco

> Vu chez Cultura, un Prey à 9.90 euros.
> 
> Une liste ?


Il y a des jeux pc soldés au Cultura de chez nous ? Je n’ai rien vu quand j’y suis passé hier.  ::huh::

----------


## FB74

> Il y a des jeux pc soldés au Cultura de chez nous ? Je n’ai rien vu quand j’y suis passé hier.


Dans les bacs, dans l'allée à côté des DVD et BR.
Beaucoup de jeux console, quelques jeux PC (mais vraiment "quelques"...).

----------


## Bentic

Dragon Ball FighterZ à €19,99 en version standard, €34,99 en édition Fighterz, et €49,99 en version ultime sur Gamesplanet FR, un peu moins cher en version UK.

Il ne baisse pas énormément, vous pensez que ça vaut le coup à ce prix-là quand on adore Dragon Ball et la baston de chez ArcSys ? (même si c'est un peu simplifié par rapport à leurs habitudes)
Ou vaut mieux encore attendre ?
Une édition particulière à recommander ? On s'en fout des cosmétiques de l'édition ultime ? (même si ça fait chier pour les musiques originales) L'édition fighterz vaut la peine ?

Dispo encore 1 jour, 10h et 30 minutes.
A vos stylos. (et merci  :;):  )

----------


## acdctabs

Comment il est cher ce jeu O_o
Moi qui trouvais les packs de perso pour SF5 chers, là 35€ les 8 persos il se font plaisir quand même (35€ le DLC au prix normal).

----------


## Valenco

> Dans les bacs, dans l'allée à côté des DVD et BR.
> Beaucoup de jeux console, quelques jeux PC (mais vraiment "quelques"...).


Maintenant que tu le dis, c'est vrai que j’ai dû y voir un jeu de rugby.

----------


## Baalim

Earth's dawn à 5.58$
https://www.lbostore.com/game2.php?id=2672

Un test assez parlant
http://www.ztgd.com/earths-dawn-ps4-review/

Far cry à 21.59 € pour les abonnés monthly
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/far-cry-5

Windstone, un open world survival bien louche visuellement gratos aujourd'hui :
https://threshold-seven.itch.io/windstone

----------


## fletch2099

> Vu chez Cultura, un Prey à 9.90 euros.
> 
> Une liste ?


Ha non!!! Pas encore!!!!! Bon d'accord, c'est la promo que je prey fére!

----------


## Baalim

Neptunia VII à 3.25€
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/me...n-neptunia-vii

----------


## FB74

3ème démarque sur les Baalim pour la semaine prochaine !!!  :Vibre:

----------


## Baalim

> 3ème démarque sur les Baalim pour la semaine prochaine !!!


Trop tard, ce produit n'est malheureusement plus disponible.

----------


## Magnarrok

La date de péremption est beaucoup trop dépassé...  :Fouras:

----------


## bbd

> Trop tard, ce produit n'est malheureusement plus disponible.


Dire qu'il était à son lowest !

----------


## Sao

> quand on adore Dragon Ball et la baston de chez ArcSys


Ha mais fonce !  ::o:

----------


## Baalim

La promo qui calme :



Pour ceux qui ne reconnaissent pas la mise en page, c'est Intermarché.
Pour Flad qui ne reconnait pas la console, c'est une switch. Si, si.

----------


## Flad

> Pour Flad qui ne reconnait pas la console, c'est une switch. Si, si.


C'est gentil mais j'ai déjà :-)

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Rhaaah bordel, ne pas craquer  :Boom:

----------


## Flad

> Rhaaah bordel, ne pas craquer


Vas-y fonce, c'est de la bonne !

----------


## FB74

> Rhaaah bordel, ne pas craquer


2 exemplaires par magasin ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> 2 exemplaires par magasin ?


Pour être honnete, je ne suis meme pas sure que l'intermarché à coté de chez moi en ai une seule, c'est plutot petit (pas minuscule, mais ils ont pas de rayon jeux video par exemple). Ce qui est bien, ca va m'empecher l'achat compulsif.

----------


## Flad

> Pour être honnete, je ne suis meme pas sure que l'intermarché à coté de chez moi en ai une seule, c'est plutot petit (pas minuscule, mais ils ont pas de rayon jeux video par exemple). Ce qui est bien, ca va m'empecher l'achat compulsif.


Tu devrais qd même tenter le coup  ::trollface::

----------


## Rouxbarbe

J'ai trouvé mieux à 92€ en version rouge et noir : http://cpc.cx/nJ1  :Cigare:

----------


## Magnarrok

> J'ai trouvé mieux à 92€ en version rouge et noir : http://cpc.cx/nJ1


T'aurais la même en édition spéciale Zelda ?

----------


## SeigneurAo

> J'ai trouvé mieux à 92€ en version rouge et noir : http://cpc.cx/nJ1


Pour exiler ta peur ?

[Edit] Grilled

----------


## Hilikkus

Qu'est ce que je vois ? Des offres de consoles sur un thread réservé au PC ? Vivement un fil des bons plans sans flood  :Cell: 

Pour vous ramener dans le droit chemin:

*Firewatch* à 4.99 € sur Gog , son plus bas historique. Et plein d'autres vieilleries jeux sympa sur Gog

----------


## Flad

Merci Saint Hilikkus (prestus) de nous remettre dans le droit chemin et de nous éloigner de l'obscurantisme tentatoire Baalimien.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Rhaaah bordel, ne pas craquer


Salut, 

C'est bien, la Switch. Vraiment.  ::siffle::

----------


## Ruvon

> Rhaaah bordel, ne pas craquer


Salut,

Pour te donner une idée du niveau de déchéance qui t'attend si tu craques : la Switch, Gordor y joue  ::siffle::

----------


## FB74

Manquerait plus une promo groupée Switch + LEGO et EvilBlackMouton s'endette sur 20 ans.  ::trollface::

----------


## Baalim

Quand on aime, on oublie que la réalisation est complètement pétée ... Dmc collection à 13.5€ avec le code wintermadness.

https://www.voidu.com/en/devil-may-c...collection-row

Pendant ce temps, le remake de RE2 est à 35€ chez auchan  ::siffle:: 


On n'en a pas parlé mais le bon megamanlike 20XX est à 6.74€ chez humble (tarif abonnés)

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/20xx

----------


## Flad

> Pendant ce temps, le remake de RE2 est à 35€ chez auchan


Enfin un bon plan dans ton torrent de boue habituel  ::ninja:: 
Préco faite !

----------


## Gordor

> Salut,
> 
> Pour te donner une idée du niveau de déchéance qui t'attend si tu craques : la Switch, Gordor y joue


Je dirais même plus, sa vie n’est plus qu’organisation autour de la switch !
Ha merde on parle de moi.

----------


## Enguerrand

Deluxe Mystery Game sur Fanatical:
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/deluxe-mystery-game

Soit une clé "Top AAA & Indie games" pour 4,25€. Craquerez-vous ?

Bon j'ai craqué, et j'ai eu Witch it, un petit jeu multi en Early Access (ça fait beaucoup) à 15€ sur Steam. Je ne connaissais pas, mais ça a l'air mignon et les avis sont plutôt enthousiastes.

----------


## FB74

Des livres pour Daft Baalim Punk:
https://www.humblebundle.com/books/computer-music-books

----------


## Maalak

> Deluxe Mystery Game sur Fanatical:
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/deluxe-mystery-game
> 
> Soit une clé "Top AAA & Indie games" pour 4,25€. Craquerez-vous ?
> 
> Bon j'ai craqué, et j'ai eu Witch it, un petit jeu multi en Early Access (ça fait beaucoup) à 15€ sur Steam. Je ne connaissais pas, mais ça a l'air mignon et les avis sont plutôt enthousiastes.


J'aime bien la façon dont ils mettent côte à côte des jeux AAA avec des jeux Indés, comme si ces produits avaient la même valeur (enfin, ils auront été payés la même somme l'un que l'autre, c'est sûr)  ::):

----------


## Baalim

Pikuniku gratos sur twitch prime
https://www.twitch.tv/prime

----------


## aggelon

> Deluxe Mystery Game sur Fanatical:
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/deluxe-mystery-game
> 
> Soit une clé "Top AAA & Indie games" pour 4,25€. Craquerez-vous ?
> 
> Bon j'ai craqué, et j'ai eu Witch it, un petit jeu multi en Early Access (ça fait beaucoup) à 15€ sur Steam. Je ne connaissais pas, mais ça a l'air mignon et les avis sont plutôt enthousiastes.


A priori, il y a du PUBG...

----------


## Mastaba

> Merci Saint Hilikkus (prestus) de nous remettre dans le droit chemin et de nous éloigner de l'obscurantisme tentatoire Baalimien.


Y a une promo sur des Lynx?

----------


## Baalim

> Pikuniku gratos sur twitch prime
> https://www.twitch.tv/prime


 Pour ceux qui, comme moi, ignoraient tout du jeu (édité par devolver)

https://store.steampowered.com/app/572890/Pikuniku/

----------


## Yoryze

> Envoyé par Baalim
> 
> 
> le remake de RE2 est à 35€ chez auchan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> ...


Incitation au piratage.  :Cell:

----------


## Baalim

Ouais ! 
En taule, le Flad !  :Boom: 

Grim Dawn 4.49 €
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/grim-dawn

----------


## cooly08

Spend your weekend getting retro with Elite 1984! Download it for PC and Mac, free on the Frontier Store! https://www.frontierstore.net/games/...elite1984.html pbs.twimg.com/media/DxWXd8WXQAEAMm5.jpg

----------


## Bentic

> Ha mais fonce !


C'est fait. Je n'ai pas hésité longtemps  ::):

----------


## neophus

> Ouais ! 
> En taule, le Flad ! 
> 
> Grim Dawn 4.49 €
> https://www.humblebundle.com/store/grim-dawn


Acheté pour un pote à ce prix là c'est juste génial pour un aussi bon jeu merci

----------


## moutaine

> Spend your weekend getting retro with Elite 1984! Download it for PC and Mac, free on the Frontier Store! https://www.frontierstore.net/games/...elite1984.html pbs.twimg.com/media/DxWXd8WXQAEAMm5.jpg


Je ne sais pas si c'est parce que je possède Elite dangerous, mais il a toujours été gratuit chez moi.

----------


## Flad

> Ouais ! 
> En taule, le Flad !


Même la bas ils veulent plus de moi  :Emo:

----------


## RUPPY

> Ouais ! 
> En taule, le Flad ! 
> 
> Grim Dawn 4.49 €
> https://www.humblebundle.com/store/grim-dawn


A ce prix là, vous devez l'acheter  :Cell:

----------


## pesos

*Metro Exodus* est en préco à 35€ chez Auchan.

Le moins cher que j'ai vu, démat' compris.

----------


## Nanaki

> *Metro Exodus* est en préco à 35€ chez Auchan.
> 
> Le moins cher que j'ai vu, démat' compris.


 ::wub:: 
Merci.

----------


## Maalak

> Je ne sais pas si c'est parce que je possède Elite dangerous, mais il a toujours été gratuit chez moi.


Ca fait même depuis un grand nombre d'années qu'il est passé en Freeware pour autant que je me rappelle.

----------


## Baalim

> Ca fait même depuis un grand nombre d'années qu'il est passé en Freeware pour autant que je me rappelle.


C'est ça qui est un brin étrange.
Pour Ian Bell, il est passé en freeware tandis que David Braben considère qu'il possède désormais tous les droits sur Elite.

J'imagine que la gratuité porte sur certaines versions du jeu tandis que les droits portent essentiellement sur la marque.
http://www.elitehomepage.org/faq.htm#A1

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elite_...game)#Versions




> Non-Acorn versions were each first published by Firebird and Imagineer. Subsequently, Frontier Developments has claimed the game to be a "Game by Frontier",[1] to be part of its own back catalogue[17] and all the rights to the game to have been owned by David Braben.[18]

----------


## Evets

> *Metro Exodus* est en préco à 35€ chez Auchan.
> 
> Le moins cher que j'ai vu, démat' compris.


Si qqun y passe pdt la promo et prend malencontreusement 2 exemplaires, pour rendre service je veux bien lui racheter la clef en double via Paypal, pas besoin de la boite  ::ninja::

----------


## schouffy

> Si qqun y passe pdt la promo et prend malencontreusement 2 exemplaires, pour rendre service je veux bien lui racheter la clef en double via Paypal, pas besoin de la boite


Pareil ça m'intéresse mais j'ai pas d'Auchan à proximité. C'est pas juste un code envoyé par mail ?

EDIT: OK c'est cool on peut faire livrer en point relais.

----------


## Evets

La boite avec uniquement le code Steam dedans je présume. J'ai voulu la faire livrer en Belgique, mais Auchan refuse  ::cry::

----------


## schouffy

Tu veux que je t'en prenne un du coup ?

----------


## Evets

Ah c'est sûr qu'à ce prix-là, je ne dis pas non  ::lol::  On continue en mp.

----------


## schouffy

No need, je te l'ai pris, tu me fileras les sous par PP quand je t'enverrai la clé.

----------


## Evets

Mille mercis !  :Prey:

----------


## Yves Signal

Notez la livraison en point relais gratuite, perso je fonctionne toujours comme ça  :;):

----------


## pesos

Je suis un peu deg quand même, ce matin il y avait l'édition avec le season pass et tout pour 50 balles mais c'est parti super vite  :tired:

----------


## Stelarc

Tant mieux comme ça tu ne les encourages pas à coup de préco de moutons et de season pass de chiotte. PUTAIN. :Angry:  :Coco:

----------


## barbarian_bros

> Spend your weekend getting retro with Elite 1984! Download it for PC and Mac, free on the Frontier Store! https://www.frontierstore.net/games/...elite1984.html pbs.twimg.com/media/DxWXd8WXQAEAMm5.jpg


Toutes les versions du premier Elite (BBC Micro, Atari ST, C64 etc...), y compris des prototypes de portages jamais sortis sont disponibles gratuitement depuis 20 ans sur le site de Ian Bell (le co-créateur d'Elite) : http://www.elitehomepage.org/game.htm (attention, ceux qui ont grandi avec l'internet 2.0 vont avoir les yeux qui piquent, c'est du webdesign  "fin des 90's"

Il y a eu une guerre entre Bell et Braben à la sortie de 'Frontier First Encouters' : 
Bell n'a quasiment pas participé à Frontier Elite II (quelques algorithmes) mais a demandé 10% des bénéfices au nom du code, des noms, concepts et modèles 3D issus du 1er Elite. 
Il a aussi autorisé Braben a sortir des extensions pour Frontier Elite II sans royalties (considérant que de telles extensions augmenteraient les ventes du jeu de base et que leur contenu serait inédit).
Il a aussi cédé les droits pour les futures suites car à l'époque le projet de Braben était de sortir plusieurs extension, et qu'un futur Elite ne sortirait qu'à long terme et serait un nouveau concept.

A l'époque First Encouters devait être une extension de Frontier Elite II (annoncé dès 1994).
Sauf que Braben a vite transformé l'extension First Encouters en 'véritable suite' (même moteur à peine amélioré, mais nouvelles missions et zones à explorer), sur laquelle Bell n'a donc rien touché et qui venait remplacer Frontier Elite II dont les ventes (et donc les royalties de Bell) se sont effondrées.

Une interview de Bell en 1995 à propos de ce deal (question 8) : http://www.elitehomepage.org/archive/b5081501.htm

La version de Braben  dans cette FAQ de 1999 (question 6) : http://www.elitehomepage.org/archive/b9101100.htm


Suite à leur différend, Bell a mis toutes les versions du 1er Elite sur son site. Braben a fait fermer le site en septembre 1999, mais finalement il a dit que ça ne le dérangeait pas que ces fichiers soient disponibles. Le site a rouvert en novembre 1999.

----------


## Wolverine

*Heroes of Hammerwatch* chez chrono.gg à 8$ (1x), 15$ (2x) ou 25$ (4x) (et toujours pas de coop local)

----------


## FB74

*Caffeine Bundle:*
https://www.humblebundle.com/games/caffeine-bundle

A part le dernier palier...  :tired: 

(Ou le 2nd pour les intéressés).

----------


## cooly08

Bha purée. Je suis vraiment mauvais concernant les bons plans.  :tired:

----------


## Baalim

> *Caffeine Bundle:*
> https://www.humblebundle.com/games/caffeine-bundle
> 
> A part le dernier palier... 
> 
> (Ou le 2nd pour les intéressés).


V'la cohérence. On croirait un bundle indie gala.
 Cela dit, le premier palier est tout à fait recommandable pour 1$

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Bha purée. Je suis vraiment mauvais concernant les bons plans.


 En même temps, Braben fait tout pour entretenir le doute.
 je me rappelle également avoir reçu le jeu en cadeau lorsque j'ai acheté elite dangerous.

----------


## Kaede

EDIT : effacé ma question, j'ai la réponse : je suis faible, j'ai pris le dernier palier.

----------


## Diwydiant

*This War of Mine* doit du coup être à son lowest, non ?

----------


## Maalak

Moi j'ai rien.
Du coup, je me dis que c'est un bon plan vu le prix, mais d'un autre côté, je ne prends presque plus le temps de jouer depuis trop longtemps, donc ça pourrait être considéré comme gâché.  ::sad::

----------


## odji

preco sur https://groupees.com/adventure2

possibilité d'avoir:
https://store.steampowered.com/app/4...Shadow_Engine/
https://store.steampowered.com/app/3...e_Warriorlock/
https://markosia.com/2018/09/10/abra...glory-out-now/

----------


## Anonyme210226

Je crois que c'est le premier humble bundle qui suscite enfin un semblant d'intérêt depuis un an au moins. Les jeux du BTA et au-delà ne sont pas sortis du fin fond du catalogue "hidden gem mais c'est pour se donner bonne conscience qu'on dit ça" de Steam.

----------


## Baalim

Yakuza kiwami, préco deluxe à 15€ avec le.code wintermadness

https://www.voidu.com/en/yakuza-kiwami-deluxe-edition

----------


## FB74

Y'a que Tyranny  (aussi connu sous le nom de "_The Baalim Experiment_") qui m'intéresse...  :Emo:

----------


## FB74

The Fan, gratuit:
https://freebies.indiegala.com/the-fan

Ca a l'air glauque (+ 16 ans).  :tired:

----------


## Cuchulainn666

Jalopy à 3,12 son lowest d'apres ITAD. 
https://store.steampowered.com/app/4...ng_Indie_Game/

----------


## rogercoincoin

c'est rigolo Jalopy ? Je pose la question
 ... nan mais parce que.... voila.. dans ma benz....

----------


## talouche

Soldes spéciales jeux de cartes sur steam:

⚔️ Les joueurs de Regency/Shadowhand reçoivent un coupon de 35% sur *Cultist Simulator*
️ les joueurs de Cultist Simulator reçoivent 60% sur *Shadowhand* / 66% sur *Regency Solitaire*

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Soldes spéciales jeux de cartes sur steam:

⚔️ Les joueurs de Regency/Shadowhand reçoivent un coupon de 35% sur *Cultist Simulator*
?️ les joueurs de Cultist Simulator reçoivent 60% sur *Shadowhand* / 66% sur *Regency Solitaire*

----------


## cooly08

> En même temps, Braben fait tout pour entretenir le doute.
>  je me rappelle également avoir reçu le jeu en cadeau lorsque j'ai acheté elite dangerous.


Wé, effectivement, ça me dit vaguement quelque chose.

----------


## Cuchulainn666

> c'est rigolo Jalopy ? Je pose la question
>  ... nan mais parce que.... voila.. dans ma benz....
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y4uOM7s38XA


Ça serait plutôt dans ma trabant !  ::):

----------


## Baalim

Retour de ME andromeda à 8€
https://www.origin.com/fra/fr-fr/sto...omeda%e2%80%8b

Le premier contact avec pikuniku m'avait fait bonne impression (en plus du troll subodoré vis à vis d'Amazon), le test de GK confirme :
https://www.gamekult.com/jeux/pikuni...6605/test.html

Je vous recommande de le récupérer chez twitch

----------


## Anonyme210226

> c'est rigolo Jalopy ? Je pose la question
>  ... nan mais parce que.... voila.. dans ma benz....
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y4uOM7s38XA


Les avis tendent à dire que le jeu est sorti non fini et que le dév le met pas à jour. Prudence donc.

----------


## Baalim

Vu à la Fnac des Ternes : the crew 2 ps4 ou x360 à 20€

Elex ps4 à 15 €
https://www.amazon.fr/THQNordic-2420...dp/B01GTL4Z1S/
Onrush ps4 12.83
https://www.amazon.fr/Codemasters-On...dp/B0784TZSVX/

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> c'est rigolo Jalopy ? Je pose la question
>  ... nan mais parce que.... voila.. dans ma benz....


C'est pas franchement foufou et j'ai eu quelques bugs. Déçu par l'expérience au final, je m'attendais à un poil plus de "scénario" en plus de l'ambiance très soviétique.

----------


## Herr Peter

> Les avis tendent à dire que le jeu est sorti non fini et que le dév le met pas à jour. Prudence donc.


Pour *Jalopy*, le dev n'a pas laissé tomber le jeu, il va d'ailleurs changer de moteur (3D, pas de la bagnole...) et c'est donc pour cette raison qu'il n'y plus fait de mise à jour. J'espère qu'au final le jeu sera moins buggé, parce que je dois bien avouer qu'il me fait de l’œil depuis pas mal de temps.

----------


## Magnarrok

Distraint gratos sur GOG  ::):

----------


## Baalim

Indie gala hump day bundle #666

Avec wings of vi, deep sixed et Shadween.
https://store.steampowered.com/app/318530/Wings_of_Vi/
https://store.steampowered.com/app/591000/Deep_Sixed/
https://store.steampowered.com/app/425210/Shadwen/

https://www.indiegala.com/indiegala-...8-steam-bundle

----------


## Oldnoobie

Jalopy je l'ai acheté sans encore y jouer mais je soupçonne le concept intéressant 5 minutes avant désinstall.

----------


## Cuchulainn666

> C'est pas franchement foufou et j'ai eu quelques bugs. Déçu par l'expérience au final, je m'attendais à un poil plus de "scénario" en plus de l'ambiance très soviétique.


Mince le jeu m'intéressait un petit peu ... Après est ce que tu dirais qu'il vaut quand même ces trois euros ?

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Mince le jeu m'intéressait un petit peu ... Après est ce que tu dirais qu'il vaut quand même ces trois euros ?


A mon avis pour l'instant non, autant utiliser ton temps à autre chose. Il faudra me reposer la question quand le "gros" patch sera sorti mais je ne pense pas qu'un miracle se produise... Et la promo sera passée  ::P: 

Tu peux toujours lire l'article de Canard PC pour te (re)faire une idée : https://www.canardpc.com/380/que-gra...-croque-jalopy

----------


## Orkestra

Question sans bon plan, mais je ne sais pas où la poser autrement : est-ce que sur le Humble Store en France, les prix sont en euros ?

----------


## Jughurta

Oui contrairement aux bundles.

----------


## Baalim

Jolie promo sur iconoclast (12$)
https://www.chrono.gg/?utm_source=si...gn=iconoclasts

----------


## bichoco

J'ai une question aussi sur les bundles d'humble store: certains jeux sont indiqués DRM free dans leur fiche détaillée (quand on cherche le jeu directement dans le store) mais dans le bundle uniquement la version steam est indiquée. Est ce qu'un humble vend 2 versions différentes (enfin pas de version drm free) suivant si on prend le jeu en bundle ou pas?

----------


## Baalim

Tu as un exemple précis en tête ?

----------


## bichoco

Oui le bundle caffeine, shadow tactics par exemple, ou pillars of the earth.

----------


## JulLeBarge

Reaper Bundle sur Fanatical avec de bons jeux je trouve pour *5,29€*:

Immortal RedneckPayday 2Homeworld Remastered CollectionTales from Candlekeep: Tomb of AnnihilationSubterraneusRenowned Explorers: International SocietyJalopyHoverFigmentDungeon Rats

----------


## Baalim

Au moins, c'est réglé pour Jalopy

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Oui le bundle caffeine, shadow tactics par exemple, ou pillars of the earth.


Après vérification, pillars ne disposait pas non plus d'une version drm free dans le humble june 2018-bundle

----------


## bichoco

Ok merci pour l'info!

----------


## Graouu

Dites les spécialistes de Barter, j'ai des offres un peu trop alléchantes avec Catherine et le dernier bard's tale, je me méfie un peu l'origine des clés n'étant pas communiqués.... Y a eut un truc chelou avec ces jeux ? Et d'un coup tout le monde veut sniper 4 et a hat in time.....

----------


## Baalim

Ils échangent Catherine contre quoi ?

----------


## Graouu

https://barter.vg/u/16ec/o/2548593/

Cela me semble très chelou...

----------


## Galgu

> https://barter.vg/u/16ec/o/2548593/
> 
> Cela me semble très chelou...


Effectivement c'est très déséquilibré...

----------


## cooly08

> Reaper Bundle sur Fanatical avec de bons jeux je trouve pour *5,29€*:
> 
> Immortal RedneckPayday 2Homeworld Remastered CollectionTales from Candlekeep: Tomb of AnnihilationSubterraneusRenowned Explorers: International SocietyJalopyHoverFigmentDungeon Rats


Ha pas mal. Merci.  ::): 
J'ai Homeworld Remastered Collection et Payday 2 en rabe pour qui veut.

----------


## Diwydiant

Jamais testé, PayDay2... Mais j'ai peur que la montagne de dlc soit contraignante pour profiter pleinement du jeu  :tired:

----------


## cooly08

Si tu veux la clé je te l'envoie.

----------


## Diwydiant

Je n'aurai pas vraiment le temps de m'y plonger comme il se doit, mais c'est adorable de proposer  :;):

----------


## KaiN34

> Moi j'ai rien.
> Du coup, je me dis que c'est un bon plan vu le prix, mais d'un autre côté, je ne prends presque plus le temps de jouer depuis trop longtemps, donc ça pourrait être considéré comme gâché.


Y a *Shadow Tactics: Blades of the Shogun*, tu peux pas te tromper c'est d'la bombe bb.  ::wub:: 




> Indie gala hump day bundle #666
> 
> Avec wings of vi, deep sixed et Shadween.
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/318530/Wings_of_Vi/
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/591000/Deep_Sixed/
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/425210/Shadwen/
> 
> https://www.indiegala.com/indiegala-...8-steam-bundle


Si par miracle quelqu'un aurait un *Wings of Vi* de rab après ce bundle ça m’intéresse.  :Emo:

----------


## cooly08

> Je n'aurai pas vraiment le temps de m'y plonger comme il se doit, mais c'est adorable de proposer


Ok.  ::):

----------


## Maalak

> Y a *Shadow Tactics: Blades of the Shogun*, tu peux pas te tromper c'est d'la bombe bb.


Wé, et surtout Tyranny en fait, du coup, j'ai craqué.  :Emo: 

J'y ai même ajouté en prime The Witcher 3 goty à seulement 15 euroboules sur GoG.

----------


## FB74

> Wé, et surtout Tyranny en fait, du coup, j'ai craqué. 
> 
> J'y ai même ajouté en prime The Witcher 3 goty à seulement 15 euroboules sur GoG.


Quand certains vont recevoir leur paye avec le prélèvement à la source, faudra penser à bouffer des pâtes...  :Tap:

----------


## acdctabs

Je ne paie pas d'impôts !
Je mange déjà des pâtes !

----------


## S0da

> Ha pas mal. Merci. 
> J'ai Homeworld Remastered Collection et Payday 2 en rabe pour qui veut.


Merci beaucoup pour les nuées de piou-pious dans l'espace  :;):

----------


## Cuchulainn666

> A mon avis pour l'instant non, autant utiliser ton temps à autre chose. Il faudra me reposer la question quand le "gros" patch sera sorti mais je ne pense pas qu'un miracle se produise... Et la promo sera passée 
> 
> Tu peux toujours lire l'article de Canard PC pour te (re)faire une idée : https://www.canardpc.com/380/que-gra...-croque-jalopy


Merci pour le conseil ! Je vais eviter d'alourdir mon backlog du coup  ::):

----------


## cooly08

> Merci beaucoup pour les nuées de piou-pious dans l'espace


Je t'en prie.

----------


## Magnarrok

> Merci beaucoup pour les nuées de piou-pious dans l'espace


Cette musique ! Ce jeu !



 ::wub::

----------


## banditbandit

> Merci pour le conseil ! Je vais eviter d'alourdir mon backlog du coup


Vous m'intriguiez avec votre Jalopy, j'ai d'abord cru à un concours hippique  :;):  , ça a l'air bien plus intéressant je vais suivre le jeu de près.



Sinon à l'occasion des Winter Sales DESYNC et Teslagrad offerts chez Humble Bundle pour tout achat à partir de 15 $.

----------


## Streght

C'est terrible parce que Jalopy était bien en Early Access (je l'ai poncé il y a 2 ans, je n'ai eu que 2-3 bugs non bloquants) mais à force de rajouter des features ça a cassé le jeu. Mais c'est tout de même une ambiance et un gameplay unique. C'est comme Euro Truck, tu ne sais pas exactement pourquoi tu y joues, c'est juste reposant.

Le port sur une version récente de Unity est en cours (le jeu a été fait sur une vieille version), cela devrait peut-être permettre de résoudre certains bugs. Vous pouvez suivre les pérégrinations du dev ICI si jamais.

----------


## Mastaba

> Merci beaucoup pour les nuées de piou-pious dans l'espace


Oublie pas le mod complex!

----------


## FB74

_"Je me présente, je m'appelle Baalim.
Je voudrais bien fourguer mes clés Steam, me faire du blé...
Être beau, gagner de l'argent.
Et surtout escroquer les gens.
Mais pour tout ça, il faudrait que je poste des bons plans..."_

 :Drum:

----------


## Magnarrok

_Daniel Baalivoine_

----------


## cooly08

:^_^:

----------


## barbarian_bros

Rappel : c'est demain le prélèvement pour le Monthly...
Pensez à mettre en pause si Yakuza 0 ne vous tente pas.

----------


## Baalim

MGS Survive (à une grosse daube), ps4, en destockage à 5 € dans les micromania.

https://www.micromania.fr/metal-gear-survive-83390.html

*Shadow of tomb raider* à 22.20 € chez Green man gaming pour les vip (cherchez pas)
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games...omb-raider-pc/

----------


## Yves Signal

Je crois que justement c'est pas si horrible Survive, je me suis même tâté à le prendre l'autre jour.

----------


## odji

le jeu offert sur epic games:
https://www.epicgames.com/store/fr/p...ty-pack-1/home

et surtout Axiom verge dans 15 jours!

sinon, gogo et otaku c est fini: https://twitter.com/MellowOnline1/st...787866114?s=03

----------


## Baalim

> le jeu offert sur epic games:
> https://www.epicgames.com/store/fr/p...ty-pack-1/home
> 
> et surtout Axiom verge dans 15 jours!
> 
> sinon, gogo et otaku c est fini: https://twitter.com/MellowOnline1/st...787866114?s=03




Date de cessation des paiements.... 1er janvier 2018.
Je comprends mieux la révocation d'un certain nombre de clés.
https://www.bodacc.fr/annonce/detail.../20190012/1116


Il a l'air bien gratiné, le chrono.gg du jour  ::wacko:: 

https://store.steampowered.com/app/3...chool_Musical/

----------


## Nanaki

Deponia: The Complete Journey gratuit chez Humble

----------


## Baalim

Sea of thieves en promo à 35 €.
Je ne sais pas trop ce qui peut justifier un tarif aussi Premium mais soit.

https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/p/se...s/9p2n57mc619k

----------


## aggelon

> Deponia: The Complete Journey gratuit chez Humble


Saint-Cloud l'Egyptien  :;):

----------


## odji

bab49 chez groupees:  https://groupees.com/bab49

qq titres possibles:
https://store.steampowered.com/app/9...ader_Cold_War/
https://store.steampowered.com/app/8...s_of_the_Past/
https://store.steampowered.com/app/8..._of_Criminals/

----------


## toufmag

Je trouve qu'ils s'amusent toujours à planquer la façon de pauser son abonnement sur Humble !!  ::(:

----------


## Bentic

Dites, sur IndieGala, on peut compléter un achat de bundle avec un second payement ?
J'ai pris le bundle avec Shadwen à $3.99, mais je n'avais pas fait attention que le compteur avait atteint zéro, du coup j'ai fait l'achat, mais je n'ai que le palier à $1...
Je peux ajouter $0.50 pour débloquer le reste, ou je m'ai fait eu ?

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Je trouve qu'ils s'amusent toujours à planquer la façon de pauser son abonnement sur Humble !!


C'est pourtant le premier bouton de l'onglet Settings  ::P:

----------


## acdctabs

> Dites, sur IndieGala, on peut compléter un achat de bundle avec un second payement ?
> J'ai pris le bundle avec Shadwen à $3.99, mais je n'avais pas fait attention que le compteur avait atteint zéro, du coup j'ai fait l'achat, mais je n'ai que le palier à $1...
> Je peux ajouter $0.50 pour débloquer le reste, ou je m'ai fait eu ?


Tu peux rajouter.

----------


## Bentic

> Tu peux rajouter.


 ::unsure:: 
La différence avec le prix actuel est de $0.50, donc c'est ce que j'ai mis sur la page.
Il m'indiquait les avertissements habituels pour les prix d'achat, et effectivement, quand j'essaye de payer:



> Paying less than USD1.0 for this bundle will not give you anything. Please try again paying at least the minimum price. Thank you.


J'ai également regardé dans les achats sur la page de mon compte, mais je n'ai pas vu une possibilité d'ajouter...

Est-ce que tu aurais plus d'infos sur la marche à suivre ? (bon sinon, j'ai 19 jours pour les contacter, mais quand même...  ::(:  )

----------


## Taï Lolo

> le jeu offert sur epic games:
> https://www.epicgames.com/store/fr/p...ty-pack-1/home



Epic fail  ::ninja::

----------


## fletch2099

GTA V  -58% 12,50€

https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/gran...ar-key--2625-1

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Razer aussi vend des jeux, et plein de promos actuellement : 

https://fr.gamestore.razer.com/lp/ra...clusives#games

Par exemple à 5 € on trouve les batman, mad max...

Alors je sais bien qu'on va se foutre de ma gueule vu qu'il reste que 10h visiblement.   :^_^: 
Mais j'ignorais qu'ils avaient un store, vous en parlez jamais, et je viens juste de recevoir ce matin un email avec 5€ de réduction, je découvre donc tout juste le bazar.

----------


## Magnarrok

T'es large on est au-delà des 27 minutes...

----------


## FB74

Y'a un *Erotic Escapades Bundle* sur IndieGala, mais je ne mets pas le lien (+18)....  ::ninja:: 

Soit c'est pour Baalim, soit il les a déjà...  ::P:

----------


## FB74

Chez *Fanatical*:

*Raining Bullet Bundle* à 2.65 euros
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...bullets-bundle

En deal 24h00, *Mortal Kombat XL* à 7.99 euros:
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/mortal-kombat-xl

----------


## Gloppy

> Y'a un *Erotic Escapades Bundle* sur IndieGala, mais je ne mets pas le lien (+18).... 
> Soit c'est pour Baalim, soit il les a déjà...


Assez fan de l'image d'illustration pour "Orc Castle" qui éveille la curiosité du joueur amateur de fantasy en ne présentant ni orc, ni château...

----------


## odji

ok, les jeux videos c'est pour les enfultes, mais encore un bundle de p0rn chez groupees:
https://groupees.com/naughty2

----------


## Catel

*Endless Space gratuit sur Games2Gether*

----------


## FB74

> Assez fan de l'image d'illustration pour "Orc Castle" qui éveille la curiosité du joueur amateur de fantasy en ne présentant ni orc, ni château...


Si tu mets Baalim en illustration, ça compte pour un gros cochon.  ::ninja::

----------


## bbd

Kathy Rain pour 7500 coins chez chrono.gg (et c'est vachement bien)

----------


## barbarian_bros

> *Endless Space gratuit sur Games2Gether*


A condition de 'linker' ton compte Steam à ton compte Games2Gather.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Kathy Rain pour 7500 coins chez chrono.gg (et c'est vachement bien)


Merci j'ai pris :-)

----------


## Kaede

> Chez *Fanatical*:
> 
> *Raining Bullet Bundle* à 2.65 euros
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...bullets-bundle


C'a l'air d'un très bon bundle pour qui aime les shmups. J'essayerai de faire un retour vite fait sur Tenta Shooter et Maidens of a Hollow Dream (Sora, c'est Orange_Juice, c'est un peu plus connu je crois).

----------


## Franky Mikey

> A condition de 'linker' ton compte Steam à ton compte Games2Gather.


C'est vrai. Sinon c'est 1,99€, du vol.  :Cell: 

Et Endless Space 2 est à 13,60 sur Steam/Humble, pas le plus bas historique mais -66% quand même. Si vous vous tâtez, ça vaut carrément le coup.  ::):

----------


## Bentic

Hello, je réitère ma question:
Est-ce que vous savez si et comment on peut ajouter un montant au montant précédemment payé pour un bundle sur IndieGala ?
J'ai payé quand c'était le prix réduit, mais le compteur était déjà arrivé à zéro sans que je le remarque, donc je n'ai pas eu les jeux du deuxième palier.
Je n'ai pas trouvé où ajouter la différence pour les débloquer sans devoir racheter le bundle complet  ::(:

----------


## odji

> Hello, je réitère ma question:
> Est-ce que vous savez si et comment on peut ajouter un montant au montant précédemment payé pour un bundle sur IndieGala ?
> J'ai payé quand c'était le prix réduit, mais le compteur était déjà arrivé à zéro sans que je le remarque, donc je n'ai pas eu les jeux du deuxième palier.
> Je n'ai pas trouvé où ajouter la différence pour les débloquer sans devoir racheter le bundle complet



I paid below average. Can I upgrade my purchase?

Yes, to unlock/upgrade your purchase you must do another transaction on your personal account. This means you must do another transaction from your profile using the same email address and WITHOUT checking the “Is it a gift?” checkbox.

Gift transactions don’t upgrade your personal account.

http://docs.indiegala.com/support/ge...de-my-purchase

----------


## Sangoon

> Kathy Rain pour 7500 coins chez chrono.gg (et c'est vachement bien)


Et pour ceux qui n'ont pas les coins, il est également à 2,69eur sur gog.

----------


## Kaede

> C'a l'air d'un très bon bundle pour qui aime les shmups. J'essayerai de faire un retour vite fait sur Tenta Shooter et Maidens of a Hollow Dream (Sora, c'est Orange_Juice, c'est un peu plus connu je crois).


Et donc, j'ai testé les deux rapido.
- Maidens of the Hollow Dream est parfois légèrement bordélique (écran très chargé), fait un peu "brouillon / bourrin" - mais pas plus qu'un Astebreed. Le système de jeu est simple à prendre en main (2 personnages, on switche à tout moment, on entâme les perso avec une, ou les achève avec l'autre, tout ceci pour faire de l'XP et charger des super-attaques). Efficace. Les boss sont cool. C'est un peu moche, même si on a vu bien pire. Même remarque pour la musique. Des fonctionnalités supplémentaires (plusieurs modes de difficultés, leaderboards...). L'à priori négatif qu'on peut avoir du fait des apparences racoleuses est compensé par un peu d'humour (dialogues rapides avant les bosses) de pas trop mauvais goût (enfin perso ça passe...). Pas dégueu du tout, donc.
- Tenta Shooter m'a plus impressionné. L'auteur doit être très fan des Psikyo, ça y fait penser aussi bien au niveau du style graphique (plein de petits éléments) que du gameplay (boulettes très rapides). Je n'ai vu aucun élément coquin quand j'ai joué, il doit falloir remplir certaines conditions particulières (edit : je confirme, c'est toggle-able, bon point, et c'est + que coquin, vous êtes prévenus). Pas de leaderboards. Assez difficile, difficulté croissante et bien dosée. La palette de couleur est un peu terne mais comme je le disais, c'est _très_ soigné et superbement réalisé dans son genre.

Verdict : si vous n'êtes pas hermétique au genre, achetez !  :Vibre:

----------


## Baalim

> Verdict : si vous n'êtes pas hermétique au genre, achetez !


Déja fait  :Cigare: 
Reste plus qu'à les lancer.

Des soldes chez frontier :
https://www.frontierstore.net/eur/ga...-25-sale.html/

----------


## Bentic

> I paid below average. Can I upgrade my purchase?
> 
> Yes, to unlock/upgrade your purchase you must do another transaction on your personal account. This means you must do another transaction from your profile using the same email address and WITHOUT checking the “Is it a gift?” checkbox.


Ben oui, mais comment on fait une transaction "depuis son profil" ?
S'ils veulent dire en étant connecté, sur la page du bundle, il y a une case à cocher si on a déjà acheté le bundle, mais ça ne précise pas vraiment qu'on veut faire un ajout.


Et si je veux quand même procéder au paiement, vu qu'il n'y a qu'une différence de 50 cents entre le prix précédent et actuel, il me dit que je n'aurai rien vu que le montant minimum est d'$1.00, et me demande de réessayer.

----------


## Baalim

C'est possible, ça, sans que Nintendo ne dégaine son katana ?  :Cafe1: 

https://www.cdiscount.com/jeux-pc-vi...674#mpos=11|mp





PS4 : Far cry 4 + Far cry primal + The division + Rainbow six siege pour 30 €




Pour ceux qui ne l'ont pas encore, Arkham knight premium edition à 8 €
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/ba...remium-edition

----------


## NeaR667

4,95 € la poupée poussière d'étoile ?!?
C'est moins cher que le marché gris !!!
Vite faire une L.I.S.T.E !

----------


## FB74

*Mad Max* à 3.49 euros sur Fanatical:
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/mad-max

----------


## odji

> 4,95 € la poupée poussière d'étoile ?!?
> C'est moins cher que le marché gris !!!
> Vite faire une L.I.S.T.E !


vendue seule apparemment, les dlc cosmetiques sont a part ;/

----------


## fletch2099

> C'est possible, ça, sans que Nintendo ne dégaine son katana ?


Vu le nombre de cartouches du genre sur cdiscount et même sur amazon, ils doivent pas être au courant

----------


## Bentic

Bon, pour finir sur mon problème, j'ai contacté IndieGala, et ils ont ajouté les clés du deuxième palier à mon compte sans que j'aie à payer la différence  ::):

----------


## odji

lundi chez IG!
https://www.indiegala.com/monday-mot...7-games-bundle

Witchball; Achaem ont l'air sympa


DIG semaine 3 (un remplacant de gogo?)
https://dailyindiegame.com/site_weeklybundle_3.html

fanatical onslaught, des titres sympas mais deja vu:
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/onslaught-bundle

----------


## Kohtsaro

Injustice vs Mortal Kombat Pack

https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...al-kombat-pack

----------


## Baalim

Bleed 1 & 2 à 4.5$ 
Bonne affaire
Chrono.gg

----------


## fletch2099

> Bleed 1 & 2 à 4.5$ 
> Bonne affaire
> Chrono.gg


Si tu parles en télégramme, faut dire "stop" à chaque fin de phrase!

----------


## Baalim

Sale type. stop.



Soit dit en passant, Le manoir de l'enfer est à 0.69 € pour les nostalgiques.
https://store.steampowered.com/app/8...tasy_Classics/

Il faut préalablement installer l'application qui donne droit à un autre bouquin (que je connaissais pas) :





Vampyr à 25 € chez GMG.
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games/vampyr/

----------


## RUPPY

> Soit dit en passant, Le manoir de l'enfer est à 0.69 € pour les nostalgiques.


J'ai le bouquin sur mon étagère  ::o:  à coté du Labyrinthe de la mort. Ça fera bientôt 35 ans...  ::cry::

----------


## Baalim

> J'ai le bouquin sur mon étagère  à coté du Labyrinthe de la mort. Ça fera bientôt 35 ans...


J'ai revendu tous les miens, dont le labyrinthe de la mort et l'épreuve des champions, sur ce forum  :Emo:

----------


## RUPPY

> J'ai revendu tous les miens, dont le labyrinthe de la mort et l'épreuve des champions, sur ce forum


T'es qu'un monstre  :Cell: . C'est un devoir que de les transmettre à ses enfants (ce que j'ai fait et ça les a bien fait rire  ::|: ) et aux petits enfants (mes prochaines victimes).

----------


## pesos

> Vampyr à 25 € chez GMG.
> https://www.greenmangaming.com/games/vampyr/


13 balles en boite chez Auchan...  :tired:

----------


## Baalim

> 13 balles en boite chez Auchan...


Pas mal. Je prends  ::O: 

Cod wwii à 5€  ::O: 
https://www.auchan.fr/call-of-duty-w...i-pc/p-c986371

----------


## Marmottas

> lundi chez IG!
> https://www.indiegala.com/monday-mot...7-games-bundle
> 
> Witchball; Achaem ont l'air sympa



Il y a .projekt aussi qui plaira à Supergounou (et à ceux qui aiment - comme moi - les petits jeux de réflexion / Même s'il s'agit plutôt de projection ici  ::P: )

----------


## aggelon

> T'es qu'un monstre . C'est un devoir que de les transmettre à ses enfants (ce que j'ai fait et ça les a bien fait rire ) et aux petits enfants (mes prochaines victimes).


C'te blague: j'ai légué ma collection de Mickey Parade à mes gamins, bouquins de poches avec une page sur deux en couleur... ça valait 5 francs quand j'ai commencé la collection, ça se revend 20 euros pièces maintenant  ::O:

----------


## Rouxbarbe

L'inflation ma bonne dame !

Et Auchan qui décidément fait toujours des plans intéressants avec Prey à 8.99€ certes, mais d'autres plus surprenants dans les jeux PC :


Spoiler Alert!

----------


## toufmag

> L'inflation ma bonne dame !
> 
> Et Auchan qui décidément fait toujours des plans intéressants avec Prey à 8.99€ certes, mais d'autres plus surprenants dans les jeux PC :
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> http://tof.cx/images/2019/01/29/af6e...0da041ff2d.png


C'est pour Dirt Rally 2 !!

----------


## Baalim

Vu à auchan la défense

5€ : endless space 2, syberia 3, fallout 4, ac rogue, dishonored 2 et death of the outsider, lego jurassic, diablo 3...

----------


## Gorillaz

> 13 balles en boite chez Auchan...


Comme quoi, parfois ça se vend mieux, parfois ... ça se vampyr  ::ninja:: 




> L'inflation ma bonne dame !
> 
> Et Auchan qui décidément fait toujours des plans intéressants avec Prey à 8.99€ certes, mais d'autres plus surprenants dans les jeux PC :
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> http://tof.cx/images/2019/01/29/af6e...0da041ff2d.png


9€ ? À ce prix je suis prey à craquer (c-c-c-combo!)

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Vu à auchan la défense
> 
> 5€ : endless space 2, syberia 3, fallout 4, ac rogue, dishonored 2 et death of the outsider, lego jurassic, diablo 3...


Arg, 5€ le fallout 4 ça vaut le coup, non ?

----------


## Yves Signal

@Baalim : si jamais tu y repasses, ES2 m'intéresse !
Bisous mon chou  ::):

----------


## Thelann

> Comme quoi, parfois ça se vend mieux, parfois ... ça se vampyr 
> 
> 
> 
> 9€ ? À ce prix je suis prey à craquer (c-c-c-combo!)
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> ...


À ce prix là à part lego jurassic que je ne connais pas, le reste c´est cadeau. Tu peux passer sur Rogue si les AC c´est pas ton truc, et sur Syberia pour les même raisons.

----------


## jopopoe

Le rogue moi il me botte bien si quelqu'un en prend un en rab'

----------


## Baalim

> @Baalim : si jamais tu y repasses, ES2 m'intéresse !
> Bisous mon chou


Je note mais je dois bien t'avouer qu'il est assez peu vraisemblable que j'y repasse prochainement.

Je rajoute :

Fnac cnit : fire emblem echoes 3ds à 8€

Auchan 5€ : american truck sim  et american truck sim California, lego marvel Avengers, mx vs atv encore, civ 5 complete, cod 4 MW, cod black ops 1

Fifa 18 : 10€

----------


## Gorillaz

> Je note mais je dois bien t'avouer qu'il est assez peu vraisemblable que j'y repasse prochainement.
> 
> Je rajoute :
> 
> Fnac cnit : fire emblem echoes 3ds à 8€
> 
> Auchan 5€ : american truck sim  et american truck sim California, lego marvel Avengers, mx vs atv encore, civ 5 complete, cod 4 MW, cod black ops 1
> 
> Fifa 18 : 10€


Vous croyez que ces prix là c'est sur tous les Auchan, ou juste celui là ?

(et au passage merci Flad pour ce titre de la honte  :Facepalm: )

----------


## Flad

> (et au passage merci Flad pour ce titre de la honte )


Oh ben moi quand je peux nuire un peu hein  ::P:

----------


## Baalim

> Vous croyez que ces prix là c'est sur tous les Auchan, ou juste celui là ?
> 
> (et au passage merci Flad pour ce titre de la honte )


J'ai un très gros doute.

D'ailleurs, ils ont refusé de m'appliquer le tarif de la promo internet pour COD WWII. Là bas, c'est 40 €, pas 5 €  ::sad:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Oh ben moi quand je peux nuire un peu hein


Ouais, j'avais bien noté  :tired: 
Et toujours sur des cibles innocentes.

----------


## Flad

> Ouais, j'avais bien noté 
> Et toujours sur des cibles innocentes.


Oh toi  ::wub::

----------


## FB74

> J'ai un très gros doute.
> 
> D'ailleurs, ils ont refusé de m'appliquer le tarif de la promo internet pour COD WWII. Là bas, c'est 40 €, pas 5 €


J'ai bien fait de leur passer un coup de fil pour leur dire que tu allais venir.  :Cigare: 








 ::trollface::

----------


## TheGreatMakak

> Vous croyez que ces prix là c'est sur tous les Auchan, ou juste celui là ?
> 
> (et au passage merci Flad pour ce titre de la honte )


Je reviens d'un Auchan justement pour voir (Chambray 37), et non ce n'est pas national toutes ces promos.
Moi il n'y avait rien de bien, à part peut être Total War Warhammer 2 à -70%.

----------


## Gorillaz

Merci pour l'info  ::):

----------


## Baalim

Plein de jeux entre 0.80 € et 2 € chez GMG.
https://www.greenmangaming.com/cheap...ue&pageSize=10

----------


## Setzer

Vampyr plus dispo sur Auchan  ::sad::

----------


## FB74

Bundle Playstation avec compte américain sur le Humble Bundle...  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Baalim

> Bundle Playstation avec compte américain sur le Humble Bundle...


Ah tiens, je viens justement de remettre la main sur mon password égaré depuis...2011  :Cigare: 

Edit : ah tiens, j'ai déjà tout  :tired: 

Edit oh, une belle réduction sur trailmaker !
https://store.steampowered.com/app/585420/Trailmakers/

----------


## Harvester

Bon, si quelqu'un a un Vampyr qui traîne dans son Auchan local...

----------


## fletch2099

> Bundle Playstation avec compte américain sur le Humble Bundle...


Pas sur qu'on puisse activer les jeux
ATTENTION: This bundle requires a free PSN account from one of these countries.





> Bon, si quelqu'un a un Vampyr qui traîne dans son Auchan local...


Ben il faut mettre du produit!

----------


## Nosdeuxo

Donc on est d'accord que ce bundle Playstation nous est complètement inutile en France ?

----------


## FB74

> Donc on est d'accord que ce bundle Playstation nous est complètement inutile en France ?


Autant que peut l'être un Atari ST aux amateurs d'ordinateurs de légende.  :;): 








 ::trollface::

----------


## Nosdeuxo

Je suis pas de cette époque mon bon monsieur, je suis incapable d'interpréter cette boutade, fût-elle drôle.  ::sad::

----------


## Stelarc

> Plein de jeux entre 0.80 € et 2 € chez GMG.
> https://www.greenmangaming.com/cheap...ue&pageSize=10


J'ai pris *Tower 47* et *Super cloudbuilt* pour 2 euros, bel esprit. :;):

----------


## Epikoienkore

> Ah tiens, je viens justement de remettre la main sur mon password égaré depuis...2011 
> 
> Edit : ah tiens, j'ai déjà tout 
> 
> Edit oh, une belle réduction sur trailmaker !
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/585420/Trailmakers/


Matin ! *Crusaders Kings II* à 2.27€, ça fait vraiment pas cher la perte de tout lien social pour les cinq années à venir !!! 
ACHETEZ
TOUT DE SUITE 
MAINTENANT

----------


## Baalim

Qui n'en veut un fmv chelou mais gratos ?

https://freebies.indiegala.com/a-tri...-directors-cut
https://store.steampowered.com/app/5...Directors_Cut/

79 centimes d'économie... vous êtes riches !

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Je suis pas de cette époque mon bon monsieur, je suis incapable d'interpréter cette boutade, fût-elle drôle.


Avoir un atari ST est loin d'être drôle.   ::sad:: 
C'est même tragique.   ::'(:

----------


## Marmottas

> Avoir un atari ST est loin d'être drôle.  
> C'est même tragique.


Et ça devrait même être condamnable si la loi était bien faite  ::P:  (mais je ne suis pas spécialiste sur ces sujets  ::P: )

----------


## Adu

Baalim !!!!
On nous insulte ... On va devoir penser à des représailles !

----------


## scritche

> Qui n'en veut un fmv chelou mais gratos ?
> 
> https://freebies.indiegala.com/a-tri...-directors-cut
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/5...Directors_Cut/
> 
> 79 centimes d'économie... vous êtes riches !


On dirait les prochaines vacances proposées par ma femme.

----------


## Baalim

> Baalim !!!!
> On nous insulte ... On va devoir penser à des représailles !


Si je n'avais pas des problèmes de pc, ça fait longtemps que j'aurais engagé la contre attaque contre ces misérables et leur contrefaçon moisie.

Soyons honnêtes. Atari a pratiquement inventé l'arcade et la console de jeu.
Commodore s'est contenté de lui piquer son PDG et d'améliorer la palette de couleurs du ST. V'la le palmarès :rolleye:
Ah, ils ont également sorti une "console" de la honte, la cd32 mais là encore, Atari a fait largement plus fort avec la Jaguar.  ::trollface:: 

Nan, je pense qu'il faut laisser leurs illusions à ces pauvres gens.


Le far cry new dawn offert pou tout abonnement à shadow, le service de jeu en streaming.
Pas sûr que ce soit très attractif..

https://shop.shadow.tech/

Sinon, orogin access basic à 0.79 € pour le premier mois.
Ouaip, c'est la dèche, ce matin.

----------


## FB74

Les ataristes coûtent cher à la sécu en matière de suivi psychologique 30 ans plus tard.  :Emo:

----------


## Harvester

Elle lui fait ça gratos, elle bosse à domicile  ::siffle::

----------


## El SoS

> Si je n'avais pas des problèmes de pc, ça fait longtemps que j'aurais engagé la contre attaque contre ces misérables et leur contrefaçon moisie.
> 
> Soyons honnêtes. Atari a pratiquement inventé l'arcade et la console de jeu.
> Commodore s'est contenté de lui piquer son PDG et d'améliorer la palette de couleurs du ST. V'la le palmarès :rolleye:
> Ah, ils ont également sorti une "console" de la honte, la cd32 mais là encore, Atari a fait largement plus fort avec la Jaguar. 
> 
> Nan, je pense qu'il faut laisser leurs illusions à ces pauvres gens.


Oh la mauvaise foi! Parler de Commodore sans parler du C64....... (bon je vais pas remonter jusqu'au vic 20, la je vais vraiment faire vieux con)
Ca serait un peu comme de ne parler que de la nullité d'Atari sur les ordinateurs individuelles face à Commodore sans parler de leur talent sur l'arcade.  ::rolleyes::  
Atari était l'un des maitres de l'arcade mais coté ordinateur individuelle.... ils auraient mieux fait de rester sur l'arcade.  ::P:

----------


## Baalim

Vu les amigaïstes en carton qui traînent dans le coin, je me disais que ça pouvait passer  ::ninja:: 

M'enfin, le C64,  c'était quand même bien de la merde par rapport à l'Apple II  ::siffle::  (vanter les mérites d'Apple, là, j'ai vraiment tout donné  :Sweat:  )

----------


## El SoS

> Vu les amigaïstes en carton qui traînent dans le coin, je me disais que ça pouvait passe 
> 
> M'enfin, le C64,  c'était quand même bien de la merde par rapport à l'Apple II  (vanter les mérites d'Apple, là, j'ai vraiment tout donné  )




Bien joué ! oui c'est sur que celui qui faisait rêver pour le jeu c'était l'Apple II. M'enfin c'était surtout à l'époque du Vic20 justement qu'Apple faisait rêver pour le jeu. Le c64 a été le tournant justement. Il fallait débourser dans les 15000 francs pour un Apple II quand tu avais le C64 pour 3000. 
Plus besoin d'un Apple II pour jouer à Ultima (Richard Garriott forever), Pirates (sid Meier), Lode Runner, The Bard's Tale, Boulder Dash... Merci Commodore  ::wub:: .

----------


## FB74

> (vanter les mérites d'Apple, là, j'ai vraiment tout donné  )


Le Baalim est timide, mais une fois qu'il est en confiance il se lâche.  :;): 

Un peu comme ça:



 ::trollface::

----------


## SeigneurAo

> Matin ! *Crusaders Kings II* à 2.27€, ça fait vraiment pas cher la perte de tout lien social pour les cinq années à venir !!! 
> ACHETEZ
> TOUT DE SUITE 
> MAINTENANT


Pourriez-vous développer ? C'est où ?

----------


## bbd

> Commodore s'est contenté d'améliorer la palette de couleurs du ST. V'la le palmarès :rolleye:


S'il n'y avait que la palette de couleurs qui était supérieure...

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Elle lui fait ça gratos, elle bosse à domicile


En fait tout s'explique : il a réussi à chopper ce bon plan là et depuis le karma ne peut que s'acharner. Equilibre des forces tout ça... #obvious

----------


## Baalim

> Pourriez-vous développer ? C'est où ?


https://www.greenmangaming.com/games/crusader-kings-ii/

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> En fait tout s'explique : il a réussi à chopper ce bon plan là et depuis le karma ne peut que s'acharner. Equilibre des forces tout ça... #obvious


 :tired: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> S'il n'y avait que la palette de couleurs qui était supérieure...
> 
> https://i.gifer.com/AJo.gif


Celle là, elle était connue pour être une des adaptations de la honte.
Un peu comme les guignols de chez Ocean qui avaient oublié d'inclure le scrolling horizontal dans la version ST de shadow warrior (tout comme dans double dragon II si mes souvenirs sont bons).

----------


## Marmottas

Ce qui est drôle avec ces vieux débats, c'est qu'on rameute toujours des nouveaux clients... (enfin moi, c'est ce qui m'amuse... Le reste n'est que passé et nostalgie... Gros SNIF  ::'(: )

----------


## Thelonious

Du jour où j'ai dit que j'avais un Apple II à la maison, j'ai eu des amis à l'école  ::'(: 

Le jour où j'ai dit que j'avais un Atari ST et que je faisais de la musique avec (interface midi native toussa), j'ai eu des copines qui avaient quitté leurs mecs qui jouaient sur leur Amiga  ::trollface::

----------


## Baalim

> Le jour où j'ai dit que j'avais un Atari ST et que je faisais de la musique avec (interface midi native toussa), j'ai eu des copines qui avaient quitté leurs mecs qui jouaient sur leur Amiga


'Tain mais c'est ça le slogan qu'il fallait foutre sur les publicités Atari de l'époque !  ::lol:: 



Ah, au fait, the crew gold edition ps4 à 20 €
https://www.auchan.fr/the-crew-2-edi...ps4/p-c1057085

Torment PS4 à 8 €
https://www.amazon.fr/Techland-59023...dp/B01N6GNQJM/

----------


## El SoS

> Du jour où j'ai dit que j'avais un Apple II à la maison, j'ai eu des amis à l'école 
> 
> Le jour où j'ai dit que j'avais un Atari ST et que je faisais de la musique avec (interface midi native toussa), j'ai eu des copines qui avaient quitté leurs mecs qui jouaient sur leur Amiga


Ah? moi pour les filles j'avais un truc on appelait ca une guitare (je crois que ca s'appelle encore comme ça de nos jours) mais c'est vrai je jouais pas aux jeux video avec.
oh mais attend pareil que toi sur Atari ST apparemment tu jouais pas avec.... :^_^:

----------


## Marmottas

> 'Tain mais c'est ça le slogan qu'il fallait foutre sur les publicités Atari de l'époque !


Objection votre honneur ! JM Jarre avait aussi un ST à l'époque et il a réussi à se faire plaquer par Adjani ! Alors ?  ::P: 
(Le topic de la mauvaise foi existe encore au fait ?)

----------


## Flad

Bon qui a ré-ouvert la cage aux 2 vieux du muppet show là ?  :tired:

----------


## El SoS

> Bon qui a ré-ouvert la cage aux 2 vieux du muppet show là ?


Oh un peu de respect jeune homme sinon je relance les débats Ultima / Wizardry (Sorcellerie en fr), Picorette/Treets/M&M's, Star Trek/Star Wars, U2/Depeche mode, Goldorak/Albator, Les Nuls/Les Inconnus, Sega/Nintendo.... :;):

----------


## madgic

> Oh un peu de respect jeune homme sinon je relance les débats Ultima / Wizardry (Sorcellerie en fr), Picorette/Treets/M&M's, Star Trek/Star Wars, U2/Depeche mode, Goldorak/Albator, Les Nuls/Les Inconnus, Sega/Nintendo....


T'as oublié le débat du meilleur Final Fantasy  ::(:

----------


## znokiss

Et du meilleur Fast'n Furious.

----------


## Thelonious

> Oh un peu de respect jeune homme sinon je relance les débats Ultima / Wizardry (Sorcellerie en fr), Picorette/Treets/M&M's, Star Trek/Star Wars, U2/Depeche mode, Goldorak/Albator, Les Nuls/Les Inconnus, Sega/Nintendo....


Wizardry initialement sorti sur Apple II ...je dis ça je dis rien  ::siffle::

----------


## El SoS

> T'as oublié le débat du meilleur Final Fantasy


Final quoi ? j'connais pas. 

...JDR occidental/ JDR japonais  ::trollface::

----------


## Flad

Brazer ou Brazzer ?
D'Orcel ou Dorcel ?
Cavani ou Cavanni ?
Est-ce que tronquer c'est tricher ? Ou l'inverse ?

----------


## Adu

N'empêche que Atari existe encore et fait parler de lui...
Alors qu'Amiga ....

----------


## madgic

50 nuances de grey / twilight

----------


## FB74

Prey/ LISTE

 ::ninja::

----------


## El SoS

> Wizardry initialement sorti sur Apple II ...je dis ça je dis rien


Oui et ensuite sur Commodore, mais aucun sur Atari ...je dis ça je dis rien  ::siffle::

----------


## rayul

Qui fait la LISTE par ordre des meilleurs FF qui auraient pu être développé sur Atari ST ou Amiga 500 ?
Je suis juste de passage en mode pyromane.  ::):

----------


## FB74

A part ça, pas de bons plans.  :Emo: 

J'ai bien vu "_1 Baalim acheté, 3 offerts_", mais je ne qualifierais pas ça de "bon plan"...  :tired:

----------


## Flad

> A part ça, pas de bons plans. 
> 
> J'ai bien vu "_1 Baalim acheté, 3 offerts_", mais je ne qualifierais pas ça de "bon plan"...


Je dirai même que ça pu l'arnaque (voir ça pu tout court).

----------


## Adu

A ce niveau, ça s'appelle plutôt un bon flan

----------


## Marmottas

> Brazer ou Brazzer ?
> D'Orcel ou Dorcel ?
> Cavani ou Cavanni ?
> Est-ce que tronquer c'est tricher ? Ou l'inverse ?


Beatles/Stone
Blur/Oasis
OM/PSG
Booba/ euh wait...
Et Chiqué/Pas chiqué (pour la plupart des ces oppositions, je vous laisse méditer mais c'est facile...)

----------


## odji

Shaq Fu: A Legend Reborn  ou Rune classic?  ca se passe chez IG

----------


## Clear_strelok

Il me vient une question : on connait le pourcentage que chaque revendeur agrée prend sur la vente d'un jeu ? On sait déjà que Humble ne prend que 5%, mais est-ce que Gamesplanet et d'autres ont révélés leur part ? (C'est pour savoir sur quelle partie de l'écran je devrais jeter mes billets si je veux financer Ace Combat 8 à moi tout seul)

----------


## Baalim

Et encore un bundle dantesque chez kodansha  ::lol:: 

https://www.humblebundle.com/books/f...odansha-comics

----------


## Anonyme210226

Calmez-vous avec vos débats et reprenez une chocolatine.

----------


## FB74

Trop gros, passera pas.  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

Injustice 2 ultimate edition à 10.36 $  ::O: 
[url]https://www.play-asia.com/injustice-2-ultimate-edition/13/70bpv7

Pillars of eternity 2 18.52 $
https://www.play-asia.com/pillars-of...fire/13/70bymz

WARHAMMER 40,000: MECHANICUS [OMNISSIAH EDITION] 23.07$
https://www.play-asia.com/warhammer-...tion/13/70cibf

Au delà de 20 ou 25$, code promo VITA FR pour 3$ en moins

----------


## totok

> Injustice 2 ultimate edition à 10.36 $ 
> [url]https://www.play-asia.com/injustice-2-ultimate-edition/13/70bpv7


Petite baisse pour *Injustice 2 Region Free en Ultimate Edition pour 9.33*€ ce matin.

----------


## Gorillaz

> Trop gros, passera pas.


C'est ce qu'elles disent toutes  :Cigare:   ::ninja::

----------


## Kydo

J'ai tenté ma chance sur le "Deluxe Mystery Game" de Fanatical, et manifestement j'ai pas de chance :D Comme pour le winter bundle, j'ai chopé un jeu que j'ai deja... Si quelqu'un veut une clef steam pour Observer, envoyez moi un mp  ::P:

----------


## pikkpi

> Il me vient une question : on connait le pourcentage que chaque revendeur agrée prend sur la vente d'un jeu ? On sait déjà que Humble ne prend que 5%, mais est-ce que Gamesplanet et d'autres ont révélés leur part ? (C'est pour savoir sur quelle partie de l'écran je devrais jeter mes billets si je veux financer Ace Combat 8 à moi tout seul)


Pour les revendeurs de clés c'est pas fixé du coup. C'est un deal entre le dev/éditeur et le revendeur : le dev/éditeur génère un lot de clés pour tant de brouzoufs et file la liste de clés au revendeur qui les vend au prix qu'il veut.

----------


## Baalim

Nouveau record pour Fallout 76 (hors gris) ... 12,67 €
https://www.play-asia.com/fallout-76/13/70c4ex

----------


## Magnarrok

Je l'attend au prix annoncé depuis le début ! Fallout 76... centimes !  ::ninja::

----------


## fletch2099

en même temps ils n’ont pas arrêté leur conneries, loin de là ^^
https://nofrag.com/2019/01/30/129518/

----------


## Franky Mikey

Octodad: Dadliest Catch à 0,92€ https://store.steampowered.com/app/2...adliest_Catch/

----------


## Kulfy

> Octodad: Dadliest Catch à 0,92€ https://store.steampowered.com/app/2...adliest_Catch/


Trop cher, j'attendrai une meilleure promo.  :Tap:

----------


## Bibik

> Nouveau record pour Fallout 76 (hors gris) ... 12,67 €
> https://www.play-asia.com/fallout-76/13/70c4ex


Ils les donnent carrément dans les Gamestop outre-rhin  :haha:

----------


## scritche

> C'est ce qu'elles disent toutes

----------


## Baalim

> Ils les donnent carrément dans les Gamestop outre-rhin


Mais non, il ne va pas passer f2p... Ne croyez pas les méchantes rumeurs

----------


## Harvester

> en même temps ils n’ont pas arrêté leur conneries, loin de là ^^
> https://nofrag.com/2019/01/30/129518/


Punaise plus on en parle plus j'ai envie de me le prendre  :Bave:

----------


## Valenco

> Ils les donnent carrément dans les Gamestop outre-rhin


Moi je me demande si plus il est moins cher, plus il est moins mauvais... Ou moins il est plus cher, plus il est moins bien.  ::ninja::

----------


## madgic

Prochainement Fallout76 dans votre paquet de Chocapic  ::o:

----------


## Baalim

Ils vont surtout finir par imprimer des clés cd sur des rouleaux de pq. Offre immanquable : 12 rouleaux triple épaisseur achetés, un ban offert.

Sword omen legacy à 10.2$ avec cashback de 1.4$ chez Gog

https://www.gog.com/game/sword_legacy_omen

----------


## FB74

Baalim et Ruvon dans la vraie vie:



 ::trollface::

----------


## Valenco

::P:   ::P:

----------


## aggelon

« Il y en a un qui coupe les oignons, et l’autre qui pleure »  ::P:

----------


## fletch2099

> Baalim et Ruvon dans la vraie vie:
> 
> https://izismile.com/img/img12/20190...mp_3047_96.jpg


C'est crédible ^^ Par contre qui est qui?

----------


## Marmottas

> C'est crédible ^^ Par contre qui est qui?


Baalim c'est celui qui a un Atari ST (Faut suivre quand même !)

----------


## cooly08

> Baalim et Ruvon dans la vraie vie:
> 
> https://izismile.com/img/img12/20190...mp_3047_96.jpg


 :^_^: 

 ::love::

----------


## Baalim

Humm, ce topic devient étrange  :Sweat: 

Histoire d'en rajouter une couche, me développeur de daemon detective sort un spin off gratuit à la mario kart. Vouivoui. 

https://yaru.itch.io/daemon-detective-racing-zero


Ah tiens, ultraviolet va fermer et la «plupart» de vos films devraient rester accessibles.

Y'a pas à dire, le dématérialisé, c'est magique.

----------


## odji

la magie ne fonctionne pas toutes les semaines:
http://dailyindiegame.com/site_weeklybundle_4.html

----------


## Mastaba

> Ah tiens, steam va fermer et la «plupart» de vos jeux devraient rester accessibles.
> 
> Y'a pas à dire, le dématérialisé, c'est magique.


 ::ninja::

----------


## sebarnolds

> Humm, ce topic devient étrange 
> 
> Histoire d'en rajouter une couche, me développeur de daemon detective sort un spin off gratuit à la mario kart. Vouivoui. 
> 
> https://yaru.itch.io/daemon-detective-racing-zero
> 
> 
> Ah tiens, ultraviolet va fermer et la «plupart» de vos films devraient rester accessibles.
> 
> Y'a pas à dire, le dématérialisé, c'est magique.


Ouais, ça va être cool quand on va acheter des DVDs/Blu-rays avec copie dématérialisée : on va pouvoir utiliser 300 comptes différents pour y accéder...

----------


## Baalim

> Ouais, ça va être cool quand on va acheter des DVDs/Blu-rays avec copie dématérialisée : on va pouvoir utiliser 300 comptes différents pour y accéder...


J'ai déjà eu un premier aperçu du problème il y a quelques mois de ça quand Nolim a fermé et transféré son activité à Canal vod  :tired: 

Je félicite d'ailleurs canal qui dispose de la pire application de Vod du marché, bien loin devant steam.




AH, au fait, c'est ce soir qu'on va pouvoir râler, marchander comme des porcs et insulter Shapa qui donne tout !  ::lol::

----------


## FB74

> AH, au fait, c'est ce soir qu'on va pouvoir râler, marchander comme des porcs et insulter Shapa qui donne tout !


Et ?  :tired: 
Ca te pose un problème ?  :tired:  ²







 ::trollface::

----------


## Shapa

Meuh non, y'aura peut être des jeux que j'ai pas. Oui bon ok a ce soir sur le topic des dons.

----------


## sebarnolds

> J'ai déjà eu un premier aperçu du problème il y a quelques mois de ça quand Nolim a fermé et transféré son activité à Canal vod 
> 
> Je félicite d'ailleurs canal qui dispose de la pire application de Vod du marché, bien loin devant steam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AH, au fait, c'est ce soir qu'on va pouvoir râler, marchander comme des porcs et insulter Shapa qui donne tout !


Et encore, tu as pu transférer, toi. Moi, je me suis fait jeter par Canal qui n'autorise pas les utilisateurs belges. Apparemment, je n'avais pas grand chose sur Nolim, mais quand même...

----------


## FB74

> Meuh non, y'aura peut être des jeux que j'ai pas. Oui bon ok a ce soir sur le topic des dons.


Je te prends le BaalimCleaner qui nettoie de fond en comble toute trace de Baalim sur le PC.  :;):

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Et encore, tu as pu transférer, toi. Moi, je me suis fait jeter par Canal qui n'autorise pas les utilisateurs belges. Apparemment, je n'avais pas grand chose sur Nolim, mais quand même...


Je n'ai jamais pris le temps de prendre ces copies ultraviolet, mais quoi qu'il arrive je ne veux rien avoir à faire avec canal+, qui me harcèlent depuis des années au téléphone alors que je ne veux pas de leur merde.   ::cry:: 
Par contre je vais me pencher dessus vu que ça se termine cet été, peut être que je découvrirai d'autres plateformes intéressantes, merci pour l'info.

----------


## Baalim

> Et encore, tu as pu transférer, toi. Moi, je me suis fait jeter par Canal qui n'autorise pas les utilisateurs belges. Apparemment, je n'avais pas grand chose sur Nolim, mais quand même...


Et ça passe crème ?  ::O: 
Bonjour le foutage de gueule !
.
 Remarque, le résultat est pratiquement similaire chez moi.
Entre l'application mobile qui met trois jours à télécharger ce que Rakuteb tv met deux minutes à télécharger et l'application Windows store qui est incapable de retrouver mes droits d'utilisateur et de télécharger les contenus...  ::wacko:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je te prends le BaalimCleaner qui nettoie de fond en comble toute trace de Baalim sur le PC.


 C'est la même technique qu'avec Microsoft. Tu désinstalles Windows et tu installes linux voire unix  ::ninja:: 

C'est un peu contraignant mais c'est la seule solution efficace

----------


## Franky Mikey

Ça donnerait presque envie de racheter des DVD.  ::O:

----------


## Magnarrok

Assassin's Creed Chronicles CHINA gratos sur UBI à ajouter sur son compte avant le 02/05  ::):

----------


## Baalim

> Ça donnerait presque envie de racheter des DVD.


 Tiens, j'ai encore un autre exemple fabuleux : 

 J'achète Tarzan ( Le film de 2017) et nolim et canal Me transfèrent les droits du dessin animé de Disney...

Je contacte canal pour régler le problème. il a fallu me fixer un rendez-vous téléphonique pour pouvoir arranger ça . Rendez vous que j'ai raté. status quo.

----------


## Flad

> Tiens, j'ai encore un autre exemple fabuleux : 
> 
>  J'achète Tarzan ( Le film de 2017)


T'as vraiment des goûts de chiotte  :Facepalm:

----------


## Baalim

> T'as vraiment des goûts de chiotte


Faut voir. C'était un code bonus offert par la Fnac et le choix n'était pas vraiment mirifique à la base.



Il semblerait qu'ubi offre AC china.
https://store.ubi.com/fr/assassin-s-...0458b4682.html

----------


## Flad

> Faut voir. C'était un code bonus offert par la Fnac et le choix n'était pas vraiment mirifique à la base.


Non mais n'essaie pas de te justifier hein....
Et bon vendredi  ::trollface::

----------


## sebarnolds

> Tiens, j'ai encore un autre exemple fabuleux : 
> 
>  J'achète Tarzan ( Le film de 2017) et nolim et canal Me transfèrent les droits du dessin animé de Disney...
> 
> Je contacte canal pour régler le problème. il a fallu me fixer un rendez-vous téléphonique pour pouvoir arranger ça . Rendez vous que j'ai raté. status quo.


Moi le problème principal est que la meilleure solution d'achat de DVDs/Blu-rays est amazon.fr, mais ils persistent à ne donner des codes pour copie numérique qu'aux français et pas aux belges. Généralement, je dois passer par un vpn ou un proxy pour les activer. Ca passait sans soucis avec ultraviolet (c'est même le support qui m'avait dit de le faire), mais quand c'est un autre fournisseur (Google Play étant le champion), ce n'est pas aussi simple.

----------


## Mamadou

> Assassin's Creed Chronicles CHINA gratos sur UBI à ajouter sur son compte avant le 02/05


Nice merci ! Il est plutôt correct comme jeu ou ca passe juste le temps ?

----------


## Magnarrok

Aucune idée !  ::ninja:: 

 ::P:

----------


## Hilikkus

> Nice merci ! Il est plutôt correct comme jeu ou ca passe juste le temps ?


Je l'ai trouvé correct bien que la maniabilité soit assez raide. Les suivants (India et Russia) sont meilleurs à mon avis

----------


## Anonyme210226

Il est passé inaperçu à sa sortie (sur PC du moins) et depuis, personne n'en reparle avec des étoiles dans les yeux en écrivant Best AC EVAAAAAA sur les internets. Ca donne un indice. Ca et la note metacritic inférieure à 60.

----------


## Stelarc

> Faut voir. C'était un code bonus offert par la Fnac et le choix n'était pas vraiment mirifique à la base.
> 
> 
> 
> Il semblerait qu'ubi offre AC china.
> https://store.ubi.com/fr/assassin-s-...0458b4682.html


Il faut enregistrer une carte bancaire... Ils peuvent se toucher.

----------


## Mastaba

Ca marche si on sélectionne paypal.

----------


## Oldnoobie

Tout à fait.

----------


## Magnarrok

> Il est passé inaperçu à sa sortie (sur PC du moins) et depuis, personne n'en reparle avec des étoiles dans les yeux en écrivant Best AC EVAAAAAA sur les internets. Ca donne un indice. Ca et la note metacritic inférieure à 60.


Bah... Disons que c'est pas meilleur mais moins mauvais quand c'est gratuit  ::lol:: 

Quand c'est gratuit, c'est pas cher ! Hey !

----------


## Hankh

A cheval donné on ne regarde pas la denture.

Après, la question de la qualité se pose si on a pas encore de compte Uplay ...

----------


## Baalim

En parlant de compte uplay, le deuxième south park est à 12€.

A voir si on peut toujours cumuler avec la réduction de 20%.

----------


## FB74

> Ca marche si on sélectionne paypal.


Exact.  :Indeed:

----------


## barbarian_bros

> Assassin's Creed Chronicles CHINA gratos sur UBI à ajouter sur son compte avant le 02/05


Avant le 02 mai, c'est rare les offres '3 mois gratuits'....
Ça ou Ubi est incapable de traduire une date en français.

Edit : c'est bien Ubi qui ne sait pas écrire une date dans la langue de son siège social.


Sur le Ubi Store : 



> Obtenez le gratuitement avant le 02/05


Dans les 'actualités' sur Uplay : 



> Obtenez votre copie gratuite d’Assassin's Creed Chronicles: China du 1 au 5 février !

----------


## FB74

Pour moi, c'est clairement 5 Février.  ::):

----------


## Magnarrok

Ah j'étais aussi sur 5 février. Sorry !  ::):

----------


## Gloppy

Pour les ouf guedins qui achètent des jeux le jour de leur sortie, Voidu m'annonce qu'ils proposent *Wargroove* à *12.99€* au lieu de 16.99€ avec le code WINTERMADNESS

https://www.voidu.com/en/wargroove-row

Il y a aussi *Sunless Skies* qui semble très prometteur avec un incroyable -10% sur Steam, soit *20.69€*. 

https://store.steampowered.com/app/5...SUNLESS_SKIES/

----------


## SeigneurAo

Sinon y'a des coupons Wargroove (-15%) sur Steam, pour ceux possédant Starbound.

----------


## aggelon

Ah oui exact !  J’offre mon bon à celui qui le veut.

----------


## FB74

> Après, la question de la qualité se pose si on a pas encore de compte Uplay ...

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Sinon y'a des coupons Wargroove (-15%) sur Steam, pour ceux possédant Starbound.


Un conseil, si vous le voulez, n'utilisez pas le coupon steam, prenez le plutot sur Voidu (12€ et des poussieres apres coupon)

----------


## leboz

Far Cry primal APEX (DLC inclus) pour 11€ ... Bon plan ???
Je suppose qu'on peut convertir des points pour gratter 20%

----------


## Tenebris

> https://izismile.com/img/img12/20190...mp_2967_04.jpg


Haha, énorme, c'est méchant mais qu'est-ce que c'est bien trouvé  :^_^:

----------


## Baalim

Les jeux twitch de février sont de sortie et, avouons le, me mois de janvier était d'un autre calibre

https://www.reddit.com/r/GameDeals/c...ther_landmark/

Kholat gratos
https://store.steampowered.com/app/343710/Kholat/

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ah EDF 4.1  ::wub:: 

11 jeux pour ce mois, je crois que c'est un record
https://www.humblebundle.com/monthly

----------


## barbarian_bros

> Pour moi, c'est clairement 5 Février.


Si au moins il y avait une constance dans leur façon d'écrire une date : 

Bandeau en tête de l'Ubi Store :


Page du jeu sur le Store :

----------


## Shapa

Pas mal les prochains! Bon je pense pas jouer a Vermintide 2 mais Culist Sim, nice!

----------


## Baalim

> Pas mal les prochains! Bon je pense pas jouer a Vermintide 2 mais Culist Sim, nice!


A noter le détail wtf :




> Earth Defense Force 4.1 comes with 19 total keys, I'm guessing 18 of which are DLC.

----------


## Kid A

Okami HD à 9,39€ sur fanatical  :Bave:

----------


## odji

> https://izismile.com/img/img12/20190...mp_2967_04.jpg


justement, c est les ventes de la lune : https://store.ubi.com/fr/lunar-sale

----------


## kayl257

> Pas mal les prochains! Bon je pense pas jouer a Vermintide 2 mais Culist Sim, nice!


Moi j’me tate à la prendre pour vermintide!
C’est encore joué?

----------


## Valenco

> justement, c est les ventes de la lune : https://store.ubi.com/fr/lunar-sale


Ils soldent The Division à 5€.

----------


## fletch2099

> Ah EDF 4.1


Mouif, pas fan depuis qu'ils mon installé Linky  ::ninja::

----------


## Wolverine

Pas si mal le prochain monthly.

Sinon chez chrono.gg , il y a *Protolife* à *7,5$*

----------


## Mastaba

> Pas si mal le prochain monthly.
> 
> Sinon chez chrono.gg , il y a *Protolife* à *7,5$*


C'est bien ca, protolife?
J'aime bien le graphisme et j'ai bien aimé les creepers.

----------


## pipoop

> Moi j’me tate à la prendre pour vermintide!
> C’est encore joué?


Oui tu trouvera du monde sans probleme

----------


## Magnarrok

> Les jeux twitch de février sont de sortie et, avouons le, me mois de janvier était d'un autre calibre
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/GameDeals/c...ther_landmark/


Ouais...

Dear Esther: Landmark Edition (2017 / 72)

Downwell (2015 / 93)

The Flame in the Flood (2016 / 74)

DRAKNEK & CO PUZZLE GAMES

Sokobond (2014 / 85)
A Good Snowman Is Hard to Build (2015 / 86)
Cosmic Express (2017 / 82)

En même temps depuis qu'amazon a mis en place leur jeu gratuit j'ai dû en tester 2 seulement... Sur quoi... 50 jeux ?  :haha:

----------


## Harvester

Vampyr à nouveau en stock chez Auchan !

----------


## FB74

> Vampyr à nouveau en stock chez Auchan !


Vite, une L.I.S.T.E.  !!!!  :Vibre:

----------


## Baalim

> Vampyr à nouveau en stock chez Auchan !


M'en fous, mon pc vient de me lâcher  :Emo:

----------


## FB74

> M'en fous, mon pc vient de me lâcher


Qu'est-ce qu'il t'arrive ?  :Emo:

----------


## NeaR667

> M'en fous, mon pc vient de me lâcher


_posté depuis mon Atari ST_

----------


## Baalim

> _posté depuis mon Atari ST_


Nan. Dreamcast avec modem 56k  :Cigare:

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> M'en fous, mon pc vient de me lâcher


Ton PC quasi neuf avec ta GROSSE carte graphique? *patpat*

----------


## Flad

> M'en fous, mon pc vient de me lâcher


 :haha:

----------


## schouffy

Rage est à 1.14€ chez GMG, son lowest avant l'arrivée du 2.
C'est un putain de bon FPS avec des trucs chiants entre les combats, mais à ce prix là c'est interdit de pas le prendre.

----------


## Baalim

> Ton PC quasi neuf avec ta GROSSE carte graphique? *patpat*


Ouais, celui-ci  :tired: 
J'ai l'impression que c'est la carte mère qui m'a planté comme un vulgaire Flad.

----------


## FB74

> Ouais, celui-ci 
> J'ai l'impression que c'est la carte mère qui m'a planté comme un vulgaire Flad.


J'ai cru voir Madame Baalim renverser un verre d'eau sur le PC ce matin, mais...  :tired: 


 ::trollface::

----------


## Harvester

> Ton PC quasi neuf avec ta GROSSE carte graphique? *patpat*


Ah il a plus sa 1080 de pauvre ?

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Ah il a plus sa 1080 de pauvre ?


Nan l'été dernier il essayait de convaincre madame du bien fondé de l'achat d'une RTX  ::P:

----------


## sebarnolds

> En même temps depuis qu'amazon a mis en place leur jeu gratuit j'ai dû en tester 2 seulement... Sur quoi... 50 jeux ?


Pour ça, faut y penser et lancer Twitch de temps en temps. Si on ne fait pas attention, on ne lance jamais que Steam et on ne lance pas les jeux qui sont ailleurs.

----------


## Marmottas

> M'en fous, mon pc vient de me lâcher


Une image en direct live de Chez Baalim :



(Sinon, je compatis, le mien est HS depuis 15 jours et je suis en manque !  ::P: )

----------


## madgic

> Nan l'été dernier il essayait de convaincre madame du bien fondé de l'achat d'une RTX


Donc il a décidé de si prendre autrement et paf l'ordi est cassé, c'est trop bête  ::siffle::

----------


## sticky-fingers

> Pour ça, faut y penser et lancer Twitch de temps en temps. Si on ne fait pas attention, on ne lance jamais que Steam et on ne lance pas les jeux qui sont ailleurs.


je te recommande d'utiliser Playnite, un launcher de launcher.
Accessoirement, ça évite de perdre tes catégories steam quand ce dernier les plante occasionnellement.

----------


## Baalim

> Donc il a décidé de si prendre autrement et paf l'ordi est cassé, c'est trop bête


Je.vous.hais.tous.tellement  :Emo: 



Gears of war 4 à 10€
https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/p/ge...4/9nblggh4pbbm

----------


## torrpenn

> je te recommande d'utiliser Playnite, un launcher de launcher.
> Accessoirement, ça évite de perdre tes catégories steam quand ce dernier les plante occasionnellement.


Je n'avais jamais entendu parler de ce logiciel, il pourrait réellement être pratique!
Je vais le tester dans la foulée, merci pour l'info  :;):

----------


## plotz

> je te recommande d'utiliser Playnite, un launcher de launcher.


MERCI !!!!depuis le temps que je cherche un truc comme ça...

----------


## Bibik

> Gears of war 4 à 10€
> https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/p/ge...4/9nblggh4pbbm


Tentant si c'était pas 120 gb via le windows store  :Pouah:

----------


## madgic

> Tentant si c'était pas 120 gb via le windows store


Encore plus si on n'a pas de connexion.

#crossTopic

----------


## Kaede

> Je n'avais jamais entendu parler de ce logiciel, il pourrait réellement être pratique!
> Je vais le tester dans la foulée, merci pour l'info


Quelqu'un lui a même créé un topic : https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...tout-(et-rien)

----------


## Gorillaz

> Encore plus si on n'a pas de connexion.
> 
> #crossTopic


Ne parlons même pas des gens qui n'ont plus de PC  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

:tired: 


En passant, un visual novel un peu en marge du reste de la prod. En solde à 10$
https://rollingcrown.itch.io/demonheart

----------


## Gorillaz

Pardon, j'aurais pas dû, frapper un homme à terre, c'est petit. 
Et je viens d'essayer de me mettre à ta place, je serais inconsolable  :Emo:

----------


## torrpenn

Kholat est gratuit (je ne sais pas combien de temps ça dure...). Les avis vont de "très bon" à "Rien à garder", mais je pense que le style (exploration...) y est pour beaucoup. D't'façon, à ce prix là, ça se tente. (si c'est gratuit, c'est dans mes prix!)https://store.steampowered.com/app/343710/Kholat/

----------


## sticky-fingers

> MERCI !!!!depuis le temps que je cherche un truc comme ça...
> https://66.media.tumblr.com/3b22c7b2...wio8o1_500.gif


mais de rien  :;): 
y a son "concurrent" payant launchbox beaucoup plus personnalisable mais tellement plus gourmand en RAM.

----------


## banditbandit

> Kholat est gratuit (je ne sais pas combien de temps ça dure...). Les avis vont de "très bon" à "Rien à garder", mais je pense que le style (exploration...) y est pour beaucoup. D't'façon, à ce prix là, ça se tente. (si c'est gratuit, c'est dans mes prix!)https://store.steampowered.com/app/343710/Kholat/


 C'est un peu genre slender dans la toundra, ya quelques moments de flip (surtout la nuit), mais c'est plus du walking simulator. Si t'aimes te perdre avec carte et boussole fonce.
Sinon c'est plutôt joli, les musiques sont biens et ya Sean Bean à la narration. (et une chanteuse actrice dont j'ai oublié" le nom  ::ninja::  pour le générique)

----------


## banditbandit

> mais de rien 
> y a son "concurrent" payant launchbox beaucoup plus personnalisable mais tellement plus gourmand en RAM.


Il me semble qu'il était dans un bundle récemment.

----------


## Morbo

Bon c'est pas vraiment un bon plan jeux mais en ce moment y'a pas mal de bouquins soldés à -50% sur le site de Third Edition, perso je suis allé sur le site par hasard et je ressort avec une commande de 60€  ::P:

----------


## Adu

> mais de rien 
> y a son "concurrent" payant launchbox beaucoup plus personnalisable mais tellement plus gourmand en RAM.


Euh pas du tout ... LaunchBox et un frontend pour arcade/rom à la base, pas un Launcher de jeux PC pour lancer du Steam, Origin etc .... Pas du tout le me produit (je me sers de LB dans ma borne, je me vois pas m'en servir sur PC juste pour gérer mes jeux PC)

----------


## Baalim

Pour ceux qui aiment les films de gladiateurs, Ryse : son of Rome est à 3 €
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/ryse...am-key--3255-1

Farcry 5, 15€
https://www.gamersgate.com/DD-FAR-CR...-REL/far-cry-5
 Peut-être moins cher sur la version anglaise du site 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Pardon, j'aurais pas dû, frapper un homme à terre, c'est petit. 
> Et je viens d'essayer de me mettre à ta place, je serais inconsolable


J'y vois un signe du destin.
C'est enfin le moment de reprendre ma partie de Kingdom hearts entamée en 2012 puis en janvier 2018  ::wacko::

----------


## Marmottas

> Pour ceux qui aiment les films de gladiateurs, Ryse : son of Rome est à 3 €


Pour ceux qui, comme moi, préfèrent les prisons turques, tu as quelque chose ?  ::P:

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Pour ceux qui, comme moi, préfèrent les prisons turques, tu as quelque chose ?


Attention à ce que tu demandes à Baalim, tu risques de te retrouver avec une clé douteuse dans ta boite mail...

----------


## RUPPY

> tu risques de te retrouver avec une clé douteuse dans ta boite mail...


J'aurais pas dit ça comme ça mais c'est effectivement ce qui peut t'arriver dans une prison turc... ::trollface::

----------


## Marmottas

> Attention à ce que tu demandes à Baalim, tu risques de te retrouver avec une clé douteuse dans ta boite mail...


En plus, il y a surement des mauvais rats dans ces endroits...

----------


## Oldnoobie

Plop les gens,

Je me bats avec le Uplay Store, j'ai claqué 100 Upoints vendredi pour avoir un voucher 20%.
Je me reco ce matin pour l'utiliser sur un jeu... pas moyen de remettre la main dessus. J'ai fait tout le tour de l'interface sans trouver, et contrairement à la dernière fois, je n'ai pas de mail donnant le code du voucher...
Si quelqu'un est moins paumé sur ce store de merde, je prends les conseils pour remettre la main dessus, merci.

----------


## banditbandit

> Pour ceux qui aiment les films de gladiateurs, Ryse : son of Rome est à 3 €
> https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/ryse...am-key--3255-1


C'est ce qui me faut pour l'hiver, un bon gladiateur.  ::ninja::

----------


## Herr Peter

@Oldnoobie

À tout hasard, t'as essayé de mettre quelque chose dans le panier juste pour vérifier si le voucher apparaîtrait dans le prix final ? Sinon au pire contacte le support, ils sont là pour ça.

----------


## sticky-fingers

> Euh pas du tout ... LaunchBox et un frontend pour arcade/rom à la base, pas un Launcher de jeux PC pour lancer du Steam, Origin etc .... Pas du tout le me produit (je me sers de LB dans ma borne, je me vois pas m'en servir sur PC juste pour gérer mes jeux PC)


que tu ne t'en serves pas pour ça, c'est ton choix.
mais il peut le faire, le résultat peut-être plutot pas mal. 
malheureusement, l'interface de base après install bouffe près de 1go de ram....

----------


## Gorillaz

> C'est ce qui me faut pour l'hiver, un bon gladiateur.


Si tu n'as rien contre les grecs ( ::ninja:: ), prends plutôt AC:Odyssey (moké, spa le même prix, mais boooooon)

----------


## FB74

> C'est ce qui me faut pour l'hiver, un bon gladiateur.


Baalim n'a pas tourné dans des péplums dans sa jeunesse ?  ::ninja:: 

Dans _Ataristus Horribilis_ je crois.  :tired: 
Il meurt dans le générique de début du film.  ::trollface::

----------


## Oldnoobie

> @Oldnoobie
> 
> À tout hasard, t'as essayé de mettre quelque chose dans le panier juste pour vérifier si le voucher apparaîtrait dans le prix final ? Sinon au pire contacte le support, ils sont là pour ça.


En fait il fallait cliquer sur le champ vide de saisie du voucher, et le code sort de nulle part automatiquement... ça a marché, merci de ton aide.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Farcry 5, 15€
> https://www.gamersgate.com/DD-FAR-CR...-REL/far-cry-5
>  Peut-être moins cher sur la version anglaise du site


Ca fait en effet 14,30€ mais la conversion de monnaie n'occasionne pas des frais de change appliqués par la banque ou paypal ?

----------


## Gorillaz

Perso, j'ai 1€ de frais de change avec LBP

----------


## FB74

> Ca fait en effet 14,30€ mais la conversion de monnaie n'occasionne pas des frais de change appliqués par la banque ou paypal ?


3.5% pour Paypal (et certaines conversions sont plus chères, 4%).

Et comme généralement ils se la jouent déjà gladiateur avec leur taux de conversion de base, tu te fais avoir 2 fois....  ::ninja::

----------


## Oldnoobie

Il reste le store Ubi : 15€ aussi et ramenable à 12€ sur vous avez 100 points à claquer.

----------


## Baalim

Ancestor bundle
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/ancestor-bundle

Tu la sens, ma grosse valeur ajoutée par rapport à reddit ?  ::trollface:: 

Bon, c'est pas cher (1.9€) mais vieux et vu et revu.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Il reste le store Ubi : 15€ aussi et ramenable à 12€ sur vous avez 100 points à claquer.


A vrai dire, le principal avantage de gamersgate tient au fait qu'il est, en principe, toujours possible d'acheter pour un tiers. Enfin, je dis ça mais la possibilité était bloquée pour Acod.

----------


## Marmottas

Bons plans et toi tu as déjà vu un monsieur tout nu ? aurait quand même eu un peu plus de c...... / Pardon, je voulais écrire de gueule !

----------


## Gorillaz

Flad est trop jeune, il comprendrait pas la ref  ::ninja::

----------


## Flad

Est-ce qu'il y a un pilote dans ce topic ?

----------


## pipoop

Hello This Is your captaine Baalim and we are flying over a sea of vinegar the external temperature isbelow zéro and or destination is the land of bon pain foireux we are especting to arrive in less than 22min local time.
Thank you for tour attention

----------


## Gorillaz

Below zero ... Subnautica ?

----------


## jujupatate

> Plop les gens,
> 
> Je me bats avec le Uplay Store, j'ai claqué 100 Upoints vendredi pour avoir un voucher 20%.
> Je me reco ce matin pour l'utiliser sur un jeu... pas moyen de remettre la main dessus. J'ai fait tout le tour de l'interface sans trouver, et contrairement à la dernière fois, je n'ai pas de mail donnant le code du voucher...
> Si quelqu'un est moins paumé sur ce store de merde, je prends les conseils pour remettre la main dessus, merci.



Normalement, t'as reçu un mail avec un code promo à ajouter au panier, si la méthode n'a pas changée.  :;):

----------


## Hilikkus

> Hello This Is your captaine Baalim and we are flying over a sea of vinegar the external temperature isbelow zéro and or destination is the land of bon pain foireux we are especting to arrive in less than 22min local time.
> Thank you for tour attention


 :^_^:

----------


## FB74

Y'a un machin sur Steam, à base de 5 euros d'économisés dès 30 euros d'achat et une histoire de jetons.  :tired: 

Tout ça pour l'année du Baalim Cochon.  :tired:

----------


## La Chouette

> Y'a un machin sur Steam, à base de 5 euros d'économisés dès 30 euros d'achat et une histoire de jetons. 
> 
> Tout ça pour l'année du Baalim Cochon.


Steam offre 5000 jetons. Tu gagnes 121 jetons par euro dépensé sur le store (133 si c'est des gifts). Tu peux en dépenser pour des arrière-plans de profil moches, des emotes moches, un badge, ou pour rendre ton profil gold jusqu'à la fin des soldes.
Tu peux aussi les utiliser pour un discount de 5€, mais pour ça, même en comptant les tokens offerts, il faut dépenser plus de 80 brouzoufs dans le store. Tu peux également rendre ton profil gold jusqu'à l'année prochaine, ce qui te demande de dépenser presque 100€ sur le store, afin de prouver que tu es un vrai pigeon.
Quant aux soldes elles-mêmes, je peux pas savoir si elles sont intéressantes, puisque la moitié de ma wishlist est soit pas sortie soit pas soldée.

----------


## JulLeBarge

Moi j'ai eu que  4k jetons, ça dépend de combien tu as dépensé avant...

Concernant les offres, c'est pas ouf, et leur histoire de coupons 5€ ça pourrait être intéressant mais faut avoir au moins 30€ à dépenser (et je sais pas si ça marche si on prend plusieurs titres pour atteindre ce montant)

----------


## La Chouette

> Moi j'ai eu que  4k jetons, ça dépend de combien tu as dépensé avant...
> 
> Concernant les offres, c'est pas ouf, et leur histoire de coupons 5€ ça pourrait être intéressant mais faut avoir au moins 30€ à dépenser (et je sais pas si ça marche si on prend plusieurs titres pour atteindre ce montant)


Donc en plus tu peux te faire pigeonner dès l'obtention de tes jetons gratuits ?  ::o: 
C'est vraiment tout pourri, ce truc.

Bon, après, y a quand même d'excellents jeux à bas prix, comme Pyre, mais c'est au même niveau que toutes les soldes précédentes, sans la possibilité de se faire un euro en revendant les cartes gratuites.

----------


## JulLeBarge

Ouaip, y'a quelques trucs qui me tente mais j'ai déjà dépensé 30€ de jeu ce week-end (heureusement pas soldés aujourd'hui.. je serais dèg), je vais être fort...

----------


## Baalim

Un humble book bundle avec le bouquin "Vintage Game Consoles: An Inside Look at Apple, Atari, Commodore, Nintendo, and the Greatest Gaming Platforms of All Time", histoire de pouvoir se mettre sur la gueule entre gens civilisés  :Cigare: 

Et "Vintage Games 2.0: An Insider Look at the Most Influential Games of All Time" dans le palier à 1$  ::wub:: 

https://www.humblebundle.com/books/b...ent=hero_image

----------


## FB74

> Moi j'ai eu que  4k jetons, ça dépend de combien tu as dépensé avant...


2000 jetons pour moi.  :Emo: 

Faut dire, je n'achète quasiment plus rien sur Steam.  :tired:

----------


## Bruit Bleu

Thimbleweed Park est à 7.99€ (-60%) chez Steam :
https://store.steampowered.com/app/569860/
Si vous avez aimé Maniac Mansion...

----------


## acdctabs

4500 jetons sur mon compte principal, 100 jetons pour mon bot. Même pas de badge pour mon bot !

----------


## Baalim

5000 jetons. Je suis déçu  ::sad::

----------


## acdctabs

> 5000 jetons. Je suis déçu


Combien pour tes autres comptes ?  ::P: 

Tu peux même pas trade l’émoticône en plus.

----------


## madgic

5000  ::lol::

----------


## Baalim

> Combien pour tes autres comptes ? 
> 
> Tu peux même pas trade l’émoticône en plus.


A priori.. Que dalle. Faut dire, j'ai dû faire 2 achats en 11 ans sur le deuxième et rien sur le troisième.  ::ninja::

----------


## La Chouette

Les emotes moches non échangeables et non revendables. Quelle plaie ces trucs.

----------


## Nanaki

5€ de réduc pour 30€ d'achat c'est déjà pas mal, le coupon supplémentaire de 5€ pour 15000 jetons, ok c'est abusé, mais les 5€ offert pour 30€ d'achats c'est une première sur Steam et je ne vois pas pourquoi on devrait s'en plaindre.
Et oui ça marche si on prends plusieurs titres pour arriver à 30€, il y a une jauge dans le panier.

----------


## La Chouette

> 5€ de réduc pour 30€ d'achat c'est déjà pas mal, le coupon supplémentaire de 5€ pour 15000 jetons, ok c'est abusé, mais les 5€ offert pour 30€ d'achats c'est une première sur Steam et je ne vois pas pourquoi on devrait s'en plaindre.
> Et oui ça marche si on prends plusieurs titres pour arriver à 30€, il y a une jauge dans le panier.


Ah, ça je ne m'en plains pas, c'est juste le système de tokens qui est complètement ridicule et une de leurs pires idées de "gimmick de soldes". D'autant plus que j'ai maintenant tout un tas d'emotes indiquées comme "marketable" dans mon inventaire mais que je ne peux pas vendre et qui ne sont pas marketables d'après la FAQ. J'aurais su, j'aurais pas pris ces horreurs et laissé pourrir mes tokens.

----------


## Gorillaz

3€ the Witcher 2 ! Pour ceux qui ne l'auraient jamais fait ...
12€ le watch dogs 2 sur steam ou Uplay

----------


## FB74

> 5€ de réduc pour 30€ d'achat c'est déjà pas mal, le coupon supplémentaire de 5€ pour 15000 jetons, ok c'est abusé, mais les 5€ offert pour 30€ d'achats c'est une première sur Steam et je ne vois pas pourquoi on devrait s'en plaindre.
> Et oui ça marche si on prends plusieurs titres pour arriver à 30€, il y a une jauge dans le panier.


C'est bien 5 euros de réduction dès 30 euros d'achat ou bien 5 euros qui arrivent sur le porte-monnaie pour 30 euros dépensés ?

----------


## Baalim

Daily chthonicle, gratos chez indie gala.
Avec Gordor à la une !

https://freebies.indiegala.com/daily...f=indiegala3i/

Final fantasy XIV starter pack gratos sur twitch prime
https://www.twitch.tv/prime

Farcry 5, cette fois à 13.5€ chez Gmg.
 Je commencerais Presque à anticiper un nouveau humble uplay bundle

----------


## Nanaki

> C'est bien 5 euros de réduction dès 30 euros d'achat ou bien 5 euros qui arrivent sur le porte-monnaie pour 30 euros dépensés ?


Reduc, j'ai mis 30€ d'articles dans mon panier et ça me demande de payer 25.

----------


## Oldnoobie

Pas de pot chez moi ça ne passe pas ....Lunar Sales : 5€ de réduc pour tout achat de mini 30€. Souci : au moment de payer par paypal, la somme ignore la réduc de 5€ pourtant présente clairement au Panier en déduction du montant global.... Je suis dubitatif....

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> 5€ de réduc pour 30€ d'achat c'est déjà pas mal, le coupon supplémentaire de 5€ pour 15000 jetons, ok c'est abusé, mais les 5€ offert pour 30€ d'achats c'est une première sur Steam et je ne vois pas pourquoi on devrait s'en plaindre.
> Et oui ça marche si on prends plusieurs titres pour arriver à 30€, il y a une jauge dans le panier.


J'ai tenté à partir de Strange Brigade Deluxe (22€) + Far Cry 5 (15€). Faut ptet payer par CB ?

----------


## Nanaki

> Pas de pot chez moi ça ne passe pas ....Lunar Sales : 5€ de réduc pour tout achat de mini 30€. Souci : au moment de payer par paypal, la somme ignore la réduc de 5€ pourtant présente clairement au Panier en déduction du montant global.... Je suis dubitatif....
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> J'ai tenté à partir de Strange Brigade Deluxe (22€) + Far Cry 5 (15€). Faut ptet payer par CB ?



De ce que j'ai lu sur les forums la réduc se fait sur l'écran final, il faut mettre continuer sur l'écran paypal même si ça indique le mauvais montant, le bon montant sera indiqué sur la page Steam  de validation finale.





> Hi, just chiming in to let you guys know. Paypal works too.
> 
> Cart shows the 5 € discount. You click purchase for myself, Paypal, window opens.
> Login to Paypal, it shows full price (no discount), you click Pay anyway.
> You get back to Steam, your order gets summarized, the discount is back.
> You agree to terms and conditions, confirm payment, you get charged the discounted price.

----------


## Oldnoobie

Ah, je n'avais pas osé finaliser l'achat du coup, merci de l'info !

----------


## Spilke Spiegel

Pour les fans de oldies en version boites, il y a Emmaus qui font habituellement les jeux PC à 1 Euros, là pour les soldes c'est 3 jeux pour 1 Euro.
Oui je sais qu'a l'heure du dématérialisé, c'est pourri comme bon plan mais il y a des fois de belles surprises cachés sous des Léa passion cheval.

----------


## pikkpi

Si jamais des gens ont loupé les *Resident Evil 2* à pas cher, les versions pc sont toujours à 34,99 à l'espace culturel leclerc vers chez moi.  ( Si vous voulez le code juste, j'envoie pas la boite vide faut pas déconner, et promis j'active pas le code en loucedé  ::ninja::   ) .

----------


## Setzer

La boîte n'est pas vide y'a 3 DVD dedans.

----------


## Baalim

Splinter Cell conviction gratuit sur uplay !

 Edit : ah bah non, c'est pas pour ces cons de français.  :tired: 

 un truc qui serait génial, c'est qu'on ait des sociétés de jeux vidéo en France. Comme ça, on pourrait être avantagé lorsqu'il y a des offres  :Indeed: 


 Bon, je suis un peu mauvaise langue. Si ça se trouve, ça va arriver chez nous d'ici quelques heures




Pensons un peu aux gens comme Gordor et Flad qui jouent sur des consoles playschool ® : the way est à 1€ sur switch.
https://www.nintendo.fr/Jeux/Jeux-a-...d-1362896.html

----------


## sticky-fingers

Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell Conviction gratos sur Uplay ... US  ::trollface::

----------


## Baalim

> Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell Conviction gratos sur Uplay ... US


Vilain  :Emo: 


Zone of the enders 2 à 11 € avec le code WINTERMADNESS
https://www.voidu.com/en/zone-of-the...2nd-runner-mrs

----------


## Hyeud

> Splinter Cell conviction gratuit sur uplay !
> 
>  Edit : ah bah non, c'est pas pour ces cons de français. 
> 
>  un truc qui serait génial, c'est qu'on ait des sociétés de jeux vidéo en France. Comme ça, on pourrait être avantagé lorsqu'il y a des offres





> Ubisoft (anciennement Ubi Soft Entertainment) est une entreprise française de développement, d'édition et de distribution de jeux vidéo, créée en mars 1986 par les cinq frères Guillemot, originaires de Carentoir dans le Morbihan, en France.


J'imagine que c'était de l'humour mais au cas où une âme pure et innocente gobant tous ce que tu dis passe par là.

----------


## sticky-fingers

> Vilain


Tu m'as grillé et tu m'insultes  :Emo:  je vais refaire une L.I.S.T.E

----------


## Baalim

> J'imagine que c'était de l'humour mais au cas où une âme pure et innocente gobant tous ce que tu dis passe par là.


Flagrant délit de Jelb. En taule !  :Boom: 

Depuis la scission flood/pas flood, y'a plus d'âme innocente dans le coin.

----------


## moutaine

> J'imagine que c'était de l'humour mais au cas où une âme pure et innocente gobant tous ce que tu dis passe par là.


Tout le monde ici sait bien que baalim est le mal incarné.  ::unsure::

----------


## Valenco

> Tout le monde ici sait bien que baalim est le *mâle* incarné.


Faut quand même pas exagérer...  ::ninja::

----------


## Harvester

A ce propos, en discutant avec son épouse l'autre jour...

----------


## Mastaba

> A ce propos, en discutant avec son épouse l'autre jour...


La synthèse vocale de l'atarist c'est quelque chose.

----------


## Valenco

:^_^:

----------


## Baalim

> A ce propos, en discutant avec son épouse l'autre jour...


Chuis pas marié. Flagrant délit de diffamation publique. En taule ! (la vraie, cette fois)  :Boom:

----------


## FB74

> Chuis pas marié. Flagrant délit de diffamation publique. En taule ! (la vraie, cette fois)


Divorcé depuis l'achat de la GTX 1080 avec un crédit sur 5 ans ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Valenco

> Chuis pas marié. Flagrant délit de diffamation publique. En taule ! (la vraie, cette fois)


Dire que je pensais que tu étais marié à FB74, vu que vous vous engueulez comme un vieux couple.

----------


## Baalim

> Dire que je pensais que tu étais marié à FB74, vu que vous vous engueulez comme un vieux couple.


J'aurais tout vu et tout lu sur ce forum  :Sweat: 



Départ des soldes tournantes chez Fanatical avec un coupon LUNAR8 en prime

https://www.fanatical.com/en/flash-game-sale

----------


## FB74

Il est bien Killer Instinct (en promo à 9.24 euros sur Steam) ou c'est de la daube pour Ataristes névrosés ?  ::):

----------


## Mastaba

> Dire que je pensais que tu étais marié à FB74, vu que vous vous engueulez comme un vieux couple.


Maintenant je comprends la pertinence de la pub pour gleeden au dos du dernier CPC.

----------


## eeepc35

> Il est bien Killer Instinct (en promo à 9.24 euros sur Steam) ou c'est de la daube pour Ataristes névrosés ?


C'est bien.

----------


## Valenco

> Maintenant je comprends la pertinence de la pub pour gleeden au dos du dernier CPC.



Ha ?!  ::w00t:: 

Il faudra que j'aille voir la version papier en kiosque.

----------


## Baalim

Year of the pig bundle chez groupees. 1.5$ en précommande.

J'ai peur  :Sweat: 

https://groupees.com/yearofthepig

Les mecs sont tellement confiants qu'ils ont mis ça en couverture.
https://dbfiechter.bandcamp.com/album/chinese-festivals


Bendy and the super awesome machine of time and space bending with s&m fetish (ou un truc comme ça) à 4.19€

https://store.steampowered.com/app/6...e_Ink_Machine/

----------


## FB74

Paradox Bundle 2019:
https://www.humblebundle.com/games/paradox-bundle-2019

 :Vibre:

----------


## Jughurta

Par contre le DLC d'Age of Wonders en pallier 3 c'est du gros foutage de gueule, il ne contient qu'un scénario et la musique du jeu.

----------


## FB74

Je ne sais pas si je prends pour Age of Wonders 3, c'est le seul qui m'intéresse.  :tired:

----------


## Hyeud

Le bundle à 20 000 heures de jeu  ::O:

----------


## FB74

Bon, j'aurai quelques clés à fourguer plus tard sur le topic des dons...  ::ninja::

----------


## ElleLaisseDes

si y en a qui veulent se débarrasser de leur clé EU IV on peut s'arranger  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> Bon, j'aurai quelques clés à fourguer plus tard sur le topic des dons...


Si t'as pris steel normandy, t'embête pas et file le moi direct  ::ninja::

----------


## FB74

> si y en a qui veulent se débarrasser de leur clé EU IV on peut s'arranger


Dommage.  ::ninja:: 




> Si t'as pris steel normandy, t'embête pas et file le moi direct


Je n'ai pas été jusque là.  ::ninja::  ²

----------


## erkadae

C est vraiment dommage le seul qui m interesse c est europa, tant pis  ::|:

----------


## Baalim

> Dommage. 
> 
> 
> 
> Je n'ai pas été jusque là.  ²


Radin !

----------


## MeL

Divinity Original Sin EE à 8€, son lowest
The_Witcher_3 à 9€, son lowest

----------


## Baalim

Microsoft est sympa et re-propose gratuitement Crackdown sur xbox 360 et xbox one.

Probablement pour NE PAS vous donner envie d'acheter le 3ème opus qui sort très prochainement
https://marketplace.xbox.com/fr-fr/Product/Crackdown/

----------


## rogercoincoin

Merci Baalim pour crackdown !
 :;):

----------


## odji

c'est pas gratuit mais c'est pas pourri:
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/undercover-bundle

----------


## sebarnolds

> c'est pas gratuit mais c'est pas pourri:
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/undercover-bundle


Un bon bundle pour les quelques uns qui n'ont pas encore les jeux du bundle (The Last Door, Cognition est ok, Beholder et The Sexy Brutale ont bonne réputation).

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

J'ai une envie soudaine de rejouer à Doom (l'original !). Et ça tombe bien c'est en promo Steam.  
Vous me conseillez de prendre juste "Ultimate Doom" ou bien la complète (avec "Doom II'" et "Final Doom" en plus) pour 3€  de plus?

----------


## Stelarc

Je crois que si tu veux te faire le mod dont j'ai oublié le nom. LE mod quoi. ::P: Il te faut l'Ultimate. :;):

----------


## schouffy

Prends tout.

----------


## Baalim

Sekiro pc serait apparemment en précommande chez amazon à 39€ grâce un coupon ajouté automatiquement.

----------


## Tenebris

> Sekiro pc serait apparemment en précommande chez amazon à 39€ grâce un coupon ajouté automatiquement.


Grand fou, fuis, cours avant que Couyu te tire les oreilles  ::ninja::

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> Je crois que si tu veux te faire le mod dont j'ai oublié le nom. LE mod quoi.Il te faut l'Ultimate.


"Brutal Doom" le mod je crois.  ::): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Prends tout.


Ok. Il faut bien dépenser un peu sur Steam une fois de temps en temps.  ::P:

----------


## Bloub et Riz

> Sekiro pc serait apparemment en précommande chez amazon à 39€ grâce un coupon ajouté automatiquement.


Pas tout à fait automatiquement. Il faut cocher la case qui apparaît sur la page de l'article.

----------


## Baalim

> Pas tout à fait automatiquement. Il faut cocher la case qui apparaît sur la page de l'article.


Ah ?
Chez moi, elle est pré-cochée.

Middle earth definive edition à 11.50 €
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/mi...nitive-edition

----------


## Stelarc

> "Brutal Doom" le mod je crois.


Voilà.

----------


## Baalim

*Injustice 2 à 7.5 $ chez Play Asia !* 

https://www.play-asia.com/injustice-2/13/70bpvd

----------


## Gorillaz

C'est pas gris Play Asia ?


Spoiler Alert! 


inb4: "Non, c'est jaune"  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Florian L

Envie de compléter ta collection de Launcher ?


Tropico 4 Gratuit sur PC (Dématérialisé) via Gamessessions jusqu'au 28/02.

Pour obtenir le jeu gratuitement,* vous devez télécharger le jeu via Gamessessions et y jouer pendant 5 minutes*.
Info vue sur Dealabs


Et FrostPunk à 17.99€, proche de son _Historical Law_  (16.49€) sur pas mal de site, dontHB, Fanatical, GMG, Steam, et Gog (avec 2.10 € dans le porte monnaie).

@Gorillaz Quant tu n'es pas sûr, fait comme moi, utilise le Baalim verificator en mp !  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

Le très chouette axiom verge est dispo et gratos sur l'EGS
https://www.epicgames.com/store/en-U...iom-verge/home

Thimbleweed park serait le prochain jeu gratos !

Jusque là, c'est un sans faute de la part d'Epic. j'ai déjà 100% des titres offerts  :Emo: 


HS2000% : hitfactor 7.1 gratos
https://fr.giveawayoftheday.com/hitfactor-7-1-0/#

----------


## zguy02

> Le très chouette axiom verge est dispo et gratos sur l'EGS
> https://www.epicgames.com/store/en-U...iom-verge/home
> 
> Thimbleweed park serait le prochain jeu gratos !
> 
> Jusque là, c'est un sans faute de la part d'Epic. j'ai déjà 100% des titres offerts 
> 
> 
> [/url]


j'ai epic launcher juste pour cette offre sauf que la le bouton "acheter" s'est transformé en chargement (infini).

----------


## Magnarrok

Ah bah moi il est payant à 20€  ::lol::

----------


## Baalim

> j'ai epic launcher juste pour cette offre sauf que la le bouton "acheter" s'est transformé en chargement (infini).


Tu as mis ton application à jour ?
J'ai pu ajouter le jeu à ma bibliothèque sans difficulté.

----------


## zguy02

ya que sur la page de axion verge que ca fait ca .

edit : jme deco pour reco le launcher, plantage sur le mot de passe : compte bloqué pendant 2 heures -_-

----------


## El SoS

> ya que sur la page de axion verge que ca fait ca .
> 
> edit, jme deco pour reco le launcher, plantage sur le mot de passe : compte bloqué pendant 2 heures -_-


Je viens de tester pareil bouton chargement.
J'ai pu deco reco, pas de mise à jour du launcher, toujours pareil bouton chargement indéfiniment

----------


## zguy02

victime du succes de leur offre, ils cherchent a nous faire raquer?  ::o:

----------


## Magnarrok

Ah ça y est j'ai réussi. Surement un bug!

----------


## Gorillaz

Je sais pas combien de temps ils vont offrir des jeux EGS, mais ils se moquent pas de nous !  :Clap: 

Pour info, j'avais le bug sur l'application, je suis passé par le site et ça fonctionne  :;):

----------


## Jughurta

C'est jusqu'à fin 2019 les jeux gratos chez EGS.

----------


## zguy02

jdois etre maudit, meme bug sur le site

----------


## bbd

> jdois etre maudit, meme bug sur le site


Tout pareil  ::|: 

Edit : J'ai réussi en changeant la langue sur le site. Du coup le chargement s'est changé en buy et ça a fonctionné  :;):

----------


## Maalak

J'ai également pu le prendre sur le site avec la langue en anglais.

----------


## Baalim

Le très bon Nioh à 20 €
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games...ete-edition-pc

Groupees remute. 2.22$
https://groupees.com/remutexx6

Pour les amateurs de chats et de VN à la con, il semblerait qu'il y ait celui-ci :
https://store.steampowered.com/app/4...urrfect_Union/

----------


## zguy02

> J'ai également pu le prendre sur le site avec la langue en anglais.


enfin !!!!

merci !

----------


## FB74

*Need For Speed Hot Pursuit* (Origin) à 3.74 euros sur Amazon:
https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B00RNHDHUS

----------


## Galgu

> Je sais pas combien de temps ils vont offrir des jeux EGS, mais ils se moquent pas de nous ! 
> 
> Pour info, j'avais le bug sur l'application, je suis passé par le site et ça fonctionne


Jai eu le bug en Français aussi, passé en ENG c'est passé. Un bug avec les accents ?

sinon 100% d'accord; super choix sur les jeux offerts, que ça continue !

----------


## maxtidus10

Pareil pour moi sur l'Epic game launch, depuis hier c'était chargement infini, du coup je suis passé par le site internet epic game store, et la bas ça a marché.

----------


## Baalim

Do not feed the monkeys, 7€
https://www.indiegala.com/do-not-fee...erjack-on-sale

----------


## odji

un vendredi qui semble tenir la route chez IG:
https://www.indiegala.com/friday-spe...0-steam-bundle

----------


## odji

hmm.... https://groupees.com/remutexx6

----------


## odji

des jeux tres indies-indies:
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/torment-bundle

----------


## Baalim

Il me semble avoir lu de bonnes choses sur Bad dream coma

----------


## FB74

*Sim City 4 Deluxe* à 99 centimes d'eurobaalimbrouzoufs sur Fanatical:
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/si...deluxe-edition

----------


## odji

https://store.steampowered.com/app/399670/Game_Corp_DX/ et https://store.steampowered.com/app/3...eluxe_Edition/  sur le https://www.chrono.gg/shop  contre des piecettes

----------


## Baalim

Sortie de DemonsTier, créé par les mecs qui ont sorti Riddled corpses et Xenon Valkyrie :



Pour 9 euros, il semblerait qu'on ait droit à un roguelike pas dégueulasse.


Apparemment, ils ont eu la flemme de sortir un nouveau trailer depuis celui de 2017...







*Another phone : laura's story gratos*
https://freebies.indiegala.com/anoth...DLE+-+20190208

----------


## odji

gogobunchofkeys 30:
https://www.bunchkeys.com/bunch-keys-bundle-30

----------


## odji

preco de jeu mobile, ou steam?  sur groupees: https://groupees.com/groove

Piano Cat Club Lighting Piano Bar


after HOURS, Tacoma et Sanctuary RPG Black Edition ajoutés au trove

----------


## Baalim

Le vieux et obscur jeu d'aventure Keepsake est à 0.40 €
Peut être l'occasion de lui donner sa chance ?
https://store.steampowered.com/app/704860/Keepsake/


Pas une bonne affaire mais un truc intrigant en provenance de square collective pour les gens en manque de plateforme 3D et de medievil :
https://awekteam.itch.io/towerprincess






Une démo d'un Go est disponible sur itch.io

----------


## Herr Peter

> Une démo *d'un Go* est disponible sur itch.io

----------


## Baalim

Pitié  ::sad:: 
Je suis en plein kingdom hearts

----------


## FB74

> Pitié 
> Je suis en plein kingdom hearts

----------


## Baalim

:Cryb: 

Eidos anthology à 74 €... 56 jeux !
https://store.steampowered.com/bundl...dos_Anthology/


A case of distrust à 7.5 $ (+tva) pour une clé steam et une version drm free
https://benwander.itch.io/a-case-of-distrust

Je ne connaissais pas mais ça ressemble à une repompe assez soignée de Monument valley
https://store.steampowered.com/app/9...clidean_Skies/



https://steamcdn-a.akamaihd.net/stea...m?t=1548682699

----------


## Bruit Bleu

> Do not feed the monkeys, 7€
> https://www.indiegala.com/do-not-fee...erjack-on-sale


Je ne connaissais pas ce jeu, mais ça n'a pas l'air mal. Merci pour la découverte !
Il est moins cher chez Voidu avec le code WINTERMADNESS (5.84 €) https://www.voidu.com/en/do-not-feed-the-monkeys

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Startopia dans l'Eidos Anthology, je l'aurais bien pris mais "indisponible dans votre région" Doh  ::|:

----------


## Gorillaz

Tu habites dans le Larzac ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Hyeud

> Le vieux et obscur jeu d'aventure Keepsake est à 0.40 €
> Peut être l'occasion de lui donner sa chance ?
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/704860/Keepsake/


Ouaip pour 40 centimes, faut pas hésiter, c'est joli, relaxant, les énigmes ne sont pas tordues, quelques casse-têtes rigolo, une ambiance "seul au monde" appréciable.




> Tu habites dans le Larzac ?


Presque, la charente-maritime, c'est chez sego, c'est un monde à part.  ::ninja::

----------


## acdctabs

> Startopia dans l'Eidos Anthology, je l'aurais bien pris mais "indisponible dans votre région" Doh


J'ai pris le pack hier, j'en avais pour genre 30,5€.
Une fois dans le panier, il est à 29,7€ (bon du coup j'ai rajouté un petit jeu pour avoir les 5€ en moins).

En fait il m'a viré les jeux du pack qui ne sont pas disponible dans ma région ... (Pandemonium et Blood Omen 2: Legacy of Kain)

Dommage ces restrictions (Startopia je l'avais déjà).

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Presque, la charente-maritime, c'est chez sego, c'est un monde à part.


Me parle pas de cette putitude (ça passe?  ::ninja:: )

----------


## Baalim

NioH complete, 16 €  ::o: 

https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/nioh...am-key--3444-1

Achetayyy !

----------


## nemra

Dites les canards, https://www.voidu.com/fr/ , ça vaut quoi?

Il semble que se store soit dans la liste des revendeurs officiel Ubi https://support.ubi.com/fr-FR/Faqs/0...r%C3%A9%C3%A9s

Quelqu'un à déjà testé?

God Eater III me fait de l’œil et avec le coupon 25% (37.5), et valkyria-chronicles-4 à 50% + 25% de redoc avec le coupon cumulable (22.49€) pour un total de 59.99 les deux jeux.

----------


## Baalim

> Dites les canards, https://www.voidu.com/fr/ , ça vaux quoi?
> 
> Il semble que se store soit dans la liste des revendeurs officiel Ubi https://support.ubi.com/fr-FR/Faqs/0...r%C3%A9%C3%A9s
> 
> Quelqu'un à déjà testé?
> 
> God Eater III me fait de l'oeil et avec le coupon 25% (37.5), et valkyria-chronicles-4 à 50% + 25% de redoc avec le coupon cumulable (22.49€) au total.


Le site est nickel.
Apparemment, ils ont eu quelques soucis avec ubi mais c'est rentré dans l'ordre.

----------


## FB74

> NioH complete, 16 € 
> 
> https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/nioh...am-key--3444-1
> 
> Achetayyy !


The Flame in the flood à 2.50 euros:
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/the-...am-key--3355-1

----------


## nemra

> Le site est nickel.
> Apparemment, ils ont eu quelques soucis avec ubi mais c'est rentré dans l'ordre.


Chouette, bon bah mon compte en banque te déteste!

----------


## FB74

> Chouette, bon bah mon compte en banque te déteste!


En fait Voidu est détenu à 25% par la Baalim S.A. située aux îles Caïmans.  :Indeed:

----------


## Baalim

Si seulement  :Emo: 

Attack on Titan 2 à 28.70 pour les VIP chez GMG
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games...tan-2-aot2-pc/

----------


## ElleLaisseDes

Tyranny à 10€ chez https://www.chrono.gg/

----------


## rogercoincoin

> NioH complete, 16 € 
> 
> https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/nioh...am-key--3444-1
> 
> Achetayyy !


Ben si c'est du genre , dark soul 3 "tu crèves tout le temps..."   j'en ai marre !
Et d’après les retours c'est çà surtout...   :Gerbe:

----------


## Baalim

> Ben si c'est du genre , dark soul 3 "tu crèves tout le temps..."   j'en ai marre !
> Et d’après les retours c'est çà surtout...


Ouais, faut bien reconnaître qu'on crève assez souvent.

----------


## Stelarc

> Ben si c'est du genre , dark soul 3 "tu crèves tout le temps..."   j'en ai marre !
> Et d’après les retours c'est çà surtout...


Si t'es nul ouais mais c'est le cas dans tous les vrais jeux. ::ninja::

----------


## Mamadou

> Ben si c'est du genre , dark soul 3 "tu crèves tout le temps..."   j'en ai marre !
> Et d’après les retours c'est çà surtout...

----------


## Baalim

Nintendo switch à 259€ avec coupon
https://www.amazon.fr/Console-Ninten.../dp/B01M6ZGICT

----------


## aggelon

Il ne vous reste plus que quelques heures pour profiter des -67% sur Wild Terra Online, soit 4.94€, car à partir de demain il sera gratuit : https://steamcommunity.com/games/500...85127720298435  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

Un indie gala monday avec quelques titres pas complètement honteux, ça mérite d'être signalé:
https://www.indiegala.com/monday-mot...8-games-bundle

 à noter quand même super Chibi knight posait de gros problèmes sur mon ordinateur avec des ralentissements incompréhensibles au regard de ce qui était affiché. 

De mémoire, il s'agissait tout comme jamestown d'un jeu pas optimisé pour les processeurs multicoeurs.

----------


## Baalim

Pour ERISS et les derniers résistants, Inside est à $ en drm free (ou à 6 en bundle.avec Limbo)

https://playdead.itch.io/inside


Htc  vive pro à 500€
https://www.cdiscount.com/informatiq...hanw01700.html

----------


## Magnarrok

Civ 6 gratuit à partir de 19h jusqu'au 14 février.

----------


## Baalim

> Civ 6 gratuit à partir de 19h jusqu'au 14 février.



La bonne blague. Toutes les boutiques se sont subitement mises à proposer d'importants rabais en fin d'après-midi...

----------


## Eskimon

Wait, chui in peu con ou il y a une typo ? Comment le jeu peut être gratuit et à -70% ? (Chez moi je vois que la promo en tout cas)

----------


## Flad

> Wait, chui in peu con ou il y a une typo ? Comment le jeu peut être gratuit et à -70% ? (Chez moi je vois que la promo en tout cas)


Tu peux jouer gratuitement à partir de ce soir 19h jusqu'au 14 février. 
Si tu veux l'acheter c'est -70%

----------


## FB74

> Wait, chui in peu con ou il y a une typo ? Comment le jeu peut être gratuit et à -70% ? (Chez moi je vois que la promo en tout cas)


Comme dit Flad, tu peux y jouer gratuitement pendant la période mentionnée, mais après si tu veux continuer tu raques.  ::):

----------


## Eskimon

Donc chui un peu con, je suis rassuré  ::):

----------


## Magnarrok

> Tu peux jouer gratuitement à partir de ce soir 19h jusqu'au 14 février. 
> Si tu veux l'acheter c'est -70%


Fladaga Jones a encore frappé !

----------


## Harvester

> Donc chui un peu con, je suis rassuré


Tu es donc à ta place ici  ::lol::

----------


## FB74

> Donc chui un peu con, je suis rassuré


Mais non, mais non...  ::ninja:: 

[/ Ajouté sur la liste d'acheteurs potentiels de clés douteuses vendues à prix d'or par Baalim]

----------


## FB74

Rien à voir avec les jeux, mais un bundle Robotique:
https://www.humblebundle.com/books/robotics-iot-books

On va pouvoir programmer Baalim.  :Cigare:

----------


## fletch2099

Le débuguer pour commencer ^^

----------


## Marmottas

> Le débuguer pour commencer ^^


Remplacer toutes les " valeurs " Atari ST par Amiga c'est ça ?

----------


## Maalak

> Le débuguer pour commencer ^^


Faudrait des bouquins d'au moins le 10ème palier.  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

J'entends rien, je vois rien, vous n'existez pas  :tired: 



Fear effect sedna à 1.79 €
A ce tarif, ça donne presque envie de tester
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/fear-effect-sedna

Birthday, the beginning à 8.90 € Le god game mignon n'avait jamais été aussi peu cher.
https://www.wingamestore.com/product...the-Beginning/

----------


## Valenco

Justement, certains ont-ils testé Fear Effect ? Je ne suis même pas persuadé qu'il vaille ses 1,79e.

----------


## Anonyme210226

J'aimerais venir plus souvent sur ce topic. Il est bien tenu, y a de vrais bons plans et de l'humourisme. Mais il y a un truc qui rend la lecture pénible. Ce truc, c'est les attaques systématiques de FB74 contre Baalim. Certes, tu n'es pas le seul à lui envoyer des piques, mais pas un seul de tes messages ne contient pas une petite attaque à son encontre. Alors je me doute bien que ce n'est pas méchant, mais même si ça ne me concerne en rien, ça te fait passer pour un gros lourd obsédé par Baalim, son backlog immense et son goût pour les bundles de VN interlopes à 1 €. La seule lecture du rapide me fait grincer des dents dès que je vois ton avatar de chat à lunettes. 

Je salue Baalim qui ne pète pas un plomb à se voir traiter de la sorte par FB74 et aussi la quasi-totalité des autres participants (je m'inclus dans le groupe), parce que ce que je vois sur ce topic s'apparente à du cyber-harcèlement. Si on me faisait ça, y aurait de la modobell/du pétage de plomb/de la police. Un jour, essayez de lire ce topic en vous mettant dans la peau d'un mec qui débarque, vous allez halluciner.

Voilà, vous pouvez reprendre le fil de vos bons plans.

----------


## Anonyme210226

J'aimerais venir plus souvent sur ce topic. Il est bien tenu, y a de vrais bons plans et de l'humourisme. Mais il y a un truc qui rend la lecture pénible. Ce truc, c'est les attaques systématiques de FB74 contre Baalim. Certes, tu n'es pas le seul à lui envoyer des piques, mais pas un seul de tes messages ne contient pas une petite attaque à son encontre. Alors je me doute bien que ce n'est pas méchant, mais même si ça ne me concerne en rien, ça te fait passer pour un gros lourd obsédé par Baalim, son backlog immense et son goût pour les bundles de VN interlopes à 1 €. La seule lecture du rapide me fait grincer des dents dès que je vois ton avatar de chat à lunettes. 

Je salue Baalim qui ne pète pas un plomb à se voir traiter de la sorte par FB74 et aussi la quasi-totalité des autres participants (je m'inclus dans le groupe), parce que ce que je vois sur ce topic s'apparente à du cyber-harcèlement. Si on me faisait ça, y aurait de la modobell/du pétage de plomb/de la police. Un jour, essayez de lire ce topic en vous mettant dans la peau d'un mec qui débarque, vous allez halluciner.

Voilà, vous pouvez reprendre le fil de vos bons plans.

----------


## Valenco

Justement, certains ont-ils testé Fear Effect ? Je ne suis même pas persuadé qu'il vaille ses 1,79e.

----------


## Magnarrok

On devrait créer un hashtag ! #JeSuisBaalim ou #AtaristeMetoo !

----------


## Adu

#Atari1040stfrulezzz

----------


## FB74

> J'aimerais venir plus souvent sur ce topic. Il est bien tenu, y a de vrais bons plans et de l'humourisme. Mais il y a un truc qui rend la lecture pénible. Ce truc, c'est les attaques systématiques de FB74 contre Baalim. Certes, tu n'es pas le seul à lui envoyer des piques, mais pas un seul de tes messages ne contient pas une petite attaque à son encontre. Alors je me doute bien que ce n'est pas méchant, mais même si ça ne me concerne en rien, ça te fait passer pour un gros lourd obsédé par Baalim, son backlog immense et son goût pour les bundles de VN interlopes à 1 €. La seule lecture du rapide me fait grincer des dents dès que je vois ton avatar de chat à lunettes. 
> 
> Je salue Baalim qui ne pète pas un plomb à se voir traiter de la sorte par FB74 et aussi la quasi-totalité des autres participants (je m'inclus dans le groupe), parce que ce que je vois sur ce topic s'apparente à du cyber-harcèlement. Si on me faisait ça, y aurait de la modobell/du pétage de plomb/de la police. Un jour, essayez de lire ce topic en vous mettant dans la peau d'un mec qui débarque, vous allez halluciner.
> 
> Voilà, vous pouvez reprendre le fil de vos bons plans.


Euh... tu comprends l'humour ou pas ?  ::huh:: 

Maintenant si Baalim le ressent comme ça, il m'envoie un MP et j'arrête aussi sec.

Il m'arrive d'échanger avec lui (et même de faire des affaires), il a donc mon nom comme j'ai le sien (paiement Paypal), donc si vraiment j'étais aussi con que ça à vouloir me "défouler" sur Baalim j'aurais peut-être réfléchi à 2 fois non ?

D'autre part, Baalim est tout à fait libre de me renvoyer la balle sur l'Amiga.  ::P: 

Il ne s'agit en aucune façon d'attaque (personnelle ou pas d'ailleurs), mais juste d'un jeu basé sur le personnage de Baalim (oui, je parle du personnage pas de la personne véritable).

Je n'ai malheureusement pas eu la possibilité de rencontrer Baalim dans la vie réelle, mais ce serait une joie que de le faire un jour.  ::):

----------


## moutaine

Voila maintenant que c'est sorti, faite vous des bisous et on repart sur les bons plans.

merci.  ::love::

----------


## Argha

C'est moi ou quelqu'un à triquité les avatars de chats ?  :Boom:  :Carton:  :Sweat:  :Cafe2:

----------


## Mamadou

Mais déjà est-ce que Baalim existe réellement? On pourrait tout à faire imaginer une sorte de virus informatique

----------


## Hyeud

> Un jour, essayez de lire ce topic en vous mettant dans la peau d'un mec qui débarque, vous allez halluciner.


C'est ce qui m'est arrivé y'a 3 ans, je n'ai pas été choqué plus que ça, on est sur le forum de canard pc tout de même, surtout que Baalim aime bien s'autovanner (ce n'est pas sale), et je trouve ça beau que la communauté l'aide de si bon coeur.

----------


## SeigneurAo

> On pourrait tout à faire imaginer une sorte de virus informatique


Parce qu'il existe une possibilité que ce ne soit pas le cas ? Je ne l'avais jamais envisagé...

----------


## Anonyme210226

> Euh... tu comprends l'humour ou pas ?


Je comprends l'humour, mais c'est bien le caractère systématique (j'insiste vraiment sur ce point) qui rend super lourd l'ensemble de tes posts sur ce topic. Sur ta relation personnelle avec Baalim, j'en prends note, mais ça n'apparaît pas du tout sur le topic.

Après, si vous voulez continuer comme ça, libre à vous, je suis pas un taulier, ni un modo, ni le principal intéressé, et je ne relancerai pas le sujet dans le futur.

----------


## Adu

Tu es surtout bien le premier à te plaindre sur ce sujet là ...

----------


## bbd

> C'est moi ou quelqu'un à triquité les avatars de chats ?


Et il a bien raison parce que les chats c'est vraiment des branleurs, ils passent leur temps à fumer des pétards, à grimper au plafond et à embêter Baalim...

----------


## FB74

> Je comprends l'humour, mais c'est bien le caractère systématique (j'insiste vraiment sur ce point) qui rend super lourd l'ensemble de tes posts sur ce topic. Sur ta relation personnelle avec Baalim, j'en prends note, mais ça n'apparaît pas du tout sur le topic.
> 
> Après, si vous voulez continuer comme ça, libre à vous, je suis pas un taulier, ni un modo, ni le principal intéressé, et je ne relancerai pas le sujet dans le futur.


Ok.  :;): 



Et  #TouchePasAMonBaalim !!!  :Cell:

----------


## archer hawke

> Tu es surtout bien le premier à te plaindre sur ce sujet là ...


De façon propre et argumentée, donc pas de prob  ::):

----------


## Baalim

Voila une tournure inattendue  ::o: 

Nous sommes dans le domaine de la blague récurrente, du gimmick. Je n'ai donc aucun problème avec FB74 (si ce n'est son amour pour les machines daubées  ::ninja::  ).

Après, je comprends que la récurrence des vannes puisse effrayer certains visiteurs (c'était d'ailleurs une critiques principales lors d'un sondage de sinistre mémoire) mais ça reste généralement bon enfant  :;):

----------


## Hilikkus

> Après, je comprends que la récurrence des vannes puisse effrayer certains visiteurs (c'était d'ailleurs une critiques principales lors d'un sondage de sinistre mémoire)


J'ai une idée: pourquoi pas faire un topic à part juste pour que FB74 puisse harceler Baalim tranquillou et nous laisser un topic des bon plans tout propre, sans flood ?

----------


## Adu

> De façon propre et argumentée, donc pas de prob


Ce n'est pas la forme que je critiquais, mais le fond  :;): 
Bon sinon, y a pas un bon plan pour recycler un amiga 500 avec extension mémoire 1mo en quelque chose de plus utile qu'attraper la poussière ?

----------


## FB74

> Voila une tournure inattendue 
> 
> Nous sommes dans le domaine de la blague récurrente, du gimmick. Je n'ai donc aucun problème avec FB74 (si ce n'est son amour pour les machines daubées  ).
> 
> Après, je comprends que la récurrence des vannes puisse effrayer certains visiteurs (c'était d'ailleurs une critiques principales lors d'un sondage de sinistre mémoire) mais ça reste généralement bon enfant


 ::love:: 






D'ailleurs je tenais à dire qu'il était facile d'identifier Baalim dans la vie réelle, parce qu'il se déplace de manière saccadée, un peu comme un scrolling sur Atari ST.  ::trollface:: 





#J'aimeBonBaalim  :Indeed: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'ai une idée: pourquoi pas faire un topic à part juste pour que FB74 puisse harceler Baalim tranquillou et nous laisser un topic des bon plans tout propre, sans flood ?


On a déjà essayé le topic sans flood.  :Indeed: 

Echec.  ::trollface::

----------


## Hilikkus

> On a déjà essayé le topic sans flood. 
> 
> Echec.


Joli jelb  :^_^:

----------


## Baalim

> Ce n'est pas la forme que je critiquais, mais le fond 
> Bon sinon, y a pas un bon plan pour recycler un amiga 500 avec extension mémoire 1mo en quelque chose de plus utile qu'attraper la poussière ?


À part en presse papier ou en repose pied, je ne vois pas  ::trollface::

----------


## Adu

> À part en presse papier ou en repose pied, je ne vois pas


Presse-papier trop grand. Par contre le repose pied sous le bureau top ! Avec sa forme légèrement incliné, mes petits petons seront bien dessus ! Et je suis sûr que le clavier pourra faire massage en les bougeant dessus ! Merci !

----------


## La Chouette

Pas tant un échec que ça le topic des bons plans sans flood. Y avait pas de flood. Y avait cependant pas de bons plans non plus, il est vrai.


-20% sr ASTRONEER, un jeu d'exploration spatiale qu'il est tout mignon et maintenant en 1.0 avec un objectif (ouvrir le noyau de chaque planète) mais qu'il n'est toujours pas très bien optimisé (très sympa à jouer entre amis, ceci dit). Ce prix de 22,39€ reste cependant au delà du prix non soldé du jeu en early access.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Je n'ai malheureusement pas eu la possibilité de rencontrer Baalim dans la vie réelle, mais ce serait une joie que de le faire un jour.


T'es un grand malade toi, va pas souhaiter des trucs pareils  :Boom:  Depuis que je l'ai vu j'en ai perdu tout mes cheveux  ::ninja::  

Spoiler Alert! 


probablement pour lui ressembler  ::trollface::

----------


## Valenco

Ayant rencontré Fb74 irl, je peux vous affirmer que c'est un sale type qui voue une haine crasse à tous les ataristes (surement une blessure d'enfance pas refermée).

Nan, je déconne... En fait, c'est un gars très sympa qui aime bien faire la blague avec Baalim. De toute façon, je pense qu'ils partagent une sorte d'amour vache platonique.

Et sinon, Fear Effect à 1,79e... ça vaut le coup ou c'est de toutes façons 1,79e et quelques heures de perdues.

----------


## SeigneurAo

> -20% sr ASTRONEER, un jeu d'exploration spatiale qu'il est tout mignon et maintenant en 1.0 avec un objectif (ouvrir le noyau de chaque planète) mais qu'il n'est toujours pas très bien optimisé (très sympa à jouer entre amis, ceci dit). Ce prix de 22,39€ reste cependant au delà du prix non soldé du jeu en early access.


Oui, sachant que comme je m'en épanche sur le sujet idoine, l'un (manque d'optimisation) gêne beaucoup l'autre (multijoueur), malheureusement.

----------


## banditbandit

> J'aimerais venir plus souvent sur ce topic. Il est bien tenu, y a de vrais bons plans et de l'humourisme. Mais il y a un truc qui rend la lecture pénible. Ce truc, c'est les attaques systématiques de FB74 contre Baalim. Certes, tu n'es pas le seul à lui envoyer des piques, mais pas un seul de tes messages ne contient pas une petite attaque à son encontre. Alors je me doute bien que ce n'est pas méchant, mais même si ça ne me concerne en rien, ça te fait passer pour un gros lourd obsédé par Baalim, son backlog immense et son goût pour les bundles de VN interlopes à 1 €. La seule lecture du rapide me fait grincer des dents dès que je vois ton avatar de chat à lunettes. 
> 
> Je salue Baalim qui ne pète pas un plomb à se voir traiter de la sorte par FB74 et aussi la quasi-totalité des autres participants (je m'inclus dans le groupe), parce que ce que je vois sur ce topic s'apparente à du cyber-


On doit vraiment pas avoir la même notion d'un topic bien tenu ni du sens de l'humourinsme.  ::O: 




> Euh... tu comprends l'humour ou pas ? 
> 
> Je n'ai malheureusement pas eu la possibilité de rencontrer Baalim dans la vie réelle, mais ce serait une joie que de le faire un jour.


Ma plus grande joie serait de rencontrer Kim Jong Hun et le monstre du Loch ness, après cela je m'ouvrirai bien sur les veines afin de mourir heureux.  ::trollface::

----------


## Oldnoobie

> et nous laisser un topic des bon plans tout propre, sans flood ?


'sont jamais loin ceux-là ! Et où je dépose mon kilo de sel ponctuel, moi ?  ::P: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Oui, sachant que comme je m'en épanche sur le sujet idoine, l'un (manque d'optimisation) gêne beaucoup l'autre (multijoueur), malheureusement.


Aucun souci avec mes bros hier soir, par contre on a pointé un truc : les petits lags quand on pose un piquet, ça se pourrait que ça apparaisse quand tu reboucles deux lignes ensembles. Si tu tires des lignes indépendantes ça resterait fluide. On peut appeler ça un bug ou dire qu'il est normal que ça couine quand tu fais un court-circuit (la ligne apportant également de l'énergie depuis la base).

----------


## banditbandit

> J'ai une idée: pourquoi pas faire un topic à part juste pour que FB74 puisse harceler Baalim tranquillou et nous laisser un topic des bon plans tout propre, sans flood ?


T'as aucune chance la secte veille. 




> 'sont jamais loin ceux-là ! Et où je dépose mon kilo de sel ponctuel, moi ?

----------


## aggelon

Ils existent en vrai ??? Moi j'ai toujours cru que Baalim et FB74 étaient deux comptes créés artificiellement par l'équipe d'animation une seule et même personne pour donner un peu de vie au fofo  ::ninja::

----------


## Oldnoobie

> On doit vraiment pas avoir la même notion d'un topic bien tenu ni du sens de l'humourinsme.


Bien tenu... le titre est mis à jour régulièrement, et parfois c'est drôle (la dernière, le 27 octobre 2018 je crois). 
Humourisme... en effet, c'est le top de la goleri avec un Amiga, un Prey placé à peu prey (olol, ouille mes côtes) et un mec qui parle de L.I.S.T.E. en boucle. 
N'est pas Guy Montagné qui veut...

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ce prix de 22,39€ reste cependant au delà du prix non soldé du jeu en early access.


Achetez, c'est pas cher et on peut dessiner des bites avec son aspirateur à terre. 
Sinon oui, vu qu'il est sorti release mercredi dernier, il est en ce moment un peu plus cher que lorsque c'était un prototype sur lequel, tous les trois mois, ta save était foutue car chaque MAJ entraînait incompatibilité. Un poil gênant quand tu passes des dizaines d'heures à tenter des trucs de dingue.

----------


## Baalim

> T'as aucune chance la secte veille.


En même temps :

1) Ce sont les glandus du sans flood qui ont réclamé et obtenu un référendum alors que les deux topics pouvaient coexister.
2) Le résultat dudit référendum a été sans appel.
3) J'ai pas l'impression de t'avoir vu poster plus d'un ou deux bons plans sur ce topic en plusieurs années.

----------


## Adu

Bon, on s'organise quand une IRL Atari vs Amiga où chacun ramène sa machine et tentera de corrompre l'autre camp ?

----------


## Valenco

Je vous écrase tous mon cpc 6128.  ::ninja::

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Bon, on s'organise quand une IRL Atari vs Amiga où chacun ramène sa machine et tentera de corrompre l'autre camp ?


Et vous pourrez enfin détruire vos machines de merde en vous tapant dessus pour rejoindre le vrai clan des CPC (464 of course  :Cigare: )

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je vous écrase tous mon cpc 6128.


this. Grand esprits tout ça  ::lol::

----------


## Valenco

::P:  .

----------


## Adu

CPC = C'était Pas Cher ? On est dans le clan des nantis quand on a un Atari  :Cigare:  (et dans le clan Amiga quand on avait pas de goût)

----------


## Valenco

> CPC = C'était Pas Cher ? On est dans le clan des nantis quand on a un Atari  (et dans le clan Amiga quand on avait pas de goût)


 :tired: 
Je propose la création d'un topic des bons plans sans flood uniquement ouvert aux Amstradistes et, éventuellement, aux Thomsoniens sur cooptation.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Et aux Philipseurs par pure compassion, car les Amstradiste sont empathiques.

----------


## Oldnoobie

On peut venir avec sa Casio Fx92, ou y a surclassement ?

----------


## SeigneurAo

> Aucun souci avec mes bros hier soir, par contre on a pointé un truc : les petits lags quand on pose un piquet, ça se pourrait que ça apparaisse quand tu reboucles deux lignes ensembles. Si tu tires des lignes indépendantes ça resterait fluide. On peut appeler ça un bug ou dire qu'il est normal que ça couine quand tu fais un court-circuit (la ligne apportant également de l'énergie depuis la base).


J'entends que ça vient en partie de ma machine, mais à seulement 2 joueurs, ça ne devrait pas ramer aussi vite, je trouve.
Concernant les lags à la pose des lignes de vie, ça se manifeste effectivement plus rapidement sur les boucles, mais ça finit toujours par arriver même en ligne droite, après une certaine distance.
Vaut mieux faire des coupures de temps en temps et poser un nouvel oxygénateur, maintenant que ça existe  ::):

----------


## Oldnoobie

C'est pas con... Et c'est dommage, ça avait son charme toutes ces lignes d'O² tirées à travers les cavernes comme autant de certitudes d'être déjà passé par là en mode fil d'Ariane...
Euh... en même temps... si tu utilises des mods sur ton aspiro... la ligne apporte de l'énergie. Tu peux éventuellement te coller des batteries sur le backpack mais ça devient chaud à gérer, non ?

----------


## SeigneurAo

> C'est pas con... Et c'est dommage, ça avait son charme toutes ces lignes d'O² tirées à travers les cavernes comme autant de certitudes d'être déjà passé par là en mode fil d'Ariane...
> Euh... en même temps... si tu utilises des mods sur ton aspiro... la ligne apporte de l'énergie. Tu peux éventuellement te coller des batteries sur le backpack mais ça devient chaud à gérer, non ?


Oui, même si ça finissait par être contre-productif, notamment pour retrouver la sortie, une fois que tout était relié. Avec mon frangin on a mis en place une espèce de signalétique.

----------


## Oldnoobie

Perso quand je suis allé assez loin au travers des cavernes, plutôt que de tenter de recirculer parmi les méandres, je perce en diagonale une sortie en ligne droite montante, ça aide vachement et c'est assez vite fait. 
Bref chacun ses combines ^^

----------


## Anonyme210226

A la lecture des derniers messages, oubliez ce que j'ai dit sur la bonne tenue et l'humourimse. Vous êtes tous des idiots bas du front  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

Bon, les dernières discussions sont incompréhensibles; je suis donc sur le bon topic (ou sur le Tor)

Just cause 4 à 24 € en vente flash chez Green Man Gaming.
Diantre, dois-je acheter ou attendre encore un peu, histoire qu'il soit bradé à 10 € ?  :Sweat: 

https://www.greenmangaming.com/games/just-cause-4-pc/

----------


## Magnarrok

Ah ouais déjà 24€... Patience patience...  ::ninja::

----------


## barbarian_bros

> Bon, on s'organise quand une IRL Atari vs Amiga où chacun ramène sa machine et tentera de corrompre l'autre camp ?


Avec quelques cables null-modem  (en DB-25) on peut s'organiser des parties multi à 1 contre 1 sur Stunt Car Racer, Vroom ou Lotus Turbo Challenge 2, en reliant 2 Atari, 2 Amiga, *ou même en reliant 1 Atari et 1 Amiga*.
La liaison null-modem ou modem entre 1 Atari ST et 1 Amiga est supporté par pas mal de jeux en fait, mais très mal documentée sur le net. Il y a quelques vidéos de démonstration et des scans de manuels où c'est décrit : Lotus 2, Vroom, Stunt Car Racer, Battle Chess, Populous 1 et 2,  Falcon (lui supporte n'importe quelle combinaison Amiga/Atari/Mac)....

----------


## Baalim

Cette liaison contre nature !  :Sweat: 

Un bon plan pour Pipomantis
https://www.chrono.gg/

Remnants of naezith à 4$

----------


## Adu

> Avec quelques cables null-modem  (en DB-25) on peut s'organiser des parties multi à 1 contre 1 sur Stunt Car Racer, Vroom ou Lotus Turbo Challenge 2, en reliant 2 Atari, 2 Amiga, *ou même en reliant 1 Atari et 1 Amiga*.
> La liaison null-modem ou modem entre 1 Atari ST et 1 Amiga est supporté par pas mal de jeux en fait, mais très mal documentée sur le net.
> Pour Lotus 2, Vroom et Stunt Car Racer je suis sûr que c'est supporté, c'est précisé dans leurs manuels.


Jamais, jamais je n'accouplerai mon précieux avec cet immondice qu'est l'Amiga !!! Jamais !!!!  :Boom:

----------


## MrKlawn

Pour vous donner l'avis d'un "jeune" du point de vue fréquentation du forum, je ne trouve pas que les posts de FB74 à l'encontre de Baalim ressemble de près ou de loin à du harcèlement. 
Je vous lis depuis le fameux sondage. Je suis arrivé sur ce forum pendant cette histoire de vote pour ou contre le spam, et je dois dire qu'ayant eu la version sans spam en premier lieu (je n'étais même pas au courant qu'un deuxième topic avec spam existait), les bons plans actuels sont beaucoup plus animés et "drôles" à lire. 
Ça se devine assez vite que c'est un running-gag de deux anciens restés bloqués sur leur gue-guerre de machines d'un autre temps. Alors certes ça peut paraitre lourdeaux, mais dans ce cas là, je vois pas l’intérêt de revenir sur ce topic (de gros lourdeaux  ::ninja:: ).
C'est comme si on se plaignait des jeux de mots d'Oldnoobie ou de la preycieuse L.I.S.T.E

C'est un très bon topic messieurs, soyez en fier.

----------


## rogercoincoin

FB74  et Baalim , le samedi soir  avec Oldnoobie qui conduit .....

----------


## FixB

Je poste très peu, mais je lis régulièrement le topic et j'y retrouve avec plaisir une bonne ambiance et des échanges de vannes.
Ca me permet aussi de rigoler en lisant les débats Amiga vs Atari alors que tout le monde sait que le meilleur ordi ever est l'Apple ][e !

----------


## Nanaki

Leave  ̶B̶a̶a̶l̶i̶m̶  Skynet alone!

----------


## Oldnoobie

...j'ai tendance à rouler seul...

----------


## Valenco

> Pour vous donner l'avis d'un "jeune" du point de vue fréquentation


Ne JAMAIS avouer que tu es nouveau. C’est l'erreur classique que font tous les nouveaux.

----------


## FB74

*Great GameMaker Games Bundle:*
https://www.humblebundle.com/games/g...r-games-bundle

Aucun Baalim n'a été blessé lors de la publication de ce post.  ::ninja::

----------


## lustucuit

Je dois admettre que le fait que ce soit systématique me semblait lourd à moi aussi... Après en tant qu’amstradiste (ça se dit ça ?), je peux comprendre... 
Mais bon on s’en fout de mon avis ! Continuez les bons plans et les vannes !

En fait je voudrai aussi un avis sur Fear Effect, j’avais bien aimé le 1er sur PlayStation...

----------


## Oldnoobie

> FB74  et Baalim , le samedi soir  avec Oldnoobie qui conduit .....
> 
> https://media.giphy.com/media/12mgpZe6brh2nu/giphy.gif


FTFY.

----------


## Baalim

> Je dois admettre que le fait que ce soit systématique me semblait lourd à moi aussi... Après en tant qu’amstradiste (ça se dit ça ?), je peux comprendre... 
> Mais bon on s’en fout de mon avis ! Continuez les bons plans et les vannes !
> 
> En fait je voudrai aussi un avis sur Fear Effect, j’avais bien aimé le 1er sur PlayStation...


Perso, le test gk m'a sérieusement refroidi :
https://www.gamekult.com/jeux/fear-e...3691/test.html

----------


## Baalim

> *Great GameMaker Games Bundle:*
> https://www.humblebundle.com/games/g...r-games-bundle
> 
> Aucun Baalim n'a été blessé lors de la publication de ce post.


 Ils étaient bourrés, chez humble ?
Le dernier palier est juste incompréhensible avec des jeux déjà bradés un peu partout.

----------


## Flad

> Je dois admettre que le fait que ce soit systématique me semblait lourd à moi aussi... Après en tant qu’amstradiste (ça se dit ça ?), je peux comprendre... 
> Mais bon on s’en fout de mon avis ! Continuez les bons plans et les vannes !
> 
> En fait je voudrai aussi un avis sur Fear Effect, j’avais bien aimé le 1er sur PlayStation...


Ca n'a plus rien à voir.
Regarde un peu de gameplay de Sedna, tu vas vite comprendre.
Et de mémoire, j'avais suivi au lancement du jeu, c'était vraiment pas glorieux hélas.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> FTFY.
> 
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2019/02/12/7e3...3246b0a090.jpg


Trop de cheveux, c'est pas lui.

----------


## lustucuit

Merci pour vos avis, je vais m’abstenir  :;):

----------


## FB74

Il devrait y avoir des ventes de charité (Indie) sur Steam au 27 février.

----------


## cedes4

FB74 et Baalim c'est un peu les 2 petits vieux du Muppet show, si ils etaient pas la... ce serait pas pareil. (ou alors Bud Spencer et Terence Hill, mais alors demmerdez vous pour le qui est qui) et oui j'ai des references de vieux con (a la oldnoobie)

----------


## acdctabs

Terence Hill et Bud Spencer étaient drôles. Ça marche pas ton truc.

----------


## Adu

Les deux vieux du Muppet aussi

----------


## Baalim

> Terence Hill et Bud Spencer étaient drôles. Ça marche pas ton truc.


Si on faisait de la taule pour des goûts de merde...

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Les deux vieux du Muppet aussi


Au moins, Acdctabs ne serait pas seul en cellule.


Tiens, en parlant de ça, un nouveau groupees.
https://groupees.com/bab50


DIII reaper of souls à 5€
https://jeux-video.fnac.com/a6667534...Mac-Jeu-PC-Mac


Just cause 2 à...0.4€
https://store.eu.square-enix-games.c...-2-pc-download

Far cry 5 à 15€ mais avec un bon d'achat de 10€
https://fr.gamestore.razer.com/lp/razer-exclusives

----------


## rogercoincoin

Terence Hill et bud Spencer ??   Mais OUI... c'est çà !



D'ailleurs Baalim aime bien faire le pitre, après un bon plan.. si si...



FB74 est pas mal non plus ....

----------


## Adu

> Au moins, Acdctabs ne serait pas seul en cellule.

----------


## pikkpi

Chouette bundle à 10$ chez itch.io

Wheels of Aurelia (drm free + clé steam)
Fortune-499 (drm free + clé steam)
simmiland (drm free + clé steam)
Heaven Will Be Mine (drm free seulement)
Minit (drm free seulement)
Milkmaid of the Milky Way (drm free seulement)

J'en profite pour placer un lien vers la BO d'Heaven Will Be Mine qui est assez dingo

----------


## Baalim

Pour les les vilains qui ont un compte américain sur Ps4, NBA live 19 est à 6$

https://store.playstation.com/en-us/...ALIVE19ASEBUND

Sector six,Un shmup ,qui a lair l'air correct mais visuellement très très austère est actuellement à 2.04€
https://store.steampowered.com/app/465020/Sector_Six/

----------


## Magnarrok

> ...
> Just cause 2 à...0.4€
> https://store.eu.square-enix-games.c...-2-pc-download
> ...


Hum ? C'est curieux le 3 est à 4,50€ et le 1 à 9,99€ ... Pas très logique lol

----------


## Baalim

*Rainbow six siege* édition standard à 7.7 € avec le code COMMUNITY2GAME

https://2game.com/eu/tom-clancy-s-ra...edition-year-4

Et pendant que vous y êtes, quelques merdouilles gratuites pour le jeu :
https://rainbow6.ubisoft.com/siege/e...survival-guide


*Resident EVil 2* à 32.7 € sur play asia avec le code VITAFR

https://www.play-asia.com/resident-evil-2/13/70c7bd

----------


## FB74

Un *TableTop Bundle* chez Fanatical:
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/tabletop-bundle

----------


## trex

> Un *TableTop Bundle* chez Fanatical:
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/tabletop-bundle


Vous avez 5 minutes pour faire une analyse comparative avec le bundle Humble du même genre : https://www.dealabs.com/bons-plans/h...mment-21041485

----------


## Baalim

À surveiller pour les intéressés : après Walmart, c'est désormais Amazon qui brade à 40 $ la PlayStation classique.


Hump day bundle avec syrian warfare
https://www.indiegala.com/hump-day-6...DLE+-+20190213

----------


## velociraptor

5 minutes non, et une analyse non plus. 
Je ne crois en avoir beaucoup de jeux de société sur steam. Ils ont mis les meilleurs dans ce bundle ?

----------


## FB74

> À surveiller pour les intéressés : après Walmart, c'est désormais Amazon qui brade à 40 $ la PlayStation classique.


C'est con que le choix de jeu incorporé à la PS classique soit minable...

----------


## jopopoe

> C'est con que le choix de jeu incorporé à la PS classique soit minable...


Tu peux te console en te disant que l'émulation est tout aussi minable  ::trollface::

----------


## Baalim

Un nouveau bundle de comics
https://www.humblebundle.com/books/start-here-comics

Il y a beaucoup de trucs sympathiques mais malheureusement une majorité de volumes 1.

----------


## FB74

> Un nouveau bundle de comics
> https://www.humblebundle.com/books/start-here-comics
> 
> Il y a beaucoup de trucs sympathiques mais malheureusement une majorité de volumes 1.


Copieur.  :Emo:

----------


## Baalim

Be mine anniversary 5 en précommande chez groupees
https://groupees.com/bma5

----------


## Herr Peter

> J'en profite pour placer un lien vers la BO d'Heaven Will Be Mine qui est assez dingo


 En effet c'est plutôt cool comme BO, ça me rappelle un peu Sidewalks And Skeletons, que j'affectionne beaucoup  ::):

----------


## Baalim

Ghost recon, watchdogs 2 ou FC Primal offert pour l'achat de the division 2.

A voir si ça peut se cumuler avec les points ubi
https://thedivision2-freegameoffer.ubi.com/#/fr-FR

----------


## Thelann

> 5 minutes non, et une analyse non plus. 
> Je ne crois en avoir beaucoup de jeux de société sur steam. Ils ont mis les meilleurs dans ce bundle ?


Mouif. Ce sont des adaptations de bons jeux de plateau physique, plutôt que des créations pensées pour le Pc type Gremlins inc. Je trouve ceux que j´ai essayé correct, mais beaucoup se plaignent de certains bugs et que c´est pas le même feeling que le jeu de plateau.

----------


## Valenco

> Ghost recon, watchdogs 2 ou FC Primal offert pour l'achat de the division 2.
> 
> A voir si ça peut se cumuler avec les points ubi
> https://thedivision2-freegameoffer.ubi.com/#/fr-FR


En tout cas, les points fonctionnaient pour la préco.

----------


## pipoop

J'ai l'impression de m'être fait baise j'ai les 3

----------


## moutaine

> J'ai l'impression de m'être fait baise j'ai les 3


Si tu veux je peux te délester du watch dogs 2.  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

Dollar cryptic bundle (12 jeux, 1 €)
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...cryptic-bundle

Beaucoup de redites et essentiellement des hidden objects games.


My better half bundle (NSFW) chez indie gala:
https://www.indiegala.com/my-better-half-steam-bundle

Là encore, beaucoup de trucs (pourris) déjà vus ailleurs et trois jeux de gestion bien bordéliques.


Be mine anniversary 5 dans quelques heures.

----------


## Supergounou

> Be mine anniversary 5 dans quelques heures.


Ça fait très longtemps que je n'ai pas acheté chez eux et je sens que je vais le regretter, mais j'ai préco  :tired:

----------


## Baalim

> Ça fait très longtemps que je n'ai pas acheté chez eux et je sens que je vais le regretter, mais j'ai préco


 J'ai exactement la même sensation :fear:

----------


## KiwiX

> My better half bundle (NSFW) chez indie gala:
> https://www.indiegala.com/my-better-half-steam-bundle


J'me cherchais un jeu de Mahjong, ça tombe bien  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Supergounou

> J'ai exactement la même sensation :fear:


Smiley très adapté...



Je partais défaitiste, ils ont réussi à me décevoir  :^_^:

----------


## Baalim

> Smiley très adapté...
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2019/02/14/920...f71b613a24.png
> 
> Je partais défaitiste, ils ont réussi à me décevoir


Va falloir que je me fasse une raison  :tired: 

A noter : uprising, collection de douze romans... 2400 pages au compteur.




> buggers ,they've got me yet again


Il a lu dans mes pensées...

E.M.M.A, jeu gratos drm free
https://freebies.indiegala.com/emma-the-story/

----------


## FB74

Certains Micromania auraient du *Diablo 3, Reaper of Souls (PC)* à 4.99 euros (suivant dispo en magasin).

----------


## Baalim

> Certains Micromania auraient du *Diablo 3, Reaper of Souls (PC)* à 4.99 euros (suivant dispo en magasin).


Sinon..
https://jeux-video.fnac.com/a6667534...Mac-Jeu-PC-Mac

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> Certains Micromania auraient du *Diablo 3, Reaper of Souls (PC)* à 4.99 euros (suivant dispo en magasin).





> Sinon..
> https://jeux-video.fnac.com/a6667534...Mac-Jeu-PC-Mac







(bon j'exagère mais je trouvais juste que ça manquait de gif animé ce topic  ::ninja:: )

----------


## FB74

Je trouve qu'il y a trop d'humour sur ce thread, thread qui se veut sérieux et austère.  :tired: 
Merci de corriger les posts à venir en conséquence. 

Cordialement.

----------


## sousoupou

Valkyria Chronicles 4 à 4,01 € @ Direct2Drive  ::O:

----------


## Adu

@FB74 : petite question sur ton pseudo .... FB = Forever Baalim ?

----------


## FB74

> @FB74 : petite question sur ton pseudo .... FB = Forever Baalim ?


Modobell pour cyberharcèlement sur Baalim.  :Tap: 

(Et pour répondre à ta question, non.  ::P:  )

----------


## Baalim

> Valkyria Chronicles 4 à 4,01 € @ Direct2Drive



 je me suis rué et sur l'occasion. Merci et on verra bien

Edit : j'ai reçu une clé bien louche et l'instruction de l'activer sur Steam. vu la longueur de la clé, ça ne semble pas gagné

----------


## Marcarino

> je me suis rué et sur l'occasion. Merci et on verra bien


J'ai pas réussi à payer avec Paypal ? je suis nul ?

----------


## Baalim

> J'ai pas réussi à payer avec Paypal ? je suis nul ?


 je n'ai pas rencontré de difficultés, mais je suis déjà client là-bas depuis un bail.

----------


## Silick

Y a Yakuza 0 à 3€91 sur Direct2Drive mais moi il a planté l'achat et j'ai 3 paiement Paypal en attente et aucun jeu  ::(:

----------


## Bolchemoi

J'ai pris Valkyria Chronicles 4 sur D2D mais le code d'activation est invalide sur steam...j'ai envoyé un mail au support mais je suis pessimiste. Resta que j'ai payé via Paypal et que je pourrai me faire rembourser si D2D ne répond pas.

Edit : ha bin comme baalim apparemment...ça sent le fenek ce deal  :Gerbe:

----------


## Baalim

> J'ai pris Valkyria Chronicles 4 sur D2D mais le code d'activation est invalide sur steam...j'ai envoyé un mail au support mais je suis pessimiste. Resta que j'ai payé via Paypal et que je pourrai me faire rembourser si D2D ne répond pas.


 tout le monde semble avoir reçu une clé déconnante.
 vu le tarif ça sent l'annulation rapide. Cela dit, la boutique est plutôt sérieuse

----------


## Bolchemoi

oui, le prix était quand même assez délirant compte tenu de la date de sortie du jeu. Mais qui ne tente rien...

----------


## Bibik

certes mais les gens qui ont tentés ont reçus des clés invalides donc là pour le coup c'est la foirade !

----------


## Baalim

Ou alors... c'est une clé Epic Game store  :Fourbe:

----------


## Bolchemoi

> Ou alors... c'est une clé Epic Game store


Wrong topic  ::trollface::

----------


## Gorillaz

> Y a Yakuza 0 à 3€91 sur Direct2Drive mais moi il a planté l'achat et j'ai 3 paiement Paypal en attente et aucun jeu


Tiens nous au courant, à ce prix je suis tenté

----------


## sousoupou

> tout le monde semble avoir reçu une clé déconnante.
>  vu le tarif ça sent l'annulation rapide. Cela dit, la boutique est plutôt sérieuse


Comme je suis au taf je n'ai pas pu essayer d'activer ma clé mais effectivement elle ne ressemble pas à un code habituel...

Désolé si le plan est foireux, quand j'ai reçu le mail d'ITAD j'ai foncé tête baissée (et j'ai posté ici dans la foulée)  ::unsure::

----------


## pikkpi

> Comme je suis au taf je n'ai pas pu essayer d'activer ma clé mais effectivement elle ne ressemble pas à un code habituel...
> 
> Désolé si le plan est foireux, quand j'ai reçu le mail d'ITAD j'ai foncé tête baissée (et j'ai posté ici dans la foulée)


 :Cell:

----------


## Baalim

> Comme je suis au taf je n'ai pas pu essayer d'activer ma clé mais effectivement elle ne ressemble pas à un code habituel...
> 
> Désolé si le plan est foireux, quand j'ai reçu le mail d'ITAD j'ai foncé tête baissée (et j'ai posté ici dans la foulée)


Juste pour info, tu peux activer une clé via le site web ou l'interface du client mobile (c'est déjà plus acrobatique)  :;):

----------


## RUPPY

> certes mais les gens qui ont tentés ont reçus des clés invalides donc là pour le coup c'est la foirade !


Je confirme, clé invalide. Il n'y plus u'à attendre leur réaction  ::ninja::

----------


## sousoupou

> Juste pour info, tu peux activer une clé via le site web ou l'interface du client mobile (c'est déjà plus acrobatique)


J'ai cherché ce matin sur tout le site ET sur l'appli et je n'ai pas trouvé  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> J'ai cherché ce matin sur tout le site ET sur l'appli et je n'ai pas trouvé


https://store.steampowered.com/account/registerkey
https://steamcommunity.com/discussio...scn=1547148327

Le truc chiant, c'est qu'on ne peut pas placer un raccourci vers une discussion steam via le client mobile.

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Ca vous apprendra à acheter sur des sites gris  :Cell:

----------


## RUPPY

> Ca vous apprendra à acheter sur des sites gris


C'est pas gris, c'est blanc cassé  ::trollface::

----------


## La Chouette

> C'est pas gris, c'est blanc cassé


En attendant, c'est ta clé qui est cassée  ::trollface::

----------


## Flad

> Ca vous apprendra à acheter sur des sites gris


Tout ça parce que c'est la couleur de tes cheveux  ::ninja::

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Tout ça parce que c'est la couleur de tes cheveux


Rigole pas avec ca, j'ai 5 cheveux blancs et ca m'angoisse  :tired: 



Spoiler Alert! 


Et apres je me dis que ca pourrait etre pire, je pourrais être un mec et avoir une calvitie

----------


## Tenebris

> En attendant, c'est ta clé qui est cassée


D’où l'expression qui veut prendre la clé déchante  ::ninja::

----------


## Flad

> Rigole pas avec ca, j'ai 5 cheveux blancs et ca m'angoisse 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Et apres je me dis que ca pourrait etre pire, je pourrais être un mec et avoir une calvitie


Tout le monde n'est pas Baalim.

----------


## RUPPY

> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Et apres je me dis que ca pourrait etre pire, je pourrais être un mec et avoir une calvitie

----------


## Silick

> Tiens nous au courant, à ce prix je suis tenté


Pas de problème mais mon anglais étant ce qu'il est, je suis pas sur qu'ils vont me comprendre  ::P: 

Mais le bug est étrange car ce n'est pas Paypal qui bloque apparemment mais Direct2drive qui ne finalise pas le paiement ...

----------


## Gorillaz

> Rigole pas avec ca, j'ai 5 cheveux blancs et ca m'angoisse 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Et apres je me dis que ca pourrait etre pire, je pourrais être un mec et avoir une calvitie


Ceci n'empêche pas cela  ::ninja:: 

... ::unsure::  :Emo:

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Pardon aux chauves, toussa.

----------


## Baalim

> Ca vous apprendra à acheter sur des sites gris


Direct2drive gris ?
C'est l'ancien site de vente d'IGN  ::):

----------


## znokiss

> Rigole pas avec ca, j'ai 5 cheveux blancs et ca m'angoisse


Et attention, ne jamais arracher un cheveux blanc : 

Spoiler Alert! 


après y'en a 10 qui viennent à l'enterrement

.

----------


## Calys

> Pardon aux chauves, toussa.


Ce titre de topic  ::XD::

----------


## Evilblacksheep

La gloire  ::lol::

----------


## Bibik

Du coup ils font les morts D2D ? J'espère que vous avez utilisé paypal.

----------


## Baalim

> Du coup ils font les morts D2D ? J'espère que vous avez utilisé paypal.


En fait, Paypal est la pire option puisqu'ils ne garantissent pas les achats de services.... catégorie dans laquelle ils classent les achats de jeux démat'

Cela dit, direct2drive a l'air d'appartenir désormais à Atgame Digital Media Inc, basé à L.A.
Du coup, avec le décalage horaire, il ne faut pas trop s'inquiéter si le SAV reste silencieux

----------


## sousoupou

> Du coup ils font les morts D2D ? J'espère que vous avez utilisé paypal.


Pas du tout  ::P: 

Je viens de recevoir ce mail après le ticket de ce matin :




> Dear Customer,
> 
> We understand that you are having trouble activating your legacy purchases from D2D (IGN) and GameFly and apologize for the service disruption due to the business transition of our solution partners.
> 
> Please be assured that we are currently working as quickly as possible to get the activation servers available to you and will inform you when your games can be activated again.
> 
> Thank you for your patience.
> 
> Direct2Drive Customer Service


Du coup il est possible qu'on puisse activer nos clés un jour  :Cigare: 

@Baalim : ça marche ton lien pour activer la clé via l'appli, j'ai pu constater que ma clé était invalide  ::ninja::

----------


## Bibik

Nan mais ce message automatique c'est relatif au rachat en 2015 de D2D par Atgame mentionné par Baalim  :tired:  Rien à voir avec le fait qu'ils donnent des clés en format exotique !

----------


## Baalim

Bundle indie gala : 
https://www.indiegala.com/blood-hero...m-games-bundle

L'air de rien, il y a des trucs qui ont l'air correct.

----------


## FB74

> Rigole pas avec ca, j'ai 5 cheveux blancs et ca m'angoisse


Avec l'âge, y'a pas que les cheveux qui deviennent gris.  ::ninja::

----------


## odji

Bundle bunch de keys : 
https://www.bunchkeys.com/bunch-keys-bundle-31

L'air de rien, il y a aucun trucs qui ont l'air correct.

----------


## Eradan

> Rigole pas avec ca, j'ai 5 cheveux blancs et ca m'angoisse 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Et apres je me dis que ca pourrait etre pire, je pourrais être un mec et avoir une calvitie


J'ai eu mon premier à 11 ans. Tu survivras  :;):

----------


## Baalim

Trailmaker à 10$  ::o: 
https://www.chrono.gg/

----------


## Silick

> Tiens nous au courant, à ce prix je suis tenté


Bon ben, paiement annulé par Paypals  ::(:

----------


## Bibik

Par Paypal carrément ?

EDIT apparemment ça bouge de leur côté, leur tweet promotionnel de la vente a été delete au bout de 3 heures et les prix viennent de revenir à la normale.

----------


## Gorillaz

> Bon ben, paiement annulé par Paypals


Bon ben ... Tant pis  ::|: 
Merci du retour en tout cas

----------


## Baalim

Quelques jours à peine après avoir vu leur contrat rompu avec starbreeze, les développeurs de system shock cassent le prix du catastrophique *Underworld ascendant* à 7.5 €
Probablement un hasard...
https://store.steampowered.com/app/6...rld_Ascendant/

*Absolver* se retrouve lui aussi à 7.5 €
https://store.steampowered.com/app/473690/Absolver/

Fanatical va lancer une semaine de bundles à partir de lundi 18.



> Starting Monday, February 18th, BundleFest will bring you exciting headline acts and exclusive bundle deals every day through to Friday, February 22nd



Bon, c'était prévisible :




> Hello r/GameDeals and r/GameDealsMeta. Thank you for the posts on this. We apologize for the technical glitch today which resulted in erroneous pricing and key delivery. We are working to correct these issues. We are looking into issuing refunds for all glitched purchases from our Sega promotion. Please stay tuned for more updates. We've also confirmed that only Sega titles are affected.
> 
> Thanks again for your patience. We are working hard to make this right.
> 
> The team at Direct2Drive


https://www.reddit.com/r/GameDealsMe...4_invalid_key/

----------


## Bolchemoi

Baalim, tu as ouvert un litige avec Paypal ?

----------


## Valenco

> Quelques jours à peine après avoir vu leur contrat rompu avec starbreeze, les développeurs de system shock cassent le prix du catastrophique *Underworld ascendant* à 7.5 €
> Probablement un hasard...
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/6...rld_Ascendant/


Ce que je craignais vient de se produire : j'ai envie de l'acheter.  ::sad::

----------


## fletch2099

Une daube surbuggué quelque soit son prix reste t'elle une daube? 

Vous avez une heure!  :X1:

----------


## RomTaka

*Metal Gear Solid V: The Definitive Experience* (= Ground Zeroes + Phantom Pain) à son plus bas historique : 4,99 € sur Gamesplanet (clé d'activation marquée en rupture de stock mais j'imagine qu'ils vont se refournir).

----------


## Baalim

> Baalim, tu as ouvert un litige avec Paypal ?


Pas encore. j'attends de voir la réponse du sav. J'imagine qu'ils vont eux-même initier le remboursement.

La réponse de Direct2drive est assez étrange :




> [–]GameDealsAccount 3 points il y a 9 heures 
> What kind of keys were they, if not Steam keys?
> 
> [–]Direct2DriveDirect2Drive 1 point il y a 9 heures 
> *Test keys for a new system*, so not usable on any platform.



FC New dawn à 30 €
https://www.dlgamer.com/de/spiele/fa...n-kaufen-50551

*EDIT : 29.78 $ ici (et probablement 26.78 avec le code VITAFR) : 
https://www.play-asia.com/far-cry-new-dawn/13/70ciab*


Origin pack à 4 € (injustice ultimate + insurgency + rage)
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games/origin-pack-pc/

Medieval pack à 4.49 €
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games/medieval-pack/



> The Black Death
> Mount & Blade
> Mount & Blade With Fire & Sword
> Crusader Kings II



Un p&c minimaliste plutôt bien reçu à 82 centimes :
https://store.steampowered.com/app/3...anced_Edition/

----------


## banditbandit

Pas vraiment un bon plan (enfin si quand même ?) mais je signale la sortie de Flower* sur Steam 5.69 € (aussi dispo sur Gog et Epic sou me semble-t-il). C'est dans la ligné d'un Journey d'ailleurs c'est la même Thegamecompagny derrière, c'est bucolique, plus un walking simulator qu'un puzzle game.
Esthétiquement ça vieillit peut-être moins bien qu'un Journey mais ça reste super sympa comme ballade pour se détendre (à tester avec une sixaxis  :;):   )




* 

Spoiler Alert! 


Mais si tous les petites pépites playstation sortent sur pc où va-t-on !?  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

Manette xbox one sans fil pc/xone à 36 €
https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B01N468FYS

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Ce que je craignais vient de se produire : j'ai envie de l'acheter.


Après le test de CPC, même pour tester pour déconner ça me ferait mal d'y mettre plus d'un euro.

----------


## TwinBis

Tu es sûr ? 
36 euros c'est pour la filaire.

----------


## FB74

> Tu es sûr ? 
> 36 euros c'est pour la filaire.


En fait, c'est une sans fil, mais fournie avec un fil: l'adaptateur sans fil (usb) à brancher sur le PC n'est pas fourni à ce prix.

----------


## Baalim

> En fait, c'est une sans fil, mais fournie avec un fil: l'adaptateur sans fil (usb) à brancher sur le PC n'est pas fourni à ce prix.


Ouaip. C'est celle que j'utilise.

----------


## Valenco

> Une daube surbuggué quelque soit son prix reste t'elle une daube? 
> 
> Vous avez une heure!





> Après le test de CPC, même pour tester pour déconner ça me ferait mal d'y mettre plus d'un euro.


Je sais qu’il est raté. Mais au fond de mon coeur subsiste une midinette qui croit que la grenouille peut se transformer en prince charmant.

----------


## Baalim

https://www.humblebundle.com/gift?key=XKmMAXZzpxbd53MP
https://www.humblebundle.com/gift?key=C2eP5PWmcvFCAR7V
https://www.humblebundle.com/gift?key=feU7xqxwZCW6vF6z

----------


## Oldnoobie

J'ai pu reveal *Back To Bed* et* Beatbuddy*, elles sont à qui les voudra en se manifestant. La première a déjà filé.

----------


## Baalim

Pour ceux qui voudrait peupler leur compte epic game store, j'ai un code pour Shadow Complex Remastered à donner

----------


## ElleLaisseDes

> *Metal Gear Solid V: The Definitive Experience* (= Ground Zeroes + Phantom Pain) à son plus bas historique : 4,99 € sur Gamesplanet (clé d'activation marquée en rupture de stock mais j'imagine qu'ils vont se refournir).


merci ! je garde de côté, même si j'ai déjà cent cinquante mille jeux à faire, les prix pour MGS V sont très fluctuants et un jour j'aimerais bien me le faire, même si j'ai carrément pas joué aux opus précédents  ::):

----------


## schouffy

Pas vraiment besoin d'y avoir joué et c'est un excellent jeu, pour 5€ c'est cadeau tellement tu as des heures de jeu intéressantes devant toi.

----------


## Evilblacksheep

2 mois de Xbox live pass (Avec un tas de jeux dispos en cross plateforme si vous êtes sous windows 10) pour 2$:
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/p/xb...7TTC0K6L8/0001

Ca peut valoir le coup, la liste est pas degueulasse, entre autres: 
Sea of Thieves
ARK: Survival Evolved
Gears of War 4
State of Decay 2
Hello Neighbor
Zoo Tycoon: Ultimate Animal
Halo Wars: Definitive Edition
Disneyland Adventures
Rush: A Disney/Pixar Adventure
We Happy Few
ReCore
Super Lucky's Tale
Ruiner
Snake Pass...

(Et bien sur si vous avez une Xbone, encore plus de trucs dispos)

----------


## jujupatate

Forza Horizon 4 est également dispo dans le game pass logiquement.  :;):

----------


## Evilblacksheep

En effet, j'ai juste copy pasta la liste depuis un autre endroit mais quand on clique sur le lien Forza est l'un des premiers arguments.

----------


## Bibik

Y'a des gens qui ont achetés par le passé chez Razer Game Store ? Apparemment ils annoncent par mail que leur boutique va fermer à la fin du mois.

----------


## FB74

> Y'a des gens qui ont achetés par le passé chez Razer Game Store ? Apparemment ils annoncent par mail que leur boutique va fermer à la fin du mois.


J'ai acheté Cuphead quand il y avait eu un bug sur le prix à 3.40€.  ::trollface:: 

Ce sont des clés Steam.

----------


## Baalim

> Y'a des gens qui ont achetés par le passé chez Razer Game Store ? Apparemment ils annoncent par mail que leur boutique va fermer à la fin du mois.


Ah, voila le constat d'échec

----------


## Mamadou

> J'ai acheté Cuphead quand il y avait eu un bug sur le prix à 3.40€. 
> 
> Ce sont des clés Steam.


J'attends depuis sa sortie qu'il passe sous les 10€  ::cry::

----------


## FB74

> J'attends depuis sa sortie qu'il passe sous les 10€


De mémoire, il me semble que c'était Baalim qui avait signalé le bug, mais je peux me tromper.  :Indeed: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ah, voila le constat d'échec


Ils vont brader du matos sans doute.

----------


## SeigneurAo

Scusez m'sieurs-dames mais c'est quoi la diff s'il vous plaît entre https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B01N468FYS?th=1 et https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B01L7PQBL8/ ?

----------


## Mastaba

Y en a une qui est plus chère et qui a pas le fil?

----------


## Sangoon

> Scusez m'sieurs-dames mais c'est quoi la diff s'il vous plaît entre https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B01N468FYS?th=1 et https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B01L7PQBL8/ ?


Salut Celle à 50 est vendu sans cable usb il me semble sinon aucune différence  ::):

----------


## totche

> Scusez m'sieurs-dames mais c'est quoi la diff s'il vous plaît entre https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B01N468FYS?th=1 et https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B01L7PQBL8/ ?


Pour la première si tu veux du sans fil, il faut rajouter ça (sur pc) https://www.amazon.fr/Adaptateur-san.../dp/B00ZQW91DE

----------


## Sangoon

> Pour la première si tu veux du sans fil, il faut rajouter ça (sur pc) https://www.amazon.fr/Adaptateur-san.../dp/B00ZQW91DE


Pour la deuxième aussi. si tu veux un pack avec le dongle compris c'est celui ci : https://www.amazon.fr/Manette-Xbox-a...nette+xbox+one

----------


## Baalim

Un petit action rpg avec des perso SD pour 1.63 €uros
https://store.steampowered.com/app/720200/Vinewing/


Pillars of eternity definitive edition à 11.19 €
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/pi...nitive-edition

Le metroid like 20XX est à 7.50 €
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/20-xx

----------


## odji

Il faut etre de trump-land, mais ce monthly commence pas mal:
https://www.lootcrate.com/crates/loot-play

Exoplanet: First Contact https://store.steampowered.com/app/5...First_Contact/


Digogo, semaine 7:
https://dailyindiegame.com/site_weeklybundle_7.html

----------


## toufmag

Sauf qu'il n'a pas l'air dispo en France  ::(:

----------


## Hankh

> Sauf qu'il n'a pas l'air dispo en France


C'est pour ça que odji a précisé qu'il fallait être de trump-land ...

----------


## Lezardo

> *Metal Gear Solid V: The Definitive Experience* (= Ground Zeroes + Phantom Pain) à son plus bas historique : 4,99 € sur Gamesplanet (clé d'activation marquée en rupture de stock mais j'imagine qu'ils vont se refournir).


En effet clé à nouveau disponible, merci ça faisait un moment que je voulais le faire.

----------


## Baalim

Vieux mais bon, super Street Fighter IV arcade edition à trois euros.

https://www.play-asia.com/super-stre...mrs_empersonal

----------


## BeaM

> Scusez m'sieurs-dames mais c'est quoi la diff s'il vous plaît entre https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B01N468FYS?th=1 et https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B01L7PQBL8/ ?


la première est bluetooth et avec un adaptateur a 9€ elle devient sans fil c'est le dernier modèle.
https://www.amazon.fr/CSL-Adaptateur...dp/B014L88D64/

la deuxième je trouve pas d'info qui justifie ce prix.

----------


## Baalim

Fallout 76 13.5$
https://www.play-asia.com/fallout-76/13/70c4ex

Sur le Ms store, Age of empire definitive edition à 11.42$
https://www.play-asia.com/age-of-emp...tion/13/70bxfn

----------


## SeigneurAo

> Salut Celle à 50 est vendu sans cable usb il me semble sinon aucune différence





> Pour la première si tu veux du sans fil, il faut rajouter ça (sur pc) https://www.amazon.fr/Adaptateur-san.../dp/B00ZQW91DE





> Pour la deuxième aussi. si tu veux un pack avec le dongle compris c'est celui ci : https://www.amazon.fr/Manette-Xbox-a...nette+xbox+one





> la première est bluetooth et avec un adaptateur a 9€ elle devient sans fil c'est le dernier modèle.
> https://www.amazon.fr/CSL-Adaptateur...dp/B014L88D64/
> 
> la deuxième je trouve pas d'info qui justifie ce prix.


Merci pour toutes vos réponses.
Donc si je prends celles à 36 balles, et que j'ai un Steam Link (avec bluetooth intégré sauf erreur de ma part) et un PC qui gère déjà le bluetooth, le dongle me sert à rien je pense ?

----------


## schouffy

J'avais entendu dire que la connectivité bluetooth est vraiment pas ouf pour les manettes Xbox sur PC. Trop de latence.

----------


## SeigneurAo

> J'avais entendu dire que la connectivité bluetooth est vraiment pas ouf pour les manettes Xbox sur PC. Trop de latence.


L'usage principal sans fil sera sur le Steam Link a priori. Sur PC je peux toujours repasser en filaire, je joue jamais très éloigné des écrans.

----------


## TwinBis

Il me semblait aussi avoir lu ou entendu que pour connecter _plusieurs_ manettes Xbox One sur un PC, il fallait le dongle officiel.
Mais je ne sais pas si c'est vrai. Si quelqu'un peut confirmer...

----------


## Eradan

La première est reconditionnée, donc la qualité n'est pas garantie.

----------


## SeigneurAo

> La première est reconditionnée, donc la qualité n'est pas garantie.


Pardon ?

----------


## Valenco

> Pardon ?


Elle n’est pas neuve.

----------


## SeigneurAo

> Elle n’est pas neuve.


J'avais saisi ce qu'est reconditionnée, mais sur la page il y a bien marqué "neuf" à côté du prix, ainsi que "expédié et vendu par Amazon"...

----------


## erkadae

> Il me semblait aussi avoir lu ou entendu que pour connecter _plusieurs_ manettes Xbox One sur un PC, il fallait le dongle officiel.
> Mais je ne sais pas si c'est vrai. Si quelqu'un peut confirmer...


J ai 2 manette 360 par contre avec un adaptateur non officiel et ca passe sur steam link

----------


## Stelarc

Et l'adaptateur pour manettes XOne fonctionne aussi avec des manettes X360 ?

----------


## TwinBis

Non, ce n'est pas le même.
(à mon grand dam)

----------


## rogercoincoin

> Et l'adaptateur pour manettes XOne fonctionne aussi avec des manettes X360 ?


cela coûte 10 EUR sur aliexpress (port compris..) et cela fonctionne bien.....
Si tu n'as que des manettes xbox 360.. cela vaut le coup, je pense..

----------


## Baalim

Au cas où, Adr1ft et Five : Champions of Canaan à 1 € le pack
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games/vr-double-pack-pc/

----------


## Eradan

> Pardon ?


Selon les détails de ton compte, Amazon n'affiche pas la même chose.

----------


## DLTSMan

Autre question vous utilisez quoi comme écouteurs ou casque?

----------


## Eradan

G633 sur le PC, JBL Endurance Jump sur le téléphone.

----------


## Baalim

Rime, 3.5€
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/rime

AU fait, j'ai l'impression que personne n'a parlé de la collection broke, sword/chevaliers de baphomet avec les 5 jeux pour 4.5 €
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...-complete-pack

----------


## Mamadou

Pendant qu'on parle de manettes, un peu hors sujet (comme c'est pas un topic dans flood je profite  ::ninja:: ) mais est-ce que le problème du désaxement des sticks est réglé sur les manettes Xbox one récentes? Par exemple sur ma manette (achetée il y a environ 1 - 1,5 ans je crois) le stick droit est toujours légèrement désaxé vers le haut, ce qui est juste insupportable sur la grande majorité des jeux, la caméra glissant en permanence vers le ciel...

En cherchant un peu sur le net j'ai pu voir que c'était un problème récurrent.

----------


## Baalim

> Pendant qu'on parle de manettes, un peu hors sujet (comme c'est pas un topic dans flood je profite ) mais est-ce que le problème du désaxement des sticks est réglé sur les manettes Xbox one récentes? Par exemple sur ma manette (achetée il y a environ 1 - 1,5 ans je crois) le stick droit est toujours légèrement désaxé vers le haut, ce qui est juste insupportable sur la grande majorité des jeux, la caméra glissant en permanence vers le ciel...
> 
> En cherchant un peu sur le net j'ai pu voir que c'était un problème récurrent.


J'ai jamais eu ce problème sur la xbox one. La mienne doit avoir été achetée il y a un an et demi, deux ans.

Je ne dirais pas que Gears of war 4 est à 4 €uros chez un site tout gris. Non, je resterai intègre.

----------


## Abzaarg

> Pendant qu'on parle de manettes, un peu hors sujet (comme c'est pas un topic dans flood je profite ) mais est-ce que le problème du désaxement des sticks est réglé sur les manettes Xbox one récentes? Par exemple sur ma manette (achetée il y a environ 1 - 1,5 ans je crois) le stick droit est toujours légèrement désaxé vers le haut, ce qui est juste insupportable sur la grande majorité des jeux, la caméra glissant en permanence vers le ciel...
> 
> En cherchant un peu sur le net j'ai pu voir que c'était un problème récurrent.


J'ai le le même problème sur une de mes manettes. 

1 sur 3.

----------


## schouffy

> AU fait, j'ai l'impression que personne n'a parlé de la collection broke, sword/chevaliers de baphomet avec les 5 jeux pour 4.5 €
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...-complete-pack


C'est bien ça quand on est adulte ? J'ai l'impression que c'est un peu cucu.

----------


## Abzaarg

> Autre question vous utilisez quoi comme écouteurs ou casque?


Hyper X cloud sur PC et intra Xiaomi Hybrid Pro pour le reste.

----------


## Supergounou

> C'est bien ça quand on est adulte ? J'ai l'impression que c'est un peu cucu.


Les deux premiers sont toujours très bons, je les ai montré à ma copine il y a quelques années elle a adoré. Les suites sont déjà bien plus dispensables.

----------


## Calys

> Pendant qu'on parle de manettes, un peu hors sujet (comme c'est pas un topic dans flood je profite ) mais est-ce que le problème du désaxement des sticks est réglé sur les manettes Xbox one récentes? Par exemple sur ma manette (achetée il y a environ 1 - 1,5 ans je crois) le stick droit est toujours légèrement désaxé vers le haut, ce qui est juste insupportable sur la grande majorité des jeux, la caméra glissant en permanence vers le ciel...
> 
> En cherchant un peu sur le net j'ai pu voir que c'était un problème récurrent.


Tu as essayé de faire un étalonnage ?

----------


## ElleLaisseDes

> Pendant qu'on parle de manettes, un peu hors sujet (comme c'est pas un topic dans flood je profite ) mais est-ce que le problème du désaxement des sticks est réglé sur les manettes Xbox one récentes? Par exemple sur ma manette (achetée il y a environ 1 - 1,5 ans je crois) le stick droit est toujours légèrement désaxé vers le haut, ce qui est juste insupportable sur la grande majorité des jeux, la caméra glissant en permanence vers le ciel...
> 
> En cherchant un peu sur le net j'ai pu voir que c'était un problème récurrent.


J'ai eu ça y a un an mais sur le stick gauche de ma manette de Ouane v3. Au final elle a duré un an pour 50€  ::):  tu as des logiciels comme durazno qui permettent de modifier des paramètres plus pointus que la deadzone mais ca reste quand même bien galère.   Du  coup j'en ai racheté une autre j'espère qu'elle va pas me lâcher bientôt

----------


## Mamadou

> Tu as essayé de faire un étalonnage ?


Si t'as un logiciel qui permet de remplacer le (0,0) par la valeur actuelle je suis preneur, mais j'ai pas trouvé. Ma technique pour l'instant a consisté à démonter la manette et casser une petite pièce qui maintient une pression sur le stick pour qu'il revienne à sa position initiale. L'effet est légèrement mieux mais en contrepartie l'appui sur le stick et laborieux.




> J'ai eu ça y a un an mais sur le stick gauche de ma manette de Ouane v3. Au final elle a duré un an pour 50€  tu as des logiciels comme durazno qui permettent de modifier des paramètres plus pointus que la deadzone mais ca reste quand même bien galère.   Du  coup j'en ai racheté une autre j'espère qu'elle va pas me lâcher bientôt


Merci je vais jetter un oeil

----------


## rogercoincoin

hum.. loin de moi de faire mon bourge mais.... Une manette Elite est quand même vachement plus précise !

J'en ai une et franchement, revenir sur une manette xbox one "classique" (voire xbox 360..) est assez difficile.
Alors oui, elle est hors de prix (150 EUR .. mais on trouve des opérations vers 110 voir 100 EUR... toujours trop cher).

Sinon, je fais de la maintenance sur mes joypads : je graisse au niveau des joysticks , sur les rails, avec  de la superlub (graisse américaine...).
Elle a le bon goût de ne pas interagir avec les plastiques (la plupart des graisses "bouffent" le plastique...).
Cela ne va rien changer sur l'usure, mais les mouvements sont plus fluides...

enfin, tout dépend aussi du joueur ! Je ne prête plus ma manette à mes copains, parce qu'ils jouent comme des bourrins... au prix de la manette.. merci non !

----------


## SeigneurAo

> Autre question vous utilisez quoi comme écouteurs ou casque?


Hi-fi à la maison : https://www.amazon.fr/Sennheiser-HD5.../dp/B0001FTVE0
Gaming : https://www.amazon.fr/HyperX-Cloud-C.../dp/B00JJNQG98
Transports/boulot : https://www.amazon.fr/Sony-WH-1000XM.../dp/B074ZRG5MN
Sport : https://www.amazon.fr/Jabra-écouteur.../dp/B07BHY7M8P

----------


## Calys

> Si t'as un logiciel qui permet de remplacer le (0,0) par la valeur actuelle je suis preneur, mais j'ai pas trouvé. Ma technique pour l'instant a consisté à démonter la manette et casser une petite pièce qui maintient une pression sur le stick pour qu'il revienne à sa position initiale. L'effet est légèrement mieux mais en contrepartie l'appui sur le stick et laborieux.


https://support.xbox.com/fr-FR/xbox-...er-for-windows
C'est indiqué pour les manettes 360 mais ça fonctionne avec toutes. J'ai jamais eu de problème avec les manettes Xbox one, mais ça avait marché avec une vieille manette qui avait le même type de problème  :;):

----------


## Baalim

> hum.. loin de moi de faire mon bourge mais.... Une manette Elite est quand même vachement plus précise !
> 
> J'en ai une et franchement, revenir sur une manette xbox one "classique" (voire xbox 360..) est assez difficile.
> Alors oui, elle est hors de prix (150 EUR .. mais on trouve des opérations vers 110 voir 100 EUR... toujours trop cher).
> 
> Sinon, je fais de la maintenance sur mes joypads : je graisse au niveau des joysticks , sur les rails, avec  de la superlub (graisse américaine...).
> Elle a le bon goût de ne pas interagir avec les plastiques (la plupart des graisses "bouffent" le plastique...).
> Cela ne va rien changer sur l'usure, mais les mouvements sont plus fluides...
> 
> enfin, tout dépend aussi du joueur ! Je ne prête plus ma manette à mes copains, parce qu'ils jouent comme des bourrins... au prix de la manette.. merci non !



En parlant de ça :
https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B00ZV0NH40/

----------


## SeigneurAo

> En parlant de ça :
> https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B00ZV0NH40/


Ne pas craquer...
Nan en vrai, pour l'usage que j'en ai, celle à 36 est déjà probablement superflue, donc même si c'est une jolie promo par rapport au prix habituel, ça n'en vaut pas le coup je pense.

----------


## FB74

Chacun fait ce qu'il veut, mais 100 euros dans une manette...  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> Chacun fait ce qu'il veut, mais 100 euros dans une manette...


Je...je...je suis d'accord avec le chat  ::O: 
C'est très perturbant  :Sweat:

----------


## SeigneurAo

> Je...je...je suis d'accord avec le chat 
> C'est très perturbant


Tu en as combien ?

----------


## Baalim

> Tu en as combien ?


Des FB74 ou des manettes ?  ::huh::

----------


## SeigneurAo

> Des FB74 ou des manettes ?


Des manettes à 100 euros. Tu m'as l'air bien coupable.

----------


## FB74

> Des manettes à 100 euros. Tu m'as l'air bien coupable.


Déjà que Madame Baalim a fait les gros yeux pour la GTX 1080, j'imagine même pas pour l'achat d'une manette à 100 euros...  ::O:

----------


## Maalak

Qu'elle fasse déjà le décompte de la valeur de son compte Steam, je ne pense pas que le prix de la manette lui semblera si excessif après ça.

----------


## FB74

> Qu'elle fasse déjà le décompte de la valeur de son compte Steam, je ne pense pas que le prix de la manette lui semblera si excessif après ça.


_"Chérie, t'as touché quelque chose à l'ordinateur ? Je n'arrive plus à me connecter à mon compte Steam ..."_  ::huh:: 
_"C'est normal, j'ai revendu ton compte"._  :Cigare: 


 :Boom: 


 ::trollface::

----------


## Stelarc

En fait Baalim il pratique le raid 0 des comptes Steam. ::trollface::

----------


## Valenco

> Des FB74 ou des manettes ?


 ::P:

----------


## Baalim

> Des manettes à 100 euros. Tu m'as l'air bien coupable.


Je ne suis pas un de ces grands malades qui va acheter une manette hors de prix  :Indeed: 



Spoiler Alert! 


Bon, ok, j'ai une manette x360, 2 manettes xbox et 3 manette ps4 mais ça n'a, bien entendu, rien à voir.



Blitzkrieg 3 à 5€

https://www.gamersgate.com/DD-BLITZKRIEG-3/blitzkrieg-3

----------


## Mamadou

> hum.. loin de moi de faire mon bourge mais.... Une manette Elite est quand même vachement plus précise !
> 
> J'en ai une et franchement, revenir sur une manette xbox one "classique" (voire xbox 360..) est assez difficile.
> Alors oui, elle est hors de prix (150 EUR .. mais on trouve des opérations vers 110 voir 100 EUR... toujours trop cher).
> 
> Sinon, je fais de la maintenance sur mes joypads : je graisse au niveau des joysticks , sur les rails, avec  de la superlub (graisse américaine...).
> Elle a le bon goût de ne pas interagir avec les plastiques (la plupart des graisses "bouffent" le plastique...).
> Cela ne va rien changer sur l'usure, mais les mouvements sont plus fluides...
> 
> enfin, tout dépend aussi du joueur ! Je ne prête plus ma manette à mes copains, parce qu'ils jouent comme des bourrins... au prix de la manette.. merci non !


150 boules le bout de plastique bon marché c'est plus que du vol, je préfère encore en acheter 3 standards.




> https://support.xbox.com/fr-FR/xbox-...er-for-windows
> C'est indiqué pour les manettes 360 mais ça fonctionne avec toutes. J'ai jamais eu de problème avec les manettes Xbox one, mais ça avait marché avec une vieille manette qui avait le même type de problème


Merci, je sais pas comment j'ai pas réussi à tomber dessus, mauvais mots clefs sûrement  ::lol::

----------


## pikkpi

> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Bon, ok, j'ai une manette x360, 2 manettes xbox et 3 manette ps4 mais ça n'a, bien entendu, rien à voir.


Ça va encore, le vrai problème c'est quand tu commences à vouloir des simili-reproductions de manettes compatibles PC pour tous les systèmes sur ta machine d'émulation.  ::unsure::

----------


## FB74

Et on n'a pas abordé la question des souris à 60 euros et plus qui tombent en rade au bout de la garantie plus 1 mois...  ::trollface::

----------


## Baalim

> Et on n'a pas abordé la question des souris à 60 euros et plus qui tombent en rade au bout de la garantie plus 1 mois...


D'où l'intérêt de prendre de la souris low cost et de bon goût.  ::ninja:: 

https://www.amazon.fr/VICTSING-Optiq.../dp/B00RVKOFXK

----------


## FB74

Tu rigoles, mais ma limite c'est 20-25 euros pour une souris "de qualité".

Au delà, non.  :Tap:

----------


## Baalim

> Ça va encore, le vrai problème c'est quand tu commences à vouloir des simili-reproductions de manettes compatibles PC pour tous les systèmes sur ta machine d'émulation.


Je ne mange pas de ce pain là mais si je le faisais, j'opterais pour des manettes iBuffalo snes.

 Je rappelle à toutes fins utiles que c'est aujourd'hui que fanatical débute une semaine de promotion avec au moins un bundle par jour

----------


## FB74

> Je ne mange pas de ce pain là mais si je le faisais, j'opterais pour des manettes iBuffalo snes.


Je suppose que Môssieur Baalim n'achète que du Facom aussi ?  :Tap:

----------


## cooly08

> Pendant qu'on parle de manettes, un peu hors sujet (comme c'est pas un topic dans flood je profite ) mais est-ce que le problème du désaxement des sticks est réglé sur les manettes Xbox one récentes? Par exemple sur ma manette (achetée il y a environ 1 - 1,5 ans je crois) le stick droit est toujours légèrement désaxé vers le haut, ce qui est juste insupportable sur la grande majorité des jeux, la caméra glissant en permanence vers le ciel...
> 
> En cherchant un peu sur le net j'ai pu voir que c'était un problème récurrent.


Non. J'ai 3 manettes foutues comme ça dont une élite. J'en avais déjà renvoyé deux. Les deux ont à nouveau un problème ave le stick gauche.  :tired: 
Ce sont les meilleures manettes d'un point de vue ergonomie mais en terme de qualité ça vole pas haut.  ::sad:: 

La 4ème, une collector Minecraft creeper ( ::o: , bon c'était la moins chère au moment de l'achat), a un mois, elle tient bon pour le moment.  :tired:

----------


## jujupatate

> 20-25 euros / souris "de qualité".


Does not compute.  ::ninja::

----------


## Nickocko

> Manette xbox one sans fil pc/xone à 36 €
> https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B01N468FYS


Intéressant, merci! 
Cela va me permettre de mettre de côté ma vieille manette X360.

Deux questions:
-Avec un dongle 8Bitdo, ça marche??
-Elle se recharge en filaire ou faut chopper un chargeur spécifique?

----------


## pikkpi

> -Avec un dongle 8Bitdo ça marche??


Avec les versions bluetooth des manettes ( donc celle de l'offre ) oui, par contre une manette xbone au maximum



> -Elle se recharge en filaire ou faut chopper un chargeur spécifique?


C'est du micro USB-B classique

----------


## plotz

Je connais un gars qui a acheté 2 manettes Logitech et 2 manettes Freebox à 5€ chacune sur leboncoin pour jouer avec ses potes grâce à l'émulateur x360ce.

----------


## FB74

Le problème quand on achète une manette d'occasion c'est de savoir comment elle a été traitée.

Il peut arriver de faire de bonnes affaires, mais en règle générale, j'éviterais (si c'est pour avoir un stick pendant et des boutons qui ne répondent que lorsqu'on les enfonce à fond...).

----------


## Baalim

Watch dogs 2 à 10.80 € avec le code dedsec

https://www.gamersgate.com/DD-WATCH-...N/watch_dogs-2

A noter qu'il est désormais impossible de l'acheter sur la version anglaise du site. Merci ubi.

----------


## Nickocko

> Avec les versions bluetooth des manettes ( donc celle de l'offre ) oui, par contre une manette xbone au maximum
> 
> C'est du micro USB-B classique


Ok super merci pour ces deux réponses!
Je devrais la recevoir ce soir du coup ^^




> Le problème quand on achète une manette d'occasion c'est de savoir comment elle a été traitée.
> 
> Il peut arriver de faire de bonnes affaires, mais en règle générale, j'éviterais (si c'est pour avoir un stick pendant et des boutons qui ne répondent que lorsqu'on les enfonce à fond...).


J'ai cherché sur le site, je ne vois nul par (ni sur la page d’achat, ni dans mes commandes, ni dans mes mails récapitulatifs) que c'est du reconditionné...  ::huh:: 
On verra bien ce soir, au pire c'est retour à l’expéditeur .

----------


## fletch2099

des soldes séga sur gamesplanet

----------


## FB74

> J'ai cherché sur le site, je ne vois nul par (ni sur la page d’achat, ni dans mes commandes, ni dans mes mails récapitulatifs) que c'est du reconditionné... 
> On verra bien ce soir, au pire c'est retour à l’expéditeur .


Je répondais au post de Plotz.  :;):

----------


## Herr Peter

Promos pour le *Festival des Lanternes sur GOG*. Allez-y, faites péter votre backlog.

----------


## odji

5 balles pour un mini-rebundle de 3 jeux chez IG (hammer fall, hatred, the black death): https://www.indiegala.com/pocket-siz...m-games-bundle

----------


## Baalim

Sekiro en précommande chez Auchan à 40€
https://www.auchan.fr/sekiro-shadows...-pc/p-c1062978

Steep, 7€
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/steep-download--3084-1

----------


## odji

fanatical envoi du lourd avec ce bundle colossus:
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/colossus-bundle

----------


## Baalim

> fanatical envoi du lourd avec ce bundle colossus:
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/colossus-bundle


Ouais, ils ne se sont pas foutus de nous avec leur teasing  ::O: 
A noter que l'achat donne droit à un bon de réduction de 10 % pour un prochain bundle.

----------


## Gloppy

Evidemment j'ai déjà la majeure partie des jeux mais c'est un vrai bon bundle !  ::):

----------


## FB74

> fanatical envoi du lourd avec ce bundle colossus:
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/colossus-bundle


Ouais mais ça ne m'intéresse pas.  :Emo:

----------


## Nickocko

> Je répondais au post de Plotz.


Ah ok, autant pour moi ^^

Manette reçue par ailleurs, et je confirme qu'elle est neuve! Merci pour le bon plan Baalim! :;):

----------


## FB74

> Merci pour le bon plan Baalim!


Fais attention, c'est comme un dealer: au début, il y a un aspect sympathique avec de la bonne came, et après...  ::trollface::

----------


## Baalim

Mais euh  :tired: 

Un jeu gratos sur discord
https://discordapp.com/store

----------


## toufmag

J'ai pris le Fanatical et du coup j'ai des trucs en double

----------


## Nickocko

> Ah ok, autant pour moi ^^
> 
> Manette reçue par ailleurs, et je confirme qu'elle est neuve! Merci pour le bon plan Baalim!


Ah bin j'en profite pour répondre à une question que j'ai posé ci-dessus: manette vendue sans batterie... A ajouter donc pour jouer sans fil (on en trouve par lot de 2 pour 12€ sur amazon).

----------


## SeigneurAo

> Ah bin j'en profite pour répondre à une question que j'ai posé ci-dessus: manette vendue sans batterie... A ajouter donc pour jouer sans fil (on en trouve par lot de 2 pour 12€ sur amazon).


Ah, fourbe ça...

----------


## Nickocko

Bon après ca fait quand mm la manette à 42 balles, ça reste honnête  ::P:

----------


## Baalim

Soma est à 5.6 € sur steam.
*https://store.steampowered.com/app/282140/SOMA/*

Si ça tente quelqu'un, j'ai peut être encore une clé à donner pour la version drm free chez GOG.

----------


## Anonyme210226

> Je...je...je suis d'accord avec le chat 
> C'est très perturbant


Mon monde s'écroule.  ::sad::

----------


## FB74

> Mon monde s'écroule.


 :Indeed: 




 ::trollface::

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Mais... pourquoi vous achetez des manettes qui tiennent pas le choc quand les Dualshock 4 ( :haha: ) sont tellement plus robustes et agréables ?  :WTF:

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Does not compute.


Steelseries Kinzu V2, peut-être.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Mais... pourquoi vous achetez des manettes qui tiennent pas le choc quand les Dualshock 4 () sont tellement plus robustes et agréables ?


Il ne va pas être possible de te répondre sans te faire un choc, mais voilà.... tu es né avec deux mains carrées pour un total de 10 pouces. 
Pour les gens normaux, les pads pléstéchionne ont été inventés avant l'ergonomie.

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Pour les gens normaux, les pads pléstéchionne ont été inventés avant l'ergonomie.


Merci.

----------


## Baalim

> Mais... pourquoi vous achetez des manettes qui tiennent pas le choc quand les Dualshock 4 () sont tellement plus robustes et agréables ?


Je suis d'accord avec OldNoobie (décidément  :Sweat:  ). Les pads 360 et xbox one sont plus agréables que les dualshock 4.
Le DS4 est pas mal mais niveau gachettes et ergonomie générale, ça reste en deçà.

Le très taré Oikospiel Book I redevient gratos provisoirement :
https://dkoikos.itch.io/oikospiel

Remnith, fps VR que j'avais repéré sur itch.io à l'époque, est à 1 €
https://store.steampowered.com/app/578390/Remnith/

----------


## schouffy

Niveau qualité et ergo je préfère de loin les DS4 aussi.

----------


## Mamadou

Niveau qualité, surtout des gâchettes, je trouve aussi que les DS4 sont bien au dessus. Mais niveau ergonomie, prise en main, c'est juste incomparable avec les pads Xbox

----------


## Yves Signal

> Mais... pourquoi vous achetez des manettes qui tiennent pas le choc quand les Dualshock 4 () sont tellement plus robustes et agréables ?


La Dualshock 4  ::rolleyes:: 
La grosse merde avec une Led qui pompe la batterie en 5 heures ?
Merci mais non merci. Quand dans 2 ans elle ne tiendra plus la charge et que tu devras en racheter une parce que la batterie est inamovible tu seras pas spécialement jouasse.
J'en ai une à la maison, mais c'est seulement parce que j'ai la PS4 qui va avec.

----------


## Clear_strelok

> La Dualshock 4 
> La grosse merde avec une Led qui pompe la batterie en 5 heures ?


Tu peux l'éteindre, la lumière, non ?  ::unsure::

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> La Dualshock 4 
> La grosse merde avec une Led qui pompe la batterie en 5 heures ?


Tu peux aussi juste le lasser connecté à l'ordinateur avant/pendant/après que tu joues.

----------


## Adu

> Tu peux l'éteindre, la lumière, non ?


Eteindre non, réduire la luminosité pour avoir pas loin de 10h d'autonomie oui

----------


## Franky Mikey

Perso, pad en main il n'y a pas photo entre les manettes Xbox 360 et DS4 (à l'avantage très net de cette dernière).

Les plus de la DS4 :
+ un super feeling sur les sticks, qui tiennent également la route sur la durée (j'ai deux manettes 360 et le stick gauche ne se recentre plus correctement, ce qui cause des appuis involontaires et des erreurs de manipulation insupportables).
+ une croix directionnelle efficace et... utilisable, tout simplement (celle de la 360, on aura la politesse de ne pas en parler).
+ des boutons plus agréables - très subjectif, je sais, mais je préfère largement cette disposition "à plat" que ces touches vaguement bosselées et arrondies sur la 360.

Quelques points négatifs cependant à l'avantage de la 360 :
- la prise en main peu intuitive voire désagréable des boutons L/R et des gâchettes. Toutefois, ils fonctionnent  ::trollface::  (là encore, mes deux pads 360 ont des soucis de contact sur le bouton L ou R).
- les boutons select/start (pardon, "share" et "options") minuscules et sans relief, au profit d'un touchpad central aussi démesuré qu'inutile. Parfois pénible pour l'ergonomie, mais moins d'impact direct sur le gameplay qu'un problème de stick.

Pour l'autonomie, je joue branché sur le PC donc je m'en fous. On peut entendre l'argument sur console, mais pour une utilisation normale, 5h ça ne me semble pas non plus déconnant (surtout au vu des remarques ci-dessus). Pour moi, un bon stick, une croix utilisable et des boutons agréables restent quand même la base, alors je passe facilement outre les menus défauts de la DS4. Ça peut dépendre aussi du type de jeu... m'enfin bon, depuis que j'ai une DS4, je n'ai jamais repris le pad 360 pour une autre raison qu'un problème de compatibilité (et encore, DS4Windows permet de se dépatouiller dans 99% des cas).

----------


## schouffy

Note qu'avec le bon driver/outil (j'utilise SCP) tu peux utiliser le pavé tactile comme trackpad, changer la luminosité et la couleur de la lumière,...).
Pour l'autonomie je sais pas je joue avec le câble, mais quand je la remet sur la PS4, j'ai toujours au moins 4 ou 5 sessions de 2 heures avant de devoir rebrancher. Et elle a 5 ans.

----------


## Hyeud

Je joue avec ça : https://www.amazon.com/GC-100XF-naco.../dp/B00MW8HH04
Grâce à ses 2 modes de compatibilité, je n'ai encore vu aucun jeu la refusant, et vu qu'elle a les mêmes couleurs que la xboite, on ne se perd pas. Filaire, pas cher, solide. J'attends de jouer à Celeste pour vérifier la croix.

----------


## pikkpi

Nouveau Bundle chez fanatical avec des clés mysères

De 1 clé pour 1,05€ à 10 clés pour 7,45€ au choix ( prix dégressif )
Pas d'info sur le contenu, c'est de toute manière peu recommandable...
edit : *Apparemment des gens ont eu des doublons dans le bundle*  :Facepalm: 

Retour du bundle Leisure Suit Larry également pour 1,99€

----------


## FB74

J'imagine celui qui reçoit 10 clés identiques d'un jeu de merde...  ::P:

----------


## Magnarrok

> J'imagine celui qui reçoit 10 clés identiques d'un jeu de merde...


C'est l'histoire de Baalim, ça.

----------


## Musas

Je donne 4 codes pour Devil May Cry 5 (-26% sur toutes les éditions du jeux sur GMG (GreenMan gaming), utilisable jusqu'au 24 février):

C93XMF-LP02RZ-DPBP4G
CT70Q9-UPJV3M-KN6AXO
RW0F9I-AMXRUD-7NQ3WX
X0YXEL-24SQ6C-4NBV4C

----------


## pikkpi

> clés *mysères*


Même pas fait exprès du coup

----------


## Baalim

> Nouveau Bundle chez fanatical avec des clés mysères
> 
> De 1 clé pour 1,05€ à 10 clés pour 7,45€ au choix ( prix dégressif )
> Pas d'info sur le contenu, c'est de toute manière peu recommandable...
> edit : *Apparemment des gens ont eu des doublons dans le bundle* 
> 
> Retour du bundle Leisure Suit Larry également pour 1,99€


Il y a quelques trucs qui valent le coup :

Hitman2 silver edition  ::O: 
Injustice 2
Lego ninja go
Lego marvel 2

Et beaucoup de trucs pourris ou qui sentent la naphtaline.
https://old.reddit.com/r/GameDeals/c..._act_festival/

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Il y a quelques trucs qui valent le coup :
> 
> Hitman2 silver edition 
> Injustice 2
> Lego ninja go
> Lego marvel 2
> 
> Et beaucoup de trucs pourris ou qui sentent la naphtaline.
> https://old.reddit.com/r/GameDeals/c..._act_festival/


Y'a même des gens qui ont reçu hitman 2 gold (90€ quand même...)

----------


## Baalim

> Y'a même des gens qui ont reçu hitman 2 gold (90€ quand même...)


Comme j'ai pas de marteau pour me taper sur le doigt à portée de main et que j'ai quelques euros à claquer comme un con, je tente ma chance.
Je sens venir les larmes.


EDIT : Processing order depuis 10 minutes. Ils font durer, les chacals  :tired:

----------


## pipoop

Alors?
Il a eu une cle de merde qu'il as déjà?

----------


## odji

en telechargement direct chez indiewawa:  
https://freebies.indiegala.com/welco...nd-sp-version/

un jeu tout bleu de commentaire sur steam: https://store.steampowered.com/app/9...to_Princeland/

----------


## Wolverine

> en telechargement direct chez indiewawa:  
> https://freebies.indiegala.com/welco...nd-sp-version/
> 
> un jeu tout bleu de commentaire sur steam: https://store.steampowered.com/app/9...to_Princeland/


Par contre pas de multijoueur sur cette version du coup



> In this single player-only version, you will face the Prince's armies by yourself.





> EDIT : Processing order depuis 10 minutes. Ils font durer, les chacals


 ::o:  Le suspens est insoutenable  ::zzz::

----------


## Baalim

J'arrive plus à écrire tellement les larmes brouillent l'écran.
Le marteau aurait été moins douloureux.

----------


## FB74

> J'arrive plus à écrire tellement les larmes brouillent l'écran.
> Le marteau aurait été moins douloureux.


Tant que ça ?  ::): 
Je veux dire: t'as vraiment eu de la daube ou ce sont des larmes de joie, mais douloureuses quand même ?  ::trollface::

----------


## lustucuit

> J'arrive plus à écrire tellement les larmes brouillent l'écran.
> Le marteau aurait été moins douloureux.


 :^_^: 
J’ai tenté 4 clés: Paranautical activity Deluxe, Alien Spidy, Orbital Racer et Styx Shard of Darkness

----------


## Wolverine

Pareil avec le nouveau HB, des larmes ....




> J’ai tenté 4 clés: Paranautical activity Deluxe, Alien Spidy, Orbital Racer et Styx Shard of Darkness


Paranautical et Stix, c'est pas mal non ?

----------


## FB74

Pas de nouvel Humble Bundle, juste un patchwork de trucs pour le développement de jeux orientés Fantasy:
https://www.humblebundle.com/softwar...ame-dev-bundle

----------


## odji

roh le bundle d'icones chez HB  :haha:

----------


## Supergounou

Humble  ::'(:

----------


## Hyeud

J'ai tenté avec les 10% du bundle colossus :

PixelJunk Shooter Ultimate : twinsticks shooter, mouais pas mon genre de jeu
Vertical Drop Heroes HD : Plate-forme RPG rogue like, pas mon genre non plus
*Injustice 2 Legendary Edition* :  :Cigare: 
Letter Quest Grimms Journey Remastered : en français pourquoi pas mais y'a pas
TASTEE Lethal Tactics : un tactique en tour par tour, mouais bof
Unbox Newbies Adventure : un plate-forme 3D en open world, à voir
Layers of Fear : très bon jeu, mais j'ai déjà
Rise of Insanity : Walksim horrifique, ça pourrait me plaire
STAR WARS Knights of the Old Republic : un gog, jamais joué, je ne sais pas si j'y jouerais un jour
HIVESWAP Act 1 : j'ai déjà aussi

----------


## FB74

Plus de nouvelles de Baalim.  :Emo: 

Soit il rentre toutes ses clés dans son compte Steam, soit il a sombré dans l'alcool pour noyer son chagrin.  :Emo: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Y'en a qui ont eu du Civilization V ou même le VI, du KOF XIII, du Metal Slug X...

Je suis sûr que si j'en prends un, je vais pleurer.  :Emo:

----------


## Baalim

Nan, je suis en train de préparer à manger mais ce fut une tragédie. Pas un seul truc qui je n'avais pas déjà.
Sans compter les bidules bi-classés "gédéjà/caydelamerde"

----------


## cedes4

Let's Play...


Hmm il est pas rapide leur jeu....processing...faut rajouter un SSD...

----------


## FB74

> Nan, je suis en train de préparer à manger mais ce fut une tragédie. Pas un seul truc qui je n'avais pas déjà.
> Sans compter les bidules bi-classés "gédéjà/caydelamerde"


Je tenterais bien le coup, mais...  :Emo:

----------


## Calys

> Pas un seul truc qui je n'avais pas déjà.


Et ça t'étonne ?  ::P:

----------


## lustucuit

> Pareil avec le nouveau HB, des larmes ....
> 
> 
> 
> Paranautical et Stix, c'est pas mal non ?


Oui c’est pas si mal, je n’aurais pas acheté ces jeux de moi-même mais bonne pioche je trouve

----------


## cedes4

Sympa en fait Fanatical, je pensais tomber pire :
Middleearth Shadow of War Definitive Edition
The Coma Recut
Funk of Titans
Coffin Dodgers
Callys Trials
LEGO MARVELs Avengers
METAL SLUG X
HIVESWAP Act 1
Turmoil
HoPiKo

----------


## Marmottas

Cela va faire une heure que j’attends me 3 clés moi...

----------


## FB74

Y'a moyen de forcer le paiement à 6.99 dollars ?  ::trollface::

----------


## cedes4

oui, ca dure un moment, bonne chance...

----------


## Baalim

J'ai un code pour l'article premium «Et si nous étions tous des enfants de Tilt ?» pour les nostalgiques  :;):

----------


## Marmottas

> J'ai un code pour l'article premium «Et si nous étions tous des enfants de Tilt ?» pour les nostalgiques


Moi ! Moi ! Moi !
Merci (Et si ça se trouve, ça y cause Amiga et ST)

----------


## FB74

> J'ai un code pour l'article premium «Et si nous étions tous des enfants de Tilt ?» pour les nostalgiques


Tilt qui mettait des titres accrocheurs au moment de passer sous presse et qui renvoyaient à un article de 4 lignes ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Marmottas

> Tilt qui mettait des titres accrocheurs au moment de passer sous presse et qui renvoyaient à un article de 4 lignes ?


Tu confonds avec Gen4 ?  ::P: 
(Une de mes premières revues informatiques alors on respecte non mais  ::P:  J'en ai encore presque 1 m linéaire d'ailleurs...)

----------


## FB74

Non, il arrivait que Tilt avait une info de dernière minute, donc ils foutaient une ligne sur la couverture (avec en renvoi en page XXX), et quand on cherchait dans le magazine on avait 3-4 lignes.  ::P: 

C'était déjà le titre "pute-à-click" (enfin "pute-à-achat") de l'époque.  ::P:

----------


## FB74

Y'en a qui ont eu des clés mystères cette nuit ?  :Vibre:

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Si ca peux te distraire, je peux partager les deux listes d'une pote à moi.

----------


## Baalim

> Tilt qui mettait des titres accrocheurs au moment de passer sous presse et qui renvoyaient à un article de 4 lignes ?


Cela dit, Il faut bien distinguer le tilt de l'âge d'or (1984 à 1990) du tilt en plein déclin des 4 premières années des 90's.
Cette dernière version ressemblait déjà largement à console + (non, ce n'est pas une bonne chose).

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Y'en a qui ont eu des clés mystères cette nuit ?


J'ai voulu me venger du sort en commandant un autre bundle mystère. Heureusement, fanatical a eu pitié de moi en m'interdisant l'achat  :Sweat: 


Magnifico, board game qui a l'air pas mal, est soldé à 0.49 €
https://store.steampowered.com/app/320400/Magnifico/

Sinon, promo slitherine :
https://store.steampowered.com/publisher/Slitherine

----------


## madgic

> J'ai voulu me venger du sort en commandant un autre bundle mystère. Heureusement, mon banquier* a eu pitié de moi en m'interdisant l'achat

----------


## FB74

J'ai tenté le coup, 10 jeux de merde.  :Emo: 

_Unbox Newbies Adventure
TASTEE Lethal Tactics
Cook Serve Delicious
STAR WARS The Force Unleashed Ultimate Sith Edition
SimCity 4 Deluxe Edition
Monstrum
Mainlining
Arkshot
Gloom
DreamBreak_

 :Emo:

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Ils t'ont refilé le lot qu'ils ont refusé à baalim  ::ninja::

----------


## madgic

> J'ai tenté le coup, 10 jeux de merde. 
> 
> _Unbox Newbies Adventure
> TASTEE Lethal Tactics
> Cook Serve Delicious
> STAR WARS The Force Unleashed Ultimate Sith Edition
> SimCity 4 Deluxe Edition
> Monstrum
> Mainlining
> ...


Mais non  :;):

----------


## Adu

> C'était déjà le titre "pute-à-click" (enfin "pute-à-achat") de l'époque.


J'ai lu pute-à-chat ...  :tired: 

Et puis les vrais lisaient Generation 4  :B):

----------


## FB74

> J'ai lu pute-à-chat ... 
> 
> Et puis les vrais lisaient Generation 4


Les premiers numéros oui, après...

----------


## sidharthaa

J'ai moi aussi tenté ma chance  ::rolleyes:: 

_Five Guardians of David
Funk of Titans
HIVESWAP Act 1
Arkshot
THE KING OF FIGHTERS XIII STEAM EDITION
LEGO Marvel Super Heroes
Wick
Distrust
METAL SLUG X
Letter Quest Grimms Journey Remastered_

Voila voila.

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Au moins t'as Lego marvel qui est pas trop mauvais.

----------


## Herr Peter

Et King Of Fighters XIII qui est sacrément bon aussi.

----------


## Baalim

Parce qu'il y a de grands malades :




> I'm smart gambler so instead of diving headfirst into the unknown, i decided to calculate probability of good games first and gamble afterwards :P
> 
> ​
> 
> so anyway, here's pool of all games confirmed by the users on this subreddit that are in the bundle and i will be providing % chances as we go (from what i see so far it's HARD PASS for me). this is statistics from 1000 results picked up from this subreddit:
> 
> ​
> 
> GAME LIST (work in progress):
> ...


https://old.reddit.com/r/GameDeals/c...tival/egv4tpa/

----------


## Magnarrok

Mouarf... 0,7 % pour tomber sur Hitman 2... Faut avoir un gros coup de moule.

----------


## Franky Mikey

C'est bon, il y a PewDiePie: Legend of the Brofist, je ne vais pas prendre le risque.  :WTF:

----------


## Ruvon

> J'ai tenté le coup, 10 jeux de merde. 
> 
> _Unbox Newbies Adventure
> TASTEE Lethal Tactics
> Cook Serve Delicious
> STAR WARS The Force Unleashed Ultimate Sith Edition
> SimCity 4 Deluxe Edition
> Monstrum
> Mainlining
> ...


TASTEE est pas si pire, Cook Serve Delicious est sympa, Sim City 4 à des années lumières de la daube d'après, Mainlining est intéressant... Après si tu voulais de l'AAA qui vient de sortir avec tour à grimper et cinématiques qui durent des plombes, tu t'es trompé de magasin  ::ninja:: 




> Et puis les vrais lisaient Generation 4


Les vrais lisaient Joystick  :tired:  D'ailleurs quand Tilt a coulé, j'étais abonné. Mon abo a été transféré sur Joystick. Comme il a été dit à l'époque : Tilt a envoyé ses lecteurs à Joystick et son humour à Gen4. J'étais content d'avoir été envoyé du bon côté.

----------


## Flad

> J'étais content d'avoir été envoyé du bon côté.


En Allemagne ?
 ::ninja::

----------


## pikkpi

De mon côté j'emporterais dans la tombe les noms des 10 daubes que j'ai eu. Et je pleurerais un peu plus en pensant que j'aurais mieux fait de dépenser ces 7,5€ pour payer les 3/4 de :

ZONE OF THE ENDERS: The 2nd Runner à 9,99€ en historical low

----------


## Ruvon

> En Allemagne ?


Tu dis ça parce que tu n'es pas allé assez loin et que tu t'es arrêté en Alsace ou parce que tu trouvais Gen4 drôle ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Yves Signal

ZOE c'est une série à côté de laquelle je suis complètement passé.
Ça vaut l'investissement en 2019 ?

----------


## vimli

> Pour les gens normaux, les pads pléstéchionne ont été inventés avant l'ergonomie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Envoyé par Evilblacksheep
> 
> 
> Merci.


Parfaitement d'accord avec vous 2, n'en déplaise aux utilisateurs de Pad Playstation. Et faudrait ptet pas oublier que les PAD 360 datent un tout petit peu plus que les Dual Shock 4, premiers pad playstation compatibles nativement PC... 
Et pour posséder 2 Pad 360 (un filaire et un sans fil) dont le filaire que je transporte en mode bourrin au fond d'un sac à dos avec le PC portable, le chargeur, la souris ...., ben il fonctionne toujours nickel, sans aucun problèmes (Pad qui a l'origine appartenait à un pote qui me l'a filé il y a 5 ans  après l'avoir lui-même utilisé pendant plus d'un an, désolé du peu) => bien entendu je parle de Pad 360 "officiels" (pas un pad de sous-marque qui ressemble acheté à 10€).

Edit : désolé de reprendre une conversation qui date de 2 pages en arrière mais je pouvais pas laisser passer ^^

----------


## FB74

> TASTE Après si tu voulais de l'AAA qui vient de sortir avec tour à grimper et cinématiques qui durent des plombes, tu t'es trompé de magasin


Y'a du CIV VI et Injustice 2 quand même.  :Indeed: 

Certes c'est pas "tout récent", mais c'est du AAA.  :Indeed:  ²



- - - Mise à jour - - -



Y'a *Marvel vs Capcom 3* à *10* euros sur Voidu:
https://www.voidu.com/en/ultimate-ma...s-capcom-3-row

Il passe "peut-être" à *7.50* euros avec le Voucher *WINTERMADNESS*.

----------


## Gloppy

> Les vrais lisaient Joystick  D'ailleurs quand Tilt a coulé, j'étais abonné. Mon abo a été transféré sur Joystick. Comme il a été dit à l'époque : 
> Tilt a envoyé ses lecteurs à Joystick et son humour à Gen4. J'étais content d'avoir été envoyé du bon côté.


C'était quel genre d'humour ? Plutôt _Les Echos_ ou plutôt _Canard PC_ ?

----------


## JulLeBarge

J'ai testé le Mystery Bundle avec 4 clés et j'ai eu ça:
Letter Quest Grimms Journey Remastered
Onikira Demon Killer
Never Alone Kisima Ingitchuna
Scrap Garden

Pas de quoi se taper le cul par terre, même si au niveau purement financier j'ai obtenu plus que la mise de départ

----------


## Baalim

Humour et Gen 4 ?
Ouais, c'était plus drôle que player one mais ça ne veut pas dire grand chose de positif.

----------


## pipoop

Continuez je me sens rajeunir

----------


## Adu

*retourne lire son classeur Gen4 qui contient les 10 premiers numéros sortis ....

----------


## Thelonious

> Continuez je me sens rajeunir


Si on parlait d'Hebdogiciel pour les gens qui n'ont pas peur de tuer 5 heures de leur vie et 2 dixième à chaque oeil pour taper un code en basic sur son Apple II pour qu'à la fin ça ne fonctionne pas  ::trollface:: 

Bon sinon Fanatical, j'ai joué, j'ai vu...et j'ai pas eu grand chose si ce n'est de me rappeler qu'il allait falloir que je mette à jour ma liste sur le topic des dons  ::ninja::

----------


## Flad

> Tu dis ça parce que tu n'es pas allé assez loin et que tu t'es arrêté en Alsace ou parce que tu trouvais Gen4 drôle ?


J'avais pas encore appris à lire à l'époque, bande de vieux.
 ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

> Y'a du CIV VI et Injustice 2 quand même. 
> 
> Certes c'est pas "tout récent", mais c'est du AAA.  ²


Je connais pas Injustice 2, mais Civ VI c'est pas un bon jeu pour autant  ::ninja:: 




> C'était quel genre d'humour ? Plutôt _Les Echos_ ou plutôt _Canard PC_ ?





> Humour et Gen 4 ?
> Ouais, c'était plus drôle que player one mais ça ne veut pas dire grand chose de positif.


Voilà, j'aurais pu répondre pareil si je connaissais player one. Par rapport à Joy, c'était de mon point de vue ni drôle ni intéressant.




> J'avais pas encore appris à lire à l'époque, bande de vieux.


Pourtant on dirait que Gen4 t'a tout appris, question humour  ::trollface::

----------


## Flad

> Pourtant on dirait que Gen4 t'a tout appris, question humour


J'ai lu tout ton blog, ça doit venir de là.

----------


## Ruvon

> J'ai lu tout ton blog, ça doit venir de là.


Tu dois confondre avec celui pour lequel tu racoles.

----------


## Flad

> Tu dois confondre avec celui pour lequel tu racoles.


C'est pas le même ?  ::ninja::

----------


## pikkpi

> ZOE c'est une série à côté de laquelle je suis complètement passé.
> Ça vaut l'investissement en 2019 ?


edit : ya que le 2 qui est ressorti hein ( le premier est pas beaucoup plus explicite sur le setting de l'histoire, il s'est vendu parce qu'il y avait la fameuse démo du tanker de MGS2 dans la boite )

Si tu as une certaine sensibilité au monde du mécha japonais d'anime moderne, c'est un incontournable ("_Monte dans le robot, Shinji_" ). C'est un *a Hideo Kojima Game ©* donc si tu es pas sensible aux robots mais aux Hideo Kojima Games © c'est incontournable aussi.

Si t'es insensible aux 2 choses suscités ça reste intemporel côté esthétique, le gameplay est nerveux et plaisant (avec plein de boulettes et d'effets pour agrémenter) , ya des chouettes boss à la Hideo Kojima Games ©, le doublage anglais d'origine est pas top mais un patch pour mettre le jeu en vost existe pour la version PC il me semble.

----------


## Baalim

Après lecture, je recommande fortement la lecture de l'article consacré à tilt chez Gk. ça parlera évidemment bien plus à ceux qui l'ont connu.

 j'allais parler d'un nouveau bundle de merde chez indie gala avant de noter la présence de samsara qui me rappelle quelque chose.

----------


## FixB

Pour le bundle fanatical, y'a moyen de savoir ce que l'on a reçu sans enregistrer les clefs dans Steam ? Il ne m'affiche pas le nom des jeux  ::(:

----------


## pikkpi

> Pour le bundle fanatical, y'a moyen de savoir ce que l'on a reçu sans enregistrer les clefs dans Steam ? Il ne m'affiche pas le nom des jeux


Tu as le nom du jeu ( le nom seulement pas la miniature ) qui s'affiche en même temps que tu affiches la clé. Je m'en suis pas aperçu de suite non plus, j'ai redeem 2 merdouilles au lieu de 10 grâce à cette astuce  :;):

----------


## Baalim

Il semblerait que le bundle de du jour ait été annoncé un peu trop vite chez fanatical. Il s'agira d'une offre pick & mix portant sur 3 jeux de la séries lego et donnant droit à un rabais de 90 %

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Ils ont aussi changé le colossal bundle, les deux jeux mysteres ont été annoncés, et le tier 3 a ete retiré.

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Il semblerait que le bundle de du jour ait été annoncé un peu trop vite chez fanatical. Il s'agira d'une offre pick & mix portant sur 3 jeux de la séries lego et donnant droit à un rabais de 90 %


Cool ça, je vais pouvoir stocker les jeux pour jouer avec mon petit !

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Correction sur les 90% par contre, c'est 12.79€ (J'avais reussi à mettre Lego Worlds + les deux DLCs dans mon caddie avant que ca merdouille, mais ils ont mis le prix à jour avant que je puisse le valider, vu que j'avais pas vu qu'il y avait urgence  ::(:  )

----------


## JulLeBarge

ça reste intéressant comme prix pour les plus gros jeux.

----------


## Baalim

> Ils ont aussi changé le colossal bundle, les deux jeux mysteres ont été annoncés, et le tier 3 a ete retiré.


Chouette bonus en ce qui concerne le très bon Ash of Gods: Redemption.

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Chouette bonus en ce qui concerne le très bon Ash of Gods: Redemption.


Va voir tes MPs bordel  :Boom:

----------


## Oldnoobie

Le Colossal Bundle est surtout l'occasion rare de choper Heliborne, un jeu d'hélicos pas trop arcade et pas trop simu avec du multi, et une éval très positive Steam.
Il est soldé régulièrement mais pas moyen de le voir sous les 12€ d'habitude.

----------


## pipoop

> Va voir tes MPs bordel


Essayes pas de le gratter!
Baalim va faire un gift je retiens l'ovin

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Essayes pas de le gratter!
> Baalim va faire un gift je retiens l'ovin


Je lui avais proposé de lui racheter, mais ca ne l'interesse pas.

----------


## Kargadum

C'est vrai que Ash of Gods rend le bundle plus attractif. C'est donné à ce prix.

----------


## Harvester

> C'est pas le même ?


Non mais on a un certain standing nous  ::ninja::

----------


## Eldoween

Salut. Je ne sais pas si c'est le bon endroit (renvoyez moi où il faut sinon ^^).
J'ai un injustice league 2 legendary edition à échanger.
Je souhaiterai avoir un middle earth shadow of war definitive edition.

Merci d'avance

----------


## FB74

> Salut. Je ne sais pas si c'est le bon endroit (renvoyez moi où il faut sinon ^^).
> J'ai un injustice league 2 legendary edition à échanger.
> Je souhaiterai avoir un middle earth shadow of war definitive edition.
> 
> Merci d'avance


Ici mon brave:  :Indeed: 
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/57...mat-)/page213

----------


## ajcrou

> Nouveau Bundle chez fanatical avec des clés mysères
> 
> De 1 clé pour 1,05€ à 10 clés pour 7,45€ au choix ( prix dégressif )



J'ai presque envie d'essayer.

Quoique connaissant ma chance aux "jeux de hasard"..., j'ai peur...

----------


## Baalim

> J'ai presque envie d'essayer.
> 
> Quoique connaissant ma chance aux "jeux de hasard"..., j'ai peur...


Crois-moi, tu peux également rester fort et passer ton chemin  :Emo:

----------


## sebarnolds

Mais arrêtez avec ces achats de clés mystère ! Les chances de gagner un gros titre sont minces, encore plus d'avoir un gros titre qui vous intéresse. Et je suis sûr que vous avez encore de quoi vous occuper dans votre bibliothèque Steam (ou autre)...

----------


## Kaede

En passant, ça fonctionne comment, "légalement", ce type de bundle ?
Ca ressemble un peu à du jeu de hasard (même si on "gagne" tout le temps quelque chose), et du coup, le fait que les probabilités de tirage ne soient pas disponibles officiellement (ou alors j'ai raté un truc ?) paraît limite.

 :Cell:

----------


## Marmottas

J'ai joué 3 clés et j'ai eu :

Super Cloudbuilt
A Normal Lost Phone
The Cat Lady

Les 2 derniers sont dispos si quelqu'un en veut
Le 1er avait eu un bon retour de supergounou alors je ne suis que moyennant déçu  ::P:

----------


## Galgu

> J'ai joué 3 clés et j'ai eu :
> 
> Super Cloudbuilt
> A Normal Lost Phone
> The Cat Lady
> 
> Les 2 derniers sont dispos si quelqu'un en veut
> Le 1er avait eu un bon retour de supergounou alors je ne suis que moyennant déçu


je suis preneur pour a normal lost phone si jamais  ::):  

Merci

----------


## Sa7v3N

J'ai tenté, c'est pas trop mauvais, mais je crois que Fanatical essaye de me dire quelque chose avec les 2 1er

    Learn Japanese to Survive Katakana War
    Learn Japanese to survive Hiragana Battle
    Onikira Demon Killer
    DreamBreak
    PixelJunk Shooter Ultimate
    The Walking Vegetables  :Gerbe: 
    THE KING OF FIGHTERS XIII STEAM EDITION
    LEGO MARVELs Avengers
    Scrap Garden
    Next Up Hero

 ::):

----------


## Anonyme210226

> En passant, ça fonctionne comment, "légalement", ce type de bundle ?
> Ca ressemble un peu à du jeu de hasard (même si on "gagne" tout le temps quelque chose), et du coup, le fait que les probabilités de tirage ne soient pas disponibles officiellement (ou alors j'ai raté un truc ?) paraît limite.


Un jour la justice s'intéressera à ces bundles mystères et oui, elle les considèrera comme des jeux d'argent, parce que ne nous voilons pas la face, c'est exactement ça.

----------


## FB74

Puis-je obtenir un remboursement?




> Remboursement si les clés ont été révélées 
> 
> En révélant une clé, vous ne pouvez plus recevoir de remboursement pour un achat si vous avez mal acheté. La clé est dans le domaine public et nous ne pouvons pas l'accepter. Ceci est comme expliqué dans nos Termes et Conditions . Nous nous excusons pour tout inconvénient causé.


Comme il faut cliquer sur "Redeem" pour avoir le nom du jeu qui s'affiche et la clé...  ::P: 

Pas con, hein ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Supergounou

> Un jour la justice s'intéressera à ces bundles mystères et oui, elle les considèrera comme des jeux d'argent, parce que ne nous voilons pas la face, c'est exactement ça.


Le tout c'est d'afficher les stats, comme au loto: "_achetez un bundle pour avoir 1/6 500 000 chance de gagner un bon jeu !_".

----------


## pipoop

Définis "bon jeu"

----------


## Flad

> Définis "bon jeu"


Tout jeu qui n'est pas dans le backlog de Baalim.

----------


## Catel

> J'ai tenté, c'est pas trop mauvais, mais je crois que Fanatical essaye de me dire quelque chose avec les 2 1er
> 
>     Learn Japanese to Survive Katakana War
>     Learn Japanese to survive Hiragana Battle


2 jeux éducatifs financés sur Kickstarter.  :;):

----------


## FixB

J'ai joué au fanatical... Et j'ai perdu  :;):

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Ca devient le topic des jeux d'argent ici  ::ninja::

----------


## Gorillaz

J'ai gagné, j'ai gagné  ::lol:: 
... Bah ouais, j'ai rien pris  ::ninja:: 

Pour rester dans le sujet :
-Darkest Dungeon à son historical lowest sur Steam : 5.74€ (6.59€ sur Gog), 16.7€ pour l'ancestral edition
-Witcher 3 GOTY à son historical lowest sur Gog: 14.99€

----------


## La Chouette

Monster Prom à son historical lowest pour encore quelques heures sur Steam : 8.39€ et son DLC fraichement sorti à -10% (4.49€) qui ajoute 30% de contenu au jeu.

----------


## FB74

> Monster Prom à son historical lowest pour encore quelques heures sur Steam : 8.39€ et son DLC fraichement sorti à -10% (4.49€) qui ajoute 30% de contenu au jeu.


Je lisais "Monster Porn".  ::ninja::

----------


## Gorillaz

> Je lisais "Monster Porn".


M'étonne pas de toi  ::ninja::

----------


## Flad

> Je lisais "Monster Porn".


T'as trop ronronné sur les genoux de Baalim toi.

----------


## Oldnoobie

> J'ai joué 3 clés et j'ai eu :
> 
> Super Cloudbuilt
> A Normal Lost Phone
> The Cat Lady
> 
> Les 2 derniers sont dispos si quelqu'un en veut
> Le 1er avait eu un bon retour de supergounou alors je ne suis que moyennant déçu


The Cat Lady ça me fait lever carrément les deux sourcils, si tu l'as toujours, je suis intéressé par ce 'story rich"  ::):

----------


## Baalim

Quelqu'un a-t-il obtenu le moindre remboursement de la part de direct2drive ?

 Le moins que l'on puisse dire est que leur gestion du problème est des plus nébuleuse  :tired:

----------


## Catel

Vous savez que vous pouvez dire "plus bas historique" ?  ::huh::

----------


## Baalim

> Vous savez que vous pouvez dire "plus bas historique" ?


Traduction bancale de All time low, soit prix le plus bas jamais atteint par le produit.


EDIT : ah, j'avais lu en diagonale  ::ninja::

----------


## pikkpi

> Quelqu'un a-t-il obtenu le moindre remboursement de la part de direct2drive ?
> 
>  Le moins que l'on puisse dire est que leur gestion du problème est des plus nébuleuse


Rien chez wam

edit : je sais pas si tu as vu mais sur leur twitter, en boucle dans les réponses : 



> There will be a communication about this issue in the near future. That communication will be sent to all affected customers and it will include details on how the situation will be resolved.

----------


## Stelarc

> Vous savez que vous pouvez dire "plus bas historique" ?


Ou "à son plus bas" et moi aussi ça me gave. On dirait les biatch dans l_es Reines du Shopping_ et ça me donne envie de tuer tuer tuer. :Vibre:

----------


## La Chouette

> Ou "à son plus bas" et moi aussi ça me gave. On dirait les biatch dans l_es Reines du Shopping_ et ça me donne envie de tuer tuer tuer.
> 
> https://i.ytimg.com/vi/DjhjjfZbGY0/hqdefault.jpg


Ecoute, je passe les trois quarts de mon temps éveillé à parler avec des anglophones, que ce soit par écrit ou à l'oral. Je joue à des visual novels anglais, je lis mes webcomics et manga en anglais, j'en arrive à penser en anglais, 90% des sites que je visite sont en anglais y compris Isthereanydeal qui utilise ce terme. Alors tu bouffes mon historical low et tu fais pas chier, c'est déjà assez difficile de repasser en mode français quand je débarque sur le forum  :tired:

----------


## Magnarrok

> Ou "à son plus bas" et moi aussi ça me gave. On dirait les biatch dans l_es Reines du Shopping_ et ça me donne envie de tuer tuer tuer.
> 
> https://i.ytimg.com/vi/DjhjjfZbGY0/hqdefault.jpg


Je sais pas ce qui est le plus bizarre mais honnêtement arrête de regarder les reines du shopping...

----------


## schouffy

Et puis dire qu'un jeu est au plus bas veut pas dire que c'est une affaire... Par exemple Fallout 76  ::ninja::

----------


## FB74

> Et puis dire qu'un jeu est au plus bas veut pas dire que c'est une affaire... Par exemple Fallout 76


Y'a même des bundles de clés mystères à prix bas qui réservent des surprises.  ::ninja::

----------


## Mastaba

Chez prixbas les prix sont bas.

----------


## FB74

Chez Baalim, t'as des clés Steam.  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> Chez Baalim, t'as des clés Steam.


Je peux même garantir qu'il s'agit de clés de seconde main en provenance de Fanatical  :Boom:

----------


## Gorillaz

> Ou "à son plus bas" et moi aussi ça me gave. On dirait les biatch dans l_es Reines du Shopping_ et ça me donne envie de tuer tuer tuer.
> 
> https://i.ytimg.com/vi/DjhjjfZbGY0/hqdefault.jpg


Bah perso je suis plutôt du genre "grammar nazi" (oups) IRL (combo) mais sur ce forum j'aime bien faire un mix, histoire de pas passer pour un noob, tu vois  ::trollface:: 




> Chez prixbas les prix sont bas.


 ::wub:: 




> Chez Baalim, t'as des clés Steam.


"Gloire à Baalim, roi des jeux à 2 centimes"  ::lol::

----------


## fatalix41

> Chez prixbas les prix sont bas.


Copain  ::wub::

----------


## Magnarrok

> Chez prixbas les prix sont bas.


Ça manque de gif pour étayer vos propos monsieur !

----------


## Nanaki

Et sinon c'est *demain* qu'Humble Bundle *retire l'argent du monthly* donc pensez à mettre en pause aujourd'hui si vous ne voulez pas du bundle avec EARTH DEFENSE FORCE 4.1, Warhammer: Vermintide 2 et Cultist Simulator.

----------


## Olis

Mamie écrase les prout (les anciens comprendront)

----------


## Magnarrok

Thimbleweed Park Gratuit sur le Epic Store !  ::o: 

https://www.epicgames.com/store/en-U...weed-park/home




Spoiler Alert! 


dans 20 min

 ...  ::ninja:: 

Edit : 

Spoiler Alert! 


Bon voilà les 20 min sont passés 

 ...  ::ninja::

----------


## La Chouette

> Thimbleweed Park Gratuit sur le Epic Store ! 
> 
> https://www.epicgames.com/store/en-U...weed-park/home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> ...


Avec Slime Rancher dans deux semaines  ::o:

----------


## Baalim

> Avec Slime Rancher dans deux semaines


Ils continuent leur perfect run  :Cryb: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Avec Slime Rancher dans deux semaines


Ils continuent leur perfect run  :Cryb: 

Anime legend bundle
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...legends-bundle

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Avec Slime Rancher dans deux semaines


Que je te remercie encore d'avoir choisi pour moi.  ::wub::  Ce jeu de qualitance.

----------


## GrandFather

XCOM 2 : War of the Chosen à -59% chez le Bonhomme Vert qui joue (soit un prix alléchant de 16,40 eurobrouzoufs).

----------


## Jokletox

> Ecoute, je passe les trois quarts de mon temps éveillé à parler avec des anglophones, que ce soit par écrit ou à l'oral. Je joue à des visual novels anglais, je lis mes webcomics et manga en anglais, j'en arrive à penser en anglais, 90% des sites que je visite sont en anglais y compris Isthereanydeal qui utilise ce terme. Alors tu bouffes mon historical low et tu fais pas chier, c'est déjà assez difficile de repasser en mode français quand je débarque sur le forum


Dans ce cas va sur un forum anglais  ::ninja::

----------


## Kohtsaro

> Ecoute, je passe les trois quarts de mon temps éveillé à parler avec des anglophones, que ce soit par écrit ou à l'oral. Je joue à des visual novels anglais, je lis mes webcomics et manga en anglais, j'en arrive à penser en anglais, 90% des sites que je visite sont en anglais y compris Isthereanydeal qui utilise ce terme. Alors tu bouffes mon historical low et tu fais pas chier, c'est déjà assez difficile de repasser en mode français quand je débarque sur le forum


Wouah t’es trop fort  ::o:

----------


## odji

un bundle de musique qui braillle chez groupees: https://groupees.com/blind

----------


## La Chouette

> Wouah t’es trop fort


Je ne me vante pas de quoi que ce soit, ça m'emmerde de me faire reprendre parce que j'utilise deux malheureux mots anglais dans ma phrase. Quand j'ai passé deux heures à jouer avec du rosbif et que je regarde un truc sur Isthereanydeal, la première chose qui me vient en tête, c'est "historical low", pas "prix le plus bas depuis sa sortie" (puisque "prix le plus bas" n'a de toutes façons pas le même degré de précision qu'un "historical low"). Si ça ne vous arrive jamais d'avoir un trou de mémoire et que la seule chose qui vous vienne à l'esprit soit un terme anglais, tant mieux pour vous, mais ça m'arrive fréquemment et je vais pas me faire chier juste pour satisfaire un nazi linguistique, qui plus est lorsque je parle d'un jeu à texte, disponible uniquement en anglais, et qui a donc peu de chance d'intéresser une telle personne.

----------


## Kohtsaro

> Je ne me vante pas de quoi que ce soit, ça m'emmerde de me faire reprendre parce que j'utilise deux malheureux mots anglais dans ma phrase. Quand j'ai passé deux heures à jouer avec du rosbif et que je regarde un truc sur Isthereanydeal, la première chose qui me vient en tête, c'est "historical low", pas "prix le plus bas depuis sa sortie" (puisque "prix le plus bas" n'a de toutes façons pas le même degré de précision qu'un "historical low"). Si ça ne vous arrive jamais d'avoir un trou de mémoire et que la seule chose qui vous vienne à l'esprit soit un terme anglais, tant mieux pour vous, mais ça m'arrive fréquemment et je vais pas me faire chier juste pour satisfaire un nazi linguistique, qui plus est lorsque je parle d'un jeu à texte, disponible uniquement en anglais, et qui a donc peu de chance d'intéresser une telle personne.


C'est pas l'utilisation de termes anglais qui me gêne, mais plus le "je parle anglais tout le temps, partout" alors qu'un "Pardon, l'habitude" suffirai largement.

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> C'est pas l'utilisation de termes anglais qui me gêne, mais plus le "je parle anglais tout le temps, partout" alors qu'un "Pardon, l'habitude" suffirai largement.


En meme temps, le message auquel il répondait n'etait pas des plus polis/diplomates, et je vois pas pourquoi La chouette devrais s'excuser d'avoir utilisé deux mots anglais au milieu de sa phrase.  :ouaiouai:

----------


## acdctabs

Moi "historical low" ça me va très bien !
Je trouve ça tellement useless comme débat.

----------


## Flad

Je vois votre point.
Ça fait sens.

----------


## Valenco

::P:  !

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> En meme temps, le message auquel il répondait n'etait pas des plus polis/diplomates, et *je vois pas pourquoi La chouette devrais s'excuser d'avoir utilisé deux mots anglais au milieu de sa phrase*.


Tout à fait d'accord.
Et j'ajoute que les termes en anglais sont beaucoup utilisés pour exprimer des concepts de manière rapide et concise, souvent dans le monde vidéoludique. C'est un peu exagéré d'être embêté par quelqu'un qui décide d'utiliser 2 mots anglais, surtout sur ce forum, dédié aux jeux vidéo.
C'est juste du _tilting at windmills_

----------


## Kohtsaro

> En meme temps, le message auquel il répondait n'etait pas des plus polis/diplomates, et je vois pas pourquoi La chouette devrais s'excuser d'avoir utilisé deux mots anglais au milieu de sa phrase.


C'est pas faux, j'ai juste pris repris le topic au moment du message de jokletox qui citer La Chouette et sans remonter plus haut, j'ai trouvé son message un peu pédant. Mais effectivement le message de Stelarc est quelque peu agressif... /HS

Sinon promo 2K/Rockstar sur GMG.




> Bioshock Collection	79%	£8.20	€12.30	$12.30
> Bioshock Infinite	79%	£4.10	€6.15	$6.15
> Bioshock Infinite Season Pass	59%	£6.56	€8.20	$8.20
> Borderlands 2 Game of the Year	82%	£6.31	€7.21	$7.21
> Borderlands GOTY	79%	£4.09	€6.15	$6.14
> Borderlands The Pre-Sequel	75%	£7.37	€9.83	$17.20
> Borderlands TPS Season Pass	59%	£10.25	€12.30	$16.38
> Carnival Games VR	79%	£3.28	€4.10	$4.10
> Carnival VR Alley Adventure	59%	£2.66	€3.28	$3.28
> ...

----------


## Baalim

Pourquoi faut-il qu'il y ait toujours des bons samaritains pour raisonner les gens avant qu'ils ne se foutent sur la gueule pour des prétextes absurdes ?  :Emo: 




Avis aux amateurs de software musicaux :
https://groupees.com/musicparadise

----------


## Hurtplug

-20% sur Escape From Tarkov le 23 février :

https://forum.escapefromtarkov.com/t...f-february-23/

----------


## ElleLaisseDes

Promos Square Enix sur stime avec notamment Cause Juste Trois qui à 3 euros dépasse son lowest https://store.steampowered.com/app/225540/Just_Cause_3/

----------


## Stelarc

> Mais effectivement le message de Stelarc est quelque peu agressif... /HS


Ha bon ? C'est parce que j'ai eu envie de _tuer tuer tuer_ ? Ça m'arrive souvent il ne faut pas prendre la mouche pour si peu les _drama queens_. ::trollface::

----------


## Wulfstan

> Mais effectivement le message de Stelarc est quelque peu agressif...


Sterlarc et agressif dans la même phrase, c'est un pléonasme.  ::ninja:: 

C'est le genre de message qui te donne envie de faire encore moins d'effort pour trouver une traduction quand une expression anglaise te vient en premier à l'esprit. Donc moi je prends sans souci, vu que ça me facilite la vie. 




> Thimbleweed Park Gratuit sur le Epic Store ! 
> 
> https://www.epicgames.com/store/en-U...weed-park/home


Ils vont finir par m'avoir fait jouer à un paquet de bons jeux dans lesquels je n'aurais jamais mis un centime au départ. C'est une bonne opération.  ::):

----------


## Wolverine

En même temps, hier, on n'était pas *vendredi*  ::siffle::  

Et puis c'est quand même moins grave que ceux qui utilisent l'expression "comme même"  ::ninja::

----------


## rduburo

É moi, je pass ma journé sure facebook mai can je vient ici je fait des efors !!

----------


## Hilikkus

> É moi, je pass ma journé sure facebook mai can je vient ici je fait des efors !!


Je suis sûr que ça t'a pris plus de temps d'incorporer des fautes dans ton post comme ça que de le rédiger normalement  :^_^:

----------


## Adu

Et pendant ce temps là on ne parle plus de la romance FB74 / Baalim ... Si on pouvait recentrer le débat ...

----------


## lemsv

> Promos Square Enix sur *stime* avec notamment


Sur _vapeur_  :X1:

----------


## Tenebris

> Pourquoi faut-il qu'il y ait toujours des bons samaritains pour raisonner les gens avant qu'ils ne se foutent sur la gueule pour des prétextes absurdes ?


Parce que mieux vaut ne pas énerver la chouette a lot  ::ninja::

----------


## Catel

All right, if that suits you, we may talk only like that from now on.

----------


## Valenco



----------


## Anonyme210226

> Sinon promo 2K/Rockstar sur GMG.


Promo 2000/Etoile qui se balance sur HVJ. #PourlaFrance!

----------


## Baalim

Je participerais bien au chaos ambiant, d'autant que vendredi c'est permis, mais par flemme un peu et faute de temps surtout, je me contenterai de vous hurler VR à la tronche :

https://www.indiegala.com/virtual-re...m-games-bundle

----------


## Mastaba



----------


## bbd

> Promo 2000/Etoile qui se balance sur HVJ. #PourlaFrance!

----------


## Baalim

Amateurs de P&C (poutre & clique donc), Yesterday Origins est à 2.25 € chez Gamebillet :

https://www.gamebillet.com/yesterday-origins

----------


## Ruvon

> Amateurs de P&C (poutre & cric donc)


Fixed.

----------


## Stelarc

> Sterlarc et agressif dans la même phrase, c'est un pléonasme.


Quand t'ai-je fait mal à ton petit cœur ? ::sad:: 

Je note que ceux qui te mettent de l'anglish à toutes les sauces (alors que l'équivalent en français existe et n'est pas plus long à écrire) n'ont pas le choix en fait. Vous faites déjà un effort éprouvant afin de vous exprimez dans cette langue démodée de vieux Khroumirs. Vraiment, vous avez toute mon admiration. :Prey:

----------


## Wolverine

Sinon sur chrono.gg, il y a *Distraint 2* à 7$

----------


## Tenebris

M'enfin, "chouette a lot", chouette hulotte, c'est bien pourrifique et même pas vous me lancez des tomates ou des cailloux !  ::zzz::

----------


## La Chouette

Attend, c'était ça le jeu de mots ? Ce manque de talent m'effraie.

----------


## Hyeud

Merci d'avoir jelb, j'avais rien compris, et en plus j'avais cherché.

----------


## Flad

> Attend, c'était ça le jeu de mots ? Ce manque de talent m'effraie.


Y bout intérieurement que personne ne l'ai relevé.

----------


## Gorillaz

> Attend, c'était ça le jeu de mots ? Ce manque de talent m'effraie.


La chouette effraie ?

----------


## Tenebris

> Ce manque de talent m'effraie.


 ::P:

----------


## bbd

Et c'est reparti pour la tournée des grands ducs...

----------


## La Chouette

> La chouette effraie ?
> 
> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...8a_%281%29.jpg


Ca me harfang le coeur de voir quelqu'un expliquer le jeu de mots.

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Vous faites déjà un effort éprouvant afin de vous* exprimez*


 :Cryb:

----------


## Marmottas

Vos jeux de mots passent et rapace...

----------


## Gorillaz

> Ca me harfang le coeur de voir quelqu'un expliquer le jeu de mots.


Si l'explication est si simple, tu n'ascalaph'aire toi-même  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Adu

Vous devriez faire un livre sur vos chouettes jeux de mots et le vendre sur Hulule

----------


## Marmottas

> Vous devriez faire un livre sur vos chouettes jeux de mots et le vendre sur Hulule


La hulotte est intéressée aussi

----------


## Gorillaz

Hé c'est pas bête ! La Chouette, tu crois que Nicolas Hulot te donnerait des conseils ?

----------


## Baalim

Brawler bundle:
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/brawler-bundle

Avec River City Ransom underground

Et un Sandbox bundle avec le très mignon Tracks et les récents shoppe keep 2 et flashing lights.

https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/sandbox-bundle

----------


## FB74

> Brawler bundle:
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/brawler-bundle
> 
> Avec River City Ransom underground
> 
> Et un Sandbox bundle avec le très mignon Tracks et les récents shoppe keep 2 et flashing lights.
> 
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/sandbox-bundle


Y'a aussi un RedOut Bundle.  :Indeed:

----------


## Marmottas

> Hé c'est pas bête ! La Chouette, tu crois que Nicolas Hulot te donnerait des conseils ?


M'aigrettes pas d'être venu ici moi !  ::P:

----------


## Hyeud

Chevêche me désabonner de ce topic si ça continue comme ça !

----------


## FB74

Ce flood sur ce thread...  ::O: 

Quand je pense qu'avec Baalim, on est les seuls à faire du post sérieux...  :Indeed: 













 :Cigare:

----------


## Pluton

Ces "bons plans" j'y touche même pas di bout des doigts.

----------


## Baalim

Puyo Puyo Tetris à 11.5 €, en all time low, do you believe that ?
Chouette plan, non ?

https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/puyo...am-key--3527-1

J'en informe de ce pas mon coL.IS.T.i.Er, l'infâââme adorateur de Commodore (machine du démon amateur de low tech moldave) !

Sinon, Si vous ne savez pas comment claquer votre fric, vous pouvez vous orienter vers Mass effect andromeda à 10 € ou le remake de Black Mirror à 10 $. Ça sera toujours mieux que d'acheter des bundles mystères qu'un jour il faudra bien assimiler à des jeux de hasard (et leur péter leurs sales petites gueules  :Boom:  )

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B077SHBG5V/
https://www.play-asia.com/mass-effec...meda/13/70apex

C'est bon, j'ai fait le tour ?

----------


## El SoS

> Y bout intérieurement que personne ne l'ai relevé.


 ::XD::   oh putain celle là j'm'rend remet pas

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Yesterday Origins et Syberia 2 ajoutes au chrono coin shop  :;):

----------


## La Chouette

> Chevêche me désabonner de ce topic si ça continue comme ça !


Phodile calong terme, ce genre de blague peut faire fuir.

----------


## odji

DIG semaine 8: https://dailyindiegame.com/site_weeklybundle_8.html

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Merde je me suis raté ? HumbleBundle a encaissé le mois, je pensais avoir encore une semaine, j'ai pas fait gaffe. 
Heureusement Vermintide et Cultiste peuvent m'intéresser.

----------


## Kaede

> Merde je me suis raté ? HumbleBundle a encaissé le mois, je pensais avoir encore une semaine, j'ai pas fait gaffe.


https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...1#post12207785
Trop tard !

----------


## Mastaba

Oh, tiens Project Hospital sur chrono.gg  ::o: 
16$ /14€ c'est le bassiste historien, non?

----------


## M.Rick75

*Fight n' Rage* à 4,99 euros (au lieu de 20 en temps normal).
https://store.steampowered.com/app/674520/FightN_Rage/
Frappe-les-tous façon Rage de la Rue.

Je viens de le prendre. Pas testé mais un canard en a dit du bien sur un topic à côté.

----------


## Baalim

> *Fight n' Rage* à 4,99 euros (au lieu de 20 en temps normal).
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/674520/FightN_Rage/
> Frappe-les-tous façon Rage de la Rue.
> 
> Je viens de le prendre. Pas testé mais un canard en a dit du bien sur un topic à côté.


Ouais, c'est un des rare beat em up/all modernes qui a parfaitement assimilé l'esprit des monuments de l'époque  ::wub:: 

En lisant les critiques steam, ke me dis que nous sommes.nombreux à avoir eu le même ressenti.

----------


## Supergounou

> Ouais, c'est un des rare beat em up/all modernes qui a parfaitement assimilé l'esprit des monuments de l'époque 
> 
> En lisant les critiques steam, ke me dis que nous sommes.nombreux à avoir eu le même ressenti.


Un pote ultra fan du genre a l'air de penser que c'est même la meilleure évolution possible du genre en 2D. Pour ma part j'ai craqué, surtout à ce prix là.

----------


## Baalim

> Un pote ultra fan du genre a l'air de penser que c'est même la meilleure évolution possible du genre en 2D. Pour ma part j'ai craqué, surtout à ce prix là.


Il fallait  :;): 

J'hésite à l'offrir sur cpcgifts même si je soupçonne qu'il n'y a pas tant d'amateurs que ça.
Quand on pense que le jeu est la création d'un seul type, c'est juste dingue.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...1#post12207785
> Trop tard !


Pas vu pas pris ! Ah ben si, pris quand même.
Le cultist me tente, je comptais passer faute de temps mais pas grave.

----------


## M.Rick75

> Ouais, c'est un des rare beat em up/all modernes qui a parfaitement assimilé l'esprit des monuments de l'époque  (...)





> Un pote ultra fan du genre a l'air de penser que c'est même la meilleure évolution possible du genre en 2D. Pour ma part j'ai craqué, surtout à ce prix là.


River City Ransom Underground, c'est bien aussi ? Je viens de le wishlister mettre dans ma lettre pour le père Noël mais je préfère vérifier.

----------


## KaiN34

> *Fight n' Rage* à 4,99 euros (au lieu de 20 en temps normal).
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/674520/FightN_Rage/
> Frappe-les-tous façon Rage de la Rue.
> 
> Je viens de le prendre. Pas testé mais un canard en a dit du bien sur un topic à côté.


La même.  ::P:

----------


## Baalim

> River City Ransom Underground, c'est bien aussi ? Je viens de le wishlister mettre dans ma lettre pour le père Noël mais je préfère vérifier.


C'est loin, Noël...

----------


## aggelon

> Yesterday Origins et Syberia 2 ajoutes au chrono coin shop


Ah c'est pas vrai ! pour une fois qu'un jeu m'intéressait, il est déjà sold out  ::sad::

----------


## machiavel24

> Il fallait 
> 
> J'hésite à l'offrir sur cpcgifts même si je soupçonne qu'il n'y a pas tant d'amateurs que ça.
> Quand on pense que le jeu est la création d'un seul type, c'est juste dingue.


Y aura moi. J'adore le genre tout comme ma progéniture  :^_^: .

----------


## Abzaarg

> *Fight n' Rage* à 4,99 euros (au lieu de 20 en temps normal).
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/674520/FightN_Rage/
> Frappe-les-tous façon Rage de la Rue.
> 
> Je viens de le prendre. Pas testé mais un canard en a dit du bien sur un topic à côté.


Super, je prend. 

Merci.

----------


## sousoupou

Bon ben refund suite au bug de Direct2Drive sur les promos Sega...
Adieu Valkyria Chronicles 4 à 4 balles  :Emo:

----------


## Baalim

> Bon ben refund suite au bug de Direct2Drive sur les promos Sega...
> Adieu Valkyria Chronicles 4 à 4 balles


Idem et pas le moindre message d'accompagnement, la moindre explication.

Une gestion du problème au top  :Clap: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ah c'est pas vrai ! pour une fois qu'un jeu m'intéressait, il est déjà sold out


Yesterday origins, j'imagine ?

----------


## Kaede

Fight'n Rage vient de tomber à 5€ (sur Steam), son lowest.
Achetez !  :Rock: 

edit : zut, grillé. Mes excuses

----------


## Marmottas

> Idem et pas le moindre message d'accompagnement, la moindre explication.
> 
> Une gestion du problème au top 
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday origins, j'imagine ?


Bah il se retrouve là à pas cher comme indiqué précédemment : https://www.gamebillet.com/yesterday-origins

----------


## odji

un gars sur reddit aurait trouvé les jeux du monthly via le code source:

Slipstream  https://store.steampowered.com/app/732810/Slipstream/
Fight N Rage https://store.steampowered.com/app/674520/FightN_Rage/
Paradigm https://store.steampowered.com/app/600370/Paradigm/
Late Shift https://store.steampowered.com/app/584980/Late_Shift/
Tower Unite https://store.steampowered.com/app/394690/Tower_Unite/
20 Minute Metropolis (HB Original)

page depuis édité, mais trouvable via  http://web.archive.org/web/201902161...le.com/monthly



fake ou pas, on verra vendredi.

----------


## Baalim

> un gars sur reddit aurait trouvé les jeux du monthly via le code source:
> 
> Slipstream  https://store.steampowered.com/app/732810/Slipstream/
> Fight N Rage https://store.steampowered.com/app/674520/FightN_Rage/
> Paradigm https://store.steampowered.com/app/600370/Paradigm/
> Late Shift https://store.steampowered.com/app/584980/Late_Shift/
> Tower Unite https://store.steampowered.com/app/394690/Tower_Unite/
> 20 Minute Metropolis (HB Original)
> 
> ...


J'avais justement vu un commentaire sur reddit qui parlait de Fight n' rage comme d'un des jeux du futur monthly un peu plus tôt ce matin.

----------


## odji

ca me parait pas mal en tout ca  :;): 

sur reddit: https://se.reddit.com/r/humblebundle...ndle_revealed/

----------


## Baalim

> ca me parait pas mal en tout ca 
> 
> sur reddit: https://se.reddit.com/r/humblebundle...ndle_revealed/


J'espère pour le développeur de Fight n' rage que ça ne va pas trop flinguer sa promotion en cours.

----------


## aggelon

> Yesterday origins, j'imagine ?





> Bah il se retrouve là à pas cher comme indiqué précédemment : https://www.gamebillet.com/yesterday-origins


Ce que je voulais dire, c'est que j'ai plein de points chez chrono.gg mais que d'habitude il n'y a aucun jeu qui m'attire pour y dépenser mes points... et là pour une fois qu'il y en a un, il est sold out dans la soirée, même pas le temps de le prendre...
Mais merci quand même  :;):

----------


## Hurtplug

-20% sur Escape From Tarkov aujourd'hui seulement

https://www.escapefromtarkov.com/

----------


## sousoupou

> Idem et pas le moindre message d'accompagnement, la moindre explication.
> 
> Une gestion du problème au top


J'ai quand même reçu un mail avec un coupon de 10%  :ouaiouai: 




> Dear D2D Customer,
> 
> Last week, Direct2Drive had a technical glitch for a promotion with SEGA which resulted in pricing and key distribution issues. We value you as a customer and apologize for the inconvenience. We have processed refunds with PayPal to help correct this error. Also, to thank you for your understanding, please find enclosed a 10% additional discount for your next purchase with D2D. The coupon expires on March 21, 2019 and can be combined with other promotional discounts.
> 
> Your refund could take up to 1~3 business days. If you do not receive a refund next week, please contact us at support@direct2drive.com with your PayPal email for further investigation and processing the refund.
> 
> Coupon Code: XXXX 
> 
> Again, thank you for being a customer and we look forward to seeing you again soon at Direct2Drive.com.
> ...

----------


## Marmottas

> J'espère pour le développeur de Fight n' rage que ça ne va pas trop flinguer sa promotion en cours.


Moi je l'ai acheté ça compte ? (Et je " risque " quand même de commander le monthly si c'est bien la liste annoncée)

----------


## Morbo

> Ce flood sur ce thread... 
> 
> Quand je pense qu'avec Baalim, on est les seuls à faire du post sérieux...



Quand je pense qu'il y a quelques années je m'étais pris un avertissement pour avoir posté un message sérieux mais un peu hors sujet ici, content que ça aille mieux dans le coin  ::P:

----------


## Oldnoobie

C'est atypique mais en fait tous les jeux dévoilés du Humble m'intéressent... du coup je vais prendre ce monthly non seulement avec envie mais pour les autres jeux que ceux révélés !

----------


## acdctabs

Moi si c'est pas trop tard je vais le mettre en pause, sauf si quelqu'un veut que je lui échange / vend.

Bon ben c'est trop tard ... Si quelqu'un veut l'intégral du bundle pour genre 9€ il me dit.

----------


## Bibik

> C'est atypique mais en fait tous les jeux dévoilés du Humble m'intéressent... du coup je vais prendre ce monthly non seulement avec envie mais pour les autres jeux que ceux révélés !


Je me demande d'ailleurs si le bundle entièrement révélé dès le début serait pas plus vendeur pour humble.

----------


## Galgu

bah si je l'ai en double avec le monthly je ferai un gift sur cpcgift, no souci

----------


## Baalim

> C'est atypique mais en fait tous les jeux dévoilés du Humble m'intéressent... du coup je vais prendre ce monthly non seulement avec envie mais pour les autres jeux que ceux révélés !


En espérant que ce ne soit pas un fake. après avoir moi-même regardé le code source, je trouve curieux qu'ils aient laissé passer un truc pareil

----------


## Franky Mikey

Je préfère ne pas en tenir compte, la surprise du dredi 19h est un de mes petits plaisirs du mois.  :Mellow2:

----------


## odji

et pour ne pas perdre la face, ils sont peut etre capable de changer le lineup au dernier moment.

----------


## Galgu

> En espérant que ce ne soit pas un fake. après avoir moi-même regardé le code source, je trouve curieux qu'ils aient laissé passer un truc pareil



les rumeurs sur les bundles ne se trompent jamais, n est ce pas ?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Olima

> Moi si c'est pas trop tard je vais le mettre en pause, sauf si quelqu'un veut que je lui échange / vend.
> 
> Bon ben c'est trop tard ... Si quelqu'un veut l'intégral du bundle pour genre 9€ il me dit.


Hmm j'avais hésité pour Cultist (bon prix, mais pas trop de sous), mais avec Fight en rage probable en plus, ça me tente vraiment du coup. Je t'envoie un mp.

----------


## Baalim

> les rumeurs sur les bundles ne se trompent jamais, n est ce pas ?


Ouais, ça me rappelle un truc. Comment s'appelait le rascal qui avait annoncé un bon gros fake, déjà ?  ::siffle::

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> les rumeurs sur les bundles ne se trompent jamais, n est ce pas ?


J'espère que c'est une erreur, je ne connais aucun des noms, probablement parce qu'ils ne m'ont pas donné envie je les ai oubliés.

----------


## Oldnoobie

Je prends le risque, les trucs annoncés sont vraiment sympas.

----------


## Baalim

> Je prends le risque, les trucs annoncés sont vraiment sympas.


Je suis du même avis.

Slipstream et Paradigm sont sur ma liste d'achat, Fight n' Rage est vraiment excellent et Late shift est un chouette jeu FMV auquel je ne reproche qu'un énorme pu**** de défaut  :Boom:

----------


## rogercoincoin

ben pour late shift, il faut aimer recommencer (il y a plusieurs fins ...)..
Bien, mais bon.. c'est du FMV (jeu magnétoscope pour les plus vieux...  :haha: )

----------


## Baalim

Humble offre de nouveau 20$ pour un abonnement de 12 mois.

----------


## Kaede

> J'espère pour le développeur de Fight n' rage que ça ne va pas trop flinguer sa promotion en cours.


...
Bah perso je me sens roulé et je songe à refund, là, car je sais que je prendrai le monthly dans tous les cas, et ça m'intéresse pas d'avoir des jeux en doublon !
La promo Fight'n Rage dure jusqu'au 1er mars, si je refund, je devrais encore avoir le temps de racheter le jeu (à son tarif promo actuel) _après_ le reveal, s'il n'y est pas, nope ?

----------


## Baalim

Grosse promo sur 20XX qui tombe à 5 € !
https://store.steampowered.com/app/322110/20XX/

----------


## Wulfstan

> J'espère pour le développeur de Fight n' rage que ça ne va pas trop flinguer sa promotion en cours.


Est-ce que le développeur ne savait pas d'une façon ou d'une autre que son jeu allait être dans le bundle et qu'il a du coup lancé la promo pour en vendre un paquet avant que la plupart des intéressés le récupèrent chez humble ?

D'ailleurs, je me demande comment ça se passe pour les jeux qui sont dans les Humble Bundle. Les développeurs sont prévenus à l'avance et reçoivent une somme forfaitaire en compensation ? On leur interdit de lancer des promos avant la sortie du bundle ? Je suis curieux.

----------


## Gloppy

> ...
> Bah perso je me sens roulé et je songe à refund, là, car je sais que je prendrai le monthly dans tous les cas, et ça m'intéresse pas d'avoir des jeux en doublon !
> La promo Fight'n Rage dure jusqu'au 1er mars, si je refund, je devrais encore avoir le temps de racheter le jeu (à son tarif promo actuel) _après_ le reveal, s'il n'y est pas, nope ?


En voyant le retour de la grosse promo sur Fight'n'Rage, je me suis demandé si justement il ne serait pas dans le prochain Monthly Bundle. Les indices trouvés sur la page ont achevé de me convaincre. Et le timing aussi : j'ai l'impression que la promo dure précisément jusqu'au moment de la sortie du Monthly. Si elle se termine le 1er mars à 19h, cela coïncidera pile avec le _reveal_ du bundle. 
Du coup, pour ma part, je prends le pari de sa présence dans le bundle.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Est-ce que le développeur ne savait pas d'une façon ou d'une autre que son jeu allait être dans le bundle et qu'il a du coup lancé la promo pour en vendre un paquet avant que la plupart des intéressés le récupèrent chez humble ?
> D'ailleurs, je me demande comment ça se passe pour les jeux qui sont dans les Humble Bundle. Les développeurs sont prévenus à l'avance et reçoivent une somme forfaitaire en compensation ? On leur interdit de lancer des promos avant la sortie du bundle ? Je suis curieux.


Pour moi tous les bundles se font avec l'accord des développeurs concernés, après négociation avec eux. Donc cette promo sur Steam n'est pas une coïncidence.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> ...
> Bah perso je me sens roulé et je songe à refund, là, car je sais que je prendrai le monthly dans tous les cas, et ça m'intéresse pas d'avoir des jeux en doublon !
> La promo Fight'n Rage dure jusqu'au 1er mars, si je refund, je devrais encore avoir le temps de racheter le jeu (à son tarif promo actuel) _après_ le reveal, s'il n'y est pas, nope ?


Le reveal du HB est à 19h, ce qui est également l'heure de début/de fin des promos Steam en général. Mais si tu n'y joues pas d'ici-là, tu seras encore dans les clous pour le faire rembourser sur Steam, non ? C'était 14 jours/moins de 2h de jeu d'après mes souvenirs.

Sinon, il me semble est possible de bénéficier d'un prix soldé tant que l'article a été placé dans ton panier avant la fin de la promo (même si celle-ci expire avant l'achat effectif). À confirmer tout de même.

----------


## Kaede

> Le reveal du HB est à 19h, ce qui est également l'heure de début/de fin des promos Steam en général. Mais si tu n'y joues pas d'ici-là, tu seras encore dans les clous pour le faire rembourser sur Steam, non ? C'était 14 jours/moins de 2h de jeu d'après mes souvenirs.


Hum, complètement, j'ai oublié d'allumer mon cerveau.
Merci  :;):  

Quasi-certain que ça va se finir comme ça : je ne vais pas y jouer jusqu'à vendredi prochain, il sera reveal et je demanderai refund (en même temps que pas mal d'autres acheteurs je pense...c'est pas malin comme opération, enfin au moins on tombe dans les 14j donc les gens ont le "choix" après coup - *ou pas*, tu as raison Olima).

----------


## Olima

Normalement le jeu n'est pas censé être révélé, donc le but de la promo n'était pas d'avoir des gens qui attendent vendredi pour y jouer  :;): .
(Après, vu le prix où se revendent les clés de jeux passés en bundle sur barter, baalim-marché, etc, on comprend très bien que les mecs fassent une petite promo avant :/ )

----------


## Calys

Ou alors le mec de reddit travaille chez IGN et vous allez tous vous taper un bundle de merde  ::ninja::

----------


## sebarnolds

> ben pour late shift, il faut aimer recommencer (il y a plusieurs fins ...)..
> Bien, mais bon.. c'est du FMV (jeu magnétoscope pour les plus vieux... )


Je lui reproche surtout un bon gros bug qui fait crasher le jeu à un endroit sous certaines conditions (écran noir je pense, lors de la 

Spoiler Alert! 


vente aux enchères

). Et le gros souci, c'est qu'on ne peut pas passer les cinématiques. Du coup, c'est un peu chiant de refaire le jeu vu que certaines parties seront identiques et qu'on ne peut pas les zapper.

----------


## Ouamdu

> D'ailleurs, je me demande comment ça se passe pour les jeux qui sont dans les Humble Bundle. Les développeurs sont prévenus à l'avance et reçoivent une somme forfaitaire en compensation ? On leur interdit de lancer des promos avant la sortie du bundle ? Je suis curieux.


C'est une discussion business. Humble et le développeur /éditeur sont en relation en permanence. Humble ne décide pas tout à coup par magie de brader un jeu. Par contre ce qui arrive régulièrement, c'est que l'éditeur foute un jeu en bundle dans prévenir le développeur.

Par contre, se mettre à couiner parce qu'on a payé un jeu 5 balles et se rendre compte qu'il sera dans le prochain humble, en prétendant s'être "fait avoir", ça me dépasse complètement.

----------


## Kaede

"Tromper" plutôt que "avoir", si tu préfères.
C'est pas la question du montant (à priori, c'est un excellent jeu qui mérite largement ses 5 balles).
Ca reste brader quelque chose juste avant que sa valeur s'écroule, à l'insu des acheteurs. C'est abusif sur le principe.

----------


## Mastaba

Payer un truc X€ et se rendre compte qu'il est soldé X-Y€ juste après est toujours désagréable, peu importe le produit et le prix.
Évidemment plus X est bas par rapport au prix normal et plus Y est faible proportionnellement à X et moins ca sera ennuyeux, mais ca ne le sera jamais totalement à moins d'apprécier jeter son argent par les fenêtres.

Se pose aussi la question de la valeur du produit: si on se met à brader violemment ses jeux très tôt comme le fait Bethesda par exemple, ca n'incite absolument pas à payer un prix même honnête et en-dessous du prix des autres AAA concurrents, simplement parce qu'on sait qu'il sera bradé.

Doom, Dishonored2, Prey, Wolfenstein2 & co (tous d'excellents jeux au passage) ont vu leurs prix dégringoler très rapidement pas si longtemps après leur sortie, et même si ils coûtaient autour de 40€ à leur sortie (ce qui est déjà bien en-dessous du prix moyen pour un AAA), les voir passer à 25 voir 10balles à peine quelques mois après détruit complètement la valeur du jeu, de même que ca trahit un peu les gens qui ont payés plein pot.

l ne faudra pas ensuite venir se plaindre que les gens attendent que le prix baissent si on détruit soi-même la valeur de ses produits en les bradant trop fort et trop tôt.

A l'inverse y a ceux qui ne soldent jamais leurs jeux: d'un côté c'est emmerdant parce que le prix ne baisse pas, de l'autre on sait que si on l'achète on aura au moins la garantie de ne pas l'avoir en travers de la gorge en le voyant soldé trop tôt.

Ici c'est même pas une histoire de "chance", le jeu est bradé à dessein pour optimiser ses ventes avant une baisse encore plus importante.

----------


## Eradan

> 40€ à leur sortie (ce qui est déjà bien en-dessous du prix moyen pour un AAA)


WTF? C'est le prix d'un jeu AAA sur PC. Au-dessus, tu passes dans les prix consoles, qui ne sont de toute façon pas justifiés.

----------


## schouffy

Non, c'est plutôt 50 ou 60 le prix d'un AAA sur PC à sa sortie.
40 c'est si tu regardes isthereanydeal et que par chance, une boutique le fait moins cher pour on ne sait quelle raison.

----------


## Hyeud

> Ca reste* brader* quelque chose juste avant que sa* valeur s'écroule*, à l'insu des acheteurs. C'est abusif sur le principe.


C'est un principe de vente, y'a aucune tromperie, suffit de pas acheter et de pas céder aux moindres appel de sirène. Tu dis toi-même qu'il vaut les 5$, et y'a des gens qui ne connaissent même pas humble, barter etc... si si je vous jure.
Maintenant se sentir lésé/trompé/avoir/enculé et n'importe quel mot que tu emploieras, pour avoir acheté un bon jeu qui les vaut à 5$, parce qu'il sort en bundle monthly 10 jours plus tard, je trouve ça triste, et je compatis à ta douleur, car ça doit pas être facile tous les jours, j'imagine le jour où tu manges un sandwich kebab pas terrible, et que tu auras mis 4-5€ dans un tas de lipides et de glucides ne les valant pas, je souffre  :Emo:

----------


## Baalim

Les deux "castle of no escape" à 0.90 € le lot.
https://store.steampowered.com/bundl..._no_Escape_12/

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Est-ce que le développeur ne savait pas d'une façon ou d'une autre que son jeu allait être dans le bundle et qu'il a du coup lancé la promo pour en vendre un paquet avant que la plupart des intéressés le récupèrent chez humble ?
> 
> D'ailleurs, je me demande comment ça se passe pour les jeux qui sont dans les Humble Bundle. Les développeurs sont prévenus à l'avance et reçoivent une somme forfaitaire en compensation ? On leur interdit de lancer des promos avant la sortie du bundle ? Je suis curieux.


Le développeur était bien évidemment au courant. Le deal avec le monthly est d'accepter une rémunération bradée en contrepartie d'une large exposition. Du coup, si Humble fait une boulette en laissant apparaître avant l'heure le nom des jeux qui figureront dans le bundle, ça cause forcément un dommage pour les développeurs qui y perdent logiquement des ventes.

Là, à 75 % de réduction, ça permet de réaliser quelques ventes tout en laissant potentiellement aux anciens abonnés monthly la possibilité de demander un remboursement.

----------


## Eradan

> Non, c'est plutôt 50 ou 60 le prix d'un AAA sur PC à sa sortie.
> 40 c'est si tu regardes isthereanydeal et que par chance, une boutique le fait moins cher pour on ne sait quelle raison.


Libre à toi de te laisser imposer une tarification abusive.

----------


## Baalim

> Libre à toi de te laisser imposer une tarification abusive.


Il est clair qu'on trouve à peu près tout le temps les nouveautés dans la fourchettes 35/40 € sur pc mais le prix de vente suggéré par l'éditeur tourne normalement autour de 50/60 €.
L'exemple parfait était celui de Resident Evil 2. 35 €uros en préco chez auchan pour un prix conseillé (j'adore cette expression) de 49.99 €.

Même chose pour Sekiro, proposé en préco à 60 € mais dont les premières ristournes ont laissé espérer un tarif autour des 40 €
https://jeux-video.fnac.com/a1253414...wice-PC-Jeu-PC

Idem pour Metro Exodus dont l'arrivée sur l'EGS a compliqué l'éclosion de bons plans.


A noter enfin l'énorme foutage de gueule de Koei (en même temps  ::siffle::  ) pour Dead or alive 6 avec un prix éditeur de 70 € pour une version démat'  ::O: 
Soit le même tarif que l'édition steelbook pour console  :Boom: 

https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/dead...am-key--3912-1
https://www.fnac.com/e413165/Koei-Tecmo

----------


## schouffy

> Libre à toi de te laisser imposer une tarification abusive.


Je ne dis pas que je les paie ce prix là, je dis que tu te trompes.

----------


## Mastaba

Non mais 39.99€ (voir 34.99€) en version physique et en magasin. C'est pas tous les AAA qui le font.

----------


## schouffy

> Il est clair qu'on trouve à peu près tout le temps les nouveautés dans la fourchettes 35/40 € sur pc mais le prix de vente suggéré par l'éditeur tourne normalement autour de 50/60 €.


"Tout le temps" pas vraiment, sauf si on considère les sites gris. La plupart des AAA, à la sortie c'est difficile de les trouver à 40€ ou moins.
Regarde Anthem, Ace Combat 7, Metro Exodus (pour prendre des exemples récents), sur ITAD ils ne sont pas à moins de 50€.

----------


## Baalim

> "Tout le temps" pas vraiment, sauf si on considère les sites gris. La plupart des AAA, à la sortie c'est difficile de les trouver à 40€ ou moins.
> Regarde Anthem, Ace Combat 7, Metro Exodus (pour prendre des exemples récents), sur ITAD ils ne sont pas à moins de 50€.


Dirt rally 2.0, tu t'en approches sérieusement avec GMG. 41.79 € avec cashback igraal.
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games/dirt-rally-20-pc/

Anthem est à un prix déraisonnable mais rien de bien neuf en ce qui concerne EA.
Il ne faudra pas longtemps avant de voir arriver la première ristourne.

Idem pour Ace combat puisque bandai namco est assez friand du prix plein pot dans ta gueule pour les early adopters.
Là encore, ça tombe généralement assez vite, d'autant plus que le public cible d'ace combat doit être assez réduit.

Il est à 43 € chez gamebillet hors coupon promo.
https://www.gamebillet.com/ace-combat-7-skies-unknown

Il arrive à 40 € et des poussières chez Play asia avec le code VITAFR
https://www.play-asia.com/ace-combat...nown/13/70cefx

Metro exodus est un cas particulier vu que c'est son passage sur EGS qui bloque provisoirement la concurrence et les tarifs intéressants.

----------


## shazamic

Prey et Dishonored 2 à 5€ sur Auchan, en vente flaaash (vu sur Dealabs) (+3€ de fdp)
https://www.auchan.fr/dishonored-2-p...tm_term=169249

Edit: une commande groupée (L.I.S.T.E.) pour combiner le fdp et avoir la clef entre 5 et 6€ ?  ::trollface::

----------


## schouffy

> Dirt rally 2.0, tu t'en approches sérieusement avec GMG. 41.79 € avec cashback igraal.


Oui c'est vrai je l'avais mis dans la liste au début et je l'ai enlevé quand j'ai vu qu'il m'arrangeait pas  ::P: 
Enfin ça fait 1 sur 4, on voit bien que c'est pas la majorité. Et c'est très bien comme ça puisque c'est là que les éditeurs font le plus de chiffre. Ceux qui veulent payer moins cher comme moi sont pas à quelques mois près.

----------


## Baalim

> Oui c'est vrai je l'avais mis dans la liste au début et je l'ai enlevé quand j'ai vu qu'il m'arrangeait pas 
> Enfin ça fait 1 sur 4, on voit bien que c'est pas la majorité. Et c'est très bien comme ça puisque c'est là que les éditeurs font le plus de chiffre. Ceux qui veulent payer moins cher comme moi sont pas à quelques mois près.


2 sur 4 maintenant  ::ninja::

----------


## schouffy

::o:  Il est vite tombé Ace Combat.
En effet, 2 sur 4  ::): 
Après, on parlait de prix à la sortie, pas prix à la sortie + 1 mois  ::trollface::

----------


## Eradan

Aucune mention de date n'a été faite dans le premier énoncé  ::siffle::

----------


## schouffy

Si, précisément le passage que tu cites d'ailleurs :
"40€ à leur sortie (ce qui est déjà bien en-dessous du prix moyen pour un AAA)"

J'arrête le HS là moi.

----------


## Baalim

> Si, précisément le passage que tu cites d'ailleurs :
> "40€ à leur sortie (ce qui est déjà bien en-dessous du prix moyen pour un AAA)"
> 
> J'arrête le HS là moi.


Hop, un dernier pour la route (pas encore trouvé mieux) :
DMC 5 : 60 € sur steam
https://store.steampowered.com/app/6...vil_May_Cry_5/

43.95 € chez Gamebillet
https://store.steampowered.com/app/6...vil_May_Cry_5/

----------


## pesos

Ou 25€ sur les forums vu qu'il est fourni avec les GPU AMD  ::trollface::

----------


## Baalim

> Ou 25€ sur les forums vu qu'il est fourni avec les GPU AMD


Ouais mais là, bonne chance vu qu'il faut trouver un mec pour l'activer préalablement ou, cas encore plus étrange, posséder un Gpu amd.

A part Tilt, ça ne doit pas pouvoir se trouver ici bas  ::trollface:: 


Soit dit en passant, l'excellent Persona 5 à 25 €
https://store.playstation.com/fr-fr/...RSONA512345678

Call of Cthulhu ps4 à 25 € également
https://store.playstation.com/fr-fr/...LLOFCTHULHUXXX

Capcom beat'em up bundle à 12 €uros chez Voidu avec le code qui va bien
https://www.voidu.com/en/capcom-beat-em-up-bundle

----------


## Flad

> Soit dit en passant, l'excellent Persona 5 à 25 €
> https://store.playstation.com/fr-fr/...RSONA512345678
> 
> Call of Cthulhu ps4 à 25 € également
> https://store.playstation.com/fr-fr/...LLOFCTHULHUXXX


C'est les bons plans de la section PC ici monsieur.
Alors vos trucs de déviants là, oust !

----------


## Baalim

> C'est les bons plans de la section PC ici monsieur.
> Alors vos trucs de déviants là, oust !


J'ai cherché des bons plans sur ta machine playschool mais vu qu'en plus de fabriquer du hardware en carton, ce sont de gros rats, y'a que dalle  ::sad::

----------


## RUPPY

Si quelqu’un a un bon plan pour Métro 2033 Redux je suis preneur  :;):  (C’est pour faire découvrir la série à mon fils  ::rolleyes:: )

----------


## rogercoincoin

> Je lui reproche surtout un bon gros bug qui fait crasher le jeu à un endroit sous certaines conditions (écran noir je pense, lors de la 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> vente aux enchères
> 
> ). Et le gros souci, c'est qu'on ne peut pas passer les cinématiques. Du coup, c'est un peu chiant de refaire le jeu vu que certaines parties seront identiques et qu'on ne peut pas les zapper.


J'ai pas eu de bug à cet endroit ...!??
Peut être qu'ils ont corrigé le jeu depuis ??

----------


## Ouamdu

> "Tromper" plutôt que "avoir", si tu préfères.
> C'est pas la question du montant (à priori, c'est un excellent jeu qui mérite largement ses 5 balles).
> Ca reste brader quelque chose juste avant que sa valeur s'écroule, à l'insu des acheteurs. C'est abusif sur le principe.


Le contrat est hyper clair dès le départ : le dev brade son jeu (en passant j'adore le concept de "brader avant que la valeur s'écroule") à-75%, tu l'achètes parce que c'est pas cher. À côté de ça, un des concepts du humble bundle, c'est que tu sais pas ce qu'il y a dedans (normalement), c'est pour ça qu'il est pas cher. En gros, je vois pas la tromperie, là-dedans. 

Surtotut que franchement, les jeux qui prennent 75% dans la tronche parce qu'ils se retrouvent dans le monthly qui arrive, c'est pas la première fois.

----------


## sebarnolds

> J'ai pas eu de bug à cet endroit ...!??
> Peut être qu'ils ont corrigé le jeu depuis ??


J'y ai rejoué il y a quelques mois et j'ai eu le souci (la 2ème fois en 2 parties). Je ne sais plus trop comment j'avais contourné le souci la première fois.

----------


## Mastaba

> Si, précisément le passage que tu cites d'ailleurs :
> "40€ à leur sortie (ce qui est déjà bien en-dessous du prix moyen pour un AAA)"
> 
> J'arrête le HS là moi.


Précision:



> Non mais 39.99€ (voir 34.99€) en version physique et en magasin. C'est pas tous les AAA qui le font.


Alors oui, bien sûr qu'on peut trouver des clés à moins cher, et encore moins si on compte le marché gris.  ::siffle:: 
Mais concernant le prix d'une boite physique à l'ancienne achetée dans un vrai magasin physique dans le vrai monde de la réalité, généralement le AAA est bien au-dessus de 40€.
Enfin moi j'ai acheté Dishonored2 à 35balles à Leclerc quand il est sorti et j'ai rarement vu des prix comme ca pour d'autres AAA où que ce soit.

----------


## purEcontact

Les rabais font partie du cycle de vie du produit et la plupart des jeux indépendants sortent à une tarification "élevée" (20€ par exemple) et tombe rapidement à 15€ voir 10€ avec un "-25%" ou "-50%" pour donner l'impression que l'acheteur fait une affaire.

Pour les AAA, les jeux sont souvent à 45€ en précommande, 55/60€ en période de sortie et retombent à 30€ dans l'année.

Mentions spéciales pour Nintendo dont le prix des jeux ne baisse pas hors période de soldes sur l'eshop (Zelda doit peut être même être plus cher qu'à la sortie de la console).
Note : je ne parle pas de prix local dans le Auchan du coin mais de e-commerce.

----------


## Baalim

Amateurs de subtilité, l'anthologie flatout à 11.80 €uros n'attend que vous :
https://www.gamersgate.com/DD-FLATOU...anthology-pack

Bon, évidemment, le 3 est dans le lot mais rien ne vous empêche d'oublier son existence.

Sinon, vente à la découpe :
https://www.gamersgate.com/games?fil...fers&q=flatout

Rainbow 6 siege à 12 € en deluxe et 10 en version simple avant tout coupon:
https://store.ubi.com/fr/tom-clancy-...eluxe-edition/

Lego the incredible à 16 €
https://www.gamersgate.com/DD-LEGO-T...he-incredibles


Sur la magnifique boutique Direct2refund, Xblaze code embryo à 6 €
https://www.direct2drive.com/#!/down...ryo-eu/5013636

Idem pour l'autre opus :
https://www.direct2drive.com/#!/down...ies-eu/5013639

----------


## plotz

> Les rabais font partie du cycle de vie du produit


C'est vrai mais je me demande toujours comment GTA V a gardé son prix fort très longtemps et a échappé à la chronologie de rabais de presque touts les autres. Quant aux autres jeux, à de rares exceptions, j'ai pris l'habitude de ne plus rien acheter avant un rabais minimum de 75% ont on se demande parfois s'il ne s'agit pas du prix normal tellement il y en a.

----------


## schouffy

> Amateurs de subtilité, l'anthologie flatout à 11.80 €uros n'attend que vous :
> https://www.gamersgate.com/DD-FLATOU...anthology-pack


Il faut prendre quoi ? Flatout 1 et Flatout Ultimate Carnage c'est ça ?

----------


## Wolverine

J'allai dire le 1 et le 2 mais le Ultimate Carnage est un remake du 2 en "mieux" donc, oui Faltour 1 et Flatout UC

----------


## La Chouette

> C'est vrai mais je me demande toujours comment GTA V a gardé son prix fort très longtemps et a échappé à la chronologie de rabais de presque touts les autres. Quant aux autres jeux, à de rares exceptions, j'ai pris l'habitude de ne plus rien acheter avant un rabais minimum de 75% ont on se demande parfois s'il ne s'agit pas du prix normal tellement il y en a.


75%, ça me paraît abusé. Un Monster Prom à 12€, un Hollow Knight à 15€, un Celeste à 20€, on est quand même dans des prix plus que raisonnables pour des jeux de cette qualité avec autant de contenu. Quand tu sors du domaine des AAA, les jeux ont souvent des prix corrects.

----------


## Baalim

Battlestar Galactica deadlock à 13 €
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/batt...am-key--3846-1

Il y a également un nouveau bundle chez Indie gala mais, par charité, je ne posterai pas de lien.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Parce que tu as déjà tout ?  ::trollface::

----------


## moutaine

> Sur la magnifique boutique Direct2refund, Xblaze code embryo à 6 €
> https://www.direct2drive.com/#!/down...ryo-eu/5013636
> 
> Idem pour l'autre opus :
> https://www.direct2drive.com/#!/down...ies-eu/5013639


Mais c'est direct2drive et pas direct2refund le nom de la boutique :con:

----------


## odji

Lundi chez IG avec un peu de soleil: https://www.indiegala.com/monday-mot...9-steam-bundle

le loco-roco like a l'air pas mal,  STELLATUM, aether drift... non tout ca a l'air d'etre du bon petit jeu indie..

----------


## Baalim

Dollar masquerade bundle
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...querade-bundle

----------


## Supergounou

> Dollar masquerade bundle
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...querade-bundle


C'est vraiment sympa dans le genre puzzle-game ce Glass Masquerade, et avec les DLC en plus ça fait vraiment pas cher du tout  ::): 
Ce bundle peut être une bonne idée pour tester le concept avant la sortie de Glass Masquerade 2 !

----------


## Baalim

Strange brigade, 15.29 €
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/strange-brigade

----------


## Oldnoobie

Il est chelou ce jeu. Un succédané potable de L4D2 avec une grosse ambiance, mais les rewards en cours de campagne sont lootés par le premier dessus, du coup les gens rushent les levels voire se font des coups de pute pour choper LA caisse qui donne un item d'amélioration d'arme. 
Evidemment quand tu débutes et que tu connais pas les niveaux et les emplacements, t'as toujours qq secondes de retard...
Hier un mec a même déclenché un piège pour me tuer pour looter la caisse vers laquelle je me dirigeais...
Et faut pas se jeter sur toutes les caisses, certaines te prennent 500po pour s'ouvrir et te donnent juste une arme supérieure avec un chargeur (avant de disparaître...).
Bref bon jeu mais quelques mécaniques idiotes.

----------


## plotz

> les rewards en cours de campagne sont lootés par le premier dessus, du coup les gens rushent les levels


Enormous !  ::wub::

----------


## Baalim

> Il est chelou ce jeu. Un succédané potable de L4D2 avec une grosse ambiance, mais les rewards en cours de campagne sont lootés par le premier dessus, du coup les gens rushent les levels voire se font des coups de pute pour choper LA caisse qui donne un item d'amélioration d'arme. 
> Evidemment quand tu débutes et que tu connais pas les niveaux et les emplacements, t'as toujours qq secondes de retard...
> Hier un mec a même déclenché un piège pour me tuer pour looter la caisse vers laquelle je me dirigeais...
> Et faut pas se jeter sur toutes les caisses, certaines te prennent 500po pour s'ouvrir et te donnent juste une arme supérieure avec un chargeur (avant de disparaître...).
> Bref bon jeu mais quelques mécaniques idiotes.



J'aurais presque pu croire, en lisant ta description, que tu parlais de hunger game  ::ninja:: 


Dirt 2.0, 41 € chez les britons
https://uk.gamersgate.com/DD-DIRT-RA.../dirt-raly-2-0

Ouais, l'url est la bonne  :Facepalm: 

Vous avez encore une vieille ps3 sous le coude ?
Catherine est à 6 €
https://store.playstation.com/fr-fr/...THERINEGAMEEUR

----------


## Marmottas

Baalim faiblit :

https://uk.gamersgate.com/DD-BADRATS...e-rats-revenge

----------


## Myope

Une fois baalim parti pour le cimetière des éléphants, son successeur nous emmènera vers la vraie terre promise où tout les bons plans brilles tels des soleils. 
Oubliez le faux prophète!

----------


## Baalim

Pas assez gris pour Myope mais DMC 5 est à 43.59€ chez gamebillet

https://www.gamebillet.com/devil-may...tion-pre-order

Bunker punks 4€
https://www.chrono.gg/

Intéressant pour ceux qui ne veulent pas magouiller les amd rewards.

----------


## pikkpi

Ça a pas été envoyé mais ya un pack The Longest Journey en star deal chez fanatical, avec les 2 premiers donc

Pour rappel, dans l'ordre : 

*- The Longest Journey* -> dans le pack, déjà bundlé (ou offert ?) ailleurs. Très chiant à faire marcher aujourd'hui, le meilleur moyen d'y jouer c'est avec Lossless Scaling dont on avait parlé récemment sur le forum
*- Dreamfall: The Longest Journey* -> dans le pack, jamais bundlé à pas cher ( hors préco groupees )

*- Dreamfall Chapters* -> pas dans ce pack, déjà bundlé ailleurs

----------


## Topiko

Pillars of Eternity Definitive edition sur Fanatical à son lowest / plus bas historique / a lo mas bajo (barrer les mentions inutiles)  ::siffle:: :
https://www.fanatical.com/fr/game/pi...nitive-edition

Et un grand merci pour les bons plans parce que je vous lis depuis longtemps et que je contribue pas forcément beaucoup!

----------


## Ruvon

> Ça a pas été envoyé mais ya un pack The Longest Journey en star deal chez fanatical, avec les 2 premiers donc
> 
> Pour rappel, dans l'ordre : 
> 
> *- The Longest Journey* -> dans le pack, déjà bundlé (ou offert ?) ailleurs. Très chiant à faire marcher aujourd'hui, le meilleur moyen d'y jouer c'est avec Lossless Scaling dont on avait parlé récemment sur le forum


J'ai joué au premier sans Lossless Scaling, j'ai pas eu de souci particulier à le faire tourner (il y a deux ans sur Win7) et c'était une très belle histoire malgré des graphismes qui accusent leur âge. Je conseille très fort aux amateurs de P&C, surtout si avec Lossless Scaling on peut y jouer de façon confortable.

Moins le deuxième ; même s'il est pas si pire, il n'est pas au même niveau et ce n'est pas un P&C.

----------


## Adu

@Baalim : ZE bon plan : https://www.dealabs.com/bons-plans/l...-atari-1520205

----------


## pikkpi

> J'ai joué au premier sans Lossless Scaling, j'ai pas eu de souci particulier à le faire tourner (il y a deux ans sur Win7)


Peut être le combo Windows 10 + écrans multiples chez moi alors, j'avais le choix entre un plein écran tout pété ou fenêtré 640x480 non redimensionnable. D'où l'intérêt d'utiliser lossless scaling.

----------


## Baalim

> @Baalim : ZE bon plan : https://www.dealabs.com/bons-plans/l...-atari-1520205


Pas mal du tout vu que le bouquin coûte normalement un bras !

----------


## Adu

De toutes façons, c'est du Atari donc commandé  ::P:

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Enormous !


Ouais enfin les trve PGM se rappelleront les pires heures du ninjaloot de raid WOW.

----------


## Hyeud

Ouais mais faire du raid pickup à l'époque des raid40, fallait pas avoir peur, l'horreur du ninja "hunter weapon", c'était surtout dans les instances 60, en raid le lead pouvait cocher la case distribution.

----------


## Marmottas

> @Baalim : ZE bon plan : https://www.dealabs.com/bons-plans/l...-atari-1520205


C'est moche un T-shirt en 512 couleurs !  ::P:  ::P:  ::P:

----------


## Ruvon

> Peut être le combo Windows 10 + écrans multiples chez moi alors, j'avais le choix entre un plein écran tout pété ou fenêtré 640x480 non redimensionnable. D'où l'intérêt d'utiliser lossless scaling.


Yes, je précisais si d'autres sont aussi chanceux que moi, mais tu fais bien de proposer une solution pour ceux qui galèrent  :;):

----------


## Wolverine

Amateurs de Worms, regarder votre inventaire Steam, il y a des coupons pour Worms WMD qui "arrivent" 



> 75% off on the title Worms W.M.D for Worms Franchise owners.

----------


## pesos

Je confirme, et part la même je me rend compte que le jeu est déjà dans ma bibliothèque  :^_^: 

Bref du coup j'ai un coupon à refiler !

----------


## Baalim

*Syberia 3, 6.75 €*
https://www.gamebillet.com/syberia-3

Louisiana adventure, 0.51 €
Sans drm. Vu le setting atypique, on peut éventuellement passer sur les multiples défauts.

https://www.gamebillet.com/louisiana-adventure


Le vieux mais mignon NyxQuest (où ai je pu acheter ce jeu  ::huh:: ) à 1.06 €
https://www.gamebillet.com/nyxquest-kindred-spirits

Pour ceux qui l'ont raté chez chrono.gg, *Yesterday origins est à 1.7 €*
https://www.gamebillet.com/yesterday-origins

----------


## odji

bon ben, vivement dredi.

https://www.humblebundle.com/games/neptunia-bundle

----------


## Kaede

Le moins qu'on puisse dire c'est que c'est pas très varié, mais ce sont plutôt de bons jeux nan ?

----------


## Baalim

> bon ben, vivement dredi.
> 
> https://www.humblebundle.com/games/neptunia-bundle


On a perdu le chat ?


EDIT : donc, on a un DLC pour cyber godesses online dans le palier intermédiaire mais pas le jeu ?  :tired: 
Genius !

----------


## Gilrain

> On a perdu le chat ?


Il s'est noyé dans les gogues

----------


## Baalim

Last days of old earth à 5.75€
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/la...s-of-old-earth

----------


## JulLeBarge

*Metro 2033 Redux* et *Metro Last Light Redux* à 5€ chacun sur GOG avec les codes RGAMEDEALSMET75 et RGAMEDEALSMLL75
2033: https://www.gog.com/redeem/RGAMEDEALSMET75
Last Light: https://www.gog.com/redeem/RGAMEDEALSMLL75

----------


## RUPPY

> *Metro 2033 Redux* et *Metro Last Light Redux* à 5€ chacun sur GOG avec les codes RGAMEDEALSMET75 et RGAMEDEALSMLL75
> 2033: https://www.gog.com/redeem/RGAMEDEALSMET75
> Last Light: https://www.gog.com/redeem/RGAMEDEALSMLL75


Cool. Je cherchais justement 2033 pour mon fils  :;):

----------


## Yves Signal

Petite question pour LL : il y a un vrai intérêt si on possède l'édition initiale ?
Autant 2033 je vais me le refaire en redux parce que l'écart (technologique) entre les deux version est énorme, autant la proximité des sorties des deux versions du second opus m'interpelle.

----------


## JulLeBarge

D’après ce que j'ai pu lire, non pour le second y'a pas de différence majeure qui justifie la version Redux si t'as déjà la version normale. A confirmer parce que je n'ai pas LL, ni en normal ni en Redux donc je me trompe peut-être.

----------


## Baalim

Nova explorer bundle avec the charnel house trilogy et the slaughter act 1

https://store.steampowered.com/app/3...ghter_Act_One/
https://www.indiegala.com/nova-adven...e-games-bundle

Raiden V, 13.6$ chez Gog avec un cashback de... ahem... ah non, plus de cashback.
https://www.gog.com/game/raiden_v_directors_cut

Monster prom en DRM free à 9.12$ (1.12 $ de cashback)
https://www.gog.com/game/monster_prom

----------


## Polochon_street

Coin ! Vous recommandez Metro Last Light ? J'avais joué à 2033 Redux et j'avais vraiment aimé, donc je me dis que vu les tests LL doit large valoir le coup pour 5€, des avis ?  ::):

----------


## JulLeBarge

Oui fonces il est très bon parait-il, même si plus orienté action que infiltration/horreur/ambiance

----------


## schouffy

Bah oui il est excellent.

----------


## Polochon_street

D'acc' je me le suis pris, merci des avis  ::lol::

----------


## Baalim

Petit bundle snk avec Kof XIII
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/snk-classics-bundle

----------


## Supergounou

> Petit bundle snk avec Kof XIII
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/snk-classics-bundle


Très bon bundle pour qui ne possède pas déjà les jeux, le tier 1 est vraiment classe. De la baston et de l'arcade.

----------


## rogercoincoin

" Petit bundle snk avec Kof XIII
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/snk-classics-bundle "

heu.. NON ! Metal slug tourne sur un "émulateur" dégueulasse. 
D'autres émulateurs (en ayant le jeu en sa possession .. la rom  c'est illégal hein...) font bien mieux.
mais bon.. certains joueurs achètent un jeu pour les succès , hein ?

au passage - rien à voir - Rage 2 va être vendu directement sur Bethesda.net
Et allez les gars, un launcher pour steam, Origins, Epic, Ubisoft,....  :tired:

----------


## Baalim

> " Petit bundle snk avec Kof XIII
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/snk-classics-bundle "
> 
> heu.. NON ! Metal slug tourne sur un "émulateur" dégueulasse. 
> D'autres émulateurs (en ayant le jeu en sa possession .. la rom  c'est illégal hein...) font bien mieux.
> mais bon.. certains joueurs achètent un jeu pour les succès , hein ?
> 
> au passage - rien à voir - Rage 2 va être vendu directement sur Bethesda.net
> Et allez les gars, un launcher pour steam, Origins, Epic, Ubisoft,....


En même temps, les jeux neo geo émulés via dotemu sont des roms, achetées en toute légalité, qu'on peut faire tourner sur de bien meilleurs émulateurs  ::siffle:: 

*Evil within 2* à 7.10 $ chez amazon US
https://www.amazon.com/Evil-Within-2-PC/dp/B072JYW3D7/

----------


## FB74

Pour les intéressés, du hard (puisqu'il est plus de minuit): la Playstation Classic à 45 euros environ livrée (Amazon Allemagne)

https://www.dealabs.com/bons-plans/c...lassic-1522841
https://www.amazon.de/dp/B07HHJQ1D5

A voir si vous en voulez pour votre collection ou pas.

----------


## Kaede

> heu.. NON ! Metal slug tourne sur un "émulateur" dégueulasse. :


A ce propos, on signalera au cas où que si le jeu ralentit, c'est normal. Il ralentit sur le hardware d'origine.

----------


## Baalim

Sortie de glass masquerade 2 à 3.59€
On ne peut pas dire qu'ils forcent trop sur le tarif

https://store.steampowered.com/app/9...e_2_Illusions/

Sinon, Monster Hunter world à 29.69€ chez voidu.

----------


## Maalak

> bon ben, vivement dredi.
> 
> https://www.humblebundle.com/games/neptunia-bundle


Qu'en penser ?

----------


## Baalim

Out there omega et out there chronicles épisode 2 à 1€ pièce sur Android.
Chronicles épisode 1 gratuit.

60 seconds, 1€

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Qu'en penser ?


Que c'est exactement ce à quoi ça ressemble : un bundle de JRPG-light graphiquement laids et probablement d'un gameplay bâclé associé à une maniabilité semi-pénible avec une caméra aux fraises, le tout sans une ligne en VF bien sûr.
MAIS y a des filles probablement mineures en tenues de putes fantasy, du coup sur Steam les reviews sont extatiques.

Le premier palier permet au curieux sans dogme moral de découvrir ce que c'est (c'est à dire ce à quoi ça ressemble, mais avec 1$ en moins). 
Perso ce type de jeu me fout toujours mal à l'aise. J'ai rien contre l'objectivisation sexuelle de la femme dans les JV, mais je la préfère plus adulte et plus à poil.

----------


## Mastaba

> je la préfère plus adulte et plus à poil.


Tu veux dire avec plus de poils.

----------


## rogercoincoin

> Qu'en penser ?


ben çà dépend... 
Tu ressembles à çà dans la vraie vie ??

Alors cela va te plaire .....  :haha:

----------


## Baalim

Dishonored, 2.79 €
https://www.gamebillet.com/dishonored


Je serais un peu moins lapidaire qu'Oldnoobie en ce qui concerne les neptunia.

Les jeux reprennent effectivement beaucoup de travers bien connus des manga/anime avec une hypersexualisation des personnages féminins et un flou moyennement artistique sur l'âge protagoniste (mais bon, ce sont des déesses et elles ont donc des milliers d'années. Les développeurs ont donc décrété qu'il s'agissait de cougars).

Pour le reste, ce sont des Arpg lambda, pas foncièrement jolis mais pas aussi laids que le maychan du dessus veut vous le faire croire avec des tonnes de références aux guéguerres qui agitaient les possesseurs de consoles.

C'est de loin le point le plus original de cette série. Inutile de dire qu'elle s'adresse plus aux mecs qui ont déjà essoré les classiques qu'aux néophytes.

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Inutile de dire qu'elle s'adresse plus aux mecs qui ont déjà essoré les kleenex qu'aux néophytes.


CCPT

(Corrigé Ca Pour Toi, confère le débat sur les anglicismes qui chafouinent les plowz).

----------


## Baalim

Dirt Rally 2.0 à 31 €
https://www.play-asia.com/dirt-rally-20/13/70ckb5

Idem pour RE 2
https://www.play-asia.com/resident-evil-2/13/70c7bd

Ride 3, 25 € avant coupon VITAFR
https://www.play-asia.com/ride-3/13/70ce85

FC new dawn, 26,30 € après coupon
https://www.play-asia.com/far-cry-new-dawn/13/70ciab

----------


## kikapu

Il y a aussi le code GEMATSU, pour play-asia.

----------


## Oldnoobie

Je constate que *Wreckfest* est en solde 50% sur Steam, ça le met à 22,5€.

Avec environ 300 joueurs simultanés, il propose encore des serveurs pour se marrer à froisser de la bagnole. 
Pour les intéressés, la partie multi se joue avec un style un peu vigoureux, mais le workshop peut vous permettre de tuner vos voitures même sans le sou, histoire de ne pas vous faire violer pendant 30h avant de pouvoir s'offrir un pare-chocs blindé ou un renfort de caisse.

----------


## Polochon_street

> Dishonored, 2.79 €
> https://www.gamebillet.com/dishonored



J'ai lu "Dishonored 2 à 0.79 €"  ::'(: 
Si près, et pourtant si loin...

----------


## Baalim

:haha: 

Petit rabais sur un p&c sci fi qui l'air pas mal et dont j'ignorais l'existence.

https://www.chrono.gg/
https://store.steampowered.com/app/815000/Tardy/

----------


## Tenebris

Par pitié changez le titre du topic, j'ai ce générique en tête chaque fois que je le vois  ::'(:

----------


## Baalim

> Par pitié changez le titre du topic, j'ai ce générique en tête chaque fois que je le vois


Encore un des multiples méfaits de Flad  ::sad:: 

Une merdouille gratos pour starcraft 2
https://twitch.amazon.com/prime/loot...OM_STA192_CRWN

----------


## Flad

> Par pitié changez le titre du topic, j'ai ce générique en tête chaque fois que je le vois





> Encore un des multiples méfaits de Flad


Ok je vais changer ça  ::trollface:: .

----------


## Valenco

> Par pitié changez le titre du topic, j'ai ce générique en tête chaque fois que je le vois


Haaarrrgg ! Je n'avais pas fait gaffe au titre du topic. Je ne te remercie pas d'avoir attiré mon attention dessus.  :Lime:

----------


## FB74

> Encore un des multiples méfaits de Flad 
> 
> Une merdouille gratos pour starcraft 2
> https://twitch.amazon.com/prime/loot...OM_STA192_CRWN


Faut être collabo de Twitch pour y avoir droit...  :tired:

----------


## Baalim

> Ok je vais changer ça .


Ouais, je sais pas trop. J'ai dû passer deux ans avec cette musique en boucle.  ::sad:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Faut être collabo de Twitch pour y avoir droit...


Police du point Godwin. Vous êtes en état d'arrestation, monsieur le chat

----------


## Flad

> Ouais, je sais pas trop. J'ai dû passer deux ans avec cette musique en boucle.


Et le 2 sort le 20 novembre cette année, j'espère qu'ils se foireront sur la chanson cette fois  :Emo:

----------


## Valenco

> Et le 2 sort le 20 novembre cette année, j'espère qu'ils se foireront sur la chanson cette fois


Ouais... et encore, s’ils ne se foirent QUE sur la chanson, ce sera déjà un progrès.

----------


## Tenebris

> Ok je vais changer ça .


 :Prey: 

Oh wait !!!  ::cry::

----------


## FB74

> Haaarrrgg ! Je n'avais pas fait gaffe au titre du topic. Je ne te remercie pas d'avoir attiré mon attention dessus.


Moi j'attends toujours qu'ils rediffusent ça:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f-7gRm3zPbc

 :Emo:

----------


## Valenco

> Moi j'attends toujours qu'ils rediffusent ça:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f-7gRm3zPbc


Non. Je ne cliquerai pas sur le lien.  :Tap:

----------


## FB74

> Non. Je ne cliquerai pas sur le lien.


Tu veux que je rajoute des balises ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Flad

> Moi j'attends toujours qu'ils rediffusent ça:





> Non. Je ne cliquerai pas sur le lien.


Service.

----------


## erkadae

Pourquoi quand je vois un lien je me sens obligé de cliquer  ::cry::

----------


## FB74

> Pourquoi quand je vois un lien je me sens obligé de cliquer


Maintenant je ne mettrai plus de rien, je me contenterai de dire 

Spoiler Alert! 


Bomber X

.  :Emo: 


( Musique entêtante pour la soirée à venir... ::trollface::  ).

----------


## fletch2099

Ça fonctionne aussi en texte!

Spoiler Alert! 


 bom bomber X!

----------


## odji

un challenger contre le monthly de demain...  bab51!

https://groupees.com/bab51

d apres les photos, je dirais fallout 76, assassin creed origins..

----------


## Ruvon

:^_^:  Remarque finir dans un bundle groupees ce serait approprié pour Fallout 76.

Voire même inespéré.

----------


## Hyeud

25 Cadre of Death, Freedom March: Rebel Leader et The Mummy Pharaoh pour les images.

----------


## Bibik

Humble ajoute un coupon de -90% pour le *Neptunia 4 Godess Online* dans son bundle qui contenait que le DLC jusque-là.

----------


## Baalim

Bon, faut changer le titre. On est à H-10 du marché aux puces.


Sinon Dead or alive 6 est sorti au prix exceptionnel de 63 €
Oui, il s'agit bien d'un "nice price" avec un rabais de 10 %

Sans compter la version avec season pass à 90 €

https://store.steampowered.com/app/8...AD_OR_ALIVE_6/

Qu'ils aillent bien se faire..... chez tecmo. S'il y a bien un jeu que je tenterai de prendre SPECIFIQUEMENT sur le marché gris, c'est bien celui-là.

----------


## Ruvon

> Bon, faut changer le titre. On est à H-10 de la cour des miracles.


Soyons précis  :X1:

----------


## Baalim

> Soyons précis


Quand tu vois la tronche des puces de montreuil, t'as plus aucun doute sur la filiation.



Offworld trading company : *core game dlc* à 6 €. does not compute...




> This content requires the base game Offworld Trading Company - Free Multiplayer on Steam in order to play.


  ::wacko:: 
https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ny__Core_Game/



SKyrim VR à 26 €
https://www.dlgamer.com/eu/games/buy-skyrim-vr-46817

----------


## aggelon

> Quand tu vois la tronche des puces de montreuil, t'as plus aucun doute sur la filiation.


Mmmh, c'est moi où tu glisses doucement un allusion de dénigrement envers un certain sac à puce ?  ::siffle::

----------


## Baalim

> Mmmh, c'est moi où tu glisses doucement un allusion de dénigrement envers un certain sac à puce ?


Je ne vois absolument mais absolument pas de quoi tu pourrais parler  ::ninja::

----------


## Wingi

> Humble ajoute un coupon de -90% pour le *Neptunia 4 Godess Online* dans son bundle qui contenait que le DLC jusque-là.


Du coup le jeu fini en dessous de 4€. 
C'est rigolo comme concept : paie toi les DLC en bundle et rajoute au bout pour avoir le jeu.

ça reste économiquement intéressant, mais j'ai peur de voir la pratique se répandre si on collabore !

----------


## Drlecteur

Bientôt, on te vendra les DLC, et le jeu de base sortira plus tard.

On me souffle dans l'oreillette que Chris Roberts aurait deja eu l'idée  ::ninja::   ::ninja::   ::ninja::

----------


## pikkpi

> Sans compter la version avec season pass à 90 €


Je te conseille d'aller revérifier...

 ::ninja:: 


Spoiler Alert! 


C'est le *Season Pass 1* qui est à 90€89,99€ , pas le lot


 ::ninja:: 

 :B):

----------


## Baalim

:Facepalm: 


Oubliez le monthly, Indie gala vient de sortir ZE bundle du vendredi

*https://www.indiegala.com/friday-81-...diegala-bundle*


Quelques prix sympathiques chez just for games :
https://www.shop-justforgames.com/to...9-c102x3654378

A noter, la retro freak à 169 €
https://www.shop-justforgames.com/-r...ro-c2x24215528

Dead island collection à 9 € sur ps4.
https://store.playstation.com/fr-fr/...ADISLANDDCTL60


Alien arena offre des clés pour Breach.
Il en reste environ 5400
https://fr.alienwarearena.com/ucf/sh...s-key-giveaway
https://store.steampowered.com/app/421650/Breach/


Ancienne version de la manette Xbox one sans fil + adaptateur à 36 €
https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B078Y36QFJ?th=1

Eagle flight (ubi VR) 5 €
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/eagl...am-key--3579-1

----------


## Mastaba

> Petit rabais sur un p&c sci fi qui l'air pas mal et dont j'ignorais l'existence.
> 
> https://www.chrono.gg/
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/815000/Tardy/


Ca a l'air mignon, des avis?

----------


## Oldnoobie

Ben y a un certain STZ qui a écrit : "The writing is absolutely awful. Feels like it was written by a 10-year old kid, during a lunch break. Totally kills any potential of this game. Not that the puzzles are anything special. Gonna have to ask for a refund for this, it doesn't deserve even the few euro it costs."
Comme il a un avatar Sonic, il est au moins aussi crédible que Baalim.

Leftover Hamsters a écrit "I didn't find the story very compelling though, and some of the puzzles we're bad. Not in a hard way, but in a poorly designed kind of way. The English translation could be A LOT better, but that in itself is amusing if you lean into it." Et c'est pas un con car il a un avatar Megaman.

Et tout le reste ce sont des avis russes car c'est un jeu russe mal traduit en anglais que tu va péniblement essayer de re-retraduire dans ta tête en français.

Du coup... soit tu as poncé tout ce que le vidéoludisme pécéique compte de P'n'C et tu as encore du temps libre, du coup tu peux valablement te pencher sur cette merde.
Soit tu constates que même pour du pixel art c'est faiblard, que si c'est pour la musique y en a plein en gratuit sur Deezer, et côté intrigue c'est taillé en pièce par quelques anglophones (il s'agit quand même d'errer seul dans les couloirs gris d'un vaisseau en rade et de se confronter aux logiques d'ordinateurs laissés là par un "schyzophrenic Engineer", dixit le pitch digne d'un Escape Game low cost monté à l'arrache dans une ancienne boite échangiste de la banlieue de Zvenigorod).

Sinon pour 5€ tu peux avoir 1 pain au chocolat dans une boulangerie et un croissant, + une boîte de café Malongo "Les Petits Producteurs" (fair trade toussa) . Tu rentres, tu t'installes dans un fauteuil face à la baie vitrée, avec un petit plaid, et tu dégustes ton pain au chocolat avec un café serré dans ton mug favori. Ensuite seulement le croissant, car il va te faire comprendre que même le chocolat était superflu : sa croustillante simplicité et le moelleux de sa pâte touchent au zen absolu bien davantage que n'importe quel enrubanné orange du Tibet. Si t'es pas trop contemplation de ton jardin, tu peux tenter le coup depuis la fenêtre de devant, et chercher en scrutant chaque passant quelle pourrait être son histoire personnelle, ses préoccupations du moment, et tisser milles histoires sous ton crâne, pendant la demi-heure nécessaire à siroter ce café.

PS : si tu as besoin d'un fond musical, sur Deezer catégorie Folk & Acoustic, la compil Happy Acoustic & Folk est vachement sympa (60 titres).

----------


## schouffy

35€ la manette XB1 noire avec adaptateur sans fil PC :
https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B078Y36QFJ/ref=as_li_ss_tl

EDIT: Bon ok, grillé par Baalim.

----------


## aggelon

@Oldnoobie: tu ne serais abonné à un magazine subversif toi ?  ::love:: /10

----------


## Mamadou

> 35€ la manette XB1 noire avec adaptateur sans fil PC :
> https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B078Y36QFJ/ref=as_li_ss_tl
> 
> EDIT: Bon ok, grillé par Baalim.


Quand je me connecte le prix passe à 53 €  ::wacko::

----------


## Mastaba

Haha purée ok  :Clap:  :Cafe2: 
Non c'était le look "Les Voyageurs du Temps" (Ou Technobabylon) et le combo PnC + pixel + SF qui m'avait l'air sympa.

J'ai trouvé quelques tests en anglais:
https://www.gamespew.com/2018/04/tardy-puzzle-game/
https://adventuregamers.com/articles/view/34839/




> Unlike most adventures that give you multiple scenes to travel through at a time, in Tardy you will only ever be able to access one scene at any given moment. Once you’ve completed all the tasks in the immediate vicinity, you’ll move onto another scenario with its own set of hotspots. It’s highly streamlined, but there’s something quite satisfying in knowing that the pieces you need to solve the challenges before you are all currently available. This extends to inventory items too, as once you leave one location any objects you’ve accumulated to that point are taken away.





> If you’re not paying close attention to what the protagonists say, you may miss something important and have no way of going back to hear it again.





> At several points during your journey, you must beat various minigames to proceed. The first is Pong, later followed by Space Invaders, for which you must pass a single wave of aliens. The final game is a version of Galaga.





> At various points you have to use computer systems that are driven by simple command prompt instructions such as “login”, “help”, and “coords”. The problem is that you cannot use your actual keyboard but instead must type in the commands one letter at a time by clicking on a virtual version of one. This became particularly annoying during the login puzzle, as for each attempt you must laboriously type “login”, then the name you want to try, then the password. This really slows down your ability to try different combinations to find the right solution.





> The game lacks a proper save system, relying on a checkpoint method instead, with your progress recorded only after completing the current area.


Ca ressemble à un puzzle game plus qu'un jeu d'aventure. :tired:

----------


## Ruvon

> Quand je me connecte le prix passe à 53 €


Encore une belle arnaque de Baalim, qui doit récupérer la différence dans sa poche  :tired:

----------


## Baalim

Nouveau bundle chez fanatical
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...croller-bundle


 Le jour où les modérateurs décideront d'attribuer un pseudo personnalisé à Oldnoobie, je leur suggérerai d'opter pour « presse agrumes » qui me semble parfaitement de circonstance.

A moins que... Mine de sel ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Encore une belle arnaque de Baalim, qui doit récupérer la différence dans sa poche


Après le décompte du nombre de messages postés, la rédaction devrait s'intéresser à une autre statistique, le nombre de diffamations par minute   :tired: 

A des fins scientifiques, je propose d'appeler cette mesure : dpm

Et de créer une unité de mesure qui serait le Ruvon.

----------


## Oldnoobie

> @Oldnoobie: tu ne serais abonné à un magazine subversif toi ? /10


Certains sont abonnés à un magazine subversif, je SUIS une subversion. 




(à partir de 0:44, le lien ne sauvegarde pas le moment ciblé sur la timeline).

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Haha purée ok 
> Non c'était le look "Les Voyageurs du Temps" (Ou Technobabylon) et le combo PnC + pixel + SF qui m'avait l'air sympa.


Du coup tu penserais quoi d'un autre titre genre Morningstar : Descent to Deadrock ?

----------


## Mastaba

C'est trop moderne, y a plus le charme du gros pixel.
Là c'est plutôt l'époque des jeux en images de synthèse sur CD-ROM.

les avis steam sont bons par contre:



> Not a fun game, but easy for achievements and 100%





> I wish I could get a refund, but the game took just long enough to beat to cross that line, which is also something I cannot respect at all.

----------


## Oldnoobie

Nan mais faut jamais se fier aux avis Steam.  ::P: 
C'est un jeu que j'adore. Bon au bout d'une minute trente je me suis retrouvé irrémédiablement paumé et bloqué, mais j'adore son pitch, son intro, du coup je l'apprécie surtout pour l'idée que je m'en fais, mais un jour je le relancerai. Un jour.

----------


## Mastaba

Ah si c'est un retour personnel c'est autre chose, je retiens le nom dans un coin de ma tête alors.

----------


## Oldnoobie

Clairement on peut s'y pencher si on le croise dans un bundle, par exemple. Je crois que je l'avais taxé à Baalim de mémoire. Faute de soluce claire sur Gougoule, j'ai fini par lâcher le truc mais avec un gros regret, le graphisme me rappelait Terra Nova et l'époque de mon P 200 MMX, quand j'étais encore un jeune noob. Je vois qu'il y a une démo sur Steam  ::):

----------


## rogercoincoin

> Quand je me connecte le prix passe à 53 €


Il faut prendre "l'*ancienne version*"  pas la nouvelle version.. chez moi cela marche encore....

----------


## odji

on avait tous tord, ce ne sera ni groupees ni indiegala qui viendra defier le HB monthly de ce soir, mais plutot BUNCH 32!!

----------


## Baalim

La fournée twitch prime est également disponible.
https://www.twitch.tv/prime

Sinon, chouettes jeux annoncés pour le prochain monthly : absolver, northguards et biocoincoins from after the war

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Et le monthly est bien ce qui avait leaké il y a quelques jours.

----------


## Gloppy

Chouettes Monthly, pour ce mois et le suivant (ravi de trouver *Mutant Year Zero - Road to Eden* que j'avais envie de tester, même si ça doit vouloir dire qu'il n'a pas très bien marché). Bref, encore de la nourriture pour mon backlog (le cap des 1300 jeux Steam est passé, j'ai honte...)

----------


## Mamadou

> Il faut prendre "l'*ancienne version*"  pas la nouvelle version.. chez moi cela marche encore....


Non j'étais bien sur l'ancienne. Mais de toute façon le problème est réglé, l'offre n'existe plus

----------


## Baalim

> (le cap des 1300 jeux Steam est passé, j'ai honte...)[/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE]


Vilain. Je te juge tellement fort  :tired:

----------


## Gloppy

> Vilain. Je te juge tellement fort


Parce que je n'en suis pas au tiers du quart de la moitié de la taille de tes ludothèques ?  :;):

----------


## Bibik

Ca fait même pas 3 mois qu'il est sorti Mutant Year Zero, c'est chaud comment Funcom a vite lâché le jeu.

----------


## Marmottas

Je suis un boulet : j'étais persuadé que Late shift et Fight n rage c'était pour le bundle qui allait tomber ce soir moi...

Allez je me l'inflige à moi même : :haha:

----------


## Tenebris

Ce matin je dl la démo de Mutant truc, teste un peu, me dis qu'il sera mien le jour où il sera dans un monthly. Et là, je me prends à rêver que ce soit ce mois-ci. Et PAF ! Merci humble bundle  ::wub::

----------


## madgic

> Je suis un boulet : j'étais persuadé que Late shift et Fight n rage c'était pour le bundle qui allait tomber ce soir moi...
> 
> Allez je me l'inflige à moi même :


Ba c'est le cas  ::huh::

----------


## Valenco

> Ca fait même pas 3 mois qu'il est sorti Mutant Year Zero, c'est chaud comment Funcom a vite lâché le jeu.


Justement, le jeu coin coin mutant m’attire bien et pour 12€, je trouve que ça vaut le coup. Mais n'ayant jamais souscrit à l'abonnement mensuel, pouvez-vous me confirmer que je peux le prendre, récupérer mes jeux et annuler l'abonnement dans la foulée ? (Et du coup offrir les deux autres jeux aux canards).

----------


## Marmottas

Je me suis mal exprimé : je pensais que c’était pour le bundle qui allait être ouvert à la souscription ce soir... Pas celui du mois précédent... Du coup, c'est raté...  ::(:

----------


## madgic

> Justement, le jeu coin coin mutant m’attire bien et pour 12€, je trouve que ça vaut le coup. Mais n'ayant jamais souscrit à l'abonnement mensuel, pouvez-vous me confirmer que je peux le prendre, récupérer mes jeux et annuler l'abonnement dans la foulée ? (Et du coup offrir les deux autres jeux aux canards).


Oui, tout à fait  :;):

----------


## Valenco

> Oui, tout à fait


Ha bah, je dis "banco" ! Je vais le prendre...

----------


## rduburo

> Il faut prendre "l'*ancienne version*"  pas la nouvelle version.. chez moi cela marche encore....


Tiens en parlant de ça, j'ai la nostalgie des vrais joysticks : pas des pads, ni des trucs pour faire du navion, ni des stick arcade mais des manettes toutes bêtes qu'on avait sur Amstrad / Atari / Amiga sans croix directionnelles pourris ...
Ca existe encore ?

----------


## Valenco

Tu parles de ça ? 



J’en avais une... et mes parents l’ont bazardée avec le cpc 6128. Jamais je ne leur pardonnerai.

----------


## JulLeBarge

Oh j'avais ça aussi moi, les douleurs aux mains que ça donnait quand on jouait trop longtemps !

----------


## Valenco

Carrément ! Je jouais à un jeu de zombies dont j'ai oublié le nom dans lequel les combats se faisaient en agitant le joystick à toute vitesse. On se relayait avec mon frère tellement ça faisait mal aux mains. Par contre,  la manette était solide.   ::P:

----------


## erynnie

Ah le Speedking, ça c’était de la manette  ::wub:: 
Combien de fois j’ai essayé au mien d’apprendre à voler  ::XD:: 
(Oui je pense à toi Speedball 2 quand tes meilleurs joueurs payés hors de prix devenaient en papier crépon quand tu changeais de division)

----------


## rduburo

> Tu parles de ça ? 
> 
> https://cpcrulez.fr/im3/1/hardware_j..._speedking.jpg
> 
> J’en avais une... et mes parents l’ont bazardée avec le cpc 6128. Jamais je ne leur pardonnerai.


exactement !!!  ::wub::

----------


## Maalak

Bof, j'ai essayé le Speedking et je n'ai pas du tout aimé le fait de devoir tenir le joystick dans le creux de la main, je préférais largement qu'il soit posé sur la table, tout simplement.
J'ai usé en masse des QuickShot 2 à l'époque, parce que c'était le moins cher que je trouvais, mais en définitive, le meilleur que j'ai eu, c'était le Zipstick :


Petit lien au passage pour ceux qui se rappellent du magazine à l'époque (voir directement aux pages 106 à 115)

----------


## FB74

J'avais un gros stick avec une fonction turbo.  :Cigare:

----------


## La Chouette

> Carrément ! Je jouais à un jeu de zombies dont j'ai oublié le nom dans lequel les combats se faisaient en agitant le joystick à toute vitesse. On se relayait avec mon frère tellement ça faisait mal aux mains. Par contre,  la manette était solide.


RE6 ?  ::trollface::

----------


## odji

j'avais ce modele la, j'ai l'impression qu'il etait plus répandu..



edit: remplacement de virus.jpg par wiki.jpg

----------


## Baalim

Ah, la speedking !  ::wub:: 
Jamais réussi à la détruire alors que les manettes master system, megadrive ou snes...

Un pack assez copieux mais un peu onéreux : 17.69 €
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games...itive-pack-pc/

Injustice Gods Among Us Ultimate Edition
Batman Arkham Asylum
Crusader Kings II
This War Of Mine
LEGO Batman
FEAR 3
Beat Cop
Dead Age
Mount and Blade
Mount and Blade With Fire and Sword
Killing Floor Complete Pack
Magicka
Teleglitch Die More Edition
Evil Genius
Corporate Lifestyle Simulator
Frozen Synapse Prime

----------


## Tenebris

Je sais pas si c'est un faux positif mais Malwarebyte dit avoir bloqué un cheval de Troie venant d'une image de la dernière page renvoyant vers un site.

----------


## kickvicious

> Je sais pas si c'est un faux positif mais Malwarebyte dit avoir bloqué un cheval de Troie venant d'une image de la dernière page renvoyant vers un site.


Je confirme !

----------


## Drlecteur

C'est comme ca sur tout le forum depuis une petite semaine.

Je pense qu'une signature de quelqu'un fait sonner l'alarme

----------


## TwinBis

C'est l'image postée par Odji qui fait sonner MalwareBytes chewz moi:

ht tp:// img.over-blog-kiwi.com/ 0/86 /02/84/20150630 /ob_16574d_compet10.jpg

(j'ai mis des espaces pour qu'elle ne soit pas cliquable)

----------


## odji

> C'est l'image postée par Odji qui fait sonner MalwareBytes chewz moi:
> 
> ht tp:// img.over-blog-kiwi.com/ 0/86 /02/84/20150630 /ob_16574d_compet10.jpg
> 
> (j'ai mis des espaces pour qu'elle ne soit pas cliquable)



il est super ton anvirus et il rend pas parano pour un sous.

----------


## ababakar

> j'avais ce modele la, j'ai l'impression qu'il etait plus répandu..
> 
> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...tition_PRO.JPG
> 
> edit: remplacement de virus.jpg par wiki.jpg


Chez moi on a eu plusieurs joysticks différents au cours du temps et ce rouge et noir là , c'est celui qui marchait le mieux. Bien mieux que les joysticks à base cubique avec un genre de soufflet à la base du manche.

----------


## TwinBis

> il est super ton anvirus et il rend pas parano pour un sous.


Il ne faut pas le prendre personellement. On se doute bien que tu n'as pas uploadé une image vérolée dans l'espoir de pirater du canard.

Et aussi peu probable que ce soit, si l'image pose vraiment problème, tu admettras que poster un lien cliquable n'aurait pas été bien malin.

[Edit] Et pour revenir dans le thème du topic, j'ai craqué pour un Monthly pour la première fois, convaincu par la démo de *Mutant Year Zero*. Un Xcom-like avec une grosse ambiance et sans la partie gestion de base, ce sera parfait pour moi.

----------


## acdctabs

Ah ben moi si quelqu'un veut Mutant Year Zero, ça ne m'intéresse absolument pas. Bon je vais mettre ça dans le topic du troc.

----------


## TheGreatMakak

> Ah, la speedking ! 
> Jamais réussi à la détruire alors que les manettes master system, megadrive ou snes...
> 
> Un pack assez copieux mais un peu onéreux : 17.69 €
> https://www.greenmangaming.com/games...itive-pack-pc/
> 
> Injustice Gods Among Us Ultimate Edition
> Batman Arkham Asylum
> Crusader Kings II
> ...


Si jamais quelqu’un prend ce bundle et veut se séparer de This is war of mine, je suis chaud lapin.

Le monthly de ce mois ci ... Noël avant l’heure, les 3 jeux que je voulais tester sont dedans ... lord Résus.  :Prey:

----------


## Jughurta

A propos de jeux qui usent les manettes, je suis tombé sur *One Finger Death Punch 2*, le 1er m'avait flingué un bouton de ma manette Xbox 360.

Sinon *The Surge* en historical low à *5.51€* chez PlayAsia (clé Steam) ainsi que *Steel Division : Normandy 44* à *6.89€*

----------


## Maalak

> C'est l'image postée par Odji qui fait sonner MalwareBytes chewz moi:
> 
> ht tp:// img.over-blog-kiwi.com/ 0/86 /02/84/20150630 /ob_16574d_compet10.jpg
> 
> (j'ai mis des espaces pour qu'elle ne soit pas cliquable)


C'est la touche odji pour se démarquer de Baalim sur les bons plans donnés.  ::ninja::

----------


## Mamadou

2game c'est legit comme site? Je pose la question parce qu'il me semble pas avoir vu une fois passer de bons plans venant de chez eux

----------


## TwinBis

Ils sont listés chez IsThereAnyDeal, donc a priori oui c'est legit.

----------


## Baalim

> 2game c'est legit comme site? Je pose la question parce qu'il me semble pas avoir vu une fois passer de bons plans venant de chez eux


Si si.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> 2game c'est legit comme site? Je pose la question parce qu'il me semble pas avoir vu une fois passer de bons plans venant de chez eux


Si si.

----------


## Magnarrok

> Si si.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Si si.


Si si.

----------


## FB74

*Kingdom Rush Pack* sur Fanatical, 3.99 euros:
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/kingdom-rush-pack

Pour les amateurs de Tower Defense, c'est à posséder.  ::):

----------


## odji

@ TwinBis, oh non ca me fait juste sourire qu'un antivirus se mette en mode panique pour un jipaige  :;):

----------


## Gorillaz

> Si si.




 ::ninja::

----------


## Flad

> https://www.telestar.fr/var/telestar...ice-photos.jpg


La mère de :

----------


## Marmottas

> La mère de : 
> https://microapp.com/images/visuels/...00/10341IP.jpg


Elle n'a pas eu une histoire avec ce monsieur d'ailleurs ?  ::P:

----------


## Mamadou

> *Kingdom Rush Pack* sur Fanatical, 3.99 euros:
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/kingdom-rush-pack
> 
> Pour les amateurs de Tower Defense, c'est à posséder.


Foncez, c'est le meilleur Tower Defense auquel j'ai jamais joué.

----------


## Baalim

Minit, le mini rpg où on maxi crève est à 6€
https://store.steampowered.com/app/609490/Minit/

Frostpunk 18$
https://www.chrono.gg/?=Frostpunk

----------


## fletch2099

> Si si.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Si si.


Mais non mais non!

----------


## Supergounou

> Minit, le mini rpg où on maxi crève est à 6€
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/609490/Minit/


Petite rectification, mais ce n'est absolument pas un RPG  ::): 
Le jeu vaut largement ses 6€ par contre.

----------


## Baalim

> Petite rectification, mais ce n'est absolument pas un RPG 
> Le jeu vaut largement ses 6€ par contre.


Ouais j'ai eu ma flemme de décrire le truc, j'avoue.

Un très chouette bundle avec peregrin, aporia et d'autres pour 1.79€
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games/puzzle-pack-pc/

----------


## maxtidus10

> A propos de jeux qui usent les manettes, je suis tombé sur *One Finger Death Punch 2*, le 1er m'avait flingué un bouton de ma manette Xbox 360.


Excellent jeu à jouer A LA SOURIS^^

----------


## Franky Mikey

Ça marche aussi très bien à la manette ou au clavier. Par contre pour flinguer un bouton avec, à moins de se tendre comme une brute, j'ai un peu de mal à imaginer ça (et j'y ai pourtant joué 60h).  :WTF:

----------


## Supergounou

J'ai pété une souris sur le 1  :^_^:

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Ça marche aussi très bien à la manette ou au clavier. Par contre pour flinguer un bouton avec, à moins de se tendre comme une brute, j'ai un peu de mal à imaginer ça (et j'y ai pourtant joué 60h).


Si tu joues comme moi c'est tout à fait possible  ::ninja::

----------


## Mastaba

> Si si.

----------


## Hyeud



----------


## Baalim

Dreaming sarah, antique mais correct, gratos en drm free
https://freebies.indiegala.com/dreaming-sarah/


Pack TRES hétéroclite à 5 €
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games/fright-pack-pc/



> F.E.A.R. 3
> Dead Age
> Killing Floor 
> Teleglitch: Die More Edition
> Three Dead Zed
> Corporate Lifestyle Simulator
> The Bunker
> The Last Door: Season One
> Goosebumps: The Video Game
> ...



Gratos ce week end : *no animal were hammed !*

https://itch.io/s/16949/play-for-free-weekend

----------


## Ruvon

> Un très chouette bundle avec peregrin, aporia et d'autres pour 1.79€
> https://www.greenmangaming.com/games/puzzle-pack-pc/


Peregrin et Aporia sont pas mauvais (même si j'ai préféré Aporia), les autres m'ont l'air plus casuals mais à ce prix pour les deux premiers cités, c'est pas mal effectivement.

Sur Steam, en "jamais été moins cher sur la vie d'ma mère" ni en bundle d'après ITAD :

*Iris.Fall* à -50% soit 6,24€ : https://store.steampowered.com/app/907470/IrisFall/
*911 Operator* à -70% soit 4,49€ : https://store.steampowered.com/app/503560/911_Operator/
*Way of Defector* à -50% soit 1,49€ : https://store.steampowered.com/app/6...y_of_Defector/
*Goetia* à -80% soit 2,99€ : https://store.steampowered.com/app/421740/Goetia/
*Bladed Fury* à -30% soit 5,73€ : https://store.steampowered.com/app/927250/Bladed_Fury/
*Attack of the Earthlings* à -40% soit 10,07€ : https://store.steampowered.com/app/6...he_Earthlings/

Et déjà passé en bundle :

*The Curious Expedition* à -50% soit 7,49€ : https://store.steampowered.com/app/3...us_Expedition/ et qu'il est vachement bien
*The Turing Test* à -80% soit 3,99€ : https://store.steampowered.com/app/4...e_Turing_Test/
*The Fall of Gyes* à -50% soit 2,49€ : https://store.steampowered.com/app/440100/Fall_of_Gyes/ (oui, c'est un VN de SF, apparemment sans boobs)

----------


## Baalim

En fait, Goetia est déjà passé en bundle  :;):

----------


## Ruvon

> En fait, Goetia est déjà passé en bundle


Je m'attendais à une réponse de ce genre  :tired: 

Par contre malgré une recherche d'une pertinence chirurgicale sur Google ("Goetia Bundle"), rien ne ressort, tu sais quand c'était ?

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Il me semble que c'etait un bundle square enix (une de leur mystery box) mais j'en mettrais pas ma main à couper.

----------


## Baalim

> Il me semble que c'etait un bundle square enix (une de leur mystery box) mais j'en mettrais pas ma main à couper.


C'est ça.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je m'attendais à une réponse de ce genre 
> 
> Par contre malgré une recherche d'une pertinence chirurgicale sur Google ("Goetia Bundle"), rien ne ressort, tu sais quand c'était ?


Un conseil, utilise plutôt barter.vg pour ce genre de recherches  ::): 
https://barter.vg/i/20731/?

----------


## Ruvon

> Il me semble que c'etait un bundle square enix (une de leur *mystery box*) mais j'en mettrais pas ma main à couper.


Sans doute pour ça que ce n'est pas considéré comme "bundlé" par ITAD.




> Un conseil, utilise plutôt barter.vg pour ce genre de recherches 
> https://barter.vg/i/20731/?


J'y penserais.

----------


## aggelon

> *The Curious Expedition* à -50% soit 7,49€ : https://store.steampowered.com/app/3...us_Expedition/ et qu'il est vachement bien


Ils viennent d'ailleurs d'annoncer le 2  ::):

----------


## Franky Mikey

> J'y penserai*s*.


 :WTF: 

Qui êtes-vous et qu'avez-vous fait à Ruvon ?  :tired:

----------


## Ruvon

> Qui êtes-vous et qu'avez-vous fait à Ruvon ?


Un message utile de Baalim, ça m'a déconcerté.

----------


## Harvester

> Un message utile de Baalim, ça m'a déconcerté.


Faut pas te laisser distraire par ce déviant déplumé ! Ressaisis toi !

----------


## Baalim

90 % des gens le détestent (un peu comme harvester) mais bon, il est à 3 €


Dragon age II :
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/drag...in-key--1259-1



Comme Flad, vous êtes secrètement amoureux des licornes (je vous juge un max) ?

The last unicorn est en préco à 12.74 €
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games...t-unicorn-pc/?



Soyons honnêtes, ça a quand même l'air ultra daté.
https://store.steampowered.com/app/7..._Last_Unicorn/
https://store.steampowered.com/app/7..._Last_Unicorn/

----------


## TheGreatMakak

> The last unicorn est en préco à 12.74 €
> https://www.greenmangaming.com/games...t-unicorn-pc/?
> 
> https://images.greenmangaming.com/89...4f7aeeb659.jpg
> 
> Soyons honnêtes, ça a quand même l'air ultra daté.
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/7..._Last_Unicorn/
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/7..._Last_Unicorn/


ça donne envie pourtant au travers des news, entre le cosplay, et les deviantart qui disent fuck à toute anatomie et perspective, comment ne pas être fan.



Spoiler Alert! 








faudra vraiment que ça disparaisse un jour cette chose... j'ai mal à mon art.

----------


## Catel

Ils n'ont pas fait appel aux bons artistes  ::trollface::

----------


## fletch2099

> 90 % des gens le détestent (un peu comme harvester) mais bon, il est à 3 €
> 
> 
> Dragon age II :
> https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/drag...in-key--1259-1
> 
> 
> 
> Comme Flad, vous êtes secrètement amoureux des licornes (je vous juge un max) ?
> ...


Nous on le déteste pas au point de le mettre sur la même ligne que dragon age 2 Si?

----------


## Baalim

Si si. Encore.

Bayonetta, 5.09€
https://www.voidu.com/en/bayonetta

Apparemment, un mec s'est un jour réveillé en se disant qie faire un mario kart avec des animaux de la ferme serait une bonne idée (quand on voit toad le champignon, on ne peut pas forcément lui donner tort).

Pour 0.6€, vous découvrirez s'il a eu raison.
https://www.gamersgate.com/DD-CALVIN...-animal-racing

----------


## Ruvon

> Apparemment, un mec s'est un jour réveillé en se disant qie faire un mario kart avec des animaux de la ferme serait une bonne idée (quand on voit toad le champignon, on ne peut pas forcément lui donner tort).
> 
> Pour 0.6€, vous découvrirez s'il a eu raison.
> https://www.gamersgate.com/DD-CALVIN...-animal-racing


Du kart avec des animaux, c'est WHACKY WHEELS §§§  :Fouras:

----------


## rduburo

> Du kart avec des animaux, c'est WHACKY WHEELS §§§


Mais oui !

Sinon le bon plan du jour : n'achetez rien aujourd'hui, votre bibliothèque à vapeur est pleine !

----------


## Wolverine

> Apparemment, un mec s'est un jour réveillé en se disant qie faire un mario kart avec des animaux de la ferme serait une bonne idée (quand on voit toad le champignon, on ne peut pas forcément lui donner tort).
> 
> Pour 0.6€, vous découvrirez s'il a eu raison.
> https://www.gamersgate.com/DD-CALVIN...-animal-racing


On dirait un portage d'un mauvais jeu mobile ...

----------


## Gorillaz

> Du kart avec des animaux, c'est WHACKY WHEELS §§§


Ouh, whacky wheels ! Belle madeleine de Proust, dis donc  :Fouras:

----------


## Mastaba

> Du kart avec des animaux, c'est WHACKY WHEELS §§§


C'était trop bien... :Mellow2:

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> C'était trop bien...


moins que Mario Kart quand même mais bon on n'avait pas le choix...  ::ninja::

----------


## Bibik

> C'était trop bien...


Ca oui, comment on avait poncé la version shareware !

----------


## plotz

> moins que Mario Kart quand même mais bon on n'avait pas le choix...


D'ailleurs quelqu'un connait-il un équivalent de Mario Kart sur PC ? Un truc où on peut bien se marrer en écran partagé quoi... :OO:

----------


## Wolverine

Sonic & All Stars Racing Transformed, il n'est pas tout jeune mais c'est probablement ce qu'il se fait de mieux et de plus proche de Mario Kart, sans avoir trop vieilli visuellement.

----------


## Eradan

Grillé par un serval, c'te honte  ::P:

----------


## Wolverine

Un glouton, monsieur.  :Cigare: 
Le serval, c'est un chaton à côté  :B):

----------


## Marmottas

> D'ailleurs quelqu'un connait-il un équivalent de Mario Kart sur PC ? Un truc où on peut bien se marrer en écran partagé quoi...


Blur vaut le coup également en solo (pas certain qu'il y ait du multi)

----------


## Gorillaz

> Un glouton, monsieur. 
> Le serval, c'est un chaton à côté 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i8xBj2rFaWI


Je préfère l'appellation carcajou  ::lol::

----------


## Wolverine

> Blur vaut le coup également en solo (pas certain qu'il y ait du multi)


Apparemment il y avait du splitscreen, mais il n'est plus dispo sur Steam et pas sûr qu'il soit dispo ailleurs.

Il a aussi split/second qui n'est pas trop mal mais c'est pas vraiment Mario Kart

----------


## pipoop

Je ne vois que 6 promos sur steam cette semaine...ca annonce une grosse vague de promo?

----------


## Eradan

> Un glouton, monsieur. 
> Le serval, c'est un chaton à côté 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i8xBj2rFaWI




 ::siffle::

----------


## Wolverine

Oui, mais ça c'est l'époque de Semic, qui aavait eu la bonne idée de traduire le nom par un truc plus "porteur" que glouton et a fait l'impasse sur quelques parutions faisant référence au glouton.

Sinon un puzzle game chez Chrono.gg, peut être un peu cher.

----------


## sebarnolds

> D'ailleurs quelqu'un connait-il un équivalent de Mario Kart sur PC ? Un truc où on peut bien se marrer en écran partagé quoi...


On l'a nommé plus haut : Wacky Wheels est dispo sur Steam et sur GOG  ::P:  Ok, niveau graphismes, c'est vieux, mais je me suis bien amusé dessus (oui, j'y ai joué il y a moins de 5 ans). Comme dit aussi, les Sonic All Stars sont ok. Il y a aussi un jeu Garfield qui est passé une fois en bundle, mais du peu que j'en ai vu, c'était un peu pourri.

----------


## Gorillaz

Ou alors une émulation de N64 / Wii / Switch ...

----------


## Baalim

> On l'a nommé plus haut : Wacky Wheels est dispo sur Steam et sur GOG  Ok, niveau graphismes, c'est vieux, mais je me suis bien amusé dessus (oui, j'y ai joué il y a moins de 5 ans). Comme dit aussi, les Sonic All Stars sont ok. Il y a aussi un jeu Garfield qui est passé une fois en bundle, mais du peu que j'en ai vu, c'était un peu pourri.


Sinon, il y a.un jeu de kart avec des chats (meow racing) et all fruits racing.

----------


## fletch2099

> Un glouton, monsieur. 
> Le serval, c'est un chaton à côté 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i8xBj2rFaWI


Comme ça? 




Comprends plus rien au topic!  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Wolverine

VR sales chez Humble avec notamment (sans reduc Monthly) : 

Budget Cuts à 14€
Arizona Sunshine à 24€
Skyrim à 39€
I expect you to die à 9,20€

Et bien sûr un GalGun VR à 14€ (comment j'ai pu être surpris que ça existe ?  ::XD:: )

----------


## plotz

> On l'a nommé plus haut : Wacky Wheels est dispo sur Steam et sur GOG


Je suis plutôt old school mais là, la video saccadée et les virages par à-coups me piquent les yeux. ::'(: . Je vais essayer tout ça, merci à tous

----------


## Ruvon

En vrac sur Steam :

Plein de Sherlock Holmes pour 6,99€
The Gardens Between à -50% soit 8,33€
Nidhogg 1&2 + OST à -70% ou Nidhogg 2 seul à -65%
The Shapeshifting Detective à -30% soit 7,69€
Panzer Strategy à -50% soit 12,49€
Plein de Walking Simulators par Tongu Bodur dont The Hunting God et les Bottle
The Light Keeps Us Safe à -25% soit 12,59€ (encore en EA)

Sur le Humble Store, Life Is Strange Saison 1 à 3,99€

Au passage, After Reset RPG est à -50% mais ce jeu n'est pas terminé, en EA depuis 3 ans, bref, achetez plutôt des bundles Groupees que cette arnaque.

----------


## barbarian_bros

Un certain Sébastien Delahaye (alias netsabes) propose un bouquin électronique gratuit :
*Call of Duty : Les Coulisses d'une usine à succès 2eme édition*

Version mise à jour de l'e-book sorti à l'origine en 2014 sur Amazon (édité à l'époque par Presse Non-Stop).
Cette version révisée et augmentée ajoute l'évolution du FPS jusqu'en mars 2019, diverses corrections et modifications, pour un total de 84 pages et un prix de 0€.


Disponible en PDF, ePub, .Mobi ou en lecture directe sur Medium. Prix : Gratuit.

----------


## Baalim

Je recommande. La première version était très intéressante et plutôt plaisante à lire.

Pour ceux qui seraient passés à côté, il y a un bundle de comics dérivés de jeux vidéo (AC, Dark souls etc.)
https://www.humblebundle.com/books/g...n=tile_index_5

Pour ceux qui est de la promo VR, je tente Eagle Flight à 5.39 €, on verra bien.

----------


## cooly08

Ouais le livre est très chouette. Netsabes au top comme toujours.  ::):

----------


## Baalim

Bien joué, Valve  :Facepalm: 

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/v...050814493.html

----------


## Mastaba

> Bien joué, Valve 
> 
> https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/v...050814493.html


Mais... Y a pas de promo dessus!

----------


## trex

J'y apprend que les contenu inapproprié selon steam comprennent la politique ??? On peut pas publier de jeu avec un contenu politisé ? Les rélexions spirituel et/ou religieuse c'est permis mais pas la critique/analyse/reflexions sur le modèle de société ?

----------


## Franky Mikey

Non, c'est plutôt qu'Erik Johnson cite en exemple parmi d'autres la politique comme contenu "sensible" difficile à modérer, en tout cas selon des normes qui n’incluraient pas une part de subjectivité.

Difficile de lui donner tort. C'est plutôt la suite qui est d'un cynisme insupportable. "Ouais, désolé, c'est pas facile... du coup, on s’assoit sur nos valeurs, on renonce à toute politique éditoriale et on se lave totalement les mains du contenu proposé sur Steam. Par contre, on prend toujours votre pognon". Je comprends même pas que cette posture soit tenable en fait. Ah oui, le monopole...  :Facepalm: 

C'est bien que Gamekult se rachète une conduite. On les a connus moins militants sur le tripotage non consenti, par exemple dans le test vidéo d'un jeu (une sorte de beat 'em up japonais, j'ai oublié le titre) dans lequel le protagoniste devait obtenir des bonus en touchant des écolières plus ou moins partantes.

----------


## Baalim

Je vois de quoi tu parles. Sans chercher à défendre GK, il y avait quand même un monde d'écart entre celui dont ils parlaient et ce truc.


AC III remastered offert dans le season's pass d'ACO. Je crois me rappeler que ça avait déjà été annoncé mais un rappel ne peut pas faire de mal.

https://support.ubi.com/en-US/faqs/000036914

----------


## fletch2099

Arf tu m'a fait relancer uplay j'ai cru que c'était dispo!

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> D'ailleurs quelqu'un connait-il un équivalent de Mario Kart sur PC ? Un truc où on peut bien se marrer en écran partagé quoi...


Re-Volt ? https://www.revoltrace.net/fr/downloads.php

Pas certain qu'il soit nativement en split screen mais apparemment ici oui : https://rvgl.re-volt.io/

----------


## Franky Mikey

Re-Volt c'était trop bien.  :Mellow2:

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Bien joué, Valve 
> 
> https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/v...050814493.html


C'est pas certainement le seul jeu de viol sur Steam. Ils sont où les articles sur tous les autres  ::siffle::

----------


## Ruvon

> C'est pas certainement le seul jeu de viol sur Steam. Ils sont où les articles sur tous les autres


Il y a eu le test de Melty's Quest dans CPC  ::siffle::

----------


## Adu

> Ou alors une émulation de N64 / Wii / Switch ...


C'est exactement ce que j'allais dire .... Un émulateur et voilà, t as mario kart 8 en 1080p ... voir 4k

----------


## Gorillaz

Héhé je faisais déjà ça dans les années 2000 pour jouer à MicroMachines V3 en émulant la PS1  :Emo:   :Fouras:

----------


## plotz

> C'est pas certainement le seul jeu de viol sur Steam.


 Mais c'est fou ! Il y a un moyen de signaler ce genre de produits sur Steam et/ou à une autorité ?

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Mais c'est fou ! Il y a un moyen de signaler ce genre de produits sur Steam et/ou à une autorité ?


On peut signaler sur Steam, mais il vaut mieux être nombreux et s'armer de patience. Il me semble que ça avait marché avec Bolsomito (mais aussi à grands renforts d'indignation médiatique). Pour des choses tombant directement sous le coup de la loi comme le cas présent, faudrait sans doute voir la procédure avec une assoc' (mais je n'ai aucune idée des chances que cela puisse aboutir à quoi que ce soit).

----------


## Mastaba

> Non, c'est plutôt qu'Erik Johnson cite en exemple parmi d'autres la politique comme contenu "sensible" difficile à modérer, en tout cas selon des normes qui n’incluraient pas une part de subjectivité.
> 
> Difficile de lui donner tort. C'est plutôt la suite qui est d'un cynisme insupportable. "Ouais, désolé, c'est pas facile... du coup, on s’assoit sur nos valeurs, on renonce à toute politique éditoriale et on se lave totalement les mains du contenu proposé sur Steam. Par contre, on prend toujours votre pognon". Je comprends même pas que cette posture soit tenable en fait. Ah oui, le monopole... 
> 
> C'est bien que Gamekult se rachète une conduite. On les a connus moins militants sur le tripotage non consenti, par exemple dans le test vidéo d'un jeu (une sorte de beat 'em up japonais, j'ai oublié le titre) dans lequel le protagoniste devait obtenir des bonus en touchant des écolières plus ou moins partantes.


C'est à dire qu'il y a un certain nombre de simulateurs de meurtre sur steam qui ne posent de problèmes à personne.  ::siffle:: 
Est-ce que les ennemis que je tue dans le FPS n°156756 consentent à leur mort? Est-ce que c'est en fait de l'euthanasie déguisée?
Est-ce qu'un simulateur de fornication consensuelle serait mieux accepté?

Je pense que l'hypocrisie touche bien plus le tabou du sexe que la notion de consensualité, le viol est juste ce qui permet de justifier son indignation (l'indignation est devenue un sport international).

Pour ce qui est du Japon, ils ont des trucs environ un bon milliard de fois plus choquant mais qui ne dérangent personne simplement parce que  ce n'est pas ventilé en occident au grand jour, j'ai un peu peur des réactions le jour ou des les doujin guro seront découverts.

Pour la politique c'est là aussi une hypocrisie totale, déjà que c'est un sujet interdit ici par exemple, on voudrait faire de steam une plateforme complètement nettoyée de toute trace de politisation? Le putain de politiquement correct qui écrase la liberté d'expression parce que les gens sont trop lâche et trop peureux pour penser être capable d'avoir un pauvre débat ou de voir des idées différentes des leurs. Ce genre de trucs crée des bulles de filtrage et engendrent finalement le populisme.

Syrian Warfare est extrêmement engagé, et montre une version vraiment très très contestable d'un conflit en cours mais est-ce qu'il faudrait l'interdire au seul motif qu'il ne va pas dans le "bon" sens de la politisation à savoir le versant pro-américain? Des CoD de leur côté ne sont même pas considérés comme politisés tellement le monde vidéoludique est infusé de la propagande ricaine.

A peu près n'importe quel jeu pourrait être accusé de faire de la politique.


La situation de monopole de steam leur donne au contraire la responsabilité d'avoir une politique éditoriale très laxiste.
L'inverse serait infiniment plus choquant: si steam et son monopole décidait de ce qui était bien et mal, de ce que ses clients avaient le droit de voir, jouer et penser.

Enfin on pourrait arguer que le viol, c'est mal m'voyez (comme le meurtre -à peu près 90% des jeux steam- , la torture -GTA5-, le vol -Thief- ou n'importe quel crime ou délit), sauf que le jeu vidéo est comment dire, différent de la réalité?
Est-ce qu'on interdirait un bouquin ou un film qui parle de viol, meurtre, torture, ou d'un quelconque crime? On ne l'imaginerait tout simplement pas. Le jeu vidéo inclue une notion d'interactivité qui augmente l'aspect dérangeant, mais à moins de donner des droits aux personnages virtuels ca va être difficile d'interdire tout comportement déviant virtuel sans devenir très hypocrite. 
On revient presque à l'époque puritaine où les JV étaient décris comme une forme de satanisme dans des médias lassés de taper sur les jeu de rôle.

----------


## Orkestra

> Est-ce qu'on interdirait un bouquin ou un film qui parle de viol, meurtre, torture, ou d'un quelconque crime? On ne l'imaginerait tout simplement pas. Le jeu vidéo inclue une notion d'interactivité qui augmente l'aspect dérangeant, mais à moins de donner des droits aux personnages virtuels ca va être difficile d'interdire tout comportement déviant virtuel sans devenir très hypocrite.


Je ne sais pas de quel jeu on parle (vu le sujet, pas franchement envie de faire la recherche), donc je parle en ma qualité d'Expert CPC, mais je me permets d'intervenir pour préciser qu'on n'interdirait pas un bouquin ou un film qui parle de viol, meurtre, torture ou d'un quelconque crime.

Un bouquin ou un film qui en ferait l'apologie, c'est une autre histoire. Et la liberté d'expression ce n'est pas pouvoir tout dire/écrire/montrer sans filtre.

----------


## Mastaba

La simple interactivité d'un jeu permet de l'accuser d'apologie du crime X. Les Sims par sa simple liberté d'action permet de faire plein de trucs cruels.
GTA5 ne permet même pas de passer outre la scène de torture, il en fait donc de fait l'apologie.

Ensuite tuer des gens dans un FPS ce n'est pas vraiment comparable à tuer des gens dans la rue IRL. Pourtant le but explicite du FPS est bien de tuer.
Faire l'apologie de tel ou tel crime dans un JV, c'est quoi? Récompenser le joueur en l'incitant à le commettre virtuellement?
Concrètement si on va par là le jeu Defcon incite à l'anéantissement de la race humaine dans une guerre thermonucléaire globale.
N'importe quel jeu de guerre incite au crime de guerre (cf le mec qui voulait que les FPS guerriers respectent la convention de Genève).

----------


## Franky Mikey

::rolleyes::  N'importe quoi. C'est pas pour le plaisir de s'indigner, non. C'est avant tout parce que dans notre culture et notre société certaines choses sont beaucoup plus choquantes que d'autres. Tu n'as qu'à allumer la télé pour voir de la fusillade et du meurtre à la chaîne. Peux-tu en dire autant du viol ? Tu remarqueras aussi que même si la violence c'est mal, la plupart des jeux vidéo lui donnent un alibi moralement acceptable : buter des démons, des zombies, des terroristes, un contexte de conflit armé etc.. Les jeux se complaisant dans une violence réaliste et immorale au contraire (par exemple Hatred) sont autrement plus dérangeants, et au demeurant assez mauvais.

Il serait aussi sain de distinguer un jeu de viol d'un jeu sur le viol. Oui, les oeuvres de l'esprit et les produits culturels, par extension les jeux vidéo, peuvent en parler. Pas en faire l'apologie. Pour faire une analogie avec la politique puisque ça a l'air de te tenir à coeur, c'est la différence entre un jeu type Papers Please qui propose une réflexion sur le pouvoir totalitaire, et un jeu style Bolsomito qui te fait massacrer joyeusement du militant socialiste et des homosexuels pour le plaisir de troller du vilain SJW. M'enfin.

----------


## Mastaba

Pour les films, on pourrait arguer que tout le genre du film de braquage type 11Eleven fait l'apologie du vol.
Le film Heat est même cité comme inspiration dans plusieurs affaire de braquage et fusillades.
Le sous-genre du viol est un classique du film porno, et encore plus au Japon où c'est presque dur de trouver du consensuel.

----------


## Baalim

> J'ai écrit un gros pavé avec plein de mots dedans


Si l’appréciation reste éminemment subjective et particulièrement complexe à mettre en place eu égard à l’espace de vente mondialisé que représente Steam, il me semble particulièrement délicat de défendre de quelque manière que ce soit un jeu qui fait l’apologie du sexe non consenti et imposé sous la menace de violences physiques pouvant aller jusqu’à l’homicide.

En ce qui me concerne, c’est très clairement cette absence de consentement et cette menace de coercition qui rendent le jeu totalement impropre à la vente est susceptible de poursuites pénales. 

On notera par ailleurs que le joueur n’est ici ni la victime de la coercition ni son témoin mais bien son propagateur, ce qui n’arrange rien au tableau délicieux offert par ce truc.

De mon point de vue, les titres proposant des scènes de sexe consenti ne devraient pas subir le même type de censure. Je constate par ailleurs qu’il existe des jeux sur steam dans lesquels se trouvent des descriptions et/ou illustrations de relations sexuelles consenties moyennant espèces sonnantes et trébuchantes sans que personne ne s’en offusque  ::siffle::

----------


## Mastaba

Papers please est l'exemple du jeu politiquement correct, parce qu'il montre ce que les gens veulent bien accepter de voir. Bien sûr que c'est politique, mais c'est bien plus simple de montrer la politique acceptable, c'est le politiquement correct.

Pourquoi considérer que le meurtre est ok mais le viol non? La logique voudrait qu'on s'indigne des deux. Sauf si l'indignation est simplement indexée sur la rareté.

L'alibi moralement acceptable mouarf, en fait l'excuse de tuer des terroristes (c'est des maichants donc on a le droit de les tuer, ca marche aussi pour le viol?) est sans doute encore plus dérangeante, parce qu'on se donne la peine de justifier le meurtre.
Les démons et zombis, ben tiens les zombis est justement le thème du jeu décrié.

Le fait qu'un jeu soit dérangeant et/ou mauvais est très différent d'un jeu que l'on veut interdire, si on devait interdire tous les mauvais jeux...

----------


## Baalim

> C'est pas certainement le seul jeu de viol sur Steam. Ils sont où les articles sur tous les autres


Il me semble clair que le jeu est utilisé ici comme exemple. Je ne suis pas certain qu'il soit réellement opportun de faire un article, et donc autant de publicité, pour chacun des immondices qui se déversent chaque semaine sur steam.

----------


## Stelarc

> C'est bien que Gamekult se rachète une conduite. On les a connus moins militants


Dire que le viol c'est mal c'est être militant ? ::rolleyes::

----------


## Baalim

> Je ne sais pas de quel jeu on parle (vu le sujet, pas franchement envie de faire la recherche), donc je parle en ma qualité d'Expert CPC, mais je me permets d'intervenir pour préciser qu'on n'interdirait pas un bouquin ou un film qui parle de viol, meurtre, torture ou d'un quelconque crime.
> 
> Un bouquin ou un film qui en ferait l'apologie, c'est une autre histoire. Et la liberté d'expression ce n'est pas pouvoir tout dire/écrire/montrer sans filtre.


Un excellent exemple serait le film irréversible. Parler du viol à travers l'histoire de Monica Bellucci, victime, a suscité un léger tollé en raison de sa représentation très graphique des faits mais je doute fortement que le même film vu par les yeux du violeur ait pu être diffusé.

Soit dit en passant, ça me rappelle les controverses qui avaient entouré la sortie du film Baise Moi tiré du bouquin de Virginie Despentes.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Papers please est l'exemple du jeu politiquement correct, parce qu'il montre ce que les gens veulent bien accepter de voir. Bien sûr que c'est politique, mais c'est bien plus simple de montrer la politique acceptable, c'est le politiquement correct.
> 
> Pourquoi considérer que le meurtre est ok mais le viol non? La logique voudrait qu'on s'indigne des deux. Sauf si l'indignation est simplement indexée sur la rareté.
> 
> L'alibi moralement acceptable mouarf, en fait l'excuse de tuer des terroristes (c'est des maichants donc on a le droit de les tuer, ca marche aussi pour le viol?) est sans doute encore plus dérangeante, parce qu'on se donne la peine de justifier le meurtre.
> Les démons et zombis, ben tiens les zombis est justement le thème du jeu décrié.
> 
> Le fait qu'un jeu soit dérangeant et/ou mauvais est très différent d'un jeu que l'on veut interdire, si on devait interdire tous les mauvais jeux...


Globalement, Je suis assez d'accord avec toi mais il faut bien reconnaître que ça reviendrait à supprimer 30 à 40 % des films d'action et 80 % De la production de vidéos  ::ninja::  (estimation faite au doigt mouillé selon un sondage réalisé auprès de moi-même).

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Je constate par ailleurs qu’il existe des jeux sur steam dans lesquels se trouvent des descriptions et/ou illustrations de relations sexuelles consenties moyennant espèces sonnantes et trébuchantes sans que personne ne s’en offusque


C'est que ce n'est pas encore (totalement) illégal.  ::trollface:: 

Me concernant, The Witcher 3 aurait pu s'en passer. Par contre, l'avantage c'est que pour le coup, c'est complètement optionnel et anecdotique.

----------


## Mastaba

> Un excellent exemple serait le film irréversible. Parler du viol à travers l'histoire de Monica Bellucci, victime, a suscité un léger tollé en raison de sa représentation très graphique des faits mais je doute fortement que le même film vu par les yeux du violeur ait pu être diffusé.


Tiens, voir (mais aussi ressentir) des actes par le corps du bourreau c'était un peu le propos de _Strange Days_, excellent film cyberpunk qui a pas marché.

----------


## Stelarc

> Soit dit en passant, ça me rappelle les controverses qui avaient entouré la sortie du film Baise Moi tiré du bouquin de Virginie Despentes.


C'est surtout parce que les coïts étaient réels et que c'est devenu un film classé X alors qu'il ne l'était pas au départ.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Papers please est l'exemple du jeu politiquement correct, parce qu'il montre ce que les gens veulent bien accepter de voir. Bien sûr que c'est politique, mais c'est bien plus simple de montrer la politique acceptable, c'est le politiquement correct.
> 
> Pourquoi considérer que le meurtre est ok mais le viol non? La logique voudrait qu'on s'indigne des deux. Sauf si l'indignation est simplement indexée sur la rareté.
> 
> L'alibi moralement acceptable mouarf, en fait l'excuse de tuer des terroristes (c'est des maichants donc on a le droit de les tuer, ca marche aussi pour le viol?) est sans doute encore plus dérangeante, parce qu'on se donne la peine de justifier le meurtre.
> Les démons et zombis, ben tiens les zombis est justement le thème du jeu décrié.
> 
> Le fait qu'un jeu soit dérangeant et/ou mauvais est très différent d'un jeu que l'on veut interdire, si on devait interdire tous les mauvais jeux...


Dans beaucoup de pays civilisés, tu es légitimement fondé à te défendre si ta vie est menacée.

Je ne trouve absolument pas Papers Please "politiquement correct". Ce jeu va au-delà de la dénonciation un peu convenue d'un régime dictatorial pour mettre l'accent sur la manière dont il construit des citoyens qui en deviennent les plus zélés exécutants des basses besognes, en... proposant au joueur de devenir l'un d'entre eux et de faire ses propres choix moraux. Ça interroge très directement sur la responsabilité de tout un chacun dans le schmilblick.

----------


## acdctabs

> C'est surtout parce que les coïts étaient réels et que c'est devenu un film classé X alors qu'il ne l'était pas au départ.


Ben pour l'avoir vu c'est du X et c'est mauvais. Je l'avais regardé à cause de la controverse.
A l'inverse, Irreversible est un très bon film. Forcément, il y a Dupontel dedans !

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Et tuer des terroristes à coup de bifles ça passe ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Flad

> Et tuer des terroristes à coup de bifles ça passe ?


Brazzer est arrivé sur steam ?

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Il me semble clair que le jeu est utilisé ici comme exemple. Je ne suis pas certain qu'il soit réellement opportun de faire un article, et donc autant de publicité, pour chacun des immondices qui se déversent chaque semaine sur steam.


Je voulais juste souligner qu'il est pleine de jeux dégueulasses sur Steam mais malheureusement les gens s'en foutent et il n'y a personne qui essaye d'arrêter la production de ce type de jeu révoltant.




> Et la liberté d'expression ce n'est pas pouvoir tout dire/écrire/montrer sans filtre.


THIS.




> N'importe quoi. C'est pas pour le plaisir de s'indigner, non. C'est avant tout parce que dans notre culture et notre société certaines choses sont beaucoup plus choquantes que d'autres. Tu n'as qu'à allumer la télé pour voir de la fusillade et du meurtre à la chaîne. Peux-tu en dire autant du viol ? Tu remarqueras aussi que même si la violence c'est mal, la plupart des jeux vidéo lui donnent un alibi moralement acceptable : buter des démons, des zombies, des terroristes, un contexte de conflit armé etc.. Les jeux se complaisant dans une violence réaliste et immorale au contraire (par exemple Hatred) sont autrement plus dérangeants, et au demeurant assez mauvais.
> 
> Il serait aussi sain de distinguer un jeu de viol d'un jeu sur le viol. Oui, les oeuvres de l'esprit et les produits culturels, par extension les jeux vidéo, peuvent en parler. Pas en faire l'apologie. Pour faire une analogie avec la politique puisque ça a l'air de te tenir à coeur, c'est la différence entre un jeu type Papers Please qui propose une réflexion sur le pouvoir totalitaire, et un jeu style Bolsomito qui te fait massacrer joyeusement du militant socialiste et des homosexuels pour le plaisir de troller du vilain SJW. M'enfin.


Et THIS.


Il est temps d'arrêter de comparer les jeux sur le viol/harcèlement sexuel aux jeux FPS où tu peux tuer, voler, etc. Ils sont 2 choses complètement différents. L'intention, l'idee sont différentes. 
Dans les FPS, ce qui te plait sont les graphismes, les détails, les animations chouettes, les effets spéciaux, le gameplay. Tu n'aime pas vraiment tuer les gens. C'est tout le reste qui t'amuse, qui rend le jeu plaisant.

Dans les jeux où tu peux violer des filles, regarder sous les jupes des mineures, violer un *enfant* (oui, çe jeu existe), il est clair que le but est tout autre chose. Je doute sérieusement que dans ces jeux le gens regardent les graphismes ou écoutent la musique. C'est les boobs, le sexe, les femmes. Dans ce type de jeu, ce qui le rend _intéressant_ n'est pas tout le contour, l'accompagnement, mais c'est exactement les choses que tu peux faire.
Et si dans un société où les femmes sont violées dans le monde entier tous les jours tu ne trouves pas qu'il y a quelque chose de macabre dans l'existence de ce type de jeu et des joueurs qui s'amusent à y jouer, le problème c'est toi.

----------


## plotz

> Pourquoi considérer que le meurtre est ok mais le viol non?


Mais tout simplement parce que le méchant que tu flingues a CHOISI de prendre un flingue et d'essayer de te buter ! C'est lui ou toi et il a perdu. Dans le viol tu n'as aucune excuse ou alibi à la con pour te justifier.

Là où je vous rejoins c'est quand j'ai réalisé il y a quelques années que je ne jouait pas à des FPS mais à des simulateurs de meurtres. Et lorsqu'il y a des débats sur la violence dans les jeux video (ou dans les films) on entend systématiquement l'argument du réalisme : "bah oui mais la violence c'est comme ça ma brave dame". Sauf qu'après apparaissent des jeux où l'hémoglobine coule à flots pour des raisons cette fois esthétique (le récent "Assassin's Creed Chronicles : China" par exemple) où d'autres jeux de plateforme au look 16 bits avec des carrés qui explosent dans le sang lorsqu'ils tombent là où il ne faut pas. Je ne crois pas à la violence graphique nécessaire (le dernier film à m'avoir vraiment choqué est "Bird Box" où on ne voit... rien !). Avouons-le : le jeu video nous permet de céder de temps à temps à notre fascination pour le mal (notre ambigüité Eros/Thanatos pour faire le philosophe  :Indeed: ) mais aussi, heureusement, à tout les trucs cool qu'on ne pourra pas faire, comme passer des heures à guider son fauteuil d'astronaute en apesanteur pour essayer de choper cette putain de bouteille d'oxygène qu'arrête pas de se barrer  ::unsure::  (Adr1ft pour les curieux).

----------


## Stelarc

> Ben pour l'avoir vu c'est du X et c'est mauvais. Je l'avais regardé à cause de la controverse.


J'ai vu des extraits. ::trollface::

----------


## FB74

C'est le topic des bons plans ou des polémiques ?  :tired: 







 ::trollface::

----------


## Jokletox

> Il est temps d'arrêter de comparer les jeux sur le viol/harcèlement sexuel aux jeux FPS où tu peux tuer, voler, etc. Ils sont 2 choses complètement différents. L'intention, l'idee sont différentes. 
> Dans les FPS, ce qui te plait sont les graphismes, les détails, les animations chouettes, les effets spéciaux, le gameplay. Tu n'aime pas vraiment tuer les gens. C'est tout le reste qui t'amuse, qui rend le jeu plaisant.


Pour moi l'intérêt d'un FPS c'est d'avoir des armes et de s'en servir pour tuer des gens, c'est le but premier dans ce genre de jeu. Ou des animaux dans le cas de the Hunter ^^


En tout cas je trouve ça totalement hypocrite de sortir un "c'est illégal" pour certains acte et pas d'autre. Si on interdit ce jeu car on y fait des choses illégales, faut interdire aussi tous les autres, je comprends pas pourquoi il faudrait faire des exceptions. Et de façon général violer des pixels, les tuer, les génocider, les tortuer, les écraser, les droguer, etc... c'est du pareil au même pour moi : du jeux vidéo  ::):

----------


## Tenebris

> C'est le topic des bons plans ou des polémiques ?


Ça a l'air d'être celui des bons plans Q (ou des mauvais plutôt) pour le moment  ::ninja::

----------


## La Chouette

> Pour moi l'intérêt d'un FPS c'est d'avoir des armes et de s'en servir pour tuer des gens, c'est le but premier dans ce genre de jeu. Ou des animaux dans le cas de the Hunter ^^


Donc si on te met juste un clampin immobile sans arme devant toi qui respawn dès que tu le tues, ça couvre tous l'intérêt que les FPS ont pour toi ? L'intérêt du FPS, c'est que les ennemis se défendent et qu'il te faut des réflexes et savoir viser rapidement, te mettre à couvert, etc. pour réussir. Quand tu joues à CS:GO, tu ne le fais pas pour tuer des gens, mais pour te mesurer à d'autres joueurs. On pourrait remplacer les modèles par des robots que ça ne changerait rien au fun du jeu. Idem pour les The Hunter : la traque, la furtivité, le sens du vent, savoir à quelle distance tu peux t'approcher et où viser pour obtenir le kill le plus propre possible. Tu remplaces ton cerf par un des robots d'Horizon Zero Dawn, tant qu'il agit de la même façon, ça ne change rien.
Là, on est face à un visual novel dont à peu près tous les choix présents dans les screenshots mènent à un viol. Et si tu remplaces les modèles des femmes par des robots moches, tu retires tout l'intérêt du jeu pour ses acheteurs.

Quand tu achètes un COD, ce n'est pas le meurtre qui t'intéresse, mais le jeu autour, le meurtre n'en est qu'une conséquence liée au scénario du solo et au contexte historique des lieux et époques de ces jeux. Quand tu achètes Rape Day, c'est le viol qui t'intéresse, pas l'histoire complètement absente des screenshots ou les nombreuses fautes d'orthographe qui, elles, sont présentes dans ces screenshots.

----------


## Jokletox

Sauf que dézinguer un robot ça n'a pas la même saveur, c'est moins intéressant qu'un être humain ou animal. Ça reste une boite en métal sans émotion, ni famille, ni l'innocence de la mère de Bambi quand tu l'abats froidement ^^ 

Mais même si je suis pas d'accord avec ton point de vue, il est intéresant  ::):

----------


## La Chouette

> Sauf que dézinguer un robot ça n'a pas la même saveur, c'est moins intéressant qu'un être humain ou animal. Ça reste une boite en métal sans émotion, ni famille, ni l'innocence de la mère de Bambi quand tu l'abats froidement ^^


Sauf que tu me dis juste avant "Et de façon général violer des pixels, les tuer, les génocider, les tortuer, les écraser, les droguer, etc... c'est du pareil au même pour moi : du jeux vidéo". Des pixels, ça n'a ni émotions, ni famille, l'innocence à la rigueur, dans le sens qu'ils ne sont coupables de rien. Si l'action que tu commets sur ces pixels n'a aucune importance justement parce que ce sont des pixels, l'apparence qu'ils prennent ne devrait pas avoir d'importance non plus. A partir du moment où tu leur attaches des émotions et une famille, tu passes de soldats entraînés que tu combats dans une lutte où c'est "tuer ou être tué" à des femmes sans défense que tu violes à la chaîne sans raison autre que parce que tu peux le faire.

Sinon, -75% sur Stellaris chez Fanatical, pour en revenir aux bons plans, quand même.

----------


## Baalim

Vu que vous êtes tous des brutaux, sans foi ni loi (et des flooders  ::ninja::  ), UBi a pensé à vous avec un pack qui va vous permettre de dessouder la moitié de l'humanité (sans pouvoir désacraliser les cadavres, cela dit) du paléolithique à nos jours  :Cigare: 

Tous les Farcry (sauf le 5, faut pas déconner) pour 35 € (hors coupon 20 %) :
https://store.ubi.com/fr/far-cry----...b398b4567.html


Histoire d'achever les survivants (et vos yeux), Left alive est à 43 € (code VITAFR ou l'autre que j'ai oublié) en préco chez PLay asia:
https://www.play-asia.com/left-alive/13/70cknd

Dirt rally 2.0 déjà sous la barre des 30 €
https://www.play-asia.com/dirt-rally-20/13/70ckb5

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> si tu remplaces les modèles des femmes par des robots moches.


 ::o:   :Perfect:   :Bave: 

 ::ninja:: 

#smileypost

Désolé j'ai cherché mais j'ai pas de bon plan à ajouter pour revenir dans le sujet  ::cry::

----------


## Jokletox

> Sauf que tu me dis juste avant "Et de façon général violer des pixels, les tuer, les génocider, les tortuer, les écraser, les droguer, etc... c'est du pareil au même pour moi : du jeux vidéo". Des pixels, ça n'a ni émotions, ni famille, l'innocence à la rigueur, dans le sens qu'ils ne sont coupables de rien. Si l'action que tu commets sur ces pixels n'a aucune importance justement parce que ce sont des pixels, l'apparence qu'ils prennent ne devrait pas avoir d'importance non plus. A partir du moment où tu leur attaches des émotions et une famille, tu passes de soldats entraînés que tu combats dans une lutte où c'est "tuer ou être tué" à des femmes sans défense que tu violes à la chaîne sans raison autre que parce que tu peux le faire.


Il y a une légère subtilité en fait, quand je parle de pixel c'est pour souligner de le fait que ça n'est que du virtuel, c'est "Pour de faux" comme disent les gamins ^^ Viol, mettre, torture gratuite sur des innocent, ça reste du JV. 

Par contre il est vrai que je suis moins impacté émotionnellement si on explose des robots plutôt que des têtes ^^ Je dis pas que c'est cohérent !

Pas de bons plans non plus, désolé !

----------


## plotz

> Viol, mettre, torture gratuite sur des innocent, ça reste du JV.


 Ne trouves-tu pas "jouer" à violer un peu curieux ?

----------


## Jokletox

Pas plus ni moins que le reste. Mais je conçois que ça depende des gens, des personnes comme ma mère a tjs trouvé que "jouer" à tuer été  un peu curieux. J'imagine que tout le monde à sa limite acceptable. Par contre je maintiens que si on veut interdir un jeu sous prétexte que c'est pas bien faut le faire pour tous (Et pour tous les supports : films, romans,etc...).

----------


## Flad

> Pas plus ni moins que le reste. Mais je conçois que ça depende des gens, des personnes comme ma mère a tjs trouvé que "jouer" à tuer été  un peu curieux. J'imagine que tout le monde à sa limite acceptable. Par contre je maintiens que si on veut interdir un jeu sous prétexte que c'est pas bien faut le faire pour tous (Et pour tous les supports : films, romans,etc...).


T'es beaucoup moins acteur devant un film/livre que devant un JV.

----------


## rduburo

> Sinon, -75% sur Stellaris chez Fanatical, pour en revenir aux bons plans, quand même.


Il restait que 3x22 minutes  :Cell:

----------


## scie_sauteuse

C'est le topic des bons plans, pas celui des débats sur le contenu acceptable dans les jeux.

----------


## DreadMetis

> Il y a une légère subtilité en fait, quand je parle de pixel c'est pour souligner de le fait que ça n'est que du virtuel, c'est "Pour de faux" comme disent les gamins ^^ Viol, mettre, torture gratuite sur des innocent, ça reste du JV. 
> 
> Par contre il est vrai que je suis moins impacté émotionnellement si on explose des robots plutôt que des têtes ^^ Je dis pas que c'est cohérent !
> 
> Pas de bons plans non plus, désolé !


Alors je cite Jokletox mais c'est pour me raccrocher à la discussion vu que ce que je vais tenter de dire touche plusieurs personnes !

Essayons de reprendre au début... Imaginons, je mets des images bien dégueulasses dans le cahier de ta fille (si tu n'as pas d'enfant tu imagines comme écrit au début), ce ne sont que des bouts de graphites, ou des pixels si tu préfères. Pourtant je suis sûr que tu viendrais m'en dire deux mots. Et bizarrement (selon tes arguments) tu auras carrément raison. Selon les arguments de la société dans laquelle tu vis, car morale, respect, citoyenneté etc tu peux mettre le mot que tu veux : on est tous attachés à un code, l'aspect virtuel ne retire rien au sens ! 
D'ailleurs dans ce genre de discours, ceux qui parlent de leur liberté bafouée (par l'ordre public, la morale, la loi etc encore une fois appelle ça comme tu veux) c'est souvent pour protéger leur absence de responsabilités (et donc leur plausible culpabilité)... En très grande majorité les gens ont un sens des valeurs. Le respectent-ils, ça c'est une autre question  ::P: 

On peut être sûr que les connards de Steam ne violent pas la loi (sic) sans en avoir conscience. La justification à la fin de leur déclaration est preuve si nécessaire.

Petit édit pour rajouter mon avis quand même : le monde du JV s'est (et nous a) progressivement habitué à des trucs qui choqueraient en un autre temps/ endroit, clairement certains gameplays se basent sur des actions limites (voire au delà des limites) même selon leurs propres standards sociétaux/ moraux etc (encore une fois le terme peut changer), et donc chaque petit pas en avant dans le plus crade (relativement bien sûr) est toléré avec moins de vagues... Combien d'entre nous ont signé les TOS de Valve et savent les saletés qu'elles contiennent, ou donnent leurs fesses (ou vie privée c'est la même chose) à FB ou autre !...

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Je recommande. La première version était très intéressante et plutôt plaisante à lire.
> 
> Pour ceux qui seraient passés à côté, il y a un bundle de comics dérivés de jeux vidéo (AC, Dark souls etc.)
> https://www.humblebundle.com/books/g...n=tile_index_5


Ca m'intéresse !   ::o: 
Pour ceux qui en ont lu, c'est quand même de qualité ou juste du merchandising facile sans intérêt ?

----------


## Baalim

*Dragonquest XI* à 22.14€ avec le code FD2019 !

https://www.greenmangaming.com/games...quest-xi-pc/de

Étrangement, d'autres le voient à 24.6€...

----------


## CyclopKiLouch

La mort dans le jeu vidéo est souvent, si c'est pour pas dire tous le temps, justifié par la logique "tuer ou être tué" (les jeux où faut tuer gratuitement sont pas si fréquent)... "Violer ou être violé" ça marche beaucoup moins bien d'un coup.

----------


## trex

Je propose que pour le prochain Make Something Horrible CPC, on fasse un jeu sur le viol des dauphins avec Elen Replay ...  ::ninja::   ::ninja::   ::ninja:: 



Spoiler Alert! 



https://youtu.be/q6jDIsykERg?t=5544

----------


## Ruvon

Angels Fall First à 8,84€ environ sur Chrono.gg

On n'y viole que les lois de la physique.

----------


## odji

battlefront 2 est a moins de 6 balles sur origin: https://www.origin.com/fra/fr-fr/sto...2/interstitial

----------


## plotz

> battlefront 2 est a moins de 6 balles sur origin: https://www.origin.com/fra/fr-fr/sto...2/interstitial


Les avis étaient dramatiques avant l'arrêt des microtransactions. Est-ce qu'il vaut le coup maintenant ?

----------


## FB74

*Indie Bundle 20:*
https://www.humblebundle.com/games/h...ndie-bundle-20

----------


## Herr Peter

> battlefront 2 est a moins de 6 balles sur origin: https://www.origin.com/fra/fr-fr/sto...2/interstitial


N'est-ce pas le fameux jeu où les loutres boxent ?

----------


## odji

edit: le chat est de retour  :;):

----------


## FB74

> boum:
> https://www.humblebundle.com/games/h...ndie-bundle-20


T'es grillé mon gars.  :Tap:

----------


## Ruvon

> *Indie Bundle 20:*
> https://www.humblebundle.com/games/h...ndie-bundle-20


Pas mal de redite mais je vais peut-être me laisser tenter par le deuxième palier pour Tooth and Tail et Getting Over It.

----------


## acdctabs

> Pas mal de redite mais je vais peut-être me laisser tenter par le deuxième palier pour Tooth and Tail et Getting Over It.


On sait très bien que c'est Dream Daddy qui t'intéresse, pas la peine de raconter autre chose.

----------


## bbd

> Pas mal de redite mais je vais peut-être me laisser tenter par le deuxième palier pour Tooth and Tail et Getting Over It.


Pareil et il y a aussi The First Tree qui m'intrigue et Tangledeep que je zieutais. Bon bundle tout de même !

----------


## JonJon

Je viens d'acheter le bundle.
First tree et tangledeep ne m'interesse pas.
Et si quelqu'un veut getting over it et le jeu avec les papa bizarres, c'est pareil, je donne  ::): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> D'ailleurs quelqu'un connait-il un équivalent de Mario Kart sur PC ? Un truc où on peut bien se marrer en écran partagé quoi...


Tu peux aller voir du côté de Nippon Marathon  ::): 

https://store.steampowered.com/app/7...ppon_Marathon/

----------


## Evilblacksheep

2/3 du tiers 1 etaient dans ma wishlist, donc c'est vendu. Je recommande Dream Daddy et Among the Sleep egalement.

----------


## Tenebris

X4 à 37 brousoufs sur Steam. Avec l'arrivée du patch 2.0, ça pourrait valoir le coup !

----------


## aggelon

> Je viens d'acheter le bundle.
> First tree et tangledeep ne m'interesse pas.
> Et si quelqu'un veut getting over it et le jeu avec les papa bizarres, c'est pareil, je donne 
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Tu peux aller voir du côté de Nippon Marathon 
> ...


Tangledeep  ::love:: 
Tu dis "c'est pareil": ça veut dire que tu donnes ???  ::unsure:: 

Tu veux quoi en échange ?

----------


## Jughurta

Sympa ce bundle, en plus tout est DRM-free et Steam-Keys.  :;):

----------


## JonJon

> Tangledeep 
> Tu dis "c'est pareil": ça veut dire que tu donnes ??? 
> 
> Tu veux quoi en échange ?


Oui je donne
J'aurais dû écrire ce post sur la section dédiée, j'ai l'impression de flood celui des bons plans.

Heureusement qu'il y a eu 2 pages de discussions passionnées sur le viol juste avant, ça légitimise mon flood :D

----------


## aggelon

> Oui je donne
> J'aurais dû écrire ce post sur la section dédiée, j'ai l'impression de flood celui des bons plans.
> 
> Heureusement qu'il y a eu 2 pages de discussions passionnées sur le viol juste avant, ça légitimise mon flood :D


Alors je suis preneur avec grand plaisir !  ::): 
Si tu veux un truc en échange, n'hésite surtout pas !!!  :;): 


EDIT: merci JonJon pour Tangledeep  ::lol::   :;):

----------


## barbarian_bros

> Sympa ce bundle, en plus tout est DRM-free et Steam-Keys.


Ca c'est normal, c'est la règle de base des 'Humble* INDIE* Bundle' : il faut que ce soit des jeux indés, dispo en DRM-Free ET sur les 3 OS (Windows, Linux, OS X).
Il y a même déjà eu des jeux dont les versions Mac/Linux ou DRM-Free n'ont existé que pour qu'ils puissent apparaitre dans un HIB.
Par contre ils sont pas fous, ils fournissent les clés steam sinon il y a des risques d'appel au boycott par les intégristes du "si c'est pas sur Steam j'achète pas".

-Bonne nouvelle : ils ont recommencé à mettre des OST dans les bundles (ça devenait de plus en plus rare ces dernières années).
-Question : c'est fini l'ajout de jeux en 2eme semaine dans le palier 'beat the average' ?

----------


## Baalim

> -Bonne nouvelle : ils ont recommencé à mettre des OST dans les bundles (ça devenait de plus en plus rare ces dernières années).
> -Question : c'est fini l'ajout de jeux en 2eme semaine dans le palier 'beat the average' ?


De mémoire, ça fait un bail qu'on n'a plus vu d'ajout en deuxième semaine.

----------


## Maalak

Bordel, TangleDeep alors que je me tâtais depuis longtemps pour le prendre. Instabuy.  :Bave:

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Bordel, TangleDeep alors que je me tâtais depuis longtemps pour le prendre. Instabuy.


Surtout en 1er palier, je vais prendre aussi, même s'il faudrait qu'on m'assure qu'il y a une vie après la mort, je ne peux pas jouer à tout (et qu'on ait la fibre aussi).

----------


## barbarian_bros

> De mémoire, ça fait un bail qu'on n'a plus vu d'ajout en deuxième semaine.


Alors en fait c'est surtout que ça fait un bail qu'on n'avait plus vu de *Humble INDIE Bundle*, le HIB 19 c'était en avril 2018 et il y avait bien 3 jeux ajoutés en 2eme semaine au 2eme palier.

Mars 2019 : HIB 20
Avril 2018 : HIB 19
Mai 2017 : HIB 18
Aout 2016 : HIB 17
Février 2016 : HIB 16
Octobre 2015 : HIB 15
Mars 2015 : HIB 14
Novembre 2014 : HIB 13
Septembre 2014 : HIB 12
Février 2014 : HIB 11
Janvier 2014 : HIB 10
Septembre 2013 : HIB 9
Mai 2013 : HIB 8
Décembre 2012 : HIB 7
Septembre 2012 : HIB 6
Mai 2012 : HIB 5
Décembre 2011 : HIB 4
Juillet 2011 : HIB 3
Décembre 2010 : HIB 2
Mai 2010 : HIB 1

Lors des éditions 2 à 5, les jeux débloqués en 2eme semaine étaient ceux de l'édition précédente.

----------


## Epikoienkore

*NEO Scavenger*, survival bien velu et profond, est à 3.12 roros sur Steam !

----------


## Baalim

Petit bundle platform avec super  cloudbuilt à 2.15€
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games/platform-pack-pc/

Et un autre, à 4€ avec

Innerspace
War Tech Fighters
ADR1FT
Stable Orbit
Frozen Synapse

https://www.greenmangaming.com/games/sci-fi-pack-pc/

Moins courant, un jeu qui devient gratuit pour linux :
https://puppygames001.itch.io/basing...free-for-linux

Darksiders 3 à 30.5€
https://www.indiegala.com/darksiders...ck-on-discount

Need for speed payback à 5€
https://www.origin.com/fra/fr-fr/sto...-speed-payback

D'autres promotions chez origin.
https://www.origin.com/fra/fr-fr/sto.../publishersale

----------


## bichoco

> Je voulais juste souligner qu'il est pleine de jeux dégueulasses sur Steam mais malheureusement les gens s'en foutent et il n'y a personne qui essaye d'arrêter la production de ce type de jeu révoltant.
> 
> 
> THIS.
> 
> 
> 
> Et THIS.
> 
> ...


C'est pas pour relancer le débat (quoi que  ::trollface::  ) mais penser que les gens jouent aux fps et jeux de tirs en général que pour leurs graphismes ou gameplay est naif. GTA est un énorme carton justement parcequ'on peut tuer des civils... surtout les 1er avec leurs graphismes hideux. Et plein d'autres jeux sont dans le même cas, une partie de l'intérêt de ces jeux c'est leur violence et le fait de pouvoir tuer.

----------


## Adu

Mais je jouais à Carmageddon pour ses graphismes !!!!

----------


## Baalim

> Mais je jouais à Carmageddon pour ses graphismes !!!!


Et moi je jouais à smash tv pour gagner des grille-pains  :Cigare:

----------


## Ruvon

Je jouais à The Witcher pour les scènes de c... combat bien sûr ! Ah non, c'est pas crédible, mince.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Je croyais que la modération nous avait explicitement retiré son consentement.  ::siffle:: 

Petite promo sur les Tropico : https://store.steampowered.com/sale/tropico/

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> C'est pas pour relancer le débat (quoi que  ) mais penser que les gens jouent aux fps et jeux de tirs en général que pour leurs graphismes ou gameplay est naif. GTA est un énorme carton justement parcequ'on peut tuer des civils... surtout les 1er avec leurs graphismes hideux. Et plein d'autres jeux sont dans le même cas, une partie de l'intérêt de ces jeux c'est leur violence et le fait de pouvoir tuer.


_"C'est pas pour relancer le débat mais"_ La Chouette avait expliqué ça parfaitement :



> L'intérêt du FPS, c'est que les ennemis se défendent et qu'il te faut des réflexes et savoir viser rapidement, te mettre à couvert, etc. pour réussir. Quand tu joues à CS:GO, tu ne le fais pas pour tuer des gens, mais pour te mesurer à d'autres joueurs. On pourrait remplacer les modèles par des robots que ça ne changerait rien au fun du jeu. Idem pour les The Hunter : la traque, la furtivité, le sens du vent, savoir à quelle distance tu peux t'approcher et où viser pour obtenir le kill le plus propre possible. Tu remplaces ton cerf par un des robots d'Horizon Zero Dawn, tant qu'il agit de la même façon, ça ne change rien.
> Là, on est face à un visual novel dont à peu près tous les choix présents dans les screenshots mènent à un viol. Et si tu remplaces les modèles des femmes par des robots moches, tu retires tout l'intérêt du jeu pour ses acheteurs.
> 
> *Quand tu achètes un COD, ce n'est pas le meurtre qui t'intéresse, mais le jeu autour, le meurtre n'en est qu'une conséquence liée au scénario du solo et au contexte historique des lieux et époques de ces jeux. Quand tu achètes Rape Day, c'est le viol qui t'intéresse*, pas l'histoire complètement absente des screenshots ou les nombreuses fautes d'orthographe qui, elles, sont présentes dans ces screenshots.

----------


## Baalim

> Je croyais que la modération nous avait explicitement retiré son consentement. 
> 
> Petite promo sur les Tropico : https://store.steampowered.com/sale/tropico/


Ah, il y a eu une intervention de la modération ?

----------


## Ruvon

> Ah, il y a eu une intervention de la modération ?


Faut pas mettre les modos en ignore-list.

----------


## Ruvon

> Ah, il y a eu une intervention de la modération ?


Faut pas mettre les modos en ignore-list.

----------


## Baalim

> Faut pas mettre les modos en ignore-list.


Mais si, comme ça, je suis persuadé d'être invulnérable à tout ban  ::wacko:: 


Ah, au fait, 7 € de réduction sur Rakuten pour tout achat de 49 € minimum avec le code CR749.

----------


## Ruvon

> Mais si, comme ça, je suis persuadé d'être invulnérable à tout ban


Attends on va tester : allez, on modobell tous Baalim pour les agressions de nos portemonnaies et la souillure de nos âmes qui furent pures avant de le rencontrer.

----------


## Mastaba

> Dans beaucoup de pays civilisés, tu es légitimement fondé à te défendre si ta vie est menacée.
> 
> Je ne trouve absolument pas Papers Please "politiquement correct". Ce jeu va au-delà de la dénonciation un peu convenue d'un régime dictatorial pour mettre l'accent sur la manière dont il construit des citoyens qui en deviennent les plus zélés exécutants des basses besognes, en... proposant au joueur de devenir l'un d'entre eux et de faire ses propres choix moraux. Ça interroge très directement sur la responsabilité de tout un chacun dans le schmilblick.


La légitime défense est différente selon les pays, la France ce n'est pas le Texas et pourtant bon nombre de films et séries TV (US forcément) utilisent cette idée de se faire justice soi-même. Le héros américain classique qui commet un nombre incalculable de crimes tout au long du film (parce qu'il faut fournir au film son quota de scènes d'action) au nom de sa cause forcément juste et qui est absous à la fin par une pirouette scénaristique parce que c'est le gentil.

Papers Please est politiquement correct parce qu'il dénonce une dictature pour des clients qui vivent en démocratie, il ne dit pas que la dictature c'est bon mangez-en. Bon, c'est pas politiquement correct si on est binaire manichéen over 9000 oui.




> Je voulais juste souligner qu'il est pleine de jeux dégueulasses sur Steam mais malheureusement les gens s'en foutent et il n'y a personne qui essaye d'arrêter la production de ce type de jeu révoltant.
> 
> 
> THIS.
> 
> 
> 
> Et THIS.
> 
> ...


Donc un jeu de viol avec de chouettes graphismes, des animations de qualité en mocap, une jouabilité impeccable et un scénario qui tient la route serait acceptable?
Pour l'intention, les FPS apportent des tas d'excuses (scénario, gameplay) a ce qui reste au final du meurtre de masse, l'argument de l'intention marche partout. A noter les jeux bac à sable qui permettent plein de choses sans forcément les justifier quelque part.
Pour l'enrobage audiovisuel, un FPS où on retire la musique parce que ca empêche d'entendre les bruits de pas et qu'on fout en picmip_5 pour mieux voir les ennemis se concentre sur l'action épurée du meurtre.

Le problème ce n'est pas d'avoir des jeux dégueulasses mais de vouloir les interdire.
Parce qu'interdire des jeux de viol je veux bien moi hein, personne de censé n'approuve le viol. (bon là déjà on a fait l'amalgame réel/virtuel mais passons.)
Mais si on regarde les choses un peu plus largement, la logique voudrait que l'on interdise alors aussi tout JV qui met en scène des comportements délictueux et criminels. Parce que tu n'aimes pas le meurtre n'est-ce pas? Tu n'es pas un serial killer qui apprécie de voir ses victimes se vider de leur sang? Alors interdisons gaiement les FPS.
Pareil pour GTA, Postal, Carmageddon, et tout jeu mettant en scène ou permettant un quelconque comportement socialement répréhensible.
Après tout des gens sont tués partout dans le monde dans des guerres, il est donc bien macabre de s'amuser sur un RTS.
Des gens meurent de faim, il est donc macabre de jouer à Don't Starve. Etc.

C'est comme l'argument tellement classique et usé jusqu'à la corde de la pédophilie et du terrorisme pour justifier un contrôle accru d'internet, une surveillance plus poussée des citoyens, des interdictions arbitraires et une limitation générale de la liberté d'expression. Parce que personne ne va défendre la pédophilie ou le terrorisme, bien entendu.





> Mais tout simplement parce que le méchant que tu flingues a CHOISI de prendre un flingue et d'essayer de te buter ! C'est lui ou toi et il a perdu. Dans le viol tu n'as aucune excuse ou alibi à la con pour te justifier.
> 
> Là où je vous rejoins c'est quand j'ai réalisé il y a quelques années que je ne jouait pas à des FPS mais à des simulateurs de meurtres. Et lorsqu'il y a des débats sur la violence dans les jeux video (ou dans les films) on entend systématiquement l'argument du réalisme : "bah oui mais la violence c'est comme ça ma brave dame". Sauf qu'après apparaissent des jeux où l'hémoglobine coule à flots pour des raisons cette fois esthétique (le récent "Assassin's Creed Chronicles : China" par exemple) où d'autres jeux de plateforme au look 16 bits avec des carrés qui explosent dans le sang lorsqu'ils tombent là où il ne faut pas. Je ne crois pas à la violence graphique nécessaire (le dernier film à m'avoir vraiment choqué est "Bird Box" où on ne voit... rien !). Avouons-le : le jeu video nous permet de céder de temps à temps à notre fascination pour le mal (notre ambigüité Eros/Thanatos pour faire le philosophe ) mais aussi, heureusement, à tout les trucs cool qu'on ne pourra pas faire, comme passer des heures à guider son fauteuil d'astronaute en apesanteur pour essayer de choper cette putain de bouteille d'oxygène qu'arrête pas de se barrer  (Adr1ft pour les curieux).


Les excuses et alibis à la violence vidéoludique, rien de plus facile à produire.
La violence n'est absolument pas nécessaire non, mais ce n'est pas (plus) tabou non plus. 
Par contre la sexualité quand à elle est encore belle et bien tabou, alors quand elle rencontre la violence le résultat est facile à prévoir.




> Donc si on te met juste un clampin immobile sans arme devant toi qui respawn dès que tu le tues, ça couvre tous l'intérêt que les FPS ont pour toi ? L'intérêt du FPS, c'est que les ennemis se défendent et qu'il te faut des réflexes et savoir viser rapidement, te mettre à couvert, etc. pour réussir. Quand tu joues à CS:GO, tu ne le fais pas pour tuer des gens, mais pour te mesurer à d'autres joueurs. On pourrait remplacer les modèles par des robots que ça ne changerait rien au fun du jeu. Idem pour les The Hunter : la traque, la furtivité, le sens du vent, savoir à quelle distance tu peux t'approcher et où viser pour obtenir le kill le plus propre possible. Tu remplaces ton cerf par un des robots d'Horizon Zero Dawn, tant qu'il agit de la même façon, ça ne change rien.
> Là, on est face à un visual novel dont à peu près tous les choix présents dans les screenshots mènent à un viol. Et si tu remplaces les modèles des femmes par des robots moches, tu retires tout l'intérêt du jeu pour ses acheteurs.
> 
> Quand tu achètes un COD, ce n'est pas le meurtre qui t'intéresse, mais le jeu autour, le meurtre n'en est qu'une conséquence liée au scénario du solo et au contexte historique des lieux et époques de ces jeux. Quand tu achètes Rape Day, c'est le viol qui t'intéresse, pas l'histoire complètement absente des screenshots ou les nombreuses fautes d'orthographe qui, elles, sont présentes dans ces screenshots.


Là encore l'argument de la qualité du jeu (scénario, réalisation).
Un jeu de viol parfaitement réalisé avec un scénario passionnant serait donc acceptable, parce que l'enrobage est assez joli?

L'intérêt de CS à l'époque c'était aussi plein d'armes réalistes avec de bonnes sensations de tir. (le son de la kqlqsh ou de l'AWP  :Bave:  )
La même chose avec des flingues nerf et des bruitages (littéralement) en mousse aurait tout de suite perdu pas mal de saveur.

A propos de modèles, Dead or Alive et ses modèles féminin (avec moteur physique dédié pour les boobs) joue aussi sur ce tableau, les animations de Street Fighter modifiées pour le publique occidental montrent aussi la pudibonderie occidental.

A propos de The Hunter c'est comme si les vegans réclamaient son interdiction, et il y a eu des précédents avec la PETA qui s'indigne de la présence d'animaux dans le dernier Tekken.




> Sauf que dézinguer un robot ça n'a pas la même saveur, c'est moins intéressant qu'un être humain ou animal. Ça reste une boite en métal sans émotion, ni famille, ni l'innocence de la mère de Bambi quand tu l'abats froidement ^^ 
> 
> Mais même si je suis pas d'accord avec ton point de vue, il est intéresant


quote Netsabes dans je sais plus quel article de CPC "_dans les FPS il faut que les ennemis saignent et souffrent_".
A voir les JV allemands qui remplacent les humains qui saignent par des robots au "sang" vert.
Bien sûr étrangement ces jeux germains dénués de toute souffrance virtuelle sont moins satisfaisants.  ::ninja::

----------


## Stelarc

Oh putain mais enfile ton gilet jaune et fais pas chier. ::trollface::

----------


## Ruvon

> Oh putain mais enfile ton gilet jaune et fais pas chier.


Il sera plutôt gris le gilet si tu veux mon avis. On risque de le voir dans un remake de l'ultraviolent Massacre à la scie sauteuse.

----------


## Kaede

> Oh putain mais enfile ton gilet jaune et fais pas chier.


 :^_^: 

Vous voulez pas terminer ce débat (sans fin, clairement) sur un autre topic ?

----------


## Mastaba

Oui, merci de renommer le topic en topic sans flood.

----------


## Herr Peter

Je sais pas si c'est un bug, mon capitaine, mais le récent (et bien apprécié des canards) *Fight'n'Rage* est à 4.19€ sur GOG.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

::mellow:: 



> C'est le topic des bons plans, pas celui des débats sur le contenu acceptable dans les jeux.


*Bon ben là je suis à court d'argument, donc on passe à 48h pour ceux qui ne sont pas capables de comprendre une phrase aussi simple.

Maintenant, retour aux bons plans.*

----------


## Baalim

Trop tôt pour annoncer un bon plan sur House Party donc ?  :Sweat: 

https://store.steampowered.com/app/611790/House_Party/



The wall, gratos pour les membres niveau 20 chez alienware arena
https://fr.alienwarearena.com/ucf/sh...m-key-giveaway

*ENcore 1200 clés pour Moss destruction*, toujours chez alienware arena (mais pour les noobs)
https://fr.alienwarearena.com/ucf/sh...key-giveaway-1

https://store.steampowered.com/app/8...s_Destruction/

----------


## Kaede

> Je sais pas si c'est un bug, mon capitaine, mais le récent (et bien apprécié des canards) *Fight'n'Rage* est à 4.19€ sur GOG.


C'est sûrement normal, il est passé dans le monthly de mars.

----------


## Bagnarok

Par contre très peu de promo ce lundi sur steam, surement des soldes jeudi.

----------


## Magnarrok

Je ne sais pas si c'est passé mais Viol effect... Mass Effect: Andromeda - Édition Recrue standard est à 6€ sur le MS store.

Un bon prix, non ?

----------


## Baalim

Des promotions sur le site -bien crado- de square enix

https://store.eu.square-enix-games.c...es/pc-download

----------


## Grogro

Pour les non allergiques à Cdiscount, il y a 10 € de réduction pour 29 € d'achat si on prend leur service Cdiscount à volonté. Le service est gratuit pendant 6 jours (il faut bien penser à résilier, parce qu'après c'est 29 euros).

Il faut mettre le code CKDO au moment du paiement.

Perso, j'ai pris METRO EXODUS à 35 € (45 -10 :X1: )

Voilà, voilà...

----------


## Ruvon

> Trop tôt pour annoncer un bon plan sur House Party donc ? 
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/611790/House_Party/


 :^_^: 

J'avais gagné pour la couleur, j'ai perdu pour l'arme utilisée, c'était bien une tronçonneuse finalement.




> Par contre très peu de promo ce lundi sur steam, surement des soldes jeudi.


J'en ai pas vu moins que d'hab en nombre, par contre en intérêt, oui. Il n'y avait pas un reddit qui indiquait les dates des prochaines soldes Steam ? Parce que les soldes de mars ce serait quoi l'occasion ?

----------


## Flad

Les prochaines c'est pour Pâques non ?

----------


## Ruvon

> Les prochaines c'est pour Pâques non ?


Moui, ça ferait encore un mois et demi sans soldes, c'est pas le genre de Steam  ::ninja::

----------


## Wulfstan

> J'en ai pas vu moins que d'hab en nombre, par contre en intérêt, oui. Il n'y avait pas un reddit qui indiquait les dates des prochaines soldes Steam ? Parce que les soldes de mars ce serait quoi l'occasion ?


Il y a même un site dédié à ça (avec une jolie animation à la fin du countdown  ::ninja:: ), normalement rien avant juin.

----------


## erynnie

Y' a eu le nouvel an chinois y'a 3 semaines, Pâques dans 6 semaines... Le printemps peut-être ? Ah non ça c'est gog. Ou la nouvelle lune ?

----------


## Ruvon

> Il y a même un site dédié à ça (avec une jolie animation à la fin du countdown ), normalement rien avant juin.


Merci !

Après, avec les promos de la semaine, du weekend, de l'apéro et de la fête de la quiche à Berck-Plage, c'est pas comme si on en bouffait pas toute l'année des soldes.

----------


## Magnarrok

> Des promotions sur le site -bien crado- de square enix
> 
> https://store.eu.square-enix-games.c...es/pc-download


W00t! 3 mois seulement et déjà 50% sur JC4 !

----------


## Isokino

> Merci !
> 
> Après, avec les promos de la semaine, du weekend, de l'apéro et de la fête de la quiche à Berck-Plage, c'est pas comme si on en bouffait pas toute l'année des soldes.


C'est vrai qu'on a de la chance de pouvoir assouvir notre passion tout au long de l'année avec les soldes.

----------


## Ruvon

> C'est vrai qu'on a de la chance de pouvoir assouvir notre passion tout au long de l'année avec les soldes.


Je t'avoue que j'ai un faible pour les quiches.

J'ai même Flad en ami Steam.

----------


## Isokino

> Je t'avoue que j'ai un faible pour les quiches.
> 
> J'ai même Flad en ami Steam.


 :^_^: 

Allez, pour pas rendre mon intervention inutile,

Crysis Trilogy(Clé Origin) à 7.32€ (Amazon US)

----------


## Flad

Hey tu devais pas le dire !  ::sad::

----------


## erynnie

Bon plan... ou pas ?  ::ninja:: 
Énième retour de l'offre amazon.com pour Battlefield V à 27€ et des brouettes. Il faut toujours une adresse US pour en profiter.

Notons que le plan CDiscount indiqué par Grogro plus haut met Sekiro à 39,99€ y'a pas mieux en ce moment.

----------


## Baalim

Ahhh, un nouveau hump day bundle avec Distorsion !!
Ça fait un moment que je le voulais, celui-là  ::wub:: 
https://store.steampowered.com/app/772500/Distortions/

https://www.indiegala.com/hump-day-70-new-steam-bundle


Darksiders III à 26,23$
https://www.play-asia.com/darksiders-iii/13/70c67f

----------


## Anonyme210226

> *Indie Bundle 20:*
> https://www.humblebundle.com/games/h...ndie-bundle-20


Parlons-en de ce bundle :
The First Tree = simulateur d'abandon d'animal (avec viol subséquent sans nul doute)
Among the sleep = simulateur de kidnapping d'enfants (avec viol subséquent sans nul doute)
Getting over it = simulateur de déni de viol (avec viol subséquent sans nul doute)
Dream daddy = simulateur de rencontres homosexuel (avec viol subséquent sans nul doute)
Overgrowth = simulateur d'enlargissement de penis (avec viol subséquent sans nul doute)

C'est du propre !  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

Houla, je cours pleurer ta chute imminente sur le topic des p'tits gris  ::ninja::

----------


## pikkpi

Pancho Villa ou Quand t'as trop lu Stieg Larsson

----------


## odji

pour 4euros et quart, pas mal de jeux deja vu mais qui passe bien en survival: https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/survival-bundle

----------


## Baalim

Conséquence manifeste de son flop commercial, just cause 4 rejoint illici le xbox game pass

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/i...050814587.html

----------


## Bibik

> Conséquence manifeste de son flop commercial, just cause 4 rejoint illici le xbox game pass
> 
> https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/i...050814587.html


Prélude à un humblemonthlysation

----------


## schouffy

> pour 4euros et quart, pas mal de jeux deja vu mais qui passe bien en survival: https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/survival-bundle


35mm m'intéresse si quelqu'un prend ce bundle et veut me le revendre quelques euros.

----------


## Wulfstan

> 35mm m'intéresse si quelqu'un prend ce bundle et veut me le revendre quelques euros.


J'hésite à prendre le Bundle juste pour Tharsis, j'ai regardé les autres jeux et je n'en ai pas vu qui m'intéressaient.

Si d'autres personnes ont également juste un jeu à prendre dans le lot...

----------


## schouffy

Tu sais quoi y'a 2 ou 3 jeux qui m'intéressent dans le lot finalement, pour 4 balles je vais le prendre. Tharsis m'intéresse pas, je te l'enverrai.

----------


## Wulfstan

J'ai bien reçu le Tharsis, encore merci !

Certains canards sont vraiment trop sympas.  ::'(:

----------


## Ruvon

The Council - Complete Season à 12€ sur Steam : https://store.steampowered.com/app/287630/The_Council/

----------


## Baalim

Pour tous qui ne se sont pas encore pris un ban hammer en travers de la tronche, je signale que le meugnon World of Final fantasy est à 10 € avec le code FD2019.

https://www.greenmangaming.com/games...al-fantasy-pc/
*
KOF XIV à ... 5 €* sur playstation 4  ::O: 
https://store.playstation.com/fr-fr/...NGOFFIGHTERS14

----------


## odji

@schouffy: tu vendrais/ troquerais Valnir Rok?

----------


## Baalim

> @schouffy: tu vendrais/ troquerais Valnir Rok?


Désolé mais j'ai déjà sauvagement dépouillé Schouffy  ::ninja:: 


Evoland 2 à 1€ sur Android
http://www.app-sales.net/sales/10082

Il2 sturmovik Stalingrad à 15.52€
https://store.steampowered.com/app/3...of_Stalingrad/


Nouvelle série de bouquins dédiés au jeu vidéo chez storybundle:
https://storybundle.com/games?utm_so...gn=firedupgame

Avec notamment celui-ci :

https://www.amazon.fr/Hardcore-Gamin.../dp/B072VS3LX4

Qui apprendra aux plus jeunes que, jadis, Konami fut une boite qui aimait bien faire des jeux vidéo.

Dragon age Inquisition à 4 € sur PS4
https://store.playstation.com/fr-fr/...INQUISITION000

----------


## banditbandit

Un humble Bundle principalement consacré à la musique : https://www.humblebundle.com/softwar...dized-software

 Je précise qu'il n'y a pas de jeux dans ce "bon plan", et oui je voudrais pas qu'on considère ça comme du flood abusif et me faire malencontreusement ban.  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Baalim

Ce qui serait triste  ::sad:: 



Des cadeaux Dying light pour l'anniv' du jeu avec notamment : la BO, le guide prima, un roman, des dlc etc.

https://gemly.com/BrowseGames?page=0...5A%7D,EUR,Free

SF V arcade edition : 19 €
https://www.gamebillet.com/street-fi...-early-adopter

----------


## pikkpi

Petit rappel : dernières heures pour Thimbleweed Park gratos sur l'EGS

et donc Slime Rancher dans quelques heures à la place

----------


## ajcrou

> l2 sturmovik Stalingrad à 15.52€
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/3...of_Stalingrad/


Salut

Si je peux me permettre, il est aussi dispo au même prix sur le site de l'éditeur (ainsi que les deux opus/extensions Moscow et Kuban), ce qui est beaucoup plus intéressant financièrement pour eux (comme ils avaient expliqué dernièrement). Sans compter qu'il fonctionne aussi très bien sans steam (accessoirement l'Early Access pour Bodenplatte n'est pas dispo sous steam).

https://il2sturmovik.com/store/battle-of-stalingrad/

----------


## znokiss

> 35mm m'intéresse si quelqu'un prend ce bundle et veut me le revendre quelques euros.


C'est bien sympa, *35mm*. Un walking simulator dans un univers à la Stalker sans flingue (ou presque), très lent (le déplacement du perso, faut le savoir) mais relativement court, qui pose son atmosphère bien tassée. Un peu comme le film de Tarkovski en fait.

----------


## Ruvon

> C'est bien sympa, *35mm*. Un walking simulator dans un univers à la Stalker sans flingue (ou presque), très lent (le déplacement du perso, faut le savoir) mais relativement court, qui pose son atmosphère bien tassée. Un peu comme le film de Tarkovski en fait.


Faut que je regarde s'il me reste pas une clé d'un des nombreux bundles où il est déjà passé.

Par contre je l'ai trouvé 

Spoiler Alert! 


chiant à crever

 par rapport aux autres walking sims auxquels j'ai joué. Je viens de finir Layers of Fear, il est pas trop apprécié des canards mais au moins il s'y passe des trucs.

----------


## Baalim

Omerta city of gangsters gratos en drm free
https://www.gamesessions.com/zz/Game...ityOfGangsters

----------


## odji

[QUOTE=Baalim;12230209]Désolé mais j'ai déjà sauvagement dépouillé Schouffy  ::ninja:: 


pas de soucis, j'essayerai de le troquer sur barter... 



slim rancher dispo sur epicstore  https://www.epicgames.com/store/en-U...e-rancher/home

 le prochain jeu offert sera Oxenfree .

Ya pas a dire, bien l'epic store pour l'instant~

----------


## rogercoincoin

Et pour finir sur Epic game store :
pour les ouins ouins sur l'Epic store, voila la roadmap..

https://www.unrealengine.com/en-US/b...validated=true

pleurer pas, Epic va doucement ressembler à Steam... mais pas du jour au lendemain !!  ::siffle::

----------


## Wolverine

*InfiniFactory* chez chrono.gg à *9,99€*

----------


## Baalim

Deux nouveaux packs pas bien frais chez Gmg :

Avec notamment celui-ci où on incite à buter des animaux mignons : https://www.greenmangaming.com/games/simulator-pack-pc/

Beyond Eyes
Quarantine
Evil Genius
Stable Orbit
Bomber Crew
Big Buck Hunter Arcade
Enforcer: Police Crime Action
Air Conflicts: Pacific Carriers
Taxi
Farming World
Recovery Search and Rescue Simulation
Post Master

Mais que fait steam face à cet insupportable simulateur de meurtre ?  :Boom:

----------


## Ruvon

> Avec notamment celui-ci où on incite à buter des animaux mignons :
> 
> Mais que fait L214 face à cet insupportable simulateur de meurtre ?


Fixed.

----------


## Ruvon

Homeworld Remastered Collection à 4,79€ sur Fanatical : https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/ho...red-collection

GRIS à -15% soit 14,44€ sur Steam : https://store.steampowered.com/app/683320/GRIS/

Divinity Original Sin 2 Definitive Edition à -35% soit 29,24€ sur Steam : https://store.steampowered.com/app/4...itive_Edition/

----------


## Jughurta

L'EGS c'est loin d'être le sans faute :
*
Oxenfree* qui a été offert il y a un peu plus d'1 an par GOG et il me semble aussi ailleurs, donc oui le jeu est bon mais clairement c'est pas top comme offre.
*La Jackbox party* qui est un jeu de niche qui ne s'adresse qu'aux personnes maitrisant parfaitement l'anglais pour jouer avec d'autres personnes maitrisant parfaitement l'anglais qui est soldé toutes les semaines sur un store.
*Super Meat Boy* : jeu de niche au vu de la difficulté hardcore qui date d'il y a 8 ans qui a déjà été soldé moins cher qu'une baguette de pain.

A mon humble avis le meilleur est déjà passé et à la fin ils offriront du jeu à la Indiegala ou des oldies.

----------


## TwinBis

Tu as conscience qu'Epic ne vise pas _que_ les abonnés à ce thread avec leurs offres pour pousser leur store ?  ::P:

----------


## schouffy

> L'EGS c'est loin d'être le sans faute


Je suis d'accord que de Subnautica à Oxenfree ou Slime Rancher je suis d'accord aussi que c'est pas très constant. J'espère qu'ils nous préparent des bonnes choses.

@TwinBis: Rien à voir mais tu es le créateur d'Ubooquity ?

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

*Diablo* is back: https://www.gog.com/game/diablo

Ca vaut le coup/coût?

Sachant que je n'ai pas aimé *Diablo 3* (j'ai juste testé une heure mais je trouvais ça trop "bourrin") et que j'aime les bonnes histoires?

----------


## fletch2099

ben je l'ai fait a l'époque (le seul de la série que j'ai apprécié) et j'en garde un excellent souvenir, addictif et fun tout ça. Maintenant en 800/600 ça doit bien être laid

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> ben je l'ai fait a l'époque (*le seul de la série que j'ai apprécié*) et j'en garde un excellent souvenir, addictif et fun tout ça. Maintenant en 800/600 ça doit bien être laid


Ca, ça me plait bien.  ::): 

Et pour la résolution:




> Les voyageurs souhaitant retrouver le frisson du Diablo d'origine peuvent jouer à ce jeu tel qu'il est sorti en 1996, avec des graphismes d'époque SVGA en 20 FPS. Ils ont en outre la possibilité de chercher d'autres joueurs par l'intermédiaire de la version classique de Battle.net®, le service de jeu en ligne de Blizzard. 
> Pour ceux préférant quelque chose d'un peu plus moderne, Blizzard et GOG.COM ont concocté une version adaptée aux ordinateurs de gaming d'aujourd'hui, avec une compatibilité Windows 10, une armée de correctifs *et la prise en charge de la haute résolution via un upscaling gérant le ratio de l'image.*


Je vais attendre des vidéos de gameplay pour voir le rendu.

----------


## Baalim

> *Diablo* is back: https://www.gog.com/game/diablo
> 
> Ca vaut le coup/coût?
> 
> Sachant que je n'ai pas aimé *Diablo 3* (j'ai juste testé une heure mais je trouvais ça trop "bourrin") et que j'aime les bonnes histoires?


Histoire et diablo 1 ?  ::wacko::

----------


## Hilikkus

> L'EGS c'est loin d'être le sans faute :
> *
> Oxenfree* qui a été offert il y a un peu plus d'1 an par GOG et il me semble aussi ailleurs, donc oui le jeu est bon mais clairement c'est pas top comme offre.
> *La Jackbox party* qui est un jeu de niche qui ne s'adresse qu'aux personnes maitrisant parfaitement l'anglais pour jouer avec d'autres personnes maitrisant parfaitement l'anglais qui est soldé toutes les semaines sur un store.
> *Super Meat Boy* : jeu de niche au vu de la difficulté hardcore qui date d'il y a 8 ans qui a déjà été soldé moins cher qu'une baguette de pain.
> 
> A mon humble avis le meilleur est déjà passé et à la fin ils offriront du jeu à la Indiegala ou des oldies.


Question de gout: Les 3 jeux que tu cites me plaisent beaucoup alors que *Subnautica* pas du tout...

Sinon, est-ce que cette annonce pour *Oxenfree* gratos sur l'Epic Game Store présage d'une exclu pour le prochain jeu du Studio, à savoir *Afterparty* ?

----------


## TwinBis

> @TwinBis: Rien à voir mais tu es le créateur d'Ubooquity ?


Yup !

----------


## Kaede

Diablo 1 était en 640x480 (SVGA comme mentionné plus haut) en fait, pas 800x600.
On en parle dans le topic GOG.

ps. A Walk in the Dark à -66% soit 2.03€ sur Steam ça compte pour un bon plan (lowest : 1.71€) ?

----------


## Ouamdu

> un jeu de niche qui ne s'adresse qu'aux personnes maitrisant parfaitement l'anglais


Tu relis tes messages, des fois ?

----------


## Harvester

> Tu relis tes messages, des fois ?


Nan mais il a raison, ça limite énormément le public visé en fait.  ::ninja:: 

Oui bon en fait ça écarte que la France vu que le reste du monde parle anglais #relancededix

----------


## Baalim

Chrono trigger, 5.53€
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games/chrono-trigger/

Camp sunshine, un jeu rpg maker qui fait dans le slasher, est gratos en drm free
https://freebies.indiegala.com/camp-sunshine/

----------


## La Chouette

> Nan mais il a raison, ça limite énormément le public visé en fait. 
> 
> Oui bon en fait ça écarte que la France vu que le reste du monde parle anglais #relancededix


Les chinois, aussi, ils gueulent beaucoup quand un jeu n'est pas dans leur langue.

----------


## Wulfstan

C'est dit, nous sommes les chinois de l'Europe.  ::ninja::

----------


## cooly08

> Question de gout: Les 3 jeux que tu cites me plaisent beaucoup alors que *Subnautica* pas du tout...
> 
> Sinon, est-ce que cette annonce pour *Oxenfree* gratos sur l'Epic Game Store présage d'une exclu pour le prochain jeu du Studio, à savoir *Afterparty* ?


Pas forcément. Subnautica sort sa suite sur Steam aussi. Bon ça reste proche du jeu de base, c'est plus une grosse extension standalone. Mais ça montre que ce n'est pas certain.

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Question aux specialistes du bon plan, pour les jeux sur le windows store (je sais, pouah!), y'a moyen de les acheter sur des sites tiers ou il faut attendre que microsoft fasse une promo?

----------


## Baalim

J'ai vu ça uniquement pour des jeux Xbox live anywhere. J'avais acheté forza horizon 3 chez amazon.

Pour les curieux, une démo pour un City builder futuriste
https://squidcor.itch.io/second-earth

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> J'ai vu ça uniquement pour des jeux Xbox live anywhere. J'avais acheté forza horizon 3 chez amazon.


Ca tombe bien, vu que je contemple le fait d'acheter State of Decay 2 apres que mon pass expire. Ceci dit j'ai moyennement envie de raquer le prix fort quand j'ai deja fini le jeu une fois. Je vais aller jeter un oeil sur amazon, merci  :;):

----------


## Baalim

> Ca tombe bien, vu que je contemple le fait d'acheter State of Decay 2 apres que mon pass expire. Ceci dit j'ai moyennement envie de raquer le prix fort quand j'ai deja fini le jeu une fois. Je vais aller jeter un oeil sur amazon, merci


J'ai l'impression que ça va être difficile :
https://www.play-asia.com/state-of-decay-2/13/70c27j

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> J'ai l'impression que ça va être difficile :
> https://www.play-asia.com/state-of-decay-2/13/70c27j


Ouais, j'ai l'impression aussi que je vais devoir passer. Parce que la version "boite" qui est une version xbox one ne contient pas de code, donc impossible de beneficier du play anywhere.

----------


## Magnarrok

Y'a un intérêt d'acheter des jeux play anywhere... disons en soldes, quand on a pas de compte Xbox ou même la console ?

----------


## Oldnoobie

Statistiquement, autant que d'acheter des skis si t'es allergique à la neige ET frappé de la maladie des os de verre.

Plein de bons jeux pas chers, en même temps c'est le principe du topic : https://store.steampowered.com/bundl..._Stars_Bundle/

----------


## Baalim

> Y'a un intérêt d'acheter des jeux play anywhere... disons en soldes, quand on a pas de compte Xbox ou même la console ?


De mémoire, seules les versions demat' sont play anywhere et donc px/xbox
Je ne crois pas avoir vu de jeux xbox one soldés (là, par contre, il y a pléthore) qui contiennent un code pour la version windows 10.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ouais, j'ai l'impression aussi que je vais devoir passer. Parce que la version "boite" qui est une version xbox one ne contient pas de code, donc impossible de beneficier du play anywhere.


Je ne mange pas de ce pain là mais Flad (qui est un maraud) me souffle à l'oreille que ça se trouve encore chez les gris.  ::ninja::

----------


## pikkpi

> Plein de bons jeux pas chers, en même temps c'est le principe du topic : https://store.steampowered.com/bundl..._Stars_Bundle/


 :Prey:  Merci ! Je me permets de compléter parce que le *prix est dégressif* si vous avez déjà certains titres

Pour 9,86€
Steredenn
Aurion: Legacy of the Kori-Odan
Anarcute
NeuroVoider
Splasher
Pankapu
Bombslinger
Yono and the Celestial Elephants
White Night

----------


## Jughurta

> Question de gout: Les 3 jeux que tu cites me plaisent beaucoup alors que *Subnautica* pas du tout...
> 
> Sinon, est-ce que cette annonce pour *Oxenfree* gratos sur l'Epic Game Store présage d'une exclu pour le prochain jeu du Studio, à savoir *Afterparty* ?


Je ne critiquais pas la qualité des jeux, je réagissais au fait que certains considéraient que les offres de l'EGS c'était le sans faute depuis le début mais quand tu offres :

un jeu ultra connu qui a 8 ans auquel tout le monde à joué, un jeu qui a été offert au moins sur 2 stores et un jeu qui est un quizz donc jeu de niche par excellence, uniquement en anglais qui restreint encore plus la niche je trouve qu'on est loin du sans-faute.

----------


## Jughurta

> Question de gout: Les 3 jeux que tu cites me plaisent beaucoup alors que *Subnautica* pas du tout...
> 
> Sinon, est-ce que cette annonce pour *Oxenfree* gratos sur l'Epic Game Store présage d'une exclu pour le prochain jeu du Studio, à savoir *Afterparty* ?


Je ne critiquais pas la qualité des jeux, je réagissais au fait que certains considéraient que les offres de l'EGS c'était le sans faute depuis le début mais quand tu offres :

un jeu ultra connu qui a 8 ans auquel tout le monde à joué, un jeu qui a été offert au moins sur 2 stores et un jeu qui est un quizz donc jeu de niche par excellence, uniquement en anglais qui restreint encore plus la niche je trouve qu'on est loin du sans-faute.

----------


## Jughurta

> Question de gout: Les 3 jeux que tu cites me plaisent beaucoup alors que *Subnautica* pas du tout...
> 
> Sinon, est-ce que cette annonce pour *Oxenfree* gratos sur l'Epic Game Store présage d'une exclu pour le prochain jeu du Studio, à savoir *Afterparty* ?


Je ne critiquais pas la qualité des jeux, je réagissais au fait que certains considéraient que les offres de l'EGS c'était le sans faute depuis le début mais quand tu offres :

Un jeu ultra connu qui a 8 ans auquel tout le monde à joué, un jeu qui a été offert au moins sur 2 stores et un jeu qui est un quizz donc jeu de niche par excellence, uniquement en anglais qui restreint encore plus la niche (même si les experts CPC n'ont sans doute pas ce problème) je trouve qu'on est loin du sans-faute.

----------


## Jughurta

> Question de gout: Les 3 jeux que tu cites me plaisent beaucoup alors que *Subnautica* pas du tout...
> 
> Sinon, est-ce que cette annonce pour *Oxenfree* gratos sur l'Epic Game Store présage d'une exclu pour le prochain jeu du Studio, à savoir *Afterparty* ?


Je ne critiquais pas la qualité des jeux, je réagissais au fait que certains considéraient que les offres de l'EGS c'était le sans faute depuis le début mais quand tu offres :

Un jeu ultra connu qui a 8 ans auquel tout le monde à joué, un jeu qui a été offert au moins sur 2 stores et un jeu qui est un quizz donc jeu de niche par excellence, uniquement en anglais qui restreint encore plus la niche (même si les experts CPC n'ont sans doute pas ce problème) je trouve qu'on est loin du sans-faute.

edit : désolé pour les multiples postes, problème de lag.

----------


## Baalim

J'ai comme une impression de déjà vu.
Je suis dans la matrice ? :fear:

----------


## Valenco

C'est la journée de la marmotte.

----------


## Gloppy

> J'ai comme une impression de déjà vu.
> Je suis dans la matrice ? :fear:


Une seule explication possible à un tel phénomène : c'est un coup de Lord Chaos himself (version Atari ST, bien sûr !)

----------


## Ruvon

> Je suis dans la matrice ? :fear:


Tu lui diras qu'elle me rende mon peigne.

----------


## Flad

> J'ai comme une impression de déjà vu.
> Je suis dans la matrice ? :fear:


Si seulement....

----------


## Oldnoobie

Y a encore des gens qui ne savent pas "Supprimer" un post ?

----------


## Baalim

> Si seulement....


 Je vois un peu trop souvent la sale tronche de ton avatar pour que ce ne soit pas supect  :tired:

----------


## Ruvon

> Je suis dans l'amatrice ?


En le relisant, j'ai eu peur.




> Y a encore des gens qui ne savent pas "Supprimer" un post ?


Parait que c'est compliqué voire impossible depuis un smartphone.

Mais j'ai jamais essayé vu que j'ai pas de smartphone.

----------


## Baalim

> En le relisant, j'ai eu peur.
> 
> 
> 
> Parait que c'est compliqué voire impossible depuis un smartphone.
> 
> Mais j'ai jamais essayé vu que j'ai pas de smartphone.



Chiant mais pas impossible.

Je le fais régulièrement pour supprimer mes messages d'insultes  ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Y a encore des gens qui ne savent pas "Supprimer" un post ?


T'es dans la matrice de 1998... du coup, pas facile entre le navigateur netscape, ton compte havas on line et la version pré alpha de CPC...

----------


## Ruvon

> Je le fais régulièrement pour supprimer mes messages d'insultes


Fais comme moi, ne les supprime pas  ::ninja::

----------


## Marmottas

> C'est la journée de la marmotte.


Hein ? Quoi ?

Sinon, j'ai des CDs AOL, ça intéresse quelqu'un ? (20 h d'internet gratuites, ça ne se refuse pas)

----------


## Ruvon

> Hein ? Quoi ?
> 
> Sinon, j'ai des CDs AOL, ça intéresse quelqu'un ? (20 h d'internet gratuites, ça ne se refuse pas)


Ah cool ! Je te contacte sur ton Tam-tam pour qu'on s'organise.

----------


## Baalim

En regardant ma magnifique capture d'écran, j'ai découvert un truc suspect  :tired: 



Alors, comme ça, on vient d'arriver et on se prend son premier ban ? :Tap: 



Bundle "ultimate" Titanfall 2 et Battelfield 1 à 12 €
https://www.origin.com/fra/fr-fr/sto...ltimate-bundle

DMC V à 38 € :
https://www.play-asia.com/devil-may-cry-5/13/70cia5

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> En regardant ma magnifique capture d'écran, j'ai découvert un truc suspect 
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2019/03/08/90f...dca3301881.jpg
> 
> Alors, comme ça, on vient d'arriver et on se prend son premier ban ?
> 
> 
> 
> Bundle "ultimate" Titanfall 2 et Battelfield 1 à 12 €
> https://www.origin.com/fra/fr-fr/sto...ltimate-bundle


Elle devait avoir 12 ans ou un truc du genre à l'époque non ?  ::ninja:: 

Pour EBS, j'ai acheté mon Forza Horizon 4 sur le store turque l'année dernière mais je crois qu'ils ont corrigé l'astuce qui l'autorisait depuis... Je ne sais pas si on a la possibilité de passer par celui d'un pays euro compatible qui afficherait un prix plus abordable.

----------


## acdctabs

C'est très "français" quand même de critiquer YDKJ. C'est d'ailleurs très français de ne pas être foutu de comprendre l'anglais et du coup j'ai du mal à trouver des gens pour jouer  ::'(:

----------


## Valenco

> Hein ? Quoi ?
> 
> Sinon, j'ai des CDs AOL, ça intéresse quelqu'un ? (20 h d'internet gratuites, ça ne se refuse pas)


Référence au film Un Jour Sans Fin avec le génial Bill Murray.

----------


## Epikoienkore

> C'est très "français" quand même de critiquer YDKJ. C'est d'ailleurs très français de ne pas être foutu de comprendre l'anglais et du coup j'ai du mal à trouver des gens pour jouer


*You Don't Know Jack* c'est génial. Le jeu m'a donné certains des meilleurs moments passés à plusieurs autour de mon pc. Malheureusement il est complètement dépendant du langage, et il vaut mieux être fluent en anglais tant les jeux de mots et certaines tournures de phrases peuvent être alambiqués parfois (euh ... souvent en fait). Et c'est bien bien dommage.

----------


## Catel

Ou réussir à lancer la VF de 1998.  ::cry::

----------


## Baalim

Quelques promotions sympathiques chez GOG :

https://www.gog.com/promo/20190308_weekend_sale

A noter, pour 1.5$, un des chef d’œuvres de la baston 2D (avec un portage beurk certes).

https://www.gog.com/game/garou_mark_of_the_wolves

----------


## Gorth_le_Barbare

> Ou réussir à lancer la VF de 1998.


https://www.ydkj.fr/



> C'est très "français" quand même de critiquer YDKJ. C'est d'ailleurs très français de ne pas être foutu de comprendre l'anglais et du coup j'ai du mal à trouver des gens pour jouer


Oui on dirait ! J'ai demandé à quelques anglais autour de moi et ça ne leur pose pas du tout de problème que le jeu soit en anglais. Ça semble confirmer ton hypothèse.

----------


## acdctabs

Non mais là où je voulais en venir c'est que c'est un super cadeau YDKJ. Sans doute le meilleur depuis le début car il a une durée de vie infinie.

----------


## La Chouette

> Non mais là où je voulais en venir c'est que c'est un super cadeau YDKJ. Sans doute le meilleur depuis le début car il a une durée de vie infinie.


Pas vraiment infinie, vu qu'il y a un nombre limité d'épisodes, mais c'est une durée de vie plus qu'acceptable. On ajoute à ça Fibbage, excellent jeu qui est également dans le premier Party Pack, et il y a de quoi s'amuser. De toutes façons, tout le monde devrait apprendre l'anglais. En ne le faisant pas, vous passez à côté d'excellents jeux tels que VA-11 Hall-A, Monster Prom, Dwarf Fortress...

----------


## Ruvon

> Darf Fortress...


 :Cryb:

----------


## Rakanishu

> Merci ! Je me permets de compléter parce que le *prix est dégressif* si vous avez déjà certains titres
> 
> Pour 9,86€
> Steredenn
> Aurion: Legacy of the Kori-Odan
> Anarcute
> NeuroVoider
> Splasher
> Pankapu
> ...


A noter que toutes nos offres sont ici, et y'a des trucs super cool (c'est pas que promo, JE LE PENSE VRAIMENT §)

https://store.steampowered.com/sale/plug-in-digital/

----------


## Marmottas

> Référence au film Un Jour Sans Fin avec le génial Bill Murray.


On aurait été le 2 février, j'aurais écrit " Debout les campeurs "  ::P: 




> A noter que toutes nos offres sont ici, et y'a des trucs super cool (c'est pas que promo, JE LE PENSE VRAIMENT §)
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/sale/plug-in-digital/


Tu bosses chez eux ? (Steredenn et Yono - j'aime aussi les éléphants - sont sur sa WL mais j'hésite encore)

----------


## Valenco

> On aurait été le 2 février, j'aurais écrit " Debout les campeurs " 
> )


Du coup, c'est moi qui ne comprends pas là. ::huh::  ::P:

----------


## Wingi

Et haut les cœurs !

----------


## Baalim

Pour les amateurs de VR, un petit sondage pour bénéficier d'un mois d'abonnement gratuit au nouveau service de VIVE :
https://www.campaign.viveport.com/fr...utm_source=edm

----------


## Flad

> Dalf Fortress...





> 


Soit pas jaloux.

----------


## Oldnoobie

> la version pré alpha de CPC...


Ouais ben ni Altavista ni Lycos ne savaient me la retrouver, du coup j'ai balancé mon CD AOL 50h offertes par la fenêtre, et je sens que le modem Olitec Speedcom V2000 ne va pas tarder à suivre. J'en ai marre du World Wide Web.

Sexual Manga Anime Balls 1 et 2 sont soldés sur Steam (respectivement 51 et 41%).
Pour la plupart des gens (normaux), ça n'a aucun intérêt. 
Pour les curieux du joystick rose, le gameplay est naze (ne me demandez pas comment je le sais). 
Pour Baalim : fonce, petit poney.

Je ne mets pas de lien, ça mériterait presque un ban  ::P:

----------


## Wulfstan

> Du coup, c'est moi qui ne comprends pas là.


Le monsieur avait compris ta référence à *Groundhog Day*, il a répondu "_Hein ? Quoi ?_" parce que son pseudo est Marmottas.

----------


## Valenco

J'ai honte... Je me fais expliquer une blague dont je suis à l'origine.

Si vous me cherchez, je suis au fond du jardin en train creuser un trou pour m'y planquer.

Ou au Gambrinus à Auxerre pour noyer ma gêne sous des hectolitres de bière.

----------


## FB74

La fin de semaine.  :Emo:

----------


## Valenco

On va dire ça...  :Emo:

----------


## Baalim

Bloodthirsty Bundle (traduction : assoiffé de ricard en bon françois) chez Fanatical :
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/bloodthirsty-bundle

5 jeux pour 3.19 € avec le volontairement crading Unloved.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> bla bla bla diffamation bla bla bla signalement à la modération


Je suis encore pris pour cible et diffamé !  :Emo: 
Je vais t'envoyer mes avocats en travers de la gueule et tu vas devoir vendre ton chien et ta collection de pantalons écossais sur leboncoin ou ebay pour payer les dommages et intérêts !  :Boom:

----------


## Harvester

> Je suis encore pris pour cible et diffamé ! 
> Je vais t'envoyer mes avocats en travers de la gueule et tu vas devoir vendre ton chien et ta collection de pantalons écossais sur leboncoin ou ebay pour payer les dommages et intérêts !


Oui mais s'il esquive ?

----------


## Wolverine

Book of Demons sur Chrono.gg pour *15$*

Ajout de Attack of the Earthlings et Monstrum dans la boutique

----------


## Flad

> Je suis encore pris pour cible et diffamé !


Y a pas de hasard.

----------


## Kargadum

> Book of Demons sur Chrono.gg pour *15$*
> 
> Ajout de Attack of the Earthlings et Monstrum dans la boutique


Il vaut la peine Attack of the Earthlings?

----------


## Marmottas

> J'ai honte... Je me fais expliquer une blague dont je suis à l'origine.


Tu n'auras qu'à regarder le film encore une fois et tu seras pardonné...  ::P: 
(Entre les histoires de modem, de viol, de FF, de L.I.S.T.E et de rongeurs, je trouve qu'il y a trop de flood ici... On vote ?)

----------


## Baalim

Un historical bundle avex crusader Kings 2, rise of the Argonauts etc pour 4.69€
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games...cal-bundle-pc/

Deponia gratos
Bonne chance


https://www.dlh.net/en/gaming-news/6...ight-now-.html
COLOR="silver"]- - - Mise à jour - - -[/COLOR]




> Oui mais s'il esquive ?


Ça serait problématique mais on parle d'un type qui s'appelle VieuxNoob. Il n'esquive plus rien  ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Y a pas de hasard.


Ben non, c'est du harcèlement de canard gentil  :Emo: 



Heureux hasard :

Groupees sort un bundle *Unwoman* au même moment ou *Amanda* Palmer sort son nouvel album sur bandcamp :

https://groupees.com/unwoman
https://amandapalmer.bandcamp.com/al...o-intermission

----------


## Anonyme210226

> Je vais t'envoyer mes avocats en travers de la gueule et tu vas devoir vendre ton chien et ta collection de pantalons écossais sur leboncoin ou ebay pour payer les dommages et intérêts !


On m'appelle ?

----------


## Flad

> Ben non, c'est du harcèlement de canard gentil


On ne s'est pas compris.

Je ce que je sous entendais c'est qu'un innocent peut être accusé par erreur 1 fois. Mais on ne peut pas tromper 1 homme 1000 fois.

----------


## loupgarou93

il y a pas un soucis avec ce bundle : Un historical bundle avex crusader Kings 2, rise of the Argonauts etc pour 4.69€
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games...cal-bundle-pc/

quand j regarde le detail de five david j ai cela  :Votre connexion n'est pas privée
Des individus malveillants tentent peut-être de subtiliser vos informations personnelles sur le site www.greenmangaming.ie (mots de passe, messages ou numéros de carte de crédit, par exemple). En savoir plus
NET::ERR_CERT_COMMON_NAME_INVALID

surtout que sur green on a cela : https://www.greenmangaming.com/games/medieval-pack/ qui a presque les même jeux les jeux 

ps cela vient peut être chez moi j ai le même affichage et l absence de lien de secu sur les jeux

----------


## Baalim

> On ne s'est pas compris.
> 
> Je ce que je sous entendais c'est qu'un innocent peut être accusé par erreur 1 fois. Mais on ne peut pas tromper 1 homme 1000 fois.


Si si. On s'est bien compris, je suis juste le super innocent qui défie les statistiques. 


Planar conquest gratos sur Android
https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...PlanarConquest

----------


## Flad

> Si si. On s'est bien compris, je suis juste le super innocent qui défie les statistiques.


Mon coca de 20h30 merde ! Tu abuses là !
J'ai tout recraché par le nez.

----------


## Oldnoobie

Ptain pour une fois que je poste un "aheum" *tousse* bon plan, je personnalise pour que le produit colle au client (quoique j'en connais un faudrait lire cette proposition à l'envers), et bim! Directement au pré-contentieux. 
Comment tu sais que j'ai des pantalons haricots d'abord ? (écossés, oui). Ah, ma signature ... /con  ::|: 

Pour la peine j'te dirai pas que Booty Calls est sorti en release gratuite.

... de toute façon tu dois déjà le savoir.  ::trollface::

----------


## znokiss

> Pour la peine j'te dirai pas que Booty Calls est sorti en release gratuite.


Les évaluations steam sont à l'avenant. J'allais en poster une pour le lol mais elles valent toutes leur pesant de cacahuètes. De grands poètes incompris.

----------


## Baalim

Je ne connaissais pas (plus vu qu'il est dans ma wl) mais la description pue la classe :





> DÉCOUVRE une nouvelle mécanique de casse-tête
> Va à des rencards et baise les filles grâce à cette mécanique de casse-tête unique, amusante et addictive!

----------


## Ruvon

> Je ne connaissais pas (plus vu qu'il est dans ma wl) mais la description pue la classe :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				DÉCOUVRE une nouvelle mécanique de casse-tête
> Va à des rencards et baise les filles grâce à cette mécanique de casse-tête unique, amusante et addictive!


On dirait un article d'Art de Séduire.

----------


## FB74

> Je ne connaissais pas (plus vu qu'il est dans ma wl) mais la description pue la classe :


De la véritable poésie.  ::ninja::

----------


## Gorillaz

Normal, aujourd'hui c'est la journée de la lutte pour les droits des femmes  :Facepalm: 

(D'ailleurs le chef de notre restau d'entreprise doit lui aussi avoir une âme de poète, ce midi il nous a proposé ... des moules  ::ninja:: )

----------


## Rakanishu

> Tu bosses chez eux ? (Steredenn et Yono - j'aime aussi les éléphants - sont sur sa WL mais j'hésite encore)


Vi ! Cette promo Steam c'est 50% moi et 50% un collègue qui l'avons organisée \o/

Steredenn est une valeur sûre, franchement hésite pas. Enfin moi j'ai jamais réussi à dépasser le 4e boss parce que j'suis nul mais je connais des gens qui l'ont fini :D

Yono c'est différent. Le jeu est vraiment charmant et l'éléphant tellement chou, mais c'est court et très simple, plutôt jeu pour enfant, faut s'y attendre ou que ce soit un minimum ta came.

----------


## Baalim

Je cherche à récupérer attack of the earthlings sur chrono.gg

Si quelqu'un pouvait me dépanner en échange d'un ou de plusieurs jeux, ça serait appréciable  ::): 


Crackdown 2 gratos sur x360 et xbox one
https://marketplace.xbox.com/en-US/P...8bc?noSplash=1

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Je cherche à récupérer attack of the earthlings sur chrono.gg
> 
> Si quelqu'un pouvait me dépanner en échange d'un ou de plusieurs jeux, ça serait appréciable


Ca peut s'arranger, bippe moi sur steam  :;):

----------


## banditbandit

Chez Greenmangaming Origin Bundle à 3.99 €

Contient  :

• Injustice Gods Among Us Ultimate Edition
• Insurgency
• RAGE

Clés Steam.

----------


## schouffy

Je voudrais faire appel aux limiers qui arrivent à trouver les AAA à 40€  ::trollface::  Vous savez si Sekiro se trouve à ce prix ?

----------


## Argha

https://www.dealabs.com/bons-plans/s...sur-pc-1513507

----------


## Orkestra

> Pour les non allergiques à Cdiscount, il y a 10 € de réduction pour 29 € d'achat si on prend leur service Cdiscount à volonté. Le service est gratuit pendant 6 jours (il faut bien penser à résilier, parce qu'après c'est 29 euros).
> 
> Il faut mettre le code CKDO au moment du paiement.
> 
> Perso, j'ai pris METRO EXODUS à 35 € (45 -10)
> 
> Voilà, voilà...





> Bon plan... ou pas ? 
> Énième retour de l'offre amazon.com pour Battlefield V à 27€ et des brouettes. Il faut toujours une adresse US pour en profiter.
> 
> Notons que le plan CDiscount indiqué par Grogro plus haut met Sekiro à 39,99€ y'a pas mieux en ce moment.


Si la manip' est toujours valable il y a ça pour Sekiro (pas testé par contre)

----------


## schouffy

> https://www.dealabs.com/bons-plans/s...sur-pc-1513507


Merci  :Bave: 
@Orkestra: Merci aussi, pour info ça ne fonctionne plus.

----------


## Eradan

Comme quoi, le prix d'un AAA tourne bien autour de 40€  ::siffle::

----------


## banditbandit

Offre de remise de 6 €╠ pour 30 € d'achats avé le code R630ET chez Rakuten , saurez-vous en profiter ?

----------


## schouffy

> Comme quoi, le prix d'un AAA tourne bien autour de 40€


Sur isthereanydeal, c'est 53€ Sekiro.
Mais oui en cherchant aux bons endroits (j'aurais jamais pensé à préco en physique chez auchan), il semble que tu aies raison et qu'on puisse trouver.
Je ne manquerai pas de te trouver des contre exemples en fin d'année quand les gros jeux sortiront  ::trollface::

----------


## odji

quasi le meme prix que le tier 2 du dernier HB... Meme baalim n'ose pas le poster: DIG semaine 10

----------


## Baalim

> Je voudrais faire appel aux limiers qui arrivent à trouver les AAA à 40€  Vous savez si Sekiro se trouve à ce prix ?


Tu rigoles mais j'avais posté un plan amazon à ce prix là il y a plusieurs semaines.
Conclusion : ce ne sont pas les AAA qui sont chers, c'est toi qui es lent  ::ninja::

----------


## barbarian_bros

> Planar conquest gratos sur Android
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...PlanarConquest


Très bon 'Civilization Like' (ou plutôt Warlock-like, y'a de la magie).
Par contre il a 2 gros défauts de conception :
-C'est un petit curieux qui demande au premier lancement si on veut bien lui laisser accès à la liste de contacts et aux fichiers multimédias présents sur le téléphone (et puis quoi encore?)
-Impossible de quitter le jeu proprement : pas d'option 'quitter' dans le menu, et le bouton android 'retour' ne fonctionne pas. Seul moyen : le bouton 'Home', on revient à l'écran d'accueil Android mais le jeu tourne toujours en tache de fond. Ensuite il faut se taper l'opération 'infos sur l'application' et 'Forcer l'arrêt'. C'est franchement mal foutu.

Autre défaut mais courant :
Ca a beau être une appli normalement payante (4.79€), il a une pelletée de DLC disponibles en achat in-app.

----------


## Gorillaz

L'avènement de la profanatrice de sépultures est à moins de 10€ sur la modeste boutique !

_Ce message est sponsorisé par Jacques Toubon et l'Académie Française_

----------


## Ruvon

> L'avènement de la profanatrice de sépultures est à moins de 10€ sur la modeste boutique !
> 
> _Ce message est sponsorisé par Jacques Toubon et l'Académie Française_


L'académie française, elle interdit aussi les liens ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Gorillaz

C'est tout juste toléré ...  ::siffle::

----------


## Ruvon

> C'est tout juste toléré ...


Ouf, je vais pouvoir mettre celui vers Le monde des chasseurs de monstres à $34,99 sur https://www.chrono.gg

----------


## Valenco

> L'avènement de la profanatrice de sépultures est à moins de 10€ sur la modeste boutique !
> 
> _Ce message est sponsorisé par Jacques Toubon et l'Académie Française_


C'est vraiment un must have que j'avais acheté day one. Pour ceux qui ne l'ont pas, c'est instant buy  ::ninja::

----------


## schouffy

> C'est vraiment un must have que j'avais acheté day one. Pour ceux qui ne l'ont pas, c'est instant buy


Pour les patient gamers tu veux dire  :;):

----------


## aggelon

> Je cherche à récupérer attack of the earthlings sur chrono.gg
> 
> Si quelqu'un pouvait me dépanner en échange d'un ou de plusieurs jeux, ça serait appréciable


Ah flute, raté... n'oublie pas que je te dois toujours un jeu  :;):

----------


## Gorillaz

> C'est vraiment un must have que j'avais acheté day one. Pour ceux qui ne l'ont pas, c'est instant buy


En vrai il vaut le coup ? J'ai peur que ça soit une simple copie du reboot (enfin du redémarrage pardon)

----------


## Baalim

> Ah flute, raté... n'oublie pas que je te dois toujours un jeu


Merci  :;): 


XIII lost identity à 0.5€
J'avais complètement oublié son existence
https://www.indiegala.com/store/prod...dentity/812120

Amateurs de rpg nippons, fairy fencer f est à 0.84€  ::O: 
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/fairy-fencer-f

Le deal avait commencé hier mais déconnait à mort.


Tidal Affair: Before The Storm, tactical stealth action, tellement bien conçu que j'ignorais son existence même, est à 1 €
https://store.steampowered.com/app/3...ore_The_Storm/


Un jeu de puzzle ultra austère mais apparemment bien pensé et momentanément gratuit :
https://lonelydeckchair.itch.io/push-blox

Pour les nostalgiques du mode destruction de burnout : wrecked est à 2€
https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/p/wr...ot:overviewtab

----------


## Valenco

> En vrai il vaut le coup ? J'ai peur que ça soit une simple copie du reboot (enfin du redémarrage pardon)


Je n’ai pas du tout aimé. Les bastons sont trop nombreuses et pas passionnantes, la "survie" est accessoire et ennuyeuse, les donjons pourraient être sympas mais sont souvent optionnels (et pas très motivants du coup) et en plus, il y a quelques "événements temps rapide" .  :Gerbe: 

Des canards ne seront sûrement pas d'accord avec moi...

En fait, si tu recherches l'esprit des premiers TR, ce n’est pas là que tu le trouveras. 

Si tu recherches un jeu de tir à la troisième personne plutôt joli, pourquoi pas.

----------


## Baalim

J'ai vraiment bien aimé mais je suis plutôt de l'avis de Valenco. C'est fondamentalement plus un relooking d'uncharted qu'une suite spirituelle des premiers tomb raider.

----------


## Graouu

New Challenger incoming : https://www.eneba.com/fr/store

Source : https://www.actugaming.net/eneba-nou...riques-196407/

A vos risques et périls hein.

----------


## Ruvon

Marrant, ils existent apparemment depuis au moins novembre 2018 (les plus anciennes review sur TrustPilot ; reviews qui semblent parfois... copiées-collées...).

J'attends que Baalim ait fini de lire les conditions générales  :Tap: 

En attendant, ils ont l'air d'avoir un minimum de goût quand même :

https://twitter.com/eneba_games/stat...92265922539527

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Alors c'est pour la version mobile *android*, d'habitude je poste juste sur le topic android, mais cette fois ça pourrait intéresser plus de monde, This War of Mine est à 3,39 € au lieu de 11,99 €.

----------


## erynnie

> New Challenger incoming : https://www.eneba.com/fr/store
> 
> Source : https://www.actugaming.net/eneba-nou...riques-196407/
> 
> A vos risques et périls hein.



Houlà il me fait de l’œil DMC V à 35 €...

edit : Ah mais quand on clique dessus on a plusieurs vendeurs à différents prix.
Ça sent franchement le marché gris à la G2A plus que le store legit, lituanien ou pas.

----------


## Baalim

Faites gaffe à eneba quand même.
Je les ai repéré il y a quelques semaines sur allkeyshop (que je en fréquente pas parce que le gris, cay le mal, hein mickael) et les avis sont très très mitigés.

Au moins, vous savez pourquoi vous ne payez pas cher :
Gyneju 4-333, Vilnius, République de Lituanie

L'inconvénient, c'est qu'en cas de litige :




> Any dispute, controversy or claim, arising out of or relating to these Terms and Conditions, their breach, termination or validity shall be finally settled in the respective court of the Republic of Lithuania subject to the rules of jurisdiction.


Ok, ce genre de clause attributive de juridiction est normalement interdite en droit interne mais à Vilnius...  ::siffle:: 

Sur plusieurs jeux, on retrouve Worldapi et un joli logo. SI c'est une boutique, elle est vachement discrète  ::ninja:: 


Amateurs de Lovecraft ? 
Cliquez donc sur ma jolie signature.

----------


## Graouu

> Faites gaffe à eneba quand même.
> Je les ai repéré il y a quelques semaines sur allkeyshop (que je en fréquente pas parce que le gris, cay le mal, hein mickael) et les avis sont très très mitigés.
> 
> Au moins, vous savez pourquoi vous ne payez pas cher :
> Gyneju 4-333, Vilnius, République de Lituanie
> 
> L'inconvénient, c'est qu'en cas de litige :
> 
> 
> ...


Merci Baalim, au moins est est prévenus c'est donc un joli gris sombre.

----------


## Baalim

Venez joué avec la gadoue... spintires est à  1.89 €
https://www.indiegala.com/crackerjack

C'est la vieille version, cela dit.

Le très... ahem...nippon Moero chronicles est à 3.12 €
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...-deluxe-bundle

----------


## ElleLaisseDes

3.12€ pour un jeu nippon ni mauvais...  ::ninja::

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Si vous avez du matos de chez Asus (Ils ne précisent pas quoi donc j'assume que ca marche avec tout), vous pouvez l'enregistrer sur leur promo actuelle et obtenir un mois gratuit d'origin access: (Plus une skin pour un truc dans Anthem mais osef un peu de ca)

https://www.asus.com/events/info/activity_Promotion/

----------


## Gorillaz

> Venez *joué* avec la gadoue...


 :Boom:  :Cryb:  :Carton:

----------


## Baalim

> 


Oh put***  :Facepalm: 
Je le sais, pourtant, qu'il faut toujours se relire après dictée vocale.

Je vais m'auto-modobell à titre de pénitence.


Avant que le couperet ne tombe, Tokyo Xanadu Ex+ à 16 € chez gamersgate UK.
https://uk.gamersgate.com/DD-TOKYO-X...okyo-xanadu-ex
https://store.steampowered.com/app/5...kyo_Xanadu_eX/

----------


## Gorillaz

Il se peut que certains malandrins ne soient pas opposés à l'idée de te voir t'infliger un châtiment de type "flagellation avec des orties", mais perso une simple correction de post me suffirait  ::P:

----------


## Flad

> Oh put*** 
> Je le sais, pourtant, qu'il faut toujours se relire après dictée vocale.
> 
> Je vais m'auto-modobell à titre de pénitence.


Va plus loin, vise l’autoroute allemande !

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Si vous avez du matos de chez Asus (Ils ne précisent pas quoi donc j'assume que ca marche avec tout), vous pouvez l'enregistrer sur leur promo actuelle et obtenir un mois gratuit d'origin access: (Plus une skin pour un truc dans Anthem mais osef un peu de ca)
> 
> https://www.asus.com/events/info/activity_Promotion/


D'après Reddit ça marche même avec du très vieux matos. J'espère que ma P8P67LE va fonctionner  ::ninja:: 
Ainsi que mon Asus EEE PC  ::lol::

----------


## Baalim

> Il se peut que certains malandrins ne soient pas opposés à l'idée de te voir t'infliger un châtiment de type "flagellation avec des orties", mais perso une simple correction de post me suffirait


Humm, je crois que j'ai fait une gaffe. J'ai modobell Flad par erreur. On va appeler ça un dommage collatéral  ::ninja::

----------


## Flad

> Humm, je crois que j'ai fait une gaffe. J'ai modobell Flad par erreur. On va appeler ça un dommage collatéral





> Va plus loin, vise l’autoroute allemande !


I said.

----------


## FB74

> Il se peut que certains malandrins ne soient pas opposés à l'idée de te voir t'infliger un châtiment de type "flagellation avec des orties", mais perso *une simple correction de post me suffirait*


Non, non...  ::ninja:: 

Mais si la flagellation était diffusée en streaming...  :Vibre:

----------


## Harvester

> Si vous avez du matos de chez Asus (Ils ne précisent pas quoi donc j'assume que ca marche avec tout), vous pouvez l'enregistrer sur leur promo actuelle et obtenir un mois gratuit d'origin access: (Plus une skin pour un truc dans Anthem mais osef un peu de ca)
> 
> https://www.asus.com/events/info/activity_Promotion/


C'est cumulable ? Parce que si ça l'est, je vais être abonné gratos très longtemps  ::):

----------


## JulLeBarge

> C'est cumulable ? Parce que si ça l'est, je vais être abonné gratos très longtemps


Oui ça l'est d'après ce que j'ai lu.

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> D'après Reddit ça marche même avec du très vieux matos. J'espère que ma P8P67LE va fonctionner 
> Ainsi que mon Asus EEE PC


Confirmé, une copine à récupéré un pass avec un vieil adaptateur bluetooth.  ::lol::

----------


## Bibik

C'est pas passé avec ma P8P67

----------


## Saereg

C'est passé avec un vieil écran 4:3 qui traînait dans un placard et une vieille tablette TF300T  ::lol::

----------


## Mamadou

Il sert à quoi cet abonnement concrètement? Sachant que j'ai aucun jeux EA

----------


## Ruvon

> Il sert à quoi cet abonnement concrètement? Sachant que j'ai aucun jeux EA


Bonne question, merci de l'avoir posée. Jouer à des jeux EA, j'ai autre chose à foutre en général :vousvousjetezdessusparcequec'estgratuitbandederap  aces: :grostrolldulundimatin:  ::ninja::

----------


## Saereg

Perso j'ai pris Pillars of Eternity et Deadfire, Unravel 1 et 2 et The Surge, pour l'instant  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> Il sert à quoi cet abonnement concrètement? Sachant que j'ai aucun jeux EA


Il sert essentiellement à télécharger des jeux auxquels tu oublieras de jouer avant la fin du mois d'abonnement gratuit.

Si tu es masochiste et que tu aimes le cumul, tu as également l'abonnement Game pass de Microsoft à 1 €.
C'est tout pareil mais tu as droit, en prime, à l'expérimentation du téléchargement sur le Windows store.

Bien évidemment, ce double succès te vaudra une certification expert CPC.

----------


## toramo

Salut,

Bah perso je ne vois pas l'offre Asus / Origin.
Je suis tout seul ?



@++

----------


## Harvester

Attends, on l'a pas a l'inscription cette certification ?

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Salut,
> 
> Bah perso je ne vois pas l'offre Asus / Origin.
> Je suis tout seul ?
> 
> 
> 
> @++


Je la vois plus non plus, apparement ils ont enlevé la page (peut etre car trop de monde a pris plein de codes en enregistrant tout leur matos?) :/ Je savais bien qu'un truc allait foirer avant que j'active l'offre, on est lundi.

Edit: C'est peut être aussi à cause d'un probleme de fuite des adresses mail (ca envoyait le mail à d'autres utilisateurs avec l'adresse email du destinataire original en clair), donc c'est possible que ca revienne quand ils auront réparer leur merdier.

----------


## Thelonious

> Salut,
> 
> Bah perso je ne vois pas l'offre Asus / Origin.
> Je suis tout seul ?
> 
> 
> 
> @++


Pareil je ne vois rien qui ressemble de près ou de loin à cette offre. Elle a dû être retirée

----------


## Baalim

> Attends, on l'a pas a l'inscription cette certification ?


c'était une offre uniquement disponible pour les Early birds.
Maintenant, il faut la mériter, notamment en allant troller le topic nintendo ou en participant au topic actu.


On m'indique dans l'oreillette qu'une boutique moyennement grise, www.BaalimshopIncGmhbSacaimansfreesteamkeys.com, vendrait une édition légendaire de Destiny 2 renégats pour 15 €.

J'ignore si l'offre en vaut la chandelle.

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Pareil je ne vois rien qui ressemble de près ou de loin à cette offre. Elle a dû être retirée


ouaip, retirée, notamment à cause d'un bug sur les emails qui étaient exposés... Je sais pas si elle va revenir du coup :/ J'ai pas eu le temps d'en profiter, n'étant pas chez moi...

----------


## FB74

> J'ignore si l'offre en vaut la chandelle.


Je pense que la réponse est dans la question.  :Tap:

----------


## Baalim

::sad:: 



Reçu à l'instant 


> Faites des économies avec Groupon !
> 
> En achetant un article avant le mardi 12 Mars, bénéficiez de 5€ de bon d'achat sur votre compte Groupon la semaine suivante, à utiliser pour votre prochain achat !
> La marche à suivre est très simple :
> 
> 1. Trouvez un produit qui vous plaît
> 2. Dans votre panier, insérez le code 'GROUPON5 ' juste avant de procéder au paiement. 
> 3. Votre article vous sera expédié, et votre bon d'achat de 5€ sera automatiquement crédité sur votre compte la semaine suivante, pour faire encore plus d'économies !


https://www.groupon.fr/goods




> Termes & Conditions : 
> Montant d'achat minimum de 1€. Certains deals sont exclus de cette promotion. L'achat doit être fait avant le mardi 12 Mars à 23:59 pour recevoir le bon d'achat la semaine suivante. 1 utilisation par client. Cette offre s'applique à une sélection de clients uniquement, cette invitation ne peut donc être transférée et l'achat doit être fait avec cette adresse email. Le bon d'achat Groupon sera valide pour une durée de 30 jours.

----------


## schouffy

> Il sert à quoi cet abonnement concrètement? Sachant que j'ai aucun jeux EA


Tu peux te faire les solos de Titanfall 2, Star Wars, Battlefield 1,... en un mois pour quelques euros. Je le ferai à l'occase.

----------


## Valenco

:Tap: 
Le titre du topic. Je ne vous félicite pas monsieur Flad. C'est graveleux et totalement su

Spoiler Alert! 


(ce)

perflu.

----------


## aggelon

> On m'indique dans l'oreillette qu'une boutique moyennement grise, www.BaalimshopIncGmhbSacaimansfreesteamkeys.com, vendrait une édition légendaire de Destiny 2 renégats pour 15 €.
> 
> J'ignore si l'offre en vaut la chandelle.


T'es sûr de ton coup ? Parce que voilà ce qui s'affiche :



> Hum, nous ne parvenons pas à trouver ce site.
> 
> Impossible de se connecter au serveur à l’adresse www.baalimshopincgmhbsacaimansfreesteamkeys.com.
> 
> Si l’adresse est correcte, voici trois autres choses que vous pouvez essayer de faire :
> 
>     Réessayer ultérieurement.
>     Vérifier votre connexion au réseau.
>     Si vous êtes connecté au travers d’un pare-feu, vérifier que Firefox a la permission d’accéder au Web.


Je me demande si la réponse ne se trouve pas dans le post juste au dessus  ::ninja:: 




> Pareil je ne vois rien qui ressemble de près ou de loin à cette offre. Elle a dû être retirée


Sand doute encore un mamaillou qui s'est barré avec la caisse de son shop gris dès qu'il a vu qu'il s'était fait repéré  ::trollface::

----------


## Magnarrok

> Le titre du topic. Je ne vous félicite pas monsieur Flad. C'est graveleux et totalement su
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> (ce)
> 
> perflu.


Asus pas que de la glace à mon avis.

----------


## Flad

Quand on achète sur leur store, est-ce qu'Asus débite rapidement ?

----------


## Valenco

Je ne sais pas trop. Je suis dubitatif.

----------


## Ruvon

> Quand on achète sur leur store, est-ce qu'Asus débite rapidement ?


Ça dépend si t'habites à plusieurs kilomètres de Tours.

----------


## Baalim

> Quand on achète sur leur store, est-ce qu'Asus débite rapidement ?


J'ai vu ce que vous aviez fait, Môssieur !
Votre compte est -enfin- bon  :Boom: 


Il me semble pertinent de vous parler du dernier bundle indie gala qui promet étrons et merveilles :

https://www.indiegala.com/monday-mot...0-steam-bundle

----------


## Thelonious

Asus débite à Tours ou Asus habite à Tours ?

C'est pas vraiment pareil. Soyez précis Messieurs

----------


## Gorillaz

Je trouve votre déballage d'humour hautement suce suspect  :tired: 

À signaler : Des hauts sexes heu *Deus Ex : révolution humaine* en version "coupure du réalisateur" à 2.54€ sur la modeste boutique (+ bas historique, "si tu trouves moins cher on te rembourse 2 fois la différence")

----------


## Ruvon

> À signaler : Des hauts sexes heu *Dieu issu : révolution humaine* en version "coupure du réalisateur" à 2.54€ sur la modeste boutique (+ bas historique, "si tu trouves moins cher on te rembourse 2 fois la différence")


Fixed.

----------


## Baalim

Promotion sur les final fantasy sur le humble store, bande de flooders.

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/p...-fantasy-sale/


Ouais, je vois déjà venir le débat  :Facepalm: 



Rayman legends à 4.44 €
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/raym...-uplay--1251-1

----------


## Stelarc

> Tu peux te faire les solos de Titanfall 2, Star Wars, Battlefield 1,... en un mois pour quelques euros. Je le ferai à l'occase.


Et qui voudrait s'infliger ça ? A part TF2 qui passe bien et encore. :Emo:

----------


## Flad

> Ouais, je vois déjà venir le débat


Y a pas des bas monsieur, circulez y a rien pour vous.
PERVERS !

----------


## Ruvon

> Promotion sur les final fantasy sur le humble store, bande de flooders.
> 
> https://www.humblebundle.com/store/p...-fantasy-sale/
> 
> 
> Ouais, je vois déjà venir le débat


Quel débat ? C'est tous des jeux de merde  :Cigare:

----------


## Baalim

> Quel débat ? C'est tous des jeux de merde


Je constate que tu as profondément analysé tout ça (et sondé plein de canards)  ::siffle:: 



Retour des cartes cadeaux magiques la fnac.

Dépensez 130 €uros pour pouvoir en claquer 150 €uros pour un truc qui coûte 20 €uros de plus que sur le net  ::lol:: 
https://www.fnac.com/n482165/E-carte...=mail_4a2475e1

----------


## Gorillaz

Ya pas à dire, on est vraiment sur le topic des bons plans  :<_<:

----------


## Mamadou

> Il sert essentiellement à télécharger des jeux auxquels tu oublieras de jouer avant la fin du mois d'abonnement gratuit.
> 
> Si tu es masochiste et que tu aimes le cumul, tu as également l'abonnement Game pass de Microsoft à 1 €.
> C'est tout pareil mais tu as droit, en prime, à l'expérimentation du téléchargement sur le Windows store.
> 
> Bien évidemment, ce double succès te vaudra une certification expert CPC.


Merci pour l'info.

Sinon elle sert à quoi la certification expert CPC? Sachant que j'ai aucun magazine CPC  ::ninja::

----------


## FB74

> Sinon elle sert* à quoi* la certification expert CPC? Sachant que j'ai aucun magazine CPC


Tu oses demander ?  :Boom: 

Mais c'est... ce qui sépare le bon grain de l'ivraie, l'élite de _celui qui n'est rien_, le caca bio embaumant du caca industriel !!!  :Boom: 

Non franchement, là... je crois qu'un modo doit intervenir...  :Tap:

----------


## Adu

On parle d'une certif Amstrad ou CanardPC ?

----------


## Spilke Spiegel

> Ouais, je vois déjà venir le débat


Puisque personne ne la encore fait, je le lance : Est-ce que le topic n'était pas mieux tenu lorsque c'était Baalim le maitre des lieux ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Flad

> Puisque personne ne la encore fait, je le lance : Est-ce que le topic n'était pas mieux tenu lorsque c'était Baalim le maitre des lieux ?


 :Tap:

----------


## Tenebris

> Promotion sur les final fantasy sur le humble store, bande de flooders.
> 
> https://www.humblebundle.com/store/p...-fantasy-sale/


Et comme par hasard, y a pas le 12  ::cry::

----------


## Adu

> Puisque personne ne la encore fait, je le lance : Est-ce que le topic n'était pas mieux tenu lorsque c'était Baalim le maitre des lieux ?


Oui, c'ST mieux quand il était le maitre !
 ::trollface::

----------


## Harvester

> Et comme par hasard, y a pas le 12


Pas grave c'est le moins bon.

----------


## Valenco

> Pas grave c'est le moins bon.


Ça passera pas.

----------


## erynnie

> Et comme par hasard, y a pas le IX


fixed

----------


## Baalim

Build your bundle poussiéreux
https://www.fanatical.com/en/pick-an...n-retro-bundle

Avec opération jupiter et eternam  :Bave: 

Accessoirement, début des soldes chez fanatical


Promotion la petite vague qui déborde au bord des chiottes chez Wgs

https://www.wingamestore.com/showcase/Konami-Sale/

Le chrono.gg du jour, supraland, a l'air rigolo et pas cher
https://store.steampowered.com/app/813630/Supraland/

Farcry 5, son season's pass et FC3 pour 30€
Si le code -20% passe, c'est très correct comme tarif

https://store.ubi.com/fr/far-cry--5-...isycon_ID53191

Dans la série : que faire pour la destocker :




>

----------


## Maalak

> Promotion sur les final fantasy sur le humble store, bande de flooders.
> 
> https://www.humblebundle.com/store/p...-fantasy-sale/


C'était une promo flash ? Quand je clique sur le lien, je me retrouve sur la page de démarrage du site et non sur une quelconque page de promo, les jeux FF étant par ailleurs à leur prix normal si je me rends directement dessus.

----------


## Franky Mikey

C'est vrai que c'est bizarre, j'ai bien vu la promo en question tout à l'heure (mais plus maintenant en effet).  :WTF:

----------


## Eradan

> Fixed.


Dieu Hors, pas Dieu Issu.

----------


## bbd

> Dieu Hors, pas Dieu Issu.


Par l'issue, tu vas dieu hors, non ?

----------


## FB74



----------


## Ruvon

Fabrique ton propre baluchon de jeux THQ nordique : https://www.humblebundle.com/store/p...q-nordic-byob/

This is The Police, Gothic 3, The Guild 2, Titan Quest, les Jagged Alliance, Expeditions: Conquistador...

----------


## Harvester

> Ça passera pas.


Caramba, encore raté  ::ninja::

----------


## Catel

Gremlins Inc à 3,75 € sur Steam

----------


## Tenebris

> Ça passera pas.


 :Cigare:

----------


## Valenco

> https://tof.cx/images/2019/03/11/d1e...d28e3655ea.jpg


 ::P:

----------


## Ruvon

Wailing Heights à -70% soit 3€ sur Steam

P.A.M.E.L.A. à -40% soit 13,79€ sur Steam

----------


## Flad

> https://tof.cx/images/2019/03/11/d1e...d28e3655ea.jpg


Give that cat a mouse !

----------


## Baalim

> Wailing Heights à -70% soit 3€ sur Steam
> 
> [


Ah, j'avais oublié que je l'avais acheté, celui-là  :Facepalm:

----------


## Calys

> Ah, j'avais oublié que je l'avais acheté, celui-là


T'aurais dû regarder l'émission CPC, je suis sûr que Marie Combo pourrait t'aider à ranger ta bibliothèque steam  ::): 


Spoiler Alert! 


à moins qu'elle fasse un AVC en arrivant, c'est possible aussi  ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

Même l'émission CPC sur O'Gaming se fout de la gueule de Baalim.

Je ne me sentais déjà pas coupable avant, là ça va être festival.

----------


## Supergounou

> Même l'émission CPC sur O'Gaming se fout de la gueule de Baalim.


On veut des liens !

----------


## Baalim

> On veut des liens !


Fake News !

----------


## Ruvon

> On veut des liens !


A 1h51 et 37 secondes. Merci Marie !

https://www.twitch.tv/videos/393989637

----------


## Kaede

Excellent  ::P:

----------


## Hyeud

Merci pour le lien, le débat matos m'a donné envie d'acheter une console.

----------


## sticky-fingers

cette émission de dépressifs  ::unsure::

----------


## Gorillaz

Question à 2 balles : il me semble qu'il existe un topic d'échange de jeux, vous auriez le lien ? 
Merci les potos !

(accessoirement si vous avez un bon plan pour slay the spire, je prends ...)

----------


## Graouu

> A 1h51 et 37 secondes. Merci Marie !
> 
> https://www.twitch.tv/videos/393989637


Ahah excellent merci, faut que je remate l’émission.

Ah petite info pour *The Division 2*, dès fois que.

Saviez-tu qu'*après la sortie du jeu, les clés ne seront plus disponibles chez les revendeurs de clés* mais *uniquement chez uplay et sur le kipic store.*

Source : https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/tom-...-uplay--3777-2




> Informations complémentaires
> 
> Bonjour tout le monde,
> 
> Malheureusement, nous devons annoncer qu'Ubisoft ne permettra plus la vente en version digital de Division 2 après sa sortie le 15 Mars 2019, sur les boutiques tiers comme Gamesplanet. Après cette date, le jeu ne sera disponible que sur le store d'Ubisoft ainsi que sur une autre boutique exclusive. Ce sera aussi le cas pour les contenus supplémentaires comme le Season Pass, les Extensions, etc.
> 
> Profitez-en pour l'acheter sur Gamesplanet *jusqu'au 15 Mars* et pour utiliser la promotion Paysafecard avant qu'il ne soit retirer de notre boutique.
> 
> Nous ne serons plus capable de répondre aux requêtes du support (comme les clés activées sur un mauvais compte) après le 15 Mars comme nous n'aurons plus de clés à échanger. On vous invite à contacter Ubisoft pour ces cas-là.
> ...


Donc si vous voyez passer un bon prix à part les trucs chelous AMD avec le compte steam à refiler pour activation, çà m'intéresse (en gold hein).

----------


## banditbandit

Un bundle special dédicace Jopopoe chez HB : Alone In The Dark Antology 3.74 €

 Bon il manque quand même AITD The New Nightmare  me semble-t-il (par décence je ne parlerais pas de Illumination le mal nommé )

----------


## Ruvon

> Ahah excellent merci, faut que je remate l’émission.
> 
> Ah petite info pour *The Division 2*, dès fois que.
> 
> Saviez-tu qu'*après la sortie du jeu, les clés ne seront plus disponibles chez les revendeurs de clés* mais *uniquement chez uplay et sur le kipic store.*
> 
> Source : https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/tom-...-uplay--3777-2
> 
> 
> ...


L'info pour The Division 2 était passée sur le topic de l'EGS, mais tu fais bien d'en reparler ici  :;):

----------


## FB74

> Question à 2 balles : il me semble qu'il existe un topic d'échange de jeux, vous auriez le lien ? 
> Merci les potos !
> 
> (accessoirement si vous avez un bon plan pour slay the spire, je prends ...)


Topic des dons de jeux:
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/10...pour-le-moral-!

Topic des échanges de jeux (clés):
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/57...autre-démat-)

----------


## Gorillaz

Merci le chat  :;):

----------


## Baalim

Soldes chez ubi.
https://store.ubi.com/fr/spring-sale


Fc new dawn est déjà à 22.5€ hors points ubi  ::wacko:: 
https://store.ubi.com/fr/far-cry-new...3.html#start=1

Zombi 2€
https://store.ubi.com/fr/search?q=Zombi

----------


## Stelarc

> Donc si vous voyez passer un bon prix à part les trucs chelous AMD avec le compte steam à refiler pour activation, çà m'intéresse (en gold hein).


D'où t'as vu que c'était "chelou" ? ::(:

----------


## Bloub et Riz

> Soldes chez ubi.
> https://store.ubi.com/fr/spring-sale


Cool, on peut cumuler avec les 20 % supplémentaires en échange de 100 points ubi.
23.99 € pour Trials Rising gold du coup  ::lol::

----------


## Gorillaz

Du coup on a les chiens de garde 2 à 9€ !
Par contre, ils n'ont pas soldé le passe saisonnier pour le credo de l'assassin : l'odyssée  :Emo:

----------


## schouffy

> Du coup on a les chiens de garde 2 à 9€ !
> Par contre, ils n'ont pas soldé le passe saisonnier pour le credo de l'assassin : l'odyssée


Tu tiens un truc avec ces trads, c'est hilarant  ::XD::

----------


## Baalim

> Tu tiens un truc avec ces trads, c'est hilarant


Déjà breveté par le Québec si j'en crois ma vieille collection de dvd importés

----------


## Valenco

> Du coup on a les chiens de garde 2 à 9€ !
> Par contre, ils n'ont pas soldé le passe saisonnier pour le credo de l'assassin : l'odyssée


Les chiens de garde 2 font également partie des jeux offerts en pré commande de La Division 2.

----------


## Gorillaz

> Déjà breveté par le Québec si j'en crois ma vieille collection de dvd importés


'Stie, j'ai été démasqué  ::ninja:: 




> Les chiens de garde 2 font également partie des jeux offerts en pré commande de La Division 2.


La L2, tu veux dire ?

----------


## Mamadou

> Cool, on peut cumuler avec les 20 % supplémentaires en échange de 100 points ubi.
> 23.99 € pour Trials Rising gold du coup


Les promos marchent avec les points ubi  ::huh:: 

Ca veut dire qu'en plus d'économiser 20%, j'aurais pu avoir Odyssey sur Uplay au lieu de steam  ::cry::

----------


## Bloub et Riz

> Les promos marchent avec les points ubi 
> 
> Ca veut dire qu'en plus d'économiser 20%, j'aurais pu avoir Odyssey sur Uplay au lieu de steam


Oui je viens de passer commande  :;):

----------


## Gorth_le_Barbare

> Soldes chez ubi.
> https://store.ubi.com/fr/spring-sale


Putain on dirait un site fait pour les attardés ! Des images énormes pour chaque jeu, seulement 8 produits visibles en même temps sur du 1920x1200, impossible d'ouvrir dans un nouvel onglet...
Ça ferait presque regretter le webdesign des années 90 !
Ubisoft : le seul éditeur qui arrive à te faire ragequitter un site internet !

----------


## Baalim

La manette de vos rêves sur switch à 20 €

https://www.auchan.fr/manette-filair...tch/p-c1090046

----------


## bbd

Pas des jeux vidéos mais de beaux t-shirts, il y a 50% sur le shop Qwertee pour quelques heures en passant par un lien de référencement Facebook: https://www.qwertee.com/shop?sort=popular&ref=fb

----------


## Valenco

> La L2, tu veux dire ?


 ::P:

----------


## jopopoe

> Un bundle special dédicace Jopopoe chez HB : Alone In The Dark Antology 3.74 €
> 
>  Bon il manque quand même AITD The New Nightmare  me semble-t-il (par décence je ne parlerais pas de Illumination le mal nommé )


J'ai déjà ces jeux en version physique, mais merci quand même  ::P:

----------


## JulLeBarge

Petite promo sur The Division 2 sur Gameplanet.
La version standard est à 53,99€, ou 49,99€ en payant avec paysafecard
La gold à 89,99€ ou 85,99€.

----------


## Baalim

> Petite promo sur The Division 2 sur Gameplanet.
> La version standard est à 53,99€, ou 49,99€ en payant avec paysafecard
> La gold à 89,99€ ou 85,99€.




*The division 2 à 42/43 €uros* avec le code VITAFR chez play asia :

https://www.play-asia.com/tom-clancy...on-2/13/70cib9

Accessoirement, DMC5 à 36 €
https://www.play-asia.com/devil-may-cry-5/13/70cia5


Minion masters, le jeuquilétrobienquejenai3dansmoninventaire, est gratos sur discord.
https://discordapp.com/store/skus/48...minion-masters

----------


## FB74

J'ai un bon de réduction de 10 euros dès 20 euros d'achat sur eBay.

Y'a quoi de bien sur PC ?  ::trollface::

----------


## BeaM

> Saviez-tu qu'*après la sortie du jeu, les clés ne seront plus disponibles chez les revendeurs de clés* mais *uniquement chez uplay et sur le kipic store.*
> 
> Source : https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/tom-...-uplay--3777-2


Si le jeu se vend bien il est probable que ce choix s’avère judicieux principalement pour "contenir" la chute des prix,  .... si les ventes sont en bernes je pense qu'on retrouvera rapidement des clés chez les revendeurs.

----------


## Wolverine

*Overcooked 2* chez chrono.gg à *18,50$* (il a déjà été moins cher apparemment)

----------


## aggelon

Humble Strategy Bundle 2019

0.89€
Niche ( ::love:: ) - a genetics survival game
Ashes of the Singularity: Escalation
Throne of Lies The Online Game of Deceit

moyenne: (5.26€)
Dungeons 3
Offworld Trading Company
Offworld Trading Company: Jupiter's Forge Expansion Pack

8€
Stellaris
Plague Inc: Evolved

13.34€
Sid Meier’s Civilization® VI

----------


## Baalim

Le chat s'est fait rouler dessus  ::O: 

Just cause 4 poursuit sa descente aux enfers avec un tarif de 23.37€ chez gmg

https://www.greenmangaming.com/games/just-cause-4-pc/

----------


## aggelon

Il doit faire la sieste, il paraît que ça ronfle 16h par jour ces bestioles-là ! Sinon, le reste du temps, ça bouffe...  ::siffle::

----------


## Wolverine

Ben, faut dire que c'est repassé à une publication à 19h au lieu de 20h ... il a du se faire surprendre  ::ninja::

----------


## FB74

> Ben, faut dire que c'est repassé à une publication à 19h au lieu de 20h ... il a du se faire surprendre


Ouais le changement d'heure aux USA.  :tired:

----------


## rogercoincoin

> Le chat s'est fait rouler dessus


allons allons. soyez gentil avec le chat ...

----------


## aggelon

::P: .

----------


## odji

Vampyr est à moins de 20 balles sur steam.

----------


## Supergounou

> cette émission de dépressifs


J'avoue, ackboo aux commandes ça respire la joie de vivre  :^_^: 

Et merci Ruvon pour le lien  :;):

----------


## Marmottas

> Pas des jeux vidéos mais de beaux t-shirts


On n'écrit pas chemise en forme de T ?

----------


## FB74

> Humble Strategy Bundle 2019
> 
> 0.89€
> Niche () - a genetics survival game
> Ashes of the Singularity: Escalation
> Throne of Lies The Online Game of Deceit
> 
> moyenne: (5.26€)
> Dungeons 3
> ...


C'est bien le "Niche" ?  :tired:

----------


## aggelon

C’est un jeu où tu dois réussir à faire survivre ta tribu d’animaux sauvages en sélectionnant les gènes les plus adaptés.
Le camarade Tchey avait fait une présentation : https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...ie-génétique  :;):

----------


## Baalim

> C'est bien le "Niche" ?


Pour un chat ?
Au poil.

Watchdogs 2, 9€
https://www.voidu.com/en/watch_dogs-2
Anno 2070, 5€
https://store.ubi.com/eu/anno-2070/5...0458b4662.html

L'antique et précurseur Albion à 0.5€ !
https://store.ubi.com/eu/albion/5903...9158b4567.html

Dans le genre antique, startopia, 1.08€
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games...ca00e60a18050b

----------


## Valenco

> C'est bien le "Niche" ?


Tu préférerais sans doute un jeu nommé "Panier". ::ninja::

----------


## Magnarrok

> C'est bien le "Niche" ?


Ça dépend je dirais. Je ne connais que "Ainsi parlait Zarathoustra" de nom.

 ::ninja::

----------


## Anonyme210226

> Humble Strategy Bundle 2019
> 
> 0.89€
> Niche () - un jeu de survie génétique
> Cendres de la Singularité : Escalade
> Le Trône des Mensonges, le jeu en ligne de la Tromperie
> 
> moyenne: (5.26€)
> Dongeons 3
> ...


ccpt

----------


## aggelon

> Dongeons


 :Boom: 

 ::P:

----------


## Gorillaz

> ccpt


Merci, c'est beaucoup plus clair  :Indeed:

----------


## Ruvon

> 


La même. Bien essayé Mr Villa, mais la traduction Google Trad staïle c'est pas donné à tout le monde.

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Le chat s'est fait rouler dessus 
> 
> Just cause 4 poursuit sa descente aux enfers avec un tarif de 23.37€ chez gmg
> 
> https://www.greenmangaming.com/games/just-cause-4-pc/


S'il atteint Mad Max et Mafia 3 dans la catégorie "eh psst ! si t'as 5 balles j'ai un jeu, regarde !", je vais enfin pouvoir l'acheter.

----------


## Wolverine

Vu l'allure à laquelle le prix chute, on peut avoir bon espoir pour les soldes de Noel  :Bave:

----------


## Anonyme210226

> La même. Bien essayé Mr Villa, mais la traduction Google Trad staïle c'est pas donné à tout le monde.


Ha ha, je ne me suis pas assez relu. Je pars de ce pas me repentir en me frottant avec sel et vinaigre sur les plaies que vos lapidations auront causé à mon corps meurtri.

----------


## Wolverine

::O:  Ne pas relever les fautes   ::siffle:: 


 ::ninja::   :Cigare:   ::trollface::

----------


## Baalim

Carrefour Créteil :

Dishonored 2, cod 4, prey, syberia 3, shadow awakening... 5€

----------


## Magnarrok

Mince ! Une enfilade de bons plans !

----------


## banditbandit

Sortie de GRAY à 7.37 € (-10%) sur steam.

Ils ont perdu une roue ou lâché la rampe chez Steam j'ai jamais vu une offre avec une devanture aussi explicite.  :WTF: 

Rien à voir mais si quand même on peut faire le parallèle avec l'émission de canardpc à propos de la prochaine console M$ Anaconda (faut juste lire le fil sur le stream...  ::lol::   )





> J'avoue, ackboo aux commandes ça respire la joie de vivre 
> 
> Et merci Ruvon pour le lien


Ah ouais mais la bande de déglinguos ils font des soirées Mylène Farmer ou ordre du temple solaire, non !?  ::O:

----------


## Wulfstan

> Sortie de GRAY à 7.37 € (-10%) sur steam.
> 
> Ils ont perdu une roue ou lâché la rampe chez Steam j'ai jamais vu une offre avec une devanture aussi explicite.


_GRAY is a platform-puzzle game combined with an erotic visual novel._

Mais... Mais... Pourquoi ?!?

----------


## Baalim

> _GRAY is a platform-puzzle game combined with an erotic visual novel._
> 
> Mais... Mais... Pourquoi ?!?


Mais parce que c'est génial  ::lol:: 


Ah, je viens de m'apercevoir que j'avais déjà Shadows awakening  :Facepalm: 
MAis, comment ? 
Et Pourquoi ?  ::wacko:: 



Story of a mighty hero gratos : 
https://freebies.indiegala.com/the-g...ro-remastered/

----------


## Calys

> Mais... Mais... Pourquoi ?!?


Toi aussi t'es nul aux jeux de plateformes ?  :Emo: 

Sinon pour pas être HS il y a des manettes Xbox One + Gears of War 4 pour 35€ à la fnouc : https://jeux-video.fnac.com/Microsof.../a10277689/w-4

----------


## fatalix41

Bundle de FPS sur greenmangaming à 1e79 avec FEAR 3, RAGE, Killing Floor, Insurgency, Action Alien, CTU: Counter Terrorism Unit et Tales of Destruction

https://www.greenmangaming.com/games/fps-bundle-pc/

Ne serait-ce que pour FEAR 3 et RAGE cela vaut le coup.

----------


## Anonyme210226

> Ne pas relever les fautes


Quelles fautes ?  :tired:  Il n'y avait qu'une pauvre erreur de typo avec un S qui a sauté sous l'effet de l'émotion et du vinaigre ultra-concentré qui a brûlé mes terminaisons nerveuses.

----------


## Wulfstan

> Toi aussi t'es nul aux jeux de plateformes ?


Voui... Mais quand je vois l'art du visual novel en question (je ne savais pas que les images pornographiques dans les trailers étaient autorisées d'ailleurs), je me dis que je ne rate pas grand-chose.  ::ninja::

----------


## Anonyme210226

> Baluchon de jeux de tir en vue subjective sur verthommejouant à 1,79 e avec PEUR 3, RAGE, Sol Tueur, Insurrection, Action extraterrestre, UAT: Unité Anti-Terroriste et Les Contes de Destruction
> 
> https://www.greenmangaming.com/games/fps-bundle-pc/


Cela gagne-t-il enfin le seau d'approbation de Ruvon ?

----------


## aggelon

> Quelles fautes ?  Il n'y avait qu'une pauvre erreur de typo avec un S qui a sauté sous l'effet de l'émotion et du vinaigre ultra-concentré qui a brûlé mes terminaisons nerveuses.


Il t'en manque encore une...   ::siffle:: 

Wolverine avait d'ailleurs bien écrit 


> Ne pas relever le*S* faute*S*


 ::trollface::

----------


## Wolverine

> Quelles fautes ?  Il n'y avait qu'une pauvre erreur de typo avec un S qui a sauté sous l'effet de l'émotion et du vinaigre ultra-concentré qui a brûlé mes terminaisons nerveuses.


il y avait aussi l'accord du participe passé avec le complément d'objet direct qui le précède, non ? C'était pour pinailler, d'où les smileys  ::trollface::

----------


## Baalim

Trois clés surprises pour la modique somme de 12 €. Vais-je encore me faire entuber ?  :tired: 

https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...mystery-bundle

 on peut tromper 1000 personnes une fois mais...

 Sinon, opus magnum est à -40 % chez chrono.gg
 Mais bon, qui voudrait d'un puzzle game sans nichons

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Trois clés surprises pour la modique somme de 12 €. Vais-je encore me faire entuber ? 
> 
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...mystery-bundle
> 
>  on peut tromper 1000 personnes une fois mais...


Dis nous ce que tu as eu au lieu de faire ton timide...

----------


## Baalim

> Dis nous ce que tu as eu au lieu de faire ton timide...


 J'ai déjà acheté une switch il y a quelques jours. Je vais faire une pause sur les achats à la con

----------


## Calys

> Je vais faire une pause sur les achats à la con

----------


## Baalim

> https://media.giphy.com/media/65ODCw...LsX3/giphy.gif


Bon, jusqu'au prochain groupees.

Edit ah, tiens, en parlant de,ça

https://groupees.com/mixit2

----------


## rogercoincoin

> J'ai déjà acheté une switch il y a quelques jours. Je vais faire une pause sur les achats à la con

----------


## Ruvon

> Cela gagne-t-il enfin le seau d'approbation de Ruvon ?


I see what you did here  :tired:

----------


## FB74

> J'ai déjà acheté une switch il y a quelques jours. Je vais faire une pause sur les achats à la con


Ou alors emmener Madame Baalim en weekend pour mieux faire passer le relevé de compte à la fin du mois.  :Emo:

----------


## Ruvon

> I see what you did here


Pour le Pigeon Hunting Mystery Bundle, voici ce que reddit a eu droit jusqu'ici : https://www.reddit.com/r/GameDeals/c...199_3_mystery/

Beaucoup de Observer, de Call of, de Lego... Bioshock Infinite aussi... Geometry Wars 3...

Rien d'intéressant jusqu'ici.

----------


## rogercoincoin

C'est fou  le nombre de gens marqué par l'effet "kinder surprise".. Moi , cela ne prend plus ...  :ouaiouai:

----------


## FB74

Disons qu'on espère toujours le meilleur.










Et à la fin on a un "bon plan" à la Baalim...  :Emo:

----------


## Valenco

> Ou alors emmener Madame Baalim en weekend pour mieux faire passer le relevé de compte à la fin du mois.


Il ne peut pas. Il a gratté les derniers euros du PEL pour acheter la switch.

----------


## Wolverine

> Et à la fin on a un "bon plan" à la Baalim...


Et il est là le piège, des fois il a de vrais bons plans  ::rolleyes:: 

*Opus Magnum* à *12$* chez chrono.gg

----------


## Baalim

> Il ne peut pas. Il a gratté les derniers euros du PEL pour acheter la switch.


 Je te le confirme. C'est tellement la dèche que je n'ai pas de jeu et que je suis forcé de jouer à Fortnite  ::sad::

----------


## rogercoincoin

Il peut toujours emmener Madame , rêver sur les premiers chippendales des années 80, à la salle polyvalente de Mouflin les villes ...
ils ont de la bouteille, pour animer les soirées ....



Et puis c'est bien : quand on voit ce que l'on se tape... il  y a toujours pire ailleurs !!
et hop.. le trou dans le PEL pour la switch ....oublié ...

----------


## Baalim

En parlant de bons plans, j'ai un shadow Awakening à refourguer à cinq euros pour cause de « j'ai encore acheté un doublon »

----------


## Valenco

> En parlant de bons plans, j'ai un shadow Awakening à refourguer à cinq euros pour cause de « j'ai encore acheté un doublon »


Je te le prends histoire de renflouer ton CODEVI. Fais moi un mp avec tes coordonnées paypal.  :;):

----------


## fletch2099

Tu l'aurais pas acheté en triple? ^^ Ok vais attendre que tu le fasses!

----------


## Baalim

> Je te le prends histoire de renflouer ton CODEVI. Fais moi un mp avec tes coordonnées paypal.


Ça roule  :;): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Tu l'aurais pas acheté en triple? ^^ Ok vais attendre que tu le fasses!


Tu vas rire mais j'en ai choppé une deuxième exemplaire... Au cas où

----------


## fletch2099

lol j'aurais pas attendu longtemps ^^ fais moi signe si tu veux t'en débarrasser en faisant un copier coller du mp avec ton mail paypal

----------


## Marmottas

> Je vais faire une pause sur les achats à la con


signé : un atariste...
(oui, c'était facile)

----------


## loki111

> Carrefour Créteil :
> 
> Dishonored 2, cod 4, prey, syberia 3, shadow awakening... 5€


Il y en avait au carrefour de Mont Saint-Aignan dans la banlieue de Rouen.
J'ai aussi trouvé un Injustice Gods among us Ultimate Edition.
ça doit être une opération nationale.

----------


## Abzaarg

> Je te le confirme. C'est tellement la dèche que je n'ai pas de jeu et que je suis forcé de jouer à Fortnite


Il me reste de la place dans mon abo si tu veux jouer a Tetris 99 ou aux jeux Nes  ::):

----------


## FB74

Ca existe des bons plans sur Dragon Ball FighterZ mais en edition "complète" (ultimate) ?

Ca me ferait mal d'acheter le jeu de base et d'avoir XXX DLC à acheter à prix d'or derrière...  :tired:

----------


## Baalim

> Il me reste de la place dans mon abo si tu veux jouer a Tetris 99 ou aux jeux Nes


Ah ouais, ça m'intéresserait pas mal,surtout pour essayer tetris 99  ::o: 

Pour les intéressés, stardew valley est dispo sur Android pour 9€

----------


## pikkpi

> Ca existe des bons plans sur Dragon Ball FighterZ mais en edition "complète" (ultimate) ?
> 
> Ca me ferait mal d'acheter le jeu de base et d'avoir XXX DLC à acheter à prix d'or derrière...


Je pense pas vu que le Season Pass 2 est vendu que depuis récemment, et que le contenu inclus commence à peine à sortir.

----------


## talouche

Encore 9H pour profiter de 21% sur le jeu *IT'S WINTER* (exclusivité Steam):

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...___ITS_WINTER/

----------


## FB74

> Je pense pas vu que le Season Pass 2 est vendu que depuis récemment, et que le contenu inclus commence à peine à sortir.


Y'a de l'abus sur les prix là...  :tired:

----------


## Abzaarg

> Ah ouais, ça m'intéresserait pas mal,surtout pour essayer tetris 99 
> 
> Pour les intéressés, stardew valley est dispo sur Android pour 9€


Tu as un MP

----------


## Magnarrok

Un jeu gratos sur indiegala : The Great Story of a Mighty Hero - Remastered

Ah je crois que Baalim en a parlé déjà !

----------


## Baalim

Un bundle de jeux louches à 2$ chez itch.io

https://itch.io/s/17144/preaster-sale

South park 2ème du nom pour 10.80 chez Voidu.
https://www.voidu.com/en/south-park-...ured-but-whole

Les codes "promo" ne fonctionnent pas sur les titres ubi.

----------


## TheGreatMakak

Pour le prix d'une canette de sucre couleur marron avec des bulles, un excellent versus fighting :

Skullgirls 2nd Encore Complete Pack 1.90€ (fanatical)

----------


## odji

Grid 2 et du dlc offert part HB

edit:
Grid 2 05JJJ-ZINCW-732NF
GRID 2 - Bathurst Track Pack  04ZAZ-C7NNN-PGJJ6
GRID 2 - Spa-Francorchamps Track Pack  04RF9-5E8MX-XKECI

----------


## FB74

J'ai pris sur HB (pas les clés proposées par odji), mais j'avais déjà, y compris les DLC.  :;):

----------


## odji

Week-end sega sur le vieux store steam, Bayonetta pour moins de 5 balles par exemple

----------


## Baalim

Le vieillot lost planet 3 à 5$.
Mouais.
https://www.chrono.gg/?utm_source=si...=lost_planet_3

Street fighter anniversary à 14.96€ chea play asia.
https://www.play-asia.com/street-fig...tion/13/70c1s1

Je doute que le code VITAFR fonctionne.

Doa 6 déjà à 44€ avant code promo.
https://www.play-asia.com/dead-or-alive-6/13/70cl0h

Re2 à 31.85€ avant code promo
https://www.play-asia.com/resident-evil-2/13/70c7bd

----------


## cedes4

Si ca interesse les reticents a Humble :
Grid 2 : 2740F-CNIZT-G05NM

(me suis gardé les DLC)

----------


## Maalak

C'est quoi l'intérêt de refiler vos clés Grid2 (partielles qui plus est) alors qu'elle sont gratuites chez HB ?  :tired:

----------


## FB74

> Street fighter anniversary à 14.96€ chea play asia.
> https://www.play-asia.com/street-fig...tion/13/70c1s1


Marvel vs Capcom Infinite à 7.39 euros...
https://www.play-asia.com/marvel-vs-...team/13/70bdzv

----------


## fletch2099

> C'est quoi l'intérêt de refiler vos clés Grid2 (partielles qui plus est) alors qu'elle sont gratuites chez HB ?


Pour les réticents à Humble, c'est marqué dessus Lassie! ^^
Et comme d'hab avec les clés en clair, elle à été ninja... Même pas un merci, rien...

----------


## Abzaarg

> Week-end sega sur le vieux store steam, Bayonetta pour moins de 5 balles par exemple


J'attendais le passage de Vanquish sous la barre des 5€, c'est acheté du coup.

----------


## plotz

> Grid 2 et du dlc offert part HB


 Merci, il est vraiement top, je crois qu'il va détrôner Dirt 3 dans mes préférences!

----------


## TheGreatMakak

> Pour les réticents à Humble, c'est marqué dessus Lassie! ^^
> Et comme d'hab avec les clés en clair, elle à été ninja... Même pas un merci, rien...


Tu en veux une ?
Si oui je l'ai pris, mais j'ai déjà le jeu, donc je peux redonner le tout à quelqu'un (dlc compris du coup).  ::):

----------


## Stelarc

> Pour les réticents à Humble, c'est marqué dessus Lassie! ^^


Non mais là les mecs faut qu'ils virent leur PC et aillent vivre dans une putain de forêt avec des hippies. ::ninja::

----------


## FB74

> Non mais là les mecs faut qu'ils virent leur PC et aillent vivre dans une putain de forêt avec des hippies.


Tsss... t'as déjà vu un écolo vivre sans son smartphone ?  ::ninja::

----------


## odji

HS: Epic store fail https://www.reddit.com/r/pcgaming/co...ct_your_steam/

----------


## BeaM

Far Cry New Dawn a 17,69€ sur Wingamestore

https://www.wingamestore.com/product...-Cry-New-Dawn/

----------


## pikkpi

> Doa 6 déjà à 44€ avant code promo.
> https://www.play-asia.com/dead-or-alive-6/13/70cl0h


Petit bump là dessus pour revenir sur les épisodes précédents où on avait parlé du season pass à 90€. Et bien je voulais juste préciser que le mot saison prend tout son sens vu que le dit season pass représente exactement 3 mois de contenus.

edit - Je rajoute un bon plan :

Le picross-like Pictopix est en promo chez steam pour 5€ pas à son PBH* mais presque.

*PBH = Plus Bas Historique

----------


## neophus

> Grid 2 et du dlc offert part HB
> 
> edit:
> Grid 2 05JJJ-ZINCW-732NF
> GRID 2 - Bathurst Track Pack  04ZAZ-C7NNN-PGJJ6
> GRID 2 - Spa-Francorchamps Track Pack  04RF9-5E8MX-XKECI


merci pour le bon plan !

----------


## neophus

> Far Cry New Dawn a 17,69€ sur Wingamestore
> 
> https://www.wingamestore.com/product...-Cry-New-Dawn/


Déjà aussi bas ? il a prit cher rapidement :D

----------


## Baalim

> Déjà aussi bas ? il a prit cher rapidement :D


Ça renforce bien l'idée qu'ubi aurait dû opter pour un placement tarifaire à la blood dragon dès le départ.

----------


## neophus

> Ça renforce bien l'idée qu'ubi aurait dû opter pour un placement tarifaire à la blood dragon dès le départ.


Ou faire un vrai jeu et pas une énième copie  ::trollface::

----------


## Baalim

> Ou faire un vrai jeu et pas une énième copie


Mais t'es un dangereux révolutionnaire !  ::O: 
On parle de l'industrie du jv (qui n'a certes pas encore le talent de l'industrie cinématographique mais qui s'en rapproche rapidement)

----------


## neophus

> Mais t'es un dangereux révolutionnaire ! 
> On parle de l'industrie du jv (qui n'a certes pas encore le talent de l'industrie cinématographique mais qui s'en rapproche rapidement)


T'as vu ça ! ouais enfin l’industrie du ciné c'est pas rose non plus... les films sont presque tous pareils.. rien de très innovant non plus

----------


## Ruvon

> Ou faire un vrai jeu et pas une énième copie


Et on fait quoi des gens qui  :Bave:  à l'annonce de chaque suite, reboot ou remaster de licences à succès ?

----------


## Baalim

> Et on fait quoi des gens qui  à l'annonce de chaque suite, reboot ou remaster de licences à succès ?


ce qui me rappelle quelque peu les vivats récents suite au pauvre teasing de the behemoth qui laisse craindre un énième portage de Castle crashers sur la switch qui me semble être la console la plus bio de la planète.

----------


## Dunccan

Salut les canards,
une idée de bon pc pour FFX remastered sur PC ?  J'ai bien trouvé un truc sur G2play mais je ne sais pas ce que ça vaut ...

----------


## neophus

> Et on fait quoi des gens qui  à l'annonce de chaque suite, reboot ou remaster de licences à succès ?


On les plaint ?  ::):

----------


## Magnarrok

Two point Hospital gratos ce week-end pour tester avant d'acheter (à 23,44€ en promo) sur Vapeur®.

----------


## Gorillaz

J'imagine que tu parles de *l'Hôpital aux 2 pointes* ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Ruvon

> On les plaint ?


Faut faire ça sur le topic des bons plaints, du coup.

----------


## Baalim

Tiens, Flad est en manque d'inspiration ?

Valkyria chronicles 4 à 30  € sur switch.
Une promo sur switch. Je suis ému  :Emo: 
https://www.nintendo.fr/Rechercher/R...kyria&f=147393




Bon, évidemment, faut aimer les jeux de course pourris et les fps à 15 images/seconde et avoir une xbox one.
Ça limite forcément le public cible  ::trollface::

----------


## Baalim

Retour du deal asus:
https://rogarena.com/rewards/global/

L'abonnement gratos origin access 1 mois se trouve dans la section récompenses.

----------


## FB74

> Valkyria chronicles 4 à 30  € sur switch.
> Une promo sur switch. Je suis ému


Ouais mais là t'as plus de sous, non ?  :tired: 

Et mars est un mois de 31 jours... c'est long à venir la paye...  :tired:

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Retour du deal asus:
> https://rogarena.com/rewards/global/
> 
> L'abonnement gratos origin access 1 mois se trouve dans la section récompenses.


C'est pas la même adresse que la première promo, c'est vraiment la même ?

----------


## Baalim

> C'est pas la même adresse que la première promo, c'est vraiment la même ?


Nan, c'est mieux. Tu t'inscris sur le site ROG, ce qui te donne un crédit de 151 points.
Le mois d'abonnement offert est une récompense qui coûte 100 points.

----------


## Anonyme210226

> Tiens, Flad est en manque d'inspiration ?
> 
> Valkyria chronicles 4 à 30  € sur switch.
> Une promo sur switch. Je suis ému 
> https://www.nintendo.fr/Rechercher/R...kyria&f=147393
> 
> 
> https://static-pepper.dealabs.com/th.../1538655_1.jpg
> 
> ...


Je précise l'offre pour ceux qui ne pourraient pas voir la photo :
Manette BoiteX + 3 jeux : Les Combattantz de la Balle de Dragon ; Les Champs de Bataille de JoueurInconnu ; Le Remboursement du Besoin de Vitesse. Le tout pour 64,99 €.

----------


## FB74

Moi je suis de la génération qui a vu Dragon Ball et les 7 boules de cristal (avec l'armée du ruban rouge), je ne suis pas trop Dragon Ball Z.  :Emo:

----------


## rogercoincoin

J'ai suivi les conseils de Baalim : j'ai pris the division 2 PC en digital sur Play asia...

Toujours rien .... ::|:    C'est toujours aussi long chez play asia??
Quelqu'un a reçu son code uplay ???  ::blink::

----------


## Hilikkus

> J'ai suivi les conseils de Baalim


 :haha: 


(Jamais été sur play asia mais j'ai souvenir de plaintes suite à des clés perdues dans le cyber espace  ::unsure::  )

----------


## FB74

> *J'ai suivi les conseils de Baalim* : j'ai pris the division 2 PC en digital sur Play asia...
> 
> Toujours rien ....   C'est toujours aussi long chez play asia??
> Quelqu'un a reçu son code uplay ???


 :Emo: 




En fait, les conseils de Baalim c'est un peu le début de cette chanson:






> Welcome to the jungle we've got fun and games
> We got everything you want honey, we know the names
> We are the people that can find whatever you may need
> If you got the money, honey we got your disease
> 
> Jungle, welcome to the jungle
> 
> Watch it bring you to your shun n-n-n-n-n-n-n-n knees, knees
> Uh, I, I want to watch you bleed


 :Rock:  :Drum:  :Rock:

----------


## Wolverine

> J'ai suivi les conseils de Baalim : j'ai pris the division 2 PC en digital sur Play asia...
> 
> Toujours rien ....   C'est toujours aussi long chez play asia??
> Quelqu'un a reçu son code uplay ???


Je crois que la dernière fois pour moi, ça avait pris un peu moins d'une heure.
C'était un code Steam.

----------


## aggelon

> J'ai suivi les conseils de Baalim : j'ai pris the division 2 PC en digital sur Play asia...
> 
> Toujours rien ....   C'est toujours aussi long chez play asia??
> Quelqu'un a reçu son code uplay ???


J'ai lu en début d'aprèm sur reddit que The Division 2 est retiré de tous les stores pour être une exclu Epic Store... mais je ne suis pas assez compétent pour juger du sérieux de l'info... ça commence à être relayé par la presse en ligne...

----------


## Baalim

> J'ai suivi les conseils de Baalim : j'ai pris the division 2 PC en digital sur Play asia...
> 
> Toujours rien ....   C'est toujours aussi long chez play asia??
> Quelqu'un a reçu son code uplay ???


Normalement, il n'y pas d'envoi de clé chez play asia. Les clés sont disponible sur l'interface utilisateur de leur site.
Cela dit, les choses sont peut être différentes concernant les jeux ubi et les restrictions mises en place.


@ FB74 :

 :Clap: 
 :Cigare: 


Un énième bundle VR
https://www.indiegala.com/virtual-re...m-games-bundle

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Si vous êtes masochistes, il y a des clés gratos pour Story of my uncle à récupérer ici: 

https://www.dlh.net/en/steam-keys.html


Fear effect SEDNA en solde à 2€ sur la machine playschool de nintendo
https://www.nintendo.fr/Jeux/Jeux-a-...a-1342982.html

----------


## FB74

> @ FB74 :


Les plus jeunes ne peuvent pas comprendre.  :Cigare:

----------


## rogercoincoin

Merci les copains pour vos lumières sur cette histoire de clef sur play asia..!

----------


## Oldnoobie

Il est très bien A Story About My Uncle, ça n'est du masochisme que pour les dysphalangiques.

----------


## Baalim

> Il est très bien A Story About My Uncle, ça n'est du masochisme que pour les dysphalangiques.


Le masochisme, c'est pour ce qui est de le récupérer sur dlh.net  ::siffle::

----------


## Ruvon

> Le masochisme, c'est pour ce qui est de le récupérer sur dlh.net


Le masochisme, c'est se casser le cul en 2019 pour récupérer un jeu qui a déjà été donné / passé en bundle un grand nombre de fois  ::siffle::

----------


## aggelon

Je ne vois plus qui voulait un A story about my uncle, mais qu'il me contacte en MP s'il le souhaite, j'en ai un à donner  :;):

----------


## banditbandit

> Les plus jeunes ne peuvent pas comprendre.


The Stone Roses  ::siffle::

----------


## Gorillaz

> Fear effect *SEDNA* en solde à 2€ sur la machine playschool de nintendo
> https://www.nintendo.fr/Jeux/Jeux-a-...a-1342982.html


S-E-D-N-A ... mais qu'est-ce que ça peut bien vouloir dire ?




DANSE / LIDO  ::o:

----------


## Oldnoobie

Y a quelques temps, un gloglo local donnait comme bon plan de reveal ses clés en doublon afin de ne pas avoir la mauvaise surprise de leur perte de validité par péremption.
Je vous glisse un constat récent : dans le cadre d'échanges sur Barter.vg il est fréquent que la personne en face réclame de préférence un gift link plutôt qu'une clé en clair...
Au passage ce site est quand même assez chelou, il faut un petit temps pour piger comment il fonctionne...

----------


## odji

> Le masochisme, c'est se casser le cul en 2019 pour récupérer un jeu qui a déjà été donné / passé en bundle un grand nombre de fois


peut-etre que s'il cherche a le recuperer maintenant c'est qu'il ne l'avait pas vu passer a l'epoque?


bunchkeys.com/bunch-keys-bundle-33

----------


## Baalim

> Y a quelques temps, un gloglo local donnait comme bon plan de reveal ses clés en doublon afin de ne pas avoir la mauvaise surprise de leur perte de validité par péremption.
> Je vous glisse un constat récent : dans le cadre d'échanges sur Barter.vg il est fréquent que la personne en face réclame de préférence un gift link plutôt qu'une clé en clair...
> Au passage ce site est quand même assez chelou, il faut un petit temps pour piger comment il fonctionne...


Ce qui, soit dit en passant, est tout à fait logique.
En dehors des clés humble en nombre limité, il n'y a pas de raison de révéler une clé dont on n'a pas l'usage.

----------


## Valenco

> En fait, les conseils de Baalim c'est un peu le début de cette chanson:


 ::wub::  :Prey:

----------


## Oldnoobie

Rien ne dit que les autres sites de bundles garantissent une pérennité certaine de clés non redeem... non ?

----------


## Baalim

> Rien ne dit que les autres sites de bundles garantissent une pérennité certaine de clés non redeem... non ?


En fait, rien ne dit que les sites de bundles garantissent une quelconque pérennité des clés redeemed or not (sur l'air des fugees  :Facepalm:  )
Il suffit de voir le nombre de développeurs qui s'amusent à invalider des clés déjà révélées et activées.

De mémoire, Indie Gala mentionne dans les tréfonds de son site qu'il est préférable d'activer les clés dès que possible pour éviter des désagréments de ce genre.

----------


## odji

groupees.com lance un bab52

----------


## Pluton

Sur 2game.com y'a The Division pour 5€ et la version gold à 9€

----------


## bbd

> The Stone Roses


I am the resurrection  ::love::

----------


## Marmottas

> I am the resurrection


I wanna be adored ::wub::

----------


## Baalim

Le logiciel gameguru gratos sur steam
https://store.steampowered.com/app/266310/GameGuru/

Dishonored, 3.3€ sur steam aussi.
*
Pack costaud à 300€ pour Xbox one :*
https://www.fnac.com/Pack-Fnac-Conso.../a13292539/w-4

Kingdom hearts III, anthem, resident evil 2, pubg, une deuxième manette ..




> Contenu du pack :
> Xbox One S 1 To Blanche
> 2 manettes Blanche
> Anthem Legion of Dawn Edition
> Resident Evil 2
> Kingdom Hearts 3
> PlayerUnknown's Battlegrounds
> Gears of War 4 (envoyé par e-mail)
> 3 mois de Live Gold
> ...

----------


## Flad

> Le logiciel gameguru gratos sur steam
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/266310/GameGuru/
> 
> Dishonored, 3.3€ sur steam aussi.


Ca fait quoi ça Gameguru ?

----------


## Baalim

> Ca fait quoi ça Gameguru ?


Création de jeux sans code

----------


## unetuille

Très bon plan, j'ai des resident evil 2 a 20€et devil mac cry 5 a 25€ sur steam  ainsi que the division 2 a 30€ sur uplay.
Voir topic achat/vente des canard ou me mp  :Drum:

----------


## banditbandit

> Les plus jeunes ne peuvent pas comprendre.





> The Stone Roses


J'avais pas vu la video des Gun's and Roses, mon navigateur du siècle dernier Netscape n'affichant pas les balises vidéo et encore moins youtube... Du coup ma blaguounette tombe à l'eau.  ::ninja:: 



Sinon 10 € offerts pour 59 € d'achats chez Rakuten avec le code : OCCAZ10




> Pack costaud à 300€ pour Xbox one :
> https://www.fnac.com/Pack-Fnac-Conso.../a13292539/w-4
> 
> Kingdom hearts III, anthem, resident evil 2, pubg, une deuxième manette ..


Très belle offre en effet, et ceux qui ont pu récurer des ecarte fnac à 130 € il y a quelques jours, doivent pouvoir encore gratter jusqu' à 40 €.

----------


## Morbo

En ce moment JV le mag fait une offre d'abonnement avec Sekiro. Vous avez un abonnement au magazine, 3 mois de premium sur Gamekult et le jeu Sekiro sur la plateforme de votre choix pour 85€ si vous prenez un code pc ou 89€ si vous le prenez en boite sur ps4 ou xbox one. Pour donner un point de comparaison l'abonnement d'un an seul est à 55€.

----------


## FB74

> Très belle offre en effet, et ceux qui ont pu récurer des ecarte fnac à 130 € il y a quelques jours, doivent pouvoir encore gratter jusqu' à 40 €.


C'est Baalim qui a posté la promo, pas moi.  ::ninja:: 

("Envoyé par FB74").

----------


## Baalim

> C'est Baalim qui a posté la promo, pas moi. 
> 
> ("Envoyé par FB74").


C'est un des effets secondaires de l'ignore list  ::trollface:: 


Galgun 2, qu'on ne présente plus, à 27$ ou moins en cas de négociation réussi.
https://www.lbostore.com/game2.php?id=2765

Watchdog à 2.69 € (ou 3 € chez voidu et ubi)
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/watch-dogs

----------


## Wolverine

*Pyre* à *8$* chez chrono.gg

----------


## Baalim

> *Pyre* à *8$* chez chrono.gg


C'est de la bonne, mangez-en !

Promo sur les subtils senran kagura  ::ninja:: 
https://store.steampowered.com/publisher/xseedgames

Clé steam ajoutée pour Ethereal qui était dans le monthly de septembre 2018.

----------


## odji

rappel, un peu plus de 22min pour la preco de bab 52: https://groupees.com/bab52   avec notamment Revhead , un jeu de voiture en 3D

----------


## Saereg

> rappel, un peu plus de 22min pour la preco de bab 52: https://groupees.com/bab52   avec notamment Revhead , un jeu de voiture en 3D


C'est quand même dur quand le site te force à choisir un deuxième jeu alors que tu veux que Revhead, le reste à l'air tellement naze, mention spéciale à "The Barbarian and the Subterranean Caves"  dont la vidéo youtube "officiele" est très hum...  :Gerbe:  autant le son que l'image.
Bon au final j'ai joué à pic ni douille pour le deuxième...

----------


## odji

> C'est quand même dur quand le site te force à choisir un deuxième jeu alors que tu veux que Revhead, le reste à l'air tellement naze, mention spéciale à "The Barbarian and the Subterranean Caves"  dont la vidéo youtube "officiele" est très hum...  autant le son que l'image.
> Bon au final j'ai joué à pic ni douille pour le deuxième...


https://www.hrkgame.com/fr/randomkeyshop/make-bundle/

----------


## Saereg

> https://www.hrkgame.com/fr/randomkeyshop/make-bundle/


Ah je connaissais pas ce site, si je l'avais vu avant ...

----------


## Baalim

Little king story, le jeu dont les développeurs avaient menacé de sacrifier un poney si les ventes ne décollaient pas, est à 5 € sur steam.
https://store.steampowered.com/app/3...e_Kings_Story/


Memetown USA... gratos.
A vous de me dire ce que c'est.

https://freebies.indiegala.com/memet...ev_id=freebies

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> C'est quand même dur quand le site te force à choisir un deuxième jeu alors que tu veux que Revhead, le reste à l'air tellement naze, mention spéciale à "The Barbarian and the Subterranean Caves"  dont la vidéo youtube "officiele" est très hum...  autant le son que l'image.
> Bon au final j'ai joué à pic ni douille pour le deuxième...


*2 ou 3 ans que Revhead est sorti... et le développeur pense toujours  que foutre l'accélérateur ET la vue conducteur sur le stick droit est une bonne idée*  :Boom: 

Heureusement, c'est modifiable  :Sweat:

----------


## Baalim

Version core fighter (f2p donc) de Dead or alive 6 disponible sur steam:
https://store.steampowered.com/app/8...AD_OR_ALIVE_6/

EDIT : 4 personnages jouables et 24 go de téléchargement.

----------


## Oldnoobie

La version parfaite pour piger qu'une fois qu'on a pu admirer le moteur graphique Boobs Simulator FX et ses mouvements super réalistes, le jeu n'a plus aucun intérêt.

----------


## FB74

Livre pdf, "_The Story of the Commodore 64_" gratos sur Fusion Retro Books:
https://fusionretrobooks.com/collect...-64-in-pixels_

(possibilité de "payer 0 Livres Sterling" en remplissant le formulaire "Guest" pour le paiement).

----------


## Baalim

> La version parfaite pour piger qu'une fois qu'on a pu admirer le moteur graphique Boobs Simulator FX et ses mouvements super réalistes, le jeu n'a plus aucun intérêt.


Ça plus le fait qu'il n'y a pas vraiment d'améliorations très notables tant en matière de graphisme que de gameplay.
Après, faut pas être mauvaise langue non plus. DOA s'est toujours fait descendre en raison de son visuel mais je le trouve bien plus fun et vif qu'un tekken ou un pauvre mortal kombat.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Livre pdf, "_The Story of the Commodore 64_" gratos sur Fusion Retro Books:
> https://fusionretrobooks.com/collect...-64-in-pixels_
> 
> (possibilité de "payer 0 Livres Sterling" en remplissant le formulaire "Guest" pour le paiement).


Ah chouette !


Soit dit en passant, Xseed fait de belles promotions sur les 7 premiers Ys :
https://store.steampowered.com/search/?term=Ys

----------


## odji

moins de 5 balles le Transistor chez chrono

----------


## Bibik

> Soit dit en passant, Xseed fait de belles promotions sur les 7 premiers Ys :
> https://store.steampowered.com/search/?term=Ys


Si ça intéresse quelqu'un, je recommande de commencer soit par *Origins* soit *Oath in Felghana*

----------


## Kulfy

On y revient toujours mais...pas vraiment de raison de commencer par Origins  :;): .

----------


## Bibik

Je connais ce très bon lien ! En fait ça dépend de tes critères : histoire, gameplay (si le jeu a pas trop mal vieilli ou non), facilité... 
Mais la série est vraiment bien foutue (comme pour beaucoup de jeux falcom), en ce qui me concerne j'ai commencé par Oath in Felghana et j'ai vraiment apprécié alors qu'il est pas le premier dans la timeline.

----------


## lemsv

Pro Evolution Soccer 2019 à 7,50 € sur Voidu avec le code WINTERMADNESS

Son lowest/plus bas historique  ::ninja::

----------


## Gorillaz

Arg, non !
Il... il est potable ? J'aurais voulu prendre Fifa, mais à ce prix ...

----------


## lemsv

Aucune idée, j'ai juste reçu un mail de Isthereanydeal  ::): 

D'après ce que j'en ai lu, il n'est pas mauvais mais cela dépend surtout de tes affinités avec les deux séries et aussi de la dernière version jouée.

Dans mon cas, j'ai toujours eu un penchant pour PES et le dernier FIFA/PES que j'ai acheté c'est la Fifa 2015. Donc je crois que je vais le prendre  :;):

----------


## Gorillaz

Je suis un peu dans le même cas, mon dernier c'était FIFA 14 ...
Et comme je me fous du online, je sais que PES est pas dégueu après quelques patches pour choper les licences  ::):

----------


## Baalim

Ah, il me menace même sur le titre du topic, ce gueux amateur de licornes  :Boom: 

Estranged act 2, gratos
https://store.steampowered.com/app/5...ranged_Act_II/

----------


## Kargadum

> Ah, il me menace même sur le titre du topic, ce gueux amateur de licornes 
> 
> Estranged act 2, gratos
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/5...ranged_Act_II/


Ah cool. Le lien pour l'acte 1, gratos lui aussi. https://store.steampowered.com/app/2...tranged_Act_I/

----------


## Mamadou

5€ pour Turmoil + DLC
https://store.steampowered.com/bundl...You_Can_Drill/

----------


## FB74

> Ah, il me menace même sur le titre du topic, ce gueux amateur de licornes


Ouais d'ailleurs t'as quoi ? Une petite poussée d'acné ?  :tired:

----------


## Flad

> Ouais d'ailleurs t'as quoi ? Une petite poussée d'acné ?


Une mycose.

----------


## Gorillaz

Flad est donc le dermato de Baalim ? #RDJ  ::o: 

(dermato mais pas prof de français, cf "boutons *rouge*"  ::ninja:: )

----------


## FB74

> Une mycose.


Ou alors Baalim nous fait une allergie aux bons plans !!!!  :Boom: 

_"Alors docteur, je dois faire quoi ?"
"Ne plus toucher à un bon plan pendant un mois et ne plus lancer un jeu dans les 15 prochains jours."_

 :Boom:

----------


## odji

en parlant d'abstinence....  IG hentai porn!!!  encore ;/

----------


## Marmottas

> Ou alors Baalim nous fait une allergie aux bons plans !!!! 
> 
> _"Alors docteur, je dois faire quoi ?"
> "Ne plus toucher à un bon plan pendant un mois et ne plus lancer un jeu dans les 15 prochains jours."_


Des antécédents ? Oui, j'ai eu un Atari ST...  ::P:  (Il faiblit le chat...)

----------


## banditbandit

> Pack costaud à 300€ pour Xbox one :[/B]
> https://www.fnac.com/Pack-Fnac-Conso.../a13292539/w-4
> 
> Kingdom hearts III, anthem, resident evil 2, pubg, une deuxième manette ..


Retour sur la promo de BAALIM pour préciser qu'en plus en ce moment il y a une ecarte Xbox de 50 € offerte avec le Pack, de quoi acheter plein de petites saloperies comme... des jeux par exemple.  ::ninja:: 




> Ah, il me menace même sur le titre du topic, ce gueux amateur de licornes 
> 
> Estranged act 2, gratos
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/5...ranged_Act_II/


Fausse joie j'ai cru que l'act II était terminé alors qu'il est toujours en EA. 




> Thanks for playing Estranged: Act II! As I said above I'm working towards completing Act II in the next few months, so all feedback is welcome to feed into this process. I will still be able to release updates once the game is finished, but making changes to some parts becomes more tricky due to saved games.


Je précise à l'occasion que j'en fait régulièrement la promo sur le topic des cowboys et des indies.

----------


## Oldnoobie

> 5€ pour Turmoil + DLC
> https://store.steampowered.com/bundl...You_Can_Drill/


Du coup pour 45€ sur steam, vous pouvez avoir Turmoil et pis Nier.

----------


## Baalim

> Une mycose.


Une allergie plutôt...

----------


## Flad

> Une allergie plutôt...

----------


## Ruvon

> Du coup pour 45€ sur steam, vous pouvez avoir Turmoil et pis Nier.


Ça c'est un bon transplant !

----------


## Marmottas

> Du coup pour 45€ sur steam, vous pouvez avoir Turmoil et pis Nier.


Tu as l'humour un peu rachis, je trouve (il m'a fallu au moins 30 s pour comprendre)

----------


## Baalim

Histoire de poursuivre sur votre lancée, le simulateur d'accidents de la route est à 19.62€ avec le code REDDITWRECKFEST

https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/wr...EDDITWRECKFEST

Tales from candlekeep complete à 5€
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...omplete-bundle

----------


## Valenco

> Tu as l'humour un peu rachis, je trouve (il m'a fallu au moins 30 s pour comprendre)


Ben, moi, pour une fois que je comprends sans qu'on le fasse un jelb.  ::lol::

----------


## odji

Dark Gnome est sorti  :;): 

des livres chez HB pour programmer.

----------


## Spilke Spiegel

::wub::  FART SIMULATOR 2018 à 0.79 Euros !!!!!!  :Manif: 

en espérant que cette délicieuse info n'etait pas encore révélée

et TOILET SIMULATOR à 0.39 Euros !!!!!! 

Quelle journée  ::lol::

----------


## Marmottas

> Quelle journée


De merde non ?

Et rien que pour cet habile jeu de mots, il faut acheter Toilet simulator :

-Cheat code ("SHIT")

----------


## Baalim

Auchan qui veut son "nutella battle royale" :






> Jeu 100% remboursé sur le compte waaoh à Auchan Velizy 78, quantité dispo : 100 , seulement le vendredi 22 mars.

----------


## Ruvon

Vous n'avez pas encore Engare ? Vous attendez quoi ? *Engare* à -40% soit 4,19€ : https://store.steampowered.com/app/415170/Engare/

Fournée du lundi sur Steam :

*Kontrakt* à -50% soit 6,24€ : https://store.steampowered.com/app/924370/Kontrakt/
*Unforeseen Incidents* à -30% soit 13,99€ : https://store.steampowered.com/app/5...een_Incidents/
*The Ballad Singer à -15% soit 16,99€ : https://store.steampowered.com/app/9...Ballad_Singer/
Ash of Gods: Redemption* à -60% soit 9,19€ : https://store.steampowered.com/app/6...ds_Redemption/
*System Crash* à -60% soit 4,99€ : https://store.steampowered.com/app/481180/System_Crash/
*Galaxy Squad* (EA) à -70% soit 2,45€ : https://store.steampowered.com/app/921710/Galaxy_Squad/
*ShadowHand* à -55% soit 5,62€ : https://store.steampowered.com/app/4...RPG_Card_Game/
*Monkey Island Collection* à -66% soit 9,42€ : https://store.steampowered.com/bundl...nd_Collection/
*The Dream Machine Full Game* à -80% soit 4,95€ : https://store.steampowered.com/bundl...ne__Full_Game/
*The Search* à -75% soit 0,87€ : https://store.steampowered.com/app/566190/The_Search/
*Westboro* à -80% soit 0,65€ : https://store.steampowered.com/app/416060/Westboro/

----------


## FB74

C'est pas Baalim qui cherchait un Ash of Gods ?

----------


## Valenco

> Auchan qui veut son "nutella battle royale"


 ::P:

----------


## Magnarrok

Mais c'est que c'est meugnon et choupinou ce titre.  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> C'est pas Baalim qui cherchait un Ash of Gods ?


 Uniquement à l'échange et pour dépanner quelqu'un d'autre  :;):

----------


## FB74

Je ne sais pas si c'est vraiment l'anniversaire de Baalim (dans la vie réelle) ou pas, mais si c'est le cas, bon anniversaire.







Et si c'est une connerie, c'est pas grave.  :;):

----------


## Harvester

> Je ne sais pas si c'est vraiment l'anniversaire de Baalim (dans la vie réelle) ou pas, mais si c'est le cas, bon anniversaire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Et si c'est une connerie, c'est pas grave.


Si, malheureusement. Il y a 48 ans naissait l'antéchrist, le pourfandeur de bons plans, la première des sept plaies de paris.

----------


## Valenco

> Je ne sais pas si c'est vraiment l'anniversaire de Baalim (dans la vie réelle) ou pas, mais si c'est le cas, bon anniversaire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Et si c'est une connerie, c'est pas grave.


Modobell

Quelqu'un se fait passer pour Fb74.

PS - Bon anniv Baalim ::lol::

----------


## FB74

Bon alors si c'est l'anniversaire de Baalim, qu'est-ce qu'il va nous offrir ?  ::ninja:: 

 ::trollface::

----------


## Flad

> Bon alors si c'est l'anniversaire de Baalim, qu'est-ce qu'il va nous offrir ?


Une chaude-pisse  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Valenco

> Bon alors si c'est l'anniversaire de Baalim, qu'est-ce qu'il va nous offrir ?


Finalement, j'annule mon modobell. C'est bien Fb74.  ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

> Une chaude-pisse


Toi t'as reçu ton cadeau avant tout le monde  :Cell:

----------


## Flad

> Toi t'as reçu ton cadeau avant tout le monde


Il est tellement contagieux qu'une dick-pic a suffit à me la refiler.  :Gerbe:

----------


## Wolverine

> Si, malheureusement. Il y a 48 ans naissait l'antéchrist, le pourfandeur de bons plans, la première des sept plaies de paris.


Tu viens pas de lui rajouter 5 ans discrètement ?  ::siffle::

----------


## Flad

> Tu viens pas de lui rajouter 5 ans discrètement ?


Si, mais il les fait largement.

----------


## Ruvon

> Si, mais il les fait largement.


Il est si large que ça ?

----------


## Flad

Proportionnel à son backlog environ.

----------


## Ruvon

C'est ça qui est triste, je lui aurai bien envoyé des clés mystères en cadeau, mais il a déjà les jeux les plus pourris passés en bundle  ::sad::

----------


## madgic

Et si on se cotisaient pour lui offrir les jeux passés dans la rubrique les poubelles de Steam ?

----------


## Oldnoobie

43 ans et passer ses journées sur un topic à poster des bundles de merdes et à se faire maltraiter (à juste titre) en retour... Je vais voir si y a un âge plancher pour intégrer un EHPAD, on peut pas le laisser là.  ::):

----------


## FB74



----------


## Ruvon

> 43 ans et passer ses journées sur un topic à poster des bundles de merdes et à se faire maltraiter (à juste titre) en retour... Je vais voir si y a un âge plancher pour intégrer un EHPAD, on peut pas le laisser là.


On l'appelera Kid EHPADdle.

----------


## erynnie

> On l'appelera Kid EHPADdle.


 :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap: 


Et bon anniversaire du coup  ::P:

----------


## Oldnoobie

> on l'appelera kid ehpaddle.


bien vu !

----------


## Carnod

Bon vu que j'ai acheté un truc de cuisine sur amazon, j'ai le droit à 15 balles de réduction sur une selection de jeu vidéo.

la selection c'est en fait https://www.amazon.fr/b?node=16303975031

Fallout 76
Ce qui le fait a 10 balles. Si quelqu'un veut le code, je peux voir si c'est pas lié au compte, sinon on peut s'arranger avec un virement. Mais bon, il est pas gratuit encore fallout 76?

----------


## Baalim

> Tu viens pas de lui rajouter 5 ans discrètement ?


Si, si, cette grosse pourriture essaye de me vieillir prématurément  :Emo: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Bon alors si c'est l'anniversaire de Baalim, qu'est-ce qu'il va nous offrir ?


Tu ne vas pas être déçu  :Fourbe: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> C'est ça qui est triste, je lui aurai bien envoyé des clés mystères en cadeau, mais il a déjà les jeux les plus pourris passés en bundle


La question que tu devrais te poser c'est : "est-ce qu'il a des doublons de jeux pourris à m'envoyer en travers de la gueule". 
Et tu as déjà la réponse à cette question là.

----------


## Flad

> On l'appelera Kid EHPADdle.


 :Perfect:

----------


## Ruvon

> La question que tu devrais te poser c'est : "est-ce qu'il a des doublons de jeux pourris à m'envoyer en travers de la gueule". 
> Et tu as déjà la réponse à cette question là.


J'ai la réponse : l'ignore-list  :Cigare:

----------


## Harvester

Y'a des gens que tu peux pas mettre en ignore-list. Sinon tu passes à côté de tellement de trucs croustillants...

----------


## Ruvon

> Y'a des gens que tu peux pas mettre en ignore-list. Sinon tu passes à côté de tellement de trucs croustillants...


Marrant, j'aurai plutôt traité Baalim de croulant que de croustillant.

----------


## SeigneurAo

> Marrant, j'aurai plutôt traité Baalim de croulant que de croustillant.


Semi-croustillant, à l'extrême rigueur.

----------


## Valenco

Croustimou ?

----------


## Flad

> Croustimou ?


Moustillant ?

----------


## pikkpi

2 Jeux en PBH sur Steam ( j'ai pris la peine de regarder parce que je les ai en LDS ):

Squids Odyssey 3,74€
The MISSING 16,49€

----------


## neophus

Apocryph a 3,12 € sur steam, a ce prix là ça vaut le coup de voir ce que ça vaut

https://store.steampowered.com/app/5...chool_shooter/

----------


## FB74

C'est quoi PBH ?  :Emo: 

Arrêtez avec vos acronymes...  :Emo:

----------


## Marmottas

Bon anniversaire Baalim :


(Un gâteau indigeste certainement mais avec un lemming, ça compense)

----------


## Ruvon

> Emoustillant ?


Tu confonds avec les bundles pour pervers.




> C'est quoi PBH ? 
> 
> Arrêtez avec vos acronymes...


Je crois que ça veut dire *P*aire de *B*oobs *H*umaine.

----------


## fatalix41

Bon anniversaire Baalim

----------


## Harvester

> Marrant, j'aurai plutôt traité Baalim de croulant que de croustillant.


J'pensais pas à lui...

----------


## Gorth_le_Barbare

> C'est quoi PBH ? 
> 
> Arrêtez avec vos acronymes...

----------


## FB74

Ok, je croyais que c'était "Pauvre Baalim Haché".  :;): 



 ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

> J'pensais pas à lui...


Ah ben  v'la aut' chose, tu penses toi maintenant ?  ::ninja::

----------


## pikkpi

> C'est quoi PBH ?





> http://tof.cx/images/2019/03/19/85cf...62ba2067bb.jpg


Ceci !

C'est de l'acronyme mais c'est Français !

et *un joyeux anniversaire à Baalim*  :Mellow2:

----------


## Harvester

> Ah ben  v'la aut' chose, tu penses toi maintenant ?


Nan mais c'est un abus de langage...

----------


## Wolverine

Sinon, il y a *YAKUZA ZERO* à *12,49$* chez chrono.gg

----------


## FB74

Spécial Baalim.  :Cigare:

----------


## cedes4

> FART SIMULATOR 2018 à 0.79 Euros !!!!!! 
> 
> en espérant que cette délicieuse info n'etait pas encore révélée
> 
> et TOILET SIMULATOR à 0.39 Euros !!!!!! 
> 
> Quelle journée


Ah ben tiens, c'etait pile pour l'anniversaire de Baalim, coincidence ?

La verité est ailleurs.

Bon anniversaire B.

----------


## odji

tout simplement, Bon anniversaire Baalim, je t'offre comme c'est la règle un jeu mystere:  NNE3C-9PADL-XJP5L

----------


## FB74

Humble Curve Digital Bundle:
https://www.humblebundle.com/games/curve-digital-bundle

----------


## Abzaarg

> Humble Curve Digital Bundle:
> https://www.humblebundle.com/games/curve-digital-bundle


Avec l'excellent human fall flat dedans.

----------


## aggelon

Chronology gratos sur https://www.freesteamkeys.com/free-chronology/  :;):

----------


## fletch2099

Bananiv Baalim  ::wub::  J'aurais bien essayer de t'offrir un jeu que t'a pas sur steam mais... Il y en a qui ont essayé, et ils ont eu des problèmes ^^

----------


## Myope

Baalim, espèce de faux prophète! Un pas de plus vers la retraite! 
Signé myope, le gilet jaune du bon plan.  ::ninja::

----------


## S0da

Bon anniversaire Sir Baalim !  :;): 

Qu'offrir à quelqu'un qui a déjà tout ? rien ?
(mais comme c'est l'intention qui compte...)

----------


## Ruvon

En hommage à la capillarité de Baalim, Hitman GOTY est à 10,69€ sur Fanatical : https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/hi...e-year-edition

Attention, offre limitée en temps et en quantité.

----------


## Baalim

Là, je suis bourré mais j'annonce un feu d'artifice de clés pourries qui fera la joie des petits, des Oldnoobie et des grands  :Cigare:

----------


## FB74

> Là, je suis bourré mais j'annonce un feu d'artifice de clés pourries qui fera la joie des petits, des Oldnoobie et des grands


"As usual".  :Cigare: 


 ::P:

----------


## Baalim

Anno 2070 complete à 6.74 e, c'est pas un ultimate mega all time low plus very bas plancher ?

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/a...mplete-edition

Synthwave bundle #14 en préco à 2.5$
Ouais, je sais, tout le monde s'en fout.

https://groupees.com/synth14

Bundle games ost pour les gros déviants avec notamment l'OST de chrono cross
https://groupees.com/gmg3

Retour du très culte Albion à 0.5 €
https://store.ubi.com/fr/albion/5903...4778b4567.html

----------


## FB74

Y'a des chances pour Anno 2070.

----------


## pikkpi

> Bundle games ost pour les gros déviants avec notamment l'OST de chrono crosshttps://groupees.com/gmg3


Je suis allé écouter parce que ça titillait ma curiosité. Surement l'alcool ou le grand age qui lui a fait dire des bêtises. Comme le laisse entendre le titre de l'album (XenoCross) c'est des mashups de Chrono Trigger et Xenogears, et franchement c'est pas mal hormis les instruments bontempi. ( Par contre dans le bundle ya également un album de réorchestration des ziks de Chrono Trigger par le même type (avec de meilleurs packs d'instruments) )

----------


## Valenco

Dîtes, j'ai une question de novice sur le monthly.

Début mars, j'ai pris un abonnement parce que je voulais récupérer Mutant Year Zero. 
Pour l'instant , mon abonnement est toujours actif. Je voudrais savoir quand paraît le bundle d'avril par rapport à la date de renouvellement. En fait je veux savoir si je pourrai bénéficier du bundle d'avril sans avoir à payer mon second mois d'abonnement.

Je ne sais pas si je suis clair... ::sad::

----------


## Abzaarg

> Dîtes, j'ai une question de novice sur le monthly.
> 
> Début mars, j'ai pris un abonnement parce que je voulais récupérer Mutant Year Zero. 
> Pour l'instant , mon abonnement est toujours actif. Je voudrais savoir quand paraît le bundle d'avril par rapport à la date de renouvellement. En fait je veux savoir si je pourrai bénéficier du bundle d'avril sans avoir à payer mon second mois d'abonnement.
> 
> Je ne sais pas si je suis clair...


Tu paies au mois, si tu as deja recup ton jeu, tu peux deja te desabonner.

----------


## Valenco

Oui. Mais il y a un bundle qui paraît début avril. Du coup, ce serait dommage de me désabonner si je peux le prendre sans frais supplémentaires.

----------


## Abzaarg

> Oui. Mais il y a un bundle qui paraît début avril. Du coup, ce serait dommage de me désabonner si je peux le prendre sans frais supplémentaires.


Tu paies au mois, faudra repasser a la caisse en avril.

En automatique c'est prelever vers le 24.

Donc pour les jeux d'avril, tu seras prelever le 24 avril.

----------


## Valenco

Donc, si le monthly parait avant le 24 avril, je peux le récupérer et me désabonner ensuite.

 :X1:  J'ai bon ?

----------


## Abzaarg

> Donc, si le monthly parait avant le 24 avril, je peux le récupérer et me désabonner ensuite.
> 
>  J'ai bon ?


Ils annoncent un jeu ou plus en debut de mois, et le reste le 1er vendredi du mois suivant. Si tu paies en debut tu as acces au jeu devoile en debut de mois et le reste a la fin du mois. Sinon tu attend, le prelevement vers le 24.

Tu paies donc au mois et tu pourras pas gratter 2 mois en payant une seule fois.

La, tu as payer avant la fin du mois pour acceder aux jeux dévoilé, donc ils te prendront rien le 24 mars. Si tu reste abonne ils te prélèveront le 24 avril, mais avant ce prélèvement tu n'auras pas accès aux jeux devoilés.

----------


## Baalim

Watch dogs 2 à 9 €uros sur la boutique préférée de Cooly08 :

https://www.epicgames.com/store/fr/p...ch-dogs-2/home

Armikrog deluxe à 2.99 €
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/armikrog-deluxe

Battlefleet gothic armada à 6.66 €
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/batt...am-key--2974-1

----------


## Valenco

> Ils annoncent un jeu ou plus en debut de mois, et le reste le 1er vendredi du mois suivant. Si tu paies en debut tu as acces au jeu devoile en debut de mois et le reste a la fin du mois. Sinon tu attend, le prelevement vers le 24.
> 
> Tu paies donc au mois et tu pourras pas gratter 2 mois en payant une seule fois.
> 
> La, tu as payer avant la fin du mois pour acceder aux jeux dévoilé, donc ils te prendront rien le 24 mars. Si tu reste abonne ils te prélèveront le 24 avril, mais avant ce prélèvement tu n'auras pas accès aux jeux devoilés.


Merci beaucoup.  :;):

----------


## Magnarrok

> Watch dogs 2 à 9 €uros sur la boutique préférée de Cooly08 :
> 
> https://www.epicgames.com/store/fr/p...ch-dogs-2/home


Baalim !! C'est le même prix sur le site UBI et ceux qui ont des UBI Point peuvent enlever 20% du montant, soit 7,20€ !  ::): 

Même la version Deluxe avec les 20% revient moins cher que sur l'EGS...

----------


## Baalim

> Baalim !! C'est le même prix sur le site UBI et ceux qui ont des UBI Point peuvent enlever 20% du montant, soit 7,20€ ! 
> 
> Même la version Deluxe avec les 20% revient moins cher que sur l'EGS...


Ouais mais là, c'est la classe, tu achètes un jeu EGS  :Cigare: 


Ah, au fait, les codes Vive infinity ont été envoyés à ceux qui avaient répondu au sondage.

Gratos et joli :

https://ladispute.itch.io/pilgrimage




Hitman GOTY à 10.69€
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/hi...e-year-edition

----------


## Eskimon

La description courte est pas du tout pété pour Watch Dogs 2 sur le store UBI : 




> Entrez sur la scène motorsports américaine. Explorez et dominez la terre, les airs et la mer des États-Unis dans l’un des mondes ouverts les plus exaltants jamais créés.


En tout cas merci de l'info, j'ai des points ubi qui arrive à expiration, ils feront un très bon 20%  ::):  .

----------


## azruqh

> En tout cas merci de l'info, j'ai des points ubi qui arrive à expiration, ils feront un très bon 20%  .


Tu vois où, que tes points arrivent à expiration ? Je vois le nombre de points que j'ai mais je n'arrive pas à savoir combien sont en train de moisir...

*Edit :* c'est bon, j'ai trouvé. Punaise, ils s'emmerdent pas chez Ubisoft : dans dix jours, je paume les trois quarts de mes points.

----------


## pesos

Bon anniversaire en retard Baalim  :Beer:

----------


## Bibik

> Tu vois où, que tes points arrivent à expiration ? Je vois le nombre de points que j'ai mais je n'arrive pas à savoir combien sont en train de moisir...
> 
> *Edit :* c'est bon, j'ai trouvé. Punaise, ils s'emmerdent pas chez Ubisoft : dans dix jours, je paume les trois quarts de mes points.


Tout ce qui est bon pour pousser à l'achat !

----------


## Baalim

> Bon anniversaire en retard Baalim


Merci  :;):

----------


## neophus

Far cry new dawn a 22,19 sur fanatical 

https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/fa..._content=Video

----------


## FB74

> Bon anniversaire en retard Baalim


 :Tap: 

Aujourd'hui nous fêtons l'anniversaire de Baalim + 1 jour.  :;):

----------


## Baalim

Pour la peine, Anime dream bundle
https://www.indiegala.com/anime-drea...e-steam-bundle

Avec Mutiny!, qui avait failli se faire dégager par Valve, Cursed sight et... ahem... Demon King Domination et Oppaidius Summer Trouble!


Marvel Vs capcom infinite à 7.39 €
https://www.play-asia.com/marvel-vs-...team/13/70bdzv

Resident EVil 7 à 7.94 €
https://www.play-asia.com/resident-e...zard/13/70anv7

----------


## Adu

> Aujourd'hui nous fêtons l'anniversaire de Baalim + 1 jour.


Bon anniv Baalim (désolé mais surfer depuis mon Atari ST fait que j'ai mis ne journée à afficher le post et donc j'ai eu du retard)

----------


## Whiskey

Un petit coups de coeurs, sur uplay la collection Settler complete (1 a 7) en promo a 19.99 € et parfaitement fonctionnel. Que de bon souvenir !

https://store.ubi.com/fr/the-settler...8048c5977.html

----------


## Baalim

Vengeance bundle chez fanatical :

https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/vengeance-bundle

Avec du bon comme sword legacy omen ou Through the woods.

PS : faudrait vraiment que cpc retape son forum  :tired: 
Là, il est au moins autant en alpha que star citizen  ::siffle:: 


@ Adu:

 ::XD::

----------


## Lucretia

Sword legacy omen est chouette, mais je l'ai fini récemment en 13h, avec 6 ou 7 crashs et pas mal de freezes qui obligent parfois à rejouer en boucle certaines séquences.
Il n'est plus patché depuis longtemps. Donc si vous prenez le bundle pour ce jeu-ci, ne soyez pas surpris. D'autres signalent la même dans les évaluations steam.

----------


## Valenco

Coucou.
C'est juste pour dire que je suis en train d'arroser l'anniversaire de Baalim.
Bisous. 

 :Beer:

----------


## FB74

> Coucou.
> C'est juste pour dire que je suis en train d'arroser l'anniversaire de Baalim.
> Bisous.


File moi tes clés et ton code carte bleue, histoire que je te ramène à la maison en toute sécurité.  ::ninja::

----------


## Harvester

Quelqu'un veut un -20% chez Ubi ?

----------


## Valenco

> File moi tes clés et ton code carte bleue, histoire que je te ramène à la maison en toute sécurité.


Tu les trouveras au Gambrinus. Table du fonds.  ::ninja::

----------


## Eradan

> ( Par contre dans le bundle ya également un album de réorchestration des ziks de Chrono Trigger par le même type (avec de meilleurs packs d'instruments) )


Tu parles de Chrono Cinematica? Si tu veux vraiment du Chrono Trigger réarrangé avec de vrais instruments, jette-toi plutôt sur The Brink of Time par Mitsuda lui-même.

----------


## archer hawke

> Quelqu'un veut un -20% chez Ubi ?


Toi aussi tu avais des points qui allaient expirer ?

----------


## neophus

> Toi aussi tu avais des points qui allaient expirer ?


La même chose mais je vais pas acheter pour autant

----------


## Baalim

> La même chose mais je vais pas acheter pour autant


La même chose mais ils me refusent la conversion, ces gros bâtards  :Boom: 

Ah et y'a rien que je veuille acheter.

----------


## sebarnolds

Watch Dog 2 à la limite, mais j'ai même pas encore lancé le premier... Du coup, je fais le tour des jeux que j'ai sur Uplay et je vais sans doute choper des récompenses à peu près inutiles (wallpapers, musique, objets in-game...).

----------


## Romanito

Pour les points Ubi qui expirent, vous pouvez toujours les changer en codes réduc -20% et les garder de côté. J'ai demandé au support Ubi, a priori ils n'ont pas de date d'expiration.

----------


## neophus

Oui c'est ce que j'ai fait au cas ou aussi, si un de ses 4 je m'achète un jeu ubi (chose quasi impossible  ::P: )

----------


## TwinBis

*Celeste* est en historical low sur Steam à un poil plus de 13€.

(et du coup je le prends, il était temps)

----------


## Wolverine

Sur chrono.gg, des cowboys de l'espace en Early Access passés par Greenlight : *Exoplanet: First Contact* à 11,50$

----------


## Magnarrok

Bon je sais qu'il était dans le HB le mois passé mais comme je ne suis pas abonné Just Cause 3 est à 2,99€ sur Steam.

----------


## znokiss

> Quelqu'un veut un -20% chez Ubi ?


T'aurais pu proposer ça à l'ensemble des canards. Je vois pas pourquoi tu réserve ces 20% à quelqu'un de chez UBI, d'autant plus qu'en tant qu'employés, ils doivent bien avoir des réduc à l'interne.

----------


## kayl257

> T'aurais pu proposer ça à l'ensemble des canards. Je vois pas pourquoi tu réserve ces 20% à quelqu'un de chez UBI, d'autant plus qu'en tant qu'employés, ils doivent bien avoir des réduc à l'interne.


Pas pour les jeux non Ubi. Harvester n'a pas précisé sur quoi portaient les -20%.

----------


## Pluton

Fail.

----------


## Galgu

j'arrive plus à suivre si c'est du 1er, 2nd ou 3e degré là  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Ruvon

C'est rarement de gré avec harvester  :tired:

----------


## Gorth_le_Barbare

Hellblade a son prix le plus bas : https://www.gog.com/game/hellblade_s...sacrifice_pack
12 € et 1.40 € d'avoir (derniers jours du fair price).

----------


## Oldnoobie

Il sera parfait en monthly celui-là.

----------


## Valenco

> Hellblade a son prix le plus bas : https://www.gog.com/game/hellblade_s...sacrifice_pack
> 12 € et 1.40 € d'avoir (derniers jours du fair price).


Prenez-le, nondidiou.

----------


## rduburo

> Il sera parfait en monthly celui-là.


Vu ton niveau d'exigences habituel, tu risques d'être fortement déçu.  Perso, j'ai trouvé le gameplay catastrophique.

----------


## Eskimon

Oxenfree cadeau sur l'epic game store, le suivant (4 avril) sera The Witness.

----------


## Baalim

> Oxenfree cadeau sur l'epic game store, le suivant (4 avril) sera The Witness.


Cette série. Pas un seul putain de jeu que je n'ai pas déjà  :Sweat: 
Epic, je vous hais.


Tomb Raider anniversary pour 0.98€
S'il y a encore un type qui ne le possède pas, qu'il se fasse plaisir.

 En plus, ça vient en bundle avec le badge expert cpc et le succès «le reboot cay de la merde, un sous uncharted en plus»

https://store.steampowered.com/app/8...r_Anniversary/

----------


## Ruvon

S'ils continuent à donner des jeux déjà passés en bundle, je vais continuer à les voir comme un fanatical ou un indie gala, pas comme un store qui vaut le coup  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

Le duo, rarement égalé, symphony of night et rondo of blood, à 10€ sur ps4.

https://store.playstation.com/fr-fr/...STLEVANIA00001

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Soldes de printemps chez gog et, étonnamment, aucun jeu gog connect
https://www.gog.com/news/spring_sale...s_up_to_90_off

----------


## aggelon

Subnautica je l'avais déjà acheté, mais The Witness pas encore, il était encore dans ma wishlist. Ca reste tout de même des jeux de qualité, alors pour ceux qui ne les ont pas, c'est un geste sympa !
(les autres jeux offerts ne sont pas dans mes goûts donc je ne me prononce pas)

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Soldes de printemps chez gog et, étonnamment, aucun jeu gog connect
> https://www.gog.com/news/spring_sale...s_up_to_90_off


"600+ Deals up to 90% off!", bon, je vais sagement attendre le mail d'ITAD alors, parce qu'à la main ça risque d'être long à parcourir...

----------


## Baalim

Retour des codes origin access 1 mois gratos chez ROG.
https://rogarena.com/rewards/global/rog-rewards/

A noter la présence d'un DLC gratos également pour Apex.

----------


## Bibik

> Subnautica je l'avais déjà acheté, mais The Witness pas encore, il était encore dans ma wishlist. Ca reste tout de même des jeux de qualité, alors pour ceux qui ne les ont pas, c'est un geste sympa !
> (les autres jeux offerts ne sont pas dans mes goûts donc je ne me prononce pas)
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> "600+ Deals up to 90% off!", bon, je vais sagement attendre le mail d'ITAD alors, parce qu'à la main ça risque d'être long à parcourir...


600+ deals c'est même pas 600 jeux soldés, j'ai vu par exemple 4 DLC d'un jeu qui vient de sortir à -25% mais le jeu de base pas soldé. Dans le genre bullshit com' ne GOG déçoit jamais.
Y'a ptêt des bons deals sur les ventes flash du jour (Hellblade cité plus haut) mais en dehors de ça, GOG va pas faire de l'ombre à grand monde avec des promos aussi misérables.

----------


## odji

pan! tacoma gratos sur HB: https://www.humblebundle.com/store/tacoma

----------


## acdctabs

> pan! tacoma gratos sur HB: https://www.humblebundle.com/store/tacoma


Tiens c'est pas une version drm free où je suis trop fatigué pour trouver la clé steam ?

----------


## Hilikkus

Pas vu de clé steam non plus.

----------


## Baalim

> Tiens c'est pas une version drm free où je suis trop fatigué pour trouver la clé steam ?





> Tacoma is provided DRM-Free for Windows, Mac, and Linux.



Retour des wunderbar elite mystery bundles chez fanatical.
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...mystery-bundle

Vu les jeux proposés la dernière fois, il est préférable de passer son chemin.

----------


## nova

J'ai pensé à vous, je viens d’arrêter mon monthly chez humble. Je crois qu'ils m'ont demandé au moins 4 fois si j'étais sur  :Vibre:

----------


## cooly08

Ils sont copain avec Epic maintenant qu'ils ont un deal avec eux. Pas étonnant qu'il n'y ait plus de clé steam.  ::trollface::

----------


## Abzaarg

> S'ils continuent à donner des jeux déjà passés en bundle, je vais continuer à les voir comme un fanatical ou un indie gala, pas comme un store qui vaut le coup


Je n'y ai pas encore mis les pieds, j'aime pas avoir 40 000 launchers.

----------


## Eskimon

Perso, en bon gros radin patient gamer qui a de toute façon un temps limité pour jouer,je suis très content de l'epic game store  :;):

----------


## Harvester

> T'aurais pu proposer ça à l'ensemble des canards. Je vois pas pourquoi tu réserve ces 20% à quelqu'un de chez UBI, d'autant plus qu'en tant qu'employés, ils doivent bien avoir des réduc à l'interne.


 :Facepalm: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> C'est rarement de gré avec harvester


Re- :Facepalm:

----------


## odji

de toute facon avec Stadia, tout ces stores steam, gog, epic... ce sera comme les forfaits 4heures 56k... vite de l'histoire ancienne..

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Je n'y ai pas encore mis les pieds, j'aime pas avoir 40 000 launchers.


Tu peux enregistrer les jeux sur ton compte sans pour autant les installer.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Tiens c'est pas une version drm free où je suis trop fatigué pour trouver la clé steam ?


En fait il est dans le trove de HB, ces jeux sont DRM free effectivement.

----------


## Norochj

> Oxenfree cadeau sur l'epic game store, le suivant (4 avril) sera The Witness.


Merde c'est également l'un des deux jeux offerts sur le PSN+....

----------


## aggelon

> 600+ deals c'est même pas 600 jeux soldés, j'ai vu par exemple 4 DLC d'un jeu qui vient de sortir à -25% mais le jeu de base pas soldé.


Ah! Merci pour l’info, je m’etais arrêté au titre quand j’ai vu le nombre !

----------


## Magnarrok

> Merde c'est également l'un des deux jeux offerts sur le PSN+....


Il a aussi était offert sur GOG... Et Twitch il me semble ?

----------


## Baalim

GG xrd -revelator- à 6.92 € avec le code wintermadness :
https://www.voidu.com/en/guilty-gear-xrd-revelator-

----------


## banditbandit

ZOMBI à 1.99 € sur Steam. 

Il me semble pas qu'il soit passé souvent aussi bas.

----------


## Zerger

Pour fêter la sortie du nouveau DLC de Grim Dawn qui sortira la semaine prochaine, une bonne promo sur le jeu et son extension (soit 20e au total) en ce moment sur Humble:
Si vous cherchez un bon Hack&Slash à faire en solo ou avec un pote, vous pouvez y aller les yeux fermés

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/grim-dawn
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/g...outh-expansion

----------


## Oldnoobie

L'occasion de réaliser que je l'ai acheté il y a 4 ans et que je ne l'ai encore jamais lancé. Faut vraiment que j'arrête de traîner ici...

----------


## FB74

C'est aussi pour ça que maintenant j'achète beaucoup moins de jeux, y compris les Humble Bundles.

Je ne prends plus que les jeux que je suis susceptible de lancer "un jour".  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> L'occasion de réaliser que je l'ai acheté il y a 4 ans et que je ne l'ai encore jamais lancé. Faut vraiment que j'arrête de traîner ici...


 C'est parfois un peu mon impression également. Je suis encore abonné pour un an au monthly et je n'ose pas faire le point sur le nombre de jeux jamais lancés obtenus via ce service.

Promo sur Squad à 20€.
Parfait pour préparer la reconstitution de samedi  ::ninja:: 

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/squad

Un nouveau be mine bundle en approche.
A ce stade, je n'en attends plus rien.

https://groupees.com/bm38

----------


## Zerger

> L'occasion de réaliser que je l'ai acheté il y a 4 ans et que je ne l'ai encore jamais lancé. Faut vraiment que j'arrête de traîner ici...


 :tired: 

Bah profite en pour chopper Ash of malmouth, achete le nouveau DLC la semaine prochaine. Et tu pourras commencer Titan Quest 2 dans les meilleures conditions  :;):

----------


## Baalim

Soldes de printemps chez Wingamestore
*https://www.wingamestore.com/*

----------


## Wolverine

Planet Alpha chez chrono.gg à *9$*, c'est pas moche et fait par publié par Team17.

C'est bien ?

----------


## Baalim

> Planet Alpha chez chrono.gg à *9$*, c'est pas moche et fait par publié par Team17.
> 
> C'est bien ?


Et deux nouveaux titres dans le coin shop (hot tin truc et super inefficient golf)

Et vu que je suis faible, je précommande le Be mine 38 pour 3 $ même s'il semble aussi attrayant qu'un caleçon sale de Flad roulé en boule près des chiottes.
https://groupees.com/bm38

----------


## wacas

> Et deux nouveaux titres dans le coin shop (hot tin truc et super inefficient golf)
> 
> Et vu que je suis faible, je précommande le Be mine 38 pour 3 $ même s'il semble aussi attrayant qu'un caleçon sale de Flad roulé en boule près des chiottes.
> https://groupees.com/bm38


Y a quand même plus de chance de trouver des pépites dans le caleçon que dans le groupees ... ::ninja::

----------


## Wolverine

Ajout de Minit au HB Monthly

----------


## Flad

> Et deux nouveaux titres dans le coin shop (hot tin truc et super inefficient golf)
> 
> Et vu que je suis faible, je précommande le Be mine 38 pour 3 $ même s'il semble aussi attrayant qu'un caleçon sale de Flad roulé en boule près des chiottes.
> https://groupees.com/bm38


Ouais ben rend le moi, j'ai froid.

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> Ajout de Minit au HB Monthly


Super !

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Bah profite en pour chopper Ash of malmouth, achete le nouveau DLC la semaine prochaine. Et tu pourras commencer Titan Quest 2 dans les meilleures conditions


Titan Quest y a un 2 ? J'ai poncé Titan Quest quand j'étais étudiant... ça date. Ah oui non c est Grim Dawn , TQ2. J'avais "oublié" ce point... autant de raison de s y mettre !

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Vu ton niveau d'exigences habituel, tu risques d'être fortement déçu.  Perso, j'ai trouvé le gameplay catastrophique.


J'ai failli répondre que j'adapte mon exigence au prix payé, mais c'est faux... (t'es qu'une grosse bouse, Destiny 2, même dans le monthly à 10€ jsuis pas sûr de t'avoir amorti) /summon Sylvine (aka "une merde pas cher c'est toujours un achat injustifié").

----------


## Taï Lolo

Redout à 5,75 € sur Fanatical avec le coupon FANATICAL10
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/re...hanced-edition

Le coupon donne aussi un code de -15% sur une future commande (non transférable, 5 € mini, expire le 31 mars chez moi).

----------


## Magnarrok

Si ça intéresse quelqu'un j'ai un code promo d'une réduction de 15€ pour Fallout 76 PC, PS4 ou Xbox One sur Amazon.

----------


## Wulfstan

Soldes Ubi sur Steam, jusqu'à -90%.




> Far cry new dawn a 22,19 sur fanatical 
> 
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/fa..._content=Video


Je voyais la date de sortie (15 février 2019), c'est quand même incroyable qu'un jeu soit soldé de la moitié de son prix à un mois de sa sortie, je n'imagine pas l'état des ventes pour que ça puisse arriver aussi vite. Je n'imagine pas la tête des gens qui l'ont acheté plein pot.

----------


## Marmottas

> Ajout de Minit au HB Monthly


Si quelqu'un veut me le vendre... [Mode rapace on]

----------


## Maalak

> Soldes Ubi sur Steam, jusqu'à -90%.
> 
> 
> 
> Je voyais la date de sortie (15 février 2019), c'est quand même incroyable qu'un jeu soit soldé de la moitié de son prix à un mois de sa sortie, je n'imagine pas l'état des ventes pour que ça puisse arriver aussi vite. Je n'imagine pas la tête des gens qui l'ont acheté plein pot.


C'est peut-être parce qu'il n'y en a pas que son prix a si vite baissé.  ::ninja::

----------


## shaskar

> Si ça intéresse quelqu'un j'ai un code promo d'une réduction de 15€ pour Fallout 76 PC, PS4 ou Xbox One sur Amazon.


Attends encore un peu ça te permettra de l'avoir gratuit  ::ninja::

----------


## Harvester

> Si quelqu'un veut me le vendre... [Mode rapace on]


On fait comme d'hab ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Magnarrok

> Attends encore un peu ça te permettra de l'avoir gratuit


Bof même gratuit le jeu ne m'intéresse pas mais ceux qui le veulent maintenant ça le fait à 10€.

----------


## Carnod

> Bof même gratuit le jeu ne m'intéresse pas mais ceux qui le veulent maintenant ça le fait à 10€.


J'ai eu le même, parce que j'ai acheté une pierre a pizza.
J'imagine qu'il te le file sans raison.

----------


## odji

ccyy week bundle neuf

----------


## Baalim

Dollar underground bundle:
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...rground-bundle

Pas mal pour Epic gryphon knight et fluffy horde pour 1.05€


Les anciens se rappelleront d'insector X et apidya :
*https://store.steampowered.com/app/4...ekyr_Reloaded/*

Beekyr reloaded est à 5.6 €
Un peu moins cher pour ceux qui ont déjà vortex attack.

----------


## Gloppy

Passage éclair pour vous filer deux clés Steam (issues du bundle Fanatical mentionné par Baalim)

*SoulGambler*
*777V-G9Y*H-V55KH
(Ou * et * représentent les initiales du genre de jeu japoniais préféré de Baalim)

*Gryphon Knight Epic*
539**-DEFFG-50M2R
(Où ** représente un célèbre site de conversion de devises)

Enjoy!

----------


## M.Rick75

> Planet Alpha chez chrono.gg à *9$*, c'est pas moche et fait par publié par Team17.
> 
> C'est bien ?


C'est un erzatz de Limbo ou Inside. Sans être nul, ça reste très inférieur dans le gameplay (ou la mise en scène) à ces modèles.

Edit: Petite question. Si je retire *maintenant* mon moyen de paiement sur Humble afin de me désabonner du Monthly auquel j'ai souscrit (Mutant Year Zero, Minit, etc..) est-ce que j'aurais quand même les clefs pour les jeux restants qui seront révélés à la fin du mois ?

----------


## madgic

> C'est un erzatz de Limbo ou Inside. Sans être nul, ça reste très inférieur dans le gameplay (ou la mise en scène) à ces modèles.
> 
> Edit: Petite question. Si je retire *maintenant* mon moyen de paiement sur Humble afin de me désabonner du Monthly auquel j'ai souscrit (Mutant Year Zero, Minit, etc..) est-ce que j'aurais quand même les clefs pour les jeux restants qui seront révélés à la fin du mois ?


Si t'as payé et que tu as accès à Mutant Year Zero, Minit, etc.., tu auras accès aux jeux restants. Sinon non.

----------


## M.Rick75

> Si t'as payé (...)


Mais oui, monsieur !

----------


## Ruvon

> Soldes de printemps chez Wingamestore
> *https://www.wingamestore.com/*


En vrac dans cette promo :

XCOM 2 à 7,86€

Far Cry Primal Apex Edition à 9,71€

Beholder 2 à 6,62€

Frostpunk à 15,85€

Unforeseen Incidents à 12,36€

Depraved à 15,45€

Transport Fever à 10,59€

Nelly Cootalot: The Fowl Fleet à 8,89€

BATTLETECH Deluxe Edition à 22,09€

Et on n'oublie pas le voucher PCGAMES5OFF pour les 5% de remise.

----------


## Baalim

Attention à i'm not a monster qui est un jeu essentiellement multijoueur, a été donné gratuitement, et doit faire partie d'un bundle actuel .

----------


## Ruvon

> Attention à i'm not a monster qui est un jeu essentiellement multijoueur, a été donné gratuitement, et doit faire partie d'un bundle actuel .


Bien vu, il est dans le Fanatical Vengeance Bundle qui coûte pas beaucoup plus cher  :^_^:  https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/vengeance-bundle

Le fait qu'il ait été donné / soit dispo en bundle n'est pas forcément un problème pour un jeu essentiellement multi, ça laisse une chance de trouver des joueurs  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

J'évoquais plutôt le risque de l'avoir déjà dans l'inventaire  :;):

----------


## Ruvon

> J'évoquais plutôt le risque de l'avoir déjà dans l'inventaire


Genre tu t'intéresses au fait que les gens possèdent ou non un jeu avant d'en parler sur le topic ? Et puis tout le monde ne passe pas son temps à acheter des doublons parce qu'il ne se souvient pas de ce qu'il possède  ::trollface::

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Soldes Ubi sur Steam, jusqu'à -90%.


En attendant ma clé The Division 2 qui n'en finit pas de ne pas arriver (merci AMD), je suis tenté par WatchDogs 2 ou Wildands. Lequel vous me conseillez sachant que je compte jouer uniquement en solo ?

----------


## Magnarrok

> J'ai eu le même, parce que j'ai acheté une pierre a pizza.
> J'imagine qu'il te le file sans raison.


Haha moi c'était pour du liquide vaisselle en pack.  ::lol:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> En attendant ma clé The Division 2 qui n'en finit pas de ne pas arriver (merci AMD), je suis tenté par WatchDogs 2 ou Wildands. Lequel vous me conseillez sachant que je compte jouer uniquement en solo ?


T'es sûr de pas l'avoir reçu ? Moi je l'ai eu un jour avant. Mais c'est assez spécial car y'a rien d'actif. En allant sur le site de rewards il te renvoie sur le store d'Ubi. Et après tu peux enregistrer ta clef.

----------


## JulLeBarge

> T'es sûr de pas l'avoir reçu ? Moi je l'ai eu un jour avant. Mais c'est assez spécial car y'a rien d'actif. En allant sur le site de rewards il te renvoie sur le store d'Ubi. Et après tu peux enregistrer ta clef.


Oui sûr, ça fait 2 semaines que je check 10 fois par jour  :tired: 
Y'a un gros souci avec les clés AMD Rewards depuis un petit moment, suffit d'aller voir sur le Reddit AMD...

----------


## schouffy

> En attendant ma clé The Division 2 qui n'en finit pas de ne pas arriver (merci AMD), je suis tenté par WatchDogs 2 ou Wildands. Lequel vous me conseillez sachant que je compte jouer uniquement en solo ?


WD2 je sais pas, mais Wildlands tout seul c'est d'un ennui mortel.

----------


## Gloppy

> En attendant ma clé The Division 2 qui n'en finit pas de ne pas arriver (merci AMD), je suis tenté par WatchDogs 2 ou Wildands. Lequel vous me conseillez sachant que je compte jouer uniquement en solo ?


*Watch_Dogs 2* est un vrai jeu solo avec un peu de multi dedans (si on en a envie). *Wildlands* serait plutôt l'inverse. 
J'ai récemment acheté et terminé *Watch_Dogs 2*, qui m'a bien plus plu que je ne l'aurais cru. A son prix actuel, je le recommande sans hésiter ! (Même si les goûts et les couleurs, bien sûr...)

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/11...1#post12188672

----------


## Stelarc

> Oui sûr, ça fait 2 semaines que je check 10 fois par jour 
> Y'a un gros souci avec les clés AMD Rewards depuis un petit moment, suffit d'aller voir sur le Reddit AMD...


Il y a peut être une pénurie de clés. ::):  ::ninja::

----------


## JulLeBarge

OK merci, c'est celui qui me tentait aussi le plus à la base, et c'est le moins cher, je vais partir là dessus  :;):

----------


## Baalim

> En attendant ma clé The Division 2 qui n'en finit pas de ne pas arriver (merci AMD), je suis tenté par WatchDogs 2 ou Wildands. Lequel vous me conseillez sachant que je compte jouer uniquement en solo ?


Watch dogs 2.. Sans hésitation.


DOA 6 poursuit sa gentille dégringolade en atteignant les 36/37 € chez les grisâtres. Bien fait pour la sale gueule de KT. Vivement la suite.

----------


## fatalix41

Moi c'est steep qui me fait un bout d'oeil. D'un autre côté, j'ai peur de vite m'en lasser...

----------


## odji

https://freebies.indiegala.com/memoranda/

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Passage éclair pour vous filer deux clés Steam (issues du bundle Fanatical mentionné par Baalim)
> 
> *SoulGambler*
> *777V-G9Y*H-V55KH
> (Ou * et * représentent les initiales du genre de jeu japoniais préféré de Baalim)
> 
> *Gryphon Knight Epic*
> 539**-DEFFG-50M2R
> (Où ** représente un célèbre site de conversion de devises)
> ...


Alors j en sais rien pour soul machin, mais Gryphon a été activé par quelqu'un... de discret, on va dire. C'est plus poli que plein d'autres ajectifs qui me viennent avec une facilité étonnante.

----------


## Baalim

> Alors j en sais rien pour soul machin, mais Gryphon a été activé par quelqu'un... de discret, on va dire. C'est plus poli que plein d'autres ajectifs qui me viennent avec une facilité étonnante.


Si tu le veux, j'en ai un de disponible

----------


## fletch2099

Quand apprendrons t'ils que les clés en clair ça ne sert que les crevards! Oh toi dieux des prophètes Bernard Menez et Guy Lux!!! Après c'est Baalimounet qui est obligé de se séparer des ses 3 clés de sauvegarde de chaque jeux!!
*Sort du topic en claquant la porte

----------


## Baalim

Le be mine est sorti et, sans surprise, c'est effectivement plus effrayant et sordide que le calebard de Flad au petit matin.
https://groupees.com/bm38

----------


## FB74

> Alors j en sais rien pour soul machin, mais Gryphon a été activé par quelqu'un... de discret, on va dire. C'est plus poli que plein d'autres ajectifs qui me viennent avec une facilité étonnante.


Au même moment il apparaissait sur le backlog de Baalim, coïncidence ou bien.... ?  :tired:

----------


## Flad

> Le be mine est sorti et, sans surprise, c'est effectivement plus effrayant et sordide que le calebard de Flad au petit matin.
> https://groupees.com/bm38


Le fait que tu saches, c'est quand même très malsain.

----------


## Baalim

> Le fait que tu saches, c'est quand même très malsain.


 nul besoin de savoir, c'est comme chez Lovecraft : l'horreur est indicible et indescriptible. le simple fait de savoir qu'elle existe, tapie dans l'ombre, suffit à me pétrifier d'effroi

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Au même moment il apparaissait sur le backlog de Baalim, coïncidence ou bien.... ?


 Espèce de balance, je pensais pouvoir m'en tirer discrètement  :Emo:

----------


## Valenco

> Le be mine est sorti et, sans surprise, c'est effectivement plus effrayant et sordide que le calebard de Flad au petit matin.
> https://groupees.com/bm38


Faudrait envisager d'interdire ce topic aux mineurs.

----------


## FB74

> Le fait que tu saches, c'est quand même très malsain.


Tu sais, le fétichisme embrasse des genres très divers.
Après... à partir du moment où Baalim est majeur, c'est son choix.  :Emo:

----------


## JulLeBarge

> OK merci, c'est celui qui me tentait aussi le plus à la base, et c'est le moins cher, je vais partir là dessus


Bon j'ai testé mais pas du tout accroché au gameplay, je me suis fait remboursé.

----------


## rogercoincoin

De toute façon, baalim aime bien les distributeurs automatiques.. pour les bountys, les mars et......



 ::trollface::

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Si tu le veux, j'en ai un de disponible


Oh ben z'êtes bien aimable, très cher. Bon pour un dollar je vais prendre le bundle, c est très en-dessous de mes standards habituels, mais pour continuer à cracher sur les trucs pourris sortis du cul d'un garage par un sociopathe, il est bon de ne pas perdre de vue ces ... objets.

----------


## loupgarou93

ah c 'est la qu'il trouver le caleçon de flad ?

----------


## Flad

Bon on peut laisser mon caleçon tranquille ?
Et accessoirement me le rendre, j'en ai qu'un et c'est le printemps. J'en ai plus besoin et du coup c'est le moment où je le lave pour le prochain "automne-hiver".

----------


## Ruvon

> Bon on peut laisser mon caleçon tranquille ?
> Et accessoirement me le rendre, j'en ai qu'un et c'est le printemps. J'en ai plus besoin et du coup c'est le moment où je le lave pour le prochain "automne-hiver".


Flad, à l'approche du printemps :

----------


## odji

un plus gros bundle chez ccyyshop

----------


## Baalim

Road redemption à 6.72€
https://store.steampowered.com/app/3...ad_Redemption/

Endless space 2 à 8.8€
https://www.wingamestore.com/product...dless-Space-2/

----------


## Baalim

South park annale du destin, 9 €
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/sout...-uplay--3052-1

----------


## Tenebris

> South park annale du destin, 9 €
> https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/sout...-uplay--3052-1


T'as posté le 6666e post, Baalim the posteur of the beast.

----------


## Gorillaz

> T'as posté le 6666e post, Baalim the posteur of the beast.


Nan, le titre "Number of the beast" vient de fêter son 37e anniversaire, Baalim est bien plus vieux !  ::ninja::

----------


## fletch2099

Morrowind gratos aujourd'hui

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Morrowind gratos aujourd'hui


Un compte Bethesda.net ? Non mais c'est pas bientôt fini de créer des milliers de boutiques différentes ?  :WTF: 

M'en fous j'ai toujours mon DVD (CD ?) original.  :Tap:

----------


## Catel

Moi aussi mais j'attends quand même une promo GoG pour le reprendre  ::ninja::

----------


## Herr Peter

D'ailleurs à propos de GOG, je vois qu'aujourd'hui *Echo* est à 6.89€.

----------


## FB74

Z'avez reçu le mail d'IndieGala pour monétiser les liens sur les réseaux sociaux renvoyant aux jeux sur leurs sites ?  :tired: 

Je suis sûr que Baalim est en train de mettre à jour ses posts...  :tired:  ²

----------


## banditbandit

> Un compte Bethesda.net ? Non mais c'est pas bientôt fini de créer des milliers de boutiques différentes ? 
> 
> M'en fous j'ai toujours mon DVD (CD ?) original.


Et un bon gros launcher...  ::trollface::

----------


## Baalim

> Z'avez reçu le mail d'IndieGala pour monétiser les liens sur les réseaux sociaux renvoyant aux jeux sur leurs sites ? 
> 
> Je suis sûr que Baalim est en train de mettre à jour ses posts...  ²


 Je voulais mais j'ai reçu une proposition financière plus intéressante de la part de Pornhub  ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> T'as posté le 6666e post, Baalim the posteur of the beast.


Ahh un de mes albums de chevet  ::wub:: 
Même si invaders est pourrie.


Shenzen i/o pas cher
https://www.chrono.gg/?utm_source=si...ign=shenzen_io

Cossacks 3 à 5.89€
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/cossacks-3

----------


## Magnarrok

> Morrowind gratos aujourd'hui


Ah bah oui... mais non...

----------


## FB74

> Je voulais mais j'ai reçu une proposition financière plus intéressante de la part de Pornhub


Je voudrais bien savoir dans quelles catégories tu postes...  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> Je voudrais bien savoir dans quelles catégories tu postes...


Essentiellement ici. le lien d'affiliation ne me semblait pas hors charte et l'habillage graphique requis pour chaque post était de bon goût. 
A la réflexion, j'ai peut être lu trop vite  ::ninja:: 


Waouh un magniiiiiiiiiifique bundle (achetez) chez indie gala (achetez) :


Spoiler Alert! 


Mais vous allez acheter, bordayl  :Sweat: 



https://www.indiegala.com/monday-mot...AM+-+201903225

----------


## Ruvon

Je rappelle la combine pour ceux qui ne la connaissent pas :

VOUS NE CLIQUEZ PAS SUR LE LIEN, vous copiez le lien de publicité affiliative à but lucratif de Baalim, vous le collez dans votre barre d'adresse de votre navigateur, vous supprimez tout jusqu'au point d'interrogation après "bundle", et après vous accédez à l'adresse.

Vous pourrez ainsi vérifier si le "bon plan" en est bien un et voir si le sieur Baalim mérite un clic qui lui rapporte des sioux  ::ninja::

----------


## sousoupou

BattleTech à 12,38€ (lowest) @WinGameStore

----------


## schouffy

> Morrowind gratos aujourd'hui


Quelqu'un a réussi à le récupérer ? le code marche pas, le jeu est affiché à 7€, leur site est pourri j'ai jamais vu ça.

----------


## Catel

Si vous ne voulez pas créer un compte Bethesda, Morrowind est à -50% sur Steam (et d'autres promos sur Oblivion, Skyrim et TESO).

----------


## TwinBis

> Quelqu'un a réussi à le récupérer ? le code marche pas, le jeu est affiché à 7€, leur site est pourri j'ai jamais vu ça.


Je n'ai même pas réussi à me logger sur mon compte Bethesda (ne me jugez pas), même après un reset password.
Leur infra est aussi buggée que leurs jeux apparemment.

----------


## Catel

Y'a pas de promo sur Gog. Est-ce que ça reste un bon coup de prendre Morro sur Steam ? En terme de souplesse pour modder ? Y'a pas de workshop ?

----------


## Graouu

The division 2 offert avec certains SSD Samsung chez rue du commerce, merci dealabs.

----------


## rogercoincoin

> D'ailleurs à propos de GOG, je vois qu'aujourd'hui *Echo* est à 6.89€.


J'avais zappé ce jeu...
Je ne comprends pas : sur Steam comme sur GOG, les gens parlent d'un jeu qui s’arrête, qui a de gros ralentissements d'un coup....sur des machines  à base d'intel, de 16 GO et de 1080TI..
C'est vrai cette histoire ?  ::wacko:: 
le développeur ne semble plus updater le jeu, tout content de voir bientôt arriver un film (SIC..) basé sur le jeu....
Des retours positifs ou en tout cas sans bugs bizarres ??   ::blink:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je n'ai même pas réussi à me logger sur mon compte Bethesda (ne me jugez pas), même après un reset password.
> Leur infra est aussi buggée que leurs jeux apparemment.


idem....  ::siffle::

----------


## fletch2099

> Un compte Bethesda.net ? Non mais c'est pas bientôt fini de créer des milliers de boutiques différentes ? 
> 
> M'en fous j'ai toujours mon DVD (CD ?) original.


Mais eux c'est pas ma faute!!! En promo sur gamesplanet sinon

----------


## Slayertom

> The division 2 offert avec certains SSD Samsung chez rue du commerce, merci dealabs.


Ah ben franchement je te remercie pas, j'avais décidé de prendre le jeu plus tard à 30€ et d'acheter un nouveau SSD dans plusieurs années mais à cause de toi j'ai craqué ! Tu as sur la conscience les couches pour bébé et les livres pour madame.

En fait si je te remercie  :;):

----------


## sticky-fingers

Pour les fans de Last Man, Last Fight est en promo (chose rare) : https://store.steampowered.com/app/443450/LASTFIGHT/

----------


## Gorillaz

Sur Voidu, Little nightmares est à 4.5€ avec le code WINTERMADNESS, son PBH

----------


## Supergounou

> Pour les fans de Last Man, Last Fight est en promo (chose rare) : https://store.steampowered.com/app/443450/LASTFIGHT/


Merde, ça a l'air fin nul, mais je serai presque tenté juste pour l'univers.

----------


## sticky-fingers

Ca ressemble à ce bon vieux Power Stone dans l'univers Last Man.
Du coup, je l'ai pris - pas encore testé - au pire je demanderais un remboursement Steam.

----------


## Baalim

> Ca ressemble à ce bon vieux Power Stone dans l'univers Last Man.
> Du coup, je l'ai pris - pas encore testé - au pire je demanderais un remboursement Steam.


 ça fait longtemps que j'envisage de le prendre mais il y a plusieurs défauts assez rédhibitoires.

 - il faut comprendre l'univers au sens large puisque beaucoup de personnages qui apparaissent ne sont pas dans la bd ou dans l'anime sorti plus tard.
- le mode solo est réduit à peau de chagrin,
- il y a très peu de mode de jeu différents en multijoueur.

De mémoire, le jeu n'a connu presque aucune mise à jour et n'a vu aucun ajout de contenu ou presque.

Le test de Gamekult était assez parlant au sujet du jeu : bonne base mais contenu rachitique.

Xcom 2 collection à 25$
https://www.wingamestore.com/product...-2-Collection/

Le très joli blazblue centralfiction à 10$
https://www.wingamestore.com/product...entralfiction/

----------


## Morbo

En fait dans la BD Lastman, sur une ou deux pages on voit les personnages jouer à un jeu d'arcade. Last Fight est un jeu de cette série.

Et je suis un peu dans le cas de Supergounou, c'est un jeu à la Power Stone en moins bien, ça a l'air très moyen mais c'est Lastman et Power Stone donc forcément j'ai envie de tester  ::P: 

Sinon je sais que c'est pas le bon topic mais vu que c'est mort de l'autre côté je relance ici, si ça intéresse quelqu'un j'ai une clé pour PUBG sur xbox one à filer.

----------


## schouffy

> Quelqu'un a réussi à le récupérer ? le code marche pas, le jeu est affiché à 7€, leur site est pourri j'ai jamais vu ça.


Si jamais, ce matin ça marche :
Se connecter, en haut à droite dérouler le menu, redeem le code TES25TH-MORROWIND. J'ai pas installé le launcher, quand je le ferai je suis censé avoir le jeu dedans.

----------


## FB74

Un Baalim Bundle ce soir...  ::love:: 
https://www.humblebundle.com/games/hot-date-bundle

Je n'en dis pas plus.  ::trollface::

----------


## Ruvon

Rajouter Genital Jousting à tous ces dating sims. L'idée de génie.

----------


## Catel

La promo Bethesda est sur GoG.

----------


## Bibik

> Rajouter Genital Jousting à tous ces dating sims. L'idée de génie.


Oui et l'associer à *Clannad* c'est pas beaucoup plus brillant.

----------


## Baalim

> Un Baalim Bundle ce soir... 
> https://www.humblebundle.com/games/hot-date-bundle
> 
> Je n'en dis pas plus.


Je la voyais venir. Plus que genital jousting en tout cas.
Clannad à ce tarif, c'est cadeau.

A noter que 5 ou 6 jeux dont Clannad sont également disponibles en drm free.

Gg xrd revelator + dlc à 13.85€
 Rabais supplémentaire de 10 % avec le code fanatical

https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/gu...dlc-characters

----------


## odji

https://www.dailyindiegame.com/site_...bundle_14.html

----------


## Graouu

> Ah ben franchement je te remercie pas, j'avais décidé de prendre le jeu plus tard à 30€ et d'acheter un nouveau SSD dans plusieurs années mais à cause de toi j'ai craqué ! Tu as sur la conscience les couches pour bébé et les livres pour madame.
> 
> En fait si je te remercie



Ah ah you're welcome, par contre le jeu que tu n'as qu'après la période de rétractation çà fait un peu suer j'avoue. Mais The Division 2 est extra tu verras !

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je la voyais venir. Plus que genital jousting en tout cas.
> Clannad à ce tarif, c'est cadeau.
> 
> A noter que 5 ou 6 jeux dont Clannad sont également disponibles en drm free.
> 
> Gg xrd revelator + dlc à 13.85€
>  Rabais supplémentaire de 10 % avec le code fanatical
> 
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/gu...dlc-characters


Je confirme et je vais insta buy, Clanad à ce prix là c'est vraiment cadeau il n'a jamais été à ce prix là !

----------


## Gorillaz

Dites voir les copains, sur Steam il y a Hitman en promo :
1) le bundle vaut le coup à 14€ ?
2) c'est quoi cette entourloupe avec les 2 bundles ? Le moins cher me paraît contenir plus de choses, c'est moi ou bien ?  :tired:

----------


## Ruvon

> Dites voir les copains, sur Steam il y a Hitman en promo :
> 1) le bundle vaut le coup à 14€ ?
> 2) c'est quoi cette entourloupe avec les 2 bundles ? Le moins cher me paraît contenir plus de choses, c'est moi ou bien ?


2)Non non, le deuxième est moins cher, contient la même chose que le premier + Blood Money + Absolution.

Je peux pas t'aider pour le 1)

----------


## Ruvon

Fournée du lundi sur Steam (mais hier j'avais aquaponay) :

*Balrum* à -50% soit 7,49€ : https://store.steampowered.com/app/424250/Balrum/
*The House of Da Vinci* à -50% soit 9,99€ : https://store.steampowered.com/app/5...e_of_Da_Vinci/
*Foxtail* à -45% soit 4,82€ : https://store.steampowered.com/app/581360/FoxTail/
*Prodigy Tactics* à -50% soit 9,99€ : https://store.steampowered.com/app/6...odigy_Tactics/
*Darkestville Castle* à -60% soit 5,99€ : https://store.steampowered.com/app/6...tville_Castle/
*Lovecraft Quest - A Comix Game* à -60% soit 0,99€ : https://store.steampowered.com/app/9..._A_Comix_Game/
*Curse of the Old Gods* à -67% soit 0,98€ : https://store.steampowered.com/app/7..._the_Old_Gods/
*Steamburg* à -70% soit 2,99€ : https://store.steampowered.com/app/723760/Steamburg/
*Monsters' Den: Godfall* à -50% soit 7,49€ : https://store.steampowered.com/app/4...s_Den_Godfall/
*KURSK* à -60% soit 6,79€ : https://store.steampowered.com/app/860620/KURSK/
*Warbanners* à -55% soit 8,99€ : https://store.steampowered.com/app/650440/Warbanners/
Avec son *DLC*, -62% soit 9,54€ : https://store.steampowered.com/bundl...plete_Edition/
*Despotism 3k* à -25% soit 4,94€ : https://store.steampowered.com/app/699920/Despotism_3k/
*DEMON'S TILT* à -15% soit 10,61€ : https://store.steampowered.com/app/422510/DEMONS_TILT/
*Settlements* à -33% soit 11,28€ : https://store.steampowered.com/app/704640/Settlements/
*Ark Noir* à -30% soit 5,73€ : https://store.steampowered.com/app/739220/Ark_Noir/
*Tango: The Adventure Game* à -37% soit 4,65€ : https://store.steampowered.com/app/8...dventure_Game/
*Planet Nine* à -40% soit 7,49€ : https://store.steampowered.com/app/996860/Planet_Nine/
*Astrox: Space Miners Unite!* à -33% soit 13,80€ : https://store.steampowered.com/bundl..._Miners_Unite/
*Through Abandon Series* à -37% soit 4,03€ : https://store.steampowered.com/bundl...ndoned_Series/

----------


## pikkpi

> Rajouter Genital Jousting à tous ces dating sims. L'idée de génie.


Le mode story est excellent pour info.

----------


## rogercoincoin

@ Ruvon   effectivement.. l'aqua poney existe ....  :;):

----------


## Baalim

Je suis bombardé de notifications sur des baisses assez importantes concernant les jeux Ubi Soft. Je viendrai presque à anticiper la sortie d'un nouveau bundle humble uplay...


Vampyr. 18€
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/vamp...am-key--3307-1

----------


## Ruvon

Un Hump Day sur IndieGala pas complètement à chier : https://www.indiegala.com/hump-day-7...m-games-bundle

Un Pick&Mix Slitherine sur Fanatical, avec les jeux des AAR de canards comme Revolution Under Siege ou Alea Jacta Est, mais aussi Last Days of Old Earth : https://www.fanatical.com/en/pick-an...e-pick-and-mix

UnderCover Bundle toujours chez les fanatiques, mais il était pas déjà passé celui-là ? https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/undercover-bundle

----------


## maxtidus10

> @ Ruvon   effectivement.. l'aqua poney existe .... 
> 
> https://static.actu.fr/uploads/2016/...ey-retour1.jpg


Mais c'est immonde, il y a meme de la merde qui flotte...

----------


## Ruvon

> Mais c'est immonde, il y a meme de la merde qui flotte...


C'est souvent ce qui se passe quand Baalim poste un bon plan.  ::ninja::

----------


## FB74

> Mais c'est immonde, il y a meme de la merde qui flotte...


Et ce sont surtout les poneys qui bossent, c'est ça que je trouve révoltant.  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

Crossing souls à 3.75€
https://store.steampowered.com/app/3...rossing_Souls/

Autre option : regarder the OA sur netflix

----------


## schouffy

Merde j'ai lu CrossCode et mon sang n'a fait qu'un tour  ::(:

----------


## Baalim

> Un Hump Day sur IndieGala pas complètement à chier : https://www.indiegala.com/hump-day-7...m-games-bundle
> 
> Un Pick&Mix Slitherine sur Fanatical, avec les jeux des AAR de canards comme Revolution Under Siege ou Alea Jacta Est, mais aussi Last Days of Old Earth : https://www.fanatical.com/en/pick-an...e-pick-and-mix
> 
> UnderCover Bundle toujours chez les fanatiques, mais il était pas déjà passé celui-là ? https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/undercover-bundle


Ah, j'avais déjà the crow's eye ?  :Emo: 


Dead or alive 6 à 38,23 € chez play asia avec le code VITAFR
https://www.play-asia.com/dead-or-alive-6/13/70cl0h

Humm, pas assez gris.

The vanishing of ethan carter à 2.5 €
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/the-...am-key--2677-1

Le jeu mystère du dernier groupees est : a rite from the stars.
Contre toute attente, ça a l'air pas mal  ::O: 
https://store.steampowered.com/app/7...rom_the_Stars/

----------


## FB74

J'attends surtout un bon plan sur "They are billions"  (< 10€).  :Tap:

----------


## maxtidus10

Oui c'est clair c'est pas cool pour les pauvres poneys qui se tapent tout le poid vu que les gosses sont totalement hors de l'eau... Et puis c'est quoi l'intérêt de porter une bombe dans une piscine ? (bon ok il y a des rebords mais bon... Je suis assez étonné que ce "sport" existe^^

----------


## FB74

> Oui c'est clair c'est pas cool pour les pauvres poneys qui se tapent tout le poid vu que les gosses sont totalement hors de l'eau... Et puis c'est quoi l'intérêt de porter une bombe dans une piscine ? (bon ok il y a des rebords mais bon... Je suis assez étonné que ce "sport" existe^^


Je suis comme toi.
Autant ça aurait été de la rééducation aquatique pour les poneys après une opération chirurgicale, j'aurais peu comprendre... autant là... ça me dépasse.  ::O:

----------


## Norochj

> Oui c'est clair c'est pas cool pour les pauvres poneys qui se tapent tout le poid vu que les gosses sont totalement hors de l'eau... Et puis c'est quoi l'intérêt de porter une bombe dans une piscine ? (bon ok il y a des rebords mais bon... Je suis assez étonné que ce "sport" existe^^





> Je suis comme toi.
> Autant ça aurait été de la rééducation aquatique pour les poneys après une opération chirurgicale, j'aurais peu comprendre... autant là... ça me dépasse.


http://www.nouvelobs.com/en-direct/a...ney-etait.html

Gardez votre désarroi pour le flood shit de baalim c'est un sujet nettement plus préoccupant.

----------


## Baalim

Je vous hais tous (et j'aime pas les poneys)  :tired: 

Skullgirls et tous ses dlc pour un prix dérisoire de 0.87€
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...omplete-bundle

GTA V à 12$
https://www.wingamestore.com/product...-Theft-Auto-V/

CIV VI gold (avec rise & fall) : 25$
https://www.wingamestore.com/product...-Gold-Edition/




> Gold Edition Contents: 
> Sid Meier’s Civilization VI
> Civilization VI – Vikings Scenario Pack
> Civilization VI – Poland Civilization & Scenario Pack
> Civilization VI – Australia Civilization & Scenario Pack
> Civilization VI – Persia and Macedon Civilization & Scenario Pack
> Civilization VI – Nubia Civilization & Scenario Pack
> Civilization VI – Khmer and Indonesia Civilization & Scenario Pack
> Civilization VI: Rise and Fall expansion

----------


## FB74

A  noter, le *Cosmic Mystery Bundle* chez Fanatical serait de la merde, enfin pas génial si on n'a pas de chance.  :tired:

----------


## Flad

> Je vous hais tous (et j'aime pas les poneys)


Un petit effort et on sera presque d'accord sur un truc à détester (autre que harvesteR).

----------


## Harvester

:Emo:

----------


## Oldnoobie

> A  noter, le *Cosmic Mystery Bundle* chez Fanatical serait de la merde, enfin pas génial si on n'a pas de chance.

----------


## FB74

Ouais.  :Cigare: 

Je le dis surtout pour le pervers vidéoludique au backlog sans fond un peu plus haut, histoire qu'il garde ses sous.  :Tap: 

Je suis gentil moi.  :Emo:

----------


## Baalim

Je ne vois pas de qui vous parlez.

Giant sims bundle :
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/giant-sims-bundle

2 € pour 4 jeux (giant, c'est manifestement pour évoquer les véhicules et non le bundle) qui feront la joie des petits-enfants allemands. Avec notamment Train Mechanic sim 2k17

----------


## Baalim

Soul calibur VI à 27 € avec le code WINTERMADNESS
https://www.voidu.com/en/soulcalibur-vi

----------


## Baalim

The Miskatonic, 1.24 €

https://store.steampowered.com/app/8...he_Miskatonic/

----------


## Nanaki

*Rappel:*
C'est *demain* qu'Humble Bundle *retire l'argent du monthly* donc pensez à mettre en pause aujourd'hui si vous ne voulez pas du bundle avec Northgard, Mutant Year Zero, Absolver et Minit.

----------


## Gorillaz

The Witcher 1er du nom à 1.39€ chez GoG, l'équivalent de 3 ou 4 cafés dégueus à la machine !  ::o: 
Insta-buy  ::wub::  ::wub::  ::wub::

----------


## FB74

*Alliance Bundle* chez Fanatical:
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/alliance-bundle

Je ne sais pas s'il est réellement nouveau ou s'il avait déjà été proposé.

----------


## odji

des bons titres mais deja vu chez les ex-bundlestar: https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/alliance-bundle

si qqun a un ash of gods en trop  :;):

----------


## FB74

> des bons titres mais deja vu chez les ex-bundlestar: https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/alliance-bundle
> 
> si qqun a un ash of gods en trop


Grillé mon gars...  ::trollface:: 

 :Cigare:

----------


## Stelarc

Nanaki est quand même très serviable. :;):

----------


## Magnarrok

> The Witcher 1er du nom à 1.39€ chez GoG, l'équivalent de 3 ou 4 cafés dégueus à la machine ! 
> Insta-buy


Normalement si ça fonctionne toujours tu pouvais l'avoir gratuitement : https://www.gog.com/gwent-welcome-bonus

----------


## Nanaki

> Nanaki est quand même très serviable.


Merci. Je me suis fait avoir tellement de fois avec le retrait du monthly que j'essaye d'éviter aux autres la même déconvenue.  ::happy2::

----------


## Baalim

> si qqun a un ash of gods en trop


Ahh, ils vont peut être être moins gourmands sur barter.vg maintenant  ::trollface::

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> The Witcher 1er du nom à 1.39€ chez GoG, l'équivalent de 3 ou 4 cafés dégueus à la machine ! 
> Insta-buy


Tu veux dire que t'avais pas déjà l'édition physique collector  ?  ::(:

----------


## Gorillaz

> Tu veux dire que t'avais pas déjà l'édition physique collector  ?


Faut dire qu'à l'époque j'étais jeune et sans le sou, j'avais souvent recours à des versions ... d'évaluation  ::siffle::   ::ninja:: 
... Mais j'ai honte, surtout pour ce jeu !

----------


## Baalim

Jusqu'au 30 mars, un risk of rain 2 acheté = un risk of rain 2 offert !

https://store.steampowered.com/app/6...isk_of_Rain_2/




Sinon, darksiders III à 30 biftons sur steam.
Steam, vous savez, cette petite boutique indépendante que les méchants chinois veulent torpiller.

----------


## Ruvon

Toujours chez un certain G.N., futur pauvre :

Soccer Player Simulator, qui vous rappellera vos plus belles parties entre potes bourrés, à 0,67€ : https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...yer_Simulator/

Ça a l'air tellement nul que je devais vous en faire part. Y a même pas de multi.

----------


## Abzaarg

https://twitch.amazon.com/prime/loot/nintendo/

Pour les twitch prime. Aucune idée si ca marche, je ne suis pas prime.

edit : Selon dealabs, ne fonctionne pas pour ceux qui ont un compte famille.

----------


## JulLeBarge

Borderlands 2 + tous les DLC + Borderlands The Pre-sequel en promo à 15€ sur Steam pour fêter la sortie du 3 et la sortie du pack 4K pour le 2 et le pre-sequel:
https://store.steampowered.com/bundl...me_Collection/

Si vous avez déjà certains éléments, le prix est réduit.

Et le 1er Borderlands sort en version remasterisée la semaine prochaine et sera gratos pour les possesseurs de la version initiale, qui est en promo à 4,45€ sur WinGameStore:
https://www.wingamestore.com/product/3851/Borderlands/

----------


## Graouu

> https://twitch.amazon.com/prime/loot/nintendo/
> 
> Pour les twitch prime. Aucune idée si ca marche, je ne suis pas prime.


Super plan, çà marche je confirme merci !

----------


## Baalim

> Super plan, çà marche je confirme merci !


Ouais, ça a l'air de fonctionner mais, grâce à un certain Abzaarg, j'en ai pas l'usage  :Cigare: 

Neverout, à 1.12$ sur l'eshop
https://www.nintendo.com/games/detail/neverout-switch

Un bundle AWITW en préco :
https://groupees.com/awitw6



Sinon, un énoooooorme merci à *Strife* !  ::wub:: 

Du coup, je décrète le Strife day  ::): 

https://www.humblebundle.com/gift?key=p2TUu3prwqE7K4cP
https://www.humblebundle.com/gift?key=qpX7MkerGbr5tMY4
https://www.humblebundle.com/gift?key=H4hkUavwq3DwMnaS
https://www.humblebundle.com/gift?key=hTA6tEbZ24zc8w2M
https://www.humblebundle.com/gift?key=zxA4a82WbBdVTH4F
https://www.humblebundle.com/gift?key=ckqfMBRuXPTMbXen


Je viens de m'apercevoir que j'avais, sur GOG, des codes à donner :

Soma
ESchalon book one
Xenonauts
Eador genesis



Ember & Isabelle, jeu louche et gratuit :




https://gamejolt.com/games/emberandisabelle/380482

----------


## jujupatate

J'en ai pris une au hasard, c'était Sunrider Academy.

J'ai un peu peur de l'essayer.  ::P: 


Merci beaucoup en tout cas.  ::):

----------


## jenfilipe

Oups, j'ai pris les deux premières sur un malentendu.   ::blink:: 
Il s'agit de Chivalry: Medieval Warfare  et Marvin's Mittens.
Bon ben, à essayer à l'occasion. Merci Baalim !  ::P:

----------


## KiwiX

> https://twitch.amazon.com/prime/loot/nintendo/
> 
> Pour les twitch prime. Aucune idée si ca marche, je ne suis pas prime.
> 
> edit : Selon dealabs, ne fonctionne pas pour ceux qui ont un compte famille.


J'ai testé, ça marche. Faut juste penser à désactiver le renouvellement automatique sur son compte Nintendo, ensuite  :;):  Merci !

----------


## acdctabs

A vous les parties de Tetris !

----------


## KiwiX

> A vous les parties de Tetris !


Merde, je suis totalement cramé  ::ninja::

----------


## Galgu

> J'ai testé, ça marche. Faut juste penser à désactiver le renouvellement automatique sur son compte Nintendo, ensuite  Merci !


t'as désactivé le renouvellement et ça marche toujours ?

----------


## Ouamdu

> Et le 1er Borderlands sort en version remasterisée la semaine prochaine et sera gratos pour les possesseurs de la version initiale, qui est en promo à 4,45€ sur WinGameStore:
> https://www.wingamestore.com/product/3851/Borderlands/


Tu es sûr ? J'avais pas compris ça pour Borderlands 1 (mais si c'est le cas c'est top)

----------


## Magnarrok

> https://twitch.amazon.com/prime/loot/nintendo/
> 
> Pour les twitch prime. Aucune idée si ca marche, je ne suis pas prime.
> 
> edit : Selon dealabs, ne fonctionne pas pour ceux qui ont un compte famille.


Merci j'ai pris. 3 mois offerts qui se renouvellent en 9 mois offerts après les 3 premiers mois cool.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Tu es sûr ? J'avais pas compris ça pour Borderlands 1 (mais si c'est le cas c'est top)


Oui, c'est confirmé.

https://www.pcgamer.com/borderlands-...-coming-to-pc/




> 2009's Borderlands is returning in a new Game of the Year Edition, releasing on April 3rd. It'll be free to all existing owners of Borderlands on Steam, 2K has confirmed, and it'll make a bunch of small but significant tweaks to the game.

----------


## Baalim

Vu chez dealab à propos d'aliexpress :




> 6$ dès 7$ avec le code ⇨ NEW0328
> 
> Code valable seulement pour les comptes sans aucune commande. 
> Pensez à consulter la page marchand AliExpress afin d'optimiser les deals existants !
> 
> Pour rappel des coupons (non cumulables) sont disponibles :
> 2.71€ dès 13.54€
> 4.52€ dès 22.57€
> 5.42€ dès 27.08€
> ...


Metagalactic blitz à prix cassé avant l'arrivé de la version f2p (et de l'acte de décès officiel du jeu):

https://store.steampowered.com/app/5...alactic_Blitz/

----------


## KiwiX

> t'as désactivé le renouvellement et ça marche toujours ?


Oui.



Faut juste penser à le désactiver manuellement  :;):

----------


## ercete

Je prendrai bien un double risk of rain 2 pour 18€, quelqu'un est intéressé ?

----------


## Baalim

Un comeback :

https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...er-sims-bundle

Un nouveau build a bundle en précommande avec apparemment Cornerstone, legend of the skyfish et tick's tale. 1.5$

https://groupees.com/bab53

ça semble donc nettement meilleur qu'à l'accoutumée.

----------


## Galgu

> Un comeback :
> 
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...er-sims-bundle
> 
> Un nouveau build a bundle en précommande avec apparemment Cornerstone, legend of the skyfish et tick's tale. 1.5$


Si quelqu'un se décide à acheter ce bundle je suis intéressé par pony island et catlateral damage  ::):

----------


## Ruvon

Un Kalypso Pick&Mix (10 jeux pour 5,39€), du Tropico, du Port Royale, du Patrician...

https://www.fanatical.com/en/pick-an...o-pick-and-mix

----------


## Baalim

Contre toute attente, les excellents Aephanemer ont mis leur nouvel album en pay what you want sur bandcamp  ::wub:: 

https://music.aephanemer.com/album/prokopton

----------


## Wolverine

Et pendant ce temps là, chez Chrono.gg, il y a *Redout deluxe Edition* à *12,50$*

----------


## Nono

Merci pour Skullgirls

----------


## odji

groupees bab53 en preco https://groupees.com/bab53 (avec les chouettes Cornerstone , Tick's Tales et  Legend of the Skyfish si vous les aviez raté a l'epoque)

sinon, Valve se lance dans la VR: https://store.steampowered.com/sale/valve_index/   Vous savez quoi m'achetez pour mon anniversaire (en plus d'une clé ash of gods  :^_^:   )

----------


## Baalim

Trailmaker en promo avant son augmentation de prix et sa sortie sur xbox one :
https://store.steampowered.com/app/585420/

Par contre, la nouvelle mise à jour rally semble très très contestée...

----------


## Oldnoobie

Encore un truc que j'ai acheté sur la foi d'un test CPC pour constater ensuite que niveau fun c'était entre suturer une chèvre les yeux fermés et un high kick au tibia sur une ancre de pétrolier.

----------


## Ruvon

> Encore un truc que j'ai acheté sur la foi d'un test CPC pour constater ensuite que niveau fun c'était entre suturer une chèvre les yeux fermés et un high kick au tibia sur une ancre de pétrolier.


Tu parles de cette preview qui disait "Attendez" ? https://www.canardpc.com/375/ecrou-wild-run-trailmakers

Y a que moi que ça choque la faute dans le titre du topic ?  :tired:

----------


## RomTaka

> Y a que moi que ça choque la faute dans le titre du topic ?


Qu'est-ce qui te choque ? La pause de "Montlhéry" ?  ::rolleyes:: 
J'avoue que je sais pas trop pourquoi on parle de cette charmante bourgade ici (pour les seigneurs de l'anneau peut-être ?) mais bon.






C'est pas gentil de se moquer des canards dyslexiques...  ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

> Qu'est-ce qui te choque ? La pause de "Montlhéry" ? 
> J'avoue que je sais pas trop pourquoi on parle de cette charmante bourgade ici (pour les seigneurs de l'anneau peut-être ?) mais bon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C'est pas gentil de se moquer des canards dyslexiques...


J'ai jamais dit que j'étais gentil 

Spoiler Alert! 


avec Flad

  ::ninja:: 

Et je ne connais pas Monthléry mais ça a l'air beaucoup trop près de Paris pour être honnête  :tired:

----------


## Baalim

> Encore un truc que j'ai acheté sur la foi d'un test CPC pour constater ensuite que niveau fun c'était entre suturer une chèvre les yeux fermés et un high kick au tibia sur une ancre de pétrolier.


Humm je voulais le prendre mais, soudain, je suis saisi d'un doute.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Tu parles de cette preview qui disait "Attendez" ? https://www.canardpc.com/375/ecrou-wild-run-trailmakers
> 
> Y a que moi que ça choque la faute dans le titre du topic ?


Je le soupçonne presque de le faire exprès.

----------


## Flad

Maintenant je sais que des gens lisent le titre.

----------


## Hilikkus

En direct du Carrefour Lyon Part Dieu, une fournée  de jeux PC à 5 euros:
Lego Harry Potter
Lego Star Wars le réveil de la force 
Injustice Gods among Us  ultimate edition
Kholat
Dishonored 2
Syberia 3
Call of Duty modern warfare 4
The Evil Within

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Tu parles de cette preview qui disait "Attendez" ?


C'est ça ! le test en chantier qui disait " En état:
Trailmakers n'est pas seulement un bon jeu de construction de véhicules. Il propose surtout un vaste monde ouvert qui encourage le joueur à construire des engins de plus en plus audacieux. Ne manquent plus qu'un netcode corrigé et la possibilité de jouer autrement qu'au clavier."

----------


## FB74

Y'a un *Slain: Back from Hell* à 1 euro qui a l'air bien sympa sur Fanatical:  ::): 
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/slain

*Les 12 travaux d'Hercule* (1 à 4) pour 0.95 euros:
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...ercules-bundle

----------


## TwinBis

> Y'a un *Slain: Back from Hell* à 1 euro qui a l'air bien sympa sur Fanatical:


2/10 chez CPC.  ::P:

----------


## Baalim

> 2/10 chez CPC.


Il faut cependant noter que le jeu a été revu de fond en comble depuis sa sortie. D'où le Back from hell (ils sont lucides).
C'est vachement plus recommandable depuis.

----------


## sticky-fingers

CanardPC aussi a été revu de fond en comble depuis sa sortie  ::ninja::

----------


## FB74

Demain c'est le 1er avril, donc pas de blagues à la con, SVP.  :tired:

----------


## Herr Peter

> Demain c'est le 1er avril, donc pas de blagues à la con, SVP.


Et puis quoi encore ?  ::P:

----------


## Baalim

Toybox turbo était gratuit chrz greenmangaming.
Il est en rupture de stock pour l'instant. À surveiller au cas ou.

Super destronaut gratos
https://freebies.indiegala.com/super...ev_id=freebies

----------


## Gorillaz

Hé les gars c'est pas encore le 1er avril et vu que le chat ne veut pas de blague pour demain, je vous propose un super deal pour de vrai sur Fallout 

Spoiler Alert! 


76  ::ninja::

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Toybox turbo était gratuit chrz greenmangaming.
> Il est en rupture de stock pour l'instant. À surveiller au cas ou.


Que pour les VIP non ? S jamais ça revient et que le jeu ne vous intéresse pas, perso je suis preneur pour jouer avec mon fils. Et je suis pas VIP  ::ninja::

----------


## sticky-fingers

> Demain c'est le 1er avril, donc pas de blagues à la con, SVP.


c'est souvent le 1er avril avec les bons plans  ::trollface::

----------


## FB74

Je sens que demain on va avoir du don de clés _surprises_, où le contenant ne fera pas le contenu.  ::trollface::

----------


## Maalak



----------


## Baalim



----------


## Ruvon

Y a pas de raison.

----------


## znokiss

:^_^: 
Déjà pris par contre (celle de baalim)

----------


## Baalim

Moche comme un pou ou vieux from software, dungeon & darkness rappellera de bons souvenirs aux plus vieux.
Il est actuellement soldé à 3 €

https://store.steampowered.com/app/4...clanid=6856743

Kingdom hearts 3 à 36 € avec le code CLUB350
https://fr.shopping.rakuten.com/offe...2507&t=2703394

Celeste à 13 $ sur switch
https://www.nintendo.com/games/detail/celeste-switch


Jeu louche et gratos : harvester of dreams
https://sekuta.itch.io/harvester-of-dreams-episode-1

----------


## FB74

> Jeu *louche et gratos* : harvester of dreams
> https://sekuta.itch.io/harvester-of-dreams-episode-1


Un jeu Baalimesque en somme.  ::trollface::

----------


## Ruvon

> Un jeu Baalimesque en somme.


Il y a harvester dans le titre. C'est encore pire.

----------


## Hyeud

> https://vignette.wikia.nocookie.net/...path-prefix=fr
> 
> Y a pas de raison.


J'ai déjà  :Emo:

----------


## Ruvon

> J'ai déjà


C'est que ça doit être un bon jeu  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

Medieval épicier simulator à 6$
https://www.chrono.gg/?=Shopkeeper

----------


## JulLeBarge

J'ai pris celle de Ruvon, c'était Monstrum, merci !

----------


## Getz

The council à 12.50€ sur gamesplanet

----------


## Baalim

J'avais pas vu mais Animallica est à 10 €
Ça fait un moment que le jeu traîne dans ma wishlist.

*https://store.steampowered.com/app/638850/Animallica/*

Jak & daxter collection à 15 € sur PS4
https://store.playstation.com/fr-fr/...KDAXTER0BUNDLE

Farenheit gratos
https://www.greenmangaming.com/vip/vip-deals/


Vu sur un courriel reçu de viveport :




> En prime, nous offrons 5 jeux à tous les abonnés Infinity le 5 avril.

----------


## plotz

> Farenheit gratos
> https://www.greenmangaming.com/vip/vip-deals/


VIP only

----------


## FB74

> VIP only


Parce que tu crois que Baalim fréquente les gens _qui ne sont rien_ ?  :Indeed: 

Tu ne voudrais pas que les gueux puissent se servir quand même ?  :Cell:

----------


## Hyeud

Moi, je traverse la rue et je vous trouve un compte VIP.  ::ninja::

----------


## Oldnoobie

Animallica, jsais pas, je vais attendre. Un Early Access seulement Plutôt Positif qui est en développement depuis presque 2 ans sur une durée prévue de 1 ans et qui se met à diviser son prix par deux... J'ai connu des cercueils plus conviviaux.

----------


## Gorillaz

> VIP only


C'est l'effet "premier de cordée".
Ah parce que vous ne saviez pas qui se cache derrière ce pseudonyme ? Perso ça fait longtemps que j'avais remarqué que "Baalim" se connecte avec une IP de l'Elysée  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

Endless space collection gratos chez le développeur
https://www.games2gether.com/

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Animallica, jsais pas, je vais attendre. Un Early Access seulement Plutôt Positif qui est en développement depuis presque 2 ans sur une durée prévue de 1 ans et qui se met à diviser son prix par deux... J'ai connu des cercueils plus conviviaux.


Jai fini par prendre grâce à une steamcard vendue 5€.
On verra (peut-être) bien.
Tout ça, c'est la faute de stardew valley  :tired: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> VIP only


J'en ai pris un au cas où. Envoie moi un mp si tu le veux  :;): 


Watch dogs 1 à 2.76€
Ils financent leur sortie de steam à coup de promo chez ubi ?

----------


## JulLeBarge

Promos sur les Metro Redux chez Gamesplanet:
2033 et Last Light à 4,75€ chacun, et le bundle à 7€

----------


## FB74

*Dragon Ball FighterZ* à 12.99 euros sur GamesPlanet:
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/drag...am-key--3448-1

Tentant...  :Vibre:

----------


## JulLeBarge

Y'a plein de bonnes promos en fait, ce sont leurs soldes de printemps:
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/promo/springsale

Yakuza 0 à 11€
Wolfenstein New Order et Old Blood à 8,5€
Civ 6 à 15€

etc...

----------


## Oldnoobie

> *Dragon Ball FighterZ* à 12.99 euros sur GamesPlanet:
> https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/drag...am-key--3448-1
> 
> Tentant...


C'est vrai que ça fait pas trop trop cher pour un demi-jeu de baston.
Et 54€ de Season Pass derrière c'est tentant ?   :Gerbe: 

Ne cautionnez pas l'inflation des DLC/SP, n'achetez pas les titres abusifs. Ceci est un communiqué du groupe Gamers Responsables.

----------


## FB74

J'ai dit "c'est tentant", je n'ai pas dit que j'allais l'acheter.  ::trollface::

----------


## Epikoienkore

> Et puis quoi encore ?


Oui ?

----------


## bbd

Fournée Twitch prime du mois : 
Joggernauts
Her Story
InnerSpace
Kee pin Mind: Remastered

----------


## odji

Heroes of Hammerwatch pour 1 dollar chez chrono.gg

----------


## Baalim

Retour du pire bundle groupees.
https://groupees.com/tax5

 Avant, on voyait bien la différence. Maintenant, c'est vachement moins net  :tired:

----------


## Taï Lolo

Le stylé *A Case of Distrust* à 4,49 € sur Steam.
https://store.steampowered.com/app/7...e_of_Distrust/

----------


## Ruvon

> Le stylé *A Case of Distrust* à 4,49 € sur Steam.
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/7...e_of_Distrust/


Yes, du coup j'hésite là  :tired: 

Ça fera plaisir à Flad, on est encore lundi  :tired: 

Nine Parchments à -75% soit 4,99€ : https://store.steampowered.com/app/4...ne_Parchments/
Evergarden à -75% soit 3,74€ : https://store.steampowered.com/app/576500/Evergarden/
Hot Tin Roof: The Cat That Wore A Fedora à -90% soit 1,49€ : https://store.steampowered.com/app/2...Wore_A_Fedora/
After Hours à -75% soit 2,04€ : https://store.steampowered.com/app/989040/After_Hours/
Satellite Repairman à -80% soit 0,79€ : https://store.steampowered.com/app/5...ite_Repairman/
The Outpost Nine: Episode 1 à -75% soit 0,99€ : https://store.steampowered.com/app/8...ine_Episode_1/
Out There Omega Edition à -75% soit 3,74€ : https://store.steampowered.com/app/3...here__Edition/

Lust for Darkness, que Baalim a déjà comme vous pouvez vous en douter, à -55% soit 6,74€ : https://store.steampowered.com/app/5..._for_Darkness/
Stellar Monarch à -50% soit 9,99€ : https://store.steampowered.com/app/4...ellar_Monarch/
Final Theory à -70% soit 4,49€ : https://store.steampowered.com/app/894630/Final_Theory/
Egypt: Old Kingdom à -55% soit 6,74€ : https://store.steampowered.com/app/6...t_Old_Kingdom/

3 jeu en FMV (The Bunler, Late Shift, The Shapeshifting Detective) en bundle : https://store.steampowered.com/bundl...e__The_Bunker/

The Free Ones, un jeu qui donnerait des cauchemars à ajcrou, à -80% soit 1,63€ : https://store.steampowered.com/app/6...The_Free_Ones/
Fate Hunter à -25% soit 9,36€ : https://store.steampowered.com/app/920680/Fate_Hunters/
Solar Settlers à -40% soit 5,39€ : https://store.steampowered.com/app/6...olar_Settlers/

----------


## Baalim

> [/url]
> 
> Lust for Darkness, que Baalim a déjà comme vous pouvez vous en douter, à -55% soit 6,74€ : https://store.steampowered.com/app/5..._for_Darkness/


En fait, je suis même un des backers du jeu  :Cigare: 




> The Free Ones, un jeu qui donnerait des cauchemars à ajcrou, à -80% soit 1,63€ : [/url]



Celui-là, je suis plus surpris de l'avoir déjà  ::O: 


Le mode battle royale de COD IIII, jouable gratos jusqu'au 30 avril 2019
https://twitter.com/CallofDuty/statu...71169868865536

Un pack pas dégueulasse sur PS4 à la fnac pour 45 € (et 10€ crédités sur la carte)
https://jeux-video.fnac.com/a1267790...gin=Awin169249

The phantom doctrine pratiquement à son prix plancher (17.5 €)
https://uk.gamesplanet.com/game/phan...am-key--3742-1

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> En fait, je suis même un des backers du jeu


En parlant des trucs que t'as backé, Jenny Leclue semble toujours sur la voie (quand, ca, c'est un mystere, mais au moins le dev update et c'est pas abandonné)

----------


## Baalim

> En parlant des trucs que t'as backé, Jenny Leclue semble toujours sur la voie (quand, ca, c'est un mystere, mais au moins le dev update et c'est pas abandonné)


Quelque part, tu as du pot, j'aurais pu t'offrir projet Phoenix ou Wanderer  ::trollface::

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Quelque part, tu as du pot, j'aurais pu t'offrir projet Phoenix ou Wanderer


J'etais sincere quand je disais que ca me genait pas d'attendre, du moment que c'est pas abandonné. Ca donne plus confiance que certains autres trucs que j'ai backé ou pris en EA avant que ca soit completement delaissé par les devs.

----------


## Ruvon

> En fait, je suis même un des backers du jeu


J'espère qu'il y a un traitement spécial en enfer pour les gens comme toi.  :tired:

----------


## pipoop

Ouais modérateur sur les forum star citizen

----------


## Baalim

> Ouais modérateur sur les forum star citizen


Ah tiens, je l'ai backé aussi, celui-là  ::lol::

----------


## Mastaba

Les Toybox & Fahrenheit qui étaient filés gratuitement il y a peu mais avec apparemment un stock de clés très limité sont désormais à 0.20€ chacun sur GMG (-99%), par contre le voucher semble pas marcher.



On sait si il y a d'autres jeux avec une réduction "cachée"? (la remise n'apparaît pas sur la page du jeu, seulement une fois mis dans le panier)

edit: par contre on peut en acheter plusieurs apparemment.

----------


## Jughurta

Tu ne peux pas l'acheter seul, ça fait partie de l'opération 5 jeux pour 1€, tu verras les jeux (pourris) éligibles si tu essayes d'acheter moins de 5 jeux en cliquant sur le message d'erreur.

----------


## Mastaba

> Tu ne peux pas l'acheter seul, ça fait partie de l'opération 5 jeux pour 1€, tu verras les jeux (pourris) éligibles si tu essayes d'acheter moins de 5 jeux en cliquant sur le message d'erreur.


Ca fonctionne, le message d'erreur n'est que pour le voucher que j'ai essayé de mettre.
Quels sont les 5 jeux?

----------


## Jughurta

Voilà la liste.

Rien de bien folichon, ceux qui me paraissent digne d'intérêt à part les précédents cités :

The Last Door Season one
Nihilumbra
Frozen Synapse Prime

----------


## Mastaba

Merci.

----------


## Oldnoobie

Aporia est vachement bien.

Si vous cherchez une idée, mon panier :

http://prntscr.com/n6idrj

----------


## FB74

Bandai Namco Bundle 3:
https://www.humblebundle.com/games/b...namco-bundle-3

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Bandai Namco Bundle 3:
> https://www.humblebundle.com/games/b...namco-bundle-3


Pas mal les 2 1er tiers.

----------


## fletch2099

> Pas mal les 2 1er tiers.


Clairement, enslaved est un excellent souvenir à l'époque de la bobox 360

----------


## Baalim

Les cinq jeux gratos chez vive ce vendredi :



Sinon soldes chez vive.

----------


## Ruvon

Rise to Ruins à 3,50 dollars, soit environ 3,13€ sur Chrono.gg

J'ai beaucoup aimé ce jeu et il y a encore plus de contenu maintenant.



Spoiler Alert! 


et je l'offre dans ma signature  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> Rise to Ruins à 3,50 dollars, soit environ 3,13€ sur Chrono.gg
> 
> J'ai beaucoup aimé ce jeu et il y a encore plus de contenu maintenant.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> et je l'offre dans ma signature


Il me semble me rappeler que cpc était vachement moins emballé

----------


## Ruvon

> Il me semble me rappeler que cpc était vachement moins emballé


Je ne vois pas de quoi tu parles.

https://www.canardpc.com/380/dieu-et...ple-rise-ruins

----------


## azruqh

> Il me semble me rappeler que cpc était vachement moins emballé


Ah ? C'est pas le souvenir que j'ai de l'article d'ackboo (si ma mémoire est bonne).

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ah ben j'ai pris feu.

----------


## Baalim

> Je ne vois pas de quoi tu parles.
> 
> https://www.canardpc.com/380/dieu-et...ple-rise-ruins


Je me trompe de test mais il semblerait que ce soit bien à ce jeu que je pense. Il y avait un passage sur les rotations des bâtiments et ça semble correspondre : 

https://steamcommunity.com/app/32808...6959376170245/

Edit : en relisant l'article, ça revient. C'est moi qui me suis dit que ça avait l'air chiant comme un jour de pluie  ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

> Je me trompe de test mais il semblerait que ce soit bien à ce jeu que je pense. Il y avait un passage sur les rotations des bâtiments et ça semble correspondre : 
> 
> https://steamcommunity.com/app/32808...6959376170245/


Je ne vois pas non plus le rapport entre ton précédent message et celui-ci en fait...

Regions of Ruins à -90% soit 1,19€ : https://store.steampowered.com/app/6...gions_Of_Ruin/

----------


## Baalim

> Je ne vois pas non plus le rapport entre ton précédent message et celui-ci en fait...
> 
> Regions of Ruins à -90% soit 1,19€ : https://store.steampowered.com/app/6...gions_Of_Ruin/


Grosse erreur de copier/coller  :Facepalm:

----------


## Ruvon

> Grosse erreur pour cause que j'ai picolé


Fixed  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> Fixed


Meuh non  :Emo: 

Voila le lien qui allait avec mon message :
https://steamcommunity.com/app/32808...6959376170245/
Et un autre :
https://steamcommunity.com/app/32808...5556488966487/

----------


## Ruvon

> Edit : en relisant l'article, ça revient. C'est moi qui me suis dit que ça avait l'air chiant comme un jour de pluie


C'est bon signe pour le jeu ça  ::ninja:: 

Evergarden à -75% soit 3,74€ : https://store.steampowered.com/app/576500/Evergarden/

----------


## Baalim

> C'est bon signe pour le jeu ça 
> 
> Evergarden à -75% soit 3,74€ : https://store.steampowered.com/app/576500/Evergarden/


Je veux pas dire mais tu l'avais déjà cité dans ta liste il y a un jour ou deux  ::trollface:: 


Au passage : way of the passive fist à 1.29€
https://store.steampowered.com/app/6..._Passive_Fist/

----------


## Ruvon

> Je veux pas dire mais tu l'avais déjà cité dans ta liste il y a un jour ou deux


Ouais, mais moi j'ai picolé  :Indeed: 

Bundle Fanatical Metal Slug : https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/metal-slug-pack

----------


## Baalim

Un indie gala légèrement moins minable que d'habitude avec the mims beginning :

https://www.indiegala.com/melting-bl...m-games-bundle

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Ouais, mais moi j'ai picolé 
> 
> Bundle Fanatical Metal Slug : https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/metal-slug-pack


C'est toujours les portages dégueulasses émulés, j'imagine... j'ai l'impression de trahir la licence en cliquant sur acheter...

----------


## FB74

*Galactic Missile Defense* gratos sur IndieGala (à télécharger, fichier zip):
https://freebies.indiegala.com/galac...ev_id=freebies

(Milieu de page environ, à gauche pour la touche "download").

----------


## Baalim

Pitié, faites quelque chose pour ce forum  ::sad:: 

Hollow knight édition voidheart à 7€ sur ps4
https://store.playstation.com/fr-fr/...LLOWKNIGHT18EU

----------


## Getz

J'ai pris mon premier Monthly HB, et j'ai une chtite question qui a surement été posée 100 fois déjà. J'ai juste pris l'abonnement au mois à 12$, et le NEXT BILLING DATE est au 26 Avril.

Est-ce que je peux attendre le 25 avant d'annuler le monthly? Mais il est possible de révéler les clés des early reveal normalement en début de mois non? Tant que je n'en révele pas une, je peux annuler l'abonnement, c'est ça ou je me goure complètement?


Sinon pour pas être complètement HS: 3ème jour des soldes de printemps de gamesplanet avec notamment two point hospital à 18.99€!

----------


## Ruvon

J'avais même pas fait gaffe au titre du topic  :Facepalm: 

Ni à la signature de FB74  :Facepalm: 

Nouveau Bundle Fanatical : https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/all-stars-xi-bundle

Dex, SkyBreak, Figment, Jalopy, Miasmata...

----------


## FB74

Si vous faites du développement de petits jeux et que vous avez besoin de sprites/ décors:
https://www.humblebundle.com/softwar...e-dev-software

----------


## madgic

> Est-ce que je peux attendre le 25 avant d'annuler le monthly? Mais il est possible de révéler les clés des early reveal normalement en début de mois non? Tant que je n'en révele pas une, je peux annuler l'abonnement, c'est ça ou je me goure complètement?


Alors là tu as payé pour ce mois-ci donc tu as les jeux déjà révélés et le reste des jeux vendredi Tu peux de désabonner dès aujourd'hui jusqu'au 25.

Les jeux qui seront révélés vendredi et appartenant au prochain monthly appartiennent au prochain monthly. Si tu les veux il faudra payer le prochain monthly, soit en avance, dans ce cas tu auras les jeux dès que tu auras payé soit tu attends le prélèvement automatique et tu les auras à ce moment là.

----------


## aggelon

> Miasmata


Miasmata  ::love:: 

Je ne dirai jamais assez mon amour pour ce jeu ! 

Un système d'exploration unique (à ma connaissance, si vous avez des suggestions, j'en suis avide), la découverte à chaque tournant, à chaque colline, une carte bien assez grande, des paysages, une atmosphère tropicale  ::love:: 
A noter l'existence d'un patch FR non-officiel, et d'un "mod" permettant de désactiver 

Spoiler Alert! 


la créature

 afin d'encore mieux profiter de l'aspect exploration.

Que d'heures passées à me balader, à tel point que je n'ai jamais voulu quitter cette île  ::lol::

----------


## Baalim

> Miasmata 
> 
> A noter l'existence d'un patch FR non-officiel, et d'un "mod" permettant de désactiver 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> la créature
> 
>  afin d'encore mieux profiter de l'aspect exploration.


Ah, là tu m'intéresse fortement !

----------


## Getz

> Si tu les veux il faudra payer le prochain monthly, soit en avance, dans ce cas tu auras les jeux dès que tu auras payé soit tu attends le prélèvement automatique et tu les auras à ce moment là.


Merci beaucoup!  :;):  C'est bien de ça dont je n'étais pas sur, il faut donc bien valider le paiement avant d'avoir les jeux en avance, et par défaut si on annule pas c'est prélevé le 26!

----------


## aggelon

> Ah, là tu m'intéresse fortement !


Trop gros, passera pas : on sait que tu ne joues pas aux jeux que tu achètes !  ::ninja:: 

https://steamcommunity.com/app/22351...1859566627042/ -> patch FR
https://steamcommunity.com/app/22351...0445647188169/ -> oublié qu'en plus de la créature, il fait aussi community mod avec des bugfixes  :;):

----------


## Eradan

> non-officiel


Officieux.

----------


## Ruvon

Two Points Hospital à 18,99€ sur GamesPlanet : https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/two-...am-key--3500-1
Door Kickers: Action Squad à 7,19€ sur Steam : https://store.steampowered.com/app/6..._Action_Squad/
Moins cher si vous avez déjà Door Kickers dans le bundle : https://store.steampowered.com/bundl...rs_Collection/
Transport Fever à 8,88€ sur GamesPlanet : https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/tran...am-key--3819-1
Freeman: Guerrilla Warfare à 11,99€ sur GoG : https://www.gog.com/game/freeman_guerrilla_warfare
Subterraneus à 7,50€ sur GamesPlanet : https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/subt...am-key--3888-1
Perfect Heist à 1,78€ sur le Humble Store : https://www.humblebundle.com/store/perfect-heist

----------


## Mastaba

> J'avais même pas fait gaffY a e au titre du topic 
> 
> Ni à la signature de FB74 
> 
> Nouveau Bundle Fanatical : https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/all-stars-xi-bundle
> 
> Dex, SkyBreak, Figment, Jalopy, Miasmata...


...et aussi PEWDIEPIE.

----------


## pipoop

> ...et aussi PEWDIEPIE.


J'ai debande d'un coup

----------


## Ruvon

Bah, ça vous fera une clé "mystère" à offrir  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> J'ai debande d'un coup


J'avais un peu essayé et c'était plus correct que prévu malgré l'humour bien lourdingue.

----------


## Ruvon

> J'avais un peu essayé et c'était plus correct que prévu malgré l'humour bien lourdingue.


On dirait que tu parles du magazine Canard PC  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> On dirait que tu parles du magazine Canard PC


Non, sinon j'aurais parlé de la suppression de certaines features prévues lors du Kickstarter alors que les strech goals avaient été atteints.  ::trollface:: 

Ah merde, maintenant on a l'impression que je parle de star Citizen.



The frozen wilds, gros dlc pour horizon zero dawn est à 7€ sur psn.

https://store.playstation.com/fr-fr/...Z000000000DLC1

----------


## pipoop

Pour supprimer des trucs faut déjà avoir quelque chose sur star citizen

----------


## Ruvon

> Non, sinon j'aurais parlé de la suppression de certaines features prévues lors du Kickstarter alors que les strech goals avaient été atteints. 
> 
> Ah merde, maintenant on a l'impression que je parle de star Citizen.


Il manque la mention à la communauté fanatisée et toxique.

Ah merde, on pourrait croire que tu parles du forum de JV.com.

----------


## Baalim

> Pour supprimer des trucs faut déjà avoir quelque chose sur star citizen


On a des vaisseaux  :Emo: 
Plein de vaisseaux  :Bave:

----------


## rduburo

> On a des vaisseaux 
> Plein de vaisseaux


Et on n'est pas sans gain...

----------


## Flad

> Et on n'est pas sans gain...


Pas de pain, pas de gain.
 ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

Marrant, je m'attendais plus à "s'enfilent" que "défilent" pour le titre du topic...

----------


## Flad

> Marrant, je m'attendais plus à "s'enfilent" que "défilent" pour le titre du topic...


Tiens je viens de voir que j'ai oublié un mot du coup et ça change tout le sens....  :Facepalm:

----------


## Baalim

Battle chaser truc, 8 €
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/batt...am-key--3291-1

Adventure pals 7.5$ (7.5 € chez steam)
https://armor-games-studios.itch.io/the-adventure-pals

SFV Arcade edition à 14 €
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/stre...am-key--2883-6

A case of distrust avec clé steam *et* version drm free à 4.5$
https://benwander.itch.io/a-case-of-distrust

----------


## banditbandit

> Miasmata 
> 
> Je ne dirai jamais assez mon amour pour ce jeu ! 
> 
> Un système d'exploration unique (à ma connaissance, si vous avez des suggestions, j'en suis avide), la découverte à chaque tournant, à chaque colline, une carte bien assez grande, des paysages, une atmosphère tropicale 
> 
> Que d'heures passées à me balader, à tel point que je n'ai jamais voulu quitter cette île


J'ai eu le même coup de cœur, au point de faire un second run en moins de 3 jours.  :;): 

Si tu recherches des jeux dans le genre regarde sur le topic des jeux d'exploration, il est un peu malheureusement à l'abandon mais tu devrais trouver quelque chose à ton goût. Personnellement je ne saurais que te conseiller Betrayer qui si il n'a pas grand chose à voir (fps infiltration dans la Virginie des conquistadors au 16iéme siècle, on peut jouer bourrin mais c'est tout de suite moins bien ) propose une ambiance unique à l'instar d'un Miasmata. Ou encore dans une moindre mesure Kholat qui est plus un snatcher dans les steppes enneigées.

----------


## Baalim

Ni No Kuni 2 à 19 €
https://www.indiegala.com/crackerjack

----------


## aggelon

@banditbandit, oui merci pour les idées : le topac d'exploration je le connais, j'y ai d'ailleurs posté des trucs; Betrayer j'y ai joué également (c'est d'ailleurs Baalim qui me l'avait offert ici lors d'un bundle Humble, merci à lui !  :;): ) et c'est vrai que j'avais bien aimé l'ambiance, ainsi que l'aspect infiltration); quant à Kholat, bah j'aime ni le froid ni la neige même si je vais faire un effort pour Distrust qui est en attente sur mon DD...

En fait ma remarque portait plutôt sur le système de triangulation en vue subjective de Miasmata, qui à ma connaissance est unique dans les JV.

En tout cas, si tu as réussi à faire le run en moins de 3 jours, chapeau ! c'est d'ailleurs l'un des succès steam les moins obtenus !

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Ni No Kuni 2 à 19 €
> https://www.indiegala.com/crackerjack


Toujours pas ? Vraiment, pauvre Ni...

----------


## Wulfstan

The Witness gratuit sur l'Epic Game Store.

----------


## Baalim

Gamesessions offre le très bon Epistory via leur client.

Seule obligation, y jouer au moins 5 minutes.

https://www.gamesessions.com/fr/Game...pingChronicles

----------


## aggelon

> The Witness gratuit sur l'Epic Game Store.


Merci !  :;):

----------


## Magnarrok

> The Witness gratuit sur l'Epic Game Store.


Pas réussi à le récup' ça tourne dans le vide.

----------


## aggelon

Ici ça DL à vitesse normal...

----------


## Magnarrok

> Pas réussi à le récup' ça tourne dans le vide.


En fait c'était mon coupeur de pub qui bloquait...  ::lol::

----------


## Gorillaz

> Gamesessions offre le très bon Epistory via leur client.
> 
> Seule obligation, y jouer au moins 5 minutes.
> 
> https://www.gamesessions.com/fr/Game...pingChronicles


Tu veux dire que c'est un launcher ou juste un logiciel pour le télécharger ?

----------


## Ruvon

Les jeux nommés aux BAFTA en promo sur Steam :

https://store.steampowered.com/sale/bafta/

Bon en fait pas tous. Repérez les radins !

----------


## FB74

Pour ceux qui aiment la littérature autour des jeux vidéo:
https://www.humblebundle.com/books/c...ss-fight-books

Je ne suis pas vraiment convaincu, mais si ça intéresse quelqu'un...

----------


## barbarian_bros

> The Witness gratuit sur l'Epic Game Store.


Et le prochain sera Transistor dans 15 jours.

----------


## Wulfstan

> Et le prochain sera Transistor dans 15 jours.


Ah merde, je l'ai déjà celui-là. C'est vraiment une honte ce store.  ::ninja::

----------


## Gorillaz

Heu life is strange 2 à 4 euros, c'est normal ? Le jeu est si scandaleux que ça ?

----------


## Calys

> Heu life is strange 2 à 4 euros, c'est normal ? Le jeu est si scandaleux que ça ?


C'est l'épisode 1 seulement (qui est à 8 € en temps normal), la saison complète est à 36 €

----------


## Gorillaz

Ah ouais, bonjour la pub mensongère  :tired:

----------


## Kargadum

> Ah ouais, bonjour la pub mensongère


C'était la même avec la première saison  :Cigare:

----------


## Baalim

le fauché mais intrigant Anima : gate of memories à 5 €
Jamais vu aussi bas. Je sens que je vais quand même attendre la fournée de demain du humble monthly pour le prendre  ::ninja:: *

https://store.steampowered.com/app/3...e_of_Memories/

Idem pour le deuxième opus / spin off ?
https://store.steampowered.com/app/8...ss_Chronicles/


Spécial Flad : un bundle synthwave en préco chez groupees :

----------


## Magnarrok

Dishonored 2 à 2,99€ et Prey à 3,99€ !

Sur Auchan.

----------


## Gorillaz

> Dishonored 2 à 2,99€ et Prey 2 à 3,99€ !
> 
> Sur Auchan.


Prey 2, ils sont forts dis donc !  ::o: 
Sinon méga merci pour cet ultra bon plan  :;): 

Edit: ah mais c'est carrément la version boîte ??  ::O:

----------


## Ruvon

Prey 2 ?  :tired:

----------


## Zerger

Il y a l'intégralité de *Deponia* pour 8 euros sur Steam  :Vibre: 

A ce prix-là, foncez !!!

https://store.steampowered.com/app/2...rney/?l=french

----------


## Magnarrok

Lol ! Pardon... je vais éditer :D

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Prey 2, ils sont forts dis donc ! 
> Sinon méga merci pour cet ultra bon plan 
> 
> Edit: ah mais c'est carrément la version boîte ??


Bon plan si ce n'est les frais de port...

Si quelqu'un fait une commande et peut me prendre un Dishonored 2, je peux régler par Paypal  :;): 

On fait une L.I.S.T.E   ::trollface::  ?

----------


## Gorillaz

> Bon plan si ce n'est les frais de port...
> 
> Si quelqu'un fait une commande et peut me prendre un Dishonored 2, je peux régler par Paypal 
> 
> On fait une L.I.S.T.E   ?


Allez je veux bien me dévouer !
On est d'accord que tu ne veux que la clé ?
Qui n'en veut ?

----------


## Kohtsaro

> Allez je veux bien me dévouer !
> On est d'accord que tu ne veux que la clé ?


Je suis intéressé par une clé également !

(les frais de ports s'élèvent à combien si on commande ?)

EDIT : 3€, suffit de savoir lire  ::o:

----------


## Gorillaz

> Je suis intéressé par une clé également !
> 
> (les frais de ports s'élèvent à combien si on commande ?)
> 
> EDIT : 3€, suffit de savoir lire


Dishonored 2 ?
Les frais de port sont offerts à partir de 25€ !

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Allez je veux bien me dévouer !
> On est d'accord que tu ne veux que la clé ?
> Qui n'en veut ?


Oui juste la clé bien sûr.

----------


## Gorillaz

Bon d'autres amateurs ? J'attends jusque vers 15h et je commande si ça vous va  :;):

----------


## Franky Mikey

Y a monthly ce soir ? Hein dites hein hein hein ?  :Mellow2:

----------


## Kohtsaro

> Dishonored 2 ?
> Les frais de port sont offerts à partir de 25€ !


Oui Dishonored 2  :;):

----------


## madgic

Moi aussi je suis intéressé par un Dishonored 2  :;): 

Que la clé, je m'enfiche de la boite.

----------


## Kulfy

Je viens me rajouter dans la l.i.s.t.e pour dishonored 2 (démat, bien sûr)  :;):

----------


## Baalim

> Prey 2 ?


Techniquement, ce n'est pas inexact.


Soulcalibur 6, 26 €
Allez, encore un effort...

https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/soul...am-key--3767-1

----------


## Gorillaz

> Moi aussi je suis intéressé par un Dishonored 2 
> 
> Que la clé, je m'enfiche de la boite.


Rajouté, après tu t'enfiches ce que tu veux je veux pas savoir  ::ninja:: 





> Je viens me rajouter dans la l.i.s.t.e pour dishonored 2 (démat, bien sûr)


Rajouté !

Bon on est à 6€ des FDP gratuits !
Il est frais mon Prey, il est frais ! Qui veut du Prey ?
Pour un Dishonored 2 acheté, 1 clé envoyée !
Allez Madame, on n'hésite pas c'est un régal votre mari va adorer !  ::lol::

----------


## Ruvon

> Techniquement, ce n'est pas inexact.


C'est le titre officiel du jeu ?  :tired: 

Sinon, j'attends que tu parles de Tomb Raider 9 au lieu de Underworld  ::siffle::

----------


## Flad

> Sinon, j'attends que tu parles


Alors que tout le monde aimerait qu'il se taise....

----------


## Ruvon

> Alors que tout le monde aimerait qu'il se taise....


Marrant, c'est valable avec plein de gens ça.

----------


## odji

> Rajouté, après tu t'enfiches ce que tu veux je veux pas savoir 
> 
> 
> 
> Rajouté !
> 
> Bon on est à 6€ des FDP gratuits !
> Il est frais mon Prey, il est frais ! Qui veut du Prey ?
> Pour un Dishonored 2 acheté, 1 clé envoyée !
> Allez Madame, on n'hésite pas c'est un régal votre mari va adorer !



hop, un prey et un Dishonored 2 pour moi, comme ca tu peux commander direct  :;):

----------


## Baalim

> Marrant, c'est valable avec plein de gens ça.


Ouais, Flad pourrait se contenter de fermer sa gueule et de mettre à jour le titre du topic mais non  :tired: 

En fait, Flad en maître de l'OP, c'est un peu l'illustration du principe de Peter.  ::trollface::

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Rajouté, après tu t'enfiches ce que tu veux je veux pas savoir 
> 
> 
> 
> Rajouté !
> 
> Bon on est à 6€ des FDP gratuits !
> Il est frais mon Prey, il est frais ! Qui veut du Prey ?
> Pour un Dishonored 2 acheté, 1 clé envoyée !
> Allez Madame, on n'hésite pas c'est un régal votre mari va adorer !


Vous me mettrez un Dishonored 2 (Paypal+ démat' of course) mon bon, si cela n'est point trop exiger de votre bonté  :;):

----------


## Flad

> Ouais, Flad pourrait se contenter de fermer sa gueule et de mettre à jour le titre du topic mais non 
> 
> En fait, Flad en maître de l'OP, c'est un peu l'illustration du principe de Peter.


Pan !

----------


## bbd

Chouette une L.IS.T.E. !  ::lol::  Je veux bien un Dishonored 2 également  :;):

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Marrant, c'est valable avec plein de gens ça.


Des noms !  :Cell:

----------


## erynnie

J'en suis aussi pour Déshonoré 2 !

----------


## schouffy

Return of Obra Dinn à 12.59€, son plus bas historique.

----------


## Baalim

Un nouveau VR bundle. Peut être un des derniers si l'iniative de Vive fonctionne.

https://www.indiegala.com/virtual-re...l-steam-bundle

Fallout 4 GOTY : 13.6€
https://www.play-asia.com/fallout-4-...tion/13/70bg9x

----------


## Pyrrhus67

> Allez je veux bien me dévouer !
> On est d'accord que tu ne veux que la clé ?
> Qui n'en veut ?


Salut ! 
Tout d'abord merci à toi pour cette initiative ! 
Cela m'arrangerait également que tu me prennes dishonored 2 et le *fameux* Prey dont tout le monde parle sur ce topic !
J'ai aussi un paypal actif pour te payer les 7€.

----------


## NeaR667

> Soulcalibur 6, 26 €
> Allez, encore un effort...


J'ai lu 6,26 €. à ce prix c'est moi qui était largement prêt à faire un effort ...

----------


## Gorillaz

Hop, voici un fichier récapitulatif !
J'ai réunion à 15h, aussi je boucle et commande à 14h50, à vos commandes pour ceux qui hésiteraient encore !

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Hop, voici un fichier récapitulatif !
> J'ai réunion à 15h, aussi je boucle et commande à 14h50, à vos commandes pour ceux qui hésiteraient encore !


Tu veux le versement Paypal maintenant ? Il me faut juste ton mail et je te fais ça.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Tu veux le versement Paypal maintenant ? Il me faut juste ton mail et je te fais ça.


Yes pareil balance la sauce et je transfère la money  :Manif:

----------


## Gorillaz

On va attendre que la commande parte, les amis  ::): 

Edit: arf merde, il y a un max de 10 articles par item  ::(: 
Je suis qu'à 46€, du coup pas possible de scinder en 2 commandes pour avoir les FDP gratuits (25€).
Du coup qq1 se sacrifie et ne veut pas de Dishonored 2 ? Sinon je sais pas trop comment gérer ça  ::unsure::

----------


## SeigneurAo

> On va attendre que la commande parte, les amis 
> 
> Edit: arf merde, il y a un max de 10 articles par item 
> Je suis qu'à 46€, du coup pas possible de scinder en 2 commandes pour avoir les FDP gratuits (25€).
> Du coup qq1 se sacrifie et ne veut pas de Dishonored 2 ? Sinon je sais pas trop comment gérer ça


Je prendrais également un de chaque si on est encore dans la deadline (14h50).
Sinon tant pis.

----------


## Gorillaz

Bon, je vous laisse 1h de +, car j'ai pas le temps avant ma réunion ...
Si ça se confirme, on devrait être à + de 50€, je ferai 2 commandes ... en espérant que ça passe  :;):

----------


## Galgu

je suis preneur pour dishonored 2 si je suis encore dans les temps  ::):

----------


## Gorillaz

Oyez, oh yeah  :B): 
J'ai passé commande (Galgu compris) en 2 fois pour un total de 13 Dishonored 2 et 5 Prey sans FDP ! Livraisons prévues le 10/04, youpi !
Je vous ai laissé mon Paypal sur le fichier, vous pouvez commenter le fichier en cas de question ou (si vraiment nécessaire  ::P: ) me contacter par MP
Bisous les copains !

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Oyez, oh yeah 
> J'ai passé commande (Galgu compris) en 2 fois pour un total de 13 Dishonored 2 et 5 Prey sans FDP ! Livraisons prévues le 10/04, youpi !
> Je vous ai laissé mon Paypal sur le fichier, vous pouvez commenter le fichier en cas de question ou (si vraiment nécessaire ) me contacter par MP
> Bisous les copains !


Paiement envoyé  :;): 
Merci pour la gestion de la commande, c'est cool !

----------


## FB74

Bundle Capcom (ajout de plusieurs jeux pour avoir une réduction):
https://www.fanatical.com/en/save-more/capcom

J'avais des NaN qui s'affichaient à la place des prix, mais en cliquant sur "Add", pour ajouter un jeu dans le panier, les prix s'affichent.

----------


## Flad

> Bundle Capcom (ajout de plusieurs jeux pour avoir une réduction):
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/save-more/capcom
> 
> J'avais des NaN qui s'affichaient à la place des prix, mais en cliquant sur "Add", pour ajouter un jeu dans le panier, les prix s'affichent.


Cheese nan  :Bave:

----------


## Gorillaz

> Paiement envoyé 
> Merci pour la gestion de la commande, c'est cool !


Paiement reçu, merci à toi  ::): 
Fladounet, tu peux MaJ le titre du topic  :;):

----------


## bbd

> Oyez, oh yeah 
> J'ai passé commande (Galgu compris) en 2 fois pour un total de 13 Dishonored 2 et 5 Prey sans FDP ! Livraisons prévues le 10/04, youpi !
> Je vous ai laissé mon Paypal sur le fichier, vous pouvez commenter le fichier en cas de question ou (si vraiment nécessaire ) me contacter par MP
> Bisous les copains !


Merci ! Je t'ai envoyé le paiement  :;):

----------


## velociraptor

Auchan a des boites de dvd qu'ils n'arrivent pas à refourguer. A ce prix la, prey et Dis2 c'est du pain béni  :Cigare:

----------


## bbd

Hey le titre doit être mis à jour, on est quand même le premier vendredi du mois ! C'est Mon slip trading parade dans 30 minutes...

----------


## Lucretia

2 nouveaux jeux en stock chez *chrono.gg* avec les points : *Shift quantum (9500)* et *TRRT*, une sorte de one finger death punch *(8500)*

https://www.chrono.gg/shop

----------


## erynnie

> Oyez, oh yeah 
> J'ai passé commande (Galgu compris) en 2 fois pour un total de 13 Dishonored 2 et 5 Prey sans FDP ! Livraisons prévues le 10/04, youpi !
> Je vous ai laissé mon Paypal sur le fichier, vous pouvez commenter le fichier en cas de question ou (si vraiment nécessaire ) me contacter par MP
> Bisous les copains !


Paiement envoyé, merci encore !  :;):

----------


## FB74

> Hey le titre doit être mis à jour, on est quand même le premier vendredi du mois ! C'est Mon slip trading parade dans 30 minutes...


D'ailleurs si quelqu'un a un NorthGard à petit prix...  ::trollface::

----------


## Abzaarg

Oh un monthly avec Assassin's Creed origin

----------


## bbd

AC Origins dans le nouveau monthly, cool !

Edit : grilled  ::(:

----------


## Baalim

> Oh un monthly avec Assassin's Creed origin


Joli  ::o:

----------


## Gorillaz

Ça donne presque envie de s'abonner (j'ai une réduc encore valable), choper les jeux du mois, loot le trove comme un porc et se barrer en ricanant  ::ninja::

----------


## Harvester

> D'ailleurs si quelqu'un a un NorthGard à petit prix...


MP envoyé !

----------


## Catel

Ah merde le Origins c'est une clé Uplay  :tired: 

Le problème c'est que je partage mon compte Uplay avec mes frangins et qu'ils ont déjà ajouté AC dessus mais via une clé Steam. Du coup à moins de créer mon propre compte Uplay je crois que je peux rien faire ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ça donne presque envie de s'abonner (j'ai une réduc encore valable), choper les jeux du mois, loot le trove comme un porc et se barrer en ricanant


Bah si en plus t'as une réduc, fonce, vu la valeur des jeux du trove, ça les vaut carrément  :;):

----------


## velociraptor

Assassin's Creed origin mince je l'ai fini il y a longtemps. Ca va barté !
She Remembered Caterpillars et Tannenberg plus minuute (minite ?) bonne surprise jeux à essayer.

----------


## Abzaarg

Assassin's creed, j’hésite. J'avais fais que le 2 à l’époque et j'avais détester.

----------


## Ruvon

> Ah merde le Origins c'est une clé Uplay 
> 
> Le problème c'est que je partage mon compte Uplay avec mes frangins et qu'ils ont déjà ajouté AC dessus mais via une clé Steam. Du coup à moins de créer mon propre compte Uplay je crois que je peux rien faire ?


Mais tu veux en faire quoi si tu as déjà le jeu sur ton compte Uplay ?

----------


## velociraptor

AC depuis le 2 cela a pas mal changé (même si dans origin le scénario et les dialogues font pitié, et que le système de combat n'est pas génial non plus). Mais l'univers est tellement beau. Enfin c'est assassin's creed non de Zeus.

----------


## Harvester

> Mais tu veux en faire quoi si tu as déjà le jeu sur ton compte Uplay ?


Ben y jouer. Il fait comme Baalim : une clé sur un compte en fisplay, une clé sur un compte pour y jouer.

----------


## Catel

> Mais tu veux en faire quoi si tu as déjà le jeu sur ton compte Uplay ?


Je ne peux pas l'installer parce que ça renvoie à la clé Steam qui appartient au compte Steam d'un de mes frères.

Si je clique sur télécharger, ça m'envoie sur la page Steam du jeu.

----------


## JulLeBarge

Pas mal comme jeu d'appel, ça me donnerait presque envie de le prendre, mais j'ai déjà Odyssey à faire, on va se calmer...
Par contre si quelqu'un ne veut pas d'Origin, je suis preneur pour y jouer plus tard  :;):

----------


## odji

> Oyez, oh yeah 
> J'ai passé commande (Galgu compris) en 2 fois pour un total de 13 Dishonored 2 et 5 Prey sans FDP ! Livraisons prévues le 10/04, youpi !
> Je vous ai laissé mon Paypal sur le fichier, vous pouvez commenter le fichier en cas de question ou (si vraiment nécessaire ) me contacter par MP
> Bisous les copains !



payement envoyé a l'instant, merci  :;):

----------


## FB74

> MP envoyé !


Leo7 t'a devancé...  ::trollface::

----------


## NeaR667

Pour info : AC Origin ne m’intéresse pas, du coup je veux mettre en pause mon abo au monthly. Je fais cancel my plan, il me propose de mettre en pause à la place. Je clique sur pause et là humble me propose de réduire le prix du prochain bundle (je suis au mois par mois) de 2$, soit 10$ le bundle. Je sais pas si ça le fait pour tout le monde mais ça vaut le coup de tenter.

Par contre du coup je sais pas ce que je fais, j'ai peur que les autres jeux soient pas terribles (niveau promotion j'entends) mais en même temps ...

----------


## Nanaki

> Ah merde le Origins c'est une clé Uplay 
> 
> Le problème c'est que je partage mon compte Uplay avec mes frangins et qu'ils ont déjà ajouté AC dessus mais via une clé Steam. Du coup à moins de créer mon propre compte Uplay je crois que je peux rien faire ?






Je ne suis pas sur à 100% mais je pense que tu peux tout de même l'ajouter sur ton compte uplay. J'ai certains jeux en double sur mon compte uplay, jeu que j'avais au départ acheté sur Steam (donc version steam qui nécessite uplay) que j'ai ensuite récuperer en version uplay only via des giveaways.
Ça m'affiche bien 2 fois le même jeu sur mon compte uplay et je peux soit l'installer via steam si j'en sélectionne un soit via uplay si je sélectionne l'autre.

----------


## Silick

Le AC Origin m’intéresse pas mal.
Si je m'abonne maintenant, j'aurais ce monthly ? Je serais prélevé quand et quand devrais-je me désabo pour ne pas avoir le suivant ?

----------


## madgic

> Le AC Origin m’intéresse pas mal.
> Si je m'abonne maintenant, j'aurais ce monthly ? Je serais prélevé quand et quand devrais-je me désabo pour ne pas avoir le suivant ?


Dans ce cas tu seras débité dès maintenant et tu recevras ac dès maintenant et le reste du bundle le premier vendredi de mai  :;): 

Et tu peux te désabo tout de suite après que tu te sois abonné.

----------


## Ruvon

> Je ne peux pas l'installer parce que ça renvoie à la clé Steam qui appartient au compte Steam d'un de mes frères.
> 
> Si je clique sur télécharger, ça m'envoie sur la page Steam du jeu.


Ok. Si la théorie de Nanaki ne fonctionne pas, je créerais un nouveau compte Uplay si j'étais toi.

Nouveau bundle Fanatical : https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/deception-bundle

Mainlining, The Long Reach, Coffin Dodgers... que de la redite.

----------


## RomTaka

> Nouveau bundle Fanatical : https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/deception-bundle
> 
> Mainlining, The Long Reach, Coffin Dodgers... que de la redite.


En même temps, il s'appelle _Deception Bundle_.  ::P:

----------


## Baalim

> Ok. Si la théorie de Nanaki ne fonctionne pas, je créerais un nouveau compte Uplay si j'étais toi.
> 
> Nouveau bundle Fanatical : https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/deception-bundle
> 
> Mainlining, The Long Reach, Coffin Dodgers... que de la redite.


En même temps, c'est un «relaunch»

----------


## Silick

> Dans ce cas tu seras débité dès maintenant et tu recevras ac dès maintenant et le reste du bundle le premier vendredi de mai 
> 
> Et tu peux te désabo tout de suite après que tu te sois abonné.


Merci !!

----------


## Ruvon

> En même temps, il s'appelle _Deception Bundle_.


 :^_^: 




> En même temps, c'est un «relaunch»


Ah ? Pas vu l'info. Mais effectivement c'est pas le premier qu'ils ressortent.

----------


## Galgu

> Oyez, oh yeah 
> J'ai passé commande (Galgu compris) en 2 fois pour un total de 13 Dishonored 2 et 5 Prey sans FDP ! Livraisons prévues le 10/04, youpi !
> Je vous ai laissé mon Paypal sur le fichier, vous pouvez commenter le fichier en cas de question ou (si vraiment nécessaire ) me contacter par MP
> Bisous les copains !


Vraiment, merci ! Paiement tout juste envoyé.

----------


## Catel

> Je ne suis pas sur à 100% mais je pense que tu peux tout de même l'ajouter sur ton compte uplay. J'ai certains jeux en double sur mon compte uplay, jeu que j'avais au départ acheté sur Steam (donc version steam qui nécessite uplay) que j'ai ensuite récuperer en version uplay only via des giveaways.
> Ça m'affiche bien 2 fois le même jeu sur mon compte uplay et je peux soit l'installer via steam si j'en sélectionne un soit via uplay si je sélectionne l'autre.


On dirait que ça marche ! Merci Nanaki  ::wub::   ::wub::

----------


## Baalim

Les cinq jeux gratuits sont disponibles chez vive
https://www.viveport.com/campaign/CA...2-9806667e10ab

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ah ? Pas vu l'info. Mais effectivement c'est pas le premier qu'ils ressortent.


 ::siffle:: 
https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...1#post12146893

----------


## Kulfy

Merci pour la liste Gorillaz, je t'ai fait le virement.
Tu sais déjà ce que tu vas faire de toutes ces boîtes ?  :^_^:

----------


## sebarnolds

> 2 nouveaux jeux en stock chez *chrono.gg* avec les points : *Shift quantum (9500)* et *TRRT*, une sorte de one finger death punch *(8500)*
> 
> https://www.chrono.gg/shop


Profitez-en et foncez sur Shift Quantum ! C'est du bon et c'est local 

Spoiler Alert! 


(surtout si vous êtes Belges)

 !

----------


## Baalim

> Profitez-en et foncez sur Shift Quantum ! C'est du bon et c'est local 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> (surtout si vous êtes Belges)
> 
>  !


Il est déjà trop tard pour en faire la pub  :;):

----------


## Ruvon

> https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...1#post12146893


Non mais tu crois que j'irais rechercher un post de janvier ?  :^_^: 

Ce que je voulais dire c'est que ressortir un bundle ils l'ont déjà fait récemment avec le Undercover. Tu cherches toujours à commenter les bons plans que tu n'as pas posté toi ?

----------


## Baalim

> Non mais tu crois que j'irais rechercher un post de janvier ? 
> 
> Ce que je voulais dire c'est que ressortir un bundle ils l'ont déjà fait récemment avec le Undercover. Tu cherches toujours à commenter les bons plans que tu n'as pas posté toi ?


J'avais bien compris. Ils ressortent des bundles depuis des mois déjà. Là, ils le mentionnaient directement dans leur mailing  ::):

----------


## Ruvon

> J'avais bien compris. Ils ressortent des bundles depuis des mois déjà. Là, ils le mentionnaient directement dans leur mailing


Pas dans le mail que j'ai reçu :

----------


## Kulfy

> Il est déjà trop tard pour en faire la pub


Pour une fois que j'arrive à temps pour écouler mes piécettes  ::lol:: 
Merci de l'info Lucretia.

----------


## Baalim

> Pas dans le mail que j'ai reçu :


Ouais, effectivement. J'ai confondu avec la page reddit.
https://www.reddit.com/r/GameDeals/c...h_299_for_the/

----------


## sebarnolds

> Il est déjà trop tard pour en faire la pub


Effectivement. J'ai pas vérifié quand j'ai posté, mais j'ai foncé avec mon smartphone (ce qui est rare) quand j'ai vu le mail de chrono qui annoncait les deux nouveaux jeux.

----------


## TwinBis

L'excellent *Splasher* est à 20 centimes de son plus bas historique: 5,79 € chez Gamesplanet UK.

----------


## Gorillaz

> Merci pour la liste Gorillaz, je t'ai fait le virement.
> Tu sais déjà ce que tu vas faire de toutes ces boîtes ?


Facile, je vais les revendre 10€ à de pauvres naïfs et partir aux Antilles avec les bénéfices de mon arnaque  :Fourbe: 

Bon en vrai ça me désole un peu, encore un peu plus de plastique inutile à mettre à la benne  ::sad:: 
Vous savez si ça se recycle les DVD ?

----------


## Flad

> Facile, je vais les revendre 10€ à de pauvres naïfs et partir aux Antilles avec les bénéfices de mon arnaque 
> 
> Bon en vrai ça me désole un peu, encore un peu plus de plastique inutile à mettre à la benne 
> Vous savez si ça se recycle les DVD ?


Les boîtiers oui, dans la benne prévu pour le plastique. Le DVD en lui même y a pas vraiment de filière hélas :/

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Oh un monthly avec Assassin's Creed origin





> Joli


Oui je suis tenté, c'est l'épisode du retour de la mort qui tue qui rendait la série à nouveau agréable si je me souviens bien ?
Je suis perdu dans cette série, mon dernier était le 3. Mais je sais que je m'étais dit il y a plusieurs mois que ça me tentait de m'y remettre (Noël Malware m'avait donné envie de jouer).

----------


## Baalim

> Oui je suis tenté, c'est l'épisode du retour de la mort qui tue qui rendait la série à nouveau agréable si je me souviens bien ?
> Je suis perdu dans cette série, mon dernier était le 3. Mais je sais que je m'étais dit il y a plusieurs mois que ça me tentait de m'y remettre (Noël Malware m'avait donné envie de jouer).


J'ai vraiment beaucoup aimé cet épisode. Malgré une optimisation contestable, on en prend plein les yeux et le gameplay est très bon dès lors qu'on ne recherche pas un jeu vraiment axé infiltration (même si elle reste possible).

----------


## Mamadou

Si on commence Origin juste après Odyssey c'est faisable? Ou on va avoir l'impression de jouer à un jeu médiocre parce qu'on est habitué à mieux?

----------


## Baalim

> Si on commence Origin juste après Odyssey c'est faisable? Ou on va avoir l'impression de jouer à un jeu médiocre parce qu'on est habitué à mieux?


Les ressemblance sont énormes mais il est vrai que les petits ajouts et la meilleure finition générale d'odyssey risquent de te sauter aux yeux.

----------


## Magnarrok

Rien que la tronche des PNJ...  ::lol::

----------


## madgic

Mais en même temps l’Égypte est si belle  ::wub::

----------


## Hyeud

Purée pour une fois qu'un jeu de Chrono.gg m'intéresse tout est parti à la vitesse d'un cheval soufflant au galop.  ::(:

----------


## erynnie

> Mais en même temps l’Égypte est si belle


Voilà je pense qu'il faut savoir ce qu'on y cherche : avant tout un terrain de jeu. J'avais bien aimé à l'époque Origin alors que je n'avais pas touché un AC depuis le 2, mais je crois qu'après Odyssey (qui a quand même sérieusement poli la formule et ajouté un perso un minimum intéressant) ça serait très compliqué de s'y remettre.
Maintenant à 11 € honnêtement, je crois qu'il n'y a pas à hésiter.

----------


## SeigneurAo

> Oyez, oh yeah 
> J'ai passé commande (Galgu compris) en 2 fois pour un total de 13 Dishonored 2 et 5 Prey sans FDP ! Livraisons prévues le 10/04, youpi !
> Je vous ai laissé mon Paypal sur le fichier, vous pouvez commenter le fichier en cas de question ou (si vraiment nécessaire ) me contacter par MP
> Bisous les copains !


Paiement envoyé. J'ai fait 7 euros, n'hésite pas à me dire si je me suis gouré. Merci beaucoup pour l'orga !

----------


## Catel

> Voilà je pense qu'il faut savoir ce qu'on y cherche : avant tout un terrain de jeu. J'avais bien aimé à l'époque Origin alors que je n'avais pas touché un AC depuis le 2, mais je crois qu'après Odyssey (qui a quand même sérieusement poli la formule et ajouté un perso un minimum intéressant) ça serait très compliqué de s'y remettre.
> Maintenant à 11 € honnêtement, je crois qu'il n'y a pas à hésiter.


Même moins puisqu'il y a au moins 4 autres jeux derrière, qui ne finiront peut-être pas tous sur cpcgifts  ::P:

----------


## sticky-fingers

Vu sur Reddit, testé et approuvé : Borderland 1 GOTY + Enhanced : une adresse UK et un switch de paramètres de compte et c'est à vous pour 5£ sur Amazon UK

----------


## Gorillaz

Juste pour remercier les canards du deal Auchan, j'ai déjà reçu tous vos paiements !
Je vous tiens au jus dès que je reçois les 2 commandes  :;):

----------


## Bentic

Bonjour les coins!
Bon, ça m'embête de poser une question sur le Humble Monthly dont on parle régulièrement ici (d'ailleurs, il n'y avait pas un topic dédié ? J'ai fait une recherche rapide mais pas trouvé), mais j'ai pris un mois pour la première fois hier pour Assassin's Creed Origins (et le reste), et je vois qu'il m'indique que le prochain prélèvement sera fait le 31 mai, ou le premier juin (ça dépend de la page où on regarde).
C'est normal ?  ::blink:: 
Ce n'est pas censé être mensuel ?
Qu'est-ce que j'ai loupé ?

EDIT: Bon, évidemment, après y avoir vaguement pensé un moment, c'est juste après avoir posté que ça fait tilt... (enfin je pense)
J'ai payé en avance le mois de mai, donc c'est déjà fait et j'ai déjà accès au(x) jeu(x) révélé(s), mais on a techniquement jusqu'à la fin du mois d'avril pour payer pour le mois de mai, donc ça devrait être pareil le mois suivant, donc ça tombe le 1er juin pour le payement du bundle de juin au plus tard.
J'ai bon ?

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> J'ai bon ?


Tu as tout compris (le prelevement pour le prochain bundle est generalement fait la semaine d'avant le reveal donc le dernier vendredi du mois si je me rappelle bien)

----------


## Bentic

> Tu as tout compris (le prelevement pour le prochain bundle est generalement fait la semaine d'avant le reveal donc le dernier vendredi du mois si je me rappelle bien)


OK, merci pour la confirmation  :;): 
Ça paraît quand même bizarre quand tu as deux mois avant le prochain prélèvement automatique  ::P: 
En tout cas, j'ai comparé avec les meilleures promos sur le jeu sur isthereanydeal, et les différentes versions, et c'est bien le meilleur plan en prenant le season pass et l'upgrade pour la version deluxe à part plutôt que la version gold (et on aura des jeux en plus).
Surtout avec les -10% venant d'un bundle. (10% qui étaient même plus que 10% appliqués, d'ailleurs, je n'ai pas compris...)

En passant, petite question pour ceux qui utilisent uBlock Origin (Odyssey ?) et Privacy Badger: est-ce que vous savez quels filtres mettre en place (sur quelle adresse, donc) pour pouvoir rester connecté sur son compte Uplay pour arriver à activer le jeu depuis la page Humble ?
J'ai essayé plusieurs configurations, même désactivé le blocage des cookies des sites tiers, mais rien à faire, j'ai dû démarrer un profil Firefox sans modules complémentaires pour que ça passe  ::mellow::

----------


## Baalim

Castle of heart,  dark souls 2.5D qui s'est bien fait démonter par les critiques, est à 1.49€ sur Nintendo switch.

https://www.nintendo.fr/Jeux/Jeux-a-...t-1332872.html

Le fauché Survivalist est gratos chez indie gala
https://freebies.indiegala.com/survivalist/

*Her majesty's spiffing*, p&c qui délire sur la conquête de l'espace après le brexit,  à 2.6 € (ou 2.75 € sur le site français)
https://uk.gamesplanet.com/game/her-...am-key--3542-1

----------


## Ruvon

Je n'ai pas vu l'info hier, mais Transport Fever est à -70% sur https://www.chrono.gg soit aux alentours de 10€.

Valable encore 22 minutes 7 heures.

----------


## Kulfy

Est-ce qu'on sait quelle version d'AC Origins sera dans le monthly ? 
La version de base ? Deluxe ? Gold ?

----------


## Baalim

> Est-ce qu'on sait quelle version d'AC Origins sera dans le monthly ? 
> La version de base ? Deluxe ? Gold ?


De toute évidence, la version de base.

----------


## Baalim

Enter the gungeon à moitié prix sur switch :
https://www.nintendo.com/games/detai...gungeon-switch

Au passage, merci encore au canard qui m'avait offert une clé sur pc  :;):

----------


## Ruvon

The Journey Down Trilogy à -80% : https://store.steampowered.com/bundl..._Down_Trilogy/

Si comme moi vous avez les deux premiers passés en bundle, le troisième revient à 3,99€ et je vais sans doute craquer pour la peine.

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Est-ce qu'on sait quelle version d'AC Origins sera dans le monthly ? 
> La version de base ? Deluxe ? Gold ?


Platine. C'est à dire le jeu de base, les DLC, le season pass, un early access tardif, une skin pré-co spécifique, une visée laser violette exclusive pour ton glaive, un avatar Premium pour le forum assassin's creed, et un formulaire en ligne dans lequel tu renseignes ton adresse et tes dispos afin qu'un dév du jeu vienne te sucer sous le bureau.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Enter the gungeon à moitié prix sur switch :
> https://www.nintendo.com/games/detai...gungeon-switch
> 
> Au passage, merci encore au canard qui m'avait offert une clé sur pc


De rien mec. 
(c'est pas moi mais si t'es pas foutu de te rappeler le nom du type, y a moyen que ça passe).
Mais rappelle-toi que tu m'en dois une !  :;):

----------


## Harvester

Ah, c'est obligatoirement UN dév ? J'vais mettre en pause mon abo alors  ::unsure::

----------


## Oldnoobie

Ils peuvent plus proposer UNE dév depuis une vague histoire de SJW metoo machin truc de gonzesses.

----------


## Kulfy

> une visée laser violette exclusive pour ton glaive


 :Bave:  Tu m'as convaincu, j'ai rempilé pour un mois.

----------


## Mastaba

> Ils peuvent plus proposer UNE dév depuis une vague histoire de SJW metoo machin truc de gonzesses.


Ca dépends de ce que t'appelles "UNE":

----------


## Baalim

Retour de Tokyo Xanadu EX+, "not for Oldnoobie edition", de retour à 16.5 €

https://www.gamersgate.com/DD-TOKYO-...okyo-xanadu-ex

----------


## Gorillaz

Colis déshonorés expédiés !

----------


## Wingi

> Retour de Tokyo Xanadu EX+, "not for Oldnoobie edition", de retour à 16.5 €
> 
> https://www.gamersgate.com/DD-TOKYO-...okyo-xanadu-ex


Y'a-t-il un intérêt à prendre la version PS4 plutôt que steam ?

----------


## Morbo

Non je pense pas, c'est le même jeu et la version pc est propre  ::):

----------


## Ruvon

Je vous ai entendus, vous qui ne vous posiez même pas la question : le monday bundle d'Indie Gala est composé à 50% de jeux de merde. Les autres pouvant avoir éventuellement, en cas de backlog vide, un intérêt relatif, dont deux sont déjà passés en bundle.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/725780/Play_With_Me/
https://store.steampowered.com/app/645920/Dreamstones/
https://store.steampowered.com/app/672860/StellarHub/
https://store.steampowered.com/app/250380/Knockknock/

----------


## Flad

> Je vous ai entendus, vous qui ne vous posiez même pas la question : le monday bundle d'Indie Gala est composé à 50% de jeux de merde. Les autres pouvant avoir éventuellement, en cas de backlog vide, un intérêt relatif, dont deux sont déjà passés en bundle.
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/725780/Play_With_Me/
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/645920/Dreamstones/
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/672860/StellarHub/
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/250380/Knockknock/


On est lundi  :Tap:

----------


## Ruvon

> On est lundi


Oui Flad. Tu sais maintenant lire un calendrier, on progresse.

Demain, on essaiera d'apprendre à lire l'heure avec les aiguilles. Retrouvez-nous dans le prochain épisode de "La vie en Flad".

----------


## Gorillaz

Whacky wheels à 1.09€ ! Pour les vieux cons nostalgiques  :Fouras:

----------


## odji

> Colis déshonorés expédiés !


ah yes!  ::): 

un combo deja passé il me semble:  bayonetta et vanquish pour moins de 10 balles https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...-vanquish-pack

----------


## odji

*doublon*

----------


## Wolverine

> Oui Flad. Tu sais maintenant lire un calendrier, on progresse.
> 
> Demain, on essaiera d'apprendre à lire l'heure avec les aiguilles. Retrouvez-nous dans le prochain épisode de "La vie en Flad".



C'est ça ou il ne connait que 2 jours de la semaine : le lundi (bundle indiegala) et le vendredi (shitstorm et monthly)  ::trollface::

----------


## Bibik

> Y'a-t-il un intérêt à prendre la version PS4 plutôt que steam ?


La version collector PS4 a l'air vraiment sympa mais limitée aux US

Mais la version steam est propre ouais.

----------


## n3fox

Bon je ne veux pas passer pour un débile mental mais je n'arrive pas à lier mon compte uplay à humble pour redeem la clef d'origin. Ça vous ai arrivé ?

----------


## Maalak

> uplay [...] origin


C'est normal.  ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

Il n'est pas encore minuit  ::lol:: 

Kingdom Come: Deliverance Complete Bundle chez Fanatical, le tout pour 33,99€ : http://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/k...omplete-bundle

Everything à 2,59€ : https://store.steampowered.com/app/582270/Everything/
Dominions 5 à 24,04€ : https://store.steampowered.com/app/7..._of_the_Faith/
NAIRI: Tower of Shirin à 6,99€ : https://store.steampowered.com/app/8...wer_of_Shirin/
The Witcher 3 GOTY à 14,99€ : https://store.steampowered.com/sub/124923/
Dead By Daylight + DLC à 11,99€ : https://store.steampowered.com/bundl...aw_Big_Bundle/
Frozen State à 4,79€ : https://store.steampowered.com/app/270270/Frozen_State/
Elea Episode 1 à 3,99€ : https://store.steampowered.com/app/8...ea__Episode_1/
Thronebreaker: The Witcher Tales à 19,41€ : https://store.steampowered.com/app/9...Witcher_Tales/
The Unlikely Legend of Rusty Pup à 7,79€ : https://store.steampowered.com/app/8..._of_Rusty_Pup/
Doors & Rooms à 3,98€ : https://store.steampowered.com/app/853220/Doors__Rooms/

----------


## Bentic

> Bon je ne veux pas passer pour un débile mental mais je n'arrive pas à lier mon compte uplay à humble pour redeem la clef d'origin. Ça vous ai arrivé ?





> En passant, petite question pour ceux qui utilisent uBlock Origin (Odyssey ?) et Privacy Badger: est-ce que vous savez quels filtres mettre en place (sur quelle adresse, donc) pour pouvoir rester connecté sur son compte Uplay pour arriver à activer le jeu depuis la page Humble ?
> J'ai essayé plusieurs configurations, même désactivé le blocage des cookies des sites tiers, mais rien à faire, j'ai dû démarrer un profil Firefox sans modules complémentaires pour que ça passe

----------


## n3fox

::(:  ah oui merde. Non on parle bien de uplay.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Du coup je vais test j'avais pas vu ce message des plus intéressant !

----------


## Baalim

*Soulcalibur 6* à 17.93€  :Sweat: 
https://www.play-asia.com/soulcalibu.../70ccrj?tagid=

Et le code VITAFR fonctionne

A l'arrivé, 14.47 €



Starcrawlers à 6 €
Les anciens fans de Captive apprécieront
https://store.steampowered.com/app/318970/StarCrawlers/


Shining resonnance refrain à 15 €
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/sh...nance-refrain1


Talewind à 0.9 €
https://store.steampowered.com/app/441250/Talewind/

Les deux épisodes de l'antique mais sympathique *Obscure* à 3 €
https://store.steampowered.com/sub/36489/

----------


## Gorillaz

> Il n'est pas encore minuit 
> Dead By Daylight + DLC à 11,99€ : https://store.steampowered.com/bundl...aw_Big_Bundle/


'tain ce jeu me plairait bien mais le principe de devoir acheter les trouzemille DLC m'agace au + haut point ...
Ya des canards qui y jouent et qui auraient un feedback sur la rejouabilité notamment ?

----------


## rogercoincoin

Merci baalim pour Obscure !   ::wub:: 
Pour ceux qui aime resident evil (le très vieux hein, avec caméra fixe et décors pré calculés) et bien c'est pas mal du tout !!

@ gorillaz : le DLC Dead by Daylight - the Saw  Chapter est très chiant !  Autant jouer à Manhunt....
Maintenant le prix global est peut être intéressant (j’ai pas trop suivi les prix de ce jeu...)
Sinon, Dead by Daylight  est un openworld, donc des quêtes FEDEX (va l bas, rapportes çà, etc.). On a le cycle jour et nuit (çà fout les pétoches...), mais bon... On connais cette recette depuis quelques années. le seul truc sympa, c'était le concept de "parkour", plutôt bien exploité ici (même si faire des runs à la "Yamazaki" est pas aussi facile qu'il le parait...).

Sinon, moi je lis les posts de Baalim et je regarde ce site : https://www.cheapshark.com/

On a une vue très rapide des offres

----------


## Ruvon

> @ gorillaz : le DLC Dead by Daylight - the Saw  Chapter est très chiant !  Autant jouer à Manhunt....
> Maintenant le prix global est peut être intéressant (j’ai pas trop suivi les prix de ce jeu...)
> Sinon, Dead by Daylight  est un openworld, donc des quêtes FEDEX (va l bas, rapportes çà, etc.). On a le cycle jour et nuit (çà fout les pétoches...), mais bon... On connais cette recette depuis quelques années. le seul truc sympa, c'était le concept de "parkour", plutôt bien exploité ici (même si faire des runs à la "Yamazaki" est pas aussi facile qu'il le parait...).


Wait wat ? Dead by Daylight c'est un jeu multi asymétrique avec un méchant qui course des gentils à 1vs4. De quoi tu parles ?

----------


## Morbo

Hum 1ère tentative d'achat chez Fanatical pour profiter des promos sur Shining Resonance et la Disney afternoon collection (merci en passant pour l'info ). Je met les jeux dans mon paniers, je crée un compte, je vois le montant de mes achats en haut à gauche de l'écran, je vais sur mon panier et j'ai un message " ton panier et vide" (bon déjà d'où tu me tutoie connard?). Je retourne chercher mes articles j'ai un message d'erreur " un seul  achat par compte" ok mais mon panier et vide et l'icône en haut à droite s'est remise à 0€. Je vais voir mon historique d'achat et elle est vide aussi ce qui est logique et là miracle je vois que le panier affiche de nouveau le prix de mes achats, je retourne dessus appuie sur le bouton pour payer, le site me redemande de m'identifier avec captcha, je valide et là de nouveau " ton panier et vide "... Mais va te niquer site de merde!

----------


## Nanaki

> Wait wat ? Dead by Daylight c'est un jeu multi asymétrique avec un méchant qui course des gentils à 1vs4. De quoi tu parles ?


Je pense qu'il confond avec Dying Light

----------


## Ruvon

> Hum 1ère tentative d'achat chez Fanatical pour profiter des promos sur Shining Resonance et la Disney afternoon collection (merci en passant pour l'info ). Je met les jeux dans mon paniers, je crée un compte, je vois le montant de mes achats en haut à gauche de l'écran, je vais sur mon panier et j'ai un message " ton panier et vide" (bon déjà d'où tu me tutoie connard?). Je retourne chercher mes articles j'ai un message d'erreur " un seul  achat par compte" ok mais mon panier et vide et l'icône en haut à droite s'est remise à 0€. Je vais voir mon historique d'achat et elle est vide aussi ce qui est logique et là miracle je vois que le panier affiche de nouveau le prix de mes achats, je retourne dessus appuie sur le bouton pour payer, le site me redemande de m'identifier avec captcha, je valide et là de nouveau " ton panier et vide "... Mais va te niquer site de merde!


Jamais eu de souci chez eux  ::unsure:: 




> Je pense qu'il confond avec Dying Light


Je pense aussi. Ça valait bien le coup de répondre  :^_^:

----------


## Morbo

Bon maintenant le panier reste et vide mais je ne peux toujours pas essayer de racheter les jeux. Je tenterai cette après midi.

----------


## Baalim

> Bon maintenant le panier reste et vide mais je ne peux toujours pas essayer de racheter les jeux. Je tenterai cette après midi.


Je viens de tester à l'instant sans rencontrer de difficulté.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> et je regarde ce site : https://www.cheapshark.com/
> 
> On a une vue très rapide des offres



Je confirme pour cheapshark qui est très pratique et plus lisible qu'ITAD (même si ce dernier est plus complet).

Dans le même genre, il y a grab the games :

http://www.grabthegames.com/deals-tracker.html

----------


## Morbo

En attendant un quart d'heure j'ai pu de nouveau mettre les jeux dans mon panier et le valider, zarbe ^^

----------


## unetuille

> 'tain ce jeu me plairait bien mais le principe de devoir acheter les trouzemille DLC m'agace au + haut point ...
> Ya des canards qui y jouent et qui auraient un feedback sur la rejouabilité notamment ?


Pour faire simple, les DLC sont dispensables et achetable ingame avec de la monnaie qu'on reçoit en faisant des niveaux.
Avec des potes après +800h de jeux, je m'éclate encore ^^.

----------


## rogercoincoin

> Je pense qu'il confond avec Dying Light


Yep ! 
my bad... "J'm'ai gouré" comme on dit ...  :ouaiouai:  C'est bien de Dying Light dont je parle !

----------


## bbd

Suite à une info de pesos, Anno 1800 est à 38€ sur voidu avec le code Wintermadness (prix le plus bas pour la préco a priori).

----------


## Gorillaz

> Pour faire simple, les DLC sont dispensables et achetable ingame avec de la monnaie qu'on reçoit en faisant des niveaux.
> Avec des potes après +800h de jeux, je m'éclate encore ^^.


Hmm, des potes ... Voici une denrée rare, il y a des réducs dessus en ce moment ?  :Emo: 
Bon sinon en vrai, tu dis que tu peux avoir les DLC gratos en grindant, mais tu aurais un ordre d'idée de la durée ? Genre 10h de jeu pour 1 DLC ? 100h ? Ou alors le truc scandaleux : il faudrait être BON pour gagner + de pépettes virtuelles ?  ::o:

----------


## Harvester

> Suite à une de info de pesos, Anno 1800 est à 38€ sur voidu avec le code Wintermadness (prix le plus bas pour la préco a priori).


 :Bave:

----------


## odji

fanatical.com recoil bundle  du deja vu mes pour le prix..
DIG semaine 17  comme d'hab, ca creuse.

----------


## FB74

Pas de bundle pour les adultes aujourd'hui.  ::ninja:: 

Juste un truc pour les n'enfants....

----------


## odji

le lien, ya des enfants ici: https://www.humblebundle.com/games/h...ainment-bundle

----------


## Ruvon

On saute du coq à l'âne chez Humble en passant d'un bundle de drague à ça. Après ce sont peut-être de bons jeux pour les enfants mais pour le bien de l'humanité je n'en ai pas encore, donc je ne saurais pas dire.

----------


## TwinBis

> Après c'est peut-être de bons jeux pour les enfants


10 secondes de video m'ont permis de décider que je n'exposerai pas les miens à ce genre de trucs.
Ça a l'air vraiment mauvais.

----------


## Abzaarg

> fanatical.com recoil bundle  du deja vu mes pour le prix..
> DIG semaine 17  comme d'hab, ca creuse.


Ah y a time recoil et crimsonland qui me tente bien dans le tas. Par contre déjà torcher jydge et neon chrome.Le reste osef.

----------


## Baalim

> 10 secondes de video m'ont permis de décider que je n'exposerai pas les miens à ce genre de trucs.
> Ça a l'air vraiment mauvais.


Faut dire que tous ces trucs ont 15/20 ans d'âge.
Et ludo-éducatif, souvent mal né, ne vieillit pas super bien.

----------


## odji

on continue dans les bundles pourris habituels chez groupees: https://groupees.com/tuesday10

Nuclear Power Station Creator https://store.steampowered.com/app/9...ation_Creator/
Chronicles of Vinland https://store.steampowered.com/app/7...es_of_Vinland/
Not So Middle Ages https://store.steampowered.com/app/8...o_Middle_Ages/

en preco...

----------


## Baalim

Un Tuesday bundle ??
Ça doit faire au moins deux ou trois ans qu'ils avaient disparu.

----------


## Ruvon

Ah tu tombes bien toi, tu peux nous expliquer le titre du topic ? Tu as des photos de Flad en plein acte de licornophilie ? Il te doit des sous ?

Sinon pour le humble pour nenfants, l'avis de Wormwood (qui a fait Primordia pour Wadjet Eye, me semble pas qu'il y ait de lien avec ceux qui ont fait les jeux du bundle) :

----------


## Baalim

> Ah tu tombes bien toi, tu peux nous expliquer le titre du topic ? Tu as des photos de Flad en plein acte de licornophilie ? Il te doit des sous ?
> 
> Sinon pour le humble pour nenfants, l'avis de Wormwood (qui a fait Primordia pour Wadjet Eye, me semble pas qu'il y ait de lien avec ceux qui ont fait les jeux du bundle) :


 Je te dirai ça quand je serai enfin rentré chez moi   :Boom: 

 méfie toi quand même des avis très nostalgiques des joueurs US... d'autant que, à ma connaissance, les jeux n'ont jamais été traduits

----------


## Gorillaz

Un collègue plus âgé m'en parlait en bien de ces jeux pour enfants ... Et dans le lot il y en a une dizaine en français

----------


## Baalim

> Un collègue plus âgé m'en parlait en bien de ces jeux pour enfants ... Et dans le lot il y en a une dizaine en français


Ah, ils ont été traduits depuis ??

----------


## Gorillaz

Ben mon collègue est français ...
Pour le bundle, je me fie bêtement à cette page. Ça paraît bon, non ?

----------


## madgic

J'en ai eu quelques un dans des paquets de céréales quand j'étais petit. Et ça m'étonnerai qu'il était en anglais mais je me souviens plus. Après le français s'est peut être envolé sur les version démat comme sur certains jeux gog...

----------


## Baalim

> Ben mon collègue est français ...
> Pour le bundle, je me fie bêtement à cette page. Ça paraît bon, non ?


Je ne dis pas le contraire. Dans mon souvenirs, les versions steam qu'on trouvait en promo il y a quelques années étaient VO only. Mes enfants ont grandi depuis et j'ai, par conséquent, perdu tout intérêt pour ces jeux

Edit : je vois que certains jeux restent vo only
https://store.steampowered.com/app/2...d_the_Mustard/
https://store.steampowered.com/app/2..._Cheese_Chase/

----------


## Gorillaz

Oui, en regardant vite fait, il y a une quinzaine de jeux traduits sur la trentaine ...

Sinon grande nouvelle ! Les colis du déshonneur sont arrivés en point relais  ::lol:: 
Du coup je les récupère ce soir et je vous envoie ça à partir de 23h30 (avant c'est tennis)

----------


## Bagnarok

> Il n'est pas encore minuit 
> 
> Kingdom Come: Deliverance Complete Bundle chez Fanatical, le tout pour 33,99€ : http://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/k...omplete-bundle
> ...


Kingdome Come: Delivrance ça donne quoi maintenant? C'est stable?

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Kingdome Come: Delivrance ça donne quoi maintenant? C'est stable?


Oui je trouve, j'ai commencé le jeu il y a 2 semaines et j'ai pas rencontré de problème majeur sur 12h de jeu.

----------


## barbarian_bros

Pour ceux qui râlent sur la mauvaise qualité supposée de ces jeux, je rappelle que Humongous Entertainment c'est le studio créé par Ron 'Monkey Island 1&2' Gilbert quand il a quitté LucasArts, le nom 'Humongous' lui ayant été suggéré par Tim Schaffer.
Objectif de la création du studio : faire des jeux pour enfants de qualité, justement sans le côté rébarbatif et la mauvaise technique des ludo-éducatifs traditionnels.
Petite anecdote : Cavedog Entertainment était une division d'Humongous... donc un label de jeux pour enfants a lancé Total Annihilation ! 
GT Interactive rachète le studio en 1996.
Gilbert et les autres co-fondateurs sont partis en 2000 après avoir tenté de racheter les part qu'Infogrames avait dans le studio suite au rachat de GT Interactive

Les premiers épisodes de certaines séries ont été traduits en français : 
Putt-Putt -> Pouce-Pouce. Sur 11 jeux, 4 existent en VF
Freddy Fish -> Marine Malice. Les 7 jeux existent en VF.
Pajama Sam -> Pyjama Sam (Sam Pyjam  pour la VF des 2 premiers jeux). Sur 8 jeux, 3 existent en VF
Spy Fox -> Spy Fox (James Renard pour la 1ere traduction du 1er jeu). Sur 5 jeux, 3 existent en VF 

Séries jamais traduites en VF :
-Fatty Bear
-Blue's Clues
-Big Thinkers
-Junior Field Trips (Let's Explore)
-Backyard Sports



Pour le côté technique,  les jeux Humongous (à part 2) utilisent le moteur SCUMM (conçu et co-développé par Ron Gilbert) et sont compatibles avec l'interpréteur ScummVM (ce qui a posé problème en 2008 quand Majesco a ressorti certains jeux sur Wii en utilisant ScummVM, ce dernier étant sous licence  GNU GPL, un accord avec la Free Software Foundation a été nécessaire, ce qui a ensuite permis aussi à GoG de vendre des jeux utilisant ScummVM).

----------


## Gloppy

Cool (hi)story, bro!  :;):

----------


## Baalim

Jump force déjà à 32€
Vous en tirerez la conclusion qui s'impose.

https://www.indiegala.com/store/prod...p-force/816020

@  barbarian_bros :

 Toujours preneur de rappels historiques aussi bien documentés  :;):

----------


## Maalak

Au fait, tu gères toujours le site d'abandonwares LTF barbarian ou tu as passé la main ?

----------


## Ruvon

5 jeux pour 4€ chez l'homme vert qui joue : https://www.greenmangaming.com/5-4-4/

De la redite de bundle en masse, mais ça reste intéressant pour ceux qui n'ont pas The Flame in the Flood, The Little Acres, ADR1FT...

----------


## barbarian_bros

> Au fait, tu gères toujours le site d'abandonwares LTF barbarian ou tu as passé la main ?


[HS]Je viens de passer la main pour les news 'abandonware-facile/Pour les Nuls' pour des basses raisons de limite à 24H de temps par jour et d'obligations IRL de plus en plus prenantes (secrétariat du CSE de ma boite, délégation syndicale et autres trucs qui réduisent largement mes disponibilités).
Je reste membre de l'équipe :  fourniture de scans, corrections de fiches, test de 'setups', avis divers et variés...
[/HS]

Edit : pas de balise HS sur le forum?

----------


## kickvicious

> [HS]Je viens de passer la main pour les news 'abandonware-facile/Pour les Nuls' pour des basses raisons de limite à 24H de temps par jour et d'obligations IRL de plus en plus prenantes (secrétariat du CSE de ma boite, délégation syndicale et autres trucs qui réduisent largement mes disponibilités).
> Je reste membre de l'équipe :  fourniture de scans, corrections de fiches, test de 'setups', avis divers et variés...
> [/HS]
> 
> Edit : pas de balise HS sur le forum?


En fait c'est plutôt les balises inverses dont on aurait le plus besoin sur ce topic  :;): 

PS : Merci Barbarian pour ces informations très intéressantes.

----------


## Flad

Faudrait faire un sondage !

----------


## rduburo

> Faudrait faire un sondage !


Pour voir si on trouve un filon de posts utiles ?

----------


## Oldnoobie

> 5 jeux pour 4€ chez l'homme vert qui joue : https://www.greenmangaming.com/5-4-4/
> 
> De la redite de bundle en masse, mais ça reste intéressant pour ceux qui n'ont pas The Flame in the Flood, The Little Acres, ADR1FT...


Carrément ! j'ai fait le plein, c'est surtout une rare occaz de choper RAGE pour rien. Ou tester Inner Space sans regret. Sans parler de Table Top Racing, Little Acres ou War Tech Fighters.

----------


## Ruvon

> Pour voir si on trouve un filon de posts utiles ?


Je fais une fladite, j'ai lu "un fion de posts utiles". C'est grave ?

Space Pirates And Zombies à 5€ sur Steam : https://store.steampowered.com/app/2...And_Zombies_2/
Oriental Empires à 7€ sur Steam : https://store.steampowered.com/app/3...ental_Empires/
Arkhangel: The House of the Seven Stars à 4,99€ sur Steam : https://store.steampowered.com/app/8...e_Seven_Stars/

----------


## Bibik

Promo GOG de la mi-semaine sur les jeux de wee..japonais avec du VN, du Falcom, du Neptunia...

Quelques prix bas notables sur *Tokyo Xanadu eX+, Cosmic Star Heroine, Zwei; the Ilvard Insurrection* Egalement le récent *Caligula Effect* mais version gog castrée de ses achievements (et le jeu est pas super bien reçu)

----------


## Baalim

Le HS n'existe pas sur ce topic  ::trollface::

----------


## Mamadou

A quand un topic sans flood et sans HS...  :tired:

----------


## Flad

> A quand un topic sans flood et sans HS...


Dès que Baalim aura remis la main sur l'op do topic à n'en pas douter.
A moins que : *Baalim2019*

----------


## jujupatate

> A quand un topic sans flood et sans HS...



T'as mal cherché, il est là : Topic des Bons Plans sans HS & sans flood.

----------


## Baalim

> T'as mal cherché, il est là : Topic des Bons Plans sans HS & sans flood.


 T'as pas dû regarder les commentaires sur certaines offres  ::trollface:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Dès que Baalim aura remis la main sur l'op do topic à n'en pas douter.
> A moins que : *Baalim2019*


Faut juste que j'arrive à négocier ton permaban avec les modos avant le 10000ème message  :Sweat: 


Tokyo xanadu steam à 15€ avec le code eclipse

https://www.gamersgate.com/DD-TOKYO-...okyo-xanadu-ex

Damned, je viens de me faire truander de 1,50 €  :Emo:

----------


## Flad

> T'as pas dû regarder les commentaires sur certaines offres 
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Faut juste que j'arrive à négocier ton permaban avec les modos avant le 10000ème message


Chiche  ::trollface::

----------


## Baalim

> Chiche


 Ouais mais ils sont durs en affaires. Ils ont l'air d'exiger que tu ais commis une faute. Invraisemblable comme excuse alors qu'il suffit de traverser la rue pour trouver un motif de ban  :tired:

----------


## Anonyme210226

> Pour info : AC Origin ne m’intéresse pas, du coup je veux mettre en pause mon abo au monthly. Je fais cancel my plan, il me propose de mettre en pause à la place. Je clique sur pause et là humble me propose de réduire le prix du prochain bundle (je suis au mois par mois) de 2$, soit 10$ le bundle. Je sais pas si ça le fait pour tout le monde mais ça vaut le coup de tenter.
> 
> Par contre du coup je sais pas ce que je fais, j'ai peur que les autres jeux soient pas terribles (niveau promotion j'entends) mais en même temps ...


Dans le même genre, pour un premier abo, essayez de faire toutes les étapes, mais de laisser tomber au tout dernier moment (au paiement quoi). En principe, quelques heures plus tard vous recevez un bon de réduction sur le monthly.

----------


## Baalim

Un time killer bundle chez indie gala (sans déconner) avec toutefois le vieux jeu d'aventure espagnol the abbey.

https://www.indiegala.com/time-killer-indiegala-bundle

----------


## odji

des reducs en forme de mini bundle sur les balmou et autres antiquités chez BS: https://www.fanatical.com/en/pick-an...g-pick-and-mix

- - - Mise à jour - - -

gogo-groupees  tuesday10 est dispo! https://groupees.com/tuesday10

----------


## poum

> 5 jeux pour 4€ chez l'homme vert qui joue : https://www.greenmangaming.com/5-4-4/
> 
> De la redite de bundle en masse, mais ça reste intéressant pour ceux qui n'ont pas The Flame in the Flood, The Little Acres, ADR1FT...


Je l ai pris surtout pour the flood in the flame, j'en suis à 2h passées dessus, c'est très bon (exploration/survie/roguelike).
J'ai pris aussi Teleglitch , space grunt, dead age et the little acre, on verra ce que ça vaut. Mais déjà the flood in the flame vaut ses 4€ très largement.

----------


## Catel

> Pour ceux qui râlent sur la mauvaise qualité supposée de ces jeux


 :;): 

Et Marine Malice j'avais joué au premier c'est trop bien  :Boom:  alors placez vos préjugés au fond du mode facile de Sekiro.

----------


## barbarian_bros

> Et Marine Malice j'avais joué au premier c'est trop bien  alors placez vos préjugés au fond du mode facile de Sekiro.


J'ai jamais joué aux jeux Humongous, n'étant pas le public cible. J'avais 15 ans quand Ron Gilbert à quitté LucasArts (je me sens vieux d'un coup),
Mais j'en ai toujours entendu dire du bien.
Dommage qu'ils n'étaient  plus dispos légalement en VF quand mon beau-fils avait l'age d'y jouer... encore passé à côté.

----------


## Gorillaz

Hop, petite annonce pour dire que j'ai envoyé toutes les clés aux coacheteurs en proie au déshonneur (2).
TOUTES ces put... de clés car il y en avait 2 par jeu  :Boom:

----------


## odji

> Hop, petite annonce pour dire que j'ai envoyé toutes les clés aux coacheteurs en proie au déshonneur (2).
> TOUTES ces put... de clés car il y en avait 2 par jeu


merci tout plein!!!

----------


## Kohtsaro

> Hop, petite annonce pour dire que j'ai envoyé toutes les clés aux coacheteurs en proie au déshonneur (2).
> TOUTES ces put... de clés car il y en avait 2 par jeu


T'aurais du fait des photos pour les clés ça aurait largement suffit, j'image pas comment t'as du te faire chier (17x2 ? 34 clés à rentrer manuellement  ::sad:: ) En tout cas t'assure, merci tout plein :cœur: :cœur: :cœur:

----------


## Magnarrok

Putain c'est le printemps y'a d'l'amour sur c'forum !  ::ninja::

----------


## Gorillaz

> T'aurais du fait des photos pour les clés ça aurait largement suffit, j'image pas comment t'as du te faire chier (17x2 ? 34 clés à rentrer manuellement ) En tout cas t'assure, merci tout plein :cœur: :cœur: :cœur:


Mais ça tu vois c'est le SAV quand on achète sur le Gorillaz CPC Store !
Bah quoi ? Epic Games ils l'ont fait, pourquoi pas moi ?  ::ninja:: 


Spoiler Alert! 


Va juste falloir travailler le modèle économique, un gain de 16 cents c'est pas Byzance !



Sinon j'y pense, au cas où je me serais gouré dans une des clés, n'hésitez pas à venir me gueuler dessus en MP  :Cell:

----------


## Ruvon

Les clients du Gorillaz Magical Store qui se pressent pour le remercier, allégorie :

https://twitter.com/Duck_page/status...79669182996480





Et histoire de mettre tout le monde d'accord :

https://twitter.com/Ibuprogames/stat...74484207570945

----------


## Gorillaz

Très bon le nom, je vais garder ! Tu auras même droit à un copyright, tiens  ::P: 
Et merci pour cette belle allégorie en vidéo, un joli rayon de soleil choupinou dans cette matinée de grisaille  ::wub::

----------


## JulLeBarge

> T'aurais du fait des photos pour les clés ça aurait largement suffit, j'image pas comment t'as du te faire chier (17x2 ? 34 clés à rentrer manuellement ) En tout cas t'assure, merci tout plein :cœur: :cœur: :cœur:


C'est clair, moi j'aurais envoyé des photos, bonjour la galère de taper tout ça, t'y as passé ta soirée, non ?

Merci en tout cas d'avoir géré la commande, et bon remplissage de poubelle avec toutes les boîtes  ::ninja::

----------


## banditbandit

Ouais t'aurais du publier directement les photos ici, que chacun puisse se servir.  ::ninja::

----------


## Mastaba

> C'est clair, moi j'aurais envoyé des photos, bonjour la galère de taper tout ça, t'y as passé ta soirée, non ?
> 
> Merci en tout cas d'avoir géré la commande, et bon remplissage de poubelle avec toutes les boîtes


Mais non, il faut créer une œuvre d'art avec toutes ces boites, un machin que tu vendras une fortune.

----------


## madgic

> Mais non, il faut créer une œuvre d'art avec toutes ces boites, un machin que tu vendras une fortune.


Un mini trône game of thrones, c'est le bon moment  ::siffle::

----------


## Baalim

Du vieux, du poussiéreux mais du bon : anno 1503 à 1.30 €
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/anno...-uplay--3388-1


Pour les masochistes, le starter pack d'eve online (5  €) est provisoirement gratos :
https://store.steampowered.com/app/1..._Starter_Pack/


Sniper ghost warrior trilogy à 0.45 €
Vous en aurez pour votre argent

https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/sn...arrior-trilogy


Chouette mais bancal, Rise of the argonauts est à 0.6 €
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games...the-argonauts/


Unclaimed world, 2.15 €
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/unclaimed-world

----------


## Gorillaz

Ouh putaing ce titre de topic  ::wub:: 
Commandez chez moi, 1% reversé à ma pomme pour chaque achat  :Manif:   :Cigare: 

... Sinon je dois vous faire un aveu : je suis faible, je viens de m'abonner au mensuel du humble  :Red:

----------


## Graouu

> Ouh putaing ce titre de topic 
> Commandez chez moi, 1% reversé à ma pomme pour chaque achat  
> 
> ... Sinon je dois vous faire un aveu : je suis faible, je viens de m'abonner au mensuel du humble


Tu sais qu'on (je) aurait pu te parrainer  :tired:

----------


## Oldnoobie

Sans déc ? 
C'est pas ton père qui a décidé de débarquer en Normandie le 18 Juin 1949 ?

C'était une attaque gratuite, mais y avait beaucoup trop d'amour et de respect depuis quelques pages.

Sinon avec la sortie du DLC 1, y a un rabais de 25% sur Dirt 2.0. (steam) Ca reste horriblement cher mais la base est bonne.

----------


## FB74

Pour Her Baalim, notre Führer à tous, 5 jeux Switch parmi une sélection pour 150 euros sur Amazon casque à pointe:
https://www.dealabs.com/bons-plans/5...ection-1565327

----------


## Gorillaz

> Tu sais qu'on (je) aurait pu te parrainer


Non je savais pas  :tired: 

... Désolé  :Emo:

----------


## Polochon_street

> Sniper ghost warrior trilogy à 0.45 € Vous en aurez pour votre argent  https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/sn...arrior-trilogy


  Ça fait un moment que je me tâte à essayer les Ghost Warrior, c'est vraiment sympa ? Ou l'allusion était juste faite parce que le prix est dérisoire ?  :tired:  (Sinon, je passe ici tous les jours mais je parle pas, merci encore pour tous les bons plans et les tranches de rigolade les canards  ::wub:: )

----------


## Baalim

> Ça fait un moment que je me tâte à essayer les Ghost Warrior, c'est vraiment sympa ? Ou l'allusion était juste faite parce que le prix est dérisoire ?  (Sinon, je passe ici tous les jours mais je parle pas, merci encore pour tous les bons plans et les tranches de rigolade les canards )


A vrai dire, j'en sais rien mais j'ai soupçonné que ça fera sortir le Oldnoobie de sa tanière.
Il est sorti mais pas pour les bonnes raisons  ::ninja:: 


Si tu veux le jeu, je dois encore avoir une copie en stock à refourguer  :;):

----------


## odji

soldes chez origin, toujours les memes en gondole: https://www.origin.com/fra/fr-fr/store/deals/springsale


Ducktales Remastered est à environ 10 francs chez HB: https://www.humblebundle.com/store/ducktales-remastered

----------


## Polochon_street

> A vrai dire, j'en sais rien mais j'ai soupçonné que ça fera sortir le Oldnoobie de sa tanière. Il est sorti mais pas pour les bonnes raisons    Si tu veux le jeu, je dois encore avoir une copie en stock à refourguer


  Depuis le temps que je suis le topic, je les connais tes « copies en stock à refourguer »  ::ninja::  
Plus sérieusement c'est gentil de proposer mais je me force à finir chaque jeu que j'achète / obtiens dans la foulée donc je fais encore regarder quelques tests pour savoir si je prends le pack de trois  ::P:

----------


## Ruvon

Si vous avez aimé Interplanetary... Worbital à -50% sur le Humble Store soit 10€ : https://www.humblebundle.com/store/worbital

Two Point Hospital à -40% soit 21€ en star deal (donc en quantité limitée) chez Fanatical : https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/two-point-hospital

Pas son meilleur prix que jamais t'as vu moins cher, mais ça reste intéressant.

Medieval Kingdom Wars à -40% soit environ 17€ sur www.chrono.gg

Duck Tales Remastered à 1,64€ sur le Humble Store : https://www.humblebundle.com/store/ducktales-remastered

Si vous ne prenez pas ce bundle avec ces anciens RPG, Neverwinter Nights: Enhanced Edition et Planescape: Torment Enhanced Edition sont respectivement à 4,80€ et 4€ sur Steam.

Reigns: Game of Thrones à 1,99€ sur Steam : https://store.steampowered.com/app/8...me_of_Thrones/

Pour nos amis pensionnaires de l'EHPAD, Ground Control Collection à 3,05€ sur Steam : https://store.steampowered.com/sub/71906/

----------


## Baalim

Trois packs starcraft 2 gratos pour les utilisateurs twitch prime

https://news.blizzard.com/fr-fr/star...s-twitch-prime

Petit sondage : qui tuera le marché du jeu pc en premier : EGS ou Amazon ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Baalim

Arrrggh promo Super mario Odyssey juste quand on vient de me l'offrir  :Boom: 

SInon, promo lapins crétins vs mario, zelda etc sur switch

https://www.nintendo.fr/Rechercher/R...5-81-3690-3266

----------


## Oldnoobie

Bouge pas, j'appelle Gordor, il passe son temps collé à sa tablette.

----------


## Baalim

Pour les nostalgiques : Joint Operations: Combined Arms Gold à 1.13 €

https://www.gamebillet.com/joint-ope...ined-arms-gold

----------


## FB74

*StandOff Bundle* sur Fanatical à *4.99* euros:
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/standoff-bundle

Peut-être des petits jeux sympa.

----------


## Ruvon

> *StandOff Bundle* sur Fanatical à *4.99* euros:
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/standoff-bundle
> 
> Peut-être des petits jeux sympa.


Ça va, tu te mouilles pas trop. Normal pour un chat  ::ninja:: 

Mais il y a Kill The Bad Guy dedans !  ::lol::

----------


## FB74

Je n'ai pas la connaissance encyclopédique de tous les jeux comme Baalim, donc je ne peux pas tous les juger.  ::ninja::

----------


## Tenebris

> Je n'ai pas la connaissance encyclopédique de tous les jeux comme Baalim, donc je ne peux pas tous les juger.


C'est plutôt une connaissance encyclowpaydique  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> Mais il y a Kill The Bad Guy dedans !


Kill it with fire !  :Boom:

----------


## bbd

> Mais il y a Kill The Bad Guy dedans !


Koh Lanta 2014, je me souviens  :Boom:

----------


## Baalim

> Koh Lanta 2014, je me souviens


Copain de jeu de merde !  :Emo: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Des promos sur le windows store :

https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/stor...ns/pcgamedeals

----------


## Galgu

Mortal Kombat 11 à -28% sur GMG... avant sa sortie prévue le 22 Avril... avec le code MK11.

https://www.greenmangaming.com/games...-kombat-11-pc/

----------


## FB74

> Mortal Kombat 11 à -28% sur GMG... avant sa sortie prévue le 22 Avril... avec le code MK11.
> 
> https://www.greenmangaming.com/games...-kombat-11-pc/


Le problème c'est qu'il faudrait en savoir plus sur les DLC.

Il est déjà question d'un "combat pack 1"... alors s'il y en a un autre plus tard, autant attendre d'avoir une édition complète.

----------


## Baalim

Friday bundle avec des vrais bouts de jeux à l'intérieur
https://www.indiegala.com/friday-spe...DLE+-+20190412

----------


## Gorillaz

Hop, les abonnés au mensuel du humble (et les autres) auraient-ils des suggestions sur d'éventuelles pépites cachées dans le coffre à trésor ?
Merci  ::):

----------


## Baalim

Un nouveau groupees probablement tout pourri : https://groupees.com/bab54

A noter toutefois la présence de the last sigil
https://store.steampowered.com/app/6...he_Last_Sigil/

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Hop, les abonnés au mensuel du humble (et les autres) auraient-ils des suggestions sur d'éventuelles pépites cachées dans le coffre à trésor ?
> Merci


Soma, epistory, Indy and the fate of atlantis etc.


The fan, gratuit une nouvelle fois
https://freebies.indiegala.com/the-fan/

----------


## La Chouette

> Hop, les abonnés au mensuel du humble (et les autres) auraient-ils des suggestions sur d'éventuelles pépites cachées dans le coffre à trésor ?
> Merci


Tacoma, The Sexy Brutale, Volgarr.

----------


## Baalim

Bayonetta à 3.99€ avec le code BAYSAVE
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/bayonetta

----------


## Gorillaz

> Soma, epistory, Indy and the fate of atlantis etc.


Indy, c'est pas très indie comme titre  ::ninja:: 




> Tacoma, The Sexy Brutale, Volgarr.


Merci du conseil  ::):

----------


## Baalim

Space Tyrant à 4 €
https://store.steampowered.com/app/562230/Space_Tyrant/

Lumo, 4 €
https://store.steampowered.com/app/345480/Lumo/

----------


## JeP

> Bayonetta à 3.99€ avec le code BAYSAVE
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/bayonetta


Miam !

----------


## Baalim

*DOA 6* 31 € avec VITAFR
https://www.play-asia.com/dead-or-alive-6/13/70cl0h


Pour ceux qui voudraient se rappeler à quoi ressemblait *Prey* dans sa première itération, il est à 4$
https://www.play-asia.com/prey-2006/13/70ahfh

*Resident Evil 7 Gold* et *Fallout 4 GOTY* à 14 $ chacun avant code promo:
https://www.play-asia.com/resident-e...tion/13/70brs9
https://www.play-asia.com/fallout-4-...tion/13/70bg9x

*Marvel Vs Capcom infinite* à 8 $
https://www.play-asia.com/marvel-vs-...team/13/70bdzv

CIV 6 deluxe à 16.88 $
https://www.play-asia.com/civilizati...tion/13/70ccbv

----------


## FB74

> *Marvel Vs Capcom infinite* à 8 $
> https://www.play-asia.com/marvel-vs-...team/13/70bdzv


Intéressant mais quand je vois la tonne de DLC - au moins les personnages - à rajouter, ça limite un peu.  :Emo:

----------


## Lezardo

> CIV 6 deluxe à 16.88 $
> https://www.play-asia.com/civilizati...tion/13/70ccbv


C'est valable cette offre par rapport à celles passé dernièrement ? Je me tâte.

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Petite question pour ceux qui ont activé Assassin's Creed Origins du Monthly, ca se passe comment? Il faut lier son compte uplay à son compte humble ou c'est par un popup ou l'on se logge à son compte uplay (sans le lier à son compte humble)?

Merci d'avance si l'un de vous peut m'eclairer.  :;):

----------


## Ruvon

Little Nightmares à environ 5 balles sur chrono.gg : https://www.chrono.gg

Tannenberg à 6,72€ sur Steam : https://store.steampowered.com/app/633460/Tannenberg/

Tsioque à 8,11€ sur Steam : https://store.steampowered.com/app/393190/TSIOQUE/

----------


## Marmottas

> Pour ceux qui voudraient se rappeler à quoi ressemblait *Prey* dans sa première itération, il est à 4$


Du coup, on fait juste une l.i.s.t.e ?

----------


## Baalim

Playstation classic à 40 € chez amazon allemagne
https://www.amazon.de/dp/B07HHJQ1D5/

Fruitbat factory bundle 
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...factory-bundle

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Petite question pour ceux qui ont activé Assassin's Creed Origins du Monthly, ca se passe comment? Il faut lier son compte uplay à son compte humble ou c'est par un popup ou l'on se logge à son compte uplay (sans le lier à son compte humble)?
> 
> Merci d'avance si l'un de vous peut m'eclairer.


De mémoire, Humble m'a "forcé" à linker. D'ailleurs je viens de vérifier et ma page "purchases" indique Redeemed by Oldnoobie. Donc l'activation s'est bien faite en direct.

----------


## DARKDDR

> Intéressant mais quand je vois la tonne de DLC - au moins les personnages - à rajouter, ça limite un peu.


Non même à ce prix il ne vaut pas le coup, faut mieux retourner sur le 2 ou le 3.

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> De mémoire, Humble m'a "forcé" à linker. D'ailleurs je viens de vérifier et ma page "purchases" indique Redeemed by Oldnoobie. Donc l'activation s'est bien faite en direct.


Merci  :;):

----------


## Kaede

> Fruitbat factory bundle 
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...factory-bundle


Pas mal. En l'absence de tout commentaire, je craignais le pire, mais il y a un des trucs potables voire bons là-dedans  ::):

----------


## Baalim

*Dragonball fighter* Z à 13 €
https://uk.gamersgate.com/DD-DRAGON-...n-bal-fighterz

----------


## Jughurta

Un jeu qui divise beaucoup, (personnellement je ne sais toujours pas si c'est une daube ou un bon jeu) : *Seven The Long Days Gone*, tout comme son prix qui passe à 4.60€ chez PlayAsia soit presque 2 fois moins cher que le prix le plus bas constaté jusqu'à présent

----------


## Baalim

> Un jeu qui divise beaucoup, (personnellement je ne sais toujours pas si c'est une daube ou un bon jeu) : *Seven The Long Days Gone*, tout comme son prix qui passe à 4.60€ chez PlayAsia soit presque 2 fois moins cher que le prix le plus bas constaté jusqu'à présent


Tu me rappelles que je voulais l'essayer, celui-là  ::): 

Play asia est plutôt en forme ces temps-ci.
Pour ceux qui veulent acheter ou offrir *Metro exodus*, le jeu est de retour en stock à 46.65 $
https://www.play-asia.com/metro-exodus/13/70ciav

----------


## bbd

L'excellent *Epistory* est à 3,50$ sur chrono.gg soit son plus bas prix de toute l'Histoire semble-t-il. A savoir que les devs doivent sortir Nanotale : Typing chronicles leur nouveau jeu cette année et que ca reprend le même principe (il y a un topic dessus).

----------


## Epikoienkore

*Epistory* !  ::love:: 
Jetez-vous dessus ! 
Maintenant.

----------


## banditbandit

Je vais pas te suivre là-dessus déjà que t'as pas d'humour...

----------


## Baalim

10€ crédités sur le compte fidélité fnac pour l'achat d'une carte Xbox, switch ou ps4. Évidemment, rien pour pc...

Utilisez le code VIRTUEL

----------


## Maalak

> *Epistory* ! 
> Jetez-vous dessus ! 
> Maintenant.


C'est ton autobiographie ?

----------


## Epikoienkore

> Je vais pas te suivre là-dessus déjà que t'as pas d'humour...


Ne t'inquiète pas, tant que tu n'es pas mort tu ne crains rien !




> C'est ton autobiographie ?


Absolument. J'ai été élevé par une meute de claviers, peu de gens le savent, mais la fin du jeu transmet cette parole.

----------


## Herr Peter

> C'est ton autobiographie ?


Haha, je viens enfin de comprendre ton petit calembour  ::XD::

----------


## Ruvon

Ash of Gods: Redemption à 9,19€ sur GoG : https://www.gog.com/game/ash_of_gods
Steampunk Tower 2 à 4,39€ sur Steam : https://store.steampowered.com/app/6...mpunk_Tower_2/
This Is the Police à 2,99€ sur GoG : https://www.gog.com/game/this_is_the_police
Mount Your Friends à 1,25€ sur Steam : https://store.steampowered.com/app/2..._Your_Friends/
Eador Imperium à 3,59€ sur GoG : https://www.gog.com/game/eador_imperium
Silent Storm Gold Edition à 1,79€ sur GoG : https://www.gog.com/game/silent_storm_gold

----------


## Galgu

> *Epistory* ! 
> Jetez-vous dessus ! 
> Maintenant.


Je me permet un avis différent : Epistory ça part d'une bonne idée, au début c'est très agréable mais ça ne se renouvelle quasiment pas, j'ai dû me forcer pour finir le jeu alors que sa durée de vie n'est pas si longue. Je comprends pourquoi, les Dev ont clairement pas eu un budget AAA mais bon.

----------


## JulLeBarge

Je suis en cours sur ce jeu depuis un moment, mais c'est clair qu'il faut y jouer par petites doses car c'est assez répétitif. Et l'histoire est pas franchement intéressante.
Le jeu est très facile en dehors des phases de combat "en arène", là il faut mieux pas s’emmêler les doigts...

Je pense me forcer à le finir car je dois pas être loin de la fin mais je suis du même avis que Galgu. Un jeu sympa au début, mais sans plus pour la suite.

----------


## Kulfy

> Le jeu est très facile en dehors des phases de combat "en arène", là il faut mieux pas s’emmêler les doigts...



Vous êtes quand même pas bien dégourdis de vos dix doigts  ::ninja::

----------


## sebarnolds

::): 

Faut y jouer en petites sessions, c'est tout.

----------


## Baalim

Pour les amateurs de Dinosaures ET de VR, Robinson's journey est à 5 €
https://www.indiegala.com/store/product/579820



Je ne vous cache pas que, si la réalisation est propre, cette image est quand même méchamment bulshittée (amis des barbarismes hasardeux, bonjour).


Sortie aujourd'hui de One finger death punch 2 !

https://store.steampowered.com/app/9...Death_Punch_2/



*Énorme bon plan* (que vous ne trouverez bien entendu jamais en magasin) Yakuza 6 à 10 € chez micromania !

https://www.micromania.fr/yakuza-6-t...um=affiliation

----------


## odji

fanatical,  5 jeux pour 2,85e  (dad quest et hypersentinel me font de l'oeil..) https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...e-games-bundle

----------


## Epikoienkore

> Je me permet un avis différent : Epistory ça part d'une bonne idée, au début c'est très agréable mais ça ne se renouvelle quasiment pas, j'ai dû me forcer pour finir le jeu alors que sa durée de vie n'est pas si longue. Je comprends pourquoi, les Dev ont clairement pas eu un budget AAA mais bon.





> Je suis en cours sur ce jeu depuis un moment, mais c'est clair qu'il faut y jouer par petites doses car c'est assez répétitif. Et l'histoire est pas franchement intéressante.
> Le jeu est très facile en dehors des phases de combat "en arène", là il faut mieux pas s’emmêler les doigts...
> 
> Je pense me forcer à le finir car je dois pas être loin de la fin mais je suis du même avis que Galgu. Un jeu sympa au début, mais sans plus pour la suite.


En fait j'ai vraiment été séduit par le DA, et il est un truc que j'aurais peut-être dû préciser : je suis dactylo de formation (entre autre)...  ::P:  
Je me suis fait le jeu en trois grosses sessions, et je m'y suis éclaté, trouvant justement le jeu équilibré.

Bref, c'est un peu comme d'hab' aussi hein, les coups et les douleurs, tout ça.

----------


## Ruvon

Pour me changer les idées, petite sélection sur les promos du jour sur Steam.

Star Traders: Frontiers à 10,49€ : https://store.steampowered.com/app/3...ers_Frontiers/

Guns, Gore and Cannoli 2 à 6,49€ : https://store.steampowered.com/app/5...and_Cannoli_2/

Murderous Pursuits à 4,99€ : https://store.steampowered.com/app/6...rous_Pursuits/

Hazardous Space à 4,49€ : https://store.steampowered.com/app/7...zardous_Space/

Caligo à 0,59€ : https://store.steampowered.com/app/629840/Caligo/

Phoning Home à 2,99€ : https://store.steampowered.com/app/431650/Phoning_Home/

Grey Hack à 8,49€ : https://store.steampowered.com/app/605230/Grey_Hack/

Re-Legion à 13,49€ : https://store.steampowered.com/app/782140/ReLegion/

The Hong Kong Massacre à 12,59€ : https://store.steampowered.com/app/7...Kong_Massacre/

Rezrog à 1,99€ : https://store.steampowered.com/app/548370/Rezrog/

Depth of Extinction à 8,90€ : https://store.steampowered.com/app/6...of_Extinction/

The Spatials: Galactology à 8,44€ : https://store.steampowered.com/app/4...s_Galactology/

Fated Kingdom à 4,91€ : https://store.steampowered.com/app/8...Fated_Kingdom/

SKIPCHASER à 1,99€ : https://store.steampowered.com/app/508410/SKIPCHASER/

----------


## Morbo

> *Énorme bon plan* (que vous ne trouverez bien entendu jamais en magasin) Yakuza 6 à 10 € chez micromania !
> 
> https://www.micromania.fr/yakuza-6-t...um=affiliation


"Prix internet" " indisponible en ligne"  :Boom:

----------


## Oldnoobie

Me parlez plus de micromania, leur dernier magasin sur Metz à avoir de magnifiques figurines Marvel refuse de les rapatrier sur un autre magasin en France, refuse des envoyer, et le site web oblige à passer sur place... j'ai jamais su me payer cette Storm à crête qu'il soldaient pour liquider la collection... et ZING ne vend nulle part ailleurs sur le net ses figurines... Un crève-coeur.

----------


## FB74

> Me parlez plus de micromania, leur dernier magasin sur Metz à avoir de magnifiques figurines Marvel refuse de les rapatrier sur un autre magasin en France, refuse des envoyer, et le site web oblige à passer sur place... j'ai jamais su me payer cette Storm à crête qu'il soldaient pour liquider la collection... et ZING ne vend nulle part ailleurs sur le net ses figurines... Un crève-coeur.


On sent le traumatisme de l'enfance...  :Emo: 











_"At last, we will have revenge..."_

----------


## rogercoincoin

ah   Escromania ...  ::|: 

Et leur politique du "vous voulez une extension de garantie de 3 ans plus avec .... ??"
Vivement le streaming complet.. et la fin des boutiques spécialisées comme Micrognagna.
De toute façon le démat a gagné sur PC...

----------


## madgic

> Vivement le streaming complet.. et la fin des boutiques spécialisées comme Micrognagna.
> De toute façon le démat a gagné sur PC...


 :Boom: 

streaming != démat

----------


## Oldnoobie

> On sent le traumatisme de l'enfance...


Non, c'était en Mars.  ::cry::  ::cry::  ::cry::

----------


## Wolverine

> Non, c'était en Mars.


Elle est toujours en stock apparemment  ::siffle::

----------


## Oldnoobie

C'est pas le modèle à 150 euroballes qui m'intéresse, c'est celle qui était dans les 70€ soldée 45 environ. SEMIC Distribution la vend, mais 80€...

----------


## Wolverine

Easter sales chez 2GAME avec quelques trucs sympas : 

Vu le taux de conversion 1$ = 1€, c'est plus intéressant si on peut payer en dollars

Soul Calibur 6 : 20.40$ 
Soul Calibur 6 Deluxe Edition : 53.99$ 
Project Car 2 Deluxe Edition 27$
Dragon Ball FighterZ Ultimate Edition 43.99$
le Season Pass 2 (y a pas le 1) à 12.50$

----------


## Nanaki

> Easter sales chez 2GAME avec quelques trucs sympas : 
> 
> Vu le taux de conversion 1$ = 1€, c'est plus intéressant si on peut payer en dollars
> 
> Soul Calibur 6 : 20.40$ 
> Soul Calibur 6 Deluxe Edition : 53.99$ 
> Project Car 2 Deluxe Edition 27$
> Dragon Ball FighterZ Ultimate Edition 43.99$
> le Season Pass 2 (y a pas le 1) à 12.50$


Et 10% de réduc dans le panier avec le code GAMEGATOR ou le code HAPPY2GAME

----------


## Eradan

> Me parlez plus de micromania, leur dernier magasin sur Metz à avoir de magnifiques figurines Marvel refuse de les rapatrier sur un autre magasin en France, refuse des envoyer, et le site web oblige à passer sur place... j'ai jamais su me payer cette Storm à crête qu'il soldaient pour liquider la collection... et ZING ne vend nulle part ailleurs sur le net ses figurines... Un crève-coeur.


Il y a des canards sur Metz, tu sais.

----------


## acdctabs

Ouais je me disais la même chose, je pense que tu peux trouver un canard pour faire l'achat et te l'envoyer.

----------


## Baalim

J'ai raté la préco du dernier darksynth bundle :
https://groupees.com/darksynth2

----------


## FB74

Humble Square Enix Collective Bundle:
https://www.humblebundle.com/games/s...lective-bundle

----------


## sebarnolds

> Humble Square Enix Collective Bundle:
> https://www.humblebundle.com/games/s...lective-bundle


Tiens, ça faisait longtemps un bon bundle. Chopé le BTA.

*1$ :*
Goetia
OCTAHEDRON
Deadbeat Heroes

*BTA (7.20$ actuellement) :*
The Turing Test
Forgotton Anne Collector's Edition
Black The Fall

*12$ :*
Tokyo Dark
Children of Zodiarcs

----------


## Galgu

> Tiens, ça faisait longtemps un bon bundle. Chopé le BTA.
> 
> *1$ :*
> Goetia
> OCTAHEDRON
> Deadbeat Heroes
> 
> *BTA (7.20$ actuellement) :*
> The Turing Test
> ...


Merci j'ai craqué pour le BTA aussi, pour Turing & Forgotton Anne.

----------


## sebarnolds

Pour le coup, j'ai un peu fait mon Baalim vu que parmi ceux qui m'intéressaient le plus, j'avais déjà Goetia, The Turing Test et Black the Fall  ::(:  Mais je vais pas me plaindre du prix pour Forgotton Anne  ::):

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Fuck, le programme Rogarena Rewards de Asus ne propose plus de mois gratos Origin, j'ai pas pris le temps de finir SW Basdufront 2 et de faire Battlefield I  :Facepalm:

----------


## Mastaba

> Ouais je me disais la même chose, je pense que tu peux trouver un canard pour faire l'achat et te l'envoyer.


C'est comme pour les clés steam, une photo suffit?  ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

Running with Rifles à 3,74€ : https://store.steampowered.com/app/2...G_WITH_RIFLES/

Oxygen Not Included à 17,24€ : https://store.steampowered.com/app/4..._Not_Included/

City of Brass à 6,71€ : https://store.steampowered.com/app/3...City_of_Brass/

Hyss à 8,11€ : https://store.steampowered.com/app/982540/Hyss/

Petites promos sur ces jeux qui viennent de sortir :

One Finger Death Punch 2 à 4,94€ : https://store.steampowered.com/app/9...Death_Punch_2/

INTERPOINT à 10,61€ : https://store.steampowered.com/app/1002020/INTERPOINT/

Heaven's Vault à 18,69€ : https://store.steampowered.com/app/7...Heavens_Vault/

----------


## Baalim

C'est bien, il y en a qui travaillent  :Indeed:

----------


## Magnarrok

> Tiens, ça faisait longtemps un bon bundle. Chopé le BTA.
> 
> *1$ :*
> Goetia
> OCTAHEDRON
> Deadbeat Heroes
> 
> *BTA (7.20$ actuellement) :*
> The Turing Test
> ...


J'ai pris jusqu'au 2eme palier.

Du coup les 3 premiers ne m'intéresse pas si y'en a qui n'en veulent ?

----------


## Baalim

> J'ai pris jusqu'au 2eme palier.
> 
> Du coup les 3 premiers ne m'intéresse pas si y'en a qui n'en veulent ?


Je voulais justement prendre.le premier palier pour octahedron  ::lol::

----------


## pesos

Perso il n'y a que Forgotton Anne qui m'intéresse, si jamais  ::trollface::

----------


## Magnarrok

> Perso il n'y a que Forgotton Anne qui m'intéresse, si jamais


Trop tard déjà enregistré  ::trollface:: 

Baalim je te MP (si ta boite est vide  ::lol:: )

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Voilà c envoyé !

Donc il me reste *Goetia* et *Deadbeat Heroes*.

----------


## banditbandit

> Running with Rifles à 3,74€ : https://store.steampowered.com/app/2...G_WITH_RIFLES/
> 
> Oxygen Not Included à 17,24€ : https://store.steampowered.com/app/4..._Not_Included/
> 
> City of Brass à 6,71€ : https://store.steampowered.com/app/3...City_of_Brass/
> 
> Hyss à 8,11€ : https://store.steampowered.com/app/982540/Hyss/
> 
> Petites promos sur ces jeux qui viennent de sortir :
> ...


On peut ajouter entre autre:

Beholder à 1.50 € : https://store.steampowered.com/app/475550/Beholder/

Tacoma à 5.09 € voir 4.58 si vous possédez Gone Home : https://store.steampowered.com/app/343860/Tacoma/ (ouais c'est pas ouf  ::ninja:: )

----------


## Ruvon

> On peut ajouter entre autre:
> 
> Beholder à 1.50 € : https://store.steampowered.com/app/475550/Beholder/
> 
> Tacoma à 5.09 € voir 4.58 si vous possédez Gone Home : https://store.steampowered.com/app/343860/Tacoma/ (ouais c'est pas ouf )


Yes. J'avoue que je me limite aux jeux qui sont à leur plus bas prix, Beholder et Tacoma sont déjà passés moins cher  :;):  Mais ça peut être intéressant, tu fais bien d'en parler.

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Ouais je me disais la même chose, je pense que tu peux trouver un canard pour faire l'achat et te l'envoyer.


C'est pas faux, je me suis tâté mais déjà c'est pas Metz c'est un bled paumé alentours (Farebersviller je crois), pis ma cousine passait pas loin, j'avais misé sur elle avant qu'elle n'essuie un contre-temps.
J'étais sur le cul de constater que c'était impossible d'acheter en ligne et se faire livrer, de demander au magasin d'envoyer, et même sur le site ils te disent juste le nombre de magasins qui l'ont encore, pour trouver le bon tu dois taper un numéro de département au pif.

----------


## Magnarrok

J'aimerais revenir sur les -20% uplay. 

Je viens de me prendre AC Unity avec l'actualité... Du coup je voulais utiliser mon code que j'ai fait il y a quelque mois pour pas perdre mes coins uplay mais ça n'a pas fonctionné, j'ai dû en recrée un autre... Donc faite attention à bien utiliser vos codes et pas les laisser trainer... Ou alors je l'ai déjà utilisé mais j'en doute  ::lol::  (m'enfin c'est pas impossible...)

Sinon AC Unity je l'ai chopé à 7€20 sur uplay.

----------


## Getz

> Yes. J'avoue que je me limite aux jeux qui sont à leur plus bas prix, Beholder et Tacoma sont déjà passés moins cher  Mais ça peut être intéressant, tu fais bien d'en parler.


Tacoma est dans le humbe trove surtout  ::):

----------


## pesos

> J'aimerais revenir sur les -20% uplay. 
> 
> Je viens de me prendre AC Unity avec l'actualité... Du coup je voulais utiliser mon code que j'ai fait il y a quelque mois pour pas perdre mes coins uplay mais ça n'a pas fonctionné, j'ai dû en recrée un autre... Donc faite attention à bien utiliser vos codes et pas les laisser trainer... Ou alors je l'ai déjà utilisé mais j'en doute  (m'enfin c'est pas impossible...)
> 
> Sinon AC Unity je l'ai chopé à 7€20 sur uplay.


Normalement il n'y a pas de péremption pour les codes -20%. A moins qu'ils aient changé leur politique.

----------


## Ruvon

> Tacoma est dans le humbe trove surtout


On est pas tous abonnés au Monthly  :;):

----------


## Hilikkus

A noter que Tacoma a été offert sur Humble bundle en version DRM-free fin mars.

----------


## Olima

> Trop tard déjà enregistré 
> 
> 
> Voilà c envoyé !
> 
> Donc il me reste *Goetia* et *Deadbeat Heroes*.


Je te piquerais bien ton Goetia si dispo  :;):  Merci !

----------


## Oldnoobie

La partie de malade de mon cerveau vient de concevoir un Platonic Bundle qui proposerait Ni No Kuni et Deadbeat Heroes... et j'ai même pas honte.

----------


## Magnarrok

> Je te piquerais bien ton Goetia si dispo  Merci !


Bon les gens il me reste un *Deadbeat Heroes* !

Aller go !

----------


## pikkpi

Surement une erreur mais indiegala vient de sortir un bundle avec *One Finger Death Punch 2* sorti il y a 2 jours, sympa pour ceux qui ont sountenu les devs....

----------


## znokiss

> Surement une erreur mais indiegala vient de sortir un bundle avec *One Finger Death Punch 2* sorti il y a 2 jours, sympa pour ceux qui ont sountenu les devs....


Yaaaaaa !
Merci !
Ma souris va prendre tellement cher  :Bave: 

edit : aha, le jeu "ШП - ShP" a l'air bien barré aussi, me semble qu'il avait été testé dans CPC.

----------


## banditbandit

> Yes. J'avoue que je me limite aux jeux qui sont à leur plus bas prix, Beholder et Tacoma sont déjà passés moins cher  Mais ça peut être intéressant, tu fais bien d'en parler.





> A noter que Tacoma a été offert sur Humble bundle en version DRM-free fin mars.


Oui ils sont déjà passés en bundle j'ai pas précisé autrement que par un c'est pas ouf enfin ça peut intéresser les retardataires ou ceux qui comme moi ne l'ont pas pris à ce moment là.

----------


## Ruvon

> Oui ils sont déjà passés en bundle j'ai pas précisé autrement que par un c'est pas ouf enfin ça peut intéresser les retardataires ou ceux qui comme moi ne l'ont pas pris à ce moment là.


Ce que je disais c'est qu'en plus du fait qu'il ait été gratuit (sans clé Steam), Tacoma a déjà été moins cher sur Steam, sur GoG... rien à voir avec le fait qu'il soit passé en bundle  :;):

----------


## banditbandit

J'ignorais, désolé.

----------


## Ruvon

Pas de souci, comme dit plus haut, ça peut intéresser des gens parce que c'est pas non plus une arnaque  :;):  J'expliquais pourquoi je ne l'ai pas mentionné dans ma liste  :;):

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Surement une erreur mais indiegala vient de sortir un bundle avec *One Finger Death Punch 2* sorti il y a 2 jours, sympa pour ceux qui ont sountenu les devs....


 :WTF:  :WTF:  :WTF: 

Sérieux, si le jeu vous intéresse, claquez cinq balles sur Steam, là c'est juste du manque de respect.

----------


## schouffy

FTL Advanced à 2.19€ sur GOG
https://www.gog.com/game/faster_than_light

----------


## Maalak

> Surement une erreur mais indiegala vient de sortir un bundle avec *One Finger Death Punch 2* sorti il y a 2 jours, sympa pour ceux qui ont sountenu les devs....


La vidéo du jeu ne fait pas trop rêver en tout cas.  ::unsure::

----------


## The Number 9

> La vidéo du jeu ne fait pas trop rêver en tout cas.


C'est différent du 1er ? Je n'ai pas regardé.

Le 1er était quand même très fun, bon je ne l'ai pas encore terminé (c'est un petit truc que j'aime bien lancer de temps en temps).

----------


## Gorillaz

> Tacoma est dans le humbe trove surtout





> On est pas tous abonnés au Monthly


Ah ! D'ailleurs si ça en intéresse certains, vous pouvez passer commande sur le *Gorillaz Magical Store* pour un prix ridicule

Spoiler Alert! 


ment élevé

  ::ninja::   ::lol::

----------


## Franky Mikey

> C'est différent du 1er ? Je n'ai pas regardé.
> 
> Le 1er était quand même très fun, bon je ne l'ai pas encore terminé (c'est un petit truc que j'aime bien lancer de temps en temps).


C'est comme le premier en plus dynamique, plus affiné dans les mécaniques, plus varié, toujours aussi généreux et défoulant. C'est effectivement à jouer plutôt par petites sessions, pour le fun, sans prise de tête.  ::):

----------


## Left

> J'aimerais revenir sur les -20% uplay. 
> 
> Je viens de me prendre AC Unity avec l'actualité... Du coup je voulais utiliser mon code que j'ai fait il y a quelque mois pour pas perdre mes coins uplay mais ça n'a pas fonctionné, j'ai dû en recrée un autre... Donc faite attention à bien utiliser vos codes et pas les laisser trainer... Ou alors je l'ai déjà utilisé mais j'en doute  (m'enfin c'est pas impossible...)
> 
> Sinon AC Unity je l'ai chopé à 7€20 sur uplay.


C'est ballot il vient de passer gratuit...  ::siffle:: 
https://www.dealabs.com/bons-plans/a...ialise-1570785

----------


## sticky-fingers

> J'aimerais revenir sur les -20% uplay. 
> 
> Je viens de me prendre AC Unity avec l'actualité... Du coup je voulais utiliser mon code que j'ai fait il y a quelque mois pour pas perdre mes coins uplay mais ça n'a pas fonctionné, j'ai dû en recrée un autre... Donc faite attention à bien utiliser vos codes et pas les laisser trainer... Ou alors je l'ai déjà utilisé mais j'en doute  (m'enfin c'est pas impossible...)
> 
> Sinon AC Unity je l'ai chopé à 7€20 sur uplay.


Bien joué ... il est gratuit sur uplay pour une semaine https://store.ubi.com/fr/assassin-s-...0458b45d6.html

edit : grilled by Left  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Baalim

> Bon les gens il me reste un *Deadbeat Heroes* !
> 
> Aller go !


Heuuu, j'ose ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Magnarrok

> C'est ballot il vient de passer gratuit... 
> https://www.dealabs.com/bons-plans/a...ialise-1570785



C'est ballot mais je suis pas chez moi de la semaine pro et sans ordi !  ::lol::

----------


## sebarnolds

> C'est ballot il vient de passer gratuit... 
> https://www.dealabs.com/bons-plans/a...ialise-1570785


Merci pour le bon plan !

----------


## Magnarrok

> Heuuu, j'ose ?


Bah si tu veux ! De toute façon c'est vraiment pas mon truc  ::):

----------


## Baalim

> C'est ballot il vient de passer gratuit... 
> https://www.dealabs.com/bons-plans/a...ialise-1570785


Je me faisais justement la réflexion avant hier que Notre Dame y était reconstituée avec un luxe de détail assez impressionnant.


Lego le seigneur des anneaux gratuits... si vous arrivez à l'attraper
https://www.dlh.net/en/steam-keys.html

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Bah si tu veux ! De toute façon c'est vraiment pas mon truc


Alors, je veux bien  ::): 

Tu as une liste de jeux que tu recherches, histoire que je regarde dans mon coffre à jeux bizarres ?

----------


## madgic

Par contre il y a un problème puisqu'à l'époque où Unity se passe, il n'y avait pas encore la flèche qui a été mise pus tard, si je ne me trompe pas.

----------


## Maalak

Si, mais elle a été détruite plusieurs fois déjà, celle de Viollet-le-Duc n'était que la dernière de la série.

----------


## Telimen

Sachant que la flèche de Notre Dame était plus proche de celle de la cathédrale d'Orléans que de la flèche originale médiévale. Viollet le Duc, c'est un grand débat de la théorie de la restauration.

----------


## JulLeBarge

Merci pour le bon plan sur Unity, j'ai failli l'acheté aussi, j'ai bien fait de patienter. A force je vais finir par avoir tous les AC gratos...

----------


## FB74

*Soul Calibur VI* à 18.99 euros sur Fanatical:
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/soulcalibur-vi

----------


## Baalim

Juste en passant, j'ai un kingpin à refourguer (si si, le vieux fps sous quake engine)

----------


## Franky Mikey

C'était un truc super vulgaire, non ?

----------


## schouffy

Super nul aussi.

----------


## znokiss

> La vidéo du jeu ne fait pas trop rêver en tout cas.


C'est clairement un jeu où on s'en contrebalance du graphisme. 
Faut le voir comme un Super Hexagon où tu va être concentré à mort et entrer dans le fameux "flow" où ton esprit et tes doigts sur la souris ne font qu'un.
Une tuerie.

----------


## Baalim

> Super nul aussi.


T'es dur, là. Dans mes souvenirs, c'était plutôt pas mal à sa sortie. Oui, ça fait un grod bémol.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> C'était un truc super vulgaire, non ?


L'imagerie l'imposait. Imagine un rappeur poli.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Je disais pas ça pour critiquer, juste voir si je resituais bien.  ::):

----------


## rogercoincoin

Juste pour rire... 30 secondes en anglais de kingpin ..



What do you want Mo*** fuck**   ::siffle:: 
Que du bon goût  .... vous noterez avec joie, que le gars tue à coup de fusil à pompe la copine de l'autre gars....  ::trollface::

----------


## Flad

> C'était un truc super vulgaire, non ?





> Super nul aussi.


Baalim in a nutshell  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> Baalim in a nutshell


19/20 sur JV.com

http://www.jeuxvideo.com/articles/00...00020_test.htm

Tu peux pas test  :Cigare:

----------


## schouffy

> 19/20 sur JV.com
> 
> http://www.jeuxvideo.com/articles/00...00020_test.htm
> 
> Tu peux pas test


Haha cette pépite.
Fin du test : 



> Pour les bugs d'IA, je répondrai tout simplement par cette question : Quel quakelike a une IA parfaite ? Même Half-Life ne l'est pas. Quant à la vulgarité et le gore, oui ils sont omniprésents dans ce jeu mais ils servent très bien à l'ambiance du jeu donc... Et puis ça reste un jeu vidéo !!

----------


## Tenebris

> La partie de malade de mon cerveau vient de concevoir un Platonic Bundle qui proposerait Ni No Kuni et Deadbeat Heroes... et j'ai même pas honte.





> Juste en passant, j'ai un kingpin à refourguer (si si, le vieux fps sous quake engine)


Un qui n'irait pas dans le Platonic bundle  ::P:

----------


## Supergounou

> Sérieux, si le jeu vous intéresse, claquez cinq balles sur Steam, là c'est juste du manque de respect.


Complètement d'accord avec ça, le 1 était un pur défouloir je vais de ce pas sortir la CB.

----------


## Baalim

> Complètement d'accord avec ça, le 1 était un pur défouloir je vais de ce pas sortir la CB.


Je suis trop une crevure  :Emo: 

Et le développeur confirme qu'il y a eu un plantage.

https://steamcommunity.com/app/98030...9548052417107/

----------


## Ruvon

> Surement une erreur mais indiegala vient de sortir un bundle avec *One Finger Death Punch 2* sorti il y a 2 jours, *sympa pour ceux qui ont sountenu les devs*....





> Sérieux, si le jeu vous intéresse, claquez cinq balles sur Steam, là *c'est juste du manque de respect*.


Du manque de respect de l'éditeur pour les joueurs qui l'ont payé "plein pot". Pourquoi aller payer plus cher pour les "récompenser" ?




> Je suis trop une crevure 
> 
> Et le développeur confirme qu'il y a eu un plantage.
> 
> https://steamcommunity.com/app/98030...9548052417107/


Arf. Si c'était pas volontaire, c'est bien dommage.

Interplanetary à 3 balles sur https://www.chrono.gg

Le retour des lootboxes sur Fanatical, déguisées en oeufs de Pâques mais sans doute farcies avec les mêmes clés que leurs précédentes arnaques : https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/mystery-egg-bundle

Des promos de l'espace sur GoG avec Star Control, XCOM, Kerbal, Into the Breach, Wing Commander, Homeworld, BSG, Warhammer 40K... : https://www.gog.com/promo/20190417_midweek_sale

----------


## sebarnolds

> Juste en passant, j'ai un kingpin à refourguer (si si, le vieux fps sous quake engine)


Pourquoi pas ? Je le veux bien s'il est toujours dispo. Je promets pas de le finir, mais j'y jouerai au moins quelques heures.

----------


## Catel

> C'est ballot mais je suis pas chez moi de la semaine pro et sans ordi !


https://support.ubi.com/fr-ca/News/0...rchase-Refunds  :;):

----------


## Marmottas

Et hop encore un bundle mystère sur Fanatical : https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/mystery-egg-bundle

Et comme vous aimez bien les pigeons/cobayes/cloches ici bas, j'ai acheté 3 clés et obtenu : Next Up Hero, Airport Madness Time Machine et Dex

Il n'y a que le dernier que je connaissais mais juste de nom... Aucune idée de la réelle valeur de ces jeux (si 2 € 95) mais aucun n'était dans ma bibliothèque en tout cas...

----------


## Ruvon

> Et hop encore un bundle mystère sur Fanatical : https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/mystery-egg-bundle
> 
> Et comme vous aimez bien les pigeons/cobayes/cloches ici bas, j'ai acheté 3 clés et obtenu : Next Up Hero, Airport Madness Time Machine et Dex
> 
> Il n'y a que le dernier que je connaissais mais juste de nom... Aucune idée de la réelle valeur de ces jeux (si 2 € 95) mais aucun n'était dans ma bibliothèque en tout cas...





> Le retour des lootboxes sur Fanatical, déguisées en oeufs de Pâques mais sans doute farcies avec les mêmes clés que leurs précédentes arnaques : https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/mystery-egg-bundle


 ::siffle:: 

Mon avis sur ton jeu de hasard : de la merde, encore plus de la merde, et un jeu très correct. Mais ça fait cher pour un jeu passé en bundle plein de fois  ::ninja::

----------


## Magnarrok

> https://support.ubi.com/fr-ca/News/0...rchase-Refunds


Ouais j'ai vu ça merci  :;):

----------


## barbarian_bros

> Super nul aussi.


T'es dur, la musique est géniale.... si on aime Cypress Hill.

----------


## Mastaba

> Sérieux, si le jeu vous intéresse, claquez cinq balles sur Steam, là c'est juste du manque de respect.


Monsieur, c'est pas le topic du respect ici.  ::siffle::

----------


## Baalim

D'ailleurs, je ne vous respecte tellement pas que je vous balance ça en travers de la face :

The Secret Order 2: Masked Intent
The Secret Order 3: Ancient Times
The Darkness II
Unmechanical
Nova-111
Frozen Synapse
Not the Robots
Secrets of Raetikon
Q.U.B.E: Director's Cut
VVVVVV
Guns of Icarus Online
Volgarr the Viking
Homefront
Teslagrad
Psychonauts
SimplePlanes
Saints Row 2
Back to Bed
Flat Kingdom Paper's Cut Edition
Layers of Fear
TICK'S TALES 
Waifu alien tentacles extreme invasion from hentai planet
Tross
Full Throttle Remastered
Always Sometimes Monsters
ARMED SEVEN
HackyZack
Race The Sun

----------


## FB74

Que du déjà vu, non ?  :tired:

----------


## Ruvon

> D'ailleurs, je ne vous respecte tellement pas que je vous balance ça en travers de la face :
> 
> The Secret Order 2: Masked Intent
> The Secret Order 3: Ancient Times
> The Darkness II
> Unmechanical
> Nova-111
> Frozen Synapse
> Not the Robots
> ...


Tu ne les avait qu'en 3 exemplaires chacun, il t'en fallait un 4ème ?

----------


## Baalim

> Que du déjà vu, non ?


Tiens, cadeau :

Buy Postmen Of Horizon

----------


## Ruvon

Pour fêter la sortie de Whispers of a Machine, petite réduction (surtout si vous avez déjà Kathy Rain) : https://store.steampowered.com/bundl...es_Collection/

----------


## Baalim

> Tu ne les avait qu'en 3 exemplaires chacun, il t'en fallait un 4ème ?


On est bien d'accord qu'il s'agit de jeux que je donne,  hein ? :hein:

----------


## RomTaka

> On est bien d'accord qu'il s'agit de jeux que je donne,  hein ? :hein:


Ben non, on est pas d'accord, c'est pas le topic des dons ici, Monsieur.  :Fouras: 
Perso, je croyais que c’était une liste représentative de ce qui sort des bundles mystères de Fanatical.

----------


## Marmottas

Waifu alien tentacles extreme invasion from hentai planet ?

ça existe vraiment ça ?

----------


## Maalak

> Ben non, on est pas d'accord, c'est pas le topic des dons ici, Monsieur. 
> Perso, je croyais que c’était une liste représentative de ce qui sort des bundles mystères de Fanatical.


Ah, pareil.  ::P:

----------


## aggelon

Pareil  ::P:

----------


## Ruvon

> Waifu alien tentacles extreme invasion from hentai planet ?
> 
> ça existe vraiment ça ?


Ne pose pas de questions dont tu n'as pas envie de connaitre la réponse...

----------


## Flad

Vous pouvez arreter de quoter Baalim svp.
Ca squizz l'ignore-liste.
 ::ninja::

----------


## madgic

> Vous pouvez arreter de quoter Baalim svp.
> Ca squizz l'ignore-liste.


Pour être sûr que tout le monde a l'info.

 ::ninja:: :

----------


## FB74

> Ne pose pas de questions dont tu n'as pas envie de connaitre la réponse...


Il peut quand même demander des précisions à Baalim en MP.  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> Waifu alien tentacles extreme invasion from hentai planet ?
> 
> ça existe vraiment ça ?


Nan mais je voulais proposer du neuf de qualitance à FB74  ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Vous pouvez arreter de quoter Baalim svp.
> Ca squizz l'ignore-liste.


Je me disais bien que c'était étrange de ne pas me faire modobell avec le torrent d'insultes que je balance à ton propos sur ce forum  ::trollface:: 


Supraland à 12€
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/supr...am-key--3861-1


Pas de tentacules mais Gal Gun: Double Peace est à 8$
https://www.lbostore.com/Games/2657/...--Double-Peace

Le très joli gorogoa à 2.7€ sur Android
http://www.app-sales.net/sales/10166

----------


## Hyeud

> Q.U.B.E: Director's Cut


Ca m'intéresse si tu donnes ça, merci  ::):

----------


## Baalim

> Ca m'intéresse si tu donnes ça, merci


Monsieur est servi

----------


## Hyeud

Merci beaucoup  :Mellow2:

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Waifu alien tentacles extreme invasion from hentai planet ?
> 
> ça existe vraiment ça ?


En tout cas c'est pas sur Steam.
...
Non j'ai pas vérifié...
...
Merde.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Flat Kingdom Paper's Cut Edition


Si jamais ça ne te défroisse pas le Canson, ça m'intéresse. Je ne vais même pas essayer de te faire croire que wahou trop cool justement ça fait 4 ans que je voulais y jouer, en revanche l'esthétique n'est pas si loin du Sackboy de la PS3 et comme Madame est en congés cette semaine, ça devrait lui plaire.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Layers of Fear


Un walksim un poil gothique, ce serait plus dans mes cordes. Oui c'est pas bien de réclamer plusieurs jeux mais comme les autres disent que tu files de la merde, je fais mes courses.

----------


## sebarnolds

> Un walksim un poil gothique, ce serait plus dans mes cordes. Oui c'est pas bien de réclamer plusieurs jeux mais comme les autres disent que tu files de la merde, je fais mes courses.


Tu aurais tort de te priver. Il y a du très bon dans la liste de Baalim.

----------


## Magnarrok

Transistor gratuit sur l'EGS !

----------


## Calys

> Transistor gratuit sur l'EGS !


Et World of Goo annoncé pour le 2 mai, serait-ce le début de la déchéance pour l'EGS ?  ::siffle::

----------


## barbarian_bros

> Et World of Goo annoncé pour le 2 mai, serait-ce le début de la déchéance pour l'EGS ?


Bah c'est très bien World of Goo... et Epic ne cible pas forcément ceux qui l'ont déjà eu 12 fois en bundle.

----------


## Magnarrok

> Et World of Goo annoncé pour le 2 mai, serait-ce le début de la déchéance pour l'EGS ?


Ouais. J'vois pas le rapport mais ok.

----------


## Calys

Jusqu’à maintenant les jeux gratuits sur l'EGS c'était quand même du plutôt récent et pas trop passé en bundle, là on tombe quand même sur un jeu qui a plus de 10 ans et déjà passé 8 fois en bundle, après ça reste cool pour ceux qui ne l'ont pas encore, mais ça reste très très en dessous des jeux offerts précédemment.

----------


## Eradan

La qualité d'un jeu ne se mesure ni à son âge, ni au nombre de fois où il a été vendu à vil prix.

----------


## Wulfstan

Ne faisons pas semblant de ne pas le comprendre, ce que veut dire Calys, c'est que ça ne va pas susciter le même intérêt pour les joueurs. *World of Goo*, c'est le début de l'explosion de la scène indé, beaucoup l'ont déjà et y ont déjà joué.

Ça n’occasionnera pas le même nombre de téléchargements que *Subnautica* ou *The Witness* par exemple.

----------


## Mastaba

> La qualité d'un jeu ne se mesure ni à son âge, ni au nombre de fois où il a été vendu à vil prix.


Il ne s'agit justement pas de la qualité du jeu, l'intérêt attractif des jeux proposés par le EGS passait par leur prix de vente et leur passages en solde.
Subnautica & The Witness ont été peu bradés, ce qui donnait bien plus d'intérêt au fait de pouvoir l'obtenir gratuitement, à l'inverse d'un jeu (tout aussi bon en terme de qualité) mais qui aura été bradé très souvent.

L'intérêt des jeux offerts par le EGS, c'est qu'ils sont offerts justement. L'intérêt est dans la promotion pécuniaire. Le flouze qu'on économise, le pognon qu'on ne sort pas du portefeuille.

Hors d'un point de vue financier se faire offrir un jeu qui coûte 25€ est différent que se faire offrir un jeu qui coûte 1€, même si les deux sont d'excellents jeux.

----------


## Wolverine

:Indeed:  Mastaba, Président !!  :Drum: 




P.S.: j'approuve complètement le propos

----------


## Eradan

> Et World of Goo annoncé pour le 2 mai, serait-ce le début de la déchéance pour l'EGS ?





> Jusqu’à maintenant les jeux gratuits sur l'EGS c'était quand même du plutôt récent et pas trop passé en bundle, là on tombe quand même sur un jeu qui a plus de 10 ans et déjà passé 8 fois en bundle, après ça reste cool pour ceux qui ne l'ont pas encore, mais ça reste très très en dessous des jeux offerts précédemment.


Vous êtes gentils, mais à aucun moment n'est spécifié le fait que les jeux offerts par Epic sont considérés uniquement sur leur intérêt pécuniaire. Rangez donc vos fourches.

Accessoirement, l'offre de World of Goo est sans doute calibrée pour jauger de la part de marché réelle acquise ces derniers mois. Ce genre de choix n'est jamais innocent, surtout quand le but avoué est de briser un monopole  ::siffle::

----------


## Eskimon

Je rejoins complètement Eradan, Epic n'a jamais proclamé vouloir faire des offres gratuites "parce que les jeux qu'on offre sont cher et jamais bradé, regardez comme on est gentils". Leurs promos pourraient très bien être sous le signe du "on s'est dit que ca vous plairait" et "voici un jeu indé qui vaut le coup d'être essayé/présent dans votre ludothèque". Enfin, "A cheval donné on ne regarde point les dents"  :;):

----------


## Malakit

Assassins creed unity gratos sur uplay en "hommage" à notre dame.

----------


## Ruvon

De mon point de vue, c'est un mauvais choix pour attirer les utilisateurs de Steam. Subnautica, je me suis posé la question. Mais Super Meat Boy ou World of Goo, ça va attirer qui dans le but de "briser un monopole" ?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Mastaba

Quand on offre des jeux gratuits, l'intérêt pécuniaire est plutôt évident.
D'autant plus sur le topic des bon plans.
A l'inverse il n'est question nulle part de la qualité des jeux offerts par Epic dans les citations de Calys, seulement de leur âge et leur nombre de passage en bundle.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je rejoins complètement Eradan, Epic n'a jamais proclamé vouloir faire des offres gratuites "parce que les jeux qu'on offre sont cher et jamais bradé, regardez comme on est gentils". Leurs promos pourraient très bien être sous le signe du "on s'est dit que ca vous plairait" et "voici un jeu indé qui vaut le coup d'être essayé/présent dans votre ludothèque". Enfin, "A cheval donné on ne regarde point les dents"


Bien sûr que si, le but même si il n'est pas explicitement proclamé est clairement de gagner des parts de marché sur steam via une offre gratuite alléchante, et certainement pas de faire découvrir des jeux inconnus.

----------


## Baalim

Je rejoins ceux qui pensent que world of goo est un coup dans l'eau. Ça permet probablement à Epic de gagner un mois avant de trouver un deal plus porteur. 

Là, soyons honnêtes. les usagers de steam se foutent probablement complètement du jeu tandis que les badauds n'ont probablement pas entendu parler de l'EGS.

Reste le cas des joueurs de Fortnite mais, ce n'est pas ça qui va les faire rester plus ou moins longtemps sur l'efs

----------


## Ruvon

> Bien sûr que si, le but même si il n'est pas explicitement proclamé est clairement de gagner des parts de marché sur steam via une offre gratuite alléchante, et certainement pas de faire découvrir des jeux inconnus.


La remarque sur les jeux proposés, c'est qu'ils sont justement tellement connus que les utilisateurs Steam visés par cette volonté de gagner des parts de marché ont de grandes chances de déjà les avoir.

Tiens, je cherchais la liste des jeux qui ont été offerts sur Steam (et pas que pour les weekend d'essai, ceux où quand tu ajoutes le jeu à ta bibliothèque, tu le gardes à vie) sans succès... pourtant j'en ai bien récupérés quelques-uns comme ça...




> Enfin, "A cheval donné on ne regarde point les dents"


Tiens, IndieGala a pensé à toi : https://freebies.indiegala.com/earth-muncher/

C'est gratuit !  ::lol::

----------


## azruqh

> Tiens, IndieGala a pensé à toi : https://freebies.indiegala.com/earth-muncher/
> 
> C'est gratuit !


 :^_^:

----------


## Calys

Désolé, je ne voulais pas lancer une shitstorm un jour trop tôt  ::P: 




> De mon point de vue, c'est un mauvais choix pour attirer les utilisateurs de Steam. Subnautica, je me suis posé la question. Mais Super Meat Boy ou World of Goo, ça va attirer qui dans le but de "briser un monopole" ?


Voilà qui résume exactement mon point de vue, le but de l'EGS avec les exclusivités et le jeux gratuits est clairement d'attirer les utilisateurs de Steam, et pour le moment ça marchait plutôt bien avec des titres récents et peu soldés comme Subnautica, What remains of Edith Finch, Axiom Verge, The Witness, etc.

J'ai adoré The World of Goo, de même que Super Meat Boy, ce sont des jeux d'une très grande qualité, au moins autant que les autres jeux offerts. Je trouve juste que l'attractivité des offres diminue. Si ça continue ainsi les utilisateurs qui n'ont pas encore franchi le pas auront de moins en moins de raison de le faire et que cette boutique qui voulait concurrencer Steam risque fort de rester cantonnée au rang de boutique de seconde zone, sur laquelle on va chercher les exclus et jeux gratuits tout en continuant d'acheter le reste sur Steam.

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Désolé, je ne voulais pas lancer une shitstorm un jour trop tôt


Toi au lieu de lancer des shitstorms, j'attends ton MP  :Cell:

----------


## Calys

> Toi au lieu de lancer des shitstorms, j'attends ton MP


Oui madame. Désolé, je recommencerai plus... C'est promis...  :Red:

----------


## Eskimon

Bon, effectivement mon message est bien plus naïf que prévu. Evidemment que Epic souhaite se faire du blé, si possible en allant piquer les consommateurs chez les concurrents. Mais pour autant ça ne veut pas dire qu'ils ne doivent proposer que du jeu "récent peu bradé" pour construire une offre gratuite variée.




> Je trouve juste que l'attractivité des offres diminue. Si ça continue ainsi les utilisateurs qui n'ont pas encore franchi le pas auront de moins en moins de raison de le faire et que cette boutique qui voulait concurrencer Steam risque fort de rester cantonnée au rang de boutique de seconde zone, sur laquelle on va chercher les exclus et jeux gratuits tout en continuant d'acheter le reste sur Steam.


Les détracteurs de la première heure avait dit pareil quand SuperMeatBoy avait été proposé pas longtemps après le début du store. Pour autant les bons produits ont quand même continué ensuite, alternant avec des produits "de niche". Du coup pas de raison que World of Goo soit annonciateur de quoi que ce soit en fait. (et parler d'une baisse de qualité après certaines offres qui viennent de paraitre, c'est un peu tôt non ?)

----------


## plotz

> Transistor gratuit sur l'EGS !


La vache, rarement entendu une bande son pareille... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-zA1jRmAYfU
... mais je n'ai pas essayé les autres jeux illustrés par Darren Korb. Chapeau Monsieur !

----------


## Baalim

King Arthur's gold passe f2p
https://store.steampowered.com/app/2..._Arthurs_Gold/

Doom à 7€ chez amazon

----------


## Ruvon

Return of the Obra Dinn à 12,59€ : https://store.steampowered.com/app/6...the_Obra_Dinn/

----------


## Wulfstan

> King Arthur's gold passe f2p
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/2..._Arthurs_Gold/


Pas cool pour les gens qui venaient de l'acheter... ou de l'obtenir par échange.  ::ninja::

----------


## Oldnoobie

grr...

----------


## Ruvon

> Pas cool pour les gens qui venaient de l'acheter... ou de l'obtenir par échange.


C'est pire ou pas qu'un jeu qui se retrouve en bundle le lendemain de sa sortie ?  ::ninja::  :rienàfoutreonestvendredi:

----------


## Kulfy

> D'ailleurs, je ne vous respecte tellement pas que je vous balance ça en travers de la face :
> 
> The Secret Order 2: Masked Intent
> The Secret Order 3: Ancient Times
> The Darkness II
> Unmechanical
> Nova-111
> Frozen Synapse
> Not the Robots
> ...


Je ne connaissais pas, mais *Unmechanical* a l'air pas trop mal, s'il te reste une clef. Merci !
Déçu pour les tentacules de l'extrême quand même.

----------


## Baalim

Si je ne pas de mauvaise surprise comme avec OldNoobie, je t'envoie ça tout à l'heure.



Smith & Winston, jeu de tir/exploration en voxel dont j'avais parlé ici même il y a des lustres, sortira d'EA le 30 mai prochain.

J'ai eu la bonne surprise de trouver une clé steam dans mon inventaire itch.io (quand je me suis souvenu que je l'avais acheté  :Facepalm:   )

https://store.steampowered.com/app/9...h_and_Winston/

----------


## aggelon

> je me suis souvenu que je l'avais déjà [et/ou] acheté


A force de lire cette phrase, je me demande si ça ne pourrait pas te faire une bonne signature  ::P:

----------


## Baalim

> A force de lire cette phrase, je me demande si ça ne pourrait pas te faire une bonne signature


 Le point positif, c'est que je suis déjà à l'abri d'un sous-titre personnalisé  ::ninja:: 

Petite promo sur small rockets 2 sur steam (10€)

Promotion.Android sur les jeux Clarusvictoria (predynastic egypt, bronze age...)

https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...arus.egyptfull

J'ignore si la traduction française made in canardland est de la partie.

Lucretia, si tu nous lit ...

----------


## Oldnoobie

Y a aussi en promo sur steam le dernier pack de voitures Rocket League. Genre à moitié prix.

C'est trois Hot Wheels, celle qui a l'air d'une petite voiture de rallye est au final très décevante (pas spécialement maniable ni haute et courte donc pas top pour faire des flips ou des oppositions).
La MR 11, pas encore testée (sorte de Corvette 70's) mais la troisième tire bien son épingle du jeu, je trouve. 
Ca permet de s'amuser quelques matchs à l'occasion de la sortie du troisième Pass.

Et le code shazam à taper en jeu pour looter une paire de jantes éclairs et un sticker ou bannière.

----------


## Volcano

J'ai reçu sur Steam un coupon de réduction de 25% pour le jeu en accès anticipé _Sigma Theory : Global Cold War_ : https://store.steampowered.com/app/7...obal_Cold_War/

Avis aux personnes intéressées, ce coupon est valable jusqu'au 26 avril à 8h00. Contactez-moi par MP. Le premier arrivé sera le premier servi.

Edit. Coupon donné.

----------


## Marmottas

Baalim>TICK'S TALES a l'air sympa... Je peux ? Merci par avance.

----------


## Baalim

> Baalim>TICK'S TALES a l'air sympa... Je peux ? Merci par avance.


Noté.

----------


## neophus

as unity gratos avec don pour notre dame

http://kulturegeek.fr/news-166138/da...CA8irLzERIiBh4

----------


## neophus

as unity gratos avec don pour notre dame

http://kulturegeek.fr/news-166138/da...CA8irLzERIiBh4

----------


## banditbandit

Jalopy passe en versiion 1.1 est offre 50 % de réduction ce qui fait le jeu à 6.24 € :https://store.steampowered.com/app/4...ndie_Car_Game/ (

Spoiler Alert! 


ouais je sais qu'il est déjà passé en bundle 

)

Puisqu'on parle de Waifu, The Red Strings CLub (

Spoiler Alert! 


l'arrêt préféré des plombiers

) à 7.49 € : https://store.steampowered.com/app/5..._Strings_Club/

----------


## Ruvon

> Jalopy passe en versiion 1.1 est offre 50 % de réduction ce qui fait le jeu à 6.24 € :https://store.steampowered.com/app/4...ndie_Car_Game/ (
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> ouais je sais qu'il est déjà passé en bundle 
> 
> )
> 
> ...


Il a changé, The Red Strings Club !  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

*Ni no kuni 2* (non toujours pas) à 17.34 €

https://www.gamebillet.com/ni-no-kun...venant-kingdom

----------


## Anonyme210226

> D'ailleurs, je ne vous respecte tellement pas que je vous balance ça en travers de la face :
> L'Ordre Secret 2 : Intention Masquée
> L'Ordre Secret 3 : Temps Anciens
> L'Obscurité II
> amécanique
> Nouvelle-111
> Synapse Congelée
> Non les Robots
> Secrets de Raël Ptit Con
> ...


Corrigé cela pour toi :cocorico:

----------


## barbarian_bros

> Les détracteurs de la première heure avait dit pareil quand SuperMeatBoy avait été proposé pas longtemps après le début du store. Pour autant les bons produits ont quand même continué ensuite, alternant avec des produits "de niche". Du coup pas de raison que World of Goo soit annonciateur de quoi que ce soit en fait. (et parler d'une baisse de qualité après certaines offres qui viennent de paraitre, c'est un peu tôt non ?)


C'est excatement ce que j'allais répondre... quand ils ont filé Super Meat Boy juste après Subnautica le contraste était saisissant, mais tant mieux pour ceux qui n'avaient jamais joué à SMB. 
Évidemment les abonnés à ce topic l'avaient déjà 12 fois (j'ai même la 'Ultra Rare Edition' avec le T-Shirt).
Et visiblement Epic a ensuite continué à offrir de bons jeux peu souvent bradés.

De toute façon l'offre d'Epic ça revient à un gros bundle de 26 jeux gratos (un tous les 15 jours pendant un an)... comme dans tout bundle il ne peut pas y avoir que du triple A qui vient de sortir.

----------


## Stelarc

> Juste pour rire... 30 secondes en anglais de kingpin ..
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bl0IomtF6No
> What do you want Mo*** fuck**  
> Que du bon goût  .... vous noterez avec joie, que le gars tue à coup de fusil à pompe la copine de l'autre gars....


En anglais c'est naze, en fr on apprend plein d'argot et de nouvelles insultes. ::):

----------


## acdctabs

> (j'ai même la 'Ultra Rare Edition' avec le T-Shirt)


Copain !

----------


## Baalim

> C'est excatement ce que j'allais répondre... quand ils ont filé Super Meat Boy juste après Subnautica le contraste était saisissant, mais tant mieux pour ceux qui n'avaient jamais joué à SMB. 
> Évidemment les abonnés à ce topic l'avaient déjà 12 fois (j'ai même la 'Ultra Rare Edition' avec le T-Shirt).
> Et visiblement Epic a ensuite continué à offrir de bons jeux peu souvent bradés.
> 
> De toute façon l'offre d'Epic ça revient à un gros bundle de 26 jeux gratos (un tous les 15 jours pendant un an)... comme dans tout bundle il ne peut pas y avoir que du triple A qui vient de sortir.




En parlant de World of Goo, je viens de m'apercevoir que le jeu allait être retapé pour sa sortie EGS.
J'avais pas vu passer l'info.

https://www.pcgamer.com/world-of-goo...ic-game-store/




> "The last time we built the PC version of World of Goo was ten years ago, way back in 2009. The game ran at a 4:3 aspect ratio and at a resolution of 800x600. Most computers now can't even enter that old 800x600 mode without the screen flashing or glitching. The game would also crash your computer if you had more than one monitor hooked up," World of Goo designer, artist, and composer Kyle Gabler explained. 
> 
> "So over the last few months, we've rebuilt the game for Win / Mac / Linux and it should now work nicely again on everyone's modern computers. It'll run by default at a modern widescreen 16:9 aspect ratio, and at whatever size you want. We also made a lot of improvements over the years for other platforms, like Nintendo Switch, so we brought over those improvements as well."



Il va être intéressant de voir si la version steam en bénéficiera également et, dans le cas contraire, de lire les beaux messages qui vont être postés sur les forums.


Incoming :





Merci pour les vieilleries alors que la psp avait bénéficié notamment d'une Gradius Collection de bonne tenue  :tired: 



Doom 3 à 1.64 €
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/doom-3


L'impeccable Dark Souls III _et_ son season's pass pour 14.40 € !
https://www.gamebillet.com/dark-soul...xe-edition-old

Regions of ruin à 1.11 €
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/regi...am-key--3942-1

Naruto striku striku à 11 €
https://www.wingamestore.com/product...inobi-Striker/

----------


## Magnarrok

Bon prince, Ubisoft m'a envoyé le mail de remboursement pour l'achat d'Unity  ::):

----------


## Wulfstan

> Bon prince, Ubisoft m'a envoyé le mail de remboursement pour l'achat d'Unity


Oui, ils ont précisé que les achats effectués 15 et le 17 avril seraient remboursés sans problème.  :;):

----------


## Oldnoobie

Ils sont meilleurs vendeurs qu'éditeurs !

----------


## Baalim

Space bundle #5 en précommande chez groupees
Ça va être bien !  :Bave: 

https://groupees.com/space5

Quoi, vous ne me croyez pas ?  :Emo:

----------


## Oldnoobie

Waaah y a un nouvel album de Grand Magus ?  ::): 
(ouais des fois je clique sur les signatures)
t'as mis 2.5 à Grand Magus  :tired: 
ptain t'as mis aussi 2.5 à Eluveitie !  :Carton:  
Et mis dit pas que tu trouves ça mou et plat, tu prendrais pas Eluveitie pour des lents ternes !

----------


## Jughurta

*Fantasy Legends Bundle* chez Fanatical pour 4.25€ :

*The Age of Decadence
Dungeon Rats
Crowntakers
Grand Ages Medieval
Shuyan Saga*

----------


## Baalim

> Waaah y a un nouvel album de Grand Magus ? 
> (ouais des fois je clique sur les signatures)
> t'as mis 2.5 à Grand Magus 
> ptain t'as mis aussi 2.5 à Eluveitie !  
> Et mis dit pas que tu trouves ça mou et plat, tu prendrais pas Eluveitie pour des lents ternes !


Ah ah, j'aimerais bien être le Angry metal guy  ::lol:: 
Moi, je me contente juste de faire de la pub pour ce très bon site que je consulte régulièrement même si je suis loin d'être toujours d'accord avec la notation.

Pour Eluveitie, j'ai pas encore d'avis, faute de l'avoir écouté suffisamment mais ça semble meilleur que le précédent.
Grand Magus, je viens justement de l'écouter -distraitement- ce midi et ça me semble quand même un peu mou du genou par rapport à leurs meilleurs albums. A voir sur la durée.

----------


## odji

oh pour une fois des jeux jouables dans le bunch de la semaine: https://www.bunchkeys.com/bunch-keys-bundle-37

----------


## Baalim

Nouvel indie gala avec cranks and google :
https://www.indiegala.com/solar-blaz...DLE+2019+04+19

2 nouveaux jeux sur le chono shop
https://www.chrono.gg/shop?utm_sourc...f2c5d-95037957

----------


## Gloppy

Je ne l'ai pas vu passer donc je le signale...

*Hand of Fate 2* est à *16.79€* (-40%) sur Steam, et c'est apparemment son prix le plus bas recensé par IsThereAnyDeal. 

https://store.steampowered.com/app/4...and_of_Fate_2/

Edit : ah merde, je découvre qu'ils ont fait plusieurs DLC payants en plus du jeu de base (et ses 8 mises à jour gratuites). Bon, ils sont aussi à -40% si ça vous botte...

----------


## trex

Game Billet c'est legit ?

----------


## azruqh

> Game Billet c'est legit ?


En tous cas c'est _legit_ chez ITAD, donc j'aurais tendance à dire oui. J'ai acheté des jeux chez eux, je n'ai pas eu de souci.

----------


## Baalim

Wandersong fera partie du prochain humble monthly :
https://www.humblebundle.com/monthly..._medium=banner

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> Wandersong fera partie du prochain humble monthly :
> https://www.humblebundle.com/monthly..._medium=banner


Aïe... Va falloir chanter...

----------


## Baalim

Admettons que vous ayiez envie d'y jouer, là, tout de suite:

Borderlands enhanced à 6€ avec le code gamingtime
https://www.voidu.com/en/borderlands...-year-enhanced

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Aïe... Va falloir chanter...


Va y avoir des amateurs  ::ninja::

----------


## MeL

> The Darkness II


Salut Baalim,

Je serais intéressé par celui-là, s'il est encore dispo.

----------


## Morbo

> La vache, rarement entendu une bande son pareille... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-zA1jRmAYfU
> ... mais je n'ai pas essayé les autres jeux illustrés par Darren Korb. Chapeau Monsieur !


Celle de Bastion est très très bien aussi. J'ai pas encore lancé Pyre par contre mais du peu que j'ai entendu ça a l'air d'être du même tonneau. J'espère qu'ils garderont ce cap pour Hadès.

----------


## Baalim

Fran bow chapter 1 gratuit sur mobile
http://www.app-sales.net/sales/10177

----------


## La Chouette

> Celle de Bastion est très très bien aussi. J'ai pas encore lancé Pyre par contre mais du peu que j'ai entendu ça a l'air d'être du même tonneau. J'espère qu'ils garderont ce cap pour Hadès.


Tu peux écouter les musiques d'Hades sur leur chaîne Youtube, elles sont très bonnes aussi, quoique moins marquantes que celles de Pyre selon moi. Les chansons d'Orpheus sont top ceci-dit, il y en a actuellement deux, dont une qui parle du Dionysos orphique.

----------


## MeL

> Salut Baalim,
> 
> Je serais intéressé par celui-là, s'il est encore dispo.


Merci Baalim  ::wub::  ::wub::  ::wub::

----------


## Kohtsaro

Je sais que c'est pas le bon topic mais je sais pas où demander. Il y a un topic pour Deep Rock Galactic ? J'ai rien trouvé. Merci!

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Je sais que c'est pas le bon topic mais je sais pas où demander. Il y a un topic pour Deep Rock Galactic ? J'ai rien trouvé. Merci!


Oui, par _ici_  :;):

----------


## Ruvon

Frictionnal Collection pour ceux qui aiment se faire peur, 14,59€ pour les Amnesia, les Penumbra et Soma. Moins cher si vous en avez déjà (j'ai les deux Amnesia et Soma, ça me ferait les Penumbra à 1,87€)

https://store.steampowered.com/bundl...al_Collection/

Les Orwell en promo sur www.chrono.gg

----------


## Baalim

Another phone : laura's story gratos
https://freebies.indiegala.com/anoth...TER+-+20190420

SW Battlefront  2 à 6$
https://www.amazon.com/Star-Wars-Bat.../dp/B071H7Z1DT


Watchdogs 2 à moins de 8€ avec le code EDEN12
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games/watch-dogs-2

----------


## Ruvon

Partez à la chasse aux j(o)eux dans les articles du cabinet de chaologie !

Vous avez trouvé un œuf ? Pour savoir ce qu'il contient, retweetez la chasse aux jœufs en précisant le code de l’œuf ! Seul le premier à avoir trouvé chaque code gagnera un jeu, heure du retweet faisant foi. En cas de jeu déjà possédé, offrez-le à un ami !



https://twitter.com/Chaologue/status...68655926415360





Un seul œuf par participant, dans la limite des stocks disponibles, ne pas donner à manger après minuit, conséquences sur la santé mentale non testée sur des animaux. Mouillettes disponibles en DLC.

----------


## Marmottas

Ruvon>J'ai rien compris (en même temps, je ne suis pas habitué de Twitter / J'ai même pas de compte ce qui doit expliquer cela)

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Grand Magus, je viens justement de l'écouter -distraitement- ce midi et ça me semble quand même un peu mou du genou par rapport à leurs meilleurs albums. A voir sur la durée.


Je l'ai mis dans la voiture en rentrant vendredi soir et ... en effet, à regret j'admets qu'on est loin de Triumph and Power, ça m'a semblé ... oui mou du genou t'as le doigt dessus.

----------


## Ruvon

> Ruvon>J'ai rien compris (en même temps, je ne suis pas habitué de Twitter / J'ai même pas de compte ce qui doit expliquer cela)


Cherche les œufs planqués sur mon blog, et si tu n'as pas de compte twitter, envoie moi un mp forum si tu en trouves un...  ::siffle::

----------


## Chan

Y en a combien de ces friandises ?

----------


## Ruvon

Assez pour faire une indigestion  ::ninja::  Plusieurs dizaines  ::siffle::

----------


## Chan

Ah, j'ai parcouru les 19 séances et j'ai rien trouvé  :tired: .

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Partez à la chasse aux j(o)eux dans les articles du cabinet de chaologie !
> 
> Vous avez trouvé un œuf ? Pour savoir ce qu'il contient, retweetez la chasse aux jœufs en précisant le code de l’œuf ! Seul le premier à avoir trouvé chaque code gagnera un jeu, heure du retweet faisant foi. En cas de jeu déjà possédé, offrez-le à un ami !
> 
> https://cabinetdechaologie.files.wor...04/lapoeuf.jpg
> 
> https://twitter.com/Chaologue/status...68655926415360
> 
> Un seul œuf par participant, dans la limite des stocks disponibles, ne pas donner à manger après minuit, conséquences sur la santé mentale non testée sur des animaux. Mouillettes disponibles en DLC.


J'ai retouitté pour la première fois de ma vie.  :Red:

----------


## Ruvon

> J'ai retouitté pour la première fois de ma vie.


Mais qui es-tu donc sur toohiteure ?  ::unsure::

----------


## Franky Mikey

Ah ! Je me disais bien qu'il y avait une couille, vu que mon retouitte ne s'ajoutait pas à ceux déjà affichés (bien que visible dans mes gazouillis). Instrument du diable  :Cell: 

https://twitter.com/missfrankymikey/...98004641714177

----------


## Ruvon

> Ah, j'ai parcouru les 19 séances et j'ai rien trouvé .


Peut-être qu'un clic sur un élément en forme d’œuf dans un article...

D'ailleurs, il y en a parfois plusieurs par article  ::ninja::

----------


## FB74

> J'ai retouitté pour la première fois de ma vie.


Moi je retweete pour gagner des trucs, mais ça ne fonctionne pas.  :Emo:

----------


## erynnie

En tout cas moi j'ai trouvé Project CARS  :B): 
Merci Ruvon !  ::love::

----------


## Marmottas

> Cherche les œufs planqués sur mon blog, et si tu n'as pas de compte twitter, envoie moi un mp forum si tu en trouves un...


C'est plus clair (et malin) et je crois même que j'en ai trouvé un !  ::P:

----------


## Hilikkus

> Partez à la chasse aux j(o)eux dans les articles du cabinet de chaologie !
> 
> Vous avez trouvé un œuf ? Pour savoir ce qu'il contient, retweetez la chasse aux jœufs en précisant le code de l’œuf ! Seul le premier à avoir trouvé chaque code gagnera un jeu, heure du retweet faisant foi. En cas de jeu déjà possédé, offrez-le à un ami !
> 
> https://cabinetdechaologie.files.wor...04/lapoeuf.jpg
> 
> https://twitter.com/Chaologue/status...68655926415360
> 
> 
> ...


C'est retweeté  :;):

----------


## Polochon_street

J'ai trouvé *Hacknet*, merci Ruvon :D

----------


## Marmottas

Et moi Syndrome, merci Ruvon !

----------


## FixB

J'ai trouvé Retro Game Crunch: merci!!!  ::):

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Wandersong fera partie du prochain humble monthly :
> https://www.humblebundle.com/monthly..._medium=banner


 ::sad:: 
Le jeu a l'air très apprécié mais ça ne me fait pas rêver.

Si tu l'as toujours Baalim, je serais très intéressé par l'Accélérateur Plein Restauré dans la version Pancho Villa.
Les rustres l'appellent Full Throttle Remastered je crois, mais je ne pratique pas les langues mortes.

Oooh en regardant les nouveautés HB du Trove, il y a Tokyo 42 (je voulais vraiment l'essayer) et Avadon 2.


EDIT : Merci beaucoup Baalim.   ::lol::

----------


## jopopoe

Trouvé un œuf contenant The Sexy Brutale, merci Ruvon  ::):

----------


## Catel

J'ai eu Bohemian Killing grâce à Ruvon  ::):

----------


## rogercoincoin



----------


## Baalim

Anno 2205 ultimate à 12$
https://www.wingamestore.com/product...imate-edition/

Bridge constructor portal à 2.8€ sur Android

----------


## MeL

Bonjour,

Dès demain, *Street Fighter V* sera jouable gratuitement sur Steam pendant presque 2 semaines (du 23/04 au 05/05).

----------


## Ruvon

Pas la folie les promos aujourd'hui :

Sur GoG :

The Red Strings Club à 5,09€ https://www.gog.com/game/the_red_strings_club

Gorogoa à 6,79€ https://www.gog.com/game/gorogoa

Paradigm à 4,99€ https://www.gog.com/game/paradigm

Sur Steam :

Rock God Tycoon, pour faire croire à Baalim qu'il a du goût musicalement, à 3,29€ https://store.steampowered.com/app/4...ck_God_Tycoon/

Templar Battleforce à 4,99€ https://store.steampowered.com/app/3...r_Battleforce/

Ancient Frontier à 9,19€ https://store.steampowered.com/app/5...ient_Frontier/

Bundle Alawar avec les Beholder, Distrust, Do Not Feed the Monkeys et I am not a Monster pour 19,47€ ou moins cher si vous en avez déjà des bouts https://store.steampowered.com/bundl...mplete_Bundle/

Kolkhoz: The Red Wedge, le jeu pour les dinosaures partouzeurs de droite, à 5,32€ https://store.steampowered.com/app/9...The_Red_Wedge/

Kim (aucun lien, fils unique) à 4,49€ https://store.steampowered.com/app/433400/Kim/

----------


## FB74

"Red string", ça a à voir avec les sous-vêtements de Baalim ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Marmottas

> "Red string", ça a à voir avec les sous-vêtements de Baalim ?


Arrête tu m'excite !  ::P:

----------


## Ruvon

> Arrête tu m'excite !


J'ai modobell.

 ::ninja::

----------


## FB74

A 1'10", la notion de coup de tête prend un tout autre sens.  ::P: 

Sinon le Fatality, toujours aussi dégueu...  ::P:  ²


Edit: trompage de topic, je croyais être sur le thread des news, mais je le laisse là.  :tired:

----------


## Baalim

Tales from candlekeep et ses 5 dlc à 5€
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...omplete-bundle

Xmas shooter gratos chez indie gala

----------


## Galgu

J'ai tout d'un coup beaucoup de gens sur barter qui veulent m'échanger "Fall of Light: Darkest Edition", il est passé en bundle/gratuit récemment ?

----------


## odji

Un mardi pas plus motivant chez IG avec le Tuesday Turmoil Bundle

le retour d'un bundle de jeu casu (13 titres pour moins de 2balles) chez Bundlestar:   avec le New world bundle

----------


## FB74

Humble "jeux de plateau" Asmodée:
https://www.humblebundle.com/games/m...-games-asmodee

----------


## Ruvon

> Humble "jeux de plateau" Asmodée:
> https://www.humblebundle.com/games/m...-games-asmodee


Pas mal.

Sur Steam :

Heat à 8,39€ : https://store.steampowered.com/app/656240/Heat/

Bundle Cryofall + Shadow Tactics pour 29,89€ : https://store.steampowered.com/bundl...l_Odds_Bundle/

Zoo Constructor à 15,99€ : https://store.steampowered.com/app/8...o_Constructor/

Reactivated à 3,39€ : https://store.steampowered.com/app/1053600/Reactivated/

Bundle Beholder 2 + Orwell 2 à 17,41€ : https://store.steampowered.com/bundl...rwel_2_bundle/

Intégrale Victoria II à 25,09€ : https://store.steampowered.com/bundl...plete_Edition/

Shadows on the Vatican Act I: Greed pour 0,59€ : https://store.steampowered.com/app/2...n_Act_I_Greed/

Imagine Earth à 14,99€ : https://store.steampowered.com/app/2...Imagine_Earth/

Sur GoG :

SIMULACRA à 1,99€ : https://www.gog.com/game/simulacra

----------


## Oldnoobie

Il est vachement séduisant sur le trailer, Heat.
Par contre un Early Access sorti il y a 4 mois et déjà soldé à 50% avec une blinde de reviews pour dire que ça tourne pire que Windows 95 sur une machine Enigma... si des gens tentent le coup (notamment grâce au refund possible), je suis curieux des retours. En l'état aucun de mes contacts steam ne l'a.

----------


## Nanaki

̶P̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶e̶r̶r̶e̶u̶r̶ ̶d̶e̶ ̶p̶r̶i̶x̶ ̶c̶h̶e̶z̶ ̶G̶r̶e̶e̶n̶m̶a̶n̶g̶a̶m̶i̶n̶g̶,̶ ̶G̶a̶t̶h̶e̶r̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶S̶t̶o̶r̶m̶,̶ ̶l̶a̶ ̶d̶e̶r̶n̶i̶è̶r̶e̶ ̶e̶x̶t̶e̶n̶s̶i̶o̶n̶ ̶d̶e̶ ̶C̶i̶v̶i̶l̶i̶s̶a̶t̶i̶o̶n̶ ̶6̶ ̶e̶s̶t̶ ̶à̶ ̶9̶,̶8̶4̶€̶ ̶a̶u̶ ̶l̶i̶e̶u̶ ̶d̶e̶ ̶3̶9̶,̶9̶9̶€̶

Edit : Erreur de prix corrigée

----------


## Fredy

> Possible erreur de prix chez Greenmangaming, *Gathering Storm*, la dernière extension de Civilisation 6 est à 9,84€ au lieu de 39,99€


Corrigé je pense c'est à -39% now : 24,59€

----------


## Baalim

> Il est vachement séduisant sur le trailer, Heat.
> Par contre un Early Access sorti il y a 4 mois et déjà soldé à 50% avec une blinde de reviews pour dire que ça tourne pire que Windows 95 sur une machine Enigma... si des gens tentent le coup (notamment grâce au refund possible), je suis curieux des retours. En l'état aucun de mes contacts steam ne l'a.


EA + multi only = vade retro Satanas !

----------


## Baalim

Encore un bundle indie gala avec Hanako, qui me semblait prometteur à l'époque.

https://www.indiegala.com/the-honor-...e-steam-bundle

Mais bon EA + multi...

Le reste, c'est de la merde.

----------


## FB74

Un Exile Bundle chez Fanatical à 5.39 euros:
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/exile-bundle

----------


## Mastaba

> Il est vachement séduisant sur le trailer, Heat.
> Par contre un Early Access sorti il y a 4 mois et déjà soldé à 50% avec une blinde de reviews pour dire que ça tourne pire que Windows 95 sur une machine Enigma... si des gens tentent le coup (notamment grâce au refund possible), je suis curieux des retours. En l'état aucun de mes contacts steam ne l'a.


C'est séduisant dans le trailer parce qu'on s'imagine refaire l'histoire US au 19e siècle.
Sauf que tout ca repose sur du RP intense, et donc sur le bon vouloir des joueurs.
Et au final ca sera une sorte de Rust.

----------


## Baalim

Dragon ball fighter z à 11.95€
https://www.gamebillet.com/dragon-ball-fighterz

----------


## Ruvon

> Un Exile Bundle chez Fanatical à 5.39 euros:
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/exile-bundle


Pas si dégueu, avec Old Man's Journey et The Low Road.

Project Aura à 6,49€ https://store.steampowered.com/app/305940/Project_AURA/

Computer Tycoon à 11,75€ https://store.steampowered.com/app/6...mputer_Tycoon/

Bundle communiste avec Crisis in the Kremlin et Ostalgie: The Berlin Wall pour 5,70€ https://store.steampowered.com/bundl...racy_Glasnost/

----------


## pikkpi

Vous en avez pas pas parlé mais ya Guilty Gear Xrd REV 2 en star deal chez fanatatical pour 12,59€
Ya pas tous les DLCs "optionnels" ( couleurs supplémentaires + voix des menus ), mais tous les persos sont présents.

----------


## leplayze

https://www.amazon.fr/Star-Wars-Batt...7-787f1340d2b3

Star wars Battlefront 2 a 6€ sur amazon

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Dragon ball fighter z à 11.95€
> https://www.gamebillet.com/dragon-ball-fighterz


Tentant mais ça risque d'être un bras ensuite (hein, Gohan ? trololol) pour avoir les DLC... 
Je redoute la jurisprudence Witcher 3 : t'achètes le jeu de base pour 15€ trop tôt, t'y touches à peine, et ensuite pas moyen d'avoir les DLC sans claquer au moins 20€ quand tu retrouves la GOTY à 15 boules...

----------


## Baalim

> Tentant mais ça risque d'être un bras ensuite (hein, Gohan ? trololol) pour avoir les DLC... 
> Je redoute la jurisprudence Witcher 3 : t'achètes le jeu de base pour 15€ trop tôt, t'y touches à peine, et ensuite pas moyen d'avoir les DLC sans claquer au moins 20€ quand tu retrouves la GOTY à 15 boules...


En même temps, witcher 3 se suffisait largement à lui-même. Perso, j'ai dû y passer 70/80 heures sans forcer. 

Les deux add ons sont très bons mais c'est plus du rab' qu'autre chose.

----------


## Baalim

Gta V online premium à 12€ avec le code gamingtime.
Une promo exceptionnelle avec le code fb74enslipsurlautoroute.
Grand Theft Auto V: Premium Online Edition

----------


## FB74

> Une promo exceptionnelle avec le code fb74enslipsurlautoroute.


Fake !!!  :Cell: 

Je ne prends jamais l'autoroute.  :Tap:

----------


## Magnarrok

> Gta V online premium à 12€ avec le code gamingtime.
> Une promo exceptionnelle avec le code fb74enslipsurlautoroute.
> Grand Theft Auto V: Premium Online Edition


Lundi de Pâques, Jeudi de Maq'.

----------


## Nanaki

*Rappel:*
C'est *demain* qu'Humble Bundle *retire l'argent du monthly* donc pensez à mettre en pause aujourd'hui si vous ne voulez pas du bundle avec Assassin's Creed Origins et Wandersong.

----------


## Magnarrok

C'est qui Debbie ?

----------


## odji

> https://www.amazon.fr/Star-Wars-Batt...7-787f1340d2b3
> 
> Star wars Battlefront 2 a 6€ sur amazon


4,49e sur... origin.

----------


## odji

ah ah j'avoue c'est fort, ya qu'un seul gars qui a mis un peu de graphisme en couleur sur son "jeu".. oui je parle bien du https://dailyindiegame.com/site_weeklybundle_22.html

----------


## Baalim

Syberia 3 à 6€ sur steam.

Sinon, promo générale chez microids
https://store.steampowered.com/searc...isher=Microids

----------


## Ruvon

> Sinon, promo générale chez microids
> https://store.steampowered.com/searc...isher=Microids


Au cas où certains seraient tentés par les Dracula, ce sont des versions amputées des jeux originaux. Je les ai fait sur Steam, j'ai trouvé ça très moyen, je les ai pris sur GoG, j'ai eu les vraies versions. Expérience réalisée sur les 3 premiers, je ne sais pas pour les 4 et 5 que j'ai uniquement pris sur GoG.

----------


## Ruvon

House Flipper et non, ça ne concerne aucun jeu de bar ni aucun dauphin, à 12,59€ https://store.steampowered.com/app/6...House_Flipper/

Vous avez visiblement bien aimé HEAT, alors je relance avec SCUM, un autre jeu multi en accès anticipé à 11,25€ https://store.steampowered.com/app/513710/SCUM/

----------


## Oldnoobie

On perd le contexte historique original   ::P:

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> House Flipper et non, ça ne concerne aucun jeu de bar ni aucun dauphin, à 12,59€ https://store.steampowered.com/app/6...House_Flipper/


Et c'est chouette (pour ceusses qui en plus de faire le ménage chez eux ont envie de le faire sur PC  ::ninja:: ), j'ai passé 9h dessus...

----------


## Baalim

https://www.indiegala.com/virtual-re...e-steam-bundle

----------


## Wulfstan

> House Flipper et non, ça ne concerne aucun jeu de bar ni aucun dauphin, à 12,59€ https://store.steampowered.com/app/6...House_Flipper/


J'me tâte. Autant j'ai plein de bons jeux historiques en backlog que je n'arrive pas à lancer, ou à relancer après 1 heure de jeu, autant c'est typiquement le genre de jeu tout con où je peux facilement passer une dizaine d'heures sans avoir à me forcer... Je vois qu'il y a un Garden DLC qui sort dans deux semaines, d'ailleurs.

----------


## FB74

Deponia gratuit sur IndieGala:
https://freebies.indiegala.com/deponia/?dev_id=freebies

----------


## Ruvon

> J'me tâte. Autant j'ai plein de bons jeux historiques en backlog que je n'arrive pas à lancer, ou à relancer après 1 heure de jeu, autant c'est typiquement le genre de jeu tout con où je peux facilement passer une dizaine d'heures sans avoir à me forcer... Je vois qu'il y a un Garden DLC qui sort dans deux semaines, d'ailleurs.


Le test de CPC m'avait donné envie d'y jouer  ::ninja:: 

Nouveau bundle Fanatical : https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/tycoon-sims-bundle

Y a ni Tycoon ni Sims dans les jeux, j'admire le choix du nom du bundle.

----------


## Ruvon

Imperator Rome à 31,49€ sur WinGameStore : https://www.wingamestore.com/product...mperator-Rome/

Meilleur plan, sur GreenManGaming, avec le code SPQR25, réduc de 10€ sur le prix de base, on passe donc de 39,99€ à 29,99€. https://www.greenmangaming.com/games/imperator-rome-pc/

----------


## FixB

> https://www.indiegala.com/virtual-re...e-steam-bundle


Il n'y a pas l'air d'y avoir un jeu pour rattraper l'autre dans ce bundle!!

----------


## Ruvon

The Next Penelope à 2,32€ sur WinGameStore : https://www.macgamestore.com/product...Next-Penelope/

My Memory of Us à 5,09€ sur GoG : http://www.gog.com/game/my_memory_of_us

Tropico 6 à 34,93€ sur WinGameStore : https://www.wingamestore.com/product/9806/Tropico-6

Door Kickers: Action Squad à 7,79€ sur GoG : http://www.gog.com/game/door_kickers_action_squad
En 2-Pack (Shakur) à 12,49€ : http://www.gog.com/game/door_kickers..._squad_twopack

Lorelai à 11,24€ sur Steam : https://store.steampowered.com/app/593960/

The Death of Erin Myers à 1,43€ sur Steam : https://store.steampowered.com/app/1064660/

Re-Legion à 12,79€ sur WinGameStore avec le coupon PCGAMES5OFF : https://www.wingamestore.com/product/10143/Re-Legion/

Scheming Through The Zombie Apocalypse à 2,49€ sur Steam : https://store.steampowered.com/app/813540/

----------


## Baalim

> Le test de CPC m'avait donné envie d'y jouer 
> 
> Nouveau bundle Fanatical : https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/tycoon-sims-bundle
> 
> Y a ni Tycoon ni Sims dans les jeux, j'admire le choix du nom du bundle.


Ah chouette ! Willow brooke post était dans ma liste de souhaits depuis son annonce !


Alien : blackout est à 1.09 € sur Android pour les curieux
https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...om.D3Go.mendel

----------


## odji

Dans le bab, en preco chez groupees: 
https://groupees.com/bab55
(Avec Alter Army pour ceux qui l'ont raté)

----------


## Baalim

Gone home (drm free) gratos :
https://www.humblebundle.com/monthly/trove?gonehome

----------


## FB74

> Gone home (drm free) gratos :
> https://www.humblebundle.com/monthly/trove?gonehome


Pour les abonnés au Monthly, non ?

----------


## odji

> Pour les abonnés au Monthly, non ?


Free To All For A Limited Time!

----------


## Ruvon

> Pour les abonnés au Monthly, non ?


Non, j'ai fait l'erreur ce matin. Il est dispo pour tous jusqu'au 3 mai, pas besoin d'être abonné au Monthly.




> Free To All For A Limited Time!


Tu peux répéter ? J'ai pas bien entendu  ::ninja::

----------


## machiavel24

> Gone home (drm free) gratos :
> https://www.humblebundle.com/monthly/trove?gonehome


Il ne sera pas meilleur  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Ruvon

> Il ne sera pas meilleur .


"C'est de la merde mais c'est gratuit", ça me rappelle une discussion il y a peu  ::ninja:: 

Et il est pas si pire ce jeu, bon il n'y a pas de gameplay mais j'avais bien aimé.

----------


## MeL

S'il est dans le Trove c'est pour les abo Monthly. Quand je me connecte il est à 13.46€.

----------


## Ruvon

> S'il est dans le Trove c'est pour les abo Monthly. Quand je me connecte il est à 13.46€.


Non, il est dispo. Faut pas aller sur la page du jeu dans le store.

Tu te connectes à ton compte Humble, tu vas dans le trove https://www.humblebundle.com/monthly/trove et tu descends un peu. Tu pourras DL la version DRM-Free. Comme dit plus haut, j'ai fait l'erreur ce matin.

----------


## Baalim

Si vous avez 500€ à claquer :

PACK PROMO Console Xbox One X + FIFA 19 + Forza Horizon 4 + Fallout 4 + The Witcher 3 + The Evil Within 2 + Call Of Duty WWII + Halo Wars 2 + Overwatch GOTY + Abonnement Live 1 an

https://www.auchan.fr/console-xbox-o...an/p-cl1112748

----------


## MeL

> Non, il est dispo.


Ah mais oui. My bad.
Merci.

----------


## Baalim

LA noire gratos chez viveport à partir du 2 mai.

Les conditions d'obtention semblent floues.

https://www.campaign.viveport.com/fr...inity-la-noire

----------


## Magnarrok

> LA noire gratos chez viveport à partir du 2 mai.
> 
> Les conditions d'obtention semblent floues.
> 
> https://www.campaign.viveport.com/fr...inity-la-noire


Pas compris comment faire ?

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Ouf le forum est de retour, on va pouvoir à nouveau acheter des jeux bradés auxquels on ne jouera jamais!

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Ouf le forum est de retour, on va pouvoir à nouveau acheter des jeux bradés auxquels on ne jouera jamais!


Pendant la chute du canard rose, j'ai pu jouer 8h à Endless Space 2. Coïncidence ?  ::o:

----------


## Valenco

> Pendant la chute du canard rose, j'ai pu jouer 8h à Endless Space 2. Coïncidence ?


Moi, j’ai renoué avec des amis IRL. 10 ans que je ne leur avais pas adressé la parole.

----------


## Baalim

> Ouf le forum est de retour, on va pouvoir à nouveau acheter des jeux bradés auxquels on ne jouera jamais!


J'ai eu chaud  :Sweat: 

Des jours sans notification ni canard à insulter gratuitement, c'est donc à ça que ressemble un ban ? :fear:


Niffelheim à 5€
https://www.indiegala.com/niffelheim...-on-steam-sale

Un bundle retro chez fanatical avec le plus récent pang adventure

https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...lassics-bundle

bundle lego chez humble
https://www.humblebundle.com/games/lego-games-bundle

Bundle itch.io chez groupees. Préco à 2$
https://groupees.com/itchio5

Plein de promotions chez asmodee sur Android et probablement ios avec pandemic, Carcassonne, agricola à 2€ l'unité et twilight struggle à 3€

Synthetik à 8$
https://www.chrono.gg/?=SYNTHETIK

----------


## Ruvon

> J'ai eu chaud 
> 
> Des jours sans notification ni canard à insulter gratuitement, c'est donc à ça que ressemble un ban ? :fear:


Heureusement qu'il n'y a pas eu tant de bons plans que ça depuis samedi  ::ninja::

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> c'est donc à ça que ressemble un ban ? :fear:


Non, ça c'était de la frustration, un ban c'est de la torture : tu peux lire mais pas répondre.  :Boom:

----------


## Ruvon

911 Operator à 3,74€ sur Steam : https://store.steampowered.com/app/503560/911_Operator/

Terraforming Mars à 14,99€ sur Steam : https://store.steampowered.com/app/8...aforming_Mars/

INFRA à 8,39€ sur Steam : https://store.steampowered.com/app/251110/INFRA/

----------


## Getz

Une sélection de jeux jap en promo sur Steam: https://store.steampowered.com/sale/gws2019/

Ca va de gros AAA comme MGS V et FF XV aux balimades les plus obscures, dont certains avec les tags "Nudité" et "Contenu pour adulte"  ::trollface::

----------


## FB74

Le forum a buggé quand Baalim a voulu poster la liste de son backlog.  :tired: 

Coïncidence ?  :tired:

----------


## acdctabs

En fait c'est la personne qui a migré le forum qui a cliqué sur le profil steam de baalim pendant la migration. Mauvaise idée.

----------


## Ruvon

Twilight Struggle sans vampires qui brillent à 3,99€ sur Steam : https://store.steampowered.com/app/4...ight_Struggle/

Isle of Skye à 2,79€ sur Steam : https://store.steampowered.com/app/873980/Isle_of_Skye/

Football Manager 2019 à 21,99€ chez Fanatical, à voir si des vouchers sont valables : https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/football-manager-2019

Beastmancer à 5,59€ sur Steam : https://store.steampowered.com/app/562250/Beastmancer/

TAVERN GUARDIANS: BANQUET à 2,49€ sur Steam : https://store.steampowered.com/app/8...DIANS_BANQUET/

11-11 Memories Retold à 12,49€ sur Steam : https://store.steampowered.com/app/7...mories_Retold/

Hazardous Space à 4,49€ chez Fanatical : https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/hazardous-space

Bundle Pick&Mix Aspyr chez Fanatical, me semble que c'est une redite avec Mafia 3, Borderlands Pre-Sequel, Bioshock Infinite, le dernier Civilization correct... et plein de DLC : https://www.fanatical.com/en/pick-an...r-pick-and-mix

----------


## Taï Lolo

> Une sélection de jeux jap en promo sur Steam: https://store.steampowered.com/sale/gws2019/
> 
> Ca va de gros AAA comme MGS V et FF XV aux balimades les plus obscures, dont certains avec les tags "Nudité" et "Contenu pour adulte"


C'est dingue le nombre de vignettes de jeux qui ont zéro originalité !

Je les ai pas vus dans l'aperçu (plus bas historique IsThereAnyDeal pour les deux) :

Killer 7 à 15 €
https://store.steampowered.com/app/868520/killer7/

428 Shibuya Scramble à 15 €
https://store.steampowered.com/app/6...buya_Scramble/

----------


## Stelarc

> En fait c'est la personne qui a migré le forum qui a cliqué sur le profil steam de baalim pendant la migration. Mauvaise idée.


Monumentale erreur.

----------


## Baalim

> Monumentale erreur.


Comme je le disais avant que le forum n'explose, je ne suis plus dans le coup.

Je me suis même fait éjecter du top 100 comme un gueux.  :Emo: 


Retour des cartes fnac 50 et 130 € pour 60 et 150 € de crédit
https://www.fnac.com/n482165/E-carte...aux-Fnac-Darty


Ça ne sert à rien mais c'est joli :

https://pixelforest.itch.io/flowscape

----------


## Eskimon

Dites, pour quelqu'un qui "aime bien sans être un fan", le monthly Assassin's creed vaut le coup (notamment avec 10% de ristourne qui traine dans ma boîte mail) ou autant passer mon chemin et prendre _un jour_ directement Odyssey ?

----------


## Baalim

> Dites, pour quelqu'un qui "aime bien sans être un fan", le monthly Assassin's creed vaut le coup (notamment avec 10% de ristourne qui traine dans ma boîte mail) ou autant passer mon chemin et prendre _un jour_ directement Odyssey ?


Difficile à dire à posteriori et après Odyssey mais j'ai d'excellents souvenirs d'Origins (premier jeu de la franchise auquel j'arrivais à jouer).
Si tu as un tant soit peu d'affinité avec l’Égypte antique, c'est du tout bon pour pas grand chose.

Si tu aimes les jeux comme the witcher III (que Ubi pompe dans les grandes largeurs), c'est tout pareil  ::):

----------


## purEcontact

> Dites, pour quelqu'un qui "aime bien sans être un fan", le monthly Assassin's creed vaut le coup (notamment avec 10% de ristourne qui traine dans ma boîte mail) ou autant passer mon chemin et prendre _un jour_ directement Odyssey ?


Je l'ai terminé dans le mois, c'est un renouveau de la série et ça tire plus dans l'action rpg en monde ouvert que dans le jeu d'action / assassinat de cible qu'était les précédents opus.
C'est pas du tout un witcher (n'écoute pas baalim) : le scénario n'est pas folichon mais le gameplay est pas mal.
Pour une dizaine / douzaine d'euros, tu peux te laisser tenter.

----------


## Catel

Ca repompe énormément Witcher mais sans en avoir la personnalité, en fait. Le coeur de Origins c'est de visiter tous les décors (extraordinaires) de la map (gigantesque).

Comme je suppose que Odyssey c'est la même chose, bah la seule question c'est si tu préfères Osiris ou Zeus.

----------


## Baalim

Reflex bundle
Sauf erreur, c'est une reprise :
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/reflex-bundle

----------


## Ruvon

> Reflex bundle
> Sauf erreur, c'est une reprise :
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/reflex-bundle


Avec ajout de Galaxy Squad alors, vu que c'est son premier bundle.

----------


## Baalim

Ah.. exact.

Spycon... 0.02 $
https://t4j.itch.io/spycon

----------


## BenRicard

> Dites, pour quelqu'un qui "aime bien sans être un fan", le monthly Assassin's creed vaut le coup (notamment avec 10% de ristourne qui traine dans ma boîte mail) ou autant passer mon chemin et prendre _un jour_ directement Odyssey ?


Vas-y Eskimon ! Fais pas ta pince !  ::ninja:: 

Plus sérieusement, pour 11 euros, je ne pense pas que tu craignes grand chose sur un jeu de cette qualité là. Après ça reste une question de goût, mais si tu te pose la question, c'est que la franchise t'intéresse un minimum. Et puis, le jeu a eu de bon papiers à sa sortie. Bref, tu peux y aller !  ::):  

Juste, n'oublie pas de te désinscrire du Monthly une fois la transaction terminée, sinon tu sera débité tous les mois.

----------


## Kargadum

Pour être sûr, Assassin creed Origin du humble monthly, ce n'est pas la version gold?

----------


## Getz

> Pour être sûr, Assassin creed Origin du humble monthly, ce n'est pas la version gold?


Non c'est la version standard.

----------


## Eskimon

> Vas-y Eskimon ! Fais pas ta pince ! 
> 
> Plus sérieusement, pour 11 euros, je ne pense pas que tu craignes grand chose sur un jeu de cette qualité là. Après ça reste une question de goût, mais si tu te pose la question, c'est que la franchise t'intéresse un minimum. Et puis, le jeu a eu de bon papiers à sa sortie. Bref, tu peux y aller !  
> 
> Juste, n'oublie pas de te désinscrire du Monthly une fois la transaction terminée, sinon tu sera débité tous les mois.


:D je me suis justement pris aujourd'hui le tier 2 du bundle Lego, "pour quand les enfants seront plus grand tu vois"  :;): 

Bon bah je vais me lancer alors. Par contre, question probablement aussi vieille que le forum, mais mes recheches manque de précision. Si je me lance une fois dans l'achat d'un monthly, je suis condamné à aller cliquer sur pause tout les mois ?

----------


## Baalim

> :D je me suis justement pris aujourd'hui le tier 2 du bundle Lego, "pour quand les enfants seront plus grand tu vois" 
> 
> Bon bah je vais me lancer alors. Par contre, question probablement aussi vieille que le forum, mais mes recheches manque de précision. Si je me lance une fois dans l'achat d'un monthly, je suis condamné à aller cliquer sur pause tout les mois ?


Nan, t'es juste condamné à annuler ton abonnement en prenant le soin de confirmer deux ou trois fois, histoire que Humble soit bien sûr.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je l'ai terminé dans le mois, c'est un renouveau de la série et ça tire plus dans l'action rpg en monde ouvert que dans le jeu d'action / assassinat de cible qu'était les précédents opus.
> C'est pas du tout un witcher (n'écoute pas baalim) : le scénario n'est pas folichon mais le gameplay est pas mal.
> Pour une dizaine / douzaine d'euros, tu peux te laisser tenter.



Bon je sais que tu es un maychan du sans flood mais quand même, tu as bien dû noter les similitudes dans le gameplay entre les deux jeux, non ?
Je ne parle bien évidemment pas de l'aspect rpg light.


Comme chaque année, la promo "big in japan" arrive sur playstation au moment de la golden week :

https://store.playstation.com/fr-fr/...8-BIGINJAPAN/1
Avec notamment persona 5 ultimate à 25 €
https://store.playstation.com/fr-fr/...RSONA5ULTIMATE


La fournée twitch prime du mois est dispo :
https://www.twitch.tv/prime

Et... c'est tout pourri. On se croirait sur l'EGS.

----------


## acdctabs

Moi je les trouve bien les jeux prime, c'est pourri parce que tu les as déjà ?

----------


## Baalim

> Moi je les trouve bien les jeux prime, c'est pourri parce que tu les as déjà ?


Ouaip. après, ça reste du très correct/bon mais je m'attendais à du jeu un peu plus récent.


Infinifactory à 5.59 €
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/infinifactory

----------


## Kargadum

> Non c'est la version standard.


Merci  :;):

----------


## purEcontact

> Bon je sais que tu es un maychan du sans flood mais quand même, tu as bien dû noter les similitudes dans le gameplay entre les deux jeux, non ?
> Je ne parle bien évidemment pas de l'aspect rpg light.


Avant, j'étais un méchant du sans flood mais depuis j'ai trouvé une passion donc ça va mieux.

J'ai pas spécialement trouvé que ce AC se "witcherise" parce que, pour moi, Witcher c'est avant tout un RPG avec des quêtes scénarisées intéressantes, ce que n'a pas AC.

Au niveau du gameplay, même si il fait un effort, Witcher est quand-même bien moi du cul là où dans AC, t'as du bullet time et des super (j'exagère à peine).

Donc, pour moi, c'est un AC dans lequel ils ont troqué un système de combat où tu passais du one shot vers les combats avec barre de vie à de vrais mécaniques de RPG (niveau, équipement, barres affichés).
En gros, ils assument que leur système de combat était de plus en plus foireux depuis le 3 et l'ont remodeler mais ça reste un AC avec ses qualités et ses défauts.

----------


## Calys

World of Goo gratuit sur l'EGS pour les deux du fond qui ne l'ont pas déjà, Stories Untold annoncé pour le 16  :;):

----------


## Baalim

Extension Heavensward gratos popur FF XIV
https://store.eu.square-enix-games.c...eavensward2019

City of God - Prison empire à 3.35 €
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/ci...-prison-empire

Grid Autosport gratos si vous y jouez 5 minutes 
https://www.gamesessions.com/fr/Game/GRIDAutosport


@ purEcontact :

Je suis d'accord sur le fait que les deux jeux restent bien distincts mais je maintiens qu'au niveau du gameplay (combat, déplacements, mini map, inventaire, customisation du personnage, cheval etc.), ce AC a été pioché pas mal de trucs chez The Witcher.

----------


## rogercoincoin

C'est tout comme il dit, le chef Baalim...  :;):

----------


## Baalim

C'est un gif... huuu... surprenant.



Je rappelle que LA Noire : the VR case files est gratos aujourd'hui pour les abonnés viveport et ceux qui lancent un essai gratuit. 

https://www.viveport.com/campaign/CA...0-25f0673529fc

----------


## rogercoincoin

au passage , pour un béotien du casque VR... le -futur- nouveau casque de valve a l'air très impressionnant !!
Plus cette tonne de fils, comme sur d'autre marques.... étonnant !  ::O: 



par contre,cela coûte un peu la peau du fondement , comme on dit ....  ::|:

----------


## Baalim

Vu comme tous ces fils sont chiants et découragent souvent d'utiliser l'oculus, je comprends l'attrait  :Bave:

----------


## Mastaba

> au passage , pour un béotien du casque VR... le -futur- nouveau casque de valve a l'air très impressionnant !!
> Plus cette tonne de fils, comme sur d'autre marques.... étonnant ! 
> 
> https://images.idgesg.net/images/art...5125-large.jpg
> 
> par contre,cela coûte un peu la peau du fondement , comme on dit ....


Il manque la fleshlight connectée dans les accessoires de base.

----------


## Maalak

> au passage , pour un béotien du casque VR... le -futur- nouveau casque de valve a l'air très impressionnant !!
> Plus cette tonne de fils, comme sur d'autre marques.... étonnant ! 
> 
> https://images.idgesg.net/images/art...5125-large.jpg
> 
> par contre,cela coûte un peu la peau du fondement , comme on dit ....


Pour le sans fil, cela sera déjà très intéressant de suivre le Quest s'il support ALVR comme le fait le Go. Mais ce sera à la fin du mois et dans le bon topic, c'est à dire pas ici.  ::siffle::

----------


## velociraptor

A propos de Prey qui était à 3.99€ sur aucnan.fr, il s'agit de dvd de précommandes.


Merci pour la pétoire !

----------


## Baalim

Je dis ça, je dis rien mais ne serait-on pas le premier vendredi du moi ?  ::siffle:: 


Tomb raider (le premier reboot) à 2.64 ou 3.96 € selon la version
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games...e-of-the-year/

----------


## Flad

> Je dis ça, je dis rien mais ne serait-on pas le premier vendredi du moi ?


Ça veut donc dire que demain c'est le 1er samedi du mois !  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> Ça veut donc dire que demain c'est le 1er samedi du mois !


Ouais, je sais, c'est complètement dingue.


Hop, un friday bundle (qui a l'air d'être un 2017 bundle) :
https://www.indiegala.com/fridays-fate-steam-bundle

Re-Hop : un dollar legend bundle qui est en fait un build your own bundle qui cache en son sein un dollar underground bundle (ouais, faut suivre  ::wacko::  ) :
https://www.fanatical.com/en/save-more/dollar-legends

Re-re-hop, un bundle de daube :
https://www.bunchkeys.com/bunch-keys-bundle-38


Ah et Steel Division Congés payés normandy 1936 à 11$ chez chrono.gg

----------


## bbd

Toujours chez chrono.gg, ajout de crashbots et underhero à acheter avec vos coins les coincoins

----------


## Eradan

> Je dis ça, je dis rien mais ne serait-on pas le premier vendredi du moi ?


Quel orgueil démesuré!

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Toujours chez chrono.gg, ajout de crashbots et underhero à acheter avec vos coins les coincoins


Underhero (dont je n'avais jamais entendu parler) a l'air plutot bon pour ceux qui ont aimé Paper mario (les premiers)

----------


## Baalim

> Toujours chez chrono.gg, ajout de crashbots et underhero à acheter avec vos coins les coincoins


Damned, il me manque 3000 points pour underhero  :Emo: 
Il a l'air pas mal du tout, cela dit.

----------


## FB74

> Quel orgueil démesuré!


Heureusement que ce n'est pas vendredi saint...  ::trollface::

----------


## Baalim

> Quel orgueil démesuré!


J'avoue que, parfois et brièvement, je m'interroge sur le fait de mériter autant d'auto-louanges  :Indeed: 


Décidément : 5 bundles chez GMG  ::O: 
https://old.reddit.com/r/GameDeals/c...ant_promotion/

----------


## Flad

> J'avoue que, parfois et brièvement, je m'interroge sur le fait de mériter autant d'auto-louanges 
> 
> 
> Décidément : 5 bundles chez GMG 
> https://old.reddit.com/r/GameDeals/c...ant_promotion/


Sucre toi  :ouaiouai:

----------


## aggelon

> Damned, il me manque 3000 points pour underhero 
> Il a l'air pas mal du tout, cela dit.


Je m’en occupe: je t’en dois  :;):

----------


## Baalim

> Je m’en occupe: je t’en dois


Ahhh joie !  ::wub:: 
Merci


Ahh ! le monthly ! Argh, je souffre  :Emo: 
Ah, pas merci Humble  :tired: 

Do not feed the monkeys,
Monster Prom, 
Finding paradise
I'm not a monster (déjà donné gratos)
The journey down episode 3


Et COD IIII multi le mois prochain ?  :Boom:

----------


## Tenebris

COD dans le monthly, ça sera pas non plus pour ce mois-ci  :Gerbe:

----------


## Catel

...Colove........  ::|: 

Bon si je mets tout de suite en pause je le recevrai pas c'est bien ça ?

----------


## Wolverine

Oui, mais tu ne bénéficieras pas de la réduc abonné si tu fais des achats sur le store.

----------


## Hankh

si quelqu'un veut une clé pour I'm not a monster, mp.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Il manque la fleshlight connectée dans les accessoires de base.


Ahah, je viens justement de lire l'article du Canard Hardeux  ::XD::

----------


## Supergounou

Très bon Monthly pour ma part, pour une fois que je craque j'ai été gâté: aucun des jeux possédés, et la moitié qui me faisaient envie. Cette fois je ne regrette vraiment pas mon investissement  ::):

----------


## sticky-fingers

Sans déconner, Activision... mettre un jeu castré dans le HBM  :ouaiouai:   :Gerbe:

----------


## velociraptor

A quand le jeu Epic ?

----------


## Gorillaz

Dites, ça se passe comment une pause au monthly ? Dès qu'on pause, on saute forcément le mois suivant ? Ensuite l'abonnement reprend automatiquement le mois d'après ?

----------


## Nanaki

> Dites, ça se passe comment une pause au monthly ? Dès qu'on pause, on saute forcément le mois suivant ? Ensuite l'abonnement reprend automatiquement le mois d'après ?


Si tu mets en pause entre aujourd'hui et le 31 mai, tu sauteras le bundle avec COD BO4 et ton abo reprendra automatiquement le 7 Juin.

----------


## Gorillaz

Et je pourrai à nouveau mettre en pause indéfiniment ?

----------


## Nanaki

> Et je pourrai à nouveau mettre en pause indéfiniment ?


Aucun problème, tu peux le faire tous les mois, perso je dois prendre seulement un ou deux monthly dans l'année, je met en pause à chaque fois que le jeu révélé ne me convient pas.
Par contre quand tu mets la pause tu perds les 10% de réduc sur le humble Store réservé au abonnés monthly.

----------


## Mastaba

> si quelqu'un veut une clé pour I'm not a monster, mp.


Merci!  ::):

----------


## purEcontact

Ils avaient pas fait la même pour un autre callof ?

----------


## banditbandit

C'est peut-être déjà passé sinon Starter Bundle à 1.49 € chez GMG :

Frozen Synapse Prime
Toybox Turbos
Peregrin
ADR1FT
Fahrenheit: Indigo Prophecy

----------


## sticky-fingers

> Et je pourrai à nouveau mettre en pause indéfiniment ?


pourquoi (hormis  les 10% et le trove, ok...) ne pas annuler et souscrire à nouveau si jamais un nouveau HBM intéressant sort ?

----------


## Oldnoobie

Jsuis content du bundle dévoilé, pas mal de concepts qui attirent ma curiosité. Et surtout pas de jeux que je viens d'acheter pas cher (Suicide Guy sur Steam, RIME, etc...).
Par contre en effet le prochain est bien daubé, c'est pas que ça me fâche d'avoir l'occasion de découvrir Coloscopy Black Oups 4 mais bon sans le fameux mode zombie ni le solo ça doit être un truc vendu 15€ en temps normal j'imagine et qui ne répond plus que partiellement à ma curiosité. 
A moins d'early reveals qui déchirent, j'optionne de sauter le mois à venir, j'ai l'impression tenace que le monthly est une sorte de Pinata pas moche pécuniairement parlant, mais qui a définitivement baissé la qualité de son offre.

----------


## Topiko

Divinity: Original Sin 2 Definitive edition à son lowest, c'est la version simple:
https://store.steampowered.com/app/4...itive_Edition/

Je croyais avoir vu qu'il existait déjà une gold/goty avec un ou deux DLCs mais j'ai du rêvé...  ::blink::

----------


## madgic

> pourquoi (hormis  les 10% et le trove, ok...) ne pas annuler et souscrire à nouveau si jamais un nouveau HBM intéressant sort ?


Ca marche pour les abonnements sur plusieurs mois (je crois) qui coûtent moins chère. Donc tu t'abonnes pour 1 an et si un mois te plait pas tu mets sur pause.

----------


## Catel

> A moins d'early reveals qui déchirent, j'optionne de sauter le mois à venir, j'ai l'impression tenace que le monthly est une sorte de Pinata pas moche pécuniairement parlant, mais qui a définitivement baissé la qualité de son offre.


C'est une box. Comme celles pour des livres, du vin, du parfum. Sauf que celles-là on s'en sert plutôt pour faire des cadeaux aux autres.

Quant à la baisse de qualité définitive, faudrait dire par rapport à quoi et à quand...

----------


## sticky-fingers

> Ca marche pour les abonnements sur plusieurs mois (je crois) qui coûtent moins chère. Donc tu t'abonnes pour 1 an et si un mois te plait pas tu mets sur pause.


j'avais pas percuté, merci pour l'explication  :;):

----------


## Baalim

Anthem, 27 $ (Code VITAFR)
https://www.play-asia.com/anthem/13/70cfxd

----------


## Gorillaz

> pourquoi (hormis  les 10% et le trove, ok...) ne pas annuler et souscrire à nouveau si jamais un nouveau HBM intéressant sort ?


Dans mon cas en effet je pourrais très bien faire ça ...

----------


## Baalim

Death goat gratuit en drm free.
Amateurs de twin stick shooters énervés et de Metal, c'est pour vous.

https://freebies.indiegala.com/death-goat/




> Zone out, sharpen your arcade twitch skills and decimate demons to a metal soundtrack featuring killer songs from:
> 
> 
> Between The Buried And Me
> Byzantine
> Holy Grail
> God Forbid
> Bloodshot Dawn
> I Legion
> ...



Promo sur le rigolol mais gerbant Windlands (4 €) (et sa suite) :
https://store.steampowered.com/app/428370/Windlands/

----------


## FixB

> Promo sur le rigolol mais gerbant Windlands (4 €) (et sa suite) :
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/428370/Windlands/


Je n'ai pas essayé le premier, mais je n'ai pas trouvé le second gerbant...

----------


## Oldnoobie

J'ai joué au premier, le double grappin c'est sympa même si le feeling manque de patate. Le premier c'est pas tellement qu'il est gerbant, juste il est trop pauvre dans ses décors et lieux avec des énigmes ou exercices de collecte parfois bien pète-couille, notamment parce qu'un peu tous les coins se ressemblent au sein d'une map. Bref j'ai lourdé à contre-coeur, c'est pas aussi bien que ASAMUncle ou même the Free Ones.

----------


## Baalim

> J'ai joué au premier, le double grappin c'est sympa même si le feeling manque de patate. Le premier c'est pas tellement qu'il est gerbant, juste il est trop pauvre dans ses décors et lieux avec des énigmes ou exercices de collecte parfois bien pète-couille, notamment parce qu'un peu tous les coins se ressemblent au sein d'une map. Bref j'ai lourdé à contre-coeur, c'est pas aussi bien que ASAMUncle ou même the Free Ones.


Vous parlez bien de la version oculus, hein ?

----------


## Oldnoobie

J'ai pas d'oculus

----------


## FixB

> Vous parlez bien de la version oculus, hein ?


Oui, je parle de la version Oculus  :;):

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Quant à la baisse de qualité définitive, faudrait dire par rapport à quoi et à quand...


Y a pas eu un rachat / changement d'organisateur de HB ?

----------


## Hilikkus

> Y a pas eu un rachat / changement d'organisateur de HB ?


HB a été racheté par IGN fin 2017

----------


## Morbo

Le trove sur Humble ça fonctionne comment? Parce qu'ils disent les jeux sans DRM, du coup est-ce que ça veut dire qu'il faut être abonné pour les télécharger mais qu'ensuite on peut les lancer même sans abo actif?

----------


## Baalim

> Le trove sur Humble ça fonctionne comment? Parce qu'ils disent les jeux sans DRM, du coup est-ce que ça veut dire qu'il faut être abonné pour les télécharger mais qu'ensuite on peut les lancer même sans abo actif?


C'est ça.

----------


## odji

> Le trove sur Humble ça fonctionne comment? Parce qu'ils disent les jeux sans DRM, du coup est-ce que ça veut dire qu'il faut être abonné pour les télécharger mais qu'ensuite on peut les lancer même sans abo actif?


oui

----------


## Baalim

> Oui, je parle de la version Oculus


 Tu dois être moins sensible à la cinétose que moi  :;):

----------


## Ruvon

Mais c'est quoi ce titre encore  :tired: 

Tu veux pas attendre que les soldes de la semaine de Steam soient actives, vers 19h, avant de réclamer ?  :tired:

----------


## Flad

> Mais c'est quoi ce titre encore 
> 
> Tu veux pas attendre que les soldes de la semaine de Steam soient actives, vers 19h, avant de réclamer ?


Je le fais tant que j'y pense faut pas déconner non plus.

----------


## Baalim

The banner's saga 3 à 14€
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/the-banner-saga-3

Un bundle arc system à 4.6 !!
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...m-works-bundle

Avec GG isuka, under night, arcana hearts love max 3 
évidemment ça serait encore beaucoup mieux si je n'avais pas déjà tous les jeux mais bon etc.

Edit : ah tiens, j'ai pas.inferno climber  ::O: 

 Par contre, je suis un peu triste car il semblerait qu'indie gala ait oublié de publier son bundle de merde du lundi  ::sad::

----------


## pikkpi

> Un bundle arc system à 4.6 !!
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...m-works-bundle
> 
> Avec GG isuka, under night, arcana hearts love max 3 
> évidemment ça serait encore beaucoup mieux si je n'avais pas déjà tous les jeux mais bon etc.


Totion sur celui-ci quand même c'est pas les versions "définitives" pour les jeux de baston du lot ( vous êtes prévenus )

----------


## Fretch

Kathy rain gratos jusque demain:

https://store.steampowered.com/app/370910/Kathy_Rain/

----------


## Ruvon

South Park bundle à 16,18€ : https://store.steampowered.com/bundle/6115/

Dawn of Man à 17,84€ : https://store.steampowered.com/app/858810/

Burned Land made in Canard à 16,79€ : https://store.steampowered.com/app/833170/

Don't Escape: 4 Days in Wasteland à 12,74€ : https://store.steampowered.com/app/611760/

Aeon of Sands - The Trail à 12,72€ : https://store.steampowered.com/app/907820/

The Light Keeps Us Safe à 12,59€ : https://store.steampowered.com/app/853240/

Panzer Strategy à 12,49€ : https://store.steampowered.com/app/769950/

Eugenics à 8,74€ : https://store.steampowered.com/app/935610/

Rainswept à 7,99€ : https://store.steampowered.com/app/772290/

Acropolis: The Archaic Age à 7,19€ : https://store.steampowered.com/app/955670/

The Slater (ni Kelly, ni Christian) à 5,59€ : https://store.steampowered.com/app/881690/

Thief of Thieves: Season One à 5,70€ : https://store.steampowered.com/app/635390/

Tech Support: Error Unknown à 7,49€ : https://store.steampowered.com/app/781480/

The Ballad Singer à 16,59€ : https://store.steampowered.com/app/907380/

Midnight Quest à 2,99€ : https://store.steampowered.com/app/698450/

Age of Civilizations II à 2,49€ : https://store.steampowered.com/app/603850/

@Flad : il est pas encore minuit  ::trollface::

----------


## Baalim

Shrouded in sanity  (1 €) n'a jamais été aussi peu cher et l'autre sale type n'en parle même pas  ::O: 

https://store.steampowered.com/app/4...ded_in_Sanity/

Idem pour Lightspeer (1 €) : 
https://store.steampowered.com/app/434740/Lichtspeer/

----------


## Ruvon

> Shrouded in sanity  (1 €) n'a jamais été aussi peu cher et l'autre sale type n'en parle même pas 
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/4...ded_in_Sanity/


Je ne parle pas des jeux que j'ai mis en ignore-list sur Steam  ::siffle:: 

D'ailleurs faudrait que j'arrête de répondre aux gens que j'ai mis en ignore-list sur le forum  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> Je ne parle pas des jeux que j'ai mis en ignore-list sur Steam 
> 
> D'ailleurs faudrait que j'arrête de répondre aux gens que j'ai mis en ignore-list sur le forum


Ah, je me disais bien que cet avatar me disait quelque chose...




En live, annonce d'un nouvel indie gala spécial cochonou !

https://www.indiegala.com/wild-anime-adult-games-bundle

Ou comment recycler ses vieux rpg maker tout pourris  :Facepalm:

----------


## Ruvon

Tain c'est cher pour voir deux culottes, c'est vraiment pour les pigeons  ::o:  Même les vaisseaux de Star Citizen ont l'air plus honnêtes !  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> Tain c'est cher pour voir deux culottes, c'est vraiment pour les pigeons  Même les vaisseaux de Star Citizen ont l'air plus honnêtes !


Tu cherches tous les fiers possesseurs de SC, hein ?  :Boom: 

Viens te battre sur le discord de cpc !

----------


## Ruvon

> Tu cherches tous les fiers possesseurs de SC, hein ? 
> 
> Viens te battre sur le discord de cpc !


Ce lieu de perdition où personne ne respecte la charte pourtant identique à celle du forum sur la ponctuation et les majuscules ? Où les vieux croulants tentent de se faire passer pour des jeunes ?  ::ninja:: 

Et mon message était surtout pour trigger les pervers qui auraient succombé à ton bundle moisi, même House Party a l'air plus intéressant que les "jeux" qu'il y a dedans !

----------


## Baalim

Resident Evil VII à 10 €... sur le windows store
https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/p/re...d/9nblggh4spk6

Typoman, 2.99 € (1.88 en complétant le bundle du développeur)
https://store.steampowered.com/app/336240/Typoman/

Fidel, un puzzle/dungeon crawler/rogue like qui a l'air sympa à 3 €
Vu que je l'ai (humble, fanatical ?), faudrait que j'essaye.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/5...ungeon_Rescue/

A noter, pour les amoureux des clébards, que le fidel en question est une cochonnerie poilue.

----------


## Tenebris

Quand on y pense, on est mardi et si ça se trouve demain on sera peut être même, avec un peu de chance, un mercredi, ça fait trop de suspense d'ici le prochain monthly  ::ninja::

----------


## rogercoincoin

nooooooon, tu mens ! ::rolleyes::

----------


## Oldnoobie

Y se fout bien de notre gueule le mois de mai... il finit un vendredi 31, du coup on va attendre une semaine de + pour avoir le premier vendredi du mois...

----------


## pikkpi

> Y se fout bien de notre gueule le mois de mai... il finit un vendredi 31, du coup on va attendre une semaine de + pour avoir le premier vendredi du mois...


Pareil pour le samedi du coup...

----------


## Flad

> Pareil pour le samedi du coup...


Tu veux dire qu'il y a un samedi 32 mai ?!  ::o:

----------


## FB74

> Tu veux dire qu'il y a un samedi 32 mai ?!


Un samedi spécial, avec du -90% sur par mal de jeux.  ::ninja::

----------


## pikkpi

> Tu veux dire qu'il y a un samedi 32 mai ?!


Ben on sait jamais vu qu'il est pas passé encore.

__

Stick it to The Man! à 1,44€ avec le code HardHat

----------


## Valenco

:^_^:  Vous êtes en forme aujourd'hui !

----------


## Baalim

> Vous êtes en forme aujourd'hui !


Faut voir. J'aurais quand même quelques réserves à émettre vis à vis du titre  :tired: 


Fade to silence : 27 $ (VITAFR)
https://www.play-asia.com/fade-to-silence/13/70cni1

----------


## rogercoincoin

> Vous êtes en forme aujourd'hui !


surtout baalim !!  il a la pêche  !!!   :;):

----------


## Herr Peter

> Fidel, un puzzle/dungeon crawler/rogue like qui a l'air sympa à 3 €



À ce qu'il parait, _Fidel casse trop_ les c*uilles avec ses _coups bas_, et ça franchement ça fait un peu Che.

----------


## Baalim

> À ce qu'il parait, _Fidel casse trop_ les c*uilles avec ses _coups bas_, et ça franchement ça fait un peu Che.





> Madame, Monsieur,
> 
> Je vous remercie par avance de bien vouloir  procéder au remplacement de mon modèle "Her Peter V0.12" qui est manifestement défectueux et se comporte comme un modèle "OldNoobie V.534" (modèle retiré de la vente en raison de son comportement erratique). 
> 
> Je ne peux que supposer que ce produit présente un problème de firmware. 
> 
> Dans l'attente de votre retour,
> 
> Je vous prie d'agréer, Madame, Monsieur, l'expression de mes sentiments distingués.
> ...



Etrangement, le vil Ruvon n'a pas évoqué la promo sur Eroico, seul metroidvania -light- dans lequel, je cite "Female characters in the game are capable of forcefully engaging in sex with the male, player-controlled protagonist"

Selon notre estimé confère gamer, Leezie :  




> It's a fantasy platformer where enemies will bang you if you get stunned. What more could a gamer want ?


https://store.steampowered.com/app/947600/Eroico/

----------


## Ruvon

> Etrangement, le vil Ruvon n'a pas évoqué la promo sur Eroico, seul metroidvania -light- dans lequel, je cite "Female characters in the game are capable of forcefully engaging in sex with the male, player-controlled protagonist"





> Je ne parle pas des jeux que j'ai mis en ignore-list sur Steam 
> 
> D'ailleurs faudrait que j'arrête de répondre aux gens que j'ai mis en ignore-list sur le forum


C'est toujours valable  ::siffle::

----------


## Baalim

> C'est toujours valable


Censure !!!  :Carton: 

Espèce de dictateur numérique 

Spoiler Alert! 


(de gauche et sjw  ::ninja::  ) 

 :Boom: 




Accessoirement, j'ai un code promo pour obtenir Shockrods à 8.39 €
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games/shockrods-pc/

----------


## FB74

Pas de nouveau bundle, vous pouvez retourner à vos occupations.  :Indeed:

----------


## Ruvon

The Banner Saga 3 à 13,99€ sur Fanatical pour encore 20h ou liquidation du stock : https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/the-banner-saga-3

----------


## Ruvon

Big Bad Boss Bundle avec Jotun, Titan Souls, Furi, Absolver et Dead Cells pour 36,31€ : https://store.steampowered.com/bundl...d_Boss_Bundle/

Tous les jeux sont soldés indépendamment et si vous en avez déjà, c'est encore moins cher.

Don't Starve Together à 5,99€ : https://store.steampowered.com/app/3...arve_Together/

Last Day of June à 5,50 dollars sur chrono.gg.

----------


## Flad

Jotun je le fais en ce moment sur switch, il est bieng !

----------


## rogercoincoin

heu pour Last Day of June ... Sur steam, des gens parlent d'un bug SÉVÈRE, sur les sauvegardes, pour un deuxième run... ce sont des bêtises ou pas ??  
exemple :
 " First off, don't buy this for the full price, which is 20 EUR at this time. Reasons for this are the very low playthrough time, zero replayability and a glaring bug which can and will cause trouble with your savegame if you don't finish this in one session. Keep this in mind when you decide to spend money on this.
(Offical dev answer seems to be: "Can't fix it, play in one session." There's also a workaround in the likes of "60% of the time it works all the time". Good luck.) "
 ::sad::

----------


## DCX

> C'est peut-être déjà passé sinon Starter Bundle à 1.49 € chez GMG :
> 
> Frozen Synapse Prime
> Toybox Turbos
> Peregrin
> ADR1FT
> Fahrenheit: Indigo Prophecy


Pour le prix c'est un très bon bundle. Rien que pour Toybox Turbos ça les vaut largement.
Ça et le Stick it to The Man! de Pikkpi, ça me suffit.
Merci les gars.

----------


## aggelon

> heu pour Last Day of June


Il est actuellement à $5,50 sur chrono.gg pour 10h encore  :;):

----------


## Fastela

Je viens de recevoir un coupon -75% sur The Escapists 2. Si ça intéresse quelqu'un, faîtes-moi signe !

----------


## Gorillaz

Pour les amateurs de survie en slip dans la neige (ackboo avait kiffé), the long dark est à son quasi PBH sur Steam, pour la modique somme de 6.24€

----------


## Baalim

The indie mixtape à 1$
https://www.wingamestore.com/product...Indie-Mixtape/
https://store.steampowered.com/app/3...Indie_Mixtape/

Anno 1503 gold : 1.15 €
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/anno...-uplay--3388-1

Bendy and the ink machine : 4$
DRM free et clé steam
https://joeydrewstudios.itch.io/batim

----------


## La Chouette

Monster Prom à 5.99€ et son DLC à 3.99€ jusqu'au 21 mai sur Steam pour fêter la sortie du Kickstarter pour sa suite. Achetez, c'est du bon. Et pledgez sur le Kickstarter, ce sera du bon aussi.

----------


## Eskimon

Fastela, moi ca pourrait m'intéresser ! (pour acheter le jeu pour un ami pour que l'on puisse s'évader ensemble)

----------


## El_Mariachi²

> Monster Prom à 5.99€ et son DLC à 3.99€ jusqu'au 21 mai sur Steam pour fêter la sortie du Kickstarter pour sa suite. Achetez, c'est du bon. Et pledgez sur le Kickstarter, ce sera du bon aussi.


Ptain j'avais pas lu Prom au début  ::ninja::

----------


## aggelon

Pour célébrer ses 10 ans, Minecraft "classique" est désormais gratos sur navigateur :  https://classic.minecraft.net

----------


## odji

rebundle du mercredi chez IG: https://www.indiegala.com/action-lea...m-games-bundle

----------


## Baalim

> rebundle du mercredi chez IG: https://www.indiegala.com/action-lea...m-games-bundle


En cherchant des informations sur l'étrange verlet swing, ke suis tombé sur un test très emballé de Gautoz chez GK

https://www.gamekult.com/jeux/verlet...9615/test.html

11.90 € pour un an d'abonnement chez videogamer retro

https://www.kiosque-fae.fr/magazine/...9ff84bae09c933

----------


## Gordor

Je sais pas si c’est passé mais je m’en fou :
3 mois de Xbox game pass pour 1€
Ça permet de jouer 3 mois à sea of thieves pour quedal.
A priori il a été mis à jour et ça a l’air cool.

----------


## ElleLaisseDes

Bayonetta à 4€30 https://www.chrono.gg/

le site cdkeys.com c'est du gris ou c'est legit pour vous ? y a Metal Gear Revengence  à 1.80€ en ce moment (pour pas enfreindre d'éventuelles règles je ne me risquerais pas à link l'offre du coup  ::P:  )

----------


## FB74

C'est du gris, mais tendance sombre.  ::trollface::

----------


## Baalim

Le mignon Tracks, the train set à 5$
https://www.lbostore.com/Games/2733/...Train-Set-Game


Sinon, oui, cdkeys est clairement du côté gris foncé même si certains vilains ici présents ont déjà acheté là bas.

Ac odyssey à 22.5€
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/as...-creed-odyssey


Pour les amateurs de SF militariste, Story bundle a pensé à vous :
https://storybundle.com/military?utm...=targetslocked

Vous y apprendrez les tactiques de bases des plus grands experts militaire "comme foncer dans l'ennemi avec votre vaisseau en rade de carburant pour exploser toute sa flotte en trois secondes ™ ou envoyer votre cavalerie foncer en chantant dans les ténèbres pour se faire défoncer la gueule par un ennemi invisible ™ (bien évidemment, en version SF).

----------


## Oldnoobie

Ah ben je ne suis pas le seul à avoir de sommaires concepts tactiques en tête du type "la cavalerie, dont l'atout est la mobilité, s'utilise en soutien pour contourner, flanker ou prendre à revers, voire appuyer un front enfoncé" et pas "en première ligne seule sans savoir à quoi elle se heurte". Ça me rassure.

----------


## Ruvon

> "comme foncer dans l'ennemi avec votre vaisseau en rade de carburant pour exploser toute sa flotte en trois secondes ™


Tu fais bien de mettre le trademark, c'est le scénario de Star Wars 8 que tu spoiles là.  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> Tu fais bien de mettre le trademark, c'est le scénario de Star Wars 8 que tu spoiles là.


Vous devez vous méprendre, cher Monsieur. Je ne connais certes pas ce film là mais je n'imagine personne écrire volontairement un scénario aussi idiot.


Beholder à 1 €
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/beholder


The watchmaker, dont j'ignorais l'existence, est à 3 €
https://www.gamersgate.com/DD-THE-WA...the-watchmaker


Love is the plan, the plan is death au prix miraculeux de ZERO € au lieu de 420 pétrodollars  ::o: 
https://blood-w.itch.io/love-is-the-...-plan-is-death

A noter, plein d'autres jeux pourris momentanément gratos chez itch.io.
Enjoy  :Cigare: 



L'utilitaire caffeine gratos. 
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/caffeine

Le très meta Bedlam est à 60 centimes
https://www.indiegala.com/store/product/261490

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Je sais pas si c’est passé mais je m’en fou :
> 3 mois de Xbox game pass pour 1€
> Ça permet de jouer 3 mois à sea of thieves pour quedal.
> A priori il a été mis à jour et ça a l’air cool.


Kahn a fait dessus un stream Twitch la semaine dernière : https://www.twitch.tv/videos/419392820

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Kahn a fait dessus un stream Twitch la semaine dernière : https://www.twitch.tv/videos/419392820


ça vaut le coup en solo ou c'est vraiment fait pour être joué à plusieurs ?

----------


## pipoop

> ça vaut le coup en solo ou c'est vraiment fait pour être joué à plusieurs ?


J'ai pose la meme question sur le topic du jeu...

----------


## pipoop

> Le mignon Tracks, the train set à 5$
> https://www.lbostore.com/Games/2733/...Train-Set-Game
> 
> 
> Sinon, oui, cdkeys est clairement du côté gris foncé même si certains vilains ici présents ont déjà acheté là bas.
> 
> Ac odyssey à 22.5€
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/as...-creed-odyssey
> 
> ...


Un des titres et :
Devils & Black Sheep 
ca me rappelle quelqu'un..

----------


## Ruvon

> Un des titres et :
> Devils & Black Sheep 
> ca me rappelle quelqu'un..


 :^_^:

----------


## Baalim

Zombi 1.99€
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/zombi

----------


## trex

Extensions Path of Fire pour GW² à -50% (15€)ou le pack des 2 Extensions à -50% (25€)

----------


## JulLeBarge

> J'ai pose la meme question sur le topic du jeu...


J'ai fait une recherche rapide d'après Reddit, la réponse semble être plutôt non. On peut jouer solo, mais le jeu n'est pas vraiment fait pour.

----------


## Ruvon

Vanquish Lorraine à 4,80 dollars sur https://www.chrono.gg

----------


## Ruvon

American Fugitive à 13,39€ sur WinGameStore : https://www.wingamestore.com/product...ican-Fugitive/

Pyre à 6,71€ sur Steam : https://store.steampowered.com/app/462770/Pyre/

----------


## barbarian_bros

*Age of Wonders III* gratos sur le Humble Store (contre abonnement à la newsletter)





Offre valable jusqu'à samedi soir.
Clé Steam, à activer avant le 16 mai.

----------


## Harvester

> Vanquish Lorraine à 4,80 dollars sur https://www.chrono.gg


Tu sors.

----------


## Baalim

Divide by sheep gratos.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/2...vide_By_Sheep/

Idem pour fearless fantasy
https://store.steampowered.com/app/2...rless_Fantasy/

Pyre en promo à 7€ sur steam.

----------


## Flad

> Pyre à 6,71€ sur Steam : https://store.steampowered.com/app/462770/Pyre/





> Pyre en promo à 7€ sur steam.


Toi aussi joue à "qui est l'escroc ?" !

----------


## Baalim

> Toi aussi joue à "qui est l'escroc ?" !


Moi, non  ::ninja:: 
D'ailleurs, je ne vois aucune similitude entre ces deux messages.

Sleeping dogs DE à 2.69 €
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/a...nitive-edition

----------


## Ruvon

> Divide by sheep gratos.
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/2...vide_By_Sheep/
> 
> Idem pour fearless fantasy
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/2...rless_Fantasy/


Divide by Sheep il est très sympa quand on aime découper les moutons, par contre c'est un peu tôt pour l'Aïd  :;): 

Fearless Fantasy a l'air tellement dégueulasse que même gratuit c'est hors de question  :^_^: 




> Toi aussi joue à "qui est l'escroc ?" !


 :^_^:  Il doit avoir un deal avec Gabe pour récupérer les 29 centimes de différence.




> *Age of Wonders III* gratos sur le Humble Store (contre abonnement à la newsletter)
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2019/05/09/99f...2ae6fe80c7.png
> 
> Offre valable jusqu'à samedi soir.
> Clé Steam, à activer avant le 16 mai.


Merci pour l'info, best deal de la journée.

Soldes TinyBuild sur Steam : https://store.steampowered.com/searc...sher=tinyBuild

Graveyard Keeper, Streets of Rogue, Swag and Sorcery qui vient de sortir, Party Hard, Pathologic 2, Punch Club, The Final Station, Mr Shifty, Phantom Trigger...

----------


## Baalim

Ah, je ne l'avais pas vu passer, ce bundle  ::O: 

https://www.humblebundle.com/books/p...ion_bookbundle

Avec Tyler cross et Babylon Berlin notamment.

----------


## Ruvon

Conarium à 6,79€ sur Steam : https://store.steampowered.com/app/313780/Conarium/

Phantom Trigger à 4,94€ sur Steam : https://store.steampowered.com/app/4...antom_Trigger/

A Mortician Tale à 4,09€ sur Steam : https://store.steampowered.com/app/5...rticians_Tale/

FAR: Lone Sails à 9,74€ sur Steam : https://store.steampowered.com/app/6...AR_Lone_Sails/

A Case of Distrust à 7,49€ sur Steam : https://store.steampowered.com/app/7...e_of_Distrust/

Not Tonight à 12,49€ sur Steam : https://store.steampowered.com/app/733790/Not_Tonight/

Objects in Space à 14,69€ sur Steam : https://store.steampowered.com/app/8...ects_in_Space/

Iceberg Adventure Pack avec The Lost Crown, Darkness Within 1&2, Conarium, Inmates (tous soldés de leur côté)... à 19,22€ sur Steam : https://store.steampowered.com/bundl...dventure_Pack/

Moins cher si vous en avez déjà.

----------


## banditbandit

Whale Rock Bundle à 1.99 € contient :

We Are The Dwarves
Timelock VR
Deployment

----------


## plotz

Dex à 2€ https://www.humblebundle.com/store/dex. Maintenant qu'il est patché correctement il vaut le coup.

----------


## Ruvon

> Dex à 2€ https://www.humblebundle.com/store/dex. Maintenant qu'il est patché correctement il vaut le coup.


Tu veux dire quoi par patché correctement ? Il y a eu un patch récemment ?

----------


## plotz

> Tu veux dire quoi par patché correctement ? Il y a eu un patch récemment ?


Oui, en janvier : il est maintenant en v 7.0.0.0 Enhanced Edition. J'ai adoré. https://steamcommunity.com/games/269...48143471838496

----------


## odji

bag56 chez groupees, https://groupees.com/bab56   (avec potentiellement https://store.steampowered.com/app/8...opical_Mayhem/ https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...use_of_Evil_2/ https://store.steampowered.com/app/8..._Switch_Evade/ )

1euros et 9 centimes, 14 titres https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...-plasma-bundle

----------


## Ruvon

> Oui, en janvier : il est maintenant en v 7.0.0.0 Enhanced Edition. J'ai adoré. https://steamcommunity.com/games/269...48143471838496


Ok merci, j'y rejetterais un œil  :;): 

Achetez-le : Battle Brothers à 13,99€ sur Steam : https://store.steampowered.com/app/3...ttle_Brothers/

L'avis de deux cons sur le sujet : 
https://cabinetdechaologie.wordpress...la-vie-en-bro/
https://dystopeek.fr/jouer/battle-brothers/

----------


## Baalim

Graaaaaaatos !
https://www.greenmangaming.com/free-game-giveaway/


Far cry 5 à 14 €
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/far-cry-5

Promo minecraft sur la boutique dédiée (-37 % sur la version java et la version win 10)

----------


## FB74

> Graaaaaaatos !
> https://www.greenmangaming.com/free-game-giveaway/


Vu les merdes proposées...  ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

Bundle Tartiflex Mundi sur Indie Gala : https://www.indiegala.com/artifex-mu...m-games-bundle

Acaratus à 2,79€ sur le Humble Store : https://www.humblebundle.com/store/acaratus

Among the Innocent: A Stricken Tale à 2,94€ sur le Humble Store : https://www.humblebundle.com/store/a...-stricken-tale

Attentat 1942 à 3,69€ sur le Humble Store : https://www.humblebundle.com/store/attentat-1942

Cosmic Express à 2,99€ sur le Humble Store : https://www.humblebundle.com/store/cosmic-express

3030 Deathwar Redux - A Space Odyssey à 4,94€ sur le Humble Store : https://www.humblebundle.com/store/3030-deathwar-redux

911 Operator à 3,74€ sur Steam : https://store.steampowered.com/app/503560/911_Operator/

State of Mind à 14,99€ sur le Humble Store : https://www.humblebundle.com/store/state-of-mind

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Vu les merdes proposées...


C'est clair, même avec un bâton je touche pas à ces jeux...

----------


## Ruvon

> C'est clair, même avec un bâton je touche pas à ces jeux...


Pareil. J'attends que Baalim nous dise ce qu'il a eu :vautour:

----------


## Baalim

Deux nouveaux jeux sur le chrono.gg

https://www.chrono.gg/shop

Avec celui-ci qui a l'air pas mal mais qui, comme tous les multis indépendants ou presque, est déjà moribond.
https://store.steampowered.com/app/492760/Aftercharge/

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Pareil. J'attends que Baalim nous dise ce qu'il a eu :vautour:


J'ai pris la première merde au pif. C'est pas pour moi, c'est pour l'anniv cpcgifts  :Fourbe:

----------


## FB74

> J'ai pris la première merde au pif. C'est pas pour moi, c'est pour l'anniv cpcgifts


'Foiré...  ::XD::

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Deux nouveaux jeux sur le chrono.gg
> 
> https://www.chrono.gg/shop
> 
> Avec celui-ci qui a l'air pas mal mais qui, comme tous les multis indépendants ou presque, est déjà moribond.
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/492760/Aftercharge/
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> ...


Le fameux pdf ?  ::siffle::

----------


## Baalim

> Le fameux pdf ?


Chut  ::ninja:: 

Artifex mundi 12 
https://www.indiegala.com/artifex-mu...DLE+-+20190510

----------


## Ruvon

> Chut 
> 
> Artifex mundi 12 
> https://www.indiegala.com/artifex-mu...DLE+-+20190510





> Bundle Tartiflex Mundi sur Indie Gala : https://www.indiegala.com/artifex-mu...m-games-bundle


Déjà annoncé, mais sans ton lien d'affiliation sournois  ::siffle::

----------


## Baalim

> Déjà annoncé, mais sans ton lien d'affiliation sournois


Il a rien de sournois, mon lien. C'est celui de la mailing list d'indie gala  ::sad:: 

Et celui-là, t'en as parlé ?

https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...-plasma-bundle
Bon, ok, c'est de la merde mais si on s'arrête à des détails comme ça  ::siffle:: 


GTA V à 11.11 € avec le code ISTHEREANYDEAL
https://2game.com/eu/grand-theft-auto-v

Plein de promotions sur le nintendo store.
https://www.nintendo.fr/Rechercher/R...3263-11772&p=2

----------


## Supergounou

> Et celui-là, t'en as parlé ?
> 
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...-plasma-bundle
> Bon, ok, c'est de la merde mais si on s'arrête à des détails comme ça


Lui non, quelqu'un d'autre oui:




> 1euros et 9 centimes, 14 titres https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...-plasma-bundle

----------


## Ruvon

> Il a rien de sournois, mon lien. C'est celui de la mailing list d'indie gala 
> 
> Et celui-là, t'en as parlé ?
> 
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...-plasma-bundle
> Bon, ok, c'est de la merde mais si on s'arrête à des détails comme ça


Je n'en ai pas parlé. Par contre...




> 1euros et 9 centimes, 14 titres https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...-plasma-bundle


 ::siffle::

----------


## Baalim

M'en fous, je vous ai tous blacklistés.  :tired:

----------


## FB74

> M'en fous, je vous ai tous blacklistés.


Mais est-ce que tu vois tes propres posts ?  :tired: 

 ::trollface::

----------


## Baalim

> Mais est-ce que tu vois tes propres posts ?


Nan, j'ai commencé par moi  ::ninja:: 

Age of mythology extended à 6 €
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/a...tended-edition

----------


## Flad

> M'en fous, je vous ai tous blacklistés.


Oh non  :Emo:

----------


## Valenco

> M'en fous, je vous ai tous blacklistés.


Certes. Mais vu que tout le monde ici t'a également blacklisté, ça s'annule et, du coup, tu vois tous les messages.  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

Je vois rien, j'entends rien mais je vais quand même tous vous modobell (surtout l'autre gros pervers et ses licornes)  ::ninja:: 

Un truc sympa pour ceux qui n'ont jamais créé de liste d'achat chez l'ogre amazon :

https://www.dealabs.com/bons-plans/8...amazon-1590875

Chaque utilisateur Amazon éligible qui consulte la page internet amazon.fr/b?n…031 sur laquelle l’Offre est présentée, qui crée sa Liste d’envies pour la toute première fois entre le 06 mai 2019 et le 01 juillet 2019 inclus et ajoute au moins 3 produits à sa Liste d’envies avant le 01 juillet 2019, recevra un code promotionnel de 8 € à valoir sur un futur achat éligible de 30 € minimum sur le site Amazon.fr qu’il pourra utiliser au plus tard le 15 juillet 2019 (l’Offre).

Une préco pour plein de trucs ignobles pour 1.5$
https://groupees.com/bab56

Le très bon ticket to earth est à 3$ sur Android.
http://www.app-sales.net/sales/10229

*(Life is feudal) Forest village* à 5.16 €
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/l...forest-village

Il ne me semble pas l'avoir vu moins cher.


Le vieux mais apprécié P&C *overlocked* à 3 €
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/o...ry-of-violence
Un test sur le site de référence du genre : 
https://adventuregamers.com/articles/view/18164

Kopanito all stars soccer à 1.74 €
https://store.steampowered.com/app/3...lStars_Soccer/

----------


## rogercoincoin

ah... copain Baalim ....

----------


## Baalim

A peine NSFW... mais gratos 

Spoiler Alert! 


(en fait, complètement nsfw)



https://freebies.indiegala.com/oppai...ummer-trouble/



Apparemment gratos comme divide by sheep, one troll army
https://store.steampowered.com/app/4...ne_Troll_Army/

EDIT : gratos mais pas ajouté à votre collection.


*The witcher encore gratos* avec en prime un paquet de cartes pour le gwent :
https://www.gog.com/gwent-welcome-bonus

----------


## Jughurta

*BirdGut* gratos sur Steam

----------


## Ruvon

> *BirdGut* gratos sur Steam


Heu... C'est un jeu gratuit, oui, comme il y en a des centaines sur Steam... On les classe tous dans les bons plans ?  ::unsure::

----------


## Jughurta

Celui-ci contrairement à la majorité des autres vient de sortir et n'a pas l'air d'être un étron, après c'est gratuit tu en fait ce que tu veux  :;):

----------


## Ruvon

> Celui-ci contrairement à la majorité des autres vient de sortir et n'a pas l'air d'être un étron, après c'est gratuit tu en fait ce que tu veux


Du coup, topic des jeux indés ou des niouzes ? Un bon plan c'est un produit que tu peux acheter moins cher que d'habitude.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Hyeud

Je te trouve dur là, perso, je lis pas ce tas d'immondices trollesques qui est le topic des niouzes, du coup, son lien m'a intéressé et j'ai déjà DL le jeu.

----------


## PeaK

> Du coup, topic des jeux indés ou des niouzes ? Un bon plan c'est un produit que tu peux acheter moins cher que d'habitude.


C'est si grave ? On serait sur le topic du sans flood je comprendrais, mais là... Un bon plan c'est un plan qui est bon, pas forcément quelque chose de payant à la base  ::unsure::

----------


## banditbandit

Sans doute parce que c'est pas une bouse.  :;):

----------


## Ruvon

On peut en causer, c'est pas "grave", vous avez raison. Si vous voulez des infos intéressantes sur des jeux qui viennent de sortir, le topic des jeux indés est le VRAI topic des niouzes.

C'est juste que ça a été posté comme un bon plan gratuit, pas comme un jeu free-to-play qui vient de sortir. Et avec l'argument du "c'est gratuit tu en fais ce que tu veux", je peux poster plusieurs dizaines de pages de jeux "gratuits parce qu'ils n'ont jamais été payants" sur ce topic.

Mais tant mieux si ça a intéressé des gens, profitez-en  :;): 

A titre perso, j'ai un peu l'impression que c'est une bouse, mais si la qualité du produit était un argument sur la pertinence du bon plan, on aurait pas droit aux infos sur les bundles moisis qui sortent chaque jour.  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

Quelques promos sympathiques chez humble, à commencer par cosmic star heroine à plus ou moins 5€ selon que vous soyez un nanti ou un sans dents :

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/cosmic-star-heroine

----------


## BenRicard

** Troll On **

Fortnite gratos sur l'Epic Store...pour une durée indéterminée en plus...un vrai bon plan !  ::ninja:: 

** Troll off **

Des bisous

----------


## Mamadou

On fait une L.I.S.T.E pour classifier ce qui est un bon plan et ce qui ne l'est pas ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Ruvon

> On fait une L.I.S.T.E pour classifier ce qui est un bon plan et ce qui ne l'est pas ?


On peut gagner du temps, suffit de mettre Baalim en ignore liste, il ne restera pas beaucoup de "pas bons plans"  ::ninja::

----------


## Catel

Et moi qui venais justement vous informer que Super Awesome Killer Clown Puzzle est à 0,16 € (-97%) sur Fallfromthetruck.ru... vous êtes des monstres  ::cry::

----------


## Baalim

> Et moi qui venais justement vous informer que Super Awesome Killer Clown Puzzle est à 0,16 € (-97%) sur Fallfromthetruck.ru... vous êtes des monstres


Il manque le lien  ::sad:: 
Je le voulais trop celui-là.

Jettomero à 3.47 brouzoufs
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/j...f-the-universe

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> On peut gagner du temps, suffit de mettre Baalim en ignore liste, il ne restera pas beaucoup de "pas bons plans"


Tu vas rater tous les beaux bundles groupees en faisant ça. N'y pense même pas.

----------


## Mamadou

> On peut gagner du temps, suffit de mettre Baalim en ignore liste, il ne restera pas beaucoup de "pas bons plans"


Jamais, je raterais toutes les bonnes promos sur les hentai douteux

----------


## FB74

> Jamais, je raterais toutes les bonnes promos sur les hentai douteux


Le fameux dicton de Baalim: _"Si tu avances et je recule, comment veux-tu que je te tentacule ?"_  ::ninja::

----------


## Le ChIeN fOu

> Le fameux dicton de Baalim: _"Si tu avances et je recule, comment veux-tu que je te tentacule ?"_


En même temps avec tous vos pics il est tant acculé.

----------


## madgic

> Le fameux dicton de Baalim: _"Si tu avances et je recule, comment veux-tu que je te tentacule ?"_


Une syllabe est en trop dans la citation, trouvez-là  ::siffle::

----------


## Ruvon

Overload à 12,49€ sur le Humble Store : https://www.humblebundle.com/store/overload

50 years à 1,24€ sur Steam : https://store.steampowered.com/app/502740/50_years/

Aporia: Beyond the Valley à 6,49€ sur le Humble Store : https://www.humblebundle.com/store/a...deluxe-edition

Nine Parchments à 4,99€ sur le Humble Store : https://www.humblebundle.com/store/nineparchments

Aztez à 4,45€ sur le Humble Store : https://www.humblebundle.com/store/aztez

Political Animals à 3,74€ sur le Humble Store : 
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/politicalanimals

Everything + OST à 3,56€ sur le Humble Store https://www.humblebundle.com/store/everything-plus-ost

Everything sans l'OST à 2,59€ sur le Humble Store : https://www.humblebundle.com/store/everything

Rainbow Six Siege à 7,79€ sur Fanatical : https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/to...andard-edition

----------


## Baalim

Gratuit aujourd'hui et uniquement en drm free : displaced
https://game.giveawayoftheday.com/displaced/#
https://store.steampowered.com/app/615970/Displaced/

Encore quelques heures pour récupérer squad à 17.8€ chez chrono.gg

J'étais complètement passé à côté de ce blade strangers, baston vs, qui a l'air pas mal du tout et qui est soldé à 50%

https://store.steampowered.com/app/5...ade_Strangers/

Project pastorate, un VN épisodique très différent du reste de la production, est à 1.6€
https://store.steampowered.com/app/8...ect_Pastorate/

----------


## JulLeBarge

Je crois pas l'avoir vu, Ghost Recon Wildlands Edition Ultime est à 30€ sur Uplay (24€ si vous avez un code -20%).
L'édition standard est à 15€ avant code promo aussi.

https://store.ubi.com/fr/tom-clancys...a.html#start=1

----------


## Oldnoobie

Il est tellement répétitif, je ne recommande pas forcément de prendre plus que le jeu de base  ::P:

----------


## Valenco

> En même temps avec tous vos pics il est tant acculé.


 ::P:

----------


## Baalim

Excellent prix (13.75 €) pour le sympathique *Tokyo xanadu EX+*

https://www.gamersgate.com/DD-TOKYO-...okyo-xanadu-ex

----------


## rogercoincoin

Merci baalim  !

----------


## Baalim

Spec ops : the line : 4.53$ en drm free chez GOG
https://www.gog.com/game/spec_ops_the_line

Japanese indie bundle chez Indie gala
https://www.indiegala.com/japanese-i...s-steam-bundle

J'ai l'impression qu'ils se sont contentés de compacter deux anciens bundles  ::siffle::

----------


## Marmottas

On est lundi...

Il n'y a rien...

sur...

Steam...

 ::huh:: 

C'est un coup de Ruvon qui n'a pas eu le temps de les pointer ou ?
(Ils vont sortir HL3 demain : c'est un signe !)

----------


## Ruvon

J'avais pas fini de manger, je leur ai dit d'attendre un peu  ::ninja:: 

Allez, je suis sympa, je vous en donne un quand même.

System Crash à 4,37€ sur Steam https://store.steampowered.com/app/481180/System_Crash/

----------


## Ruvon

RIOT: Civil Unrest à 11,39€ sur Steam : https://store.steampowered.com/app/3..._Civil_Unrest/

Dungeon Crowley (EA) à 8,79€ sur Steam : https://store.steampowered.com/app/937530/

Vigilantes à 9,79€ sur Steam : https://store.steampowered.com/app/545600/

The Shapeshifting Detective à 6,59€ sur le Humble Store : https://www.humblebundle.com/store/t...ftingdetective

_EDIT disclaimer publi-rédactionnel : Ces deux jeux ne sont pas des bons plans, mais je suis tombé dessus et ils m'ont fait rire._

Après les poubelles de Steam, bienvenue dans la salle de bain : https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ing_Simulator/

Adventure in Russia: Road to Harvester, avec des photos inédites d'Harvester et Baalim dedans : https://store.steampowered.com/app/1..._to_Harvetsky/



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## Baalim

Hier payant, aujourd'hui gratuit. Est-ce que ça en fait un bon plan, j'en sais rien.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/9...quirrels_Jump/

Le remake (un peu moche) du culte assault suit leynos à 6 $
https://www.lbostore.com/Games/2673/Assault-Suit-Leynos

Vanquish, tps creux, à 4.8€
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/vanquish

A noter également 911 opératoire à moins de 4€ sur Steam.

Spellforce 3 soldé à 20€/20$ sur pas mal de boutiques dont humble
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/spellforce-3

----------


## lemsv

> Après les poubelles de Steam, bienvenue dans la salle de bain : https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ing_Simulator/


Joli troll! La description est excellente   ::P:

----------


## Baalim

Pour les amateurs de cochonneries poilues, Voici un prototype de jeu abandonné en cours de route et que ses développeurs ont abandonné en pleine nature :kato, a dog adventure.

https://cliffside.itch.io/kato

----------


## Ruvon

> Pour les amateurs de cochonneries poilues


Comment tu causes de Flad toi  ::o:

----------


## Oldnoobie

Dommage qu'ils abandonnent, ça avait l'air assez sympa.

----------


## Baalim

RE VII, 7.5 €
https://www.play-asia.com/resident-e...zard/13/70anv7

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Dommage qu'ils abandonnent, ça avait l'air assez sympa.


Ça me semble être plus un ballon d'essai qu'un abandon définitif. On verra bien.


Forza 4 à 39 (37 après coupon ? € chez play asia.
https://www.play-asia.com/forza-horizon-4/13/70cbul

----------


## neophus

rage 2 déjà à -40% ?????

https://www.instant-gaming.com/fr/26...paign=Rage%202

----------


## schouffy

Bah Instant Gaming c'est marché gris non ?
Si tu le voles dans un magasin il est à 0€ aussi  ::P:

----------


## Nanaki

> rage 2 déjà à -40% ?????
> 
> https://www.instant-gaming.com/fr/26...paign=Rage%202


Rien d’exceptionnel, le jeu est à 30/40€ sur tous les sites du marché gris depuis plusieurs mois (comme presque tous les AAA de toute façon), tu peux le trouver encore moins cher que sur instant gaming.

----------


## Ruvon

On en parlait l'autre jour, mais je me permets de préciser que d'après les premiers retours, c'est de la merde  ::ninja:: 

Mais il y a deux écoles : comme dit Baalim, de la merde à pas cher, c'est pas cher. Moi je précise surtout que de la merde à pas cher, ça reste de la merde.

Choisis ton camp camarade.

----------


## rogercoincoin

j'ai Rage 2.. c'est loin d'être de la merde, comme tu dis.
C'est fait par ID Software et avalanche... tu crois que c'est une simulation de voiture ou un jeu Russe tout nase en .. en russe ?
C'est du Doom dans un open world " à la Far cry dawn", en mode post apocalyptique. 

En fait non : c'est Bulletstorm: Full Clip Edition dans Mad max...  et rien d'autre ! C'est digne - au niveau de l'humour - d'un Kevin de 14 ans. 
Donc oui, cela ne va pas plaire à tout le monde.  ::rolleyes:: 

MAIS... il  n'y a pas de bugs " à la Days gone " sur PS4, day one  ::|: .... il y a encore des développeurs qui sont fiers de leurs produits et font le maximum.... Assez rare pour être noté !

----------


## Eradan

> En fait non : c'est Bulletstorm: Full Clip Edition dans Mad max...  et rien d'autre ! C'est digne - au niveau de l'humour - d'un Kevin de 14 ans.


Donc c'est de la merde.

----------


## Baalim

> On en parlait l'autre jour, mais je me permets de préciser que d'après les premiers retours, c'est de la merde 
> 
> Mais il y a deux écoles : comme dit Baalim, de la merde à pas cher, c'est pas cher. Moi je précise surtout que de la merde à pas cher, ça reste de la merde.
> 
> Choisis ton camp camarade.


Je m'inscris en faux, cher monsieur. Ma pensée, profonde au demeurant, était que de la merde gratos c'était de la bonne merde. De la merde pas chère, ça devient tout de suite plus contestable.

il n'y a bien entendu aucun lien avec cette annonce sur la promo de watch dogs 2 à 7, 8 €

https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/watch-dogs-2

----------


## FB74

Pas de nouvel Humble Bundle de jeux, juste un bundle Vegas Pro.

----------


## Jughurta

2 semaines sans bundles, ça sent mauvais, j'ai du mal à croire qu'ils n'ont pas trouver un seul éditeur, ou alors c'est la faute du partenariat avec l'EGS  :Cell:

----------


## Baalim

Even the ocean à 4.12€
https://store.steampowered.com/app/2...ven_the_Ocean/

----------


## Jughurta

> On peut en causer, c'est pas "grave", vous avez raison. Si vous voulez des infos intéressantes sur des jeux qui viennent de sortir, le topic des jeux indés est le VRAI topic des niouzes.
> 
> C'est juste que ça a été posté comme un bon plan gratuit, pas comme un jeu free-to-play qui vient de sortir. Et avec l'argument du "c'est gratuit tu en fais ce que tu veux", je peux poster plusieurs dizaines de pages de jeux "gratuits parce qu'ils n'ont jamais été payants" sur ce topic.
> 
> Mais tant mieux si ça a intéressé des gens, profitez-en 
> 
> A titre perso, j'ai un peu l'impression que c'est une bouse, mais si la qualité du produit était un argument sur la pertinence du bon plan, on aurait pas droit aux infos sur les bundles moisis qui sortent chaque jour.



Je reviens là-dessus car je viens de tester 1 heure Birdgut et c'est une excellente surprise, pour un 1er jeu d'un mec tout seul dont personne n'avait jamais entendu parler c'est vraiment bon. Ruvon je t'engage à le tester et ensuite venir faire un retour parce que là on est à des années lumières de la bouse annoncée.

----------


## rogercoincoin

> Donc c'est de la merde.


Cela dépend de la personne...
Je ne peux plus saquer les produits nintendo (oui... Marriooo.... gnein.....  :Bave: )... je ne dis pas non plus, "c'est de la merde".
Certains lapins, ici aiment les jeux steam avec des japonaises avec petites culottes et bonnet E....  
Doom est un jeu très con, très répétitif, si on le regarde froidement.
Je ne joue pas non plus à Tetris , pendant des heures....      chacun sa mouise.

----------


## Ruvon

> Je reviens là-dessus car je viens de tester 1 heure Birdgut et c'est une excellente surprise, pour un 1er jeu d'un mec tout seul dont personne n'avait jamais entendu parler c'est vraiment bon. Ruvon je t'engage à le tester et ensuite venir faire un retour parce que là on est à des années lumières de la bouse annoncée.


J'ai dit que j'avais "un peu l'impression" que c'est une bouse, tant mieux si ça n'en est pas une. Merci pour ton retour, j'ai bien noté ta suggestion et je reviendrais en causer quand j'aurais essayé  :;):

----------


## Hyeud

Oui c'est bien birdgut, y'a qu'un passage casse-couille, sinon c'est très sympa.

----------


## Baalim

Borderlands the handsome collection à 15€
https://www.voidu.com/en/borderlands...ome-collection

----------


## JAILS4FUN

Les jeux c'est comme les alcools , on boit pas tous la même breuvage mais on finit tous à poil dans le caniveau !

----------


## rogercoincoin

Baalim un samedi soir ordinaire, bien arrosé....
 il y a quelque chose que me "chiffonne", sur cette photo... je sas pas trop quoi....  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Ruvon

Le mélange Absolut / Ballantine's. Je veux bien que ce soit rigolo de remplacer whisky-coca par whisky-vodka pour le jeu de mot, mais personne de normalement constitué ne tenterait le coup.

Je sais qu'on parle de Baalim, mais quand même.

----------


## Baalim

Le nombre de bêtises qu'on peut lire sur ce topic  :tired: 

Tiens, je vais militer pour la création d'un topic sans flood  :X1: 

Antisquad drm free gratos (et poussiéreux) :
https://freebies.indiegala.com/antis...ev_id=freebies


Shovel Knight: Treasure Trove à 12.49 trumpllars en drm free.
https://www.gog.com/game/shovel_knight

----------


## Flad

> Le nombre de bêtises qu'on peut lire sur ce topic


Ah ça y est ? Tu lis enfin ce que tu écris ?

----------


## Baalim

> Ah ça y est ? Tu lis enfin ce que tu écris ?

----------


## FB74

Faraway Bundle chez Fanatical:
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/faraway-bundle

----------


## Baalim

> Faraway Bundle chez Fanatical:
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/faraway-bundle


Houla, les vendeurs de bundles commencent sérieusement à marquer le pas  :tired: 


Sundered, 5$
*https://www.chrono.gg/*

----------


## Eradan

> Les jeux c'est comme les alcools , on boit pas tous la même breuvage mais on finit tous à poil dans le caniveau !


Sauf moi. Je ne bois pas d'alcool  ::P:

----------


## odji

thrones of lies offert chez steelseries pour ceux qui n'ont pas peur de créer un compte avec une adresse email secondaire:
https://games.steelseries.com/ucf/sh...lies-steam-key


Un bundle du mercredi chez IG qui tient a peu pres la route:
https://www.indiegala.com/strange-vices-steam-bundle

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Shovel Knight: Treasure Trove à 12.49 trumpllars en drm free.
> https://www.gog.com/game/shovel_knight



40 centimes plus cher avec DRM:
https://store.steampowered.com/app/2...reasure_Trove/

EGS devrait annoncer le rachat de Yacht Club Games demain.


un bundle a imprimer chez HB:
https://www.humblebundle.com/books/t...ninja-division

----------


## Baalim

Pour l'amateur, j'ai un code GK pour l'émission Gaijin dash consacrée à Mortal Kombat.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Pour l'amateur, j'ai un code GK pour l'émission Gaijin dash consacrée à Mortal Kombat.


WWE 2K19 à 12.69 € avant coupon
https://2game.com/eu/wwe-2k19

----------


## Wulfstan

> Borderlands the handsome collection à 15€
> https://www.voidu.com/en/borderlands...ome-collection


*Borderlands 2 GOTY* (avec tous les DLC histoire) à 6,45€ si quelqu'un veut se le faire avant la sortie du 3.
https://2game.com/eu/borderlands-2-g...e-year-edition

À noter que sur le même site, le jeu nu est à 24€, le season pass à 24€ aussi, et chaque DLC histoire entre 7 et 8€. Tout ça en soldes. La logique m'échappe... Du coup, comme j'avais juste le jeu nu et voulait les DLC, je l'ai racheté en version GOTY parce que ça coûtait beaucoup moins cher que d'acheter le season pass ou les DLC un par un....

 ::lol::

----------


## pikkpi

> Shovel Knight: Treasure Trove à 12.49 trumpllars en drm free.
> https://www.gog.com/game/shovel_knight





> 40 centimes plus cher avec DRM:
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/2...reasure_Trove/


J'en remets une couche : un peu plus de 2 ans qu'il a pas été aussi bas, et la nouvelle campagne qui sort bientôt va faire grimper le prix plein pot ( comme à chaque fois qu'ils ont ajouté une campagne, le prix de base augmente ).

----------


## MeL

Offre GOG en s'abonnant à la newsletter : The Witcher + 1 baril de cartes Gwent.

----------


## Setzer

> J'en remets une couche : un peu plus de 2 ans qu'il a pas été aussi bas, et la nouvelle campagne qui sort bientôt va faire grimper le prix plein pot ( comme à chaque fois qu'ils ont ajouté une campagne, le prix de base augmente ).


La promo est d'ailleurs valable sur toutes les plateformes, ps4 et switch notamment.

----------


## Baalim

30 jours gratos sur crunchyroll pour les abonnés twitch prime.
https://blog.twitch.tv/twitch-prime-...my-d22e2b3f70e
https://www.twitch.tv/prime?ref_=SM_OM_CrunchR19_BP

Battlefied V, 30$
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07DMHVJNQ?th=1

----------


## Baalim

Les soldes Steam, ça sera pour le 25 juin.
https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/201...abase-sources/

Casque audio technica à 40€ chez Auchan
https://www.auchan.fr/audio-technica...sr5/p-c1109589

----------


## Nanaki

*Steep* gratuit sur Uplay https://register.ubisoft.com/steep-giveaway/fr-FR ou https://store.ubi.com/fr/steep-tm-/5...8458b4567.html
Vous pouvez le récupérer du 16 mai à 15:00 au 22 mai à 00:00

----------


## FB74

> Les soldes Steam, ça sera pour le 25 juin.
> https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/201...abase-sources/


C'est pas un jeudi d'habitude ?

----------


## trex

Les soldes EGS !



> Announcing the Epic Mega Sale
> 5.16.2019
> Hey Everyone,
> 
> We’re excited to announce an event of epic, dare we say, mega proportions launching today: the Epic Mega Sale, which runs in the Epic Games store from May 16 to June 13.
> 
> During the Epic Mega Sale, developers and publishers are discounting a ton of great games up to 75% off. Also, for every game purchase $14.99 and above, Epic Games provides an additional $10 off to you at no cost to the publisher or developer.
> 
> Go to the Epic Games store home page to check out all of our partners’ sales. For more information, check out the FAQ.
> ...

----------


## Gorillaz

Un jeu gratuit par semaine  :Bave:

----------


## n0ra

> *Steep* gratuit sur Uplay https://register.ubisoft.com/steep-giveaway/fr-FR ou https://store.ubi.com/fr/steep-tm-/5...8458b4567.html
> Vous pouvez le récupérer du 16 mai à 15:00 au 22 mai à 00:00


Ça c'est cool  ::o:  !

Merci !

----------


## Ruvon

> Epic 6 months ago: "We want to give developers more money and don't believe in sales."
> Epic now: "LET'S DEVALUE GAMES BEFORE THEY'RE EVEN OUT WHOOOOOO" 
> 
> "How do I get $10 off games in the Epic Games store?
> You don’t have to do anything. During the sale, all games priced $14.99 and above are an additional $10 off, courtesy of Epic. "


Il y a des jeux pas encore sortis en soldes  ::siffle:: 

Mais les prix sont intéressants (encore que, du taf je vois les prix en £ donc c'est peut-être mieux ou pire en €  ::ninja::  ).

----------


## pikkpi

> Il y a des jeux pas encore sortis en soldes 
> 
> Mais les prix sont intéressants (encore que, du taf je vois les prix en £ donc c'est peut-être mieux ou pire en €  ).


Par contre le seul jeu qui m'intéressait ( Hades ) esquive l'offre des 10 brouzoufs en moins par une habile promo qui le fait descendre en à 14,86 ( même si c'est pas pareil pour d'autres jeux )

( Bon plan pour économiser 19,99€ par contre : Ashen est toujours trop cher à ce prix là )

----------


## Calys

> Mais les prix sont intéressants (encore que, du taf je vois les prix en £ donc c'est peut-être mieux ou pire en €  ).


Attention les prix affichés comprennent déjà la réduction. Mais il y des trucs sympas, on peut par exemple choper la dernière saison de The Walking Dead pour 5€  ::):

----------


## Ruvon

Un commentaire bien partisan qui m'a bien fait rire en réponse à un gars qui explique qu'il a acheté plusieurs jeux sur l'EGS :




> You're actively making Epic lose money. This is like... legal piracy and I support it.

----------


## Baalim

> Il y a des jeux pas encore sortis en soldes 
> 
> Mais les prix sont intéressants (encore que, du taf je vois les prix en £ donc c'est peut-être mieux ou pire en €  ).


ARrrrrrrgh, le nouveau jeu des créateurs d'Oxenfree, Afterparty est à 6 € en préco !  :Sweat: 


J'ai trop pas de convictions  :Facepalm: 


Et la dernière saison de the walking dead à 5 €  :Emo:

----------


## Ruvon

> ARrrrrrrgh, le nouveau jeu des créateurs d'Oxenfree, Afterparty est à 6 € en préco !


Ils vont bientôt passer en gratuit pour deux semaines des jeux pas encore sortis à ce rythme là.

----------


## JulLeBarge

> *Steep* gratuit sur Uplay https://register.ubisoft.com/steep-giveaway/fr-FR ou https://store.ubi.com/fr/steep-tm-/5...8458b4567.html
> Vous pouvez le récupérer du 16 mai à 15:00 au 22 mai à 00:00


Oh cool, j'ai failli l'acheter y'a quelques semaines !

----------


## rduburo

Au bout d'un moment, quand la meuf t'aguiche trop alors que tu ressembles pas du tout à Alain Delon jeune, tu sens qu'il y a un piège...

----------


## Valenco

::P:   .

----------


## plotz

> *Steep* gratuit sur Uplay


Espace disque nécessaire 28 Go :nawak:

----------


## cooly08

> Un commentaire bien partisan qui m'a bien fait rire en réponse à un gars qui explique qu'il a acheté plusieurs jeux sur l'EGS :


 :^_^:

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Au bout d'un moment, quand la meuf t'aguiche trop alors que tu ressembles pas du tout à Alain Delon jeune, tu sens qu'il y a un piège...


 ::wub::

----------


## pesos

> Espace disque nécessaire 28 Go


Tu veux qu'ils t'offrent un HDD avec ?

----------


## RUPPY

Satisfactory est à 19,99€ sur le Epic store durant les soldes  :;): . Tous les jeux à plus de 14,99€, même en promo, bénéficie également des -10€  ::): , il y a des bonnes affaires à faire....comme l'a indiqué Trex quelques posts au-dessus  :^_^:

----------


## pesos

Oui, le diable sait toujours se parer de ses meilleurs atouts  ::trollface::

----------


## RUPPY

> Oui, le diable sait toujours se parer de ses meilleurs atouts


Osef, je voulais Satisfactory  :Vibre: ...en plus, j'allais l'acheter à 29 boules ce matin, comme quoi, il y a des jours avec  :Rock:

----------


## Adu

> Espace disque nécessaire 28 Go


Quand tu reçois le code pour Gears of War 4 et qu'il te demande plus de 100Go, là tu peux commencer à bloquer  :;):

----------


## Gorillaz

> Attention les prix affichés comprennent déjà la réduction. Mais il y des trucs sympas, on peut par exemple choper la dernière saison de The Walking Dead pour 5€


NEEEEEEED  :Bave:

----------


## FB74

*Grimm* gratuit sur Steam:
https://store.steampowered.com/app/252150/Grimm/

----------


## Getz

> Quand tu reçois le code pour Gears of War 4 et qu'il te demande plus de 100Go, là tu peux commencer à bloquer


133 Go à la dernière install! Tout ça pour essayer la coop deux heures, trouver ça à chier et le désinstaller... Heureusement que j'ai la fibre...

----------


## Baalim

> Quand tu reçois le code pour Gears of War 4 et qu'il te demande plus de 100Go, là tu peux commencer à bloquer


Surtout quand il termine à plus de 140 go après quelques mises à jour  :tired: 

EDIT : Grillé par Getz.

----------


## Kohtsaro

> *Grimm* gratuit sur Steam:
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/252150/Grimm/


C'est que le chapitre 1 sur 23 (les autres sont à 1€ par chapitres)

----------


## Harvester

> Attention les prix affichés comprennent déjà la réduction. Mais il y des trucs sympas, on peut par exemple choper la dernière saison de The Walking Dead pour 5€


C'est exactement ce que je vais faire  ::):

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Espace disque nécessaire 28 Go


Pourquoi, t'as une PS2 ? Un Cyrix ?

----------


## Herr Peter

> Espace disque nécessaire 28 Go


Ouais c'est tellement relou ces jeux qui pèsent bonbon pour rien (ah oui il y a des textures un peu plus fine qu'auparavant...). À chaque fois je suis enthousiaste et quand je vois le poids je dis ensuite:

----------


## AgentDerf

Wo!
Soldes sur Epic Game Store!

https://www.epicgames.com/store/fr/ 

*"NOUS VOUS OFFRONS UN RABAIS DE €10 POUR CHAQUE JEU À €14.99 OU PLUS"*

World War Z à 20€! 

https://www.epicgames.com/store/fr/p...rld-war-z/home

After Party (Ceux qui on fait l'excellent Oxenfree) à 5€ au lieu de 15€! Le jeu est même pas encore sortie!

https://www.epicgames.com/store/fr/p...fterparty/home 

Walking Dead final season 5€  au lieu de 20€!!!

https://www.epicgames.com/store/fr/p...al-season/home

Subnautica Below zero à 7€! 

https://www.epicgames.com/store/fr/p...elow-zero/home

Bon ben je crois que je vais faire quelques courses!  ::P:  

Attaquer Steam sur le terrain des soldes, c'est balaise, je like!

----------


## Setzer

Du coup le site est saturé ^^'

----------


## Baalim

> Du coup le site est saturé ^^'


Faut dire, concurrencer steam sur le terrain des soldes sans péter ses serveurs au lancement, ça manquerait de panache.

----------


## AgentDerf

Yep ça charge pas dés fois ^^

Par contre aucune idée de combien de temps dure l'opération.

----------


## cooly08

13 juin.

----------


## Setzer

Hades vient de passer à 6,61 € Oo

----------


## pikkpi

> Hades vient de passer à 6,61 € Oo


Beh voilà  :;): 

Par contre... les prix arrêtent pas de bouger depuis le début du coup, j'imagine pas l'enfer pour le SAV

----------


## cooly08

Bha ça va cruncher sans doute dans la SAV.  ::ninja::

----------


## Calys

Stories Untold en jeu gratuit de la quinzaine, Rime annoncé pour le 23 mai

----------


## Baalim

Surviving Mars à 9 € avec le code MAY10
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/surviving-mars

----------


## Setzer

Eh ben ils ne déconnent pas en tout cas, pour ma part les deux dernières saisons de Walking dead + le dlc subnautica + hades + after party le tout pour moins de 30 balles...ça faisait longtemps que je n'avais pas fait une telle moisson sur des soldes...

----------


## aggelon

> Rime annoncé pour le 23 mai


Rime, ça a l'air pas mal du tout !  ::):

----------


## Setzer

> Rime, ça a l'air pas mal du tout !


C'est sympa mais c'est pas non plus foufou.

----------


## Jughurta

Epic qui avait annoncé que jamais au grand jamais il ne ferait de périodes de soldes à la Steam.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## EternalSun

https://www.chrono.gg/

Tower of Time a 7$49

C'est rare que je poste, mais ce jeu vaut vraiment le coup. Tres perfectible sur pas mal de points, mais en même temps super plaisant a jouer.

----------


## toufmag

On fait comment pour se faire un panier sur l'Epic Store ??

----------


## Setzer

Perso j'ai pas trouvé, j'ai du tout prendre un par un. Ouais c'est laborieux.

----------


## cooly08

Y a pas encore de panier. C'est une feature prévue à moyen terme. True story.  ::P:

----------


## Ruvon

> On fait comment pour se faire un panier sur l'Epic Store ??


Y a pas. Démerde-toi. _Tim Sweeney, 2019_

----------


## toufmag

C'est vraiment épique alors !!  :;):

----------


## pipoop

Imagine tes courses ou tu dois prendre ton article payer le déposer dans ka bagnole et recommencer pour chaque truc que tu dois acheter

----------


## cooly08

:^_^:

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> On fait comment pour se faire un panier sur l'Epic Store ??


Il n'y a pas de panier. Il compensent la manque des features décents avec ces soldes en fait  ::siffle::

----------


## Ruvon

> Imagine tes courses ou tu dois prendre ton article payer le déposer dans ka bagnole et recommencer pour chaque truc que tu dois acheter


Très belle image  :^_^:

----------


## pipoop

Les soldes egs finissent 15jours avant celles de Steam..ils ont peur de se faire casser la bouche ou c'est juste pour bien sucer le portefeuille des joueur avant Steam?

----------


## Nanaki

*Guacamelee! Super Turbo Championship Edition* gratuit chez Humble

----------


## odji

> *guacamelee! Super turbo championship edition* gratuit chez humble




Spoiler Alert! 


0798z-kh0cb-029t8

----------


## Olima

Super promo, EGS. Dommage qu'il n'y ait que 3 jeux de ma wishlist dispos sur cette boutique, dont deux qu'ils ont déjà filé gratos  :/

----------


## Jughurta

HUmble Bundle te demande de retaper tes identifiants pour chopper le jeu même quand tu es loggé, incompréhensible.  :nawak:

----------


## odji

un bundle en preco qui ne fait pas forcement halluciner chez groupees: https://groupees.com/lsb1

avec https://store.steampowered.com/app/561740/MidBoss/ et https://cat-temper-weatnurecords.bandcamp.com/ en autres...

----------


## Hyeud

Guacamelee super-turbo-championship Edition gratos sur Humble :
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/g...onship-edition

Mon 1er bon plan sur ce topic  :B):

----------


## Kohtsaro

> *Guacamelee! Super Turbo Championship Edition* gratuit chez Humble





> Guacamelee super-turbo-championship Edition gratos sur Humble :
> https://www.humblebundle.com/store/g...onship-edition
> 
> Mon 1er bon plan sur ce topic


dommage

----------


## RUPPY

> Guacamelee super-turbo-championship Edition gratos sur Humble :
> https://www.humblebundle.com/store/g...onship-edition
> 
> Mon 1er bon plan sur ce topic


 :haha:

----------


## Rouxbarbe

C'est là où je vois que je suis vraiment devenu ultra captif de Steam. Subnautica Below Zero à ce prix là mais je vais pas l'acheter parce que c'est pas sur Steam  :Facepalm:

----------


## Marmottas

> C'est là où je vois que je suis vraiment devenu ultra captif de Steam. Subnautica Below Zero à ce prix là mais je vais pas l'acheter parce que c'est pas sur Steam


Encore un drogué aux achievements !  ::P: 
(je dis encore parce que je suis comme toi)

----------


## Kargadum

Erf, dur de résister à ces soldes... Mais bon, moi qui passe gentiment sur Gog, c'est pas pour ajouter un 3ème launcher  :Emo:

----------


## acdctabs

Moi j'ai fait mon premier achat avec Walking Dead à 5€.
Il plante au démarrage. C'est un super premier achat.

Il est où le forum pour consulter les troubleshooting ?  ::'(: 

35 minutes pour trouver ... et le jeu se lance en français alors que mon store est réglé en anglais.
Bien sûr l'import de sauvegarde des anciens épisodes il en a rien à foutre, il me trouve bien l'épisode d'avant mais me fait confirmer mes choix de la saison 1.
I'm happy.

(bon on peut changer la langue c'est déjà ça)

----------


## Baalim

> Moi j'ai fait mon premier achat avec Walking Dead à 5€.
> Il plante au démarrage. C'est un super premier achat.
> 
> Il est où le forum pour consulter les troubleshooting ? 
> 
> 35 minutes pour trouver ... et le jeu se lance en français alors que mon store est réglé en anglais.
> Bien sûr l'import de sauvegarde des anciens épisodes il en a rien à foutre, il me trouve bien l'épisode d'avant mais me fait confirmer mes choix de la saison 1.
> I'm happy.
> 
> (bon on peut changer la langue c'est déjà ça)


Je le sentais bien venir quand je l'ai acheté, celle-là.

----------


## acdctabs

Bon en fait ça va, il m'a juste posé 3/4 questions, ça m'a juste surpris. Peut-être des éléments non sauvegardés finalement par le passé.
J'ai mis l'exe en compatible "windows Vista" pour réussir à le lancer.
Bon ça va le faire, j'aime bien ce qu'ils ont fait avec le moteur graphique, ça a de la gueule.

----------


## Setzer

> Erf, dur de résister à ces soldes... Mais bon, moi qui passe gentiment sur Gog, c'est pas pour ajouter un 3ème launcher


Playnite, c'est le bien.

----------


## La Chouette

> et le jeu se lance en français alors que mon store est réglé en anglais.


Ca c'est du Telltale classique. Pour Tales from the Borderlands il avait fallu que je bidouille les fichiers pour l'avoir en anglais.

----------


## acdctabs

Bon le seul truc bien c'est que j'ai pas du passer mon clavier en qwerty.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Encore un drogué aux achievements ! 
> (je dis encore parce que je suis comme toi)


Même pas, c'est juste parce que j'ai Subnautica sur Steam pas comme les bouseux qui l'ont eu gratos sur l'EGS ::ninja::  et que même si c'est un standalone j'ai pas envie qu'ils soient séparés.  ::|:

----------


## pikkpi

> Hades vient de passer à 6,61 € Oo


J'ai attendu en me disant "c'est bon je le prends demain matin en arrivant au bureau", et paf dans la nuit il est remonté à 7,49 €  ::lol::

----------


## GudulePremier

Visiblement il fallait profiter des bons plans hier soir, j'ai aperçu Oxygen Not Included mais aujourd'hui il n'apparait plus sur le store  ::sad::

----------


## Ruvon

Comme Bloodlines 2, parce que Paradox n'était pas au courant des soldes. Pour Klei, je ne sais plus la raison.

Petit résumé des incompréhensions et confusions de ces soldes jusqu'ici (en anglais) :




> Ubisoft games non-purchasable for an entire week and still out of the sale.
> 
> One of the most confusing sales ever because of regional prices but not regional currencies in several places and a flat $10 discount.
> 
> Developers obviously not aware of the sale specifics and at first adjusting prices to use the $10 off deal (including Supergiant)
> 
> Two games nuked from the store because apparently you can simply "opt out" of the sale.
> 
> Supergiant adjusting up their prices up in the middle of the sale a few hours after saying they would not do that without announcing first.
> ...

----------


## madgic

> Two games nuked from the store because apparently you can simply "opt out" of the sale.


 ::lol:: 

T'imagines si c'est des jeux exclus, tu peux plus les acheter pendant 1 mois...

----------


## Ruvon

> J'ai attendu en me disant "c'est bon je le prends demain matin en arrivant au bureau", et paf dans la nuit il est remonté à 7,49 €


Au sujet d'Hades et de son prix, sur le Discord de Supergiant :




> Earlier today, Hades became available at a significant discount as part of the Epic Mega Sale on the Epic Games store. *We communicated poorly in the hours that followed*, and want to clear things up.
> 
> The retail price of Hades is now* back to $19.99*, our original launch price. With the Epic Discount, you can get the game for $10 off that price right now, through to the end of the sale on June 13.
> 
> After the sale is over, on June 14, *we will be raising the game's retail price to $24.99*. We had intended to raise the retail price of the game soon, but made the decision rashly as part of the sale -- we didn't provide advance notice to our customers, despite previously stating we would do so. *That was our mistake, and we sincerely apologize*. To all our players, thank you for your patience and understanding around this.

----------


## loki111

> Au sujet d'Hades et de son prix, sur le Discord de Supergiant :


Ok donc j'ai fait une très bonne affaire en le chopant à 6,61 €...
On dit du mal de l'Epic Store mais ils ont rétabli les promos flash par inadvertance !  :^_^:

----------


## Ruvon

Ah, dans la liste il manquait ça aussi :




> fraud protection kicking in when purchasing multiple games, because they don't have a freaking shopping cart


L'idée du siècle.

----------


## Maalak

Globalement, ç'aura quand même été un vrai bon plan pour nous, et en plus, sans trop d'incidences pour les développeurs puisque c'est Epic qui assume et compensera derrière.  ::): 
On peut accorder quand même à Epic l'excuse de l'inexpérience car ce sont leurs premières soldes, et nombreux sont les magasins qui par le passé se sont cassés quelques dents pour le plus grand bonheur de Dealabs.  ::P:

----------


## olih

En fait, les 10€/$, c'est pas de la vente à perte pour epic ?
Parce que quelque soit le jeu, si le prix est inférieur à 83€/$, c'est plus que leur marge (en comptant 12%).

----------


## Ruvon

> En fait, les 10€/$, c'est pas de la vente à perte pour epic ?
> Parce que quelque soit le jeu, si le prix est inférieur à 83€/$, c'est plus que leur marge.


Ben si, c'est tout le principe de ces soldes.

Quant aux incidences pour les studios, il y en a, sinon certains n'auraient pas refusé ces soldes après qu'elles aient commencé.

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Epic qui avait annoncé que jamais au grand jamais il ne ferait de périodes de soldes à la Steam.


Ben quoi, y a pas de mini-jeu débile pour gagner des cartes qui permettent de gagner des émoticones.

----------


## Ruvon

> Ben quoi, y a pas de mini-jeu débile pour gagner des cartes à revendre aux pigeons pour acheter des jeux


Fixed.

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Erf, dur de résister à ces soldes... Mais bon, moi qui passe gentiment sur Gog, c'est pas pour ajouter un 3ème launcher


Passer sur GoG au lancement de l'EGS... T'as prévu d'acheter un Diesel d'occaz d'ici la fin de l'année ? T'es content de tes travaux d'isolation en amiante ?  ::): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Fixed.


Cépafo ! Je me suis fait chier avec un bot mais ça m'aura payé qq petits jeux.

----------


## SAAvenger

J'arrive après la guerre mais là ils font fort.
Metro Exodus a 34.99€ et satisfactory je vais pas pouvoir résister  :Vibre:  Operantia à 6.24 
Accessoirement Detroit Become Human qui est pas encore sorti et qui vaut le coup

Solide, à voir si steam se bouge pour l'été

----------


## anthariel

pack Métal Slug en promo chez Fanatical 3.85€ (vu chez dealabs) https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...j_aid=13215061

----------


## Gordor

Et beyond two souls a 9 euroboules bordel !

----------


## Ruvon

> Et beyond two souls a 9 euroboules bordel !


Woputain il est vivant  ::lol::

----------


## Baalim

> Et beyond two souls a 9 euroboules bordel !


Celui-là, tu ne vas pas être déçu ...


FC New dawn à 18€
https://www.voidu.com/en/far-cry-new-dawn

Code GAMINGTIME

----------


## Graouu

> Celui-là, tu ne vas pas être déçu ...
> 
> 
> FC New dawn à 18€
> https://www.voidu.com/en/far-cry-new-dawn
> 
> Code GAMINGTIME


Je vais plutôt attendre Detroit histoire de vraiment être déçu par contre  ::trollface::

----------


## Baalim

> Je vais plutôt attendre Detroit histoire de vraiment être déçu par contre


Il est franchement bien meilleur pourtant. Évidemment, si tu fais un ratio prix déception, il se pourrait que ça revienne au même

----------


## odji

IG propose un bundle de jeux casu pour belle maman: https://www.indiegala.com/cursed-kingdom-steam-bundle

groupees assure toujours autant avec un bundle QuatrupleA: https://groupees.com/blender

----------


## FB74

Fanatical Indie Favorites Bundle:
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...vorites-bundle

----------


## Baalim

Deux nouveaux jeux sur le coin shop de chrono.gg dont :
https://store.steampowered.com/app/6..._of_the_World/

----------


## trex

Bon plan de l'illégalité maquillé avec entrainement au DDoS, à la patience et aux déconvenue sur le marché gris :
EGS fait un jeux Gratuit toutes les semaine ??? Kinguin en offre un toutes les heures !

à vos risques et périls : https://www.kinguin.net/blog/crazy-free-weekends

----------


## Baalim

> Bon plan de l'illégalité maquillé avec entrainement au DDoS, à la patience et aux déconvenue sur le marché gris :
> EGS fait un jeux Gratuit toutes les semaine ??? Kinguin en offre un toutes les heures !
> 
> à vos risques et périls : https://www.kinguin.net/blog/crazy-free-weekends


en tout cas, ils suivent bien la ligne de conduite des grands avec un serveur en rade dès le lancement de la promotion

arrivé à ce point, j'ai tellement plus d'éthique, que je pourrais aussi bien m'appeler Myope ou Ruvon.

Je vais donc créer un compte de ce pas chez kinguin

----------


## Flad

> je pourrais aussi bien m'appeler Ruvon.


Respecte toi un peu !

----------


## NaliReverse

10€ offert pour un minimum de 20€ d'achat sur le store Ubisoft si vous payez avec paypal et le code suivant PAYPAL2019FR.

----------


## Harvester

> 10€ offert pour un minimum de 20€ d'achat sur le store Ubisoft si vous payez avec paypal et le code suivant PAYPAL2019FR.


10€ offerts sur paypal ?

----------


## Catel

War for the Overworld à 4,47 € sur Steam  ::):

----------


## Harvester

> 10€ offert pour un minimum de 20€ d'achat sur le store Ubisoft si vous payez avec paypal et le code suivant PAYPAL2019FR.


10€ offerts sur paypal ?

----------


## Flad

> 10€ offerts sur paypal ?


Le mail dit : 



> Plongez au cœur de l'action avec Ubisoft et PayPal. Profitez de 10 € de réduction pour tout achat de biens numériques d'un montant minimum de 20 € chez Ubisoft, si vous payez avec PayPal.* Payez et jouez à fond.

----------


## Marmottas

> IG propose un bundle de jeux casu pour belle maman



C'est cette image qui te fait écrire cela ?

----------


## Harvester

> Le mail dit :


Mmm ça peut rendre le dernier Anno intéressant avec un petit coupon en plus...

----------


## Baalim

Le dernier groupees est sorti.
Je suis plutôt satisfait de ma préco, ce qui est devenu rare chez groupees.

https://groupees.com/lsb1

----------


## NaliReverse

> Mmm ça peut rendre le dernier Anno intéressant avec un petit coupon en plus...


10€ de réduction, par contre j'ai essayé d'ajouter un coupon de réduc avec des points et ça ne se cumule pas, dommage.

----------


## trex

> Bon plan de l'illégalité maquillé avec entrainement au DDoS, à la patience et aux déconvenue sur le marché gris :
> EGS fait un jeux Gratuit toutes les semaine ??? Kinguin en offre un toutes les heures !
> 
> à vos risques et périls : https://www.kinguin.net/blog/crazy-free-weekends


Trop de DDoS tue le DDoS. Opération marketing BBQ de serveurs jeux gratuit remis à la semaine prochaine (25 mai)

----------


## Gordor

> Je vais plutôt attendre Detroit histoire de vraiment être déçu par contre


J’ai pris les deux, comme ça pas de jalou !

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Woputain il est vivant



Bongour.

----------


## Harvester

> 10€ de réduction, par contre j'ai essayé d'ajouter un coupon de réduc avec des points et ça ne se cumule pas, dommage.


Arf. Je continue d'attendre alors...

----------


## Baalim

FC primal à 6.79 €
https://www.voidu.com/en/far-cry-primal
GAMINGTIME

----------


## Croustimiel

Je sais pas si c'est déjà passé mais Steep est gratuit sur uplay.

https://store.ubi.com/fr/steep-tm-/5...8458b4567.html

----------


## Mamadou

> Je sais pas si c'est déjà passé mais Steep est gratuit sur uplay.
> 
> https://store.ubi.com/fr/steep-tm-/5...8458b4567.html


Merci ! (même si je vais jamais y jouer)

----------


## odji

> C'est cette image qui te fait écrire cela ?
> 
> https://steamcdn-a.akamaihd.net/stea...g?t=1552947933


exact! Mother In Law are Fabulous!

----------


## Baalim

The crew 2 à 14.79 €
Étrangement, le code gamingtime fonctionne
https://www.voidu.com/en/the-crew-2-standard-edition

----------


## Myope

> en tout cas, ils suivent bien la ligne de conduite des grands avec un serveur en rade dès le lancement de la promotion
> 
> arrivé à ce point, j'ai tellement plus d'éthique, que je pourrais aussi bien m'appeler Myope ou Ruvon.
> 
> Je vais donc créer un compte de ce pas chez kinguin


haha l'enfoiray. :D

----------


## Baalim

::ninja:: 

Appgamekit classic gratos

https://store.steampowered.com/app/3...e_Development/

----------


## trex

Préférez lui Godot, tout le temps 100% gratuit et plus élaboré / diffusé. Après peut être que AppGameKit est plus adapter pour un total débutant, je ne sais pas je n'ai pas testé.

----------


## Baalim

L'étrange (euphémisme) war of human tanks, gratos en drm free chez indie gala :
https://freebies.indiegala.com/war-o...ev_id=freebies

Spiral scouts, puzzle game très étrange (et signé du développeur de hunie pop), est à 1.63 €
https://store.steampowered.com/app/8...Spiral_Scouts/

http://www.jeuxvideo.com/test/887230...e-la-folie.htm

Pas trop motivants, les tampons humble des soldes du moment

https://www.humblebundle.com/mission...rce=store_home

----------


## Wolverine

> Pas trop motivants, les tampons humble des soldes du moment
> 
> https://www.humblebundle.com/mission...rce=store_home



En plus le premier n'est que pour les nouveaux abonnés

----------


## Ruvon

> En plus le premier n'est que pour les nouveaux abonnés


J'en vois deux, un pour une réduc de 5 balles sur un monthly si tu dépenses 5 balles sur le humble store, et l'autre pour 33 balles de réduc pour un an de monthly si tu dépenses 30 balles pendant les soldes.

Les deux étant réservés aux nouveaux abonnés.

J'ai raté quelque chose ?

----------


## Baalim

Je vois la même chose. Sacrée récompense pour les abonnés.
M'en fous, j'achète chez Epic  :Indeed: 



Thumper à 5$ sur Nintendo
https://www.nintendo.com/games/detail/thumper-switch/

Retour du pack kof à 7€ chez fanatical
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...rs-triple-pack

----------


## Gorillaz

> M'en fous, j'achète chez Epic


Salaud, tu veux les ruiner ?  :Cell:

----------


## Hyeud

C'est gris comment Kinguin ?

----------


## Ruvon

Je dirais taupe.

----------


## azruqh

> C'est gris comment Kinguin ?


_Kinguin is the new grey._ Kinguin, c'est la définition même du gris.

----------


## cooly08

> Je dirais taupe.



 :^_^:

----------


## Wolverine

> J'en vois deux, un pour une réduc de 5 balles sur un monthly si tu dépenses 5 balles sur le humble store, et l'autre pour 33 balles de réduc pour un an de monthly si tu dépenses 30 balles pendant les soldes.
> 
> Les deux étant réservés aux nouveaux abonnés.
> 
> J'ai raté quelque chose ?


J'avais pas vu que le 2e aussi était réservé aux nouveaux abonnés ... Grande classe   :nawak:

----------


## Hyeud

C'est pas interdit ça en France de ne pas proposer des offres "nouveaux arrivants" aux clients déjà existants ? Osef vous me direz, HB est au states où on fait ce qu'on veut, même que ça mène à devenir président.

----------


## Valenco

> Je dirais taupe.


 ::P:  ::wub::

----------


## bbd

> C'est pas interdit ça en France de ne pas proposer des offres "nouveaux arrivants" aux clients déjà existants ? Osef vous me direz, HB est au states où on fait ce qu'on veut, même que ça mène à devenir président.


Il faudrait en parler aux opérateurs téléphoniques si c'est interdit...

----------


## schouffy

> Appgamekit classic gratos
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/3...e_Development/


ça semble être une démo en plus ? Ils se font massacrer dans les reviews à cause de ça.

----------


## Hyeud

> Il faudrait en parler aux opérateurs téléphoniques si c'est interdit...


Ben y'a 15 ans, dans ma coloc on était chez noos, on voit "offre nouveaux abonnés -chère que ce qu'on paye pour plus de débit", on appelle, 
-bonjour, nous aussi on veut plus de débit pour - cher
-c'est pour les nouveaux abonnés
-très bien alors on résilie et on se réabonne alors ?
-bon d'accord on vous fait le même tarif que pour les nouveaux

Autre anecdote, un ami chez Red a fait la même et a même eu droit à un meilleur tarif que pour les nouveaux abonnés. C'est chiant, faut appeler, tomber sur la bonne personne, mais on peut négocier.

----------


## Baalim

Guacamelee 2 à 7 €, c'est quand même pas trop mal :
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/guacamelee-2

A noter un beau -28 % sur an american fugitive en préco comme chez les méchants d'en face
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/american-fugitive

----------


## Maalak

> Ben y'a 15 ans, dans ma coloc on était chez noos, on voit "offre nouveaux abonnés -chère que ce qu'on paye pour plus de débit", on appelle, 
> -bonjour, nous aussi on veut plus de débit pour - cher
> -c'est pour les nouveaux abonnés
> -très bien alors on résilie et on se réabonne alors ?
> -bon d'accord on vous fait le même tarif que pour les nouveaux
> 
> Autre anecdote, un ami chez Red a fait la même et a même eu droit à un meilleur tarif que pour les nouveaux abonnés. C'est chiant, faut appeler, tomber sur la bonne personne, mais on peut négocier.


Tu parles, j'ai essayé aussi. J'ai eu droit à la version "nous ne pouvons rien faire pour le moment, mais "restez, une offre va très bientôt sortir pour nos abonnés" (et bien sûr, si on attend, l'offre promise n'arrive jamais mais la promo du concurrent sur laquelle on lorgnait est finie) ou bien tout simplement "ok, tant pis", qui a au moins le mérite d'être plus franc.

----------


## Herr Peter

C'est pas à bon plan que j'ai à partager là, mais mon expérience avec le Ubi-connect du site Fanatical.com.

J'ai acheté ce matin Far Cry 5 sur Fanatical, mais impossible de lier mon compte à celui de Uplay. Je me choppe un "login incorrect" à chaque fois, et peu importe que je désactive add-block ou autre Ghostery, toujours le même problème. J'ai même essayé différents navigateurs, toujours pareil. 

C'est du côté d'Ubisoft qu'il y a clairement un problème, leur système de sécurité est totalement merdique, donc évitez d'acheter des jeux Uplay sur Fanatical, ça vous évitera de péter un câble inutilement.

----------


## Baalim

Alors que c'est passé nickel en achetant sur rakuten auprès d'un vendeur pro pour fc new dawn. Faut pas chercher.

Mass effect Andromeda à 8.34€
https://www.play-asia.com/mass-effec...sc1=N557389689

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> C'est pas à bon plan que j'ai à partager là, mais mon expérience avec le Ubi-connect du site Fanatical.com.
> 
> J'ai acheté ce matin Far Cry 5 sur Fanatical, mais impossible de lier mon compte à celui de Uplay. Je me choppe un "login incorrect" à chaque fois, et peu importe que je désactive add-block ou autre Ghostery, toujours le même problème. J'ai même essayé différents navigateurs, toujours pareil. 
> 
> C'est du côté d'Ubisoft qu'il y a clairement un problème, leur système de sécurité est totalement merdique, donc évitez d'acheter des jeux Uplay sur Fanatical, ça vous évitera de péter un câble inutilement.


Tu ne peux pas juste récupérer la clé et l'ajouter ensuite dans UPlay?

----------


## Ruvon

> Tu ne peux pas juste récupérer la clé et l'ajouter ensuite dans UPlay?


Ce n'est plus possible. C'est pourquoi il est quasi impossible d'offrir un jeu Ubisoft maintenant, sauf s'il est disponible sur Steam.

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> Ce n'est plus possible. C'est pourquoi il est quasi impossible d'offrir un jeu Ubisoft maintenant, sauf s'il est disponible sur Steam.


Ah zut c'est dommage... Je vais aussi éviter Fanatical pour Ubisoft alors.  ::(:

----------


## Herr Peter

J'ai demandé un remboursement pour Far Cry 5, vu que je ne peux pas y jouer... J'espère qu'au moins ça, ça marchera.

----------


## Ruvon

> Ah zut c'est dommage... Je vais aussi éviter Fanatical pour Ubisoft alors.


Non non, tu vas éviter n'importe quel store pour Ubisoft, sauf si c'est pour l'ajouter à ton propre compte. Ce n'est pas que chez Fanatical.

----------


## Stelarc

> Ah zut c'est dommage... Je vais aussi éviter Fanatical pour Ubisoft alors.


Evite Ubi tout court ce sera plus simple. ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

> Evite Ubi tout court ce sera plus simple.


Ça marche aussi  :^_^:

----------


## Tenebris

> Non non, tu vas éviter n'importe quel store pour Ubisoft, sauf si c'est pour l'ajouter à ton propre compte. Ce n'est pas que chez Fanatical.


Nan mais c'est juste qu'ils étaient bourrés, c'est l'Ubi-cuité  ::ninja::

----------


## Mamadou

> Nan mais c'est juste qu'ils étaient bourrés, c'est l'Ubi-cuité


 :Clap:

----------


## JulLeBarge

> FC primal à 6.79 €
> https://www.voidu.com/en/far-cry-primal
> GAMINGTIME


Il vaut quoi cet opus ? J'arrive pas à remettre la main sur le test CPC

----------


## Supergounou

> Il vaut quoi cet opus ? J'arrive pas à remettre la main sur le test CPC


Un retour rapide totalement subjectif  :;):

----------


## BenRicard

j y ai testé ya pas très longtemps. Il est sympa si tu aimes la formule Ubi à base d'openworld, et de points d'intérêts.

Le truc qui change ,c'est le mode survie qui enlève pas mal d'aides et de compétences ingame. Il rend le jeu plus dur mais pas insurmontable. disons que tu te fais vite déboiter si tu fais pas gaffe.

Après tu remplaces tout ce qui est pétoires par des massues, des sagaies, et des arcs. Mais le principe est le même à base de territoires à reconquérir, et de bases à libérer. Le cycle jour-nuit est pas mal aussi. La nuit, c'est nettement plus chaud, car tout un tas de bestioles sont de sorties

Le truc par contre qui m'a sorti du jeu : c'est con mais il n'y aucun effet météo. Il fait toujours beau dans ce bled. Evelyne Dheliat serais au chômage dans ce monde  ::):  Alors que ça aurait tellement apporté au jeu. C'est dommage.

Edit : Je rejoins l'avis de SuperGounou. La ballade est chouette, mais la lassitude finit indubitablement par s'installer (C'est d'ailleurs le même problème avec tout les open world d'Ubisoft  ::siffle::   )

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> La ballade est chouette, mais la lassitude finit indubitablement par s'installer (C'est d'ailleurs le même problème avec tout les open world d'Ubisoft   )


Malheureusement vrai... A chaque fois, je me dis "celui là c'est le bon je vais le finir" mais je laisse tomber au bout d'un moment car ça devient lassant... Que ce soient les Far Cry ou les Assassin's Creed, ça m'a toujours fait ça.

----------


## JulLeBarge

> j y ai testé ya pas très longtemps. Il est sympa si tu aimes la formule Ubi à base d'openworld, et de points d'intérêts.
> 
> Le truc qui change ,c'est le mode survie qui enlève pas mal d'aides et de compétences ingame. Il rend le jeu plus dur mais pas insurmontable. disons que tu te fais vite déboiter si tu fais pas gaffe.
> 
> Après tu remplaces tout ce qui est pétoires par des massues, des sagaies, et des arcs. Mais le principe est le même à base de territoires à reconquérir, et de bases à libérer. Le cycle jour-nuit est pas mal aussi. La nuit, c'est nettement plus chaud, car tout un tas de bestioles sont de sorties
> 
> Le truc par contre qui m'a sorti du jeu : c'est con mais il n'y aucun effet météo. Il fait toujours beau dans ce bled. Evelyne Dheliat serais au chômage dans ce monde  Alors que ça aurait tellement apporté au jeu. C'est dommage.
> 
> Edit : Je rejoins l'avis de SuperGounou. La ballade est chouette, mais la lassitude finit indubitablement par s'installer (C'est d'ailleurs le même problème avec tout les open world d'Ubisoft   )


OK merci, je vais laisser tomber alors

----------


## nova

> Malheureusement vrai... A chaque fois, je me dis "celui là c'est le bon je vais le finir" mais je laisse tomber au bout d'un moment car ça devient lassant... Que ce soient les Far Cry ou les Assassin's Creed, ça m'a toujours fait ça.


Je suis d'accord mais perso je finis les Assassin's creed en perdant pas mon temps avec le'ow et je trace. Par contre les Farcry (depuis le 3 je parle) j'ai pas supporté la formule.

----------


## banditbandit

Offre GMG Batman Arkham Asylum GOTY offert pour l'achat de Batman Arkham Knight à 4.75 €. Le goty est ajouté automatiquement au panier.

Même chose normalement pour Hitman GO si on achète Hitman 2 mais ça semble pas fonctionner. Par contre Hitman GO DE est à 1.20 € si vous y tenez tellement.




Edit : apparemment en ajoutant Hitman 2 on reçoit un voucher permettant d'avoir Hitman GO gratuit.

----------


## Baalim

The infectious madness of dr dekker, jeu en fmv apparemment réussi et dont j'ignorais l'existence, est soldé à 5€
https://store.steampowered.com/app/5...Doctor_Dekker/

----------


## Herr Peter

Bon, chapitre final de ma mésaventure sur *Fanatical* pour lier avec le compte Ubisoft. Il faut utiliser le navigateur Opera, les autres ne marchent pas ! (Firefox, Internet Explorer, Chrome...).

Je peux enfin jouer à Far Cry 5, ouf.

----------


## Baalim

> Bon, chapitre final de ma mésaventure sur *Fanatical* pour lier avec le compte Ubisoft. Il faut utiliser le navigateur Opera, les autres ne marchent pas ! (Firefox, Internet Explorer, Chrome...).
> 
> Je peux enfin jouer à Far Cry 5, ouf.


C'est à ce moment précis que tes déconvenues vont réellement commencer  ::trollface::

----------


## Magnarrok

> C'est à ce moment précis que tes déconvenues vont réellement commencer


Pan pan ! Pan pan ! Booooom ! Blablabla ! Pan pan ! Pan pan ! Booooom ! Blablabla ... ∞

J'ai bon ?

----------


## Valenco

> Pan pan ! Pan pan ! Booooom ! Blablabla ! Pan pan ! Pan pan ! Booooom ! Blablabla ... ∞
> 
> J'ai bon ?


et aussi 'bip' un objectif secondaire, 'bip' un objectif secondaire , 'bip' un objectif secondaire, 'bip' un obje....

Enfin, je suppose, vu que je n'y ai pas joué.  ::ninja::

----------


## znokiss

> Pan pan ! Pan pan ! Booooom ! Blablabla ! Pan pan ! Pan pan ! Booooom ! Blablabla ... ∞
> 
> J'ai bon ?


Manque le grand méchant cinglé qui se penche avec la caméra qui le filme en diagonale : "est-ce que tu connais la définition de la folie ? Niark niark niark".

----------


## rogercoincoin

Chouette c'est lundi... et on est déjà fatigué .... cool !

----------


## Oldnoobie

Ptain mais "Le Topic des Bons Plans : Ubilphégor, fantôme de l'Opera" c'était pas si compliqué à calembourer bord d'aile de merle !

Ou "Julot paiera, en fana qui cale sur le prêt historique !" God Saves Guy Montagné !

----------


## Flad

> Ptain mais "Le Topic des Bons Plans : Ubilphégor, fantôme de l'Opera" c'était pas si compliqué à calembourer bord d'aile de merle !


En effet, je ne sombre pas dans la facilité môssieur ! 



 ::ninja::

----------


## banditbandit

Life Is Stragge: Before The Storm Deluxe Edition 6 € chez GMG sinon L'édition standard est à 4 €.

----------


## Baalim

Synthetik à 6.79€
Vous pouvez y aller de bon cœur, c'est pas du ubi connect.

https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/synthetik

En revanche, il y a du fluo qui tâche

Jak & dexter collection à 12€
https://store.playstation.com/fr-fr/...KDAXTER0BUNDLE

Voilà, vous pouvez reprendre le cours de vos calembours.

----------


## rogercoincoin

ahhh  le calembour....
l'art de décaler les sons !   ::siffle::

----------


## FB74

C'est bizarre que Humble Bundle fasse de plus en plus dans les bundles d'ouvrages:
https://www.humblebundle.com/books/c...rc-press-books

----------


## Baalim

Valve a fini par réagir aux provocations gratuites d'epic mmen offrant un jeu gratuit !

https://store.steampowered.com/app/780800/Ball_laB/


Plusieurs bundles avariés chez fanatical
https://www.reddit.com/r/GameDeals/c...ar_masquerade/

En matière de soldes, je crois qu'on vient d'atteindre le nadir aujourd'hui.  ::siffle::

----------


## Kargadum

> The infectious madness of dr dekker, jeu en fmv apparemment réussi et dont j'ignorais l'existence, est soldé à 5€
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/5...Doctor_Dekker/


C'est sur Steam ? Je ne vois pas de solde.

----------


## Gorillaz

> En matière de soldes, je crois qu'on vient d'atteindre le nadir aujourd'hui.


Mazette, Monsieur a du vocabulaire  :Indeed: 

Sinon little nightmares à 6 euros sur gog
Mais si jamais l'un de vous en a en rab, je veux bien l'en soulager  ::siffle::  (en vrai je suis ouvert à l'échange)

----------


## fletch2099

> C'est bizarre que Humble Bundle fasse de plus en plus dans les bundles d'ouvrages:
> https://www.humblebundle.com/books/c...rc-press-books


Clair que la suite logique était de faire des bundles de bundle ^^

----------


## AgentDerf

Je sais pas si c'était déjà passé ici :

*Xbox Game Pass à 1€ pour 3 mois* (penser à se désabonner ensuite) :

https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/p/xb...ot:overviewtab

La promo dure encore 2 jours.

Bonne affaire si vous voulez tester *Sea of Thieves* et *State of Decay 2* pour le prix d'un café.
Il y a quelques autre jeux dans le game pass, surtout sur Xbox, mais *GOW 4* sur PC. Et d'autre jeux, mais bon moi perso c'est surtout Sea of Thieves et State of Decay 2.

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Plusieurs bundles avariés chez fanatical
> https://www.reddit.com/r/GameDeals/c...ar_masquerade/


Glass Masquerade est vachement bien, surtout à ce tarif.

----------


## Baalim

> C'est sur Steam ? Je ne vois pas de solde.


J'imagine qu'elle a été remplacée à 19 heures par les soldes du lundi :/


Violente, la réduc sur Perception (1.67€)
https://store.steampowered.com/app/426310/Perception/

Idem pour Unforgiving (1.49 €)
https://store.steampowered.com/app/7...Northern_Hymn/

Ce sont d'ailleurs les deux seuls nouveaux prix "plancher" intéressants du soir.


Guacamelee super turbo vachement plus plus alpha gratos :
https://store.steampowered.com/app/2...nship_Edition/

Bon, ok, là, tout de suite, ça déconne.

Edit du matin : ils ont l'air d'avoir changé d'avis. Le jeu est à nouveau payant  ::huh::

----------


## Baalim

Borderlands the handsome collection à 10.56€
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games...ion-bundle-pc/

Un petit jeu multi local gratos :

https://vimlark.itch.io/monkeys-with-guns

----------


## Magnarrok

Vu sur Dealabs : Neverwinter Nights: Enhanced Edition inclus les extensions Shadows of Undrentide + Hordes of the Underdark sur Steam à 3,19€.

----------


## Mamadou

J'ai ouï dire que cette édition était une grosse blague, 15€ pour un jeu vieux de 20 ans avec apparemment aucun ajout justifiant ce prix. Quelqu'un a testé et a un autre avis? Parce que j'ai toujours mes vieux CD sous le nez et même la version DRM free, ce qui me démange toujours d'y rejouer  ::):

----------


## Jughurta

La Diamond Edition offert par GOG il y a quelque temps et avec laquelle sont compatibles tous les mods (ce qui n'a pas l'air d'être le cas sur cette nouvelle version) dont les meilleurs campagnes surpassant les officielles d'une médiocrité sans nom reste l'édition ultime à posséder pour les fans.

----------


## Gorillaz

J'ai un peu maté les promos HB, il y a des trucs potables :
- Rise of the tomb raider : 20 year celebration à 10€
- Darkest dungeon à moins de 7€
- Guacamelee 2 à 8€
- The vanishing of Ethan Carter à moins de 4€
- The Fall à moins de 2€
- Brothers - a Tale of Two Sons à moins de 2.5€
- Dex à 2€
- Sleeping dogs à 3€
- Deus Ex : Mankind Divided à 4€

Ce sont pas tous des PBH, mais pas loin  ::): 

Si jamais certains sont intéressés, j'ai -10% sur le store et il me manque 5€ de commande pour avoir le coupon de réduc sur l'année de souscription  :Bave:

----------


## Lucretia

*Les sims 4* (version de base) gratuit sur *origin* ! (1 semaine)
https://www.origin.com/fra/fr-fr/sto...ims/the-sims-4

*edit : Et ce pack-ci aussi !*
https://www.origin.com/fra/en-us/sto...lebration-pack

Et *Grid 2* gratuit sur *steam* (jusqu'à demain soir)
https://store.steampowered.com/app/44350/GRID_2/

----------


## FB74

> Et *Grid 2* gratuit sur *steam* (jusqu'à demain soir)
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/44350/GRID_2/


Ouais, ça fait mal au cul quand on se dit qu'on l'a acheté à l'époque.  :Emo: 

(Certes à petit prix...  :Indeed:  )

- - - Mise à jour - - -

TinyBuild Bundle:
https://www.humblebundle.com/games/t...ld-bundle-2019

Rien que Final Station...

----------


## Wolverine

Sympa le bundle HB

Surpris qu'il y est déjà Hello Neighboor

----------


## FB74

> Sympa le bundle HB
> 
> Surpris qu'il y est déjà Hello Neighboor


Grillé mon gars.  :Indeed:

----------


## odji

> Grillé mon gars.


c'est moche d'edité son topic juste pour griller un autre gars...

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> Sympa le bundle HB
> 
> Surpris qu'il y est déjà Hello Neighboor


Ce n'est pas la cata ce jeu finalement?

----------


## FB74

> c'est moche d'edité son topic juste pour griller un autre gars...


Non, ça s'ajoute automatiquement.  :Indeed: 

Et si tu continues, je t'envoie Baalim !!!  :Cell:

----------


## fletch2099

> Non, ça s'ajoute automatiquement. 
> 
> Et si tu continues, je t'envoie Baalim !!!


doh!

----------


## Baalim

> Ce n'est pas la cata ce jeu finalement?


C'était un peu mon souvenir aussi

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Grillé mon gars.


Pour une fois que le chat sert à quelque chose  ::trollface:: 
 C'est devenu rare vu la production humble.

Retour de super guacamelee qui a visiblement changé d'avis depuis hier.

----------


## Kaede

> *Les sims 4* (version de base) gratuit sur *origin* ! (1 semaine)
> https://www.origin.com/fra/fr-fr/sto...ims/the-sims-4


Hmm, je peux que le gifter au moment de finaliser l'achat. Pourtant je ne crois pas l'avoir dans ma propre liste de jeux.
Bug ?

edit : c'est corrigé (du moins chez moi...), ça fonctionne correctement en passant par le client lourd maintenant

----------


## MrKlawn

> Hmm, je peux que le gifter au moment de finaliser l'achat. Pourtant je ne crois pas l'avoir dans ma propre liste de jeux.
> Bug ?


J'ai eu le même soucis, pour le chopper, il a fallu que je le mette en liste de souhait puis que je le prenne en passant par la liste de souhait...
Bizarre mais bon, Origin quoi...

----------


## Kohtsaro

> Hmm, je peux que le gifter au moment de finaliser l'achat. Pourtant je ne crois pas l'avoir dans ma propre liste de jeux.
> Bug ?


Descend avec la molette, il y a obtenir gratuitement.

EDIT :

*Team Sonic Racing* dispo sur Voidu à 28.63€ avec le code GAMINGTIME

https://www.voidu.com/fr/team-sonic-racing

----------


## Lucretia

> Hmm, je peux que le gifter au moment de finaliser l'achat. Pourtant je ne crois pas l'avoir dans ma propre liste de jeux.
> Bug ?


J'ai eu le même souci en essayant directement depuis le launcher, mais ça a marché directement depuis le navigateur.
*+ le holiday celebration pack qui va avec est gratuit aussi :*
https://www.origin.com/fra/en-us/sto...lebration-pack

----------


## Wulfstan

> TinyBuild Bundle:
> https://www.humblebundle.com/games/t...ld-bundle-2019


J'ai pris le premier palier parce que je cherchais *SpeedRunners* à vil prix. 

Les autres jeux ne me sont d'aucune utilité, donc si vous êtes intéressé par *Punch Club*, *Final Station* ou *Diaries of a Spaceport Janitor*, envoyez-moi un mp.  :;):

----------


## Supergounou

Speedrunners c'est très bon avec des amis  ::):

----------


## Wulfstan

> Speedrunners c'est très bon avec des amis


C'est ce que je me suis dit. Pas de raison pour que je ne finisse pas par en avoir un jour.

----------


## Supergounou

> C'est ce que je me suis dit. Pas de raison pour que je ne finisse pas par en avoir un jour.


Avoir des amis, ici ? Faut demander à Oldnoobie ou à Stelarc, sait'on jamais.

----------


## Kydo

Observation a 8.89e sur l'EGS
(et 24.99 sur le PS Store  ::ninja:: )

PS : Mon premier bon plan  :B):

----------


## Baalim

Retour de the vagrant,dont le style rapelle vaguement humm, au prix dérisoire de 1.59€

Ne vous laissez pas abuser par le nom de l'éditeur, ce jeu est une anomalie dans son catalogue.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/598700/The_Vagrant/





Just cause 4 à 24 €... Humm, je sais que c'est peut être encore 10 ou 14€ de trop.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/517630/Just_Cause_4/

----------


## Baalim

Nier Automata à 20 €uros
https://www.play-asia.com/nier-automata/13/70axob

Code VITAFR

Torment, 5.19 €
https://www.play-asia.com/torment-ti...team/13/70asrn

----------


## Stelarc

Il serait peut être temps que isthereanydeals intègre cette boutique dans sa base, à chaque fois c'est grâce ou à cause de toi que je choppe les bons plans. ::):

----------


## JulLeBarge

Je sais pas si c'est passé mais y'a des promos sur la série Anno sur Steam:
Anno 1404 Gold à 3,74€
Anno 2070 à 4,99€

Le 1404 me tente, je connais pas du tout la série. Un avis de connaisseur ?

----------


## madgic

> Je sais pas si c'est passé mais y'a des promos sur la série Anno sur Steam:
> Anno 1404 Gold à 3,74€
> Anno 2070 à 4,99€
> 
> Le 1404 me tente, je connais pas du tout la série. Un avis de connaisseur ?


Le 2070, il faut le prendre direct avec la version complète ou au moins deep ocean.

Mais sinon fonce, Anno c'est très bien  :;): .

----------


## Harvester

> Je sais pas si c'est passé mais y'a des promos sur la série Anno sur Steam:
> Anno 1404 Gold à 3,74€
> Anno 2070 à 4,99€
> 
> Le 1404 me tente, je connais pas du tout la série. Un avis de connaisseur ?


C'est le meilleur de la série (pas joué au tout dernier).

----------


## Oldnoobie

J'aurais tendance à plussoyer. Pas que j'aie joué à tous, mais perso c'est l'Anno le plus récent/joli qui soit dans cette ambiance médiévale qui m'est chère. 
Qui plus est, son ambiance, ses musiques, m'ont totalement conquis.

----------


## pesos

Et il passe encore très bien, il reste très mignon de nos jours !

----------


## JulLeBarge

Merci, j'ai pris le 1404  :;):

----------


## Setzer

Yep le 1404 est top!

----------


## Catel

On ne te dit même pas ce que c'est  ::ninja::  c'est de la gestion de chaînes de production sauf que t'as pas l'impression d'être technicien à l'usine Père Dodu.

----------


## Lucretia

(Déjà posté ?) Waooo ce bundle !  ::o:  Rien que masquerada justifie l'achat !

*FANATICAL UPRISING BUNDLE*

https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/uprising-bundle

€5.39
république
oriental empires 
ziggurat
snake pass
fantasy versus
masquerada songs and shadows  ::wub:: 
asura
tracks
smoke and sacrifice
lifeless planet

----------


## schouffy

Le remake de Blood, Fresh Supply, est à 4.09€ sur GOG. Et a été patché  ::wub::  ::wub:: 

EDIT : Ah désolé c'est valable que si on a déjà Blood sur GOG.

----------


## Baalim

Fanatical se met à la vente de bundles de comics !  ::wub:: 

https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle?...ndles+21052019

----------


## odji

on continue dans le decrescendo avec DIG32: https://dailyindiegame.com/site_weeklybundle_32.html

Bundlestar assure avec leur uprising, top la classe.

----------


## FB74

> (Déjà posté ?) Waooo ce bundle !  Rien que masquerada justifie l'achat !
> 
> *FANATICAL UPRISING BUNDLE*
> 
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/uprising-bundle
> 
> €5.39
> république
> oriental empires 
> ...


Si quelqu'un prend le bundle et ne veut pas de Tracks, qu'il me MP.  ::ninja::

----------


## Marmottas

> Si quelqu'un prend le bundle et ne veut pas de Tracks, qu'il me MP.


J'hésite à prendre le bundle et j'ai déjà Tracks... Et tu es Amigaïste... Tu essaies de me convaincre avoue ?

----------


## FB74

> J'hésite à prendre le bundle et j'ai déjà Tracks... Et tu es Amigaïste... Tu essaies de me convaincre avoue ?


Du tout.  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> Du tout.


Attends une minute  ::):

----------


## Ouamdu

> Le remake de Blood, Fresh Supply, est à 4.09€ sur GOG. Et a été patché 
> 
> EDIT : Ah désolé c'est valable que si on a déjà Blood sur GOG.


J'y joue en ce moment et je confirme que ces excellent, très bon remake et jeu toujours aussi jouissif.

----------


## FB74

> Attends une minute


Je remercie Baalim qui m'a donné une clé pour Tracks.  :;):

----------


## Getz

> Je remercie Baalim qui m'a donné une clé pour Tracks.


Tu as vérifié que c'était bien Tracks?  ::P:

----------


## FB74

> Tu as vérifié que c'était bien Tracks?


Oui... et avant de remercier.  ::trollface::

----------


## Getz

> Oui... et avant de remercier.


Quelle surprise alors!  ::):  

Quelques promos flash sur GMG:

https://www.greenmangaming.com/hot-deals/

Notamment:
*Soulcalibur VI* 17.95€
*Farcry 5* 17.03€
*Ace Combat 7* 35.37€
*AC Odyssey*  25.80€

Et d'autres bon plans tous les jours jusqu'au 26 Mai

----------


## Baalim

Vous avez une passion dévorante et étrange portant sur les jeux de time management et vous êtes radin ?

pas de problème fanatical a pensé à vous avec un bundle de 8 jeux "les douze travaux d'Hercule" pour 1 €

https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...ercules-bundle

----------


## FB74

> Vous avez une passion dévorante et étrange portant sur les jeux de time management et vous êtes radin ?
> 
> pas de problème fanatical a pensé à vous avec un bundle de 8 jeux "les douze travaux d'Hercule" pour 1 €
> 
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...ercules-bundle


J'ai la collection (il me manque juste le dernier qui vient de sortir), et j'aime bien.  ::): 

Franchement, si vous voulez du casual à pas cher, foncez.

----------


## Marmottas

> J'ai la collection (il me manque juste le dernier qui vient de sortir), et j'aime bien. 
> 
> Franchement, si vous voulez du casual à pas cher, foncez.


Dans la même veine et du même éditeur, vous avez aussi Alicia : https://store.steampowered.com/app/6...ost_Treasures/

Mon fils (6 ans et demi) adore et je me dis que c'est comme une initiation aux STR : il faut suivre son perso/unité, l'orienter vers le truc à récolter/rusher quand il est dispo, etc... Dans quelques années, je le colle devant SC2... Les Coréens n'auront qu'à bien se tenir et avec l'e-sport ma retraite est assurée ! (et vous ne me verrez plus sur ce fil : les jeux, je les achèterai plein pot et en préco !  :Cigare: )

----------


## Baalim

On critique l'EGS qui lâche du pognon dans tous les sens mais, à peine mon abonnement viveport résilié, je reçois un crédit de 20 €  ::O:

----------


## Oldnoobie

Pas pire que HB Monssly qui te rabote 3 dollarz si tu annules ton annulation de leur Monssliplan finalement...

----------


## Baalim

> Pas pire que HB Monssly qui te rabote 3 dollarz si tu annules ton annulation de leur Monssliplan finalement...


Faut voir.

En six mois d'abonnement, j'ai eu droit à :
2 mois gratuits,
Fallout 4 VR et LA Noire VR gratuits,
5 jeux gratuits
5 jeux à 1 € l'unité
40 € de crédit sur la boutique.


Dragonball fighter Z à 12 € avec le code GAMINGTIME
https://www.voidu.com/en/dragon-ball-fighterz

----------


## Baalim

Rime est désormais disponible gratuitement sur la meilleure boutique en ligne de l'univers :

https://www.epicgames.com/store/en-US/product/rime/home

Pensez à cliquer sur mon lien d'affiliation  :Bave: 


Nouveau bundle indie gala :
https://www.indiegala.com/celestial-...m-games-bundle

Étonnamment, il y a quelques jeux qui semblent très corrects (dont le shmup graze counter).

----------


## Gorillaz

> Rime est désormais disponible gratuitement sur la meilleure boutique en ligne de l'univers :
> 
> https://www.epicgames.com/store/en-US/product/rime/home


Ouf, et moi qui ai failli le prendre en promo sur HB  :Sweat:

----------


## Ruvon

> Ouf, et moi qui ai failli le prendre en promo sur HB


Tu as raté les 4 bundles dans lesquels il est passé ces 6 derniers mois ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Magnarrok

Il était gratuit aussi sur Twitch aussi il me semble ? Bon après faut avoir un compte.

----------


## Baalim

Excalibur indie bundle : 2.85€ avec dad's quest, laser disco defender, playing with gravity etc.
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...e-games-bundle

Pure farming sim 2018 à 7$, avouez que vous en rêviez.
Www.chrono.gg

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Il était gratuit aussi sur Twitch aussi il me semble ? Bon après faut avoir un compte.


A noter qu'un bon paquet des jeux du dernier gros bundle fanatical avaient déjà été offerts là bas.

Je découvre que le visual novel bien taré punchline débarque sur Steam  ::O: 

https://www.greenmangaming.com/games/punch-line-pc/

----------


## Gorillaz

> Tu as raté les 4 bundles dans lesquels il est passé ces 6 derniers mois ?


Bah j'essaie de réfréner mes pulsions de fièvre acheteuse  ::ninja:: 




> Il était gratuit aussi sur Twitch aussi il me semble ? Bon après faut avoir un compte.


J'ai pas Twitch Prime, mon bon Monsieur !

----------


## Ruvon

Jalopy gratuit sur le Humble Store : https://www.humblebundle.com/store/jalopy-free

----------


## BenRicard

> Faut voir.
> 
> En six mois d'abonnement, j'ai eu droit à :
> 2 mois gratuits,
> Fallout 4 VR et LA Noire VR gratuits,
> 5 jeux gratuits
> 5 jeux à 1 € l'unité
> 40 € de crédit sur la boutique.
> 
> ...


wow !  ::O: 

Comment tu fais des trucs pareils ? Ca fait des mois que je suis abonné au Monthly, et j'ai pas eu droit à ça

Faut croire qu'on a pas tous les même valeurs.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## nova

> wow ! 
> 
> Comment tu fais des trucs pareils ? Ca fait des mois que je suis abonné au Monthly, et j'ai pas eu droit à ça
> 
> Faut croire qu'on a pas tous les même valeurs.


Il parle de viveport je crois, le truc de VR la. C'est normal qu'ils filent leur jeu tout le monde s'en foue de la VR  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> Il parle de viveport je crois, le truc de VR la. C'est normal qu'ils filent leur jeu tout le monde s'en foue de la VR


Ouaip, je parlais de l'abonnement infinity de vive  :;): 


Nidhogg 2 à 4.49 €
https://store.steampowered.com/app/535520/Nidhogg_2/

----------


## Baalim

Le prochain jeu gratuit sur l'EGS sera *city of Brass* !

Le premier que je n'ai pas déjà  :Emo: 

https://www.epicgames.com/store/fr/p...-of-brass/home

----------


## MrKlawn

> Jalopy gratuit sur le Humble Store : https://www.humblebundle.com/store/jalopy-free


Pour info, c'est un executable... Mais Humble propose de le transformer en clef Steam moyennant 1$...

----------


## Jughurta

On doit pas être loin d'un record de jeux offert durant ce mois de mai, ça n'arrête pas.

----------


## BenRicard

ah ok ! c'est moi le teubé qui comprend rien !  ::):

----------


## rduburo

> On doit pas être loin d'un record de jeux offert durant ce mois de mai, ça n'arrête pas.


Profitons profitons, ce ne sont que les appats. Ensuite, il y aura des hameçons cachés...

----------


## Baalim

Nouveau bundle groupees : un "best of de vieux trucs".
https://groupees.com/bmgh

Youpi.

----------


## FB74

Pendant ce temps, chez LDLC:



https://www.ldlc.com/n4306/

Vous remarquerez qu'il n'est pas question d'Atari.  :Cigare: 


 ::trollface::

----------


## odji

> Pendant ce temps, chez LDLC:
> 
> https://media.ldlc.com/mkt/ldlc/fr/l...s/header02.jpg
> 
> https://www.ldlc.com/n4306/
> 
> Vous remarquerez qu'il n'est pas question d'Atari.


si je ne dis pas trop de betises, a l'epoque des Amstrad cpc et Commodore 64,  Atari ne proposait que des consoles de jeux...

----------


## FB74

> si je ne dis pas trop de betises, a l'epoque des Amstrad cpc et Commodore 64,  Atari ne proposait que des consoles de jeux...


Atari 800 XL.  ::trollface::

----------


## odji

> Atari 800 XL.



"j'suis gameurz, j'ai un mac"

----------


## Baalim

Herald à 5€ jusqu'au 27 mai
https://www.gog.com/game/herald_an_i...rama_book_i_ii

Idem sur steam

----------


## Rouxbarbe

https://www.gogalaxy.com/fr/?utm_campaign=gogalaxy_2_0

 :Vibre: 

Après la multiplication des launchers, ce sont les launchers de launchers qui poppent à tout va  :Mellow2:

----------


## Ruvon

> https://www.gogalaxy.com/fr/?utm_campaign=gogalaxy_2_0
> 
> 
> 
> Après la multiplication des launchers, ce sont les launchers de launchers qui poppent à tout va


Tu arrives après la bataille  ::ninja:: 

Mais je suis curieux aussi de voir ce que propose GoG avec ce Galaxy 2. Au moins ils annoncent d'entrée qu'ils ne veulent pas pomper tes données perso, contrairement à d'autres  ::ninja::

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Ben j'ai pas vu qui que ce soit en parler, non mais vil malotru à cheveux.  :haha: 

Sinon j'ai des -75% sur "On Rusty Trails", "The Big Elk" et "AridFortress" si ça intéresse quelqu'un. oui, j'ai recommencé à faire des badges steam  :Facepalm:

----------


## pesos

*Moonlighter* à son lowest pour environ 8,50€ chez WinGameStore avec le code PCGAMES5OFF !

----------


## rduburo

> Tu arrives après la bataille 
> 
> Mais je suis curieux aussi de voir ce que propose GoG avec ce Galaxy 2. Au moins ils annoncent d'entrée qu'ils ne veulent pas pomper tes données perso, contrairement à d'autres


Si je l'installe, je lance plus steam ni EGS mais derrière ils sont lancés quand même et ils me scannent quand même, non ?

----------


## La Chouette

> Si je l'installe, je lance plus steam ni EGS mais derrière ils sont lancés quand même et ils me scannent quand même, non ?


Ca dépend. Faut voir si pour les jeux DRM-free y a moyen de leur faire lancer directement le .exe ou si t'es forcé de passer par Steam ou EGS. Y en a qui ont testé ?

----------


## madgic

> Ca dépend. Faut voir si pour les jeux DRM-free y a moyen de leur faire lancer directement le .exe ou si t'es forcé de passer par Steam ou EGS. Y en a qui ont testé ?


Mais malheureux, si tu lance que l'exe tu n'as plus le temps de jeux ni les succès  ::rolleyes:: 

edit : du coup pour l'egs ça change rien  ::trollface::

----------


## Wolverine

Juste pour être bien sûr le titre du topic signale que c'est le vendredi de la pause du HB Monthly n'est-ce pas ?

C'est pas censé être le dernier vendredi ? Du coup, la semaine prochaine, le vendredi 31 ?

----------


## Flad

> Juste pour être bien sûr le titre du topic signale que c'est le vendredi de la pause du HB Monthly n'est-ce pas ?
> 
> C'est pas censé être le dernier vendredi ? Du coup, la semaine prochaine, le vendredi 31 ?


Otan pour moi !
 ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

> Juste pour être bien sûr le titre du topic signale que c'est le vendredi de la pause du HB Monthly n'est-ce pas ?
> 
> C'est pas censé être le dernier vendredi ? Du coup, la semaine prochaine, le vendredi 31 ?


C'est Flad qui ne sait pas compter, faut pas faire attention.

----------


## Wolverine

On en arriverai presque à regretter le précédent tenancier du topic  ::trollface::

----------


## FB74

> On en arriverai *presque* à regretter le précédent tenancier du topic


Je surligne le mot important.  ::ninja::

----------


## JulLeBarge

*Assassin's Creed Origins* à 17,99€ sur Steam
https://store.steampowered.com/app/5...Creed_Origins/

----------


## velociraptor

Dead by daylight gratuit pour un week end ainsi que 5 autres jeux https://store.steampowered.com/springcleaning

----------


## cooly08

Oh la vache les trucs qu'ils demandent de faire pour obtenir des badges. C'est d'un chiant et j'ai autre chose à faire.

----------


## Baalim

> Oh la vache les trucs qu'ils demandent de faire pour obtenir des badges. C'est d'un chiant et j'ai autre chose à faire.


Clair. j'ai pas que ça à foutre de jouer aux jeux que j'achète. 
Alors, ceux qui sont gratos  ::siffle:: 


Jeux ou dlc gratos pour fêter les 9 ans de betadwarf:
http://betadwarf.com/9years/

----------


## cooly08

Mais tellement.  ::o: 
J’essaierais bien pour la 3ème ou 4ème fois Endless Space 2 mais bon, je sens que je vais vite laisser tomber encore une fois.

----------


## Ruvon

> Clair. j'ai pas que ça à foutre de jouer aux jeux que j'achète. 
> Alors, ceux qui sont gratos 
> 
> 
> Jeux ou dlc gratos pour fêter les 9 ans de betadwarf:
> http://betadwarf.com/9years/


Marche pas le site de betadwarf...

Et sinon, le badge moisi, il sert à quoi à la fin, à part à exhiber son e-penis ?

----------


## pipoop

Jouez a un jeux que vous avez pas lance depuis.....
Si j'y joues plus y as une raison...
Lancez votre premier jeu Steam....wokay left for dead

En gros faut tous réinstaller pour jouer 10min...

----------


## Baalim

> Marche pas le site de betadwarf...
> 
> Et sinon, le badge moisi, il sert à quoi à la fin, à part à exhiber son e-penis ?


Marche plus alors.


Memorial day sale chez wgs
https://www.wingamestore.com/

----------


## madgic

C'est pas juste lancer le jeu comme une fois ? Et puis bon proposer des jeux qu'on a fini comme Portal ou Brothers : a tale of two sons...

Moi  je dis l'event du backlog c'est vachement mieux  ::siffle::

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Jouez a un jeux que vous avez pas lance depuis.....
> Si j'y joues plus y as une raison...
> Lancez votre premier jeu Steam....wokay left for dead
> 
> En gros faut tous réinstaller pour jouer 10min...


Et certain(e)s d'entre nous sont encore à l'antiquité et n'ont pas la fibre  ::cry::

----------


## JulLeBarge

Et y'a quoi à gagner à part des badges moisis ?

----------


## Baalim

> Et certain(e)s d'entre nous sont encore à l'antiquité et n'ont pas la fibre


En même temps, c'est Marseille  ::siffle::

----------


## Supergounou

> Et y'a quoi à gagner à part des badges moisis ?


Des items pourris que tu peux revendre pour 1 centime.

----------


## Galgu

> C'est pas juste lancer le jeu comme une fois ? Et puis bon proposer des jeux qu'on a fini comme Portal ou Brothers : a tale of two sons...
> 
> Moi  je dis l'event du backlog c'est vachement mieux


Un event de prévu en Juin avant les vacances ?

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Des items pourris que tu peux revendre pour 1 centime.


Chouette. Cela dit je vais pouvoir tester Grim Dawn, ça c'est cool

----------


## madgic

> Un event de prévu en Juin avant les vacances ?


Non, ça sera plutôt juillet/août comme l'été dernier  :;):

----------


## Kargadum

> Jouez a un jeux que vous avez pas lance depuis.....
> Si j'y joues plus y as une raison...
> Lancez votre premier jeu Steam....wokay left for dead
> 
> En gros faut tous réinstaller pour jouer 10min...





> Jouez au premier jeu que vous avez ajouté à votre compte Steam, à l'exception du jeu de l'année dernière, Left 4 Dead.


  ::trollface:: 

Pour ma part, c'est Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2  :Emo:

----------


## Oldnoobie

La Orange Box LOL

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Et certain(e)s d'entre nous sont encore à l'antiquité et n'ont pas la fibre


Il suffit de participer au KLJV, j'ai plein de jeux de moins de 500Mo qui rentrent dans les clous  ::ninja::  (rouillés, les clous)

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Il suffit de participer au KLJV, j'ai plein de jeux de moins de 500Mo qui rentrent dans les clous  (rouillés, les clous)


J'ai résolu le probleme et trouvé les jeux les plus légers, ca s'est bien goupillé. Ceci dit, c'est completement con comme event, pour changer.

----------


## ajcrou

> Il suffit de participer au KLJV, j'ai plein de jeux de moins de 500Mo qui rentrent dans les clous  (rouillés, les clous)


Ouais..., ben grâce à votre KLJV steam me propose de relancer un certain "Rapid Tap" pour obtenir un badge.  :tired:

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Ouais..., ben grâce à votre KLJV steam me propose de relancer un certain "Rapid Tap" pour obtenir un badge.


Reviens pour la prochaine édition, t'auras t'auras ptet un "Rapid Fap"  ::lol::

----------


## Stelarc

> Jouez a un jeux que vous avez pas lance depuis.....
> Si j'y joues plus y as une raison...
> Lancez votre premier jeu Steam....wokay left for dead
> 
> En gros faut tous réinstaller pour jouer 10min...


Un coup de Steam Achievement Manager et c'est réglé. ::ninja::

----------


## Franky Mikey

> J'ai résolu le probleme et trouvé les jeux les plus légers, ca s'est bien goupillé. Ceci dit, c'est completement con comme event, pour changer.


Madgic l'a déjà dit, mais je préfère le notre.  :^_^:

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Madgic l'a déjà dit, mais je préfère le notre.


C'est un peu comme comparer des pommes et des carottes hein, les deux n'ont rien à voir...  :^_^:

----------


## Baalim

Un prologue gratuit pour le jeu de survie/horreur Die young
https://games.indiegala.com/die-young-prologue/

Bulletstorm full clip à 5 €
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/bull...am-key--3211-1

----------


## odji

pour ceux qui se moquent du flop de l'epic game store:

https://www.vg247.com/2019/05/24/epi...or-thq-nordic/
https://www.gamasutra.com/view/news/...s_says_CEO.php


croupees lance son BAB57: https://groupees.com/bab57  ( Moto Racing 3D , Find your way et Master of Mutations en tete d'affiche)

----------


## Ruvon

> pour ceux qui se moquent du flop de l'epic game store:
> 
> https://www.vg247.com/2019/05/24/epi...or-thq-nordic/
> https://www.gamasutra.com/view/news/...s_says_CEO.php


On en parle sur le topic des niouzes, ils reviennent sur leur déclaration précédente sans présenter le moindre chiffre. Ça n'a aucune valeur, c'est de la com qui ne prouve rien.

----------


## Baalim

Pour les deux mecs du fonds qui n'ont pas accès au jeu via le humble trove, the end is nigh est à 5 €
https://store.steampowered.com/app/5...e_End_Is_Nigh/

Retour du ancestor bundle à 1.89 €
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/ancestor-bundle



- - - Mise à jour - - -




> On en parle sur le topic des niouzes, ils reviennent sur leur déclaration précédente sans présenter le moindre chiffre. Ça n'a aucune valeur, c'est de la com qui ne prouve rien.


Nous ne fréquentons pas ce lieu de perdition, nous, Môssieur.

----------


## Mamadou

Y'a plus qu'à relancer Half Life 2  ::lol::

----------


## KaiN34

Counter Strike, Team Fortress, Day of Defeat, Deathmatch Classic ou Opposing Forces.  :tired:

----------


## Supergounou

J'ai gagné 6 centimes grace à l'event Steam  :Bave:

----------


## archer hawke

Tu as perdu combien de temps ?

----------


## Supergounou

18 minutes grâce à la fibre  ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

> 18 minutes grâce à la fibre


Je préfère encore aller bosser que de jouer aux events moisis de Steam pour ce tarif horaire là  ::ninja::

----------


## BenRicard

> Je préfère encore aller bosser que de jouer aux events moisis de Steam pour ce tarif horaire là


Finalement, c'est un peu comme du télétravail  ::ninja::

----------


## FB74

Rigolez pas, y'a un gars sur le net qui donne des "combines" pour se faire des sous sur le net.
3 cents de la demi-heure.

 ::ninja:: 

Et là je me disais, heureusement que l'électricité n'est pas si chère, sinon ce ne serait pas rentable.  ::ninja::  ²

----------


## Supergounou

Nan mais je reste persuadé qu'après demain, les 2 derniers items "rares" vont m'apporter la richesse  :Cigare:

----------


## Baalim

AC III remastered et le season's pass poru AC Odyssey à 10 et 20 €
https://store.steampowered.com/app/9...ered/?l=french
Vous avez acheté AC Odyssey sur Uplay ? Allez-vous faire foutre.

----------


## FB74

*Steam*,* BlackGuards Franchise Bundle* à *1.99* euros:

https://store.steampowered.com/sub/64046/

- Blackguards Deluxe Edition [2013]
- Blackguards: Untold Legends [DLC 2014]
- Blackguards 2 [2015]

----------


## fletch2099

> AC III remastered et le season's pass poru AC Odyssey à 10 et 20 €
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/9...ered/?l=french
> Vous avez acheté AC Odyssey sur Uplay ? Allez-vous faire foutre.


Oui "poru" c'est pas Français, et alors? Si vous décryptez pas le Baalim, allez vous faire foutre aussi!

----------


## Baalim

The dig et Indiana Jones et le secret de l'Atlantide gratos sur discord

En tout cas, c'est ce qu'ils disent sur Reddit. Perso, j'ai l'impression qu'ils sont inclus dans l'abonnement nitro

----------


## Magnarrok

C'est ce que j'ai compris aussi... Du coup j'ai bien l'impression que ce n'est pas un bon plan !

----------


## Ruvon

> C'est ce que j'ai compris aussi... Du coup j'ai bien l'impression que ce n'est pas un bon plan !


Baalim au bûcher  :Cell:

----------


## Baalim

> C'est ce que j'ai compris aussi... Du coup j'ai bien l'impression que ce n'est pas un bon plan !


En fait, j'attends de lancer l'application discord pour voir s'il n'y a vraiment aucun moyen de les récupérer  :Indeed: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Baalim au bûcher


Encore ?  :Emo:

----------


## Ruvon

> Encore ?


Je ne connais pas de meilleur moyen de commencer la semaine  :Cigare:

----------


## FB74

> Encore ?


Quand on aime...  :Indeed:

----------


## Oldnoobie

On va finir par croire qu'il aime s'envoyer en l'air, il est très bûcher ce Baalim...

----------


## Flad

> il est très bûcher ce Baalim...


C'est ce qui le fera chuter.

----------


## Baalim

:tired: 

Shadow tactics, 8.80 €
https://www.wingamestore.com/product...of-the-Shogun/

Ultimate Marvel vs Capcom 3 à 6 €
https://de.gamesplanet.com/game/ulti...am-key--3327-1

Merkel vs capcom Infinite DELUXE à 14 €
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/marv...am-key--3330-2

Realpolitiks à 4.5 €
https://de.gamesplanet.com/game/real...am-key--3597-1

Wizrogue (roguelike au pays de wizardry) à 1.20 €
https://www.gamersgate.com/DD-WIZROG...th-of-wizardry

----------


## Ruvon

> C'est ce qui le fera chuter.


Non mais l'important, c'est pas la chute.  ::ninja::

----------


## rogercoincoin



----------


## Baalim

M'en fous, j'irai pas  :Boom: 

C'est ce soir pour récupurer 9 mois supplémentaires de online nintendo chez twitch prime


Sinon, promo Downward et Die Young.
https://store.steampowered.com/bundl...la_Collection/

----------


## Hyeud

> *Merkel* vs capcom Infinite DELUXE à 14 €
> https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/marv...am-key--3330-2


On voit le genre de conversation que tu as en ce moment.  ::ninja::

----------


## cooly08

:^_^:

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Ultimate Marvel vs Capcom 3 à 6 €
> https://de.gamesplanet.com/game/ulti...am-key--3327-1
> 
> Merkel vs capcom Infinite DELUXE à 14 €
> https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/marv...am-key--3330-2


Mmh... J'essaie de rester sur une décision sage (achètes rien t'as jamais lancé MvsC 2), mesurée (achète MvsC 3 c'est le moins cher et il a des reviews steam très positives) en évitant la connerie (Prends les deux, leur gameplay diffère et obéis à la loi du BACKLOG).... C'est dur...

----------


## Flad

> Mmh... J'essaie de rester sur une décision sage (achètes rien t'as jamais lancé MvsC 2), mesurée (achète MvsC 3 c'est le moins cher et il a des reviews steam très positives) en évitant la connerie (Prends les deux, leur gameplay diffère et obéis à la loi du BACKLOG).... C'est dur...


Allons, allons.
Tu ne vas pas céder comme le 1er Baalim venu tout de même.
Un peu de tenue !
Respecte toi merde !
 ::ninja::

----------


## Gorillaz

Dites, sur HB ce mois ci il y a eu que le reveal moisi du multi COD, ils ont pas l'intention d'en montrer plus ?
Non parce que là ça sent la pause / cancel pour moi !
D'ailleurs, si jamais ils essaient de me retenir avec une vilaine promo de dernière minute, ladite promo nécessite-t-elle de prendre le mois suivant ou pas ? Je demande comme ça  ::siffle::

----------


## odji

les cod, tu as rarement des promos dessus et souvent c est du moins -20%...  meme pour les vieux titres sortis ya 10 ans, alors ce monthly a du se vendre extremement bien, juste pour ce titre.

qu'entend tu par promo de derniere minute?

----------


## Valenco

> Dites, sur HB ce mois ci il y a eu que le reveal moisi du multi COD, ils ont pas l'intention d'en montrer plus ?
> Non parce que là ça sent la pause / cancel pour moi !
> D'ailleurs, si jamais ils essaient de me retenir avec une vilaine promo de dernière minute, ladite promo nécessite-t-elle de prendre le mois suivant ou pas ? Je demande comme ça


Déjà canceled pour moi. Au fait, il y a une différence entre mettre en pause et annuler son abonnement (à part le fait de devoir rentrer à nouveau nos coordonnées bancaires ) ?

----------


## Baalim

Valkyria chonicles 4 à 18.59 €
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/valkyria-chronicles-4

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> les cod, tu as rarement des promos dessus et souvent c est du moins -20%...  meme pour les vieux titres sortis ya 10 ans, alors ce monthly a du se vendre extremement bien, juste pour ce titre.
> 
> qu'entend tu par promo de derniere minute?


Il parle des mails d'incitation que t'envoie Humble quand tu veux résilier ton abonnement  :;): 

"hey, gamin, t'en va pas. tiens, je te donne 2 € si tu restes abonné"

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Pour le HB monthly, je me dis que comme ils mettent en avant un seul jeu pas trop cher, il y a de bonnes chances que les jeux restants soient à des prix plus élevés que d'habitude.

Donc je reste mais c'est un pari...

----------


## Oldnoobie

A mon avis le mail est strictement relié  au déclenchement de l'achat du monthly concerné, si tu ne le prends pas je ne pense pas que la réduc de 2 balles subsiste en vue d'un ultérieur monthly.
Perso j'ai joué de ça pour ne pas payer le bundle trop cher, CoD je m'en bats un peu les steaks surtout que les copains ne prennent pas, mais j'espère trouver dans les reveals un ou deux trucs sympas qui justifieront le prix du pack.

----------


## Flad

Ce sera vendredi pour mettre en pause le Monthly.

----------


## Bibik

> Valkyria chonicles 4 à 18.59 €
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/valkyria-chronicles-4


On gagne 60 centimes chez les français de Gamesplanet !

Imaginez ce qu'on peut faire avec ces 60 centimes.

----------


## Abzaarg

> Valkyria chonicles 4 à 18.59 €
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/valkyria-chronicles-4
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Il parle des mails d'incitation que t'envoie Humble quand tu veux résilier ton abonnement 
> 
> "hey, gamin, t'en va pas. tiens, je te donne 2 € si tu restes abonné"


Perso, quand je veux un bundle : Je vais juste avant l'achat et j’arrête. Très peu de temps après on reçoit une réduction de 3$.

----------


## pesos

> C'est ce soir pour récupurer 9 mois supplémentaires de online nintendo chez twitch prime


Dans 14 heures  :;):

----------


## Baalim

> Dans 14 heures


Ahhh... Faut vraiment que je me relise avant de poster. Là, c'est la cata  :Facepalm: 


Je suis inquiet. Indie gala a oublié de balancer un bundle pourri.

Dans la série «étonnamment, ça n'a pas été un plébiscite», Astérix xxl est à 7.5€ chez gog.

https://www.gog.com/game/asterix_obelix_xxl_2

----------


## Stelarc

Haha mais ce n'est même pas la version "complète" de COD qu'ils vendent, ils ne perdent pas le nord ces espèces de grosses baltringues d'Activision Blizzard. :^_^:

----------


## odji

les watch_dogs sur steam, pour 10,78e   https://store.steampowered.com/bundl...h_Dogs_Bundle/

----------


## Gorillaz

> Haha mais ce n'est même pas la version "complète" de COD qu'ils vendent, ils ne perdent pas le nord ces espèces de grosses baltringues d'Activision Blizzard.


J'allais le préciser, histoire que certains ne se fassent pas avoir ...

Sinon un vrai bon plan, pas un truc à la Baalim : slay the spire à 11€ sur HB, 10 pour ceux qui sont encore abonnés  ::trollface::

----------


## Supergounou

> Nan mais je reste persuadé qu'après demain, les 2 derniers items "rares" vont m'apporter la richesse


Bon bah c'était 2 objets à 1 centime  :^_^:

----------


## La Chouette

> Bon bah c'était 2 objets à 1 centime


Yep, et c'est pas exclusif au dernier jour, tu pouvais tomber sur des rares avant (j'en ai eu un hier). Même à un centime, ils ne partent pas, c'est ridicule. C'est moche, ça prend de la place dans l'inventaire, et il est impossible de s'en débarrasser. Au moins c'est pas sur Epic qu'on trouverait ça  ::trollface::

----------


## sebarnolds

Le remaster de *Flashback* pour moins de 3€ chez GOG.com.

----------


## Wulfstan

> C'est moche, ça prend de la place dans l'inventaire, et il est impossible de s'en débarrasser.


Si ça te tracasse vraiment, il y a quelques comptes Steam auxquels tu peux donner tout ce qui encombre ton inventaire, ils acceptent tout les dons qui leur sont proposés. Je m'en suis déjà servi une fois ou deux. 

Trashbot semble avoir pris sa retraite, mais il y a TrashDump ou Trashy pour le remplacer.

----------


## Baalim

> J'allais le préciser, histoire que certains ne se fassent pas avoir ...
> 
> Sinon un vrai bon plan, pas un truc à la Baalim : slay the spire à 11€ sur HB, 10 pour ceux qui sont encore abonnés


Achetez en masse !
Avec tout le pognon récupéré, ils se décideront peut-être à embaucher un vrai character designer et un graphiste  ::siffle:: 


Dans un genre probablement moins bon mais plus regardable, shadow hand est à 5.62€
https://store.steampowered.com/app/4...RPG_Card_Game/

En parlant de design foireux, la trilogie red comrades et à 2,80 €
https://store.steampowered.com/bundl...rades_Trilogy/

----------


## Baalim

Vikings, wolves of Midgard à 5 €
https://www.indiegala.com/vikings-wo...erjack-on-sale

FIFA 19 à 13 €
https://www.amazon.fr/FIFA-19-Standa...dp/B07DGMB5F5/

The mikastonic à 1.24 €
https://store.steampowered.com/app/8...p_reviews_hash

----------


## odji

un jeu patate offert par IG, en pur ddl des années 90:
https://freebies.indiegala.com/potat...ev_id=freebies

----------


## Baalim

Promo générale sur les packs pinball fx3
https://store.steampowered.com/app/442120/Pinball_FX3/

M'en fous, je préfère Pinball Arcade ( ou ce qu'il en reste)

----------


## FB74

> Promo générale sur les packs pinball fx3
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/442120/Pinball_FX3/


J'allais en parler.  :Indeed:

----------


## acdctabs

> Promo générale sur les packs pinball fx3
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/442120/Pinball_FX3/


Il y a le volume 4 Williams qui est sorti, ceci explique cela.

----------


## Fastela

> Promo générale sur les packs pinball fx3
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/442120/Pinball_FX3/
> 
> M'en fous, je préfère Pinball Arcade ( ou ce qu'il en reste)


C'est acdctabs qui va être content.  :;): 

- - - Updated - - -




> Achetez en masse !
> Avec tout le pognon récupéré, ils se décideront peut-être à embaucher un vrai character designer et un graphiste


C'est tellement vrai. Ceci dit Slay The Spire est un des rares jeux où les mécaniques sont tellements bien faites que j'arrive à passer outre la DA (pas comme Factorio). J'attends le mod "revamp graphique" qui va changer tout ça.

----------


## Gorillaz

Des gens bossent dessus ou c'est juste un espoir que tu as ?

----------


## Fastela

Non c'est juste un espoir, je sais pas si quelqu'un bosse dessus  ::):

----------


## Baalim

Un grand merci à Fallout 76 dont la nullité a partiellement réhabilité Fallout 3 dont la version GOTY est à 6 €
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/fall...am-key--1355-1


Plein de promotions sur les jeux de baston chez Wingamestore, à l'image de ce Melty Blood :
https://www.wingamestore.com/product...-Current-Code/

Anno 2070 *complete* à 6.59 €
https://www.gamebillet.com/anno-2070-complete-edition

----------


## Ruvon

> Un grand merci à Fallout 76 dont la nullité a partiellement réhabilité Fallout 3 dont la version GOTY est à 6 €
> https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/fall...am-key--1355-1


Heu... C'est pas parce qu'ils ont sorti un jeu ENCORE plus nul que les précédents deviennent bon (oui, j'inclus le 4)... 

Tu as vraiment une façon d'évaluer la qualité des jeux étonnante  ::ninja::  Mais ça explique la gueule de ton compte Steam  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> Heu... C'est pas parce qu'ils ont sorti un jeu ENCORE plus nul que les précédents deviennent bon (oui, j'inclus le 4)... 
> 
> Tu as vraiment une façon d'évaluer la qualité des jeux étonnante  Mais ça explique la gueule de ton compte Steam


Ça me semble cohérent.

Prends l'exemple de Superman 1978.

Compte tenu de toutes les merdes de superblaireaux en collants sorties ces 10/15 dernières années, le film n'endevient que meilleur.

Après, faut bien avouer que j'avais bien aimé Fallout 3

----------


## odji

Un bundle IG supo...
https://www.indiegala.com/indie-opus-steam-bundle


des japoniaiseries chez Bundlestar, le shoot"em"up me tente quand meme :/
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/anime-stars-bundle


des vieilleries chez groupees:
https://groupees.com/retro5

----------


## Baalim

Anime bundle 3.79 €
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/anime-stars-bundle

Moyennement emballant.

----------


## Supergounou

Le lien est dans le post juste au dessus...

----------


## Baalim

> Le lien est dans le post juste au dessus...


Rien à battre, il a édité comme un fourbe.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Observation a 8.89e sur l'EGS
> (et 24.99 sur le PS Store )
> 
> PS : Mon premier bon plan


Et le stream d'Ellen et Noël sur Twitch aujourdhui : https://www.twitch.tv/videos/431488747

Ils ont rappelé que ce sont les même développeurs que Stories Untold, du coup j'ai craqué  :Emo:

----------


## Baalim

Excellente nouvelle : le mode zombie pour cod 4 a été ajouté au humble monthly ! 

https://www.humblebundle.com/monthly

A noter qu'ils ont rajouté une clé pour ceux qui avaient activé la première.

----------


## Gordor

Y’a pas de campagne dans ce black ops right ?

----------


## Baalim

> Y’a pas de campagne dans ce black ops right ?


C'est le problème. Faut se tourner vers wwii pour en avoir une.

----------


## Gorillaz

Ah crotte faut mettre en pause avant vendredi c'est ça ?

----------


## odji

> Excellente nouvelle : le mode zombie pour cod 4 a été ajouté au humble monthly ! 
> 
> https://www.humblebundle.com/monthly
> 
> A noter qu'ils ont rajouté une clé pour ceux qui avaient activé la première.



on peut donc offrir le jeu complet a un ami si on a deja pris la version bancale pour nous en gros?

----------


## Baalim

> on peut donc offrir le jeu complet a un ami si on a deja pris la version bancale pour nous en gros?


C'est effectivement ce que disent ceux qui l'ont déjà activé/échangé

----------


## Kaede

> Anime bundle 3.79 €
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/anime-stars-bundle
> 
> Moyennement emballant.


Strikey Sisters est bien sympa (bon après c'est un casse briques, hein...), Steel Vampire a pas l'air dégueu non plus, bonnes reviews ET bon retours sur les sites spécialisés Shmup.com/Shmups.system11.org. Le reste, 'connais pas...

----------


## Maalak

> C'est effectivement ce que disent ceux qui l'ont déjà activé/échangé


Mais cette clé, c'est en ajout ou en remplacement ? Quelqu'un qui se prend le bundle maintenant aura les deux clés ?

----------


## Nanaki

*Rappel:*
C'est *demain* qu'Humble Bundle *retire l'argent du monthly* donc pensez à mettre en pause aujourd'hui si vous ne voulez pas du bundle avec Call of Duty Black Ops 4.

----------


## Herr Peter

Les soldes d'été sur GOG ont débuté ! Et parce qu'une bonne nouvelle n'arrive jamais seule, *Obduction* est offert (jeu des anciens devs de Myst) et _Bioshock Infinite_ est arrivé aussi sans DRM et à -75% !

----------


## Getz

> Les soldes d'été sur GOG ont débuté ! Et parce qu'une bonne nouvelle n'arrive jamais seule, *Obduction* est offert (jeu des anciens devs de Myst) et _Bioshock Infinite_ est arrivé aussi sans DRM et à -75% !


Quelques bonnes affaires:
*Chuchel* à son historical low à 3.99€
*Darkest Dungeon* à 6.89€
*Darkwod* à 6.99€
*Frostpunk* à 18.09€
*Surviving Mars* à 10.29€

Et bien d'autres...

----------


## Baalim

> Mais cette clé, c'est en ajout ou en remplacement ? Quelqu'un qui se prend le bundle maintenant aura les deux clés ?


Une seule clé si tu le prends maintenant. Un dédommagement di tu avais déjà activé la clé  :;):

----------


## cedes4

Mais ce mode Zombie pour COD IIII ca pousse a ne pas mettre en pause ? c'est solo ? ou c'est comme avant, de la ... ?

----------


## Baalim

> Mais ce mode Zombie pour COD IIII ca pousse a ne pas mettre en pause ? c'est solo ? ou c'est comme avant, de la ... ?


https://www.vgr.com/call-of-duty-bla...y-offline/amp/

----------


## Gorillaz

> *Rappel:*
> C'est *demain* qu'Humble Bundle *retire l'argent du monthly* donc pensez à mettre en pause aujourd'hui si vous ne voulez pas du bundle avec Call of Duty Black Ops 4.


C'est pas le premier vendredi du mois ? Du coup je sais plus s'il faut mettre en pause maintenant ou dans une semaine ...

----------


## odji

C'est a partir de maintenant qu"il faut prendre la cité de la brasse sur l'epic game store:  https://www.epicgames.com/store/en-U...-of-brass/home   (edit: Kingdom land la semaine pro)

----------


## Baalim

> C'est a partir de maintenant qu"il faut prendre la cité de la brasse sur l'epic game store:  https://www.epicgames.com/store/en-U...-of-brass/home


Oh l'autre, copieur de news, sale escroc  :Boom: 

Où est supergoudou quand on a besoin de lui ?  :tired: 


Nouveau pack gratuit pour starcraft 2
https://twitch.amazon.com/tp

----------


## odji

> Oh l'autre, copieur de news, sale escroc 
> 
> Où est supergoudou quand on a besoin de lui ? 
> 
> 
> Nouveau pack gratuit pour starcraft 2
> https://twitch.amazon.com/tp


ouate?    


un peu moins de 2x 20min pour prendre en preco le retro5 https://groupees.com/retro5 
 il y aurait, entre autres: 
Serenade of the Sirens https://store.steampowered.com/app/9...of_the_Sirens/ 
Princess Remedy 2: In A Heap of Trouble   https://store.steampowered.com/app/5...ap_of_Trouble/

----------


## Baalim

> ouate?    
> 
> 
> un peu moins de 2x 20min pour prendre en preco le retro5 https://groupees.com/retro5 
>  il y aurait, entre autres: 
> Serenade of the Sirens https://store.steampowered.com/app/9...of_the_Sirens/ 
> Princess Remedy 2: In A Heap of Trouble   https://store.steampowered.com/app/5...ap_of_Trouble/


Ouais, j'ai déjà posté cette news il y a une semaine, vil usurpateur  ::ninja::

----------


## Nanaki

> C'est pas le premier vendredi du mois ? Du coup je sais plus s'il faut mettre en pause maintenant ou dans une semaine ...


Le premier vendredi du mois c'est le jour ou le bundle sort et ou les jeux du prochain sont révélés.
Le dernier vendredi du mois (donc demain) c'est le jour ou l'argent est retiré.

----------


## FB74

> Le premier vendredi du mois c'est le jour ou le bundle sort et ou les jeux du prochain sont révélés.
> Le dernier vendredi du mois (donc demain) c'est le jour ou l'argent est retiré.


Et le lundi il se retrouve miraculeusement sur le compte de Baalim.  ::ninja::

----------


## Supergounou

> Où est supergoudou quand on a besoin de lui ?


Barbecue avec la belle famille *burp*

----------


## Gordor

Journey a 5€, observation a 8€, merci Epic

----------


## aggelon

> Les soldes d'été sur GOG ont débuté ! Et parce qu'une bonne nouvelle n'arrive jamais seule, *Obduction* est offert (jeu des anciens devs de Myst) et _Bioshock Infinite_ est arrivé aussi sans DRM et à -75% !





> Quelques bonnes affaires:
> *Chuchel* à son historical low à 3.99€
> *Darkest Dungeon* à 6.89€
> *Darkwod* à 6.99€
> *Frostpunk* à 18.09€
> *Surviving Mars* à 10.29€
> 
> Et bien d'autres...


Merci pour les infos  :;):

----------


## barbarian_bros

> Les soldes d'été sur GOG ont débuté ! Et parce qu'une bonne nouvelle n'arrive jamais seule, *Obduction* est offert (jeu des anciens devs de Myst) et _Bioshock Infinite_ est arrivé aussi sans DRM et à -75% !


Une façon plus visible de l'annoncer :



*Obduction* est offert sur GoG jusqu'au 1er juin.

----------


## JAILS4FUN

> Mais ce mode Zombie pour COD IIII ca pousse a ne pas mettre en pause ? c'est solo ? ou c'est comme avant, de la ... ?


C'est de la bouse cosmique et encore j'insulte l'univers ! :Gerbe:

----------


## Wulfstan

Cultist Simulator à son historique bas à 9,99€.

----------


## Baalim

Déjà une promo pour katana zero qui tombe à 9.99€
https://store.steampowered.com/app/460950/Katana_ZERO/

J'ai apparemment raté la préco pour le retro bundle 5 chez groupees  ::sad:: 
https://groupees.com/retro5

Avec la suite du freeware princess remedy.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> J'ai apparemment raté la préco pour le retro bundle 5 chez groupees 
> https://groupees.com/retro5


Alors que t'as râlé sur odji qui en reparlait moins de 10 posts plus haut ?  ::o:

----------


## Baalim

> Alors que t'as râlé sur odji qui en reparlait moins de 10 posts plus haut ?


Ouaip  :Cigare:

----------


## Franky Mikey

F1 2019 à 30 balles. Rappelons qu'il sort dans un mois.  :WTF:  Ça veut dire quoi, déjà, quand on casse les prix sur un truc même pas sorti ?
https://www.auchan.fr/f1-2019-editio...&utm_content=0

S'il était nécessaire de le rappeler, les précommandes c'est mal.

----------


## Baalim

> F1 2019 à 30 balles. Rappelons qu'il sort dans un mois.  Ça veut dire quoi, déjà, quand on casse les prix sur un truc même pas sorti ?
> https://www.auchan.fr/f1-2019-editio...&utm_content=0
> 
> S'il était nécessaire de le rappeler, les précommandes c'est mal.


Auchan est coutumier du fait. C'est du prix d'appel plus qu'un bradage en vue d'un bide prévisible.

De mémoire, RE 2 remake était à 32€ là bas à sa sortie.

----------


## FB74

Bon... 

Je rappelle qu'à partir du 1er juin, il n'y aura plus que des bons plans bio, pour un backlog durable.  :Indeed: 

Mise en place d'une taxe backlog pour les backlog supérieurs à 1000 jeux.  :Indeed:  ²

----------


## Oldnoobie

C'est une très bonne licence les F1, j'en ai plusieurs, j'ai lu tous les tests, et je pourrais en attester si j'y jouais. Donc non c'est pas bradé un mois avant en prévision d'un bide. 
D'ailleurs ça arrive ça ? Nan parce qu'à la limite certains sites bradent la semaine d'avant mais surtout dans le trimestre suivant, à un rythme parfois proportionnel au bide (et parfois comme pour cette saloperie de Strange Brigade de merde, le prix reste trois fois ce qu'il vaut le temps que les serveurs soient désertés, puis il est vaguement bradé alors qu'il reste trois pélos dessus depuis un semestre....).
Bref j'ai davantage souvenir de l'effondrement de prix de jeux comme Mad Max ou Mafia III, par exemple, les 3  à 6 mois post-release.

----------


## Le Doyen

> Mais ce mode Zombie pour COD IIII ca pousse a ne pas mettre en pause ? c'est solo ? ou c'est comme avant, de la ... ?


Les gouts et les couleurs hein ... je suis certains que c'est de la ... , mais pour les amoureux du genre ( cf mon fils  :Emo:  ) parait qu'il trop top, mega giga cool, toussa toussa, c'est la première fois depuis 20 ans que j'installe un CoD sur mon Pc, j'ai honte. Pour couronner le tout : 80 go haaa mais .... Enfin je reste curieux quand même, j'ai envie de lui faire confiance, c'est mon fils merde ! Si j'arrive à oublier que c'est un CoD, et que je suis là pour défourailler du Z en casque Nazi en bonne compagnie pourquoi pas.

----------


## Franky Mikey

My bad, j'ai repris sans la vérifier l'info que cette dégringolada avait lieu "un peu partout". Après vérification, hors Auchan ce sont bien des sites gris qui le bradent à 30 balles.

Les F1 Codemasters sont de la simcade correcte mais je n'irais pas jusqu'à parler d'une "très bonne licence" (ou alors le marché des licences sportives annuelles est plus sinistré que je ne l'imaginais). Beaucoup de bugs se retrouvent d'année en année, avec une évolution pas forcément transcendante d'un jeu à l'autre (le 2018 faisait plutôt bonne figure après quelques opus un peu bof), et un prix généralement excessif pour une mise à jour graphique annuelle.

Le 2019 part quand même avec un petit vent de face : championnat IRL sans intérêt, sortie anticipée, enthousiasme mitigé des premiers retours sur la conduite, et des réactions globalement assez froides à l'annonce de l'ajout de microtransactions pour le volet cosmétique. Mais effectivement, un bon plan Auchan ne saurait constituer un indicateur fiable de précommandes en berne.

----------


## Baalim

Peut-être la dernière chance de chopper tales from the Borderlands avant une éventuelle réédition.

https://www.wingamestore.com/product...e-Borderlands/

----------


## odji

Pas trop vilain le Indiegala du jour: https://www.indiegala.com/all-star-heat-steam-bundle

----------


## Dicentim

Yep je viens de me le prendre quand j'ai vu qu'All-Star fruit racing (un Mario Kart like sur lequel je lorgne depuis un moment) était dedans.
Street Heat a l'air pas mal non plus pour les amateurs de jeux à la Micro Machines.

----------


## Baalim

> Yep je viens de me le prendre quand j'ai vu qu'All-Star fruit racing (un Mario Kart like sur lequel je lorgne depuis un moment) était dedans.
> Street Heat a l'air pas mal non plus pour les amateurs de jeux à la Micro Machines.


Tout pareil et précisément pour les deux mêmes jeux.
Tokyo Twilight Ghost Hunters est un VN doté d'un très bon character design mais dont les mécaniques, hors vn, ont été assez critiquées

----------


## odji

fanatical nous sort un petit bundle de 3 jeux avec:
-軒轅劍外傳穹之扉
-天使帝國四
- 仙劍奇俠傳六 
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/dynasty-bundle

d'ailleurs il me semble que 仙劍奇俠傳六  est deja passé en bundle~
edit: les autres aussi apparemment~

----------


## Baalim

> fanatical nous sort un petit bundle de 3 jeux avec:
> -軒轅劍外傳穹之扉
> -天使帝國四
> - 仙劍奇俠傳六 
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/dynasty-bundle
> 
> d'ailleurs il me semble que 仙劍奇俠傳六  est deja passé en bundle~
> edit: les autres aussi apparemment~


Je confirme. J'ai eu ces trois là dans un bento bundle de fanatical si ma mémoire est bonne.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Grim dawn a 5$ chez chrono.gg
Le dlc ashes of malmouth est à 12.6$
https://www.chrono.gg/?=GrimDawn

Le VN/tactical taré, Trillion, est à 1.25€
A ce prix, vous pouvez être curieux
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/tr...of-destruction

Le chouette cosmic star heroine est à 5 pauvres dollars chez gog
https://www.gog.com/game/cosmic_star_heroine

Tower of time, iconoclasts et sundered pour 15$
https://www.gog.com/game/the_indiene...e_collection_1

----------


## MrKlawn

Pourt info, Odium to the Core (12 000 pts) et Robin Hood: The Legend of Sherwood (7500 pts) ont été rajouté sur le coinshop de chrono.gg

----------


## TwinBis

Le très bon (d'après Monsieur Lust) Warhammer 40,000: Mechanicus est à 12€ chez Fanatical.

----------


## RUPPY

> Le très bon (d'après Monsieur Lust) Warhammer 40,000: Mechanicus est à 12€ chez Fanatical.


Merci pour le bon plan, c'est acheté  :;): .

----------


## Wolverine

Pour info, Grim Dawn est déjà "sold out" sur chrono.gg

----------


## Bibik

C'était un si bon prix que ça pour le jeu de base ? C'est rare quand même les soldouts sur chrono.gg

----------


## Baalim

Wrongworld à 6.24 €
Un jeu de survie qui a l'air bien con (volontairement)

https://store.steampowered.com/app/664750/Wrongworld/

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Ça a l'air bien sympa et original !

----------


## erynnie

Vu sur dealabs un très bon prix pour le tout récent Anno 1800 à 38 € sur l'epic store

----------


## Baalim

Kao the kangaroo : round 2 gratos.
Ouaip, après les derniers gratuits, ça fait un peu petit bras.

https://out.reddit.com/t3_bvdhkg?url...pp_name=mweb2x

----------


## odji

tout est dans l'url: https://freebies.indiegala.com/glork...ials-of-glork/

----------


## Baalim

> tout est dans l'url: https://freebies.indiegala.com/glork...ials-of-glork/


Le jeu est une sorte de galaga déconneur et très sympa. Faut pas hésiter.



Soldes aerosoft.
https://store.steampowered.com/sale/aerosoft/

----------


## Baalim

L'excellent Firewatch à 5 € sur ps4
https://store.playstation.com/fr-fr/...REWATCH0000000

Kerbal space program à 10 €
https://store.steampowered.com/app/2...Space_Program/

*
Dishonored mort de l'outsider et Evil within 2 à 5 € l'unité sur fnac.com*

https://jeux-video.fnac.com/a1073848...in-2-PC-Jeu-PC
https://jeux-video.fnac.com/a1073848...ider-PC-Jeu-PC

Anthem à 25 €
https://jeux-video.fnac.com/a12513975/Anthem-PC-Jeu-PC

----------


## Morbo

Merci pour le bon plan sur la mort du monsieur de l'extérieur  ::wub::

----------


## Kaede

> https://jeux-video.fnac.com/a1073848...in-2-PC-Jeu-PC
> https://jeux-video.fnac.com/a1073848...ider-PC-Jeu-PC


C'est de l'occasion ?  ::blink:: 
(je vois même pas comment c'est possible vu que Dishonored c'est du Steam avec clef Steam...)

----------


## Baalim

> C'est de l'occasion ? 
> (je vois même pas comment c'est possible vu que Dishonored c'est du Steam avec clef Steam...)


A mon sens, ça ne peut être que du neuf.


Illusoria :
https://store.steampowered.com/app/614140/Illusoria/

*Saboteur*, le remake du classique du spectrum (bon, ok, du C64 aussi), est à 0.79 €
https://store.steampowered.com/app/940150/Saboteur/

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> *Saboteur*, le remake du classique du spectrum (bon, ok, du C64 aussi), est à 0.79 €
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/940150/Saboteur/
> 
> https://steamcdn-a.akamaihd.net/stea...g?t=1548446290


 ::wub::

----------


## Baalim

Le malchanceux Echo est à 7.69 $ chez GOG
https://www.gog.com/game/echo

Le remake de Gabriel Knight est à 3.39$, tandis que les deux épisodes de The last Door sont à 1 $ l'unité.

https://www.gog.com/game/gabriel_kni...ersary_edition
https://www.gog.com/game/last_door_c...rs_edition_the
https://www.gog.com/game/last_door_s...rs_edition_the

Into the breach, 7.69 $ 
https://www.gog.com/game/into_the_breach

Bref, donnez-vos sous à GOG.

Vous voulez du COD black ops avec une campagne solo parce que, comme Gordor, vous détestez le reste du monde ?
*Black ops III* est à 14.47$ (code VITAFR au cas où)
https://www.play-asia.com/call-of-du...-dlc/13/709oed

ou à 10.7$ sans le DLC nuketown :
https://www.play-asia.com/call-of-du...-iii/13/7096vv

Record battu pour le fantastique *Nier Automata* qui passe à 20.90 $ chez play asia (code VITAFR) (*environ 18.71 €*)
https://www.play-asia.com/nier-automata/13/70axob

Hunted, the demon's forge à 3.9 $
https://www.play-asia.com/hunted-the...orge/13/70cqg1

Sky rogue, jamais vu aussi bas depuis la promo itch.io, à 3.76$
https://www.play-asia.com/sky-rogue/13/70cqd3

----------


## Olima

Ah merci, j'ai pris Sky Rogue !

----------


## Maalak

> *Saboteur*, le remake du classique du spectrum (bon, ok, du C64 aussi), est à 0.79 €
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/940150/Saboteur/
> 
> https://steamcdn-a.akamaihd.net/stea...g?t=1548446290


Je trouve que ce jeu était un peu overhypé à l'époque. L'expérience s'avérait surtout très frustrante, bien plus qu'amusante.

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> Je trouve que ce jeu était un peu overhypé à l'époque. L'expérience s'avérait surtout très frustrante, bien plus qu'amusante.


Mon beau souvenir sur ce jeu c'était la musique et surtout le fait que je n'avais jamais vu des sprites aussi grands pour les personnages jusqu'à ce jeu. 
Mais oui, pas souvenir d'être allé très loin non plus.  ::):

----------


## Oldnoobie

Nan mais frustrant, c'est l'amusant des années 80. Même après, j'avais Doom sur SNES dans les 90's, sans sauvegarde. C'était "amusant".

----------


## KiwiX

> fanatical nous sort un petit bundle de 3 jeux avec:
> -軒轅劍外傳穹之扉
> -天使帝國四
> - 仙劍奇俠傳六 
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/dynasty-bundle
> 
> d'ailleurs il me semble que 仙劍奇俠傳六  est deja passé en bundle~
> edit: les autres aussi apparemment~


你有小zizi.

----------


## Catel

Kao the Kangaroo 2 gratuit sur Steam, pour quelques heures je pense

----------


## Baalim

Promo devolver sur switch (US en tout cas)
https://www.nintendo.com/games/sales-and-deals/

Spellforce III, 17.86 €
https://www.wingamestore.com/product/8265/SpellForce-3/

----------


## Mastaba

> Ah merci, j'ai pris Sky Rogue !


C'est bien?

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Question pour les consoleux: si je veux profiter des soldes *EGS* pour me prendre un *Quantic Dream* à pas trop cher, il y en a qui vaut le détour ou bien ce sont tous juste des films un peu interactifs sans grand intérêt et mieux vaut mettre mes sous ailleurs?

----------


## Baalim

> Question pour les consoleux: si je veux profiter des soldes *EGS* pour me prendre un *Quantic Dream* à pas trop cher, il y en a qui vaut le détour ou bien ce sont tous juste des films un peu interactifs sans grand intérêt et mieux vaut mettre mes sous ailleurs?


La réponse est dans la question. Ce sont effectivement des trucs très vaguement interactifs comme les telltale mais dont la réalisation est sans commune mesure. Si tu n'est pas allergique au genre et que tu ne dois en faire qu'un, c'est clairement du côté de Detroit qu'il faut se tourner.

La réalisation est au top, l'histoire est sympathique et tout y est plus abouti que dans ses deux prédécesseurs.


Guilt battle Arena, couch party game, est à 2€
https://store.steampowered.com/app/6..._Battle_Arena/

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Kao the Kangaroo 2 gratuit sur Steam, pour quelques heures je pense


En effet, c'est déjà repassé payant.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> C'est bien?


Ca permet de se rappeler Starwing sur SNES, sur une tour à mille euroboules. 
Pas de scénario, trad FR mal réalisée, quasi pas testé. Génération procédurale des levels et mode du rogue-like. CPCMag (Ackboo) met un 7/10 "à acheter en soldes" car bonnes sensations mais répétitif après quelques heures.

----------


## banditbandit

> Question pour les consoleux: si je veux profiter des soldes *EGS* pour me prendre un *Quantic Dream* à pas trop cher, il y en a qui vaut le détour ou bien ce sont tous juste des films un peu interactifs sans grand intérêt et mieux vaut mettre mes sous ailleurs?





> Si tu n'est pas allergique au genre et que tu ne dois en faire qu'un, c'est clairement du côté de Detroit qu'il faut se tourner.


Detroit Become Human, c'est le dessus du panier, si t'aimes le genre sf/anticipation, ça emprunte à plein de références du genre. Il n'invente rien mais tout ce qu'il fait il le fait très bien. Tous t'es choix auront des conséquences (logiques), et elles sont nombreuses.

----------


## Gorillaz

Bidule will remember this  ::trollface::

----------


## Gordor

> Question pour les consoleux: si je veux profiter des soldes *EGS* pour me prendre un *Quantic Dream* à pas trop cher, il y en a qui vaut le détour ou bien ce sont tous juste des films un peu interactifs sans grand intérêt et mieux vaut mettre mes sous ailleurs?


Si tu es papa, heavy rain peut te parler très fort !

----------


## Baalim

> Si tu es papa, heavy rain peut te parler très fort !


Je vois très très bien de quoi tu parles.

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Merci *Baalim* et *banditbandit*!  :;): 
J'aurais pensé que c'était *Heavy Rain* mais sans doute parce que c'est celui dont j'ai le plus entendu parler (en mal plus qu'en bien  ::ninja:: ).

Par contre, il est quand même à 30€ *Detroit* avec les 10€ de reduc... Ca fait beaucoup de films en VOD à ce prix là!  ::P:

----------


## Flad

> Je vois très très bien de quoi tu parles.


Si seulement tu pouvais faire preuve d'autant d'acuité quand tu bourres ton backlog.....

----------


## Olima

> C'est bien?


Comme dit oldnoobie : ça me rappelle starwing (voire afterburner?) et j'avais envie d'un jeu arcade où on vole (mais j'ai pas de tour à 1000 boules, juste un laptop 13 pouces sans CG). Pas exploré à fond mais pour l'instant ça fait le job, on fait des pirouettes, on lock des cibles, on fait des piqués sur les bases ennemies, et ça fait "piou piou piou" avec les missiles de partout.

Par contre l'absence d'histoire risque de me lasser j'ai l'impression. En fait, ça risque de me donner un peu envie d'installer un ému pour jouer à starfox 64 :/ Mais à ce prix pas de regrets, en plus le jeu est très léger et en deux clics c'est lancé/installé...

----------


## FB74

Demain c'est la Saint Kevin.  :tired:

----------


## schouffy

> Merci *Baalim* et *banditbandit*! 
> J'aurais pensé que c'était *Heavy Rain* mais sans doute parce que c'est celui dont j'ai le plus entendu parler (en mal plus qu'en bien ).
> 
> Par contre, il est quand même à 30€ *Detroit* avec les 10€ de reduc... Ca fait beaucoup de films en VOD à ce prix là!


Heavy rain est leur deuxième meilleur jeu donc tu peux y aller aussi. Il sera sans doute bien moins cher.

----------


## KiwiX

> Question pour les consoleux: si je veux profiter des soldes *EGS* pour me prendre un *Quantic Dream* à pas trop cher, il y en a qui vaut le détour ou bien ce sont tous juste des films un peu interactifs sans grand intérêt et mieux vaut mettre mes sous ailleurs?


Place tes sous ailleurs.

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> Heavy rain est leur deuxième meilleur jeu donc tu peux y aller aussi. Il sera sans doute bien moins cher.


Oui il reviendrait à 10€ celui-ci (avec la réduc).

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Place tes sous ailleurs.


 ::P: 

De toute façon, je pensais que les soldes finissaient le 3 juin mais c'est en fait le 13 juin donc j'ai tout le temps d'y réfléchir.  ::lol::

----------


## Baalim

Shining resonance refrain à 14 €
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/sh...onance-refrain

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Heavy rain est leur deuxième meilleur jeu donc tu peux y aller aussi. Il sera sans doute bien moins cher.


Qu'est-ce que j'ai pu me forcer pour terminer ce jeu. C'est probablement le pire gameplay jamais vu dans ce style.


Huniepop (bien meilleur gameplay et dialogues plus subtils  ::ninja::  ) à 2 $ en drm dree
https://www.gog.com/game/huniepop

Prodigy tactics à 7.5 $
https://www.gog.com/game/prodigy_tactics

Shadow warrior 2, 7.5$
https://www.chrono.gg/

Cycle 28, shmup/rogue like procédural à 0.74$ (drm free et clé steam)
https://pillbuginteractive.itch.io/cycle-28

https://switchplayer.net/2019/05/15/cycle-28-review/


The settlers history collection (7 jeux) 20 €
https://store.ubi.com/fr/the-settler...8048c5977.html

Heroes of Might & magic 6 complete à 7.5 €https://store.ubi.com/fr/heroes-of-m...0458b477e.html

Les autres promos Ubi ici :
https://store.ubi.com/fr/deals

----------


## MrXante

Salut les canards, je voulais partager ma petite expérience : ubisoft avait fait une promo avec paypal (10€ remboursés pour un article de plus de 20€). Or le code refusait d'appliquer la réduction. J'ai commandé quand même (AC Syndicate Gold pour 21€, par pitié ne me jugez pas) et ouvert un ticket sur le store en indiquant les conditions de la promo (pas de jeu specifié dans la promo) et quelques jours plus tard, j'ai été remboursé de ces 10€. Donc ça vaut parfois le coup de tenter, au moins le service clients n'a pas fait le sourd

----------


## Hilikkus

> *
> Dishonored mort de l'outsider [..] à 5 € l'unité sur fnac.com*
> 
> https://jeux-video.fnac.com/a1073848...ider-PC-Jeu-PC


Cette promo de dingue  ::o:  même en demat il n'a jamais été à ce pris là




> *Saboteur*, le remake du classique du spectrum (bon, ok, du C64 aussi), est à 0.79 €
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/940150/Saboteur/


Ouh, gros point nostalgie là ! Que d'heures passées sur Amstrad CPC à vainement essayer de comprendre ce jeu... Hors de question de replonger dedans aujourd'hui mais ça fait drole de voir ce souvenir s'activer comme ça  ::):

----------


## barbarian_bros

> Kao the Kangaroo 2 gratuit sur Steam, pour quelques heures je pense





> En effet, c'est déjà repassé payant.



Ca avait été annoncé hier matin par Baalim.

Et oui l'offre n'était valable que 24h, pour 'fêter' la ressortie du jeu sur Steam.

----------


## rogercoincoin

Heu .. *beyond two souls* est bien aussi , hein !  interactivité plus limité que dans Detroit mais si on n'accroche pas trop au trucs de robots ...
Je trouve que le musique est meilleure dans Beyond two souls par rapport à Detroit.... avis personnel...
Heavy rain est vraiment .. comment dire , "too much" .
je sais que l'on peut faire n'importe quoi pour ses enfants , mais là, c'est un peu trop....
l’intérêt de cette version c'est qu'elle est complète (et oui, Quantic dream nous a fait le coup du DLC sur PS3...)

----------


## Marmottas

> Si tu es papa, heavy rain peut te parler très fort !





> Je vois très très bien de quoi tu parles.


Ce passage douloureux où tu finis par acheter un ballon après moult demandes répétées ?  ::trollface::

----------


## rogercoincoin

Non..
quand on a juste envie de passer chez .. l’armurier !

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> Si tu es papa, heavy rain peut te parler très fort !


Oui je fuis les films et séries où les victimes sont des enfants donc vue ta phrase et la bande-annonce je pense que je vais pas tenter ce jeu!

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Heu .. *beyond two souls* est bien aussi , hein !  interactivité plus limité que dans Detroit mais si on n'accroche pas trop au trucs de robots ...
> Je trouve que le musique est meilleure dans Beyond two souls par rapport à Detroit.... avis personnel...
> Heavy rain est vraiment .. comment dire , "too much" .
> je sais que l'on peut faire n'importe quoi pour ses enfants , mais là, c'est un peu trop....
> l’intérêt de cette version c'est qu'elle est complète (et oui, Quantic dream nous a fait le coup du DLC sur PS3...)


Ça me plaît bien ton idée !

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Je suis très sensible aux musiques des jeux et films.

----------


## Baalim

Vu sur dealabs :

Voici la liste des jeux en promo sur PS Vita sur le Playstation Store :
10 Second Ninja X, 2,99€ / 9,99€
Claire Extended Cut, 5,19€ / 16,99€
DEAD AHEAD:ZOMBIE WARFARE 3 Packs in 1, 5,99€ / 12,99€ 
DEAD AHEAD:ZOMBIE WARFARE&Circus Bundle, 5,19€ / 21,99€
DEADBOLT, 3,99€ / 9,99€
Demetrios - The BIG Cynical Adventure, 1,99€ / 9,99€ 
Don't Die, Mr. Robot!, 1,99€ / 3,49€ 
Downwell, 1,59€ / 4,99€
Flower™, 2,99€ / 7,99€
HELLDIVERS™ Édition Retour en enfer, 4,99€ / 19,99€
HELLDIVERS™: Édition ultime Super-Terre, 6,99€ / 29,99€
Hitman GO : Édition ultime, 1,59€ / 7,99€
Hotline Miami, 2,99€ / 9,99€ 
Hotline Miami 2: Wrong Number, 3,99€ / 14,99€
Hue, 3,99€ / 14,99€
Lara Croft GO, 1,99€ / 9,99€
Neon Chrome, 4,99€ / 14,99€
Neverending Nightmares, 4,99€ / 14,99€
Nidhogg, 2,99€ / 14,99€
RACE THE SUN ®, 2,99€ / 8,99€
RESOGUN™, 3,99€ / 12,99€
Riddled Corpses EX, 3,99€ / 9,99€
Risk of Rain, 2,99€ / 8,99€
Rogue Legacy, 3,99€ / 12,99€
Skullgirls 2nd Encore, 4,99€ / 24,99€
Stealth Inc 2: A Game of Clones, 4,99€ / 14,99€
Talisman: Digital Edition, 9,99€ / 28,49€
Teslagrad, 4,99€ / 14,99€
Titan Attacks!, 2,99€ / 9,99€
Type:Rider, 1,99€ / 7,99€
Ultratron, 2,99€ / 9,99€
Volgarr the Viking, 3,99€ / 9,99€

----------


## Flad

> Vu sur dealabs :
> 
> Voici la liste des jeux en promo sur PS Vita sur le Playstation Store :
> 10 Second Ninja X, 2,99€ / 9,99€
> Claire Extended Cut, 5,19€ / 16,99€
> DEAD AHEAD:ZOMBIE WARFARE 3 Packs in 1, 5,99€ / 12,99€ 
> DEAD AHEAD:ZOMBIE WARFARE&Circus Bundle, 5,19€ / 21,99€
> DEADBOLT, 3,99€ / 9,99€
> Demetrios - The BIG Cynical Adventure, 1,99€ / 9,99€ 
> ...


Un indice pour Baalim dans l'image, surligné en jaune.

----------


## Baalim

Un élément de réponse pour Flasque le rose : RAB  ::wub::

----------


## Bloub et Riz

Je signale à nouveau ce bon plan pour F1 2019 à 29.99 €, posté quelques pages avant, et j'en profite pour faire la pub du sujet dédié que je viens de créer.

----------


## odji

indiegala semble abandonné son cycle de bundle classique (monday, hump, friday, vr..) et nous sort un demi-bundle VR de 6 titres un peu plus cher au final: https://www.indiegala.com/beyond-reality-steam-bundle

----------


## Baalim

Les jeux gratos du mois sont disponibles sur twitch prime:
https://twitch.amazon.com/

On notera la présence d'*Aegis defenders* dans le lot.

Sinon, Metronomicon, stikbold et 10 seconds ninja. Ouais, c'est pas fou.


Chouette titre de topic mais...




 :Indeed: 




Toujours plus à chier, le bunch of keys bundle du moment est dispo
https://www.bunchkeys.com/bunch-keys-bundle-41

on notera la présence de cette merveille et ce fantastique mensonge sur le prix de base :
https://store.steampowered.com/app/9...he_Shell_Game/

----------


## Getz

L'incroyable Bubsy: The Woolies Strike Back à 3.09€ sur GOG!

Dépéchez-vous, plus que 18h!

----------


## Anonyme210226

> Vu sur dealabs :
> 
> Voici la liste des jeux en promo sur PS Vita sur le Playstation Store :
> 10 Second Ninja X, 2,99€ / 9,99€
> Claire Extended Cut, 5,19€ / 16,99€
> DEAD AHEAD:ZOMBIE WARFARE 3 Packs in 1, 5,99€ / 12,99€ 
> DEAD AHEAD:ZOMBIE WARFARE&Circus Bundle, 5,19€ / 21,99€
> DEADBOLT, 3,99€ / 9,99€
> Demetrios - The BIG Cynical Adventure, 1,99€ / 9,99€ 
> ...


Pas de lien, paragraphe lourdingue, intégralement écrit en anglais (ça coûte quoi d'écrire "Ligne Chaude de Miami 2 : Numéro incorrect", hein ?). Promos fournis par dealabs, site qui cause cancer et autisme (la suite sur mon vlog, abonnez-vous à ma chaîne !).
Y a des bans qui se perdent ici !

----------


## schouffy

> Qu'est-ce que j'ai pu me forcer pour terminer ce jeu. C'est probablement le pire gameplay jamais vu dans ce style.


Ah bon ? J'avoue que ça remonte mais j'en garde un bon souvenir. L'ambiance Seven / Silence des agneaux au rabais, les vrais choix conséquences, et le gameplay c'est dans la même veine que leurs autres jeux (et que Until Dawn & cie) non ? Ou bien ma mémoire embellit le tout ?
J'ai notamment un super souvenir d'une phase où tu dois te souvenir de tout ce que t'as touché (dans un délai imparti) pour virer tes empreintes avant que les flics n'arrivent. J'ai trouvé ça cool. J'ai oublié une fucking poignée de porte.

----------


## Gordor

J’avais adoré, probablement parceque j’ai eu la fin qu’il me fallait !

Et sinon y’a des caractères spéciaux dans le titre du topic qui font merder le lien dans le mail de notification.

----------


## nova

Perso j'ai abandonné le jeu au bout de 2h. Prendre sa douche, etc no thx. J'ai cru que j'étais dans un film d'art et d'essai prétentieux mais en pire car sans talent.

David cage  ::XD::

----------


## Baalim

Sleeping dogs, definitive edition, 3 €
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/sl...nitive-edition

Monster hunter generations, *3DS* à 5.29 €
https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B01FLZAOO0

----------


## plotz

Dex + DLCs à 1.39€ sur GOG https://www.gog.com/game/dex ou en démo gratuite https://www.gog.com/game/dex_demo

----------


## Baalim

*SI* l'info n'est pas bidon, Rayman origins gratos dans quelques jours :




> Rayman Origins - FREE on UbiSoft E3 Stream
> 
> Requires download and install of Twitch app (currently Windows only).
> Requires g the following:
> To celebrate the 20th anniversary of Rayman 2, UbiSoft will host a special speedrun event at this year's E3. During the event, Glackum (speedrunner, currently placed 2nd) will try to overcome the player who hold the best time at Speedrun.com website.
> *Every player who watches the run live will receive a free copy of Rayman Origins for Uplay*. To be eligible to get the game, complete the following:
> Link your Uplay account with Twitch
> Watch the speedrun for at least 30 minutes
> The Rayman 2 speedrun event will start 10 June 2019 at 17:30 GMT.

----------


## Gordor

Y’a que des cœurs de pierre sur ce topac !

----------


## Baalim

Injustice 2 Legendary edition à 15€
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/in...endary-edition


J'arrive même plus à me rappeler la dernière fois qu'un plan gamesrocket a été posté ici  ::O: 

Resident evil 2 à 19.49€

https://www.gamesrocket.de/resident-evil-2.html/

----------


## Bibik

Le VN tragique et gothique The House in Fata Morgana a bénéficié d'une traduction FR et est à -50% sur GOG et Steam pour l'occasion.
Faut adhérer au style du charadesign mais c'est si rare de voir des VN traduits dans notre langue (y'a que *Higurashi* de tête, et seulement via le site du traducteur) qu'il faut saluer l'effort.

----------


## rogercoincoin

> Dex + DLCs à 1.39€ sur GOG https://www.gog.com/game/dex ou en démo gratuite https://www.gog.com/game/dex_demo


Bon prix, MAIS ....Petit détails : la version Steam est en version 7.0.. pas la version GOG 6.XX .
Or cette mise à jour 7.0 apporte *beaucoup* de choses.... 
C'est quand même le gros MOINS de GOG : on a souvent des mises à jour, tardives dans le meilleur des cas par rapport à Steam..... 
Mais c'est une bonne offre de prix pour ce jeu....

----------


## Oldnoobie

Ah ben c'est GOG. Au début j'essayais d'éclairer les masses sur la réalité profonde de ce site, mais c'est comme tout, on se lasse dans la durée. Pis y a les extrémistes du DRM-Free qui ont débarqué et là je me suis dit chacun sa merde. Après tout, Steam fait bien du remaster avec des levels et/ou musiques/VF manquants.... 





> Pas de lien, paragraphe lourdingue, intégralement écrit en anglais (ça coûte quoi d'écrire "Ligne Chaude de Miami 2 : Numéro incorrect", hein ?). Promos fournis par dealabs, site qui cause cancer et autisme (la suite sur mon vlog, abonnez-vous à ma chaîne !).
> Y a des bans qui se perdent ici !


ça c'est les soucis sur la forme, sur le fond, des promos pour PSVita... Jsais même pas si c 'est compatible PSP tiens.

----------


## Ruvon

> ça c'est les soucis sur la forme, sur le fond, des promos pour PSVita... Jsais même pas si c 'est compatible PSP tiens.





> ça c'est les soucis sur la forme, sur le fond, des promos pour PSVita... Jsais même pas si c 'est compatible PSP tiens.


Oldnoobie devient de plus en plus Old, non seulement il radote mais ça lui prend 1h50 de faire le tour du bocal.

 ::ninja::

----------


## Oldnoobie

Je ne vois pas du tout de quoi tu parles...
Quand à savoir pourquoi mon post était resté à poster alors qu'il était déjà posté... ou alors il faut que j'arrête d'ouvrir 15 onglets et que je fasse une chose après l'autre...  ::P:

----------


## Magnarrok

> Je ne vois pas du tout de quoi tu parles...
> Quand à savoir pourquoi mon post était resté à poster alors qu'il était déjà posté... ou alors il faut que j'arrête d'ouvrir 15 onglets et que je fasse une chose après l'autre...


dont 14 onglets ouverts sur youpr0n ...  ::trollface::

----------


## Baalim

Des clés steam en giveaway pour la démo spéciale "Project warlock arctic attack" :
https://fr.alienwarearena.com/ucf/sh...o-key-giveaway

Dans la série "passé sous le radar, *Future unfolding*, jeu d'exploration zen et ultra indé (comprendre fauché), est soldé à 5 € sur steam (et 11.19 $ chez GOG)

https://store.steampowered.com/app/5...ure_Unfolding/





Pour ceux qui, comme moi, s'interrrogent :
http://www.jeuxvideo.com/test/862200...xploration.htm
https://www.extralife.fr/test-jv/155...t-exister.html




> Future Unfolding est un jeu qui sort de l’ordinaire et qui ravira les adeptes des voyages méditatifs. Ses couleurs et ses musiques se révèlent envoûtantes et emportent le joueur dans un autre monde. Un monde singulier où le tangible n’a pas sa place, où seul compte l’expérience subjective du joueur


J'invoque Znokiss !

----------


## Oldnoobie

> dont 14 onglets ouverts sur youpr0n ...



Nan, la moitié c'est des trucs de boulot (cadastres, veille juridique, sites d'administrations, etc...  un truc chiant ), j'hésite à m'acheter un tee-shirt rigolo   presque pas cher  et il faut vraiment que j'écoute  ces covers chelous.

----------


## rogercoincoin

et un tee shirt pour Baalim, un ! 
https://t-s.fr/contents/t-shirt-petit-b_1480.html

euh  plutôt celui là ...
https://t-s.fr/contents/t-shirt-chuck-norris_1468.html
 ::huh::

----------


## znokiss

> J'invoque Znokiss !


 ::XD:: 

Je parcourais le topic d'un air morne en scrollant bêtement, puis je tombe sur ton post, qui m'intrigue, je regarde un test, ça m'intéresse.. et je lis la fin de ton post  :^_^: 

(Mais je pense que ça aurait aussi fonctionné avec Supergounou ou Catel).

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Nan, la moitié c'est des trucs de boulot (cadastres, veille juridique, sites d'administrations, etc...  un truc chiant ), j'hésite à m'acheter un tee-shirt rigolo   presque pas cher  et il faut vraiment que j'écoute  ces covers chelous.


Y'a tellement une idée de topic genre "quels sont vos onglets ouverts, là tout de suite maintenant ?"

----------


## banditbandit

> Je parcourais le topic d'un air morne en scrollant bêtement, puis je tombe sur ton post, qui m'intrigue, je regarde un test, ça m'intéresse.. et je lis la fin de ton post 
> 
> (Mais je pense que ça aurait aussi fonctionné avec Supergounou ou Catel).


C'est la nouvelle juriprudence.  :;): 




> Y'a tellement une idée de topic genre "quels sont vos onglets ouverts, là tout de suite maintenant ?"


Les miens sont biens propres.  ::ninja::

----------


## madgic

> Y'a tellement une idée de topic genre "quels sont vos onglets ouverts, là tout de suite maintenant ?"




Bon après c'est c'est au boulot.

----------


## Flad

> http://tof.cx/images/2019/06/04/87e8...b0150f5915.png
> 
> Bon après c'est c'est au boulot.


Y a pas Dystopeek !!!  :Cell:

----------


## bbd

Stellaris est activable via Gog connect pour ceux qui l'ont déjà sur Steam

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Stellaris est activable via Gog connect pour ceux qui l'ont déjà sur Steam


Merci pour l'info ! Je savais même pas que j'avais le jeu sur Steam  ::ninja::

----------


## Catel

*TIS-100* pour à peine 1,75 € sur Steam.

Vous paierez le reste en neurones.

----------


## FB74

Pas de Humblebundle de jeux.  :tired:

----------


## odji

> Pas de Humblebundle de jeux.


monthly moins 3 jours.

----------


## Baalim

Très grosse promo sur la handsome collection de borderlands : 6 €
https://store.steampowered.com/bundl...me_Collection/

----------


## unetuille

Deathgarden , un genre de dead by daylight plus nerveux, a 9,99€ avec une seconde copie du jeu offerte en gift.
https://store.steampowered.com/app/5..._BLOODHARVEST/

----------


## Wulfstan

> Très grosse promo sur la handsome collection de borderlands : 6 €
> https://store.steampowered.com/bundl...me_Collection/


Il calcule même les items que tu as déjà et te fait juste payer la différence. C'est parfait. Merci beaucoup.  :;):

----------


## Kaede

> Merci pour l'info ! Je savais même pas que j'avais le jeu sur Steam


Ils ont rétropédalé hier soir, il va falloir attendre un peu on dirait : https://www.gog.com/news/release_ste...on_gog_connect




> Update: We're terribly sorry, but due to technical issues with Steam library verification, we had to remove GOG Connect for Stellaris. We're investigating in order to resolve it and will try to bring you back this offer in the near future.

----------


## FB74

Je viens de terminer_ Divide By Sheep_.  :Cigare: 

Je suis un dieu.  :Cigare:  ²

----------


## Baalim

Il a l'air sympa, ce reventure. En solde à 3€
https://store.steampowered.com/app/900270/Reventure/

----------


## pipoop

Un mec qui mets dans la description: Regardez les review direct je fais un pas en arrière parce que ça pues un peu l'arnaque

----------


## Baalim

> Un mec qui mets dans la description: Regardez les review direct je fais un pas en arrière parce que ça pues un peu l'arnaque



C'est clair mais la bonne impression du trailer semble confirmée en dehors de steam... Et le jeu sort juste d'EA  :;): 

Par contre, les jeunes, ce ne sont que des gros branleurs. Des vidéos YouTube ok, des tests écrits, y a pas moyen

----------


## aggelon

> Stellaris est activable via Gog connect pour ceux qui l'ont déjà sur Steam





> Ils ont rétropédalé hier soir, il va falloir attendre un peu on dirait : https://www.gog.com/news/release_ste...on_gog_connect


Ouais, en fait ça ajoutait le jeu à ta biblio GoG si tu y avais joué sur Steam lors du week-end gratuit qu'il y avait eu le 9 mai mais que tu n'as pas acheté le jeu...

----------


## Ruvon

> Par contre, les jeunes, ce ne sont que des gros branleurs. Des vidéos YouTube ok, des tests écrits, y a pas moyen


C'est que tu traines pas sur les bons sites  ::siffle::

----------


## rduburo

> C'est que tu traines pas sur les bons sites


Y  a des jeunes sur Dystopeek ?

----------


## rogercoincoin

oui oui.. y en a ...

 ::|:

----------


## Flad

> Y  a des jeunes sur Dystopeek ?


Des jeunes jsais pas mais des cons y a que de ça  ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

> Des jeunes jsais pas mais des cons y a que de ça


C'est pas très inclusif d'oublier de mentionner les rédactrices  ::siffle::

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Il a l'air sympa, ce reventure. En solde à 3€
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/900270/Reventure/


Jsais pas j'ai une conception capdagdienne du vidéoludisme, voulant qu'on a plus de fun au-delà de 8 bits.

----------


## Baalim

> Jsais pas j'ai une conception capdagdienne du vidéoludisme, voulant qu'on a plus de fun au-delà de 8 bits.


 :Clap: 
Je ne peux que m'incliner (pas trop quand même)

J’enchaîne sur *South park l'annale du destin*.... à 6 €
https://store.ubi.com/fr/south-park-...0458b4d42.html

Bon, cette fois, l'annonce m'excite. j'achète.

A noter la version gold à 9 €.


Riot à 4.93€ mais bon...direct2drive  :Gerbe: 
https://m.direct2drive.com/product/5...est-eu/5013165

----------


## Stelarc

> Deathgarden , un genre de dead by daylight plus nerveux, a 9,99€ avec une seconde copie du jeu offerte en gift.
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/5..._BLOODHARVEST/


C'est immonde et je me demande bien comment ils peuvent ne pas avoir de problème avec l'interface qui est un gros copier/coller de Dead by Daylight, j'ai même cru que c'était les mêmes dévs... Même la zik d'ambiance et certains bruitages me donnent l'impression d'être pipeautés.

----------


## Oldnoobie

Tiens il me semblait avoir vu sur Steam les deux jeux vendus en un seul pack, ce qui me laissait croire également que c'était le même dév... j'ai dû rêver.
Le nom du jeu c est quand même top nanar : Jardin de Mort : Moisson de Sang. Mais lol.

EDIT : ah ben si : "Behavior Digital, les créateurs de Dead by Daylight, remettent le couvert avec Deathgarden, un jeu de tir multijoueur au gameplay asymétrique."

----------


## Baalim

ATTENTION CECI N'EST PAS UN BON PLAN PC

La switch à 250 € avec le code R20 et un cashback de 50 € sur rakuten en adhérant au club rakuten
https://fr.shopping.rakuten.com/offe...3765&t=2703394

Pays d'expédition...Hong Kong

ATTENTION CECI N'EST PAS UN BON PLAN PC

----------


## machiavel24

> C'est pas très inclusif d'oublier de mentionner les rédactrices


Elles ont des cons  ::ninja:: .

:grandeclasse:

----------


## JulLeBarge

> ATTENTION CECI N'EST PAS UN BON PLAN
> 
> La switch à 250 € avec le code R20 et un cashback de 50 € sur rakuten en adhérant au club rakuten
> https://fr.shopping.rakuten.com/offe...3765&t=2703394
> 
> Pays d'expédition...Hong Kong
> 
> ATTENTION CECI N'EST PAS UN BON PLAN


Fixed  ::ninja::

----------


## Calys

> Fixed


 ::XD::

----------


## Baalim

Le pire de la VR pour 1.49 $
Merci DiG de continuer à creuser.

http://dailyindiegame.com/site_weekl...eid=dbbaffba12


Rex : another island, gratos, DRM free
https://freebies.indiegala.com/rex-a...sland/?ref=igb

Le site se sent un peu mal, là tout de suite.

----------


## Stelarc

> Tiens il me semblait avoir vu sur Steam les deux jeux vendus en un seul pack, ce qui me laissait croire également que c'était le même dév... j'ai dû rêver.
> Le nom du jeu c est quand même top nanar : Jardin de Mort : Moisson de Sang. Mais lol.
> 
> EDIT : ah ben si : "Behavior Digital, les créateurs de Dead by Daylight, remettent le couvert avec Deathgarden, un jeu de tir multijoueur au gameplay asymétrique."


Ah oui en effet, je pensais que c'était Starbreeze le développeur. Bon ben ça va mais ça reste absolument moisi.

----------


## rogercoincoin

[QUOTE=Baalim;12362408]ATTENTION CECI N'EST PAS UN BON PLAN PC

La switch à 250 € avec le code R20 et un cashback de 50 € sur rakuten en adhérant au club rakuten
....
ATTENTION CECI N'EST PAS UN BON PLAN PC


Perdez pas votre temps avec la switch... j'en viens et j'ai tout revendu!   :Gerbe: 
Vous voulez payer au prix fort des jeux Pc , d'il y a 2 ou 3 ans ?? Achetez la switch  !  :haha: 
Vous voulez des jeux exclusifs ? et bien brossez vous... ce sont des "remake de la mort qui tue" de la WIIU.... qui faisait elle même des remakes de la WII....  :haha: 
F zero ? Metroid ?  NAN   !!!  ::huh:: 
Fouettez Baalim pour son mauvais plan... ! nah !   ::trollface::   hein FB74 ...  ::P:

----------


## Oldnoobie

Nan mais Nintendo semble préparer une version plus portable de la Switch, ils ont l'air de croire que la console de l'avenir est donc... une PSP. 
Ca tombe bien, j'en ai une qui dort dans sa boîte avec qq jeux et plusieurs cartes mémoires de roms. 
Et à choisir entre la ludothèque époque PS2/3 et celle de Nintendo... 

En déplacement, avec tout ce qu'un smartphone offre, pas besoin de console. 
Chez soi... je ne juge pas les gens qui préfèrent une console au PC, aujourd'hui selon les budget on a une PS4 ou Xboîte pour pas cher. 
La souiche... ptet quand on a des enfants, je trouve le microcosme Nintendo plutôt adapté. Et encore, c'est à cause de la cour de récré et du mimétisme qu'elle exige, sans quoi une Wii de base semble parfaite en guise de première console.

----------


## Magnarrok

[QUOTE=rogercoincoin;12362843]


> ATTENTION CECI N'EST PAS UN BON PLAN PC
> 
> La switch à 250 € avec le code R20 et un cashback de 50 € sur rakuten en adhérant au club rakuten
> ....
> ATTENTION CECI N'EST PAS UN BON PLAN PC
> 
> 
> Perdez pas votre temps avec la switch... j'en viens et j'ai tout revendu!  
> Vous voulez payer au prix fort des jeux Pc , d'il y a 2 ou 3 ans ?? Achetez la switch  ! 
> ...


Vrai... J'aimerais bien me prendre Diablo 3 mais pas à ce prix...

----------


## JulLeBarge

> En déplacement, avec tout ce qu'un smartphone offre, pas besoin de console.


Le souci du smartphone (en tout cas Android, je sais pas pour iOS), c'est qu'en termes de jeu, c'est bien limité les titres de qualité.

Faudrait que Steam sorte une console portable, permettant de jouer à tous les jeux manette compatible  :Bave:

----------


## Baalim

Le 4 pack de space beast terror fright à 10$
https://www.chrono.gg/?=SpaceBeastTerrorFright

3$ à l'unité.


Broforce à 7.5 € sur la console à gogue
https://www.nintendo.fr/Jeux/Jeux-a-...e-1433995.html

Polygoneer gratos
https://store.steampowered.com/app/684680/Polygoneer/

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Le souci du smartphone (en tout cas Android, je sais pas pour iOS), c'est qu'en termes de jeu, c'est bien limité les titres de qualité.
> 
> Faudrait que Steam sorte une console portable, permettant de jouer à tous les jeux manette compatible


Oui c'est pour ça que je disais "tout ce que" : facebook, amazon, forum CPC, jeux, netflix, etc... en terme de jeux purs le tactile c est trop limité en effet.

----------


## Gordor

Cette conversation de vieux cons qui n’ont jamais touché une switch et qui regrettent de ne pas avoir d’enfants !

----------


## Baalim

Version castrée mais à 2.5 €
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/mafia

----------


## Maalak

> Le souci du smartphone (en tout cas Android, je sais pas pour iOS), c'est qu'en termes de jeu, c'est bien limité les titres de qualité.
> 
> Faudrait que Steam sorte une console portable, permettant de jouer à tous les jeux manette compatible


Bah, c'est pas déjà possible de faire ça avec les Shadow et autres plates-formes jeu en streaming ?

----------


## Wolverine

Ben si, via l'appli Steam Link (en beta)

----------


## Tenebris

Petite promo pour Project hospital qui descend à 17 brousoufs sur steam. Ça peut valoir la peine, ils ont sorti le patch 1.1 qui change/modifie pas mal de choses.

----------


## plotz

> Bon prix, MAIS ....Petit détails : la version Steam est en version 7.0.. pas la version GOG 6.XX


Bien vu, donc je réitère en beaucoup mieux : la version  7  steamable + 2 autres jeux pour le même prix  :;): 
https://www.fanatical.com/en/pick-an...e-pick-and-mix

----------


## Supergounou

> Bien vu, donc je réitère en beaucoup mieux : la version  7  steamable + 2 autres jeux pour le même prix 
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/pick-an...e-pick-and-mix


Wô ça c'est du beau bundle  ::O: 

Sexy Brutal + Never Alone + Cook Serve Delicious + Glass Mascarade + Lion Song + cequivousfaitplaisir = 3€, faut même pas hésiter.

----------


## Mastaba

> Le souci du smartphone (en tout cas Android, je sais pas pour iOS), c'est qu'en termes de jeu, c'est bien limité les titres de qualité.
> 
> Faudrait que Steam sorte une console portable, permettant de jouer à tous les jeux manette compatible


Ou carrément un smartphone orienté gaming.

----------


## Maalak

Je renchéris :

----------


## poitou

> Bien vu, donc je réitère en beaucoup mieux : la version  7  steamable + 2 autres jeux pour le même prix 
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/pick-an...e-pick-and-mix


Peu habitué à l'achat de jeu, je serais passé à côté de cette offre sans ton post...
Je lorgnais sur Homeworld depuis sa sortie (Eh oui, ça en fait des années...)
Merci !!!

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Ben si, via l'appli Steam Link (en beta)


Le souci du truc c'est que ça ne fonctionne qu'en local. Et du coup quand je suis chez moi, je préfère jouer sur mon PC plutôt que sur un écran 5,2".

C'est en déplacement que ça serait intéressant de pouvoir y accéder, mais pour le moment ça n'est pas encore le cas.

----------


## Pigno

> Le souci du truc c'est que ça ne fonctionne qu'en local. Et du coup quand je suis chez moi, je préfère jouer sur mon PC plutôt que sur un écran 5,2".
> 
> C'est en déplacement que ça serait intéressant de pouvoir y accéder, mais pour le moment ça n'est pas encore le cas.


Tu peux accéder à distance avec Steam Link.  :;):  Faut juste une bonne connexion pour streamer de chez toi (fibre quasi obligatoire).

----------


## JulLeBarge

Ouaip mais quand je pars en vacances, je laisse pas mon ordi tourner... Ni même la journée quand je pars au taff. C'est ça le gros souci, et c'est là où le streaming de jeu peut apporter quelque chose.

----------


## Hyeud

> Cette conversation de vieux cons qui n’ont jamais touché une switch et qui regrettent de ne pas avoir d’enfants !


 :Clap: 

Moi, je regrette juste de pas avoir de switch.  :Emo:

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Cette conversation de vieux cons qui n’ont jamais touché une switch et qui regrettent de ne pas avoir d’enfants !


Raté, Lilnoobie te passe le bonjour. Et du haut de ses 13 mois il sait déjà manipuler un smartphone et tenir un pad microsoft, il a donc les bases.
Mais qu'est ce que tu fais par ici, tu t'occupes pendant la MAJ de ta N-tablette, fils virtuel indigne ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Version castrée mais à 2.5 €
> https://www.humblebundle.com/store/mafia


Castrée de quoi ? Manque la VF ? des Missions ? de la musique ?

----------


## Taï Lolo

> Castrée de quoi ? Manque la VF ? des Missions ? de la musique ?





> Note: This rerelease of Mafia has an edited soundtrack and does not include any licensed music.

----------


## Oldnoobie

Damned... les rascals. Je dois encore avoir ma version DVD, si c'est le cas j'évite de la bazarder. Elle est belle l'époque du tout démat', le jour où on va vouloir en revenir ça va piquer.

----------


## f3n3k

> Ben si, via l'appli Steam Link (en beta)


Et encore... Faudrait que l'application fonctionne à la perfection, sur 10jeux testés seuls 3 fonctionnaient correctement... Quand c'est pas des soucis wifi ou autre.... C'est clairement pas encore au point. Et je sais pas si ça va l’être vu le temps qu'il prennent depuis la sortie de l'app...

----------


## Fretch

Attention pour le bundle Fanatical cité plus haut, il a l'air d'être évolutif.
Hier il contenait glass masquerade, aujourd'hui plus. Par contre maintenant on peut aussi choisir Geometry Wars 3: Dimensions Evolved et Downfall.

----------


## vectra

C'EST QUAND LES SOLDES D'ETAY??  ::o:  §§§§§

----------


## Baalim

> C'EST QUAND LES SOLDES D'ETAY??  §§§§§


25 juin 2019

----------


## Hilikkus

> C'EST QUAND LES SOLDES D'ETAY??  §§§§§


Ben c'est en ce moment même (sur Gog)

----------


## madgic

Et sur l'egs  ::siffle::

----------


## rogercoincoin

Vive les gogues ..!  ::wub:: 



heu  GOG, je me suis trompé..!
Si on aime Bioshock, il y a toute la série chez GOG, pour -pas trop- cher. https://www.gog.com/game/bioshock_remastered

Certains se plaignent de crashs sur windows 10 avec bioshock 2 (même chose chez Steam...).
Enfin pour les connaisseurs, il y a des mods sur Nexus pour améliorer le son dans les vidéos (pour bioshock 1 et2).
https://www.nexusmods.com/bioshock/mods/6

----------


## Galgu

avez-vous une liste en tete de jeux que vous allez acheter pendant les soldes steam ? Voila la mienne :

Sûrs:
- supraland
- Crosscode

Dependamment du rabais:
- Legend of Grimrock II
- Timespinner
- Touhou luna nights
- donut county
- A Hat in Time - Nyakuza Metro + Online Party
- Zanki Zero: Last Beginning

Tout le reste de ma wishlist attendra un solde/bundle specifique.

----------


## Baalim

*Post scriptum* en week end gratuit et en promo :

https://store.steampowered.com/app/7...Post_Scriptum/
Attention, ça n'apparait pas encore sur la page steam. la promo commencera à 19 heures aujourd'hui.

http://postscriptumgame.com/post-scriptum-free-weekend/

----------


## pikkpi

Kingdom : New Lands gratos sur le store de Belzébuth

Prochain jeu : Enter the Gungeon

----------


## Gorillaz

Arg, Thronebreaker est à son PBH sur Gog : 13€
Et dire que je viens à peine de me lancer dans Slay the spire  :Emo:

----------


## Calys

> Prochain jeu : Enter the Gungeon


Ils vont réussir à me faire installer leur laucher les salauds  :Emo:

----------


## vectra

Y'a un seul jeu VR sur GOG?
J'y crois pas. C'est pas plutôt que leur index est codé sous base de données Excel 97?

----------


## odji

vous connaissez la recette, des vieilleries ms_dos trop supercheap et du bipbip avec protracker pour le prochain https://groupees.com/remutexx7



promo sur l'edition fondateur de Stadia:
https://store.google.com/product/sta...unders_edition

----------


## Baalim

> Y'a un seul jeu VR sur GOG?
> J'y crois pas. C'est pas plutôt que leur index est codé sous base de données Excel 97?


S'il s'agit de hellblade, ça n'a rien d'impossible.


Road redemption à 8 dollars
https://www.chrono.gg/?utm_source=Ch...911ae-95037957

Pour les plus dégénérés d'entre vous, fire pro wrestling world Est à 9 euros
https://store.steampowered.com/app/5...estling_World/

----------


## Hyeud

> Ils vont réussir à me faire installer leur laucher les salauds


Franchement, fais le, je collectionne les produits gratos, je lance, je coupe, et hop, suffit d'aller dans les paramètres pour que le bouzin te laisse tranquille quand tu fermes le programme.

----------


## Dark Kariya

> S'il s'agit de hellblade, ça n'a rien d'impossible.


Je pense qu'il doit parler d'Alice VR, et c'est bien le seul jeu spécialement conçu pour la VR proposé.

----------


## odji

les jeux klei en promo sur steam:  https://store.steampowered.com/sale/klei   (checkez en bas la section bundle pour completer..)

----------


## PoOpsS

Don't starve à 2.04€ sur steam
Toutes les extensions également en promo.

----------


## Baalim

Dragon's spear en promo à 6$

https://www.wingamestore.com/product.../Dragon-Spear/

De loin, ça ressemble à du vanillaware... De près, à du clicker game mobile.


Plus recommandable, Killer Instinct definitive à 10 €... sur le windows store
https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/p/ki...itive-edition/

The saboteur, à 1.24 €
https://www.origin.com/fra/fr-fr/sto...r/the-saboteur


Mass effect andromeda, 7 €, amazon US
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01H0LFT5W

Plus globalement, promo générale chez origin :
https://www.origin.com/fra/fr-fr/store/deals/eaplaysale

----------


## Baalim

Lancement de la promo days of ps4 en ligne et en magasin.
Au programme, promotion sur le prix de l'abonnement (42/an), sur les packs et sur pas mal de gros jeux.

----------


## Polochon_street

> The saboteur, à 1.24 € https://www.origin.com/fra/fr-fr/sto...r/the-saboteur


  Y'a des gens qui l'ont essayé y'a pas trop longtemps ? Je me rappelle avoir lu des tests assez positifs dessus, mais je viens de voir qu'il était sorti en 2009, donc il a peut-être super mal vieilli...   :tired:

----------


## Eskimon

Je l'ai fait et fini il y a environ 6 mois. C'est du GTA-like, version résistance 2nde guerre mondiale à Paris. Perso j'ai passé un bon moment. Au début je m'amusais à faire les moults points secondaires, et devant la prolifération de ces derniers je me suis concentré sur l'histoire principale. En soi c'est pas mal. À noter que bien que ce soit un open-world, j'ai l'impression qu'il y a pas grand chose à faire de plus sorti des missions. En tout cas pour 1.24€ tu prends 0 risques  :;):

----------


## odji

la playstation mini est a moins de 30 balles.
https://www.auchan.fr/sony-console-p...sic/p-c1050022

C'est un flop pour beaucoup (ceux qui ont payés plein pots) mais c'est un joli objet et une fois moddé, un joli centre d'emulation (retroarch..  je recommande le combo autobleem+retroboot, en passant avant par bleemsync 1.1  pour avoir le support de l'otg ^). C'est un peu plus perf qu'un pi3 et moins cher au final..  (j'ai les deux, j'ai le droit de comparer en etant moins partisan)

En attendant le reveal monthly de ce soir  :;):

----------


## Baalim

> la playstation mini est a moins de 30 balles.
> https://www.auchan.fr/sony-console-p...sic/p-c1050022
> 
> C'est un flop pour beaucoup (ceux qui ont payés plein pots) mais c'est un joli objet et une fois moddé, un joli centre d'emulation (retroarch..  je recommande le combo autobleem+retroboot, en passant avant par bleemsync 1.1  pour avoir le support de l'otg ^). C'est un peu plus perf qu'un pi3 et moins cher au final..  (j'ai les deux, j'ai le droit de comparer en etant moins partisan)
> 
> En attendant le reveal monthly de ce soir


Je partage en tous points les déclarations du sieur Odgi  :;): 



Build your 2k bundle
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/p...ur-own-bundle/

----------


## Stelarc

> 'il y a pas grand chose à faire de plus sorti des missions.


Du coup c'est bien un GTA-like. ::P: 





> Build your 2k bundle
> https://www.humblebundle.com/store/p...ur-own-bundle/


Ça me fait prendre conscience qu'ils ont un catalogue plutôt naze chez 2K. ::sad::

----------


## Silick

> la playstation mini est a moins de 30 balles.
> https://www.auchan.fr/sony-console-p...sic/p-c1050022
> 
> C'est un flop pour beaucoup (ceux qui ont payés plein pots) mais c'est un joli objet et une fois moddé, un joli centre d'emulation (retroarch..  je recommande le combo autobleem+retroboot, en passant avant par bleemsync 1.1  pour avoir le support de l'otg ^). C'est un peu plus perf qu'un pi3 et moins cher au final..  (j'ai les deux, j'ai le droit de comparer en etant moins partisan)
> 
> En attendant le reveal monthly de ce soir


Peut-on changer la manette où doit-on se contenter de la manette de base ?

----------


## Yves Signal

Je n'y connais pas grand chose, mais il y a moyen d'ajouter les jeux que l'on possède et de s’affranchir des versions PAL dégueulasse qu'on se tape dans la ludothèque de base ?
Rejouer à mes jeux PSX remisés au placard parce que je n'ai plus de TV cathodique pour lancer la bestiole me ferait plaisir de temps à autres.

La bestiole est assez puissante pour émuler correctement les jeux PSX ou c'est poussif ?

----------


## Left

> la playstation mini est a moins de 30 balles.
> https://www.auchan.fr/sony-console-p...sic/p-c1050022
> 
> C'est un flop pour beaucoup (ceux qui ont payés plein pots) mais c'est un joli objet et une fois moddé, un joli centre d'emulation (retroarch..  je recommande le combo autobleem+retroboot, en passant avant par bleemsync 1.1  pour avoir le support de l'otg ^). C'est un peu plus perf qu'un pi3 et moins cher au final..  (j'ai les deux, j'ai le droit de comparer en etant moins partisan)
> 
> En attendant le reveal monthly de ce soir


Dispo également à la Fnac, et Boulanger qui se sont alignés niveau prix.

----------


## Adu

> la playstation mini est a moins de 30 balles.
> https://www.auchan.fr/sony-console-p...sic/p-c1050022
> 
> C'est un flop pour beaucoup (ceux qui ont payés plein pots) mais c'est un joli objet et une fois moddé, un joli centre d'emulation (retroarch..  je recommande le combo autobleem+retroboot, en passant avant par bleemsync 1.1  pour avoir le support de l'otg ^). C'est un peu plus perf qu'un pi3 et moins cher au final..  (j'ai les deux, j'ai le droit de comparer en etant moins partisan)
> 
> En attendant le reveal monthly de ce soir


Mouais, je préfère mon combo boitier retroflag + Pi3B+ + micro SD de 256Go + 2 manettes 8bitdo SF30Pro sous Retropie avec Video preview et thème Snes mini pour avoir une RetroBox de qualité  ::): 
Certes on est pas sur le même prix, mais je préfère mettre plus mais avoir un truc plus propre, plus joli (pour moi snin > ps1 en terme de design), avec des manettes sans fils, une interface beaucoup plus sympa (cf ce thème) et une qualité d'émulation toute aussi bonne (jusque PS1 incluse, et exit la N64 (ce qui pour ma part n'est pas une grosse perte))

----------


## Gorth_le_Barbare

Apparemment il vaut mieux prendre la snes mini pour jouer aux jeux playstation !

----------


## Baalim

> Apparemment il faut mieux prendre la snes mini pour jouer aux jeux playstation !



Faut nuancer. La comparaison se fait avec l'émulateur de sony, pas avec retroarch qu'installe bleemsync

----------


## Oldnoobie

C'est mignon vos hardwares/softwares de bricolo pour émuler péniblement des versions VO, mais ça ira, j'ai encore ce qu'il faut. 

https://ibb.co/YRS2FKJ

----------


## Yves Signal

Retroarch résout les problèmes de l'émulation vanilla de la PSX Classic ?

----------


## pikkpi

> Retroarch résout les problèmes de l'émulation vanilla de la PSX Classic ?


Ben c'est le même core utilisé ( PCSX ReARMed ), mais à jour... C'est sur que ça vaut pas Beetle PSX mais avec un processeur embarqué on peut pas faire mieux. 

Si tu parles de pouvoir augmenter la résolution & co oui c'est possible et ça tourne pas mal ( mieux que sur SNES classic par exemple : processeur plus puissant, plus de RAM ).




> 


 ::wub::

----------


## Olis

> Y'a des gens qui l'ont essayé y'a pas trop longtemps ? Je me rappelle avoir lu des tests assez positifs dessus, mais je viens de voir qu'il était sorti en 2009, donc il a peut-être super mal vieilli...


Je l'ai fini il y a un moment, j'en garde un bon souvenir, sympa, gta like avec une plus grande verticalité

----------


## odji

@ Adu: 250 euros vs 30 balles, forcement...  et les pad sans fils 8bitdo fonctionne avec la ps mini aussi  :;): 

Dans la meme veine, du mini-rebundle chez IG:
https://www.indiegala.com/pocket-size-5-steam-bundle

et bab58 en preco:
https://groupees.com/bab58

Great Hunt: North America https://store.steampowered.com/app/7...North_America/
Boobserman  https://store.steampowered.com/app/885180/Boobserman/
Monovert DX  https://store.steampowered.com/app/1033130/Monovert_DX/
en tete d'affiche, imaginez le reste.

----------


## rogercoincoin

> Je n'y connais pas grand chose, mais il y a moyen d'ajouter les jeux que l'on possède et de s’affranchir des versions PAL dégueulasse qu'on se tape dans la ludothèque de base ?
> Rejouer à mes jeux PSX remisés au placard parce que je n'ai plus de TV cathodique pour lancer la bestiole me ferait plaisir de temps à autres.
> 
> La bestiole est assez puissante pour émuler correctement les jeux PSX ou c'est poussif ?



SNES mini VS Playstation Mini.. Entre la nausée et les mains sales, tu choisies quoi, toi ?
Je veux bien être nostalgique mais là....    :Gerbe:

----------


## Adu

> @ Adu: 250 euros vs 30 balles, forcement...  et les pad sans fils 8bitdo fonctionne avec la ps mini aussi


Une fois que t as acheté les dongles oui .... Moi c'est natif  ::P: 
Et y en a pas pour 250€ (Rasp à 35, boitier à 30, carte SD 30, deux pads 60 et voilà  :;):  )

----------


## Polochon_street

> Je l'ai fait et fini il y a environ 6 mois. C'est du GTA-like, version résistance 2nde guerre mondiale à Paris. Perso j'ai passé un bon moment. Au début je m'amusais à faire les moults points secondaires, et devant la prolifération de ces derniers je me suis concentré sur l'histoire principale. En soi c'est pas mal. À noter que bien que ce soit un open-world, j'ai l'impression qu'il y a pas grand chose à faire de plus sorti des missions. En tout cas pour 1.24€ tu prends 0 risques


  Je me le prends du coup super, merci  ::):

----------


## Magnarrok

Au fait y'a le jeu EGS du vendredi gratuit : https://www.epicgames.com/store/fr/p...new-lands/home

----------


## pikkpi

C'est le jeudi en fait  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

H-26
Je suis prêt à vous revendre tous mes doublons à prix d'enflure avant que (le vil) Shapa n'inonde les internets de dons  :Bave: 



Forza 4 à 34.5 sur le windows store et à 24.5 €uros en version boite (xbox uniquement) sur amazon et cdiscount
https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B07DNQX5H7/

Raiden V à 10$
https://www.gog.com/game/raiden_v_directors_cut

88 heroes à 3.29 $
https://www.gog.com/game/88_heroes

----------


## erynnie

H-26 ? C’est plus le vendredi le reveal du monthly ?  ::P:

----------


## Magnarrok

> C'est le jeudi en fait


Zob !

----------


## Baalim

> H-26 ? C’est plus le vendredi le reveal du monthly ?


Hum. 26 minutes avant l'heure.

----------


## FB74

Attention, bon plan à la limite de la charte du forum, réservé aux pervers de type Baalimophiles:

Ignoble article pour adulte souffrant de troubles vidéoludiques


Ce que l'esprit humain peut avoir de perversité, toujours en quête de ses bas instincts...  :Emo:

----------


## velociraptor

Roulement de tambour

----------


## Baalim

> Roulement de tambour


JE.L'AI.DANS.L'OS.  ::sad:: 


M'enfin, cool pour pool party dont on parlais sur le topic des jeux indépendants.


ET puis Hellblade et Moonlighter en early reveals... 
Je suis assez partagé.

----------


## pikkpi

Le court mais chouette trip surréaliste Paratopic, par contre loin de rembourser le bundle

----------


## Flad

> JE.L'AI.DANS.L'OS. 
> 
> 
> M'enfin, cool pour pool party dont on parlais sur le topic des jeux indépendants.
> 
> 
> ET puis Hellblade et Moonlighter en early reveals... 
> Je suis assez partagé.


 :haha:

----------


## odji

il est pas mal le remute XX avec 911 operator, duskers,  Pool panic .... oh wait ;/

----------


## Baalim

> il est pas mal le remute XX avec 911 operator, duskers,  Pool panic .... oh wait ;/


Ouais, merci de retourner la hallebarde rouillée dans la plaie  :Emo:

----------


## odji

> Ouais, merci de retourner la hallebarde rouillée dans la plaie


je suis dans le meme cas, mais ils ont reussi a mettre moonlighter dans le prochain monthly, je les pardonne.

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> je suis dans le meme cas, mais ils ont reussi a mettre moonlighter dans le prochain monthly, je les pardonne.


Pareil aussi (surtout pour Senua's sacrifice qui me tente depuis quelques temps). Sinon dans celui-ci Duskers est pas mal.

----------


## eeepc35

Je suis bien content d'avoir zappé celui de Juin.

----------


## Catel

> Je suis bien content d'avoir zappé celui de Juin.


J'allais le dire  :;):   :tired: 

Celui du mois prochain est déjà un peu plus sympa, au moins pour le curieux.

----------


## Abzaarg

Les monthly c'est plus ce que c’était.....

Moonlighter a l'air bien sympa, mais ayant déjà fais Hellblade, je passe.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Ouin ouin c'était mieux avant.

Très content de récupérer Duskers pour ma part.  ::w00t::

----------


## Graouu

Mouais, çà fera des doublons pour barter de toute façon.  :tired: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Tom Clancy’s Ghost Recon® Wildlands Édition Standard à 4.99e c'est quand même pas mal.

----------


## acdctabs

Tiens truc "marrant" sur le monthly, la "value" depuis janvier :
261 - 214 - 209 - 171 - 146 - 139

----------


## fletch2099

> Tiens truc "marrant" sur le monthly, la "value" depuis janvier :
> 261 - 214 - 209 - 171 - 146 - 139


Si on fait le total, qu'on multiplie 12,81 par 37 (l'age qu'aura Baalim un jour, troublant non) et qu'on retranche le résultat au total on obtient... 666
Coïncidence?  :Boom:

----------


## acdctabs

Ça fait longtemps que Baalim a passé les 37 ans.

----------


## Gordor

Ça doit faire plus d’un an que je mets le monthly en pause tous les mois ... va falloir que je me pose les bonnes questions...

----------


## Gorillaz

Pas mécontent de la révélation précoce, la lame infernale me faisait de l'oeil  ::): 
Menfin le souci c'est que mon backlog commence à être surchargé avec les soldes et tout ...

----------


## ElleLaisseDes

Hellblaaaaaaade  :Vibre: 

ben je crois que 3 ans après son lancement je vais m'abonner au monthly

noob here, si je m'abonne maintenant je reçois pas caulofdouti c'est bon ? et si j'ai bien compris faut se désabo à un jour PRECIS pour pas se faire débiter le mois suivant, j'ai bon ?

----------


## Gorillaz

Si tu t'abonnes maintenant tu reçois Hellblade et Moonlighter tout de suite, les autres jeux le 1er vendredi du mois de juillet.
Si tu veux te désabonner, il suffit de le faire au + tard le dernier vendredi du mois précédent ...

----------


## ElleLaisseDes

Donc je peux m'abonner maintenant puis me désabonner dans la foulée ? Merci !

----------


## sebarnolds

> Ça doit faire plus d’un an que je mets le monthly en pause tous les mois ... va falloir que je me pose les bonnes questions...


Janvier 2017 moi... et je n'ai pas encore joué au jeu pour lequel je l'avais chopé  ::): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Donc je peux m'abonner maintenant puis me désabonner dans la foulée ? Merci !


Attention que si tu mets juste en pause maintenant, il y a le risque que ça se ré-active "tout seul". J'ai déjà eu le coup (je ne suis pas le seul), il vaut mieux mettre en pause aux alentours du 20 du mois. Ou annuler l'abonnement.

----------


## ElleLaisseDes

Ok  :;):  comme ça je pense annuler l'abonnement, je préfère me ré-abonner au besoin.

Merci pour d'avoir éclairé ma lanterne !

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Ok  comme ça je pense annuler l'abonnement, je préfère me ré-abonner au besoin.
> 
> Merci pour d'avoir éclairé ma lanterne !


Et tu peux passer par un canard, il aura un gain en tant que parrain (si j'ai bien compris).

----------


## Baalim

> Et tu peux passer par un canard, il aura un gain en tant que parrain (si j'ai bien compris).


5$ pour le parrain si rien n'a changé  :;): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ça fait longtemps que Baalim a passé les 37 ans.


 ::sad:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ça doit faire plus d’un an que je mets le monthly en pause tous les mois ... va falloir que je me pose les bonnes questions...


Ça fait un an que je ne mets pas en pause et que je ne lance même pas les jeux du monthly... va falloir que je me pose des questions encore meilleures  :Facepalm:

----------


## Valenco

> Hellblaaaaaaade


J'envie ceux qui vont y jouer pour la première fois. Un des jeux qui m'a le plus marqué dans ma looooooongue carrière de joueur.

----------


## Maalak

Instabuy pour Hellblade pour ma part, il sera parfait pour tester mon nouveau PC qui devrait arriver ce mois-ci.  ::):

----------


## Gordor

C’est de linstabuy avec un bon décalage de deux ans !

----------


## Maalak

Ben oui, mais vu l'âge du PC actuel, c'était suffisant pour ne pas oser me lancer.  ::P: 
Et puis je ne pense pas que le jeu soit moins bon à découvrir maintenant, à vil prix, qu'il ne l'a été au moment de sa sortie.  ::siffle::

----------


## Baalim

Detroit ps4 à 7 € sur le store US
Oui, je suis un vilain

https://store.playstation.com/en-us/...TROIT000000001

----------


## Baalim

Star ocean : the last hope à 10.5€
https://store.eu.square-enix-games.c...er-pc-download


Également d'autres promos sur leur site bordélique


rise of tomb raider à 12€ sur la boutique que vous détestez encore plus que l'Epic game store

https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/p/ri...r/9nblggh6crsz

----------


## Baalim

Last horizon gratos chez indie gala
https://freebies.indiegala.com/last-...TER+-+20190608

----------


## rogercoincoin

> Star ocean : the last hope à 10.5€
> https://store.eu.square-enix-games.c...er-pc-download
> 
> 
> Également d'autres promos sur leur site bordélique
> 
> 
> rise of tomb raider à 12€ sur la boutique que vous détestez encore plus que l'Epic game store
> 
> https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/p/ri...r/9nblggh6crsz


heu.. rassures moi : tu as un VPN, non ? Parce que moi , le Sony PSN détecte (sans doute par mon IP..) que je suis en France  !

----------


## Baalim

> heu.. rassures moi : tu as un VPN, non ? Parce que moi , le Sony PSN détecte (sans doute par mon IP..) que je suis en France  !


Non, j'ai juste un compte US et je suis connecté au psn US via ce compte  :;): 
Pas besoin de VPN. Tu as trois tonnes de tutoriels sur le net pour créer des comptes US, HK, japonais ou canadiens  ::siffle:: 
Par contre, il faut utiliser des cartes prépayées.

Vu que je préfère éviter le banhammer, je ne posterai pas de lien.


Armed to the gears, jeu de mech à 3$
https://www.chrono.gg/?=ArmedtotheGears
https://store.steampowered.com/app/8..._to_the_Gears/

J'allais vous dire que je ne le connaissais pas mais, apparemment, je l'ai déjà.

----------


## rogercoincoin

oki docky !
merci du tuyau baalim !

----------


## Baalim

Promo sur l'étrange subsurface circular par les auteurs de thomas was alone : 3€
https://store.steampowered.com/app/6...face_Circular/

Idem pour la suite : Quarantine circular
https://store.steampowered.com/app/8...tine_Circular/

----------


## Hilikkus

> Promo sur l'étrange subsurface circular par les auteurs de thomas was alone : 3€
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/6...face_Circular/
> 
> Idem pour la suite : Quarantine circular
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/8...tine_Circular/


Cool, j'ai beaucoup aimé Subsurface et j'ai Quarantine dans ma wishlist. Merci !

----------


## FB74

*Musynx* chez Fanatical à 1.45 euros:
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/musynx

----------


## Magnarrok

Un bon plan pour ceux qui ont Spotify : toutes les OST des Final Fantasy sont dessus !

Enjoy mon bébé de 20 mois qui kiff la musique de FF7.

----------


## Baalim

Vampyr 20 $
https://www.chrono.gg/?=Vampyr

Cela dit, je lis qu'il fera partie du Game pass de microsoft.

----------


## f3n3k

D'ailleurs le "game pass xbox pour PC", passe à 3.50e par mois avec le premier mois à 1e.

https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/p/xb...e/cfq7ttc0kgq8

----------


## nova

> Ben oui, mais vu l'âge du PC actuel, c'était suffisant pour ne pas oser me lancer. 
> Et puis je ne pense pas que le jeu soit moins bon à découvrir maintenant, à vil prix, qu'il ne l'a été au moment de sa sortie.


Gordor achete tout ce qui sort day one et ensuite se plaint que ya rien qui lui plait dans le monthly  ::siffle::

----------


## Baalim

Dlc gratos pour borderlands 2. Ouais, nous sommes en 2012.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/8...for_Sanctuary/

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Dlc gratos pour borderlands 2. Ouais, nous sommes en 2012.
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/8...for_Sanctuary/


Mais seulement pour ceux qu'ont déjà Borderlands 2, n'est-ce pas ?

----------


## Wulfstan

> Mais seulement pour ceux qu'ont déjà Borderlands 2, n'est-ce pas ?


Il faut avoir le jeu pour avoir accès au contenu du DLC, oui.

----------


## sticky-fingers

Ca tombe bien, Borderlands: The Handsome Collection est à 4.79 sur Voidu avec le code Gamingtime : https://www.voidu.com/en/borderlands...ome-collection

----------


## Baalim

Crossing souls à 3.75 €
https://store.steampowered.com/app/3...rossing_Souls/

Sinon, vous pouvez désormais claquer votre thune  : *ouverture des précommandes pour cyberpunk.*

https://www.gog.com/game/cyberpunk_2077
https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...yberpunk_2077/

----------


## pipoop

C'est un bon plan?

----------


## Baalim

> C'est un bon plan?


Forcément, t'as 30% de promo sur ie merchandising  alors, fais pas chier, c'est un bon plan  ::wacko::

----------


## Wulfstan

> Ca tombe bien, Borderlands: The Handsome Collection est à 4.79 sur Voidu avec le code Gamingtime : https://www.voidu.com/en/borderlands...ome-collection


Et il y avait The Prequel, Borderlands 2 et l'intégralité de ses DLC pour 6 euros (-95%) il y a quelques jours sur Steam (bon plan passé ici). Normalement tout le monde a le jeu maintenant, Gearbox ne peut pas faire plus.  ::):

----------


## La Chouette

> C'est un bon plan?


Le vrai bon plan de cet E3, c'est Devolver Bootleg à -1%  ::lol::

----------


## Clear_strelok

> Forcément, t'as 30% de promo sur ie merchandising  alors, fais pas chier, c'est un bon plan


Sinon il y a cette offre qui vient d'apparaitre :
https://www.gog.com/game/simply_red_...red_collection

La totalité des jeux CD Projekt (dont Cyberpunk 2077) et leurs DLC pour 87,77 euros.

----------


## Baalim

Kalypso pick & mix bundle :
https://www.fanatical.com/en/pick-an...o-pick-and-mix

5 € les 10.

Retour de South park 2 à 6 €
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/so...ured-but-whole

----------


## rogercoincoin

> Sinon il y a cette offre qui vient d'apparaitre :
> https://www.gog.com/game/simply_red_...red_collection
> 
> La totalité des jeux CD Projekt (dont Cyberpunk 2077) et leurs DLC pour 87,77 euros.


Pas mal  !   :;):

----------


## pesos

*Thronebreaker: The Witcher Tales* a son lowest sur Steam : 12,94€

----------


## Baalim

Promo sur les jeux rétro chez humble dont sonic mania à 6.79 €

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/p...paradise-sale/

----------


## Ruvon

The Talos Principle à -85% soit 5,99€ https://store.steampowered.com/app/2...los_Principle/

Crypt of the Necrodancer à -80% soit 2,99€ https://store.steampowered.com/app/247080/

Absolver à -75% soit 7,49€ https://store.steampowered.com/app/473690/Absolver/

Mother Russia Bleeds à -75% soit 3,74€ https://store.steampowered.com/app/3...Russia_Bleeds/

Genital Jousting à -69% évidemment soit 2,16€ https://store.steampowered.com/app/469820/

Heat Signature à -66% soit 4,42€ https://store.steampowered.com/app/268130/

To Be or Not To Be à -60% soit 1,99€ https://store.steampowered.com/app/324710/

Nelly Cootalot Deluxe Bundle à -54% soit 10,18€ https://store.steampowered.com/bundle/11144/

Thronebreaker: The Witcher Tales à -50% soit 12,99€ http://www.gog.com/game/thronebreaker_the_witcher_tales

Geeksos à -35% soit 2,13€ https://store.steampowered.com/app/995450/

Depth of Extinction à -35% soit 8,76€ https://store.steampowered.com/app/6...of_Extinction/

Kolkhoz: The Red Wedge à -35% soit 5,32€ https://store.steampowered.com/app/9...The_Red_Wedge/

Eastshade à -30% soit 14,69€ https://store.steampowered.com/app/715560/Eastshade/

The Greater Good à -30% soit 5,73€ https://store.steampowered.com/app/8..._Greater_Good/

Weedcraft Inc à -25% soit 12,59€ https://store.steampowered.com/app/622720/

----------


## Eryslandy

Pour les Canadiens /expat.

*Doom Ethernal @ 59$ CAN* + 2% cashback avec Ebates
La *version Deluxe tombe @ 89$ CAN* + 2 % de cashback.

Il faut entrer le code promo E3. Ca m'étonnerais qu'il y ais une meilleure offre pour nous d'ici la sortie.

----------


## Baalim

Map Japon gratuite pour steep
https://news.ubisoft.com/en-us/artic...n-Map-For-Free

Détroit ps4 à 10€ chez Cultura.

Un nouveau bundle de manga chez humble avec notamment Vinland saga, blame (déjà vu) et l'attaque des titans (idem) :
https://www.humblebundle.com/books/m...kodansha-books

----------


## Gorillaz

Une map offerte pour un jeu qui a été offert il y a quelques semaines, que demande le peuple  ::lol::

----------


## rogercoincoin

> Une map offerte pour un jeu qui a été offert il y a quelques semaines, que demande le peuple


ben çà :

----------


## Baalim

Petit rappel, c'est aujourd'hui que vous pouvez récupérer rayman origins gratos si vous survivez au visionnage de 30 minutes de speedrun

https://news.ubisoft.com/en-us/artic...th-Anniversary

----------


## Magnarrok

C'était pas hier le speedrun ?

----------


## Wingi

> Petit rappel, c'est aujourd'hui que vous pouvez récupérer rayman origins gratos si vous survivez au visionnage de 30 minutes de speedrun
> 
> https://news.ubisoft.com/en-us/artic...th-Anniversary


Tu veux dire qu'il faut regarder quelqu'un finir le jeu avant de pouvoir y jouer soi-même ? 
Mais quel concept génial !

----------


## rogercoincoin

Ahh.. c'était mieux avant .... c'est sur...  :;):

----------


## Valenco

> ben çà :
> http://www.salondesvinsdusoir.be/wp-...e-cremiere.jpg


 ::P:

----------


## odji

groupees en preco, du zipzip-wave: https://groupees.com/synth15
avec en couverture: https://turboknight.bandcamp.com/album/navigators

de la strategie sur terre pour 5 balles 29 chez BS:   https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...-strategy-pack

de la strategie dans l'espace pour 15 balles 99 chez BS: https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/space-strategy-pack

dig week 38 avec plein de balimettes: https://dailyindiegame.com/site_weeklybundle_38.html

dans moins d'une heure, un bon HB pour nous faire oublier tout ca?

----------


## Baalim

Ah tiens, je me demandais justement quand déboulerait le prochain bundle synthwave  ::lol::

----------


## Lord_Braathen

Un bundle qui vaut la peine pour tout ceux qui n'ont pas testé Crusader Kings II (et en bonus Mount&Blade et son expansion) et une autre bouse dont je ne parlerai même pas.
Et tout ça pour le prix d'un kebab en 2010.
Medieval Bundle sur GreenManGaming à 3,99€ : https://www.greenmangaming.com/games/medieval-pack/

----------


## shazamic

The witcher en trilogie sur Steam à 11,85€
https://store.steampowered.com/bundl...tcher_Trilogy/
Vu sur Dealabs, mais pas dans Steam!

( "Boom headshoot", c'te madeleine hystérique ^^ )

----------


## fletch2099

The witcher 3 est sans dlc par contre

----------


## Gorillaz

> Une map offerte pour un jeu qui a été offert il y a quelques semaines, que demande le peuple


Mouais bon, je retire : faut installer le jeu pour pouvoir récupérer la carte ingame  ::|:

----------


## odji

https://freebies.indiegala.com/snowball/

----------


## fatalix41

> The witcher 3 est sans dlc par contre


Et quand on voit le prix du season pass, même en promo, mieux vaut acheter directement la version GOTY lorsqu'elle est en promo. Ca revient à bien moins cher. Surtout qu'une fois qu'on s'est mis dedans, on a qu'une envie c'est de continuer l'aventure.  ::wub::

----------


## Baalim

Crypt of the necrodancers à 4 € sur switch
https://www.nintendo.fr/Jeux/Jeux-a-...n-1337079.html

Perception, switch, 3.39 €
https://www.nintendo.fr/Jeux/Jeux-a-...n-1299612.html

Pour les plus subtils : wwe 2k19 deluxe à 19 €
https://www.gamebillet.com/wwe-2k19-deluxe-edition

Battle academy 1.5 € (et beaucoup d'autres promos slitherine)
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/battle-academy

----------


## Flad

> Crypt of the necrodancers à 4 € sur switch
> https://www.nintendo.fr/Jeux/Jeux-a-...n-1337079.html
> 
> Perception, switch, 3.39 €
> https://www.nintendo.fr/Jeux/Jeux-a-...n-1299612.html


C'est peine perdue avec toi en fait, pourtant ce bon Harvester m'avait prévenu....

----------


## Baalim

> C'est peine perdue avec toi en fait, pourtant ce bon Harvester m'avait prévenu....


M'en fous, j'irai pas sur le topic des bons plans "console", d'ailleurs je ne sais même plus s'il existe  ::ninja:: 
Quant au topic nintendo... ahem... y'a trop de gens spéciaux là-bas.



Au passage, le mignon Lumo est à 4 $ chez GOG.
https://www.gog.com/game/lumo

----------


## Ruvon

> Quant au topic nintendo... ahem... y'a trop de gens spéciaux là-bas.


Wo l'aut', comment qu'y cause de Gordor !

----------


## KiwiX

> Quant au topic nintendo... ahem... y'a trop de gens spéciaux là-bas.


Oui, ça s'appelle les nsex mais tu peux les adoucir avec des bons plans tablette année 2013 et du 240p, t'en fais pas !

----------


## Eskimon

> Mouais bon, je retire : faut installer le jeu pour pouvoir récupérer la carte ingame


Et même pire, il faut y jouer ! Il faut passer le didacticiel (une dizaine de minutes) pour avoir accès au menu avec le magasin. Scandaleux.

----------


## torrpenn

> Et quand on voit le prix du season pass, même en promo, mieux vaut acheter directement la version GOTY lorsqu'elle est en promo. Ca revient à bien moins cher. Surtout qu'une fois qu'on s'est mis dedans, on a qu'une envie c'est de continuer l'aventure.


La GOTY est en promo aussi sur steam, je l'ai pris hier à 15€  :;): 
https://store.steampowered.com/sub/124923/

----------


## Baalim

La Fnac brade également la PS one mini à 30 €.

----------


## Jokletox

> La GOTY est en promo aussi sur steam, je l'ai pris hier à 15€ 
> https://store.steampowered.com/sub/124923/


La même sur GOG : https://www.gog.com/game/the_witcher...e_year_edition

----------


## Oldnoobie

> La Fnac brade également la PS one mini à 30 €.


Le vrai bon plan c'est le site playstation gear qui la fourgue en pack avec un sac bandoulière, un mug, un verre, un jeu de cartes, un porte-clés et d'autres goodies pour 42€.
Soit le matos reste unboxed et devient collector, soit le sac bandouliere peut etre utilisé pour trimballer une vraie PsOne.

----------


## barbarian_bros

> Map Japon gratuite pour steep
> https://news.ubisoft.com/en-us/artic...n-Map-For-Free


Inadmissible : il faut avoir installé le jeu pour récupérer la map.... nan mais qui installe vraiment les jeux du topic des bon plans? le but c'est juste de remplir ses bibliothèques virtuelles, pas de saturer ses SSD.

----------


## pesos

Rupture sur Playstation Gear  :;):

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Rupture sur Playstation Gear


Jsuis sûr que comme un con de trVe g9m3r je vais le déballer au lieu d'en profiter pour revendre en gros spéculateur de merde...

----------


## Baalim

> Rupture sur Playstation Gear


Ce drame !  ::sad:: 

Ils m'avaient convaincu avec les sous-bocks.

En cherchant sur google shopping, je tombe sur ça :

https://www.amazon.fr/Dedeka-Playsta...dp/B07GLKF12N/


Comment Amazon peut laisser passer ce genre de produits ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Inadmissible : il faut avoir installé le jeu pour récupérer la map.... nan mais qui installe vraiment les jeux du topic des bon plans? le but c'est juste de remplir ses bibliothèques virtuelles, pas de saturer ses SSD.


Tu m'étonnes  :tired: 
Je ne compte même plus le nombre de trucs achetés et jamais installés.
Le bon point, c'est que la culpabilité reste vachement moins forte qu'avec les trucs non déblistés.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Indie gala online multiplayer bundle (aka dead on arrival games)

https://www.indiegala.com/online-mul...r-steam-bundle

----------


## Calys

> En cherchant sur google shopping, je tombe sur ça :
> 
> https://www.amazon.fr/Dedeka-Playsta...dp/B07GLKF12N/
> 
> 
> Comment Amazon peut laisser passer ce genre de produits ?





> Expédié et vendu par dedeka : zhejiangsheng 315100 CN


Amazon est juste l'intermédiaire entre l'acheteur et le vendeur chinois, ça revient au même que d'acheter sur AliExpress

----------


## Baalim

> Amazon est juste l'intermédiaire entre l'acheteur et le vendeur chinois, ça revient au même que d'acheter sur AliExpress


ce qui ne devrait pas les empêcher de surveiller un minimum les annonces passées sur le marketplace...

----------


## FB74

> ce qui ne devrait pas les empêcher de surveiller un minimum les annonces passées sur le marketplace...


Tu veux qu'on parle du Baalim-Market ?  :tired: 
Avec du "tiens une clé pour Mortal Kombat 11" et tu te retrouves avec un jeu datant de 92 qui laggue sur une 2080 Ti ?  :tired:

----------


## nova

> Tu veux qu'on parle du Baalim-Market ? 
> Avec du "tiens une clé pour Mortal Kombat 11" et tu te retrouves avec un jeu datant de 92 qui laggue sur une 2080 Ti ?


 :^_^:

----------


## Baalim

> Tu veux qu'on parle du Baalim-Market ? 
> Avec du "tiens une clé pour Mortal Kombat 11" et tu te retrouves avec un jeu datant de 92 qui laggue sur une 2080 Ti ?


Ouais mais moi j'ai une éco certification et j'assure une rémunération équitable pour tous les développeurs Roumano portugais éthiopiens moldaves qui développent toutes ces merveilles au troisième sous sol d'un parking des Carpates.

Que ça laggue sur une 2080, ils s'en foutent vu qu'ils bossent avec des Ati rage 128 GL  :Cigare:

----------


## Flad

> Ati rage 128 GL


Ca ressemble à Atari(ge).
M'étonnes pas que ce soit des jeux de merde du coup.
 ::ninja::

----------


## cedes4

> En cherchant sur google shopping, je tombe sur ça :
> 
> https://www.amazon.fr/Dedeka-Playsta...dp/B07GLKF12N/
> 
> 
> Comment Amazon peut laisser passer ce genre de produits ?




ARACDE BOX....Seems legit



Une apparence élégante et élégante : c'est elegant comme formule...

----------


## Baalim

Oh joie, un nouveau bundle de jeux mystérieux  :tired: 
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...ystery-machine

----------


## Mastaba

> Ouais mais moi j'ai une éco certification et j'assure une rémunération équitable pour tous les développeurs Roumano portugais éthiopiens moldaves qui développent toutes ces merveilles au troisième sous sol d'un parking des Carpates.
> 
> Que ça laggue sur une 2080, ils s'en foutent vu qu'ils bossent avec des Ati rage 128 GL


Mais est-ce que tes enfants te traitent comme un surhomme si tu joues mieux qu'eux?

----------


## Magnarrok

> Inadmissible : il faut avoir installé le jeu pour récupérer la map.... nan mais qui installe vraiment les jeux du topic des bon plans? le but c'est juste de remplir ses bibliothèques virtuelles, pas de saturer ses SSD.


Du coup je l'ai installé... j'ai rien compris à comment jouer... je vais devoir refaire le tuto parce qu'à part appuyer sur la gâchette le monsieur part en toupie et paf pastèque...

----------


## Gorillaz

Nan mais là c'est un vrai scandale ! 
Pour avoir cette map gratuite :
1) Faut installer le jeu
2) Faut jouer
3) Faut être bon moins mauvais que Magna  ::o: 

Remboursez  :Cell:

----------


## MeL

A priori pour récupérer la map Japan de Steep, il faut lancer le jeu et aller dans la boutique Ingame mais de mon côté elle est en carafe depuis 3 jours...
D'autres ont réussi à la récupérer ?

----------


## JulLeBarge

Je l'ai fait hier soir sans problème

----------


## azruqh

> https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon....L._SL1001_.jpg
> 
> ARACDE BOX....Seems legit
> 
> 
> 
> Une apparence élégante et élégante : c'est elegant comme formule...


En revanche, réfléchis bien avant de refermer ta machine, tu risques d'endommager ton écran... :con:

----------


## Magnarrok

> Nan mais là c'est un vrai scandale ! 
> Pour avoir cette map gratuite :
> 1) Faut installer le jeu
> 2) Faut jouer
> 3) Faut être bon moins mauvais que Magna 
> 
> Remboursez


Bah ouais, c'est pas une sinécure... bon après j'ai toujours été nul en jeu de ski/snow...

----------


## pesos

Préco *Bloodstained* à un peu plus de 25€ chez 2games avec le code ISTHEREANYDEAL  ::ninja::

----------


## Hilikkus

> A priori pour récupérer la map Japan de Steep, il faut lancer le jeu et aller dans la boutique Ingame mais de mon côté elle est en carafe depuis 3 jours...
> D'autres ont réussi à la récupérer ?


Pas de soucis de mon coté, je viens d'installer le jeu, j'ai fait le didactitiel et j'ai pu ensuite récupérer la map.
J'ai pas encore trouvé comment l'activer mais le feeling de glisse un poil étrange ne me pousse pas à continuer tout de suite.

----------


## Magnarrok

Bon voilà cette fois je me trompe pas : Enter the gungeon gratuit sur l'EGS qu'on adore tant !

Et Rebel Galaxy pour la semaine prochaine.

----------


## Baalim

Plein de promos Ubisoft chez Green Man gaming mais objectivement, ça semble dans la droite ligne et de ce qui se fait depuis quelques semaines

https://www.greenmangaming.com/ubisoft/

----------


## TwinBis

Tiens, *Dark Souls Remastered* est à 8€ pour ceux qui ont déjà l'original sur Steam.
Du coup je vais probablement repayer pour un jeu que j'ai déjà.  :Facepalm:

----------


## Taï Lolo

> A priori pour récupérer la map Japan de Steep, il faut lancer le jeu et aller dans la boutique Ingame mais de mon côté elle est en carafe depuis 3 jours...
> D'autres ont réussi à la récupérer ?


Vérifie que tu passes bien par le lien "boutique" du jeu dans la barre grise en bas du menu Echap et pas par le lien "store" de l'overlay Uplay.

----------


## MeL

Je n'ai pas de lien "boutique" en faisant Esc. Faut progresser dans le jeu avant de l'avoir ? Peut être que c'est parce que j'ai la version "gratuite" donnée il y a peu par Ubi...

----------


## Mastaba

> Je n'ai pas de lien "boutique" en faisant Esc. Faut progresser dans le jeu avant de l'avoir ? Peut être que c'est parce que j'ai la version "gratuite" donnée il y a peu par Ubi...


La version gratuite est la vraie version, il faut acheter la map (pour 0 de leur monnaie ingame).
Je sais pas si il faut pas faire le tuto avant?

----------


## Eskimon

Ça marche avec la version gratuite, puisque c'est celle que j'ai et j'ai réussi. Il faut finir le didacticiel (donc aller jusqu'à finir la descente red bull), jusqu'à ce que tu es la présentation des activités par la madame. Après ça, tu pourras faire echap pour avoir un nouveau menu avec un magasin entre autres.

----------


## Baalim

Bullletstorm, 7.86€
https://www.gamebillet.com/bulletsto...l-clip-edition

J'ai pu récupérer la map Japon. J'ai dû me taper tout le tutoriel du jeu. je ne me rappelais pas que c'était aussi tragique de jouer à un jeu vidéo. Horrible, horrible  :Sweat:

----------


## pipoop

C'est sur que ça demande plus d'action qu'un VN en mode une main

----------


## Baalim

> C'est sur que ça demande plus d'action qu'un VN en mode une main


Et moins de temps de cerveau, ce qui doit bien évidemment convenir à d'autres joueurs  ::trollface:: 



voyons voir, comment faire pour écouler les stocks de call of duty 4...

http://s3s-main.net/mrx/796aSiUIP/26...900354689.html




> . La manette dualshock 4 à 14,99 en avec la reprise de votre ancienne manette avec en prime call of duty black ops 4 offert

----------


## Gorillaz

Cher M. Im (Baal de son prénom),

Je tenais à vous informer par la présente de mon plus grand désarroi suite à votre message à caractère informatif ayant pour objet une promotion sur l'achat d'une manette de jeu vidéo.
En effet, je ne peux vous cacher mon immense joie d'avoir découvert grâce à vous 1 telle offre, joie qui fut de courte durée lorsque je réalisai d'un clic de souris que cette offre était réservée aux possesseurs de la version 4 de la Station de Jeux par Sony.
Il me semble que vous avez déjà été averti, mais il s'agit ici d'un sujet ayant pour but de recenser les meilleurs promotions autour d'une utilisation ludique des ordinateurs personnels et non de ce vulgaire objet nommé "console de salon".
Par extrême bienveillance, je considère pour la dernière fois votre geste comme une ultime bévue, qui ne devra pas se reproduire. Dans le cas contraire, je serai forcé d'en référer à des autorités supérieures et - permettez moi l'expression - "ça va en chier".
Veuillez agréer Mr l'expression de mes sentiments distingués, pour faire valoir ce que de droit, je soussigné atteste que, cordialement, bisous

Signé : Gorille Az

----------


## Baalim

Je me permets de vous préciser, cher Monsieur, que la dualshock 4 © est l'ultime manette de jeu, fruit du travail acharné de Sony, inventeur du walkman © et du... minidisc ©, et que ce condensé de technologie est également accessible aux gueux qui jouent sur pc.

Il ne vous reste plus qu'à dépouiller un possesseur de ladite console master race (et lui revendre ultérieurement COD 4 ®) pour pouvoir bénéficier de cette offre mirifique.

Bien cordialement.

----------


## Gorillaz

Cher M. Im,

De façon totalement fortuite, j'aurais souhaité savoir si vous disposiez d'1 manette - même usagée (mais néanmoins propre, merci) - de ladite console, afin que je puisse réaliser une analyse comparative de celle-ci.
Soyez assuré que cet objet vous sera restitué en temps et heure.
Des bécots

----------


## Marmottas

> Cher M. Im (Baal de son prénom),


Il va faire son trou ?

----------


## Ruvon

> Cher M. Im (Baal de son prénom),
> 
> Je tenais à vous informer par la présente de mon plus grand désarroi suite à votre message à caractère informatif ayant pour objet une promotion sur l'achat d'une manette de jeu vidéo.
> En effet, je ne peux vous cacher mon immense joie d'avoir découvert grâce à vous 1 telle offre, joie qui fut de courte durée lorsque je réalisai d'un clic de souris que cette offre était réservée aux possesseurs de la version 4 de la Station de Jeux par Sony.
> Il me semble que vous avez déjà été averti, mais il s'agit ici d'un sujet ayant pour but de recenser les meilleurs promotions autour d'une utilisation ludique des ordinateurs personnels et non de ce vulgaire objet nommé "console de salon".
> Par extrême bienveillance, je considère pour la dernière fois votre geste comme une ultime bévue, qui ne devra pas se reproduire. Dans le cas contraire, je serai forcé d'en référer à des autorités supérieures et - permettez moi l'expression - "ça va en chier".
> Veuillez agréer Mr l'expression de mes sentiments distingués, pour faire valoir ce que de droit, je soussigné atteste que, cordialement, bisous
> 
> Signé : Gorille Az


Cher Mr Az,

Je viens de prendre connaissance de votre indignation envers le comportement scandaleux de Mr Im (parfois surnommé baabaal, "le dernier dinosaure partouzeur de droite"). 

Soupçonné de diriger en secret des fermes de développeurs de jeux immondes dans des caves en Moldavie, au Tadjikistan et à Levallois-Perret, son obstination à inciter des honnêtes palmipèdes en quête de bonnes affaires à dépenser leur argent durement gagné dans des programmes informatiques sans intérêt ou en accessoires destinés aux malheureux possesseurs de ces fameuses "consoles" (des sous-PC vendus au prix fort à des pigeons qui n'ont pas encore découvert les 60 FPS), contrevenant allègrement et sans vergogne aux règles de ce forum de discussion destiné aux PC, est maintenant connue de tous.

Je vous soutiens dans votre démarche, j'ai en ma possession d'innombrables preuves de la duplicité et des malversations du dit individu que je serais heureux de vous fournir afin d'alimenter votre dossier à charge, ceci afin de le mettre hors d'état de nuire et que les fameuses "Baalimades" ne soient plus sources de cauchemars pour les respectables utilisateurs de ce forum de discussion.

Dans l'espoir que soit enfin rétablie la justice et l'ordre dans ces lieux depuis trop longtemps pervertis (d'ailleurs il va falloir s'occuper de l'OP un jour, un autre individu louche qu'on a aperçu récemment sortant d'un établissement de nuit accompagné de licornes femelles, sans doute pour dans le but d'accomplir des actes que la morale réprouve), je vous gratifie d'une accolade sensuelle et d'un bisou sur le téton gauche.

Signé : La Rebelsistance.

----------


## Flad

BAN BAALIM !!!
 :Cell: 
 :Cell: 

La cellule relations inhumaines de Dystopeek.

----------


## FB74

_"Baalim, satisfait ou pas satisfait/ non remboursé."_  :Cigare: 

 ::P:

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Après appel aux autorités concernées, ils ne reprennent bien entendu que les manettes PS4 en bon état, donc finalement c'est juste pour dire qu'ils vendent CoD4 à 15 balles...

Du coup, quelqu'un veut un CoD4 PS4 à 15€ ?  ::ninja:: 

en fait non parce qu'ils n'ont plus que des manettes noires dans mon magasin donc je laisserai pas partir ma belle blanche  ::|:

----------


## schouffy

J'ai été voir à Micromania.
Ils reprennent seulement les Dual Shock 4, et seulement si elles sont en suffisamment bon état pour qu'ils puissent les revendre derrière.
Et ils semblent être en rupture de stock de COD BO4 à pas mal d'endroits (entendu un client en parler avec le vendeur dans la boutique de Chatelet).

Edit : grillé par le monsieur du dessus.

----------


## Baalim

> Cher Mr Az,
> 
> Je viens de prendre connaissance de votre indignation envers le comportement scandaleux de Mr Im (parfois surnommé baabaal, "le dernier dinosaure partouzeur de droite").


Sachez Monsieur, que nous sommes légion  ::trollface:: 





> Je vous soutiens dans votre démarche, j'ai en ma possession d'innombrables preuves de la duplicité et des malversations du dit individu que je serais heureux de vous fournir afin d'alimenter votre dossier à charge, ceci afin de le mettre hors d'état de nuire et que les fameuses "Baalimades" ne soient plus sources de cauchemars pour les respectables utilisateurs de ce forum de discussion.


J'ai reçu le soutien inconditionnel (quoique passablement silencieux) de Sylvine, Ravenloft75 et Kenshironeo.. il ne peut rien m'arriver  :Cigare:

----------


## Olis

L'autre jour je suis allé sur un site de bundles, j'ai vu en Best Contributor à Baalim, j'ai eu peur, j'ai éteint mon pc.

----------


## Herr Peter

Si ce dimanche vous n'aurez pas le temps d'aller à la messe, pas de panique, vous pouvez acheter de la Sainte Wave dans le nouveau bundle de chez Groupees: Synthwave Bundle 15.
Prix d'entrée minimum de 2$.

----------


## Oldnoobie

Si on a l'OP d'un topic, on a plus de poids pour demander le ban d'un mec qui poste des plans HS ?
Sans rapport aucun, je reviens de dealabs et des deals liés aux jeux gratuits de l'Epic Games Store... eh ben y a des tartines de conneries étalées par des anti-EGS aux idées farfelues à en faire regretter qu'un eugénisme tardif reste encore aujourd'hui mal toléré par les autorités. C'est fou on croirait que EGS les force à quitter et désinstaller Steam, ou que l'EGS va pousser Steam à fermer dans l'année en coulant tous les backlogs constitués.

----------


## Calys

*Toonstruck* gratuit chez gog : https://www.gog.com/game/toonstruck

Quand je pense je n'ai jamais joué à celui offert par Baalim  :Emo:

----------


## Ruvon

> *Toonstruck* gratuit chez gog : https://www.gog.com/game/toonstruck
> 
> Quand je pense je n'ai jamais joué à celui offert par Baalim


Ne pas jouer aux jeux offerts par Baalim c'est de l'instinct de survie.

----------


## Baalim

*GTA V premium online edition (*AKA version de prolo) à 8.80 €

https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/gran...r-key--2625-10

ça va devenir dur de trouver moins cher.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Si on a l'OP d'un topic, on a plus de poids pour demander le ban d'un mec qui poste des plans HS ?


Vu que le monsieur en question est un multirécidiviste du TOR, j'en doute quelque peu  ::trollface:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> *Toonstruck* gratuit chez gog : https://www.gog.com/game/toonstruck
> 
> Quand je pense je n'ai jamais joué à celui offert par Baalim


En même temps, on achète sur Gog pour collectionner plus que pour jouer... en tout cas, encore plus qu'ailleurs.

----------


## Calys

> En même temps, *j'*achète *partout* pour collectionner plus que pour jouer... en tout cas, encore plus qu'ailleurs.


ftfy

----------


## Flad

> Vu que le monsieur en question est un multirécidiviste du TOR, j'en doute quelque peu


Dix femmes à Sion !  :Cell:

----------


## Zerger

Pour ceux qui n'ont toujours pas Borderlands, y'a un pack avec la totale de BL2 et TPS à 6 euros  ::O: 
De quoi patienter jusquà la sortie de BL3 sur Steam les doigts dans le nez !!
https://store.steampowered.com/bundl...me_Collection/

----------


## odji

un bundle a 10 francs sur Bundlestar qui se defend: 
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/assemble-bundle
(Nova nukers sort du lot, qq vieilleries comme les pizza connection..)

Indiegala reduit par deux le nombre de bundles et de titres par bundle, mais celui aussi tient la route:
https://www.indiegala.com/radical-mi...e-steam-bundle

----------


## fatalix41

> Pour ceux qui n'ont toujours pas Borderlands, y'a un pack avec la totale de BL2 et TPS à 6 euros 
> De quoi patienter jusquà la sortie de BL3 sur Steam les doigts dans le nez !!
> https://store.steampowered.com/bundl...me_Collection/
> 
> https://thumbs.gfycat.com/SomberTidy...restricted.gif


Et même à 3e chez green man gaming

https://www.greenmangaming.com/games...ion-bundle-pc/

----------


## Eradan

> Cher M. Im (Baal de son prénom)


Il est donc propriétaire terrien  ::o:

----------


## FB74

*Finish (Baal)Him !!!!* 


 ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

Quelques précisions pour éviter les fantasmes médiatiques traditionnels à mon sujet : je ne tomberai pas sous les coups du ban hammer. 

Je suis au combat et j’y resterai jusque aux dernières ristournes, si je le peux. 

Comme pour beaucoup des canards, la nature de mon engagement n’est pas celui d’un radin mais plutôt de l’ordre d’un chemin de vie. Mon intention est d’en maîtriser le taux de réduction, la forme et la nullité du contenu, dans l’intérêt du but poursuivi et pour moi-même (voire pour nuire à mes congénères). 

Je le tente une fois de plus en sachant aussi que les rythmes de l’OP sont imprévisibles (ses rimes sont scandaleuses), pour le meilleur comme pour le pire de ce qu’il contient, aujourd’hui encore (des licornes). Mais « il faut imaginer Sisyphe heureux », vous le savez bien.




Sur ce, Block hood à 5$  ::ninja:: 
https://www.chrono.gg/

----------


## odji

> etc...
> 
> 
> Sur ce, Block hood à 5$ 
> https://www.chrono.gg/



justement, 2 nouveaux titres sur leur store contre quelques dizaine de milliers de pieces:
https://store.steampowered.com/app/352890/Caravan/
https://store.steampowered.com/app/811270/Impulsion/

----------


## Baalim

Reddit gamedeals décide de bannir les bundles à clés "mystère".
La révolution est en marche !  ::lol:: 

https://www.reddit.com/r/GameDealsMe...in_rgamedeals/


Soldes d'été chez Viveport :
https://www.viveport.com/special-off...sale-discounts


Je m'acharne : Journey...ps4...à 4 € !
https://store.playstation.com/fr-fr/...URNEYPS4061115

----------


## rogercoincoin

Faites gaffe.. il est armé le Baalim  !

----------


## FB74

C'est la semaine prochaine les soldes Steam ?  :Cigare:

----------


## rogercoincoin

çà commence pas le 26 juin ??   ::huh::  ....donc la semaine suivante

----------


## MeL

@Mastaba et Eskimon
Merci !!!  ::lol:: 
Effectivement, pour avoir la map Japan il faut installer Uplay ( ::P: ), installer le jeu et finir le tuto (5mn) pour débloquer l'accès à la boutique et sélectionner la map.

----------


## FB74

> çà commence pas le 26 juin ??   ....donc la semaine suivante


En fait, ce serait le 25 juin pour Steam.

(Le 26, ce sont nos soldes à nous, avec du Baalim_2018 soldé à -80%.  :Indeed:  )

----------


## Catel

Nouvelles additions au Trove: les Chevaliers de Baphomet, Deponia et Macdows 95.

----------


## odji

http://dailyindiegame.com/site_weeklybundle_40.html  avec notamment Shuyan Saga qu'on avait pas vu passer en bundle depuis au moins 2 semaines.

----------


## Mamadou

> En fait, ce serait le 25 juin pour Steam.
> 
> (Le 26, ce sont nos soldes à nous, avec du Baalim_2018 soldé à -80%.  )


Mais du coup, un Baalim soldé c'est un bon plan ou pas  ::huh::

----------


## FB74

> Mais du coup, un Baalim soldé c'est un bon plan ou pas


Faut attendre un peu, ils finissent par payer pour que tu le prennes.  :;):

----------


## Baalim

> Faut attendre un peu, ils finissent par payer pour que tu le prennes.


Faut voir. Je décote vachement moins vite que Prey, c'est dire la qualitance  :Cigare: 

Song of myrne gratos chez indie gala
https://freebies.indiegala.com/song-...ev_id=freebies

----------


## Baalim

Je ne sais plus si je l'ai ou si c'est bien mais crawl est à 5$

https://www.chrono.gg/?=Crawl

Un nouveau remute avec 1 jeu...
La dernière fois c'était un émulateur amiga forever (quel nom à la con  :tired:  )

https://groupees.com/remute25

----------


## Flad

> Faut voir. Je décote vachement


Cet éclair de lucidité  ::o:

----------


## La Chouette

> Je ne sais plus si je l'ai ou si c'est bien mais crawl est à 5$


Super jeu en local avec des amis. 
Un joueur est le héros, les autres sont des fantômes, qui peuvent incarner des monstres. En tuant le héros, on prend sa place et l'ancien héros devient fantôme. Le héros du moment peut s'acheter du meilleur équipement, tandis que les fantômes gagnent de la rage lorsque le héros monte de niveau, rage qui permet d'améliorer ses monstres (avec pas mal de variété). Une fois le niveau 10 atteint, le héros peut affronter le boss, qui est contrôlé par tous les fantômes en même temps. 
Très bien foutu, avec en plus moyen de commencer avec des malus (si on est beaucoup trop bon par rapport à ses amis).

----------


## Baalim

Giana sisters Twisted Dreams et rise of the owlverlord à 1 € le pack
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/gi...twisted-bundle

Dommage de ne pas avoir groupé tout ça avec le remake 2D.

Un pack à 4 € chez GMG pour 4 € :
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games...oes-bundle-pc/

Injustice: Gods Among Us - Ultimate Edition
Batman: Arkham Asylum - GOTY Edition
LEGO Batman: The Videogame

----------


## Kohtsaro

> Giana sisters Twisted Dreams et rise of the owlverlord à 1 € le pack
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/gi...twisted-bundle
> 
> Dommage de ne pas avoir groupé tout ça avec le remake 2D.
> 
> *Un pack à 4 € chez GMG pour 4 € :*
> https://www.greenmangaming.com/games...oes-bundle-pc/
> 
> Injustice: Gods Among Us - Ultimate Edition
> ...


Tu veux dire 4€ pour un pack à 4€ chez GMG pour 4€ non ?  ::P:

----------


## Baalim

> Tu veux dire 4€ pour un pack à 4€ chez GMG pour 4€ non ?


Je veux dire que je n'avais pas encore bu mon café.
J'ai rectifié l'erreur d'url mais, apparemment, il en restait une autre.


*Bloodstained ritual of the night* en préco à 27 € avec le code ISTHEREANYDEAL

https://2game.com/eu/bloodstained-ritual-of-the-night


Surviving mars, collector, drm free, 15 $
https://www.gog.com/game/surviving_m...deluxe_edition


Ah, un VN pas courant, gratos en ce moment sur itch.io :
https://chrisiscreative.itch.io/hampton-court




> Welcome to the Court of Henry VIII, Where Your Choices Decide Your Fate

----------


## Baalim

Le dernier south park, toujours moins cher, à 5.28 €

https://www.greenmangaming.com/games...red-but-whole/

Sur le même site Far Cry 5 à 16.83 €


Ni Flad, ni Ruvon n'ont vu que j'avais honteusement repompé le discours de mon bon ami Jean-luc. Mon beau ban  ::sad::

----------


## Baalim

Bounty train, 5 $
https://www.chrono.gg/

Age of myhology : 6 €
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/a...rce=search_bar


Remute ... megadrive edition  ::O: 
https://groupees.com/remute25

Pour... plein de thunes : Coffee crisis, Tanzer et little medusa sur megadrive (114 $)
Pour 140 $, super punch out snes en plus.



NBA 2K19 Switch à 2.99 $
https://www.nintendo.com/games/detail/nba-2k19-switch/

----------


## acdctabs

> Le dernier south park, toujours moins cher, à 5.28 €
> 
> https://www.greenmangaming.com/games...red-but-whole/


Pour 7,04€ vous avez la version gold et précision, c'est du 100% Uplay.

----------


## sticky-fingers

> NBA 2K19 Switch à 2.99 $
> https://www.nintendo.com/games/detail/nba-2k19-switch/


Apparemment un port bien dégueulasse avec une qualité de texture digne de 2005...

----------


## Gordor

Et une sale erreur de prix

----------


## Baalim

> Apparemment un port bien dégueulasse avec une qualité de texture digne de 2005...


On est sur switch, faut dire.
Du peu que j'ai vu, ça ne m'a pas choqué outre mesure.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Et une sale erreur de prix


Déjà supprimé ?

----------


## Gordor

Je le vois à 60$

----------


## Baalim

> Je le vois à 60$


Sur le site US ?
La version FR n'est pas soldée.

EDIT : apparemment, la promo est toujours en cours.
https://psprices.com/region-us/disco...h&sort=percent


Sinon :

http://www.nintendo-difference.com/n...-son-dunk-.htm

Ce qui va dans le sens des autres tests que j'avais vus.

----------


## Oldnoobie

60 euroboules, des graphismes de 2005, je confirme, on est bien sur Switch  ::XD::

----------


## Gordor

> Sur le site US ?
> La version FR n'est pas soldée.
> 
> EDIT : apparemment, la promo est toujours en cours.
> https://psprices.com/region-us/disco...h&sort=percent
> 
> 
> Sinon :
> 
> ...


T’a qu’à cliquer sur tes propres bons plans moisis tu verra bien !

----------


## Baalim

> T’a qu’à cliquer sur tes propres bons plans moisis tu verra bien !


Ben disons que je l'ai acheté et installé hier alors je suis relativement sur du fait qu'il existait il y a quelques heures encore.  ::siffle:: 

L'avenir est à ceux qui se lèvent tôt, comme disait l'autre  ::trollface:: 

Ah... capture datant littéralement d'il y a deux minutes :





Hop, pour plus d'info :

----------


## pesos

J'avais pris le 18 sur Switch et franchement graphiquement c'était pas dégueu. Par contre les 2 gros soucis sont le 30 fps et surtout la connexion permanente. Tu mets ta switch en veille en plein match, ben à la reprise t'es éjecté sur le menu principal pour cause de déconnexion et tu perds ta progression.

----------


## Gordor

> Ben disons que je l'ai acheté et installé hier alors je suis relativement sur du fait qu'il existait il y a quelques heures encore. 
> 
> L'avenir est à ceux qui se lèvent tôt, comme disait l'autre 
> 
> Ah... capture datant littéralement d'il y a deux minutes :
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2019/06/17/3cd...5cc537c2ed.jpg
> 
> 
> ...


Bon ok, j’étais bien sur le store us mais logué avec un autre compte ...
Du coup ... merci ... baalim ...  ::): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'avais pris le 18 sur Switch et franchement graphiquement c'était pas dégueu. Par contre les 2 gros soucis sont le 30 fps et surtout la connexion permanente. Tu mets ta switch en veille en plein match, ben à la reprise t'es éjecté sur le menu principal pour cause de déconnexion et tu perds ta progression.



Oui la version 2k18 était inadmissible a bien des égards avec le son qui prend 1 min de retard sur l’image pdt les cinématiques...

----------


## Baalim

Gordor qui dit merci ?  :Sweat: 
Tout fout le camp sur ce topic depuis que l'autre Thénardier a repris la main.


*MGS V The phantom pain* à 5 € pour le seul type du forum qui ne le possède pas encore.
https://www.indiegala.com/store/product/287700

*SF anniversary* à 9 €
Pas chère, la madeleine, quoique un peu rance.

https://www.play-asia.com/street-fig...tion/13/70c1s1

COD Modern Warfare III à 7$
https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ern_Warfare_3/

----------


## Oldnoobie

Ca devient tentant, 9€ pour découvrir le premier Street, retoucher en nostalgique au Super SFII et pousser un peu SF Alpha 3 et SF III 3 sans devoir ressortir la PsOne et son pad immonde. 
Par contre il manque SF EX 2 (le premier était pourri mais le 2 potable).
Et Puzzle Fighter 2.

Ouais en fait c'est de la madeleine à la merde, encore une compil' faite par un béotien. Et ils osent appeler ça une collection anniversaire...

----------


## sticky-fingers

> Ben disons que je l'ai acheté et installé hier alors je suis relativement sur du fait qu'il existait il y a quelques heures encore. 
> 
> L'avenir est à ceux qui se lèvent tôt, comme disait l'autre 
> 
> Ah... capture datant littéralement d'il y a deux minutes :
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2019/06/17/3cd...5cc537c2ed.jpg
> 
> 
> ...


j'ai pas de switch mais j'ai vu ça l'autre jour : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a0Jdxl4aRkM&t=194s

----------


## Baalim

> j'ai pas de switch mais j'ai vu ça l'autre jour : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a0Jdxl4aRkM&t=194s


Bizarre, ça m'a semblé beaucoup moins dégueulasse (en mode nomade).

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ouais en fait c'est de la madeleine à la merde, encore une compil' faite par un béotien. Et ils osent appeler ça une collection anniversaire...


C'est un peu le problème. La version xbox/ps2 de l'époque était beaucoup plus soignée et intégrait l'anime (non sous-titré et en VA, cela dit).

Là, il n'y a presque pas d'archives et pas de bonus digne de ce nom (pas de version capcom/arika notamment).
C'est assez décevant même si les jeux restent solides.

----------


## Gordor

> j'ai pas de switch mais j'ai vu ça l'autre jour : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a0Jdxl4aRkM&t=194s


Le 2K18 était 100 fois plus beau bizarre

----------


## plotz

> *MGS V The phantom pain* à 5 € pour le seul type du forum qui ne le possède pas encore.
> https://www.indiegala.com/store/product/287700


C'est moi et il est à 7,50€

----------


## Oldnoobie

Nous sommes Légion.

----------


## odji

https://www.indiegala.com/naughty-gi...e-anime-bundle

du ddl only en plus...

----------


## Baalim

Un star deal parfaitement raccord avec l'actualité du moment, shenmue 1 et 2 à 15.75 €

https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/shenmue-i-ii

----------


## odji

1 an apres, retour du recoil: https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/recoil-bundle

----------


## rogercoincoin

> Un star deal parfaitement raccord avec l'actualité du moment, shenmue 1 et 2 à 15.75 €
> 
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/shenmue-i-ii


Ouaip enfin le chiemou.. hum.... le shenmue 3 qui passe sur Epic sans crier gare ... surtout pour les backers.... 
boycott des deux premiers épisodes, tiens .....    :ouaiouai:

----------


## Maalak

Ok.

----------


## Setzer

C'est marrant cette levée de bouclier contre l'EGS. Ça me rappelle les réactions épidermiques contre steam à la sortie d'half life 2.
Quand on voit qu'aujourd'hui les mecs revendiquent le droit à une sortie sur steam, je rigole doucement.

----------


## Wulfstan

Ok.

----------


## Flad

> C'est marrant cette levée de bouclier contre l'EGS. Ça me rappelle les réactions épidermiques contre steam à la sortie d'half life 2.
> Quand on voit qu'aujourd'hui les mecs revendiquent le droit à une sortie sur steam, je rigole doucement.


Ok mais c'est pas le topic pour ce débat.

----------


## Ruvon

> Ok mais c'est pas le topic pour ce débat.


Ah mince, pourtant les comparaisons foireuses entre deux situations qui n'ont rien à voir et qui ont 15 ans d'écart, ce ne serait pas le pire débat vu sur ce topic à flood  ::ninja::  (le pire étant évidemment celui sur le meilleur FF  ::ninja::  )

----------


## Supergounou

> le pire étant évidemment celui sur le meilleur FF


FF7, maintenant on est sûr.

----------


## Yves Signal

> Un star deal parfaitement raccord avec l'actualité du moment, shenmue 1 et 2 à 15.75 €
> 
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/shenmue-i-ii


Jouez plutôt à Yakuza...
C'est Shenmue chez les truands tokyoïtes et le descendant direct de la série en terme de gameplay.

----------


## Setzer

Oulah, loin de moi de vouloir lancer un quelconque débat, chacun fait ce qu'il veut de son portefeuille, comme on peut le constater régulièrement sur ce topic.

Maintenant je dis juste que cette gueguerre de clocher m'amuse voila tout, libre à vous de trouver la comparaison foireuse, pour ce que ça m'importe...

Sinon oui les Yakuza sont bien les héritiers directs de Shenmue, mais l'atmosphère n'est pas du tout la même et je pense pas que faire les uns dispense nécessairement de faire les autres. Bon après faut accepter de resituer le jeu dans son époque...

----------


## Olima

> FF7, maintenant on est sûr.


Je suis pas d'accord.

----------


## Oldnoobie

16 euroboules pour deux jeux dreamcast, je suis dubitatif.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Surtout qu'ils sont "gratos" avec le game pass

----------


## rogercoincoin

> C'est marrant cette levée de bouclier contre l'EGS. Ça me rappelle les réactions épidermiques contre steam à la sortie d'half life 2.
> Quand on voit qu'aujourd'hui les mecs revendiquent le droit à une sortie sur steam, je rigole doucement.


C'est juste le principe, c'est tout.
tu commandes une nouvelle bagnole, avec intérieur gris.... on te livre finalement la même voiture mais en intérieur .. rouge. Tu es content ?
non! sur le contrat, c'est gris..... Je crois au système capitaliste et..... aux contrats ! 
Avoir une attitude du genre : "Viendez viendez, donnez moi sous sous pour faire jeu.. Moi faire et te donner clef sur Steam"... pour avoir à la fin  un 
" Saloperie d'occidental de merde... toi accepter clef sur Epic... Moi avoir changé règle, car plus de pognons pour moi... Moi pas rembourser et toi pas faire chier! Putain de bordel d'occidental de merde !"  
On a une parole ou  pas... Yu  Suzuki, remontes sur ta Yamaha et cases toi ! On apprend QUE de ses erreurs, je sais. 
Tu peux toujours pleurer, Yu  , pour chiemou 4... rien à battre.

Blink , sur Steam pas cher 0.69 € https://store.steampowered.com/app/447210/Blink/

----------


## nicklacave

Loin de moi l'idée de remuer la merde mais ça change quoi qu'il sorte sur steam ou l'epic game store? Sera-t-il moins pourri s'il sort sur steam?

----------


## Harvester

Pour rappel, Kickstarter n'est pas une plate-forme de précommandes...

----------


## Oldnoobie

Ca change.... ça change que sur l'EGS t'as pas de succès, de compteur d'heures de jeu, de surcouche sociale aussi bien intégrée et complète, de possibilité de workshop, de forum intégré, de cartes à collectionner et autres prestas Steam. 
Enfin j'imagine que c'est ça qui frustre, ou comme déjà dit, le fait qu'une clé Steam ça se revend (avant activation bien sûr) alors que sur l'EGS c'est activation directe. 
Perso j'ai pas préco ce truc et jsuis pas anti-EGS, ni pro-EGS, je considère qu'il est un peu tôt pour savoir si c'est un bien ou un mal pour le consommateur que nous sommes, faudra juger sur pièces.
S'pas bien les certitudes.

----------


## nicklacave

> Ca change.... ça change que sur l'EGS t'as pas de succès, de compteur d'heures de jeu, de surcouche sociale aussi bien intégrée et complète, de possibilité de workshop, de forum intégré, de cartes à collectionner et autres prestas Steam. 
> Enfin j'imagine que c'est ça qui frustre, ou comme déjà dit, le fait qu'une clé Steam ça se revend (avant activation bien sûr) alors que sur l'EGS c'est activation directe. 
> Perso j'ai pas préco ce truc et jsuis pas anti-EGS, ni pro-EGS, je considère qu'il est un peu tôt pour savoir si c'est un bien ou un mal pour le consommateur que nous sommes, faudra juger sur pièces.
> S'pas bien les certitudes.


Ok ça se défend. 
Faut juste pas oublier que le plus important ça reste quand même le jeu. 
Je comprends mieux la guerre des consoles (difficile de pouvoir s'acheter plusieurs machines si on veut jouer à toutes les exclusivités) que la guerre des stores sur PC (juste à installer des logiciels gratuits pour tous les avoir).
Pour ma part, je vais juste là où le jeu auquel je veux jouer est le moins cher.

----------


## Anonyme210226

Quand un jeu sort sur steam, tu peux l'acheter sur steam ou dans une boutique tiers (à un autre prix, parfois plus rémunérateur pour l'éditeur/développeur). De même Steam n'empeche pas un éditeur de sortir son jeu sur origin, Gog ou autre. Un jeu EGS ne peut s'acheter que sur l'EGS. Ce qui n'est pas gênant pour les jeux édités par Epic (EA, Blizzard, font de même sans qu'on les voue aux gémonies). Ca me dérange beaucoup plus pour un jeu édité par un tiers. Sans concurrence pour offrir le jeu à un prix décent, qu'est-ce qui empêchera les prochaines exclus d'être vendu 80 ou 100 € ?

----------


## Mastaba

Y a aussi la question de la pérennité de la plateforme.

Hors le succès du store de Epic Games vient de ses jeux gratuits, de ses exclues et du % de fric qu'il donne en plus par rapport à steam. C'est relativement artificiel en comparaison d'un steam qui s'est construit sur la durée; et des stores Uplay, Origin ou Battle.net qui reposent sur des production de jeux maison.

Le pognon pour payer tout ca vient en bonne partie de Fortnite si j'ai bien compris?
Donc ce qu'on peut craindre c'est que le jour où Fortnite ne fait plus recette, l'EGS se transforme en plateforme fantôme.
Et avoir ses jeux qui se situent sur une plateforme fantôme est moins intéressant que de les regrouper sur steam. Dans l'hypothèse où on peut toujours y accéder bien sûr.

----------


## znokiss

> Ok mais c'est pas le topic pour ce débat.


D'accord, mais le mec du dessus a dit que..



> Ok mais c'est pas le topic pour ce débat.


Bon, t'as raison. Mais je voulais absolument répondre à ce post où ce type a tort, et



> Ok mais c'est pas le topic pour ce débat.


Allez, sois pas chien mon Fladounet. Concernant l'EGS



> Ok mais c'est pas le topic pour ce débat.


Vas-y, t'as raison en plus. Je t'aime bien, même si t'es sans pitié. Et vous autres, vous le trouvez sympa Flad ?
Et vous pensez que Flad devrait être exclu EGS ?



> Ok mais c'est pas le topic pour ce débat.


Bon d'accord.

----------


## Flad

:^_^: 
Mon bon Zno, vivement qu'on rejoue ensemble :D 
Même si



> Ok mais c'est pas le topic pour ce débat.

----------


## Baalim

> Pour rappel, Kickstarter n'est pas une plate-forme de précommandes...


Le responsable marketing de project phoenix opine vigoureusement dans son coin.



Le sympathique gateways gratos en drm free chez indie gala
https://freebies.indiegala.com/gatew...ev_id=freebies


Diablo battlechest à 10€ dans le seul Micromania au fond de la Creuse qui doit encore l'avoir en stock

https://www.micromania.fr/battleches...iii-73480.html

----------


## odji

tout n'est pas à enterrer dans le DIG de cette semaine: http://dailyindiegame.com/site_weeklybundle_41.html

----------


## Harvester

> Le responsable marketing de project phoenix opine vigoureusement dans son coin.


Je dis pas ça pour défendre qui que ce soit, mais beaucoup de gens considèrent que tout ce qu'ils voient dans la campagne KS sera implémenté. Spoiler alert : pas forcément. On file juste du pognon à des gens pour qu'ils réalisent (ou essaient) un projet. Aucune garantie de succès. Aucune garantie de qualitance.

----------


## nova

Alors que pour clore le débat suffisait de rappeler que le remaster de Shenmue 1/2 disponible sur steam c'est jamais que sega qui l'a sorti pour profiter à sa façon de la hype shenmue 3 . Mais que sega n'a rien à voir avec shenmue 3 puisque édité par deep silver. Donc boycotter shenmue1/2 édité par sega pour faire payer les choix fait par deepsilver au minimum je trouve ca idiot pour rester poli  ::ninja::

----------


## FB74

Y'a plus rien chez Humble Bundle...  :Emo:

----------


## odji

4 bundles de pdf sur HB.... a l'origine il faisait pas des bundles de jeux plutot regulierement?

----------


## madgic

> 4 bundles de pdf sur HB.... a l'origine il faisait pas des bundles de jeux plutot regulierement?


Toutes les semaines un bundle qui duraient 2 semaines. Avec des jeux qui se rajoutaient au bout d'une semaine dans le more than average. Et de plus gros jeux plus connus en général.

----------


## Abzaarg

> Toutes les semaines un bundle qui duraient 2 semaines. Avec des jeux qui se rajoutaient au bout d'une semaine dans le more than average. Et de plus gros jeux plus connus en général.


C’était le bon temps ma bonne dame.

----------


## FB74

> C’était le bon temps ma bonne dame.


Ouais... à croire que le Humble Store est devenu le Baalim Store.  :Emo: 

 ::trollface::

----------


## Flad

> Diablo battlechest à 10€ dans le seul Micromania au fond de *la Creuse* qui doit encore l'avoir en stock
> 
> https://www.micromania.fr/battleches...iii-73480.html


Fait bien gaffe à ce que tu dis toi  :tired:

----------


## Wolverine

> C’était le bon temps ma bonne dame.





> Ouais... à croire que le Humble Store est devenu le Baalim Store.


Sûrement à cause de l'EGS  tout ça !  ::trollface::

----------


## Baalim

> Fait bien gaffe à ce que tu dis toi


Sérieusement, en plus de toutes tes tares, tu es originaire de la Creuse ?  :Pouah: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ouais... à croire que le Humble Store est devenu le Baalim Store.


J'imagine qu'on quantifie la qualité d'un forum à son volume de troll  :tired:

----------


## Flad

> Sérieusement, en plus de toutes tes tares, tu es originaire de la Creuse ?


 ::):

----------


## sebarnolds

> FF7, maintenant on est sûr.


Ca ne va pas arranger le débat le fait qu'on va avoir droit à 17 FF7 pour le remake  ::P:

----------


## Baalim

*Homebrew, patent unknown* à 2.24 €
https://store.steampowered.com/app/3...atent_Unknown/





*I hate running backwards* à 3 €
https://store.steampowered.com/app/5...ing_Backwards/




Fall of light : darkest edition à 3 €
https://www.indiegala.com/store/product/633950



Vus au darty ternes

https://tof.cx/images/2019/06/19/2e8...e612e48421.jpg
https://tof.cx/images/2019/06/19/7d7...5240bb6c9e.jpg
https://tof.cx/images/2019/06/19/734...e8feb747ad.jpg

----------


## odji

hop, nouveau bundle en tier3 sur Fanatical:
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/fugitive-bundle

----------


## pikkpi

> hop, nouveau bundle en tier3 sur Fanatical:
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/fugitive-bundle


Avec :
Tier 1 1,59€
Devil Daggers
STALKER: Shadow of Chernobyl
Blood Bowl 

Tier 2 5,35€
Mars War Logs
STALKER: Call of Pripyat
Lust for Darkness
The Town of Light
Flashing Lights
Wings of Vi

Tier 3 10,75€
Redout
Cossacks 3 + DLC

( Intéressé par les jeux à bewbs du Tier 2 si jamais )

----------


## Flad

> Ca ne va pas arranger le débat le fait qu'on va avoir droit à 17 FF7 pour le remake


Bouarf 17*7*0 ca fait toujours 0.

----------


## Herr Peter

Sur vous possédez _System Shock 2_ sur GOG, vous avez alors droit à -25% sur Void Bastards, ce qui le descend à un peu plus de 20€.

----------


## Kohtsaro

On commence à retrouver des clés Epic un peu partout. notamment chez GMG pour Borderlands 3 : https://www.greenmangaming.com/games/borderlands-3-pc/ 

25% sur le prix d'achat avec le code: MAYHEM25

Bientôt il sera à -50% sur steam   ::ninja::

----------


## cedes4

a -50% il sera encore a 50€.. c'est quoi ces prix ??? 100€ pour un jeu demat meme pas collector ( ah si, des armes en OR dans le jeu, pour faire bling bling...)

----------


## Baalim

La *snk collection* déjà à 22.5 € sur switch chez amazon
https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B07DJR3JXG/

----------


## nova

> a -50% il sera encore a 50€.. c'est quoi ces prix ??? 100€ pour un jeu demat meme pas collector ( ah si, des armes en OR dans le jeu, pour faire bling bling...)


Après personne t'oblige a prendre la super mega deluxe édition . Mais je conseille carrément d'en prendre aucune personnelle  ::siffle::

----------


## cedes4

> Après personne t'oblige a prendre la super mega deluxe édition . Mais je conseille carrément d'en prendre aucune personnelle


oui c'est sur mais le fait qu'ils vendent des versions amputées ca me gave aussi...j'ai toujours l'impression de passer a coté d'un truc qui devait être (parce que c'est prevu des le debut) dans le jeu mais qu'il faut acheter a part...C'est con, mais je suis de l'epoque ou quand tu achetais un jeu tu avais une version complète et au pire il fallait télécharger un patch pas un DLC payant)
De toutes facons, il faut que je "finisse" mon backlog Borderlands avant  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Clydopathe

> a -50% il sera encore a 50€.. c'est quoi ces prix ??? 100€ pour un jeu demat meme pas collector ( ah si, des armes en OR dans le jeu, pour faire bling bling...)


A 100€ c'est le jeu plus le season pass (et les armes en or qui servent à rien). Pour un fan, ça peux se justifier. Perso, je le prendrais pas, j'ai fait une overdose du 1 et du 2.

----------


## Baalim

Pillars 2 obsidian edition à 28 € (bonus et dlc inclus donc)
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/pi...sidian-edition

Space hulk deathwings à 11.5 €
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/spac...am-key--3106-2

FC5 et FC New dawn deluxe à 40 € le pack
https://www.gamersgate.com/DD-FAR-CR...mplete-edition

----------


## Oldnoobie

Putain ils se sont ENFIN décidés à vendre leur TPS Coop moisi à moins de 15 boules, cette bande de gros Focus.
Bon vu qu'il agonise avec un nombre ridicule de joueurs simultanés depuis un an (50 à 100, à la Space Louche) sur Steamcharts, la question à 11,5€ est donc : Peut-on host une partie sans dépendre de serveurs, sinon doit-on redouter un arrêt de ceux-ci dans l'année à venir ?

J'aime bien taper sur ce jeu, ça m'aide à oublier que j'ai acheté la deluxe de Strange Brigade.

----------


## Stelarc

Il y a un mode solo (campagne) avec scripts et tout le bordel je crois. A la base c'est un jeu solo (avec "IA") puis ils ont rajouté aux forceps un mode coop mal branlé. Perso c'est 5€ ou rien.

----------


## Oldnoobie

Ah ben perso c'est coop ou rien. M'enfin sur un titre comme ça je ne vais pas savoir embarquer les copains, ça serait malhonnête. Et côté CPC les gens ont du en avoir fait le tour depuis le temps qu'il est sorti. Du coup la base famélique de joueurs simultanés ne me laisse pas espérer des parties nombreuses et rapides en matchmaking random. Suffit que ce soient majoritairement des gens hors de mon fuseau horaire, genre les US, et bernique pour jouer. Ils auraient dû le mettre à 10 balles dès la sortie de l'enhanced.

----------


## Baalim

Comme prévu, rebel Galaxy est disponible gratuitement sur la boutique du démon :

https://www.epicgames.com/store/en-U...el-galaxy/home

----------


## Eradan

> Ah ben perso c'est coop ou rien. M'enfin sur un titre comme ça je ne vais pas savoir embarquer les copains, ça serait malhonnête. Et côté CPC les gens ont du en avoir fait le tour depuis le temps qu'il est sorti. Du coup la base famélique de joueurs simultanés ne me laisse pas espérer des parties nombreuses et rapides en matchmaking random. Suffit que ce soient majoritairement des gens hors de mon fuseau horaire, genre les US, et bernique pour jouer. Ils auraient dû le mettre à 10 balles dès la sortie de l'enhanced.


Je n'ai fait que le premier scénar, donc si jamais tu cherches quelqu'un dans quelques mois  ::siffle::

----------


## FB74

*Lethis - Path of Progress* à *1.99* euros chez Fanatical:
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/le...th-of-progress

Meilleur prix il me semble.  ::):

----------


## Harvester

> *Lethis - Path of Progress* à *1.99* euros chez Fanatical:
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/le...th-of-progress
> 
> Meilleur prix il me semble.


Très sympa au début mais il s'essouffle assez vite quand on trouve comment construire la cité idéale.

----------


## Calys

> *Lethis - Path of Progress* à *1.99* euros chez Fanatical:
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/le...th-of-progress


Très bon jeu pour les nostalgiques de Caesar 3  ::): 




> Très sympa au début mais il s'essouffle assez vite quand on trouve comment construire la cité idéale.


Comme dans Caesar 3  ::ninja::

----------


## kilfou

J'ai une soudaine envie de HoMM3 (salaud d'Izual  :tired: ) et je vois la complete à 9.99 sur GOG.

jamais acheté chez eux, ils font des soldes ? 
Je me souviens plus du nom de l'outil qui permet de voir le prix le plus bas d'un jeu... 

(oui 10€ pour un jeu qui a 20 ans cette année ( :Emo: ) et que j'ai en version boîte c'est trop)

----------


## Baalim

> J'ai une soudaine envie de HoMM3 (salaud d'Izual ) et je vois la complete à 9.99 sur GOG.
> 
> jamais acheté chez eux, ils font des soldes ? 
> Je me souviens plus du nom de l'outil qui permet de voir le prix le plus bas d'un jeu... 
> 
> (oui 10€ pour un jeu qui a 20 ans cette année () et que j'ai en version boîte c'est trop)


Cheapshark
Istheranydeal

----------


## Calys

> Istheranydeal


Tiens, à propos. Je sais que ce n'est pas le bon topic mais il me semble que pas mal de gens ici utilisaient feu Enhanced Steam et j'ai découvert récemment que c'est isthereanydeal qui en avait repris le développement : https://es.isthereanydeal.com/

----------


## Harvester

> Très bon jeu pour les nostalgiques de Caesar 3 
> 
> 
> 
> Comme dans Caesar 3


Mmmm j'ai trouvé ça beaucoup plus prononcé que dans Caesar 3. Mais il reste très sympa, surtout à ce prix.

----------


## Ruvon

Soldes sur le Humble Store sur les Point&Clicks et jeux d'enquête : https://www.humblebundle.com/store/p...ve-hamble-sale

Thimbleweed Park, tous les Batman, Alan Wake, Observer, Gabriel Knight, Unforeseen Incident... Il y a clairement de tout, pour des remises variées elles aussi (il y a du -15% comme du -75%).

----------


## Graouu

15.88e sur amazon, reste 10 exemplaires :

----------


## Supergounou

> Tiens, à propos. Je sais que ce n'est pas le bon topic mais il me semble que pas mal de gens ici utilisaient feu Enhanced Steam et j'ai découvert récemment que c'est isthereanydeal qui en avait repris le développement : https://es.isthereanydeal.com/


Ah chouette merci pour l'info  ::): 
J'ai l'impression qu'il y a encore plus d'options de personnalisation.

----------


## odji

-80% sur Next Day: Survival  https://store.steampowered.com/app/5..._Day_Survival/

----------


## schouffy

> J'ai une soudaine envie de HoMM3 (salaud d'Izual ) et je vois la complete à 9.99 sur GOG.
> 
> jamais acheté chez eux, ils font des soldes ? 
> Je me souviens plus du nom de l'outil qui permet de voir le prix le plus bas d'un jeu... 
> 
> (oui 10€ pour un jeu qui a 20 ans cette année () et que j'ai en version boîte c'est trop)


Tu aurais du y passer la semaine dernière. Il y avait énormément de soldes sur GOG.
HoMM3 était autour de 3 euros je crois. J'ai acheté 5 ou 6 jeux du hors série CPC pour 12 balles pendant ces soldes  :Bave:

----------


## Maalak

Et tu as joué à combien de ceux-ci ?  ::trollface::

----------


## schouffy

0 mais ça viendra, je joue à la plupart des jeux que j'achète  :Cigare:

----------


## Gorillaz

Tiens, le premier jeu soldé qui m'intéresse depuis au moins ... pfiou 2 ou 3 semaines !
Yakuza 0 à 10 boules sur HB (donc 9 pour les abonnés)

Par contre va falloir que je me fixe un budget mensuel pour tous ces jeux auxquels je jouerai jamais un jour  ::unsure::

----------


## Baalim

Retour de SW battlefront II à 4.5 €
https://www.origin.com/fra/en-us/sto...-battlefront-2

Retour également de la handsome collection à 3 €
*​*https://www.greenmangaming.com/games...ion-bundle-pc/

----------


## odji

un petit bundle bien sympa chez IG:   (ya un shmup, je peux pas dire non...)
https://www.indiegala.com/summer-punisher-steam-bundle 

et puis il y a groupees... https://groupees.com/bab59 , il y aurait:
2100 https://store.steampowered.com/app/1018090/2100/
Heroes Of The Offworld Arena  https://store.steampowered.com/app/8...ffworld_Arena/
Strike Cars  https://store.steampowered.com/app/906020/Strike_Cars/

----------


## Baalim

Celeste à 12 € sur steam
https://store.steampowered.com/app/504230/Celeste/

Sinon un bunch of keys bundle au dessus de -leur- moyenne :
https://www.bunchkeys.com/bunch-keys-bundle-42

----------


## Abzaarg

Un bundle sympa chez Fanatical:

https://www.fanatical.com/en/pick-an...g-pick-and-mix

----------


## Baalim

Sleeping dogs definitive edition à 2€, ça sent quand même très fort le changement de main de la licence

https://store.steampowered.com/app/3...itive_Edition/

Pour ceux qui ont acheté jv mag ou sont abonnés, regions of ruin gratos

http://gamesplanet.jeuxvideomagazine.com/

----------


## Catel

Attention, il s'agit de Jeux Vidéo Magazine et non pas de JV le Mag.  :Sweat:

----------


## Baalim

Un bundle itch.io à 9$ pour 6 jeux dont Superhot et BFF or die:

https://itch.io/b/334/the-itchio-summer-selects-bundle

Zombi, 1.69 €
https://www.gamebillet.com/zombi

Super hockey ball, jeu VR, gratos sur itch.io
https://innerloopllc.itch.io/superhockeyball

Kane & lynch 2 à 1 €. ça peut se tenter
https://store.steampowered.com/app/2...ch_2_Dog_Days/

----------


## KiwiX

> Kane & lynch 2 à 1 €. ça peut se tenter
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/2...ch_2_Dog_Days/


Même pas, c'est vraiment tout pourri :3

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Un bundle sympa chez Fanatical:
> 
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/pick-an...g-pick-and-mix


Ca vaut le coup de racheter les Enhanced, quand on a déjà les versions de base sur GOG ?

----------


## Abzaarg

> Ca vaut le coup de racheter les Enhanced, quand on a déjà les versions de base sur GOG ?


Il n'y a pas la VF sur baldur's gate 2 enhanced  ::(:

----------


## Magnarrok

Sur le forum baldursgateworld il y'a une astuce pour le passer en français partiellement. On peut même le faire sur Android.

----------


## odji

https://www.ccyyshop.com/bundle/4766

Alipay pour l'instant, paypal un jour...

----------


## Baalim

FM2019 touch à 12 € sur switch
https://www.nintendo.fr/Jeux/Jeux-a-...h-1477415.html

16 € pour la version pc
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/foot...am-key--3741-1

----------


## velociraptor

Master spy 0.79€ https://www.humblebundle.com/store/master-spy
Blink 0.59€ https://www.humblebundle.com/store/blink
Bof bof

----------


## Tenebris

> Sleeping dogs definitive edition à 2€, ça sent quand même très fort le changement de main de la licence
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/3...itive_Edition/


J'viens de me faire Retro-balimadé, j'étais parti pour l'acheter et j'ai réalisé que je l'avais déjà  ::XD::

----------


## Baalim

:haha: 


Kabounce gratos :
https://store.steampowered.com/app/431930/Kabounce/

Nintendo wii U 32 go en occasion à micromania à 70 €
https://www.dealabs.com/bons-plans/p...38583#comments

Promo sur The shapeshifting detective qui revient à 6.15 € si vous avez déjà late shift
https://store.steampowered.com/app/8...ing_Detective/

----------


## Baalim

Des promotions Final fantasy sur la regrettée PS Vita
https://store.playstation.com/fr-fr/...inal%20fantasy

Avec notamment les essentiels FF V à IX à 5 € l'unité.

----------


## Oldnoobie

C'est compatible PSP ? (oui les trve ont une PSP, pas l'autre bouse). Ah je suis allé voir et pour certains c'est le cas, à côté de la PS3.

----------


## odji

frostpunk a moins de 15 balles : https://store.steampowered.com/app/323190/Frostpunk/

----------


## Baalim

Thumper 5$  
https://drool.itch.io/thumper

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Thumper 5$  
> https://drool.itch.io/thumper


Clé Steam fournie ou non ?

----------


## Ruvon

> Clé Steam fournie ou non ?


Oui. C'est marqué en gros si tu cliques sur le lien  ::P: 

NOTE: Steam key only!

----------


## Kaede

$6 si on prend en compte la TVA en fait (pour les concernés).

 ::ninja::

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Oui. C'est marqué en gros si tu cliques sur le lien 
> 
> NOTE: Steam key only!


Il va falloir que je consulte un occuliste en effet  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

Crusader kings 2, the black death et deux mount & blade pour 4€
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games/medieval-pack/

Fear 3, dead age et killing floor pour 3€
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games/horror-bundle-pc/

----------


## odji

c'est demain qu'on essaye de transformer au moins la moitié de sa wishlist en backlog avec les jeux qu'on a farmé toute l'année?

----------


## Anonyme210226

> Il va falloir que je consulte un occuliste en effet


Pour ça, prends le jeu Occulist Simulator.  ::ninja::

----------


## Oldnoobie

> c'est demain qu'on essaye de transformer au moins la moitié de sa wishlist en backlog avec les jeux qu'on a farmé toute l'année?


Faudrait un combo humble Voidu pour ça, les steam sales c'est rarement la performance tarifaire de l'année...

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Pour ça, prends le jeu Occulist Simulator.


C'est propre, GG  :Clap:

----------


## Bibik

> Faudrait un combo humble Voidu pour ça, les steam sales c'est rarement la performance tarifaire de l'année...



C'est vrai en temps normal, à voir ce que Gabe a prévu pour contrer Epic (le coupon de 5€/30 étant déjà une "surprise" sur une période de promotion mineure)

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Pour ça, prends le jeu Occulist Simulator.


 :Clap:

----------


## Oldnoobie

> C'est vrai en temps normal, à voir ce que Gabe a prévu pour contrer Epic (le coupon de 5€/30 étant déjà une "surprise" sur une période de promotion mineure)


C'est très juste.

----------


## Ruvon

Je pense que Valve ne va rien prévoir "pour contrer l'EGS". Ils n'en ont rien à foutre depuis le début de l'EGS, ils n'ont même pas fait sauter les pages Steam des jeux qui iront en exclu permanente sur l'EGS.

Ils doivent les regarder en rigolant claquer un pognon monstre dans des soldes que l'EGS avait dit qu'ils ne feraient pas, et offrir un jeu par semaine comme des désespérés "allez venez chez nous sivoplé".

Ah, et ce sont les éditeurs qui décident du niveau des soldes sur leurs jeux, hein. Pas Valve.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Oldnoobie

Le coupon de 5€ Steam, c'était décidé et/ou supporté par les dévs ?

----------


## JulLeBarge

Ouai je suis d'accord, faut pas rêver les soldes risquent d'être aussi nazes que d'habitude, et c'est tant mieux pour mon backlog débordant !

----------


## Ruvon

> Le coupon de 5€ Steam, c'était décidé et/ou supporté par les dévs ?


Bonne question.

Mais du coup ça n'a rien à voir avec le %age de remise sur chaque jeu.

----------


## madgic

Je regrette quand même les daily sales, le plaisir de voir tous les soirs si il y a un jeu de notre wl qui est passé en soldes. Et puis vu qu'il y a qu'une journée, ça laisse moins le temps de réfléchir et on réfléchi moins.

Bref c'était mieux avant...

----------


## FB74

> Bref c'était mieux avant...


Ouais...  :Emo:

----------


## Baalim

J'ai toujours du mal à croire qu'ils le vendent à 20 € en temps normal mais Rollercoaster tycoon classic est à 8 € chez fanatical:
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/ro...tycoon-classic

----------


## Herr Peter

C'est les Summer Sales d'été sur *Itch.io* avec exactement 1'083 jeux bénéficiant d'une baisse de prix.

----------


## rogercoincoin

> Je regrette quand même les daily sales, le plaisir de voir tous les soirs si il y a un jeu de notre wl qui est passé en soldes. Et puis vu qu'il y a qu'une journée, ça laisse moins le temps de réfléchir et on réfléchi moins.
> 
> Bref c'était mieux avant...


Ouaip .. c'était mieux avant ... Le lundi c'est macaroni....  ::siffle::

----------


## talouche

> C'est les Summer Sales d'été sur *Itch.io* avec exactement 1'083 jeux bénéficiant d'une baisse de prix.


à voir surtout pour SUPERHOT: le bundle *itch.io Summer Selects* 7,91€
https://isthereanydeal.com/specials/#/filter:id/7547

avec 

*SUPERHOT
BFF or Die
Cube Escape: Paradox
EXTREME MEATPUNKS FOREVER
The Haunted Island, a Frog Detective Game
Paratopic*

----------


## Kargadum

bloodstained ritual of the night à son plus bas sur Fanatical avec le coupon -10% FANATICAL10 .

----------


## pesos

> bloodstained ritual of the night à son plus bas sur Fanatical avec le coupon -10% FANATICAL10 .


Ben non, vu que je l'avais pris en préco il y a 2 semaines à moins de 26 balles chez 2games.

D'ailleurs, toujours moins cher chez eux avec le code ISTHEREANYDEAL



 ::ninja::

----------


## Harvester

Les gens, j'ai besoin d'aide. J'ai dit du bien de Baalim à un Canard. IRL. En le regardant droit dans les yeux  :Emo: 

Je sais plus quoi faire. Je m'en veux. Je dors plus. Bon c'était il y a une heure mais quand même.

----------


## Kargadum

> Ben non, vu que je l'avais pris en préco il y a 2 semaines à moins de 26 balles chez 2games.
> 
> D'ailleurs, toujours moins cher chez eux avec le code ISTHEREANYDEAL
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2019/06/24/d3c...096a3eebc6.jpg


Ah bha, ça me revient meilleur marché sur Fanatical avec le cours du dollar/franc suisse  ::ninja::  . Et justement, sur Is there any deal, je n'avais pas vu le rabais sur 2games  :Emo:

----------


## Flad

> Les gens, j'ai besoin d'aide. J'ai dit du bien de Baalim à un Canard. IRL. En le regardant droit dans les yeux 
> 
> Je sais plus quoi faire. Je m'en veux. Je dors plus. Bon c'était il y a une heure mais quand même.


Pays de merde !

----------


## FB74

HumbleBundle devrait se renommer Books Bundle...  :tired:

----------


## Baalim

> Les gens, j'ai besoin d'aide. J'ai dit du bien de Baalim à un Canard. IRL. En le regardant droit dans les yeux 
> 
> Je sais plus quoi faire. Je m'en veux. Je dors plus. Bon c'était il y a une heure mais quand même.


Ça ne m'étonne pas.
J'ai moi-même dit le plus grand bien de baalim à un canard irl ce midi même. Aucune perte de sommeil constatée  :Cigare: 

Crossing souls, 3.24 €
https://www.chrono.gg

Ruin of the reckless : 3.34 $
https://www.gog.com/game/ruin_of_the_reckless

Fossil hunter (steam key) 5.24$ + TVA
https://reptoidgames.itch.io/fossil-hunters

Batman arkham knight + Mortal kombat X + Mad max = 13 €
https://www.indiegala.com/store-bund...sletterimglink

----------


## FB74

@Harvester

Les cas de possession baalimesques existent bel et bien et sont très documentés.  :Indeed: 

Il te suffit de répéter en boucle un "Ave Amiga, l'Amiga vaincra" pendant une vingtaine de fois pour chasser le démon.  :;):

----------


## Marmottas

> Les gens, j'ai besoin d'aide. J'ai dit du bien de Baalim à un Canard. IRL. En le regardant droit dans les yeux 
> 
> Je sais plus quoi faire. Je m'en veux. Je dors plus. Bon c'était il y a une heure mais quand même.


Br.... toi...
(bizarre que personne ne l'ait faite)

----------


## Maalak

> Br.... toi...
> (bizarre que personne ne l'ait faite)


Rien de bizarre, en pensant à Baalim, c'est pas gagné.  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Flad

> Br.... toi...
> (bizarre que personne ne l'ait faite)


L’immolation par le feu n'est pas une solution.

----------


## Ruvon

> Ça ne m'étonne pas.
> J'ai moi-même dit le plus grand bien de baalim à un canard irl ce midi même. Aucune perte de sommeil constatée


Fais gaffe, le syndrome d'Alain Delon te guette. T'as déjà assez de problèmes comme ça.

----------


## Harvester

> @Harvester
> 
> Les cas de possession baalimesques existent bel et bien et sont très documentés. 
> 
> Il te suffit de répéter en boucle un "Ave Amiga, l'Amiga vaincra" pendant une vingtaine de fois pour chasser le démon.


Jamais je ne dirai du bien de cette merde ! Plutôt dire que ruvon est pas trop un connard !

----------


## FB74

Visiblement il faudra un puissant exorcisme...  :tired:

----------


## schouffy

Y'a des soldes pas mal sur Humble.
Genre le dernier South Park à 6€, Dusk à 12€,..

----------


## Baalim

Curve digital bundle à 7$
https://www.wingamestore.com/product...Summer-Bundle/

----------


## barbarian_bros

Rappel : J-3 avant le prélèvement du Humble Monthly

----------


## FB74

H-45 minutes avant les Baalim Sales !!!!  :Vibre:

----------


## Baalim

> H-45 minutes avant les Baalim Sales !!!!


Qui seront, bien entendu, bien pourries et vachement moins intéressantes qu'au temps jadis.
La faute en incombera, bien évidemment, à l'EGS qui est, comme tout le monde le sait, la boutique du malin.

----------


## FB74

> Qui seront, bien entendu, bien pourries et vachement moins intéressantes qu'au temps jadis.
> La faute en incombera, bien évident, à l'EGS qui est, comme tout le monde le sait, la boutique du malin.


Donc, c'était mieux avant. CQFD.  :Cigare:

----------


## Kargadum

J'ai tellement hâte de me plaindre de ces soldes d'été  ::wub::

----------


## FB74

> J'ai tellement hâte de me plaindre de ces soldes d'été


Je me réserve l'expression "_soldes caniculairement sordides_".  :Tap:

----------


## odji

20 minutes avant le 404/ddos sur steam.

----------


## Anonyme210226

> Qui seront, bien entendu, bien pourries et vachement moins intéressantes qu'au temps jadis.
> La faute en incombera, bien évidemment, à l'EGS qui est, comme tout le monde le sait, la boutique du malin.


Je sais pas si vous avez remarqué, mais en supprimant une lettre à Flad et en changeant les 3 autres, on obtient EGS.Je pense que sa responsabilité pour la mort du JV n'est plus à prouver

----------


## odji



----------


## Flad

> Je sais pas si vous avez remarqué, mais en supprimant une lettre à Flad et en changeant les 3 autres, on obtient EGS.Je pense que sa responsabilité pour la mort du JV n'est plus à prouver


J'ai déjà tué l'humour avec OMar et Bobbin, le français avec Pvpp et CptProut, fallait bien que je trouve autre chose.

----------


## Olima

Et puis on est mardi, y'aura sûrement un nouveau humble bund... 
(non rien)

----------


## barbarian_bros

> 20 minutes avant le 404/ddos sur steam.


Ha non moi j'ai un "502 Bad Gateway"

----------


## odji

c'est quand meme marrant que depuis toutes ces années, ils n'ont jamais reussi a gerer  le rush des soldes, ca fait peut etre partie du charme...

----------


## Thelonious

EGS fonctionne parfaitement...un signe ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Wulfstan

Ah ! Enfin !

----------


## Thelonious

Preum's encore pourris les soldes Steam  ::ninja::

----------


## Hyeud

> J'ai déjà tué l'humour avec OMar et Bobbin, le français avec Pvpp et CptProut, fallait bien que je trouve autre chose.


T'as 4 multis !  ::o:

----------


## S0da

C'est quand les prochaines soldes Steam au fait ?





 :ouaiouai:

----------


## Wulfstan

Je viens de faire tous les jeux de ma liste ISTAD à la main, et il n'y en a qu'un qui passe (à peine) mes paliers. Beaucoup de -10%/-20%/-33% dans le lot.

Je dirais que ça empire avec les années. Stardew Valley par exemple, il était descendu à -40% en 2017, puis -33%, puis -25%, et là il est à -20%. Plus les années passent et plus les prix remontent.  :tired:

----------


## FB74

Je vais faire des économies avec Steam puisque je ne vais rien acheter !!!  :Vibre: 


A noter: Dragon Ball Fighter Z est à 14.99 euros, ce qui est "un bon prix" (pour du Steam).

----------


## Bruit Bleu

Oxenfree est à 1,42 € (bug ?) https://store.steampowered.com/app/388880/Oxenfree/

----------


## Stelarc

Comme chaque année, je vais acheter les trois quarts ailleurs que sur Steam...

----------


## FB74

Et toujours pas de nouvel Humble Bundle... ça devient inquiétant...  :tired:

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Oxenfree est à 1,42 € (bug ?) https://store.steampowered.com/app/388880/Oxenfree/


Il a déjà été gratos chez les méchants donc non, c'est pas déconnant.

----------


## odji

le humble bundle d'hier https://www.humblebundle.com/books/j...eer-books?hmb_

----------


## Stelarc

Sur Steam, il y a *Dark souls Remastered à 3,99€* pour ceux ayant déjà la _Prepare to die edition._

----------


## Wulfstan

Where the Water Tastes Like Wine à 7,99€, son plus bas, mais pas de beaucoup.

----------


## FB74

> le humble bundle d'hier https://www.humblebundle.com/books/j...eer-books?hmb_


Comme tu le dis, ce n'est pas d'aujourd'hui, et là on se retrouve avec des livres de semaine en semaine...  :tired: 

Si encore on avait des livres utiles ("_Désenvoutement d'un Baalim_", "_Combattre le démon Atariste_"), je ne dirais pas... mais ce n'est pas le cas.

----------


## Anonyme210226

Je trouve que vous vous plaignez beaucoup des livres. Et vous savez qui d'autre n'aimait pas les livres ?

Hitler.

----------


## pipoop

> Je trouve que vous vous plaignez beaucoup des livres. Et vous savez qui d'autre n'aimait pas les livres ?
> 
> Hitler.


Perdu il aimait tellement ca qu'il en as ecrit un

#pissefroidcommepancho

----------


## madgic

> Je trouve que vous vous plaignez beaucoup des livres. Et vous savez qui d'autre n'aimait pas les livres ?
> 
> Hitler.


Je sais si il aimait pas ça mais il en a écrit un.

Sinon il y a pas grand chose. Je serais peut être tenté par Football Manager 2019 qui est à -66% soit 18.69€, sachant que je n'en ai aucun actuellement.

----------


## FB74

> Je trouve que vous vous plaignez beaucoup des livres. Et vous savez qui d'autre n'aimait pas les livres ?
> 
> Hitler.


Encore un vegan cet Hitler...  :tired: 


 ::trollface::

----------


## CryZy

Sont pourrav' ces soldes Steam dis donc.  :tired:

----------


## Abzaarg

> Sont pourrav' ces soldes Steam dis donc.


+10

----------


## Baalim

> Je sais si il aimait pas ça mais il en a écrit un.
> 
> Sinon il y a pas grand chose. Je serais peut être tenté par Football Manager 2019 qui est à -66% soit 18.69€, sachant que je n'en ai aucun actuellement.


J'ai récemment posté un plan pour FM19 à 16.80€  ::siffle::

----------


## Baalim

Dlc Blizzard mountain pour forza 3 à 5€
https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/p/fo...zard-mountain/

----------


## Jokletox

> Dlc Blizzard mountain pour forza 3 à 5€
> https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/p/fo...zard-mountain/


"We are sorry, the page you requested cannot be found."  ::|:

----------


## Baalim

> "We are sorry, the page you requested cannot be found."


https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/p/fo...n/9nblggh42rl1

----------


## vectra

Steam qui s'effondre chez oim'.
J'ai la fibre pourtant.

----------


## Jokletox

> https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/p/fo...n/9nblggh42rl1


 ::lol::  merci Mr !

----------


## rogercoincoin

> Sont pourrav' ces soldes Steam dis donc.


+100 !  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Wolverine

> Steam qui s'effondre chez oim'.
> J'ai la fibre pourtant.



Mais peut être pas Valve ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Baalim

Pas mal : fanatical se fait une petite pub sur le dos des soldes steam... sur sa page steam  :Indeed: 




> Check here before buying a game in the Summer Sale
> 25 JUN @ 11:21PM	- DEC @ FANATICAL
> Save an extra 10% when you use coupon FANATICAL10


https://steamcommunity.com/groups/we...01510450021587


Amateurs de jeux tarés, claquez donc 8 € pour l'excellent Danganronpa :
https://store.steampowered.com/app/4...r_Happy_Havoc/


Faut pas chercher, le pass samurai showdown (pas encore sorti) est provisoirement gratuit sur PS4
https://store.playstation.com/fr-fr/...MSHOSEASONPASS

----------


## FB74

> Steam qui s'effondre chez oim'.
> J'ai la fibre pourtant.


Comme quoi la fibre ne garantit pas le meilleur transit.  ::trollface::

----------


## Magnarrok

:^_^:

----------


## BenRicard

Nier Automata n'est pas en promo. Je suis tristesse.  ::cry::

----------


## Catel

> Sont pourrav' ces soldes Steam dis donc.


Dis pas ça y'a Curious Expedition à un prix plancher  :Vibre:

----------


## Clear_strelok

*Dark Souls Remastered* descend à -90% pour les possesseurs de Prepare to Die Edition :
https://store.steampowered.com/app/5...LS_REMASTERED/

(c'est moins beau que la version originale mais au moins c'est fluide)

----------


## pipoop

J'ai plein de truc en solde sur Steam qui sont dans ma wishlist, le problème c'est que j'ai plus le budget...
Ils sont trop bien ces soldes...mais pas pour moi

----------


## Oldnoobie

C' est un peu ça, j'arrive à + de 50€ de jeux et y a pas moyen que je claque autant...

----------


## SAAvenger

je les trouve un peu faibles -20% -30% maxi on est loin du prix le plus bas pour la plupart des jeux qui m'intéressent. Et si on compare aux dernières soldes Epic y a clairement pas photo, c'est mou.

----------


## Sogrind

ça reste quand même assez cool pour compléter sa collection ou chopper des dlc, perso en tant que joueur paradox et des total war c'est toujours sympa les 50% sur les dlc  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

Tw Warhammer 2 édition limitée à 13€
https://jeux-video.fnac.com/a1090574...itee-PC-Jeu-PC

This is the police 2 à 6€
https://jeux-video.fnac.com/a1149255...ce-2-PC-Jeu-PC

State of mind à 6€
https://jeux-video.fnac.com/a1247019...Mind-PC-Jeu-PC

Recore 6€
https://jeux-video.fnac.com/a1282714...itee-PC-Jeu-PC

Deadcells, 9€
https://jeux-video.fnac.com/a1265443...ells-PC-Jeu-PC

Sf V à 4.5€
https://jeux-video.fnac.com/a1258741...er-V-PC-Jeu-PC

Fallout 4 VR à 12€ (non vr à 7.5€)
https://jeux-video.fnac.com/a1119274...TC-Vive-Jeu-PC

A noter également dur fnac.com, all fruits racing switch à 6€

Trial rising gold switch à 12€
https://www.cdiscount.com/jeux-pc-vi...216075509.html

----------


## Gorillaz

Pour les amateurs de Machine Learning, The Fall coûte 2 boules sur Steam et 5,25 en bundle avec la suite.

Pour les gens qui ont le groove, crypt of the necrodancer est à 3 euroboules (il est bundlé aussi)

Pour ceux qui n'aiment pas dormir et préfèrent les petits cauchemars, il leur en coûtera 6 boules

Sinon je viens de voir une vidéo de gameplay d'Euro/ Amtruck Simulator (soldé à 5€, pas cher), ça a l'air très ... hypnotique comme jeu  ::lol:: 

Ah et j'ai bien rigolé sur Prey soldé à 15€ : on leur dit qu'Auchan le faisait à 4€ en version boîte ?  ::ninja::

----------


## JulLeBarge

Battlefront 2 est à 2,4€ chez Auchan mais y'a 5e de frais de cochon, dommage...

----------


## Franky Mikey

> je les trouve un peu faibles -20% -30% maxi on est loin du prix le plus bas pour la plupart des jeux qui m'intéressent. Et si on compare aux dernières soldes Epic y a clairement pas photo, c'est mou.


Oui mais sur Epic y avait pas un mini-jeu de course à la con.  ::ninja::

----------


## Yaryan

Il y a le roguelike *Streets of Rogue*, qui sort d'early access le 12 Juillet, à -34% 14,99€ -> 9,89€
Il y a *Doom Classic Complete* à -50% 14,99€ -> 7,49€ - A utiliser avec le mod Brutal Doom v21 (Sortie le 12 juin) parce que DOOM !!!!!

----------


## Baalim

Vu à la Fnac des Ternes :

Manette Xbox one Minecraft à 35€
Switch : birthday, flashback, state of mind à 7,50 € l'unité.

----------


## Olima

Pas fantastiques les  soldes non, tant pis, j'attendrai que les jeux sortent en bundles...  J'ai quand même chopé *Katana Zero* qui était pas cher à la base et qui passe sous la barre psychologique des 10 balles... (et c'est très cool)

----------


## Oldnoobie

Sur Steam :

Perception à 90%
J.U.L.I.A., Thumper, Odyssey, Bendy and the Ink Machine, DBZ FighterZ, à 75%

Une bonne part de ma WL est à 75/70/66/60/50 % de rabais, ça reste un jeu de déterminer ce qu'on risque de trouver en monthly par la suite.... Danganronpa je pense découvrir tout de même car on en est au moins à 3 jeux et aucun bundlé à ma connaissance.

----------


## Baalim

> Danganronpa je pense découvrir tout de même car on en est au moins à 3 jeux et aucun bundlé à ma connaissance.



Et, accessoirement, c'est génial.


Ah, j'ai oublié Operation Babel sur vita à la fnac à 8 €.

Et un pack monster hunter world, fallout 4 et skyrim anniversary à environ 24 € sur ps4.
Sur pc, pas grand chose en dehors de recore à 6 €, un collector de Pillars II soldé et vampyr à 15 €.

----------


## Baalim

Pubg à 10€ avec le code gamingtime
https://www.voidu.com/en/playerunknowns-battlegrounds

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Sur Steam :
> 
> Thumper à 75%


Ce serait criminel de passer à côté.

----------


## JulLeBarge

Il est encore moins cher de quelques centimes sur Itch.io
EDIT: en fait non, sauf si vous vivez en Alaska.

----------


## pikkpi

> Il est encore moins cher de quelques centimes sur Itch.io


Sauf si on est un bon citoyen et qu'on paye sa TVA  :X1:

----------


## Galgu

> Tw Warhammer 2 édition limitée à 13€
> https://jeux-video.fnac.com/a1090574...itee-PC-Jeu-PC



je le vois a 30eur. jarrive trop tard ?

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Sauf si on est un bon citoyen et qu'on paye sa TVA


Ah oui en effet, j'oublie toujours que le prix c'et sans tva... bon ben j'ai rien dit du coup...

----------


## Kaede

Nope, car il faut y ajouter la TVA.

edit : maxi grillé, navré.

----------


## Baalim

Aucazou : console retro freak premium à 114 €
Version prolo à 99 €
https://www.fnac.com/Console-retro-C.../a11162217/w-4

https://www.taikenban-webzine.com/de...onsole-ultime/

----------


## Ruvon

> Il est encore moins cher de quelques centimes sur Itch.io
> EDIT: en fait non, sauf si vous vivez en Alaska.


Mais vous donnez 90% au studio sur itch.io au lieu de 70% sur Steam #TeamSweeney

----------


## pikkpi

> Aucazou : console retro freak premium à 114 €
> Version prolo à 99 €
> https://www.fnac.com/Console-retro-C.../a11162217/w-4
> 
> https://www.taikenban-webzine.com/de...onsole-ultime/


Alors petite précision pour les coquinous qui y penserait : les roms créées sont cryptées donc impossible de s'en servir pour dumper sa collection de jeux rétro pour y jouer sur un autre support.

----------


## Supergounou

Je suis globalement satisfait de ces soldes. J'ai acheté 5 jeux de ma wishlist qui étaient à leur plus bas historique tout en ne dépensant que 13€, je suis heureux  ::):

----------


## Galgu

> Je suis globalement satisfait de ces soldes. J'ai acheté 5 jeux de ma wishlist qui étaient à leur plus bas historique tout en ne dépensant que 13€, je suis heureux


Des noms !  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Supergounou

> Des noms !


 One Finger Death Punch 2  |  Golf Peaks  |  Hidden Paws  |  Beat The Game  |  Treasure Adventure World

----------


## Wulfstan

Donc globalement, ceux qui veulent acheter de vrais jeux l'ont dans le cul, c'est ça que tu veux nous dire ? Hein !?  ::ninja:: 

Je plaisante, mais à part le premier, et parce que Canard PC en a parlé dans ses pages, tout ce que tu as cité m'est inconnu.

Ça me fait un peu penser au pouvoir du grand Baalim, quand il dit "_un bundle un peu moins pourri que d'habitude"_, que j'ouvre la page pour découvrir 15 jeux que je ne connais ni d'Eve ni d'Adam et dont les vignettes feraient fuir un Khan tout équipé. Je me dis "_Mouuuuuaaaaais_".

----------


## PeaK

> Donc globalement, ceux qui veulent acheter de vrais jeux *récents* l'ont dans le cul, c'est ça que tu veux nous dire ? Hein !?


FTFY  ::P: 

Pour ceux qui ont quelques années de retard, il y a *Just Cause 3* à 2,99€,  *Metro Last Light Redux* à 4,99€,  *Infinifactory* à 4,59€ par exemple... C'est pas si mal!

----------


## Baalim

Secret ou legend of Mana et Danganronpa v3 à 4 € pièces à la Fnac saint lazare sur ps4  ::o: 

Évidemment mana est complètement dépouillé à l'heure où je vous parle.

Redout et ff dissidia à 6€  sur ps4

----------


## Wulfstan

> Pour ceux qui ont quelques années de retard, il y a *Just Cause 3* à 2,99€,  *Metro Last Light Redux* à 4,99€,  *Infinifactory* à 4,59€ par exemple... C'est pas si mal!


Mais plus les années passent et plus la probabilité que ces jeux, qui ont été soldés mille fois à des prix attractifs, soient déjà dans nos bibliothèques Steam, est grande.  ::P:

----------


## Baalim

Pathfinder bundle
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/pathfinder-bundle

À première vue, ce n'est que de la redite même si j'ai un doute pour heroes of the monkey tavern

----------


## Yves Signal

Préco de Wolfenstein : Youngblood à 30€ livré en point relai chez Auchan : https://www.auchan.fr/wolfenstein-ii...tm_term=169249

----------


## Nanaki

> Préco de Wolfenstein : Youngblood à 30€ livré en point relai chez Auchan : https://www.auchan.fr/wolfenstein-ii...tm_term=169249


Juste une précision, c'est la version Deluxe avec le "buddy pass" qui vous permet de faire le jeu en coop avec un ami qui ne possède pas le jeu.

----------


## Bentic

> One Finger Death Punch 2  |  Golf Peaks  |  Hidden Paws  |  Beat The Game  |  Treasure Adventure World


Treasure Adventure World -65%: €2,79
Treasure Adventure World & OST Bundle -79%: €2,54  ::mellow:: 

Donc jetez un œil aux bundles...

----------


## Nono

Il y a *Batman Arkham Knight* à 5 euros. Je suis bon client : j'ai aimé les trois autres.
Par contre, est-ce que pour 5 euros de plus, le season pass vaut le coup, ou bien je peux laisser tomber ?

----------


## Gloppy

> Il y a *Batman Arkham Knight* à 5 euros. Je suis bon client : j'ai aimé les trois autres.
> Par contre, est-ce que pour 5 euros de plus, le season pass vaut le coup, ou bien je peux laisser tomber ?


Moi j'avais suffisamment aimé le jeu pour ne pas avoir envie de le lâcher... et donc payer le Season Pass en bonus. Mais le jeu de base est déjà riche et long. Ca dépend donc de ton niveau de batmanianitude...
Même à 10 euros, ceci dit, ça reste un bon prix pour des heures et des heures de jeu.

----------


## trex

> Tw Warhammer 2 édition limitée à 13€
> https://jeux-video.fnac.com/a1090574...itee-PC-Jeu-PC
> 
> This is the police 2 à 6€
> https://jeux-video.fnac.com/a1149255...ce-2-PC-Jeu-PC
> 
> State of mind à 6€
> https://jeux-video.fnac.com/a1247019...Mind-PC-Jeu-PC
> 
> ...


Merci pour Dead Cells !

----------


## pesos

*Anthem* 10 balles chez Micromania.

----------


## Kohtsaro

*MAFIA III* à 0.99€ chez Micromania (via l'appli)

https://www.dealabs.com/bons-plans/m...cation-1646323

----------


## Baalim

> *MAFIA III* à 0.99€ chez Micromania (via l'appli)
> 
> https://www.dealabs.com/bons-plans/m...cation-1646323


De même Call of cthulhu à 10 € sur ps4

----------


## Yves Signal

La version PS4 est viable ou il faudrait plutôt patienter pour une promo sur une version PC ?

----------


## Graouu

Le dernier casque Samsung Gear VR avec son contrôleur à 49e (au lieu de 129e) frais de port chrono offerts (attention casque uniquement pour certains téléphones Samsung).

J'ai craqué en attendant de prendre mieux et histoire de voir.

----------


## M.Rick75

> De même Call of cthulhu à 10 € (...)


 ::lol:: 




> (...) sur ps4


 :ouaiouai:

----------


## Graouu

> *Anthem* 10 balles chez Micromania.


Euh si quelqu'un voit sur PC je suis preneur, je paie paypal. J'ai espoirs qu'il soit bien patché, c'est en cours.

----------


## Flad

> 


Tellement pareil !

----------


## pesos

> Euh si quelqu'un voit sur PC je suis preneur, je paie paypal. J'ai espoirs qu'il soit bien patché, c'est en cours.


Je l'ai commandé en mode "vite la promo ne va pas durer longtemps". Mais en fait je ne suis même pas sûr d'y jouer...

Alors si tu veux je peux te refourguer la clé quand je le reçois, par contre ça fera 13€ vu que j'ai du payer les frais de port.

----------


## Hilikkus

Petite soldes à la Fnac  Part Dieu: 
Star Wars Battlefront 2 à 23€
Doom vfr à 15€
Fallout 4 vfr à 12€
Dead Rising 4 à 10€
Diablo 3 à 7€
Resident Evil collection à 7€

Il y a bien des promos ps4 switch et Xbox mais je ne veux surtout pas qu'on me confonde avec Baalim

----------


## Ruvon

> Il y a bien des promos ps4 switch et Xbox mais je ne veux surtout pas qu'on me confonde avec Baalim


Aucune chance de confondre, tout le monde sait que tu as un tout petit backlog.

----------


## Galgu

> One Finger Death Punch 2  |  Golf Peaks  |  Hidden Paws  |  Beat The Game  |  Treasure Adventure World


Merci, je me suis pris Hidden Paws et Treasure Adventure World. J'ai remarqué que j'ai atteint les 992 jeux sur steam, bientôt les 1000  ::):

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Petite soldes à la Fnac  Part Dieu: 
> Star Wars Battlefront 2 à 23€


C'est pas du tout un bon plan ça sachant qu'il est régulièrement à 5€ sur Origin et en ce moment à 2.4€ chez Auchan.

----------


## Magnarrok

Le jeu du jour est dispo sur l'EGS : Last day of June.

Et le prochain c'est Overcooked !

----------


## odji

Alors, vous avez pris quoi alors  pendant ces soldes?

pour ma part, j'en ai pris pour 30 euros, des bout de wishlist et des titres trouvés sur reddit ou autre...


Iris.Fall  https://store.steampowered.com/app/907470/
Sun Wukong VS Robot  https://store.steampowered.com/app/1008830/
Far Cry Primal  https://store.steampowered.com/app/371660/
Sky Force Reloaded  https://store.steampowered.com/app/667600/
DARK SOULS: REMASTERED https://store.steampowered.com/app/570940/
Board Quizz Adventure  https://store.steampowered.com/app/1032440/
Castle Clamber  https://store.steampowered.com/app/770050/
Perception https://store.steampowered.com/app/426310
Strike Vector EX  https://store.steampowered.com/app/476360/
I fell from Grace https://store.steampowered.com/app/672230/

----------


## JulLeBarge

Moi j'attends qu'il fasse moins chaud pour me prendre quelques titres VR et les tester. Budget max de 15€ pour moi, j'ai déjà trop de bazar à jouer hors VR.

----------


## Kohtsaro

> Alors, vous avez pris quoi alors  pendant ces soldes?
> 
> pour ma part, j'en ai pris pour 30 euros, des bout de wishlist et des titres trouvés sur reddit ou autre...
> 
> 
> Iris.Fall  https://store.steampowered.com/app/907470/
> Sun Wukong VS Robot  https://store.steampowered.com/app/1008830/
> Far Cry Primal  https://store.steampowered.com/app/371660/
> Sky Force Reloaded  https://store.steampowered.com/app/667600/
> ...


Deep Rock Galactic, j'essaye de ne plus acheter de jeux auquel je ne jouerai pas de suite (c'est dur mais je tiens le coup  :Lime: )

----------


## Jughurta

J'empile les jeux gratos chez l'EGS, mais je ne passe pas à la caisse faut pas déconner. Il y a des soldes sur Steam ? je n'avais pas remarqué tellement tout le fun et toutes les fonctionnalités ont disparu au fil des ans, Valve se fout vraiment de ces clients, pas de problème je n'achetais déjà plus grand chose chez eux mais maintenant je vais finir par ne plus rien acheter, j'espère que leurs soldes seront moins bonnes que les précédentes pour qu'ils se bougent enfin le cul.

----------


## Abzaarg

> Alors, vous avez pris quoi alors  pendant ces soldes?
> 
> pour ma part, j'en ai pris pour 30 euros, des bout de wishlist et des titres trouvés sur reddit ou autre...
> 
> 
> Iris.Fall  https://store.steampowered.com/app/907470/
> Sun Wukong VS Robot  https://store.steampowered.com/app/1008830/
> Far Cry Primal  https://store.steampowered.com/app/371660/
> Sky Force Reloaded  https://store.steampowered.com/app/667600/
> ...


reedemer pour 1€ et quelques.

Le reste de ma liste de souhait est soldé misérablement.

----------


## Stelarc

> Alors, vous avez pris quoi alors  pendant ces soldes?
> 
> pour ma part, j'en ai pris pour 30 euros, des bout de wishlist et des titres trouvés sur reddit ou autre...
> 
> 
> Iris.Fall  https://store.steampowered.com/app/907470/
> Sun Wukong VS Robot  https://store.steampowered.com/app/1008830/
> Far Cry Primal  https://store.steampowered.com/app/371660/
> Sky Force Reloaded  https://store.steampowered.com/app/667600/
> ...


Dark Souls remastered à 3,99€ et j'attends que les autres boutiques s'y mettent. ::):  Sans rire, au file des ans j'achète de moins en moins sur Steam parce que t'as toujours Play Asia, Amazon.com, Wingamestore, Fanatical etc qui font de meilleurs prix. D'ailleurs elles sont minables ces soldes, il y a plein de jeux qui ont eux des rabais plus importants aux soldes de Noël. ::|:

----------


## odji

oui tout pareil, quand j'ai vu que la plupart des titres dans ma liste de souhaits aller de rien a environ 30-40%...  mais bon je suis sur que ca viendra via les prochains monthly ^^

----------


## Wulfstan

Pareil, *Dark Souls* remastered et rien d'autre.

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Le jeu du jour est dispo sur l'EGS : Last day of June.


N'achetez pas  :Gerbe:

----------


## acurante

> Dark Souls remastered à 3,99€ et j'attends que les autres boutiques s'y mettent. Sans rire, au file des ans j'achète de moins en moins sur Steam parce que t'as toujours Play Asia, Amazon.com, Wingamestore, Fanatical etc qui font de meilleurs prix. D'ailleurs elles sont minables ces soldes, il y a plein de jeux qui ont eux des rabais plus importants aux soldes de Noël.


Comment tu as fait , je veux je veux je veux je l ai fini sur x360 et sur pc il est trop cher ?

----------


## Kohtsaro

> Comment tu as fait , je veux je veux je veux je l ai fini sur x360 et sur pc il est trop cher ?


Plus grosse reduc pour ceux qui ont déjà la première version.

----------


## Stelarc

Voilà.

----------


## JulLeBarge

> N'achetez pas


Pourquoi ? Il est excellent ce jeu, alors gratos, ça vaut le coup

----------


## acurante

Et merde je l'ai pas sur pc, y aurait pas moyen de l'offrir a quelqu'un (moi par ex) et que je paie le cout ?

----------


## Baalim

Deep sky derelicts, 5€
https://www.gamebillet.com/deep-sky-derelicts

Xcom enemy within à 2.09€ sur Android
https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...2kgames.xcomew

----------


## Wulfstan

> Deep sky derelicts, 5€
> https://www.gamebillet.com/deep-sky-derelicts


Donc deux fois moins cher (tout comme sur GamesLoad et DLGamer) qu'en soldes actuellement sur Steam.

Je me demande quel est le raisonnement des développeurs pour ce genre de situation, sachant que GameBillet achète ses clés directement auprès de l'éditeur. Est-ce qu'ils offrent une plus grosse marge à ceux-ci que Steam ne le fait ?

Est-ce que ce serait la raison pour laquelle on atteint plus certains prix historiquement bas sur Steam, que le prix soldé de quelques jeux augmentent même, et que les prix historiquement bas sont de plus en plus en fait le fait de sites tiers ? Les développeurs ont intégré le fait que la marge de 30% n'est pas la plus juste, et ont pour certains ré-équilibré leur prix pour la vente directe Steam en fonction de ça ?

----------


## Yaryan

> Deep sky derelicts, 5€
> https://www.gamebillet.com/deep-sky-derelicts
> 
> Xcom enemy within à 2.09€ sur Android
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...2kgames.xcomew


Je rebondis sur sur le post de Baalim car il y a aussi le DLC de Deep Sky Derelicts à pas cher : 

Deep Sky Derelicts - New Prospects, 1,75€
https://www.gamebillet.com/deep-sky-...-new-prospects

----------


## pikkpi

> Donc deux fois moins cher (tout comme sur GamesLoad et DLGamer) qu'en soldes actuellement sur Steam.
> 
> Je me demande quel est le raisonnement des développeurs pour ce genre de situation, sachant que GameBillet achète ses clés directement auprès de l'éditeur. Est-ce qu'ils offrent une plus grosse marge à ceux-ci que Steam ne le fait ?


Ben 10€ -30%  (sur steam) ça fait 7€ euros après la "taxe steam", plus que les 5€ de base sur Gamebillet donc ils ont pas dû les payer plus chères.




> Est-ce que ce serait la raison pour laquelle on atteint plus certains prix historiquement bas sur Steam, que le prix soldé de quelques jeux augmentent même, et que les prix historiquement bas sont de plus en plus en fait le fait de sites tiers ? Les développeurs ont intégré le fait que la marge de 30% n'est pas la plus juste, et ont pour certains ré-équilibré leur prix pour la vente directe Steam en fonction de ça ?


Franchement ya encore énormément de PBH sur steam, et c'est facile de s'en rendre compte en filtrant un peu sur https://gg.deals
*edit* je viens d'aller faire le test sur ma wishlist avec le filtre "only historical low" => 76 titres en PBH, 65 sont sur steam

----------


## Wulfstan

> *edit* je viens d'aller faire le test sur ma wishlist avec le filtre "only historical low" => 76 titres en PBH, 65 sont sur steam


On a pas la même wishlist, sur les 33 jeux de la mienne, seuls 14 PBH sont de Steam, et 7 datent de soldes d'il y a plus de 6 mois (donc possible régression avec prix qu'on ne reverra peut-être jamais).  ::P: 

Globalement je parlais plus d'une possible tendance qui serait en train de se mettre en place plutôt que d'une situation complètement établie, et j'étais dans le questionnement, pas dans l'affirmation.

Mais si certains ont encore leur wishlist sur Steam, je leur conseillerais quand même de la bouger sur un site aggrégateur, comme IsThereAnyDeal ou GG.Deals, sinon ils risquent quand même de passer à côté de plus en plus de PBH.

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Alors, vous avez pris quoi alors  pendant ces soldes?


Danganronpa V1 pour tester vu les retours dithyrambiques.
Dark Souls Remastered vu que bon 4€ c'est pas trop cher et ça m'incitera à m'y mettre.
Des curiosités : Perception, Senran Kagura Bon Appetit, Pako 2.
Par nostalgie : The Curse of Monkey Island (j'avais fait le 2 y a 20 ans, envie de faire le 1...un jour).
Des DLC pour The Hunter : Call of The Wild, car j'espère ainsi le rendre suffisamment attrayant pour retourner me distraire dans ces paysages somptueux et apaisants.
Le DLC Mac Laren pour Rocket League, car concernant cette abominable machine à cash j'ai au moins le courage de ne plus acheter les packs de nouvelles voitures quand ils sortent plein pot, sans pour autant pouvoir m'en passer. Saloperie de collectionnite.

Autant pour RL et The Hunter je n'ai pas de souci, autant il y a un enjeu à tester les autres sous 14 jours dans l'idée éventuellement de refund si tel ou tel titre me déplaît. 
Je garde en tête que certains titres pourtant encensés sont restés pour moi de véritables jeux de merde. Tout comme des trucs passés sous les radars m'ont fait vivre des heures fort distrayantes.

----------


## Baalim

Étrangement, Amazon US fait une réduction de 18 dollars sur la précommande du futur final fantasy VII sur ps4. Vu l'attente autour de ce remake, ça m'intrigue un petit peu.

https://www.amazon.com/Final-Fantasy.../dp/B00ZS80PC2

----------


## schouffy

> Par nostalgie : The Curse of Monkey Island (j'avais fait le 2 y a 20 ans, envie de faire le 1...un jour).


Très bon choix il est excellent, le 1 aussi d'ailleurs.

----------


## Gorillaz

Aujourd'hui j'ai failli faire ma 1ère baalimade : au moment d'acheter "The Fall" sur Steam, je me suis aperçu dans mon backlog que je l'avais déjà acheté le mois dernier sur HB  :Facepalm: 
Du coup je me suis rajouté 2 fonctionnalités sur ma Google Sheet : un onglet de recherche dans mon backlog et un onglet de suivi de budget mensuel (qui me gueule dessus si je dépasse mon montant max)
... Bref, je succombe petit à petit à la Baalimas Collectionnis, mais je me bats encore !  :Emo:

----------


## Nanaki

> Donc deux fois moins cher (tout comme sur GamesLoad et DLGamer) qu'en soldes actuellement sur Steam.
> 
> Je me demande quel est le raisonnement des développeurs pour ce genre de situation, sachant que GameBillet achète ses clés directement auprès de l'éditeur. Est-ce qu'ils offrent une plus grosse marge à ceux-ci que Steam ne le fait ?
> 
> Est-ce que ce serait la raison pour laquelle on atteint plus certains prix historiquement bas sur Steam, que le prix soldé de quelques jeux augmentent même, et que les prix historiquement bas sont de plus en plus en fait le fait de sites tiers ? Les développeurs ont intégré le fait que la marge de 30% n'est pas la plus juste, et ont pour certains ré-équilibré leur prix pour la vente directe Steam en fonction de ça ?


je ne pense pas. Le Humble Store prend 25% et il y a rarement des prix historiquement bas dessus, greenmangaming prend 30% comme Steam et il y a souvent des historical low ou des bon prix sur les AAA récent (genre Shadow of the tomb raider à 24€ 3 mois après sa sortie).

----------


## Oldnoobie

> je me suis rajouté 2 fonctionnalités sur ma Google Sheet : un onglet de recherche dans mon backlog


Perso je tape le nom du jeu dans ma boîte mail.
Si je l'ai déjà, ma boîte me dit quand et combien je l'ai payé (parfois ça fait mal) en me sortant le mail de commande.

----------


## Olima

> Deep sky derelicts, 5€
> https://www.gamebillet.com/deep-sky-derelicts
> 
> Xcom enemy within à 2.09€ sur Android
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...2kgames.xcomew


*XCOM* sur mobiles ? Quelqu'un a testé, c'est lisible sur un écran de smartphone ? (je me rappelle de pas mal de menus et stats...)
Le jeu ramait sur mon pc, ça serait le comble que je puisse y jouer sur un téléphone :/

----------


## Gorillaz

> Perso je tape le nom du jeu dans ma boîte mail.
> Si je l'ai déjà, ma boîte me dit quand et combien je l'ai payé (parfois ça fait mal) en me sortant le mail de commande.


Bah moi j'avais déjà un backlog avec l'endroit où j'ai le jeu, son type et son metascore (oui je classe par metascore descendant  ::ninja:: ).
Du coup ça m'a pas coûté grand chose  ::):

----------


## Stelarc

> *XCOM* sur mobiles ? Quelqu'un a testé, c'est lisible sur un écran de smartphone ? (je me rappelle de pas mal de menus et stats...)
> Le jeu ramait sur mon pc, ça serait le comble que je puisse y jouer sur un téléphone :/


Il y a des avis qui font peur.

----------


## Pluton

J'avais testé et refund sur android, car mon telephone ramait un peu dessus et surtout car les mouvements étaient sans confirmation donc c'est que du misclic à tout va. Il aurait juste fallut un système comme les jeux console type disgagea : une croix tactile pour déplacer le curseur de mouvement et un bouton "go" qui valide la case choisie.
Puis bon, je suis un gros fan du jeu mais ça se prête pas trop au téléphone : prend trop de place, de batterie, de temps de chargement...

----------


## Baalim

> Il y a des avis qui font peur.


Ah ?  :Sweat: 


Deux nouveaux jeux sur le coin shop de chrono.gg

----------


## FB74

En star deal sur Fanatical, il y a Mortal Kombat 11.

C'est bien la version de base sans accès aux DLC ?

----------


## Baalim

Carrefour,  plus fort que l'assassin  ::O: 



https://www.dealabs.com/bons-plans/d...ins-93-1647569



Histoire de participer à vos déballages de gros compulsifs, j'ai presque rien pris sur pc et tout sur consoles.  ::siffle::

----------


## Olima

ok merci pour les retours  :;):

----------


## Mikch

Du côté de la Fnac Saint-Lazare (Paris), y'a l'affreux Dynasty Warriors 9 PS4 à 8€. C'est rigolo de le voir "soldé" à 42€ sur Steam du coup...

----------


## Clear_strelok

> Histoire de participer à vos déballages de gros compulsifs, j'ai presque rien pris sur pc et tout sur consoles.


C'est bête comme tout, mais je cherchais voir si l'édition dite limitée de ReCore en promo à la Fnac était une vraie édition physique (et pas juste une boite Just for games toute pourrie) et je n'ai pas réussi à trouver une seule vraie photo de la bête sur internet, donc merci, des bisous.

----------


## Baalim

C'est une chouette édition avec un poster et un artbook cartonné.




Le p&c Ceville gratos en drm free
https://freebies.indiegala.com/ceville/

----------


## JulLeBarge

J'hésite à me prendre Dark Souls Remastered à 4€: j'ai à peine touché à la version d'origine, je suis pas sûr d'aimer du tout (pas fan des jeux difficiles...) mais bon pour 4€ je me laisserais bien tenté. La question: est-ce que DSFix + mods texture sur la version d'origine suffirait ou est-ce que le Remaster est vraiment mieux ?

----------


## schouffy

DSFix suffit.

----------


## Clear_strelok

C'est débattable. Le premier portage avec le DSFix est la version la plus jolie graphiquement mais c'est la moins jouable des deux : Framerate bloqué à 30 avec un framepacing médiocre ou débloqué à 60 et au delà mais avec des bugs, des instabilités inévitables quelque soit la configuration et un framepacing atroce. La version Remastered a un rendu moins joli à cause du modèle d'éclairage différent et de la disparition de quelques effets mais l'interface est en haute résolution, il y a des ajustements de gameplay et ça tourne à 60 FPS sans aucun problème.

L'horrible tenue technique du premier portage ne m'as pas empêché de finir le jeu mais si tu n'es pas encore rentré dedans et que tu veux lui laisser une chance, il est préférable de prendre la version la plus jouable (un peu moins de deux heures devraient suffire à décider si tu peux trouver ton fun avec ce genre de difficulté ou si tu veux te faire rembourser, de toute façon).

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> il y a des ajustements de gameplay


Est-ce que ça le rend un peu plus simple du coup?

----------


## JulLeBarge

> C'est débattable. Le premier portage avec le DSFix est la version la plus jolie graphiquement mais c'est la moins jouable des deux : Framerate bloqué à 30 avec un framepacing médiocre ou débloqué à 60 et au delà mais avec des bugs, des instabilités inévitables quelque soit la configuration et un framepacing atroce. La version Remastered a un rendu moins joli à cause du modèle d'éclairage différent et de la disparition de quelques effets mais l'interface est en haute résolution, il y a des ajustements de gameplay et ça tourne à 60 FPS sans aucun problème.
> 
> L'horrible tenue technique du premier portage ne m'as pas empêché de finir le jeu mais si tu n'es pas encore rentré dedans et que tu veux lui laisser une chance, il est préférable de prendre la version la plus jouable (un peu moins de deux heures devraient suffire à décider si tu peux trouver ton fun avec ce genre de difficulté ou si tu veux te faire rembourser, de toute façon).


Ok merci, je vais tenter et en effet j'ai 2 heures pour changer d'avis si besoin grâce à Steam. J'ai relancé la version de base ce soir et j'ai envie d'en voir plus, mais j'ai pas été beaucoup plus loin qu'après le tuto.

----------


## Supergounou

Le jeu de base se suffit à lui même avec DSfix + mods, le 60FPS sert à rien dans ce jeu vu que tout a été pensé pour le 30FPS (version de base hein). T'auras malheureusement quelques baisses de framerates à quelques endroits inévitables, mais ça restera rare et le jeu sera plus joli.
Après si t'es une 60FPS whore, faut la Remaster.

----------


## Clear_strelok

> le 60FPS sert à rien dans ce jeu vu que tout a été pensé pour le 30FPS (version de base hein)


Non, pas du tout. La première version tourne bien à 60 FPS (physique et logique de jeu y compris) une fois que le framerate est débloqué. Par contre ce n'est pas stable et la version Remastered ne souffre pas de ce problème. Et comme on parle d'un jeu très difficile, un joueur qui ne mange généralement pas de ce pain là préférera certainement éviter de s'handicaper avec une latence élevée.




> Est-ce que ça le rend un peu plus simple du coup?


Oui. Le fonctionnement du mode en ligne est différent et les covenants peuvent être gérés depuis les feux de camp (dans la version originale il faut refaire le trajet jusqu'aux chefs de covenants déjà rencontrés à chaque fois).

----------


## Supergounou

> comme on parle d'un jeu très difficile, un joueur qui ne mange généralement pas de ce pain là préférera certainement éviter de s'handicaper avec une latence élevée.


Ah bah pour ceux qui veulent tricher, oui ça peut être une solution. Et dans ce cas, autant rester sur la version de base vu que les fenêtres d'action sont alors multipliées par deux (+ jeu plus beau grâce aux mods, - framerate pourrit dans certaines zones).

----------


## Clear_strelok

Jouer avec un framerate plus élevé c'est tricher ? Je  ::unsure::

----------


## Supergounou

> Jouer avec un framerate plus élevé c'est tricher ? Je


Allons en discuter sur le topic du jeu, pour ne pas trop polluer ici pendant ces magnifiques soldes  :;):

----------


## Clear_strelok

Mais est-ce que ces soldes peuvent vraiment être magnifiques alors que je ne vois aucun bon plan Itch.io être posté ? JE NE PENSE PAS.
Et puisque c'est comme ça, je m'en vais de ce pas rectifier cette anomalie :

Transistor à 5€
https://supergiant-games.itch.io/transistor

Grapple Force Arena à 4€ (DRM Free + clé Steam)
https://galaxytrail.itch.io/grapple-force-rena

Rym 9000 à 3€
https://sonoshee.itch.io/rym9k

Sky Rogue à 9€ (DRM Free + clé Steam)
https://nihilocrat.itch.io/sky-rogue

Bot Vice à 6 €
https://dyagames.itch.io/bot-vice

Zone of Lacryma à 2€ (DRM Free + clé Steam)
https://oophok.itch.io/zoneoflacryma

Bastion à 3€
https://supergiant-games.itch.io/bastion

Thumper à 4€ (Clé Steam uniquement)
https://drool.itch.io/thumper

----------


## Mastaba

> Sky Rogue à 9€ (DRM Free + clé Steam)
> https://nihilocrat.itch.io/sky-rogue


Et toujours 3.5€ avec seulement la clé steam:
https://www.play-asia.com/sky-rogue/13/70cqd3

----------


## Kaede

> Grapple Force Arena à 4€ (DRM Free + clé Steam)
> https://galaxytrail.itch.io/grapple-force-rena


?
$7.49 (hors-taxes je crois). C'est peut-être remonté.

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> Oui. Le fonctionnement du mode en ligne est différent et les covenants peuvent être gérés depuis les feux de camp (dans la version originale il faut refaire le trajet jusqu'aux chefs de covenants déjà rencontrés à chaque fois).


Merci  :;):

----------


## Woshee

Je sais pas si ça a été dit, mais le pack complet de Surviving Mars est à seulement 20 balles
Ca inclue Le jeu de base + le season pass (dans lequel on trouve l'apparemment génial Green Planet récemment sorti) + l'upgrade deluxe qui apporte un peu de cosmétique

A noter aussi Lethis: Path of progress, le Caesar like bien mais pas top qui est tombé à seulement 2 balles

----------


## Baalim

F1 2019 anniversary à 32€ chez play asia.
Probablement 2.5€ en mois avec le code VITAFR

https://www.play-asia.com/f1-2019-an...tion/13/70cq4x

----------


## Baalim

Faut pas chercher mais le stern pinball pack 2 pour pinball arcade est soldé à 50%.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/9..._Stern_Pack_2/

Pas de promo sur les packs 1 & 3.

----------


## Makt

> Perso je tape le nom du jeu dans ma boîte mail.
> Si je l'ai déjà, ma boîte me dit quand et combien je l'ai payé (parfois ça fait mal) en me sortant le mail de commande.


Ca marche aussi sur l'appli de ta banque.

----------


## BenRicard

> Je sais pas si ça a été dit, mais le pack complet de Surviving Mars est à seulement 20 balles
> Ca inclue Le jeu de base + le season pass (dans lequel on trouve l'apparemment génial Green Planet récemment sorti) + l'upgrade deluxe qui apporte un peu de cosmétique


Tu es sur que le DLC Green Planet est bien inclus dans le package que tu mentionnes ? A ce compte là, ça m'intéresse fortement !  ::):

----------


## Banjozor

Salut les canards , j'ai un voucher -15% sur fanatical valable jusqu'au 09/07 si ça intéresse quelqu'un me mp.

----------


## Anonyme210226

> Tu es sur que le DLC Green Planet est bien inclus dans le package que tu mentionnes ? A ce compte là, ça m'intéresse fortement !


Dans le Season Pass, il y a :
- Space Race 
- Marsvision Song Context
- Colony Design Pack 
- Green Planet 
- Project Laika

----------


## BenRicard

> Dans le Season Pass, il y a :
> - Space Race 
> - Marsvision Song Context
> - Colony Design Pack 
> - Green Planet 
> - Project Laika


Ok merci ! L'offre est donc carrément inintéressante.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Tu es sur que le DLC Green Planet est bien inclus dans le package que tu mentionnes ? A ce compte là, ça m'intéresse fortement !





> Ok merci ! L'offre est donc carrément inintéressante.


Huh ?

----------


## Baalim

Envie d'un pad pas cher ?
La fnac du centre de lyon vends des mini hori ps4 à 10€

https://www.fnac.com/Mini-Pad-filair.../a11169698/w-4

Bon, évidemment, si vous avez les pouces comme ceux de Harvester, ce n'est pas la peine d'y penser  ::ninja::

----------


## barbarian_bros

> Envie d'un pad pas cher ?
> La fnac du centre de lyon vends des mini hori ps4 à 10€
> 
> https://www.fnac.com/Mini-Pad-filair.../a11169698/w-4
> 
> Bon, évidemment, si vous avez les pouces comme ceux de Harvester, ce n'est pas la peine d'y penser


Doit plus y en avoir... je le vois à 30,75€ et de toute façon avec mes paluches taille 10...

----------


## BenRicard

> Huh ?


ouai tu m'as compris ! j'ai rippé sur mon clavier !  ::):

----------


## Baalim

> Doit plus y en avoir... je le vois à 30,75€ et de toute façon avec mes paluches taille 10...


Uniquement en magasin. Il y a en avait une dizaine tout à l'heure à -70%

La photo n'était là que pour illustrer  :;):

----------


## FB74

Je suis passé dans un Micromania, il y avait* Marvel vs Capcom Infinite* (PC) à 9.99 euros.

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> Uniquement en magasin. Il y a en avait une dizaine tout à l'heure à -70%
> 
> La photo n'était là que pour illustrer


Tu ne contentes plus des Fnac de Paris pour tes tournées de soldes mais tu étends tes déplacements aux Fnac de toute la France maintenant ?

----------


## FB74

> Tu ne contentes plus des Fnac de Paris pour tes tournées de soldes mais tu étends tes déplacements aux Fnac de toute la France maintenant ?


Et pour le black Friday, il se déplace dans les Wallmart des USA.  ::ninja::

----------


## acdctabs

> Uniquement en magasin. Il y a en avait une dizaine tout à l'heure à -70%
> 
> La photo n'était là que pour illustrer


J'en ai une qui me sert d'appoint pour Bomberman, ça fait le taf, le câble est assez long.

----------


## Baalim

> Tu ne contentes plus des Fnac de Paris pour tes tournées de soldes mais tu étends tes déplacements aux Fnac de toute la France maintenant ?


J'avais du temps à tuer en arrivant à Lyon, il y avait la clim, ça m'a semblé être une bonne idée  ::ninja::

----------


## Kargadum

> Je rebondis sur sur le post de Baalim car il y a aussi le DLC de Deep Sky Derelicts à pas cher : 
> 
> Deep Sky Derelicts - New Prospects, 1,75€
> https://www.gamebillet.com/deep-sky-...-new-prospects


Merci Baalim et Yaryan !

----------


## BenRicard

Perrave ! Baalim s'exporte ! J'aurais su, je serais descendu te demander un autographe !  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> Perrave ! Baalim s'exporte ! J'aurais su, je serais descendu te demander un autographe !


T'es lyonnais avec un pseudo pareil ?  ::O: 

Je sais pas ce que je fous là... Je suis en pleine exposition coléoptères  :Sweat:

----------


## BenRicard

je suis pas loin.  ::): 

Rencontrer Baalim en char et en os...J'aurais enfin eu la preuve que tu n'es pas un bot  ::P:

----------


## FB74

> je suis pas loin. 
> 
> Rencontrer Baalim en char et en os...J'aurais enfin eu la preuve que tu n'es pas un bot


C'est surtout que le dernier samedi du mois, c'est soirée péplum/ combats de gladiateurs chez Baalim, donc méfiance s'il t'invite...  :Sweat:

----------


## Bentic

Dites, les coins, je voudrais me prendre le monthly, et j'ai un coupon -10% par mail, mais quand je clique dessus la réduction n'a pas l'air de s'appliquer. Est-ce que c'est normal ?  ::blink:: 
Ça indique pourtant que le coupon est valable jusqu'au 5 juillet.  ::mellow:: 
Est-ce que c'est parce que j'ai déjà été abonné précédemment et que je n'y ai pas droit ? (du coup, ils pourraient trier les mails qu'ils envoient...)

----------


## pipoop

Il se frotte a l'huile d'olive

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> ouai tu m'as compris !


Non.  ::ninja:: 




> je suis pas loin. 
> 
> Rencontrer Baalim en char et en os...J'aurais enfin eu la preuve que tu n'es pas un bot


C'est beau l'innocence des fans. Tu sais c'est comme les jeux vidéos auxquels tu as pu jouer plus jeune, il vaut mieux rester avec une image idéalisée en tête  ::ninja::

----------


## rogercoincoin

et Baalim va faire un tour sur la cote d'azur .. si si.. il va enfin essayer son maillot  de bain acheté en solde....
la classe Baalimesque !  :haha:

----------


## eluus

Question bête : sur GOG, TW3 Blood & Wine est en promo.
J'avais fini le jeu il y a longtemps et donc supprimé les données, la sauvegarde est récupérée ou je dois tout me taper ? Peut être même qu'il n'y a pas besoin de la sauvegarde ...

----------


## rogercoincoin

Ben sur la page de the Witcher 3, sur GOG, tu regardes les caractéristiques du jeu  et moi je vois :
*Cloud saves*...

Donc sans doute que cela va marcher.....  :;):

----------


## Pinkipou

Réinstalle le jeu de base d'abord et tu verras si GOG a bien conservé ta sauvegarde. Surtout que tu vas en avoir besoin parce que l'extension est calibrée pour du level 30+ (de mémoire).

----------


## Getz

> Question bête : sur GOG, TW3 Blood & Wine est en promo.
> J'avais fini le jeu il y a longtemps et donc supprimé les données, la sauvegarde est récupérée ou je dois tout me taper ? Peut être même qu'il n'y a pas besoin de la sauvegarde ...


J'ai repris le jeu donc je peux te répondre: 
- Si tu avais installé le jeu via gog galaxy, et activé la syncro des sauvegardes, oui tu les retrouveras. Sinon, ça me semble difficile, sauf tu es toujours sur le même PC à la rigueur.
- Sinon, le jeu m'a proposé de commencer directement à un niveau spécifié pour pouvoir commencer chaque extension.

Perso j'ai repris une new Game +, donc je conserve pas mal de choses, c'est assez confortable  :;):

----------


## eluus

Merci pour toutes ces réponses  :;):

----------


## Yeun

> Deep sky derelicts, 5€


Merci, j’étais passé a coté de cette merveille 
Et pour moins de 7€ le jeu + dlc c’est vraiment une belle affaire

----------


## Baalim

Bundle à 1 € avec evil genius, frozen synapse prime et quarantine :
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games...egy-bundle-pc/

Dans sa quête effrénée pour toucher le fond le plus vite possible, la PlayStation mini classique est vendue à 29 € chez Micromania avec en cadeau une figurine TOTAKU (sonic, BFV, ni no kuni 2, crash bandycoot etc) :
https://www.micromania.fr/produits-d...on/totaku.html


Fnac des ternes : story of seasons, luigi's mansion 2 et fire emblem warrior à 13 € sur 3DS (non, ce n'est pas une marque de pc).

----------


## odji

IG revient avec un bundle pas trop mauvais: https://www.indiegala.com/badlands-p...m-games-bundle

----------


## Flad

> Bundle à 1 € avec evil genius, frozen synapse prime et quarantine :
> https://www.greenmangaming.com/games...egy-bundle-pc/
> 
> Dans sa quête effrénée pour toucher le fond le plus vite possible, la PlayStation mini classique est vendue à 29 € chez Micromania avec en cadeau une figurine TOTAKU (sonic, BFV, ni no kuni 2, crash bandycoot etc) :
> https://www.micromania.fr/produits-d...on/totaku.html
> 
> 
> Fnac des ternes : story of seasons, luigi's mansion 2 et fire emblem warrior à 13 € sur 3DS (*non, ce n'est pas une marque de pc*).


 :X1:   :Vibre:

----------


## Magnarrok

Pour les abonnés prime Amazon, ces derniers vous file un coupon de 10€ valable à partir de 25€ du 1er juillet au 21 juillet 2019 pour l'ajout d'amazon assistant sur votre navigateur. 

+ d'infos sur Dealabs : https://www.dealabs.com/bons-plans/s...mment-25201481

Ça a fonctionné pour moi en tout cas.

----------


## Baalim

Un bundle de 4 jeux pour 2.49 €
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games/shooter-bundle-pc/




> 4 Games, 1 Bundle
> 
> From Teleglitch to Killing Floor, take aim at the Shooter bundle! Fight to the last ditch - all at a deadly discount.
> 
> Teleglitch: Die More Edition
> In a cold, dark future dominated by mega-corporations, a small lonely planet on the edge of habitable space is the site of a shadowy research facility specializing in necrotic tissue reactivation. You are a scientist who has suddenly awoken to the realization that you are the lone survivor.
> 
> War Tech Fighters
> War Tech Fighters - the space action game that combines the spectacular action of Japanese Anime with Hollywood Blockbusters. Configure, upgrade and customize your War Tech and dive into battle to fight back the Zatronian forces and save your galaxy!
> ...


- - - Mise à jour - - -




> 


Nan, je vois toujours pas  ::ninja::

----------


## Magnarrok

Les jeux Twitch du mois sont dispo !

For The King
The Escapists
Cultist Simulator
Yooka-Laylee

----------


## Calys

> Cultist Simulator


 ::wub::

----------


## Baalim

> Les jeux Twitch du mois sont dispo !
> 
> For The King
> The Escapists
> Cultist Simulator
> Yooka-Laylee


Damned, ils font comme l'EGS. 100% de jeux déjà possédés dans cette fournée  ::sad:: 

Pour les amateurs de jeux de merde, une manette ps4 + spyro reignited + un jeu ps4 bonus pour 60€

https://www.micromania.fr/dual-shock...-v2-73923.html

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Les jeux Twitch du mois sont dispo !
> 
> For The King
> The Escapists
> Cultist Simulator
> Yooka-Laylee


Hum pas mal du tout cette fournée  ::love::

----------


## Baalim

Je découvre avec une certaine stupéfaction que grandia 2 est un jeu made in Canada à l'occasion de cette nouvelle promo sur gog

https://www.gog.com/promo/20190701_canada_sale

En même temps, j'ai toujours su que final fantasy était en réalité un jeu iranien.  ::ninja:: 



Bundle leisure suit larry à 2 €
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...t-larry-bundle

The golf club 2 à 9 $
https://www.wingamestore.com/product...e-Golf-Club-2/

Darksider 3 à 17.80 €
https://uk.gamesplanet.com/game/dark...am-key--3240-1

----------


## odji

> IG revient avec un bundle pas trop mauvais: https://www.indiegala.com/badlands-p...m-games-bundle


j'me quote car je suis tombé sur ce commentaire via reddit:  https://twitter.com/Dan_Adelman/stat...02745279053824

en gros, le publisher Badland a mis une gentille quenelle au dev de Axiom Verge qui bossait pour son fils handicapé... ca explique peut-etre le fait d'avoir trouvé cette perle indie (axiom verge!) rapidement sur l'Epic store suite a une offre financierement forcement non refusable..

----------


## Baalim

> j'me quote car je suis tombé sur ce commentaire via reddit:  https://twitter.com/Dan_Adelman/stat...02745279053824
> 
> en gros, le publisher Badland a mis une gentille quenelle au dev de Axiom Verge qui bossait pour son fils handicapé... ca explique peut-etre le fait d'avoir trouvé cette perle indie (axiom verge!) rapidement sur l'Epic store suite a une offre financierement forcement non refusable..


Je venais juste de lire le même message.
Beau ramassis d'enflures "si" c'est avéré.  :tired:

----------


## odji

> Je venais juste de lire le même message.
> Beau ramassis d'enflures "si" c'est avéré.


oui apparemment http://www.axiomverge.com/blog/the-i...cial-needs-dad

----------


## Baalim

Into the breach, 6.74€
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/into-the-breach

Near death 2.96€
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/near-death

Je suis tombé là dessus via le fil de discussion Age of barbarian.  :Facepalm: 
https://store.steampowered.com/app/1001220/BoneCraft/

C'est vraiment open bar chez steam  :Sweat:

----------


## JulLeBarge

> C'est vraiment open bar chez steam


Le plus fou c'est que ce jeu a des avis plutôt positifs et que j'ai un ami qui l'a en wishlist  ::ninja::

----------


## Spilke Spiegel

> The golf club 2 à 9 $
> https://www.wingamestore.com/product...e-Golf-Club-2/


5.99 sur Steam  :haha: 

Mais en fait peut être que baalim nous envoie sur des faux bons plans pour conquérir le MONDE

----------


## Baalim

Ah  :Facepalm:

----------


## Flad

> 5.99 sur Steam 
> 
> Mais en fait peut être que baalim nous envoie sur des faux bons plans pour conquérir le MONDE


Il est plus Minus que Cortex si tu vois ce que je veux dire  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Baalim

> Il est plus Minus que Cortex si tu vois ce que je veux dire


J'aurais imaginé une référence moins pourrie  ::siffle::

----------


## Marmottas

Change d'avatar :

----------


## Franky Mikey

> j'me quote car je suis tombé sur ce commentaire via reddit:  https://twitter.com/Dan_Adelman/stat...02745279053824
> 
> en gros, le publisher Badland a mis une gentille quenelle au dev de Axiom Verge qui bossait pour son fils handicapé... ca explique peut-etre le fait d'avoir trouvé cette perle indie (axiom verge!) rapidement sur l'Epic store suite a une offre financierement forcement non refusable..


Ah c'est moche. 
Et il y a bien le logo Badland sur mon exemplaire physique (version Switch), donc j'imagine que ça fait partie du pognon dont Tom Happ attend toujours de voir la couleur.

----------


## Wolverine

Un VN *t*ex*t*uel pour récupérer des masques pour Payday 2

.H6LAK-Q40VT-GX4PG.

----------


## FB74

Bundle Playstation:
https://www.humblebundle.com/games/i...-rebundle-2019

Ouais génial...  :tired: 

Cool, c'est pas pour les européens.  :Cigare:

----------


## Wolverine

et c'est un Re-bundle en plus   :nawak:

----------


## odji

pour le prix d'un monthly, payez-vous un dead cells,  hatred et chromagun sur IG https://www.indiegala.com/pocket-size-6-games-bundle



si ca vous semble trop cher, retour au lit gratuit, toujours chez IG:  https://freebies.indiegala.com/back-..._id=freebaalim

----------


## Getz

> Si ca vous semble trop cher, retour au lit gratuit, toujours chez IG:  https://freebies.indiegala.com/back-to-bed/?*dev_id=freebaalim*


Très louche ce lien  :Cafe2:

----------


## FB74

> Très louche ce lien


Ouais.  :tired: 

odji = multi de Baalim ?  :tired:

----------


## Baalim

Diantre, j'ai merdé  :Sweat:

----------


## FB74

"odji baalim" = "J'ai  mal o' bid' " ? 

 :tired:

----------


## nova

> Bundle Playstation:
> https://www.humblebundle.com/games/i...-rebundle-2019
> 
> Ouais génial... 
> 
> Cool, c'est pas pour les européens.


Je les ai déja tous sur PC.

----------


## Anonyme210226

> Le plus fou c'est que ce jeu a des avis plutôt positifs et que j'ai un ami qui l'a en wishlist


Et c'est pas Baalim, je suis presque déçu.

----------


## Gordor

> "odji baalim" = "J'ai  mal o' bid' " ?


Nice !

----------


## Baalim

Lancement de l'offre upay+
https://store.ubi.com/fr/home

Lethis daring discoverers à 1.5€
https://store.steampowered.com/app/5...g_Discoverers/

Motorcycle club à 1.5€
https://store.steampowered.com/app/3...torcycle_Club/

Vu dans le itch.io bundle de groupees, valley of the moon, un fantasy stardew en early Access à 0.73€
https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...y_Of_The_Moon/

----------


## Franky Mikey

Ils auraient pu l'appeler Stardew Valley of the Harvest Moon à ce compte-là.  :tired:

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> upay+


Ahah, joli  ::XD::

----------


## Baalim

Laisse mon ombre là où elle se trouve, sale pervers  :tired:

----------


## Herr Peter

Quelques offres sympa (parmi tant d'autres....) pour les soldes d'été sur Itch:

Swim Out à 2,99$
Neo Struct à 1,79$
Whispering Willow à 1,99$
Pavillion à 4,99$
Concrete Jungle à 3,49$
Super Win The Game à 1,59$
Tick Tock: A Tale For Two à 4,49$

----------


## Baalim

Nouveau bundle chez indie gala
https://www.indiegala.com/redemption...m_medium=email

Non seulement ça ne vend pas forcément du rêve mais en plus de ça, vous pourrez constater que le nombre de titres se réduit à vue d'œil.

Cette saleté d'application Amazon m'empêche de poster un lien direct mais fire emblem warriors est à 10€ sur 3ds
https://www.dealabs.com/bons-plans/f...do-3ds-1655015

Evil bank manager, qui n'est étrangement pas une exclusivité EGS, est à 6$
https://www.chrono.gg/

Retour de la totale Skullgirls à 1€
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...-complete-pack

Petit aparté pour dire aux amateurs de metal symphonique (oui, il y en a) qu'il a y a des trucs vraiment pas mal dans ce bundle groupees :

----------


## Baalim

[QUOTE=Baalim;12406674]Nouveau bundle chez indie gala
https://www.indiegala.com/redemption...m_medium=email

Non seulement ça ne vend pas forcément du rêve mais en plus de ça, vous pourrez constater que le nombre de titres se réduit à vue d'œil.

Cette saleté d'application Amazon m'empêche de poster un lien direct mais fire emblem warriors est à 10€ sur 3ds
https://www.dealabs.com/bons-plans/f...do-3ds-1655015

Evil bank manager, qui n'est étrangement pas une exclusivité EGS, est à 6$
https://www.chrono.gg/

Retour de la totale Skullgirls à 1€
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...-complete-pack

Petit aparté pour dire aux amateurs de metal symphonique (oui, il y en a) qu'il a y a des trucs vraiment pas mal dans ce bundle groupees :

https://groupees.com/ffmb

----------


## Herr Peter

> Petit aparté pour dire aux amateurs de metal symphonique (oui, il y en a) qu'il a y a des trucs vraiment pas mal dans ce bundle groupees :
> 
> https://groupees.com/ffmb


Rien que pour m'avoir fait découvrir le groupe Kroh, ça valait la peine de parler de ce bundle.  ::):

----------


## Baalim

> Rien que pour m'avoir fait découvrir le groupe Kroh, ça valait la peine de parler de ce bundle.


Ah ben celui-là, je ne l'ai justement pas encore écouté (contrairement à Selene, Metalwings, Imperial Age et Daedric tales)  ::): 
Ça sera le prochain sur la liste.

Belle promo sur la microsoft RTS collection 
https://store.steampowered.com/bundl...TS_Collection/

----------


## bbd

> Rien que pour m'avoir fait découvrir le groupe Kroh, ça valait la peine de parler de ce bundle.


Ah oui les allemands, les fameux kroh d'Hambourg. C'est un groupe de métal, non ?

----------


## Herr Peter

> Ah oui les allemands, les fameux kroh d'Hambourg. C'est un groupe de métal, non ?
> 
> https://s2.qwant.com/thumbr/0x380/d/...=0&b=1&p=0&a=1


Ce gag ne date pas d'bière !

----------


## Marmottas

> Ce gag ne date pas d'bière !


Il fut même élu N°1 à Malte en 1664 ! :-p

----------


## Baalim

Burnstar switch à 1$ sur le store US.
https://www.nintendo.com/games/detail/burnstar-switch/

----------


## aggelon

Planet Explorers désormais gratuit sur Steam

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Planet Explorers désormais gratuit sur Steam


Alors apparemment il y a une histoire pas banale derrière.  :WTF: 

Et des gens pas contents.

----------


## Baalim

> Alors apparemment il y a une histoire pas banale derrière. 
> 
> Et des gens pas contents.


Ça me rappelle le fiasco Project zomboid d'il y a quelques années.

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Alors apparemment il y a une histoire pas banale derrière. 
> 
> Et des gens pas contents.


Oh bordel, j'avais pas tilté que c'etait les mêmes devs que "My time at Portia"...  ::O:

----------


## aggelon

AH je ne savais pas non plus, ni pour l'histoire, ni pour Portia ! Merci  ::): 

C'est donc une précision importante : le jeu ne marche qu'en solo maintenant si j'ai bien compris ?

Perso, c'est ce qui m'intéressait, donc ça ne change rien, mais ce n'est peut-être pas le cas pour tout le monde.

----------


## Wulfstan

> Alors apparemment il y a une histoire pas banale derrière.


Parce que ça peut paraître un peu invraisemblable au premier abord, les explications d'un développeur dans les commentaires :




> @The sap is rising! We have all of our available code backed up on our SVN server. But the programmer that wrote the lobby code back in 2014 wrote some of the code directly to the lobby server. So we don't have these, and since this programmer isn't here anymore, and probably wouldn't remember what he wrote even if he were, the entire thing doesn't work unless we rewrite.





> @Hoochfox Unfortunately, it really is due to incompetence on our part. We really didn't know that our server programmer was writing some of the code directly to the server until we went looking for it after the server deleted our code. We thought we'd just pop the backed-up code directly onto the new server and that'd be the end of it.





> @Katie Yeah, we will. We're still keeping the lobby server up and running just because it's the only way to access all the ISOs on the Workshop. *We'll let players play the sequel way before anyone else on a branch of PE. And we'll give a big discount for PE2 to all PE players. Keep in mind a lot of us spent 5 years on this project, this isn't want we wanted and we hate it more than anyone, and we know a lot of players are disappointed in us.* But at this point, it's really just getting your trust back through action instead of words. We'll need to make PE2 great enough to win you back.

----------


## pikkpi

> Alors apparemment il y a une histoire pas banale derrière. 
> 
> Et des gens pas contents.


Quand je bossais en dev pendant la bulle _Mondes Virtuels_ il nous était arrivé le même truc dans ma boite. Le serveur qui décède, et impossible de refaire une installation vu que le middleware multiplayer était plus supporté. Très bonne expérience  :;): 


___

edit : Ayé Overcooked offert sur l'EGS, prochain jeu Torchlight......*1*

----------


## Eskimon

Overcooked 1 gratuit sur EGS, Torchlight à venir.

----------


## pikkpi

Merci pour le rappel !  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

Vous voulez bousiller vos souvenirs de jeunesse ?
Achetez donc Turok 1 et 2 en bundle à 8.79 €
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/turok-bundle

----------


## Ruvon

> Vous voulez bousiller vos souvenirs de jeunesse ?
> Achetez donc Turok 1 et 2 en bundle à 8.79 €
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/turok-bundle


J'étais pas si vieux quand le 1 est sorti.

Ben c'était déjà de la merde à l'époque.

 ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> J'étais pas si vieux quand le 1 est sorti.
> 
> Ben c'était déjà de la merde à l'époque.


Ils avaient déjà compris la technique "ARK" : s'il y a des dinosaures, ça ne peut pas être complètement de la merde.
C'était couillu, quatre ans à peine après Super mario movie et son bowser en carton.

----------


## Baalim

2 jeux Megadrive gratuits à choisir sur 5 choix possibles sur le site des développeurs amplitude (me demandez pas pourquoi chez eux et pas chez Sega directement).

https://ganes2gether.com/

À noter que le site est actuellement caput.


Un skate, un piaf et des chapeaux à collectionner ?
Il ne leur reste plus qu'à chopper une exclusivité Epic et ils auront vraiment tout compris.




https://megalomanium.itch.io/skatebird-demo


La totale à 10€ pour override, le jeu de mech qui se foutent sur la tronche.

https://store.steampowered.com/sub/317980/

Quelqu'un l'a deja essayé ?

----------


## FB74

Quand j'ai reçu le mail hier, c'était déjà plus ou moins le cas, tout ne s'affichait pas sur le site.  :tired:

----------


## neophus

> Vous voulez bousiller vos souvenirs de jeunesse ?
> Achetez donc Turok 1 et 2 en bundle à 8.79 €
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/turok-bundle


Ouais légèrement moins cher que de s'acheter les 2 séparés avec les soldes actuellement sur steam, mai encore trop cher à mon goût

----------


## torrpenn

> 2 jeux Megadrive gratuits à choisir sur 5 choix possibles sur le site des développeurs amplitude (me demandez pas pourquoi chez eux et pas chez Sega directement).
> 
> https://ganes2gether.com/
> 
> À noter que le site est actuellement caput.


Peut-être à cause d'une erreur de frappe  ::rolleyes:: 

https://games2gether.com/

Bon, le giveaway est quand même tout cassé, mais ça aide à aller sur le site

----------


## Tenebris

C'est dredi, c'est MONTHLY !!!!!!  :Vibre: 

Du coup, j'ai acheté un jeu sur steam y a 2 jours, j'y touche plus (pour pas dépasser les 2h) tant que le monthly n'est pas apparu au cas ou  ::P:

----------


## Baalim

> C'est dredi, c'est MONTHLY !!!!!! 
> 
> Du coup, j'ai acheté un jeu sur steam y a 2 jours, j'y touche plus (pour pas dépasser les 2h) tant que le monthly n'est pas apparu au cas ou


Tiens, ça me fait penser qu'on ne voit plus Shapa dans le coin depuis un moment déjà...

----------


## Baalim

Des boobs et de la baston pour 9 € avec le subtil dead or school :

https://store.steampowered.com/app/7...EAD_OR_SCHOOL/

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Tiens, ça me fait penser qu'on ne voit plus Shapa dans le coin depuis un moment déjà...





> Première journée dans mon nouveau taf, une équipe sympa, un chef cool. Un menu super bon. Le. Pied. 
> 
> Pourvu que ça dure.

----------


## Baalim

4 temps:

Auchan : 
bloodborne 10€
Anthem ps4/x1 16€

Micromania :
My hero one justice : 10€
My time at portia ps4 10€

----------


## Baalim

Fanatical anthology mega bundle !

https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...gy-mega-bundle

Du vieux, du re-bundle mais 18 jeux pour 3.75 €


Sinon, incoming Monthly
Vivement qu'on puisse râler  :Bave: 

Et un bundle indie gala à 9 € avec starbound et Destination primus vita (je l'ai, je l'ai pas ?  ::wacko::  )

https://www.indiegala.com/store-bundle/the-space-bundle

----------


## odji

Bunch Keys Bundle #43: American Dream

https://www.bunchkeys.com/bunch-keys-bundle-43

----------


## FB74

> Fanatical anthology mega bundle !
> 
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...gy-mega-bundle
> 
> Du vieux, du re-bundle mais 18 jeux pour 3.75 €


Pas mauvais pour le prix quand même.

J'avais de bons souvenirs de GT Legends.  ::):

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Des boobs et de la baston pour 9 € avec le subtil dead or school :
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/7...EAD_OR_SCHOOL/


Quelle horreur !  ::o:

----------


## FB74

> Quelle horreur !


_"Baalim Golden Seal of approval."_©  :Indeed:

----------


## fletch2099

> Tiens, ça me fait penser qu'on ne voit plus Shapa dans le coin depuis un moment déjà...


Mouif, elle m'a pas manqué à moi

----------


## erynnie

Le humble d’août s’annonce solide : Surviving Mars et Kingdom come deliverance en reveal

----------


## Baalim

> _"Baalim Golden Seal of approval."_©


Tu m'étonnes. Je viens d'ailleurs de l'acheter  :Cigare: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Pas mauvais pour le prix quand même.
> 
> J'avais de bons souvenirs de GT Legends.


Pour le coup, il doit me rester un ou deux exemplaires en stock.

----------


## Catel

KINGDOM COME §§§§§  :Vibre:   :Vibre:

----------


## Oldnoobie

Oep mais j'ai déjà Surviving Mars, va falloir que je trouve à le fourguer à pas cher.
Et bordel j'ai déjà Road Redemption...

Punaise la valeur moyenne du prochain bundle c'est le tiers à peine des précédents qui déjà ne faisaient que diminuer...

----------


## odji

HB assure, tant sur la suite du bundle de juillet que sur les titres phares de aout..

----------


## Baalim

Histoire de refroidir un peu vos ardeurs, un nouveau bundle groupees en précommande :

https://groupees.com/bab60

----------


## pesos

> Oep mais j'ai déjà Surviving Mars, va falloir que je trouve à le fourguer à pas cher.
> Et bordel j'ai déjà Road Redemption...
> 
> Punaise la valeur moyenne du prochain bundle c'est le tiers à peine des précédents qui déjà ne faisaient que diminuer...


Suivant le prix ça peut m'intéresser pour Surviving Mars !

----------


## Baalim

> Oep mais j'ai déjà Surviving Mars, va falloir que je trouve à le fourguer à pas cher.
> Et bordel j'ai déjà Road Redemption...
> 
> Punaise la valeur moyenne du prochain bundle c'est le tiers à peine des précédents qui déjà ne faisaient que diminuer...


Y'a manifestement un plantage. Surviving mars a un prix de vente de 30 €. Idem pour Kingdom come. Humble ne parle visiblement que du prix des deux jeux annoncés.

----------


## Wulfstan

> Punaise la valeur moyenne du prochain bundle c'est le tiers à peine des précédents qui déjà ne faisaient que diminuer...


En comparant les MSRP (prix suggérés par le fabricant pour chaque jeu), plutôt la moitié ($60) pour les seuls deux jeux annoncés jusqu'ici, mais oui, ça ne fait que descendre mois après mois : 

January: $261
February: $214
March: $209
April: $171
May: $146
June: $139
July : $136

En tout cas, pour qui cherchait à jouer à *Kingdom Come Deliverance* (comme moi), ça reste globalement une bonne affaire, son historique plus bas étant de 18 euros. Ça me permettra de retester *Surviving Mars* même si je n'avais pas été très convaincu pendant le we gratuit, et j'en profiterai pour prendre les jeux du Trove qui m'intéressent en même temps.

Edit: je me rends compte que la vision seule des 7 derniers mois est plutôt biaisée, parce qu'en remontant jusqu'à 2016/2017 on voit que les bundles à $125-$150 étaient déjà réguliers, c'est plutôt le $261 de janvier dernier qui est une exception.

----------


## madgic

Bon je suis désinscrit du monthly et j'y suis depuis le tout début.

Trop de jeux que j'ai déjà et ceux que j'ai pas il y a peu de chance que j'y joue.

----------


## Baalim

> En comparant les MSRP (prix suggérés par le fabricant pour chaque jeu), plutôt la moitié ($60) pour les seuls deux jeux annoncés jusqu'ici, mais oui, ça ne fait que descendre mois après mois : 
> 
> January: $261
> February: $214
> March: $209
> April: $171
> May: $146
> June: $139
> July : $136
> ...


Faut quand même noter que le MSRP est souvent faussé par certains éditeurs qui gonflent les prix (nan, Bobby, je ne parle pas de toi, bien entendu).

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Bon je suis désinscrit du monthly et j'y suis depuis le tout début.
> 
> Trop de jeux que j'ai déjà et ceux que j'ai pas il y a peu de chance que j'y joue.


Tout pareil. je joue pas aux jeux.... mais je suis abonné jusqu'en décembre 2019  :Facepalm: 



NEW RETROWAVE ULTIMATE BUNDLE : 45 EP & LP :
https://groupees.com/nrw-ultimate

----------


## Franky Mikey

Encore un chouette Monthly. Très satisfait de l'offre jusqu'à présent pour ma part, même si un grand nombre de jeux se retrouvent inévitablement dans les limbes du backlog.

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Encore un chouette Monthly. Très satisfait de l'offre jusqu'à présent pour ma part, même si un grand nombre de jeux se retrouvent inévitablement dans les limbes du backlog.


Donne moi quelque chose alors  ::siffle::

----------


## madgic

> Tout pareil. je joue pas aux jeux.... mais je suis abonné jusqu'en décembre 2019


Et moi jusqu'en janvier  :Facepalm:   :Facepalm:

----------


## rogercoincoin

c'est marrant.. je suis du genre à ne pas aimer les abonnements : pour les revues, pour le téléphone portable, etc.

Mais là c'est du "blind test" en ne sachant jamais sur quoi on va tomber d'un mois à un autre.  :haha: 
Comme les pochette Panini (les plus vieux comprendront ....)..

Trine 1 et 2 à pas cher sur GOG : https://www.gog.com/promo/20190703_m...ale_frozenbyte  :;):

----------


## Baalim

Beaucoup de VN en promo chez GOG :

https://www.gog.com/promo/20190705_w..._visual_novels

----------


## Baalim

Soda girls à 2.69 €
Beaucoup d'avis positifs pour ce jeu mais, rien à faire, il ne m'emballe pas des masses.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/519080/Soda_Girls/

----------


## Franky Mikey

Elles sont trop habillées ?  ::siffle::

----------


## Flad

Manque de boobs et de tentacules surement  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Baalim

> Elles sont trop habillées ?


Ça ou alors le fait que les combos ont l'air très limités et le jeu très linéaire. Va savoir.

----------


## Marmottas

> Ça ou alors le fait que les combos ont l'air très limités et le jeu très linéaire. Va savoir.


Cela serait surtout dommage de multiplier les jeux dans ta bibliothèque... Tu risquerais d'en avoir trop...  ::P:

----------


## Baalim

> Cela serait surtout dommage de multiplier les jeux dans ta bibliothèque... Tu risquerais d'en avoir trop...


Je crois que j'ai encore de la marge.
Regarde le profil du mec avec lequel je viens de faire un échange  ::siffle:: 

https://steamcommunity.com/id/gt4w/



Promo sur les jeux "légendaires" sur uplay :

https://store.ubi.com/fr/deals

----------


## Marmottas

> Je crois que j'ai encore de la marge.
> Regarde le profil du mec avec lequel je viens de faire un échange 
> 
> https://steamcommunity.com/id/gt4w/


Le million de succès !  :Cigare:

----------


## Jughurta

Il doit passer plus de temps à consulter des guides qu'à jouer. 18 000 jeux, il a plus de jeux que tous les stores réunis à l'exception de Steam.

----------


## FB74

> Je crois que j'ai encore de la marge.
> Regarde le profil du mec avec lequel je viens de faire un échange 
> 
> https://steamcommunity.com/id/gt4w/

----------


## rogercoincoin

Il est russe... c'est Poutine ! 
Il a rien à branl** de ses journées.....

----------


## Shapa

> Tiens, ça me fait penser qu'on ne voit plus Shapa dans le coin depuis un moment déjà...


Depuis que j'ai acheté une Xbox en fait  :tired: 




> Mouif, elle m'a pas manqué à moi
> https://media.ouest-france.fr/v1/pic...bbb137907fd62b


OK tu peux m'appeler Marlène.

----------


## Baalim

856M8-KT*07-IA2GY

* = désormais en open bar sur steam




**8NB-I9Z8E-E0Z6J 

** = succède au mythique GoldenEye



60W*9-Q**F3-QWNIR

*** = essaye ... de trouver  ::trollface:: 



6WJ5D-FPEHP-WQ**I

** = y'a déjà moins d'escaliers.



KYPXH-8CA*N-555*7

** = Amstraaaaaaaad 4000



**W3C-KVIIP-X97FI 

** = deliverance en mode médiéval



PRZ**-R58DB-6KVFR

** = En lieu et place de paypal



96*HJ-K*WBT-QH3E5

** = Avant que le chaos ne frappe



LIRVI-AEN*Y-0E*4Q

** = au top après 50 ans de carrière



**D6D-298EM-A9V8I 

** = bricks are heavy



NLIZY-4KGHN-MYM**

** = Chasseur de grosses bestioles

----------


## Nanaki

> ...


J'ai pris Manhunt, merci.

----------


## pipoop

t'as reussi a en comprendre qu'un avoue

----------


## Nanaki

Non, c'est juste que je ne m’appelle pas menthalo  ::P:

----------


## Gorillaz

J'ai tenté et remporté Teslagrad, merci mon petit Baalim  :Prey:

----------


## FB74

Merci pour Mortal Kombat 11.  :;): 






 ::ninja::

----------


## Supergounou

> Merci pour Mortal Kombat 11.


Non, ça s'écrit K.A.R.A.K.A.R.A.  ::P:

----------


## Marmottas

J'ai pris Zero reflex (mais c'était surtout pour vérifier que ma passion pour l'Amstrad était toujours là...)

Merci

----------


## Fretch

J'ai pris World of Goo. Merci!

Marrant ces enigmes!  :^_^:

----------


## toufmag

J"ai pris AI War: Fleet Command. Merci !!

----------


## Eoporas

Whispering Willows activé. Merci !!

----------


## KVD

J'ai rien pris parce que j'ai rien compris  ::(:

----------


## pipoop

Ouais on peut avoir la solution?

----------


## Marmottas

J'ai pris Karakara (en tapant bricks are heavy dans Google car je ne connaissais pas ce groupe)

----------


## Flad

Rien compris pour avoir Mysterium, du coup je le laisse.

----------


## Oldnoobie

> non, ça s'écrit k.a.r.a.k.a.r.a.


m.e.h.a. ?

----------


## Baalim

*Vampire the masquerade bloodline 2 à 14.57 €*
https://www.allyouplay.com/en/vampir...e-bloodlines-2

Difficile de croire que ce n'est pas une erreur de prix mais bon, qui ne tente rien, n'a pas de refund.

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> *Vampire the masquerade bloodline 2 à 14.57 €*
> https://www.allyouplay.com/en/vampir...e-bloodlines-2
> 
> Difficile de croire que ce n'est pas une erreur de prix mais bon, qui ne tente rien, n'a pas de refund.


T'as essayé?

----------


## Baalim

> T'as essayé?


Ouaip, j'ai zéro éthique, un paypal et je suis candide.  :Cigare: 






E2LAY-CRT55-**ZI*

*** = GOG ne les aime pas trop, Gabe vachement plus.




9**36-00L3E-EM38J

** = Vieille citroën



A5FNA-*6*GR-QIYLJ

** = machine virtuelle



99PHT-GX634-*Y**N

*** = aiment beaucoup les cagoules  ::ninja:: 



DAGKQ-3KWJA-*48*5

** = Capcom au pays des samuraïs

----------


## Evilblacksheep

J'imagine que y'a pas de clé immédiatement?

----------


## Baalim

> J'imagine que y'a pas de clé immédiatement?


Ça serait trop beau  ::trollface::

----------


## Nanaki

J'essaye depuis tout à l'heure mais impossible de mettre le jeu dans le panier.
Sinon il y a aussi Wargroove pour 3,40€ https://www.allyouplay.com/en/wargroove-row

----------


## Baalim

> J'essaye depuis tout à l'heure mais impossible de mettre le jeu dans le panier.
> Sinon il y a aussi Wargroove pour 3,40€ https://www.allyouplay.com/en/wargroove-row


Suspect. Ils avaient déjà rectifié leur erreur pour wargroove hier ou avant hier.

----------


## Evilblacksheep

J'ai tenté le coup aussi au final pour l'edition blood moon à 20€, ca m'a pris des plombes car le site rame pas mal, mais au final c'est passé et j'ai eu un mail de confirmation. Merci du bon plan baalim  :;):

----------


## Baalim

> J'ai tenté le coup aussi au final pour l'edition blood moon à 20€, ca m'a pris des plombes car le site rame pas mal, mais au final c'est passé et j'ai eu un mail de confirmation. Merci du bon plan baalim


Me remercie pas trop vite. Certains redditers indiquent avoir déjà reçu un refund.

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Me remercie pas trop vite. Certains redditers indiquent avoir déjà reçu un refund.


Ceux qui ont eu un refund sont ceux qui ont utilisé une adresse paypal differente de l'email sur leur compte du site. Apparement ca n'a aucun rapport avec la preco du jeu lui meme. 

Sinon y'a aussi hitman2 gold à 22€ sur le meme site, j'hesite. *backlog explodes*

----------


## Baalim

On verra bien.


Retour en stock de Yokai watch 2 : esprits farceurs 3DS à 5 €
https://www.amazon.fr/Yo-Kai-Watch-2...dp/B01N5WAO53/

Sinon, l'autre version, fantômes bouffis, est à 8 €
https://www.amazon.fr/Yo-Kai-Watch-2...dp/B01N3AYGJI/

Pour l'exhaustivité, la troisième version à 8.28 €
https://www.cdiscount.com/jeux-pc-vi...html#mpos=3|cd


Le clavier mécanique pour les vrais : 1 seule touche à la fois  :Facepalm: 

https://www.cdiscount.com/informatiq...304bx31a9.html

30 € le lot clavier, casque et souris

----------


## Flad

Merci Baalim pour Mysterium.

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Ceux qui ont eu un refund sont ceux qui ont utilisé une adresse paypal differente de l'email sur leur compte du site. Apparement ca n'a aucun rapport avec la preco du jeu lui meme. 
> 
> Sinon y'a aussi hitman2 gold à 22€ sur le meme site, j'hesite. *backlog explodes*


J'ai essayé de le prendre aussi mais j'ai une erreur qui s'affiche en haut: "You need to accept our Privacy Policy and Cookie Notice to be able to make a purchase". Sauf que j'ai rien qui apparaît. Adblock désactivé.

----------


## Evilblacksheep

y'avait un truc à cocher juste au dessus du bouton de validation du panier pour les conditions de vente il me semble?

----------


## Bibik

Ca a l'air d'être du 8 ou 9 sur l'échelle Direct2Drive  :nawak:  je tenterais pas.

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Ca a l'air d'être du 8 ou 9 sur l'échelle Direct2Drive  je tenterais pas.


Ca a pas l'air, il est référencé sur les sites de comparaison de prix (qui n'ont pas les trucs louches) et les clés viennent des éditeurs d'apres ce qu'ils affichent.

----------


## Gordor

> Ceux qui ont eu un refund sont ceux qui ont utilisé une adresse paypal differente de l'email sur leur compte du site. Apparement ca n'a aucun rapport avec la preco du jeu lui meme. 
> 
> Sinon y'a aussi hitman2 gold à 22€ sur le meme site, j'hesite. *backlog explodes*


J’ai été remboursé dans la même seconde que débité.
Et j’ai le même e-mail PayPal / compte

----------


## Stelarc

> Ceux qui ont eu un refund sont ceux qui ont utilisé une adresse paypal differente de l'email sur leur compte du site. Apparement ca n'a aucun rapport avec la preco du jeu lui meme. 
> 
> Sinon y'a aussi hitman2 gold à 22€ sur le meme site, j'hesite. *backlog explodes*


Quelqu'un a déjà acheté sur cette boutique ?

----------


## JulLeBarge

J'ai galéré mais j'ai réussi à le prendre, on va voir si refund ou pas refund...

----------


## Mastaba

Ca se situe où sur la charte pantone de la légalité, allyouplay?

----------


## azruqh

> Ca se situe où sur la charte pantone de la légalité, allyouplay?


La plupart des canards se référent à ITAD.

----------


## Mastaba

ITAD n'indique que les sites ok, mais n'est pas exhaustif.
Play-asia n'y est pas non plus par exemple.

----------


## Wulfstan

> Ca se situe où sur la charte pantone de la légalité, allyouplay?


Legit. Le site est régulièrement référencé sur le subreddit GameDeals qui n'autorise pas les sites de marché gris.

Par contre il a mauvaise réputation de par son amateurisme et sa lenteur : reviews ITAD.

----------


## poitou

> Merci Baalim pour Mysterium.


Ah...excellent...Et c'était quoi le "*** = Avant que le chaos ne frappe*" please ??

----------


## Baalim

> Ah...excellent...Et c'était quoi le "*** = Avant que le chaos ne frappe*" please ??


*D*ungeon *M*aster






EDIT : après avoir galéré 5/10 minutes, je viens de prendre wargroove à 3.40 €
Clé activée.
Si c'est vraiment une erreur de prix, c'est le site le moins réactif du marché.

Cela dit, je me rappelle encore de humble qui avait réussi à obtenir la révocation de ma clé call of cthulhu alors que le jeu était activé, installé et lancé.  :tired: 


Tiens, en parlant de lui (*call of cthulhu*): 16 € sur ps4 ou xbox one à la fnac :
https://jeux-video.fnac.com/a1052787...-PlayStation-4

----------


## poitou

> *D*ungeon *M*aster
> 
> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...k_Coverart.png


Hahahaha....J'en ai tenté des trucs...genre...
"Avant le KO" de la boxe....c'est 10 ==> 1 et 0
ou "Avant le KO" dans l'alphabet, c'est J et N
ou "Avant le KO" sur le clavier, c'est J et I
...


mais c'était trop recherché pour moi ce Dungeon Master  ::P: 

Merci pour ces énigmes, cela m'a permis de passer un bon moment  :;):

----------


## Maalak

Et quand tu les résous, tu te rends compte que certains sont passés avant sans rien dire.

----------


## FB74

> Et quand tu les résous, tu te rends compte que certains sont passés avant sans rien dire.


En fait c'est Baalim qui récupère ses propres clés.  ::ninja:: 


 ::trollface::

----------


## vectra

BMDJ,

Je m'apprêtais à claquer à contre-coeur 10.49 euros dans un jeu en solde qui n'est d'habitude jamais soldé, pour ne pas attendre la thanksgiving avant une nouvelle promo.
_"voulez-vous utiliser votre coupon de 5€" ?_
 Oui. Je ne sais pas d'où il sort, c'est marqué nulle part, mais ouais, carrément.
*"voulez-vous utiliser votre coupon de 5€" ?* 
 :Vibre: 

Montant du porte-monnaie: 89 cts
 :Bave: 

Le jeu pour rien.
Bon, j'ai testé ensuite, je n'ai plus de coupons en stock visiblement.

----------


## FB74

Ouais, ça fait toujours plaisir ce genre de truc.  :Cigare:

----------


## Catel

Bin tu devais avoir gagné assez de points au jeu des soldes Steam, voilà.

----------


## Baalim

Fields of glory 2 à 7€
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/field-of-glory-ii

Je pe rappelle encore du premier  :Bave:

----------


## vectra

> Bin tu devais avoir gagné assez de points au jeu des soldes Steam, voilà.


Je ne me suis pas amusé à perdre du temps à ça.
Visiblement, c'était la récompense cumulée pour des achats réalisés depuis les soldes du nouvel an.

----------


## Whiskey

> BMDJ,
> 
> Je m'apprêtais à claquer à contre-coeur 10.49 euros dans un jeu en solde qui n'est d'habitude jamais soldé, pour ne pas attendre la thanksgiving avant une nouvelle promo.
> _"voulez-vous utiliser votre coupon de 5€" ?_
>  Oui. Je ne sais pas d'où il sort, c'est marqué nulle part, mais ouais, carrément.
> *"voulez-vous utiliser votre coupon de 5€" ?* 
> 
> 
> Montant du porte-monnaie: 89 cts
> ...


Yep j'ai profiter des jetons pour me prendre cyberpunk 2077 a 24.99 au lieu de 59.99  ::P:  En fait tu gagne des jetons a chaque achats pendant la période de soldes.

----------


## Tenebris

Les bons d'achat de 5 euros sont valables jusqu'à quand sur Steam là? M'en reste un.

----------


## SAAvenger

> Fields of glory 2 à 7€
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/field-of-glory-ii
> 
> Je pe rappelle encore du premier


Avec Field of Glory Empires qui débarque dans 3 jours c'est très conseillé  :;):  
(review dysto de FOG:Empires tant que j'y suis: https://dystopeek.fr/jouer/field-of-glory-empires/ )

----------


## Whiskey

> Les bons d'achat de 5 euros sont valables jusqu'à quand sur Steam là? M'en reste un.


J'imagine jusqu'a la fin des soldes.

----------


## pesos

> Yep j'ai profiter des jetons pour me prendre cyberpunk 2077 a 24.99 au lieu de 59.99  En fait tu gagne des jetons a chaque achats pendant la période de soldes.


Waouh t'en as eu tant que ça ? J'étais content d'avoir 5 euros moi  ::ninja::

----------


## Whiskey

> Waouh t'en as eu tant que ça ? J'étais content d'avoir 5 euros moi


Le pire c'est que je me suis jamais intéressé a cela, donc oui, avec les achats récents et autres, les points ce sont cumulé  ::ninja::

----------


## odji

IG doodle bundle

journée de la baguette chez gog:  https://www.gog.com/promo/20190709_french_week

----------


## Baalim

Arrrh Gross synthwave bundle chez Groupees :
https://groupees.com/nrw-ultimate

Et un bundle de bouquins d'horreur:
https://groupees.com/horrorsofsummer

Et pour les plus vieux, la disney afternoon collection à 7.5$
https://www.chrono.gg/

----------


## Anonyme210226

Mais comment vous avez fait pour avoir ces coupons de 5 € ? Je reste bloqué à 100 points / jour moi.

----------


## acdctabs

Ils ont dépensé 150€ pendant les soldes.

----------


## Bibik

> Ils ont dépensé 150€ pendant les soldes.


C'est ça, y'a aussi ceux qui ont conservés leurs points des soldes lunaires de février dernier ce qui leur a donné un bon boost !

----------


## acdctabs

> C'est ça, y'a aussi ceux qui ont conservés leurs points des soldes lunaires de février dernier ce qui leur a donné un bon boost !


Parce qu’ils avaient dépensé 150€ pendant les soldes lunaires  ::P:

----------


## RomTaka

> journée de la baguette chez gog


Sur ce topic, ça risque d'intéresser moins de monde qu'une journée de la braguette...

Sinon, pour en revenir au sujet, BattleTech à son plus bas historique : 10,69 € sur WinGamestore (sans compter les éventuels 5% du code PCGAMES5OFF).

----------


## Baalim

Je risque ma peau mais j'ai quelque chose à vous dire :

La souri Mamba est à 40 € chez darty !

https://www.darty.com/nav/achat/acce...generique_awin



Tales of Berseria à 10.26 €
https://www.wingamestore.com/product...s-of-Berseria/

Un nouveau record pour Dragon ball fighter Z à 11.15 €
https://www.wingamestore.com/product...BALL-FighterZ/

----------


## odji

comme inedi ca rime souvent avec pourri, voici le weekly de chez dig:
https://dailyindiegame.com/site_weeklybundle_46.html

----------


## rogercoincoin

> IG doodle bundle
> 
> journée de la baguette chez gog:  https://www.gog.com/promo/20190709_french_week


Oui.. bon ben .. "sortez couvert" avec vos baguettes les gars, hein !!  ::o:

----------


## Mastaba

Comment vous faites pour voir le nombre de points steam?

----------


## pipoop

> Arrrh Gross synthwave bundle chez Groupees :
> https://groupees.com/nrw-ultimate
> 
> Et un bundle de bouquins d'horreur:
> https://groupees.com/horrorsofsummer
> 
> Et pour les plus vieux, la disney afternoon collection à 7.5$
> https://www.chrono.gg/


Groupees cette bande de fils de personne qui font payer des albums gratuits

----------


## Baalim

> Groupees cette bande de fils de personne qui font payer des albums gratuits


Vu qu'il y a pratiquement tout le catalogue du label, fallait bien que ça arrive mais il est vrai que le premier palier n'est pas franchement engageant.

Il semblerait que humble ait provisoirement augmenté le montant de la réduction offerte aux abonnés

https://www.reddit.com/r/GameDeals/c...ff_for_humble/

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Comment vous faites pour voir le nombre de points steam?


Sur la page du jeu, tu as le décompte de tes points

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Je risque ma peau mais j'ai quelque chose à vous dire :
> 
> La souri Mamba est à 40 € chez darty !


Cet ascenseur émotionnel, juste le temps de lire dans les caracs sur la page "souris ergonomique pour droitier". 
Fais l'amour à ta maman avec un clavier IBM dans son fondement et un câble USB tressé dans ton urêtre, l'ergonomie.

----------


## Gordor

> Cet ascenseur émotionnel, juste le temps de lire dans les caracs sur la page "souris ergonomique pour droitier". 
> Fais l'amour à ta maman avec un clavier IBM dans son fondement et un câble USB tressé dans ton urêtre


Non merci

----------


## Gorillaz

> Cet ascenseur émotionnel, juste le temps de lire dans les caracs sur la page "souris ergonomique pour droitier". 
> Fais l'amour à ta maman avec un clavier IBM dans son fondement et un câble USB tressé dans ton urêtre, l'ergonomie.


Toi aussi ?  :Emo: 
Tant pis, je reste sur ma copperhead ...

----------


## Nanaki

Pour un temps limité, Humble Bundle offre 20% de réduction (au lieu des 10% habituel) sur le Humble Store pour les abonnés Monthly



EDIT : 



> Attention, ce n'est pas automatique. Par défaut la réduction est de 15% et il faut cliquer sur "manage your reward" dans le panier pour mettre le curseur à 20%. Tous les prix du store reflètent alors ce nouveau taux.


Merci bbd pour la précision

----------


## rogercoincoin

J’achète .. j'achète ..

----------


## Tenebris

Tarifs que j'ai trouvé supers intéressants:

Tropico 6 à 19.99 brousoufs sur Auchan

Ainsi que DIRT Rally 2.0 goldmachin édition à 29.99

Et TW 3 Kingdoms à 39.99

----------


## Baalim

Darty ternes
Souris Corsair M65 Pro RGB à 28€

----------


## JulLeBarge

Casque WMR HP à 99€ à la Fnac:
https://www.fnac.com/Casque-de-Reali.../a11034431/w-4

Faites vite...

----------


## bbd

> Pour un temps limité, Humble Bundle offre 20% de réduction (au lieu des 10% habituel) sur le Humble Store pour les abonnés Monthly
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2019/07/09/166...4261965d51.jpg


Attention, ce n'est pas automatique. Par défaut la réduction est de 15% et il faut cliquer sur "manage your reward" dans le panier pour mettre le curseur à 20%. Tous les prix du store reflètent alors ce nouveau taux.

----------


## wushu_calimero

> Casque WMR HP à 99€ à la Fnac:
> https://www.fnac.com/Casque-de-Reali.../a11034431/w-4
> 
> Faites vite...


ton lien est à *3*99€
ou alors soit c'est déjà fini soit y' a un BR que je n'ai pas vu ?

----------


## JulLeBarge

Déjà fini

----------


## Baalim

> Déjà fini


Ce fut rapide. Merci encore  :;):

----------


## SuperBacalhau

> ton lien est à *3*99€
> ou alors soit c'est déjà fini soit y' a un BR que je n'ai pas vu ?


Je suis allé sur le lien 30 minutes après le post de JulLeBarge et c'était déjà repassé à 399€. 

ça sent l'erreur de prix quand même cette histoire...

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Je suis allé sur le lien 30 minutes après le post de JulLeBarge et c'était déjà repassé à 399€. 
> 
> ça sent l'erreur de prix quand même cette histoire...


Non c'était une fin de stock à écouler.

----------


## Baalim

> Je suis allé sur le lien 30 minutes après le post de JulLeBarge et c'était déjà repassé à 399€. 
> 
> ça sent l'erreur de prix quand même cette histoire...


Pour l'instant, je n'ai reçu aucun courriel d'annulation.

Pour vampire bloodlines 2 non plus, tu me diras  ::siffle::

----------


## odji

bon, un bundle de jeux videos ce soir chez les libraires HB?

----------


## Wolverine

Ou juste rien du tout ? (encore)

Un Humble Nothing re-re-re-Bundle ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Jughurta

Pas de bunlde, en gros il y aura rien cet été ou alors c'est définitivement mort.

----------


## FB74

Clair... ils filent un mauvais coton là...  :tired:

----------


## Getz

Pas le deal du siècle mais l'arrivée de *Supraland* sur Gog est accompagnée d'une petite ristourne de 33% (soit 13€39):
https://www.gog.com/game/supraland

----------


## Baalim

Un bundle sympathique à 4 € chez gmg
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games...ure-bundle-pc/




> Rocket Knight
> Sparkster makes his triumphant arrival on next-gen platforms with Rocket Knight, the newest chapter in the classic side-scrolling rocket action series. Our favorite opossum hero returns home after 15 years to find the kingdom of Zephyrus in shambles.
> 
> Innerspace
> Soar through virgin skies and dive into lost oceans as you hunt for the ancient gods of the Inverse, a forsaken realm of inside-out planets. Created by a small team of seven developers and originally funded on Kickstarter, InnerSpace is a bright, colorful exploration flying game with no horizons.
> 
> Beyond Eyes
> Beyond Eyes is a modern fairy tale about finding courage and friendship. Step by step, uncover an incredible world, carefully guiding Rae, a young blind girl, on a life changing journey.
> 
> ...



Strange brigade à son prix plancher à 12.5 €https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/strange-brigade

----------


## Baalim

Pokemon, let's go Evoli ! à 20 € sur switch pour les gros dégénérés comme Flad :
https://www.culture.leclerc/jeux-vid...45496423209-pr


Pour les types encore plus louches, au hasard le staff de Dystopeek.fr, il y a une promo générale sur les wargames slitherine chez Fanatical :

https://www.fanatical.com/en/latest-deals

----------


## Harvester

On a déjà tout  ::ninja::

----------


## Flad

> Pokemon, let's go Evoli ! à 20 € sur switch pour les gros dégénérés comme Flad :
> https://www.culture.leclerc/jeux-vid...45496423209-pr
> 
> 
> Pour les types encore plus louches, au hasard le staff de Dystopeek.fr, il y a une promo générale sur les wargames slitherine chez Fanatical :
> 
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/latest-deals


 :ouaiouai:

----------


## Nanaki

> Un bundle sympathique à 4 € chez gmg
> https://www.greenmangaming.com/games...ure-bundle-pc/


C'est une bonne occasion pour récupérer Rocket Knight qui n'est normalement pas dispo en France sur Steam.

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Strange brigade à son prix plancher à 12.5 €https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/strange-brigade


Y a plus grand-monde dessus, n'achetez pas sans une bande potes avec qui jouer, notamment pour découvrir que sous ses beaux atours c'est un jeu avec une mécanique de loot à chier et un feeling de shoot franchement moyen. Une déception irrémédiable.

----------


## Baalim

Oh ! un dungeon master ! 
En légère promo à 8.90 €
*https://store.steampowered.com/app/8...Dragon_Knight/*




L'excellent stardew valley à 5 € sur android :
https://play.google.com/store/apps/d....stardewvalley

Toujours sur pc... ahem, android, this is the police est à 4 €
https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...id=com.hg.titp


Yakuza Kiwami à 13.40 €
https://www.wingamestore.com/product...Yakuza-Kiwami/

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Toi aussi ? 
> Tant pis, je reste sur ma copperhead ...


Je ne suis pas déçu de ma Taipan, ça fait bien 6 ans que je m'en sers tous les jours. Contre toute attente le revêtement gomme vieillit bien (RIP ma diamondback 3G dont la gomme a viré patafix...).

----------


## Eskimon

> L'excellent stardew valley à 5 € sur android :
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/d....stardewvalley


Moi je vois plus 6€ que 5 (au lieu de 9)  ::trollface::

----------


## Gorillaz

> Je ne suis pas déçu de ma Taipan, ça fait bien 6 ans que je m'en sers tous les jours. Contre toute attente le revêtement gomme vieillit bien (RIP ma diamondback 3G dont la gomme a viré patafix...).


Perso j'en ai beaucoup sué avec ma copperhead car le design est loin d'être "neutre" et ne permet pas facilement d'utiliser les boutons côté annulaire. 
Du coup j'ai pris la sale habitude d'utiliser mes souris "penchées" (genre pouce sur la tranche, index+majeur sur le clic gauche, annulaire sur l'autre tranche)
Faudrait que je teste une souris ambidextre avec une forme plus lissée, genre la Logitech G Pro wireless. Mais quand tu vois le prix  ::unsure::

----------


## Romanito

Avis à ceux qui ont profité de l'offre de lancement Xbox Game Pass PC à 1€ le premier mois... Elle est toujours valide un mois plus tard.
Mon premier mois est arrivé à expiration, MS me proposait de poursuivre en renouvellement automatique à 3.99€ par mois, j'ai annulé le renouvellement et j'ai vu que je pouvais à nouveau prendre un "premier mois" pour 1€.
Je sais pas comment ils gèrent leur truc, mais ça fait un mois de plus pour pas cher.  ::P:

----------


## odji

Un nouveau bundle pour belle maman:
https://www.indiegala.com/match-3-steam-bundle

----------


## Calys

> Un nouveau bundle pour belle maman:
> https://www.indiegala.com/match-3-steam-bundle


 :tired: 

C'est bien les match-3  :Emo: 
Enfin, peut-être pas ceux-là mais c'est bien...

----------


## odji

> C'est bien les match-3 
> Enfin, peut-être pas ceux-là mais c'est bien...


j'ai pas dit le contraire, un petit jeu bien casu de temps a autre...

bundlestar nous ressort les bundles pour 1 dollar: https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...-battle-bundle   et https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/dollar-war-bundle

----------


## Baalim

Guacamelee 2 et un dlc pour 9$
https://www.chrono.gg/

----------


## Flad

> C'est bien les match-3 
> Enfin, peut-être pas ceux-là mais c'est bien...


Huniepop, best match-3 ever !

----------


## madgic

> Huniepop, best match-3 ever !


Vivement le 2  :Vibre: 

Sinon il y a gems of war qui est très bien  :;):

----------


## purEcontact

C'est du bon plan console mais comme la rubrique idoine n'est pas forcément la plus visitée et que ça peut intéresser des gens :



> Pokemon let's Go Evoli
> Pokemon let's Go Pikachu
> 
> Au choix, à 19,90€ dans l'espace culturel leclerc.

----------


## Baalim

En fait, c'est pratique, ce topic, pour compter le nombre de mecs qui m'ont en ignore list  ::sad:: 


God's trigger à 9 €
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/god-s-trigger
https://store.steampowered.com/app/488730/Gods_Trigger/

----------


## Supergounou

God's trigger à 9 € !
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/god-s-trigger
https://store.steampowered.com/app/488730/Gods_Trigger/

Foncez !  :;):

----------


## Gorillaz

> En fait, c'est pratique, ce topic, pour compter le nombre de mecs qui m'ont en ignore list 
> 
> 
> God's trigger à 9 €
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/god-s-trigger
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/488730/Gods_Trigger/





> God's trigger à 9 € !
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/god-s-trigger
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/488730/Gods_Trigger/
> 
> Foncez !


 :haha:

----------


## FB74

Plus personne ne lit les posts de Baalim...  :Emo:

----------


## Supergounou

Perso j'ai fait un script pour ban son nom de mon OS quelque soit le logiciel utilisé.
J'ai la belle vie depuis  ::P:

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Huniepop, best match-3 ever !


Toi t'as pas joué à Mirror ^^

----------


## Baalim

> Perso j'ai fait un script pour ban son nom de mon OS quelque soit le logiciel utilisé.
> J'ai la belle vie depuis



Sinistre raclure keuponne  :tired: 
En plus, ton script ne marche pas des masses vu qu'il n'a pas détecté que Ruvon était un de mes multis  ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Frostpunk, 13.3 €
https://www.wingamestore.com/product/8913/Frostpunk/

Redout 6.39 €
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/re...hanced-edition

Wizrogue, lointain spin off de wizardry, 1.20 €
https://www.gamersgate.com/DD-WIZROG...th-of-wizardry





> Toi t'as pas joué à Mirror ^^


Vachement plus dur, d'ailleurs.

----------


## Oldnoobie

Ah ? j'ai pas trouvé. HuniePop j'ai dû décrocher en cours d'histoire, je ne savais plus quelle meuf voulait quel type d item etc... ça devenait verbeux et neuneu, limite casse-couille. Mirror une fois que tu as les bons combos de pouvoirs (qui comme pour chaque match-3 tourne essentiellement autour de la confiscation de tours de jeu à l'adversaire) ça passe, faut juste parfois quelques ajustements. Hell Girls en revanche...ardu.

----------


## Baalim

> Ah ? j'ai pas trouvé. HuniePop j'ai dû décrocher en cours d'histoire, je ne savais plus quelle meuf voulait quel type d item etc... ça devenait verbeux et neuneu, limite casse-couille. Mirror une fois que tu as les bons combos de pouvoirs (qui comme pour chaque match-3 tourne essentiellement autour de la confiscation de tours de jeu à l'adversaire) ça passe, faut juste parfois quelques ajustements. Hell Girls en revanche...ardu.


Je confirme pour Hell girls.
S'agissant de mirror, j'ai trouvé que certains pouvoirs étaient assez excessifs.


Du dlc gratos pour The division 2 chez twitch prime.
Les amazon prime days se rapprochant, j'espère qu'on aura droit à quelques jeux comme l'année dernière.

https://twitch.amazon.com/prime/loot/division2

----------


## banditbandit

> Je confirme pour Hell girls.
> S'agissant de mirror, j'ai trouvé que certains pouvoirs étaient assez excessifs.


Hell Girls vraiment sympa, j'ai pas trouvé ça trop raide, surtout en venant d'un Gems Of War. Mirror je le note, en plus il est pas cher.

----------


## Baalim

> Hell Girls vraiment sympa, j'ai pas trouvé ça trop raide, surtout en venant d'un Gems Of War. Mirror je le note, en plus il est pas cher.


Par contre mirror contient des scènes vraiment explicites qui ne peuvent pas être zappées, du moins à ma connaissance. Il vaut mieux le savoir avant l'achat.

Pour les joueurs radins, je signale que la Fnac des Ternes en tout cas se débarrasse de claviers SteelSeries apex 300 à 27 € l'unité

----------


## purEcontact

> En fait, c'est pratique, ce topic, pour compter le nombre de mecs qui m'ont en ignore list


T'es pas dans mon ignore list mais je parcours pas les pages précédentes quand je poste ce que j'estime être un bon plan.
Si t'es sur la même page, à la limite je vais lire en diagonale mais si tu l'es pas, y'a peu de chance que j'aille jusqu'à cliquer sur le bouton page précédente pour m'assurer que personne ne l'a mis avant moi.

----------


## acdctabs

et un jour les canards découvrirent les abonnements à un topic...

----------


## rduburo

> et un jour les canards découvrirent les abonnements à un topic...


Tu te places dans la peau d'un consommateur de bons plans.
PurEcontact a l'air d'être un fournisseur de bons plans mais pas un consommateur.

----------


## Stelarc

> et un jour les canards découvrirent les abonnements à un topic...


Et la mort du drapal ? T'es sans cœur. :Emo:

----------


## banditbandit

> Par contre mirror contient des scènes vraiment explicites qui ne peuvent pas être zappées, du moins à ma connaissance. Il vaut mieux le savoir avant l'achat.


C'est pas ça qui va m'arrêter.  ::ninja::  pervers:

----------


## Wulfstan

> T'es pas dans mon ignore list mais je parcours pas les pages précédentes quand je poste ce que j'estime être un bon plan.
> Si t'es sur la même page, à la limite je vais lire en diagonale mais si tu l'es pas, y'a peu de chance que j'aille jusqu'à cliquer sur le bouton page précédente pour m'assurer que personne ne l'a mis avant moi.


Imagine si tout le monde faisait comme toi.

----------


## Zerger

Rien à voir avec les bons plans, mais on est train de faire les cons sur Discord avec SteamDB:

https://steamdb.info/calculator/7656...6949703/?cc=us

@Baalim, il est bien assuré ton compte steam, rassure-moi?  ::):

----------


## Flad

> Rien à voir avec les bons plans, mais on est train de faire les cons sur Discord avec SteamDB:
> 
> https://steamdb.info/calculator/7656...6949703/?cc=us
> 
> @Baalim, il est bien assuré ton compte steam, rassure-moi?


Marrant ça, en cherchant avec mon pseudo je tombe sur le compte de quelqu'un d'autre...

----------


## Baalim

> Rien à voir avec les bons plans, mais on est train de faire les cons sur Discord avec SteamDB:
> 
> https://steamdb.info/calculator/7656...6949703/?cc=us
> 
> @Baalim, il est bien assuré ton compte steam, rassure-moi?


Sécurisé en tout cas mais je peux te dire que le coût réel est vachement éloigné de cette valeur théorique.

----------


## Zerger

Oui, je me doute bien que tu as acheté 90% des jeux en bundle.

N'est-ce pas?

----------


## Baalim

> Oui, je me doute bien que tu as acheté 90% des jeux en bundle.
> 
> N'est-ce pas?


Bundle, soldes etc.
honnêtement, je serais bien incapable de te dire quel jeu j'ai pu acheter plein pot.

Torchlight gratos sur l'EGS pour le seul mec au monde qui ne doit pas l'avoir déjà...


Le petit shmup madrobot X gratos
https://freebies.indiegala.com/madro...ev_id=freebies

----------


## Hilikkus

> Torchlight gratos sur l'EGS pour le seul mec au monde qui ne doit pas l'avoir déjà...


Je dois être ce mec... Sauf que Torchlight ne m'intéresse pas le moins du monde!

----------


## odji

Un be mine en presque preco chez groupees: 
https://groupees.com/bme

----------


## Anonyme210226

> Je dois être ce mec... Sauf que Torchlight ne m'intéresse pas le moins du monde!


Tu te tais et tu le prends, c'est Tim qui te l'offre. Et tu dis merci, 88 % des 0 € dépensés iront dans la poche des développeurs !  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

Le wunderbar AC odyssey à 30 € en version gold :
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/as...y-gold-edition

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je dois être ce mec... Sauf que Torchlight ne m'intéresse pas le moins du monde!


Ce qui est, au final, assez cohérent

----------


## Gorillaz

Hé dis donc ! Première fois que j'ai déjà un jeu offert par EGS, je peux enfin râler !

C4EST SCANDALEUX REMBOURSEZ  :Cell: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Le wunderbar AC odyssey à 30 € en version gold :
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/as...y-gold-edition


HAN AVEC LES DLC ?? C4EST SCANDALEUX REMBOURSEZ  :Cell:

----------


## Anonyme210226

Va dormir !

----------


## Eradan

> Et la mort du drapal ? T'es sans cœur.


 Le plus tôt sera le mieux. Devoir passer une série de messages vides et sans intérêt est une purge.

----------


## purEcontact

> Imagine si tout le monde faisait comme toi.


Il y aurait de vrais bons plans en double et les baalimades seraient moins visibles.

Ouais, ça serait vachement mal dans le fond...

Au pire, la prochaine fois que j'estime avoir un bon plan, plutôt que de venir perdre 5 minutes à le poster, j'irai faire autre chose.

Et en effet, j'ai un back log de pas loin de 500 jeux dont très certainement une centaine de "oh mon dieu, c'est un goty" selon les experts CPC donc je ne viens pas ici pour récupérer des bons plans mais uniquement en poster.

A bon entendeur.

----------


## jujupatate

Ok.

----------


## Baalim

Age of wonders 3 gratos  go go go !
https://store.steampowered.com/app/2...f_Wonders_III/



Rayman legends definitive edition Switch à 10€
https://www.nintendo.fr/Jeux/Nintend...n-1176776.html

----------


## Catel

Encore ? Y'a déjà eu un giveaway sur Humble pas plus tard qu'en mai.  :tired:

----------


## Jughurta

*Limbo* prochain jeu gratos chez l'EGS, là encore tout le monde doit l'avoir vu qu'il est sortit en 2010, après Torchlight 1 cette semaine ça sent la baisse de régime.

----------


## purEcontact

> Rayman legends definitive edition Switch à 10€
> https://www.nintendo.fr/Jeux/Nintend...n-1176776.html


Outre rayman, il y a pas mal de soldes sur l'eshop switch et contrairement à l'époque de la Wii U, il y a des promos assez intéressantes (mario lapin crétins ou juste dance 2019 à 15 balles par exemple)

----------


## nova

> Il y aurait de vrais bons plans en double et les baalimades seraient moins visibles.
> 
> Ouais, ça serait vachement mal dans le fond...
> 
> Au pire, la prochaine fois que j'estime avoir un bon plan, plutôt que de venir perdre 5 minutes à le poster, j'irai faire autre chose.
> 
> Et en effet, j'ai un back log de pas loin de 500 jeux dont très certainement une centaine de "oh mon dieu, c'est un goty" selon les experts CPC donc je ne viens pas ici pour récupérer des bons plans mais uniquement en poster.
> 
> A bon entendeur.


On a bien entendu  ::ninja::

----------


## Polochon_street

> Redout 6.39 
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/re...hanced-edition


Y'a des gens qui l'ont et qui recommandent/déconseillent ?
J'avais pas mal accroché à WipeOut, et à 50kr s'il est bien, ce serait con de pas en profiter...

----------


## Baalim

Motorsport manager 2 gratos sur Android.
https://www.app-sales.net/sales/moto...mobile-2-10369


Octopath traveler à 41€
https://store.steampowered.com/app/9...PATH_TRAVELER/

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Y'a des gens qui l'ont et qui recommandent/déconseillent ?
> J'avais pas mal accroché à WipeOut, et à 50kr s'il est bien, ce serait con de pas en profiter...


Je recommande totalement. Instant fun mais pilotage qui demande un peu de maîtrise pour s'apprivoiser, sans tomber dans les commandes poulpiques pour autant.

----------


## purEcontact

> Octopath traveler à 41€
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/9...PATH_TRAVELER/


Attendez qu'il baisse sous les 30€.

----------


## Maalak

> Y'a des gens qui l'ont et qui recommandent/déconseillent ?
> J'avais pas mal accroché à WipeOut, et à 50kr s'il est bien, ce serait con de pas en profiter...


Ca se laisse joueur, oui.
Tu peux tenter sans trop de risques à ce prix-là.  :;):

----------


## rodriguezCIA

Age of Wonder III moins cher que gratuit jusqu'au 15 juillet (après faut payer, et ouais)  ::o: 

EDIT : j'aurais dû remonter le topic avant et non après avoir posté  ::sad::

----------


## Baalim

Avec la réduction provisoire de 20 % pour les abonnés, il y a des prix assez sympathiques sur la boutique de humble : mh World à 22€, tales of vesperia à 16€, edf 5 à 32€ etc.

Ni no kuni 2 à 13.5 € sur ps4
https://www.auchan.fr/ni-no-kuni-ii-...ume/p-c1009321

----------


## Polochon_street

> Je recommande totalement. Instant fun mais pilotage qui demande un peu de maîtrise pour s'apprivoiser, sans tomber dans les commandes poulpiques pour autant.





> Ca se laisse joueur, oui.
> Tu peux tenter sans trop de risques à ce prix-là.


Okay merci des avis, je vais me le prendre du coup  ::):

----------


## banditbandit

Life Goes On: Done to Death petit jeu dont on dit du bien. 1.99 € sur Steam.

----------


## Baalim

Frostpunk dispo dans la formule origin basic
https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/f...050818981.html

Et A plague tale dans la formule pour les riches.

----------


## Baalim

Fnac saint Lazare :

----------


## Gorillaz

Tu bosses à la Fnac Baalim ?  ::P:

----------


## Baalim

> Tu bosses à la Fnac Baalim ?


Non mais je passe souvent par saint lazare et mon bureau est à 5 minutes de ternes  :;): 
Avant, je postais des trucs vus dans les boutiques concurrentes mais vu qu'elles sont pratiquement toutes rétamées aujourd'hui  ::siffle:: 


Dotemu bundle chez indie gala :

https://www.indiegala.com/dotemu-steam-bundle

A 2 €, faut pas hésiter.

----------


## FB74

> Non mais je passe souvent par saint lazare et *mon bureau* est à 5 minutes de ternes


Baalim... bureau... ?  :tired: 


 ::trollface::

----------


## Mastaba

> Fnac saint Lazare :
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2019/07/12/b44...9dbc65581f.jpg


120jeux!
Ca fait 0.225€ le jeu!

----------


## Baalim

> Baalim... bureau... ?


T'imagine pas.

Adventure pick & mix chez fanatical
https://www.fanatical.com/en/pick-an...e-pick-and-mix

----------


## Jughurta

*Adventure Pix-and-Mix* chez Fanatical, 5 jeux pour 2.14€ ou 10 pour 4.09€ ou 15 pour 5.35€, c'est très clairement du déjà vu mais de qualité.

----------


## JulLeBarge

Y'a que Rime qui m'intéresse -.-

----------


## acdctabs

Moi j'en ai 4 que je n'ai pas (dont Rime désolé).
du coup si quelqu'un veut autre chose que Rime / Last Door Season 2 / Still Life 2 / Return to Mysterious Island, il me dit je lui prend.

----------


## odji

> Moi j'en ai 4 que je n'ai pas (dont Rime désolé).
> du coup si quelqu'un veut autre chose que Rime / Last Door Season 2 / Still Life 2 / Return to Mysterious Island, il me dit je lui prend.


je veux bien agatha ^

----------


## acdctabs

> je veux bien agatha ^


J'ai déjà une copie qui traine pour ça. Quelqu'un d'autre du coup ?
(je t'envoie la clé d'ABC en mp)

----------


## Hyeud

Dans ce cas Moebius m'intéresse si c'est possible.

----------


## acdctabs

Dès qu'odji me confirme que la clé d'agatha fonctionne je t'envoie ça.

-edit -
J'ai envoyé ça sur steam Hyeud.

----------


## Jokletox

> Motorsport manager 2 gratos sur Android.
> https://www.app-sales.net/sales/moto...mobile-2-10369


Merci, super bon plan. J'avais bien aimé le premier. 

(Oui moi je dis merci à Baalim et j'ai pas honte !)

----------


## Flad

> Merci, super bon plan. J'avais bien aimé le premier. 
> 
> (Oui moi je dis merci à Baalim et j'ai pas honte !)


Ben tu devrais  :tired:

----------


## acdctabs

Mouais un jeu payant avec des achats ingame, ils peuvent le rendre gratuit ça reste un P2W.

----------


## odji

> Dès qu'odji me confirme que la clé d'agatha fonctionne je t'envoie ça.
> 
> -edit -
> J'ai envoyé ça sur steam Hyeud.


je pensais a un echange classique, j'avais commencé a mouliner paypal... au final ca a fini en don d'agatha!  merci acdctabs!!

comme c'est contagieux, je lache 3 superbes clés pour d'autres inconnus qui trainent sur ce topic  :;): 

Forced: Slightly Better Edition JCQMK-FCF05-L0FFD 
The Great Art Race CJTX6-B8YDL-P2DJ9
Punch Club Deluxe MFJGP-E5EA2-AKWQ6

----------


## Maalak

Je vais tester Punch Club, assez différent de ce que j'ai dans ma bibliothèque. Merci.  ::):

----------


## Baalim

911 operator à 1 $ sur l'eshop US de nintenfo
https://www.nintendo.com/games/detai...erator-switch/

The red string à 5$ et deux nouveaux jeux sur le coin shop chez chrono gg

----------


## Baalim

Le prochain wolfeinstein à 22,50 € avec le code gamingtime
https://www.voidu.com/en/wolfenstein-youngblood

----------


## odji

facilement plus de 20min encore pour préco le dernier bemine https://groupees.com/bme

----------


## Supergounou

> Dotemu bundle chez indie gala :
> 
> https://www.indiegala.com/dotemu-steam-bundle
> 
> A 2 €, faut pas hésiter.


Très beau bundle effectivement, quasi que des (vieux) hits  ::o:

----------


## Mastaba

The Red Strings de chronogg, ca dit quelque chose à quelqu'un?
Point'n click pixel cyberpunk ca m'a l'air sympa, mais d'autres parlent de truc bavard, alors c'est du vrai jeu d'aventure ou pas?
Hilikkus a l'air d'avoir aimé.

----------


## Baalim

La précommande du dernier be mine de groupees est lancée.
2.5$ pour 8 jeux et trois albums.
À noter qu'il s'agit du tout dernier be mine.

https://groupees.com/bme

----------


## purEcontact

> The Red Strings de chronogg, ca dit quelque chose à quelqu'un?
> Point'n click pixel cyberpunk ca m'a l'air sympa, mais d'autres parlent de truc bavard, alors c'est du vrai jeu d'aventure ou pas?
> Hilikkus a l'air d'avoir aimé.


C'est pas vraiment un jeu d'aventure parceque tout ce que tu fais (ou presque), c'est rester derrière ton bar à discuter. Il n'y a pas d'énigmes contrairement à un deponia par exemple (sauf vers la fin).
Le jeu n'est pas très long : c'est une bonne expérience narrative qui peut se boucler en un après midi.

----------


## purEcontact

Double post : j'en ai peut-être un souvenir enjolivé.
Feedback donné quand je l'avais terminé.

----------


## Baalim

P&C vendu à une misère (0.6 €) :
https://store.steampowered.com/app/3...p_reviews_hash

----------


## Baalim

Flashback Switch 6$
https://www.nintendo.com/games/detail/flashback-switch/

Citadale legend trilogy gratos.
https://freebies.indiegala.com/?ref=...m_medium=email

Bonne nouvelle. j'ai plusieurs fois failli acheter ce petit castlevania indé

----------


## banditbandit

Aussi gratos chez IndieGala The Last of Humans Awakening

https://renatoaruffo.indiegala.com/t...ans-awakening/

----------


## Hyeud

> Dès qu'odji me confirme que la clé d'agatha fonctionne je t'envoie ça.
> 
> -edit -
> J'ai envoyé ça sur steam Hyeud.


Merci !

----------


## BenRicard

Tiens bizarre. Le store de chez Humble propose une section "Nintendo Switch", genre nouvelle section dans le magasin. Et lorsque je clique, c'est vide, il n'y a rien de proposé.

----------


## Baalim

> Tiens bizarre. Le store de chez Humble propose une section "Nintendo Switch", genre nouvelle section dans le magasin. Et lorsque je clique, c'est vide, il n'y a rien de proposé.


De mémoire, ça fait quelques mois mais c'est exclusivement réservé aux USA.

Fc5 gold à 22.5€
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/fa...5-gold-edition

J'avais pas vu qu'il était revenu : shooter bundle avec wartech, rage, teleglich et killing floor pour 2.5 €
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games/shooter-bundle-pc/

----------


## Tenebris

> Tiens bizarre. Le store de chez Humble propose une section "Nintendo Switch", genre nouvelle section dans le magasin. Et lorsque je clique, c'est vide, il n'y a rien de proposé.


Les jeux switchent de page dès qu'on clique dessus. C'est la version moderne du jeu de la taupe  ::ninja::

----------


## odji

finalement, g2a c'est pas forcement les méchants:  https://nofrag.com/2019/07/13/139245/

on verra de toute facon bientot disparaitre les clés au profit d'activation via profil comme sur les jeux uplay acheté sur HB, blizzard...


exactement 20 min restant pour préco le dernier be mine!  https://groupees.com/bme

----------


## Wulfstan

> finalement, g2a c'est pas forcement les méchants:  https://nofrag.com/2019/07/13/139245/


Je me sens sale après avoir lu cet article. Sans connaître le fond de l'affaire, j'ai l'impression que l'auteur de l'article est salement biaisé, mène la barque à charge d'un côté et oublie de mentionner ce qui l'arrange de l'autre.

Et quand je lis les quelques commentaires qui gisent en dessous de l'article, je me dis qu'il est parfaitement en phase avec son public.

----------


## Baalim

Retour des cartes fnac en promo (60€ pour 50€ dépensés etc)
https://www.fnac.com/n482165/E-carte...aux-Fnac-Darty

Just dance 2018 Switch à 9.59€
https://www.nintendo.fr/Jeux/Nintend...--1286991.html
14.99 € pour la version 2019
https://www.nintendo.fr/Jeux/Nintend...9-1460747.html

----------


## velociraptor

> Je me sens sale après avoir lu cet article. Sans connaître le fond de l'affaire, j'ai l'impression que l'auteur de l'article est salement biaisé, mène la barque à charge d'un côté et oublie de mentionner ce qui l'arrange de l'autre.
> 
> Et quand je lis les quelques commentaires qui gisent en dessous de l'article, je me dis qu'il est parfaitement en phase avec son public.



Tu ne connais pas le fond de l'affaire mais alors tu aurais de bonnes impressions. Franchement...

----------


## FB74

> Retour des cartes fnac en promo (60€ pour 50€ dépensés etc)
> https://www.fnac.com/n482165/E-carte...aux-Fnac-Darty
> 
> Just dance 2018 Switch à 9.59€
> https://www.nintendo.fr/Jeux/Nintend...--1286991.html
> 14.99 € pour la version 2019
> https://www.nintendo.fr/Jeux/Nintend...9-1460747.html



Et elle est où ma carte cadeau ?  :Tap:

----------


## Baalim

> Et elle est où ma carte cadeau ?


Cherche bien. elle est exactement là où tu penses  ::ninja::

----------


## FB74

> Cherche bien. elle est exactement là où tu penses


Dans ton portefeuille ?  ::wub::

----------


## Baalim

Nan, toujours pas.


Un endless runner avec des zombies, des lycéennes et des militaires pour 79 centimes
https://store.steampowered.com/app/636070/Corridor_Z/

Kerbal Space program à 8.5€
https://www.wingamestore.com/product...Space-Program/

----------


## Wulfstan

> Tu ne connais pas le fond de l'affaire mais alors tu aurais de bonnes impressions. Franchement...


Disons que j'ai suivi les déboires de G2A par le passé et c'était pas franchement reluisant, mais ici ça n'est même pas mentionné. Pour les développeurs je suis moins au courant

Même sans cela, ce n'est pas contradictoire. À la lecture d'un article sur un sujet qui nous est inconnu, on est quand même capable de déceler si la teneur du propos est orientée ou non jusqu'à un certain degré. M'arrêter au milieu d'un article sur un sujet religieux ou historique d'un soi-disant expert pour aller vérifier son pédigrée parce que je tiquais sur pas mal de trucs (alors que je n'y connais pas grand-chose) et m'apercevoir que la personne est effectivement sujet à controverse, ça m'est arrivé plus d'une fois, oui.

Maintenant, quand une personne m'incite à obtenir gratuitement et illégalement son produit plutôt que de l'acheter à un endroit spécifique, et qu'on essaye de me la présenter comme le protagoniste pas net de l'histoire, je pense qu'on essaye vraiment de me prendre pour un con.

----------


## velociraptor

> Disons que j'ai suivi les déboires de G2A par le passé et c'était pas franchement reluisant, mais ici ça n'est même pas mentionné. Pour les développeurs je suis moins au courant
> 
> Même sans cela, ce n'est pas contradictoire. À la lecture d'un article sur un sujet qui nous est inconnu, on est quand même capable de déceler si la teneur du propos est orientée ou non jusqu'à un certain degré. M'arrêter au milieu d'un article sur un sujet religieux ou historique d'un soi-disant expert pour aller vérifier son pédigrée parce que je tiquais sur pas mal de trucs (alors que je n'y connais pas grand-chose) et m'apercevoir que la personne est effectivement sujet à controverse, ça m'est arrivé plus d'une fois, oui.
> 
> Maintenant, quand une personne m'incite à obtenir gratuitement et illégalement son produit plutôt que de l'acheter à un endroit spécifique, et qu'on essaye de me la présenter comme le protagoniste pas net de l'histoire, je pense qu'on essaye vraiment de me prendre pour un con.


Tu as lu l'article ?  Les cartes bleues volées, c'est 0.02%. 

Les clefs en vente ne sont pas volées, elles viennent de pays étranger ou c'est moins cher. D’où les pleurs de perdre tant d'argent, et ensuite les fausses informations.

----------


## Mastaba

> Je me sens sale après avoir lu cet article.  Sans connaître le fond de l'affaire, j'ai l'impression que l'auteur de  l'article est salement biaisé, mène la barque à charge d'un côté et  oublie de mentionner ce qui l'arrange de l'autre.
> 
> Et quand je lis les quelques commentaires qui gisent en dessous de  l'article, je me dis qu'il est parfaitement en phase avec son  public.


Pourquoi?

Il faudrait donc considérer qu'une clé appartient à  jamais au développeur/éditeur qui la vends, et qu'il ne peut pas y  avoir d'intermédiaire?
L'activation directe sans clé tends vers ca.

Pourquoi  pas, mais ca implique qu'on ne pourra simplement plus revendre (le  principe des marketplace comme G2A, mais aussi pourquoi pas de tous les sites intermédiaires imaginables qui se situent entre le développeur et le client final) ou même offrir une clé (comme sur le  topic des dons de CPC).

Revendre une clé d'un jeu que l'on a déjà et  qu'on a obtenu dans un bundle, dans une offre avec une carte graphique  par exemple ne me paraît pas amoral, mais peut être que je suis un dangereux pervers.

Évidemment que l'éditeur ne  touche rien dessus, et encore heureux étant donné qu'il a déjà touché  son argent lors de la vente initiale! Il faudrait peut être aussi lui reverser de l'argent à chaque fois qu'on lance le jeu qu'on a déjà acheté?

Le principe de gifter un jeu même sans passer par une clé est tout autant remis en cause avec les bots dont parle l'article.

On  se dirige vers un monde de plus en plus individualiste et cloisonné, où  la moindre tentative de profiter nous aussi du système est vue comme  une infraction dont il faudrait corriger la faille.

Autrefois on  pouvait partager, prêter, revendre ou offrir ses CD-ROM de jeux; avec  l'arrivée du dématérialisé DRMisé on n'est même plus propriétaire de  quoi que ce soit, mais là on parle de retirer la dernière possibilité de  retransmettre une clé DRMisée déjà achetée.

L'argument du pauvre petit  développeur indé affamé n'est que l'excuse morale bidon pour verrouiller encore un  peu plus toute liberté d'utilisation de son  bien, désormais qualifiée de "dérive".

Tout comme on utilise souvent un exemple biaisé non  représentatif et extrême pour fabriquer le consentement moral de la  population a ce qui n'est qu'une limitation indéfendable de ses droits.

Exemples  classiques de joker usés jusqu'à la corde permettant de justifier une limitation de la  liberté d'expression de manière quasi-magique: le terrorisme, la pédophilie ou l'antisémitisme.
Des sujets tellement polarisants qu'ils permettent l'obtention d'un consentement sur à peu près n'importe quelle perte de droit. Parce que personne n'osera contester de peur d'apparaître comme faisant l'apologie de choses unanimement indéfendables. Même si ca n'a rien à voir.

Le pauvre développeur indé à qui on retire le pain de la bouche, qui oserait lui taper dessus? Si en plus il est face à de grosses boites qui se font leur marge en dépouillant les créateurs de leur travail tels des traders qui se font des millions sans rien produire, c'est encore plus simple.

Alors peut être que G2A lui même n'est pas net sur plein de points; mais le problème n'est en fait pas là, et il est beaucoup plus large.


Le problème est tout simplement que les jeux sont vendus à des prix différents selon les pays, et que l'on souhaite augmenter de manière purement artificielle le prix dans certains pays jugés riches tandis que l'on est prêt à le baisse dans d'autres pays jugés pauvre.

Hors je ne vois pas trop pourquoi habiter un de ces pays devrait être synonyme de désavantage, pourquoi je devrais payer plus cher pour le même produit.
Non pas parce que le produit est plus taxé par L’État afin de financer des services publiques, mais simplement parce que le vendeur se dit qu'il pourra se faire une plus grosse marge en plumant des pigeons plus gras.

----------


## TwinBis

> Le problème est tout simplement que les jeux sont vendus à des prix différents selon les pays, et que l'on souhaite augmenter de manière *purement artificielle* le prix dans certains pays jugés riches tandis que l'on est prêt à le baisse dans d'autres pays jugés pauvre.
> 
> Hors je ne vois pas trop pourquoi *habiter un de ces pays devrait être synonyme de désavantage*, pourquoi je devrais payer plus cher pour le même produit.
> Non pas parce que le produit est plus taxé par L’État afin de financer des services publiques, mais simplement parce que le vendeur se dit qu'il pourra se faire une plus grosse marge en plumant des pigeons plus gras.


 :WTF:   :Facepalm: 

Adapter le prix d'un produit à son marché c'est le  b.a.-ba de l'économie. Ça n'a pas été inventé avec les clés Steam.
Et chouiner à l'injustice parce que les jeux sont plus chers dans les pays riches que dans les pays pauvres, nan mais sérieux, t'as honte de rien.

----------


## purEcontact

Je vais pas faire l'expert CPC parce que je suis pas si calé que ça mais il me semble que l'écart significatif de prix provient essentiellement :
- des 20% de taxes appliqués par l'UE sur les biens culturels
- des taux de changes 

Une fois que vous appliquez ces 2 éléments, il n'y a que quelques euros de différences entre un jeu vendu par un distributeur agréé et un jeu vendu via la marché gris.
Pour moi, ça s'explique par les coûts liés à la plateforme et son SAV (coûts moindres pour les revendeurs).

----------


## Hyeud

> Adapter le prix d'un produit à son marché c'est le  b.a.-ba de l'économie. Ça n'a pas été inventé avec les clés Steam.
> Et chouiner à l'injustice parce que les jeux sont plus chers dans les pays riches que dans les pays pauvres, nan mais sérieux, t'as honte de rien.


Bon déjà, il chouine pas. La réalité c'est bien que le problème vient des prix différents, et que la mondialisation permet d'en profiter pour les clients. Et puis de toutes façons, c'est la faute à Steam  :Cell:  Allez tous sur EGS ou GoG ou Uplay  ::ninja::

----------


## velociraptor

On ne parle ps de 5% de différence sur les prix, on parle de jeux allant de 60€ à 10€. Et bien sur que si l'on peut plumer le larron, ils ne vont pas s'en priver, bien sur que c'est la base de l'économie. On parle d'une industrie qui génère d’énorme quantités d'argent, avec la propagation d’informations mensongères et qui vont nous faire des "bien pensant sans reproches".  

Allez je vais m'en acheter sur G2A  ::ninja::

----------


## Mastaba

> Adapter le prix d'un produit à son marché c'est le  b.a.-ba de l'économie. Ça n'a pas été inventé avec les clés Steam.
> Et chouiner à l'injustice parce que les jeux sont plus chers dans les pays riches que dans les pays pauvres, nan mais sérieux, t'as honte de rien.


Un produit matériel ne verra pas son prix changer des masse selon le pays de vente, tout simplement parce qu'il y a des coûts de production.
Intel ou nVidia ne bradent pas leurs processeurs/cartes graphiques à 1000€ dans les pays à plus faible pouvoir d'achat. Ce ne sont pas des travailleurs bénévoles qui bradent leurs produits gracieusement pour que des pauvres puissent aussi profiter de la dernière RTX2080TI pour presque rien.

Un produit dématérialisé, produit dans le même pays (attention on ne parle pas de conditions de travail différentes, un jeu est le même produit développé dans un même pays par les même développeurs) permet de faire varier son prix de vente sans que ca ne soit corrélé avec sa valeur, simplement parce qu'on estime unilatéralement que tel population peut se "permettre" de payer plus cher, bien évidemment sans faire cas de chacun. Il y a sans doute des tas de gens dans ces pays développés qui ne sont pas riches.

Empêcher les gens de chercher le meilleur prix au prétexte moral (tu parles de "honte", une notion inexistante en économie) qu'ils pourraient payer plus cher n'est pas un argument valable.
Jouer sur ce levier moralisateur dans une économie mondialisée alors qu'on augmente le prix soi même pour gagner plus d'argent sans que ca ne soit corrélé avec un bénéfice pour le consommateur est juste inepte.

Baisser le prix de vente dans des pays au pouvoir d'achat moindre n'est pas un acte de bonté, c'est juste une manière d'optimiser ses ventes.
Sauf que la différence est inexplicable pour celui qui paie plus cher, au nom de quoi?
En tant que client je ne suis pas là pour faire la charité aux développeurs, il y a kickstarter pour ca.




> Je vais pas faire l'expert CPC parce que je suis pas si calé que ça mais il me semble que l'écart significatif de prix provient essentiellement :
> - des 20% de taxes appliqués par l'UE sur les biens culturels
> - des taux de changes 
> 
> Une fois que vous appliquez ces 2 éléments, il n'y a que quelques euros de différences entre un jeu vendu par un distributeur agréé et un jeu vendu via la marché gris.
> Pour moi, ça s'explique par les coûts liés à la plateforme et son SAV (coûts moindres pour les revendeurs).


Les différences de prix ne sont pas basées sur la TVA ou le taux de change, je peux acheter un jeu sur une boutique US en dollar avec un prix exactement corrélé en euro sans que le prix n'augmente sous prétexte que j'habite dans un pays x.

----------


## Wulfstan

> Tu as lu l'article ?  Les cartes bleues volées, c'est 0.02%. 
> 
> Les clefs en vente ne sont pas volées, elles viennent de pays étranger ou c'est moins cher. D’où les pleurs de perdre tant d'argent, et ensuite les fausses informations.


Oui, c'est le chiffre déclaré par G2A, entreprise qui a montré par le passé à quel point elle était transparente et clean sur tous ses process. La croire sur parole, sans prendre de pincettes, est déjà suspicieux au vu de son historique.

Et comment dire, les méchants développeurs qui pleurent tellement de perdre de l'argent qu'ils proposent plutôt à leurs clients de prendre le produit gratuitement, ça me semble effectivement très logique.




> Pourquoi?


Parce que sous couvert d'une soi-disante analyse de la situation, le rédacteur défend clairement les pratiques de sites qu'on s'interdit de faire figurer dans ce topic ?




> Il faudrait donc considérer qu'une clé appartient à  jamais au développeur/éditeur qui la vends, et qu'il ne peut pas y  avoir d'intermédiaire?


Ce n'est pas vraiment de ça dont on parle. Les méthodes d'obtention des clés sont clairement en cause. Et ce n'est pas parce qu'on parle de produits dématérialisés que tout à coup on doit jeter par la fenêtre toutes les règles qui régissent les achats de bien physiques dans d'autres pays. Ou alors faut militer pour la suppression des douanes et l'alignement du prix des produits sur le plus bas disponible dans le monde.

Et tous les sites mentionnés quotidiennement sur ce topic sont des intermédiaires, donc il n'y a pas de souci avec leur existence.




> Revendre une clé d'un jeu que l'on a déjà et  qu'on a obtenu dans un bundle, [...] ne me paraît pas amoral, mais peut être que je suis un dangereux pervers.


Je pense surtout que les développeurs proposent leur jeu en bundle parce que cette action n'est pas très répandue, et que si la revente de clés obtenue de cette manière était légitimée et se démultipliait, ils arrêteraient de le faire. Ensuite faut savoir ce qu'on veut.

----------


## Mastaba

Le développeur ne travaille pas gracieusement, et moi non plus.
Pourquoi devrait-je alors payer plus cher pour la même chose?

Utiliser l'argument moral est irrecevable, ou alors il faut que le développeur brade ses jeux pour que je puisse les acheter moins cher, par pure bonté de sa part, parce qu'il n'y a pas de raisons.

Si il préfère jouer sur les prix afin de gagner plus, j'estime être en droit de faire de même en cherchant les prix les plus avantageux. Ca va dans les deux sens.
Chercher à obliger une population x à payer plus cher sans qu'il y ai la moindre contre-partie derrière, en utilisant l'excuse de la morale pour gonfler sa marge est juste du foutage de gueule.




> Et ce n'est pas parce qu'on parle de produits dématérialisés que tout à coup on doit jeter par la fenêtre toutes les règles qui régissent les produits physiques.


Et c'est très exactement le problème: faire varier les prix sans réelle raison autre que "_les gens ici peuvent payer plus_" serait impossible avec des produits physiques, parce qu'il y a des coûts de production incompressibles et une concurrence.




> Ou alors faut militer pour la suppression des douanes et l'alignement du prix des produits sur le plus bas disponible dans le monde.


Il n'est pas question de fraude à la TVA.
D'ailleurs étonnamment la mondialisation dérégulée est acceptable sauf quand on peut nous aussi en tirer profit.

----------


## Baalim

Sans vouloir rentrer dans votre débat, je signale qu'il y a quelques prix sympathiques pour les soldes chez justforgames :

https://www.shop-justforgames.com/soldes-c102x3717359

Avec 10 % de rabais automatique jusqu'à ce soir minuit

----------


## Olis

Quand un produit coute 500 euros et qu'en traversant la frontière tu peux l'avoir à 150 euros, il ne faut pas parler de coût de fabrication incompressible

----------


## Kaede

On topic : *Super Lumi Live à 1.37€* sur Steam, son lowest.
Un platformer recommandé par l'ami Latedog (https://www.youtube.com/user/1473D, speedrunner chevronné sur Super Meat Boy notamment) en lequel j'ai toute confiance, d'ailleurs j'achète  ::):

----------


## rduburo

:cetteannéele14juillettombeunvendredi!:

----------


## purEcontact

> Les différences de prix ne sont pas basées sur la TVA ou le taux de change, je peux acheter un jeu sur une boutique US en dollar avec un prix exactement corrélé en euro sans que le prix n'augmente sous prétexte que j'habite dans un pays x.


J'ai pas compris (vraiment, c'est pas un troll).

T'as un exemple concret de jeu /plateforme de vente sur lequel la TVA et le taux de change sont appliqués et pour lequel tu as un écart de prix délirant ? (je parle pas de 5€)
De ce que je sais, si tu étais en phase avec la loi, chaque jeu acheté sur des plateformes types "G2A" devraient être déclarés par le consommateur à la douane (ou je ne sais qui d'ailleurs) comme un produit d'import et faire la démarche pour payer les 20%.

En soit, l'argument du "pauvre petit développeur / éditeur", c'est pas celui que je retiens parce qu'un studio qui offre gracieusement des clés ou qui les vends à des prix dérisoires pour des bundles, il fait son choix : à aucun moment les clés ne sont volées (sauf achat via CB volées mais dans ce cas, c'est du recèle et il y a des assurances pour ça).
C'est plutôt l'argument de la légalité de la vente qui me dérange : si on pouvait me certifier que l'intégralité de la vente est bien déclarée en bonne et due forme, par des revendeurs correctement déclarés, selon le code de la consommation française (à minima européenne), je serai bien moins réfractaire au marché gris.

----------


## JulLeBarge

Le Season Pass de AC Origins à 4€ sur Amazon pour les primes

----------


## Baalim

> Le Season Pass de AC Origins à 4€ sur Amazon pour les primes


Et 70 % de réduction sur Odyssey. Pas sur le season's pass, malheureusement.
https://www.amazon.fr/s?i=videogames..._8deb_3d1dbc9f


Dans la série, quand y'a de la gène, y'a pas de plaisir  :tired: 

Wunderbar offer ! 99 jeux pour playstation classic ! super legit !

https://www.amazon.fr/Searchyou-True...-2-spons&psc=1



Katamari damacy reroll à 10.60 €
https://www.wingamestore.com/product...Damacy-REROLL/

CIV VI gold doit être à son prix plancher (22€) :
https://www.wingamestore.com/product...-Gold-Edition/

----------


## rogercoincoin

heu.. je tombe sur une page avec un HUB USB, pour la "Wunderbar offer "  , Baalim....  ::huh::

----------


## Baalim

> heu.. je tombe sur une page avec un HUB USB, pour la "Wunderbar offer "  , Baalim....


Regarde mieux le descriptif et la quatrième photo.


Pour les amateurs de jeux de bagnoles old school : baja edge of control HD à 6.5 €
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/baja...am-key--3406-1

----------


## odji

ah ah  :;):  https://store.steampowered.com/app/1118310/

et oui je vais arreter de commander sur alibiexpress et j'irai acheté mon cable hdmi 18,99e a auchan pour que ce soit du commerce equitable.

Pour les jeux, bah c'est un peu comme les autres produits culturels/ entertainement, ca a une durée de vie relativement courte.. Un film passe au ciné 1 mois, puis si t as pas le temps/ budget t'attend l'offre en location ou tv..   Idem pour les livres, qui se rappellent de ce qui est sorti il y a 2 mois?

Pour ma part, je collectionne aussi pas mal les jeux (loin d'un baalim, mais quand meme ^ ) car ca reste une bibliotheque steam. Comme les livres, il y a en des centaines, milliers mais avoir l'embarras du choix et ne lire, jouer a ce qui m'interesse, quand j'en ai envie, le temps... (backlog, mon ami!)

et pour les dev, bah vu l'etat de steam ( des dizaines de sorties par jour, quasi que des titres AA/AAA en premiere page, avec comme google le réferencement en premiere page payé par les gros editeurs) c'est un peu normal qu'ils ont du mal a faire connaitre leur jeux. 
Alors c'est un peu plus facile et tentant quand on a fait 15 ventes a plein tarifs d'un jeu a 4,9e d'aller generer 5-10.000 clés (gratuitement j'imagine aupres de valve, sachant que c'est eux qui paieront la bande passante) et d'aller vendre ca via des bundles, marchés grisatres..

----------


## FB74

*Radical Bundle* sur Fanatical:
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/radical-bundle

Des trucs sympas.  :Indeed:

----------


## Jughurta

> Flashback Switch 6$
> https://www.nintendo.com/games/detail/flashback-switch/
> 
> Citadale legend trilogy gratos.
> https://freebies.indiegala.com/?ref=...m_medium=email
> 
> Bonne nouvelle. j'ai plusieurs fois failli acheter ce petit castlevania indé


Testé Citadale, bloqué dans un mur à la fin du dernier donjon de la première partie, deuxième partie terminée c'était ultra facile, 3ème partie bug très rapidement qui me ramène à l'écran titre et je n'ai plus accès à la 3ème partie, conclusion poubelle. Quand je vois "métroidvania" dans les tags du jeu sur Steam c'est de la connerie, c'est clairement du castlevania à 100% ultra classique, générique qui n'apporte absolument rien au genre.

----------


## odji

19 jeux pour 1 dollars et 50 centimes, c'est le bunch44  https://www.bunchkeys.com/bunch-keys-bundle-44

----------


## Baalim

Bon d'achat de 15€ en échange d'une première utilisation de l'application mobile d'amazon :

https://www.amazon.fr/b?ie=UTF8&node=17121457031

----------


## Wolverine

Monster Slayers *2,49$* chez chrono.gg

----------


## Hyeud

> Bon d'achat de 15€ en échange d'une première utilisation de l'application mobile d'amazon :
> 
> https://www.amazon.fr/b?ie=<b><font ...b>=17121457031


Je t'ai reconnu avec le lien d'affiliation de ton multi, UTF8&node. Ton compte est bon mon gaillard !

----------


## Baalim

Diantre, j'avais pourtant couvert mes traces  ::sad:: 


Soldes square japan chez humble :
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/p...greatest-hits/

A robot named fight, metroidvania que je viens d'acheter à trois fois rien sur Switch, est soldé au même prix sur steam (1.85€ donc)

https://store.steampowered.com/app/6...t_Named_Fight/

Les deux épisodes de de blob à 5€ l'unité
https://store.steampowered.com/app/563190/de_Blob_2/


Transcripted à 1 € sur switch ou gratos pour ceux qui possèdent déjà un jeu de l'éditeur.
https://www.nintendo.fr/Jeux/Jeux-a-...d-1303006.html

----------


## Baalim

Frostpunk à 12.5 €, battletech à 10.5€
https://www.wingamestore.com/product/8913/Frostpunk/
https://www.wingamestore.com/product/8345/BATTLETECH/

Etrangement, il semblerait que ce topic soit un des rares du genre à ne pas avoir subi le courroux de la modération.  ::O:

----------


## Ruvon

> Etrangement, il semblerait que ce topic soit un des rares du genre à ne pas avoir subi le courroux de la modération.


Ça n'a strictement rien d'étonnant, tompalmer n'est pas venu balancer ses liens d'affiliation ici. Contrairement à toi  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> Ça n'a strictement rien d'étonnant, tompalmer n'est pas venu balancer ses liens d'affiliation ici. Contrairement à toi


Ouais, c'est bien ça qui m'étonne  ::trollface:: 
Le type a l'air de squatter tous les topics de bons plans SAUF celui-ci.

----------


## M.Rick75

Il a peur du Baalim Alpha qui règne déjà sur ce topic...

Wait...? What ?

----------


## Baalim

Vous vous méprenez, Monsieur.

C'est l'ignoble Flad qui règne en ces lieux de perdition.



*The crew 2* à 12.60 pour les membres prime
https://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B075DHM9ZS/

Les versions deluxe, super cheese et gold sont également disponibles.



Quelqu'un peut m'expliquer pourquoi Amazon fait un cadeau royal de 50 € sur la ps4 pro 1to aux acheteurs français tandis qu'en Espagne...

https://www.amazon.fr/PS4-Pro-1-G-noir/dp/B07HSJW7HK

https://www.amazon.es/dp/B07KBJNG14

----------


## Gorillaz

Quelqu'un peut m'expliquer pourquoi tu regardes les prix en Espagne ?  ::P:

----------


## Baalim

> Quelqu'un peut m'expliquer pourquoi tu regardes les prix en Espagne ?


Parce que je suis un consommateur vil et déloyal ?

----------


## odji

le dernier be mine vous a decu?  Groupees y va franco et envoit direct le dernier bundle dans le blender  :;):  https://groupees.com/blender2

----------


## Flad

> Vous vous méprenez, Monsieur.
> 
> C'est l'ignoble Flad qui règne en ces lieux de perdition.


Plus pour longtemps. Tu vas pouvoir revivre.

----------


## Baalim

> Plus pour longtemps. Tu vas pouvoir revivre.


Que dalle, je ne compte pas reprendre l'OP  :Indeed:

----------


## odji

un bundle a la jamendo chez https://groupees.com/vocaloid5

----------


## FB74

Je crois que c'est officiel, Humble Bundle est mort...  :ouaiouai: 

Y'a plus grand chose.

----------


## Jughurta

Il y a quand même un bundle avec des jeux PC, pas si mal que ça, perso je vais prendre le 1er pallier.

----------


## FB74

> Il y a quand même un bundle avec des jeux PC, pas si mal que ça, perso je vais prendre le 1er pallier.


Il n'y était pas tout à l'heure...  :ouaiouai: 

https://www.humblebundle.com/games/v...itive-bundle-3

Y'a Shantae pour Baalim.

----------


## Supergounou

> Y'a Shantae


Shantae !  :Mellow2: 
Dommage le reste du bundle ne m’intéresse pas du tout.

----------


## Bibik

*Tokyo Xanadu eX+* à 11€ sur steam

----------


## Baalim

> Il n'y était pas tout à l'heure... 
> 
> https://www.humblebundle.com/games/v...itive-bundle-3
> 
> Y'a Shantae pour Baalim.


Tu te doutes bien que je l'ai déjà depuis un bail : siffle :

----------


## rogercoincoin

récipiendaire.. pour humble Bundle  !




 ::'(:

----------


## machiavel24

> Shantae ! 
> Dommage le reste du bundle ne m’intéresse pas du tout.


Tout pareil  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Baalim

Darksiders 3 à 20€
https://store.steampowered.com/app/6...arksiders_III/

----------


## Kydo

> Darksiders 3 à 20€
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/6...arksiders_III/


Moins cher ici https://www.wingamestore.com/product...arksiders-III/ avec le code *PCGAMES5OFF*  (17,28e)  ::P:

----------


## Baalim

Gna gna gna  :tired: 
Moins cher ici avec le code Gematsu
https://www.play-asia.com/darksiders-iii/13/70c67f

----------


## Kydo

Waï bon.. Je sais même pas pourquoi j'ai essayé de rivaliser avec Baalim  :Emo:

----------


## Magnarrok

Nanan c'est bien ça le pousse à nous proposer de vrais bons plans  ::lol::

----------


## pipoop

Ouais on as l'impression qu'il les garde pour lui ses coins a champignon

----------


## bbd

En même temps, c'est pas le topic des mycoses

----------


## Baalim

:tired: 


Killer instinct C-C-C-Combo Breaker! definitive edition à 10 €
https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/p/ki...itive-edition/

The banner saga 3 à 12.5 €
https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/p/the-banner-saga-3/

Ben quoi, c'est pas sur l'EGS  ::ninja:: 

Début des soldes GMG aujourd'hui normalement mais il semblerait qu'ils n'aient pas reçu leur propre mémo.
The descendant full season à 3 € cependant.
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games...t-full-season/

----------


## neophus

> Vous vous méprenez, Monsieur.
> 
> C'est l'ignoble Flad qui règne en ces lieux de perdition.
> 
> 
> 
> *The crew 2* à 12.60 pour les membres prime
> https://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B075DHM9ZS/
> 
> ...


Je vis en Espagne donc si tu veux des choses intéressantes hésite pas à balancer  ::P:

----------


## leo7

> Début des soldes GMG aujourd'hui normalement mais il semblerait qu'ils n'aient pas reçu leur propre mémo.
> The descendant full season à 3 € cependant.
> https://www.greenmangaming.com/games...t-full-season/


Pour info, toujours dispo sur le coin shop de chrono.gg contre 10 000 coins.

----------


## JulLeBarge

Et ça vaut quoi ce jeu ?

----------


## pipoop

Bof c'est un telltale like

----------


## JulLeBarge

:Gerbe:

----------


## Baalim

Le très rétro et étrange nirvana pilot yume est au Tarif misérable de 56 centimes.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/7...na_Pilot_Yume/

Project warlock à 8$ chez GOG
https://www.gog.com/game/project_war...st_email_alert

----------


## Baalim

GMG vient de se réveiller et de lancer ses soldes avec des bonus qui varient selon les achats.

https://www.greenmangaming.com/summer-sale/

----------


## JulLeBarge

> GMG vient de se réveiller et de lancer ses soldes avec des bonus qui varient selon les achats.
> 
> https://www.greenmangaming.com/summer-sale/


C'est quoi ces histoires de gold/silver/bronze et le pack Intel ? Je suis pas sûr d'avoir bien compris: si on achète un jeu en soldes dans la liste des golds, on gagne le pack de 4 jeux ?

----------


## Baalim

Tu as le détail sur la page. un jeu gold te donne droit à un jeu mystère série gold et au pack de 4 jeux au choix.
L'achat d'un jeu silver te donne droit à un jeu mystère série silver et au pack de 4 jeux au choix.
L'achat d'un jeu bronze te donne droit à un jeu mystère série bronze et rien d'autre

----------


## JulLeBarge

OK c'est bien ce que j'avais compris. ça en fait une promo super intéressante pour ceux qui cherchent des jeux VR  !
Je pense me prendre A Fisherman's Tale (silver) pour avoir en plus Raw Data et Star Trek Bridge Crew. Joli petit bundle VR pour même pas 10 balles !

----------


## Baalim

> OK c'est bien ce que j'avais compris. ça en fait une promo super intéressante pour ceux qui cherchent des jeux VR  !
> Je pense me prendre A Fisherman's Tale (silver) pour avoir en plus Raw Data et Star Trek Bridge Crew. Joli petit bundle VR pour même pas 10 balles !


Elle est un peu étrange, leur promo  ::O:

----------


## olih

> Elle est un peu étrange, leur promo


T'as oublié le fait que les paliers donnent en plus une reduc sur la prochaine commande si je comprend tout  :tired:  ::blink::  ::wacko:: .




> 1x Bronze Gift*
> *7% sale-wide voucher*

----------


## Baalim

> T'as oublié le fait que les paliers donnent en plus une reduc sur la prochaine commande si je comprend tout .


Ouaip, mais ce que je trouvais étrange, c'est qu'un achat Silver m'ait donné droit à deux packs intel, un jeu gold, un jeu silver et deux code de réduction  ::wacko::  x2

Cela dit, faut faire gaffe, la moitié ou plus des jeux intel sont "provisoirement" épuisés.

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Ouaip, mais ce que je trouvais étrange, c'est qu'un achat Silver m'ait donné droit à deux packs intel, un jeu gold, un jeu silver et deux code de réduction  x2
> 
> Cela dit, faut faire gaffe, la moitié ou plus des jeux intel sont "provisoirement" épuisés.


Hein ? Moi j'ai pas eu tout ça avec mon achat silver... Dommage car j'aurais bien pris Inner Space dans les jeux gold gratos. Le reste ne fait pas trop envie globalement...

----------


## olih

> Ouaip, mais ce que je trouvais étrange, c'est qu'un achat Silver m'ait donné droit à deux packs intel, un jeu gold, un jeu silver et deux code de réduction  x2
> 
> Cela dit, faut faire gaffe, la moitié ou plus des jeux intel sont "provisoirement" épuisés.


Mais du coup, les "bons" sont valables pour un nouvel achat de jeu en solde ?

----------


## JulLeBarge

Star Wars Battlefront II est à 4,49€ en version digitale sur Amazon.fr

ça fait plusieurs fois qu'il tombe à ce prix, j'ai toujours pas craqué  ::ninja:: 
Mais j'ai bien envie de me faire le solo quand même...

----------


## RUPPY

> Star Wars Battlefront II est à 4,49€ en version digitale sur Amazon.fr
> 
> ça fait plusieurs fois qu'il tombe à ce prix, j'ai toujours pas craqué 
> Mais j'ai bien envie de me faire le solo quand même...


Il y a un solo ?  ::blink::

----------


## M.Rick75

Oui, Han.
sinon oui, du solo scénarisé qui visuellement claque autant que son gameplay est inintéressant.

----------


## schouffy

C'est pas si mal, je l'ai préféré à celui de BF1. Mais bon, c'est pas génial non plus. Si t'aimes Star Wars c'est une valeur sûre quand même.

----------


## JeRe

Ben perso je viens de craquer , pour 4.49 je me suis dis que ça valait le coup , au moins pour le solo car le multi je risque de me faire rouler dessus par les mecs de la 1ere heure :D

----------


## odji

Limbo gratos sur steam2, aka l'epic store.     https://www.epicgames.com/store/en-U...uct/limbo/home

dans 15 jours un monthly offert sur l'epic store  :;): 
https://www.epicgames.com/store/en-U...ame-collection

----------


## JeRe

Rainbow six siège  a moins de 10 euros sur fanatical ( très bon marchand de demat, leur service est au poil , jamais eu de soucis ). 

https://www.fanatical.com/fr/game/to...rce=allkeyshop

----------


## Gorillaz

> Limbo gratos sur steam2, aka l'epic store.     https://www.epicgames.com/store/en-U...uct/limbo/home
> 
> dans 15 jours un monthly offert sur l'epic store 
> https://www.epicgames.com/store/en-U...ame-collection


Parfait, ça va me permettre de virer les fichiers d'installation de Limbo  ::ninja::  (chopés via le Humble Trove, chuis pas un vilain pirate moi !)

----------


## Hilikkus

> Limbo gratos sur steam2, aka l'epic store.     https://www.epicgames.com/store/en-U...uct/limbo/home


C'est raccord, je l'avais choppé quand il avait été gratos sur Steam peu avant la sortie Inside.

----------


## odji

prey a 5,99e sur le vieux steam: https://store.steampowered.com/app/480490/Prey/

----------


## M.Rick75

> prey a 5,99e sur le vieux steam: https://store.steampowered.com/app/480490/Prey/


Et surtout *Mooncrash*, son DLC, à 4€  :Vibre: . Son plus bas prix historique (avant ça tournait autour de 8€ le plus bas).

La version complète Jeu + le DLC Mooncrash à 8 euros.

----------


## banditbandit

Excellent, foncez.

----------


## odji

foncez sans perdre de temps et surtout ne vous arretez pas devant: https://groupees.com/clockwork


dans la meme veine, un bundle desura https://groupees.com/itchio7

----------


## Baalim

Dlc gratos pour Black squad :
https://www.indiegala.com/black-squa...m_medium=email

Un nouveau story bundle consacré aux jeux vidéo
https://storybundle.com/games?utm_so...lesssummergame

----------


## Myope

> Dlc gratos pour Black squad :
> https://www.indiegala.com/black-squa...m_medium=email
> 
> Un nouveau story bundle consacré aux jeux vidéo
> https://storybundle.com/games?utm_so...lesssummergame


J'ai cliqué pour aller voir le pseudo bon plan indiegala de Baalim et je me suis tout de suite dirigé sur la bannière :adult only sale  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

M'en fous, chuis innocent !
Y'avait pas de lien d'affiliation  ::ninja::

----------


## Saereg

> version complète Jeu + le DLC Mooncrash à 8 euros.


Bon j'ai résisté assez longtemps, le prix est assez vil, merci de l'info !

----------


## plotz

C'est l'histoire d'un mec qui s'est jeté sur la promo Amazon *Starwars Battlefront II* avant de se rendre compte qu'il avait déjà le jeu. Elle est rigolote, hein ?  :;): Attendez attendez, elle est pas finite. Du coup le mec, pffff, il propose d'échanger cette clé Origin contre un autre clé (d'un autre jeu ! pas con le mec !), vu qu'il a pas de compte Paypal, le mec. :nawak:

----------


## PeaK

Il me semble que l'histoire de ce mec est assez connue par ici...  ::P: 
Par contre je crois qu'il s'est trompé d'endroit pour faire l'échange, le mec, ca doit se passer quelque part par là !

----------


## FB74

Y'a de la promo sur Steam.  :tired: 

Space Colony, Steam Edition à 1.24 euros.
The Spatials à 2.49 euros.

----------


## Baalim

Pour les amateurs, y'a un nouveau bundle ebooks chez humble avec du Simon R. Green  :;): 

https://www.humblebundle.com/books/s...n=tile_index_4

----------


## Marmottas

plotz>Propose moi un jeu à 4,49 € du coup (le jeu est indisponible sur Amazon en plus)

----------


## Thelonious

> Y'a de la promo sur Steam. 
> 
> Space Colony, Steam Edition à 1.24 euros.
> The Spatials à 2.49 euros.


Et surtout Prey à moins de 6€  ::trollface:: 

https://store.steampowered.com/app/480490/Prey/

----------


## Epikoienkore

On s'inscrit où pour la liste ?

----------


## Marmottas

> Et surtout Prey à moins de 6€ 
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/480490/Prey/


Quelqu'un ressort la L.I.S.T.E. pour les prévenir ?

----------


## acdctabs

Ah ben je vais peut-être finir par l'acheter du coup.

----------


## Baalim

> Quelqu'un ressort la L.I.S.T.E. pour les prévenir ?


Sans déconner, achetez-le. Rétrospectivement, c'est un des très très rares jeux de deux dernières années qui m'ont réellement donné envie de les terminer.  ::wub:: 

Par contre, j'ai pas forcément envie d'essayer mooncrash qui m'a l'air d'aller complètement à contresens du jeu d'origine.

----------


## odji

> Star Wars Battlefront II est à 4,49€ en version digitale sur Amazon.fr
> 
> ça fait plusieurs fois qu'il tombe à ce prix, j'ai toujours pas craqué 
> Mais j'ai bien envie de me faire le solo quand même...



meme prix sur le store d'origin(e): https://www.origin.com/fra/fr-fr/sto...ls/shootersale

----------


## schouffy

> Sans déconner, achetez-le. Rétrospectivement, c'est un des très très rares jeux de deux dernières années qui m'ont réellement donné envie de les terminer. 
> 
> Par contre, j'ai pas forcément envie d'essayer mooncrash qui m'a l'air d'aller complètement à contresens du jeu d'origine.


Moi j'ai trouvé ça très moyen et j'ai acheté Mooncrash vu que ça va à contresens  :^_^:

----------


## fatalix41

Merci pour Prey. Je surveillais pour me mettre sur la L.I.S.T.E. et du coup j'ai pris la version deluxe avec les DLC.  :;):

----------


## Baalim

*Vakyria chronicles 4* enfin de retour au prix plancher de 7.5£ de brexiters (soit 8.34 €)
https://2game.com/valkyria-chronicles-4

Il faut utiliser le code HAPPY2GAME

Le reste des promotions d'été ici :
https://2game.com/hot-deals


Départ de la préco Groupees itch.io décriée par le camarade Odji : 1.5$
https://groupees.com/itchio7

Le clockwork bundle débute dans un peu plus de 9 heures, sans préco.

Le party game local, big crown showdown est à 3.24$ sur switch
https://www.nintendo.com/games/detai...owdown-switch/

Toki à 12 $
https://www.nintendo.com/games/detail/toki-switch/
Salaeté de nostalgie  :Facepalm: 

Elevator to the moon switch à 1 $ (n'a plus l'air de fonctionner  ::sad::  )
https://www.nintendo.com/games/detai...dition-switch/


Pas mal d'autres promotions intéressantes en cours sur l'eshop.

----------


## Tenebris

> Elevator to the moon switch à 1 $ (*n'a plus l'air de fonctionner*  )


C'est normal ça, y a toujours eu des problèmes d'ascenseur social  ::ninja::

----------


## Stelarc

> Star Wars Battlefront II est à 4,49€ en version digitale sur Amazon.fr


Je vais attendre la version palmaire. ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

Tekken 7 à 12.5 €uros avec le code SUMMER20
https://2game.com/tekken-7

Et anno 2205 ultimate à 8.92 €
https://2game.com/anno-2205-ultimate-edition

----------


## Mastaba

> Et surtout Prey à moins de 6€ 
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/480490/Prey/


Le deluxe à 8€ ne prends pas en compte que l'on possède déjà Prey?

----------


## Baalim

> Le deluxe à 8€ ne prends pas en compte que l'on possède déjà Prey?


Nope, que dalle.  :tired:

----------


## JulLeBarge

ça fait peur Prey non ? J'avais testé la démo et trouvé ça très angoissant comme jeu

----------


## Hilikkus

> ça fait peur Prey non ? J'avais testé la démo et trouvé ça très angoissant comme jeu


Yep,  la demo m'a bien fait flipper, j'ai fini par le faire gagner sur cpcgift  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> ça fait peur Prey non ? J'avais testé la démo et trouvé ça très angoissant comme jeu


A vrai dire, tu flippes pendant la première heure. Après, tu finis par t'habituer à voir n'importe quelle chaise se jeter sur toi et ça va beaucoup mieux.

----------


## JulLeBarge

> A vrai dire, tu flippes pendant la première heure. Après, tu finis par t'habituer à voir n'importe quelle chaise se jeter sur toi et ça va beaucoup mieux.


Dis comme ça, ça me donne toujours pas envie  ::mellow::

----------


## Baalim

Lu sur un autre topic malfamé :




> *Je viens de parcourir les pages du topic précédent et effectivement, on a topé quelques Canards adeptes du lien affilié non déclaré.
> On va passer l'éponge pour cette fois, en raison du fait que "c'est pas dans la charte" (déso, on ne pensait pas que vous pourriez pousser le bouchon à ce point).
> Mais on est d'accord que le prochain qu'on chope à faire ça, on lui arrache la tête.*



A bon entendeur, salut.

----------


## FB74

> A bon entendeur, salut.


Ouais, alors tu te tiens à carreau, hein ?  :Tap: 

On t'a à l'oeil.  :tired:

----------


## Baalim

> Ouais, alors tu te tiens à carreau, hein ? 
> 
> On t'a à l'oeil.


Je vais tellement tous vous balancer comme un gros collabo  ::wub:: 



Shuyan saga à 3.5$ chez chrono.gg
https://www.chrono.gg/

----------


## odji

https://groupees.com/clockwork

pour 8 dollars, 3 jeux dont du rebundle... gg groupees.

----------


## Jokletox

> A vrai dire, tu flippes pendant la première heure. Après, tu finis par t'habituer à voir n'importe quelle chaise se jeter sur toi et ça va beaucoup mieux.


Je l'ai lancé y'a quelques jours et au bout de 4h de jeu je flippe tjs  ::siffle::  Mais sinon il est bien, même si de nuit avec le casque à fond sur les oreilles je suis pas serein quand j'avance dans la station.

----------


## Baalim

> https://groupees.com/clockwork
> 
> pour 8 dollars, 3 jeux dont du rebundle... gg groupees.


A leur décharge (ahem), seabed n'a figuré que dans un seul bundle et dans un palier très élevé.

----------


## odji

> A leur décharge (ahem), seabed n'a figuré que dans un seul bundle et dans un palier très élevé.


Earth Atlantis est passé chez Fanatical il me semble...   et puis bon seabed, tu joues au visual novel pour ado?

----------


## Baalim

> Earth Atlantis est passé chez Fanatical il me semble...   et puis bon seabed, tu joues au visual novel pour ado?


Je ne jugeais que du tarif demandé.
Earth atlantis est joli mais, hélas, assez naze (car, celui là, j'y ai joué).

Les avis metacritic sont sévères vis à vis de the one we found.

----------


## odji

bon on continue dans la descente avec le dig de la semaine alors:  http://dailyindiegame.com/site_weeklybundle_49.html

----------


## Baalim

Et de trois avec un anime story bundle chez IG
https://www.indiegala.com/store-bund...m_medium=email

Shan gui et 7 boys ont déjà été bradés à des tarifs ridicules...

----------


## FB74

Ca sent l'affiliation ce lien...  :tired: 


 ::trollface::

----------


## Calys

> Shuyan saga à 3.5$ chez chrono.gg
> https://www.chrono.gg/


Et également pas mal d'autres promos ici : https://vinesauceishope.chrono.gg/

Avec notamment Sonic Mania à 6.79$
Okami à 8.99$
Cook, Serve, Delicious 2 à 6.42$
et Overcooked 2 à 17.49$

----------


## Baalim

Shadow of war definitive edition à 11€
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/mi...nitive-edition

Ah tiens, j'avais pas encore vu ça hors EGS
https://store.steampowered.com/app/7...lanid=32689503

----------


## Baalim

Malevolence, énième jeu gratos chez IG.
Les images ne vendent pas du rêve mais bon, c'est gratos.
Félicitations au site qui a réussi à se tromper de vidéo pour illustrer le jeu.

https://freebies.indiegala.com/malev...ev_id=freebies

----------


## JeRe

> Shadow of war definitive edition à 11€
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/mi...nitive-edition


 Je ne l'ai pas fais ,vaut il le coup ? Pour 11€ tu me diras que oui mais il est bien ou pas ? Car shadow of Mordor était bien sur quelques points mais une purge sur d'autres.

----------


## Baalim

> Je ne l'ai pas fais ,vaut il le coup ? Pour 11€ tu me diras que oui mais il est bien ou pas ? Car shadow of Mordor était bien sur quelques points mais une purge sur d'autres.


Humm, je regarde mon temps de jeu et....ahem...  avec 72 minutes au compteur, je vais difficilement pouvoir te répondre  ::ninja:: 



Overdriven reloaded à 2 €
https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/p/ov...n/9nzpl5kg2r8f

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> Humm, je regarde mon temps de jeu et....ahem...  avec 72 minutes au compteur, je vais difficilement pouvoir te répondre


72mn c'est plutôt pas mal comme temps de jeu quand on a une tonne de jeux en stock!  ::o: 

@JeRe: Pour* Shadow of War*, j'avais compris à l'époque qu'il y avait pas mal de grind à faire pour progresser donc je n'ai pas cherché à l'acquérir car je n'ai pas eu de coup de foudre pour *Shadow of Mordor* (quelques trucs sympa et originaux mais pas assez pour me motiver à y jouer plus). Je ne sais pas si cet aspect s'est amélioré avec le temps.


Moi j'ai essayé un peu *911* hier que j'avais eu "de force" via le monthly et c'est pas mal en fait. C'est rigolo de pouvoir jouer avec la carte de sa ville (même si ça fait étrange que cette ville ne soit peuplée que d'américains et que personne n'y parle Français). Ca m'a l'air un peu buggé parfois (comme si l'unité ne se positionnait pas pile là où il fallait) mais je me suis vite laissé prendre au jeu de tenter de répondre à toutes les alertes.

----------


## Gloppy

> Je ne l'ai pas fais ,vaut il le coup ? Pour 11€ tu me diras que oui mais il est bien ou pas ? Car shadow of Mordor était bien sur quelques points mais une purge sur d'autres.


Pour ma part, j'avais aimé et terminé Shadow of Mordor... et j'ai autant aimé (et terminé) *Shadow of War*. Ce sont tous les deux des jeux par nature répétitifs ; il faut donc accepter cette répétitivité pour pouvoir y prendre plaisir. De mon côté, malgré quelques imprécisions dans les contrôles (liées aux nombreuses actions contextuelles associées à un même bouton... et au fait que je ne suis pas super doué, peut-être), ça a bien fonctionné. J'aime bien l'univers, le système Némésis a été enrichi, les bastons sont spectaculaires, le scénario propose quelques petites surprises. Le grind du "end game" a été largement réduit par rapport à sa sortie (ce qui m'a permis de le terminer, sinon j'aurais sans doute laissé tomber) et il n'y a plus d'achats in-game. 

Difficile de faire des pronostics pour toi. 11€ c'est vraiment un bon prix selon moi (je l'avais payé dans les 18€ en version Silver, si mes souvenirs sont bons) mais si tu as trouvé que Shadow of Mordor était "une purge" sur certains aspects, il est probable que tu penses de même sur celui-ci.
Et il y a tellement de jeux de nos jours que même pour 11€ tu n'as à priori que l'embarras du choix ailleurs...

----------


## BenRicard

Précisons qu'il faut aussi 3 jours pour le télécharger ce *Shadow of War* ! Je sais plus combien il pèse le bougre, mais il est relativement volumineux.

Pour ma part, la répétitivité a eu raison de moi. J'avais pourtant finis le 1er, mais là, j'ai trouvé qu'ils ont rallongé la durée de vie de façon artificielle avec les nombreuses régions. (ça reste mon point de vue).

----------


## machiavel24

> Précisons qu'il faut aussi 3 jours pour le télécharger ce *Shadow of War* ! Je sais plus combien il pèse le bougre, mais il est relativement volumineux.
> 
> Pour ma part, la répétitivité a eu raison de moi. J'avais pourtant finis le 1er, mais là, j'ai trouvé qu'ils ont rallongé la durée de vie de façon artificielle avec les nombreuses régions. (ça reste mon point de vue).


100 Go pour la taille.

----------


## Baalim

Outpost zero jouable gratuitement pendant une semaine et à 11.34 € à l'achat.
Je découvre que j'ai le jeu. Je me demande de quel bundle il peut bien sortir  ::huh:: 

https://store.steampowered.com/app/677480/Outpost_Zero/

----------


## Saereg

> 100 Go pour la taille.


Un peu plus avec le pack de textures HD (qui sert pas à grand chose, un bon reshade est préférable), il prends 125Go sur mon ssd là, et oui à 11€ ça vaut le coup si t'aime le gameplay à la Batman de Rocksteady. En défauts : répétitif, ne respecte pas vraiment le lore, au moins 40 heures avant de pouvoir jouer un build nécro, les DLC bof.

----------


## Maalak

3 jours, faut pas pousser non plus. Les 100 ou 120 Go sont torchés en peut-être une demie-heure, en vrai.  ::P: 






 ::ninja::

----------


## JeRe

Ah 100 giga , avec ma connexion de campagnard c'est mort ( 4mbs) ( ça devient fou les tailles , on a pas tous la fibre il faudrait qu'ils l'impriment) !!

----------


## Baalim

Gears of war à 6.59 €
https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/p/ge...0/9nblggh3shm5

----------


## Baalim

Le visuellement étrange mais très apprécié thriller cyberpunk Neofeud est à 3.75€

https://store.steampowered.com/app/673850/Neofeud/


Le ninja fantôme d'Aragami est à 4.5€
https://www.wingamestore.com/product/6206/Aragami/

----------


## Stelarc

Haha c'est rude putain. ::XD::

----------


## pesos

> Le visuellement étrange mais très apprécié thriller cyberpunk Neofeud est à 3.75€
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/673850/Neofeud/


J'ai perdu 2/10 à chaque oeil, merci  :tired:

----------


## JeRe

Même si c'est assez déconcertant vu comme ça , perso j'aime bien ( mais bon j'ai des goûts de merde :D ). On dirait presque une DA faite pour le  CD-I ^^

----------


## odji

retrouvez un autre rpg un peu barré dans le dig de la semaine  :;):  https://dailyindiegame.com/site_weeklybundle_50.html

----------


## pesos

J'ai pris un jeu "gold" chez GreenMan mais je ne comprends pas comment ça fonctionne leur histoire de pack de jeux gratos. Je ne suis pas sensé recevoir une clé ou quoi ?

----------


## FB74

> J'ai pris un jeu "gold" chez GreenMan mais je ne comprends pas comment ça fonctionne leur histoire de pack de jeux gratos. Je ne suis pas sensé recevoir une clé ou quoi ?


En fait, c'est une loterie: tu reçois quelque chose ou pas.  ::ninja:: 

 ::P: 






Sinon, regarde dans la bibliothèque de jeux de ton compte GMG.

----------


## pesos

Déjà fait et il n'y a rien, d’où ma question.

----------


## JulLeBarge

C'est dans le mail de la commande que tu as les codes pour les jeux gratos

----------


## pesos

Ah bon, je n'en ai pas. J'ai un bouton "how to get your free reward" qui m'amène sur la page de leur site qui ne sert a rien.

Bon tant pis.

----------


## Baalim

> Ah bon, je n'en ai pas. J'ai un bouton "how to get your free reward" qui m'amène sur la page de leur site qui ne sert a rien.
> 
> Bon tant pis.


Il me semble que tu n'es pas le seul à avoir rencontré ce bug. Je te suggère de les contacter pour qu'ils te renvoient les codes bonus.

Catherine classic à 12 €
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/catherine-classic

----------


## FB74

> Ah bon, je n'en ai pas. J'ai un bouton "how to get your free reward" qui m'amène sur la page de leur site qui ne sert a rien.
> 
> Bon tant pis.


Quand tu ne reçois rien, je crois que c'est Baalim qui les reçoit, d'où son stock conséquent de clés.  ::ninja::

----------


## pipoop

> Quand tu ne reçois rien, je crois que c'est Baalim qui les reçoit, d'où son stock conséquent de clés.


et il les refourgue en gift

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Il me semble que tu n'es pas le seul à avoir rencontré ce bug. Je te suggère de les contacter pour qu'ils te renvoient les codes bonus.
> 
> Catherine classic à 12 €
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/catherine-classic


Pourquoi "classic" ? Y a une Catherine un peu salope mais c'est plus cher ?

----------


## pipoop

Philippe Catherine mais tu risque d'être déçu?

----------


## Morbo

Catherine Classic c'est le portage de la version qui était sorti sur ps3. Cette année Atlus à ( ou va ) sorti une nouvelle version avec une fille en plus, des musiques, un mode difficulté ( à moins que ce ne soit du réequilibrage je sais plus ) bref pas mal de nouveautés. Certains dont moi trouvaient mesquin de sortir l'ancienne version 3 plombes après la première version alors qu'ils annonçaient en même temps la nouvelle.

Et Monsieur Pipoop ce n'est pas gentil de spoiler le perso inédit !!!   ::P:

----------


## Oldnoobie

Ouais c'est pas franchement sympa comme pratique commerciale... je retourne sur Lula Pimperator Contre-Attaque.

----------


## erynnie

A voir s’il sera possible d’upgrader à moindre coût mais pour le moment rien de tel n’a été annoncé. Dans le doute...

----------


## Baalim

Space hulk death wings 12$
je vous mets un beau lien bien suspect en cadeau bonus :
https://www.chrono.gg/?utm_source=Ch...af254-95037957

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ouais c'est pas franchement sympa comme pratique commerciale... je retourne sur Lula Pimperator Contre-Attaque.


tiens, en cadeau bonus encore, une belle jaquette de la version plus plus :



- - - Mise à jour - - -




> A voir s’il sera possible d’upgrader à moindre coût mais pour le moment rien de tel n’a été annoncé. Dans le doute...


Vu les changements en profondeur que risque d'induire cet ajout de personnage, ça me semble peu évident.

Dans le même genre et par le même éditeur, la version Golden de Persona 4 avait fait l'objet d'une édition à part entière.

----------


## odji

dans moins de 20 minutes, un nouveau bundle chez les humbles libraires?

----------


## Baalim

Promo quakecon avec un rage 2 qui revient à 27 € pour les abonnés
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/promo/quakecon-sale

Sans oublier doom à 5.93 €

Et death of the outsider à 5.39 €
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/d...f-the-outsider

----------


## FB74

> dans moins de 20 minutes, un nouveau bundle chez les humbles libraires?


Rien au moment où je poste.  :tired:

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> Rien au moment où je poste.


https://www.humblebundle.com/books/p...n=tile_index_2

bundle de jeux!!! (sous forme de livres  ::ninja:: )

----------


## FB74

Hooked on Multiplayer Bundle:
https://www.humblebundle.com/games/h...er-2019-bundle

A priori le bundle est mis en place à 21h00 maintenant.

----------


## Eradan

Jetez-vous sur KF2!

----------


## Baalim

Ah totally accurate  ::wub:: 
Ah zut, c'est la version spoof  :tired: 

Le rigolo dino run est gratos chez IG
https://freebies.indiegala.com/dino-...ev_id=freebies

----------


## neophus

Warhammer Chaosbane déjà à -30% sur steam ça sent le ratage aussi peu de temps après la sortie !

https://store.steampowered.com/app/7...mer_Chaosbane/

----------


## pipoop

Tu veux qu'on parle de la promo sur rage 2?

----------


## Baalim

Skyrim anniversary à 10.55€ avec le code gamingtime.

https://www.voidu.com/en/the-elder-s...pecial-edition

Skyrim vr à 14..79€ 
https://www.gamebillet.com/skyrim-vr

Doom vr à 7.7€
Sur le même site

----------


## neophus

> Tu veux qu'on parle de la promo sur rage 2?


Non pas besoin en effet c'est du même niveau de jeu à chopper à pas cher  ::):

----------


## Morbo

Rage 2 dans la mouise, ça va faire plaisir aux dentistes ça.

----------


## FB74

> Skyrim anniversary à 10.55€ avec le code gamingtime.
> 
> https://www.voidu.com/en/the-elder-s...pecial-edition
> 
> Skyrim vr à 14..79€ 
> https://www.gamebillet.com/skyrim-vr
> 
> Doom vr à 7.7€
> Sur le même site


Ban pour les gens qui postent des bons plans sur le VR.  :tired:

----------


## Tenebris

En même temps, j'ai l'impression que la plupart des jeux Bethesda finissent à -50% très rapidement genre 1-2 mois plus tard. Vu l’accueil mitigé de Rage 2, c'était prévisible. Il me tente bien pour la partie fps, mais je préfère attendre que tous les DLC soient sortis histoire de combler un peu le coté "vide" des zones du jeu, ça fleurera bon le -66% tout compris d'ici là.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Rage 2 dans la mouise, ça va faire plaisir aux dentistes ça.


Ahhh c'est pas mal mais je suis sûr que tu peux trouver encore mieux  :;):

----------


## Graouu

> Skyrim anniversary à 10.55€ avec le code gamingtime.
> 
> https://www.voidu.com/en/the-elder-s...pecial-edition
> 
> Skyrim vr à 14..79€ 
> https://www.gamebillet.com/skyrim-vr
> 
> Doom vr à 7.7€
> Sur le même site



Je signale tout de même que le skyrim Vr ainsi que le Fallout 4 vr sont vraiment prix planchés là par rapport aux prix habituels, donc si vous avez un casque vr, foncez à ce prix là vous risquez pas grand chose. Pour les jaloux dites vous que la VR avec la canicule n'est pas compatible et que çà donne très très chaud.

----------


## Baalim

> Pour les jaloux dites vous que la VR avec la canicule n'est pas compatible et que çà donne très très chaud.


Je confirme  :Sweat: 


Tu as pu tester le skyrim VR ?

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Skyrim anniversary à 10.55€ avec le code gamingtime.
> 
> https://www.voidu.com/en/the-elder-s...pecial-edition
> 
> Skyrim vr à 14..79€ 
> https://www.gamebillet.com/skyrim-vr
> 
> Doom vr à 7.7€
> Sur le même site


D'après GG Deals, Skyrim VR est encore moins cher sur 2game UK : 13,25€ environ avec le code GG-DEALS

----------


## Graouu

> Je confirme 
> 
> 
> Tu as pu tester le skyrim VR ?


Pas encore mais je sais qu'il faut ajouter du mods pour apprécier le truc un peu plus. C'est pas top opti il me semble avec la version de base.

----------


## Baalim

> Pas encore mais je sais qu'il faut ajouter du mods pour apprécier le truc un peu plus. C'est pas top opti il me semble avec la version de base.


Effectivement :

https://www.etr.fr/tutorial/5991-sky...xperience.html

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> D'après GG Deals, Skyrim VR est encore moins cher sur 2game UK : 13,25€ environ avec le code GG-DEALS


Ça commence à devenir tentant  :Bave:

----------


## pesos

*Rage 2* à 22.19€.

Ça commence presque à être intéressant, mais vu que dans 2 mois il sera à 10 balles on va attendre  ::ninja::

----------


## banditbandit

Prey Digital Deluxe 7.99 € ça va pleurer dans les chaumières forums pour ceux qui l'ont pris 1 centime plus cher. Aussi sur le Humble Store.

----------


## pesos

Allez, *Rage 2* à 20€ cette fois ci avec le code HAPPY2GAME

Qui dit mieux ?

----------


## JulLeBarge

J'en demande 10€, pas plus !

----------


## pipoop

Mieux

----------


## odji

le bundle mortel de la semaine chez IG: https://www.indiegala.com/deadly-tactics-steam-bundle  (c'est un bundle steam, pas du itch.io ne vous fiez pas aux apparences)

bundlestar ressort du starwars et qq anciennes stars ( Fahrenheit, simcity 4..) https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/empire-bundle

et le DIG de la semaine, on ne s'en lasse pas: https://dailyindiegame.com/site_weeklybundle_51.html

finalement groupees avec leur bundle desura, c'est pas si mal...

----------


## Baalim

Arghh, je viens à peine d'acheter sur 2game avec un code -10% que déboule un code -15%  :Emo: 

SUMMER2GAME

Darksiders III tombe à 14.6 €
https://2game.com/darksiders-iii

Valkyria 4 tombe à 8 €
https://2game.com/valkyria-chronicles-4

----------


## cedes4

Promo bethesda sur GOG
Quake : the offering + Elder Scrolls Arena + elder scrolls Daggerfal : 3€
Ca fait pas trop cher les 3 madeleines....

----------


## Maalak

Arena et Daggerfall sont gratuits, non ?

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Arghh, je viens à peine d'acheter sur 2game avec un code -10% que déboule un code -15% 
> 
> SUMMER2GAME
> 
> Darksiders III tombe à 14.6 €
> https://2game.com/darksiders-iii
> 
> Valkyria 4 tombe à 8 €
> https://2game.com/valkyria-chronicles-4


Moi j'ai pris le dernier Dishonored sur Gamersgate ce matin, toujours pas reçu la clé et là il est 1€ moins cher sur 2game...

----------


## Petit parapluie

> Arena et Daggerfall sont gratuits, non ?


Oui. Wtf gog

----------


## cedes4

hmm... bon ca fait quake a 3€...tant qu'on a la BO de Reznor avec, ca fait pas cher...enfin, les messages sont pas super clair, certains disent qu'elle est avec et d'autres non...

----------


## Gorth_le_Barbare

> hmm... bon ca fait quake a 3€...tant qu'on a la BO de Reznor avec, ca fait pas cher...enfin, les messages sont pas super clair, certains disent qu'elle est avec et d'autres non...


Sur le forum, un sujet épinglé parle de ça, par quelqu'un de chez gog :



> Hi guys, 
> 
>  Unfortunately due to complicated legal issues we  needed to remove the ogg music from the game. Instead we've added disk  images into the build so that the DosBox version stays intact (as DosBox  can mount CD images by itself). As for the Windows version, if you  happen to have the game's CD you can just insert it and play the game  with music. 
> 
>  I'm terribly sorry for the inconvenience, but the world of legal agreements written 20 years ago can be ... a complicated one. 
> 
>  Anyway, hope you enjoy the game!


https://www.gog.com/forum/quake_seri...ng_music/post1

Donc la musique est là, mais il faudra monter l'image pour pouvoir en profiter. Après tu peux aussi ripper le CD pour avoir les fichiers à mettre dans ton installation.



> So if you want to re-enable playing back the music from .ogg files it would seem that you need to do the following. 
> 
>  1. Mount the CDIMAGE game.gog with daemon tools or cd emulation software of choice. 
>  2. rip tracks2 - track11 with CDEx (or other ripping software of choice) as ogg the "music" folder inside your gog quake folder as Track02.ogg - Track11.ogg 
>  3. rename _winmm.dll to winmm.dll 
>  4. run qlquake as normal from the icon and enjoy the music.

----------


## Oldnoobie

GOG c'est un peu le linux des launchers....

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Moi j'ai pris le dernier Dishonored sur Gamersgate ce matin, toujours pas reçu la clé et là il est 1€ moins cher sur 2game...


Pour info, ma commande était en attente car ils n'avaient plus de clés. J'ai demandé un remboursement et j'ai pris le jeu sur 2game du coup.
Pas sûr que je retenterai l'expérience gamersgate...

----------


## Baalim

> Pour info, ma commande était en attente car ils n'avaient plus de clés. J'ai demandé un remboursement et j'ai pris le jeu sur 2game du coup.
> Pas sûr que je retenterai l'expérience gamersgate...


C'était une bonne boutique mais ça fait un bail qu'ils ne sont plus trop compétitifs. Là, tu n'as pas eu de bol parce que l'ajout des clés est normalement très rapide et que les indisponibilités sont rares.



Shadowside, walking sim russe, 0.35 €
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/shadowside

----------


## Gorth_le_Barbare

> GOG c'est un peu le linux des launchers....


Oui, tu es nettement moins emmerdé avec la version steam puisqu'il n'y pas la musique du tout !

----------


## Oldnoobie

Sérieux ? Ca devrait pas être permis de déterrer de vieux trucs pour les vendre s'il en manque un bout...

----------


## schouffy

Pourquoi c'est toujours la musique qui pose problème ? Pourquoi les OST sont virées des jeux, pourquoi les vidéos de gameplay se font virer de Youtube à cause de musiques qu'on entend pendant 1 minute ?
C'est quoi leur problème à ces gens là ?

----------


## rogercoincoin

contra...deal à durée limitée...  fin des droits .... obligation d'un nouveau deal (avec sous sous....) .... grosse fatigue de l'éditeur... vieux jeux ... pas de deal... retrait des musiques.

----------


## Petit parapluie

> C'est quoi leur problème à ces gens là ?


L'avidité ?

----------


## Magnarrok

Bon y'a les 2 jeux d'EGS qui devrait être gratos mais c'est pas encore débloqué là...

Cresson : Ah si ça y est !

This war of mine : https://www.epicgames.com/store/fr/d...is-war-of-mine
Moonlighter : https://www.epicgames.com/store/fr/p...onlighter/home

Prochain jeu : For Honor

----------


## odji

bab61

----------


## acdctabs

Ca marche trop bien les serveur d'EGS ...

----------


## Baalim

> bab61


Mais... c'est génial et adapté au forum !  ::lol:: 




> Be hate Free INTERACTIVE is an application that provides useful tools, fun activities, lessons, community activities and opportunities to help you overcome the negative influences of hate while also making a positive impact in the lives of others.


https://store.steampowered.com/app/9...e_Interactive/


Fear the wolves à 5 €
J'imagine que le multi est déjà mort et enterré...

https://www.greenmangaming.com/games...the-wolves-pc/

Tables Jurassic park Pinball fx3 à 5 € sur switch
https://www.nintendo.fr/Contenu-tele...l-1366354.html

----------


## barbarian_bros

> Arena et Daggerfall sont gratuits, non ?


Sur le site officiel  ElderScrolls, depuis 2004 pour Arena et depuis 2009 pour Daggerfall (10eme et 15 anniversaires de la série Elder Scrolls).

Par contre les versions Bethesda ne sont que les fichiers des jeux... à installer dans Dosbox. Vu que GoG se fait de la pub avec j'espère au moins qu'ils ont fait un 'setup' pour lancer directement le jeu dans un Dosbox préconfiguré (ce que propose un site Abandonware depuis déjà quelques années).




> Prochain jeu : For Honor


2 jeux la semaine prochaine : For Honor et Alan Wake.

----------


## Baalim

> 2 jeux la semaine prochaine : For Honor et Alan Wake.


Y'a un mec chez epic qui m'en veut ?  ::sad:: 
Depuis le début, ils n'ont proposé qu'un jeu que je n'avais pas déjà  :Facepalm:

----------


## MeL

> Bon y'a les 2 jeux d'EGS qui devrait être gratos mais c'est pas encore débloqué là...
> 
> Cresson : Ah si ça y est !
> 
> This war of mine : https://www.epicgames.com/store/fr/d...is-war-of-mine
> Moonlighter : https://www.epicgames.com/store/fr/p...onlighter/home
> 
> Prochain jeu : For Honor


+ Alan Wake  :;): 

Edit : grilled

----------


## cedes4

> Par contre les versions Bethesda ne sont que les fichiers des jeux... à installer dans Dosbox. Vu que GoG se fait de la pub avec j'espère au moins qu'ils ont fait un 'setup' pour lancer directement le jeu dans un Dosbox préconfiguré (ce que propose un site Abandonware depuis déjà quelques années).


yes ce sont bien des launchers pre configurés, il suffit d'installer et de lancer, ca fonctionne.

----------


## Petit parapluie

Avec ou sans les mods historiques qui a/débuguent b/stabilisent c/finissent d/ajoutent e/complètent les jeux ?  ::P:

----------


## cedes4

> Avec ou sans les mods historiques qui a/débuguent b/stabilisent c/finissent d/ajoutent e/complètent les jeux ?


ca m'etonnerais, mais bon, je me suis fait demonter par une chauve souris avant d'avoir vu grand chose... Disons que il faut se remettre aux commandes des jeux de l'epoque, avec le pavé numerique et tout...

----------


## Petit parapluie

Disons que rien que sans... euh... daggerfix c'est ça ? Plus un autre complémentaire, le jeu sera injouable car infinissable.

----------


## Stelarc

> Ca marche trop bien les serveur d'EGS ...


Mais lui il essaye de télécharger les jeux offerts. :Cell:

----------


## schouffy

> This war of mine : https://www.epicgames.com/store/fr/d...is-war-of-mine
> Moonlighter : https://www.epicgames.com/store/fr/p...onlighter/home


Très bonne pioche ce coup-ci !

----------


## Catel

> Y'a un mec chez epic qui m'en veut ? 
> Depuis le début, ils n'ont proposé qu'un jeu que je n'avais pas déjà


Ca étonnera qui ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Calys

> Y'a un mec chez epic qui m'en veut ? 
> Depuis le début, ils n'ont proposé qu'un jeu que je n'avais pas déjà


Moi tant qu'ils ne piochent pas dans ta wishlist ça me va  ::ninja::

----------


## Gorillaz

Moonlighter, vous voulez dire le jeu qui était dans le HB monthly du mois dernier ?  :Emo:

----------


## La Chouette

> Moonlighter, vous voulez dire le jeu qui était dans le HB monthly du mois dernier ?


C'est logique : il a reçu un DLC il y a quelques jours. This War of Mine va aussi avoir un autre DLC prochainement, il me semble. Du coup, c'est le moment de le refiler à pas cher et à tout va pour essayer de gratter des ventes de DLC. Du classique. Et puis y a pas tant de gens que ça abonnés au monthly, surtout vu ce qu'on se tape certains mois.

----------


## odji

> C'est logique : il a reçu un DLC il y a quelques jours. This War of Mine va aussi avoir un autre DLC prochainement, il me semble. Du coup, c'est le moment de le refiler à pas cher et à tout va pour essayer de gratter des ventes de DLC. Du classique. Et puis y a pas tant de gens que ça abonnés au monthly, surtout vu ce qu'on se tape certains mois.


le monthly, je crois qu'il y a +500.000 abonnés?   un bundle sur IG qui cartonne ca doit faire 6000 ventes..  bundlestar un peu plus peut etre,  bunchofkeys 2-3000 ...groupees bon ben des fois ils font +1000 ventes..


edit: source pour le nb d'abonnés:

Join our team and you will help change digital distribution and raise millions more for charity. Humble Bundle sells games, ebooks, software, and other digital content. Our mission is to support charity while providing awesome content to customers at great prices. We launched in 2010 with a single two-week Humble Indie Bundle, but we have humbly grown into a store full of games and bundles, a subscription service, a game publisher, and more. We have raised $150 million for charity and counting for amazing charities like the Red Cross, Child's Play and EFF.* And we now have over 500,000 subscribers to our Humble Monthly.* 
http://jobs.humblebundle.com/careers

----------


## Baalim

Deep sky derelicts à 5€
https://www.gamebillet.com/deep-sky-derelicts

Le fantastique (mais moche) Disgaea est à 4.70 €
Foncez !
https://store.steampowered.com/app/4...sgaea_PC___PC/

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Le fantastique (mais moche) Disgaea est à 4.70 €
> Foncez !
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/4...sgaea_PC___PC/


Et passer 500h à empiler des pingouins et rentrer dans des armes ? No way !
Beware : ce jeu est une foutue addiction quand on s'y met  :OO:

----------


## La Chouette

> le monthly, je crois qu'il y a +500.000 abonnés?   un bundle sur IG qui cartonne ca doit faire 6000 ventes..  bundlestar un peu plus peut etre,  bunchofkeys 2-3000 ...groupees bon ben des fois ils font +1000 ventes..
> 
> 
> edit: source pour le nb d'abonnés:
> 
> Join our team and you will help change digital distribution and raise millions more for charity. Humble Bundle sells games, ebooks, software, and other digital content. Our mission is to support charity while providing awesome content to customers at great prices. We launched in 2010 with a single two-week Humble Indie Bundle, but we have humbly grown into a store full of games and bundles, a subscription service, a game publisher, and more. We have raised $150 million for charity and counting for amazing charities like the Red Cross, Child's Play and EFF.* And we now have over 500,000 subscribers to our Humble Monthly.* 
> http://jobs.humblebundle.com/careers


Intéressant, je m'attendais pas à autant. Deux questions : est-ce que tu sais quand le chiffre a été modifié pour la dernière fois et est-ce que ça inclut les abonnements en pause ? Ah, et troisième question : les multi-comptes de Baalim sont-ils automatiquement exclus du compte ?

----------


## odji

ce chiffre doit dater car bon il presente encore l'epoque ou il y avait 1 bundle tous les 15 jours....  il doit y avoir plus d'abonnés depuis, logiquement (les bons bundles se faisant rare, faut passer par la case abo au monthly pour avoir des jeux corrects)

pour les abos en pause, ca doit etre negligeable...

pour les multicomptes, botlim n'est pas le seul apparemment:  https://variety.com/2019/gaming/news...ts-1203201159/

le titre du topic  :;):

----------


## odji

pour le prix d'un monthly, payez vous pubg, intake et not dying today sur    https://www.indiegala.com/store-bund...-royale-bundle

----------


## Baalim

Rising storm 2 Vietnam à 7,54 € et même un peu moins cher avec le code spécial Reddit

https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/ri...torm-2-vietnam

À noter également deux nouveaux jeux sur le chrono shop.


Animal rivals switch us 1$
https://www.nintendo.com/games/detai...witch-edition/

----------


## bbd

Blackguards et Beholder sont dispos sur le coin shop de chrono.gg

----------


## Supergounou

*Pictopix* à son prix le plus bas, 4€54:
https://store.steampowered.com/app/568320/Pictopix/

----------


## Baalim

> *Pictopix* à son prix le plus bas, 4€54:
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/568320/Pictopix/


Et Atlas à 8.24 €
https://store.steampowered.com/app/834910/ATLAS/

Comment ça, c'est pas un bon plan ?  :Emo:

----------


## Baalim

Un bundle made in poland pas bien cher (6.5 € à la base)
https://store.steampowered.com/bundl...ade_In_Poland/


Au fait, pour Graouu et les intéressés, skyrim VR rend effectivement pas mal du tout après quelques mods.

----------


## odji

le catalogue square enix est en promo sur steam: https://store.steampowered.com/sale/...lisher-weekend

----------


## pipoop

> le catalogue square enix est en promo sur steam: https://store.steampowered.com/sale/...lisher-weekend


humm non pas vraiment

----------


## odji

> humm non pas vraiment



un peu quand meme, non?

----------


## Maalak

Pas trop, non.

----------


## Baalim

J'ai... j'ai acheté just cause 4  :Facepalm:

----------


## Valenco

> Pas trop, non.

----------


## odji

dig week 52

----------


## Baalim

*Warhammer chaosbane* à 20.70 € avec le code VITAFR
https://www.play-asia.com/warhammer-chaosbane/13/70cm5n

COD infinite warfare à 5.89 $
https://www.play-asia.com/call-of-du...fare/13/70a58l

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> J'ai... j'ai acheté just cause 4


tu me diras s'ils ont un peu corrigé le tir si tu y joues?

----------


## pipoop

> dig week 52


Baalim evite de laisser trainer le resultat de tes mitoses stp c'est plus vivable

----------


## FB74

> tu me diras s'ils ont un peu corrigé le tir si tu y joues?


Hmmm.... Baalim achète de manière compulsive pour son backlog, il n'a pas le temps de lancer des jeux.  :tired:

----------


## Baalim

> tu me diras s'ils ont un peu corrigé le tir si tu y joues?


Pour le peu que j'ai pu y jouer ce matin, c'est plus si moche et désormais très semblable au 3. Par contre, le jeu enregistre des chutes de framerate plus ou moins importantes a des moments plus ou moins incongrus. quand tout explose à l'écran (les explosions sont désormais plutôt correctes visuellement), je veux bien comprendre mais il y a parfois des endroits où le framerate se casse la gueule sans la moindre raison valable.

Globalement, le jeu tourne aux alentours de 70 à 80 images par secondes avec tout au max en 2k mais et incapable de maintenir cette fluidité et chute brutalement de temps à autres.



Par contre, le rendu de l'eau, c'est toujours pas ça...



A noter également la compression tragique des cinématiques qui sont visuellement bien dégueulasses.

C'est simple, on a l'impression de jouer sur la config de Pipoop  :Facepalm: 



- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Hmmm.... Baalim achète de manière compulsive pour son backlog, il n'a pas le temps de lancer des jeux.


Si, ça arrive... parfois.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Baalim evite de laisser trainer le resultat de tes mitoses stp c'est plus vivable


Tu noteras que je ne parle même plus de ces bundles depuis un moment, hein  ::siffle::

----------


## pipoop

::'(:

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Si je veux prendre le monthly d'août c'est quoi le meilleur plan ?

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Si je veux prendre le monthly d'août c'est quoi le meilleur plan ?


Te rapprocher de Baalim qui aura déjà tout.  :Fourbe:

----------


## acdctabs

Moi j'ai mis en pause mais je te le revends si tu veux. (Si c'est pas trop tard)

----------


## odji

Horror Girl Puzzle completement gratos!  





> This game contains many interesting things:
> 
>     Gorgeous author pictures. 
>     Various puzzle mechanics. 
>     Mini-games in popular genres.
>     Exclusive process of drawing each picture.
>     Simple mouse control. 
>     New picture every week!


https://freebies.indiegala.com/horror-girl-puzzle/

----------


## fletch2099

> J'ai... j'ai acheté just cause 4


 :haha:

----------


## Baalim

Histoire de terminer l’aparté sur Just cause 4, j'ai fini par demander un remboursement.
J'en ai eu vraiment marre de ce framerate qui faisait le yoyo dès que ça explosait (et bon, just cause quoi)  :Boom: 

Le 3 tourne vachement mieux avec un rendu visuel très similaire.
Dommage pour les effets climatiques et la tempête  :Emo:

----------


## pipoop

Ca t'as file un achievement? 
"et un de moins"
Retirez un jeu de votre backlog

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Histoire de terminer l’aparté sur Just cause 4, j'ai fini par demander un remboursement.
> J'en ai eu vraiment marre de ce framerate qui faisait le yoyo dès que ça explosait (et bon, just cause quoi) 
> 
> Le 3 tourne vachement mieux avec un rendu visuel très similaire.
> Dommage pour les effets climatiques et la tempête


Du coup ils ont rien fixé du tout, parce que si je me rappelle bien c'etait les critiques principales day 1 ces histoires de framerate pourri.

----------


## Baalim

> Du coup ils ont rien fixé du tout, parce que si je me rappelle bien c'etait les critiques principales day 1 ces histoires de framerate pourri.


Disons qu'ils on retapé le jeu visuellement sans que ça asse des miracles pour autant mais ouais, le framerate est, à mon goût, encore bien trop variable.
Et le délai de remboursement de steam ne me permet pas de chercher une solution miracle.

Comme je le disais, j'ai mis tous les paramètres au max et en 2K mais, même en baissant les plus énergivores, ça ne faisait pas beaucoup de changements.
Un peu comme le 3 à l'époque sur ma précédente config.

Bref, vivement son passage dans un monthly.
A noter enfin que les munitions m'ont eu l'air vachement plus limitées en nombre que dans les autres just cause. Un choix étrange pour cette série.



How to survive 2 à 3 €
https://store.steampowered.com/app/3..._to_Survive_2/

Pour les fans de captain tsubasa, ganbare super strikers, un jeu de foot rpg à 2.49 €...
https://store.steampowered.com/app/4...uper_Strikers/

----------


## Tenebris

> Histoire de terminer l’aparté sur Just cause 4, j'ai fini par demander un remboursement.
> J'en ai eu vraiment marre de ce framerate qui faisait le yoyo dès que ça explosait (et bon, just cause quoi) 
> 
> Le 3 tourne vachement mieux avec un rendu visuel très similaire.
> Dommage pour les effets climatiques et la tempête


Arf, t'as quoi comme config? Après tous ces mois de sorties, si ça rame à ce point, ça me fait peur pour que ça tourne bien sur la mienne. J'étais à deux doigts de craquer... et la douce musique du "attends qu'il arrive en tête d'affiche du monthly" m'a fait reculer.

----------


## Baalim

> Arf, t'as quoi comme config? Après tous ces mois de sorties, si ça rame à ce point, ça me fait peur pour que ça tourne bien sur la mienne. J'étais à deux doigts de craquer... et la douce musique du "attends qu'il arrive en tête d'affiche du monthly" m'a fait reculer.


1080TI, 16go DDR 3200, Msi gaming B450+ et Ryzen 5 2600X
Après, je l'ai foutu sur un hdd 7200t/m vieillissant, ce qui a pu jouer  ::): 

EDIT: quoique. Après vérification, JC 3, un temps sur mon hdd, a été déménagé sur le même hdd.

----------


## Tenebris

> 1080TI, 16go DDR 3200, Msi gaming B450+ et Ryzen 5 2600X
> Après, je l'ai foutu sur un hdd 7200t/m vieillissant, ce qui a pu jouer


DD mis à part c'est du lourd, c'est donc pas rassurant pour moi  ::P:  Je vais sagement continuer à attendre la réponse de la divinité Monthly  ::):

----------


## Oldnoobie

J'avais vraiment adoré le 3, failli acheter le 4 day one. Il s'est tellement fait descendre que ça semble difficile de le tenter à plus de 10 balles ou en bundle en effet.
J'imagine qu'ils ont peut-être un peu rebossé quelques textures ou la stabilité, mais le souci sur ce titre c'est clairement pas la puissance du PC. Dommage.

----------


## Stelarc

> 1080TI, 16go DDR 3200, Msi gaming B450+ et Ryzen 5 2600X
> Après, je l'ai foutu sur un hdd 7200t/m vieillissant, ce qui a pu jouer 
> 
> EDIT: quoique. Après vérification, JC 3, un temps sur mon hdd, a été déménagé sur le même hdd.


Passer sur un SSD ne fait jamais de miracle pour le framerate.

----------


## Mastaba

Ben ca dépends, si un jeu charge son gros monde ouvert en streamant les textures depuis le disque ca peut éviter des acoups lors de changement de zone.

----------


## Eradan

> Après, je l'ai foutu sur un hdd 7200t/m vieillissant, ce qui a pu jouer


Voilà tes baisses aléatoires de fps: chargement des textures depuis le HDD.

----------


## Baalim

> Voilà tes baisses aléatoires de fps: chargement des textures depuis le HDD.


C'est effectivement ce que je soupçonne pour certaines baisses mais les explosions influent largement également.

----------


## JeRe

> Passer sur un SSD ne fait jamais de miracle pour le framerate.


 C'est ce que je pense aussi , temps de chargement ok mais framerate je vois pas trop ( par exemple avec mon SSD ça m'empêche d'avoir des baisses de framerate sur bordelands 2) !

 Sinon Jus cause j'ai encore le premier sur le ps2 , je trouvais ça marrant à l'époque , pas testé le 2 mais le 3 je l'ai trouvé pas terrible et le 4 si c'est juste pour déconné avec le grapin , ça j'avoue que c'est fun  et que c'est vraiment la  bonne idée , je vois pas trop l'interêt.

----------


## Olima

Je m'éclate toujours avec le 2 mais j'y fais à peu près une seule chose : escalader des montagnes enneigées au grapin, voler un avion de chasse au sommet, sauter de l'avion en plein vol, eventuellement canarder des bâtiments au passage, plonger en chute libre dans une rivière > repeat.
Je vois pas trop ce que les épisodes suivants pourraient m'apporter de plus  ::):  (et aucun pb de framerate)

----------


## RUPPY

> Je m'éclate toujours avec le 2 mais j'y fais à peu près une seule chose : escalader des montagnes enneigées au grapin, voler un avion de chasse au sommet, sauter de l'avion en plein vol, eventuellement canarder des bâtiments au passage, plonger en chute libre dans une rivière > repeat.
> Je vois pas trop ce que les épisodes suivants pourraient m'apporter de plus  (et aucun pb de framerate)


Rien que la wingsuit du 3 avec le réacteur dans le dos du DLC vaut son pesant de cacahuètes  :;):

----------


## Olima

> Rien que la wingsuit du 3 avec le réacteur dans le dos du DLC vaut son pesant de cacahuètes


(J'avoue que la wingsuit me vend un peu du rêve...  ::):  )

----------


## RUPPY

> (J'avoue que la wingsuit me vend un peu du rêve...  )


Elle rend malheureusement tous les autres engins volants inutiles tellement elle est fun et pratique  :^_^:

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Je m'éclate toujours avec le 2 mais j'y fais à peu près une seule chose : escalader des montagnes enneigées au grapin, voler un avion de chasse au sommet, sauter de l'avion en plein vol, eventuellement canarder des bâtiments au passage, plonger en chute libre dans une rivière > repeat.
> Je vois pas trop ce que les épisodes suivants pourraient m'apporter de plus  (et aucun pb de framerate)


Une Wingsuit. Avec les DLC elle est même dotée d'un réacteur et d'une mitrailleuse + lance-missile (perso c'est too much).
Des câbles rétractables (hisser un tank à flanc de falaise pour pilonner un camp adverse avant de l'envahir...).
Une map peaufinée pour tirer parti du grappin et de la wingsuit.

----------


## Stelarc

> Je m'éclate toujours avec le 2 mais j'y fais à peu près une seule chose : escalader des montagnes enneigées au grapin, voler un avion de chasse au sommet, sauter de l'avion en plein vol, eventuellement canarder des bâtiments au passage, plonger en chute libre dans une rivière > repeat.
> Je vois pas trop ce que les épisodes suivants pourraient m'apporter de plus  (et aucun pb de framerate)


Mais... Tu ne traînes même pas un mec derrière un véhicule ? Avec la génialissime VF, c'est un péché. ::o:

----------


## Olima

Vous m'avez convaincu, je testerai le 3 un jour pour cette fichue wingsuit.
Trainer des gens derrière des véhicules, ça me semble pas très gentil donc ça m'était pas venu à l'idée... Mais pour entendre la VF, j'ai un peu envie, je vais voir  :;):

----------


## Oldnoobie

Oh, on peut aussi se faire attaquer par un hélico, et le relier au sol ou à un autre hélico avant de rembobiner le filin. Pareil avec les voitures qui nous poursuivent : on monte sur le toit de la nôtre, on pique la voiture ennemie avec une autre ou le sol et hop !
J'aimais bien détruire les statues du dictateur. Sur une proche d'une crique, j'amenais un bateau sur le rivage avant de le "rembobiner" direct sur le bras de la statue. Il l'arrachait en la faisant pivoter, c'était magnifique.

Bref, la wingsuit, les filins, la map aux reliefs bien conçus. 
Y a aussi ces fameux explosifs-fusées qu'on peut coller sur une vache ou un PNJ avant de les voir partir en l'air en pirouette, mais ça je n'ai pas encore testé.

----------


## Baalim

Je vois qu'on joue tous à cette série pour son magnifique scénario et sa mise en scène complexe.

Pour les plus masochistes, Elex est actuellement à 17 €
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/elex-steam-key--3183-1

Edit : 13.88$ avant coupon

https://www.play-asia.com/elex/13/70b89n

J'ai pas mal de choses à dire sur celui-ci  ::siffle:: 

Là, mon personnage est en armure cuir et fourrure (mode Viking printemps été, automne, hiver, millésime 1282), se balade avec un jetpack et son fidèle compagnon drone tout en butant des dinosaures, toxicos du futur et goules à travers la campagne.

Tout va bien.

----------


## Petit parapluie

Je fais partie des ardents défenseurs de Elex, qui ont abondamment moqué (juste retour des choses) l'infâme "test" de ExServ. C'est un des meilleurs RPG de la décennie, tranquillement et sans forcer, dans la droite veine de ce que Piranhas Bytes sait faire de mieux.
Et pour le mélange passé/futur que tu décris, ben... tout est expliqué dans le jeu, et se tient parfaitement. Et c'est pas comme si c'était un classique de la SF apocalyptique non plus, le mélange des genres, retour à la terre versus conservation de la technologie etc...  :;): 

Jouez-y au lieu d'entretenir la moquerie débitée par quelques incapables. C'est un excellent RPG.

----------


## Baalim

> Je fais partie des ardents défenseurs de Elex, qui ont abondamment moqué (juste retour des choses) l'infâme "test" de ExServ. C'est un des meilleurs RPG de la décennie, tranquillement et sans forcer, dans la droite veine de ce que Piranhas Bytes sait faire de mieux.
> Et pour le mélange passé/futur que tu décris, ben... tout est expliqué dans le jeu, et se tient parfaitement. Et c'est pas comme si c'était un classique de la SF apocalyptique non plus, le mélange des genres, retour à la terre versus conservation de la technologie etc... 
> 
> Jouez-y au lieu d'entretenir la moquerie débitée par quelques incapables. C'est un excellent RPG.


En l’occurrence, j'ai beaucoup de bonnes choses à dire sur le jeu mais mon gros pavé n'est pas encore relu.  :;): 


EDIT : En revanche, je ne suis absolument pas d'accord en ce qui concerne "l’infâme" test d'Exserv. Il y a énormément de reproches formulés qui sont fondés même si les choses s'améliorent au fur et à mesure.

----------


## Mastaba

Ben d'après le peu que t'as dit ca a déjà l'air super cool.

----------


## Stelarc

> En l’occurrence, j'ai beaucoup de bonnes choses à dire sur le jeu mais mon gros pavé n'est pas encore relu. 
> 
> 
> EDIT : En revanche, je ne suis absolument pas d'accord en ce qui concerne "l’infâme" test d'Exserv. Il y a énormément de reproches formulés qui sont fondés même si les choses s'améliorent au fur et à mesure.


Il a grossi tous les défauts mille fois, c'est de la merde.

----------


## Petit parapluie

Rien que les 10 premières minutes de sa "vidéo de "test" " sont à mourir de rire. 
Malheureusement 90% des gens l'ont pris au sérieux. Et ont bashé les 10% défendant le jeu.

----------


## pesos

Bon, sans vouloir faire le casse couille au bout d'une page faudrait quand même aller parler du jeu ailleurs.

Merci gros bécos.

----------


## Baalim

D'ailleurs, ailleurs, c'est ici :

https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/9...1#post12440983

Attention, gros pavé.

----------


## Petit parapluie

> Bon, sans vouloir faire le casse couille au bout d'une page faudrait quand même aller parler du jeu ailleurs.
> 
> Merci gros bécos.


6 messages = 1 page ?  :tired:  
Et y a pas des centaines de messages inutiles ici en général ?  :tired:

----------


## acdctabs

Faudrait un topic des bons plans sans flood.

----------


## Myope

Ca a existé. Il a pas tenu le choc fasse au topic du bon plan avec flood. 
On peut y déverser sa bile contre Baalim. C'est du tout bon quoi.  :Tutut:

----------


## Baalim

Humm, vu comme ça, le sans flood avait quelques avantages  :tired: 



Amateurs de dinosaures (ahhh  ::wub:: ) et de jeux multi (  :Gerbe:  ), The isle (en EA depuis 4 ans  ::siffle::  ) est à 10 €
https://store.steampowered.com/app/376210/The_Isle/

Dark eye universe bundle à 2.32 €
https://uk.gamesplanet.com/game/the-...am-key--1074-2

Super pang adventures : 2.5 €
https://www.gamersgate.com/DD-PANG-A...ang-adventures

Space colony 3 €
https://www.gamersgate.com/DD-SPACE-...-steam-edition


Je vous laisse admirer le génie de ces artistes du copyright (et de la tarification) :
POTUS vs ZOMBIES DEFENSE I :

https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/p/po...ot:overviewtab

Heureusement, leur jeu est totalement novateur :

----------


## Marmottas

> Heureusement, leur jeu est totalement novateur


Pas l'ombre d'un tournesol en effet  ::P:

----------


## Eradan

> (mode Viking printemps été, automne, hiver, millésime 1282)


Un peu tardif pour du viking.

----------


## odji

dig, groupees,  meme combat!

http://dailyindiegame.com/site_weeklybundle_53.html
https://groupees.com/blender2

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Sur *Android*, grosse promo pour This War of Mine à 1,99 € au lieu de 11,99 €.

----------


## barbarian_bros

> Sur *Android*, grosse promo pour This War of Mine à 1,99 € au lieu de 11,99 €.


Perso je le préfère gratos sur l'EGS (mais je joue très peu sur mobile)

----------


## velociraptor

Suite à l'achat d'un 3600x, je vais en prendre pour 3 mois de xboxlive.
Une nouvelle vie, de merde ? c'est chaud.

----------


## odji

Mouaih....
https://www.indiegala.com/store-bund...er-bits-bundle

De 3 bundles par semaine on passe a ca....


edit: https://freebies.indiegala.com/adventures-of-shuggy/

non le chat, pas de HB bundle à 20h ou 21h... vendredi c'est monthly!

----------


## FB74

Humble Crusader Kings II Bundle:
https://www.humblebundle.com/games/c...kings-2-bundle

----------


## Jughurta

Bof, ce n'est pas un vrai bundle, il n'y a qu'un jeu et ses tonnes de DLC et tout ceux qui aiment le genre doit déjà avoir depuis longtemps.

----------


## olih

> Humble Crusader Kings II Bundle:
> https://www.humblebundle.com/games/c...kings-2-bundle





> Bof, ce n'est pas un vrai bundle, il n'y a qu'un jeu et ses tonnes de DLC et tout ceux qui aiment le genre doit déjà avoir depuis longtemps.


En gros, le jeu + tous les DLC non cosmétiques pour $15 (au lieu de 300€). C'est surtout une putain de bonne affaire si on pense apprécier le jeu.

----------


## Ruvon

A cause de l'infâme Noel Malware et ses streams du démon, j'ai relancé le jeu... et je vais sans doute prendre le bundle  :Cell:

----------


## MeL

Je ne sais pas s'il existe encore des gens qui ne l'ont pas ou si c'est le meilleur des plans mais Fallout New Vegas est fort peu cher sur Gamesplanet *pendant encore 26h.*
FNV à 1.75€
FNV UE à 2.50€

----------


## Petit parapluie

> Humble Crusader Kings II Bundle:
> https://www.humblebundle.com/games/c...kings-2-bundle





> Bof, ce n'est pas un vrai bundle, il n'y a qu'un jeu et ses tonnes de DLC et tout ceux qui aiment le genre doit déjà avoir depuis longtemps.





> En gros, le jeu + tous les DLC non cosmétiques pour $15 (au lieu de 300€). C'est surtout une putain de bonne affaire si on pense apprécier le jeu.


Ben moi j'ai le jeu depuis le premier jour... et pratiquement jamais joué  ::P: 
Bon par contre il me manque uniquement les DLC du dernier tiers, on peut refiler les autres ?

----------


## fougny

> Ben moi j'ai le jeu depuis le premier jour... et pratiquement jamais joué 
> Bon par contre il me manque uniquement les DLC du dernier tiers, on peut refiler les autres ?


Le jeu et chaque DLC ont chacun leur clef steam séparée. (c'est d'ailleurs fastidieux à rentrer dans steam)

----------


## Ruvon

> Le jeu et chaque DLC ont chacun leur clef steam séparée. (c'est d'ailleurs fastidieux à rentrer dans steam)


En passant par là : https://store.steampowered.com/account/registerkey

et en choisissant "activer plusieurs produits", ça va plutôt vite.

----------


## La Chouette

Je vais probablement me prendre le bundle au dernier tier d'ici quelques jours.
Je possède cependant déjà le jeu de base, The Old Gods, Legacy of Rome, Sword of Islam et Way of Life. Y a-t-il des intéressés ?

----------


## Petit parapluie

Idem, comme je le disais j'ai tout sauf le dernier tiers ET j'y ai déjà Conclave. Moyen de faire des échanges ?

----------


## Anonyme210226

> En gros, le jeu + tous les DLC non cosmétiques pour $15 (au lieu de 300€). C'est surtout une putain de bonne affaire si on pense apprécier le jeu.


Pour le prix du dernier DLC en solde, t'as le jeu complet moins les musiques et DLC cosmétiques. C'est la meilleure affaire de tous les temps sur le jeu.

----------


## SAAvenger

> Je vais probablement me prendre le bundle au dernier tier d'ici quelques jours.
> Je possède cependant déjà le jeu de base, The Old Gods, Legacy of Rome, Sword of Islam et Way of Life. Y a-t-il des intéressés ?


Vi proba (à part le jeu de base ofc). J'avais tous les dlcs sur la beta avant qu'ils la ferment donc j'ai jamais rien acheté à part qq cosmétiques donc mon jeu est plutôt vide là. Au pire sinon je craquerai proba aussi.

----------


## La Chouette

Bon, bah en tout cas, j'ai pris le bundle en question, donc si des gens sont intéressés par le jeu de base ou les 4 DLC listés plus haut, envoyez moi un MP.

----------


## odji

recyclable de bundle recent sur fanatical:  https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/redemption-bundle

----------


## odji

les jeux de plateaux sont mis en tête de gondoles sur steam ce w.e: https://store.steampowered.com/sale/...games_weekend/

----------


## bbd

Twitch prime offre *Pumped BMX Pro*, *Wonderboy*, *Mable & The Wood* et *Automachef
*
J'ai failli acheté ce dernier sur Steam (il est sorti il y a une semaine)  :;): 

Edit, Mable n'est même pas encore sorti  ::O:

----------


## odji

*Les raisons de la sortie exclusive de MechWarrior 5 sur l’Epic Games Store*




> En dépit de votre réticence, de plus en plus de studios font le choix de délaisser Steam au profit de la plateforme de distribution d’Epic Games.
> 
> C’est le cas de Piranha Games dont le prochain jeu, MechWarrior 5, sortira en décembre prochain et sera exclusif à l’Epic Games Store (EGS) pour une période limitée d’un an. Russ Bullock, le président du studio en a expliqué les raisons lors d’une récente discussion avec les fans de la série.
> 
> Tout d’abord, Bullock espère que son jeu bénéficiera d’une meilleure exposition, notamment sur la page d’accueil du Store, par rapport à Steam qui reçoit quotidiennement une pelletée de nouveautés avant de les noyer dans l’immense océan que constitue son catalogue. Aussi, Borderlands 3 qui arrivera en septembre devraient rameuter de nouveaux joueurs, et donc de potentiels pilotes de robots géants, sur la plateforme d’Epic.
> 
> L’autre raison est évidemment financière. Piranha Games espère vendre au moins 1 million d’exemplaires de MechWarrior 5 et 12% des revenus devraient être reversés à Epic pour l’utilisation conjointe de l’Unreal Engine et de l’EGS. En publiant le jeu sur Steam, la redevance aurait été de 30% à destination de Valve à laquelle il fallait ajouter les 5% pour l’utilisation de l’UE4 d’Epic, soit une perte de 9 millions de dollars par rapport à la première solution.
> 
> Toujours côté argent, il faut relever que les ventes réalisées via une boutique partenaire (seulement Humble Bundle pour le moment) sont dispensées de la redevance de 12% due à Epic Games et l’on peut ainsi imaginer que celle-ci puisse être partagée entre le magasin et le développeur. De plus, l’EGS n’utilise pas de système de clefs mais oblige les joueurs à associer leur compte avec celui de la boutique partenaire, contrecarrant ainsi la revente de clés réalisée par G2A et autres sites du marché gris.



allez a la source:
https://nofrag.com/2019/08/01/140536/

pour avoir tous les liens et references..

----------


## pesos

C'est n'importe quoi ce calcul, sachant que Steam prend bien moins de 30% passé un certain seuil de ventes.

----------


## Baalim

> C'est n'importe quoi ce calcul, sachant que Steam prend bien moins de 30% passé un certain seuil de ventes.


Faut quand même passer le cap des 10 millions de dollars de recettes  ::siffle:: 

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/v...11889.amp.html

Nouvelle série Twitch prime avec l'excellentissime Wonder boy and the dragon's trap

*
Et....Mable & The Wood ???*  ::O: 
Sauf erreur, le jeu va bientôt être livré aux Backers de la campagne kickstarter.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/5...ble__The_Wood/


A short hike, présent dans un monthly récent, vient de se doter d'une clé steam

----------


## odji

pour 3$ en préco: https://groupees.com/lsb2

d'apres leur chatboxe, il y aurait https://store.steampowered.com/app/675480/Witch_Thief/ ,  https://miracleofsound.bandcamp.com/album/level-9 et  https://zabutom.se/album/redux34/

----------


## bbd

> Twitch prime offre *Pumped BMX Pro*, *Wonderboy*, *Mable & The Wood* et *Automachef
> *
> J'ai failli acheté ce dernier sur Steam (il est sorti il y a une semaine) 
> 
> Edit, Mable n'est même pas encore sorti





> Nouvelle série Twitch prime avec l'excellentissime Wonder boy and the dragon's trap
> 
> *
> Et....Mable & The Wood ???* 
> Sauf erreur, le jeu va bientôt être livré aux Backers de la campagne kickstarter.
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/5...ble__The_Wood/


 :Tap:

----------


## Baalim

> Faut quand même passer le cap des 10 millions de dollars de recettes 
> 
> https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/v...11889.amp.html
> 
> Nouvelle série Twitch prime avec l'excellentissime Wonder boy and the dragon's trap
> 
> *
> Et....Mable & The Wood ???* 
> Sauf erreur, le jeu va bientôt être livré aux Backers de la campagne kickstarter.
> ...





> 


Chuis en Sardaigne et à l'apéro... Je peux pas suivre  ::ninja:: 


Pas mal de promotions sur les vs fighters chez humble et steam pour l'evo 2019.

----------


## Gorillaz

Vu dans le minuscule bac de jeux pc de la Fnac Toulouse :
- Vampyr à 15€
- Destiny 2 à 8€
Il me semble que ce sont des plutôt bonnes affaires  ::unsure::

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> *
> Et....Mable & The Wood ???* 
> Sauf erreur, le jeu va bientôt être livré aux Backers de la campagne kickstarter.
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/5...ble__The_Wood/


Oui je suis déçu qu'il soit donné comme ça sur Twitch alors qu'on vient à peine de recevoir notre clé...
Mais bon, les mises à jour de l'auteur étaient agréables à lire durant toute la production du jeu alors je lui pardonne et ça lui a fait sûrement gagner beaucoup d'argent d'être sur Twitch.
J'espère qu'il va s'expliquer quand même.

----------


## Redlight

*Deep Rock Galactic* -35% : ça fait 18€ chez Humble Bundle

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/deep-rock-galactic

----------


## odji

Qq titres sympas dans https://www.indiegala.com/robot-rumb...m-games-bundle

----------


## Tenebris

C'est dredi !!!!  :Vibre:

----------


## Mamadou

Slay The Spire à 10.49€ sur steam

----------


## odji

> C'est dredi !!!!


c'est monthly tu veux dire!

epic lache alan wake et for honor la, maintenant: https://www.epicgames.com/store/fr/c...mes-collection

le prochain ce sera GNOG  https://www.epicgames.com/store/fr/product/gnog/home   (avis sur steam: https://store.steampowered.com/app/290510/GNOG  faut bien lui trouver une utilité a ce vieux store..)

----------


## JAILS4FUN

> Vu dans le minuscule bac de jeux pc de la Fnac Toulouse :
> - Vampyr à 15€
> - Destiny 2 à 8€
> Il me semble que ce sont des plutôt bonnes affaires


DESTINY 2 en F2P avant l'automne.

----------


## odji

slay the spire et squad pour septembre, oh pas mal ^

----------


## Catel

Yoku's Island Express dans le monthly du mois  :Vibre:

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Yoku's Island Express dans le monthly du mois


Tu les sens mes regrets?  :Emo: 

Il est pas degueu le bundle de ce mois ci ceci étant. Meme si adventure pals avait été dans les jeux offerts pour twitch prime y'a deja un bon moment.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Par contre pourquoi dans le mail de HB ils parlent de "Roman Sands" et qu'on se retrouve avec "Don't Give Up" ?  ::huh::

----------


## Galgu

> Tu les sens mes regrets? 
> 
> Il est pas degueu le bundle de ce mois ci ceci étant. Meme si adventure pals avait été dans les jeux offerts pour twitch prime y'a deja un bon moment.


moi aussi jme disais des regrets et en fait comme ya plein de gens qui vont pas en vouloir yaura moyen de le recup a 1-2e par ci par la

----------


## odji

Le catalogue de Digital tribe est en promo sur https://store.steampowered.com/searc...igital%20Tribe

----------


## Baalim

Le très récent iratus à moins de 16$ hors
 coupon.

https://www.play-asia.com/iratus-lor...dead/13/70cwzr

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> moi aussi jme disais des regrets et en fait comme ya plein de gens qui vont pas en vouloir yaura moyen de le recup a 1-2e par ci par la


Ce serait tellement mesquin  :haha: 

 ::ninja::

----------


## Loloxx

> Le très récent iratus à moins de 16$ hors
>  coupon.
> 
> https://www.play-asia.com/iratus-lor...dead/13/70cwzr


Merci  ::):

----------


## odji

"Lumber Island - That Special Place" est dispo gratuitement sur le trove d'indiegala

----------


## Baalim

Insomnia : the ark à 20$
https://www.chrono.gg/?=Insomnia

Days of defeat à 3.75€ sur Steam (moins cher dans le bundle avec insurgency)

----------


## Baalim

Eastshade -50%
https://store.steampowered.com/app/715560/Eastshade/

----------


## Ruvon

> Eastshade -50%
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/715560/Eastshade/


Je le vois à -40% seulement.

----------


## Baalim

> Je le vois à -40% seulement.


Je me suis peut être emporté  ::ninja:: 


Dying light à 9.58€
https://www.savemi.com.au/product/dying-light/

Le petit shmup gratuit guardian sphere vient d'avoir droit à une version plus étendue.

https://pixel-boy.itch.io/guardian-s...-jam-available

----------


## odji

DIG 55 avec des jeux potentiellemnt jouable? (After The Suns )  https://dailyindiegame.com/site_weeklybundle_55.html

----------


## odji

soft cookies pour moins de 40 centimes!  https://store.steampowered.com/app/1019070/Soft_cookie/

ya pas a dire, steam c'est trop la classe.

----------


## FB74

_'A "Bon plan" a day keeps the Baalim away.'_

 ::trollface::

----------


## Ruvon

Par contre ne faisez pas les cons, n'achetez pas Underworld Ascendant, même en promo comme actuellement.

----------


## Harvester

> Par contre ne faisez pas les cons, n'achetez pas Underworld Ascendant, même en promo comme actuellement.


Et si on l'a backé c'est grave ?

----------


## Ruvon

> Et si on l'a backé c'est grave ?


Toujours dans les bons coups. Je ne m'étonne plus de rien avec toi.  ::ninja:: 

Je l'avais aussi en wishlist avant que les reviews ne tombent, j'y croyais aussi  :Emo:

----------


## Supergounou

Pas mal de promo intéressantes chez GamesPlanetUK (je ne sais pas si le taux de conv' est mauvais), dont quelques jeux en dessous du prix historique:

Dishonored 2 6,31€Leisure Suit Larry - Wet Dreams Don't Dry 17,41€Old School Musical 7,51€, dont l'OST est excellente surtout la piste _Over the Sky_ !Semblance 3,81€Where the Water Tastes Like Wine 6,52€Yakuza Kiwami 10,87€

----------


## Baalim

Ce sale titre  :tired: 

M'en fous, je me suis exilé loin de tous les Flad et FB74 de France et de Navarre.




Xmorph defense à 6€
https://store.steampowered.com/app/4...Morph_Defense/

Project winter en promo sur steam à -30%

Marvel vs capcom Infinite à 7.92$
https://www.play-asia.com/marvel-vs-...team/13/70bdzv

----------


## Magnarrok

Sympa la plage de nudiste !

----------


## Catel

Bah t'as vu l'avatar de Baalim ?  ::siffle::

----------


## Baalim

Frozen state à 4.79€
Je suis tenté. Surtout avec 35° à l'ombre.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/270270/Frozen_State/

----------


## odji

Des jeux de panpan pour 1euros 45 chez bundlestar:
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/ultimate-fps-pack

vous les avez deja tous...


un autre bundle plus interessant: 
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/astro-saga-bundle

disons avec plein de robots (qui semblent tous venir d'ici https://store.steampowered.com/publisher/NYUMEDIA )

----------


## Baalim

Endless space 2 à 8€ avec le code gamingtime.
https://www.voidu.com/en/endless-space-2

----------


## odji

DIG_56

----------


## FB74

Une erreur de code sur *Fanatical* (sans doute un code qui ne devrait pas s'appliquer avec une autre réduction).

*Lords of the Fallen en version GOTY* passe à *0.63* euros avec le code *REDDIT86LORDS*.

https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/lo...e-year-edition

----------


## FB74

*Bohemia Interactive Bundle:*
https://www.humblebundle.com/games/b...ve-2019-bundle

----------


## pesos

Pour info *DuckTales: Remastered* sera retiré de la vente le 8 août.

Vous pouvez donc le chopper à 3,49€ sur Steam.

----------


## Galgu

> Une erreur de code sur *Fanatical* (sans doute un code qui ne devrait pas s'appliquer avec une autre réduction).
> 
> *Lords of the Fallen en version GOTY* passe à *0.63* euros avec le code *REDDIT86LORDS*.
> 
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/lo...e-year-edition


même si le jeu a l'air moyen, c'est ZE bon plan ça  ::ninja::  ! on en veut plus souvent des comme ça

----------


## Sangoon

> Pour info *DuckTales: Remastered* sera retiré de la vente le 8 août.
> 
> Vous pouvez donc le chopper à 3,49€ sur Steam.


Merci pour le bon plan, Sait)on pourquoi le jeu va être retiré de la vente ? Je demande car en plus, la page Steam indique que l'offre prend fin le 10 aout du coup, je m'interroge.

----------


## Baalim

> Pour info *DuckTales: Remastered* sera retiré de la vente le 8 août.
> 
> Vous pouvez donc le chopper à 3,49€ sur Steam.


À 3.30€ ici pour les plus radins
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/duck...am-key--1255-1

----------


## Getz

Une bonne promo sur *Hitman 2 à 18.99€* sur gamesplanet https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/hitm...am-key--3682-1
La version gold à à *28.99€* https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/hitm...am-key--3682-3

J'hésite grandement...

----------


## pesos

> Merci pour le bon plan, Sait)on pourquoi le jeu va être retiré de la vente ? Je demande car en plus, la page Steam indique que l'offre prend fin le 10 aout du coup, je m'interroge.


Non ils n'ont pas donné de raison.




> Une bonne promo sur *Hitman 2 à 18.99€* sur gamesplanet https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/hitm...am-key--3682-1
> La version gold à à *28.99€* https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/hitm...am-key--3682-3
> 
> J'hésite grandement...


Fonce  ::wub::

----------


## Baalim

> Une bonne promo sur *Hitman 2 à 18.99€* sur gamesplanet https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/hitm...am-key--3682-1
> La version gold à à *28.99€* https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/hitm...am-key--3682-3
> 
> 
> J'hésite grandement...


A noter que la version de base est un peu moins chère sur play Asia et que la version silver est à 20$ avant coupon (vitafr, gematsu etc.)

https://www.play-asia.com/hitman-2-s...tion/13/70cf4t


Borderlands 3, sur la boutique du démon, à 48$ avec le code 
CENSORED.

https://www.play-asia.com/borderlands-3/13/70cupp

----------


## sticky-fingers

> *Bohemia Interactive Bundle:*
> https://www.humblebundle.com/games/b...ve-2019-bundle


Ce unlock à 30$  ::lol::

----------


## Getz

> Fonce


J'ai pris la gold !  ::happy2::

----------


## velociraptor

Bon j'en ai pris pour 3 mois de xbox pass avec mon ryzen 5. D'après le mail ça a l'ai lié et invendable . 
Tellement de jeux non commencés sur steam que bon...

----------


## Anonyme210226

> Pour info *DuckTales: Remastered* sera retiré de la vente le 8 août.
> 
> Vous pouvez donc le chopper à 3,49€ sur Steam.


Les reviews négatives parlent d'un crash au boss final. C'est avéré ?

----------


## Jughurta

Non, je l'ai terminé il y a peu et je n'ai eu aucun soucis sur Win 10.

----------


## Bibik

> Les reviews négatives parlent d'un crash au boss final. C'est avéré ?


Apparemment avec les gpu nvidia.

----------


## Jughurta

Dans ce cas vu que je suis chez AMD je ne peux pas me prononcer.

----------


## Silick

Je l'ai fini avec une 1060.

Pas de crash chez moi.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Borderlands 3, sur la boutique du démon, à 48$ avec le code 
> CENSORED.
> 
> https://www.play-asia.com/borderlands-3/13/70cupp


Mais  ::blink::  Quelle est donc cette sorcellerie ? Je croyais qu'il n'y aurait pas de clés vendues sur des sites tiers avec le magasin des maychans qui verrouillent les prix.

----------


## Tenebris

Burn the witch !!!!!  ::P: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

En tout cas c'est cool ça évite de donner ses infos bancaires au grand Satan.

----------


## Olima

> Merci pour le bon plan, Sait)on pourquoi le jeu va être retiré de la vente ? Je demande car en plus, la page Steam indique que l'offre prend fin le 10 aout du coup, je m'interroge.


Je sais pas pourquoi, mais en tout cas je l'ai pas trouvé folichon ce remake. Je ne suis arrivé à faire que 2 niveaux, cutscenes reloues, ça m'a juste fait regretter l'original. Enfin à ce prix ça se tente, techniquement c'est très jouable et pas trop mal foutu, mais n'attendez pas des merveilles...

----------


## Magnarrok

Ouais c'est comme castle of illusion.... Pas réussi à dépasser le premier niveau ça a perdu en charme... Ou alors je suis trop vieux con.  ::lol::

----------


## Olima

Disons que le remake n'apporte rien (pour ce que j'en ai vu), à part la skin dessin animé qui me plaît moins que le pixel art original, et des cinématiques qui ralentissent le jeu et son efficacité. Autant jouer à Shovel Knight.

----------


## Baalim

> Ouais c'est comme castle of illusion.... Pas réussi à dépasser le premier niveau ça a perdu en charme... Ou alors je suis trop vieux con.


Perso, j'ai bien aimé le remake de castle of illusion. Là, il y avait un vrai travail de relecture. Pour duck tales, ça tient plutôt du lifting.

----------


## FB74

Un Bundle sympa à 5.45 euros:
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/bento-bundle-2

KOF 2002, Guilty Gear Xrd Sign et d'autres.

----------


## Baalim

> Un Bundle sympa à 5.45 euros:
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/bento-bundle-2
> 
> KOF 2002, Guilty Gear Xrd Sign et d'autres.


Houla, y'a du lourd  ::O: 

Yatagarasu... Enfin !!  ::wub::

----------


## Wolverine

Full Metal Furies à 5$ chez chrono.gg

----------


## Kaede

> Houla, y'a du lourd 
> 
> Yatagarasu... Enfin !!


Yes, très bon bundle.

----------


## Baalim

Ceux qui n'ont pas peur de dégueuler des arc-en-ciel seront ravis d'apprendre la sortie d'un nouveau bundle de comics my littke pony.

https://www.humblebundle.com/books/m...ony-2019-books

Flad, sache que j'essaie très fort de ne pas te juger.



Redeemer à 1.90€
https://store.steampowered.com/app/4...anced_Edition/


Petite promo pour no man sky (dont le prix normal semble augmenter progressivement) pour la sortie de la MAJ Beyond  :Bave: 

https://store.steampowered.com/app/275850/No_Mans_Sky/

----------


## Flad

> Flad, sache que j'essaie très fort de ne pas te juger.


Moi je me prive pas.
Gros pervers.

----------


## Baalim

> Moi je me prive pas.
> Gros pervers.


Ouais mais c'est une accusation sans fondement  ::siffle:: 



Ahhh, la news que j'attendais : le support VR de NMS arrivera bien sur Gog

https://www.gog.com/news/coming_soon_no_mans_sky_beyond

Du coup, profitez-en pour aller l'acheter là bas :
https://www.gog.com/game/no_mans_sky


Disgaea 5 complete à 20€ sur switch.
https://www.nintendo.fr/Jeux/Nintend...e-1174315.html

Ksp et to the moon à 7€
https://www.indiegala.com/store-bund...he-moon-bundle


Injustice 2 à 14.82€
https://www.allyouplay.com/en/injustice-2-ww

Zone of the enders 2 à 9€
https://www.allyouplay.com/en/zone-o...2nd-runner-mrs

Samurai riot à 5.4€
https://uk.gamesplanet.com/game/samu...am-key--3411-1

----------


## Herr Peter

> Ahhh, la news que j'attendais : le support VR de NMS arrivera bien sur Gog


Et le plus important dans la news, c'est aussi ceci:



> L'experience Online change du tout au tout ! *Vous pouvez maintenant rejoindre vos amis* n'importe où pour jouer ensemble.


Enfin c'est implémenté sur Galaxy ! Perso ça m'intéresse moyennement le multi, mais pas mal de joueurs attendaient ça comme le messie.

----------


## Petit parapluie

C'est passé ça ? South Park 2 L'anale du destin à 5,60€.

----------


## Herr Peter

Prey à 5,50€ (valable uniquement 24h). À ce prix-là vous pouvez le prendre sans avoir besoin d'un Prey à votre banque.

----------


## Baalim

> Prey à 5,50€ (valable uniquement 24h). À ce prix-là vous pouvez le prendre sans avoir besoin d'un Prey à votre banque.


Étrangement, j'ai oas l'impression qu'elle ait déjà été faite, celle là

----------


## erynnie

Tu es sûr ? Il doit bien y avoir un preycédent

----------


## Wulfstan

> Ksp et to the moon à 7€
> https://www.indiegala.com/store-bund...he-moon-bundle


Comme quoi le coût du centime inférieur fonctionne parfaitement. 7,99€ = 7€  ::P:

----------


## Baalim

> Comme quoi le coût du centime inférieur fonctionne parfaitement. 7,99€ = 7€


En fait, je me suis surtout fait avoir par le prix US.
https://www.reddit.com/r/GameDeals/c...cludes_kerbal/



Edit : on dirait qu'ils ont remonté le prix en cours de route :

https://www.dealabs.com/bons-plans/b...-steam-1691865

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Tu es sûr ? Il doit bien y avoir un preycédent


Ça sent le preytexte  :tired:

----------


## rogercoincoin

séquence "djeunes vieux".....
MC Hammer   Prey ..destiné  :Vibre:

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> C'est passé ça ? South Park 2 L'anale du destin à 5,60€.


Ah ! Et ce qu'apporte l'édition gold, c'est intéressant ou que des cosmétiques à la con ?

----------


## jujupatate

Ça inclue le season pass qui vaut 6,99€ en promo.
Je sais pas ce que valent les DLC par contre.




> Voici ce qui est inclus dans le Season Pass :
> 
> - Reliques de Zaron – Pack de costumes et d'aptitudes du Bâton de la Vérité : Rends hommage à la guerre épique menée pour le Bâton de la Vérité. Endosse des tenues de héros mythiques avec les costumes du Roi, de Princesse Kenny et du Grand mage Cartman. Équipe-toi d'artefacts légendaires du passé tels que la couronne d'oreilles d'elfes et la sonde alien Mk. II.
> 
> - Servietsky : ton copain de jeu : Reçois une aide de jeu exclusive, Servietsky : ton copain de jeu. Les rues de South Park sont moins sûres qu'autrefois et même le vétéran de South Park le plus aguerri aura besoin d'aide. "Servietsky : ton copain de jeu" offre une assistance unique aux joueurs en divers endroits clés du jeu.
> 
> - Danger Deck DLC: Relève un défi ultime en combattant dans le Danger Deck du Docteur Timothy Danger Deck et débloque des costumes et des artefacts exclusifs !
> 
> - From Dusk till Casa Bonita DLC: Joignez vos forces avec Le Coon et Mysterion afin d'anéantir la présence démoniaque se trouvant à la Casa Bonita.
> ...

----------


## rogercoincoin

çà me ferait mal au *** d'acheter un jeu avec un nom comme :  South Park 2 L'anale du destin ...  :haha: 

un peu de ce niveau, hein.....  :Gerbe:

----------


## odji

encore une fois, Epic store assure, prochain jeux dispos:  Hyper Light Drifter et Mutant Year Zero: Road to Eden https://www.epicgames.com/store/fr/c...ame-collection 

en attendant vous pouvez prendre GNOG: https://www.epicgames.com/store/fr/product/gnog/home

----------


## rogercoincoin

Pour moi, il n'y a pas de doute :
 l'epic store fait "des pieds et des mains" maintenant, mais quand il aura les mêmes services que Steam.... il va arrêter de jeter des jeux gratuits à tout va.

----------


## Hilikkus

> encore une fois, Epic store assure, prochain jeux dispos:  Hyper Light Drifter et *Mutant Year Zero: Road to Eden* https://www.epicgames.com/store/fr/c...ame-collection


Dire que je l'ai acheté en Avril à un canard et que je n'y ai toujours pas touché  :Facepalm:

----------


## odji

> Pour moi, il n'y a pas de doute :
>  l'epic store fait "des pieds et des mains" maintenant, mais quand il aura les mêmes services que Steam.... il va arrêter de jeter des jeux gratuits à tout va.



steam a plus de 16 ans de maj...  en 2003 ca ressemblait a ca:




https://www.fraghero.com/watch-the-i...-2003-to-2016/

https://www.pcgamer.com/steam-versions/

----------


## Petit parapluie

Et alors ?
Quand tu arrives sur un marché, si tu veux percer, tu commences de zéro en disant "laissez-moi faire comme vous, y a 16 ans, quand vous avez tout eu à inventer vous avez débuté de zéro !! ouin ouin !!" ou justement tu pars du principe que la base de départ, c'est évidemment proposer aussi bien que les concurrents, et que c'est le "en mieux" qui fera toute la différence ?

----------


## La Chouette

> steam a plus de 16 ans de maj...  en 2003 ca ressemblait a ca:
> 
> 
> http://www.fraghero.com/wp-content/u...07/steam-1.png
> 
> https://www.fraghero.com/watch-the-i...-2003-to-2016/
> 
> https://www.pcgamer.com/steam-versions/


C'est pas vraiment une excuse. Il faut s'adapter à la concurrence. C'est pas parce qu'un studio a 20 ans d'expérience dans le jeu puzzle qu'un nouveau studio a une excuse pour sortir un jeu puzzle de merde.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> C'est pas vraiment une excuse. Il faut s'adapter à la concurrence. C'est pas parce qu'un studio a 20 ans d'expérience dans le jeu puzzle qu'un nouveau studio a une excuse pour sortir un jeu puzzle de merde.


Sinon chaque studio sortirait un pong en premier jeu.




> Ça inclue le season pass qui vaut 6,99€ en promo.
> Je sais pas ce que valent les DLC par contre.


Hmmm je vais prendre la gold, ça n'a pas l'air incontournable au tarif normal, mais là ça me fait 2,80 € de plus. Le pass est à 30 € normalement. J'y jouerai qu'une fois mais je me suis vraiment marré sur le premier.
Merci.

----------


## Taï Lolo

428 Shibuya Scramble à 10 € sur Steam (plus bas ITAD)
https://store.steampowered.com/app/6...buya_Scramble/

----------


## Evilblacksheep

+ D'autres tres bonnes promo sur les jeux Spike chunksoft, dont les danganronpa et la trilogie zero escape/nonary games à 80% off

----------


## lustucuit

> + D'autres tres bonnes promo sur les jeux Spike chunksoft, dont les danganronpa et la trilogie zero escape/nonary games à 80% off


Non mais pas maintenant, après les vacances juste au moment où je suis fauché  :Emo:

----------


## MeL

> encore une fois, Epic store assure, prochain jeux dispos:  Hyper Light Drifter et Mutant Year Zero: Road to Eden https://www.epicgames.com/store/fr/c...ame-collection [/url]


Trop bien  ::lol::

----------


## Taï Lolo

> Non mais pas maintenant, après les vacances juste au moment où je suis fauché


Prends juste The Nonary Games à 5 € si tu peux. Avec 999 et Virtue's Last Reward, tu as de quoi t'occuper un bon bout de temps !

----------


## erkadae

Je viens de finir le premier danganronpa qui a une traduction en français faites par des amateurs. Il y a quelques coquilles mais la traduction est bonne. Je vous le conseille vraiment, ce jeu est vraiment excellent  ::love:: . D'ailleurs je viens d'acheter le 3 car le deux n'a pas de trad avant 2020 et mon niveau d'anglais ne me permet pas d'y jouer :tired:

----------


## Baalim

> Prends juste The Nonary Games à 5 € si tu peux. Avec 999 et Virtue's Last Reward, tu as de quoi t'occuper un bon bout de temps !


Nonary games à ce prix là, c'était juste impensable il y a quelques années encore. Foncez

----------


## Gorth_le_Barbare

> Prends juste The Nonary Games à 5 € si tu peux. Avec 999 et Virtue's Last Reward, tu as de quoi t'occuper un bon bout de temps !


La trilogie est à 1,67€ de plus, ce serait con de ne pas tout prendre !

----------


## lustucuit

Arrêtez  :Emo: 

(Je sais comment ça va se finir, je vais tous les prendre...)

----------


## pipoop

Ca reste des VN faut pas deconner non plus ::ninja::

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Arrêtez 
> 
> (Je sais comment ça va se finir, je vais tous les prendre...)


Prends la trilogie et arrete de faire des manieres.  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> Ca reste des VN faut pas deconner non plus


Houla, pas vraiment.


Indie hits sale chez humble.
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/p...die-hits-sale/

----------


## pipoop

Pour une fois que je mets un smiley...

----------


## Baalim

> Pour une fois que je mets un smiley...


Certes mais mieux vaut prévenir que guérir. Celui qui s'attend à un simple VN ou Kinetic VN va avoir un choc. Ou alors, Myst est un VN.

----------


## odji

*groupees.com/blenderb*

----------


## Hyeud

Jevétoutacheté  :Bave:

----------


## Magnarrok

Ghost of a tale à 12€ après conversion sur gamesplanet UK

----------


## odji

contre 124700 click de souris,   Tracks - The Toy Train Tracks Set Simulator Game  et YORG.io dispo sur le    https://www.chrono.gg/shop

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Jevétouttacheter


 :Gerbe: 

Gros dégueulasse  ::ninja::

----------


## pipoop

Je me sens sale d'avoir eu la meme idee

----------


## Baalim

Certains en parlaient récemment. Chaos on deponia vient d'être ajouté au Humble trove.

Le survival/sandbox *force of nature* bradé à 0.8 € sur steam !
https://store.steampowered.com/app/5...rce_of_Nature/

Dead or school (dont j'ai manqué de temps pour faire un retour) est soldé à 7.35 €
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/dead-or-school

----------


## Ruvon

> Le survival/sandbox *force of nature* bradé à 0.8 € sur steam !
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/5...rce_of_Nature/


Je savais bien que ça me disait quelque chose !

_Deux ans plus tôt, dans le Canard PC Forumatic Universe..._

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/10...1#post10867489

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/10...1#post10870337

----------


## Baalim

> Je savais bien que ça me disait quelque chose !
> 
> _Deux ans plus tôt, dans le Canard PC Forumatic Universe..._
> 
> http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/10...1#post10867489
> 
> http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/10...1#post10870337


Ouaip, je me rappelle de cette belle arnaque. J'ai toujours la version V1.0 dans mon inventaire itch.io d'ailleurs.


The long reach qui me branchait bien mais qui a salement planté après 30 minutes de jeu, est à 2.2 €
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/the-...am-key--3592-1


*The sinking city à 22 €*  ::O: 

https://www.play-asia.com/the-sinking-city/13/70csd1

Avec le code CENSORED.


Carte fnac+ 3 ans à 11 €
Pour avoir le plaisir de n'avoir presque plus aucun avantage adhérent.

https://passfnacdarty.com/offre/carte-fnac

L'antique the adventures of shuggy gratos
https://freebies.indiegala.com/adven...ev_id=freebies


HS mais très intéressant (imho) Licence à vie gratos pour revo unistaller pro 3 :
https://softwarestars.org/2018-01-cb-revo-3-en/

----------


## La Chouette

> L'antique the adventures of shuggy gratos
> https://freebies.indiegala.com/adven...ev_id=freebies


Antique, mais plutôt cool, que ce soit sur la campagne solo ou la campagne co-op.

----------


## FB74

> Carte fnac+ 3 ans à 11 €
> Pour avoir le plaisir de n'avoir presque plus aucun avantage adhérent.


Bof, moi j'ai eu la carte Fnac gratos suite à un code qui trainait.  :tired:

----------


## nova

> Ouaip, je me rappelle de cette belle arnaque. J'ai toujours la version V1.0 dans mon inventaire itch.io d'ailleurs.
> 
> 
> The long reach qui me branchait bien mais qui a salement planté après 30 minutes de jeu, est à 2.2 €
> https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/the-...am-key--3592-1
> 
> 
> *The sinking city à 22 €* 
> 
> ...


Tiens pendant que je passe par ici et que tu donnes des bons plans play asia :

https://www.play-asia.com/vampyr/13/70bgqx

Ceci fonctionne sur un compte steam français ?

Je pose la question parce que ceci :

https://www.play-asia.com/vampyr/13/70b8t9

10€ plus cher.

----------


## Hyeud

Pardon je ne savais pas que c'était gris.

----------


## Oldnoobie

Allez, un volontaire pour lui expliquer le marché gris ?

----------


## Hyeud

J'ai enlevé, mais ça m'étonne que G2A soit considéré gris et pas play-asia.

----------


## Harvester

Pourquoi Play Asia serait un site gris ? Ils vendent plein de trucs, pas que du démat'.

----------


## Baalim

> J'ai enlevé, mais ça m'étonne que G2A soit considéré gris et pas play-asia.


Play-asia est là depuis depuis 2002 et, à part un moment de friction avec Nintendo et Sony (qui a coulé le concurrent Liksang), ils n'ont jamais été mis en cause.
Contrairement à G2A qui est essentiellement une plateforme de vente entre particuliers (avec tout ce que ça comporte de combines et de produits tombés du camion céleste), Play-asia est un site de vente pur et dur  ::): 

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/news241006liksang

----------


## nova

Ca polémique mais ca réponds pas à ma question  :Emo:   ::ninja::

----------


## Harvester

Un est sur Steam en region free et l'autre sur PS4...

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Ca polémique mais ca réponds pas à ma question


Peut etre parce que ton second lien c'est pas pour PC mais PS4  ::siffle:: 

Edit: grillée par hArvEsTer

----------


## Galgu

Il est possible de jouer gratuitement a FFXIV pour les anciens joueurs jusqu'au 16 août : https://fr.finalfantasyxiv.com/lodes...321cd0127e23ee

Je lui redonne une chance perso.

----------


## nova

> Un est sur Steam en region free et l'autre sur PS4...


Ah putain merci j'avais meme pas vu  ::lol::

----------


## Baalim

Planar conquest gratos sur Android

----------


## Mastaba

C'est déjà passé gnog sur egs?

----------


## La Chouette

> C'est déjà passé gnog sur egs?


Si tu veux dire "passé sur le topic", oui, si tu veux dire "l'offre est terminée", non, ça dure encore jusqu'au 15 août.

----------


## Baalim

Zone of the enders 2 à 8€ 
C'est cadeau !

https://www.allyouplay.com/en/zone-o...2nd-runner-mrs

----------


## Galgu

> Zone of the enders 2 à 8€ 
> C'est cadeau !
> 
> https://www.allyouplay.com/en/zone-o...2nd-runner-mrs


je vois 11,99 € ?

----------


## Baalim

> je vois 11,99 € ?


Étrange, je le vois toujours à 8€

Batman VR à 3.5€ !
https://www.gamebillet.com/batman-arkham-vr

----------


## FB74

Idem, 7.99 euros.

----------


## odji

DIG 58, un bundle à 1 dollar de plusieurs jeux à 1 dollar.

----------


## Baalim

Reventure, qui m'avait l'air rigolo, est à 2€ en star deal
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/reventure

----------


## Baalim

Marvel infinite et son characters pass à 12.88€
https://uk.gamesplanet.com/game/marv...am-key--3330-2

Pas mal d'autres prix plancher chez gamesplanet.


L'intrigant the mull littoral est gratuit en ce moment chez Itch.io
https://librarium-studios.itch.io/themulllittoral

https://youtu.be/9ZN4LO3koNs

Trois tonnes de merveilles gratos ou presque chez itch.io
https://isthereanydeal.com/#/filter:...75/100,&newlow

----------


## FB74

> Marvel infinite et son characters pass à 12.88€
> https://uk.gamesplanet.com/game/marv...am-key--3330-2
> 
> Pas mal d'autres prix plancher chez gamesplanet.


Les prix ont été rectifiés, donc sans doute une erreur.

----------


## Baalim

> Les prix ont été rectifiés, donc sans doute une erreur.


Après vérification, c'est juste que les soldes s'achevaient aujourd'hui à 10h.

https://www.reddit.com/r/GameDeals/c...chance_sunday/

----------


## Mastaba

> Après vérification, c'est juste que les soldes s'achevaient aujourd'hui à 10h.
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/GameDeals/c...chance_sunday/


Il y a eu moins de 22 minutes là  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> Il y a eu moins de 22 minutes là


Ouais, je propose de modobell le méprisable qui a posté la promo  :Cell:

----------


## pipoop

Au bucher!!!!

----------


## ElleLaisseDes

Je sais pas si ça été précisé mais le taux de change livre sterling <=> euro est à la baisse et tous les marchands n'ont pas encore ajusté leur prix. A titre d'exemple, en me basant sur le lien reddit, Assetto Corsa coûte environ 7.80€ en passant sur le store britannique au lieu des 9 euros bien de chez nous  :;): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

ah mais les promotions sont terminées en fait  ::|:  dommage pour Yakuza Zero...

----------


## Baalim

Iconoclasts à 10$
https://www.chrono.gg/

The summer club bundle
https://www.indiegala.com/summer-clu...ndle-indiegala

En réalité un darkher studio bundle rélifté..

Sim city 4 à 1€
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/si...deluxe-edition

----------


## Jughurta

Tout le monde s'en tape, je comprends parfaitement car ça fait pas rêver et c'est soldé toutes les semaines sur au moins 1 store c'est au tour de *Jackbox Party* dans le bundle du mardi.

----------


## odji

> Tout le monde s'en tape, je comprends parfaitement car ça fait pas rêver et c'est soldé toutes les semaines sur au moins 1 store c'est au tour de *Jackbox Party* dans le bundle du mardi.


dans le meme genre, Keyboard killers est offert sur le trove d'indiegala https://freebies.indiegala.com/keybo...ev_id=freebies

----------


## odji

les ptits verts proposent une floppée de rebundle https://www.greenmangaming.com/bundles/

(vous avez deja tout, certains titres sont passés 15-20 fois en bundle...)

----------


## Baalim

Vasara collection à 4.91€ pour sa sortie steam  ::wub:: 
https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...RA_Collection/

----------


## Oldnoobie

Attention à la goutte d'eau...

----------


## Baalim

> Attention à la goutte d'eau...


 :Clap: 

Nier, 23€
https://www.dlgamer.com/fr/jeux/ache...automata-41007

----------


## odji

支付￥9.9 +，可以获得 28 款 Steam 游戏  !!!

----------


## pipoop

> 支付￥9.9 +，可以获得 28 款 Steam 游戏  !!!

----------


## Oldnoobie

> les ptits verts proposent une floppée de rebundle https://www.greenmangaming.com/bundles/
> 
> (vous avez deja tout, certains titres sont passés 15-20 fois en bundle...)


Je suis allé en éplucher 3-4, c'est vraiment de la bouse. 
Des trucs d'une laideur digne des premiers Pentium MMX (et certains doivent dater de là) mixés avec un titre indé vaguement potable qui est la tête de pont de ce cake au caca, titre toutefois -comme tu le dis clairement- est déjà passé en bundle un paquet de fois.
A titre d'exemple j'ai remarqué Diluvion, qui a son univers pour nous charmer malgré ses nombreux défauts qui lui valent des avis mitigés sur Steam, mais le truc est noyé dans un bundle à quasiment 10€... Ce store (GMG) n'en finit plus de baisser dans mon estime, c'est pas le souvenir que j'en avais il y a quelques années.

----------


## Baalim

Phantom doctrine Deluxe à 14.8€
https://uk.gamesplanet.com/game/phan...am-key--3742-2

----------


## Baalim

Tokyo xanadu ex + à 8.25€, c'est un peu cadeau  ::O: 
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/tokyo-xanadu-e-x

----------


## rogercoincoin

> Tokyo xanadu ex + à 8.25€, c'est un peu cadeau 
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/tokyo-xanadu-e-x


ouaip ben si vous attendez un produit du type persona de chez Atlus.. passez votre chemin. 
L’histoire est pas terrible et c'est de la re pompe à droite et à gauche de ce qui marche... cela ne fait pas un jeu 
les spécialistes américains le disent :
http://www.rpgfan.com/reviews/Tokyo_..._eX/index.html
maintenant vous faites comme vous voulez....

----------


## Florian L

Bundle Tropico sur Indiegala, à 3.99 € pour encore quelques heures (5h environ) (Steam).
Tropico Reloaded (=Tropico + extension Paradise Island + Tropico 2 la baie des Pirates) +Tropico 3 + Tropico 4

Vu sur Dealabs.

----------


## odji

un bundle de japoniaiserie sur IG: https://www.indiegala.com/invertmouse-steam-bundle

----------


## Baalim

> ouaip ben si vous attendez un produit du type persona de chez Atlus.. passez votre chemin. 
> L’histoire est pas terrible et c'est de la re pompe à droite et à gauche de ce qui marche... cela ne fait pas un jeu 
> les spécialistes américains le disent :
> http://www.rpgfan.com/reviews/Tokyo_..._eX/index.html
> maintenant vous faites comme vous voulez....


Ils ont la dent un peu dure. Faudrait que je lise leur chronique de conception II pour voir  ::siffle:: 

Pour le peu sur j'ai vu (3 ou 4 heures de jeu), c'est plutôt agréable même si effectivement un vague ersatz de persona.

----------


## Bibik

> ouaip ben si vous attendez un produit du type persona de chez Atlus.. passez votre chemin. 
> L’histoire est pas terrible et c'est de la re pompe à droite et à gauche de ce qui marche... cela ne fait pas un jeu 
> les spécialistes américains le disent :
> http://www.rpgfan.com/reviews/Tokyo_..._eX/index.html
> maintenant vous faites comme vous voulez....


J'ai 100 heures dessus, c'est certes pas le meilleur Falcom mais il fait honnêtement le taf surtout pour 8€.
Faut juste ne pas faire une allergie aux tropes et aux clichés propre au genre anime.

----------


## velociraptor

> Je suis allé en éplucher 3-4, c'est vraiment de la bouse.


Je croyais que bouse s'écrit avec un "z"; bouze

----------


## Baalim

> J'ai 100 heures dessus, c'est certes pas le meilleur Falcom mais il fait honnêtement le taf surtout pour 8€.
> Faut juste ne pas faire une allergie aux tropes et aux clichés propre au genre anime.


D'autant que, dans ce cas là, on évite également persona.

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Je croyais que bouse s'écrit avec un "z"; bouze


Non.

----------


## Ruvon

> Non.


Ça dépend de quoi tu parles  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

Vasara collection à 5€ sur eshop jusqu'à demain. Pourquoi je l'ai pris sur steam ?  :Sweat: 

https://www.nintendo.fr/Jeux/Nintend...n-1613808.html

----------


## Herr Peter

> Pourquoi je l'ai pris sur steam ?


Pour ne jamais y jouer ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> Pour ne jamais y jouer ?


 :Emo: 



The king's bird gratos chez gamesession (drm free)
https://www.gamesessions.com/fr/Game/TheKingsBird

Le très joli gris à 10.19€
https://store.steampowered.com/app/683320/GRIS/

----------


## Orkestra

Question Monthly : j'avais un abonnement annuel et il me semble qu'à la fin de celui-ci, si je ne fais rien, je vais de nouveau être prélevé pour un an (ce qui ne m'arrange pas).
Pour l'instant, dans le doute, j'ai mis mon abonnement en pause pour septembre et le site m'affiche "Next Billing Date : September 27, 2019", ça veut bien dire que mon abonnement annuel est arrivé à son terme et que je ferai bien de l'annuler plutôt que de le laisser en pause ?

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Vasara collection à 5€ sur eshop jusqu'à demain. Pourquoi je l'ai pris sur steam ? 
> 
> https://www.nintendo.fr/Jeux/Nintend...n-1613808.html


Pour la collection, comme 99,5% de tes possessions sur Steam.

Plus qu'à le racheter sur Switch pour pouvoir vraiment y jouer.  :Fourbe: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Question Monthly : j'avais un abonnement annuel et il me semble qu'à la fin de celui-ci, si je ne fais rien, je vais de nouveau être prélevé pour un an (ce qui ne m'arrange pas).
> Pour l'instant, dans le doute, j'ai mis mon abonnement en pause pour septembre et le site m'affiche "Next Billing Date : September 27, 2019", ça veut bien dire que mon abonnement annuel est arrivé à son terme et que je ferai bien de l'annuler plutôt que de le laisser en pause ?


Tu as l'option "change my plan" sinon (dans Monthly -> See my subscription -> Manage).

----------


## odji

le prochain jeu offert par le remplacant de steam, aka l'Epic store, sera fez: https://www.epicgames.com/store/fr/product/fez/home

En attendant, vous pouvez récupérer gratuitement Hyper Light Drifter et Mutant Year Zero: Road to Eden

----------


## Zodex

Pour celles et ceux qui ont une XBOX, vu que *Forza Motorsport 6* va disparaître du MS store, la totalité des DLC est dispo à 5 balles au lieu de 100 balles pendant 4 jours.  ::O: 

Pourquoi il n'est pas dispo sur PC ?  ::cry:: 

(Découvert ça sur Gamekult.)

----------


## znokiss

> A titre d'exemple j'ai remarqué Diluvion,[...] noyé dans un bundle


Joli.

----------


## Baalim

Promo big in japan chez humble.

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/p...in-japan-sale/

Avec de bons prix sur les yakuza, les cave, tales of vesperia et god eater 3 déjà 23€.

Anthem et bfv à 24€ l'unité chez origin.
D'autres promotions sur the sims etc.



J'ai cru voir des langues de mesdames qui travaillent de nuit et en auto-entreprise  :tired:

----------


## Bibik

> Promo big in japan chez humble.
> 
> https://www.humblebundle.com/store/p...in-japan-sale/
> 
> Avec de bons prix sur les yakuza, les cave, tales of vesperia et god eater 3 déjà 23€.


A noter que Death;end Request a un meilleur prix sur son deluxe bundle que le jeu normal, ça mérite d'être mentionné (Humble fait assez souvent cette erreur)

----------


## fletch2099

C'est obligé de mettre Baalim dans le titre de la moitié des topics, ou comment ça se passe?  ::ninja::

----------


## FB74

> C'est obligé de mettre Baalim dans le titre de la moitié des topics, ou comment ça se passe?


Tu peux aussi créer un topic "Baalim Free" ou un topic "B**l*m" ou un topic "B2al1m", au choix.  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> C'est obligé de mettre Baalim dans le titre de la moitié des topics, ou comment ça se passe?


Ces gros fourbes pensent qu'en foutant mon pseudo en tête de gondole, ça rappellera aux modos de s'occuper de mon cas  ::ninja:: 

Mais c'est peine perdue. Je ne prononcerai pas le nom du suisse, ne parlerai pas de politique avec Ruvon, ne vanterai pas les qualités de l'EGS et même que je ne sais pas ce qu'est le tor  :Sweat: 





*Treasure adventure world* à 2€
https://store.steampowered.com/app/2...venture_World/

Autant vous dire qu'à ce tarif, le risque est limité.

----------


## odji

> *Treasure adventure world* à 2€
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/2...venture_World/
> 
> Autant vous dire qu'à ce tarif, le risque est limité.


merci, ca a l'air bien mignon et tout et tout ^

----------


## Topiko

Galactic Civilization III à 3,99€ chez FANATICAL  ou STEAM

Des avis sur ce que ça vaut en Vanilla en 2019? Je me pose la question vu le prix des éditions avec la pléthore de DLCs….

----------


## Orkestra

> Tu as l'option "change my plan" sinon (dans Monthly -> See my subscription -> Manage).


Merci pour ta réponse, j'étais complètement passé à côté de ce bouton qui règle tous mes problèmes ! \o/

----------


## Baalim

Wunderbar: le dernier deep space waifu est soldé à 1.67€
https://store.steampowered.com/app/8...E_WAIFU_WORLD/

Amis du bon goût, c'est pour vous.



Excubitor, le mélange shmup et tower defense, est à 3€
https://www.gamebillet.com/excubitor

----------


## odji

qq rage-quit mais toujours aussi appreciable, et gratos en plus:  Electronic Super Joy 2

----------


## Baalim

> qq rage-quit mais toujours aussi appreciable, et gratos en plus:  Electronic Super Joy 2


A noter que, pour ceux qui voudraient donner un peu de fric au développeur et récupérer l'Ost, j'ai reçu, comme pas mal d'autres,  un bon de réduction -30% sur l'édition Deluxe.

----------


## La Chouette

Monster Prom pour à peine 5 dollars sur chrono.gg

----------


## Baalim

Il2 : battle of Stalingrad à 15.66€.
-66% sur les add ons également
https://store.steampowered.com/app/3...of_Stalingrad/

----------


## erynnie

Retour de Dishonored 2 à 4.99€ chez Auchan

----------


## Tenebris

C'est dredi !!!! C'est dredi !!! C'est que dredi en fait  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

Grosse démotivation pour balancer une shitstorm  :Emo: 

Et un artifex bundle.. 13 ?  ::O: 
https://www.indiegala.com/artifex-mu...m-games-bundle

Un bundle pour les vieux tankistes et wargamers rincés
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/tank-warfare-bundle

Pour les gros losers qui préféraient battletech à Macross, le jeu est à 13.6€ avec le code fanatical10

https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/battletech

----------


## Morbo

> Monster Prom pour à peine 5 dollars sur chrono.gg


Je recommande chaudement, surtout à ce prix là. C'est complètement débile. Et j'aime bien le format des parties, le jeu propose des run de 30 minutes ou d'une heure et je trouve que ça s'adapte bien au jeu.

----------


## Baalim

Diluvion 2€ chez GOG
https://www.gog.com/game/diluvion

Surviving mars à 7.5€ pour ceux qui l'ont loupé dans le monthly
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/surviving-mars

Guacamelee 2 à 6$
[url]https://indieland.chrono.gg/indieland-guacamelee-2[/url

Megaman legacy collection 2 avec les épisodes 16 et 32 bits de l'artiste formerly known as konami à 7.5€

https://www.indiegala.com/store/product/mega-man-legacy-collection-2-2/495050

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je recommande chaudement, surtout à ce prix là. C'est complètement débile. Et j'aime bien le format des parties, le jeu propose des run de 30 minutes ou d'une heure et je trouve que ça s'adapte bien au jeu.


Parfaitement d'accord avec cet avis  :Beer:

----------


## erynnie

> Megaman legacy collection 2 avec les épisodes 16 et 32 bits de l'artiste formerly known as konami à 7.5€


still known as Capcom  :;):

----------


## Baalim

Ah... j'étais fatigué  :Facepalm:

----------


## FB74

> Ah... j'étais fatigué


Pourtant... après ces heures à déambuler en string sur les plages de Sardaigne...  :tired:

----------


## Baalim

> Pourtant... après ces heures à déambuler en string sur les plages de Sardaigne...


Là, je suis en Charente-Maritime. Je ne risque plus des masses l'insolation  ::ninja:: 

Nan, je me suis juste précipité sur la possibilité de cracher une fois de plus sur Konami en omettant un léger détail.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Zombie Night Terror est à 1,11 € sur gamesplanet.fr, j'aime bien ce petit jeu à la lemmings.
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/zomb...am-key--3824-1

----------


## Marmottas

> Zombie Night Terror est à 1,11 € sur gamesplanet.fr, j'aime bien ce petit jeu à la lemmings.


Où ça un lemming ?

----------


## Baalim

Splasher à 3$
https://www.chrono.gg/

----------


## Nanaki

Guacamelee! 2 à 6$ (historical low)
https://indieland.chrono.gg/indieland-guacamelee-2

----------


## Marmottas

> Splasher à 3$
> https://www.chrono.gg/


Un jeu qu'il est bon !  ::P:

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Là, je suis en Charente-Maritime. Je ne risque plus des masses l'insolation


Eh oh  ::|: 

J'suis en Normandie et mes courbes de prod photovoltaïque m'indiquent qu'il doit faire bien meilleur dans le 17 alors profite, sagouin !  :Cell:

----------


## RUPPY

> Là, je suis en Charente-Maritime. Je ne risque plus des masses l'insolation


J’ai passé 15 jours à Oleron et je suis plus bronzé que Pascal Legitimus, c’est dire que ça cogne bien  :Eclope:

----------


## Ruvon

> Guacamelee! 2 à 6$ (historical low)
> https://indieland.chrono.gg/indieland-guacamelee-2


C'est une offre un peu plus large que ça :

Chrono.gg : We've teamed up with Jirard the Completionist and friends to bring you some fantastic deals with proceeds benefiting the Open Hand Foundation. Featuring over a dozen fantastic titles like Guacamelee! 2, My Friend Pedro, The Messenger, and Overcooked! 2, you can't go wrong, but act fast, because it all ends at 9PM Pacific on Sunday!

https://indieland.chrono.gg

Guacamelee 2 : 6$ donc

Moon Hunters : 3,75$

The Shrouded Isle : 5$

Overcooked 2 : 17,49$

Katana Zero : 14,99$

LevelHead : 13,99$

My Friend Pedro : 19,99$

Gato Roboto : 7,99$

Death Squared : 5,40$

Damsel : 8,50$

The Messenger : 19,99$

Shattered Planet : 2,25$

OTTTD : 2,88$

Mineralph : 10$

----------


## Ruvon

Quelques promos sur Steam (dont certaines finissent bientôt) :



-66% = 10,19€



-91% sur l'ensemble du bundle



-75% = 4,24€ (version avec "jeu de plateau" : https://store.steampowered.com/bundl...tinum_Edition/)



-50% = 7,49€



-50% = 7,49€



-65% = 4,37€



-70% = 3,74€



-20% = 19,99€



-60% = 11,99€



-25% = 12,74€



-35% = 8,11€



-90% = 0,64€

----------


## Ruvon

The Mull Litoral, un VN / Point&Click gratuit sur Itch.io par les auteurs de The Eigengrau Menagerie.







-50% = 2,49€ (Steam)


-55% = 4,03€ (Steam)


-60% = 7,99€ (Steam)



-30% = 5,73€ (Steam)



-10% = 11,24€ (Steam)



-10% = 11,24€ (Steam)



-70% = 4,49€ (Humble Store)


-20% = 5,43€ (Fanatical)


-30% = 3,95$ (Itch.io)


-33% = 7,79€ (GoG)


-35% = 13,69€ (GoG)


-40% = 16,79€ (GoG)

----------


## Baalim

Et deux de suite  :tired: 
En fait, vous les lisez pas, mes messages  :Emo: 

Puzzle chambers gratos
https://freebies.indiegala.com/puzzle-chambers/

8.32€ pour arcade classics anniversary collection si vous voulez donner des sous à ces braves gens de chez konami
https://www.allyouplay.com/en/arcade...ary-collection

----------


## fatalix41

Normal, ils t'ont mis en ignore list  :haha:

----------


## Harvester

A qui tu parles ?  ::blink::

----------


## fatalix41

A un fantôme..... 

Je dois être le seul à le voir.... Je vois des morts... Tout le temps...  :nawak:

----------


## poitou

> Zombie Night Terror est à 1,11 € sur gamesplanet.fr, j'aime bien ce petit jeu à la lemmings.
> https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/zomb...am-key--3824-1


Ca me rappelle un lascar dont j'appréciais son approche pour tester certains jeux....
Akwartz....si tu nous lis

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d-tR52F00gU&t=1s

----------


## RUPPY

Just Cause 3 XXl edition à 4,49€ sur le Humble Store. A ce prix là, c'est cadeau  :;):

----------


## Baalim

Comment je vous hais tous  :Emo:  (enfin, surtout Flad et ses titres moisis  :tired:  )

Promotions diverses chez gamersgate dont lucius III dont j'ignorais l'existence à 5.25£
https://uk.gamersgate.com/offers



*Age of wonders III : Planetfall à 30.5$*
https://www.play-asia.com/age-of-won...fall/13/70cvzv

----------


## FB74

> Comment je vous hais tous  (enfin, surtout Flad et ses titres moisis  )


Ouais mais ça reste un prout bio.  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

Rad à 14.88€ pour ceux qui, comme moi, seraient intrigués par ce nouveau doublefine.
https://www.wingamestore.com/product/10580/RAD/

----------


## Ruvon

Pour les deux du fond qui ne l'ont pas encore, Her Story à -80% = 1,64€ sur Steam.

----------


## Marmottas

> Pour les deux du fond qui ne l'ont pas encore, Her Story à -80% = 1,64€ sur Steam.


Du coup, on peut raconter la fin ?

----------


## azruqh

> https://steamcdn-a.akamaihd.net/stea...g?t=1561148575
> 
> Pour les deux du fond qui ne l'ont pas encore, Her Story à -80% = 1,64€ sur Steam.


Le niveau d'anglais est velu ?

----------


## Eskimon

> Du coup, on peut raconter la fin ?


Nan, il est encore dans le backlog.

----------


## Supergounou

> Le niveau d'anglais est velu ?


Si jamais, Ghylard en a fait une traduction  ::):

----------


## Baalim

Way of the passive fist à 1.5$
Bon ok, ils m'ont eu à l'usure.
https://www.chrono.gg/

----------


## Gorillaz

> Way of the passive fist à 1.5$Bon ok, ils m'ont eu à l'usure.


_[insert filthy sex joke here]_

Pour le titre j'aime bien mais petite suggestion d'amélioration : DRUM bigger 
Sinon on est le 19 et j'ai toujours pas acheté de jeu, sera ce le mois de désintoxication ? Stay tuned...

----------


## znokiss

Merci Ruvon pour les postes de qualité de la page précédente  :;):

----------


## Baalim

Une clé steam a été ajoutée dans votre inventaire pour  Roombo first blood qui avait fait partie d'un précédent humble monthly

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...o_First_Blood/

The crew 2 deluxe à 12£
https://uk.gamersgate.com/DD-THE-CRE...deluxe-edition

Version simple à 10.5£

Cyber godessses nep nep à 3.35€
https://www.gamersgate.com/DD-CYBERD...godeses-online

Pas mal de nouveaux prix plancher sir gamersgate UK et EU

South park 2 à 7.38€ en deluxe et 4.92€ en version simple
https://www.gamersgate.com/DD-SOUTH-...e-gold-edition

----------


## azruqh

> Si jamais, Ghylard en a fait une traduction


Merci mon bon gounou !  ::love::

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Way of the passive fist à 1.5$
> Bon ok, ils m'ont eu à l'usure.
> https://www.chrono.gg/


Honnêtement un jeu qui s'appelle La Voie Du Fist Passif avec un héros qui porte des gants.... j'y touche pas.

----------


## Bentic

> Une clé steam a été ajoutée dans votre inventaire pour  Roombo first blood qui avait fait partie d'un précédent humble monthly


Je n'ai pas le monthly de janvier, mais en général on est prévenu d'une manière ou d'une autre de ce genre d'ajouts ?

----------


## Baalim

> Je n'ai pas le monthly de janvier, mais en général on est prévenu d'une manière ou d'une autre de ce genre d'ajouts ?


Nope mais il y a des gens qui tiennent un fil d'actualité sur steam  :;): 

https://steamcommunity.com/groups/Ke...95684716814440

----------


## Bentic

Ah cool, merci  ::):

----------


## odji

darkher studio visual novel preado.. toujours chez IG

----------


## Ruvon

Aucune idée de comment ça marche, mais Giveaway d'un mois de Xbox Pass sur Alienware : https://fr.alienwarearena.com/ucf/sh...h-key-giveaway

Il reste quelques milliers de clés à l'heure où je poste.

----------


## Galgu

> Aucune idée de comment ça marche, mais Giveaway d'un mois de Xbox Pass sur Alienware : https://fr.alienwarearena.com/ucf/sh...h-key-giveaway
> 
> Il reste quelques milliers de clés à l'heure où je poste.


Cool merci ! jai utilisé le get key avec 2 emails comme j'ai pas le temps en ce moment ca me fera une opportunité de jeux pour quand je passerai un jour a windows 10.

----------


## fatalix41

Bon plan de dealabs

Le season pass d'assassin's creed odyssey à 17€60 sur green man gaming avec le code AUGUST12

https://www.greenmangaming.com/games/assassins-creed-odyssey-season-pass-pc/

----------


## Ruvon

L'ensemble à -80% ou chaque jeu à -75%



-30% = 3,98€



Parce qu'un peu de racolage n'a jamais tué Baalim, -10% = 2,96€



-30% = 3,49€



-35% = 4,28€



-30% = 5,73€



-25% = 11,99€



-30% = 13,99€



-35% = 8,11€



-49% = 18€ (moins cher si vous avez un des deux jeux, évidemment)



-60% = 4,78€



La Trilogie à -68% = 23,31€



-80% = 3,35€

----------


## Ruvon

https://www.gog.com/news/games_come_...nity_wishlistb

Pour célébrer le 2 millionième jeu wishlisté sur GoG, soldes spéciales jusqu'au 26/08 :

https://www.gog.com/games?price=disc...ularity&page=1

----------


## Gloppy

Super bien fichu ton message, Ruvon. Du coup j'ai cliqué sur plusieurs bannières de jeux dont je n'avais jamais entendu parler. Merci !

----------


## Magnarrok

C'est mieux fait que Baalim  ::lol::  ça donne envie. Ruvon prochain tenancier ?

----------


## Baalim

Gna gna gna  :tired: 

Evolvation à 2.5€
https://retroism.com/evolvation/
Edit : ah, multi only  :tired:

----------


## Marmottas

> C'est mieux fait que Baalim  ça donne envie. Ruvon prochain tenancier ?


Mouais...
Il faut qu'il progresse en jeu japonais... (Enfin en _certains_ jeux japonais)
Et en mauvaise foi (Il faudrait qu'il vante un _certain ordinateur_)

Mais je lui décerne les encouragements pour le trimestre  ::P:

----------


## Ruvon

Ah, si seulement le forum était moderne et qu'il intégrait les liens... suffirait de copier coller l'adresse de la page Steam et pouf  ::lol::

----------


## poitou

> https://www.gog.com/news/games_come_...nity_wishlistb
> Pour célébrer le 2 millionième jeu wishlisté sur GoG, soldes spéciales jusqu'au 26/08 :
> https://www.gog.com/games?price=disc...ularity&page=1


Ce midi, j'étais tout content de voir une réduc sur Uboat dans les soldes listées (Bon 20%, c'est pas non plus.....)
J'y retourne et..."a pu la solde"  ::'(:

----------


## Mastaba

> Ah, si seulement le forum était moderne et qu'il intégrait les liens... suffirait de copier coller l'adresse de la page Steam et pouf


Faudrait pouvoir rentrer notre CB dans notre profil et acheter ainsi les jeux en un clic sur le forum.

----------


## FB74

> Faudrait pouvoir rentrer notre CB dans notre profil et acheter ainsi les jeux en un clic sur le forum.


Tu as le Baalim Store pour ça: il te demande ton identité, ton adresse, ton numéro de sécu, ton numéro de CB, ton code à 4 chiffres, ton IBAN.  :;): 



 ::trollface::

----------


## Tenebris

> Tu as le Baalim Store pour ça: il te demande ton identité, ton adresse, ton numéro de sécu, ton numéro de CB, ton code à 4 chiffres, ton IBAN.


Avec Baalim, si t'es fort, t'es sire au store  ::ninja::

----------


## odji

for honor, offert sur uplay: https://register.ubisoft.com/forhonor/fr-FR

----------


## FB74

> for honor, offert sur uplay: https://register.ubisoft.com/forhonor/fr-FR


Mais ils ne l'avaient pas déjà proposé ?  :tired:

----------


## Adu

La version starter est régulièrement offerte pour attirer des joueurs.

----------


## Baalim

> Tu as le Baalim Store pour ça: il te demande ton identité, ton adresse, ton numéro de sécu, ton numéro de CB, ton code à 4 chiffres, ton IBAN.


Pour des raisons parfaitement légitimes et documentées dtc, nous demandons également un spécimen de signature (si possible le même que celui au verso de votre carte bleue) ainsi que les trois chiffres au verso de la CB pour faire joli dans vos dossiers que nous ne conservons pas plus de 70 ans pour etre Rgpd compliant.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> for honor, offert sur uplay: https://register.ubisoft.com/forhonor/fr-FR


Plus intéressant, FC Primal à 5€
https://store.ubi.com/fr/far-cry--pr...0458b45e8.html


Disclaimer : afin de lutter contre la prolifération des bons plans issus de l'ultra gauche et le prosélytisme qui en découle, je posterai désormais des images de chatons.

----------


## Flad

> Avec Baalim, si t'es fort, t'es sire au store


 :Clap:

----------


## Gorillaz

Flad, c'est quoi cet avatar ? Je suis tout perdu sans ta barbe  ::sad::

----------


## Ruvon

> Disclaimer : afin de lutter contre la prolifération des bons plans issus de l'ultra gauche et le prosélytisme qui en découle, je posterai désormais des images de chatons.


Je t'ai montré le petit chat qu'on a trouvé dans le jardin samedi et qui a été pris sous son aile par un des miens ?

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Je t'ai montré le petit chat qu'on a trouvé dans le jardin samedi et qui a été pris sous son aile par un des miens ?
> 
> https://www.petalert.fr/image-pet/pe...1708201989.jpg


OMGAD  :Mellow2:

----------


## poitou

> ....Plus intéressant, FC Primal à 5€
> https://store.ubi.com/fr/far-cry--pr...0458b45e8.html


"Noob on":
C'est quoi la différence entre les 2 versions proposées sur la page en lien : Editions standard ou Edition digitale Apex?
"Noob off"

----------


## Ruvon

> OMGAD


Il est gentil mais il est un peu pénible la nuit  :tired: 

Faut qu'on trouve d'où il vient, mais lui il fait comme chez lui alors que ça fait à peine quatre jours qu'il est là  :tired:  M'est avis qu'il s'est fait virer de chez lui parce qu'il était trop relou  :tired: 

Mais il fait plein de câlins en ronronnant très fort  :Mellow2:  Bientôt la visite chez le véto pour voir s'il est pucé.

----------


## Flad

> Flad, c'est quoi cet avatar ? Je suis tout perdu sans ta barbe


Gibbous, a Cthulhu adventure.

----------


## Marmottas

> Il est gentil mais il est un peu pénible la nuit


Pas sympa pour Baalim ça...

----------


## Ruvon

> Pas sympa pour Baalim ça...


Rien à voir avec Baalim, qui lui est pénible.

Tout court.

 ::ninja::

----------


## Tenebris

> "Noob on":
> C'est quoi la différence entre les 2 versions proposées sur la page en lien : Editions standard ou Edition digitale Apex?
> "Noob off"


La deuxième c'est pour les gens pressés, apex plus vite que la première !  ::ninja::

----------


## poitou

> La deuxième c'est pour les gens pressés, apex plus vite que la première !


Hahaha...pas vraiment en fait...

Même si cela a évolué, je comprends le principe en lisant de vieilles infos (On parle de 2015 quand même....)
"On retrouve dans la version physique :
   Un SteelBook.
   La bande son du jeu et enregistrements audio en Wenja.
   Un guide de 68 pages sur la langue Wenja.
   La carte d'Oros.
   Du contenu numérique (3 missions supplémentaires, une nouvelle arme et 4 packs d'amélioration pour obtenir un accès anticipé à des ressources rares et des options de personnalisation).
*La version digitale ultime "Apex", comme son nom l'indique, contient tout le contenu numérique décrit précédemment."*

J'aime bien le "comme son nom l'indique"

----------


## Mamadou

> Mais ils ne l'avaient pas déjà proposé ?


Plusieurs fois déjà. Et perso je recommande vraiment  :;):

----------


## Baalim

> Rien à voir avec Baalim, qui lui est pénible.
> 
> Tout court.


Il va se calmer, le putschiste ,?  :tired: 

Grottesco absurdus gratos
https://freebies.indiegala.com/grottesco-absurdus/

Everspace 5$
https://www.chrono.gg/?=Everspace

Le visuellement ignoble Stephen's sausage roll à 4.32€
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/s...s-sausage-roll

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> : Bientôt la visite chez le véto pour voir s'il est pucé.


On peut root un chat ?   ::o: 

Sur Android promo Icewind Dale EE à 3,69 €. 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...og.icewinddale

----------


## pipoop

> On peut root un chat ?


Ouais et parfois ils sont brickes ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

Milanoir à 4.5€
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/mila...am-key--3827-1

Le test GK
https://www.gamekult.com/jeux/milano...6015/test.html

----------


## Ruvon

>

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Y'a pas à dire, ce thread augmente en qualitay chaque jour  :Mellow2:

----------


## Ruvon

> Y'a pas à dire, ce thread augmente en qualitay chaque jour


Baalim y poste de moins en moins. CQFD  :Cigare:

----------


## Gordor

> Y'a pas à dire, ce thread augmente en qualitay chaque jour


Bonguour.

----------


## Baalim

> Baalim y poste de moins en moins. CQFD

----------


## FB74

_"Anti Baalim, tu perds ton sang-froid !!!"_  :Boom: 

 :Rock:  :Drum:  :Rock:

----------


## FB74

*Ultimate Marvel vs Capcom 3* à *7.49* euros sur IndieGala:
https://www.indiegala.com/store/prod...apcom-3/357190

----------


## Wolverine

*Regions of Ruin* chez Chrono.gg pour 1,49$

Peut être moins cher chez Gameplanet, à voir avec le taux de change (1,10€ ou 0,99£).

----------


## odji

Indie legends neuf chez fanatical avec pas mal de vieilleries, rebundle...

Du VR chez IG avec https://www.indiegala.com/twisted-reality-steam-bundle

bab62 en préco depuis 20minutes chez groupees. https://groupees.com/bab62

----------


## Mastaba

> *Regions of Ruin* chez Chrono.gg pour 1,49$
> 
> Peut être moins cher chez Gameplanet, à voir avec le taux de change (1,10€ ou 0,99£).


C'est bien ca comme jeu?
Je connaissait Rise of Ruin.

----------


## sticky-fingers

> *Ultimate Marvel vs Capcom 3* à *7.49* euros sur IndieGala:
> https://www.indiegala.com/store/prod...apcom-3/357190


il est à €6.74 chez Fanatical avec le voucher  :;):

----------


## Ruvon

> Indie legends neuf chez fanatical avec pas mal de vieilleries, rebundle...


Effectivement, mais il y a quand même pas mal de jeux intéressants dedans.

A l'inverse, le bundle groupees dont tu mets le lien juste en dessous, je suis sûr que dedans il n'y aura que du jeu neuf et jamais vu en bundle  ::trollface::

----------


## Baalim

Mind 0 à 3.28€
https://uk.gamersgate.com/DD-MIND-ZERO/mind-zero

Edit : il passe à 2.25$ dans le panier  ::huh:: 

Bons prix également pour aegis of earth et les deux xblaze.

----------


## Gorillaz

piticha  :Emo: 

Pour les 2 du fond qui suivent pas, il y a plusieurs P&C de tonton Georges-Lucas en promo sur Gog (dont une belle madeleine de Proust Gorillaz qu'est Indy and the fate of Atlantis à moins de 2 euros)

----------


## Harvester

J'ai trouvé ma prochaine condition de gift !  ::lol::

----------


## Ruvon

> J'ai trouvé ma prochaine condition de gift !


Dire que ton chat est beau ?

 ::ninja::

----------


## Harvester

> piticha 
> 
> Pour les 2 du fond qui suivent pas, il y a plusieurs P&C de tonton Georges-Lucas en promo sur Gog (dont une belle madeleine de Proust qu'est Indy and the fate of Atlantis à moins de 2 euros)


Y'a surtout les 3 premiers Combat Mission en soldes sur GOG !  :Vibre: 

Aidez-moi à convaincre le sale moche SAAvenger de les prendre !

----------


## Gordor

> J'ai trouvé ma prochaine condition de gift !





> cool.. j'ai pas de bon plan et j'aime les chats... morts !
> 
> https://www.rustywalrus.com/images/lg/55.jpg

----------


## Harvester

Gordor est de retour et essaie de communiquer !

----------


## Baalim

The gathering storm à 8.32$ (xe.com est ton ami) avec le code HAPPY2GAME.

https://2game.com/sid-meier-s-civili...athering-storm



Si on doit poster des photos d'animaux morts, autant qu'il s'agisse de ces saloperies de clébards  ::trollface::

----------


## Hyeud

Je ne sais pas pourquoi mais ça ne m'étonne pas.  :tired:

----------


## Ruvon

> Je ne sais pas pourquoi mais ça ne m'étonne pas.


C'est un sinistre individu qui n'a jamais eu aucun goût, effectivement, rien d'étonnant  ::trollface:: 




> Gordor est de retour et essaie de communiquer !


Eh ben ça va pas mieux qu'avant  ::ninja::

----------


## FB74

> Si on doit poster des photos d'animaux morts, autant qu'il s'agisse de ces saloperies de clébards


 :tired: 

Il y a plus d'amour dans le regard d'un seul chien que dans tous les posts de Baalim.  :tired: 

J'hésite à poster une photo d'écran du post de Baalim sur le compte Twitter de la SPA, histoire de déclencher une shitstorm.  :Cigare:

----------


## erynnie

Fez dispo sur la boutique-dont-on-ne-doit-pas-dire-le-nom  mais surtout Inside et... Celeste la semaine prochaine !!

(et accessoirement des promos correctes sur quelques jeux Ubi)

----------


## Calys

> Celeste la semaine prochaine !!


 ::o:

----------


## FB74

C'est le chien qui dort avec la demoiselle et pas Baalim.  :Indeed:

----------


## Hilikkus

> Fez dispo sur la boutique-dont-on-ne-doit-pas-dire-le-nom  mais surtout Inside et... Celeste la semaine prochaine !!
> 
> (et accessoirement des promos correctes sur quelques jeux Ubi)


Hmm, comme Mutant year Zero, Inside traine depuis longtemps sur mon compte steam mais je n'y ai toujours pas joué  :Facepalm:

----------


## Gorillaz

> ... Celeste la semaine prochaine !!


re  ::o:

----------


## odji

> re


ne prenez pas! c'est la boutique du mal, il faut sauvez steam!!


moins de 3x20min pour préco bab62   https://groupees.com/bab62

----------


## Baalim

> Fez dispo sur la boutique-dont-on-ne-doit-pas-dire-le-nom  mais surtout Inside et... Celeste la semaine prochaine !!
> 
> (et accessoirement des promos correctes sur quelques jeux Ubi)


Ah Celeste. Enfin un jeu que je ne possède pas déjà  :Boom: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Il y a plus d'amour dans le regard d'un seul chien que dans tous les posts de Baalim. 
> 
> J'hésite à poster une photo d'écran du post de Baalim sur le compte Twitter de la SPA, histoire de déclencher une shitstorm.


Faut voir, je poste des chats mignons et des clébards morts, ça me semble plutôt cohérent  :Cigare: 

Ah et des promotions ubisoft sur l'EGS  :Indeed: 
https://www.epicgames.com/store/en-U...validated=true

----------


## Calys

> https://tof.cx/images/2019/08/22/24e...805ad94a67.jpg


Un chien avec une main !  ::o: 




> Ah Celeste. Enfin un jeu que je ne possède pas déjà


C'est donc un bon jeu  ::):

----------


## Baalim

> Un chien avec une main ! 
> 
> 
> 
> C'est donc un bon jeu


C'est surtout un jeu en pixel art tout moche  ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

> C'est surtout un jeu en pixel art tout moche


Le chien d'aveugle ne sera peut-être pas suffisant vu la gravité de ta cécité.

----------


## Hilikkus

> C'est surtout un jeu en pixel art tout moche


Qui fera revivre ton amour pour Super Meat Boy  ::trollface::

----------


## Baalim

> Qui fera revivre ton amour pour Super Meat Boy


Qu'il aille en enfer (avec sa future cochonnerie de produit dérivé pour smartphone)  :Boom:

----------


## FB74

> Faut voir, je poste des chats mignons et des clébards morts, ça me semble plutôt cohérent


Tiens cadeau:  :Cigare: 



Sers toi.  :Indeed:

----------


## Baalim

> Le chien d'aveugle ne sera peut-être pas suffisant vu la gravité de ta cécité.


humm







Je continue ?

----------


## Ruvon

> https://www.google.com/search?q=cele...MmQWDypfWuAUM:https://www.google.com/search?q=cele...MmQWDypfWuAUM:humm
> 
> https://steamcdn-a.akamaihd.net/stea...g?t=1561138300
> 
> https://blog.us.playstation.com/uplo....jpg?w=75&h=75
> 
> https://cache.20minutes.fr/photos/20...-diaporama.jpg
> 
> Je continue ?


Tu as perdu ton humour en même temps que la vue ?  :Emo: 

Iconoclasts est carrément plus joli, mais la beauté intérieure, tu y penses ? Hein ? MONSTRE §

----------


## Baalim

Vu que je croise régulièrement de gros dépravés qui sont persuadés que super meat boy est joli, je préfère me méfier.  :tired:

----------


## Ruvon

> Vu que je croise régulièrement de gros dépravés qui sont persuadés que super meat boy est joli, je préfère me méfier.


 :^_^:  C'est pas les pires remarque. T'en as même qui vont te dire que c'est un bon jeu, t'imagines ?

En vrai je l'ai bien aimé, bien que ce soit pas trop mon genre de jeu les platformers, je suis allé au bout.

----------


## Baalim

Supergiant games collection à prix cassé.
https://store.steampowered.com/sale/super_giant/

Inutile de vous dire tout le bien que je pense du sublime Pyre.

Bon, évidemment, vu que vous n'êtes que de méprisables gueux qui jouent sur steam, pad Hadès au menu.

----------


## Kargadum

> Supergiant games collection à prix cassé.
> https://store.steampowered.com/sale/super_giant/
> 
> Inutile de vous dire tout le bien que je pense du sublime Pyre.
> 
> Bon, évidemment, vu que vous n'êtes que de méprisables gueux qui jouent sur steam, pad Hadès au menu.


Oh, mais il arrive en décembre, cool  ::o:

----------


## Ruvon

> Supergiant games collection à prix cassé.
> https://store.steampowered.com/sale/super_giant/


Marrant, j'ai cru voir ça sur un autre topic  ::ninja:: 




> Oh, mais il arrive en décembre, cool


Il a toujours été prévu qu'il arrive en décembre, sauf qu'à l'origine il devait être fini en décembre. Là, l'Early Access continue plus longtemps qu'annoncé à la base.

Bon, c'est pas non plus surprenant ni inquiétant, ça arrive à énormément de jeux qui s'avèrent être très bon au final.

Mais ils ont changé leur FAQ aujourd'hui pour modifier cette info.

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/12...1#post12471575

----------


## Baalim

Superbeat Xonic à 0.89$ sur Switch
https://www.nintendo.com/games/detai...-xonic-switch/

----------


## Ruvon

-40% = 23,99€ et gratuit pour le weekend. J'essaierais bien, tiens.



-75% soit 4€. Ça a mal vieilli graphiquement quand même.

https://store.steampowered.com/sale/rayman/

La franchise Rayman en soldes.



-50% = 14,99€



-66% = 10,19€ pour le jeu de base, -75% = 14,99€ pour l'Enhanced Edition.



-33% = 20,09€

----------


## Gloppy

J'ai pas la classe de Ruvon mais tout de même *Pyre* à *5,03 €* sur Steam. 

https://store.steampowered.com/app/462770/Pyre/

----------


## Marmottas

> C'est surtout un jeu en pixel art tout moche


Tu coupes la musique et on dirait presque un jeu Atari ST, c'est dire ! :-p

----------


## Ruvon

https://www.epicgames.com/store/fr/p...servation/home

Observation à -40% = 12,49€ sur l'EGS pendant un mois (jusqu'au 18/09)

----------


## Ruvon

-30% = 8,74€

Alors il est pas beau Celeste à côté de celui-là ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> J'ai pas la classe de Ruvon mais tout de même *Pyre* à *5,03 €* sur Steam. 
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/462770/Pyre/


Sérieusement, vous vous foutez tous de ma gueule ?  :Boom:

----------


## FB74

> Tu coupes la musique et on dirait presque un jeu Atari ST, c'est dire ! :-p


Ca me fait penser...  :tired: 

Ca fait bien 3 jours qu'on n'a pas de nouvelles de Baalim...  :Emo: 












 ::ninja::

----------


## Nanaki

*Erreur de prix* chez Wingamestore, la* préco de The Surge 2* est à *20$*
https://www.wingamestore.com/product/10594/The-Surge-2/

Je ne sais pas combien de temps l'erreur va durer et si ils honoreront les ventes mais perso c'est acheté.

*Edit : et c'est déjà terminé*

----------


## Gorillaz

Nanaki, le corsaire des jeux vidéos  ::P:

----------


## Baalim

Transistor à 4$ et Bastion à 3$ sur l'eshop US.
https://www.nintendo.com/games/detai...sistor-switch/
https://www.nintendo.com/games/detail/bastion-switch/

Un jeu pour Ruvon : insult me please (gratos)
https://hybrid.itch.io/insult-me-please

L'éditeur sakura games se lance sur le terrain du jeu de baston 3D  ::O: 
Bon, y'a toujours des culottes, des boobs, des catgirls et des lianes SM (cherchez pas)

Prix de lancement 8.64€



https://store.steampowered.com/app/6...ccult_Shadows/

----------


## fatalix41

C'est dingue le nombre de gens qui utilisent l'ignore list   ::O: 

Certains devraient en tirer des conclusions  :tired:

----------


## Flad

> Ca me fait penser... 
> 
> Ca fait bien 3 jours qu'on n'a pas de nouvelles de Baalim...


Ah toi aussi tu t'inquiètes ?!

----------


## Grogro

XCOM 2 Collection (à savoir la totale) au plus bas, à moins de 17 €, sur 2GAME avec le code ISTHEREANYDEAL.

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Ah toi aussi tu t'inquiètes ?!


Sa femme lui a probablement coupé son acces au forum pour le bien de sa santé mentale  :X1:

----------


## Bobbin

> mais surtout Inside et... Celeste la semaine prochaine !!


Vraiment dingue ça. Leur meilleur deal gratuit depuis Subnautica   ::wub:: 

Sinon sur DLGamer, super promo pour *Nier Automata*, ma déception de l'année 2017. Pour *23 euros*, découvrez pourquoi !

----------


## Baalim

:Boom:

----------


## banditbandit

> Sinon sur DLGamer, super promo pour *Nier Automata*, ma déception de l'année 2017. Pour *23 euros*, découvrez pourquoi !


Si tu as fait le premier je comprends, autrement t'as pas vraiment d'excuse.

----------


## Baalim

Frostpunk apachayr (9.37£)
https://uk.gamersgate.com/DD-FROSTPUNK-EU/frostpunk

----------


## Bobbin

> Si tu as fait le premier je comprends, autrement t'as pas vraiment d'excuse.


C'est objectivement un bon jeu mais je n'aime pas les jeux qui sont en open world sans que ce soit justifié par d'intéressantes possibilités de gameplay. Je m'y ennuie. Ça m'a fait la même chose avec le dernier God of War et Horizon Zero Dawn.

----------


## Nanaki

> *Erreur de prix* chez Wingamestore, la* préco de The Surge 2* est à *20$*
> https://www.wingamestore.com/product/10594/The-Surge-2/
> 
> Je ne sais pas combien de temps l'erreur va durer et si ils honoreront les ventes mais perso c'est acheté.
> 
> *Edit : et c'est déjà terminé*


Et au final ils viennent d'annuler la transaction

----------


## odji

Bandits et l'excellent Reventure a troquer sur le store de chrono.gg  https://www.chrono.gg/shop

un bundle sur IG qui ne fait pas forcement réver...

----------


## banditbandit

Tu dois faire erreur, je ne suis pas à vendre...  ::ninja::

----------


## Wolverine

il a parlé d'échangisme euh de troc  ::ninja:: 

_19h: Y a plus de stock pour reventure_

----------


## odji

https://groupees.com/magical en préco avec en tete d'affiche Magic League


oh rapide pour reventure....

----------


## Ruvon

Soldes sur les hack&slash de WB Games. Les deux Middle-Earth Shadow of, Mad Max et Gauntlet.

----------


## rogercoincoin

> 


J'me prends un strike avec ma photo de chat mort et d'autre poste un poster "fuck them all"..
y a du favoritisme, tiens !! :haha:

----------


## Ruvon

> J'me prends un strike avec ma photo de chat mort et d'autre poste un poster "fuck them all"..
> y a du favoritisme, tiens !!


Ah mais tu ne l'as pas en ignore-list, toi ?  :haha: 

 ::ninja:: 

Sinon, "Flash Deals" chez Fanatical : https://www.fanatical.com/en/flash-game-sale

Un jeu révélé par heure, pendant 48h.

La liste, à l'heure où je vous parle :





Frontier Weekend sur Steam : https://store.steampowered.com/sale/frontier/

Planet Coaster -70%, Elite -70%, Jurassic World -70% et leurs DLC à peine remisés.

----------


## Magnarrok

Sonic mania à 6€! Je veux le même prix sur Switch !!

----------


## Herr Peter

> Sonic mania à 6€! Je veux le même prix sur Switch !!


Rooôôôôh, le prix sur Switch a juste un petit 0 à la fin en plus, ne chipotons pas sur les détails insignifiants  ::ninja::

----------


## fatalix41

> XCOM 2 Collection (à savoir la totale) au plus bas, à moins de 17 €, sur 2GAME avec le code ISTHEREANYDEAL.


Pour ceux qui ont déjà la version de base et le reinforcement pack, war of the chosen est également à son lowest car avec le code, ça le fait à 9e17

https://2game.com/eu/xcom-2-war-of-the-chosen

----------


## Ruvon

> Sinon, "Flash Deals" chez Fanatical : https://www.fanatical.com/en/flash-game-sale
> 
> Un jeu révélé par heure, pendant 48h.
> 
> La liste, à l'heure où je vous parle :


La liste a bien grossi pendant la nuit :

Lust for Darkness
ARK Survival Evolved
Overcooked! 2
Warlords Battlecry III
Sonic Mania
Mortal Kombat 11
Synthetik Legion Rising
Ancestors Legacy
Tomb Raider
Valnir
Just Cause Pack (le 1, 2, 3 + DLC)
Dead or School
Strategy Legends Bundle (Distant Worlds: Universe; Star Hammer: The Vanguard Prophecy; Pandora: First Contact)
Observer
Cook, Serve Delicious! 2
Agarest War
Monster Hunter World
Road Redemption

Et ça va continuer de grossir, il reste 7 points d'interrogation  ::ninja::

----------


## FB74

Vu le prix de MK11, je peux retourner me coucher.  ::ninja::

----------


## odji

le nouveau cybundle est dispo!  https://www.ccyyshop.com/bundle/4790

----------


## Ruvon

Tu as déjà acheté sur ce store ? C'est tout écrit en chinois, j'ai peur  ::ninja::

----------


## odji

> Tu as déjà acheté sur ce store ? C'est tout écrit en chinois, j'ai peur


pour l'instant ca ne prend que alipay...

----------


## Baalim

Wrc collection (5, 6 et 7) à 10€ sur ps4
https://store.playstation.com/fr-fr/...20DEMO00000%20

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'me prends un strike avec ma photo de chat mort et d'autre poste un poster "fuck them all"..
> y a du favoritisme, tiens !!


 :haha: 

T'avais qu'à pas provoquer la mafia des chats (sans balancer, je soupçonne Ruvon et/ou FB74  :Fourbe:  )

----------


## Ruvon

> Un jeu pour Ruvon : insult me please (gratos)
> https://hybrid.itch.io/insult-me-please


J'ai installé. J'ai eu ça en premier :




> Your asinine simian countenance alludes that your fetid stench has annulled the anthropoid ape species diversity


Traduction :




> Votre stupide visage simien fait allusion à votre odeur fétide qui a annulé la diversité des espèces de singes anthropoïdes


J'ai mal au crâne.




> L'éditeur sakura games se lance sur le terrain du jeu de baston 3D 
> Bon, y'a toujours des culottes, des boobs, des catgirls et des lianes SM (cherchez pas)
> 
> Prix de lancement 8.64€
> 
> 
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/6...ccult_Shadows/


Oh, mais devinez qui vois-je dans la liste de mes amis qui veulent ce jeu ?  ::siffle::

----------


## Gorillaz

Tu as de drôles d'amis dis donc  :tired:

----------


## Ruvon

> Tu as de drôles d'amis dis donc


Ça m'inquiète aussi  :tired: 

Bon il y a des trucs qui me tirent parfois un rictus dans Insult Me, Please :




> Tu as 37 neurones, la moitié est perdue et l'autre moitié est partie les chercher.





> Tu as le droit de garder le silence, parce que tout ce que tu diras sera probablement stupide de toute façon.


Mais sinon c'est du niveau "Ta mère est tellement grosse que quand elle monte sur une balance ça écrit ton adresse IP".

----------


## Baalim

Le joli lone sails à 7.5€
https://store.steampowered.com/app/6...AR_Lone_Sails/

Wormholes city devient gratuit 
https://store.steampowered.com/app/4...Wormhole_City/

La conséquence d'une sortie trop hâtive, d'un flop subséquent et de chroniques assassines...

Synthetik à 6.59€
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/synthetik

Ancestors legacy à12€
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/ancestors-legacy

Cook, serve... 2 à 3.25€
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/co...ve-delicious-2

----------


## Ruvon

:haha:  Il clique pas sur mes bons plans  :haha: 




> 


La liste finale :

Hitman GOTY 11,51€
Tabletop Simulator 9€
Thief 5,99€
Book of Demons 9,90€
Trillion 1,23€
Hell Let Loose 20,99€
The Town of Light 1,90€
Lust for Darkness 2,99€
ARK Survival Evolved 17,60€
Overcooked! 2 14,71€
Warlords Battlecry III 2€
Sonic Mania 6,20€
Mortal Kombat 11 39,59€
Synthetik Legion Rising 6,60€
Ancestors Legacy 12€
Tomb Raider 2,80€
Valnir 1€
Just Cause Pack (le 1, 2, 3 + DLC) 8,99€
Dead or School 7,35€
Strategy Legends Bundle (Distant Worlds: Universe; Star Hammer: The Vanguard Prophecy; Pandora: First Contact) 9,35€
Observer 7€
Cook, Serve Delicious! 2 3,25€
Agarest War 7,19€
Monster Hunter World 27€
Road Redemption 5,71€

----------


## Flad

> Il clique pas sur mes bons plans 
> 
> 
> 
> La liste finale :
> 
> Hitman GOTY 11,51€
> Tabletop Simulator 9€
> Thief 5,99€
> ...


C'est beau  :Emo: .

----------


## Baalim

@ Ruvon :

Ouais sauf que, étrangement, y'avait pas de prix sur ton post précédent :siffle :

A noter également que ceux que j'ai cités chez fanatical ont en commun d'avoir atteint leur prix plancher.

----------


## Ruvon

> @ Ruvon :
> 
> Ouais sauf que, étrangement, y'avait pas de prix sur ton post précédent :siffle :
> 
> A noter également que ceux que j'ai cités chez fanatical ont en commun d'avoir atteint leur prix plancher.


Effectivement, mais la liste n'était pas complète encore. Et j'avais la flemme  ::ninja::  Comme de chercher si leur prix était plancher. D'ailleurs il y a aussi Trillion et Dead or School qui sont à leur plus bas historique aussi.

----------


## Baalim

> Effectivement, mais la liste n'était pas complète encore. Et j'avais la flemme  Comme de chercher si leur prix était plancher. D'ailleurs il y a aussi Trillion et Dead or School qui sont à leur plus bas historique aussi.


Pas sur pour dead or school vu que itad ne prend en compte ni les vouchers ni play asia

----------


## Ruvon

> Pas sur pour dead or school vu que itad ne prend en compte ni les vouchers ni play asia


M'étonnerait qu'il soit deux fois plus cher pour autant  :;):  En même temps vu le jeu, je ne vois pas trop qui en voudrait  ::ninja:: 



World of Goo, Little Inferno, Human Resource Machine, 7 Billions Human. Prix qui baisse si vous en avez déjà (genre World of Goo, s'il y a encore des gens qui ne l'ont pas, je dois avoir une clé qui traine).


-33% = 13,39€


Des dinosaures en VR -60% = 7,99€


-60% = 5,99€

----------


## Ruvon

Yakuza pack, 23,29€

----------


## rogercoincoin

> Wrc collection (5, 6 et 7) à 10€ sur ps4
> https://store.playstation.com/fr-fr/...20DEMO00000%20
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T'avais qu'à pas provoquer la mafia des chats (sans balancer, je soupçonne Ruvon et/ou FB74  )


Merci  hop hop .. ignore list .. !  ::ninja::

----------


## Bibik

*Shadow of the Tomb Raider* édition incomplète -bientôt dans votre humble monthly- est à 13€ chez Gamesplanet

----------


## Baalim

L'excellent nexmachina est à 5$
https://www.chrono.gg/?=NexMachina

----------


## FB74

> L'excellent nexmachina est à 5$
> https://www.chrono.gg/?=NexMachina


https://store.steampowered.com/app/404540/

 :Indeed:

----------


## Mastaba

> https://store.steampowered.com/app/404540/


Il est repassé à 19.99€ sur ton lien.
C'est pas un bon plan  ::ninja::

----------


## Maalak

Du reste, je ne comprends pas trop l'intérêt d'avoir ces 3 versions. Ce n'est pas comme s'il y avait une histoire à suivre derrière. En général, sauf ratage de l'épisode, on joue toujours à la dernière version dans les jeux de course.  ::unsure::

----------


## FB74

> Il est repassé à 19.99€ sur ton lien.
> C'est pas un bon plan


C'est pour les vidéos du jeu, pas pour le prix, que j'ai mis le lien.  :Tap:

----------


## FB74

La *Playstation Classic* est à 19.99 euros chez Auchan:
https://www.auchan.fr/console-playst...sic/p-c1050022

----------


## velociraptor

> La *Playstation Classic* est à 19.99 euros chez Auchan:
> https://www.auchan.fr/console-playst...sic/p-c1050022


Ca fait 1€ par jeu et basta ?  
Faut être très nostalgique pour se lancer la dedans https://www.lesnumeriques.com/consol...6171/test.html

----------


## odji

> Ca fait 1€ par jeu et basta ?  
> Faut être très nostalgique pour se lancer la dedans https://www.lesnumeriques.com/consol...6171/test.html


https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=retroboot

----------


## Baalim

Ac odyssey : fate of atlantis episode one gratos jusqu'au 1er septembre.

https://assassinscreed.ubisoft.com/g...sode1-for-free

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Faut être très nostalgique pour se lancer la dedans https://www.lesnumeriques.com/consol...6171/test.html


J'aurais pas de meilleure réponse qu'odji, surtout que 20€ pour une coque réplique officielle, un pad de bonne facture et le hardware pour bricoler ( dans le respect des ayants droit, n'oubliez pas de racheter les originaux avant de faire tourner les roms, même si ces derniers vont toucher walou sur ces originaux qui ne sont plus vendus qu'en occasion).

----------


## Baalim

*Pillars of eternity 2 : deadfire à 13.7€*
https://uk.gamersgate.com/DD-PILLARS...ity-i-deadfire

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'aurais pas de meilleure réponse qu'odji, surtout que 20€ pour une coque réplique officielle, un pad de bonne facture et le hardware pour bricoler ( dans le respect des ayants droit, n'oubliez pas de racheter les originaux avant de faire tourner les roms, même si ces derniers vont toucher walou sur ces originaux qui ne sont plus vendus qu'en occasion).


Je l'ai déjà dit mais ouais, à ce tarif, c'est ultra recommandable.
De mémoire, les roms de la collection Megadrive et du bundle neo geo anniversary sont réutilisables (tout comme l'antique compilation Irem que j'avais acheté sur feu dotemu  ::sad::  )

----------


## velociraptor

> J'aurais pas de meilleure réponse qu'odji, surtout que 20€ pour une coque réplique officielle, un pad de bonne facture et le hardware pour bricoler ( dans le respect des ayants droit, n'oubliez pas de racheter les originaux avant de faire tourner les roms, même si ces derniers vont toucher walou sur ces originaux qui ne sont plus vendus qu'en occasion).


C'est sympa pour les infos merci (mais de mon côté rajouter des "vieux" jeux sur mon backlog obèse non je passe). Après 20€ effectivement c'est cadeau (moins cher qu'une manette de xbox !).

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ac odyssey : fate of atlantis episode one gratos jusqu'au 1er septembre.
> 
> https://assassinscreed.ubisoft.com/g...sode1-for-free


"Le jeu de base Assassin's Creed Odyssey est nécessaire pour accéder au contenu du Season Pass"      :Cell:

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Pillars of Eternity 2, Obsidian edition (celle avec tous les DLCs il me semble) à 17.40£ sur gamersgate (soit 19€ et des poussieres selon votre taux de change)

https://uk.gamersgate.com/DD-PILLARS...sidian-edition

----------


## Wolverine

> "Le jeu de base Assassin's Creed Odyssey est nécessaire pour accéder au contenu du Season Pass"


Sur Uplay ça passe, sans le jeu de base  ::trollface:: 




> The content has successfully been added to your Uplay Library

----------


## FB74

Sur GamersGate, *Marvel vs Capcom Infinite Deluxe Edition* (Jeu + Character Pass) à *14.40* euros:
https://www.gamersgate.com/DD-MARVEL...deluxe-edition

----------


## Baalim

Et, pour les plus radins, la version simple à 7€
https://www.play-asia.com/marvel-vs-...team/13/70bdzv

----------


## plotz

> Sur Uplay ça passe, sans le jeu de base


Même pas vrai d'abord ! ::(:

----------


## FB74

> Et, pour les plus radins, la version simple à 7€
> https://www.play-asia.com/marvel-vs-...team/13/70bdzv


Ouais mais... c'est bien d'avoir un jeu complet, surtout quand on voit le prix des DLC.
Maintenant, je ne sais pas si cette version Deluxe est vraiment complète puisque j'ai vu qu'ils avaient sorti des DLC de costumes. (  :ouaiouai:  ).

----------


## Baalim

> Ouais mais... c'est bien d'avoir un jeu complet, surtout quand on voit le prix des DLC.
> Maintenant, je ne sais pas si cette version Deluxe est vraiment complète puisque j'ai vu qu'ils avaient sorti des DLC de costumes. (  ).


Je dirais que ça dépend pas mal de ton investissement.
Je prends régulièrement les jeux de baston en version simple vu le peu de temps que je passe desssus.
En y réfléchissant, j'ai dû acheter injustice 2, mk 10, soul calibur 6, mvc 3 et, mvc infinity et tekken 7 pour 70 € le tout.

D'ailleurs, pour ceux qui chercheraient le dernier soulca à un prix correct
https://www.play-asia.com/soulcalibur-vi/13/70ccrj


Ah tiens, une promo Tekken 7:
https://www.allyouplay.com/en/tekken-promo

----------


## FB74

Pour l'instant, sur la wishlist, c'est MK 11 en priorité et complet !!!  :Vibre:

----------


## FB74

Pour info, demain chez Leclerc, sélection de Boxers:  :Indeed: 



"Geek", "Fesses parfaites", "Serial Gamer", "Perfection Naturelle", c'est tout moi.  :Indeed:

----------


## ElleLaisseDes

En plus de révéler notre personnalité profonde, on le fait avec classe ! Merci Leclerc et sa lingerie de haute couture à prix malin  :;):

----------


## Baalim

Lorelai à 7.26€
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/lorelai

Plus globalement, humble a une promotion sur les jeux horrifiques.

Si quelqu'un en a déjà parlé, je m'en fous, j'ai mis tout le forum cpc en ignore list (surtout le rabatteur pour calebards)   :Boom:

----------


## FB74

On sent la haine du gars qui ne met que des strings.  :Indeed:

----------


## Marmottas

> On sent la haine du gars qui ne met que des strings.

----------


## Gordor

> On sent la haine du gars qui ne met que des strings.


Haha

----------


## Valenco

Merci pour cette bonne rigolade matinale.  ::P:

----------


## Baalim

Au moins, c'est un string atari  :tired: 

Bokida - Heartfelt Reunion, puzzle game assez bien noté, est à 3.58€
https://store.steampowered.com/app/6...tfelt_Reunion/


Pinball fx williams pack 3 à 4 €
https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ball_Volume_3/

----------


## FB74

> Au moins, c'est un string atari 
> 
> Pinball fx williams pack 3 à 4 €
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ball_Volume_3/


Et comme par hasard, tu relances d'une boule dans l'histoire...  :tired:

----------


## Oldnoobie

> je m'en fous, j'ai mis tout le forum cpc en ignore list


 :tired:  :tired:  :tired:

----------


## Baalim

> Et comme par hasard, tu relances d'une boule dans l'histoire...


Triple boule pour être précis.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> 


Passé les 200 premiers pseudos, j'ai pris le coup de main et c'est passé comme une lettre à la poste pour les 15000 suivants  ::ninja:: 

Okami hd à 8€
maintenant que la hype est passée depuis peu près 15 ans, on peut le dire, c'est un proto Zelda de merde

https://www.indiegala.com/crackerjack

----------


## Baalim

Les trois bioshock avec tous leurs DLC pour 8,26 €. autant vous dire que si vous ne les avez pas déjà faits, c'est immanquable.

https://2game.com/bioshock-the-collection-emea
Code HAPPY2GAME

----------


## odji

en mode casino/ oeuf kinder probablement avarié, bundlestar ressort des bundles mysteres a theme... 

https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...mystery-bundle
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...mystery-bundle
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/rpg-mystery-bundle

en moins risqué,  Snake Eyes Dungeon est offert chez IG https://freebies.indiegala.com/snake...ev_id=freebies 

ca me fait penser que l'air de rien j'ai deja un peu plus de 11heures sur le Slay the spire du monthly, chouette petit jeu casu l'air de rien~


ce soir, un pre-monthly qui tient la route?

----------


## anthariel

The Surge jouable gratuitement du 27 au 29
https://store.steampowered.com/app/378540/The_Surge/

----------


## Baalim

Première promotion conséquente sur team sonic racing qui passe à 25€
https://store.steampowered.com/app/7..._Sonic_Racing/

Fistful of indie comics en précommande à 1 dollar
https://groupees.com/fistful2

----------


## FB74

Que dalle sur Humble Bundle.  :tired: 

Ca devient pénible et minable.

----------


## Baalim

> Que dalle sur Humble Bundle. 
> 
> Ca devient pénible et minable.


Le message est assez clair depuis quelques mois : Abonne-toi ou crève

----------


## Anonyme210226

Ou Shut up and take my monthly.

----------


## FB74

Les *Van Helsing* en promo sur Fanatical:
https://www.fanatical.com/en/search?...=van%20helsing

----------


## odji

9 jeux pour 1 dollar...  chez IG avec une floppée de jeux nukgames

Plus cher qu'un monthly pour quelques jeux classiques et passés plusieurs fois en bundle chez Bundlestar

----------


## Baalim

Le reMaster de  onimusha à 12 € sur Steam. Ça me semble encore un peu cher pour cette antiquité.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/7...usha_Warlords/

World war z à 20€ sur l'egs.

----------


## Kaede

> Ça me semble encore un peu cher pour cette antiquité.
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/7...usha_Warlords/


Oui, il paraît que c'est un remake qui n'apporte pas grand-chose d'intéressant (le 16/9 par exemple c'est du vert-). Si vous avez l'original et une console (et/ou un dump de votre BIOS), autant jouer à l'original sur console ou ému.

edit : Dying Light à 9.90€ chez Fanatical (pas loin du plus bas toujours)

----------


## Nanaki

Humble Spooky Horror Bundle 2019

1$ pour : 
Agony (Agony Unrated inclus)
Butcher
The Town of Light

BTA (actuellement à 4,36$) pour
Darkwood
Beholder 2
Pacify

10$ pour : 
Inside

----------


## erynnie

Inside, le jeu qui est juste offert demain dans l'EGS  :Facepalm:

----------


## madgic

Agony dans le premier pallier  :haha:

----------


## FB74

Rare vidéo d'un Baalim faisant la tête car n'ayant pas eu de bundle récent à se mettre sous la dent:




 ::ninja::

----------


## Franky Mikey

C'est passé ici ? 11 jeux Daedalic (dont la trilogie Deponia) à -90% dans le Daedalic Armageddon Bundle, soit 12,09€ sur Steam.

Attention, fin dans 5 heures 22 minutes.

----------


## Baalim

> C'est passé ici ? 11 jeux Daedalic (dont la trilogie Deponia) à -90% dans le Daedalic Armageddon Bundle, soit 12,09€ sur Steam.
> 
> Attention, fin dans 5 heures 22 minutes.


C'est un très chouette bundle et une promo qui revient très régulièrement  :;): 

Vous en rêviez ?
Bad rats show à 0.25€
https://uk.gamersgate.com/DD-BAD-RAT.../bad-rats-show

Unreal deal pack à 3€
https://www.gamersgate.com/DD-UNREAL...real-deal-pack

God's trigger à 5.38£
https://uk.gamersgate.com/DD-GODS-TRIGGER/god-s-triger

Phoenix wright à 16.79€
https://www.gamersgate.com/DD-PHOENI...torney-trilogy

----------


## Flad

> C'est passé ici ? 11 jeux Daedalic (dont la trilogie Deponia) à -90% dans le Daedalic Armageddon Bundle, soit 12,09€ sur Steam.
> 
> Attention, fin dans 5 heures 22 minutes.


Mais sur les 11 jeux, combien sont réellement intéressants ?

----------


## Baalim

Reigns et sa suite à 1.09€ sur Android
Reigns GOT à 2€

----------


## Supergounou

> Mais sur les 11 jeux, combien sont réellement intéressants ?


À vu de nez, je dirais 7.

----------


## Baalim

> À vu de nez, je dirais 7.


personnellement, je n'excluerais que 1954 Alcatraz qui est une grosse purge avec un design merdique

----------


## Supergounou

> personnellement, je n'excluerais que 1954 Alcatraz qui est une grosse purge avec un design merdique


Ah, j'avais bien aimé perso. J'enlèverai pour ma part le premier Edna & Harvey, très difficile, The Night of the Rabbit, joli mais chiant comme la mort, et Memoria et Satinav mais juste parce que je ne suis pas fan de l'univers.

----------


## Jughurta

Par contre si tu as déjà des jeux du bundle tu l'as dans l'os, le prix ne change pas et bien sur pas de copies supplémentaires.

----------


## Flad

> Ah, j'avais bien aimé perso. J'enlèverai pour ma part le premier Edna & Harvey, très difficile, The Night of the Rabbit, joli mais chiant comme la mort, et Memoria et Satinav mais juste parce que je ne suis pas fan de l'univers.


Merci de cette réponse bien urbaine.

----------


## Baalim

Verdun à 3.39€
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/verdun

----------


## barbarian_bros

*Celeste* et *Inside* gratos sur l'Epic Game Store.




Dans une semaine : *The End is Nigh* et *Abzû*

----------


## Nanaki

DiRT Rally gratuit chez Humble jusqu'à dimanche 19h

Edit : lien corrigé

----------


## Eskimon

ton lien c'est ton profile steam !

EDIT; le bon lien : https://www.humblebundle.com/store/dirt-rally

----------


## odji

> ton lien c'est ton profile steam !
> 
> EDIT; le bon lien : https://www.humblebundle.com/store/dirt-rally




Spoiler Alert! 


DiRT Rally  2EXL7-5LTP9-2JII5    ::lol::

----------


## Mamadou

J'ai pris, merci  ::):

----------


## Nanaki

> ton lien c'est ton profile steam !
> 
> EDIT; le bon lien : https://www.humblebundle.com/store/dirt-rally


J'ai corrigé merci, par contre je me demande comment je m'y suis pris pour mettre mon profil en lien  ::blink::

----------


## odji

les jeux devolver en solde sur steam (vous en avez deja la moitié dans votre backlog):  https://store.steampowered.com/sale/devolver/?

----------


## Nanaki

*Rappel:*
C'est *demain* qu'Humble Bundle *retire l'argent du monthly* donc pensez à mettre en pause aujourd'hui si vous ne voulez pas du bundle avec Slay the Spire et Squad.

----------


## Gorillaz

J'ai ... J'ai craqué, je me suis désabonné  :Emo:

----------


## Baalim

> J'ai ... J'ai craqué, je me suis désabonné


Ah ah, espèce de faible !
Je suis encore abonné jusqu'en décembre 2020 et j'ai pas dû essayer un seul jeu depuis plus de six mois  :Cigare: 

Quoique, si ça se trouve...



Swag & sorcery à 7.5 trumpodollars
https://www.chrono.gg/

Build your bandai namco bundle
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/p...co-games-byob/

----------


## Clipper LA

J'ai définitivement annulé mon abonnement au Monthly, et ils n'arrêtent pas de m'envoyer des emails m'offrant ce même Monthly à $ 9... Mais je résiste sans beaucoup de difficulté!

----------


## Valenco

> J'ai définitivement annulé mon abonnement au Monthly, et ils n'arrêtent pas de m'envoyer des emails m'offrant ce même Monthly à $ 9... Mais je résiste sans beaucoup de difficulté!


Ça m’avait bien agacé quand j'avais résilié le monthly. Dans le quart d’heure qui a suivi, ils ont commencé à m'envoyer plein de mails en me proposant la même réduction. D'ailleurs,  ça peut être un bon plan pour économiser un peu sur le coût du monthly.  ::ninja::

----------


## toufmag

> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> dirt rally  2exl7-5ltp9-2jii5


69xxa-pz2dw-qnv6p

----------


## Wulfstan

> Ça m’avait bien agacé quand j'avais résilié le monthly. Dans le quart d’heure qui a suivi, ils ont commencé à m'envoyer plein de mails en me proposant la même réduction. D'ailleurs,  ça peut être un bon plan pour économiser un peu sur le coût du monthly.


D'ailleurs, si je me rappelle bien, tu dois confirmer 3 fois ton action de résiliation, non ? Ça m'avait semblé bien pourri comme procédure.

"Êtes-vous vraiment sûr de vouloir faire ça ?"
"Non, ça fait 4 fois que je ripe sur le mauvais bouton, heureusement que vous êtes là pour empêcher ce drame de se produire."

----------


## Valenco

> D'ailleurs, si je me rappelle bien, tu dois confirmer 3 fois ton action de résiliation, non ? Ça m'avait semblé bien pourri comme procédure.
> 
> "Êtes-vous vraiment sûr de vouloir faire ça ?"
> "Non, ça fait 4 fois que je ripe sur le mauvais bouton, heureusement que vous êtes là pour empêcher ce drame de se produire."


Ha bon ? Tu es sûr ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Franky Mikey

C'est fou, jamais on n'avait vu un service sur abonnement essayer de conserver ses abonnés.  :^_^:

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Merci pour le rappel je viens de supprimer mon abo, j'espère que c'était encore temps  :Emo:

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> Merci pour le rappel je viens de supprimer mon abo, j'espère que c'était encore temps


euh je crains que non...  ::unsure::

----------


## Wulfstan

> C'est fou, jamais on n'avait vu un service sur abonnement essayer de conserver ses abonnés.


 ::rolleyes:: 

J'avais oublié toutes ces occurrences de désabonnement dans ma vie où on m'avait littéralement posé trois fois la même question d'affilée, juste pour être sûr. Au temps pour moi.

----------


## acdctabs

Ben d'ailleurs s'ils pouvaient en mettre au moins 2 sur le forum, les miss click sur le téléphone c'est souvent  ::P:

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Ça m’avait bien agacé quand j'avais résilié le monthly. Dans le quart d’heure qui a suivi, ils ont commencé à m'envoyer plein de mails en me proposant la même réduction. D'ailleurs,  ça peut être un bon plan pour économiser un peu sur le coût du monthly.


J'ai tenté, malheureusement la réduc n est pas proposé à chacune de mes actions de résiliations...

----------


## Valenco

> J'ai tenté, malheureusement la réduc n est pas proposé à chacune de mes actions de résiliations...


Ce n'est pas vraiment étonnant mais c'est normal de tenter le coup.  ::P:

----------


## Baalim

Je viens de prendre le namco build your own bundle dont j'avais parlé il y a quelques posts.
Les tarifs sont assez fous pour les abonnés humble. 3.20 € les season's pass pour Tekken 7 et Project cars 2, 7.20 € pour soul calibur 6 et ni no kuni 2 etc.  ::O:

----------


## Gorillaz

Perso ils ont tenté de me garder avec une réduc de 3$ (je crois), mais vu que j'ai déjà Slay the spire et que mon backlog dégueule ...
Par contre 0 mail pour essayer de me rattraper par la manche ... pour l'instant !
Le mois d'août finit demain et j'aurai réussi à ne RIEN acheter ce mois-ci  :Cigare:

----------


## Morbo

Mon bon Monsieur, je suis à la fois admiratif et envieux de la force de votre volonté.

----------


## Valenco

Bof. C'est pas si dur de tenir. Moi aussi, en août, je n'ai rien acheté 

Spoiler Alert! 


sauf 3 jeux et une recalbox et un tapis de souris géant

. Pas de quoi en faire un fromage.

----------


## A_l_u_c_a_r_d

Dirt rally gratos sur humble bundle : 

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/dirt-rally

----------


## Baalim

Two point hospital en promotion à 17,5 € (en unité de valeur d'alcoolique, environ 7chouffes) et jouable gratuitement d'ici la fin du weekend.


https://store.steampowered.com/app/5...oint_Hospital/

Le unreal deal pack toujours moins cher et cette fois à 1,67 livres sterling avec le code gg deal

https://uk.gamersgate.com/DD-UNREAL-...real-deal-pack

----------


## vimli

Riptide GP : renegade Gratuit sur android et iOs pour ceux qui seraient intéressés : https://www.dealabs.com/bons-plans/r...ndroid-1702187

----------


## velociraptor

dying light enhanced edition à 11.25€ sur gamergate

----------


## Valenco

Soldes de fin d'été chez GOG.

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Je viens de prendre le namco build your own bundle dont j'avais parlé il y a quelques posts.
> Les tarifs sont assez fous pour les abonnés humble. 3.20 € les season's pass pour Tekken 7 et Project cars 2, 7.20 € pour soul calibur 6 et ni no kuni 2 etc.


Oui, c'est ce que je suis en train de voir... sauf que j'ai pas assez de titres pour faire monter les réducs.... J'aimerais taper DBZ Fighter Z et le Season Pass Tekken 7, voire Soul Calibur 6, mais je ne trouve pas de quoi pousser jusque 5 titres. Si quelqu'un rencontre le même souci, on peut s'arranger, si j'ai DBZFZ et le SP T7, ça me va.

----------


## FB74

> Oui, c'est ce que je suis en train de voir... sauf que j'ai pas assez de titres pour faire monter les réducs.... J'aimerais taper DBZ Fighter Z et le Season Pass Tekken 7, voire Soul Calibur 6, mais je ne trouve pas de quoi pousser jusque 5 titres. Si quelqu'un rencontre le même souci, on peut s'arranger, si j'ai DBZFZ et le SP T7, ça me va.


Même en poussant à 85% de réduction, les prix "unitaires" restent élevés.

----------


## Oldnoobie

Ben le SP de Tekken j'ai l'impression que c'est son histlow (3€ et des paillettes quand ITAD donne 9,59€), de même DBZ FZ, si tu l'as déjà croisé à moins de 10 euroballes, t'es balèze (ITAD donne 11€, là avec seulement 4 items je suis déjà à 8,7€).
Faut bien regarder ton panier final et pas les prix sur la page.

----------


## pikkpi

> Oui, c'est ce que je suis en train de voir... sauf que j'ai pas assez de titres pour faire monter les réducs.... J'aimerais taper DBZ Fighter Z et le Season Pass Tekken 7, voire Soul Calibur 6, mais je ne trouve pas de quoi pousser jusque 5 titres. Si quelqu'un rencontre le même souci, on peut s'arranger, si j'ai DBZFZ et le SP T7, ça me va.


Éventuellement chaud pour prendre quelques trucs, par contre je suis plus abonné monthly !

----------


## FB74

Je ne suis pas abonné Monthly, mais le bundle me renvoie ça:

----------


## Oldnoobie

Abonné, j'ai ça :

http://prntscr.com/ozo6b3

- - - Mise à jour - - -



Sa mère la balise IMG qui marche pas. Hébergé sur l'hébergeur du forum en plus...

----------


## Nanaki

Si vous ne voulez que 3 jeux pensez bien à rajouter les 2 jeux les moins chers (ceux à 2,50) même s'ils ne vous intéressent pas car ça baisse le prix global.
Et pour les abonnés monthly pensez bien à passer votre réduc à 20% via le bouton "Manage your Rewards" dans le panier

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Éventuellement chaud pour prendre quelques trucs, par contre je suis plus abonné monthly !


Je peux prendre pour nous deux, si tu sais paypaler derrière. De base c'est surtout DBZFZ et le SP T7 qui m'intéressent, je peux prendre SoulCal6 si tu ne veux que 2 trucs, sinon je défausse SoulCal sans souci et tu as 3 slots.

----------


## FB74

> Je peux prendre pour nous deux, si tu sais paypaler derrière. De base c'est surtout DBZFZ et le SP T7 qui m'intéressent, je peux prendre SoulCal6 si tu ne veux que 2 trucs, sinon je défausse SoulCal sans souci et tu as 3 slots.


Tu peux rajouter un Tekken pour voir le prix final et le prix du jeu dans le bundle ?

----------


## Oldnoobie

Tiens une version du panier avec un 5ème item ajouté pour atteindre le max de réduc, juste pour voir :

https://tof.cx/image/qA6SM8

Edit : ah ben les grands esprits se rencontrent.

----------


## FB74

> Tiens une version du panier avec un 5ème item ajouté pour atteindre le max de réduc, juste pour voir :
> 
> https://tof.cx/image/qA6SM8
> 
> Edit : ah ben les grands esprits se rencontrent.


En priorité, je te laisse voir avec *Pikkpi*, si jamais il reste un slot de libre, je veux bien te prendre un Tekken 7 à 5.10 euros.  :;):

----------


## Nanaki

> Tiens une version du panier avec un 5ème item ajouté pour atteindre le max de réduc, juste pour voir :
> 
> https://tof.cx/image/qA6SM8
> 
> Edit : ah ben les grands esprits se rencontrent.


Au vu des prix sur ton screen tu n'as pas du passé ta réduc d'abonné à 20%

----------


## FB74

> Au vu des prix sur ton screen tu n'as pas du passé ta réduc d'abonné à 20%


20% de plus ?  :Vibre:

----------


## Mastaba

> http://tof.cx/image/qA6Ned
> 
> Sa mère la balise IMG qui marche pas. Hébergé sur l'hébergeur du forum en plus...


Faut c/c la ligne "BBCode" dans les codes d'intégrations.

----------


## Nanaki

> 20% de plus ?


Non  ::P: 
Je pense qu'il est à 15% au lieu de 20%

----------


## pikkpi

> Je peux prendre pour nous deux, si tu sais paypaler derrière. De base c'est surtout DBZFZ et le SP T7 qui m'intéressent, je peux prendre SoulCal6 si tu ne veux que 2 trucs, sinon je défausse SoulCal sans souci et tu as 3 slots.


Il devrait rester un slot pour le Tekken 7 de *FB74*

Si tu peux me prendre ça du coup 
_Ni no Kuni™ II: Revenant Kingdom - The Prince's Edition_ ( 59.99 -> 20.39 -> ~ 12€ )
et après mise au point avec les kids sur quelle version prendre : 
_NARUTO SHIPPUDEN: ULTIMATE NINJA STORM 4 ROAD TO BORUTO BUNDLE_ ( plus long encore (c'est la version à 49.99 ->  24.99 -> ~ 7 €))

Je te confirme ça par mp !

----------


## Eradan

::siffle::

----------


## Baalim

> Non 
> Je pense qu'il est à 15% au lieu de 20%


Ouaip. Tekken 7 passe à 4.80 € chez moi.



Vachement moins excitant, Fanatical propose un "build your own old as fuck bundle"
https://www.fanatical.com/en/pick-an...n-retro-bundle



Promis, après ça, on enterre le reste des stocks au nouveau mexique...

https://i.imgur.com/LwvqlSq.jpg

----------


## Oldnoobie

En effet j'avais le curseur par défaut à 5% de ... un terme technique étrange. "Charité". Ca doit être un anglicisme ou un néologisme, je vois pas. 
En corrigeant pour avoir les 20% de discount et en virant SouCal6 pour rentrer Tekken 7, j'obtiens ceci :



Si les intéressés valident( Nino qui fait des Kuni, Norauto  raide to Birouto, et Tekken7 le jeu de base), je passe la commande et on passe par pépale et MP pour les clés, probablement sous forme de gift link.
Et merci pour l'indication des BBCodes, j'ai trouvé l'onglet sur l'hébergeur pour les obtenir.

----------


## pikkpi

> En effet j'avais le curseur par défaut à 5% de ... un terme technique étrange. "Charité". Ca doit être un anglicisme ou un néologisme, je vois pas. 
> En corrigeant pour avoir les 20% de discount et en virant SouCal6 pour rentrer Tekken 7, j'obtiens ceci :
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2019/08/30/c49...aa2c17a206.jpg
> 
> Si les intéressés valident( Nino qui fait des Kuni, Norauto  raide to Birouto, et Tekken7 le jeu de base), je passe la commande et on passe par pépale et MP pour les clés, probablement sous forme de gift link.
> Et merci pour l'indication des BBCodes, j'ai trouvé l'onglet sur l'hébergeur pour les obtenir.


Tes MP sont pleins copain ! C'est bon pour moi, je t'envoie les sous illico !

----------


## FB74

> En effet j'avais le curseur par défaut à 5% de ... un terme technique étrange. "Charité". Ca doit être un anglicisme ou un néologisme, je vois pas. 
> En corrigeant pour avoir les 20% de discount et en virant SouCal6 pour rentrer Tekken 7, j'obtiens ceci :
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2019/08/30/c49...aa2c17a206.jpg
> 
> Si les intéressés valident( Nino qui fait des Kuni, Norauto  raide to Birouto, et Tekken7 le jeu de base), je passe la commande et on passe par pépale et MP pour les clés, probablement sous forme de gift link.
> Et merci pour l'indication des BBCodes, j'ai trouvé l'onglet sur l'hébergeur pour les obtenir.


Ca roule, reprise en MP.

----------


## Oldnoobie

J'ai bien tout reçu, merci, j'avais le portefeuille à zéro ça m'évitait de tirer toute la somme du compte  ::P: 
Pikkpi il a cru que j'allais remettre le curseur de la Charité, il a ajouté quelques euros ^^
Je vais enfin pouvoir essayer DBZ sans l'avoir pris trop cher !

----------


## pikkpi

> J'ai bien tout reçu, merci, j'avais le portefeuille à zéro ça m'évitait de tirer toute la somme du compte 
> Pikkpi il a cru que j'allais remettre le curseur de la Charité, il a ajouté quelques euros ^^
> Je vais enfin pouvoir essayer DBZ sans l'avoir pris trop cher !


All hail Oldnoobie  :Prey:

----------


## FB74

Bien reçu Tekken 7.  ::): 

Merci à Oldnoob' pour l'epub "Baalim passion Amiga".  :;):

----------


## Oldnoobie

> All hail Oldnoobie




Ouais changez rien, donc.  :Eclope:

----------


## FB74

Si vous êtes VIP chez* GreenManGaming*, il semblerait que "*Injustice, Gods Among Us Ultimate Edition*" passe à ... *0.55* euros.
(Mail reçu à l'instant).

A ce prix là, même si vous ne touchez les jeux de baston qu'avec les yeux, ça vaut la peine...

----------


## Orkestra

S'il y en a d'autres par ici qui n'arrivent pas à compléter le Build your own Namco bundle, je suis intéressé par Ni No Kuni 2 (la version pas chère) et éventuellement s'il faut compléter avec un deuxième jeu Tales of Symphonia. 

Je peux m'en occuper mais je suis au Royaume Uni jusque lundi (donc prix en £, pas sûr que ça soit intéressant) donc ça serait après ça. Ou je peux faire un PayPal si un canard se dévoue  ::):

----------


## Baalim

2 nouveaux bundles chez indiegala :

11 € pour Space engineers et deux autres jeux
https://www.indiegala.com/store-bund...m_medium=email

Et un distraction bundle
https://www.indiegala.com/distractio...m_medium=email

Globalement, pas grand chose de fabuleux (voire correct).

Rise of the tomb raider anniversary pour 1.2€
https://store.eu.square-enix-games.c...re-pc-download

----------


## Jughurta

Erreur de prix sur Tomb Raider ? je le vois à 9.99€.

----------


## odji

bunch45 dig62

----------


## cooly08

Je ne sais pas si c'est pour tout le monde pareil mais j'ai ça sur le MStore :



C'est carrément 3 mois pour 3,99€.  ::o: 
Normalement, c'est 1 mois à 3,99€ pendant la période beta.
Et après 12€ pour 3 mois... (sans doute pour la période beta qui risque de durer un moment encore on dirait... enfin c'est du marketing aussi sans doute).

J'ai vérifié, je me suis abonné pour 3,99€ et je suis abonné jusqu'au 1 décembre.

----------


## Baalim

> Erreur de prix sur Tomb Raider ? je le vois à 9.99€.


De toute évidence. Il était bien à 1.20 € il y une heure de ça.

----------


## schouffy

> Je ne sais pas si c'est pour tout le monde pareil mais j'ai ça sur le MStore :
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2019/08/30/058...cee30b3.md.png
> 
> C'est carrément 3 mois pour 3,99€. 
> Normalement, c'est 1 mois à 3,99€ pendant la période beta.
> Et après 12€ pour 3 mois... (sans doute pour la période beta qui risque de durer un moment encore on dirait... enfin c'est du marketing aussi sans doute).
> 
> J'ai vérifié, je me suis abonné pour 3,99€ et je suis abonné jusqu'au 1 décembre.


Non c'est 1 mois à 0.99€ pendant la bêta mais je crois qu'après c'est 3.99 par mois (le 1er mois à ce tarif est pas reconductible quoi).


Moi je me suis trompé et j'ai pris ça au lieu des 3 mois à 3.99€  ::(: 
Je pourrai vous confirmer, mon mois arrive bientôt à terme.

----------


## Bibik

> J'ai vérifié, je me suis abonné pour 3,99€ et je suis abonné jusqu'au 1 décembre.


Est-ce que ça donne droit à des réducs sur le microsoft store en jeux pc comme avec le humble monthly ? J'arrive pas à trouver l'info si ça file des réducs sur l'ensemble du catalogue ou uniquement sur certains jeux.

----------


## cooly08

> Non c'est 1 mois à 0.99€ pendant la bêta mais je crois qu'après c'est 3.99 par mois (le 1er mois à ce tarif est pas reconductible quoi).
> Moi je me suis trompé et j'ai pris ça au lieu des 3 mois à 3.99€ 
> Je pourrai vous confirmer, mon mois arrive bientôt à terme.


Il me semble que le tarif normal ça sera 10€ une fois la beta finie et pendant la beta 3,99€ / mois.
Le tout premier mois était effectivement à 0,99€ mais uniquement le premier.

----------


## schouffy

En tout cas pour l'instant vu les jeux ça vaut grave le coup.

----------


## cooly08

> Est-ce que ça donne droit à des réducs sur le microsoft store en jeux pc comme avec le humble monthly ? J'arrive pas à trouver l'info si ça file des réducs sur l'ensemble du catalogue ou uniquement sur certains jeux.


Uniquement certains jeux je pense. Là je suis sur la page d'un callof et c'est plein pot.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> En tout cas pour l'instant vu les jeux ça vaut grave le coup.


Tu pourras sans doute souscrire à 3 mois pour 3,99€ je pense. Ils sont super agressifs actuellement.

----------


## Bibik

Merci pour le retour  :;):

----------


## Hilikkus

> Rise of the tomb raider anniversary pour 1.2€
> https://store.eu.square-enix-games.c...re-pc-download


Il est dingue ce prix, ce n'est pas une erreur ?

----------


## Kaede

C'est repassé à 10€ on dirait.

----------


## Valenco

> C'est repassé à 10€ on dirait.


Pour moi aussi.

----------


## Baalim

> Il est dingue ce prix, ce n'est pas une erreur ?


J'aurais pas dû hésiter  ::sad:: 

A la place, on a désormais deus ex md à 1.29€
https://store.eu.square-enix-games.c...ed-pc-download

----------


## FB74

Y'a aussi *Homeworld, Deserts of Kharak* en promo à *6.89* euros:
https://store.steampowered.com/app/2...rts_of_Kharak/

Malheureusement la version Deluxe n'est pas exactement au même prix.  :Emo:

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Y'a aussi *Homeworld, Deserts of Kharak* en promo à *6.89* euros:
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/2...rts_of_Kharak/
> 
> Malheureusement la version Deluxe n'est pas exactement au même prix.


Si on a déjà Homeworld Remastered, il est même moins cher dans le bundle: 5,17€

EDIT: il vaut le coup d'ailleurs ce jeu ? Je suis pas un gros connaisseur de STR...

----------


## Setzer

C'est même un peu moins cher si on a deja le homeworld remaster et qu'on prend le bundle.

Grillé sur le fil..

----------


## Baalim

Re-legend est sorti avec une magnifique promo de 2 €
Notez bien que les backers KS attendent toujours leurs clés  :Facepalm: 

https://store.steampowered.com/app/823950/ReLegend/

----------


## h0verfly

> Si on a déjà Homeworld Remastered, il est même moins cher dans le bundle: 5,17€
> 
> EDIT: il vaut le coup d'ailleurs ce jeu ? Je suis pas un gros connaisseur de STR...


C'est un STR avec une ambiance typiquement "Homeworldienne" retransposée sur un plan en 2D avec des contrées désertiques bien réalisées.

L'histoire est intéressante, les batailles et les unités sont variées et agréables à manier, la difficulté est tout à fait raisonnable, le gameplay est un peu redondant mais sauvé par quelques maps bien senties, et le multi est définitivement mort, malgré la sortie de dlcs permettant de varier les unités.

En gros à ce prix, c'est un RTS agréable, mais faut pas s'attendre à une révolution. En revanche si comme moi tu es fan de cet univers, c'est une préquelle à HW1 vraiment intéressante à jouer.

----------


## JulLeBarge

Merci pour ton avis. J'ai joué au 1er HW il y a longtemps (quand il est sorti en fait), j'ai le remaster mais j'y ai pas touché. Je joue pas beaucoup aux STR en général, donc pas sûr que celui-ci soit pour moi.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Je ne sais pas si c'est pour tout le monde pareil mais j'ai ça sur le MStore :
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2019/08/30/058...cee30b3.md.png
> 
> C'est carrément 3 mois pour 3,99€. 
> Normalement, c'est 1 mois à 3,99€ pendant la période beta.
> Et après 12€ pour 3 mois... (sans doute pour la période beta qui risque de durer un moment encore on dirait... enfin c'est du marketing aussi sans doute).
> 
> J'ai vérifié, je me suis abonné pour 3,99€ et je suis abonné jusqu'au 1 décembre.


J'avais comme toi mais impossible de prolonger à l'avance mon abonnement actuel. Mais je ne suis pas tombé sur ton screen, quand je cliquais sur l'offre ça m'affichait la page des jeux. 
Je rentre chez moi demain je vérifierai, à ce prix je resterais bien un peu.

----------


## Baalim

Mothergunship est soldé à 6.24€
https://store.steampowered.com/app/5...MOTHERGUNSHIP/

----------


## Baalim

Paramedium 2 gratos sur itch.io

https://dinmoney.itch.io/paramedium2

----------


## Baalim

Prey à *4.39€*
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/prey-steam-key--3056-1

Si ça ne suffit pas à vous convaincre, je ne sais plus quoi faire  ::sad:: 

Après injustice, c'est au tour de Batman Arkham Asylum d'être bradé à 0.55€
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games...e-of-the-year/

Hop, un chaton bicolore pour fêter ça

----------


## Flad

> Batman Arkham Asylum bradé à 0.55€
> https://www.greenmangaming.com/games...e-of-the-year/
> 
> Hop, un chaton bicolore pour fêter ça 
> 
> https://pics.me.me/what-a-precious-m...y-10091608.png


il a changé Harvey Dent  ::o:

----------


## Hyeud

Oh yeah, après City goty donné par clipper la, maintenant l'asylum en goty à 55 centimes, yabon batman :D Merci Baalim pour ce bon plan de dingue.

----------


## Ruvon

> Oh yeah, après City goty donné par clipper la, maintenant l'asylum en goty à 55 centimes, yabon batman :D Merci Baalim pour ce bon plan de dingue.


Disons que pour un jeu de 2010 passé 12 fois en bundle, niveau prix, 0,55€ c'est un grand maximum  ::ninja::

----------


## Gorillaz

Le plan est un peu daté, par contre le minou est vraiment kromeugnon  ::wub::

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Je ne sais pas si c'est pour tout le monde pareil mais j'ai ça sur le MStore :
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2019/08/30/058...cee30b3.md.png
> 
> C'est carrément 3 mois pour 3,99€. 
> Normalement, c'est 1 mois à 3,99€ pendant la période beta.
> Et après 12€ pour 3 mois... (sans doute pour la période beta qui risque de durer un moment encore on dirait... enfin c'est du marketing aussi sans doute).
> 
> J'ai vérifié, je me suis abonné pour 3,99€ et je suis abonné jusqu'au 1 décembre.


Je suis allé dans "gérer mon compte" et je fouille, je ne trouve pas cette possibilité.
J'ai eu le 1er mois à 1 €, depuis c'est 3,99 chaque mois.   ::huh::

----------


## Supergounou

> Batman Arkham Asylum d'être bradé à 0.55€
> https://www.greenmangaming.com/games...e-of-the-year/


J'ai voulu filer le bon plan à un pote, mais chez lui la remise n'est pas visible. Chez moi c'était pareil jusqu'à ce que je me connecte au site, mais chez lui ça ne fonctionne toujours pas.

Une idée du pourquoi du comment ?

----------


## Mastaba

Il est pas VIP?

----------


## cooly08

> Je suis allé dans "gérer mon compte" et je fouille, je ne trouve pas cette possibilité.
> J'ai eu le 1er mois à 1 €, depuis c'est 3,99 chaque mois.


Cherche game pass sur le Microsoft Store. Ça devrait être bon là.

----------


## Baalim

> Il est pas VIP?


Les conditions pour être VIP sont assez floues. J'avais jusque là l'impression qu'il suffisait d'être membre inscrit.

----------


## fatalix41

Je crois qu'il faut avoir fait au moins un achat pour être VIP.

----------


## Baalim

Xenon racer à 13.39 $ sur switch
https://psprices.com/region-us/game/2764755/xenon-racer

EDIT : apparemment, il est dégueulasse sur switch.

----------


## Supergounou

> Il est pas VIP?


Ah oui ça vient de là. Je ne savais même pas que j'étais VIP chez eux, j'ai pas fait d'achat depuis une éternité et j'avais regardé il y a quelques mois je ne l'étais plus.

Merci pour la réponse  ::): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je crois qu'il faut avoir fait au moins un achat pour être VIP.


Le pote en question a déjà acheté chez GMG, mais il n'est pas VIP. Je pense qu'il faut que le dernier achat soit "récent", genre 1 an ?

----------


## Baalim

> Ah oui ça vient de là. Je ne savais même pas que j'étais VIP chez eux, j'ai pas fait d'achat depuis une éternité et j'avais regardé il y a quelques mois je ne l'étais plus.
> 
> Merci pour la réponse 
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Le pote en question a déjà acheté chez GMG, mais il n'est pas VIP. Je pense qu'il faut que le dernier achat soit "récent", genre 1 an ?


Bon, si ton pote a besoin d'un coup de main, c'est jouable  ::):

----------


## Supergounou

> Bon, si ton pote a besoin d'un coup de main, c'est jouable


Tu as une clé qui traine ? Si non, je pense lui acheter et lui filer.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Cherche game pass sur le Microsoft Store. Ça devrait être bon là.


Ah merci, il ne veut rien faire d'autre que me laisser gérer mon compte (annuler ou rester à 4 €).

Par contre ils font une offre pour la version *Ultimate du pass* : 2 mois pour 2 € ou 1 mois pour 1 € au lieu de 12,99 €.
Ca inclut le live gold sur console, la présentation laisse penser que c'est uniquement valable sur console, mais dans la FAQ ils mettent bien PC et console.



> Qu’est-ce que le Xbox Game Pass Ultimate ?
> 
> Le plan Xbox Game Pass Ultimate offre tous les avantages de Xbox Live Gold, plus 100 jeux de qualité pour console et PC. De nouveaux jeux sont ajoutés tout le temps. il y a donc toujours un nouveau jeu auquel jouer. Bénéficiez d’exclusivités et de remises réservées aux membres. Jouez avec des amis sur le réseau multijoueur le plus avancé et découvrez votre prochain jeu favori.


En lisant plus loin, je pense qu'il y a une nuance car certains jeux console ne sont peut être pas disponibles dans le pass PC.

----------


## Baalim

> Tu as une clé qui traine ? Si non, je pense lui acheter et lui filer.


Non, j'évoquais juste la possibilité de l'acheter moi même  :;):

----------


## Supergounou

> Non, j'évoquais juste la possibilité de l'acheter moi même


Vraiment très gentil de ta part  ::):  mais je vais m'en occuper.

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Il est gentil car on approche des 10000 posts et il veut se faire élire pour récupérer son précieux topic.

----------


## Oldnoobie

Allons, c'est lui faire procès d'intention. 
De toute façon il avait déjà dû remporter le dernier vote, la plèbe lui reconnaît le mérite de poster des palanquées de "plans" sur des "jeux" de sorte qu'il est la caution quantitative du topic. 
La démocratie a toujours eu ce défaut de trier ses élites par le bas... impossible de repenser au suffrage censitaire napoléonien sans cette nostalgie propre à ceux qui savent ce que nous avons perdu...

----------


## Mastaba

> Ah oui ça vient de là. Je ne savais même pas que j'étais VIP chez eux, j'ai pas fait d'achat depuis une éternité et j'avais regardé il y a quelques mois je ne l'étais plus.
> 
> Merci pour la réponse 
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Le pote en question a déjà acheté chez GMG, mais il n'est pas VIP. Je pense qu'il faut que le dernier achat soit "récent", genre 1 an ?


Je sais pas si le statut VIP s'en va avec le temps, mais j'ai pas l'impression.
Déjà que les conditions d'obtention sont assez floues...

----------


## cooly08

> Ah merci, il ne veut rien faire d'autre que me laisser gérer mon compte (annuler ou rester à 4 €).
> 
> Par contre ils font une offre pour la version *Ultimate du pass* : 2 mois pour 2 € ou 1 mois pour 1 € au lieu de 12,99 €.
> Ca inclut le live gold sur console, la présentation laisse penser que c'est uniquement valable sur console, mais dans la FAQ ils mettent bien PC et console.
> 
> 
> En lisant plus loin, je pense qu'il y a une nuance car certains jeux console ne sont peut être pas disponibles dans le pass PC.


Ça cumule le game pass Pc et console + le xbox live. 
Bien sûr y a des jeux uniquement dispo sur pc et d'autres uniquement sur console. 
Tu auras aussi accès à la version ultimate de Gears 5 au lieu de la version standard mais bon elle est de toute manière pas super intéressante la version ultimate. 
Et y a marqué quelque part qu'une fois que tu es abonné à la version ultimate tu ne peux plus revenir à la version game pass pc ou console uniquement.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

C'est surtout intéressant si tu as un pc et une xboite.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

C'est ce non retour en arrière qui ne m'intéresse pas, je préfère rester sur PC uniquement.

----------


## Baalim

Tous, tous des sales types  :Emo: 


A plague of tales est à 30.62€ avec le code gg-deals

https://www.gamersgate.com/DD-A-PLAG...-tale-inocence

Moins intéressant sur le site uk.

The caligula effect : overdose est à 30€ sur steam
https://store.steampowered.com/app/8...fect_Overdose/

----------


## Flad

> Tous, tous des sales types


Moi je t'aime bien.

----------


## Anonyme210226

> Perso ils ont tenté de me garder avec une réduc de 3$ (je crois), mais vu que j'ai déjà Slay the spire et que mon backlog dégueule ...
> Par contre 0 mail pour essayer de me rattraper par la manche ... pour l'instant !
> Le mois d'août finit demain et j'aurai réussi à ne RIEN acheter ce mois-ci


Moi j'ai craqué pour Indiana Jones & The Fate of Atlantis sur GOG. Je me demande bien quel est le sacripant qui avait posté ce bon plan d'ailleurs...  :tired:

----------


## Gorillaz

> Moi j'ai craqué pour Indiana Jones & The Fate of Atlantis sur GOG. Je me demande bien quel est le sacripant qui avait posté ce bon plan d'ailleurs...


Bah ça doit être Baalim, forcément  ::ninja:: 

D'ailleurs tu me fais penser que je peux officiellement me le* prendre moi aussi, vu qu'on est en septembre  ::lol:: 

_*je parlais d'Indy, pas de Baalim (j'ai pas les sous)_

----------


## FB74

> _*je parlais d'Indy, pas de Baalim (j'ai pas les sous)_


Le premier essai de Baalim est gratuit, c'est après que ça devient payant.  ::ninja::

----------


## Flad

> Le premier essai de Baalim est gratuit, c'est après que ça devient payant.


Je connais personne qui ait eu envie de payer ceci dit.
 ::siffle::

----------


## fatalix41

> Le premier essai de Baalim est gratuit, c'est après que ça devient payant.


D'un autre côté, je suis pas sûr qu'il y en ait beaucoup qui y soient revenus....  ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

Retrouvez tous les mois chez votre marchands de journaux votre Baalim en kit aux éditions Atlas !

Le premier numéro découverte pour seulement 1,99€, avec sa figurine de loli avec boobs en papier mâché, son fascicule avec les meilleures astuces sur comment esquiver les frais en achetant dans un pays du tiers-monde via VPN et une clé Steam à activer les yeux fermés !
_(toute réclamation concernant la qualité du jeu fourni donnera lieu à des poursuites judiciaires)_

Vous aussi, retrouvez le plaisir de ne pas jouer à vos jeux vidéo ! Merci Baalim, merci les éditions Atlas !

----------


## Baalim

Y'a des baffes virtuelles qui se perdent.
Voilà un service qu'amazon pourrait proposer  ::lol:: 

Vampyr a un peu moins de 17€ pour ceux qui ne veulent pas passer par le pass Microsoft tout buggé.

https://www.gamersgate.com/DD-VAMPYR-REL/vampyr

Anthem qui doit méchamment cartonner, passe à son tour à 20 € à la FNAC

----------


## Marmottas

> Retrouvez tous les mois chez votre marchands de journaux votre Baalim en kit aux éditions Atlas !
> 
> Le premier numéro découverte pour seulement 1,99€, avec sa figurine de loli avec boobs en papier mâché, son fascicule avec les meilleures astuces sur comment esquiver les frais en achetant dans un pays du tiers-monde via VPN et une clé Steam à activer les yeux fermés !
> _(toute réclamation concernant la qualité du jeu fourni donnera lieu à des poursuites judiciaires)_
> 
> Vous aussi, retrouvez le plaisir de ne pas jouer à vos jeux vidéo ! Merci Baalim, merci les éditions Atlas !


Un Atari ST offert aux *520* premiers abonnés !

----------


## Ruvon

Tu ne trouves pas que le deal est déjà assez pourri comme ça ?

----------


## Nicetios

> Moi j'ai craqué pour Indiana Jones & The Fate of Atlantis sur GOG. Je me demande bien quel est le sacripant qui avait posté ce bon plan d'ailleurs...


Le meilleurs jeu de la franchise. Je l'ai terminé en suivant toutes les voies offertes ( Action / réflexion / coopération ), un jeu excellent et une histoire rondement menée.

----------


## rogercoincoin

アタリが勝ちます！

----------


## FB74

> アタリが勝ちます！


Eh... tu parles pas comme ça de Baalim, hein ?  :Tap:

----------


## Marmottas

Et puis ce n'est pas parce que c'est écrit en Japonais que ça a valeur de vérité...  ::P:

----------


## Gorillaz

> Et puis ce n'est pas parce que c'est écrit en Japonais que ça a valeur de vérité...


Je dirais même plus : c'est nippon ... ni mauvais




 ::ninja::  ::ninja::  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

DMC 5, 31$
https://www.chrono.gg/?utm_source=Ch...20a47-95037957


Leisure suit larry bundle chez indie gala... avec Mutiny!, adventure world et devil's reject parce que... pourquoi pas.

https://www.indiegala.com/leisure-su...m_medium=email

Monster hunter world à 19 € avec le code *ALLYOUCANPLAY*
https://www.allyouplay.com/en/monster-hunter-world

EDIT : ah, c'est rigolo, j'arrive pas à me reconnecter  :tired:

----------


## Jughurta

*Endless Legends* à 2.99€ chez Fanatical avec nombre limité de clés.

----------


## Baalim

> アタリが勝ちます！


 :Indeed: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> *Endless Legends* à 2.99€ chez Fanatical avec nombre limité de clés.


POur ceux qui ne voudraient pas s'arrêter là, endless space collection est offert en créant un compte ici et en le lien à son compte steam :
https://www.games2gether.com/

----------


## Baalim

Promotion Sega assez conséquente pour les abonnés humble avec notamment bayonetta à quatre €

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/p...f-summer-sale/

----------


## Baalim

Réapparition discrète et en promo à 5 € de l'excellent *The wolf (fisc ?) among us* de Telltale
https://store.steampowered.com/app/2...Wolf_Among_Us/


On ne dira jamais assez de bien de l'excellent *Fight n' Rage*, actuellement à 5$ chez GOG
https://www.gog.com/game/fightn_rage

Un world simulator gratos chez ich.io :
https://smsholom.itch.io/poly-vill




*Bionic commando rearmed* à 1 €
https://www.allyouplay.com/en/bionic...do-rearmed-row

Si vous avez envie de jouer à un jeu uniquement en mode texte et que vous souhaitez répondre à l'épineuse question "*What Would You Do As a Nigerian Tribal Chief*", c'est votre jour de chance.

https://nogungbu73072.itch.io/what-w...n-tribal-chief

Vous pourriez bien évidemment acheter l'excellent Gibbous mais vu que vous êtes radins, vous lui préférerez la trilogie *Red Comrade* à 2.80 €

https://store.steampowered.com/bundl...rades_Trilogy/

Pour les plus méprisables d'entre nous, Ride est à 5 €.
https://store.steampowered.com/app/345660/RIDE/

----------


## Valenco

Pas un bon plan, mais juste pour dire que je trouve l'image qui illustre les soldes de rentrée chez GOG est plutôt marrante.

----------


## bbd

Fournée Twitch du mois de septembre :

Yoku's Island Express!
Stealth Inc 2: A Game of Clones
Chicken Assassin: Reloaded
Manual Samuel

----------


## Baalim

> Fournée Twitch du mois de septembre :
> 
> Yoku's Island Express!
> Stealth Inc 2: A Game of Clones
> Chicken Assassin: Reloaded
> Manual Samuel


Ah, j'avais regardé un jour trop tôt
Ah², encore des jeux que j'ai déjà  ::sad:: 


Project hospital à 15$
https://www.chrono.gg/

The witcher 3 GOTY à 15 €
Bénis soient les patient gamers
https://store.steampowered.com/sub/124923/

Idem chez GOG:
https://www.gog.com/game/the_witcher...e_year_edition

----------


## bbd

> Project hospital à 15$
> https://www.chrono.gg/


C'est d'ailleurs son plus bas historique d'après ya-t-ilunebonneaffaire.com

----------


## Magnarrok

> Fournée Twitch du mois de septembre :
> 
> Yoku's Island Express!
> Stealth Inc 2: A Game of Clones
> Chicken Assassin: Reloaded
> Manual Samuel


Rien qui m'intéresse... Sinon il me semble que Manual Samuel ils l'avaient déjà mis non ?

----------


## aggelon

Je cherche des infos sur l'offre Uplay (1 mois gratuit pour tout le catalogue), car c'est écrit "Résiliez quand vous le souhaitez. Des restrictions s'appliquent. " sauf que je ne trouve pas lesquelles... quelqu'un a essayé ? a des infos ?

Il y a quelques heures la page de résiliation aboutissait sur une 404, alors j'hésite... mais j'aimerais bien voir si mon PC est capable de faire tourner Far Cry Primal, et si le jeu me plairait ou pas...

Je viens de parcourir le fofo ici en diagonale, mais je ne trouve rien à ce sujet... j'ai loupé la news ?

----------


## FB74

RPG bundle:
https://www.humblebundle.com/games/rpgs-2019

----------


## Abzaarg

> RPG bundle:
> https://www.humblebundle.com/games/rpgs-2019


Bordel Tyranny. J'ai pris du coup.

----------


## FB74

> Bordel Tyranny.


Et les autres sont pas mauvais.  ::):

----------


## Baalim

> RPG bundle:
> https://www.humblebundle.com/games/rpgs-2019


Deep sky derelicts dans le premier palier ?
J'ai failli l'acheter il y a quelques jours  :Sweat:

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Deep sky derelicts dans le premier palier ?
> J'ai failli l'acheter il y a quelques jours


La meme, je l'ai echappée belle pour une fois  :Sweat:

----------


## FB74

> Deep sky derelicts dans le premier palier ?
> J'ai failli l'acheter il y a quelques jours


Ouais. 
J'attends que les prix se stabilisent pour prendre le "Average".  ::): 

On en est vers les 4 euros pour le palier du milieu, franchement c'est donné à ce prix là.  ::):

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Ouais. 
> J'attends que les prix se stabilisent pour prendre le "Average". 
> 
> On en est vers les 4 euros pour le palier du milieu, franchement c'est donné à ce prix là.


Surtout pour ceux qui n'ont pas Cat quest, je le recommande chaudement

----------


## Baalim

Ahhh enfin une Bonne nouvelle avec cette grosse purge de psn+ : darksiders 3 sera un des deux jeux "offerts" de septembre.

https://gamergen.com/actualites/play...oiles-305207-1

----------


## velociraptor

> Je cherche des infos sur l'offre Uplay (1 mois gratuit pour tout le catalogue), car c'est écrit "Résiliez quand vous le souhaitez. Des restrictions s'appliquent. " sauf que je ne trouve pas lesquelles... quelqu'un a essayé ? a des infos ?
> 
> Il y a quelques heures la page de résiliation aboutissait sur une 404, alors j'hésite... mais j'aimerais bien voir si mon PC est capable de faire tourner Far Cry Primal, et si le jeu me plairait ou pas...
> 
> Je viens de parcourir le fofo ici en diagonale, mais je ne trouve rien à ce sujet... j'ai loupé la news ?



il faut payer 0€ en enregistrant sa carte bleue, ici https://uplay.ubisoft.com/fr-FR
et ne pas oublier de se désabonner avant le 30 septembre, je cite les CG :

_" vous pourrez annuler  votre inscription avant le 30 septembre 2019 en visitant 
store.ubi.com/uplayplus /cancel. Toutefois, si vous choisissez de ne pas annuler 
Uplay + avant la fin de l’essai gratuit, votre carte sera automatiquement débitée de 14 € 99 par mois."_

----------


## odji

il claque bien le HB... qu'est ce que ca va etre dredi??

----------


## FB74

3.77 euros via Paypal pour le palier du milieu.  ::): 

Franchement bien à ce prix.

----------


## acdctabs

Merde j'ai payé 3.78. Je me suis fait avoir.
Quelqu'un veut HIVESWAP: Act 1 ou/et Pillars of Eternity ?

----------


## Tenebris

Ah ben bravo, je viens de prendre project hospital et Deepsky derelict à cause de vous !!!!  ::|:  ::P:

----------


## Bibik

C'est génial d'avoir foutu Borderlands Enhanced au tiers 3, conséquence de quoi le BTA se casse la gueule  :Cigare:

----------


## Jughurta

Meilleur bundle de l'été so far, comme quoi il fallait juste être patient, si quelqu'un veut une clé Pillars qu'il me MP.

edit : j'ai filé mon doublon à JulLeBarge, désolé pour les autres intéressés.

----------


## Gorillaz

Ah non, pas un bundle de RPGs !
Le truc pas cher qui te promet des centaines d'heures de jeux  :Emo: 
Mais je serai fort, je ne le prendrai pas, na !

----------


## Wulfstan

> C'est génial d'avoir foutu Borderlands Enhanced au tiers 3, conséquence de quoi le BTA se casse la gueule


Oui, c'est quoi cette idée de mettre un jeu qui a été pratiquement donné plusieurs fois ces derniers mois en tiers 3 ?  ::blink::

----------


## MeL

> Merde j'ai payé 3.78. Je me suis fait avoir.
> Quelqu'un veut HIVESWAP: Act 1 ou/et Pillars of Eternity ?


Salut,
Ça me dit bien de tester Pillars s'il est encore dispo. Merci.

----------


## Catel

Hiveswap c'est l'adaptation de Homestuck qui a fait 2,5M$ sur Kickstarter il y a... sept ans.  ::P:  Ce premier chapitre est sorti il y a déjà deux ans et il y en a 4 de prévus...


Sinon pour le Monthly faut guetter les jeux récents qui apparaissent un peu trop en promo voire qui débarquent dans les pass  ::ninja::

----------


## barbarian_bros

Depuis le temps que j'attendais de pouvoir tester Tyranny.
Son 'Historical Low' est à 8,94€.... autant dire que dans ce Bundle c'est donné à moins de 4€...
Par contre ça reste Paradox l'éditeur, si vous voulez les DLC ça pique un peu : si vous prenez le 'Deluxe Upgrade Pack' à 13€ vous n'aurez que la moitié de la soundtrack.... la version Deluxe de la soundtrack étant vendu seule à 5€... Et bien entendu posséder le jeu de base ne fait pas baisser le prix de la version Gold (à 50€ sur Steam).

----------


## Harvester

Le jeu de base se suffit à lui-même. Excellent RPG qui n'a pas eu le succès qu'il mérite !

----------


## Gorillaz

RAAAAAAAAAAH ... Bravo, j'ai craqué !
Je ne vous félicite pas  ::(:

----------


## Magnarrok

> RAAAAAAAAAAH ... Bravo, j'ai craqué !
> Je ne vous félicite pas


 :haha:

----------


## Oldnoobie

J'avoue que c'est pas mon genre de jeu préféré et pas le niveau de réalisation qui me départit d'une certaine méfiance mais c'est vraiment le prix qui permet d'y aller "en curieux".

----------


## Baalim

> J'avoue que c'est pas mon genre de jeu préféré et pas le niveau de réalisation qui me départit d'une certaine méfiance mais c'est vraiment le prix qui permet d'y aller "en curieux".


J'aurais tendance à penser que l'offre twitch prime d'il y a quelques mois était encore plus sympathique  ::ninja:: 


Retour du bundle south park à prix cassé (10.78 €)
A noter que les dlc sont également en promo à -75 %

https://store.steampowered.com/bundl...red_but_Whole/

----------


## Magnarrok

> J'aurais tendance à penser que l'offre twitch prime d'il y a quelques mois était encore plus sympathique


Oh oui ! la 20aine de jeux offerts en juillet 2018 c'était très très kuul !  ::happy2::

----------


## Kaede

> Depuis le temps que j'attendais de pouvoir tester Tyranny.
> Son 'Historical Low' est à 8,94€.... autant dire que dans ce Bundle c'est donné à moins de 4€...


Je ne sais pas pourquoi ça n'est pas sur ITAD, mais pour info Tyranny est déjà passé en bundle chez Humble (Humble Caffeine Bundle), pour $12 (le dernier tier), avec Headlander, Gonner, Treadnuts, Caffeine, This War of Mine, The Pillars of Earth, Dear Esther, Shadow Tactics.

----------


## barbarian_bros

> Je ne sais pas pourquoi ça n'est pas sur ITAD, mais pour info Tyranny est déjà passé en bundle chez Humble (Humble Caffeine Bundle), pour $12 (le dernier tier), avec Headlander, Gonner, Treadnuts, Caffeine, This War of Mine, The Pillars of Earth, Dear Esther, Shadow Tactics.


J'ai pas regardé le détail sur ITAD, juste le 'historical lowest' qui était à 9€ (de toute façon moins cher que le bundle en question).

----------


## Baalim

Comme d'habitude, vous ne le trouverez pas en rayon mais avouez que 5€ le Warhammer inquisitor en version steelbook, c'est pas mal.

https://www.micromania.fr/warhammer-...ook-87227.html

Pendant ce temps, indie gala cherche toujours du pétrole...

----------


## Galgu

> Comme d'habitude, vous ne le trouverez pas en rayon mais avouez que 5€ le Warhammer inquisitor en version steelbook, c'est pas mal.
> 
> https://www.micromania.fr/warhammer-...ook-87227.html


Le même bon plan sur PC j'aurai pris direct !

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> il faut payer 0€ en enregistrant sa carte bleue, ici https://uplay.ubisoft.com/fr-FR
> et ne pas oublier de se désabonner avant le 30 septembre, je cite les CG :
> 
> _" vous pourrez annuler  votre inscription avant le 30 septembre 2019 en visitant 
> store.ubi.com/uplayplus /cancel. Toutefois, si vous choisissez de ne pas annuler 
> Uplay + avant la fin de l’essai gratuit, votre carte sera automatiquement débitée de 14 € 99 par mois."_


Pourquoi quand je clique il me demande 1€ ?  ::huh:: 

C'est pas que c'est cher mais bon quand on marque 0€ je m'attends pas à payer quoi que ce soit en fait  ::P: 

Edit: "_*En raison du processus 3D Secure, vous pourriez recevoir un SMS vous demandant d'authentifier votre achat de 1,00 €. Rassurez-vous, la facturation et les frais resteront à 0€ pendant toute la durée de l'essai gratuit qui se termine le 30 septembre."_

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Le même bon plan sur PC j'aurai pris direct !


La même... sacré Baalim.

----------


## JulLeBarge

C'est vrai que c'est dommage de pas avoir de topic bons plans pour les jeux sur PC  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> C'est vrai que c'est dommage de pas avoir de topic bons plans pour les jeux sur PC


Ouais, je trouve aussi que ça manque un peu.
Depuis le temps que je demande qu'on modobell les mecs qui postent des plans pour les consoleux  :Boom: 



Vanquish à 4.49$
C'est pas cher mais ça reste un peu chiant et bâclé
https://www.chrono.gg/

----------


## Ruvon

> Depuis le temps que je demande qu'on modobell les mecs qui postent des plans pour les consoleux


C'est pourtant ce que je fais à chaque fois que tu bafoues la si pointilleuse organisation du forum  :Emo:

----------


## Anonyme210226

Ca fait *comme même* deux très bon bundles chez HB ces dernières semaines. Je sais pas si le titre du topic (gloire à son créateur  ::ninja:: ) est toujours d'actualité.

----------


## fletch2099

> C'est vrai que c'est dommage de pas avoir de topic bons plans pour les jeux sur PC


Roh ouais! Et deux topic, avec un sans flood  ::ninja::

----------


## Valenco

Elven Legacy collection à 1,50 euros.

https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/elve...am-key--3544-5

Je sais pas si ça a bien vieilli mais j’avais beaucoup aimé à l'époque.

----------


## Gorillaz

> *comme même*


 :Gerbe:  :Gerbe:  :Gerbe:

----------


## Hyeud

Vous le faisez exprès hein.  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

Du rêve en préco. si. si
https://groupees.com/itchio9

Promo capcom chez allyouplay :
https://www.allyouplay.com/en/new-capcom-sale

Code promo ALLYOUCANPLAY (unless it's a glitch)

----------


## FB74

_"Nightmare on Baalim Street..."_  :Emo:

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Ca fait *comme même* deux très bon bundles chez HB ces dernières semaines. Je sais pas si le titre du topic (gloire à son créateur ) est toujours d'actualité.


Boah y a vite fait le Namco bundle, le reste c'est des petits machins indés plus ou moins de qualitance sans forcément de core gameplay de génie ou même simplement d'animations correctes et qui tourneraient sur une SNES sans la faire chauffer...

----------


## pikkpi

Ya les jeux gratos sur l'EGS là, depuis une heure environ....

La semaine prochaine Conarium

----------


## barbarian_bros

> Ya les jeux gratos sur l'EGS là, depuis une heure environ....
> 
> La semaine prochaine Conarium


Pour ceux qui veulent pas cliquer sur un lien EGS pour connaitre les titres des jeux gratos : *The End is Nigh* et *Abzû*

----------


## Anonyme210226

> Boah y a vite fait le Namco bundle, le reste c'est des petits machins indés plus ou moins de qualitance sans forcément de core gameplay de génie ou même simplement d'animations correctes et qui tourneraient sur une SNES sans la faire chauffer...


Je pense au bundle RPG en cours, et en juillet le bundle CK2 vraiment exceptionnel.

----------


## Baalim

Bon, tout le monde est prêt à gueuler, se lamenter, mendier, échanger, soupirer ?


Promo sur les Starpoint gemini chez steam.
https://store.steampowered.com/sale/starpoint-gemini/

Battletech à un peu moins de 11€
https://www.wingamestore.com/product/8345/BATTLETECH/

Surviving mars deluxe à 8.99 ou 9.99 €
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/s...deluxe-edition
EDIT : ah mais c'est tout pourri comme version deluxe.

Comme indiqué sur le topic des indies, atomicrops est sorti sur l'EGS. Aujourd'hui à -50 % (7.50€), il remontera progressivement à son prix normal d'ici quelques jours.
https://www.epicgames.com/store/en-U...tomicrops/home

----------


## Ruvon

> Comme indiqué sur le topic des indies, atomicrops est sorti sur l'EGS. Aujourd'hui à -50 % (7.50€), il remontera progressivement à son prix normal d'ici quelques jours.
> https://www.epicgames.com/store/en-U...tomicrops/home
> 
> https://i2.wp.com/invisioncommunity....g?w=1080&ssl=1


Et comme cette image ou l'info dans le topic des indés ne le précise pas, il s'agit d'une sortie en Early Access, pas d'une sortie en version 1.0.

Cette idée de tarifer moins cher à ceux qui achètent tôt me semble plutôt bonne ; à voir si la visibilité de l'EGS va lui apporter les ventes espérées. Parce que (jusqu'ici) ça ne se court pas après sur les sites spécialisés (hors PC "la voix d'Epic" Gamer évidemment) pour parler du jeu.

----------


## Catel

J'essaie de voir le Monthly dans la boule de cristal. Je regarde ma liste des GOTY 2018,  et il faudra aussi que je vérifie les différents éditeurs qui dealent ou non avec Humble et que je vérifie les jeux qui rentrent dans les pass ou les multiples promos.

Pas complètement impossible de trouver ce soir un DragonBall FighterZ par exemple. Il passe par toutes les promos en ce moment, donc...

----------


## Baalim

> J'essaie de voir le Monthly dans la boule de cristal. Je regarde ma liste des GOTY 2018,  et il faudra aussi que je vérifie les différents éditeurs qui dealent ou non avec Humble et que je vérifie les jeux qui rentrent dans les pass ou les multiples promos.
> 
> Pas complètement impossible de trouver ce soir un DragonBall FighterZ par exemple. Il passe par toutes les promos en ce moment, donc...


Ça le ferait mal  :Emo: 
Cela dit, je vois plutôt venir un nouveau bundle full namco en guise de voiture balai.

Pavlov, le csgo en VR, est en promo à 6€
https://store.steampowered.com/app/555160/Pavlov_VR/

----------


## Tenebris

Dredi, dredi, dredi *bounce*

J'attends toujours un monthly avec Just cause 4 ou Nier automata (seule concession pour que j'achète ce jeu à la finition exécrable).

----------


## Baalim

Toki à 12 €
https://www.play-asia.com/toki/13/70czpt

----------


## Valenco

> Nier automata (seule concession pour que j'achète ce jeu à la finition exécrable).


S'il n'y avait que la finition d'exécrable...  ::trollface::

----------


## Catel

> Dredi, dredi, dredi *bounce*
> 
> J'attends toujours un monthly avec Just cause 4 ou Nier automata (seule concession pour que j'achète ce jeu à la finition exécrable).


2 jeux Square, que je n'ai vu passer jusqu'ici que pour JC 3.

En fait j'ai vérifié en remontant les douze derniers mois, et j'ai vu des deals avec pas mal d'éditeurs, mais très rarement les mêmes. Le monthly contient surtout des jeux indés ou de petits labels. Deep Silver, Activision, Konami, Blizzard, Focus, SEGA ne sont passés qu'une fois. THQ, Ubi et Capcom 2 fois, Paradox 3 fois.

S'il y a Stellaris ce soir vous êtes prévenus.  ::ninja:: 



En reprenant ma liste des jeux 2018 voici des candidats possibles: Subnautica, Dead Cells, DBFighterz, Hitman 1, Battletech...

Je dirais que Hitman et Dead Cells ont de bonnes têtes de vainqueurs tout de même (ils rejoignent les abos Xbox ce mois ci).  :tired:  et je maintiens un jeton sur DBF et Stellaris, au cas où.

Réponse dans 5 heures.

Indice chez vous: je suis très mauvais pronostiqueur.  ::ninja::

----------


## Oldnoobie

> J'essaie de voir le Monthly dans la boule de cristal. Je regarde ma liste des GOTY 2018,  et il faudra aussi que je vérifie les différents éditeurs qui dealent ou non avec Humble et que je vérifie les jeux qui rentrent dans les pass ou les multiples promos.
> 
> Pas complètement impossible de trouver ce soir un DragonBall FighterZ par exemple. Il passe par toutes les promos en ce moment, donc...


Je me suis fait la même réflexion mais je me suis demandé s'il ne serait pas plutôt le titre dévoilé du prochain Monthly, vu son attractivité. 
Je viens de le choper sur le HB Namco, ça m'arrangerait pas. Pis je trouverais bizarre un site qui te propose le même jeu dans deux bundles successifs, ça se gêne un peu.
Dans les jeux attendus ce soir, pour la même raison de promo régulière, j'imagine Impact Winter.

----------


## Gorillaz

> Je dirais que Hitman et Dead Cells ont de bonnes têtes de vainqueurs tout de même (ils rejoignent les abos Xbox ce mois ci).


Ah ben si le prochain monthly contient les 2, je me réabonne tout de suite  :Bave:

----------


## acdctabs

Le premier Hitman ça me parait compliqué dans un bundle. Dead Cells a déjà plus de chance mais pas avant l'année prochaine, ils rajoutent encore du contenu.

----------


## Tenebris

Je les vois bien mettre Ni no kuni II dans le lot.

----------


## Baalim

> Le premier Hitman ça me parait compliqué dans un bundle. Dead Cells a déjà plus de chance mais pas avant l'année prochaine, ils rajoutent encore du contenu.


Le premier hitman s'est déjà retrouvé en version GOTY dans un monthly.

----------


## Oldnoobie

JC4 vu comment ils le monétisent encore c'est pas pour tout de suite. 
Stellaris j'étais pourtant persuadé qu il était déjà passé en monthly ?
Dead Cells comme DBZFZ je les imagine en early reveal pour accrocher les gens.

----------


## Baalim

> JC4 vu comment ils le monétisent encore c'est pas pour tout de suite. 
> Stellaris j'étais pourtant persuadé qu il était déjà passé en monthly ?
> Dead Cells comme DBZFZ je les imagine en early reveal pour accrocher les gens.


Je te le confirme pour Stellaris. Aucune autre raison pour expliquer qu'il soit sur mon compte  ::ninja::

----------


## odji

tout droit sorti d'un atistrad, voici le bundlestar throwback bundle

dig 65, bon bah comme d'hab...

Indie gala continue dans le bundle pour prépubère avec leur "anime journey steam bundle"

allez, un peu plus de 20 minutes avant le ddos du F5 sur cette pauvre page du humblebundle.com/monthly  (lien honteusement modifié!!!  :;):

----------


## Baalim

De nouveaux jeux sur le coin shop de chrono GG dont le récent seed of resilience



The dame was loaded ?  ::O: 
Je n'aurais jamais cru le voir réapparaître celui-là

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Cool Battletech! (Monthly d'octobre)

----------


## Baalim

> Cool Battletech! (Monthly d'octobre)


Mouais  :tired: 


Spoiler alert : j'ai du doublon  :Facepalm:

----------


## Stelarc

Distance, Guacamelee 2, Mothergunship, God's Trigger. pour le HB de septembre. Moi je suis content pour 8,50€.

----------


## Catel

> 2 jeux Square, que je n'ai vu passer jusqu'ici que pour JC 3.
> 
> En fait j'ai vérifié en remontant les douze derniers mois, et j'ai vu des deals avec pas mal d'éditeurs, mais très rarement les mêmes. Le monthly contient surtout des jeux indés ou de petits labels. Deep Silver, Activision, Konami, Blizzard, Focus, SEGA ne sont passés qu'une fois. THQ, Ubi et Capcom 2 fois, Paradox 3 fois.
> 
> S'il y a Stellaris ce soir vous êtes prévenus. 
> 
> 
> 
> En reprenant ma liste des jeux 2018 voici des candidats possibles: Subnautica, Dead Cells, DBFighterz, Hitman 1, *Battletech*...
> ...


Ah ah ah ah ah.  ::lol::

----------


## acdctabs

Si quelqu'un veut le Battletech il me dit, sinon je mettrais en pause.

----------


## Baalim

> Si quelqu'un veut le Battletech il me dit, sinon je mettrais en pause.


Ouais donne le moi, histoire que je puisse revendre le mien.


Motorsport manager 3 gratos sur android
https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...portgames.mmm3

Idem pour slayaway camp
https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...d.slayawaycamp

----------


## aggelon

> De nouveaux jeux sur le coin shop de chrono GG dont le récent seed of resilience


Déjà Sold out depuis 20h... il est parti très très vite !

----------


## KiwiX

> Si quelqu'un veut le Battletech il me dit, sinon je mettrais en pause.


Tu le vends à combien ?  ::):

----------


## pipoop

> Si quelqu'un veut le Battletech il me dit, sinon je mettrais en pause.


Tu le donnes a combien? ::ninja::

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Si quelqu'un veut le Battletech il me dit, sinon je mettrais en pause.


Tu donnes combien avec ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Maalak

J'ai déjà aussi.  ::(: 

La pause s'impose donc, à moins qu'ils ne découvrent les DLC en produits supplémentaires.

----------


## Baalim

Grand pigeon's duty et hentai mosaic gratuits... vous êtes heureux, hein ?

https://freebies.indiegala.com/?ref=freebies


Hover, que je n'ai plus relancé depuis un moment, est à 5 €
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games/hover-pc/

Le controversé mais joli inner chains est à 3 €
https://store.steampowered.com/app/537430/Inner_Chains/

Le fast fps impulsion est à 5.85 €
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games/impulsion-pc/

Another phone : laura's story à 0.90 €
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games...uras-story-pc/

Political animals à 3.39 €
https://www.gog.com/game/political_animals

Away, qui s'est bien fait descendre à sa sortie, est à 8.54€
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games...unexpected-pc/

*Borderland, the handsome collection à 5.99 €*
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/bo...llection-aspyr


*Moment foutage de gueule :*  ::siffle:: 

https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...survivalsafari
https://store.steampowered.com/app/648800/Raft/

----------


## fatalix41

> Cool Battletech! (Monthly d'octobre)


Il est dans ma wishlist celui là.... Mais payer un monthly pour un seul jeu alors qu'il y a de fortes chances que les autres jeux du bundle ne soient jamais installés :tired: 

Je pense attendre et le trouver à vil prix via des annonces

----------


## acdctabs

Ben si KiwiX me le prends pas je peux toujours te vendre le mien. J'attends sa réponse par mp.
(et là je me rends compte que je ne suis pas forcément sur le meilleur topic ... désolé)

----------


## Oldnoobie

Perso pour 4€ je peux refiler Battletech puis croiser les doigts sur ce qui sera dévoilé par la suite.

----------


## Valenco

> Perso pour 4€ je peux refiler Battletech puis croiser les doigts sur ce qui sera dévoilé par la suite.


Ben... je le veux bien. Je te mp. :;):

----------


## Oldnoobie

> *Moment foutage de gueule :* 
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...survivalsafari
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/648800/Raft/
> 
> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/q6...w3104-h1546-rw


Plus de 600 avis menant à un magnifique 4,7 mais pas un comm', c'est suspect.
Ah si, un com' : un gros débile qui met 3/5 en précisant que ni les images ni la vidéo ne correspondent à ce qu'est réellement le jeu...

----------


## Baalim

> Plus de 600 avis menant à un magnifique 4,7 mais pas un comm', c'est suspect.
> Ah si, un com' : un gros débile qui met 3/5 en précisant que ni les images ni la vidéo ne correspondent à ce qu'est réellement le jeu...


Pour avoir lancer le jeu, je dirais qu'il est plus candide que débile  ::ninja::

----------


## pipoop

Anthem a moins de 10€ chez escromania/zing c'est un bon plan ou pas?

----------


## Wulfstan

Boarf, il finira par passer f2p à un moment, non ?  ::ninja::

----------


## fatalix41

Pour l'avoir testé à sa sortie... 10e c'est encore trop cher pour moi.  ::ninja::

----------


## aggelon

> il faut payer 0€ en enregistrant sa carte bleue, ici https://uplay.ubisoft.com/fr-FR
> et ne pas oublier de se désabonner avant le 30 septembre, je cite les CG :
> 
> _" vous pourrez annuler  votre inscription avant le 30 septembre 2019 en visitant 
> store.ubi.com/uplayplus /cancel. Toutefois, si vous choisissez de ne pas annuler 
> Uplay + avant la fin de l’essai gratuit, votre carte sera automatiquement débitée de 14 € 99 par mois."_


Ouais, c'est ce que j'avais lu, mais je voulais savoir si quelqu'un avait plus d'infos à propos des restrictions... bon tant pis, j'ai mis mon numéro de CB, on verra bien...

Pour revenir sur Primal, il est bien chouette et en plus il y a plein d'options pour désactiver les assistants et GUI ! (c'est mon premier Farcry, d'habitude c'est pas mon style, mais je n'ai pas pu résister à me balader et vivre au temps préhistorique  ::P: )

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> , mais je n'ai pas pu résister à me balader et vivre au temps préhistorique )


Va dans la Creuse.   ::ninja::

----------


## Tenebris

> Va dans la Creuse.


 :^_^:

----------


## Jokletox

> Grand pigeon's duty et hentai mosaic gratuits... vous êtes heureux, hein ?
> 
> https://freebies.indiegala.com/?ref=freebies
> 
> 
> Hover, que je n'ai plus relancé depuis un moment, est à 5 €
> https://www.greenmangaming.com/games/hover-pc/
> 
> Le controversé mais joli inner chains est à 3 €
> ...


Après les posts fait avec amour de Ruvon ça fait un bizarre de revoir des bons plans à la Baalim  ::O:  Y'a une baisse de qualité flagrante !

----------


## aggelon

> Va dans la Creuse.


 ::o:  T'es fou lui ! Dans la vraie vie ça fait trop peur !!!

----------


## Baalim

*Fear the wolves* à 4.40 €
https://www.gamersgate.com/DD-FEAR-T...ear-the-wolves
Vu le tarif, j'imagine que le jeu a au moins un pied dans la tombe  :tired: 

Pour les trois du fond qui ne l'ont pas encore, Rime est à 1.15 €
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/rime

Bad dreams : coma à 0.89 €
https://store.steampowered.com/app/5...ad_Dream_Coma/

Call of cthulhu à 21.5 € pour les abonnés
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/call-of-cthulhu

Endless space collection à 1 €
https://store.steampowered.com/sub/149433/

Wheels of Aurelia : 0.72 € ou 0.90 €
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/wheels-of-aurelia

Si j'étais un crevard, j'évoquerais la collec borderlands à 3.29€ sur un site tout gris mais comme je suis quelqu'un de bien  ::siffle:: 

V'la le nebulus & gun bien bordélique  :Cryb: 



https://terradarc.itch.io/chakravyuh

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Après les posts fait avec amour de Ruvon ça fait un bizarre de revoir des bons plans à la Baalim  Y'a une baisse de qualité flagrante !


Vu qu'il poste une nuit de pleine lune sur deux, il a le temps de soigner son message.
Cela dit, il va vite comprendre qui est son public et commencer à bâcler, histoire d'être raccord  ::trollface::

----------


## Ruvon

> Vu qu'il poste une nuit de pleine lune sur deux, il a le temps de soigner son message.
> Cela dit, il va vite comprendre qui est son public et commencer à bâcler, histoire d'être raccord


Je ne poste que des bons plans sur des jeux corrects, contrairement à certains  ::siffle::  Du coup il y en a moins souvent  ::ninja:: 

Tiens, Baalim et Kaede ont fait un jeu vidéo :

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Après les posts fait avec amour de Ruvon ça fait un bizarre de revoir des bons plans à la Baalim  Y'a une baisse de qualité flagrante !


T'es vache, il partage avec Ruvon le mérite de la cohérence : ils ont tous deux un fond à la hauteur de la forme.

----------


## pikkpi

> tout droit sorti d'un atistrad, voici le bundlestar throwback bundle


P'tit retour là dessus parce qu'en fait c'est des packages roms + emulateur, ça fait pas cher pour rajouter des versions legit à vos snes classic hackées & autres. 

Petite surprise en voyant Dragonview dans le lot parce que je savais pas qu'il était sorti sur Steam du coup, c'est la suite de Drakkhen pour ceusses qui connaissent. Mais cette suite est faisable en 2019 (contrairement à Drakkhen), c'est pas un _joyau caché_ de la SNES mais il reste plaisant à faire quand on a poncé tous les RPGs de la console.

----------


## Baalim

J'ignorais que Drakkhen avait eu une suite !  ::O: 
J'y jouais sur Atari.

----------


## pikkpi

> J'ignorais que Drakkhen avait eu une suite ! 
> J'y jouais sur Atari.


En fait t'as plus ou moins la même carte d'overworld sur Dragonview ( en mode 7 ), par contre les phases donjon / combats sont une sorte de BTA du coup. J'imagine que Kemco avait du racheter les droits (?) de Drakkhen parce que la suite a été développée par un studio interne.

----------


## Marmottas

> J'y jouais sur Atari.


On ne joue pas sur Atari... À la rigueur, on peut s'apitoyer dessus... Pas plus... :-D

----------


## FB74

> On ne joue pas sur Atari... À la rigueur, on peut s'apitoyer dessus... Pas plus... :-D


En fait, Baalim avait un Amiga, mais dans un châssis d'Atari: ses parents ne lui ont jamais dit mais c'était pour son bien.  :Emo:

----------


## fatalix41

Bande de fous, ne lui enlevez pas ses dernières illusions.... Il va finir dépressif...  ::ninja::

----------


## barbarian_bros

> En fait t'as plus ou moins la même carte d'overworld sur Dragonview ( en mode 7 ), par contre les phases donjon / combats sont une sorte de BTA du coup. J'imagine que Kemco avait du racheter les droits (?) de Drakkhen parce que la suite a été développée par un studio interne.


Et surtout Froideval (scénariste de Drakkhen, connu surtout pour ses BD dont les 'Chroniques de la Lune Noire' ) n'est pas du tout impliqué.

Je suppose que quand Kemco a acquis les droits pour faire une version SuperFamicom de Drakkhen au Japon  (qui sera ensuite distribuée dans le reste du monde), il y avait en package le droit de faire ses propres suites... c'était courant à l'époque pour les RPG occidentaux adaptés au Japon (Wizardry, Dungeon Master....)

----------


## Baalim

> En fait, Baalim avait un Amiga, mais dans un châssis d'Atari: ses parents ne lui ont jamais dit mais c'était pour son bien.


ça m'étonnerait fortement. Autrement, j'aurais senti l'odeur nauséabonde et méphitique qui s'échappait de la machine.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> On ne joue pas sur Atari... À la rigueur, on peut s'apitoyer dessus... Pas plus... :-D


Après le défilé des judas, voici venir les gens de mauvais goût.  :tired: 

Je demande à la modération de ban tous les participants de ce topic en dehors de moi, cela va de soi.

Ah, et je réclame un topic des bons plans sans flood  :Boom: 




*Gear City*, le tycoon simulator sur le milieu de l'automobile est à 3.57 sur la boutique de l'enfer :
https://www.direct2drive.com/#!/down...ess-eu/5012070

Pour une fois, un rabais Micromania qu'on peut réellement trouver en magasin : Spiderman ps4 à 20€
https://www.micromania.fr/marvel-s-s...man-87108.html

----------


## odji

https://www.indiegala.com/adventure-...m-games-bundle

100% re-rebundle.

----------


## Baalim

Un gros paquet de promotions chez gog pour ce lundi.
Vu que j'ai la flemme, je vais me contenter de poster le lien vers le listing complet tout en vous indiquant qu'il serait criminel de ne pas acheter Raiden 3 et 4 à 1,39 € l'unité

https://www.reddit.com/r/GameDeals/c...eals_blazblue/

J'aimerais beaucoup que play asia Arrête de proposer the sinking city au tarif indécent de 21 dollars, faute de quoi, je vais finir par craquer  :tired: 

https://www.play-asia.com/the-sinking-city/13/70csd1

Si vous êtes faible, vous obtenez ce tarif avec le code gematsu.

Allez savoir, il y a peut-être mieux mais on ne le saura que lors de la publication du prochain post de Ruvon, aux alentours de décembre 2019  ::trollface:: 


Celeste switch à 10 $ sur le store US
https://www.nintendo.com/games/detail/celeste-switch/

----------


## FB74

Fanatical qui se lance dans les ebooks.  :ouaiouai: 

Si ça devient comme Humble Bundle, ça promet...  :ouaiouai:  ²

----------


## Mamadou

Celeste à 9.50 *CHF* sur Steam (débrouillez-vous pour le prix en euro  ::ninja:: )

----------


## Baalim

Blackwake, le jeu qu'il serait bien si on ne devait pas se coltiner d'autres joueurs, est à 4 €
https://store.steampowered.com/app/420290/Blackwake/

*Prodigy tactics à 2 €*  ::O: 
https://store.steampowered.com/app/6...odigy_Tactics/

----------


## Anonyme210226

> Je ne poste que des bons plans sur des jeux corrects, contrairement à certains  Du coup il y en a moins souvent 
> 
> Tiens, Baalim et Kaede ont fait un jeu vidéo :
> 
> https://steamcdn-a.akamaihd.net/stea...g?t=1567753198


Tu veux qu'on parle des tiens ?



Le nom de l'éditeur est déguisé, mais ça ne trompe personne, M. RuVoN !!

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Pendant ce temps :



Dead or School - 8.39 €

Ou



Yakuza 0 - 8.99 USD

----------


## Baalim

Ah... tiens, je les ai, ces deux là  ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

> Tu veux qu'on parle des tiens ?
> 
> https://steamcdn-a.akamaihd.net/stea...g?t=1546088949
> 
> Le nom de l'éditeur est déguisé, mais ça ne trompe personne, M. RuVoN !!


Malédiction ! Je suis démasqué !

----------


## Ruvon

> Allez savoir, il y a peut-être mieux mais on ne le saura que lors de la publication du prochain post de Ruvon, aux alentours de décembre 2019


Il fait froid dehors, est-ce que c'est déjà décembre ?  ::ninja:: 





-33% = 14,73€

Si vous avez déjà le 1, achetez le 2 pour 11,78€ ici :







Unforgiving: a Northern Hymn + Apsulov: End of Gods 

-42% = 18,48€





-50% = 4,99€





-50% = 1,64€





-30% = 5,73€





-50% = 4,99€





-44% = 13,66€ (inconvénient : si vous avez déjà Underrail, comme tous les gens de bon goût, vous ne bénéficierez pas d'une réduction sur Expeditions)





-30% = 3,98€





-50% = 6,24€





-75% = 2,74€





-75% = 4,19€



IMGN.PRO PUBLISHER BUNDLE

Au moins 66% sur Kholat, My Memory of Us, Seven ou encore Symmetry.





-50% = 9,99€

----------


## Baalim

C'est bien un gauchiste, ça.
Un coup de pied au cul et ça finit par bosser.

Alienware offrait un mois de gamepass Ms.
Évidemment, tout le stock est parti mais ça reste à surveiller au cas où.

https://fr.alienwarearena.com/ucf/sh...h-key-giveaway

----------


## Ruvon

> C'est bien un gauchiste, ça.
> Un coup de pied au cul et ça finit par bosser.
> 
> Alienware offrait un mois de gamepass Ms.
> Évidemment, tout le stock est parti mais ça reste à surveiller au cas où.
> 
> https://fr.alienwarearena.com/ucf/sh...h-key-giveaway


C'est bien un dinosaure partouzeur de droite, ça.
Ça arrive avec des idées qui ont un siècle de retard en te faisant croire que c'est un truc nouveau et que c'est le futur.




> Aucune idée de comment ça marche, mais Giveaway d'un mois de Xbox Pass sur Alienware : https://fr.alienwarearena.com/ucf/sh...h-key-giveaway
> 
> Il reste quelques milliers de clés à l'heure où je poste.


 ::siffle::

----------


## Baalim

Faut dire que c'était justement le second round chez alienware  ::siffle:: 


Les excellents blazblue à 15.99€ le pack
https://store.steampowered.com/bundl...ue_Collection/

Oui, madame, 83% de réduction.

----------


## Tenebris

Dites vous faites comment pour linker un jeu avec son image? J'avais testé en postant une news mais ça n'a pas marché, j'ai du louper un truc :/

----------


## Flad

> Dites vous faites comment pour linker un jeu avec son image? J'avais testé en postant une news mais ça n'a pas marché, j'ai du louper un truc :/


Tu dois respecter le format suivant : [url=urldelarticle][img]lienverslimage[/img][/url]

----------


## Tenebris

> Tu dois respecter le format suivant : [url=urldelarticle][url]lienverslimage[/url][/url]


Super je vais tester ça, merci  ::): 

test

39.29 € chez Gamebillet

----------


## Flad

> Super je vais tester ça, merci 
> 
> test
> 
> https://steamcdn-a.akamaihd.net/stea...g?t=1568066544


 :;):

----------


## Ruvon

> Dites vous faites comment pour linker un jeu avec son image? J'avais testé en postant une news mais ça n'a pas marché, j'ai du louper un truc :/


Comme dit Flad. En gros je clique sur Insérer une image, j'entre l'adresse de l'image, je sélectionne le tout [img]...[/img], je clique sur Lien et j'entre l'adresse de la page Steam.

Marche avec n'importe quelle image que tu veux rendre "cliquable" pour ouvrir un lien. Attention, Flad aime bien faire ça pour te rickroller comme en 2006. Parfois même il crunche l'adresse pour que tu ne voies pas ce que tu vas ouvrir avant de cliquer  ::ninja::

----------


## Tenebris

> Comme dit Flad. En gros je clique sur Insérer une image, j'entre l'adresse de l'image, je sélectionne le tout ..., je clique sur Lien et j'entre l'adresse de la page Steam.
> 
> Marche avec n'importe quelle image que tu veux rendre "cliquable" pour ouvrir un lien. Attention, Flad aime bien faire ça pour te rickroller comme en 2006. Parfois même il crunche l'adresse pour que tu ne voies pas ce que tu vas ouvrir avant de cliquer


Merci pour l'astuce, j'avais tout tapé à la main  ::P:

----------


## Flad

> Comme dit Flad. En gros je clique sur Insérer une image, j'entre l'adresse de l'image, je sélectionne le tout ..., je clique sur Lien et j'entre l'adresse de la page Steam.
> 
> Marche avec n'importe quelle image que tu veux rendre "cliquable" pour ouvrir un lien. Attention, Flad aime bien faire ça pour te rickroller comme en 2006. Parfois même il crunche l'adresse pour que tu ne voies pas ce que tu vas ouvrir avant de cliquer


Absolument pas mon genre ! 
Celeste à -50% sur steam !

----------


## pipoop

> Super je vais tester ça, merci 
> 
> test
> 
> https://steamcdn-a.akamaihd.net/stea...g?t=1568066544


Avec un magnifique rabais de quedalle%

----------


## Tenebris

> Avec un magnifique rabais de quedalle%


C'était juste pour le test  ::P:  Je viens de le modifier avec le prix le plus bas de ITAD chez gamebillet  ::):

----------


## Oldnoobie

Ca fait un moment que je guette ce chatoyant RPG à a verdure propice aux aventures, le premier test que je trouve le déglingue totalement...
http://www.xboxygen.com/Tests/30957-...G-anachronique

Je vais laisser venir les retours et ça va dormir en WL steam un petit moment, je pense.

----------


## Setzer

Mouais alors déjà "les musiques franchement médiocres" sachant que c'est Deriviere à la compo, perso ça me laisse franchement perplexe sur le reste du test.

----------


## Getz

> Ca fait un moment que je guette ce chatoyant RPG à a verdure propice aux aventures, le premier test que je trouve le déglingue totalement...
> http://www.xboxygen.com/Tests/30957-...G-anachronique
> 
> Je vais laisser venir les retours et ça va dormir en WL steam un petit moment, je pense.


"La musique franchement médiocre", venant de Derivière, c'est très étonnant!  ::huh::

----------


## Baalim

> Ca fait un moment que je guette ce chatoyant RPG à a verdure propice aux aventures, le premier test que je trouve le déglingue totalement...
> http://www.xboxygen.com/Tests/30957-...G-anachronique
> 
> Je vais laisser venir les retours et ça va dormir en WL steam un petit moment, je pense.


Eurogamer a l'air nettement plus emballé malgré les errances techniques (visibles dès le trailer, cela dit)
https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...dance-of-heart

Un autre test favorable malgré les problèmes de réalisation
https://jv.jeuxonline.info/actualite...-nouveau-monde

Un thread reddit qui fait le tour des tests :
https://www.reddit.com/r/greedfall/c...ew_megathread/

----------


## Hilikkus

> Mouais alors déjà "les musiques franchement médiocres" sachant que c'est Deriviere à la compo, perso ça me laisse franchement perplexe sur le reste du test.


Cela ne disqualifie pas le test, Deriviere a pu être moins inspiré, qui sait. De plus le testeur indique avoir aimé la musique de Vampyr.

Le texte me paraît quand même étrange vu les comparaisons hasardeuses (Quel rapport avec Zelda Breath of the Wild ?  ::blink:: ), les affirmations péremptoire  (bonne histoire = bon rpg) entre autres.

Reste la remarque sur les combats apparement bordéliques qui sont malheureusement la marque de fabrique de Spiders...

Par contre j'applaudis bruyamment le fait que l'accessibilité du jeu soit pointée et reprochée, c'est un point qui est systématiquement ignoré par les développeurs et les journalistes, ça fait plaisir que ce soit enfin pris en compte dans l'appréciation du jeu

----------


## Orkestra

Un bon plan Android mais je suis un dingue, je le poste ici (c'est la mauvaise influence de Baalim) :
Final Fantasy Tactics - War of the Lion est a priori a moitié prix jusqu'au 16 septembre et j'ai reçu aujourd'hui une offre pour 3€ de remise sur une app ou un achat ingame de 5€ minimum. Je ne sais pas si c'est pour tout le monde mais ça fait FFT a 3.99€ !

De là a savoir si c'est le meilleur...

----------


## Baalim

> Un bon plan Android mais je suis un dingue, je le poste ici (c'est la mauvaise influence de Baalim) :
> Final Fantasy Tactics - War of the Lion est a priori a moitié prix jusqu'au 16 septembre et j'ai reçu aujourd'hui une offre pour 3€ de remise sur une app ou un achat ingame de 5€ minimum. Je ne sais pas si c'est pour tout le monde mais ça fait FFT a 3.99€ !
> 
> De là a savoir si c'est le meilleur...


Apparemment, c'est un bon qui t'est réservé  ::):

----------


## Orkestra

> Apparemment, c'est un bon qui t'est réservé


Google essaye de m'acheter ?  ::o: 
Lâchez tout : Steam c'est de la merde, EPIC c'est pire, le futur c'est Stadia !  ::lol::

----------


## Baalim

Nouveau test Greedfall : pour GK, c'est un 6 mais un 6 encourageant :




> Sans le moindre doute le meilleur jeu du studio français donc, mais aussi une vraie toile inachevée sur laquelle manquent encore certains des coups de pinceaux les plus importants. Pourtant, jamais Spiders n'a été en si bon chemin vers la cour des grands.



*Clé macdows 95* (humble monthly juin 2019) ajoutée à votre compte
https://store.steampowered.com/app/948900/macdows_95/

----------


## Anonyme210226

> Avec un magnifique rabais de quedalle%


Mais t'as gagné un beau lien d'affiliation, petit veinard.

----------


## Tenebris

> Mais t'as gagné un beau lien d'affiliation, petit veinard.


Ah mince effectivement, c'est le lien que j'ai trouvé chez ITAD.

----------


## Baalim

> Ah mince effectivement, c'est le lien que j'ai trouvé chez ITAD.


Vu les dernières prises de position de la modération, tu vis dangereusement  ::trollface:: 

ITAD est blindé de liens d'affiliations. Vu les services que rend le site au quotidien, ça n'est pas vraiment un problème mais il faut effectivement faire attention à les supprimer en repostant dans le coin   :;): 

Après le 0, c'est au tour de Yakuza kiwami d'être soldé sur chrono.gg à *12.99$*
https://www.chrono.gg/

----------


## Mastaba

kiwami je le vois à 12.99$ chez moi.

----------


## Baalim

> kiwami je le vois à 12.99$ chez moi.


Ah, j'ai eu un loupé avec mon clavier.  ::ninja::

----------


## FB74

Pas de nouvel Humble Bundle (hormis un bundle Python).

----------


## Ruvon

-48% sur la saison complète = 20,83€

Le 1er épisode à -65% = 2,79€





-25% = 1,79€

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Un bon plan musical: toutes les musiques d'*Austin Wintory* sur *Bandcamp*: https://austinwintory.bandcamp.com/ sont en "pay what you want" jusqu'à demain car il veut montrer sa "gratitude" (je cite) à tout le monde. 
A noter que si vous mettez 0$ vous aurez juste la possibilité de télécharger la musique mais pas de l'ajouter à votre compte (il faut mettre 1$ minimum pour ça).

Austin Wintory c'est le compositeur de Journey, The Banner Saga, Monaco et plein d'autres hits.

----------


## fletch2099

> Pas de nouvel Humble Bundle (hormis un bundle Python).


Tu pourrais faire un effort sale chat! On en veut un!

----------


## Ruvon

> Un bon plan musical: toutes les musiques d'*Austin Wintory* sur *Bandcamp*: https://austinwintory.bandcamp.com/ sont en "pay what you want" jusqu'à demain car il veut montrer sa "gratitude" (je cite) à tout le monde. 
> A noter que si vous mettez 0$ vous aurez juste la possibilité de télécharger la musique mais pas de l'ajouter à votre compte (il faut mettre 1$ minimum pour ça).
> 
> Austin Wintory c'est le compositeur de Journey, The Banner Saga, Monaco et plein d'autres hits.


Très cool ça ! Merci pour l'info !

----------


## Baalim

*Blasphemous* à 18.34€ avec le code gematsu
https://www.play-asia.com/blasphemous/13/70d0c3

Lady hentai mosaic gratos chez indie gala.
Faut-il un dessin ?

Histoire de poursuivre sur bandcamp, le dernier degitx est gratos ou en pay what you want.
Sa fusion metal/chiptunes semble pas mal.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Lady hentai mosaic gratos chez indie gala.
> Faut-il un dessin ?


Un Paint.  :Bave:

----------


## Baalim

> Un Paint.


J'appelle Bah.

----------


## Baalim

L'excellent fight n' rage est à 4€
https://store.steampowered.com/app/674520/FightN_Rage/




*XCom 2 War of the chosen à 16 €* avec le code ALLYOUCANPLAY
https://www.allyouplay.com/en/xcom-2...-the-chosen-eu


*Bastard* à 2.45 €
https://www.gamersgate.com/DD-BASTARD/bastard

Les critiques steam sont...surprenantes :




> I can't figure out if the writers think misogyny, xenophobia, homophobia, and willful ignorance are fun or just profitable. There is no way to win this game without encouraging or at least acquiescing to all of the above


*Street fighter 5* à 8 € et jouable gratuitement pendant une semaine.
https://store.steampowered.com/app/3...eet_Fighter_V/

*NBA 2K19 20th Anniversary Edition* à 11.75 € avant code promo.
https://2game.com/eu/nba-2k19-20th-anniversary-edition

6.79€ pour la version zadiste
https://2game.com/eu/nba-2k19

*La handsome collection de Borderlands* à 4.50 € pour MAC et LINUX (steamworks)
https://www.gamersgate.com/DD-BORDER...tion-mac-linux

----------


## odji

I analysed Steam sales data from the last month, and found that:

• The average game is selling around 1,500 units, and making around $16,000, in its first year on sale
• That's down 47% year-over-year

Full report can be found here:
https://t.co/vITIPDUVZl https://t.co/ICvHu7b51b


https://twitter.com/RaveofRavendale/...037725184?s=19

----------


## Wolverine

Bayonetta à *4,49$* chez chrono.gg

----------


## Fretch

Bientôt 10 000 posts!

----------


## Tenebris

> Vu les dernières prises de position de la modération, tu vis dangereusement 
> 
> ITAD est blindé de liens d'affiliations. Vu les services que rend le site au quotidien, ça n'est pas vraiment un problème mais il faut effectivement faire attention à les supprimer en repostant dans le coin


J'ai refait le lien proprement  ::):

----------


## odji

900 jeux sortent par mois sur steam... https://drive.google.com/file/d/1W6l...O-_A3QrdN/view    .... Indiegala forcement propose des vieilleries en rerebundle   https://www.indiegala.com/after-dark-steam-bundle

----------


## Oldnoobie

900... la vache. Je regarde jamais en détail le store, chaque fois que j'y vais c'est pour chercher un truc que j'ai vu ailleurs. C'est comme si on achetait un truc dans une salle d'archives.
L'EGS au lancement ça m'avait tout drôle, y avait genre 20 trucs avec de jolies vignettes, rien, absolument rien qui me parle, mais du coup tu visites comme un gosse dans un magasin de bonbons, la curiosité se réveille parce que t'es pas devant des colonnes et des colonnes de noms, de fiches, sur des dizaines et des dizaines de pages à scroller.

----------


## Flad

Ruvon tu prends l'op du prochain ?
Où je continue à maltraiter les titres quand j'y pense ?

Sinon je pense que Oldnoobie serait un bon tenancier.

----------


## Baalim

Dans le genre "débrouillez vous", la page tgs avec pèle mêle des nouveautés et des promotions.

https://store.steampowered.com/sale/tgs2019

Rabais notamment sur FFXII

Des tonnes de promotions chez SNK (-50% essentiellement)

https://store.steampowered.com/publisher/SNK


Le seul jeu VR qui me tente sur PS4 est actuellement bradé à 10 €
https://www.micromania.fr/blood-and-truth-vr-96582.html

----------


## Flad

Des tas de promo sur la franchise Resident Evil : 
https://store.steampowered.com/sale/resident-evil/
(avec plein de dlc costumes inutiles DONC indispensables !)

----------


## Ruvon

> Ruvon tu prends l'op du prochain ?
> Où je continue à maltraiter les titres quand j'y pense ?
> 
> Sinon je pense que Oldnoobie serait un bon tenancier.


Je passe pour cette fois. Et puis ça en fait du boulot de trouver une nouvelle façon d'insulter Baalim dans le titre tous les jours...

 ::ninja::

----------


## Anonyme210226

Le Baalim est une espèce en danger, il n'en reste plus qu'un sur cette planète, et malgré le temps qu'on le fait passer à jouer à des jeux cochons, sa libido reste encore plus faible qu'un panda sous xanax. Signez ici pour mettre fin à la maltraitance du dernier Baalim (Bundleo hentaiensis _ssp_ backlogii).

----------


## Baalim

*Borderlands 3 à 39.95 € chez Carrefour, amazon et cdiscount*
https://www.cdiscount.com/jeux-pc-vi...555066037.html
https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B07QG8XB7V

----------


## Gorillaz

> Le Baalim est une espèce en danger, il n'en reste plus qu'un sur cette planète, et malgré le temps qu'on le fait passer à jouer à des jeux cochons, sa libido reste encore plus faible qu'un panda sous xanax. Signez ici pour mettre fin à la maltraitance du dernier Baalim (Bundleo hentaiensis _ssp_ backlogii).


Cela dit, s'il en reste plus qu'1, on se fout de sa libido non ?
À moins qu'il ne soit capable de se reproduire par partou parthénogenèse  :tired:

----------


## Ruvon

Imagine il se reproduit par mitose.

On est pas dans la merde.

----------


## pipoop

Il est pas hermaprosite?

----------


## archer hawke

> Imagine il se reproduit par mycose.
> 
> On est pas dans la merde.


 :Gerbe:

----------


## znokiss

9999

(quel suspens !)

----------


## pipoop

Fin

----------


## Oldnoobie

J'arrive, j'arrive

----------


## Ruvon

> 


Ça faisait longtemps que je t'avais pas vu, mais ça valait le coup d'attendre  ::lol::

----------


## Oldnoobie

Je vous propose la suite par ici, apparemment les gens ont eu la patience d'attendre que je revienne de ma prise de sang ("on s'en fout d'ta liiiife" : je vous ENTENDS) :

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/12...6#post12505146

Et y a déjà de l'humour dans le titre, mais faut être bilingue. Et avoir l'humour facile. Surtout. Rappelez-vous Lao Tseu dans l'Ere de la Gare : "heureux le ronin qui vit de petites attentes, il n'est jamais déçu" (c'est traduit de l'espagnol, mais on garde le sens).

----------


## Baalim

Toute cette diffamation, tout ce matériau à ban hammer  ::wub::

----------


## Flad

> Toute cette diffamation, tout ce matériau à ban hammer


Va sporuler ailleurs et te faire apoptoser.

----------


## Anonyme210226

> Cela dit, s'il en reste plus qu'1, on se fout de sa libido non ?
> À moins qu'il ne soit capable de se reproduire par partou parthénogenèse


On peut essayer d'en conserver une partie du patrimoine génétique, en l'hybridant avec Homo sapiens.

----------


## Gorillaz

Tu te souviens ce qu'il s'est passé dans Jurassic World ?  :Tap:

----------


## Tenebris

Juraprix Park et son Balimus dépensorix compulsivus rex !

----------


## odji

jeu offert, version indie gala: ici

jeu offert, version epic store: la

----------


## cooly08

Voidu vend Borderlands 3 super deluxe edition à 69€ sur Voidu avec le code claptrap30.
Valable encore 1jour.

Fonctionne sur les 3 éditions.

https://www.voidu.com/en/borderlands-3-super-deluxe-2

----------


## FB74

Y'a un nouveau thread les gars.  :tired: 

Là vous risquez de ne plus être lu.

----------


## cooly08

Oups je n'avais pas fait attention. Je l'ai mis là-bas, merci.

----------


## Oldnoobie

Faut demander à qui la clôture du vieux topic et l'épingle pour le nouveau ? Je fraye pas avec la Rédac Team, enfin pas encore, du coup j'ai pas les contacts...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Edith : jva tenter Flubber

----------


## rduburo

> Faut demander à qui la clôture du vieux topic et l'épingle pour le nouveau ? Je fraye pas avec la Rédac Team, enfin pas encore, du coup j'ai pas les contacts...
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Edith : jva tenter Flubber


Noob !

----------


## Oldnoobie

Ben ouais. Avec mes penchants mi-taré mi-dictateur et un humour grinçant qui passe mal à l'écrit doublé d'un mépris total pour les smileys (les fameuses balises de second degré pour les malcomprenants), je limite soigneusement mes créations de topic et c'est ptet ma première "reprise".  ::P:

----------


## MeL

Endless Space gratuit sur Humble

----------


## odji

switcher ici: https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...e-Chaos-Reborn

----------


## Zepolak

> Faut demander à qui la clôture du vieux topic et l'épingle pour le nouveau ? Je fraye pas avec la Rédac Team, enfin pas encore, du coup j'ai pas les contacts...


Suffit de modobeller.  ::): 
Flad l'a fait pour toi.
Nouveau topic : 




> switcher ici: https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...e-Chaos-Reborn

----------

